# CLOSED Authenticate This FENDI



## Addy

This thread is closed. Please use a paid service.



Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this thread.

NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*

*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know   it):
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos


Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be set on super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand, press down very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic. You might have to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get the perfect pic**

*Additional notes:
If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format. If the seller does not have the needed pics in the listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in getting an answer.

PLEASE NOTE:*

Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_ your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_ your own bag.
Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in banning.
Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another post.
Post the link to the original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
Please note that comments on price and condition are NOT permitted. 
Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in this thread. 
*Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* 

*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications and are not to be treated as such.


----------



## ldantiques07

PLEASE HELP

*Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
*Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
*Attach photos* 
*SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
*
http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy


----------



## accio sacculus

ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy



There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the interior pocket...we need to see a pic of that...


----------



## teresarenee

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.  I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic.  Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks so much.

Teresa


----------



## Pinkladeriz

Hello all! I purchased this bag at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. The bag appears to be of good quality and smells like genuine leather. No hologram but has a leather serial number. It came with two authenticity cards, not sure if either belong to the bag.  Also, if someone could give me an idea of the year made, I would appreciate it. Thanks!!

Name: mama baguette?
http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Pinkladeriz/library/


----------



## accio sacculus

teresarenee said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.  I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic.  Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Teresa



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkladeriz said:


> Hello all! I purchased this bag at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. The bag appears to be of good quality and smells like genuine leather. No hologram but has a leather serial number. It came with two authenticity cards, not sure if either belong to the bag.  Also, if someone could give me an idea of the year made, I would appreciate it. Thanks!!
> 
> Name: mama baguette?
> http://s1285.photobucket.com/user/Pinkladeriz/library/



It's fake!


----------



## teresarenee

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks so much.  Would you happen to know what this bag would be called?


----------



## accio sacculus

teresarenee said:


> Thanks so much.  Would you happen to know what this bag would be called?



It's the Fendi Mama


----------



## teresarenee

Thanks so much for your help  "accio sacculus", I really appreciate it.

Teresa


----------



## Pinkladeriz

Boo. I had a feeling it was. Thanks for the validation! What was the telltale sign?


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkladeriz said:


> Boo. I had a feeling it was. Thanks for the validation! What was the telltale sign?



There wasn't just one...there was a lot that was wrong about it, but I'm not at liberty to say publicly, lest we help the fakers make better fakes


----------



## Rosyposycozy

Hello, I posted some pics of a Fendi bag last week and added pics of a wallet but I only see one page on this thread now. Should I still wait for a reply? I heard from someone and they said they had their doubts and told me to wait for someone else's opinion. At this point I'm not exactly sure what to do, I'm waiting for a reply so I can send the bag back if indeed it is fake. Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## accio sacculus

Rosyposycozy said:


> Hello, I posted some pics of a Fendi bag last week and added pics of a wallet but I only see one page on this thread now. Should I still wait for a reply? I heard from someone and they said they had their doubts and told me to wait for someone else's opinion. At this point I'm not exactly sure what to do, I'm waiting for a reply so I can send the bag back if indeed it is fake. Thank you so much for all your help



Sorry, the old thread was closed because it was too long, could you please repost here, please?


----------



## Rosyposycozy

Hello, I purchased this bag on eBay and I am new to Fendi. The wallet looks good but the bag looks poorly made because some of the stitches are loose or crooked and the tag with the serial number looks really cheap. Please help authenticate. I took some pics of my own ince the seller did not provide enough. thanks so much in advance!

Name- Fendi mamma baguette zucca shoulder bag
seller-jcat2k
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fe...p2047675.l2557
item number- 271208871542

my own pics-

http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps0bf0fb1c.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps7e8a9498.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps89ea6f7d.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps92f4fe68.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps3958afa3.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...psacafb390.jpg
http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c7...ps3a1a7d30.jpg


----------



## Rosyposycozy

I just uploaded pics of the wallet I wanted to get authenticated but I'm having trouble uploading pics of the bag and link since I reposted it from the old thread. I will try again...

Please help authenticate this bag, the wallet is above, thanks in advance

name- Fendi mama baguette
item #-271208871542
link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Shoulder-Bag-Zucca-Brown-with-Wallet-/271208871542?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D271208871542%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=azkpQ2Mk%252FVlji7vorCWBU%252B6jFGk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
seller- kcat2k

my own more detailed pics-


----------



## Rosyposycozy

posted twice accidentally


----------



## jammax

Please authenticate this bag! Thank you so much in advance. 

Name: FENDI Black Monogram Print Small Hobo Handbag
Seller: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...935?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a05f3c2f


----------



## msena

hello i just bought this bag can you help authenticate please 

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef733e76a44674b0198b6.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef73c6342802aa8003e66.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef744d00cbf7f2e0192e2.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef750b532137135018ce7.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

jammax said:


> Please authenticate this bag! Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Name: FENDI Black Monogram Print Small Hobo Handbag
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...935?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a05f3c2f



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted in the lining of the inside pocket to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

msena said:


> hello i just bought this bag can you help authenticate please
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef733e76a44674b0198b6.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef73c6342802aa8003e66.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef744d00cbf7f2e0192e2.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...6a44674b0198b4/m_518ef750b532137135018ce7.jpg



Is there a serial number embossed in the lining of the inside pocket??


----------



## jammax

Another request in authenticating, please! Still on a search for the right purse  Thanks in advance.

Name: WOMENS FENDI ZUCCA PATTERN LOGO BAQUETTE CANVAS HAND BAG PURSE
Seller: salesgirl1999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171046972494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

jammax said:


> Another request in authenticating, please! Still on a search for the right purse  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: WOMENS FENDI ZUCCA PATTERN LOGO BAQUETTE CANVAS HAND BAG PURSE
> Seller: salesgirl1999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171046972494?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's fake!!


----------



## ldantiques07

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the interior pocket...we need to see a pic of that...


 
She says there isn't one?


----------



## boyoverboard

Hi there,

Would you mind taking a look at this Fendi watch, please? Thanks so much! I'm including my own photos of the item in addition to the auction details. 

Item Name: FENDI Orologi Men&#8217;s Watch F22160 220G Silver NEW in original box
See original listing
Item Number: 161025025736
Seller ID: ser2510
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161025025736

My photos:


----------



## accio sacculus

ldantiques07 said:


> She says there isn't one?



Sorry, I'm going to say fake then...there are a couple of other things that don't look right to me as well


----------



## accio sacculus

boyoverboard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind taking a look at this Fendi watch, please? Thanks so much! I'm including my own photos of the item in addition to the auction details.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Orologi Mens Watch F22160 220G Silver NEW in original box
> See original listing
> Item Number: 161025025736
> Seller ID: ser2510
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161025025736
> 
> My photos:



Sorry, we can't really authenticate watches...it's probably ok...I don't see any red flags...


----------



## boyoverboard

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, we can't really authenticate watches...it's probably ok...I don't see any red flags...



Okay, thank you very much for your response.


----------



## Marko

Hi,
Could you please authenticate this bag? TIA! 
Item: Fendi baguette bag
Photos:


----------



## Marko

More photos:


----------



## Marko

And the serial number: Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jammax

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted in the lining of the inside pocket to confirm...



Seller stated that they "currently cannot pull the product from the warehouse". 

Is everything else okay other than the serial number? If so, I may just buy it and reconfirm with you guys, unless something else looks fishy. 

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Marko said:


> And the serial number: Your help is greatly appreciated!


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

Rosyposycozy said:


> I just uploaded pics of the wallet I wanted to get authenticated but I'm having trouble uploading pics of the bag and link since I reposted it from the old thread. I will try again...
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag, the wallet is above, thanks in advance
> 
> name- Fendi mama baguette
> item #-271208871542
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Shoulder-Bag-Zucca-Brown-with-Wallet-/271208871542?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D271208871542%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=azkpQ2Mk%252FVlji7vorCWBU%252B6jFGk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> seller- kcat2k
> 
> my own more detailed pics-


 Looks fake...!


----------



## Marko

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!


 
Thank you so much, baglady!


----------



## boyoverboard

Hi there,

Would you mind having a look at these sunglasses, please?

Item Name: Fendi/Maserati Sunglasses
Item Number: 251274563485
Seller ID: bexsun27 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251274563485

My own photos:










































Many thanks!


----------



## sallm

Hi, Please can you tell me if this bag is authentic.  I have owned it for a long time having purchased it at auction.  Many thanks in advance.

Fendi Baguette


----------



## Alice From Italy

Hi everybody, I read the rules and unfortunately what I can post isn't all that is request by the rules, but I have the feeling this bag is a fake and maybe you can tell already from what I have. The photos were given to me by my friend who is interested in the bag, I decided to post here as it looks fake to me. Thank you so much in advance for your time and patience. We value and appreciate so much what you do for free. Thanks in advance. 
Pics attached - no idea of the name of the bag - the seller said she couldn't take better pics...


----------



## Alice From Italy

Some more photos - thanks again.


----------



## baglady.1

boyoverboard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind having a look at these sunglasses, please?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi/Maserati Sunglasses
> Item Number: 251274563485
> Seller ID: bexsun27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251274563485
> 
> My own photos:
> 
> Many thanks!


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

sallm said:


> Hi, Please can you tell me if this bag is authentic.  I have owned it for a long time having purchased it at auction.  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Fendi Baguette


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Alice From Italy said:


> Hi everybody, I read the rules and unfortunately what I can post isn't all that is request by the rules, but I have the feeling this bag is a fake and maybe you can tell already from what I have. The photos were given to me by my friend who is interested in the bag, I decided to post here as it looks fake to me. Thank you so much in advance for your time and patience. We value and appreciate so much what you do for free. Thanks in advance.
> Pics attached - no idea of the name of the bag - the seller said she couldn't take better pics...


 The pics s*ck - but I'm sure this is authentic. It is a Fendi Bauletto or Boston Bag (similar to LV Speedy).


----------



## Alice From Italy

baglady.1 said:


> The pics s*ck - but I'm sure this is authentic. It is a Fendi Bauletto or Boston Bag (similar to LV Speedy).



Thank you so much baglady!!!! You were so fast, kind and gave us really a great news!!!! Thanks!


----------



## boyoverboard

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much!


----------



## sallm

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much baglady.1 I have waited so long to find out about this bag, I am very pleased.  http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/yahoo.gif


----------



## fvunite

Hi! Please help! Thanks!

*Item Name: *auth Black Neoprene and Leather Soft Shoulder Bag ff
*Item Number:*330929775133
*Seller ID:**vietsky10*

*Link*: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/330929775133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

boyoverboard said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Would you mind having a look at these sunglasses, please?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi/Maserati Sunglasses
> Item Number: 251274563485
> Seller ID: bexsun27
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251274563485
> 
> My own photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!



Sunglasses are difficult to authenticate...but I don't see any red flags...

**oops, sorry!  double post!**  :shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

sallm said:


> Hi, Please can you tell me if this bag is authentic.  I have owned it for a long time having purchased it at auction.  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Fendi Baguette



Looks good, IMO! 

**oops, sorry!  double post!**  :shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

fvunite said:


> Hi! Please help! Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: *auth Black Neoprene and Leather Soft Shoulder Bag ff
> *Item Number:*330929775133
> *Seller ID:**vietsky10*
> 
> *Link*: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/330929775133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



It's fake


----------



## southerngal96

Hi - I would like to see if this bag is authentic.  Many thanks!!

Item: Fendi beaded purse
Seller: tadypole27
Item #: 261222334870
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse-/261222334870


----------



## baglady.1

southerngal96 said:


> Hi - I would like to see if this bag is authentic.  Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: Fendi beaded purse
> Seller: tadypole27
> Item #: 261222334870
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse-/261222334870


 Fake!


----------



## Klodownie

Hello everyone. I need help authenticating this wallet. I believe it is vintage. But I am not sure. TIA 

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps1565fc16.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...psb6cf401c.jpg

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps379ba7a3.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...psa50e537d.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps9495ddb5.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps9f2bf011.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps7d551664.jpg


----------



## mai231124

Good Evening Fendi expert 
could you Please help me authenticate this "Fendi shoulder bag"  i don't know the name of this model.. my friend just got it from the charity auction.
thank you so much in advance X


----------



## accio sacculus

Klodownie said:


> Hello everyone. I need help authenticating this wallet. I believe it is vintage. But I am not sure. TIA
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps1565fc16.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...psb6cf401c.jpg
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps379ba7a3.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...psa50e537d.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps9495ddb5.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps9f2bf011.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps7d551664.jpg



Your links are not working for me...


----------



## sallm

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!
> 
> **oops, sorry!  double post!**  :shame:


Thank you accio sacculus


----------



## accio sacculus

mai231124 said:


> Good Evening Fendi expert
> could you Please help me authenticate this "Fendi shoulder bag"  i don't know the name of this model.. my friend just got it from the charity auction.
> thank you so much in advance X



It's fake!


----------



## Klodownie

Klodownie said:


> Hello everyone. I need help authenticating this wallet. I believe it is vintage. But I am not sure. TIA
> 
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps1565fc16.jpg
> http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b...21.photobucket.com/albums/b2...ps7d551664.jpg


----------



## southerngal96

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


 
Bummer!  Thanks!


----------



## southerngal96

Hi experts - I wanted to check on the following 2 bags.  Many thanks in advance!

Item: Fendi vanity bag 
 Seller: edropoff
 Item #: 390604233980
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604233980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Fendi baguette
 Seller: edropoff
 Item #: 390603725203
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390603725203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

southerngal96 said:


> Hi experts - I wanted to check on the following 2 bags.  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Fendi vanity bag
> Seller: edropoff
> Item #: 390604233980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604233980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Fendi baguette
> Seller: edropoff
> Item #: 390603725203
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390603725203?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



#1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...

#2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted in the lining of the inside pocket...


----------



## southerngal96

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...
> 
> #2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted in the lining of the inside pocket...


 

Hi, there are more pictures at the bottom (under description) of the serial number and hologram tag.  It appears that there isn't a pic of the hologram tag for the 2nd one but there's a pic of the serial number that's a bit faded.  Hopefully, that will work!  Many thanks!

Item: Fendi vanity bag 
 Seller: edropoff
 Item #: 390604233980
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604233980...84.m1438.l2649

 Item: Fendi baguette
 Seller: edropoff
 Item #: 390603725203
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390603725203...84.m1438.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

southerngal96 said:


> Hi, there are more pictures at the bottom (under description) of the serial number and hologram tag.  It appears that there isn't a pic of the hologram tag for the 2nd one but there's a pic of the serial number that's a bit faded.  Hopefully, that will work!  Many thanks!
> 
> Item: Fendi vanity bag
> Seller: edropoff
> Item #: 390604233980
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390604233980...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Fendi baguette
> Seller: edropoff
> Item #: 390603725203
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390603725203...84.m1438.l2649


They both look good.


----------



## southerngal96

baglady.1 said:


> They both look good.


 
Great - thanks!!


----------



## simsaiyan

please authenticate this I've already bought it 
item name: fendi chef hobo 

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286C714EA61_zps0219fcec.jpg.html?o=3

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286CE1EB132_zps5238c9fa.jpg.html?o=2

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286ED4D9494_zpsc96ad3bd.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## simsaiyan

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286F3E1547F_zps7ad790d3.jpg.html?o=0

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286DB6530B7_zps28d7ce6f.jpg.html?o=3

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286E6A5E17A_zps6b051e61.jpg.html?o=2 

some more pix


----------



## theclassic

Please advise...

Item: Fendi Wallet
Item #: 171050786639
Seller: emul4705

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171050786639

Thank you so much for your time!!


----------



## accio sacculus

simsaiyan said:


> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286F3E1547F_zps7ad790d3.jpg.html?o=0
> 
> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286DB6530B7_zps28d7ce6f.jpg.html?o=3
> 
> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...538-00000286E6A5E17A_zps6b051e61.jpg.html?o=2
> 
> some more pix



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Please advise...
> 
> Item: Fendi Wallet
> Item #: 171050786639
> Seller: emul4705
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171050786639
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## simsaiyan

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanxxx accio sacculus 
I got it for a real good price too  just 150 pounds now I'm happy u made my day 
Hug 
Btw if u don't mind me asking what's the meaning of ur username sounds cool just wondering ?


----------



## accio sacculus

simsaiyan said:


> Thanxxx accio sacculus
> I got it for a real good price too  just 150 pounds now I'm happy u made my day
> Hug
> Btw if u don't mind me asking what's the meaning of ur username sounds cool just wondering ?



"Accio Sacculus"="summon purse" in Latin... It's a Harry Potter thing... :shame:


----------



## simsaiyan

ooooo nice


----------



## babysheikh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-H...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

please authenticate this Fendi bag. because it is really cute. thank you very much.


----------



## accio sacculus

babysheikh said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-H...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please authenticate this Fendi bag. because it is really cute. thank you very much.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## Klodownie

Hello everyone. I need help authenticating this wallet. I believe it is vintage. But I am not sure. TIA


----------



## Luxeaholic

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this Fendi Anna bag? Thanks!

Item name:  FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG

Item number:  151030451712

Seller:  erwf2011

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...WH_Handbags&hash=item232a1dce00item232a1dce00


----------



## baglady.1

Klodownie said:


> Hello everyone. I need help authenticating this wallet. I believe it is vintage. But I am not sure. TIA


 Need pic of hologram tag & serial # imprinted on leather interior just above where U put the cash.


----------



## baglady.1

Luxeaholic said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this Fendi Anna bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item name:  FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG
> 
> Item number:  151030451712
> 
> Seller:  erwf2011
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...WH_Handbags&hash=item232a1dce00item232a1dce00


 Need pic of hologram tag & serial # on flip side of leather Fendi patch inside.


----------



## Klodownie

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & serial # imprinted on leather interior just above where U put the cash.


I can't find it anywhere .


----------



## javier

Can I get an auth check on this one please?

Couldn't find a hologram or serial number. Sorry about the orientation of images, they keep changing after I upload!

Thanks!


----------



## cgmiller63

I'm planning on selling this Fendi bag that I purchased at a consignment store a couple of years ago.  I need to know where the serial number can be found on this style bag.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

May I have help with these two?

Black vintage fendi


----------



## amstevens714

Sorry, I accidentally pressed send!









Vintage fendi zucca
















Thank you for your help!!


----------



## accio sacculus

javier said:


> Can I get an auth check on this one please?
> 
> Couldn't find a hologram or serial number. Sorry about the orientation of images, they keep changing after I upload!
> 
> Thanks!



There should be a hologram tag and leather serial strip on the inside lining of the bag...


----------



## accio sacculus

cgmiller63 said:


> I'm planning on selling this Fendi bag that I purchased at a consignment store a couple of years ago.  I need to know where the serial number can be found on this style bag.  Can anyone help me?
> 
> View attachment 2207834



It should be embossed in gold ink on the lining of the inside zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Sorry, I accidentally pressed send!
> 
> View attachment 2208108
> 
> View attachment 2208109
> View attachment 2208110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage fendi zucca
> 
> View attachment 2208111
> 
> View attachment 2208112
> 
> View attachment 2208113
> 
> View attachment 2208114
> 
> View attachment 2208115
> 
> View attachment 2208116
> 
> View attachment 2208117
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!!



Both look good, IMO!


----------



## crissychuch

Hi could you please help authenticate. Thanks!

*Item Name:* FENDI Monogram Document/Laptop/Portfolio Bag
*Item Number:* 321135458394
*Seller ID:** kayejeni*
*Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/kj-FF-Monogr...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ac52a385a

*MORE PICTURES HERE:* http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...anking,Position,12-13,13#advertisementDetails


----------



## ku77

baglady.1 would love to get your opinion on this. Thanks so much!

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=326FA28F150978FC!360&authkey=!ADwsjFExkFoRHW8


Originally Posted by *ku77* 

                              Can anyone give me an opinion on this Fendi? 

I bought it off ebay a while ago, probably around 2003. I had seen the  same style in the Fendi boutique and loved it. I always believed it to  be real due to the high quality leather and workmanship and because it  was a more obscure style that, to my knowledge, hadn't been replicated.  Recently one of the metal "FF" screw studs fell off and I want to bring  it to Fendi to get fixed. Just want some expert opinions first so I  don't embarrass myself by bringing in a fake. Thanks so much! 

Pics here: 
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...DwsjFExkFoRHW8

 
I think it looks okay, but please wait for an opinion from *baglady.1*


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!



Thank you very much for your help!!


----------



## baglady.1

crissychuch said:


> Hi could you please help authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* FENDI Monogram Document/Laptop/Portfolio Bag
> *Item Number:* 321135458394
> *Seller ID:** kayejeni*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.ph/itm/kj-FF-Monogr...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item4ac52a385a
> 
> *MORE PICTURES HERE:* http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...anking,Position,12-13,13#advertisementDetails


I don't feel comfortable with this bag -- I would pass on it. JMHO.


----------



## baglady.1

ku77 said:


> baglady.1 would love to get your opinion on this. Thanks so much!
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=326FA28F150978FC!360&authkey=!ADwsjFExkFoRHW8
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ku77*
> 
> Can anyone give me an opinion on this Fendi?
> 
> I bought it off ebay a while ago, probably around 2003. I had seen the  same style in the Fendi boutique and loved it. I always believed it to  be real due to the high quality leather and workmanship and because it  was a more obscure style that, to my knowledge, hadn't been replicated.  Recently one of the metal "FF" screw studs fell off and I want to bring  it to Fendi to get fixed. Just want some expert opinions first so I  don't embarrass myself by bringing in a fake. Thanks so much!
> 
> Pics here:
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resi...DwsjFExkFoRHW8
> 
> 
> I think it looks okay, but please wait for an opinion from *baglady.1*


 It looks good to me!


----------



## mao da dou

Please help me to authenticate my Fendi purchased from bluefly.com this week. Thanks!
Item Name: Fendi grey crosshatched leather '2Jours Large' convertible satchel
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-grey-c...ge-convertible-satchel/p/324335001/detail.fly
More pics on next reply...


----------



## mao da dou

Here are some more pics. I am not sure if everything is authentic from bluefly.com.


----------



## carellian

Hello:

I bought it from BELLE & CLIVE and would like to know whether it is authentic.
Name on the tag is mini pouche vitello/make up+oro soft

LINK:
http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/carellian/library/

Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

mao da dou said:


> Here are some more pics. I am not sure if everything is authentic from bluefly.com.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

carellian said:


> Hello:
> 
> I bought it from BELLE & CLIVE and would like to know whether it is authentic.
> Name on the tag is mini pouche vitello/make up+oro soft
> 
> LINK:
> http://s1297.photobucket.com/user/carellian/library/
> 
> Thanks!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## ku77

Thank you baglady and accio sacculus! I'm impressed with your expertise. This is such a great forum!


----------



## Luxeaholic

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & serial # on flip side of leather Fendi patch inside.


The seller uploaded a picture of the authenticity card, but said there isn't a serial number sewn anywhere else. Should this style have the serial number inside the pocket?

Item name: FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG

Item number: 151030451712

Seller: erwf2011

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232a1dce00


----------



## accio sacculus

Luxeaholic said:


> The seller uploaded a picture of the authenticity card, but said there isn't a serial number sewn anywhere else. Should this style have the serial number inside the pocket?
> 
> Item name: FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG
> 
> Item number: 151030451712
> 
> Seller: erwf2011
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...712?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232a1dce00



The serial number is on the underside of the leather tab with "Fendi" on it and yes, there is a hologram tag...it should be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!


Thank you very much for your help with those- may I ask for help with this one also?

I just can't tell  I know Fendi didnt have serial numbers for the old old bags, not sure if this one should have one or not..

vintage fendi
seller: clmajeski (290  )
item#: 310679670126
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310679670126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## amstevens714

Hi! Me Again, I'm sorry to keep posting, but I was looking at the other authentications and noticed a consistent response of not being able to authenticate without a serial number, which I completely understand. From my research, it seems like the fendi bags with small "FF" logo, don't have serial numbers... I know you wont be able to authenticate the above as real, but you could let me know if you see any red flags?? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you soooooo much!!!


----------



## crissychuch

baglady.1 said:


> I don't feel comfortable with this bag -- I would pass on it. JMHO.


Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you very much for your help with those- may I ask for help with this one also?
> 
> I just can't tell  I know Fendi didnt have serial numbers for the old old bags, not sure if this one should have one or not..
> 
> vintage fendi
> seller: clmajeski (290  )
> item#: 310679670126
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310679670126?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


 I don't think its real...


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> I don't think its real...



Wah Wah... Such a bummer, really liked this one  - thank you sooo much for your help!


----------



## lulugirl896

*deleted*


----------



## armauy

hi

I just got this bag but the serial number from the card got cut off. Now I am not sure if the bag is authentic . Please help me authenticate. THank you


----------



## armauy

armauy said:


> hi
> 
> I just got this bag but the serial number from the card got cut off. Now I am not sure if the bag is authentic . Please help me authenticate. THank you


more pictures...


----------



## baglady.1

armauy said:


> more pictures...


 This I'm sure is authentic (from bluefly? they cut part of the auth card out)...but I don't see a leather tag inside with the word "FENDI" on it & a serial # on the flip side - letters/numbers in gold. I'm wondering if the leather tag is anywhere on the bag?


----------



## Puwawa08

Hello!

I just bought this from Beyond the Rack.  Having doubts after reading some bad posts about the site.  Can someone please authenticate?  Thanks a bunch!

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/puwawa08/slideshow/Fendi Chameleon Perforated


----------



## clydekiwi

Hi can i have this authenticated i bought it about a yr ago from ebay i mever had it authenticated and now im suspicious because the handle broke on me. I dont have the link sorry. Its the fendi zucca chef


----------



## clydekiwi

More pics from the fendi chef zucca with broken handle.  Thanks


----------



## clydekiwi

I didnt want to hit send. Im sorry more pics of broken piece. Thanks so much everyone


----------



## armauy

baglady.1 said:


> This I'm sure is authentic (from bluefly? they cut part of the auth card out)...but I don't see a leather tag inside with the word "FENDI" on it & a serial # on the flip side - letters/numbers in gold. I'm wondering if the leather tag is anywhere on the bag?



Thanks for a quick reply. Yes. it is from Bluefly. I have heard that sometimes there are some fake bags sent out from them. This scares me. Anyway, here are the pictures of the leather tag inside the zip pocket.


----------



## Brooksm

Hi ladies please authenticate,

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370831530913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: itc_988
Item number: 370831530913

Thank you,


----------



## accio sacculus

clydekiwi said:


> I didnt want to hit send. Im sorry more pics of broken piece. Thanks so much everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2213918
> 
> View attachment 2213920



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

armauy said:


> Thanks for a quick reply. Yes. it is from Bluefly. I have heard that sometimes there are some fake bags sent out from them. This scares me. Anyway, here are the pictures of the leather tag inside the zip pocket.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Brooksm said:


> Hi ladies please authenticate,
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/370831530913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller: itc_988
> Item number: 370831530913
> 
> Thank you,



It's fake!


----------



## clydekiwi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you. I dont know why it broke


----------



## clydekiwi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



They should of screwed the pieces in thanks again


----------



## coco09

Item: Mia flap
Item 221237021421
Seller id dianas09


Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221237021421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## armauy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


thank you


----------



## Puwawa08

Hello.  I'm kindly reposting again.  I am new to this forum so please let me know if I'm missing information you need.  I was so super excited about this new bag at Beyond the Rack and bought it right away (thinking this website is similar to Rue LALA or Gilt).  Then read some reviews (after the fact) that says they sell knockoffs =(.  Been upset over since and have been hesitant in wearing this bag until I get a confirm from experts like you.  thank you!
********************
Hello!

I just bought this from Beyond the Rack.  Having doubts after reading  some bad posts about the site.  Can someone please authenticate?  Thanks  a bunch!

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/pu...n%20Perforated


----------



## accio sacculus

coco09 said:


> Item: Mia flap
> Item 221237021421
> Seller id dianas09
> 
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/221237021421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need to see clear close up of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Puwawa08 said:


> Hello.  I'm kindly reposting again.  I am new to this forum so please let me know if I'm missing information you need.  I was so super excited about this new bag at Beyond the Rack and bought it right away (thinking this website is similar to Rue LALA or Gilt).  Then read some reviews (after the fact) that says they sell knockoffs =(.  Been upset over since and have been hesitant in wearing this bag until I get a confirm from experts like you.  thank you!
> ********************
> Hello!
> 
> I just bought this from Beyond the Rack.  Having doubts after reading  some bad posts about the site.  Can someone please authenticate?  Thanks  a bunch!
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/pu...n%20Perforated



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## clydekiwi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



We are so blessed to have u doing this for us xoxoxo


----------



## Puwawa08

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks so much. !!!!   Yay


----------



## theclassic

Please advise...

Item: Fendi leather zip wallet
Item #: 300917986250
Seller: stylishylateinc

Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300917986250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you SO much!!


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Please advise...
> 
> Item: Fendi leather zip wallet
> Item #: 300917986250
> Seller: stylishylateinc
> 
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300917986250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you SO much!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## baglady.1

armauy said:


> Thanks for a quick reply. Yes. it is from Bluefly. I have heard that sometimes there are some fake bags sent out from them. This scares me. Anyway, here are the pictures of the leather tag inside the zip pocket.


Looks good!  from the 2013 season


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

I have one last vintage that I was hoping for your help on. 

Vintage satchel
Purchased on eBay
Pictures taken by me


----------



## amstevens714

Darn... Pressed send by accident again... Sorry 

These last three are what remains of the serial number.. The interior of this bag has taken a beating- the lining is torn- hopefully what's left is enough :/

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Darn... Pressed send by accident again... Sorry
> 
> These last three are what remains of the serial number.. The interior of this bag has taken a beating- the lining is torn- hopefully what's left is enough :/
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 2216512
> 
> View attachment 2216513
> 
> View attachment 2216514


 
Looks good, IMO!


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



I requested the pic and they updated the listing... is it clear / straight on enough? Thanks again!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/300917986250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



It bothers me that a bag they have in one of the wallet pics has plastic over the handles.... is this a red flag or am I being silly?


----------



## armauy

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!  from the 2013 season


Thank you


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks so very much for your help, your experience is invaluable for this forum.

Thank you!!!


----------



## socmoe

Hello everyone and thank you in advance - it is much appreciated! I picked up a fendi wallet and a fendi change purse tonight at a local thrift store and am hoping they are authentic. Here are pics:


----------



## lulugirl896

Please authenticate

Item: Fendissime Bag
Item 271201710511
Seller id hynasonly


Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271201710511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> I requested the pic and they updated the listing... is it clear / straight on enough? Thanks again!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/300917986250?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 This is authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

socmoe said:


> Hello everyone and thank you in advance - it is much appreciated! I picked up a fendi wallet and a fendi change purse tonight at a local thrift store and am hoping they are authentic. Here are pics:


Authentic Vintage Fendi - both items.


----------



## baglady.1

lulugirl896 said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> Item: Fendissime Bag
> Item 271201710511
> Seller id hynasonly
> 
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/271201710511?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 We don't have enough expertise to authenticate the Fendissime line, but I see no red flags either.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic!



Yay~ you are the BEST! Thank you so much


----------



## simsaiyan

hey 
I really love this bag and really want to get it please authenticate it I can't post pics from my iPhone thus the link 

item : fendi zucci tote bag 

p.s I've asked seller for the serial number I'll post that as soon as I get it 
many thanx in advance
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=111092376354&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=72393603121


----------



## socmoe

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi - both items.


Thank you so much! Now, my teen daughter and I can fight over who gets them!


----------



## lulugirl896

baglady.1 said:


> We don't have enough expertise to authenticate the Fendissime line, but I see no red flags either.



Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

simsaiyan said:


> hey
> I really love this bag and really want to get it please authenticate it I can't post pics from my iPhone thus the link
> 
> item : fendi zucci tote bag
> 
> p.s I've asked seller for the serial number I'll post that as soon as I get it
> many thanx in advance
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?itemId=111092376354&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=72393603121



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## Stungforever613

Please let me know if this bag is authentic.


----------



## accio sacculus

Stungforever613 said:


> Please let me know if this bag is authentic.



It's fake!


----------



## Stungforever613

Thank u!


----------



## simsaiyan

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



thanx for the reply accio sacculus 
these are the pictures she sent me like the close ups I'll just attach the photobucket links 

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...893-0000007DD39A8BE9_zps71f8e4e4.jpg.html?o=1
http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...893-0000007DDB8654CF_zps528f9e3b.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## clydekiwi

Hi again please help me this bag was a gift and im wondering about its authenticity. Thank so much 
Leather fendi mama


----------



## clydekiwi

More for fendi big mama from above. Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

clydekiwi said:


> Hi again please help me this bag was a gift and im wondering about its authenticity. Thank so much
> Leather fendi mama


 Looks good, if not amazing, LOL!


----------



## lilgrain

Dear Experts, would you please help me w/ the mini Fendi Bag

Item name: Mini Peekaboo
Item #: 200933021716
Seller: windowberries
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200933021716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thanks so much for everyone's help.


----------



## clydekiwi

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good, if not amazing, LOL!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

lilgrain said:


> Dear Experts, would you please help me w/ the mini Fendi Bag
> 
> Item name: Mini Peekaboo
> Item #: 200933021716
> Seller: windowberries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200933021716?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's help.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## simsaiyan

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



hey accio sacculus here are the additional pictures u asked for 

http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...407-0000007DA2FF6DB1_zpsf1cffc49.jpg.html?o=0
http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...407-0000007D9B7E5C33_zps0d378a2a.jpg.html?o=1 
thanx in advance


----------



## lyn32

hi, please help to authenticate this fendi peekaboo. from a private seller. thanks in advance.


----------



## Marlamx

Hello ladies l just bought a pair of Fendi sunglasses and l was wondering where can l have them auth?? 
Thanks..


----------



## DRAKE825

Hello.  Please help me validate whether this bag is authentic.  Its called the Fendi Roll Tote-large shopper Zucca Spalmati.  Im new to this forum so please let me know Im doing something wrong or  you need more info.  I hope the pictures are okay.  I bought it off Ebay about three months ago.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## DRAKE825

Hi.  More pictures on the Zucca Spalmati Tote.  Thanks again.


----------



## isaac21

Hi!

I'm new to this i would to Authenticate this Fendi pencil case or accesory case ! Pls i bought from this store here in canada name :Winners it's the same has Tj Maxx

I try to upload the pics but i got this error message:Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing. Check this thread for information on how to resolve this on your end.

Here is the serial number :2305/8N00927TV6/118
Name  of the accesory : Pencil Zucca Case


----------



## saintgermain

Hi Experts. Thank you for the magic that you do first of all! I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this Fendi bag I just purchased from EBay:

Item Name: Fendi Black Logo Print Fabric Purse w Leather Trim

Item Number: 230996856878
Seller ID: shastasvintage
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Black...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saintgermain

And also this one, pretty please! 

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Zucca Silver Hardware Handbag Shoulder Bag Purse


Item Number: 330937095693

Seller ID: kelli0216
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## saintgermain

And one last one (I've been on a Fendi kick lately!)

Item Name: Fendi Signature "FF" Zucca Fabric Baguette Black Handbag / Purse BEAUTIFUL!



Item Number: 281118871391


Seller ID: horseyvs
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Signa...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

simsaiyan said:


> hey accio sacculus here are the additional pictures u asked for
> 
> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...407-0000007DA2FF6DB1_zpsf1cffc49.jpg.html?o=0
> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...407-0000007D9B7E5C33_zps0d378a2a.jpg.html?o=1
> thanx in advance



Still need to see a clear close up pic of the leather serial strip...


----------



## accio sacculus

lyn32 said:


> hi, please help to authenticate this fendi peekaboo. from a private seller. thanks in advance.



Need to see clear close up of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

DRAKE825 said:


> Hi.  More pictures on the Zucca Spalmati Tote.  Thanks again.



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

isaac21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this i would to Authenticate this Fendi pencil case or accesory case ! Pls i bought from this store here in canada name :Winners it's the same has Tj Maxx
> 
> I try to upload the pics but i got this error message:Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing. Check this thread for information on how to resolve this on your end.
> 
> Here is the serial number :2305/8N00927TV6/118
> Name  of the accesory : Pencil Zucca Case



Still need to see pics of the actual item...


----------



## accio sacculus

isaac21 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to this i would to Authenticate this Fendi pencil case or accesory case ! Pls i bought from this store here in canada name :Winners it's the same has Tj Maxx
> 
> I try to upload the pics but i got this error message:Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing. Check this thread for information on how to resolve this on your end.
> 
> Here is the serial number :2305/8N00927TV6/118
> Name  of the accesory : Pencil Zucca Case


Still need to see pics of the actual item...


----------



## accio sacculus

saintgermain said:


> Hi Experts. Thank you for the magic that you do first of all! I would be very grateful if you could authenticate this Fendi bag I just purchased from EBay:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Logo Print Fabric Purse w Leather Trim
> 
> Item Number: 230996856878
> Seller ID: shastasvintage
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Black...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

saintgermain said:


> And also this one, pretty please!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Zucca Silver Hardware Handbag Shoulder Bag Purse
> 
> 
> Item Number: 330937095693
> 
> Seller ID: kelli0216
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

saintgermain said:


> And one last one (I've been on a Fendi kick lately!)
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Signature "FF" Zucca Fabric Baguette Black Handbag / Purse BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 281118871391
> 
> 
> Seller ID: horseyvs
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Signa...A8vCMVd2Oa5HmmQ952abs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Marlamx

Marlamx said:


> Hello ladies l just bought a pair of Fendi sunglasses and l was wondering where can l have them auth??
> Thanks..



Hello sorry to repost but l think my question was skipped..


----------



## DRAKE825

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thanks.  Bag Lady, do you concur?  If the bag is authentic (and I am relieved), can you comment on two items for me and your readers?  While I thought the quality of my bag was generally good, two items in particular concerned me.  I noticed some uneven stitching around the side of the bag on the trim/piping and some loose threads (you can see this in the pictures).  Also, when I typed the article number (from the card) 8bh185 00hfe FOULB into my browser, it took me to a number of foreign (Asian) sites.  I have read that that is a signal that the bag is not authentic and is likely a replica.  Thoughts?


----------



## baglady.1

Marlamx said:


> Hello sorry to repost but l think my question was skipped..


  We can give it a "shot" since we both (Accio & I) own a few pairs. We need to see pics of the writing on the inside of both arms of the glasses, as well as overall shot.


----------



## baglady.1

DRAKE825 said:


> Thanks.  Bag Lady, do you concur?  If the bag is authentic (and I am relieved), can you comment on two items for me and your readers?  While I thought the quality of my bag was generally good, two items in particular concerned me.  I noticed some uneven stitching around the side of the bag on the trim/piping and some loose threads (you can see this in the pictures).  Also, when I typed the article number (from the card) 8bh185 00hfe FOULB into my browser, it took me to a number of foreign (Asian) sites.  I have read that that is a signal that the bag is not authentic and is likely a replica.  Thoughts?


 This roll bag is from the 2011 season, not sure if it was handled or used before, but the sewing issue may have been culled from the "pack" and discounted or just an anomaly. The foreign websites -- not sure if those are fakes since they are being sold at retail price (a plain roll bag goes for $698-$750 for instance, this one would be slightly more). But most fake bags have the same style code as used by the original manufacturer. They are "replicas" so they just copy it! When I do a search, I usually use just the style code, which in this case is only 8BH185 and also the word FENDI with it. You will see more non foreign sites usually this way.  THe bag BTW is authentic as Accio stated...


----------



## DRAKE825

baglady.1 said:


> This roll bag is from the 2011 season, not sure if it was handled or used before, but the sewing issue may have been culled from the "pack" and discounted or just an anomaly. The foreign websites -- not sure if those are fakes since they are being sold at retail price (a plain roll bag goes for $698-$750 for instance, this one would be slightly more). But most fake bags have the same style code as used by the original manufacturer. They are "replicas" so they just copy it! When I do a search, I usually use just the style code, which in this case is only 8BH185 and also the word FENDI with it. You will see more non foreign sites usually this way.  THe bag BTW is authentic as Accio stated...


Thanks to both of you.  I am so relieved!!!  This is a great service.


----------



## Marlamx

baglady.1 said:


> We can give it a "shot" since we both (Accio & I) own a few pairs. We need to see pics of the writing on the inside of both arms of the glasses, as well as overall shot.



Ok thank u baglady, here are the pics..
TIA.


----------



## Marlamx

Second part


----------



## accio sacculus

Marlamx said:


> Second part
> 
> View attachment 2223966
> View attachment 2223967
> 
> View attachment 2223968



I don't see any red flags...looks good to me


----------



## Marlamx

accio sacculus said:


> I don't see any red flags...looks good to me



Cool!!! Thanks...


----------



## Marlamx

accio sacculus said:


> I don't see any red flags...looks good to me



Great thank you very much.!!!


----------



## Marlamx

accio sacculus said:


> I don't see any red flags...looks good to me



Nice, thank you very much...

Sorry for the bunch of posts but l was trying and it was sending me errors it was until the last post that l noticed that it posted the other two...


----------



## simsaiyan

accio sacculus said:


> Still need to see a clear close up pic of the leather serial strip...



hiya 
here is the pic u asked got sorry for the annoying posts 
thanx a million 
http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...358-00000073B38429A9_zps114528d9.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## lulugirl896

Please authenticate. Received it, but am highly suspicious and considering returning. No serial # or hologram. Thanks!

Item Number: 330909681708
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330909681708?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## lulugirl896

Item Number: 281118305694
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281118305694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Please authenticate. Also paid, have not received yet but would like to be confident/excited when I do. Thanks!


----------



## Luxeaholic

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number is on the underside of the leather tab with "Fendi" on it and yes, there is a hologram tag...it should be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket...


Hi again...

I finally got the seller to upload the pictures of the serial number and hologram. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks! 

Item name: FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG

Item number: 151030451712

Seller: erwf2011

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151030451712&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

simsaiyan said:


> hiya
> here is the pic u asked got sorry for the annoying posts
> thanx a million
> http://m1347.photobucket.com/albumv...358-00000073B38429A9_zps114528d9.jpg.html?o=0



The pics are really small, is there a way you could post larger ones?


----------



## accio sacculus

lulugirl896 said:


> Please authenticate. Received it, but am highly suspicious and considering returning. No serial # or hologram. Thanks!
> 
> Item Number: 330909681708
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/330909681708?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Hmmm...is there no serial number imprinted in gold ink on the lining of the pocket?


----------



## accio sacculus

lulugirl896 said:


> Item Number: 281118305694
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281118305694?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Please authenticate. Also paid, have not received yet but would like to be confident/excited when I do. Thanks!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Luxeaholic said:


> Hi again...
> 
> I finally got the seller to upload the pictures of the serial number and hologram. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: FENDI HANDBAG - ANNA BAG
> 
> Item number: 151030451712
> 
> Seller: erwf2011
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151030451712&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## lulugirl896

accio sacculus said:


> Hmmm...is there no serial number imprinted in gold ink on the lining of the pocket?



Not that I can find


----------



## accio sacculus

lulugirl896 said:


> Not that I can find



I would stay away then


----------



## mranda

Hello!! Could you please authenticate this tote? Thanks!

Item:Brand New with Tags - Authentic Fendi Tote - Over $900 retail - Please LOOK !!
Seller: clarissa215
Item no: 181162655466
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181162655466&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

mranda said:


> Hello!! Could you please authenticate this tote? Thanks!
> 
> Item:Brand New with Tags - Authentic Fendi Tote - Over $900 retail - Please LOOK !!
> Seller: clarissa215
> Item no: 181162655466
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181162655466&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Molly0

Item name:  baguette
Seller: local shop
Link: n/a
Comments:  Purchased locally.  What year would this be from? Thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Sorry only 1 photo showed up.   I'll try again


----------



## Molly0

Yikes!  Only one at a time!  Sorry!  Again:


----------



## Molly0

One more


----------



## Molly0

One more!  Sorry about all the posts


----------



## Molly0

Again


----------



## kimmiiexaddict

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Elite Large Shopper Bag

Hi, my friend is selling me her bag and I just want to make sure it's authentic. I forgot to take a picture of the hologram sticker inside and I won't be able to get any more pictures because my friend went on holidays and won't be back for awhile! Sorry these are the only pictures you can work with!

Please help me and thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

kimmiiexaddict said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Elite Large Shopper Bag
> 
> Hi, my friend is selling me her bag and I just want to make sure it's authentic. I forgot to take a picture of the hologram sticker inside and I won't be able to get any more pictures because my friend went on holidays and won't be back for awhile! Sorry these are the only pictures you can work with!
> 
> Please help me and thanks in advance!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram & serial number under the leather tab to confirm...


----------



## Molly0

Item name:  Fendi Zucca Canvas Small Tote
Seller id: lvvancity
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261231842166...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4789wt_1170

Thanks!


----------



## kimmiiexaddict

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram & serial number under the leather tab to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly0 said:


> Item name:  Fendi Zucca Canvas Small Tote
> Seller id: lvvancity
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/261231842166...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_4789wt_1170
> 
> Thanks!



Is it unlined?? Would need to see a clear pic of the serial number, but if it's unlined, I would stay away...


----------



## accio sacculus

kimmiiexaddict said:


>



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Molly0

accio sacculus said:


> Is it unlined?? Would need to see a clear pic of the serial number, but if it's unlined, I would stay away...



Hi.  Thanks for your reply.  If we scroll down in the listing, it shows a pic of the serial number.  But, if it is not lined then I can assume it is fake?  Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly0 said:


> Hi.  Thanks for your reply.  If we scroll down in the listing, it shows a pic of the serial number.  But, if it is not lined then I can assume it is fake?  Thanks!



No, it does not look right at all


----------



## Molly0

accio sacculus said:


> No, it does not look right at all



Thankyou!  Seller does  not answer questions either.Another red flag!) Blah on that seller!


----------



## Raven3766

Could you please help authenticate this vintage handbag?
http://


http://


http://


http://


http://


----------



## lulugirl896

Please authenticate this from Fashionphile (still within 7 day return window).


----------



## lulugirl896

More pics:


----------



## lulugirl896

Please authenticate:

Item Name:FENDI Zucchino BAULETTO Black Canvas with Leather Trim Small Handbag Purse
Item Number:281124310259
Seller ID: beautybbun
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4174508cf3

Thanks!


----------



## Crayola

Hello Experts,
Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Chef handbag.  This bag does not have a hologram sticker!  Hope to hear from you soon.  
Thank you very much.


----------



## baglady.1

Crayola said:


> Hello Experts,
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Chef handbag.  This bag does not have a hologram sticker!  Hope to hear from you soon.
> Thank you very much.


 Sorry, but this is FAKE!


----------



## baglady.1

lulugirl896 said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name:FENDI Zucchino BAULETTO Black Canvas with Leather Trim Small Handbag Purse
> Item Number:281124310259
> Seller ID: beautybbun
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4174508cf3
> 
> Thanks!


 Looks authentic - vintage piece.


----------



## baglady.1

lulugirl896 said:


> Please authenticate this from Fashionphile (still within 7 day return window).


Looks good 2 me!


----------



## baglady.1

Raven3766 said:


> Could you please help authenticate this vintage handbag?
> http://
> http://
> http://
> http://
> http://


Authentic vintage Fendi


----------



## Crayola

Thank you for your reply, Baglady!  
By the way, when did Fendi start using Hologram stickers?  Thank you.


----------



## lulugirl896

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good 2 me!



Thank you!! *happy dance*


----------



## Texaspurselove

*Item Name:* spy
*Item Number:* 121135464971
*Seller ID: eyequ8402
link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MADE-...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c343c820b
*


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi,
  Just got this bag. Could you authenticate this for me , please? I never saw this style. Thanks.
Item name:161050679898
Item number: Fendi Handbag - Authentic Tote 
 Seller: preppyinpink07 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...SWFwLJiTNmuJOPB%2BolM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## msd_bags

Hi. Kindly authenticate.

Item: Fendi Pequin Canvas Hobo Bag
Seller: fengj3
Item Number: 130921366322
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921366322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks ladies!


----------



## baglady.1

Crayola said:


> Thank you for your reply, Baglady!
> By the way, when did Fendi start using Hologram stickers?  Thank you.


 2003 ish - but the lack of hologram is not only thing wrong with that bag....


----------



## baglady.1

Texaspurselove said:


> *Item Name:* spy
> *Item Number:* 121135464971
> *Seller ID: eyequ8402
> link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MADE-...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c343c820b
> *


 Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

tjlin2566 said:


> View attachment 2239199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239200
> 
> 
> View attachment 2239203
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Just got this bag. Could you authenticate this for me , please? I never saw this style. Thanks.
> Item name:161050679898
> Item number: Fendi Handbag - Authentic Tote
> Seller: preppyinpink07
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...SWFwLJiTNmuJOPB%2BolM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 It is authentic vintage Limited Edition Fendi Tote...big congrats!


----------



## Texaspurselove

*Item Name:* spy
*Item Number:* 121135464971
*Seller ID: eyequ8402
link:   http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MADE-I...item1c343c820b*



baglady.1 said:


> Fake!



*Please report!!!!!
* This seller has a fake MJ Stam up as well.
They stuck a buyer with another fake spy bag a couple months as well too...


----------



## amandas157

Hello

I have seen a couple of Fendi purses on ebay that have a fold over Fendi clasp with marble but no magnetic closure. Did Fendi ever make items like this??

Best
Amandas157


----------



## amandas157

Name: Fendi Baguette, Denim W Snakeskin
Number: 313126796018 - serial number
Seller: farrah026
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111106121760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Please could you authenticate?

Best
Amanda


----------



## amandas157

amandas157 said:


> Name: Fendi Baguette, Denim W Snakeskin
> Number: 313126796018 - serial number
> Seller: farrah026
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/sch/allcategories/all-categories?_trksid=m570.l3694
> 
> Please could you authenticate?
> 
> Best
> Amanda


Sorry the correct link is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/111106121760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## amandas157

amandas157 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have seen a couple of Fendi purses on ebay that have a fold over Fendi clasp with marble but no magnetic closure. Did Fendi ever make items like this??
> 
> Best
> Amandas157


Sorry  i am new to purse forum - I have just posted my authentication question in the correct format!


----------



## Crayola

Hi Baglady,  Thank you once again for your info.  The Fendi Chef bag looked so perfect! But I had a bad feeling about it when I did not see the hologram sticker inside the bag, and one of the rivets on the side of the bag did not seem to align perfectly, so I decided to seek your advice.  Please let me know what else is wrong with the bag.  
Two more questions for you -  If a Fendi Devil Diavolo bag does have the serial number (2241-8BR421LAZ-048) and has the double FF impression on the back of its zipper, but no hologram sticker, does it mean this is an authentic bag?  Is this a vintage bag?  Thank you.


----------



## tjlin2566

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage Limited Edition Fendi Tote...big congrats!


Thank you very very much. 
I am trying to get rid of water marks now. 
Thanks.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate.
> 
> Item: Fendi Pequin Canvas Hobo Bag
> Seller: fengj3
> Item Number: 130921366322
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/130921366322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks ladies!




Hi, you might have missed my post earlier.  Hope you could take a look at this Pequin Hobo.  Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

amandas157 said:


> Name: Fendi Baguette, Denim W Snakeskin
> Number: 313126796018 - serial number
> Seller: farrah026
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111106121760?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Please could you authenticate?
> 
> Best
> Amanda


 Authentic vintage FENDI!


----------



## baglady.1

msd_bags said:


> Hi, you might have missed my post earlier.  Hope you could take a look at this Pequin Hobo.  Thanks!


 So Pretty! It is Authentic Fendi!


----------



## baglady.1

Crayola said:


> Hi Baglady,  Thank you once again for your info.  The Fendi Chef bag looked so perfect! But I had a bad feeling about it when I did not see the hologram sticker inside the bag, and one of the rivets on the side of the bag did not seem to align perfectly, so I decided to seek your advice.  Please let me know what else is wrong with the bag.
> Two more questions for you -  If a Fendi Devil Diavolo bag does have the serial number (2241-8BR421LAZ-048) and has the double FF impression on the back of its zipper, but no hologram sticker, does it mean this is an authentic bag?  Is this a vintage bag?  Thank you.


 Please see the first post for this thread for authentification submissions,


----------



## amandas157

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic vintage FENDI!


Thank you very very much!!


----------



## amandas157

Please authenticate this Fendi bag:

Item name: not known
Serial number: 257926796018

If genuine I would like to know more about it - age, make what it retailed for.

Thank you in advance. I love this forum!!


----------



## msd_bags

baglady.1 said:


> So Pretty! It is Authentic Fendi!



Thanks very much!


----------



## baglady.1

amandas157 said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi bag:
> 
> Item name: not known
> Serial number: 257926796018
> 
> If genuine I would like to know more about it - age, make what it retailed for.
> 
> Thank you in advance. I love this forum!!


It is authentic Fendi. Don't know more about it - very old piece - 1980s - 1991 apprx.


----------



## Manolos21

Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Large in Black
Seller ID: the denimcorner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-C...312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2dbf9398

Thanks!


----------



## Manolos21

And just one more...

Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Large in Black
Seller ID: simonesato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-STORES-N...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c8cb9544

Thanks again!


----------



## amandas157

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi. Don't know more about it - very old piece - 1980s - 1991 apprx.


Thanks awesome!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Large in Black
> Seller ID: the denimcorner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-C...312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a2dbf9398
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear, close up of the serial number on the back of the leather tab that says "Fendi Made in Italy"...


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> And just one more...
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Large in Black
> Seller ID: simonesato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-STORES-N...908?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c8cb9544
> 
> Thanks again!



Need to see clear, close up of the hologram...


----------



## TheCountess

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Speedy Doctor Bag (I think?)
Link (if available):
Attach photos


----------



## thrifydez

Name: Unsure, Circa 79/80 FendiPurse

Link: None

Bought this at a local goodwill, took it to a boutique and was told it was very real and in pretty good shape for its age which they said was 30+ predating Serial numbers, circa 79/80ish. Some things they pointed out was the hardware, stitching, the fact that the handles are a solid piece of leather, as well as the material. The purse feels very solid and certainly seems to have stood the test of time. The inside pocket zipper pull may have been replacedat some point over the years (according to the consignment boutique I visited) I have poured over this thread and saw the best offered on pre-serial number bags is a strong opinion based on pictures, I was hoping I could get someone to take a look at these and give your opinion please. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## poopsie

Fendi Mamma Baguette
seller: fashionbirdcage
             item# 171067653514




http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...lufmNK4G1NXIM%2Bqj8TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I know that this is a completed listing, but an opinion would still be appreciated. I may be able to supply more pics if necessary.

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

TheCountess said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Speedy Doctor Bag (I think?)
> Link (if available):
> Attach photos



Need to see the serial number printed on the interior pocket lining


----------



## accio sacculus

thrifydez said:


> Name: Unsure, Circa 79/80 FendiPurse
> 
> Link: None
> 
> Bought this at a local goodwill, took it to a boutique and was told it was very real and in pretty good shape for its age which they said was 30+ predating Serial numbers, circa 79/80ish. Some things they pointed out was the hardware, stitching, the fact that the handles are a solid piece of leather, as well as the material. The purse feels very solid and certainly seems to have stood the test of time. The inside pocket zipper pull may have been replacedat some point over the years (according to the consignment boutique I visited) I have poured over this thread and saw the best offered on pre-serial number bags is a strong opinion based on pictures, I was hoping I could get someone to take a look at these and give your opinion please. Any help would be appreciated.



Is there a serial number printed in gold ink in the lining of the pocket?


----------



## TheCountess

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see the serial number printed on the interior pocket lining


You got it. I can try and take a more clear photo if you'd like.


----------



## accio sacculus

TheCountess said:


> You got it. I can try and take a more clear photo if you'd like.



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## simsima

Hello,
Would you kindly authenticate the below listing for me? 
TIA 
Item name:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Neoprene Satchel NWT
Seller ID: 10joyce
Listing number: 151071449635
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Medium-Neoprene-Satchel-NWT-Handbag-/151071449635


----------



## TheCountess

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


OMG.. I'm a little freaking out. I picked this up at a Goodwill, that's why. It looks and feels completely authentic. And it's gorgeous. Just a quick question, the other designs I've been for this type of bag all have very bold stripes and this one has skinny stripes.. just a design change you think?


----------



## thrifydez

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number printed in gold ink in the lining of the pocket?


There is not one and I asked more than once and was told the bag pre-dated serial numbers? Its very old but still feels high end. Sorry for my ignorance. I was thinking, why would someone make a knock off so good that it would still look decent after 30+ years of use?Just rambling, if I knew anything i wouldnt be here begging for help


----------



## Bagsnlove

Hello, I don't know much about fendi but I've always wanted a baguette  I'm usually on the LV forum so I guess what I'm asking for is your help on it's authenticity. Thanks for your help girls. Btw, I can't seem to attach the link. I hope I've provided enough info. 


Item# 251298521455
eBay 
Seller: bestdeals0180 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2246487
View attachment 2246489
View attachment 2246490
View attachment 2246491
View attachment 2246492


----------



## Bagsnlove

I forgot to put the title in the listing. It's auth black fendi baguette bag


----------



## accio sacculus

simsima said:


> Hello,
> Would you kindly authenticate the below listing for me?
> TIA
> Item name:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Neoprene Satchel NWT
> Seller ID: 10joyce
> Listing number: 151071449635
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Medium-Neoprene-Satchel-NWT-Handbag-/151071449635



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

thrifydez said:


> There is not one and I asked more than once and was told the bag pre-dated serial numbers? Its very old but still feels high end. Sorry for my ignorance. I was thinking, why would someone make a knock off so good that it would still look decent after 30+ years of use?Just rambling, if I knew anything i wouldnt be here begging for help



Hmmm... Can I see a pic of the back of the zipperheads?


----------



## accio sacculus

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Hello, I don't know much about fendi but I've always wanted a baguette  I'm usually on the LV forum so I guess what I'm asking for is your help on it's authenticity. Thanks for your help girls. Btw, I can't seem to attach the link. I hope I've provided enough info.
> 
> 
> Item# 251298521455
> eBay
> Seller: bestdeals0180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2246487
> View attachment 2246489
> View attachment 2246490
> View attachment 2246491
> View attachment 2246492



Please see the format for requests in Post #1... We need a link to the posting. Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

TheCountess said:


> OMG.. I'm a little freaking out. I picked this up at a Goodwill, that's why. It looks and feels completely authentic. And it's gorgeous. Just a quick question, the other designs I've been for this type of bag all have very bold stripes and this one has skinny stripes.. just a design change you think?



Yes, they had the thick stripe, thin stripe and checker designs then...


----------



## Bagsnlove

accio sacculus said:


> Please see the format for requests in Post #1... We need a link to the posting. Thanks



I hope this workshttp://www.ebay.com/itm/251298521455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bagsnlove

accio sacculus said:


> Please see the format for requests in Post #1... We need a link to the posting. Thanks



http://http://www.ebay.com/itm/251298521455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Bagsnlove

accio sacculus said:


> Please see the format for requests in Post #1... We need a link to the posting. Thanks



I'm having difficulty posting the link. I'll try again. 

http://******/128kaH1


----------



## Crayola

baglady.1 said:


> Please see the first post for this thread for authentification submissions,



Ok.  Thank you.


----------



## PurseAddict27

Hello All, 
Can someone tell me if this Fendi bag is real??  Thanks!

Item Name: FENDI Forever Zucca Medium Hobo Black Patent Leather Handbag New 100% Authentic
Item Number:  151067527869
Seller: 10joyce
Site:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151067527869


----------



## PurseAddict27

Can someone authenticate this Fendi bag as well?? Thanks!

Item Name:  ***OHHHHH-SO-FAB!***FENDI TEXTURED PEBBLED-PATENT "CONTRAST STITCH" BAG!!
Item Number: 390617550591
Seller ID: simonesato 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390617550591


----------



## accio sacculus

PurseAddict27 said:


> Hello All,
> Can someone tell me if this Fendi bag is real??  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Forever Zucca Medium Hobo Black Patent Leather Handbag New 100% Authentic
> Item Number:  151067527869
> Seller: 10joyce
> Site:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151067527869



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

PurseAddict27 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Fendi bag as well?? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:  ***OHHHHH-SO-FAB!***FENDI TEXTURED PEBBLED-PATENT "CONTRAST STITCH" BAG!!
> Item Number: 390617550591
> Seller ID: simonesato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/390617550591



Looks good, IMO !


----------



## accio sacculus

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> I'm having difficulty posting the link. I'll try again.
> 
> http://******/128kaH1



Here it is:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251298521455...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251298521455&_rdc=1

It's fake!


----------



## vermilion99

Please can you authenticate:

*Item Name:*  Fendi Selleria baguette
*Item Number:* 181157899923
*Seller ID:*  runwayimages
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/181157899923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks


----------



## cubanmama

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


I too have been duped into buying a fake Fendi Spy. Part of me wants to burn it but I may end up giving it away.


----------



## accio sacculus

vermilion99 said:


> Please can you authenticate:
> 
> *Item Name:*  Fendi Selleria baguette
> *Item Number:* 181157899923
> *Seller ID:*  runwayimages
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/181157899923?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## TheCountess

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


I thought serial number's didn't include letters?


----------



## accio sacculus

TheCountess said:


> I thought serial number's didn't include letters?



It really depends on the year it was made....


----------



## Texaspurselove

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!



SOLD!


----------



## PurseAddict27

YAY!!!!!!
Many Thanks!!!


----------



## etienn

*Item Name:*  FENDI Clutch Hand Bag 
*Item Number:*111050487670
*Seller ID:* jfatokyo
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111050487670?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!!

*


----------



## Bagsnlove

accio sacculus said:


> Here it is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251298521455...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=251298521455&_rdc=1
> 
> It's fake!



Thank you  I was so close to buying. Thanks for saving me!


----------



## poopsie

poopsie2 said:


> Fendi Mamma Baguette
> seller: fashionbirdcage
> item# 171067653514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...lufmNK4G1NXIM%2Bqj8TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> I know that this is a completed listing, but an opinion would still be appreciated. I may be able to supply more pics if necessary.
> 
> Thank you!




Are more photos needed?


----------



## accio sacculus

poopsie2 said:


> Are more photos needed?



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, leather serial strip and the back of the zipperhead


----------



## disco_mummy

My grandpa picked this up at a garage sale for $5.00 and the lady told him she did not know the authenticity.  I do not know myself considering I am not a Fendi fan personally (more of a Louis & Tory fan).  It feels like real leather and it is marked inside the zipper pocket in gold lettering with the numbers: 433 808190 029.  They are spaced out like that and I cannot find anything on google with those numbers.  I would like to know the style name if anyone has any idea, that would be great!  Thanks!

Here is the serial number:

And this is the bag....(sorry for all the posts but my computer is acting up and wouldn't let me post all at once!


----------



## henley5022

hello all
can i please have an opinion on the following

large fendi leather bag
item no.: 2212490035417
seller: jackie6828
link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221249003541?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649

its soon to finish and i have risked a bid. please let me know if i've made a mistake.


----------



## accio sacculus

disco_mummy said:


> My grandpa picked this up at a garage sale for $5.00 and the lady told him she did not know the authenticity.  I do not know myself considering I am not a Fendi fan personally (more of a Louis & Tory fan).  It feels like real leather and it is marked inside the zipper pocket in gold lettering with the numbers: 433 808190 029.  They are spaced out like that and I cannot find anything on google with those numbers.  I would like to know the style name if anyone has any idea, that would be great!  Thanks!
> 
> Here is the serial number:
> 
> And this is the bag....(sorry for all the posts but my computer is acting up and wouldn't let me post all at once!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## disco_mummy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Good but does anyone know if it has a name? Thanks.


----------



## accio sacculus

henley5022 said:


> hello all
> can i please have an opinion on the following
> 
> large fendi leather bag
> item no.: 2212490035417
> seller: jackie6828
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221249003541?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649
> 
> its soon to finish and i have risked a bid. please let me know if i've made a mistake.



Need to see the hologram to confirm, but I'm not optimistic


----------



## accio sacculus

disco_mummy said:


> Good but does anyone know if it has a name? Thanks.



These older ones didn't have names... Zucca doctor's bag??


----------



## vivilamoda

Hi, someone can help me with this purse? think is called forever boston model
thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

vivilamoda said:


> Hi, someone can help me with this purse? think is called forever boston model
> thank you



It's fake!


----------



## vivilamoda

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



thank you  

I figured it...


----------



## henley5022

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see the hologram to confirm, but I'm not optimistic


Thank you* accio sacculus 
*
After your comment I requested a photo of the hologram prior to completing transaction. The seller did not send a photo but has responded by saying "If you think the bag is fake then don't buy it." 
Obviously without further proof I won't be. Thanks you so much for saving me from wasting my money. I will not be so impulsive in future!


----------



## richienickel

Is it just me or is this Fendi Spy on Yoogi's Closet fake? - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-21847.html


----------



## accio sacculus

richienickel said:


> Is it just me or is this Fendi Spy on Yoogi's Closet fake? - http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-21847.html



Looks good to me....


----------



## disco_mummy

Well now that I know it's real, I'm trying to sell it. Just wanted to be 100% sure prior to listing on Ebay.


----------



## poopsie

poopsie2 said:


> Fendi Mamma Baguette
> seller: fashionbirdcage
> item# 171067653514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...lufmNK4G1NXIM%2Bqj8TU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> I know that this is a completed listing, but an opinion would still be appreciated. I may be able to supply more pics if necessary.
> 
> Thank you!





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, leather serial strip and the back of the zipperhead




There is no hologram or serial strip. Here is the back of the zipper. TY!!!!


----------



## cubanmama

I have a Fendi Spy real and a Fendi Spy fake. Look for the "spy" part of the bag. The hinges and screws give the fake away. If the hinges have two parts and the screws are flat blade, it may be real. Otherwise, it's a fake.


----------



## Morningsoon

Hello Girls!
Could you please help me to find out if this fendi bag is a fake?

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shigeru2013/album/359419/?p=0

Not sure that is tha same bag... what do you think?


----------



## Two.time.bags

Hi, is someone able to authenticate this Fendi  Zucca  (?),  please.  I have purchased it and having never seen one IRL before was a bit surprised at how 'light' it is so I have my doubts.  Can't find any serial numbers either.  Hope these pics are OK.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4992eo4jwcoxdmc/safKkwYAnU


----------



## princesskiwi

FENDI ZUCCA SHOPPER TOTE

SELLER: 	taragilroy2012
ITEM NUMBER: 330951978818

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-handb...1MT6FHJ1jdiwizB9jbxQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Minawa

Hello,
I got this scarf from thrift a few months back and wasn't sure of it's authenticity, I think it's from the late 70's or early 80's.

Item: Fendi silk scarf
Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sri6whrs2bt002d/Pyrq6-TLi-

Thank you for any help on authenticating this.

Pearl.


----------



## accio sacculus

Morningsoon said:


> Hello Girls!
> Could you please help me to find out if this fendi bag is a fake?
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shigeru2013/album/359419/?p=0
> 
> Not sure that is tha same bag... what do you think?



need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Two.time.bags said:


> Hi, is someone able to authenticate this Fendi  Zucca  (?),  please.  I have purchased it and having never seen one IRL before was a bit surprised at how 'light' it is so I have my doubts.  Can't find any serial numbers either.  Hope these pics are OK.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/4992eo4jwcoxdmc/safKkwYAnU



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

princesskiwi said:


> FENDI ZUCCA SHOPPER TOTE
> 
> SELLER: 	taragilroy2012
> ITEM NUMBER: 330951978818
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-handb...1MT6FHJ1jdiwizB9jbxQY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clear close up of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Minawa said:


> Hello,
> I got this scarf from thrift a few months back and wasn't sure of it's authenticity, I think it's from the late 70's or early 80's.
> 
> Item: Fendi silk scarf
> Link: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/sri6whrs2bt002d/Pyrq6-TLi-
> 
> Thank you for any help on authenticating this.
> 
> Pearl.



Its really hard to tell with these, but I don't see any red flags...


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 Thanks.  I will contact the seller fro a refund.


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 The seller has denied that its a fake claiming "This bag was given to me from a "staff sale" of Fendi, I used to be a manager of a "Fendi Store " some years ago. I find it hard to believe that they actually have given me a fake?

Interesting as I don't think there's any Fendi stores in Australia.  Are you able to provide with some specific details that point to it being a fake, please?


----------



## Minawa

accio sacculus said:


> Its really hard to tell with these, but I don't see any red flags...



Thanks for your help.  
It does surprisingly weigh in at a hefty 62g, almost as much a hermes scarf (for the 90cm square).  However, you can never be sure...


----------



## accio sacculus

Two.time.bags said:


> The seller has denied that its a fake claiming "This bag was given to me from a "staff sale" of Fendi, I used to be a manager of a "Fendi Store " some years ago. I find it hard to believe that they actually have given me a fake?
> 
> Interesting as I don't think there's any Fendi stores in Australia.  Are you able to provide with some specific details that point to it being a fake, please?



Well...first of all, see how "shiny" the Zucca Jacquard fabric is in the picture?  Authentic Zucca shows up matte in pictures...second... see how shiny the lining is?  It's not supposed to be shiny at all...third...see how the "Fendi" is running sideways on the lining?  It should be vertical...there's more...I just can point everything out on a public forum...but that bag is ALL wrong... lol!


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> Well...first of all, see how "shiny" the Zucca Jacquard fabric is in the picture?  Authentic Zucca shows up matte in pictures...second... see how shiny the lining is?  It's not supposed to be shiny at all...third...see how the "Fendi" is running sideways on the lining?  It should be vertical...there's more...I just can point everything out on a public forum...but that bag is ALL wrong... lol!


Thanks very much. I can see a lot of faults too now that I have it and I'm an absolute novice. It was stupid of me to buy it as there were only two very poor pics on the eBay listing.  I' ll try again to convince the seller to allow me to destroy it and and give me full refund. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Guys and Girls

Can you please help me authenticate this bag?

FENDI White leather 100% AUTHENTIC Handbag Purse Tote Hobo DualinsideCompartment

SELLER: chiripioco
ITEM NUMBER: 221250795617
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221250795617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## accio sacculus

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Guys and Girls
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> FENDI White leather 100% AUTHENTIC Handbag Purse Tote Hobo DualinsideCompartment
> 
> SELLER: chiripioco
> ITEM NUMBER: 221250795617
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221250795617?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA!!



It's fake!!


----------



## jacquesjax

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!



Thank you so much accio sacculus!  saved me from bidding.


----------



## Yanakins

Help please! Thank you!
*
Item Name:* Fendi Hobo Bag
*Item Number: *16575246 
*Seller ID:* segundamano2012
*Link:* http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/16575246/Fendi+Hobo?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-8,8#advertisementDetails 
*
*


----------



## accio sacculus

Yanakins said:


> Help please! Thank you!
> *
> Item Name:* Fendi Hobo Bag
> *Item Number: *16575246
> *Seller ID:* segundamano2012
> *Link:* http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/view+classifieds/id/16575246/Fendi+Hobo?event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-8,8#advertisementDetails
> *
> *



It's fake!


----------



## Yanakins

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



thank you!


----------



## XEDP07A

Hi,
Can someone please authenticate for me? I'm not sure if the pics are enough. Thanks!
Description: AUTHENTIC Fendi Black Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
Item number: 221254602487
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221254602487

Thanks again!
Linda!!


----------



## accio sacculus

XEDP07A said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please authenticate for me? I'm not sure if the pics are enough. Thanks!
> Description: AUTHENTIC Fendi Black Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
> Item number: 221254602487
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221254602487
> 
> Thanks again!
> Linda!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Jessi319

This Fendi seems so old I don't see any other i.d. markings on it other than the photos I will post.   You kindly authenticated another vintage drawstring bucket style bag for me previously, and based on the quality and detailing I see in that bag, I took a chance on this bag for the same reasons. I know very little about Fendi.  I hope you can help authenticate this or tell me what additional photos I might need.  ANY info on this bag's name/style would be wonderful to know 


























this forum only allows me to use 6 images at a time from my web hosting site, so I'll add a few more on the next post:


----------



## Jessi319

Part 2 of the ventage Fendi bag


















THANKS SO MUCH in advance!!!  Jess


----------



## accio sacculus

Jessi319 said:


> This Fendi seems so old I don't see any other i.d. markings on it other than the photos I will post.   You kindly authenticated another vintage drawstring bucket style bag for me previously, and based on the quality and detailing I see in that bag, I took a chance on this bag for the same reasons. I know very little about Fendi.  I hope you can help authenticate this or tell me what additional photos I might need.  ANY info on this bag's name/style would be wonderful to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this forum only allows me to use 6 images at a time from my web hosting site, so I'll add a few more on the next post:



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number printed in gold ink in the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## valgal3x

Hello Ladies...Please authenticate...Thank you 

seller: valtwig 
item: 330957194631
title: Authentic FENDI Zucca Canvas Leather Wallet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33095719463...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_1404wt_1002


----------



## Jessi319

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number printed in gold ink in the lining of the zippered pocket...


 just like on my other old Fendi, this seems to be worn off.  Here's what that pocket now looks like  (2 shots of the outside wall, one shot of inside wall. )   thanks!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jessi319 said:


> just like on my other old Fendi, this seems to be worn off.  Here's what that pocket now looks like  (2 shots of the outside wall, one shot of inside wall. )   thanks!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

valgal3x said:


> Hello Ladies...Please authenticate...Thank you
> 
> seller: valtwig
> item: 330957194631
> title: Authentic FENDI Zucca Canvas Leather Wallet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/33095719463...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649#ht_1404wt_1002



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Jessi319

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


 THANK YOU .. you guys are super helpful!  $15 well spent !!!!!


----------



## valgal3x

Hello...please authenticate... Thank you 

*Fendi Wallet*
petuniaba 
Item number 290947237829
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290947237829#ht_349wt_958


----------



## valgal3x

please authenticate..thank you ...

FENDI Italian VINTAGE Black FF MONOGRAM Canvas TOTE Handbag SHOULDER BAG
151080242548
opherty
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151080242548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

valgal3x said:


> Hello...please authenticate... Thank you
> 
> *Fendi Wallet*
> petuniaba
> Item number 290947237829
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290947237829#ht_349wt_958



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

valgal3x said:


> please authenticate..thank you ...
> 
> FENDI Italian VINTAGE Black FF MONOGRAM Canvas TOTE Handbag SHOULDER BAG
> 151080242548
> opherty
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151080242548?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



I think its okay...


----------



## valgal3x

accio sacculus said:


> I think its okay...



Thank you...


----------



## LoLaChoo

Hi! I am hoping someone can help me to authenticate this bag. For some reason, I cannot post the link but it is an item listed on eBay.

Seller: salesgirl1999
Item #: 251303503010
Brand: fendi
Name/title of listing: vintage fendi round crossbody handbag


----------



## accio sacculus

LoLaChoo said:


> Hi! I am hoping someone can help me to authenticate this bag. For some reason, I cannot post the link but it is an item listed on eBay.
> 
> Seller: salesgirl1999
> Item #: 251303503010
> Brand: fendi
> Name/title of listing: vintage fendi round crossbody handbag



http://******/16LFL9u

Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## ellucine

Hello all! I'm having trouble with a certain Fendi handbag.  I don't think the authenticity is an issue, it's the identification that is evading me with my zero knowledge of anything apparently lol.  I swear I've learned more in the first hour of reading the forums than I ever did before.  Haha, but still having a hard time with this one.  Pictures included in format requested just in case.  Thank you in advance if anybody can ID this possibly well known model...
































<a href="http://s7.photobucket.com/user/ellucinate/media/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y257/ellucinate/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## accio sacculus

ellucine said:


> Hello all! I'm having trouble with a certain Fendi handbag.  I don't think the authenticity is an issue, it's the identification that is evading me with my zero knowledge of anything apparently lol.  I swear I've learned more in the first hour of reading the forums than I ever did before.  Haha, but still having a hard time with this one.  Pictures included in format requested just in case.  Thank you in advance if anybody can ID this possibly well known model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s7.photobucket.com/user/ellucinate/media/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y257/ellucinate/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg"/></a>



I don't think it has a name... It's a classic Fendi style from the late 90's or early 2000's. this one appears to have been made in 2006. The closest I could get is Fendi Zucca Jacquard Hobo?  My mom has one and hers is from 2001


----------



## accio sacculus

ellucine said:


> Hello all! I'm having trouble with a certain Fendi handbag.  I don't think the authenticity is an issue, it's the identification that is evading me with my zero knowledge of anything apparently lol.  I swear I've learned more in the first hour of reading the forums than I ever did before.  Haha, but still having a hard time with this one.  Pictures included in format requested just in case.  Thank you in advance if anybody can ID this possibly well known model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s7.photobucket.com/user/ellucinate/media/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y257/ellucinate/SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo SAM_0733_zps40a2c20e.jpg"/></a>



Also if you google the model # 8BR036, it comes as hobo as well... Hope that helps


----------



## LoLaChoo

accio sacculus said:


> http://******/16LFL9u
> 
> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you!!


----------



## serenityneow

Hello, will you please help me authenticate this Medium 2Jours? This is an Overstock.com purchase and my first Fendi. I'll have to post the pics in two posts. Thank you!


----------



## serenityneow

Medium 2Jours Part II -


----------



## serenityneow

Oops - so sorry that all my pictures posted twice!  I don't know why that happened.


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Medium 2Jours Part II -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2262230
> View attachment 2262231
> View attachment 2262232
> View attachment 2262233
> View attachment 2262234
> View attachment 2262235
> View attachment 2262236
> View attachment 2262237
> View attachment 2262242



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## serenityneow

Thank you


----------



## lanvin

Name: Fendi Dark Red Corduroy Bag - Classic Baguette Handbag
Item Number:181170584966
Seller ID: custard_cream_biscuit
Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Dar...WCe6rzbp5fqJYiAgYqnOA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Got this on ebay, on receiving it I can't find any serial code inside so I have a bad feeling


----------



## bmarie11

Hi everybody,   Could someone please take a look at this bag?  Thanks!

Bag:  vintage fendi logo camel white leather handbag shoulder messenger baguette bag
Seller:  sothebeyauctions
#:  310536621085

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=310536621085


----------



## LoLaChoo

Hi! I was wondering if someone can authenticate this fendi listed in eBay. TIA!

Item number: 300935345511
Title: fendi vintage crossbody black
Seller: iva3232


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. Can you please tell me if this fendi is authentic? Thanks

Item number: 300935345511
Title: fendi
Seller: tonina1942 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43bdba4de0#ht_253wt_1156


----------



## heyyeh

Item name: FENDI 2Jours Vitello Elite Medium Tote Bag, Dove
Item number: 151082634275
Seller Id: 10joyce
Link: http://******/12SVRAA
Comments: seller has a good reputation so not very concerned. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CaptainPicard

Please authenticate for me....  thank you 

Fendi spy bag
Seller:  My Personal Shoppers
Item :  350827161746

http://www.ebay.com/itm/350827161746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## vermilion99

Please can you authenticate for me:

Item name: Fendi baguette fur
Item number: 330896340756
Seller Id:  brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0af57714

Thanks


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there, folks!

I've just now discovered a possible Fendi bag on ebay, and there are only a few hours left. I realize this is a "rush" request, so I apologize, and I thank you for your help!!

Item name: FENDI BLACK BEADED AND PONY HAIR SHOULDER BAG EXTREMLY SEXY AND BEAUTIFUL
Item no: 251303223102
Seller ID: chanelon5th
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BLACK...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82d6df3e

I'd really like to bid on this bag but want to be sure before doing so. Thank you again!


----------



## accio sacculus

lanvin said:


> Name: Fendi Dark Red Corduroy Bag - Classic Baguette Handbag
> Item Number:181170584966
> Seller ID: custard_cream_biscuit
> Link. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Dar...WCe6rzbp5fqJYiAgYqnOA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Got this on ebay, on receiving it I can't find any serial code inside so I have a bad feeling



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to comfirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

bmarie11 said:


> Hi everybody,   Could someone please take a look at this bag?  Thanks!
> 
> Bag:  vintage fendi logo camel white leather handbag shoulder messenger baguette bag
> Seller:  sothebeyauctions
> #:  310536621085
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=310536621085



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

LoLaChoo said:


> Hi! I was wondering if someone can authenticate this fendi listed in eBay. TIA!
> 
> Item number: 300935345511
> Title: fendi vintage crossbody black
> Seller: iva3232



Please provide the link for the auction next time, as per format in post #1.   
http://******/129sFH9

Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Hi. Can you please tell me if this fendi is authentic? Thanks
> 
> Item number: 300935345511
> Title: fendi
> Seller: tonina1942
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...WH_Handbags&hash=item43bdba4de0#ht_253wt_1156



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm....


----------



## accio sacculus

heyyeh said:


> Item name: FENDI 2Jours Vitello Elite Medium Tote Bag, Dove
> Item number: 151082634275
> Seller Id: 10joyce
> Link: http://******/12SVRAA
> Comments: seller has a good reputation so not very concerned.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

CaptainPicard said:


> Please authenticate for me....  thank you
> 
> Fendi spy bag
> Seller:  My Personal Shoppers
> Item :  350827161746
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/350827161746?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

vermilion99 said:


> Please can you authenticate for me:
> 
> Item name: Fendi baguette fur
> Item number: 330896340756
> Seller Id:  brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...756?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0af57714
> 
> Thanks



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there, folks!
> 
> I've just now discovered a possible Fendi bag on ebay, and there are only a few hours left. I realize this is a "rush" request, so I apologize, and I thank you for your help!!
> 
> Item name: FENDI BLACK BEADED AND PONY HAIR SHOULDER BAG EXTREMLY SEXY AND BEAUTIFUL
> Item no: 251303223102
> Seller ID: chanelon5th
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BLACK...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a82d6df3e
> 
> I'd really like to bid on this bag but want to be sure before doing so. Thank you again!



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm..


----------



## lanvin

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to comfirm...



 There is no serial number in the bag


----------



## bmarie11

thank you,  accio sacculus -  your expertise is much appreciated! i have a bag just like it but had never seen the leather sewn in tag before - i learn so much from this forum!


----------



## CoachCruiser

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm..



OK! Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

lanvin said:


> There is no serial number in the bag



Should be printed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## betseyluxe

Hello, please authenticate this little Fendi for me. Purchased at a consignment shop. 

Item Name: I think it is a Fendi Mini Borsa Chef Bag 
Link: http://s359.photobucket.com/user/betseyluxe/library/Fendi bag authentication?sort=3&page=1

Note: the hardware all has either FF or FENDI engraved, but my shots turned out a little overexposed. 

Thanks for your kind help! Any idea on date would be great!


----------



## accio sacculus

betseyluxe said:


> Hello, please authenticate this little Fendi for me. Purchased at a consignment shop.
> 
> Item Name: I think it is a Fendi Mini Borsa Chef Bag
> Link: http://s359.photobucket.com/user/betseyluxe/library/Fendi bag authentication?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Note: the hardware all has either FF or FENDI engraved, but my shots turned out a little overexposed.
> 
> Thanks for your kind help! Any idea on date would be great!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## atlcutie43

Hello, please authenticate this bag

Item name: Fendi Zucca Hobo Canvas Hobo Bag
Item number: 190871968772
Seller: Idamie13 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871968772...4.m1438.l2649e

Thanks in advance


----------



## heyyeh

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thanks for the help!


----------



## betseyluxe

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thanks, that was so quick! Do you have any idea how old it might be?


----------



## CaptainPicard

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!





thanks ! I bought it


----------



## LittleGinnie

hi experts please help me authenticate this Fendi Purse

*Item Name:* Fendi Purse *
Item Number:* 281136894913
*Seller ID:*  nemo...x
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281136894913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thank you


----------



## lanvin

accio sacculus said:


> Should be printed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...



there's no code in the bag anywhere. I've checked the pocket, turned it inside out and turned the bag inside out, there is no serial code. I am worried as the seller is not responding about where they purchased it

tia


----------



## BagLover79

Name: Fendi Bag
ID:171040691918
Seller: Chic - Boutiques
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17104069191...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_15302wt_774


----------



## beatrice11

Hi, please help to check its authentic please?

Item Name: unknown 
Item Number:83164720012
Seller ID: bayandyo
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51dbd9ce20b85f7aaa00255d


https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d220b85f7aaa00255f.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d8abe75c33ad002453.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9de0942fb0f85002611.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51e4cdd6911d8705d7006742.jpg

thanks a lot


----------



## accio sacculus

atlcutie43 said:


> Hello, please authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Hobo Canvas Hobo Bag
> Item number: 190871968772
> Seller: Idamie13
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/190871968772...4.m1438.l2649e
> 
> Thanks in advance



Listing has been removed...


----------



## accio sacculus

betseyluxe said:


> Thanks, that was so quick! Do you have any idea how old it might be?



This one looks to have been produced in 2004...


----------



## accio sacculus

LittleGinnie said:


> hi experts please help me authenticate this Fendi Purse
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi Purse *
> Item Number:* 281136894913
> *Seller ID:*  nemo...x
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281136894913?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

lanvin said:


> there's no code in the bag anywhere. I've checked the pocket, turned it inside out and turned the bag inside out, there is no serial code. I am worried as the seller is not responding about where they purchased it
> 
> tia



The serial number SHOULD BE printed in gold ink at on the inside lining of the zippered pocket, very close the the corner, just under the zipper...you have to look very closely for it.  It's not meant to be found easily...


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Name: Fendi Bag
> ID:171040691918
> Seller: Chic - Boutiques
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17104069191...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_15302wt_774



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

beatrice11 said:


> Hi, please help to check its authentic please?
> 
> Item Name: unknown
> Item Number:83164720012
> Seller ID: bayandyo
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/51dbd9ce20b85f7aaa00255d
> 
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d220b85f7aaa00255f.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d8abe75c33ad002453.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9de0942fb0f85002611.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51e4cdd6911d8705d7006742.jpg
> 
> thanks a lot



I have never seen anything like this before....do you have pics of the underside of the zipperheads??


----------



## Manolos21

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up of the hologram...



The seller relisted the item and now has a close up picture of the hologram.  Tanks in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-STORES-N...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af3540063#payId


----------



## PureSparkle

Hi 

May I have this bag authenticated please? 

Item Name : FENDI Forever Boston Bag Black  Authentic 100% Genuine RRP £399+
Item No : 151083718288
Seller ID : ishmish2005
Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-For...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item232d4a9690

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## beatrice11

accio sacculus said:


> I have never seen anything like this before....do you have pics of the underside of the zipperheads??


yes  here is it (provide from the seller) :


https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1430c3c9151b5b058a1f.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1437d919093628060eba.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee143fb532132078059ec1.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1447bb01a83813060db1.jpg


Thanks again.


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> The seller relisted the item and now has a close up picture of the hologram.  Tanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/IN-STORES-N...=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af3540063#payId



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

PureSparkle said:


> Hi
> 
> May I have this bag authenticated please?
> 
> Item Name : FENDI Forever Boston Bag Black  Authentic 100% Genuine RRP £399+
> Item No : 151083718288
> Seller ID : ishmish2005
> Link : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-For...88?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item232d4a9690
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts



It's fake!


----------



## BagLover79

Can  you please tell me if this bag is authentic or if there are red flags?? Thanks!
Item Name : FENDI
Item No : 281140411258
Seller ID : lady jasper
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28114041125...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_18867wt_1012


----------



## lanvin

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number SHOULD BE printed in gold ink at on the inside lining of the zippered pocket, very close the the corner, just under the zipper...you have to look very closely for it.  It's not meant to be found easily...



Hi, I have looked at the bag at every angle, turned it inside. There is no code whatsoever in this bag. If you want more pictures of the bag let me know, but there is no serial code. The only things inside the bag is the printed lining and the Fendi logo


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Can  you please tell me if this bag is authentic or if there are red flags?? Thanks!
> Item Name : FENDI
> Item No : 281140411258
> Seller ID : lady jasper
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/28114041125...:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_18867wt_1012



It's fake!!


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## PureSparkle

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Thank you for your quick response. 
Have a great day ahead


----------



## IvoryPassages

This bag was a hand me down and I would love to know if it is authentic.  I believe it is a pretty old bag, though it is in great condition.  It's a spy bag.


----------



## Manolos21

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you so much - purchased!!


----------



## beatrice11

Hi, please let me know if you need any extra info =)  TQ


----------



## Frenchkiss1201

Hi, I have a neighbor who is in need of money and she's trying to sell me her Fendi. I have never had a Fendi soo I don't know if its real.. Please help. Thanks


----------



## BagLover79

Hello. Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks
Item Number: 251309383971
seller: a4ordable closet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Brown-L...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8334e123


----------



## LeslieDK

Can some one authenticate this spy bag for me?  


http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FENDI-SPY-CLASSIC-SILVER-WITH-GOLD-PRICE-DROP-/50339591

Thanks.


----------



## LittleGinnie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you, it's on the way to me now, will take some pictures when i get it so you can have a closer look, just to make sure  x


----------



## LeslieDK

I am very, very new at this, so anyone's help is greatly appreciated it!

Seller: susie999 on Bonanza.com
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FENDI-SPY-CLASSIC-SILVER-WITH-GOLD-PRICE-DROP-/50339591

I tried to post some more pics, but I'm having issues.  The pics don't have a URL....can anyone help?  Thank you for your time!


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to comfirm...


Here are the close ups of the serial and hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Frenchkiss1201 said:


> Hi, I have a neighbor who is in need of money and she's trying to sell me her Fendi. I have never had a Fendi soo I don't know if its real.. Please help. Thanks
> View attachment 2268379
> View attachment 2268380
> View attachment 2268381
> View attachment 2268382
> View attachment 2268383
> View attachment 2268384



Oh wow....   It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Hello. Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks
> Item Number: 251309383971
> seller: a4ordable closet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Brown-L...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8334e123



  It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

LeslieDK said:


> Can some one authenticate this spy bag for me?
> 
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FENDI-SPY-CLASSIC-SILVER-WITH-GOLD-PRICE-DROP-/50339591
> 
> Thanks.



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

IvoryPassages said:


> This bag was a hand me down and I would love to know if it is authentic.  I believe it is a pretty old bag, though it is in great condition.  It's a spy bag.



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Here are the close ups of the serial and hologram



Sorry, which listing are these for???


----------



## accio sacculus

lanvin said:


> there's no code in the bag anywhere. I've checked the pocket, turned it inside out and turned the bag inside out, there is no serial code. I am worried as the seller is not responding about where they purchased it
> 
> tia



Without the serial number, it is very hard to authenticate...if it's authentic, and the serial number rubbed off, there may be traces of silver ink where the serial number would have been.  If there is no evidence at all, then I would say this bag is fake...looking at the lining and the texture of the material...I don't have a good feeling about it.  Sorry


----------



## Two.time.bags

Item Name:Fendi Spy
Item Number:171080027810
Seller ID:lina242000
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17108002...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_362wt_1399

I realise the pics aren't good but just wondering if it's worth pursuing more detailed pics from the seller or is it an obvious fake?  TIA


----------



## accio sacculus

Two.time.bags said:


> Item Name:Fendi Spy
> Item Number:171080027810
> Seller ID:lina242000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17108002...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_362wt_1399
> 
> I realise the pics aren't good but just wondering if it's worth pursuing more detailed pics from the seller or is it an obvious fake?  TIA




  It's fake!


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 
Thanks for confirming my suspicions.  Unfortunately I find it impossible to get ebay.com.au to remove reported fakes.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Item Name:Fendi Handbag
Item Number:171080839770
Seller id: molly1967
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17108083...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_83wt_1399


Is this worth pursuing, please?


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts please help me authenticate this Fendi purse!

Link to pictures: https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5904501301875076049

Your help would be much appreciated! xx


----------



## beatrice11

Hi, 

sorry, i didn't see any reply for my post. Can you help me authenticate this Fendi purse please?

Item Name: Fendi purse
Item Number: 83164720012

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d220b85f7aaa00255f.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d8abe75c33ad002453.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9de0942fb0f85002611.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51e4cdd6911d8705d7006742.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1430c3c9151b5b058a1f.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1437d919093628060eba.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee143fb532132078059ec1.jpg

[https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1447bb01a83813060db1.jpg

Thank you for your time and efforts


----------



## LoLaChoo

Hello authenticators! I have a few bags that I was hoping you could authenticate--here goes  TIA! Please let me know if you need more info

Item Name/Title of Auction: Authentic Vintage Fendi Tan Leather Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3383fa1167
Item Name/Title of Auction: Authentic Fendi Vintage Blue Diamond Design Clutch
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3383fb4a63


Item Name/Title of Auction: Vintage Fendi Signature Canvas Leather Striped Crossbody Bag
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FEN...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0efffbc4


----------



## LeslieDK

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


 
Thanks.  I'm working on getting more pics from the seller--including the hologram.  I tried to post some pics she had already sent me, but was having a very difficult time.  When I clicked to upload a pic, it wanted a url?  Anyway, hopefully, she'll send me more pics and I'll figure out how to post them here.  Thank you so much for your time!

Peace & Light, 
Leslie


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, which listing are these for???


Im sorry. For post   #*355* . Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

Two.time.bags said:


> Item Name:Fendi Handbag
> Item Number:171080839770
> Seller id: molly1967
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/17108083...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_83wt_1399
> 
> 
> Is this worth pursuing, please?



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts please help me authenticate this Fendi purse!
> 
> Link to pictures: https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5904501301875076049
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated! xx



The link is not working...


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Im sorry. For post   #*355* . Thanks!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

LoLaChoo said:


> Hello authenticators! I have a few bags that I was hoping you could authenticate--here goes  TIA! Please let me know if you need more info
> 
> Item Name/Title of Auction: Authentic Vintage Fendi Tan Leather Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-V...847?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3383fa1167
> Item Name/Title of Auction: Authentic Fendi Vintage Blue Diamond Design Clutch
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...971?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3383fb4a63
> 
> 
> Item Name/Title of Auction: Vintage Fendi Signature Canvas Leather Striped Crossbody Bag
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FEN...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d0efffbc4



#1 & #2 - need to see clear close ups of the serial numbers

#3 - looks good, IMO!!


----------



## LittleGinnie

accio sacculus said:


> The link is not working...



Try again

https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5904501301875076049

It should work now, Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

LittleGinnie said:


> Try again
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5904501301875076049
> 
> It should work now, Thank you so much in advance!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## LittleGinnie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you so much for your time  I'm happy!!


----------



## lanvin

accio sacculus said:


> Without the serial number, it is very hard to authenticate...if it's authentic, and the serial number rubbed off, there may be traces of silver ink where the serial number would have been.  If there is no evidence at all, then I would say this bag is fake...looking at the lining and the texture of the material...I don't have a good feeling about it.  Sorry



Thank you so much for your help, I checked really carefully as I know how small some codes can be, there is not a trace of anything though. Do you know of any Fendi authentication services like CarolDiva but for Fendi bags? Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

lanvin said:


> Thank you so much for your help, I checked really carefully as I know how small some codes can be, there is not a trace of anything though. Do you know of any Fendi authentication services like CarolDiva but for Fendi bags? Thanks



There are, but I am their authenticator, so you'd get the same answer lol!!


----------



## LoLaChoo

accio sacculus said:


> #1 & #2 - need to see clear close ups of the serial numbers
> 
> #3 - looks good, IMO!!



Thanks! I just received a reply from the seller and she stated that the bags are more than 30 years old and therefore has no serial number. Is that true?


----------



## vermilion99

Please authenticate for me. 

Item Name: Fendi Pebbled Leather Handbag Red
Item Number: 300938871685
Seller ID: kelseyseller2013
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300938871685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thanks!


----------



## lanvin

accio sacculus said:


> There are, but I am their authenticator, so you'd get the same answer lol!!



oh! I just wondered because its from ebay and I don't know how to go about dealing with it now? I know it didn't go for much but I still don't want a fake bag! I will message the seller and see what they say


----------



## LeslieDK

]





accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


 
Here are some pics.  I appreciate your help!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Surely this has to be fake at this starting price?

Item:Fendi Spy Bag
Item Number:251309917651
Seller ID:1zaak
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-SP..._s_Handbags&hash=item3a833d05d3#ht_926wt_1399


----------



## accio sacculus

beatrice11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry, i didn't see any reply for my post. Can you help me authenticate this Fendi purse please?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi purse
> Item Number: 83164720012
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d220b85f7aaa00255f.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9d8abe75c33ad002453.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51dbd9de0942fb0f85002611.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...b85f7aaa00255d/m_51e4cdd6911d8705d7006742.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1430c3c9151b5b058a1f.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1437d919093628060eba.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee143fb532132078059ec1.jpg
> 
> [https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...c9151b5b058a18/m_51ee1447bb01a83813060db1.jpg
> 
> Thank you for your time and efforts



Just checked with our vintage expert, baglady.1, who is on vacation at the moment and she says it looks ok :tup;


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 Thanks.  I have advised the seller and reported it to ebay.


----------



## LeslieDK

accio sacculus said:


> Just checked with our vintage expert, baglady.1, who is on vacation at the moment and she says it looks ok :tup;


Can you take a look at the pics I posted in #426? The seller is going on a vacay tomorrow, so I need to make up my mind soon. I really, really appreciate your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

LeslieDK said:


> ]
> 
> Here are some pics.  I appreciate your help!
> 
> View attachment 2270724
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270725
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270727
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270730
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270731
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270732
> 
> 
> View attachment 2270733


----------



## accio sacculus

Two.time.bags said:


> Surely this has to be fake at this starting price?
> 
> Item:Fendi Spy Bag
> Item Number:251309917651
> Seller ID:1zaak
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-SP..._s_Handbags&hash=item3a833d05d3#ht_926wt_1399



Yes, you're right, it's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

vermilion99 said:


> Please authenticate for me.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Pebbled Leather Handbag Red
> Item Number: 300938871685
> Seller ID: kelseyseller2013
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300938871685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial strip to confirm...


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. I just purchased this bag because the seller has a 14 days return policy. I've purchased from this seller before and her items have been authentic, but I just want to make sure. If you need additional pics, Ill send them when I get the bag but I just want to know if there are any red flags. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Fendi Spy
Item #: 221258501858
Seller: 123greatbags2009 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1175wt_1305


----------



## beatrice11

accio sacculus said:


> Just checked with our vintage expert, baglady.1, who is on vacation at the moment and she says it looks ok :tup;


Thank you so much accio sacculus and baglady.1!!!! 
i appreciate for your help! You guys are awesome! 

have a great day!!


----------



## LeslieDK

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you so much! I just ordered it. I can't wait to own my first Fendi!!! I really appreciate your time. Peace & Light, Leslie


----------



## Frenchkiss1201

Frenchkiss1201 said:


> Hi, I have a neighbor who is in need of money and she's trying to sell me her Fendi. I have never had a Fendi soo I don't know if its real.. Please help. Thanks
> View attachment 2268379
> View attachment 2268380
> View attachment 2268381
> View attachment 2268382
> View attachment 2268383
> View attachment 2268384



Hi please help! Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Frenchkiss1201 said:


> Hi please help! Thank you



Umm....   please see post #399

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...s-use-format-post-820058-27.html#post25045823


----------



## Frenchkiss1201

accio sacculus said:


> Umm....   please see post #399
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...s-use-format-post-820058-27.html#post25045823



Oops I apologize totally didn't see that. Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

BagLover79 said:


> Hi. I just purchased this bag because the seller has a 14 days return policy. I've purchased from this seller before and her items have been authentic, but I just want to make sure. If you need additional pics, Ill send them when I get the bag but I just want to know if there are any red flags. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item #: 221258501858
> Seller: 123greatbags2009
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_1175wt_1305


 Just need pick of underside of Fendi tag inside bag, that shows serial #....but lookin good so far.


----------



## Two.time.bags

accio sacculus said:


> Yes, you're right, it's fake!


 
Thanks.  I've let the seller know.


----------



## authprada

*Is this Fendi bag authentic? Thank you in advance 

Item Name:* 
*Fendi baguette bag with brown body and red strap*

*Item Number:*
 			261251121290


*
Seller ID:* traylev

*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-bague...DZUlMO4Qjrfu6HkR%2BJk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## authprada

Is this an authentic Fendi? thank you 


item name: fendi purse

eBay item number: 300937293426 

seller: jessica7575


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse...gaPnK42sAqfNnv2gTfBdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

authprada said:


> *Is this Fendi bag authentic? Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name:*
> *Fendi baguette bag with brown body and red strap*
> 
> *Item Number:*
> 261251121290
> 
> 
> *
> Seller ID:* traylev
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-bague...DZUlMO4Qjrfu6HkR%2BJk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

authprada said:


> Is this an authentic Fendi? thank you
> 
> 
> item name: fendi purse
> 
> eBay item number: 300937293426
> 
> seller: jessica7575
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse...gaPnK42sAqfNnv2gTfBdA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## authprada

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...



The seller said that there is no serial number, because the bag was made before 1994, but that it was purchased at a very high end consignment shop, but she no longer remembers the name of the shop as it was years ago. Is it safe to say it likely isn't an authentic Fendi? Thank you again


----------



## accio sacculus

authprada said:


> The seller said that there is no serial number, because the bag was made before 1994, but that it was purchased at a very high end consignment shop, but she no longer remembers the name of the shop as it was years ago. Is it safe to say it likely isn't an authentic Fendi? Thank you again



These have a serial number printed in silver or gold ink in the lining of the zippered pocket. If she is not looking for it, it won't be apparent. If she is uncooperative, I would just stay away


----------



## CraftingCouture

Hello!  Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I just received it from Overstock.com  and wanted to make sure that it is real.

Thanks in advance! 

Bag Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Seller: Overstock.com 
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Shopper-Bag/8121797/product.html?searchidx=0


----------



## baglady.1

authprada said:


> The seller said that there is no serial number, because the bag was made before 1994, but that it was purchased at a very high end consignment shop, but she no longer remembers the name of the shop as it was years ago. Is it safe to say it likely isn't an authentic Fendi? Thank you again


 Seller is wrong, this bag is 2003 or sooner season. Agree with Accio!


----------



## baglady.1

CraftingCouture said:


> Hello!  Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?  I just received it from Overstock.com  and wanted to make sure that it is real.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Bag Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Seller: Overstock.com
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Shopper-Bag/8121797/product.html?searchidx=0
> 
> View attachment 2276412
> View attachment 2276413
> View attachment 2276414
> View attachment 2276416
> View attachment 2276417
> View attachment 2276418
> View attachment 2276419
> View attachment 2276423


 looks good


----------



## CraftingCouture

baglady.1 said:


> looks good



Thank you very much!  Yay!


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Pouchette
Link (if available): Photos attached
Comments: A friend gave it to me. She lost the strap. I was hoping to use as a cosmetic purse if it's authentic


----------



## banbanshen

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Pouchette
> Link (if available): Photos attached
> Comments: A friend gave it to me. She lost the strap. I was hoping to use as a cosmetic purse if it's authentic


More photos...

http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4776_zpsdf86b599.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4777_zps6d7f9130.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4778_zps7b632525.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4779_zpscc46fe40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4780_zps7f616ab5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4782_zps871b5579.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## BagLover79

baglady.1 said:


> Just need pick of underside of Fendi tag inside bag, that shows serial #....but lookin good so far.


 
Hi. I got the bag and a pic of the underside of the tag. Can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks! The original post is #440


----------



## accio sacculus

banbanshen said:


> More photos...
> 
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4776_zpsdf86b599.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4777_zps6d7f9130.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4778_zps7b632525.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4779_zpscc46fe40.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4780_zps7f616ab5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_4782_zps871b5579.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Hi. I got the bag and a pic of the underside of the tag. Can you please tell me if it's authentic? Thanks! The original post is #440



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## opey

Hi please authenticate this belt(s) 

ill try and ask for more pictures, she said she received them as a gift on  her ebay auction, then when i messaged her privately said she worked for the store, i Googled her name and she is a model of some sort and moving to Australia and is selling as they are a waste there
i googled the belts and i see she has them listed on gumtree after ebay didnt work out 

i believe they are last years collection

potential steal for me, please help
thank you

One is tan one is ivory


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## shorner1

I have a vintage Fendi purchased in 1989.  It took it down from the closet this morning and the exterior seems to be disentegrating.  It is coated canvas.  Does anyone else have this issue? Any one know of anyone who can repair it?


----------



## jedewa

good morning, can you please tell me if this fendi bag is real?

name: fendi baguette bag
seller ID: oposekBIS
link: http://allegro.pl/fendi-baguette-zucca-100-oryginalna-oposek-i3429863780.html


----------



## BagLover79

Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? I've requested a photo of the hologram but wanted to check if there are any red flags. Thanks!

Seller: Chocolateberry
Item Number:  261257050677
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261257050677#ht_62wt_1012


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hi all
Can anyone tell me if Fendi ever prints/printed the serial # directly onto the fabric of the inside of the zip pocket.
I picked up a "Fendi" bag this weekend and it is a vinyl type material outside and has a fabric lining. outside & lining have a tiny fendi signature stacked in the stripe
there is a serial number in the pocket printed on in gold.262-2589-40-059
Thanks I will take some pics for additional  ID


----------



## accio sacculus

opey said:


> Hi please authenticate this belt(s)
> 
> ill try and ask for more pictures, she said she received them as a gift on  her ebay auction, then when i messaged her privately said she worked for the store, i Googled her name and she is a model of some sort and moving to Australia and is selling as they are a waste there
> i googled the belts and i see she has them listed on gumtree after ebay didnt work out
> 
> i believe they are last years collection
> 
> potential steal for me, please help
> thank you
> 
> One is tan one is ivory



These are really difficult to authenticate since they have no serial numbers or holograms, but I don't see any red flags....


----------



## accio sacculus

shorner1 said:


> I have a vintage Fendi purchased in 1989.  It took it down from the closet this morning and the exterior seems to be disentegrating.  It is coated canvas.  Does anyone else have this issue? Any one know of anyone who can repair it?



Sorry, I have no idea...


----------



## accio sacculus

jedewa said:


> good morning, can you please tell me if this fendi bag is real?
> 
> name: fendi baguette bag
> seller ID: oposekBIS
> link: http://allegro.pl/fendi-baguette-zucca-100-oryginalna-oposek-i3429863780.html



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Can you please tell me if this bag is authentic? I've requested a photo of the hologram but wanted to check if there are any red flags. Thanks!
> 
> Seller: Chocolateberry
> Item Number:  261257050677
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261257050677#ht_62wt_1012



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hi all
> Can anyone tell me if Fendi ever prints/printed the serial # directly onto the fabric of the inside of the zip pocket.
> I picked up a "Fendi" bag this weekend and it is a vinyl type material outside and has a fabric lining. outside & lining have a tiny fendi signature stacked in the stripe
> there is a serial number in the pocket printed on in gold.262-2589-40-059
> Thanks I will take some pics for additional  ID



The older versions did this...would need to see clear, close up pics of the bag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 
Ok. Thank you so much!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi! Can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!

Seller: KBPN
ID: 141025809202
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...H_Handbags&hash=item20d5cb1332#ht_9895wt_1196


----------



## alubina

Please authenticate this FENDI. 
Vintage FENDI medicine bag with strap
Seller: redrose (from Poshmark)
Link:  http://******/17nyxsE
Vintage Fendi medicine bag with strap 
View attachment 2279504

View attachment 2279506
View attachment 2279508
View attachment 2279510


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Hi! Can you tell me if this bag is authentic? Thanks!
> 
> Seller: KBPN
> ID: 141025809202
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...H_Handbags&hash=item20d5cb1332#ht_9895wt_1196



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

alubina said:


> Please authenticate this FENDI.
> Vintage FENDI medicine bag with strap
> Seller: redrose (from Poshmark)
> Link:  http://******/17nyxsE
> Vintage Fendi medicine bag with strap
> View attachment 2279504
> 
> View attachment 2279506
> View attachment 2279508
> View attachment 2279510



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Cosmetic Bag (I think)
Comments: Friend gave it to me
Attach photos


----------



## banbanshen

More photos

http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5160_zps83d4a48a.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5155_zps698088ec.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5159_zps09802d9b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5153_zps5e2fed28.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5150_zpsa6969128.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4


----------



## accio sacculus

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Cosmetic Bag (I think)
> Comments: Friend gave it to me
> Attach photos



Need clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## opey

accio sacculus said:


> These are really difficult to authenticate since they have no serial numbers or holograms, but I don't see any red flags....


thank you!


----------



## banbanshen

accio sacculus said:


> Need clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


More photos

http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5163_zpscba62a8d.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5160_zps83d4a48a.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5159_zps09802d9b.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5155_zps698088ec.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5153_zps5e2fed28.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5150_zpsa6969128.jpg.html
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5148_zps42207397.jpg.html


----------



## alubina

The seller said she couldn't find the serial number on the vintage bag. Here are more photos.


----------



## BagLover79

Hello again! Please let me know if this is authentic.  I just put an offer in for this bag, as the seller has a 14 day return policy. Thanks so much  

ID:271251462228
seller: omgjenny2
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27125146222...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_224wt_1156


----------



## accio sacculus

alubina said:


> The seller said she couldn't find the serial number on the vintage bag. Here are more photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280319
> View attachment 2280320
> View attachment 2280321
> View attachment 2280322
> View attachment 2280323
> View attachment 2280324



Need a clear close up of the Fendi metal plate on the zippered pocket and of the lining.  The serial number should be embossed in gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...and btw, this bag was NEVER $2000...


----------



## accio sacculus

BagLover79 said:


> Hello again! Please let me know if this is authentic.  I just put an offer in for this bag, as the seller has a 14 day return policy. Thanks so much
> 
> ID:271251462228
> seller: omgjenny2
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/27125146222...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_224wt_1156



Looks good, IMO!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## BagLover79

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO! Gorgeous bag!


 
Thank so much for you help. I'm starting to fall back in love with these bag.


----------



## Tarhls

Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item41756c373f
Item # 281142900543
Seller: laura220388

TIA x


----------



## baglady.1

banbanshen said:


> More photos
> 
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5163_zpscba62a8d.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5160_zps83d4a48a.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5159_zps09802d9b.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5155_zps698088ec.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5153_zps5e2fed28.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5150_zpsa6969128.jpg.html
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/banbanshen/media/FENDI/SAM_5148_zps42207397.jpg.html


 This is authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Tarhls said:


> Link http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/RARE-AUT...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item41756c373f
> Item # 281142900543
> Seller: laura220388
> 
> TIA x


 This beautiful bag is a Total Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

BagLover79 said:


> Thank so much for you help. I'm starting to fall back in love with these bag.


 I need to get mine out of the closet more often....they are too cool!!


----------



## gingerdip

pls help me authenticate this bag, there was no hologram in the bag.. i m getting worried, paid and received bag


*Attach photos* 

lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ToI0kZVEwnM/Uf0oZg5QobI/AAAAAAAABEc/PMmjSRMgmBw/w478-h640-no/image.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-A6Lo26pOMS4/Uf0oabYzSMI/AAAAAAAABEk/6xZ83HBfiAY/w478-h640-no/image_1.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-zhJ6MmYAPjg/Uf0oa1CZaZI/AAAAAAAABFE/4-g4jgdPBmY/w478-h640-no/image_2.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-RR2W1sjz2EA/Uf0ocOhZR2I/AAAAAAAABFU/ldq9yECbiGk/w640-h478-no/image_6.jpeg

hope its easier to view using this link
https://picasaweb.google.com/102214165167068350737/Fendi?authkey=Gv1sRgCKrDo-2y8NiFHA


----------



## accio sacculus

gingerdip said:


> pls help me authenticate this bag, there was no hologram in the bag.. i m getting worried, paid and received bag
> 
> 
> *Attach photos*
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ToI0kZVEwnM/Uf0oZg5QobI/AAAAAAAABEc/PMmjSRMgmBw/w478-h640-no/image.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-A6Lo26pOMS4/Uf0oabYzSMI/AAAAAAAABEk/6xZ83HBfiAY/w478-h640-no/image_1.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-zhJ6MmYAPjg/Uf0oa1CZaZI/AAAAAAAABFE/4-g4jgdPBmY/w478-h640-no/image_2.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-RR2W1sjz2EA/Uf0ocOhZR2I/AAAAAAAABFU/ldq9yECbiGk/w640-h478-no/image_6.jpeg
> 
> hope its easier to view using this link
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102214165167068350737/Fendi?authkey=Gv1sRgCKrDo-2y8NiFHA



Need to see the actual hologram on the other side of the black tag, but I'm not optimistic....


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies, is this a real Fendi?

Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI VINYL AND LEATHER &#8220;SELLERIA&#8221; BOSTON BAG ITALIAN MADE PREOWNED
Item number: 171087154427
Seller: etcandson

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d596ccfb

Thank you!


----------



## banbanshen

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic!


Thank you so much for your help. Would you happen to know how old this is? The style doesn't look that vintage but the inside certainly does....


----------



## Tarhls

baglady.1 said:


> This beautiful bag is a Total Fake!



Thanks so much  reported


----------



## baglady.1

gingerdip said:


> pls help me authenticate this bag, there was no hologram in the bag.. i m getting worried, paid and received bag
> 
> 
> *Attach photos*
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ToI0kZVEwnM/Uf0oZg5QobI/AAAAAAAABEc/PMmjSRMgmBw/w478-h640-no/image.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-A6Lo26pOMS4/Uf0oabYzSMI/AAAAAAAABEk/6xZ83HBfiAY/w478-h640-no/image_1.jpeglh6.googleusercontent.com/-zhJ6MmYAPjg/Uf0oa1CZaZI/AAAAAAAABFE/4-g4jgdPBmY/w478-h640-no/image_2.jpeglh5.googleusercontent.com/-RR2W1sjz2EA/Uf0ocOhZR2I/AAAAAAAABFU/ldq9yECbiGk/w640-h478-no/image_6.jpeg
> 
> hope its easier to view using this link
> https://picasaweb.google.com/102214165167068350737/Fendi?authkey=Gv1sRgCKrDo-2y8NiFHA


It's Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies, is this a real Fendi?
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI VINYL AND LEATHER SELLERIA BOSTON BAG ITALIAN MADE PREOWNED
> Item number: 171087154427
> Seller: etcandson
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...427?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d596ccfb
> 
> Thank you!


 aUTHENTIC!


----------



## baglady.1

banbanshen said:


> Thank you so much for your help. Would you happen to know how old this is? The style doesn't look that vintage but the inside certainly does....


 about 12-15 yrs old....


----------



## ginaki

baglady.1 said:


> aUTHENTIC!



Thank you baglady


----------



## redgreenblue

Could you help me with the following Fendi bag from the German ebay site?

Item Name: Fendi Bag 100% Original
Item Number: 321177194125
Seller ID: thienly 2009
Link:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Dament...uPOm4ftyf5woFNabqbqQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Thank you so much!


----------



## baglady.1

redgreenblue said:


> Could you help me with the following Fendi bag from the German ebay site?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Bag 100% Original
> Item Number: 321177194125
> Seller ID: thienly 2009
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Dament...uPOm4ftyf5woFNabqbqQ0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!


Fake!


----------



## redgreenblue

At this price, it would have been too good to be true, I guess. 

Nevertheless, thank you!!


----------



## Jada02

Hi Ladies!
I have some doubts about this bag... If it is authentic, I guess it must be from the first year of Spy Bags, since the format of the Hologram looks like it (A on first row, following with numbers).
Here are some pictures, black Spy Bag. Thank you so much for helping!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jada02 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I have some doubts about this bag... If it is authentic, I guess it must be from the first year of Spy Bags, since the format of the Hologram looks like it (A on first row, following with numbers).
> Here are some pictures, black Spy Bag. Thank you so much for helping!!



It's fake!


----------



## Manolos21

I ended up purchased this bag from a dept store and just wanted to authenticate to be safe. I've heard some horror stories about authentic bags getting swapped at the returns process for a fake!

It's a Fendi Chameleon.  
	

		
			
		

		
	










Thanks in advance!


----------



## Manolos21

Forgot the full body shot! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Thanks again.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag, thank you in advance 

*Item Name :*NEW FENDI HANDBAG - 2JOURS STYLE - Burgundy 
*Link :*http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rose-...ndy/1024456613


----------



## JJS256

Hi new to purse forum. Could any of you please help to authenticate this pair of Fendi sunglasses purchased from ebay a while back. Please note that one of the Fendi logos is missing in on one of the arms im not sure if this is usual or not and the front f logos appear to have the tortoise shell colour rubbed off. Despite these thing it feels of pretty good quality. If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks.
Item no. FS5040M 215 130






View attachment 22850

	

		
			
		

		
	
23[/ATTACH]


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

accio sacculus said:


> The older versions did this...would need to see clear, close up pics of the bag and serial number to confirm...


OK here are some pics
I would welcome anyone to add info on the authentication of this bag
It is about 10" wide X 6" high X 2.5" deep
serial # 262-2589-10-059
Thanks


----------



## Jada02

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




Thank you thank you thank you!! Time to contact PayPal. Accio, you do provide official authentications as well, right?


----------



## xenoina

Could you help me with the following Fendi bag from eBay?

 Item Name: Authentic Fendi Handbag
 Item Number: 111135323316
 Seller ID: mgkaruzis
 Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111135323316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I have no Fendi bags.  I really appreciate your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> Forgot the full body shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2284834
> View attachment 2284835
> 
> 
> Thanks again.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bellaNlawrence said:


> please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag, thank you in advance
> 
> *Item Name :*NEW FENDI HANDBAG - 2JOURS STYLE - Burgundy
> *Link :*http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/rose-...ndy/1024456613



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

JJS256 said:


> Hi new to purse forum. Could any of you please help to authenticate this pair of Fendi sunglasses purchased from ebay a while back. Please note that one of the Fendi logos is missing in on one of the arms im not sure if this is usual or not and the front f logos appear to have the tortoise shell colour rubbed off. Despite these thing it feels of pretty good quality. If anyone could help that would be great. Thanks.
> Item no. FS5040M 215 130
> View attachment 2285016
> View attachment 2285017
> View attachment 2285018
> View attachment 2285019
> View attachment 2285020
> 
> View attachment 22850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23[/ATTACH]



I think it looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> OK here are some pics
> I would welcome anyone to add info on the authentication of this bag
> It is about 10" wide X 6" high X 2.5" deep
> serial # 262-2589-10-059
> Thanks



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

xenoina said:


> Could you help me with the following Fendi bag from eBay?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Handbag
> Item Number: 111135323316
> Seller ID: mgkaruzis
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111135323316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I have no Fendi bags.  I really appreciate your help!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm..the one provided is too small and blurry....


----------



## Manolos21

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



You rock! Thanks!


----------



## xenoina

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm..the one provided is too small and blurry....


 
I asked for one from the seller.  Thanks!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

accio sacculus said:


> looks good, imo!


thanks:d


----------



## Jada02

Hey Ladies,
not sure if this is the right place for this question, but it might help some other people as well on here, that happened to get a counterfeit through eBay or Paypal!

PayPal is requesting me to send back the fake bag to the seller for a refund! What would you suggest doing in that case? It kind of rubs me the wrong way, since I specifically stated before the shipping that I do authenticate all my items, and was assured it's authentic. Now I have to go out of my way to go to the post office, pay for shipping and send a counterfeit item back, when in fact it is illegal to ship fake items. What would you suggest doing?
PayPals policy by the way says that items proven to be fake will be refunded and have to be destroyed by the buyer.

THOUSAND THANKS to you and this page! Amazing help that I will definitely apply BEFORE getting the items now


----------



## baglady.1

Jada02 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> not sure if this is the right place for this question, but it might help some other people as well on here, that happened to get a counterfeit through eBay or Paypal!
> 
> PayPal is requesting me to send back the fake bag to the seller for a refund! What would you suggest doing in that case? It kind of rubs me the wrong way, since I specifically stated before the shipping that I do authenticate all my items, and was assured it's authentic. Now I have to go out of my way to go to the post office, pay for shipping and send a counterfeit item back, when in fact it is illegal to ship fake items. What would you suggest doing?
> PayPals policy by the way says that items proven to be fake will be refunded and have to be destroyed by the buyer.
> 
> THOUSAND THANKS to you and this page! Amazing help that I will definitely apply BEFORE getting the items now


 Unless you have the actual manufacturers/designers statement that a bag is "fake" or unauthorized which U have given to Paypal, I would recommend you always follow paypal instructions. Send it back....the cost of shipping is unfair, but it is a lesson of sorts too....life isn't fair & some peeps tell lies on Ebay  (oooh boy, do they)......two things you can rely on.....


----------



## MBrad2Ls

Am trying to authenticate this Fendi spy bag; seller is a relatively new online consignment retailer.  Any help would be appreciated.  

Here's the link to the bag/photos:

http://www.flipurcloset.com/collections/fendi/products/fendi-classic-cognac-nappa-leather-spy-bag


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi,

Would like to see if this is an authentic Spy bag - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fendi-Spy-Honey-Bag/79457387.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

MBrad2Ls said:


> Am trying to authenticate this Fendi spy bag; seller is a relatively new online consignment retailer.  Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Here's the link to the bag/photos:
> 
> http://www.flipurcloset.com/collections/fendi/products/fendi-classic-cognac-nappa-leather-spy-bag


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would like to see if this is an authentic Spy bag - http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Fendi-Spy-Honey-Bag/79457387.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


  Authentic


----------



## Purse Freak 323

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## MBrad2Ls

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


 

Thanks so much -- you guys on this site are a godsend!


----------



## mfuerte01

I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this fendi spy bag

 Authentic Fendi Spy Bag. Thought http://******/1ez0GRw



















Thanks in advance


----------



## baglady.1

mfuerte01 said:


> I would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this fendi spy bag
> 
> Authentic Fendi Spy Bag. Thought http://******/1ez0GRw
> 
> View attachment 2289586
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289588
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289589
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289591
> 
> 
> View attachment 2289592
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


 authentic!


----------



## mfuerte01

Thank you soo much, I am going to purchase it! 
Just wanted to be sure it was authentic before i purchased it


----------



## bussbuss

Could you help me with the following Fendi belt from eBay?

 Item Name: Mens fendi blue/black college belt  Item Number: 111135323316
 Seller ID:  lonexwolfx16
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-fendi-...95003?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item3cd48f3dbb

thank you


----------



## baglady.1

bussbuss said:


> Could you help me with the following Fendi belt from eBay?
> 
> Item Name: Mens fendi blue/black college belt  Item Number: 111135323316
> Seller ID:  lonexwolfx16
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-fendi-...95003?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item3cd48f3dbb
> 
> thank you


 Although we usually don't authenticate these types of accessories (due to lack of expertise), I am fairly certain that this is authentic  FENDI - no red flags


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name: Fendi "B" Bag
Item Number: 161081649231
Seller ID: shu341
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-B...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258136e84f


----------



## baglady.1

banbanshen said:


> Item Name: Fendi "B" Bag
> Item Number: 161081649231
> Seller ID: shu341
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-B...231?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258136e84f


 Fake!


----------



## banbanshen

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


Thank you. I feel bad for the person the person that placed their bid.


----------



## Two.time.bags

Item Name: Vintage Fendi

Listing number:321182992836

Seller ID: heather_55

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32118299...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1841wt_1399

Comments: Your views on the authenticity of this bag woudl be appreciated.


----------



## baglady.1

Two.time.bags said:


> Item Name: Vintage Fendi
> 
> Listing number:321182992836
> 
> Seller ID: heather_55
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/32118299...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_1841wt_1399
> 
> Comments: Your views on the authenticity of this bag woudl be appreciated.


 Need more pics - serial # imprinted inside on lining/pocket/tag/etc plus more interior & any hardware pics. Don't have a good feeling about it tho.....


----------



## SummerL

Please authenticate this bag
Item Name: FENDI Camel TWINS Calf Leather Shopping Bag
Item Number: 390643692432
Seller ID: 949valorie
Link


----------



## Two.time.bags

baglady.1 said:


> Need more pics - serial # imprinted inside on lining/pocket/tag/etc plus more interior & any hardware pics. Don't have a good feeling about it tho.....


 
Thanks very much for your time.  I did ask the seller for more pics but she didn't get back until after it ended.  I didn't risk bidding as she also had a vintage Prada that I'd posted on the other thread that also got a question mark.  Someone else bought them both though...


----------



## micoy

Can somebody please authenticate the ff:


eBay name: FENDI BAG<>PEQUIN JACQUARD HOBO<>BRAND NEW<>100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
eBay item number:  111142663239
seller ID: boat999dariusz
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-P...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e09e7447

thank you!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Please authenticate this bag
> Item Name: FENDI Camel TWINS Calf Leather Shopping Bag
> Item Number: 390643692432
> Seller ID: 949valorie
> Link



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

micoy said:


> Can somebody please authenticate the ff:
> 
> 
> eBay name: FENDI BAG<>PEQUIN JACQUARD HOBO<>BRAND NEW<>100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
> eBay item number:  111142663239
> seller ID: boat999dariusz
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-P...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e09e7447
> 
> thank you!!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:NWT - FENDI '2JOURS' Black LARGE SHOPPER Tote BAG - 8BH251
Listing Number:370878367983
Seller:thedesignerrack
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/370878367983?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dear experts,
Would you please take a look at the above item? Is it authentic? Many thanks!


----------



## Molly0

Name: unknown
Link: n/a
Photos:  I'm so sorry, but I can only post 1 photo at a time.  Otherwise I get a message about security tokens.  Please bear with my photos.  

Thank you so much


----------



## Molly0

Another pic:


----------



## Molly0

Another pic


----------



## Molly0

One more:


----------



## Molly0

Yet another:


----------



## Molly0

Serial no.


----------



## Molly0

Thank you for your patience with all my 1 photo posts!  Please let me know if other photos are needed.  I can not find a hologram sticker.  If it is authentic, please let me know the year/name/ or any other relevant info.  Thanks!!


----------



## accio sacculus

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name:NWT - FENDI '2JOURS' Black LARGE SHOPPER Tote BAG - 8BH251
> Listing Number:370878367983
> Seller:thedesignerrack
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/370878367983?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Dear experts,
> Would you please take a look at the above item? Is it authentic? Many thanks!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly0 said:


> Thank you for your patience with all my 1 photo posts!  Please let me know if other photos are needed.  I can not find a hologram sticker.  If it is authentic, please let me know the year/name/ or any other relevant info.  Thanks!!



Need to see a clear close up of the hologram, it should be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## brownian2000ms

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Molly0

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear close up of the hologram, it should be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket



I've looked and looked and cannot see a hologram.  Does that mean that it is not authentic?


----------



## micoy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


thank you for the response!
could you check it out again, the seller posted a pic of the hologram.



eBay name: FENDI BAG<>PEQUIN JACQUARD HOBO<>BRAND NEW<>100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
eBay item number: 111142663239
seller ID: boat999dariusz
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-P...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e09e7447


----------



## accio sacculus

micoy said:


> thank you for the response!
> could you check it out again, the seller posted a pic of the hologram.
> 
> 
> 
> eBay name: FENDI BAG<>PEQUIN JACQUARD HOBO<>BRAND NEW<>100% AUTHENTIC!!!!
> eBay item number: 111142663239
> seller ID: boat999dariusz
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-P...239?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19e09e7447



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly0 said:


> I've looked and looked and cannot see a hologram.  Does that mean that it is not authentic?



According to the serial number this bag would have been produced in 2008, so there would most certainly be a hologram.  It is normally sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket.  Have you tried turning that pocket inside out?  Even if the seller/owner cut off the hologram tag, there would still be remnants of it...  Also try turning the lining of the bag itself inside out to see if there is remnants of the black fabric tag that the hologram would be on...


----------



## Molly0

accio sacculus said:


> According to the serial number this bag would have been produced in 2008, so there would most certainly be a hologram.  It is normally sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket.  Have you tried turning that pocket inside out?  Even if the seller/owner cut off the hologram tag, there would still be remnants of it...  Also try turning the lining of the bag itself inside out to see if there is remnants of the black fabric tag that the hologram would be on...



I've looked & looked again and again.  Cannot see any hologram or remnants.  That is so weird because the leather/finishing/stitching/etc on this bag does not say fake. It is all so exquisite, and the leather is totally amazing!


----------



## Molly0

Pic of inside pocket. Serial no: 2415-8BR254-038


----------



## lulugirl896

Can I please get this item authenticated? 

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:Auth Fendi Handbag Zucca Jacquard/LeatherBrown (BF049216)
Item Number:321170790666
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac745590a


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:FENDI-2Jours-Vitello-Elite-Medium-Tote-Bag-Dove
Listing Number:151101417015
Seller:10joyce
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232e58a637
Dear fendi gurus,
Would you please help me with this bag? thanks a lot!


----------



## mmb

My sweet Husband purchased this Fendi Spy Bag for my birthday. I would appreciate it if you could please authenticate it even though I think I already know the answer  .

Item - Fendi Spy Bag
Item# - 261261062926
Seller - kathysclosetmn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-Bag-/261261062926?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sadis%3D200%26_ipg%3D50%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sacat%3D0%26_samihi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_fpos%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_udhi%3D%26_oexkw%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_ftrv%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_sabdlo%3D%26_adv%3D1%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_okw%3D%26_fsct%3D%26_nkw%3D261261062926%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=qRyNfX%252F6dyz8uvk%252BKORo8ANTf5M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## accio sacculus

lulugirl896 said:


> Can I please get this item authenticated?
> 
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:Auth Fendi Handbag Zucca Jacquard/LeatherBrown (BF049216)
> Item Number:321170790666
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...666?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ac745590a



Looks good so far, would need to see clear, close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name:FENDI-2Jours-Vitello-Elite-Medium-Tote-Bag-Dove
> Listing Number:151101417015
> Seller:10joyce
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...015?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232e58a637
> Dear fendi gurus,
> Would you please help me with this bag? thanks a lot!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

mmb said:


> My sweet Husband purchased this Fendi Spy Bag for my birthday. I would appreciate it if you could please authenticate it even though I think I already know the answer  .
> 
> Item - Fendi Spy Bag
> Item# - 261261062926
> Seller - kathysclosetmn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-Bag-/261261062926?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sadis%3D200%26_ipg%3D50%26LH_SALE_CURRENCY%3D0%26_sacat%3D0%26_samihi%3D%26_samilow%3D%26_fpos%3D%26_ftrt%3D901%26_udhi%3D%26_oexkw%3D%26_sabdhi%3D%26_ftrv%3D1%26_udlo%3D%26_sabdlo%3D%26_adv%3D1%26_sop%3D12%26_dmd%3D1%26_okw%3D%26_fsct%3D%26_nkw%3D261261062926%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=qRyNfX%252F6dyz8uvk%252BKORo8ANTf5M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



I'm so sorry, but it's fake!


----------



## mmb

accio sacculus said:


> I'm so sorry, but it's fake!


 
Thank you so much for the quick reply!


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly0 said:


> Pic of inside pocket. Serial no: 2415-8BR254-038



Oh, sorry, I thought the last three #'s were "088".  If it's "038" then there might not be a holo.  It looks fine


----------



## Molly0

accio sacculus said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought the last three #'s were "088".  If it's "038" then there might not be a holo.  It looks fine


Phew!   Thanks!   Love this little bag!


----------



## mmb

Since I just confirmed that my birthday present Spy Bag is not authentic , my Husband wants to purchase me another one. But, not without authenticating first!

Could you please authenticate the following:

Gorgeous Cognac Fendi Spy Bag
321183146935
nina5158
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-COGNAC-FENDI-SPY-BAG/321183146935?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D641653900741765542%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D261230070150%26

Thank you!


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



Hi,
Thanks for your reply. The seller included this information. I'll ask for additional pics.

Hologram and Serial Number Leather Tag Located in Interior Pocket

Serial Number - 2288-8BN203-ZM1-098

Hologram - AY37657


----------



## brownian2000ms

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



thank you very much!


----------



## accio sacculus

mmb said:


> Since I just confirmed that my birthday present Spy Bag is not authentic , my Husband wants to purchase me another one. But, not without authenticating first!
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following:
> 
> Gorgeous Cognac Fendi Spy Bag
> 321183146935
> nina5158
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GORGEOUS-COGNAC-FENDI-SPY-BAG/321183146935?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D641653900741765542%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D5%26sd%3D261230070150%26
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your reply. The seller included this information. I'll ask for additional pics.
> 
> Hologram and Serial Number Leather Tag Located in Interior Pocket
> 
> Serial Number - 2288-8BN203-ZM1-098
> 
> Hologram - AY37657



We'll need to see pics of these to confirm...


----------



## bickyi

Hello ADDY!  I didn't know you were a Fendi expert too! 

Item Name: Authentic Fendi POCHETTE Accessories Pouch Made in Italy Whites Fabric 39099
Item Number: 171096257397
Seller ID: brand-japan
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
I'm new to Fendi, so please let me know if there are any red flags. I requested additional pics from the seller, but please let me know if there are still required pics missing. Thank you!


----------



## mmb

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


 
Thank you!


----------



## brownian2000ms

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



thanks a lot!!


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Hello ADDY!  I didn't know you were a Fendi expert too!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi POCHETTE Accessories Pouch Made in Italy Whites Fabric 39099
> Item Number: 171096257397
> Seller ID: brand-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I'm new to Fendi, so please let me know if there are any red flags. I requested additional pics from the seller, but please let me know if there are still required pics missing. Thank you!


 THis is authentic!


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> We'll need to see pics of these to confirm...












The seller sent them in an eBay message so I attached the JPEGs. I hope this helps because I've been stalking this bag!!

Thank you


----------



## vondakay

Hi, I have a fendi clutch and matching coin purse I would like to get authenticated. It looks to be quite old.  It does not have any holograms or tags.
It is not in an auction it is mine personally. 
Any information you can give me would be much appreciated.


Name: unknown
Link: none
pics are attached


----------



## Slsgarza

Good afternoon ladies, 

I bought this Vintage Fendi crossbody recently and I want to verify its authenticity.  It measures 9.5"L x 6"H x 2.25"D

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name:Fendi 2Jours Medium Neoprene Satchel NWT Handbag
Listing Number:151089606651
Seller:10joyce
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151089606651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Dear Fendi gurus,
Is this bag authentic? thanks a lot!


----------



## baglady.1

SummerL said:


> View attachment 2299780
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299781
> 
> 
> View attachment 2299782
> 
> 
> The seller sent them in an eBay message so I attached the JPEGs. I hope this helps because I've been stalking this bag!!
> 
> Thank you


 This Twin bag is authentic FENDI...not sure about the dust bag tho....looked a little off


----------



## baglady.1

Slsgarza said:


> Good afternoon ladies,
> 
> I bought this Vintage Fendi crossbody recently and I want to verify its authenticity.  It measures 9.5"L x 6"H x 2.25"D
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help.


 It is Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name:Fendi 2Jours Medium Neoprene Satchel NWT Handbag
> Listing Number:151089606651
> Seller:10joyce
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151089606651?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Dear Fendi gurus,
> Is this bag authentic? thanks a lot!


Looks authentic 2 me


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Item Name: Fendi Clutch
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: tnploves
Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/14125-tnploves-fendi-clutch

The seller tells me that the bag has no serial number because it's pre-1980.  I'm a little skeptical about that because it looks to be in too good condition to be pre-1980.

(sorry if that's the incorrect format for shop-hers...I'm not sure what the format is for that website).


----------



## brownian2000ms

baglady.1 said:


> Looks authentic 2 me



thank you !


----------



## jpooor

Hi.  Can someone help me authentiate this Fendi denim bag.  The bag is already in my possession by the way.  I bought it from a friend.

Item Name: Fendi denim shoulder bag
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a

Here are the photos.


----------



## jpooor

Here are some more photos of the denim bag


----------



## jpooor

Hi. Can someone help me authentiate this Fendi bag. The bag is also already in my possession and I bought it from the same friend.

Item Name: Fendi bag
Seller: n/a
Link: n/a

Here are the photos.


----------



## Slsgarza

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Vintage Fendi


Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Hello ADDY!  I didn't know you were a Fendi expert too!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi POCHETTE Accessories Pouch Made in Italy Whites Fabric 39099
> Item Number: 171096257397
> Seller ID: brand-japan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> I'm new to Fendi, so please let me know if there are any red flags. I requested additional pics from the seller, but please let me know if there are still required pics missing. Thank you!





baglady.1 said:


> THis is authentic!



Thank you so much! I just found the same bag, but in a different color on Yoogi's closet and it looks a little different than the one in the listing. The FF logo doesn't have the triangles in the corner. Is that normal?

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-black-white-zucchino-print-canvas-mini-mamma-bag.html

Also, the one in the yoogi's listing has a gold plate inside, but this one only has a leather serial tag, which has 2 rows of numbers instead of one...

I requested and attached additional pics of the interior from the seller.

Sorry, maybe I'm being paranoid since this is my first Fendi purchase (I'm an LV gal!), but can I please get a second opinion on this bag? Much appreciated!


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> Thank you so much! I just found the same bag, but in a different color on Yoogi's closet and it looks a little different than the one in the listing. The FF logo doesn't have the triangles in the corner. Is that normal?
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-black-white-zucchino-print-canvas-mini-mamma-bag.html
> 
> Also, the one in the yoogi's listing has a gold plate inside, but this one only has a leather serial tag, which has 2 rows of numbers instead of one...
> 
> I requested and attached additional pics of the interior from the seller.
> 
> Sorry, maybe I'm being paranoid since this is my first Fendi purchase (I'm an LV gal!), but can I please get a second opinion on this bag? Much appreciated!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Clutch
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: tnploves
> Link: http://shop-hers.com/products/14125-tnploves-fendi-clutch
> 
> The seller tells me that the bag has no serial number because it's pre-1980.  I'm a little skeptical about that because it looks to be in too good condition to be pre-1980.
> 
> (sorry if that's the incorrect format for shop-hers...I'm not sure what the format is for that website).



There should be a serial number printed in ink in the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

jpooor said:


> Hi.  Can someone help me authentiate this Fendi denim bag.  The bag is already in my possession by the way.  I bought it from a friend.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi denim shoulder bag
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Here are the photos.



Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

jpooor said:


> Hi. Can someone help me authentiate this Fendi bag. The bag is also already in my possession and I bought it from the same friend.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi bag
> Seller: n/a
> Link: n/a
> 
> Here are the photos.



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much for the prompt reply! What would I do without TPF?!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello everybody 
Anybody here can you help me to authenticate this please 

Name : fendi handbag black silver nylon 
Seller : brand_jfa 
Link : 
http://******/1ajrRlO

Thank you for your time 
Regards


----------



## jpooor

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm



Where can i find the serial number? I asked my friend and she said that it got erased when she had the bag dry cleaned. Is that possible?


----------



## jpooor

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm



Hello. The serial and hologram of the denim bag is in one of the photos i attached earlier.


----------



## SummerL

baglady.1 said:


> This Twin bag is authentic FENDI...not sure about the dust bag tho....looked a little off


 
Thank you! I'll bid now. I'm not too fussed about the dust bag since I have a couple already. Thanks again!


----------



## NJGucciLover

hello. Could you please take a look? The link has the required pics. Thank you!

Item: fendi baguette
Seller: tfed78
item #: 251322332151
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25132233215...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_555wt_1171


----------



## baglady.1

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello everybody
> Anybody here can you help me to authenticate this please
> 
> Name : fendi handbag black silver nylon
> Seller : brand_jfa
> Link :
> http://******/1ajrRlO
> 
> Thank you for your time
> Regards


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

NJGucciLover said:


> hello. Could you please take a look? The link has the required pics. Thank you!
> 
> Item: fendi baguette
> Seller: tfed78
> item #: 251322332151
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/25132233215...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_555wt_1171


Wow! New Old Stock! Authentic


----------



## ayutilovesGST

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Thank you!


----------



## NJGucciLover

baglady.1 said:


> Wow! New Old Stock! Authentic



Thank you so much. I had a feeling i had something special but wanted to be sure. I bought it! Thank you again. XOXO


----------



## SVix

Hi,
I was wondering if you could please help me to authenticate this handbag.

Item Name: AUTHENTIC Rare Fendi Spy Bag Hobo Top Handle Bag Signature Monogram Italy
Item Number: 321186033434
Seller ID:  rising8
Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321186033434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## micoy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks so much!


----------



## baglady.1

SVix said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could please help me to authenticate this handbag.
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC Rare Fendi Spy Bag Hobo Top Handle Bag Signature Monogram Italy
> Item Number: 321186033434
> Seller ID:  rising8
> Link:  http://www.ebay.ca/itm/321186033434?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much for the help. Much appreciated.


 Need pic of hologram tag - seller only shows back side of it, need side with hologram & code. Also, this bag is in poor condition & missing the leather zipper pull piece as well as (shown) missing snap....


----------



## vondakay

vondakay said:


> Hi, I have a fendi clutch and matching coin purse I would like to get authenticated. It looks to be quite old.  It does not have any holograms or tags.
> It is not in an auction it is mine personally.
> Any information you can give me would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Name: unknown
> Link: none
> pics are attached



If you need any more pictures or anything else that would help identify this clutch please let me know. 
Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

vondakay said:


> Hi, I have a fendi clutch and matching coin purse I would like to get authenticated. It looks to be quite old.  It does not have any holograms or tags.
> It is not in an auction it is mine personally.
> Any information you can give me would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Name: unknown
> Link: none
> pics are attached


 This is a very old piece & we do not have the expertise to give opinion on it unless it has a serial # you can show us. Sorry!


----------



## serenityneow

Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this Fendi Forever Zucchino Canvas Crossbody. I purchased it from Rue La La before seeing that they apparently sold some fakes (years ago?). Hopefully that's all in the past and they've fixed whatever problems they had. I just purchased this bag last week.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## serenityneow

More pictures -


----------



## serenityneow

Sorry - last post!


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this Fendi Forever Zucchino Canvas Crossbody. I purchased it from Rue La La before seeing that they apparently sold some fakes (years ago?). Hopefully that's all in the past and they've fixed whatever problems they had. I just purchased this bag last week.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2302933
> View attachment 2302934
> View attachment 2302935
> View attachment 2302936
> View attachment 2302937
> View attachment 2302939



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello again 
Hi everybody 
Anyone here can you help me to authenticate this please 

Name : 100% authentic  beautiful fendi suede borsa mama baguette bag 
Seller : hitomil
Link : 
http://******/1d4n5ts
Once again 
Thank you for your time 
Regards


----------



## serenityneow

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you!  And I hate to trouble you again, but I just noticed that the buckle on the crossbody strap is on the inside of the strap (so that it is against my body), which seems odd and potentially uncomfortable.  Do you know if that is normal?  I'll ask in a separate post to see if others have the bag, but thought you might know.


----------



## vermilion99

Please can you authenticate for me:

Item Name: Fendi sheared lamb shoulder bag

Item Number: 151101962530

Seller ID: yzzhang99

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...g-/151101962530?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160

Thanks


----------



## vondakay

baglady.1 said:


> This is a very old piece & we do not have the expertise to give opinion on it unless it has a serial # you can show us. Sorry!


Thanks anyway baglady.1  I appreciate your time. 
Do you know anyone or anyplace else I could go for such an old piece?
Thanks again


----------



## ayutilovesGST

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hello again
> Hi everybody
> Anyone here can you help me to authenticate this please
> 
> Name : 100% authentic  beautiful fendi suede borsa mama baguette bag
> Seller : hitomil
> Link :
> http://******/1d4n5ts
> Once again
> Thank you for your time
> Regards



Anybody  can help me please?? 
But I do think its look ok 
And yeah it's best to get second opinion here


----------



## accio sacculus

ayutilovesGST said:


> Anybody  can help me please??
> But I do think its look ok
> And yeah it's best to get second opinion here



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks for your time!


----------



## accio sacculus

vermilion99 said:


> Please can you authenticate for me:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi sheared lamb shoulder bag
> 
> Item Number: 151101962530
> 
> Seller ID: yzzhang99
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...g-/151101962530?ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:3160
> 
> Thanks



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jpooor

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm



Hello. The serial number is in one of the photos earlier posted. I hope you can help me out. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jpooor

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm



Hello again. Whete can i find the serial number? Iasked my friend from whom i bought the bag and she said that it got erased when she had the bag dry cleaned.  is that possible? Please help so i xan return the bag to her if ever. Thanks a lot.


----------



## accio sacculus

jpooor said:


> Hello. The serial number is in one of the photos earlier posted. I hope you can help me out. Thanks a lot.



That is not the serial number, it is the hologram.  The serial number is on a leather strip that is about 2.5" long...


----------



## accio sacculus

jpooor said:


> Hello again. Whete can i find the serial number? Iasked my friend from whom i bought the bag and she said that it got erased when she had the bag dry cleaned.  is that possible? Please help so i xan return the bag to her if ever. Thanks a lot.



The serial number should be stamped in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket....


----------



## IvoryPassages

Please help.  I was given this bag for a fundraiser by a friend.  It is an older bag, and I understand that older bags didn't have serial numbers?  Either way, can you tell me if it is authentic?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Hi 

Is this Spy bag- http://www.ebay.com/itm/271253130015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 authentic? Thx in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

IvoryPassages said:


> Please help.  I was given this bag for a fundraiser by a friend.  It is an older bag, and I understand that older bags didn't have serial numbers?  Either way, can you tell me if it is authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Purse Freak 323 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this Spy bag- http://www.ebay.com/itm/271253130015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649 authentic? Thx in advance!




  It's fake!


----------



## bickyi

Hello Ladies...can you please take a look at this for me? I've always wanted a spy bag, so hopefully this one is the real deal. Please let me know if any additional pics are needed. Thank you!

Item Name: FAB Fendi Spy Bag in Chocolate Brown LeatherTOP MINT
Item Number: 190885217981
Seller ID: yalolv
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-Fendi-S...K286mZZ1HkKUSg%2Fx3M0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here are additional pics that I requested from the seller. 10 pics here, and 1 in the next post.


----------



## bickyi

one last pic. Thank you so much!! 

P.S. I'm new to Fendi....Does the leather look kind of dry to you? ..and does the gold hardware on Fendi tarnish the way LV hardware does?


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> one last pic. Thank you so much!!
> 
> P.S. I'm new to Fendi....Does the leather look kind of dry to you? ..and does the gold hardware on Fendi tarnish the way LV hardware does?



Looks good, IMO!!  The leather is nappa, which is the softest sheepskin.  Sometimes it's not dry, but the dye from the leather being rubbed off, so you might want to have a feel first.  The hardware shouldn't tarnish, but a polishing cloth should get any dirt off, if there is any


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!  The leather is nappa, which is the softest sheepskin.  Sometimes it's not dry, but the dye from the leather being rubbed off, so you might want to have a feel first.  The hardware shouldn't tarnish, but a polishing cloth should get any dirt off, if there is any


Yay! Thank you! 

Dye from the leather being rubbed off?  That sounds worse than dry leather! ...at least dry leather can be conditioned....Does that mean the bag will become discolored over time? 

EDIT: I just took another look at the bag I won....Can you tell if that bag is discolored? I noticed that some spots are darker (almost blackish on the left) than others...but I just thought that's the lighting and what it's supposed to look like since the seller said it's in mint condition...now I'm wondering if I bid too much for a defective bag. yikes!

Sorry for the newbie questions!

EDIT #2: I just did more research and found out that in 2007 Fendi started putting a new coating on the spy that helps with the fading issue. That being said...can you tell me where and what year this bag was made by looking at the serial? I'm wondering if this spy bag has the special protective coating.


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Yay! Thank you!
> 
> Dye from the leather being rubbed off?  That sounds worse than dry leather! ...at least dry leather can be conditioned....Does that mean the bag will become discolored over time?
> 
> EDIT: I just took another look at the bag I won....Can you tell if that bag is discolored? I noticed that some spots are darker (almost blackish on the left) than others...but I just thought that's the lighting and what it's supposed to look like since the seller said it's in mint condition...now I'm wondering if I bid too much for a defective bag. yikes!
> 
> Sorry for the newbie questions!
> 
> EDIT #2: I just did more research and found out that in 2007 Fendi started putting a new coating on the spy that helps with the fading issue. That being said...can you tell me where and what year this bag was made by looking at the serial? I'm wondering if this spy bag has the special protective coating.



Sorry to bug you guys, and I don't mean to hijack the thread...but can you tell me if there is fading in this bag?? Seller said bag was only used once, and it's listed as "Mint condition" so that's what I'm hoping to get, but I have a feeling the seller may have overrated the bag...


----------



## Regina11181

Hello everyone,

could you please help me in authenticating this one? First time I see it and I don't know what the authentic model looks like. Thanks!

*Item Name:* Fendi Karl Lagerfeld SS12 AD Runway B Fab 3way Bag Arizona Muse perforated 2Jours
*Item Number:*200956039180
*Seller ID:* honeyroastedpeanuts (not many feedbacks at all...)
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Karl-...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec9e9d00c


----------



## Regina11181

Regina11181 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you please help me in authenticating this one? First time I see it and I don't know what the authentic model looks like. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi Karl Lagerfeld SS12 AD Runway B Fab 3way Bag Arizona Muse perforated 2Jours
> *Item Number:*200956039180
> *Seller ID:* honeyroastedpeanuts (not many feedbacks at all...)
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Karl-...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec9e9d00c


PS: I searched the serial number on Google (8BN237-B0N) and I got many results from chinese, or similar, websites ...I think I know the answer, and I'm passing.


----------



## IvoryPassages

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thank you!


----------



## opey

bickyi said:


> Sorry to bug you guys, and I don't mean to hijack the thread...but can you tell me if there is fading in this bag?? Seller said bag was only used once, and it's listed as "Mint condition" so that's what I'm hoping to get, but I have a feeling the seller may have overrated the bag...



Please dont be offended, but honestly you seem to be a jumpy buyer, save yourself and the seller the hassle, ask her to offer it to the second highest bidder, it seems no matter what you receive you will feel its not as described. 

I sell on ebay, and have sold  handbags handbags and i do cancel bids and transactions of buyers that appear uncomfortable, please correct me if im wrong but you seem unsure so ..its not worth the hassle of receiving the bag and then sending it back..


----------



## bickyi

opey said:


> Please dont be offended, but honestly you seem to be a jumpy buyer, save yourself and the seller the hassle, ask her to offer it to the second highest bidder, it seems no matter what you receive you will feel its not as described.
> 
> I sell on ebay, and have sold  handbags handbags and i do cancel bids and transactions of buyers that appear uncomfortable, please correct me if im wrong but you seem unsure so ..its not worth the hassle of receiving the bag and then sending it back..



I was actually completely fine with the bag until I found out that the color on Fendi spy bags have a tendency to rub off. I'm not buying from the store, so I don't expect it to be absolutely PERFECT. However, the seller listed the bag as Mint and said it was only "used once" so I just took her word and assumed there would be no obvious flaws. Fading, to me, is an obvious flaw. I just didn't know to look for it.

That being said, I AM a little nervous about buying Fendi on ebay since I am new to the brand (I buy LV online all the time with no problems), but more importantly, for the amount of money that I am spending, I want to know exactly what I'm getting. I don't have money dripping out of my wallet, and there are plenty of other auctions on ebay for Fendi spy bags ending for much lower (some by $300-400), but I chose to pay more because I wanted something in MINT condition. Does the bag in the auction look like it's in "mint condition" to you?

I contacted the seller, and she said that there is some fading, but it's from storage, not from usage. I guess I just want to know if that's possible. Will all MINT bags, like those directly from the Fendi store, have some fading color, like that shown in the auction pics?


----------



## baglady.1

Regina11181 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you please help me in authenticating this one? First time I see it and I don't know what the authentic model looks like. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi Karl Lagerfeld SS12 AD Runway B Fab 3way Bag Arizona Muse perforated 2Jours
> *Item Number:*200956039180
> *Seller ID:* honeyroastedpeanuts (not many feedbacks at all...)
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Karl-...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ec9e9d00c


 Need pic of serial # on underside of FENDI tag inside bag.


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> I was actually completely fine with the bag until I found out that the color on Fendi spy bags have a tendency to rub off. I'm not buying from the store, so I don't expect it to be absolutely PERFECT. However, the seller listed the bag as Mint and said it was only "used once" so I just took her word and assumed there would be no obvious flaws. Fading, to me, is an obvious flaw. I just didn't know to look for it.
> 
> That being said, I AM a little nervous about buying Fendi on ebay since I am new to the brand (I buy LV online all the time with no problems), but more importantly, for the amount of money that I am spending, I want to know exactly what I'm getting. I don't have money dripping out of my wallet, and there are plenty of other auctions on ebay for Fendi spy bags ending for much lower (some by $300-400), but I chose to pay more because I wanted something in MINT condition. Does the bag in the auction look like it's in "mint condition" to you?
> 
> I contacted the seller, and she said that there is some fading, but it's from storage, not from usage. I guess I just want to know if that's possible. Will all MINT bags, like those directly from the Fendi store, have some fading color, like that shown in the auction pics?


 In my opinion, having owned ooooodles of Fendi Spy bags, this one is not in "mint" condition & has had some use - be it minor. On the other hand, the FENDI brown spy bags - both "chocolate/moro" and Cognac have a tendency to lose their original color over time & use. But that makes them ever so soft and weathered look, like a leather bomber jacket. Many collectors love them in the used/rubbed state even more than the new "perfect" ones. 
This is very unlike LV bags --but maybe more like Balenciaga - where collectors like their bags "broken in a bit".... here is a pic of one of my broken in spy favs from my collection:


----------



## accio sacculus

Regina11181 said:


> PS: I searched the serial number on Google (8BN237-B0N) and I got many results from chinese, or similar, websites ...I think I know the answer, and I'm passing.



Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab pictured in the auction...

Oops, double post!! :shame:


----------



## Regina11181

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab pictured in the auction...
> 
> Oops, double post!! :shame:


Thank you Accio, I asked the seller to post a picture of the serial as you suggested. So far no reply, but I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for your help. Great forum


----------



## radodds

Experts, can you tell me if this little bag is real? Pictures attached. I have no idea what it is called. Thank you!


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> In my opinion, having owned ooooodles of Fendi Spy bags, this one is not in "mint" condition & has had some use - be it minor. On the other hand, the FENDI brown spy bags - both "chocolate/moro" and Cognac have a tendency to lose their original color over time & use. But that makes them ever so soft and weathered look, like a leather bomber jacket. Many collectors love them in the used/rubbed state even more than the new "perfect" ones.
> This is very unlike LV bags --but maybe more like Balenciaga - where collectors like their bags "broken in a bit".... here is a pic of one of my broken in spy favs from my collection:
> 
> View attachment 2309751


Thank you so much for the detailed explanation! Your bag looks great, and it's hard to tell that it's even fading...not in that lighting at least. Also, thanks for confirming that the bag in the auction isn't "mint." Appreciate it!


----------



## baglady.1

radodds said:


> Experts, can you tell me if this little bag is real? Pictures attached. I have no idea what it is called. Thank you!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310451


 This bag is authentic Fendi Spalmati bag!


----------



## Regina11181

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab pictured in the auction...
> 
> Oops, double post!! :shame:


Hi Accio, I got a picture of the serial number, as you suggested. She sent me this additional picture (attached in the next post) Your verdict? The link to the auction is: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200956039180?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Regina11181

Here is the serial. Thanks so much!


----------



## radodds

baglady.1 said:


> This bag is authentic Fendi Spalmati bag!



Awesome getting it for a steal! So excited, thank you so much!


----------



## Regina11181

And may I also trouble you for another one?

Item Name: FENDI $2,050 Brown Aged Nappa & Tobacco Zucca SPY Hobo Bag
Item Number: 321195000148
Seller: wardrobe-ltd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321195000148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Many many many thanks!!!


----------



## Regina11181

Regina11181 said:


> And may I also trouble you for another one?
> 
> Item Name: FENDI $2,050 Brown Aged Nappa & Tobacco Zucca SPY Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 321195000148
> Seller: wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321195000148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Many many many thanks!!!


I'm concerned about this one, because the inside metal tag looks off-centered with respect to its leather base (the two corners seem to be at different height from the stitches)...is it just my imagination?


----------



## accio sacculus

Regina11181 said:


> Here is the serial. Thanks so much!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Regina11181 said:


> And may I also trouble you for another one?
> 
> Item Name: FENDI $2,050 Brown Aged Nappa & Tobacco Zucca SPY Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 321195000148
> Seller: wardrobe-ltd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321195000148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Many many many thanks!!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Regina11181

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you Accio


----------



## Regina11181

Hi Accio 

may I ask your help again in authenticating this one? I am really not confident here...the FF lining on the front of the coin purse is not symmetric, just to mention one.

Ebay Item: AUTHENTIC FENDI SPY BAG IN COGNAC MONOGRAM FREE SHIPPING RARE
Item number: 200956868765
seller:  annymartinez1
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956868765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

She also sent me these additional pictures. Thank you so very much!


----------



## JuliaH

Hi ladies, I need your help.. I new in Fendi, can't understand sometimes if it is real or not(( Please look at this one if you have time. Thank you very much!

Ebay Item: Fendi handbag
Item number: 171111604814
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111604814?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

Regina11181 said:


> Hi Accio
> 
> may I ask your help again in authenticating this one? I am really not confident here...the FF lining on the front of the coin purse is not symmetric, just to mention one.
> 
> Ebay Item: AUTHENTIC FENDI SPY BAG IN COGNAC MONOGRAM FREE SHIPPING RARE
> Item number: 200956868765
> seller:  annymartinez1
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956868765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> She also sent me these additional pictures. Thank you so very much!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

JuliaH said:


> Hi ladies, I need your help.. I new in Fendi, can't understand sometimes if it is real or not(( Please look at this one if you have time. Thank you very much!
> 
> Ebay Item: Fendi handbag
> Item number: 171111604814
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111604814?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Need to see clear close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## JuliaH

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the hologram to confirm...



you think something wrong with bag? This bag is old, before hologram time(( if i remember right, holograms start only in 2003..


----------



## JuliaH

And also what do you think about this one? thank you so much!
Item Name: Fendi handbag
Item Number: 171111597118
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111597118?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

JuliaH said:


> you think something wrong with bag? This bag is old, before hologram time(( if i remember right, holograms start only in 2003..



According to the serial number this bag was produced in 2004, so it WOULD have a hologram if its authentic... That being said, I have my doubts because the serial number looks all wrong, so that is why I wanted to see the hologram to confirm my suspicions...


----------



## accio sacculus

JuliaH said:


> And also what do you think about this one? thank you so much!
> Item Name: Fendi handbag
> Item Number: 171111597118
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111597118?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Need to see clear close up of the serial number and hologram (if it has one) to confirm...


----------



## JuliaH

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the serial number and hologram (if it has one) to confirm...



please take a look at serial number. Bag is very old. Thank you.
oh looks like i can't post photo because I am new member((((


----------



## Regina11181

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Great, thank you!


----------



## JuliaH

please take a look at serial number. Bag is very old. Thank you.
oh looks like i can't post photo because I am new member((((
I download photos here, I hope it is ok.. Please take a look!
http://postimg.org/gallery/65hsts7m/
This is vintage..


----------



## baglady.1

JuliaH said:


> please take a look at serial number. Bag is very old. Thank you.
> oh looks like i can't post photo because I am new member((((
> I download photos here, I hope it is ok.. Please take a look!
> http://postimg.org/gallery/65hsts7m/
> This is vintage..


 This authentic FENDI.


----------



## dizzyisacow

Item name: dont know  
Item number: dont know.                           
Item link: none

Hi i was wondering if you could let me know if this is fake or not. I was gifted it a few years ago and have no details about it. Thanks


----------



## dizzyisacow

Sorry it wont upload the pics together


----------



## dizzyisacow




----------



## JuliaH

baglady.1 said:


> This authentic FENDI.



Oh thank you so much! you help me so much!
 What is your opinion about first one? Can this bag be authentic? Thank you again!

Ebay Item: Fendi handbag
Item number: 171111604814
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111604814?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

JuliaH said:


> Oh thank you so much! you help me so much!
> What is your opinion about first one? Can this bag be authentic? Thank you again!
> 
> Ebay Item: Fendi handbag
> Item number: 171111604814
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171111604814?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


  fake!


----------



## baglady.1

dizzyisacow said:


> Item name: dont know
> Item number: dont know.
> Item link: none
> 
> Hi i was wondering if you could let me know if this is fake or not. I was gifted it a few years ago and have no details about it. Thanks


 Please read the rules:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...s-use-format-post-820058-45.html#post24681108

Need pics of serial #, hologram tag, etc.


----------



## cubanmama

My Fendi spy also shows some discoloration in the leather, especially areas that receive more wear and tear. I love my bag and use it. Of course it's going to look "uneven" over time. If your bag is showing discoloration, it is not in "mint" condition. My understanding of "mint" is that the item has little or no wear and looks as good as brand-new out-of-the-box. Discoloration is not "mint."


----------



## JuliaH

baglady.1 said:


> fake!



Thank you so much! I took it away from my listing. Maybe you can give me advice, how can I understand what was wrong with this bag? Two consignment stores told me it is authentic!


----------



## dizzyisacow

baglady.1 said:


> Please read the rules:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...s-use-format-post-820058-45.html#post24681108
> 
> Need pics of serial #, hologram tag, etc.


Sorry im new at this! Heres some more pics


----------



## dizzyisacow




----------



## dizzyisacow

It looks like the hologram came off


----------



## janetypk

Hi Fendi Authenticators,

I hope you can help me authenticate this cool colorful Fendi bag as i got as gift. I cant give you too much information as i got this as a gift but i can provide as many pictures as you need. 

This bag was not on an auction site:

Item Name (if you know it): colorful  fendi baulotto forever
Link (if available): n/a
Attach photos :





















Thanks in advance for all your help


----------



## scatterbrainxx

Please authenticate these for me asap, thank you!

Item Name: FENDI Authentic Designer Snakeskin Python White Black Baguette Purse Handbag
Item Number: 200956244769
Seller ID: ckong4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956244769?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Item Name: FENDI Authentic Designer Monogram Logo Brown Canvas Mini Baguette Purse Handbag
Item Number: 200956251155
Seller ID: ckong4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956251155?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Item Name: FENDI Authentic Design Monogram Logo Black Jacquard Mini Baguette Purse Handbag
Item Number: 190890988607
Seller ID: ckong4
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956251155?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## panduhbear

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you can help me authenticate this bag.

I really don't know anything about it as I found it at a flea market for very cheap. Any information would be extremely helpful I don't even know if it is leather or some sort of synthetic material. I tried looking for similar styles on ebay from that I think it is probably an 80s bag. There appears to be a serial code inside the inner zip pocket but it is extremely faded and most characters aren't readable.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dizzyisacow

Please help! I dont know if i did anything wrong with my post but i took all the photos i thought were needed.


----------



## BagLover79

Hi. Happy Labor Day Weekend! Can you please tell me if this fendi is authentic? Thanks!
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Denim..._WH_Handbags&hash=item258230e227#ht_125wt_986


----------



## baglady.1

dizzyisacow said:


> Sorry im new at this! Heres some more pics


 This is a fake


----------



## baglady.1

janetypk said:


> Hi Fendi Authenticators,
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this cool colorful Fendi bag as i got as gift. I cant give you too much information as i got this as a gift but i can provide as many pictures as you need.
> 
> This bag was not on an auction site:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): colorful  fendi baulotto forever
> Link (if available): n/a
> Attach photos :
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

panduhbear said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> I really don't know anything about it as I found it at a flea market for very cheap. Any information would be extremely helpful I don't even know if it is leather or some sort of synthetic material. I tried looking for similar styles on ebay from that I think it is probably an 80s bag. There appears to be a serial code inside the inner zip pocket but it is extremely faded and most characters aren't readable.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 It looks like it is probably real vintage fendi


----------



## baglady.1

scatterbrainxx said:


> Please authenticate these for me asap, thank you!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Authentic Designer Snakeskin Python White Black Baguette Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 200956244769
> Seller ID: ckong4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956244769?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Authentic Designer Monogram Logo Brown Canvas Mini Baguette Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 200956251155
> Seller ID: ckong4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956251155?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Authentic Design Monogram Logo Black Jacquard Mini Baguette Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 190890988607
> Seller ID: ckong4
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/200956251155?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


#1 - authentic
#2 - need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into lining across from hologram tag shown.
#3 - authentic - new old stock about 2001 season.
  All 3 are vintage pieces.
HTH


----------



## baglady.1

BagLover79 said:


> Hi. Happy Labor Day Weekend! Can you please tell me if this fendi is authentic? Thanks!
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Denim..._WH_Handbags&hash=item258230e227#ht_125wt_986


FAKE!


----------



## scatterbrainxx

baglady.1 said:


> #1 - authentic
> #2 - need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into lining across from hologram tag shown.
> #3 - authentic - new old stock about 2001 season.
> All 3 are vintage pieces.
> HTH


For the second bag with the holo sticker, here is a picture of the serial number.

http://imageshack.com/a/img9/3373/eazl.jpg

The number reads 2111-8br180-jq4-039.

And btw thank you for authenticating them! What does HDH mean? Lol xD.


----------



## godscardinal

Vintage leather Fendi bag & wallet
Purchased from private individual
I think these are authentic..I found a serial # on wallet..can't locate one on the bag.
The zipper on inside pocket has FF under, but not the top zipper...but it appears from inside stitching that the zipper was replaced. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks..Picture heavy and in two posts .


----------



## godscardinal

This wallet goes with the bag above..thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

godscardinal said:


> Vintage leather Fendi bag & wallet
> Purchased from private individual
> I think these are authentic..I found a serial # on wallet..can't locate one on the bag.
> The zipper on inside pocket has FF under, but not the top zipper...but it appears from inside stitching that the zipper was replaced. Any help is much appreciated. Thanks..Picture heavy and in two posts .



Both look good, IMO!!!


----------



## godscardinal

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!!!


Thanks for taking a look. Any idea of the age?


----------



## venusmoon

Hi ladies,

I need your help, are these bags authentic (same seller)?

Item Name: FENDI Chameleon 
Item Number: 380703993327
Seller ID: frmoda_italy
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-LEDER-HANDTASCHE-DAMEN-TASCHE-BAG-NEU-CHAMELEON-BRAUN-686-/380703993327?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item58a3b9edef

Item Name: FENDI Chameleon 
Item Number: 380703993710
Seller ID: frmoda_italy
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-LEDER-HANDTASCHE-DAMEN-TASCHE-BAG-NEU-CHAMELEON-BRAUN-437-/380703993710?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item58a3b9ef6e

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

godscardinal said:


> Thanks for taking a look. Any idea of the age?



Not really sure...late 70's, early 80's would be my guess...sorry.


----------



## accio sacculus

venusmoon said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need your help, are these bags authentic (same seller)?
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Chameleon
> Item Number: 380703993327
> Seller ID: frmoda_italy
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-LEDER-HANDTASCHE-DAMEN-TASCHE-BAG-NEU-CHAMELEON-BRAUN-686-/380703993327?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item58a3b9edef
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Chameleon
> Item Number: 380703993710
> Seller ID: frmoda_italy
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-LEDER-HANDTASCHE-DAMEN-TASCHE-BAG-NEU-CHAMELEON-BRAUN-437-/380703993710?pt=DE_Damentaschen&hash=item58a3b9ef6e
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number for both to confirm...


----------



## compy chan

Hi All,

please help to authenticate this bag

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
Item Number: 151114462170
Seller ID: myfashioncloset13
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-peekaboo-/151114462170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f1fb3da

Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## venusmoon

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number for both to confirm...




Thanks for your help!
I asked for the requested pics and got these:


----------



## baglady.1

compy chan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> please help to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Number: 151114462170
> Seller ID: myfashioncloset13
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-peekaboo-/151114462170?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item232f1fb3da
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help


 Need pic of Leather serial # strip & hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

scatterbrainxx said:


> For the second bag with the holo sticker, here is a picture of the serial number.
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img9/3373/eazl.jpg
> 
> The number reads 2111-8br180-jq4-039.
> 
> And btw thank you for authenticating them! What does HDH mean? Lol xD.


 The bag #2 is authentic FENDI. HTH=Hope That Helps !!


----------



## Belin1320

Hello! Can you please help me identify if this is a real Fendi? Seems to good to be true. Thank you 

Item Name: FENDI red purse
Item number: 171115524041
Seller: coffeehappy5
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171115524041?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

Belin1320 said:


> Hello! Can you please help me identify if this is a real Fendi? Seems to good to be true. Thank you
> 
> Item Name: FENDI red purse
> Item number: 171115524041
> Seller: coffeehappy5
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171115524041?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 It is authentic vintage Fendi


----------



## louigirlxo

Fendi name: N/a
Vintage find?
Link;
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7439.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7441.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7442.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7443.jpg
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7444.jpg


----------



## vandunev

Hey Ladies, 

Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance for your help 

Item Name:Authentic FENDI Zucchino Shoulder Bag Light Brown Canvas Italy Vintage RK06316
Item Number:330987627837
Seller ID:brand_jfa
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1066653d


----------



## Belin1320

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage Fendi


 

Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## nay.nay01

Can you authenticate this for me? TIA!  

Item Name: REAL! Fendi Purse W/original Wallet
Item Number: 261280022990 
Seller ID: camaro6969sss
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261280022990?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## casperess52

Can you help me authenticate this?  It seems to be an older purse.


http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4133.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4132a.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4134.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4135.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4136.JPG


----------



## onaisa

Hi,

*Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag in Petrol*
*Seller: fashionphile.com*
*Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Spy-Petrol-43379*


This is my first ever designer handbag I have purchased in my life. I have been researching Fendi Spy bags for almost a entire year now and have finally found and purchased a Fendi Spy Bag in Petrol from Fashionphile.com. I have scanned through these posts hundreds of times over the past months looking for trusted sellers and learning how to authenticate items. (i can only authenticate most sunglasses from when i worked at sunglass hut and sorry i have not been able to contribute to this site much ).

I purchased it from Fashionphile cause it seems as if it is a trustworthy source. However when i googled does Fashionphile sell fakes. It seems from google some threads from this site popped up and showed they had issues of posting fake bags (LV for one) in 2011. So i recieved the bag today and am worried its a fake only for two reasons, the interior zucca lining can be pulled out from the bag and the handles are mallable (you can squeeze them easily but they do go back to their shape). Also, the braiding on the hollow spy handle/wand seems a little off, or is it fine? Other than that, to my eyes, it seems authentic! The holographic sticker is stuck on and does not show shows sign of peeling or being able to have its corners lifted either. Please Clarify whether the interior lining coming out, mallable handles, and braiding on the wandmakes the bag fake or is it still indeed authentic. Thank you so much to whomever has time to help me! (my next bag to learn about is the Chanel WOC!) Note: Bag is not stuffed!!


----------



## onaisa

*Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag in Petrol*
*Seller: fashionphile.com*
*Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Spy-Petrol-43379*


CONTINUED

Sorry the uploading feature stopped working. i made a photobucket album at the following link;

http://s50.photobucket.com/user/onaisa/library/Fendi Spy Bag


i just realized im such a noob at this stuff i forgot to water mark my photos!! i hope no one steals them in the mean time while i get this bag authenticated. thank you all so much!!! Please educate me on Fendi Spy bags!!


----------



## janetypk

Hi Authenticators!! 
I need your expertise to authenticate this Fendi bag i got as a gift. 

Item Name (if you know it): Borsa Passaspalla Zucchino/toro/nero (?)
Link (if available): n/a

Here are some photos: 






















Thanks! 
Your help is much appreciated


----------



## baglady.1

louigirlxo said:


> Fendi name: N/a
> Vintage find?
> Link;
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7439.jpg
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7441.jpg
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7442.jpg
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7443.jpg
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t238/louigirlxo/113_7444.jpg


 Fake


----------



## baglady.1

onaisa said:


> Hi,
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag in Petrol*
> *Seller: fashionphile.com*
> *Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Spy-Petrol-43379*
> 
> 
> This is my first ever designer handbag I have purchased in my life. I have been researching Fendi Spy bags for almost a entire year now and have finally found and purchased a Fendi Spy Bag in Petrol from Fashionphile.com. I have scanned through these posts hundreds of times over the past months looking for trusted sellers and learning how to authenticate items. (i can only authenticate most sunglasses from when i worked at sunglass hut and sorry i have not been able to contribute to this site much ).
> 
> I purchased it from Fashionphile cause it seems as if it is a trustworthy source. However when i googled does Fashionphile sell fakes. It seems from google some threads from this site popped up and showed they had issues of posting fake bags (LV for one) in 2011. So i recieved the bag today and am worried its a fake only for two reasons, the interior zucca lining can be pulled out from the bag and the handles are mallable (you can squeeze them easily but they do go back to their shape). Also, the braiding on the hollow spy handle/wand seems a little off, or is it fine? Other than that, to my eyes, it seems authentic! The holographic sticker is stuck on and does not show shows sign of peeling or being able to have its corners lifted either. Please Clarify whether the interior lining coming out, mallable handles, and braiding on the wandmakes the bag fake or is it still indeed authentic. Thank you so much to whomever has time to help me! (my next bag to learn about is the Chanel WOC!) Note: Bag is not stuffed!!
> 
> View attachment 2321649
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321650
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321651
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321652


 I see nothing wrong with it. This is authentic FENDI Spy bag from the first season in Pertrol....hope that helps!


----------



## baglady.1

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators!!
> I need your expertise to authenticate this Fendi bag i got as a gift.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Borsa Passaspalla Zucchino/toro/nero (?)
> Link (if available): n/a
> 
> Here are some photos:
> 
> Thanks!
> Your help is much appreciated


 It looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

vandunev said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Item Name:Authentic FENDI Zucchino Shoulder Bag Light Brown Canvas Italy Vintage RK06316
> Item Number:330987627837
> Seller ID:brand_jfa
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...837?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1066653d


Looks OK so far, but I need a pic of the leather serial # strip sewn into lining across from the hologram tag....


----------



## casperess52

Can you help me authenticate this?  It seems to be an older purse. if it is authentic, what would the name of it be?

http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4133.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4132a.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4134.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4135.JPG
http://vintagec.startlogic.com/fendi/IMG_4136.JPG


----------



## onaisa

baglady.1 said:


> I see nothing wrong with it. This is authentic FENDI Spy bag from the first season in Pertrol....hope that helps!


Yes, extremely helped alot. Thank you so much!!! You absolutely made my day!! When I was googling how to spot fake fendi spy bag someone had stated the interior lining shouldn't be able to come out so easily or something and handles shouldnt bend. 

Yey!!! So excited my first designer bag!


----------



## janetypk

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good!


Thanks baglady.1! You're Awesome! Keep up the wonderful work!


----------



## slfkjslkdjl

Hi, I purchased this vintage Fendi off of etsy. Just got it in today, am just posting the link on here to make sure it is authentic. Looks good to me, but want other opinions.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/103591875/20-off-1980s-fendi-bag


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
Seller: http://www.overstock.com
Item Number: N/a
LInk:
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/br...?sort=2&page=1

I cannot find that famous hologram tag for this bag!!! Can anybody show me where that tag should be?
Would the experts here help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## accio sacculus

slfkjslkdjl said:


> Hi, I purchased this vintage Fendi off of etsy. Just got it in today, am just posting the link on here to make sure it is authentic. Looks good to me, but want other opinions.
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/103591875/20-off-1980s-fendi-bag



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
> Seller: http://www.overstock.com
> Item Number: N/a
> LInk:
> http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/br...?sort=2&page=1
> 
> I cannot find that famous hologram tag for this bag!!! Can anybody show me where that tag should be?
> Would the experts here help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!



Sorry, the link to your photobucket is not working...


----------



## brownian2000ms

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, the link to your photobucket is not working...



I am SORRY! How about this one?

http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/fendi?sort=2&page=1


----------



## brownian2000ms

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
Seller: http://www.overstock.com
Item Number: N/a
LInk:
http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/fendi?sort=2&page=1

I cannot find that famous hologram tag for this bag!!! Can anybody show me where that tag should be?
Would the experts here help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!


----------



## casperess52

Can you help me authenticate this?  It seems to be an older purse.

I found it at a yard sale buried in other purses.


----------



## queen.bianca

Hello I found this bag at flea market is it authentic? If yes, could you tell me how hold is it? It looks a vintage bag in very good conditions.
This bag has not serial number so if it authentic seems to be of the late 70's...

I am selling it on ebay...but if it's a fake I will cancel the auction. Thank you!

Item: Fendi bowler bag in pequin pattern
Pics part1


----------



## queen.bianca

Part 2


----------



## queen.bianca

part 3


----------



## queen.bianca

Thank you! Hope you can help!


----------



## baglady.1

brownian2000ms said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
> Seller: http://www.overstock.com
> Item Number: N/a
> LInk:
> http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/brownian2000ms/library/fendi?sort=2&page=1
> 
> I cannot find that famous hologram tag for this bag!!! Can anybody show me where that tag should be?
> Would the experts here help me authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!


 The bag is authentic, from 2013 season. Someone tore out the RFID tag - may not have had hologram. But looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

casperess52 said:


> Can you help me authenticate this?  It seems to be an older purse.
> 
> I found it at a yard sale buried in other purses.


 Looks fake....


----------



## baglady.1

queen.bianca said:


> Hello I found this bag at flea market is it authentic? If yes, could you tell me how hold is it? It looks a vintage bag in very good conditions.
> This bag has not serial number so if it authentic seems to be of the late 70's...
> 
> I am selling it on ebay...but if it's a fake I will cancel the auction. Thank you!
> 
> Item: Fendi bowler bag in pequin pattern
> Pics part1


 If U R selling it on Ebay, I don't think U R supposed to post it on this thread....This thread is for buyers. 
Its like advertising yr sale.


----------



## casperess52

baglady.1 said:


> Looks fake....


 
Can you tell me exactly what is wrong with it?  It is extremely well made, stitching looks even, nice leather, fendi label not glued on, etc....  Just so I know why


----------



## queen.bianca

baglady.1 said:


> If U R selling it on Ebay, I don't think U R supposed to post it on this thread....This thread is for buyers.
> Its like advertising yr sale.


Sorry...I didn't even think about it!!!!

I really wanted to know if you agree with me that this vintage is authentic....


----------



## zippy14u

Please authenticate this Fendi tote that I bought from a friend.  Searched here and on the web, couldn't find a picture to associate it with. The round stud is on the backing of all the closures. Hoping someone can give this bag a name.

Item Name (if you know it): Unknown tote 
Link (if available): N/A


----------



## brownian2000ms

casperess52 said:


> Can you tell me exactly what is wrong with it?  It is extremely well made, stitching looks even, nice leather, fendi label not glued on, etc....  Just so I know why



Isn't that what we call expertise?  I guess there are 20 or even 30 aspects to consider before those experts can authenticate a bag.


----------



## brownian2000ms

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is authentic, from 2013 season. Someone tore out the RFID tag - may not have had hologram. But looks good!



Thank you so much!!  I have been wondering about this bag's authentication.  Overstock agrees to do full refund.  It is a good website and they said if you have any concerns about the bag, we will do full refund including the shipping cost.

Why would someone do that--tearing out the RFID tag?  Even without a RFID tag, it still looks good?  It does not have hologram tag, no RFID tag and it is authentic?  Just want to double check with you!  Again thank you so much! I have been waiting for this color for a long long time!


----------



## baglady.1

zippy14u said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi tote that I bought from a friend.  Searched here and on the web, couldn't find a picture to associate it with. The round stud is on the backing of all the closures. Hoping someone can give this bag a name.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Unknown tote
> Link (if available): N/A


 This is an authentic vintage bag of FENDIs...no special name, I'd call it a tote!


----------



## baglady.1

casperess52 said:


> Can you tell me exactly what is wrong with it?  It is extremely well made, stitching looks even, nice leather, fendi label not glued on, etc....  Just so I know why


 Nothing is "right" about it, sorry....


----------



## baglady.1

brownian2000ms said:


> Thank you so much!!  I have been wondering about this bag's authentication.  Overstock agrees to do full refund.  It is a good website and they said if you have any concerns about the bag, we will do full refund including the shipping cost.
> 
> Why would someone do that--tearing out the RFID tag?  Even without a RFID tag, it still looks good?  It does not have hologram tag, no RFID tag and it is authentic?  Just want to double check with you!  Again thank you so much! I have been waiting for this color for a long long time!


 For some reason FENDI shows the RFID being cut off, not sure why...this is what it looks like:




It makes it more difficult for us to authenticate when it is cut off, but not impossible....
I wonder if Blue Fly took it off to prevent returns to Fendi Retailer?


----------



## ldantiques07

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, I'm going to say fake then...there are a couple of other things that don't look right to me as well


sorry for the looong delay in response, I have to agree as well, thank you for the reply!


----------



## Allure Bags

Good day! Please help me authenticate this fendi wallet. Big help! Thanks in advance

Item name: fendi zucca men's wallet
Seller name: fab and lux 
Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...DI+ZUCCA+MONOGRAM+CANVAS/LEATHER+MEN'S+WALLET


----------



## zippy14u

baglady.1 said:


> This is an authentic vintage bag of FENDIs...no special name, I'd call it a tote!



Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

Allure Bags said:


> Good day! Please help me authenticate this fendi wallet. Big help! Thanks in advance
> 
> Item name: fendi zucca men's wallet
> Seller name: fab and lux
> Link: http://m.sulit.com.ph/index.php/vie...DI+ZUCCA+MONOGRAM+CANVAS/LEATHER+MEN'S+WALLET


 Authentic vintage fendi


----------



## laine33

Hi =please could you authenticate this bag 

Item Name: Fendi baby spy
Item No: 121167672796
Seller id: window_shopping_wives
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Lad...c31BAek%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_376wt_1178


----------



## brownian2000ms

baglady.1 said:


> For some reason FENDI shows the RFID being cut off, not sure why...this is what it looks like:
> View attachment 2326899
> View attachment 2326900
> 
> 
> It makes it more difficult for us to authenticate when it is cut off, but not impossible....
> I wonder if Blue Fly took it off to prevent returns to Fendi Retailer?



thank you so much fendi guru!!!  I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## kgayle_lao

item: army green leather fab b medium fendi

item #: 321082174575

seller: emphaticnyc

link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=321082174575

comment: hi! can you please help me check if the bag is authentic? thanks in advance


----------



## sdickson75

Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thanks.

Item Name: Fendi Mia 
Item Number: 251337187708
Seller: cravingvanity320
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-FE...rge-MIA-Bag-/251337187708?hash=item3a84dd217c


----------



## accio sacculus

laine33 said:


> Hi =please could you authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Fendi baby spy
> Item No: 121167672796
> Seller id: window_shopping_wives
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Lad...c31BAek%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc#ht_376wt_1178



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

kgayle_lao said:


> item: army green leather fab b medium fendi
> 
> item #: 321082174575
> 
> seller: emphaticnyc
> 
> link : http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=321082174575
> 
> comment: hi! can you please help me check if the bag is authentic? thanks in advance



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial tab to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

sdickson75 said:


> Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thanks.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mia
> Item Number: 251337187708
> Seller: cravingvanity320
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sold-Out-FE...rge-MIA-Bag-/251337187708?hash=item3a84dd217c



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm..


----------



## humaimran1

I want some one to help me authenticate the two fendi bags available on ebay ......there isn't much time left and i would highly appreciate a quick response 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DARK-BROWN-...BAG-HOBO-PURSE-GORGEOUS-NEW-NWT-/151116253718


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161099306611?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## humaimran1

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


FENDI BAGS 
I want some one to help me authenticate the two fendi bags available on ebay ......there isn't much time left and i would highly appreciate a quick response 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DARK-BROWN-F...-/151116253718


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161099306611...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## humaimran1

please authenticate these two Fendi bags as soon as possible the sale is ending in few hours 
1. Item name : BORSA DUE MANICI SPY BAG
Seller : huntersandseekers
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DARK-BROWN-F...-/151116253718

2.item Buttery Soft Pebble Tortuga Calf Leather  Handbag
Seller : shu341 
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161099306611?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## laine33

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 

Thank you - I bought this bag and suspected as much as soon as it arrived! Now the seller is disputing it is fake and asking for specifics as to why an "internet forum" thinks its fake!. I know you don't give out the specifics and I trust your judgement implicitly.  I have opened a case with ebay and asked for a full refund including postage costs.  What would your advice be? Many thanks.


----------



## laine33

Please authenticate this bag - Many thanks

Item Name - Fendi Spy Bag
Item No - 1309847698891
Seller id- 2011carolex
Link-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Fendi-Spy-Bag-/130984769889?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7f4cf961#ht_60wt_1145


----------



## laine33

laine33 said:


> Please authenticate this bag - Many thanks
> 
> Item Name - Fendi Spy Bag
> Item No - 1309847698891
> Seller id- 2011carolex
> Link-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Fendi-Spy-Bag-/130984769889?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7f4cf961#ht_60wt_1145


 

Reposting the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-F...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7f4cf961#ht_60wt_1178


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi bag... THANK YOU 

1. Item name: FENDI Borsa Coilisse Vitello Leather Suede Drawstring Satchel Tote
Seller : 3662marina
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281111017524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ww.ebay.com/itm/DARK-BROWN-F...-/151116253718


----------



## accio sacculus

laine33 said:


> Reposting the link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-F...n_s_Handbags&hash=item1e7f4cf961#ht_60wt_1178



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi bag... THANK YOU
> 
> 1. Item name: FENDI Borsa Coilisse Vitello Leather Suede Drawstring Satchel Tote
> Seller : 3662marina
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281111017524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...ww.ebay.com/itm/DARK-BROWN-F...-/151116253718



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

laine33 said:


> Thank you - I bought this bag and suspected as much as soon as it arrived! Now the seller is disputing it is fake and asking for specifics as to why an "internet forum" thinks its fake!. I know you don't give out the specifics and I trust your judgement implicitly.  I have opened a case with ebay and asked for a full refund including postage costs.  What would your advice be? Many thanks.



Just follow through with the ebay case.  It is most DEFINITELY fake...leather is...well, it's NOT leather  Zucca is all wrong, hologram is all wrong...I could go on...but that's a enough   I didn't need to look past the first picture to confirm it was fake...that's how bad it is


----------



## princessposh

.


----------



## accio sacculus

princessposh said:


> Please help me authenticate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2332377
> 
> View attachment 2332378
> 
> View attachment 2332379
> 
> View attachment 2332380
> 
> View attachment 2332381
> 
> View attachment 2332382



It's fake!


----------



## laine33

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 


accio sacculus said:


> Just follow through with the ebay case. It is most DEFINITELY fake...leather is...well, it's NOT leather  Zucca is all wrong, hologram is all wrong...I could go on...but that's a enough  I didn't need to look past the first picture to confirm it was fake...that's how bad it is


 
Many thanks - it looked even worse in real life!! Thanks for all you do.


----------



## laine33

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 
Many thanks!! Saved from another fake!!


----------



## princessposh

Please help me authenticate. I posted before but my pictures didn't upload for some reason.

Fendi spy bag
2211 8BR511 RQ1 059
AE83674


----------



## queen.bianca

Hello I found this fendi squirrel baguette on Etzy:

Can you please help me to authenticate it?

Item Name:Vintage baguette Gold Squirrel Hardware Buckle
Item Number: /////
Seller ID: BlueRoseRetro
Link: https://www.etsy.com/conversations/260291534?section=inbox

I asked if inside the bag there is a serial number or an hologram, I am wating for the answer and the picture.

Thank you!


----------



## finestbrands

Hello beautiful ladies can you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased in Milan station HK. Just need your opinion with this. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## accio sacculus

princessposh said:


> Please help me authenticate. I posted before but my pictures didn't upload for some reason.
> 
> Fendi spy bag
> 2211 8BR511 RQ1 059
> AE83674
> 
> View attachment 2332397
> 
> View attachment 2332398
> 
> View attachment 2332399
> 
> View attachment 2332400
> 
> View attachment 2332402
> 
> View attachment 2332403



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

queen.bianca said:


> Hello I found this fendi squirrel baguette on Etzy:
> 
> Can you please help me to authenticate it?
> 
> Item Name:Vintage baguette Gold Squirrel Hardware Buckle
> Item Number: /////
> Seller ID: BlueRoseRetro
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/conversations/260291534?section=inbox
> 
> I asked if inside the bag there is a serial number or an hologram, I am wating for the answer and the picture.
> 
> Thank you!



The link is not working...


----------



## accio sacculus

finestbrands said:


> Hello beautiful ladies can you please help me authenticate this bag I purchased in Milan station HK. Just need your opinion with this. Thanks a bunch!
> View attachment 2332814
> 
> View attachment 2332815
> 
> View attachment 2332816
> 
> View attachment 2332817
> 
> View attachment 2332818
> 
> View attachment 2332821
> 
> View attachment 2332824
> 
> View attachment 2332825
> 
> View attachment 2332826
> 
> View attachment 2332827



Would need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## queen.bianca

accio sacculus said:


> The link is not working...


Here it is: http://www.etsy.com/it/listing/158989424/vintage-purse-gold-squirrel-hardware?ref=favs_view_4

hope it works now. Looking to the inside logo to me it looks a fake. Anyway the seller sad me It has no serial inside.


----------



## baglady.1

queen.bianca said:


> Here it is: http://www.etsy.com/it/listing/158989424/vintage-purse-gold-squirrel-hardware?ref=favs_view_4
> 
> hope it works now. Looking to the inside logo to me it looks a fake. Anyway the seller sad me It has no serial inside.


 Looks fake to me too!


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Selleria Hobo
Link (if available): None
Comments: I've never owned a Fendi Selleria before so I need your help on this one. Thank you in advance


----------



## banbanshen

More Photos...


----------



## accio sacculus

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Selleria Hobo
> Link (if available): None
> Comments: I've never owned a Fendi Selleria before so I need your help on this one. Thank you in advance



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## banbanshen

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you very much for your help


----------



## bickyi

Hello, Can you please authenticate this fendi spy? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: AUTH Fendi Brown Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
Item #: 231052247687
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I bid on this thinking it was the chocolate spy, but just realized that the handles are a little different. What is the model name and color of this bag and what is the difference between this and the chocolate spy?


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> Hello, Can you please authenticate this fendi spy? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: AUTH Fendi Brown Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
> Item #: 231052247687
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I bid on this thinking it was the chocolate spy, but just realized that the handles are a little different. What is the model name and color of this bag and what is the difference between this and the chocolate spy?



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...it looks like Cognac, lighter, redder brown...


----------



## sandd13

Hello, 

Can you please confirm authenticity of Fendi bag on ebay:

*Item Name:* Do not know
*Item Number: *321207834418
*Seller ID:* old.new.vintage.dnp
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac97a9732

An hour to go though, hope I get a reply soon.. No pressure! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...it looks like Cognac, lighter, redder brown...


I got the missing pictures from the seller. Please check again. Thanks!

Hopefully this is good enough, if not, I'll ask for better pics again.


----------



## accio sacculus

sandd13 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please confirm authenticity of Fendi bag on ebay:
> 
> *Item Name:* Do not know
> *Item Number: *321207834418
> *Seller ID:* old.new.vintage.dnp
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authenti...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4ac97a9732
> 
> An hour to go though, hope I get a reply soon.. No pressure!
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> I got the missing pictures from the seller. Please check again. Thanks!
> 
> Hopefully this is good enough, if not, I'll ask for better pics again.



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## theringmaster1

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

Item Name: Fendi logo bag
Item Number:261286049156
Seller ID:svetlanabidnyuk86
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-handbag-/261286049156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5dcb584

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

theringmaster1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi logo bag
> Item Number:261286049156
> Seller ID:svetlanabidnyuk86
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-handbag-/261286049156?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd5dcb584
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial strip to confirm...


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you for your input! Are you sure this is the Cognac Spy? I looked up a bunch of other Cognac spies, and it seems like the handles are usually one solid color...but this one has a light red band on the bottom of each handle. Just a little confused...

Like the ones seen on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/the-confusion-between-cognac-and-chocolate-spy-bags-169409.html


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Thank you for your input! Are you sure this is the Cognac Spy? I looked up a bunch of other Cognac spies, and it seems like the handles are usually one solid color...but this one has a light red band on the bottom of each handle. Just a little confused...
> 
> Like the ones seen on this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/the-confusion-between-cognac-and-chocolate-spy-bags-169409.html


 There are many variations in color on cognac spy bags - depending on the year it was made & the dye batch....but this one is definitely cognac!


----------



## mslouise

Please, would any of you experts authenticate this one?

Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Beige Mini Crossbody bag
Item Number: 281159165313
Seller ID: mediactive
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281159165313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dalhousiekid

Hi guys - my first post!

I am about to purchase my first high-end bag but I can't decide between 2. Any thoughts from you veterans of designer bags?!

Fendi 2jours  or  LV Brea GM

Bags I have: Coach, Marc Jacobs, D&B, Kate Spade.

BTW, I'm glad to be here


----------



## accio sacculus

mslouise said:


> Please, would any of you experts authenticate this one?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Chameleon Beige Mini Crossbody bag
> Item Number: 281159165313
> Seller ID: mediactive
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281159165313?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Would need to see clear close up of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## armywife26

hi ma'am,

i want to bid on this purse; but i want to make sure that this is authentic to avoid after sales problems between the buyer and the seller. she only had 3 pics on her auction; but she provided me 4 more pictures. here are the 7 pictures for this purse.


----------



## armywife26

continuation...5th, 6th & 7th pic. What is the name/style of this Fendi purse? zucca chef metallic purce? thank you for your time


----------



## armywife26

hi ma'am,

i want to buy  this purse; but i want to make sure that this is  authentic to avoid after sales problems between the buyer and the  seller. here are the 7 pictures for this purse.

Item name: Fendi chef metallic bag? (not sure)
thank you for your time


----------



## armywife26

continuation 5th 6th and 7th pic

thank you for your time.


----------



## mrs.march

This is my first post, forgive me if I am doing this wrong. I saw this bag on Ebay and I am dying to buy it. I am sure it will go up in price as it is a new listing, but not sure it is a real Fendi. Can anyone help me? The item # is 
111173840728 seller:  astion-brandvalue01.  
I am not near a Fendi retailer, so I am not able to take it in to a store to check it out if I buy it. 
Any advice helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Mayann

Hi 

need help to authenticate this FENDI Tricolor Chameleon--everything looks great except the inner tag in ORANGE, the ones ive seen are in BROWN

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater

the one I found with brown tag inside

http://www.yournexthandbag.com/2011/12/blake-lively-gossip-girl-fendi/


----------



## baglady.1

armywife26 said:


> hi ma'am,
> 
> i want to buy  this purse; but i want to make sure that this is  authentic to avoid after sales problems between the buyer and the  seller. here are the 7 pictures for this purse.
> 
> Item name: Fendi chef metallic bag? (not sure)
> thank you for your time


 It is Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

mrs.march said:


> This is my first post, forgive me if I am doing this wrong. I saw this bag on Ebay and I am dying to buy it. I am sure it will go up in price as it is a new listing, but not sure it is a real Fendi. Can anyone help me? The item # is
> 111173840728 seller:  astion-brandvalue01.
> I am not near a Fendi retailer, so I am not able to take it in to a store to check it out if I buy it.
> Any advice helpful. Thanks!


 Pretty sure this is authentic FENDI - Vintage. I'd like to see an actual picture of the serial # seller mentions just to confirm it.


----------



## baglady.1

Mayann said:


> Hi
> 
> need help to authenticate this FENDI Tricolor Chameleon--everything looks great except the inner tag in ORANGE, the ones ive seen are in BROWN
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00119477.38532.100003854754035&type=3&theater
> 
> the one I found with brown tag inside
> 
> http://www.yournexthandbag.com/2011/12/blake-lively-gossip-girl-fendi/


 The bag is authentic FENDI  The diffence may be due to what season they were made in, or other factors.


----------



## armywife26

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic!


Hello baglady! someone already bought the purse. boohooo... i have been buying at actual premier brand stores so i really wanted to be sure... but thank you so much for your help. have a good evening


----------



## touchofgold

Hi.. FYI : I just checked her out on fb.. and she has clearly written in the description that the bags are super high quality replicas


----------



## Mayann

Thanks so much Baglady.1..now I can finally decide.


----------



## Mayann

touch of gold, to whom your message is directed?


----------



## touchofgold

Hi Mayann I am sorry I didn't provide a reference. . It was for you - have you bought from her ever before?


----------



## Mayann

@touchofgold--not yet, I want to make sure first. are there really factory outlets for fendi that they release items not passing quality control? the seller is quite honest about her items, stating whether they are clones or what not.


----------



## Mayann

she does meet ups too and even challenges to bring one I have bought original so I can compare all day long.


----------



## touchofgold

Mayann said:


> @touchofgold--not yet, I want to make sure first. are there really factory outlets for fendi that they release items not passing quality control? the seller is quite honest about her items, stating whether they are clones or what not.



Exactly what I liked about her.. she was very clear that her birkins were duplicates.. but I believe if one is a duplicate then all will be. .
About outlet deals - I am so happy I found Jeasica in a Gucci subforum. She sends regular emails about new arrivals and extra price cuts.  I am just hoping to get one for Fendi and Burberry!


----------



## Mayann

what is jeasica, is that a website? I didn't find any in google


----------



## Mindy87

Hey,

Could you please authenticate this bag. I bought it on Ebay and now I'm questioning weather it actually is real or not. I've tried to authenticate it before but people could not give me a clear yes/no answer. The hologram was there when I bought the bag but I don't know what happened to it. The bag is supposed to be nappa leather. THANK YOU!


----------



## touchofgold

Mayann said:


> what is jeasica, is that a website? I didn't find any in google



She is a SA at the San Marcos outlet. She sends regular emails to clients, and one of her clients posts those pictures and pricing details on the Gucci subforum. . I'll pm you her addy and number. . Just give her a call

P.s -  Her name is Jessica Childers. sorry about the typo!


----------



## baglady.1

Mayann said:


> Thanks so much Baglady.1..now I can finally decide.


Mayann - I think I've been dupped - never seen a knock off this good on new FENDI - please do not buy it. I am going to keep pics on file -- Cr*p they are getting so good at this...I have owned FENDI Chameleons too!ullhair::censor:


----------



## baglady.1

Mindy87 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag. I bought it on Ebay and now I'm questioning weather it actually is real or not. I've tried to authenticate it before but people could not give me a clear yes/no answer. The hologram was there when I bought the bag but I don't know what happened to it. The bag is supposed to be nappa leather. THANK YOU!


 Definitely fake bag!


----------



## Mayann

hi baglady..she was honest in her post though, I was just wondering if there are really outlets selling items not passing QC..it is really amazing how the details and all features of an orig fendi huh


----------



## Mayann

@touchof gold--thanks for the PM


----------



## bickyi

Hello Ladies! Can you please check out this fabulous auction that I just won? Looking for some accessories to go with my new cognac spy that's on it's way!  TIA! 

Item Name: Zucca Accessory Pochette + Makeup Bag (Anyone know the official names for these items?)
Item #: 281171332654
Seller: brandmarket1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Hello Ladies! Can you please check out this fabulous auction that I just won? Looking for some accessories to go with my new cognac spy that's on it's way!  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Zucca Accessory Pochette + Makeup Bag (Anyone know the official names for these items?)
> Item #: 281171332654
> Seller: brandmarket1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Great Score! The makeup pouch is definitely authentic, the other one with strap -- need to see a hologram tag, serial #, etc.....


----------



## ckpfashion

Hey there,

I purchased a Fendi Spy Bag from a reputable high-end auction house but now that it has arrived, I am questioning the authenticity for two reasons: 

1. I can peel off the sticker if I try
2. the Fendi in yellow on the back of the label is sticked into the lining, so it looks a little sloppy. At first touch it 100% felt like leather but now that I am questioning it, I am not sure.

Images below!


----------



## Mindy87

baglady.1 said:


> Definitely fake bag!


Thanks for the reply. Could you tell me what tells you it's fake? Even though that's what I expected it would be. I was young and didn't know better and it was one of my first bags ever and I bought it on eBay. Fortunately only this and one other bag way back then and after that I've only bought in stores. Is it easy to spot it's a fake if I would walk on the street with it? Though I am strictly against fake handbags I don't know what to do with it. I feel so stupid!


----------



## accio sacculus

ckpfashion said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I purchased a Fendi Spy Bag from a reputable high-end auction house but now that it has arrived, I am questioning the authenticity for two reasons:
> 
> 1. I can peel off the sticker if I try
> 2. the Fendi in yellow on the back of the label is sticked into the lining, so it looks a little sloppy. At first touch it 100% felt like leather but now that I am questioning it, I am not sure.
> 
> Images below!
> 
> View attachment 2345511
> 
> View attachment 2345512
> 
> View attachment 2345513
> 
> View attachment 2345514
> 
> View attachment 2345515
> 
> View attachment 2345516
> 
> View attachment 2345517



It's fake!


----------



## baglady.1

Mindy87 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Could you tell me what tells you it's fake? Even though that's what I expected it would be. I was young and didn't know better and it was one of my first bags ever and I bought it on eBay. Fortunately only this and one other bag way back then and after that I've only bought in stores. Is it easy to spot it's a fake if I would walk on the street with it? Though I am strictly against fake handbags I don't know what to do with it. I feel so stupid!


 It is very complex to authenticate these, but we are 100% certain. Plus, we don't generally post here our thought processes (many reasons).

I see a lot of fakes carried on the street - especially LVs, but it just make me think poorly of the person carrying it. I'm not sure how easy this one would be to detect - that is your call.....


----------



## Angelplata

Item Name: Fendi Red Satin Ribbon Bag
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:http://www.malleries.com/authentic-fendi-red-satin-ribbon-bag-i-38827-s-333.html


Hi I am new here, and never get Fendi before. This bag looks so pretty, so I bought it. But I am wondering if Fendi has this style? Is this a real Fendi?  Or fake Fendi.

 When I receive it,  it has no authenticate card, no receipt. But it's pretty new, almost like a new one.


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> Great Score! The makeup pouch is definitely authentic, the other one with strap -- need to see a hologram tag, serial #, etc.....


Woohoohoo! Doing the happy dance now!  Really hoping the other pouch with the strap is real too. I messaged the seller for the missing pics, but he's been unresponsive. Maybe I should just be brave and assume the other one is real too so I can pay. So excited. Thank you, thank you, thank you! 

------
Can you take a look at this Cognac spy for me? It just arrived in the mail today and it was authenticated by accio, but the hologram tag is peeling a little in the corner so I'm a little worried. It doesn't peel off completely like a sticker would, but the top layer of it is sticking up. If this is authentic, is it okay to glue this back down?

I took extra pics of my own, and here is the original listing info:

Item Name: AUTH Fendi Brown Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
Item #: 231052247687
Seller: standingpoint
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

My own pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Cognac Spy



Really, super hoping the Cognac spy is the real deal because I am IN LOVE with it! So super soft and the leather smells so good. Assuming it's real, can you tell me if this bag has the special coating to prevent against fading? (I think the bag is 2007 according to the serial, but I'm not sure since it didn't come with an authenticity card.) If it doesn't already have the coating, should I apply Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent after Apple conditioner? I'm new to Fendi leather so I'm not sure if I have to worry about water spots and what not like I do with LV vachetta.

Excuse me for all the questions, and thank you for all your help. I seriously don't know what I would do without all you wonderful authenticators on TPF. I truly admire all your time and generosity. You guys are the best! :salute:


----------



## baglady.1

Angelplata said:


> Item Name: Fendi Red Satin Ribbon Bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:http://www.malleries.com/authentic-fendi-red-satin-ribbon-bag-i-38827-s-333.html
> 
> 
> Hi I am new here, and never get Fendi before. This bag looks so pretty, so I bought it. But I am wondering if Fendi has this style? Is this a real Fendi?  Or fake Fendi.
> 
> When I receive it,  it has no authenticate card, no receipt. But it's pretty new, almost like a new one.


 I haven't seen that style before either, but it is an authentic FENDI.


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Woohoohoo! Doing the happy dance now!  Really hoping the other pouch with the strap is real too. I messaged the seller for the missing pics, but he's been unresponsive. Maybe I should just be brave and assume the other one is real too so I can pay. So excited. Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> ------
> Can you take a look at this Cognac spy for me? It just arrived in the mail today and it was authenticated by accio, but the hologram tag is peeling a little in the corner so I'm a little worried. It doesn't peel off completely like a sticker would, but the top layer of it is sticking up. If this is authentic, is it okay to glue this back down?
> 
> I took extra pics of my own, and here is the original listing info:
> 
> Item Name: AUTH Fendi Brown Calf Leather 'Spy' Bag Zucca Hobo Top Handle Bag Italy
> Item #: 231052247687
> Seller: standingpoint
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> My own pictures: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Cognac Spy
> 
> 
> 
> Really, super hoping the Cognac spy is the real deal because I am IN LOVE with it! So super soft and the leather smells so good. Assuming it's real, can you tell me if this bag has the special coating to prevent against fading? (I think the bag is 2007 according to the serial, but I'm not sure since it didn't come with an authenticity card.) If it doesn't already have the coating, should I apply Apple Garde Rain & Stain Repellent after Apple conditioner? I'm new to Fendi leather so I'm not sure if I have to worry about water spots and what not like I do with LV vachetta.
> 
> Excuse me for all the questions, and thank you for all your help. I seriously don't know what I would do without all you wonderful authenticators on TPF. I truly admire all your time and generosity. You guys are the best! :salute:


  The Cognac Spy is authentic, the cellophane lifting is not a sign that it is a fake, expecially if the backing glue is still shown. On fakes, there is no glue residue, or very little spot. Big congrats on yr new spy!!
Regarding treating the leather - don't do it!! LOL!! at most if it gets dusty, use a very mild cleaner in a few spots and buff dry. The Nappa leather....not good when it is conditioned as it absorbs the conditioner like a sponge & get heavy....


----------



## ampersand.cv

Hello, I was recently given this bag as a gift, and I know you shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, but is this authentic? The person I got it from claimed she bought it at a Fendi store in italy in the mid 1970's:


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> The Cognac Spy is authentic, the cellophane lifting is not a sign that it is a fake, expecially if the backing glue is still shown. On fakes, there is no glue residue, or very little spot. Big congrats on yr new spy!!
> Regarding treating the leather - don't do it!! LOL!! at most if it gets dusty, use a very mild cleaner in a few spots and buff dry. The Nappa leather....not good when it is conditioned as it absorbs the conditioner like a sponge & get heavy....


yes yes YES! I am one happy camper right now! Pictures don't do this bag justice. Now I know why people love the cognac color so much! I won't condition it either as instructed. Thank you so much, baglady! =)


----------



## accio sacculus

ampersand.cv said:


> Hello, I was recently given this bag as a gift, and I know you shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth, but is this authentic? The person I got it from claimed she bought it at a Fendi store in italy in the mid 1970's:



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Angelplata

baglady.1 said:


> I haven't seen that style before either, but it is an authentic FENDI.


Thank you so much. I am sooooo happy to hear that!


----------



## Lasse

Hello! I just purchased a beige Fendi scarf, and I would really appreciate if someone could take a look at it and tell me if it's authentic.
Thanks in advance!

Item: Fendi, beige logo scarf, 100% wool.
Seller: DesignerStoreNY
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-100-Wool-Beige-White-w-logo-Scarf-NEW-/370847690607


----------



## baglady.1

Lasse said:


> Hello! I just purchased a beige Fendi scarf, and I would really appreciate if someone could take a look at it and tell me if it's authentic.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item: Fendi, beige logo scarf, 100% wool.
> Seller: DesignerStoreNY
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-100-Wool-Beige-White-w-logo-Scarf-NEW-/370847690607


 We really don't have expertise on something like this. Also, I am not familiar with the coding on the hologram tag....it may be different on accesories like this...sorry!


----------



## Lasse

baglady.1 said:


> We really don't have expertise on something like this. Also, I am not familiar with the coding on the hologram tag....it may be different on accesories like this...sorry!


Ah, okey. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Mindy87

baglady.1 said:


> It is very complex to authenticate these, but we are 100% certain. Plus, we don't generally post here our thought processes (many reasons).
> 
> I see a lot of fakes carried on the street - especially LVs, but it just make me think poorly of the person carrying it. I'm not sure how easy this one would be to detect - that is your call.....


Yeah I think I'm quite good at recognizing LV fakes too for example but this one was a tough one. Sadly I've had it for years before even realizing it (like I said, young and stupid) and now I feel so bad cause I'd never buy a fake bag I rather pay the full price but back then we didn't have that many designer stores here. Now I don't know what to do with it. Feels bad to just throw it out like that, or the Birkin I have that is apparently fake but with a quick look looks real. But it would somehow feel wrong to wear them  and selling fakes is basically illegal right? Even if you say it's not authentic? Cause I'm not so familiar with these things.


----------



## freepockets

Hi Experts,

I found this lovely bag at my local Winners/TJMaxx store and I couldnt resist!

It was one of 4 different Fendi bags on sale there.

It looks pretty good to me but could someone else give me their thoughts on the authenticity? The photo of the hologram doesnt show the ring of little F emblems around the central one well. i can take more photos if required.

I have 10 days to return it if we see anything suspicious.

Freepockets


----------



## accio sacculus

freepockets said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I found this lovely bag at my local Winners/TJMaxx store and I couldnt resist!
> 
> It was one of 4 different Fendi bags on sale there.
> 
> It looks pretty good to me but could someone else give me their thoughts on the authenticity? The photo of the hologram doesnt show the ring of little F emblems around the central one well. i can take more photos if required.
> 
> I have 10 days to return it if we see anything suspicious.
> 
> Freepockets



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## bickyi

HELLO, please kindly authenticate the following Spy! I know baglady owns a similar bag...maybe we can be spy twins! 

Item Name: FENDI Spy Bag Tobacco Zucca Monogram Canvas & Tortoise Leather
Item #: 281176686936
Seller: csy711
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Spy-B...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional seller-provided pictures are attached. Can you please tell me if this is the COGNAC or CHOCOLATE color? TIA!


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> Great Score! The makeup pouch is definitely authentic, the other one with strap -- need to see a hologram tag, serial #, etc.....


These just arrived today! Can you please take a look at the photos I took and confirm authenticity? The cosmetic bag looks great, but the bag with the strap has no hologram tag or leather serial tag (I looked EVERYWHERE!) so I'm a bit concerned. As always, your expertise is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! 


Pictures of Zucca bag w/ strap: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Pochette Bag
Note: The letter "I" on one of the FENDI engraved buckles looks really faint. Also, there is some stickiness along the seams of the pocket if I open it really wide. 

Pictures of Zucca cosmetic bag: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Cosmetic Bag


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> HELLO, please kindly authenticate the following Spy! I know baglady owns a similar bag...maybe we can be spy twins!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Spy Bag Tobacco Zucca Monogram Canvas & Tortoise Leather
> Item #: 281176686936
> Seller: csy711
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Spy-B...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional seller-provided pictures are attached. Can you please tell me if this is the COGNAC or CHOCOLATE color? TIA!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> These just arrived today! Can you please take a look at the photos I took and confirm authenticity? The cosmetic bag looks great, but the bag with the strap has no hologram tag or leather serial tag (I looked EVERYWHERE!) so I'm a bit concerned. As always, your expertise is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Pictures of Zucca bag w/ strap: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Pochette Bag
> Note: The letter "I" on one of the FENDI engraved buckles looks really faint. Also, there is some stickiness along the seams of the pocket if I open it really wide.
> 
> Pictures of Zucca cosmetic bag: http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Cosmetic Bag



Is there a serial number stamped in ink on the lining of the pocket?


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number stamped in ink on the lining of the pocket?



I think I found it! It's super light and will only show up when there's light reflected. It is stamped on the lining of the pocket right behind the metal plate. I hope both bag w/ strap and cosmetic bag are good!

Added pics of the serial # to the album again, please check! (it's on page 2 of the album) 
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Pochette Bag


----------



## bickyi

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you! I was a little concerned because I thought the Zucca spy only came in Chocolate, but the ebay pictures almost make it look reddish/Cognac. 

I really want something in the dark chocolate brown color since I already have a cognac spy. Does the chocolate color start to look like cognac when it fades?  


EDIT:
I'm really confused now...I thought the zucca spy only came in chocolate because of this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/cognac-zucca-spy-ever-seen-one-176971.html

but then I saw baglady's comment here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/zucca-nappa-spy-s-146693.html#post3052293

So DID the zucca spy come in both chocolate and cognac? If it did....can you guys tell from the ebay pics whether this is the chocolate or cognac color? I tried to ask the seller, but got no response. 

As you can tell, I really do try to search and find answers on my own before bothering you experts, but sometimes there are so many conflicting answers, I get confused!


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Thank you! I was a little concerned because I thought the Zucca spy only came in Chocolate, but the ebay pictures almost make it look reddish/Cognac.
> 
> I really want something in the dark chocolate brown color since I already have a cognac spy. Does the chocolate color start to look like cognac when it fades?
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> I'm really confused now...I thought the zucca spy only came in chocolate because of this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/cognac-zucca-spy-ever-seen-one-176971.html
> 
> but then I saw baglady's comment here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/zucca-nappa-spy-s-146693.html#post3052293
> 
> So DID the zucca spy come in both chocolate and cognac? If it did....can you guys tell from the ebay pics whether this is the chocolate or cognac color? I tried to ask the seller, but got no response.
> 
> As you can tell, I really do try to search and find answers on my own before bothering you experts, but sometimes there are so many conflicting answers, I get confused!


 Your bag is chocolate brown, not cognac.   Not sure if cognac ever existed with zucca spy & a lot of fakes in that color combo....but some may have been made.....


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> I think I found it! It's super light and will only show up when there's light reflected. It is stamped on the lining of the pocket right behind the metal plate. I hope both bag w/ strap and cosmetic bag are good!
> 
> Added pics of the serial # to the album again, please check! (it's on page 2 of the album)
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bickyi/library/My Fendi Collection/Fendi Zucca Pochette Bag


The bag appears to be authentic...probably from 2002 season.


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> Your bag is chocolate brown, not cognac.   Not sure if cognac ever existed with zucca spy & a lot of fakes in that color combo....but some may have been made.....



Yay, glad to hear that! Can you tell me if the dustbag in the auction is the original dustbag that came with the zucca spy? I see some on ebay listed with the black dustbag, and that's also what came with my cognac spy. 

heres the link again: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Spy-B...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



baglady.1 said:


> The bag appears to be authentic...probably from 2002 season.



Thank you! You made my day! I feel like I got 2 for the price of one, so yes...Great score indeed!


----------



## kgayle_lao

item: Fendi perforated yellow leather small shoulder bag

item no.: 271284664865

seller: irucr2012

link: http://******/18M5Rxt

comment: hi! 

Can you please help me authenticae this bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

bickyi said:


> Yay, glad to hear that! Can you tell me if the dustbag in the auction is the original dustbag that came with the zucca spy? I see some on ebay listed with the black dustbag, and that's also what came with my cognac spy.
> 
> heres the link again: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Spy-B...I7JiS8UXkxNK000isrLok%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! You made my day! I feel like I got 2 for the price of one, so yes...Great score indeed!



No, this is an older dustbag...


----------



## accio sacculus

kgayle_lao said:


> item: Fendi perforated yellow leather small shoulder bag
> 
> item no.: 271284664865
> 
> seller: irucr2012
> 
> link: http://******/18M5Rxt
> 
> comment: hi!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticae this bag? Thanks in advance!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number on the back of the leather tab to confirm...


----------



## simsima

Hello!
Would you kindly authenticate the below listing? TIA 

Item Name: FENDI 2jours leather bag in blue
Item #:131008646820
Seller: pinkkitten9999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e80b94ea4


----------



## accio sacculus

simsima said:


> Hello!
> Would you kindly authenticate the below listing? TIA
> 
> Item Name: FENDI 2jours leather bag in blue
> Item #:131008646820
> Seller: pinkkitten9999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e80b94ea4



Something seems really off to me...would need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm....


----------



## priyankaraman

Kindly Authenticate

Name: FENDI Pochette in Cream and Orange
Link with pics: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2077766.1073741832.94832582765&type=3&theater

Thanks,
Priyanka


----------



## priyankaraman

priyankaraman said:


> Kindly Authenticate
> 
> Name: FENDI Pochette in Cream and Orange
> Link with pics: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2077766.1073741832.94832582765&type=3&theater
> 
> Thanks,
> Priyanka


The seller is also listed it on ebay: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-Pochette-Cream-and-Orange-/281084236572

I am worried about the logo tag and the zipper.
They seem little unusual.


----------



## flowergirl68

Would you please be kind enough to authenticate my recent purchase?

*Item Name (if you know   it):* Baguette




























There is no hologram.  If you had any idea of the age, that would be useful too!

Thanks very much.


----------



## accio sacculus

priyankaraman said:


> Kindly Authenticate
> 
> Name: FENDI Pochette in Cream and Orange
> Link with pics: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2077766.1073741832.94832582765&type=3&theater
> 
> Thanks,
> Priyanka



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

flowergirl68 said:


> Would you please be kind enough to authenticate my recent purchase?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* Baguette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no hologram.  If you had any idea of the age, that would be useful too!
> 
> Thanks very much.



Looks good, IMO!    Looks to be approximately 2001-ish


----------



## flowergirl68

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!    Looks to be approximately 2001-ish



Thank you so much!  My first Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

simsima said:


> Hello!
> Would you kindly authenticate the below listing? TIA
> 
> Item Name: FENDI 2jours leather bag in blue
> Item #:131008646820
> Seller: pinkkitten9999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item1e80b94ea4


Looks fake


----------



## GFeria

Please authenticate this item (auction ends soon):

*Item Name:* *FENDI *SELLERIA* BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG*

*Item Number:* 281175945096
*Seller ID:* grittygrl
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281175945096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

*Thank you!*
*


----------



## twoturntables

Help! Thanks for everything that you wonderful experts do! 

Seller:ziscogeorge
Item:AUTHENTIC FENDI Chameleon 2Way Hand Bag Black×Brown×Beige
Number: 171141446519
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d8d33b77


----------



## baglady.1

GFeria said:


> Please authenticate this item (auction ends soon):
> 
> *Item Name:* *FENDI *SELLERIA* BLACK LEATHER HANDBAG*
> 
> *Item Number:* 281175945096
> *Seller ID:* grittygrl
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281175945096?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> *Thank you!*
> *


 iT IS AUTHENTIC!


----------



## baglady.1

twoturntables said:


> Help! Thanks for everything that you wonderful experts do!
> 
> Seller:ziscogeorge
> Item:AUTHENTIC FENDI Chameleon 2Way Hand Bag Black×Brown×Beige
> Number: 171141446519
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...519?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27d8d33b77


Need more pics: close up of FENDI patch inside bag, underside of it showing serial #, hologram tag.


----------



## GFeria

Thank you, baglady.1!


----------



## corame

Thank you girls. You make a wonderful job


----------



## Stan30

Hello,

Please help authenticate this Fendi purse. I am not aware of its name. 

Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Fendi+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-4,4

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## ginaki

Excuse me, but I did not know where to post it, please report - I already reported the listing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-Tote-/251351177139?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a85b297b3


----------



## cia8tta

Please help me authenticate these two bags, thanks!

Item Name:Fendi Turquoise Vitello Leather "2Jours Elite" Shopper Bag NEW $2260
Item Number:
Seller ID:********
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/310760366112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name:New Red Fendi 2Jours Bag
Item Number:
Seller ID:kolejr22 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190921391834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## pieshi

Hi. I don't have any info on the bag and was hoping I could get an education and authenticated. I picked up the bag from a second hand store. Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

Stan30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help authenticate this Fendi purse. I am not aware of its name.
> 
> Link: http://www.sulit.com.ph/index.php/v...Fendi+bag&event=Search+Ranking,Position,1-4,4
> 
> Thanks,
> Stan


 It is an authentic Fendi textile zucchino bag from 2004 season.


----------



## baglady.1

cia8tta said:


> Please help me authenticate these two bags, thanks!
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Turquoise Vitello Leather "2Jours Elite" Shopper Bag NEW $2260
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:********
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/310760366112?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name:New Red Fendi 2Jours Bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:kolejr22
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/190921391834?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


#1 is authentic
#2 - need clearer pic of hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

pieshi said:


> Hi. I don't have any info on the bag and was hoping I could get an education and authenticated. I picked up the bag from a second hand store. Thanks!


 It is NOT a Fendi, it is a fake...sorry!


----------



## pieshi

baglady.1 said:


> It is NOT a Fendi, it is a fake...sorry!



Thank you for the speedy reply!!!


----------



## Stan30

baglady.1 said:


> It is an authentic Fendi textile zucchino bag from 2004 season.


Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Wallet
Link (if available): None
Attach photos: Thank in advance


----------



## tianayubi

Hi, 

I hope anyone could help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much.

item: fendi handbag

item no.: 171140776906

seller: jurgita82klaudija

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171140776906


----------



## tianayubi

And another one,

item: Fendi Suede Handbag 100% Authentic Guaranteed SEE PICS!

item no.: 121187945728

seller:  rrao3942

link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=171140776906


----------



## baglady.1

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Wallet
> Link (if available): None
> Attach photos: Thank in advance


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

tianayubi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope anyone could help me to authenticate this bag. Thank you so much.
> 
> item: fendi handbag
> 
> item no.: 171140776906
> 
> seller: jurgita82klaudija
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171140776906


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

tianayubi said:


> And another one,
> 
> item: Fendi Suede Handbag 100% Authentic Guaranteed SEE PICS!
> 
> item no.: 121187945728
> 
> seller:  rrao3942
> 
> link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=171140776906


 Here is the actual link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12118794572...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=121187945728&_rdc=1
It is authentic Fendi


----------



## tianayubi

Thank you, thank you so much baglady.1
Now I can bid with confidence


----------



## tianayubi

.


----------



## amphora

Item Name: Fendi Clutch
Link:  http://******/1e7jp8c
Attached Photos:









Please authentic this clutch! Thank you!!!


----------



## queen.bianca

Hello, I am watching this item on ebay. But I am not sure if it authentic because the seller sold another bag like that nearly 3 weeks ago. I asked for more pictures and she sent me out of focus pictures...

Anyweay I post the pic of the code that is the only one can be seen clearly.

Item Name: Fendi zucca chef bag
Item Number: 221295354545
Seller ID: serena3858
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/221295354545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

amphora said:


> Item Name: Fendi Clutch
> Link:  http://******/1e7jp8c
> Attached Photos:
> 
> View attachment 2360375
> View attachment 2360376
> View attachment 2360377
> View attachment 2360378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authentic this clutch! Thank you!!!


 Pretty sure this is authentic, but I need to see the leather serial # strip sewn into lining opposite side from hologram tag....


----------



## baglady.1

queen.bianca said:


> Hello, I am watching this item on ebay. But I am not sure if it authentic because the seller sold another bag like that nearly 3 weeks ago. I asked for more pictures and she sent me out of focus pictures...
> 
> Anyweay I post the pic of the code that is the only one can be seen clearly.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi zucca chef bag
> Item Number: 221295354545
> Seller ID: serena3858
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/221295354545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Pretty sure this is authentic, but I need to see the leather serial # strip sewn into lining opposite side from hologram tag.... - really cute bag, BTW.


----------



## tianayubi

Hi BagLady.1 or anyone,

Could you please help me authenticate this bag?? Thank you so much!

Item Name: Authentic~Fendi~Siganture~Flap~Handbag/Purse~Made Italy
Item Number: 300591001965
Seller ID:  psuchez 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300591001965&ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123http://www.ebay.it/itm/221295354545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

tianayubi said:


> Hi BagLady.1 or anyone,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this bag?? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic~Fendi~Siganture~Flap~Handbag/Purse~Made Italy
> Item Number: 300591001965
> Seller ID:  psuchez
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300591001965&ssPageName=ADME:X:BORO:US:1123


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining of pocket usually.


----------



## tianayubi

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining of pocket usually.


Thank you. I have to wait the seller send it to me, thank you.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selle...947?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35ccc6e6bb


----------



## Cacciatrice

Hello! I bought this bag on eBay before finding out about this awsome website. 
I think it's fake..but may I am wrong.
Help please:


----------



## fluffyforever

Hi, could someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks!

item: fendi spy bag

item no.: 251351387864

seller: nwartzygirl

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BR511-SMALL-CARAMEL-COGNAC-LEATHER-SATCHEL-SPY-BAG-EUC-/251351387864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a85b5ced8


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> Hello! I bought this bag on eBay before finding out about this awsome website.
> I think it's fake..but may I am wrong.Help please:


 You were right, it is a fake


----------



## baglady.1

fluffyforever said:


> Hi, could someone please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks!
> 
> item: fendi spy bag
> 
> item no.: 251351387864
> 
> seller: nwartzygirl
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BR511...864?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a85b5ced8


 Fake!


----------



## <3 purses

Hello authenticators, I recently bought this fendi 2jours for a really good deal, I received it today. At first glance it seems to check out, I compare it corner to corner to my authentic 2jours I bought from the boutique. But I won't feel at peace if I didn't have it authenticated here. The only thing weird about this bag to me is the lining. The material is stiffer, perhaps it's too new? Unlike my authentic one which I can easily pull up the lining to yank out the hologram, this one seems to be glued on to the bottom and side leather. And it's not one piece of fabric going from the middle compartment all the way to the top, there are 2 different pieces that got stitched together, please refer to pictures 5-6 for the inside bottom of the bag 

http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Fendi%202jours?sort=3&page=1

eBay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Beige-F...%2Fn2nZCEQC15naqBWYsk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
seller : kikiconnect
item # : 190921405683
Thank you so very much for your help, crossing fingers


----------



## fluffyforever

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!




Thanks. I really need a spy in my life, and that color was beautiful. Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## SFW88




----------



## SFW88

Can someone tell me if this purse is Authentic or not? Sorry new to this and I still learning how to work this app.


----------



## SFW88

I don't know if I did the first post correctly but is this fendi vintage bag authentic


----------



## SFW88

I purchased it off of thread flip and was told that it was authentic I just wanted to verify the authentic vintage fendi draw string


----------



## SFW88

Item name is - vintage fendi authentic bucket drawstring

I purchased the bag on threadflipped and wanted to know the authenticity of this item.


----------



## baglady.1

<3 purses said:


> Hello authenticators, I recently bought this fendi 2jours for a really good deal, I received it today. At first glance it seems to check out, I compare it corner to corner to my authentic 2jours I bought from the boutique. But I won't feel at peace if I didn't have it authenticated here. The only thing weird about this bag to me is the lining. The material is stiffer, perhaps it's too new? Unlike my authentic one which I can easily pull up the lining to yank out the hologram, this one seems to be glued on to the bottom and side leather. And it's not one piece of fabric going from the middle compartment all the way to the top, there are 2 different pieces that got stitched together, please refer to pictures 5-6 for the inside bottom of the bag
> 
> http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Fendi 2jours?sort=3&page=1
> 
> eBay link http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Beige-F...%2Fn2nZCEQC15naqBWYsk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> seller : kikiconnect
> item # : 190921405683
> Thank you so very much for your help, crossing fingers


 Wow! U got a screaming deal on that bag! 
That is a really really new one, they make some minor changes I think, but it looks OK to me.


----------



## baglady.1

SFW88 said:


> View attachment 2362320
> View attachment 2362321
> View attachment 2362322
> View attachment 2362323
> View attachment 2362324
> View attachment 2362325
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me if this purse is Authentic or not? Sorry new to this and I still learning how to work this app.


On these older bags we usually can't authenticate without a serial # picture.


----------



## <3 purses

baglady.1 said:


> Wow! U got a screaming deal on that bag!
> That is a really really new one, they make some minor changes I think, but it looks OK to me.


Thank you so so much, I'm so relieved and happy. I was so worried I almost couldn't sleep last night lol yes this is an awesome deal, I saw it listed and bought right away without any second thought, can't beat this price  thanks again for the wonderful thing you all do here for us


----------



## aby_h

Hi

I just bought a fendi forever zucca baulotto from www.reebonz.ae .the bag was delivered today. What bothers me is that the serial number on the leather tag inside does not match with the serial number on the authentication card. attached is the link to the pictures. Please authenticate this for me!

the link for the pics is given below:

https://picasaweb.google.com/118249...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMfH2K_F_ICPBQ&feat=directlink


Thanks!!

Desperately waiting for the response... i hope its not fake! i got it for AED 1600


----------



## baglady.1

aby_h said:


> Hi
> 
> I just bought a fendi forever zucca baulotto from http://www.reebonz.ae .the bag was delivered today. What bothers me is that the serial number on the leather tag inside does not match with the serial number on the authentication card. attached is the link to the pictures. Please authenticate this for me!
> 
> the link for the pics is given below:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/118249...&authkey=Gv1sRgCMfH2K_F_ICPBQ&feat=directlink
> 
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Desperately waiting for the response... i hope its not fake! i got it for AED 1600


 It is authentic Fendi -- they never match nor are they intended to match exactly....


----------



## aby_h

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi -- they never match nor are they intended to match exactly....




Thanks a ton for your input!


----------



## Kik0th3cat

Hi, all! 
This is another pic


----------



## Kik0th3cat

Hi guys! 
I purchase black spy bag from second hand store and would like to know if its authentic or not.
Please help me!

Thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Kik0th3cat said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I purchase black spy bag from second hand store and would like to know if its authentic or not.
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




The pic you posted is of a metallic spy...


----------



## Kik0th3cat

No, it is black
I think because of the light.
Sorry for confusion!


----------



## Kik0th3cat

I saw some articles about spy bags. If it says "fog" on the authenticity card, it is fake.
Is it true?


----------



## Cubalibre520

Hi! Can you authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!

Item: MPRS NEW FENDI 8BH250 D7E 2JOURS MM NERO LEATHER TOTE BAG GHW
Item No.: 321228511363
Seller: etrade21983
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-FE...363?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acab61883


----------



## Cubalibre520

Can you also help me with this one? I am new to Fendi and dont know what to look for. Thanks!

Item: NEW Genuine FENDI 2JOURS Midium Blue Bag 8BH250 Free Express Shipping
No.: 251337313136
Seller: korea-gugus
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a84df0b70


----------



## nayna

Can anyone help me find out whether this classic Spy is authentic or not? 
  Im not really familiar with Fendi, but at least the seller seems good. Let me know if you need additional pictures.

 item: original fendi spy bag

item no.: 720934660

seller: Ally7 

link:  http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...taschen/original-fendi-spy-bag/v/an720934660/

Thank you so much!


----------



## nayna

nayna said:


> Can anyone help me find out whether this classic Spy is authentic or not?
> Im not really familiar with Fendi, but at least the seller seems good. Let me know if you need additional pictures.
> 
> item: original fendi spy bag
> 
> item no.: 720934660
> 
> seller: Ally7
> 
> link:  http://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleidu...taschen/original-fendi-spy-bag/v/an720934660/
> 
> Thank you so much!



Oh, silly me  Only now I found out at the a50045 hologram number identifies a Fendi fake and that a bag with the same serial number has already been determined a fake.
Thank god didn't place a bid on it yet as I already had a feeling that this offer was to good to be true  Well, at least that will teach me to at least always google the numbers on the bag before even adding an item on my watchlist and to never bid on anything, especially bags I'm not familiar with, before having it authenticated here.


----------



## armywife26

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic!


hi baglady! i just received this purse that you said was Authentic... 
The dustbag is satin/silky white... is it supposed to be in that color? i took some pics of the dustbag. I just need your final Yay or Nay so that I can leave an appropriate feedback to the seller...

Thanks in advance for your time!

(My original post was post #793 and your authentication post was 797... just in case you want to review the other pictures again)


----------



## magdalinka

Hey dear authenticators. I came across this Fendi in a second hand shop. It seemed good to me so I took the chance. Would greatly appreciate your input on it's authenticity. 

Bag name: canvas Fendi bag
Photos are taken by me. 
Thank you so very much for your help. 
Thank


----------



## annestiil

Hi!

I purchased this Fendi on fashionphile.com but wanted to see if you guys could confirm that it's authentic.

Item: FENDI Calf Hair Leopard Print Interior Peekaboo Tote Black
Seller: fashionphile.com
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Calf-Hair-Leopard-Print-Interior-Peekaboo-Tote-Black-46647#

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kjstevens

Hi there, i found this ad from kijiji, i was wondering if this is authentic. I hope someone can help me if as soon as possible. Here's the link
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...thentic-Fendi-Floral-Pouch-W0QQAdIdZ528000335

Fendi Floral Pouch
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thanks in Advance


----------



## accio sacculus

Kik0th3cat said:


> No, it is black
> I think because of the light.
> Sorry for confusion!




Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm,,,


----------



## accio sacculus

Cubalibre520 said:


> Hi! Can you authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: MPRS NEW FENDI 8BH250 D7E 2JOURS MM NERO LEATHER TOTE BAG GHW
> 
> Item No.: 321228511363
> 
> Seller: etrade21983
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MPRS-NEW-FE...363?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4acab61883




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Cubalibre520 said:


> Can you also help me with this one? I am new to Fendi and dont know what to look for. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: NEW Genuine FENDI 2JOURS Midium Blue Bag 8BH250 Free Express Shipping
> 
> No.: 251337313136
> 
> Seller: korea-gugus
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Genuine...136?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a84df0b70




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

nayna said:


> Oh, silly me  Only now I found out at the a50045 hologram number identifies a Fendi fake and that a bag with the same serial number has already been determined a fake.
> Thank god didn't place a bid on it yet as I already had a feeling that this offer was to good to be true  Well, at least that will teach me to at least always google the numbers on the bag before even adding an item on my watchlist and to never bid on anything, especially bags I'm not familiar with, before having it authenticated here.




It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

armywife26 said:


> hi baglady! i just received this purse that you said was Authentic...
> The dustbag is satin/silky white... is it supposed to be in that color? i took some pics of the dustbag. I just need your final Yay or Nay so that I can leave an appropriate feedback to the seller...
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time!
> 
> (My original post was post #793 and your authentication post was 797... just in case you want to review the other pictures again)



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

magdalinka said:


> Hey dear authenticators. I came across this Fendi in a second hand shop. It seemed good to me so I took the chance. Would greatly appreciate your input on it's authenticity.
> 
> Bag name: canvas Fendi bag
> Photos are taken by me.
> Thank you so very much for your help.
> Thank




I'm not sure about this one... baglady.1??  :SOS:


----------



## accio sacculus

annestiil said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased this Fendi on fashionphile.com but wanted to see if you guys could confirm that it's authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> Item: FENDI Calf Hair Leopard Print Interior Peekaboo Tote Black
> 
> Seller: fashionphile.com
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Calf-Hair-Leopard-Print-Interior-Peekaboo-Tote-Black-46647#
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kjstevens said:


> Hi there, i found this ad from kijiji, i was wondering if this is authentic. I hope someone can help me if as soon as possible. Here's the link
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...thentic-Fendi-Floral-Pouch-W0QQAdIdZ528000335
> 
> Fendi Floral Pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2368997
> View attachment 2369000
> View attachment 2369002
> View attachment 2369003
> 
> 
> Thanks in Advance





Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## armywife26

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



On page 53, my original post was #793 and your authentication post was 797... I just want to let you see the Fendi Dustbag coz this is the first time I have seen a white fendi dust bag. 

but here they are again


----------



## magdalinka

accio sacculus said:


> I'm not sure about this one... baglady.1??  :SOS:




Thank you very much for your input. I attached a couple more pics of the hardware. Maybe this would help? The lining is thick canvas with imprinted Fendi throughout. Thanks again! Will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## kjstevens

Heres another pic


----------



## kjstevens

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number to confirm...




Here's another pic .. Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

magdalinka said:


> Hey dear authenticators. I came across this Fendi in a second hand shop. It seemed good to me so I took the chance. Would greatly appreciate your input on it's authenticity.
> 
> Bag name: canvas Fendi bag
> Photos are taken by me.
> Thank you so very much for your help.
> Thank


 There are zillions of fake textile zucchino FENDI bags in the styles that Fendi actually produced, and it is extremely difficult for us to determine the "fake" from "real" because they are such good replicas. Many of them are sold online.  I can't really make a call on yours.


----------



## baglady.1

armywife26 said:


> On page 53, my original post was #793 and your authentication post was 797... I just want to let you see the Fendi Dustbag coz this is the first time I have seen a white fendi dust bag.
> 
> but here they are again


 The dust bag does not have any relevance IMO. 
Yes it is real, but if it was fake and the bag was real, I am not sure that it would matter?


----------



## magdalinka

baglady.1 said:


> There are zillions of fake textile zucchino FENDI bags in the styles that Fendi actually produced, and it is extremely difficult for us to determine the "fake" from "real" because they are such good replicas. Many of them are sold online.  I can't really make a call on yours.


Thank you very much for taking a look. Everything looks authentic to me but there is something in the back of my mind that makes me question it.. Maybe it's the weight - it feels lighter than it should be and the canvas is not as thick as my authentic Zucchino. 
Thanks again


----------



## juebrueren

1&#65292;Item Name:fendi spy bag
Item Number:261309796559
Seller ID:keoghs
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Lea...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd74710cf


2&#65292;item name Tan Leather Fendi Spy Bag in Excellent Condition
Item number 261309797501
Seller ID Keoghs
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tan-Leath...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd747147d

Please check those bags for me. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## juebrueren

Item name fendi spy
Item number 141089444349
Seller ID ceg1983
Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Spy...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20d99611fd

Thank you


----------



## pw883

Did Fendi ever make this color of spy bag? Bought second hand and figure it's fake but just wanted to double check.


----------



## baglady.1

juebrueren said:


> 1&#65292;Item Name:fendi spy bag
> Item Number:261309796559
> Seller ID:keoghs
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Black-Lea...59?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd74710cf
> 
> 
> 2&#65292;item name Tan Leather Fendi Spy Bag in Excellent Condition
> Item number 261309797501
> Seller ID Keoghs
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tan-Leath...01?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cd747147d
> 
> Please check those bags for me.
> Thank you in advance


 both are fakes


----------



## baglady.1

juebrueren said:


> Item name fendi spy
> Item number 141089444349
> Seller ID ceg1983
> Link http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Spy...49?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item20d99611fd
> 
> Thank you


FAKE!


----------



## baglady.1

pw883 said:


> Did Fendi ever make this color of spy bag? Bought second hand and figure it's fake but just wanted to double check.


Yup -- It is Fake!


----------



## juebrueren

baglady.1 said:


> both are fakes


Thank you so much


----------



## twoturntables

Hello Experts!

Name; 100% AUTHENTIC FENDI CHAMELEON LARGE TOTE SATCHEL HANDBAG TAUPE BEIGE GREY
Number: 221301385335 

Seller: cutelisa77
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301385335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

more pics below:


----------



## oliveowl

Hey girls! What about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281192814118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## armywife26

baglady.1 said:


> The dust bag does not have any relevance IMO.
> Yes it is real, but if it was fake and the bag was real, I am not sure that it would matter?



hi baglady! I was just paranoid. i bought a fake prada on ebay before. I didnt know purseforum existed at that time. Eversince then, I have been buying designer purses at their respective stores for my peace of mind. this is the first time I bought a premier designer purse again through Ebay. Thank you so much for helping me 

Thank you accio sacculus as well.


----------



## baglady.1

twoturntables said:


> Hello Experts!
> 
> Name; 100% AUTHENTIC FENDI CHAMELEON LARGE TOTE SATCHEL HANDBAG TAUPE BEIGE GREY
> Number: 221301385335
> 
> Seller: cutelisa77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221301385335?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> more pics below:


Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

oliveowl said:


> Hey girls! What about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281192814118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your help!


 Authentic!


----------



## vince532

need an authentic check on this fendi belt please really love it 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121140607253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## simsima

Hello!
Please authenticate the below:
Also, can you pleeeeaaaseee tell me the name of this bag? Thanks 
Name: Emerald Suede Green Fendi Bag
Seller: steph02nd
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151144780919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

vince532 said:


> need an authentic check on this fendi belt please really love it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121140607253?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

simsima said:


> Hello!
> Please authenticate the below:
> Also, can you pleeeeaaaseee tell me the name of this bag? Thanks
> Name: Emerald Suede Green Fendi Bag
> Seller: steph02nd
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151144780919?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 It is Authentic  
It is called a
*Forever Suede Leather Hobo Bag*


----------



## simsima

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic
> It is called a
> *Forever Suede Leather Hobo Bag*



Thank you )))


----------



## vince532

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



thanks


----------



## heyliz

Hello,
Does this look authentic?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-B...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d453837a8
Ebay
Seller: thegees44ou 
Item #: 400593270696
Thank you!
Liz


----------



## superale

Hi Ladies
Please authenticate this wallet Fendi
I wold buy this wallet from a private
TIA


----------



## superale

superale said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please authenticate this wallet Fendi
> I wold buy this wallet from a private
> TIA


other pics
TIA


----------



## FashionStarr

I need this authenticated please. Fendi Spy Bag (petrol)


----------



## FashionStarr

More photos


----------



## FashionStarr

.


----------



## FashionStarr

Hologram pic


----------



## FashionStarr

Back of hologram


----------



## FashionStarr

More pics


----------



## FashionStarr

I have one more of the inside lining I can upload if need be. Having trouble posting pics this morning. Sorry.


----------



## UnderTheStars

I usually not big on Fendi's logo bags but I'm a sucker for the crossbody.


Item Name: Authentic Fendi Handbag 
Item Number: 161131096883
Seller ID:  hammontoncouture 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2584296b33

Sadly though, at that price it's more than likely fake. Something looks off but I'm curious and hoping


----------



## baglady.1

heyliz said:


> Hello,
> Does this look authentic?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-B...696?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d453837a8
> Ebay
> Seller: thegees44ou
> Item #: 400593270696
> Thank you!
> Liz


 Yes!


----------



## baglady.1

superale said:


> Hi Ladies
> Please authenticate this wallet Fendi
> I wold buy this wallet from a private
> TIA


Not sure on this one, sorta leaning toward fake -- can U tell me what the serial # code is on the leather? Also any better pics of hologram tag & serial # would help


----------



## baglady.1

FashionStarr said:


> I have one more of the inside lining I can upload if need be. Having trouble posting pics this morning. Sorry.


 Its authentic, real green spy bag.


----------



## baglady.1

UnderTheStars said:


> I usually not big on Fendi's logo bags but I'm a sucker for the crossbody.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Handbag
> Item Number: 161131096883
> Seller ID:  hammontoncouture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...883?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2584296b33
> 
> Sadly though, at that price it's more than likely fake. Something looks off but I'm curious and hoping


 It is authentic vintage fendi.


----------



## FashionStarr

Yay thanks so much


----------



## heyliz

Thank you BagLady!


----------



## erineileen

Hello!  I found a fendi at a consignment shop today and bought it for a great price.  I was wondering if it was real.
The leather feels and smells real.  AND all of the buttons have the fendi logo on them. It definitely feels like a sturdy bag (which is why I bought it!) but I am still unsure.

Thank you! THANK YOU!


----------



## Angelplata

Hi
can anybody tell me if it's real or fake?
http://www.malleries.com/fendi-black-satin-and-leather-baguette-handbag-i-111677-s-2674.html 
(Fendi Black Satin and Leather Baguette Handbag)
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...pochette-i-124705-s-2746.html?images=true#img 
(Fendi Baguette Gold / Silver Metallic Fabric Pochette.)
BTW, is this website reliable? Do they sell fake???


----------



## baglady.1

erineileen said:


> Hello!  I found a fendi at a consignment shop today and bought it for a great price.  I was wondering if it was real.
> The leather feels and smells real.  AND all of the buttons have the fendi logo on them. It definitely feels like a sturdy bag (which is why I bought it!) but I am still unsure.
> 
> Thank you! THANK YOU!


 Looks questionable. Need pic of hologram tag (not back side U show)


----------



## baglady.1

Angelplata said:


> Hi
> can anybody tell me if it's real or fake?
> http://www.malleries.com/fendi-black-satin-and-leather-baguette-handbag-i-111677-s-2674.html
> (Fendi Black Satin and Leather Baguette Handbag)
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...pochette-i-124705-s-2746.html?images=true#img
> (Fendi Baguette Gold / Silver Metallic Fabric Pochette.)
> BTW, is this website reliable? Do they sell fake???


 #1 - not sure on bags like this.
#2 need pics of serial # strip & hologram tag.


----------



## Angelplata

baglady.1 said:


> #1 - not sure on bags like this.
> #2 need pics of serial # strip & hologram tag.


Thank you so much


----------



## CCCraze

*Hi 

Please help me to authenticate the following bag.  Thanks!

Item Name:*  Fendi Peekaboo Bag
*Item Number:*  291003751324
*Seller ID:* jolene000
*Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/291003751324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*


----------



## baglady.1

CCCraze said:


> *Hi
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the following bag.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:*  Fendi Peekaboo Bag
> *Item Number:*  291003751324
> *Seller ID:* jolene000
> *Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/291003751324?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*


Need pic of hologram tag & / or RFID tag. These are sewn into lining or pocket.


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi 

Please help me to authenticate the following bag. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2Jours Off White Leather Tote Bag Comes w/ Dustbag NWOT
Item Number: 161134038838
Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2584564f36


----------



## vince532

need authenticate of these 2 fendi belts again ! thanks

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...36079?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item5d4565772f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-white-m...40880?pt=US_Women_s_Belts&hash=item3f2aaed670


----------



## London 411

I don't know anything about Fendi, but came across this bag and thought it was darling. Could you please let me know if it is truly authentic? Thank you so much for your time. : )
*
Name: *Authentic FENDI Brown Jacquard Monogram Canvas and Leather Hand Bag Purse #4971
*
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb659c4d

*Seller ID: *AppleProject

*Item Number: *200980929613


----------



## baglady.1

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the following bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2Jours Off White Leather Tote Bag Comes w/ Dustbag NWOT
> Item Number: 161134038838
> Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2584564f36


 Looks OK so far, but I'd like to see a pic of the hologram side of the black cloth tag shown just to confirm.


----------



## baglady.1

London 411 said:


> I don't know anything about Fendi, but came across this bag and thought it was darling. Could you please let me know if it is truly authentic? Thank you so much for your time. : )
> *
> Name: *Authentic FENDI Brown Jacquard Monogram Canvas and Leather Hand Bag Purse #4971
> *
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...613?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecb659c4d
> 
> *Seller ID: *AppleProject
> 
> *Item Number: *200980929613


 It is an authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

vince532 said:


> need authenticate of these 2 fendi belts again ! thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...36079?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Belts&hash=item5d4565772f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-white-m...40880?pt=US_Women_s_Belts&hash=item3f2aaed670


 Both are authentic.


----------



## korean_girl

Hello, I am going to purchase this fendi 2jours handbag tomorrow. 
And before i buy them i would be very happy if this bag can be authenticated first.

Here is the link,
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Fend...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help me?

name: FENDI Leather Brown Monogram Shoulder Bag 100% Authentic
Seller: devin-ukr 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/251366922487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_88wt_0


----------



## baglady.1

korean_girl said:


> Hello, I am going to purchase this fendi 2jours handbag tomorrow.
> And before i buy them i would be very happy if this bag can be authenticated first.
> 
> Here is the link,
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Fend...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> thank you so much for your help.


 It's authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help me?
> 
> name: FENDI Leather Brown Monogram Shoulder Bag 100% Authentic
> Seller: devin-ukr
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/251366922487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_88wt_0


 Authentic vintage Fendi


----------



## erineileen

baglady.1 said:


> Looks questionable. Need pic of hologram tag (not back side U show)



Sorry for the late reply! There is (I am quite sure) no hologram on the tag. Also the rod supposed to be holding up the bag is missing (which I why I got it so cheap). So I'm not sure. I wonder if I can find out at a shop. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## korean_girl

Code:
	

25630598


Thank you so much bag.lady1.


----------



## korean_girl

> Originally Posted by korean_girl  View Post
> Hello, I am going to purchase this fendi 2jours handbag tomorrow.
> And before i buy them i would be very happy if this bag can be authenticated first.
> 
> Here is the link,
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Fendi...p2047675.l2557
> 
> thank you so much for your help.



[QUOTE}It's authentic [/QUOTE]

Thank you so much bag.lady1.


----------



## Mimijoy

Hi There, I just bought this today on ebay. I had seen it on Bluefly in the past and it was sold out. Can anyone help me to authenticate it please? Thanks You!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221309004338?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

erineileen said:


> Sorry for the late reply! There is (I am quite sure) no hologram on the tag. Also the rod supposed to be holding up the bag is missing (which I why I got it so cheap). So I'm not sure. I wonder if I can find out at a shop. Thank you so much for your help!!


 Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Mimijoy said:


> Hi There, I just bought this today on ebay. I had seen it on Bluefly in the past and it was sold out. Can anyone help me to authenticate it please? Thanks You!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221309004338?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


 Need pic of hologram tag & serial # imprinted on underside of FENDI patch inside bag.


----------



## erineileen

baglady.1 said:


> Fake



Thank you! It's getting returned right away!


----------



## luthienbabe

hi,

could you please authenticate this bag:

Item Name: Fendi Mini Spy Bag
Item Number: 151158648506
Seller ID: erikag5476 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151158648506&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


i asked why the hologram is faded and seller said that the bag is 9 years old so it must be from usage.

some additional photos:


----------



## hag

Hi there!! Could you kindly help me autheticate this Baby Spy from Fashionphile?

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Nappa-Leather-Baby-Spy-Black--47819#

Thank you so much!


----------



## baglady.1

hag said:


> Hi there!! Could you kindly help me autheticate this Baby Spy from Fashionphile?
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Nappa-Leather-Baby-Spy-Black--47819#
> 
> Thank you so much!


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

luthienbabe said:


> hi,
> 
> could you please authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini Spy Bag
> Item Number: 151158648506
> Seller ID: erikag5476
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151158648506&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> i asked why the hologram is faded and seller said that the bag is 9 years old so it must be from usage.
> 
> some additional photos:


 Need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into lining of bag.


----------



## kateincali

if someone could take a look at this, it would be much appreciated. i'm not familiar with fendi and seller said there is no hologram or serial tag
*
Item Name:*  FENDI DARK BROWN PEBBLED LEATHER SELLERIA HANDBAG BAG ITALY
*Item Number:* 221311940692
*Seller ID: *a-zvalenti
*Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221311940692*
*


----------



## baglady.1

faith_ann said:


> if someone could take a look at this, it would be much appreciated. i'm not familiar with fendi and seller said there is no hologram or serial tag
> *
> Item Name:*  FENDI DARK BROWN PEBBLED LEATHER SELLERIA HANDBAG BAG ITALY
> *Item Number:* 221311940692
> *Seller ID: *a-zvalenti
> *Link: *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221311940692*
> *


 Fake!


----------



## hag

baglady.1, thank you!!  Just one more -- can you please help me authenticate this Spy bag, also from Fashionphile?

Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Pleated-Spy-Bone-38404


----------



## mamawolf2

Hi Ladies,

I'm totally new to Fendi and would love to get this Zucca authenticated...

http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/library/?sort=3&page=1


Thanks!
MW


----------



## kateincali

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


thank you!


----------



## twoturntables

Hello! Pls help, and thanks you so much for everything you lovely experts do! 

Name: Fendi Tote
Seller: heirloomsales
Number:331058316482
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331058316482?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

hag said:


> baglady.1, thank you!!  Just one more -- can you please help me authenticate this Spy bag, also from Fashionphile?
> 
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Pleated-Spy-Bone-38404


Looks good! & a rare bag....


----------



## baglady.1

twoturntables said:


> Hello! Pls help, and thanks you so much for everything you lovely experts do!
> 
> Name: Fendi Tote
> Seller: heirloomsales
> Number:331058316482
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331058316482?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 Need pic of serial # on underside of FENDI patch inside bag.


----------



## feetre

Hai,

I'm a silent reader for some time, but I just registered to this forum today. So, yes, I'm a newbie . 

I need help in authenticate a Fendi Bag. Thanks in advance for your kindly help .

Name: Fendi 2Jours
Seller: jolene000
Number:291010027319
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2-Jours-/291010027319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c18c9f37


----------



## twoturntables

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # on underside of FENDI patch inside bag.



Here is a pic of the serial:


----------



## accio sacculus

feetre said:


> Hai,
> 
> I'm a silent reader for some time, but I just registered to this forum today. So, yes, I'm a newbie .
> 
> I need help in authenticate a Fendi Bag. Thanks in advance for your kindly help .
> 
> Name: Fendi 2Jours
> Seller: jolene000
> Number:291010027319
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2-Jours-/291010027319?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c18c9f37



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

twoturntables said:


> Here is a pic of the serial:



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## feetre

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


accio sacculus, thank you.. I will try to find closer pic of the hologram..


----------



## twoturntables

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


You are the best! Thanks!


----------



## ginaki

Hello ladies, I won this auction, but I did not have time to authenticate the bag before. Can you tell me if it looks ok before I pay? Thanks!

Item name: FENDI B BUCKLE PEBBLE LEATHER TOTE SATCHEL ID # 2372 8BN 166 UPC 068
Item number: 331058322167
Seller: heirloomsales

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-B-BUC...FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## missie1

Can't you please authenticate this Fendi mia handbag with chain .......item numberd 251376728948.  Seller Id:lilatime2. On ebay.


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello ladies, I won this auction, but I did not have time to authenticate the bag before. Can you tell me if it looks ok before I pay? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: FENDI B BUCKLE PEBBLE LEATHER TOTE SATCHEL ID # 2372 8BN 166 UPC 068
> Item number: 331058322167
> Seller: heirloomsales
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-B-BUC...FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

missie1 said:


> Can't you please authenticate this Fendi mia handbag with chain .......item numberd 251376728948.  Seller Id:lilatime2. On ebay.




Please post a link to the auction as indicated in the rules on Page 1...


----------



## missie1

accio sacculus said:


> Please post a link to the auction as indicated in the rules on Page 1...



http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...tem=251376728948&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> Can't you please authenticate this Fendi mia handbag with chain .......item numberd 251376728948.  Seller Id:lilatime2. On ebay.


http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...tem=251376728948&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160


----------



## newport3158

Can you ladies check this one out for me?


* 
Item Name: 
Limited Edition Fendi Borsa Sequin Spy AUTHENTIC


Item Number: 131043933299
 
*
*Seller ID: *cupcake9924

*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e82d3bc73*


Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

newport3158 said:


> Can you ladies check this one out for me?
> 
> 
> *
> Item Name:
> Limited Edition Fendi Borsa Sequin Spy AUTHENTIC
> 
> 
> Item Number: 131043933299
> 
> *
> *Seller ID: *cupcake9924
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...299?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e82d3bc73*
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

missie1 said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e1140...tem=251376728948&ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:US:3160




Your link is not working...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Perfect-100...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Need to see a clearer, close up pic of the hologram to confirm


----------



## newport3158

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


 
Oh wow. Thanks!


----------



## jaynat

Please help!! I'm trying to figure out if this bag is authentic.  Thanks for all your help!!!

Fendi Spybag


----------



## AEGIS

Please authenticate

LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-B...i4zWQRHmK5vnR4anU0hSA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

seller: georget718

item number: 181251616635

My own personal pics are below too


----------



## Macmail75

*Can someone help me to authenticate this fendi peekaboo large?*

*Item Name: BORSA C/CERNIERA-MED CAPRA/ZUC/NR+TAB*
*Item Number: 8BN210 00BKK F0KLK*

*Please see below for picture?*

*Thank you in advance*


----------



## AEGIS

I can't edit my post but here is the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

jaynat said:


> Please help!! I'm trying to figure out if this bag is authentic.  Thanks for all your help!!!
> 
> Fendi Spybag



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

AEGIS said:


> Please authenticate
> 
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-B...i4zWQRHmK5vnR4anU0hSA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> seller: georget718
> 
> item number: 181251616635
> 
> My own personal pics are below too



Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather "Fendi" tab, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

Macmail75 said:


> *Can someone help me to authenticate this fendi peekaboo large?*
> 
> *Item Name: BORSA C/CERNIERA-MED CAPRA/ZUC/NR+TAB*
> *Item Number: 8BN210 00BKK F0KLK*
> 
> *Please see below for picture?*
> 
> *Thank you in advance*



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

ebreu said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me.
> TIA
> 
> Item name:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Terracotta Tote New Authentic Handbag[/B]
> 
> Item #:  151149977174
> 
> Seller: 10joyce
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151149977174?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## serenityneow

Please help me authenticate.  The listing seems to have all the pictures listed in Post #1, but please let me know if you need something else.

Item - Fendi Chameleon
Item # - 181236934090
Seller - thedenimcorner
Listing -http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2600-00-Fendi-Chameleon-Black-Leather-Large-Tote-Bag-/171171110924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27da97e00c 

TIA!


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Please help me authenticate.  The listing seems to have all the pictures listed in Post #1, but please let me know if you need something else.
> 
> Item - Fendi Chameleon
> Item # - 181236934090
> Seller - thedenimcorner
> Listing -http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2600-00-Fendi-Chameleon-Black-Leather-Large-Tote-Bag-/171171110924?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27da97e00c
> 
> TIA!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-2...24?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27da97 e00c

Looks good, IMO!


----------



## CCCraze

*Hi 

Please help me to authenticate the following bag.  Thanks!

Item Name:*  Fendi Peekaboo Bag
*Item Number:* 291011645094 
*Seller ID:* jolene000
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1a54ea6

*


----------



## AEGIS

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather "Fendi" tab, front and back...





thanks! I've been trying to upload that pic for days but it won't work.  and neither will TinyPic

Well I took the name tag to Fendi to hotstamp. They accepted it so I will take that as a sign that it's authentic.  I'll bring the bag to them when I pick up the tag

Thanks so much! If I ever get the pic to upload I will post.


----------



## Macmail75

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


 
@Accio Sacculus, sorry to clarify again. When I did a search on google with this serial number (*8BN210 00BKK F**0KLK)* It seems like it appeared on many website (Japan / Korea / European) and some even need translation on website. 

Correct me if I am wrong, every Fendi bag come with individual serial number and is different from each bag? 

Would it be exception for some batchs of bag with same serial number? I am confused now as I am really keen in getting this from a seller. However, need to determine authenticity of this bag?

Looking forward to your advise? Thank you once again


----------



## accio sacculus

CCCraze said:


> *Hi
> 
> Please help me to authenticate the following bag.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name:*  Fendi Peekaboo Bag
> *Item Number:* 291011645094
> *Seller ID:* jolene000
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...094?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1a54ea6
> 
> *




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Macmail75 said:


> @Accio Sacculus, sorry to clarify again. When I did a search on google with this serial number (*8BN210 00BKK F**0KLK)* It seems like it appeared on many website (Japan / Korea / European) and some even need translation on website.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, every Fendi bag come with individual serial number and is different from each bag?
> 
> Would it be exception for some batchs of bag with same serial number?
> 
> Thank you.




The serial number can be the same... It's the model number of the bag, fabric & date code, so yes, the can certainly be the same


----------



## McClarence2013

Hi
Im new on here!
Please could I get some help to authenticate the following bag...

Item Name: AUTHENTIC IMMACULATE FENDI SPY BAG BLACK NAPPA LEATHER
Item Number: 200986202225
Seller ID: cralison2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200986202225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also... the following bag aswell!

Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
Item Number: 271320858808
Seller ID: smulantroll
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271320858808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Any help asap would be great


----------



## janetypk

Hi Authenticators! 
We need your help authenticating this Fendi Bag. I can't provide too much info as this bag was a gift, but i can provide as many pictures as you need. The bag is very light. 

Item Name (if you know it): Not sure as it was a gift
Link (if available): n/a
Attach photos: 





















Thanks for your help!!!  :okay:


----------



## accio sacculus

McClarence2013 said:


> Hi
> Im new on here!
> Please could I get some help to authenticate the following bag...
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC IMMACULATE FENDI SPY BAG BLACK NAPPA LEATHER
> Item Number: 200986202225
> Seller ID: cralison2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200986202225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Also... the following bag aswell!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
> Item Number: 271320858808
> Seller ID: smulantroll
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271320858808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Any help asap would be great



#1 - need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...but I have my doubts...

#2 - need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## McClarence2013

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...but I have my doubts...
> 
> #2 - need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


 
This pic is of the 2nd bag - serial no from the inside. Would you say its genuine?


----------



## McClarence2013

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...but I have my doubts...
> 
> #2 - need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


 
Its the second one im more interested in. The serial no is 2415-8BR511-RQ1--059


----------



## BeachBabe00713

Hey lovely Purse Forum ladies!  My boyfriend is trying to negotiate with someone on ebay to buy me a Fendi Vanity.... The listing has technically ended because the seller took it down while they are negotiating (so it might not show up properly with the link), but before he officially buys it, I want to make sure everything looks good.  I've added screenshot photos in case the eBay link doesn't work:

Item - Fendi Silver Mirrored Framed Vanity Evening Bag
Item # - 181236934090
Seller - barbieland99
Listing  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Silver-Mirrored-Framed-Vanity-Evening-Bag-Handbag-Clutch-Rare-/181148858773?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D181148858773%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=IqE%252FfIgJJeKcsouRsxNP9CyD0bI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## mamawolf2

Hi there - new to Fendi and would love to get authentication on this bag. Thanks in advance!

http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1826.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1827.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1835.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1834.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1828.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1829.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/2013-11-07_12-41-46_873.jpg.html


----------



## accio sacculus

McClarence2013 said:


> This pic is of the 2nd bag - serial no from the inside. Would you say its genuine?



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

BeachBabe00713 said:


> Hey lovely Purse Forum ladies!  My boyfriend is trying to negotiate with someone on ebay to buy me a Fendi Vanity.... The listing has technically ended because the seller took it down while they are negotiating (so it might not show up properly with the link), but before he officially buys it, I want to make sure everything looks good.  I've added screenshot photos in case the eBay link doesn't work:
> 
> Item - Fendi Silver Mirrored Framed Vanity Evening Bag
> Item # - 181236934090
> Seller - barbieland99
> Listing  - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Silver-Mirrored-Framed-Vanity-Evening-Bag-Handbag-Clutch-Rare-/181148858773?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_sacat%3D0%26_from%3DR40%26_nkw%3D181148858773%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=IqE%252FfIgJJeKcsouRsxNP9CyD0bI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Is there a hologram??


----------



## accio sacculus

ebreu said:


> Can you please authenticate for me.
> TIA
> 
> *Fendi Pequin Striped Medium Satchel New Authentic Handbag*
> 
> *Item Number:*
> 151150269375
> 
> 
> *Seller ID:* 10joyce
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151150269375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> *



http://www.ebay.com/itm/151150269375?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p39 84.m1555.l2649

Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

mamawolf2 said:


> Hi there - new to Fendi and would love to get authentication on this bag. Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1826.jpg.html?sort=3&o=11
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1827.jpg.html?sort=3&o=10
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1835.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1834.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1828.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/IMG_1829.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> http://s646.photobucket.com/user/mwolff328/media/2013-11-07_12-41-46_873.jpg.html



Need to see clear, close up pic of the leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## newport3158

Could someone take a look at the bag in the images on this eBay listing and give their opinion on authenticity, please.

Fendi distressed spy satchel

 http://******/1f07D2U

eBay item 131043951818

Seller cupcake9924

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pao9

Hello could you please authenticate this Fendi bag. It was purchased at a consignment store. 
Thank you!
	

		
			
		

		
	








I couldn't find the serial number, they said its very old and they didn't have them.


----------



## myfuturelove

Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Large
Link: FASHIONPHILE

Help.. :/ I think I may have bought a fake bag! Thankfully it is Saturday & has not shipped yet. Please authenticate this bag! 
http://imageshack.com/i/09i8g7j
imageshack.com/a/img28/7818/vvtg.jpg
imageshack.com/i/nhgsi2j
My #1 concern is the hologram tag, 7-digit number just underneath the hologram tag & that white tag stitched to the FENDI tag is kind of freaking me just a lot! Anyone heard of Outshine Mexico? Why is it stitched to the bag? I did a google search for "Outshion Mexico". It brought me HERE.
imageshack.com/i/n5eubjj
imageshack.com/i/mhu38sj
imageshack.com/i/1nb49rj
imageshack.com/i/09qwwbj
imageshack.com/i/31zcs4j
imageshack.com/i/0iywpjj
Also, it comes with an authenticity card, however the store did not post any pics of it.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## accio sacculus

newport3158 said:


> Could someone take a look at the bag in the images on this eBay listing and give their opinion on authenticity, please.
> 
> Fendi distressed spy satchel
> 
> http://******/1f07D2U
> 
> eBay item 131043951818
> 
> Seller cupcake9924
> 
> Thanks in advance



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Pao9 said:


> Hello could you please authenticate this Fendi bag. It was purchased at a consignment store.
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2400840
> View attachment 2400841
> View attachment 2400844
> View attachment 2400846
> View attachment 2400848
> View attachment 2400849
> 
> I couldn't find the serial number, they said its very old and they didn't have them.



If there is a serial number, it should be imprinted in silver ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

myfuturelove said:


> Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Large
> Link: FASHIONPHILE
> 
> Help.. :/ I think I may have bought a fake bag! Thankfully it is Saturday & has not shipped yet. Please authenticate this bag!
> http://imageshack.com/i/09i8g7j
> imageshack.com/a/img28/7818/vvtg.jpg
> imageshack.com/i/nhgsi2j
> My #1 concern is the hologram tag, 7-digit number just underneath the hologram tag & that white tag stitched to the FENDI tag is kind of freaking me just a lot! Anyone heard of Outshine Mexico? Why is it stitched to the bag? I did a google search for "Outshion Mexico". It brought me HERE.
> imageshack.com/i/n5eubjj
> imageshack.com/i/mhu38sj
> imageshack.com/i/1nb49rj
> imageshack.com/i/09qwwbj
> imageshack.com/i/31zcs4j
> imageshack.com/i/0iywpjj
> Also, it comes with an authenticity card, however the store did not post any pics of it.
> 
> PLEASE HELP!



Do you have a pic of the leather serial strip?  Would need to see that to confirm...
I have never seen a tag sewn to the hologram tag like that and I find it really bizarre.    The hologram, however, looks to be okay...


----------



## myfuturelove

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the leather serial strip?  Would need to see that to confirm...
> I have never seen a tag sewn to the hologram tag like that and I find it really bizarre.    The hologram, however, looks to be okay...


Here is a pic of the leather strip.. http://imageshack.com/i/negtmmj


----------



## accio sacculus

myfuturelove said:


> Here is a pic of the leather strip.. http://imageshack.com/i/negtmmj




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## HopeLane

My great aunt passed and I inherited her purses and scarves. Any help on whether this bag is real or not would be appreciated! I'm going to keep in regardless, I'd just like to know  thanks! I don't know the name of it, and there's no serial # or hologram tag, and I've tried 100 times to upload photos, but it won't let me! So here's the photobucket link, it's the first 7 pictures. That's all I can come up with :/ I'm sorry, please tell me if this is not allowed, I tried my best lol...

http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/KHopeLane/library/


----------



## accio sacculus

HopeLane said:


> My great aunt passed and I inherited her purses and scarves. Any help on whether this bag is real or not would be appreciated! I'm going to keep in regardless, I'd just like to know  thanks! I don't know the name of it, and there's no serial # or hologram tag, and I've tried 100 times to upload photos, but it won't let me! So here's the photobucket link, it's the first 7 pictures. That's all I can come up with :/ I'm sorry, please tell me if this is not allowed, I tried my best lol...
> 
> http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/KHopeLane/library/



Sorry to hear about your great aunt.  The Fendi is authentic.


----------



## HopeLane

Thank you Accio! I appreciate you taking the time to look and for the condolences. I also love your collection and am also a Harry Potter nerd  Have a great evening


----------



## Pao9

accio sacculus said:


> If there is a serial number, it should be imprinted in silver ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...



Unfortunately I do no see it, so I'm assuming its not real


----------



## newport3158

I missed the last two spy bag auctions I posted about! My husband said I could buy a new leather bag for our 3rd anniversary and I'm trying to find a spy since I've been in love with it for awhile. 

Here is my third attempt if someone could take a look.

Fendi tan woven handle spy bag

Item number: 310795157834

Seller: ********

http://******/1dbBpBO

The hologram and aerial number pictures are in the description.

I've heard this seller has a consignment shop in Chicago and was actually a part of a VH1 tv show.

Any opinions on the bag or the seller would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, I just bought this bag. I wonder could you check it for me, please ? Thank you so much.
Item name: fendi white leather bag
Item Number: 121217663986
Seller: leizelleadams72
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121217663986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Thank you so much.


----------



## accio sacculus

newport3158 said:


> I missed the last two spy bag auctions I posted about! My husband said I could buy a new leather bag for our 3rd anniversary and I'm trying to find a spy since I've been in love with it for awhile.
> 
> Here is my third attempt if someone could take a look.
> 
> Fendi tan woven handle spy bag
> 
> Item number: 310795157834
> 
> Seller: ********
> 
> http://******/1dbBpBO
> 
> The hologram and aerial number pictures are in the description.
> 
> I've heard this seller has a consignment shop in Chicago and was actually a part of a VH1 tv show.
> 
> Any opinions on the bag or the seller would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mel7575

Hi, I'm interested to know if this Fendi bag I bought on ebay a few years ago is authentic. I don't know the name of it, also it doesn't have a hologram sticker.


----------



## ndifungie

Item Name: Fendi 2jours large tote
Item Number: 161152855060
Seller ID: slonsieke
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161152855060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Seller had it monogrammed and all but I was wondering about the hologram serial tag


----------



## simsima

Hello!
Would you kindly authenticate the below patent mini 2jours please? I purchased it from a private seller.
Thanks in advance for your great help!
Thanks )


----------



## simsima

More pics:




Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag. I wonder could you check it for me, please ? Thank you so much.
> Item name: fendi white leather bag
> Item Number: 121217663986
> Seller: leizelleadams72
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121217663986?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

mel7575 said:


> Hi, I'm interested to know if this Fendi bag I bought on ebay a few years ago is authentic. I don't know the name of it, also it doesn't have a hologram sticker.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

ndifungie said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours large tote
> Item Number: 161152855060
> Seller ID: slonsieke
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161152855060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Seller had it monogrammed and all but I was wondering about the hologram serial tag



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

simsima said:


> More pics:
> View attachment 2404340
> 
> View attachment 2404341
> 
> Thanks



Is this bag brand new??  According to the serial number, it was made in 2014...while the rest of the bag looks good to me, the serial number is throwing me off...


----------



## simsima

accio sacculus said:


> Is this bag brand new??  According to the serial number, it was made in 2014...while the rest of the bag looks good to me, the serial number is throwing me off...



Hii,
Thank you for taking the time to look at this! Yes the bag is brand new and honestly I have no idea how that person got it! It feels really good and the leather smells amazing. The hologram is glued perfectly on and no matter how hard I try to peel it, it does not come off. Do you need me to take more pictures of specific parts so you can take another look at it?
Thanks again!!


----------



## tjlin2566

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Wow! Thank you so much. Helpfully the condition is good as it listed.


----------



## ndifungie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



One more thing though. There is another handbag for sale on ebay with the same registration number is that possible? The other one is:

Item number: 251379042562
Seller: cliniquedh
Link: ebay

Seller Cliniquehd sent this image


----------



## Barbara84

Hi everyone, new to Fendi and can you please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Barbara84

Some more pics


----------



## Barbara84

And the last one..


----------



## accio sacculus

ndifungie said:


> One more thing though. There is another handbag for sale on ebay with the same registration number is that possible? The other one is:
> 
> 
> 
> Item number: 251379042562
> 
> Seller: cliniquedh
> 
> Link: ebay
> 
> 
> 
> Seller Cliniquehd sent this image




That number is just a model number and is not unique to the individual bag


----------



## accio sacculus

Barbara84 said:


> Hi everyone, new to Fendi and can you please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance!




Please refer to the rules for posting in Post #1 of this thread...


----------



## Barbara84

For now, I have only those pictures, because it' s a private seller from my country. It should be Peekaboo Python Leather, but I am not so sure. I will post additional pictures if I get them from that seller.


----------



## etienn

*I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.Thanks so much.Item Name:*
*
Item Number:**
*231095587963
*Seller ID:*bentley2003
*Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231095587963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*


----------



## janetypk

janetypk said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> We need your help authenticating this Fendi Bag. I can't provide too much info as this bag was a gift, but i can provide as many pictures as you need. The bag is very light.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Not sure as it was a gift
> Link (if available): n/a
> Attach photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!  :okay:


I haven't hear a response yet to my post. Can someone please help authenticate my Fendi?


----------



## accio sacculus

etienn said:


> *I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.Thanks so much.Item Name:*
> *
> Item Number:**
> *231095587963
> *Seller ID:*bentley2003
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231095587963?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649*



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

janetypk said:


> I haven't hear a response yet to my post. Can someone please help authenticate my Fendi?



It's fake!


----------



## etienn

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Oh.  thanks a lot!


----------



## sueleswar

Hi there Addy, 

Please could you look at this Fendi? It belongs to my mum and she is deciding whether to keep it or donate it to family members! I am very grateful for any help you can give, kind regards, Sue


----------



## baglady.1

sueleswar said:


> Hi there Addy,
> 
> Please could you look at this Fendi? It belongs to my mum and she is deciding whether to keep it or donate it to family members! I am very grateful for any help you can give, kind regards, Sue


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket or lining. This looks authentic vintage FENDI, but the serial # will help.


----------



## sueleswar

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket or lining. This looks authentic vintage FENDI, but the serial # will help.


 Hi baglady, thank you for your quick response my dear, I have looked for a serial but I cant find one. I will take another look. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this for me. Kind regards, Sue


----------



## sueleswar

sueleswar said:


> Hi baglady, thank you for your quick response my dear, I have looked for a serial but I cant find one. I will take another look. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this for me. Kind regards, Sue


 
Hi again baglady, I have found a serial number. it is gold embossed 535 located on the inside of the inner pocket. I have enclosed a pic, thank you again, Sue


----------



## baglady.1

sueleswar said:


> Hi again baglady, I have found a serial number. it is gold embossed 535 located on the inside of the inner pocket. I have enclosed a pic, thank you again, Sue


That confirms my thoughts, it is authentic vintage Fendi.


----------



## sueleswar

baglady.1 said:


> That confirms my thoughts, it is authentic vintage Fendi.


 Hi baglady, thank you so much my friend. Mum will be pleased! 
Sue


----------



## bunnycat

Hello- I found this bag at a local store, and was wondering if I have enough info here for someone who knows Fendi to authenticate. It was secured over my head, so I couldn't get inside the zipper compartment to look for serial numbers, but the back of the tag did not have anything on it.

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

bunnycat said:


> Hello- I found this bag at a local store, and was wondering if I have enough info here for someone who knows Fendi to authenticate. It was secured over my head, so I couldn't get inside the zipper compartment to look for serial numbers, but the back of the tag did not have anything on it.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2411672
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411673
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2411675


 Looks fake....


----------



## bunnycat

baglady.1 said:


> Looks fake....



thanks baglady! My spidey sense thought the 
'leather" looked off. It just didn't look put together all that well. Glad I went with my instinct!


----------



## elvsrae

Fendi Boston Bag...ebay $95.00 but it now price
I see two authenticate links so I wasn't sure which to post to so I posted in both...sorry for any confusion, but interested in this bag want to know if its real...thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190982931864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

elvsrae said:


> Fendi Boston Bag...ebay $95.00 but it now price
> I see two authenticate links so I wasn't sure which to post to so I posted in both...sorry for any confusion, but interested in this bag want to know if its real...thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190982931864?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jessivana

Item Name:NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG
Item Number:331075267708
Seller ID:bagaddicts73 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331075267708?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


hi, all. hope you guys had fun on black friday. 
i need help with authentication for this product, many thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

jessivana said:


> Item Name:NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG
> Item Number:331075267708
> Seller ID:bagaddicts73
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/331075267708?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> hi, all. hope you guys had fun on black friday.
> i need help with authentication for this product, many thanks!


Looks good!


----------



## jezebel61113

Would you ladies mind authenticating this Fendi for me? did not come with an authenticity card and you see the condition of the gold on the buckle.  They said it's a Fendi Mama in Turquoise.


----------



## 36chambers

Hello. 
I am interested in buying this bag. What could you tell me if is fake or genuine? Thanks
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
Item Number: 291008680257
Seller ID: jolene000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-P...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1781141


----------



## accio sacculus

jezebel61113 said:


> Would you ladies mind authenticating this Fendi for me? did not come with an authenticity card and you see the condition of the gold on the buckle.  They said it's a Fendi Mama in Turquoise.



Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number underneath the leather tab...


----------



## accio sacculus

36chambers said:


> Hello.
> I am interested in buying this bag. What could you tell me if is fake or genuine? Thanks
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Number: 291008680257
> Seller ID: jolene000
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-P...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1781141



Need to see a clearer, close up pic of the hologram and one of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## elvsrae

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you   I'm getting it


----------



## 36chambers

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clearer, close up pic of the hologram and one of the serial number to confirm...




The photos were added to the listing. Please look one more time. Thanks.


----------



## jezebel61113

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number underneath the leather tab...



sorry for the slow reply!


----------



## accio sacculus

jezebel61113 said:


> sorry for the slow reply!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Kt119

Hi Ladies, 

I just purchased a supposed pre-owned Fendi clutch from a seller, but now I'm not so sure if it's real! Can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks so much in advance!

Thanks, 
Kris


----------



## jezebel61113

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!!  well at least I know if BF doesn't refund my money I can sell it :/


----------



## mojo92

Hi ladies-this purse is not an auction item, I literally found it at a thrift store ages ago, before I knew very much about designer merchandise...I was just curious if it was authentic? I used my photography light box to get clear pictures. I don't really have high hopes seeing as it doesn't have any logo tag, the only thing with the logo is that the interior fabric is printed "FENDI". I've included as many close up images as possible. It is super tiny, only about 4" wide, and I've never seen the style anywhere before, I couldn't find anything like it even when I googled.Thank you so much!


----------



## bussbuss

Please help me authenticate
Item Name:FENDI 2 Jour Brown Leather Bag
Item Number: could't find it
Seller ID:laurenfaith77
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121222844678


----------



## secondhandglam

I would love to authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought it at a thrift store recently, and I think it might be vintage, but am not sure.
I don't have an name, nor is it on an auction site.


----------



## baglady.1

Kt119 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I just purchased a supposed pre-owned Fendi clutch from a seller, but now I'm not so sure if it's real! Can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Thanks,
> Kris


This should have a serial # imprinted on a leather strip or pocket lining or patch & possibly a hologram tag. Need pics of these.


----------



## baglady.1

mojo92 said:


> Hi ladies-this purse is not an auction item, I literally found it at a thrift store ages ago, before I knew very much about designer merchandise...I was just curious if it was authentic? I used my photography light box to get clear pictures. I don't really have high hopes seeing as it doesn't have any logo tag, the only thing with the logo is that the interior fabric is printed "FENDI". I've included as many close up images as possible. It is super tiny, only about 4" wide, and I've never seen the style anywhere before, I couldn't find anything like it even when I googled.Thank you so much!


 Sorry, it is not real


----------



## baglady.1

bussbuss said:


> Please help me authenticate
> Item Name:FENDI 2 Jour Brown Leather Bag
> Item Number: could't find it
> Seller ID:laurenfaith77
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121222844678


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

secondhandglam said:


> I would love to authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought it at a thrift store recently, and I think it might be vintage, but am not sure.
> I don't have an name, nor is it on an auction site.


 This is a replica/knock off bag.


----------



## secondhandglam

baglady.1 said:


> This is a replica/knock off bag.


Thanks!  I appreciate your help. Cheers


----------



## Chooqueen

Hello, can you please authenticate the following

*Item Name:*Used Fendi Peekaboo bag
*Item Number:*161166400654
*Seller ID:*chiodino2013
*Link:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161166400654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661

I have two additional photos from the seller
Thanks so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

Chooqueen said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the following
> 
> *Item Name:*Used Fendi Peekaboo bag
> *Item Number:*161166400654
> *Seller ID:*chiodino2013
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161166400654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> I have two additional photos from the seller
> Thanks so much!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Kt119

baglady.1 said:


> This should have a serial # imprinted on a leather strip or pocket lining or patch & possibly a hologram tag. Need pics of these.





Thanks for your reply, and oh yeah I forgot the serial number! Here it is:


----------



## Chooqueen

Hi, here's the photo of the serial number 
Hope this helps clarify!
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Chooqueen

Hello ladies, could anyone please take a look at my last post and let me know whether the serial number's authentic?  Many thanks In advance


----------



## happy.epi

Hi, I mail-ordered a bicolor 2jours from a reputable multi-label boutique in Italy but I just wanted to be sure that my 2jours is 100% authentic as I'm new to Fendi (this is my first). Please help me authenticate:

http://s1023.photobucket.com/user/happy_epi/library/Fendi 2Jours?sort=2&page=1

I couldn't get a clear shot of the hologram as the red microfibre lining seems to be attached to the rest of the bag and so cannot be pulled out. I also tried peeling the hologram but all I could manage was to peel a bit of the top layer of clear plastic off at 1 corner and the hologram print remains intact on the tag (you can see a bit of the clear plastic bent at the top righthand corner in my photo of the hologram). However, there doesn't seem to be a serial number anywhere on the hologram tag?

Also is it normal that the bicolor 2jours is entirely lined with microfibre instead of suede like at the top of the mono-color ones? As for dustbag, is it normal that the dustbag is dark greyish instead of white?

Thank you so much!


----------



## baglady.1

Chooqueen said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate the following
> 
> *Item Name:*Used Fendi Peekaboo bag
> *Item Number:*161166400654
> *Seller ID:*chiodino2013
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161166400654?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
> 
> I have two additional photos from the seller
> Thanks so much!


 Looks authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Kt119 said:


> Thanks for your reply, and oh yeah I forgot the serial number! Here it is:


 Is there a hologram tag on the lining opposite the serial #? I need pic of this showing hologram & code. Also, I can't read the code on the strip, can you provide the code?


----------



## baglady.1

happy.epi said:


> Hi, I mail-ordered a bicolor 2jours from a reputable multi-label boutique in Italy but I just wanted to be sure that my 2jours is 100% authentic as I'm new to Fendi (this is my first). Please help me authenticate:
> 
> http://s1023.photobucket.com/user/happy_epi/library/Fendi 2Jours?sort=2&page=1
> 
> I couldn't get a clear shot of the hologram as the red microfibre lining seems to be attached to the rest of the bag and so cannot be pulled out. I also tried peeling the hologram but all I could manage was to peel a bit of the top layer of clear plastic off at 1 corner and the hologram print remains intact on the tag (you can see a bit of the clear plastic bent at the top righthand corner in my photo of the hologram). However, there doesn't seem to be a serial number anywhere on the hologram tag?
> 
> Also is it normal that the bicolor 2jours is entirely lined with microfibre instead of suede like at the top of the mono-color ones? As for dustbag, is it normal that the dustbag is dark greyish instead of white?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 This is authentic  FYI - newer bags have different coding and attributes....


----------



## Chooqueen

baglady.1 said:


> Looks authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## happy.epi

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic  FYI - newer bags have different coding and attributes....


 
Thanks so much for your quick reply! Now I can truly enjoy my new bag!


----------



## Chooqueen

Hi ladies, could you please take a look at these two bags and let me know what you think?  Thanks in advance! 
Kind regards
Kate

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tote bag
Item Number:  181274873389        
Seller ID: dinatarrab
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181274873389&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


Item Name: AUTH FENDI Peekaboo Small Bone Leather Pink Embossed Tote Bag Purse 
Item Number:  390679521190
Seller ID: Lynn5423
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390679521190?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## n1a

Hi...
Please help me authenticate this

Item Name:Fendi 2jours medium
Item Number:
Seller ID:2gbymaggiedo
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/291028416361?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank alot

mail.google.com/mail/u/2/?ui=2&ik=9cec5901a2&view=att&th=142c7d4c0882afba&attid=0.1&disp=safe&zwmail.google.com/mail/u/2/?ui=2&ik=9cec5901a2&view=att&th=142c7d4c0882afba&attid=0.3&disp=safe&zw
mail.google.com/mail/u/2/?ui=2&ik=9cec5901a2&view=att&th=142c7d4c0882afba&attid=0.5&disp=safe&zw
mail.google.com/mail/u/2/?ui=2&ik=9cec5901a2&view=att&th=142c7d4c0882afba&attid=0.7&disp=safe&zw


----------



## n1a

sorry here is the link of the extra pictures
http://s818.photobucket.com/user/n1a4/slideshow/


----------



## hikarupanda

simsima said:


> Hii,
> Thank you for taking the time to look at this! Yes the bag is brand new and honestly I have no idea how that person got it! It feels really good and the leather smells amazing. The hologram is glued perfectly on and no matter how hard I try to peel it, it does not come off. Do you need me to take more pictures of specific parts so you can take another look at it?
> Thanks again!!



I am no expert as I just bought my 1st Fendi but I also bought a mini 2jours from Net-A-Porter in grey. When I look at the card it also says 2014 /2 and I take that means the year 2014?


----------



## bonvivant

Hi, I bought a Medium 2Jours Tote in grey from MyHabit.  Could someone please help me authenticate it?

 Here's a link to the bag: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...ESYGFVM&cAsin=B00ESYGHRO&ref=qd_g_b_img_d_8_1

Here are pictures of the actual bag.


----------



## bonvivant

Sorry, I'm new. I don't know why the pics posted sideways!


----------



## hikarupanda

I feel silly to ask since I got the mini 2jours from Net-A-Porter so it has to be authentic, but since I read that horror story about possible fake at Nordstrom probably due to return, just wanna super sure that my baby is okay! Can someone let me know since I'm a Fendi newbie! Thx!!


----------



## hikarupanda

More


----------



## hikarupanda

Last 3


----------



## Kt119

baglady.1 said:


> Is there a hologram tag on the lining opposite the serial #? I need pic of this showing hologram & code. Also, I can't read the code on the strip, can you provide the code?



Hi,

The code reads: 2258-8BP041-DRD-199. However there isn't a hologram...oh no is that a red flag or could it have fallen off?

Best,
Kris


----------



## n1a

Hi ladies and gents,
Would you mind to authenticate this for me please
Name: fendi 2jours
Item number: 350941478640
Seller: a.olya
Link: http://******/1gf7PvL

Thank you so much


----------



## Addy

Hello darlings! For this price, is this real? If so, buyer got a steal of a deal!

Item Name: Tortoise Zucca Spy
Seller ID: lauraloveshandbags
Item #: 301037607875
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301037607875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

hikarupanda said:


> Last 3
> 
> View attachment 2422052
> View attachment 2422053
> View attachment 2422054



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

n1a said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> Would you mind to authenticate this for me please
> Name: fendi 2jours
> Item number: 350941478640
> Seller: a.olya
> Link: http://******/1gf7PvL
> 
> Thank you so much



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Addy said:


> Hello darlings! For this price, is this real? If so, buyer got a steal of a deal!
> 
> Item Name: Tortoise Zucca Spy
> Seller ID: lauraloveshandbags
> Item #: 301037607875
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301037607875?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## n1a

Thank Accio

I am going to inspect the bag personally since the first seller cannot give me clear pics
Any last advise what should i see?
The serial number, the stamp, the hologram, etc?

Appreciate your help
&#9786;


----------



## Addy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you luv! You're wonderful!


----------



## baglady.1

Kt119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The code reads: 2258-8BP041-DRD-199. However there isn't a hologram...oh no is that a red flag or could it have fallen off?
> 
> Best,
> Kris


 I'm not sure what to say. There is something wrong with the serial # you just gave me & it definitely should have a hologram tag. The dust bag is not correct for a newer Fendi like this. This is a very good replica in my opinion. FENDI did produce this bag, but there were fakes as well. So sorry....


----------



## hikarupanda

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thanks so much!


----------



## Chooqueen

Hi ladies
Could one of you please check these two out for me?

Hi ladies, could you please take a look at these two bags and let me know what you think? Thanks in advance!
Kind regards
Kate

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tote bag
Item Number: 181274873389 
Seller ID: dinatarrab
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123


Item Name: AUTH FENDI Peekaboo Small Bone Leather Pink Embossed Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 390679521190
Seller ID: Lynn5423
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3906795211...84.m1438.l2649


Many thanks,
Kate


----------



## n1a

I am so inlove with 2jours
And searching high and low for it
Can you lovelies also help me authenticate this bag
Thank you so much


----------



## axcarter

Please help when you can. Thank you for your time! 


*Item Name: Fendi Black Spy Bag
**Item Number: *121230606217
*Seller ID: hollywood429t*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121230606217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*


----------



## accio sacculus

Chooqueen said:


> Hi ladies
> Could one of you please check these two out for me?
> 
> Hi ladies, could you please take a look at these two bags and let me know what you think? Thanks in advance!
> Kind regards
> Kate
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tote bag
> Item Number: 181274873389
> Seller ID: dinatarrab
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTH FENDI Peekaboo Small Bone Leather Pink Embossed Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 390679521190
> Seller ID: Lynn5423
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3906795211...84.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kate



Both links are not working....


----------



## accio sacculus

n1a said:


> I am so inlove with 2jours
> And searching high and low for it
> Can you lovelies also help me authenticate this bag
> Thank you so much



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

axcarter said:


> Please help when you can. Thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Black Spy Bag
> **Item Number: *121230606217
> *Seller ID: hollywood429t*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121230606217?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649*



It's fake!    Please report!


----------



## Chooqueen

accio sacculus said:


> Both links are not working....


Arrrgh! Sorry, I'm trying again....

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tote bag
Item Number: 181274873389 
Seller ID: dinatarrab
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181274873389?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1



Item Name: AUTH FENDI Peekaboo Small Bone Leather Pink Embossed Tote Bag Purse
Item Number: 390679521190
Seller ID: Lynn5423
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/390679521190?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


Many thanks,
Kate


----------



## n1a

Many thank accio!!!
Cannot wait to pick it up


----------



## bonvivant

New to Fendi and need help authenticating a Gray Medium 2Jours I bought.

Can't wait to start using it but am afraid it may be a fake. I'd really appreciate the help.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## bonvivant

Some more pictures:


----------



## axcarter

Please help with these when you can. Thank you! 


Item Name: Fendi Dark Brown Spy Bag
Item #: 200996679163
Seller: rsada
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc55edfb


Item Name: Fendi Chocolate Brown Spy Bag
Item #: 271341515178
Seller: mit-Baja
Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Choco...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2d36f1aa


----------



## baglady.1

Chooqueen said:


> Arrrgh! Sorry, I'm trying again....
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tote bag
> Item Number: 181274873389
> Seller ID: dinatarrab
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181274873389?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: AUTH FENDI Peekaboo Small Bone Leather Pink Embossed Tote Bag Purse
> Item Number: 390679521190
> Seller ID: Lynn5423
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/390679521190?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> 
> 
> Many thanks,
> Kate


 Need pics of hologram tag on both & leather ser # strip on 2nd one as well.


----------



## baglady.1

bonvivant said:


> New to Fendi and need help authenticating a Gray Medium 2Jours I bought.
> 
> Can't wait to start using it but am afraid it may be a fake. I'd really appreciate the help.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 2424734
> 
> View attachment 2424737
> 
> View attachment 2424738
> 
> View attachment 2424741
> 
> View attachment 2424745
> 
> View attachment 2424747


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

axcarter said:


> Please help with these when you can. Thank you!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Dark Brown Spy Bag
> Item #: 200996679163
> Seller: rsada
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...163?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2ecc55edfb
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Chocolate Brown Spy Bag
> Item #: 271341515178
> Seller: mit-Baja
> Item Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Choco...178?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2d36f1aa


 Both are fakes!


----------



## axcarter

baglady.1 said:


> Both are fakes!


Wow, you can see how much I know about Fendi!  
Thank you for your time!


----------



## bonvivant

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


Thanks so much!


----------



## prairie1322

Hi,

I just received my Fendi Roll Tote from the latest Ruelala sale and I think it is fake. I have spoken to them and they say they will get back to me, attached are pics. The stitching is crooked, the straps are not symmetrical with one another, and the tabs on the straps are not equal either!


----------



## baglady.1

prairie1322 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my Fendi Roll Tote from the latest Ruelala sale and I think it is fake. I have spoken to them and they say they will get back to me, attached are pics. The stitching is crooked, the straps are not symmetrical with one another, and the tabs on the straps are not equal either!


 Please see post #1 for the pics we need to give an opinion. It certainly is not well made!


----------



## kmara2k

Please help me to authenticate this Fendi 

Thank you

Item Name: FENDI 2 Jour Brown Leather Bag 
Item Number: 121233925234
Seller ID:  laurenfaith77 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2-Jou...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a1ae472


----------



## baglady.1

kmara2k said:


> Please help me to authenticate this Fendi
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: FENDI 2 Jour Brown Leather Bag
> Item Number: 121233925234
> Seller ID:  laurenfaith77
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2-Jou...234?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a1ae472


Looks good!


----------



## kmara2k

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Thank you!


----------



## jessivana

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



thank you dearest!


----------



## meljc2001

I'm new here. Please help me authenticate two items:

Item Name: Classic Signature FENDI Brown Zucca Monogram Logo Canvas & Leather 
Item Number: 151176492402
Seller ID: trixie88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151176492402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Thank you in advance for your advisement


----------



## meljc2001

And my second:

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Handbag Baguette Monogram Silvertone Bag
Item Number: 301044231411
Seller ID: pcgscertified
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucca..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4617a26cf3#payCntId


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you authenticate this for me?  I bought a couple fendi bags on ebay before I knew this forum existed.

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Pink Fabric Leather Wristlet shoulder bag Purse - Italy AM28121
Item Number: 221310040244
Seller ID: suzieq88813
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am also attaching additional pictures





























i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050112_zpscfced9f9.jpg

i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050115_zps4ffc0764.jpg

i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050113_zpsfaeb32c5.jpg

i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050111_zps5b5d8972.jpg

This is my first time uploading pictures here, so I hope I did it right.  Do you know what the name of this style is?  Thanks so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

This is the other Fendi bag with shoes that I got.  Please authenticate.


Authentic Matching Fendi Baugette and Sandals Size 40/ US 10
221309242909
savvyshopping101
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Additional pictures:























































Do you need additional pictures of the shoes?  Thank you so much!


----------



## baglady.1

meljc2001 said:


> I'm new here. Please help me authenticate two items:
> 
> Item Name: Classic Signature FENDI Brown Zucca Monogram Logo Canvas & Leather
> Item Number: 151176492402
> Seller ID: trixie88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151176492402?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance for your advisement
> 
> View attachment 2432107
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432108
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432109
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432110
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432111


 Authemtic!


----------



## baglady.1

meljc2001 said:


> And my second:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Handbag Baguette Monogram Silvertone Bag
> Item Number: 301044231411
> Seller ID: pcgscertified
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucca..._CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4617a26cf3#payCntId
> 
> View attachment 2432112
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432113
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432114
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432116
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432117
> 
> 
> View attachment 2432118


Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining or inside pocket.


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you authenticate this for me?  I bought a couple fendi bags on ebay before I knew this forum existed.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Pink Fabric Leather Wristlet shoulder bag Purse - Italy AM28121
> Item Number: 221310040244
> Seller ID: suzieq88813
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Pink-Fabric-Leather-Wristlet-shoulder-bag-Purse-Italy-AM28121-/221310040244?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=BL1rS%252FwmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I am also attaching additional pictures
> i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050112_zpscfced9f9.jpg
> 
> i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050115_zps4ffc0764.jpg
> 
> i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050113_zpsfaeb32c5.jpg
> 
> i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t563/Kathleen_Marie_Gallaher_Seitz/Pink%20Fendi/P1050111_zps5b5d8972.jpg
> 
> This is my first time uploading pictures here, so I hope I did it right.  Do you know what the name of this style is?  Thanks so much!


 Need pic of hologram tag showing hologram & code under it. Also there should be a leather serial # strip sewn into lining, need a pic showing the #.


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> This is the other Fendi bag with shoes that I got.  Please authenticate.
> 
> 
> Authentic Matching Fendi Baugette and Sandals Size 40/ US 10
> 221309242909
> savvyshopping101
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-M...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Additional pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need additional pictures of the shoes?  Thank you so much!


 They both look authentic


----------



## mills818

Hi,

I'm brand new here. Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.

Item name: Fendi clasico no. 1
Item number: 221334127722
Seller ID: alendogie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221334127722

Thank you!


----------



## mateen

Hi,
I purchased the following item as a gift for my wife from Bluefly. Please help me authenticate it

Item Name : black zucchino spalmati small shopping tote 
Item # 323410801 
Link : http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-zucchino-spalmati-small-shopping-tote/p/323410801/detail.fly


Images


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag showing hologram & code under it. Also there should be a leather serial # strip sewn into lining, need a pic showing the #.


Sorry about that...here they are.

















Thank you baglady.1!


----------



## meljc2001

baglady.1 said:


> Authemtic!


Thank you *baglady.1* I am eternally grateful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> They both look authentic


Than you so much!  That's such a relief.


----------



## accio sacculus

mills818 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm brand new here. Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> Item name: Fendi clasico no. 1
> Item number: 221334127722
> Seller ID: alendogie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221334127722
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see clear, close up and straight on pic of the hologram and serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

mateen said:


> Hi,
> I purchased the following item as a gift for my wife from Bluefly. Please help me authenticate it
> 
> Item Name : black zucchino spalmati small shopping tote
> Item # 323410801
> Link : http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-zucchino-spalmati-small-shopping-tote/p/323410801/detail.fly
> 
> 
> Images



Looks good so far...need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Sorry about that...here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you baglady.1!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mateen

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good so far...need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tag to confirm...


Sorry I forgot that pic. Here you go







Thanks for the help


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

mateen said:


> Sorry I forgot that pic. Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mateen

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you accio sacculus


----------



## mills818

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up and straight on pic of the hologram and serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tag...



This was my original post and the photos that were requested. Thank you!

Item name: Fendi clasico no. 1
Item number: 221334127722
Seller ID: alendogie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221334127722


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one for me?  

CUTIE SMALL SHOULDER BAGUETTE FENDI BAG- EXCELLENT PRE-OWN-$19.99 NO RESERVE
201005410977
hanahdesignermaid
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201005410977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

mills818 said:


> This was my original post and the photos that were requested. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Fendi clasico no. 1
> Item number: 221334127722
> Seller ID: alendogie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221334127722
> View attachment 2433491
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433492
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433493



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this one for me?
> 
> CUTIE SMALL SHOULDER BAGUETTE FENDI BAG- EXCELLENT PRE-OWN-$19.99 NO RESERVE
> 201005410977
> hanahdesignermaid
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201005410977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mills818

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up and straight on pic of the hologram and serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tag...





accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you...wish me luck!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I was also looking at this one...

FENDI Pink Canvas & Leather Shoulder Bag Made In Italy
171195841413
jennifernogay1980
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171195841413?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

I really appreciate you guys looking at these.  You've saved me from a bad decision more than once, now!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> I was also looking at this one...
> 
> FENDI Pink Canvas & Leather Shoulder Bag Made In Italy
> 171195841413
> jennifernogay1980
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171195841413?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> I really appreciate you guys looking at these.  You've saved me from a bad decision more than once, now!



It's fake!


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


And Saved Again...ThankYou!


----------



## lucasso

*Item Name:* FENDI ROSSO FERRARI  COATED CANVAS ZIP AROUND CONTINENTAL WALLET 
*Item Number:* 8M0024-FGP-129-2562
*Seller ID:* basecampuk2009
*Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-ROS...D-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-Great-Gift-/181265650704*



 

 

 

 

 








THANKS


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I was hoping to get assistance with item.

I know that you cannot verify authenticity since there is no date code - but they swear its authentic and I was just wondering if there are any red flags.

Fendi small bag
Seller:dnssensei (271 )
eBay item number:321273131619

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321273131619?redirect=mobile


Thank you for any help you can provide,. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## rubyslippers01

Hi fellow bag lovers,

I'm hoping that someone might be able to help me authenticate this Spy listed on eBay:

http://******/1hpjyFV

The seller has also sent me a photo to provide further authentication (See below) 

I unfortunately purchased a Spy about 5 years ago on eBay that turned out to be an expensive fake (before I knew any better) so of course this time around I want to be certain!


----------



## rubyslippers01




----------



## rubyslippers01




----------



## smillar

Hello! I am fairly new here, but have had my eye on this bag for a while. Finally found. It would be wonderful if you could help me authenticate it.

*Item Name: *Auth FENDI Logos Shoulder Bag Black Gold Spawn Fur Leather Vintage Italy W23910           
*Item Number:*261304016571
*Seller ID:* brand_jfa
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6eedebb

Thank you so much in advance!!!


----------



## tostito

Hi All

I'm on the search for a Fendi Peekaboo, and would appreciate your help in authenticating my finds, thanks in advance!

Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Bag $4250 With Python Lining
Item Number:291008680257
Seller ID: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-P...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1781141

Item Name: NWT Black Fendi Peekaboo Bag New With Tags
Item Number: 291035638998
Seller ID: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-F...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3136cd6


----------



## baglady.1

lucasso said:


> *Item Name:* FENDI ROSSO FERRARI  COATED CANVAS ZIP AROUND CONTINENTAL WALLET
> *Item Number:* 8M0024-FGP-129-2562
> *Seller ID:* basecampuk2009
> *Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-ROS...D-CONTINENTAL-WALLET-Great-Gift-/181265650704*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping to get assistance with item.
> 
> I know that you cannot verify authenticity since there is no date code - but they swear its authentic and I was just wondering if there are any red flags.
> 
> Fendi small bag
> Seller:dnssensei (271 )
> eBay item number:321273131619
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321273131619?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> Thank you for any help you can provide,. It's greatly appreciated!


 No red flags...but I'd like to see the interior material for lining. If you win it, send a pic.


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> View attachment 2436468
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436470
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436472
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436473
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436474
> 
> 
> View attachment 2436475


 Need pic of hologram tag & serial # strip - both sewn into lining of bag.


----------



## baglady.1

smillar said:


> Hello! I am fairly new here, but have had my eye on this bag for a while. Finally found. It would be wonderful if you could help me authenticate it.
> 
> *Item Name: *Auth FENDI Logos Shoulder Bag Black Gold Spawn Fur Leather Vintage Italy W23910
> *Item Number:*261304016571
> *Seller ID:* brand_jfa
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...571?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cd6eedebb
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!


 It is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

tostito said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm on the search for a Fendi Peekaboo, and would appreciate your help in authenticating my finds, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Bag $4250 With Python Lining
> Item Number:291008680257
> Seller ID: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-P...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c1781141
> 
> Item Name: NWT Black Fendi Peekaboo Bag New With Tags
> Item Number: 291035638998
> Seller ID: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-F...998?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c3136cd6


 The first one is authentic. On the 2nd one - would like to see pic of leather serial # strip sewn into lining.


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> No red flags...but I'd like to see the interior material for lining. If you win it, send a pic.


 

Thank you! She sent one photo - but it was through ebay so this was the best I could get on purse forum. I will keep trying!


----------



## tostito

baglady.1 said:


> The first one is authentic. On the 2nd one - would like to see pic of leather serial # strip sewn into lining.


Thank you so much! The first pic was my first choice, so Merry Christmas to me (pressing  the 'buy' button now) lol; and to you as well


----------



## smillar

> Originally Posted by smillar  View Post
> Hello! I am fairly new here, but have had my eye on this bag for a while. Finally found. It would be wonderful if you could help me authenticate it.
> 
> Item Name: Auth FENDI Logos Shoulder Bag Black Gold Spawn Fur Leather Vintage Italy W23910
> Item Number:261304016571
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-L...item3cd6eedebb
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!!
> It is authentic



Thank you so much! Truly appreciated


----------



## TochB

Hi, please would you  help me authenticate this Fendi. Thank you all.

Item name - authentic Fendi Pequin Handbag

Seller name - salgibson

Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141138384030?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## rubyslippers01

Hi guys,


One more Fendi Spy to authenticate if someone has a spare few minutes.




Item Name: Auth Fendi Caramel Nappa Leather Spy Bag
Item #: 310802893265
Seller: swapshopathens
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310802893265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Musickal1

Please help with this bag 

Item: Authentic FENDI Purple Stressed Leather Magic Handbag
Item #: 131072468331
Seller: glay224 (208 ) 100% Positive feedback
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131072468331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## meljc2001

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining or inside pocket.


If I said that I couldn't find the serial number anywhere, what would you think?? (Because I can't find it ahhhhh) 

***EDIT***

In my frenzy to authenticate my bag, please forgive me if I've broken any protocol for this forum. But methinks I've found the serial number! It was hard for me to capture with my phone camera, but after excruciating inspection, I think I've stumbled upon what was once silver numbers!! 

What's your verdict? Give it to me straight, I can take it.


----------



## rubyslippers01

rubyslippers01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> One more Fendi Spy to authenticate if someone has a spare few minutes.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Caramel Nappa Leather Spy Bag
> Item #: 310802893265
> Seller: swapshopathens
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310802893265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Ok you guys so I'm starting to feel really concerned! I went ahead & purchased this bag which seems to be authentic & is from a reputable seller however I have concerns now about th serial number. I typed it into google & have received several hits for another bag that also claims to be authentic:


http://www.styledrops.com/lang-en/cur-cad/cou-us/archive/handbags-11493.html

8br511 00rq1 f0mz0

I've emailed the seller my concerns & asked if she would put my transaction on hold until I look a little futher into it. 

HELP HELP HELP!!! I'm DESPERATE!      

http://www.ebay.com/itm/310802893265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kathleenmgs

Fendi Purple Leather Baguette/Purse "GREAT Condition"
111240695889
naominaima
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111240695889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Could you take a look for me?  Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

TochB said:


> Hi, please would you  help me authenticate this Fendi. Thank you all.
> 
> Item name - authentic Fendi Pequin Handbag
> 
> Seller name - salgibson
> 
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141138384030?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 It is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> One more Fendi Spy to authenticate if someone has a spare few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Caramel Nappa Leather Spy Bag
> Item #: 310802893265
> Seller: swapshopathens
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310802893265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Musickal1 said:


> Please help with this bag
> 
> Item: Authentic FENDI Purple Stressed Leather Magic Handbag
> Item #: 131072468331
> Seller: glay224 (208 ) 100% Positive feedback
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/131072468331?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 It looks authentic, but would like to see leather serial 3 strip to confirm.


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> Ok you guys so I'm starting to feel really concerned! I went ahead & purchased this bag which seems to be authentic & is from a reputable seller however I have concerns now about th serial number. I typed it into google & have received several hits for another bag that also claims to be authentic:
> 
> 
> http://www.styledrops.com/lang-en/cur-cad/cou-us/archive/handbags-11493.html
> 
> 8br511 00rq1 f0mz0
> 
> I've emailed the seller my concerns & asked if she would put my transaction on hold until I look a little futher into it.
> 
> HELP HELP HELP!!! I'm DESPERATE!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310802893265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


You can't authenticate by doing a serial # search...that's just plain so plz don't ever go there dahlink!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Fendi Purple Leather Baguette/Purse "GREAT Condition"
> 111240695889
> naominaima
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111240695889?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Could you take a look for me?  Thank you!


need pic of hologram tag.


----------



## rubyslippers01

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much! I'm so grateful 

The seller has since sent me a photo of the serial number inside the bag which seems to check out. Although I'm not sure from the photo whether the number is 2211 8BR511 R01 068 or '2211 8BR511 RQ1 068'

While I'm convinced that mine is real, I have however found these 2 Spy's online (both from Yoogi's Closet) which seem to have the same serial number (2211 8BR511 RQ1 068) as my bag which obviously seems odd? Is it possible that those bags are both fakes?! It seems suspicious alone that 2 bags on the same site have the same serial number. So confused! :wondering

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-white-nappa-leather-spy-bag-18718.html

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-25618.html




I've also noticed that Yoogi's Closet has another Spy for sale with a pretty generic serial number that I've seen elsewhere online:


http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-cognac-nappa-leather-spy-bag-21285.html


Perhaps they're just selling fake bags. Thoughts?


----------



## TochB

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic


Thank you, Baglady.1!


----------



## blahiffy

Hello!

Can you please kindly authenticate the following:

*Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM BLACK WITH GOLD HARDWARE
*Item Number:* 331091257796
*Seller ID:* bagaddicts73
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1693a9c4

Many thanks!


----------



## Texaspurselove

*Item Name:* fendi spy (???)
*Item Number:* 121239995811
*Seller ID:* eyequ8402
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-B...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a7785a3

notes:
is this YET ANOTHER fake from this purveyor of consistent counterfeits?
*


----------



## accio sacculus

rubyslippers01 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm so grateful
> 
> The seller has since sent me a photo of the serial number inside the bag which seems to check out. Although I'm not sure from the photo whether the number is 2211 8BR511 R01 068 or '2211 8BR511 RQ1 068'
> 
> While I'm convinced that mine is real, I have however found these 2 Spy's online (both from Yoogi's Closet) which seem to have the same serial number (2211 8BR511 RQ1 068) as my bag which obviously seems odd? Is it possible that those bags are both fakes?! It seems suspicious alone that 2 bags on the same site have the same serial number. So confused! :wondering
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-white-nappa-leather-spy-bag-18718.html
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-25618.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also noticed that Yoogi's Closet has another Spy for sale with a pretty generic serial number that I've seen elsewhere online:
> 
> 
> http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-cognac-nappa-leather-spy-bag-21285.html
> 
> 
> Perhaps they're just selling fake bags. Thoughts?



Serial numbers can be the same if the bag is the same model, material and year...


----------



## accio sacculus

blahiffy said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can you please kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> *Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM BLACK WITH GOLD HARDWARE
> *Item Number:* 331091257796
> *Seller ID:* bagaddicts73
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...796?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1693a9c4
> 
> Many thanks!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Texaspurselove said:


> *Item Name:* fendi spy (???)
> *Item Number:* 121239995811
> *Seller ID:* eyequ8402
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-B...811?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c3a7785a3
> 
> notes:
> is this YET ANOTHER fake from this purveyor of consistent counterfeits?
> *



It's fake!


----------



## rubyslippers01

accio sacculus said:


> Serial numbers can be the same if the bag is the same model, material and year...


So it really boils down to the code on the hologram?


----------



## accio sacculus

rubyslippers01 said:


> So it really boils down to the code on the hologram?


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> No red flags...but I'd like to see the interior material for lining. If you win it, send a pic.



Okay - here are the additional photos 





















Thank you so much for taking a look at this!! I really really appreciate it.


----------



## jsales0

I was given this link on my other post but I don't know how to post a new thread. Sorry and Happy Holidays. Can anyone authenticate (or not) this Fendi baguette on Bonanaza?

The seller is classybag2. TIA!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...urse-Handbag-Hard-To-Find-Made-in-I/135368033


----------



## jsales0

Authentic Fendi? Thanks for your help. Seller is holding item (paid for) until I get back to her.
Item name: Unknown (Denim baguette)
Item number:135368033
 Transaction ID: 11854391
Seller: Classybag2
Venue: Bonanza
Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...urse-Handbag-Hard-To-Find-Made-in-I/135368033


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Okay - here are the additional photos
> 
> View attachment 2439774
> 
> View attachment 2439775
> 
> View attachment 2439776
> 
> View attachment 2439777
> 
> View attachment 2439782
> 
> View attachment 2439783
> 
> View attachment 2439784
> 
> View attachment 2439787
> 
> View attachment 2439789
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking a look at this!! I really really appreciate it.


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

jsales0 said:


> I was given this link on my other post but I don't know how to post a new thread. Sorry and Happy Holidays. Can anyone authenticate (or not) this Fendi baguette on Bonanaza?
> 
> The seller is classybag2. TIA!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...urse-Handbag-Hard-To-Find-Made-in-I/135368033


Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

jsales0 said:


> Authentic Fendi? Thanks for your help. Seller is holding item (paid for) until I get back to her.
> Item name: Unknown (Denim baguette)
> Item number:135368033
> Transaction ID: 11854391
> Seller: Classybag2
> Venue: Bonanza
> Link:http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Rar...urse-Handbag-Hard-To-Find-Made-in-I/135368033


Don't buy it


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Awesome!! Thanks !! 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## jsales0

baglady.1 said:


> Don't buy it


Thanks-I knew it-don't know what I was thinking but all who read this should know that the seller was honorable to the hilt-yes, the bag should not have been listed but I do believe that anyone can make a mistake and I was refunded everything including the authentication cost. She was really terrific and deeply apologetic.


----------



## kathy68

Hi, would you please help me authenticate this Fendi? Thank you all.

Item name - Fendi shopping 2jours medium

Seller name - overstock

Link - https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...pper-Bag/8368882/product.html?fp=f&CID=212986

Following are more pictures:


----------



## kathy68

Here are two more closer pictures:


----------



## Taliaheather

Hi,

I purchased a Fendi 2jours Convertible Tote in Scarlet/Cherry from Bluefly and wanted to confirm its authenticity. It came in a grey fendi dust bag and has a yellow envelope that contains two yellow cards and a black one that I'm not sure is the authenticity card or not. It doesn't feel like leather, more like a heavy cardboard but I've attached a picture of it. Please let me know if you need any other pictures apart from the ones I've posted. Thanks so much in advance! I just wanted to be sure it was real otherwise bluefly said I can return it.


----------



## Taliaheather

Here are a few more pictures.


----------



## accio sacculus

kathy68 said:


> Here are two more closer pictures:




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Taliaheather said:


> Hi,
> 
> I purchased a Fendi 2jours Convertible Tote in Scarlet/Cherry from Bluefly and wanted to confirm its authenticity. It came in a grey fendi dust bag and has a yellow envelope that contains two yellow cards and a black one that I'm not sure is the authenticity card or not. It doesn't feel like leather, more like a heavy cardboard but I've attached a picture of it. Please let me know if you need any other pictures apart from the ones I've posted. Thanks so much in advance! I just wanted to be sure it was real otherwise bluefly said I can return it.



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Taliaheather

Thanks for your response accio sacculus! I don't see any tag with a number other than the tag that says cut here and those numbers are different than what's on my card. Can you tell me where the tag should be?


----------



## Taliaheather

Sorry about that I found it. I didn't realize the leather strip I kept reading about was the fendi tag  any thoughts on it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## kathy68

Thank you so much! 


accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## cweetie

AUTHENTIC FENDI? Please authenticate this item ... Thanks in advance
NAME OF ITEM: ZUCCA SPALMATI LARGE TOTE
SELLER: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Spalmati-Large-Tote-Tobacco-50408


----------



## baglady.1

cweetie said:


> AUTHENTIC FENDI? Please authenticate this item ... Thanks in advance
> NAME OF ITEM: ZUCCA SPALMATI LARGE TOTE
> SELLER: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Spalmati-Large-Tote-Tobacco-50408


 need pic of hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Taliaheather said:


> Sorry about that I found it. I didn't realize the leather strip I kept reading about was the fendi tag  any thoughts on it would be greatly appreciated!


Looks good~


----------



## cweetie

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of hologram tag.



Thanks so much for the speedy response. I really love this bag but am kinda scared to buy this bag with out know if it's authentic or not. They are closed today so unfortunately I can't get the Hologram tag photo.


----------



## Taliaheather

Thank you so much bag lady!!


----------



## Scorpiobella11

Hi there,
Can you please authenticate the below Fendi 2jours purse for me. I bought this from a private seller and just wanted to make sure it's authentic.


----------



## Scorpiobella11

More pictures:


----------



## baglady.1

Scorpiobella11 said:


> More pictures:
> View attachment 2444425
> View attachment 2444426
> View attachment 2444427
> View attachment 2444428


Pls post pic of hologram tag & rfid tag if it has one.


----------



## Scorpiobella11




----------



## baglady.1

Scorpiobella11 said:


> View attachment 2445820
> View attachment 2445821
> View attachment 2445822
> View attachment 2445823


I believe this to be authentic FENDi


----------



## Scorpiobella11

Gg


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Experts,

Good afternoon.  Happy New Year!

Would you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag for me?  I hope it is the real deal.

Thank you.

Item Name:      * FENDI *** Peekaboo Beige leather large bag purse tote.
Item number:   231126988290
Seller I.D.:       coutureconsignmentservice
link:                http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231126988290

Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> Good afternoon.  Happy New Year!
> 
> Would you please kindly help me to authenticate this bag for me?  I hope it is the real deal.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name:      * FENDI *** Peekaboo Beige leather large bag purse tote.
> Item number:   231126988290
> Seller I.D.:       coutureconsignmentservice
> link:                http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231126988290
> 
> Thank you.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## gabby1987

Hi!  I picked up this bag at a second hand store.  I don't know if it is real because from what I read, holograms are always there.   I do know the odds of finding a real Fendi at a thift store at pretty slim! I think there was some sort of hologram on it, but now there are flakes of silver where it used to be (there is no stickiness though)
All the hardware (even the snap!) is engraved.  The zipper is engraved.  It's a very nicely made bag, but I do not want to use it if it is fake!  
Is it ever possible for a Fendi to be real without the hologram?
Thanks! 

I couldn't figure out how to attach pics, so I loaded them into photobucket

http://s847.photobucket.com/user/rd_rd2013/library/

these are the #'s in it:

286687
36778r205029


----------



## accio sacculus

gabby1987 said:


> Hi!  I picked up this bag at a second hand store.  I don't know if it is real because from what I read, holograms are always there.   I do know the odds of finding a real Fendi at a thift store at pretty slim! I think there was some sort of hologram on it, but now there are flakes of silver where it used to be (there is no stickiness though)
> All the hardware (even the snap!) is engraved.  The zipper is engraved.  It's a very nicely made bag, but I do not want to use it if it is fake!
> Is it ever possible for a Fendi to be real without the hologram?
> Thanks!
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to attach pics, so I loaded them into photobucket
> 
> http://s847.photobucket.com/user/rd_rd2013/library/
> 
> these are the #'s in it:
> 
> 286687
> 36778r205029



Sorry, it's fake


----------



## gabby1987

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, it's fake



Can you please show me why?  I would like to know for next time!
thanks!


----------



## dinahvill

hi!  pls authenticate this.  thanks!

item: authentic brown fendi handbag
item #:  111245819422
seller ID:  nataliasavan
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111245819422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dinahvill

this one too!... mahalo!

item:  fendi bag du jour media zucca
item #: 301054249985
seller ID:  shoegirl916
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301054249985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
*
*


----------



## dinahvill

last one!!... thanks much!

item:  fendi zucca bag da jour black/brown
item #:  301053998817
sellers ID:  boothillaz
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301053998817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
*
*


----------



## accio sacculus

dinahvill said:


> hi!  pls authenticate this.  thanks!
> 
> item: authentic brown fendi handbag
> item #:  111245819422
> seller ID:  nataliasavan
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111245819422?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Need to see clear, close up of the serial number and a clearer, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

dinahvill said:


> this one too!... mahalo!
> 
> item:  fendi bag du jour media zucca
> item #: 301054249985
> seller ID:  shoegirl916
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301054249985?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> *
> *



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## accio sacculus

dinahvill said:


> last one!!... thanks much!
> 
> item:  fendi zucca bag da jour black/brown
> item #:  301053998817
> sellers ID:  boothillaz
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301053998817?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> *
> *



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## glowmachine

Happy New Year, everyone!  I hope you can help me authenticate this handbag from Linda's Stuff.  It's my first foray into Fendi and I would love some help.

Item Name: AUTH FENDI Black Monogram Canvas Small Shoulder Handbag
Item Number: 380805904426
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a9ccf82a

Thanks!


----------



## tabolove26

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


Hello,

Thank you so much for looking into the bag.  I just asked the seller for the pictures.


----------



## baglady.1

glowmachine said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!  I hope you can help me authenticate this handbag from Linda's Stuff.  It's my first foray into Fendi and I would love some help.
> 
> Item Name: AUTH FENDI Black Monogram Canvas Small Shoulder Handbag
> Item Number: 380805904426
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58a9ccf82a
> 
> Thanks!


 FAKE FAKE FAKE!


----------



## gabby1987

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, it's fake



Could anyone please explain the difference between this one and a real one?  Is it the hologram or serial number, or are the handles wrong, or maybe the zipper?  Fendi is quite new for me, and I have read all the guides, but I am skeptical  about believing ehow or Ebay guides 

This is the pic link

http://s847.photobucket.com/user/rd_rd2013/library/

Would this one be fake as well?  I found it  ebay and the seller claims it is authentic (of course!) 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-FEND...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=321288768912&


----------



## glowmachine

baglady.1 said:


> FAKE FAKE FAKE!


 
Baglady.1, thanks so much!


----------



## fashion16

baglady.1 said:


> FAKE FAKE FAKE!




I have always thought that Linda's stuff was reliable and in the post, it even states it was authenticated by Carol Diva. That  is concerning that two of my 
"reliable authentication" indicators were wrong.....hummmm.....


----------



## feebee456

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271359609134?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

I am not sure about the black label in this bag.  The ones I have seen usually have the statement on the back about the label guarantees the authenticity of the handbag.  I only have one Fendi bag, so I'm not to sure.  I figured you guys are pros!!!


----------



## daphnesophie

Can you please help me? 

ITEM: fendi chameleon
Photos attached
TIA!


----------



## daphnesophie

daphnesophie said:


> Can you please help me?
> 
> ITEM: fendi chameleon
> Photos attached
> TIA!
> View attachment 2448561
> 
> View attachment 2448562
> 
> View attachment 2448563
> 
> View attachment 2448564
> 
> View attachment 2448566
> 
> View attachment 2448568




Other Photos


----------



## daphnesophie

daphnesophie said:


> other photos
> View attachment 2448569
> 
> View attachment 2448570
> 
> View attachment 2448571
> 
> View attachment 2448572


----------



## fashion16

daphnesophie said:


> View attachment 2448574



looks  good to me


----------



## fashion_girl

*Item Name:* fendi spy bag leather camel
*Item Number:* 321288835565
*Seller ID:* 1robbob1
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321288835565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

**Item Name:* fendi spy bag
*Item Number:* 141147309467
*Seller ID:* tessieperno
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141147309467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

**Item Name:* fendi spy bag black
*Item Number:* 141150942418
*Seller ID:* http://myworld.ebay.com/tessieperno?_trksid=p2047675.l2559smny1026
*Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/141150942418?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

**Item Name:* fendi black napp leather spy
*Item Number:* 221345477166
*Seller ID:* http://myworld.ebay.com/tessieperno?_trksid=p2047675.l2559http://myworld.ebay.com/smny1026?_trksid=p2047675.l2559hellem723
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221345477166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

many thanks!!
*
*


----------



## AnniWillz

Please authenticate for me. Many thanks in advance!


Name: Fendi Leather & Logo purse with gold FF clasp
Seller: bfreilly89
Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-lea...H%2FJF11X0p0z9QXxbfPw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
ITEM NUMBER 251411326714


----------



## Fashionista524

Hi Ladies,

Please please Authenticate the is bag for me ASAP. Auction is going to end very very soon!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141149770187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you,


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please please Authenticate the is bag for me ASAP. Auction is going to end very very soon!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/141149770187?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you,


 

Please Help!!!! The auction is about to end!!!!!!


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Please Help!!!! The auction is about to end!!!!!!


 
Hello Ladies!! 

I won the auction. However I would still like for you to Authenticate this bag, just want to make sure it's real.  I'm new to Fendi so I don't what to look for. Please help me!! If you need additional photos when I receive the bag I can take some more pics.  Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> I won the auction. However I would still like for you to Authenticate this bag, just want to make sure it's real.  I'm new to Fendi so I don't what to look for. Please help me!! If you need additional photos when I receive the bag I can take some more pics.  Thanks in advance ladies!


 
Here's the pics in case the link doesn't work.


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Here's the pics in case the link doesn't work.


 
more pics


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> more pics


 
Some more pics


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Some more pics


 
More pics....


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> More pics....


 
Last set of pics....


----------



## Fashionista524

Fashionista524 said:


> Last set of pics....


 
Last set of pics


----------



## baglady.1

gabby1987 said:


> Could anyone please explain the difference between this one and a real one?  Is it the hologram or serial number, or are the handles wrong, or maybe the zipper?  Fendi is quite new for me, and I have read all the guides, but I am skeptical  about believing ehow or Ebay guides
> 
> This is the pic link
> 
> http://s847.photobucket.com/user/rd_rd2013/library/
> 
> Would this one be fake as well?  I found it  ebay and the seller claims it is authentic (of course!)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-FENDI-ZUCCA-PATTERN-LOGO-BAQUETTE-CANVAS-HAND-BAG-PURSE/171205695457?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D3826199164509088322%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D321288768912%26


  Fendi authentification is extremely technical & no guide I've seen is adequate or good in my opinion. I haven't written one because there are now superfakes out that are extremely difficult to detect...I'm sorry we just don't share the details in this forum as it educates the makers of replica bags. 
to answer your question -  both bags are fake in diffent ways.


----------



## baglady.1

Fashionista524 said:


> Some more pics


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

daphnesophie said:


> Other Photos
> View attachment 2448569
> 
> View attachment 2448570
> 
> View attachment 2448571
> 
> View attachment 2448572


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

fashion16 said:


> I have always thought that Linda's stuff was reliable and in the post, it even states it was authenticated by Carol Diva. That  is concerning that two of my
> "reliable authentication" indicators were wrong.....hummmm.....


 This is not a reliable seller IMO, never has been...sorry to say. some are real, some aren't 
But even reliable seller make mistakes occasionally...so it is always best to check the details.


----------



## baglady.1

AnniWillz said:


> Please authenticate for me. Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Name: Fendi Leather & Logo purse with gold FF clasp
> Seller: bfreilly89
> Link:  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-lea...H%2FJF11X0p0z9QXxbfPw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> ITEM NUMBER 251411326714


Need a clearer pic of hologram & tag front & back and a pic of serial # embossed on wallet where the cash is kept.


----------



## baglady.1

fashion_girl said:


> *Item Name:* fendi spy bag leather camel
> *Item Number:* 321288835565
> *Seller ID:* 1robbob1
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321288835565?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> **Item Name:* fendi spy bag
> *Item Number:* 141147309467
> *Seller ID:* tessieperno
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141147309467?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> **Item Name:* fendi spy bag black
> *Item Number:* 141150942418
> *Seller ID:* smny1026
> *Link: **http://www.ebay.com/itm/141150942418?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> **Item Name:* fendi black napp leather spy
> *Item Number:* 221345477166
> *Seller ID:* hellem723
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/221345477166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> many thanks!!
> *
> *


#1 - authentic
#2 - fake
#3 - probably auth - but need pic of serial # strip
#4 fake


----------



## Fashionista524

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


 

Yay!!! Thank you sooooooo much Baglady! I was super nervous, this was my first time buying a bag off of ebay. I've heard quite a few horror stories so I was really scared! I'm glad I took a risk with this bag. I'm totally stoked that it's REAL!! Ahhhhhh what a relief! Thanks again! I really appreciate it. Also would you happen to know the name of this bag and the year it came out?


----------



## baglady.1

Fashionista524 said:


> Yay!!! Thank you sooooooo much Baglady! I was super nervous, this was my first time buying a bag off of ebay. I've heard quite a few horror stories so I was really scared! I'm glad I took a risk with this bag. I'm totally stoked that it's REAL!! Ahhhhhh what a relief! Thanks again! I really appreciate it. Also would you happen to know the name of this bag and the year it came out?


 The Fendi Boston Bags are called Bauletto - this one came out in 2007 & has a rubber FF logo on the front - I have owned some pieces from this line & they are really different as the rubber adds a 3rd dimension...you'll see, LOL! 
PS: sometime the rubber will need a bit of cleaning...just an fyi


----------



## Fashionista524

baglady.1 said:


> The Fendi Boston Bags are called Bauletto - this one came out in 2007 & has a rubber FF logo on the front - I have owned some pieces from this line & they are really different as the rubber adds a 3rd dimension...you'll see, LOL!
> PS: sometime the rubber will need a bit of cleaning...just an fyi


 
Thank you so much for your feedback! Reading your response made me even more excited!! Thanks for the tip! I can't wait to receive my bag! You're freakin Awesome! Thanks again for everything! I truly value your opinion.


----------



## kathleenmgs

This is not from ebay, so there's no listing, but it's a Fendi spy bag, and I'm attaching pictures.  I just don't have a picture of the leather serial number tag.  Is there any way you can tell one way or the other without it?

























TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> This is not from ebay, so there's no listing, but it's a Fendi spy bag, and I'm attaching pictures.  I just don't have a picture of the leather serial number tag.  Is there any way you can tell one way or the other without i
> 
> TIA!


 Pretty sure it is real fendi spy bag. The leather ser # strip is sewn into the lining on the opposite side from the hologram tag.


----------



## ews

I would really appreciate help in authenticating. I already bought, but I think it is either fake or how original bags were made? Seller says it was from their mothers estate.  I have included the original link. 
 I am not familiar enough with original baguettes to know  Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Fendi Black Beaded Baguette with Blue satin interior

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Bl...DCeC9bs9oEBpNyxxFvieM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Photos
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u4tf57bpeovxhh5/g-4XUPt1Bj


----------



## baglady.1

ews said:


> I would really appreciate help in authenticating. I already bought, but I think it is either fake or how original bags were made? Seller says it was from their mothers estate.  I have included the original link.
> I am not familiar enough with original baguettes to know  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Beaded Baguette with Blue satin interior
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Bl...DCeC9bs9oEBpNyxxFvieM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Photos
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/u4tf57bpeovxhh5/g-4XUPt1Bj


 It is authentic vintage fendi. Believe from 2000 yr season. These were the Sex & the City era Baguettes that were & still are quite popular.


----------



## ews

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage fendi. Believe from 2000 yr season. These were the Sex & the City era Baguettes that were & still are quite popular.



Bag Lady! Thank you! My real concern was the clasp is leather & a little flexible. so the bars on the "F" are a little bent on one side. But If you have no concern i am SOO Happy!! I have always wanted to grab a fancy baguette.


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Pretty sure it is real fendi spy bag. The leather ser # strip is sewn into the lining on the opposite side from the hologram tag.


Thanks so much.  I will make sure it's there before I buy, but I wanted an opinion before I drove an hour to see it!


----------



## mlitmo

Hi guys, can someone authenticate these 3 Fendi bags for me please?

Item Name: FABULOUS FENDI ZUCCA SPY BAG TORTOISE HANDLES ITALY EUC
Item Number: 380808601307
Seller ID: sklenox
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


Item Name: Auth Fendi Spy Bag Zucca Hand bag Jacquard/Leather Brown 8BR511
Item Number: 310825772062
Seller: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310825772062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Nappa Tortoise Spy Bag
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Nappa-Tortoise-Spy-Bag-30541
Seller: Fashionphile

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

mlitmo said:


> Hi guys, can someone authenticate these 3 Fendi bags for me please?
> 
> Item Name: FABULOUS FENDI ZUCCA SPY BAG TORTOISE HANDLES ITALY EUC
> Item Number: 380808601307
> Seller ID: sklenox
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Spy Bag Zucca Hand bag Jacquard/Leather Brown 8BR511
> Item Number: 310825772062
> Seller: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310825772062?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Nappa Tortoise Spy Bag
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Zucca-Nappa-Tortoise-Spy-Bag-30541
> Seller: Fashionphile
> 
> Thank you!


 all 3 look pretty good, on #1 need pic of leather ser # strip, #2, need pic of hologram tag & #3 need pic of ser # strip.


----------



## mlitmo

baglady.1 said:


> all 3 look pretty good, on #1 need pic of leather ser # strip, #2, need pic of hologram tag & #3 need pic of ser # strip.




Thank u! I will ask the sellers!


----------



## amy789

Can anyone authenticate this?

Item Name: Fendi Silvana 
Item Number: 221345959581
Seller Name: buyauthenticmerchandise
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Authe...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33893f4e9d


----------



## baglady.1

amy789 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Silvana
> Item Number: 221345959581
> Seller Name: buyauthenticmerchandise
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Authe...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33893f4e9d


Need pic of serial # on underside of interior fendi patch plus pic of hologram tag sewn into lining.


----------



## greenbags

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Gold/Silver Spy Bag.  Thank you so much for your time!!  

*Item Name:* Breathtaking "Spy"  distressed gold leather Fendi bag! *
Item Number:* 321280308695
*Seller ID:*  carascloset123
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/321280308695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## millsgirl

Hi there.  
I have been reading this thread as I have a Fendi bag that I never had authenticated. 
I bought the bag online in December 2003 and have only used it a few times. 

Please could you have a look and let me know what you think?
I found the silver code inside the pocket but it is worn and I can't quite make out the last few digits. I believe it may say 2173 8BR282 083. I am very unsure of the last 3 digits though, it may be 000, or even 033 or 003 

I have uploaded the photos here:
https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...8&authkey=!AOaLck8NYpES6JE&ithint=folder,.JPG 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

greenbags said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi Gold/Silver Spy Bag.  Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> *Item Name:* Breathtaking "Spy"  distressed gold leather Fendi bag! *
> Item Number:* 321280308695
> *Seller ID:*  carascloset123
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/321280308695?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Looks good so far...just need to see a clear close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

millsgirl said:


> Hi there.
> I have been reading this thread as I have a Fendi bag that I never had authenticated.
> I bought the bag online in December 2003 and have only used it a few times.
> 
> Please could you have a look and let me know what you think?
> I found the silver code inside the pocket but it is worn and I can't quite make out the last few digits. I believe it may say 2173 8BR282 083. I am very unsure of the last 3 digits though, it may be 000, or even 033 or 003
> 
> I have uploaded the photos here:
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?res...8&authkey=!AOaLck8NYpES6JE&ithint=folder,.JPG
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Sorry, it's fake!


----------



## greenbags

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good so far...just need to see a clear close up pic of the serial number to confirm...



Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this for me.  Here are a couple of pix of the serial number, the leather has 2 tone and wrinkled so it's hard to capture, let me know if you need me to take the pix again.  These were my best ones.  Thanks again!!  

Serial number on the leather tab reads: 2415-8BR511-UNO-068.


----------



## princessmelany

Need help authenticating this bag I've purchased.  Thanks so much. 

Fendi Baulotto Mini Spy


----------



## baglady.1

greenbags said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this for me.  Here are a couple of pix of the serial number, the leather has 2 tone and wrinkled so it's hard to capture, let me know if you need me to take the pix again.  These were my best ones.  Thanks again!!
> 
> Serial number on the leather tab reads: 2415-8BR511-UNO-068.


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

princessmelany said:


> Need help authenticating this bag I've purchased.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Fendi Baulotto Mini Spy
> 
> View attachment 2454235
> View attachment 2454236
> View attachment 2454237
> View attachment 2454242
> View attachment 2454243
> View attachment 2454244
> View attachment 2454245
> View attachment 2454246
> View attachment 2454247
> View attachment 2454248
> View attachment 2454250


 This is Authentic FENDI


----------



## AnniWillz

baglady.1 said:


> Need a clearer pic of hologram & tag front & back and a pic of serial # embossed on wallet where the cash is kept.


 
Here are a few more pics as requested.

Thanks again.


----------



## baglady.1

AnniWillz said:


> Here are a few more pics as requested.
> 
> Thanks again.


 This is authentic FENDI


----------



## AnniWillz

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic FENDI


 
Yay!  I had thought so as the quality is beautiful - this is my first Fendi purchase, but definately not my last. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Pretty sure it is real fendi spy bag. The leather ser # strip is sewn into the lining on the opposite side from the hologram tag.


I did buy the bag, and I was wondering if you'd mind taking another look now that I have a pic of the serial number tag and more details.  Just want to be sure before I pay to have it cleaned.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Thanks so much, and just let me know if any other pictures are needed.


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> I did buy the bag, and I was wondering if you'd mind taking another look now that I have a pic of the serial number tag and more details.  Just want to be sure before I pay to have it cleaned.


 This is authentic FENDI spy bag


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic FENDI spy bag


I really wish you could see me jumping up and down and doing a happy dance.  I SOOO appreciate what you do for us novices!


----------



## chanel_gal

Hello.
I know this bag would be authentic as it's from a trusted seller. But i was wondering if you would know how old this bag would be and what leather it's made from.

*Item Name:* Fendi Dark Brown Pebbled Leather 'Peekaboo' Turnlock Handbag
*Item Number:* 350966927964
*Seller ID:**********
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dark-Brown-Pebbled-Leather-Peekaboo-Turnlock-Handbag-/350966927964?ViewItem=&autorefresh=true&item=350966927964&nma=true&si=dagjr%252BjRj9zQYDZ0JKOz775MZoo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 *
*


----------



## baglady.1

chanel_gal said:


> Hello.
> I know this bag would be authentic as it's from a trusted seller. But i was wondering if you would know how old this bag would be and what leather it's made from.
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi Dark Brown Pebbled Leather 'Peekaboo' Turnlock Handbag
> *Item Number:* 350966927964
> *Seller ID:**********
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dark-Brown-Pebbled-Leather-Peekaboo-Turnlock-Handbag-/350966927964?ViewItem=&autorefresh=true&item=350966927964&nma=true&si=dagjr%252BjRj9zQYDZ0JKOz775MZoo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 *
> *


 The bag is from 2009-2010 season & the leather is called Selleria Romano Leather (cuio) - it is one of FENDIs most expensive line of goods, the Selleria items & it is older more traditional & time consuming treatment to the leather.


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> I really wish you could see me jumping up and down and doing a happy dance.  I SOOO appreciate what you do for us novices!


 LOL! fortunately we have been authenticating the spy bags for many years & know exactly what is right & what isn't -- there are so many fakes among them unfortunately. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## codiallen24

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161190526085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648


----------



## codiallen24

Sorry, I did not use the correct format. Here is all information.

Item Name: fendi handbag zucca
Item Number: 161190526085
Seller ID: Fifia76

http://myworld.ebay.com/fifia76?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Thanks!


----------



## codiallen24

Oh my gosh. I can't get it right!!
 The link on my second post is wrong. 

Item Name: fendi handbag zucca
Item Number: 161190526085
Seller ID: Fifia76


http://www.ebay.com/itm/161190526085...84.m1439.l2648

Sorry. And thanks so much!


----------



## codiallen24

http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalAssets/imgLoading_30x30.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/globalAssets/imgLoading_30x30.gif                                                                                                                               *Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;
http://javascript<b></b>:;
                                             p.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/cmp/icn/iconImgNA_96x96.gif                                                 
	
*Mouse here to zoom in*




http://javascript<b></b>:;


----------



## tjlin2566

Hi, I got this vintage bag. Could you check it for me, please? The only thing I feel odd is the hardware.
I attached some photos. For all high end bags that I have never have hardware have rough edges ( lines ) where front meets back.
Item name:NEW FENDI BROWN EPI LEATHER BOSTON BAG 
Item number:161189161304
Seller: jdm100
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161189161304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


Thank you very much in advanced.


----------



## accio sacculus

codiallen24 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161190526085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

tjlin2566 said:


> Hi, I got this vintage bag. Could you check it for me, please? The only thing I feel odd is the hardware.
> I attached some photos. For all high end bags that I have never have hardware have rough edges ( lines ) where front meets back.
> Item name:NEW FENDI BROWN EPI LEATHER BOSTON BAG
> Item number:161189161304
> Seller: jdm100
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/161189161304?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much in advanced.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## codiallen24

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 
Do you happen to know if Fendi ever made a bag in that style and if so what the name is? I really like the style but will not carry a fake bag obviously.  The mamma bag is similar but I like the two thinner handles???


----------



## tjlin2566

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



That is great! Thank you so much. have a wonderful week,


----------



## princessmelany

Need to confirm my suspicions on this bag...  didn't have all the pics before auction ended... I can return it...  new to Fendi and sharpening my skills.  Thanks so much.

FENDI Spy Denim Embroidered Squirrel Bag.


----------



## princessmelany

Additional photos of FENDI Denim Embroidered Squirrel Spy Bag


----------



## princessmelany

baglady.1 said:


> This is Authentic FENDI




Thank you so much...  my first one... felt it was authentic... happy that you agree!


----------



## baglady.1

princessmelany said:


> Need to confirm my suspicions on this bag...  didn't have all the pics before auction ended... I can return it...  new to Fendi and sharpening my skills.  Thanks so much.
> 
> FENDI Spy Denim Embroidered Squirrel Bag.
> 
> View attachment 2462235
> View attachment 2462236
> View attachment 2462237
> View attachment 2462238
> View attachment 2462239
> View attachment 2462240
> View attachment 2462242
> View attachment 2462243
> View attachment 2462246
> View attachment 2462247
> View attachment 2462249


 Return it - it is a fake!


----------



## princessmelany

baglady.1 said:


> Return it - it is a fake!




Thank you.


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag

Item name: Fendi Handbag
Item Number: 191036682469
Seller ID:  mrsbagwash
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191036682469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> Item name: Fendi Handbag
> Item Number: 191036682469
> Seller ID:  mrsbagwash
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/191036682469?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 Authentic!


----------



## LittleGinnie

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!




Thank you so much for your fast reply!


----------



## mamaitalia

Hello! I'm new to this! I need to authenticate the following fendi bag on ebay.

Item name: NWT Authentic Fendi 2Jours Saffianio/Vitello Tote Black GHW $2430 w/ Saks Receipt
Item Number: 191031625764
Seller ID: aileenning82
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7a5f4824

Thanks so much!!


----------



## rf1583

Can you please authenticate this?

It's a Fendi purple python leather tri fold wallet. 

Item number 281202832981

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PURPL...e-/281202832981?pt=Wallet&hash=item4178feb655


----------



## rf1583

One more. Thanks!

Fendi Black Zucca Wallet

Item number 111256041693

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...t-/111256041693?pt=Wallet&hash=item19e76078dd


----------



## mlitmo

baglady.1 said:


> all 3 look pretty good, on #1 need pic of leather ser # strip, #2, need pic of hologram tag & #3 need pic of ser # strip.



Hi baglady I received the leather serial picture from #1. Can you confirm it's authenticity?

Thank you much!!


----------



## baglady.1

mamaitalia said:


> Hello! I'm new to this! I need to authenticate the following fendi bag on ebay.
> 
> Item name: NWT Authentic Fendi 2Jours Saffianio/Vitello Tote Black GHW $2430 w/ Saks Receipt
> Item Number: 191031625764
> Seller ID: aileenning82
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...764?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c7a5f4824
> 
> Thanks so much!!


 would like to see pic of hologram tag & RFID tag.


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> It's a Fendi purple python leather tri fold wallet.
> 
> Item number 281202832981
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PURPL...e-/281202832981?pt=Wallet&hash=item4178feb655


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

mlitmo said:


> Hi baglady I received the leather serial picture from #1. Can you confirm it's authenticity?
> 
> Thank you much!!


 Looks good!


----------



## mlitmo

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## rf1583

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thanks!


----------



## glowmachine

Hi Everyone,

Thanks to everyone for all your help authenticating these bags!  I bought this bag from Overstock.  It's described as a "Zucca Wristlet."  I thought I could trust Overstock, and I don't know much about Fendi, but I have my doubts.  Can anyone please help?  Thanks!


----------



## rf1583

rf1583 said:


> One more. Thanks!
> 
> Fendi Black Zucca Wallet
> 
> Item number 111256041693
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...t-/111256041693?pt=Wallet&hash=item19e76078dd



Sorry could you please also authenticate this one too? Thanks!


----------



## rf1583

Could you also authenticate this? Thanks so much!

Fendi multicolor wallet

Item number 161200876392

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160936239975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mamaitalia

Hi! I sent seller a message to send photo of hologram tag. Seller did send photos and in my message the photos were clear, but when I went to save images to my photo Iibrary, the photos became blurry. Is there a way I can forward my ebay email to you with the original photos the seller sent to me? Thanks again!!

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:3478


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. 

Here is the link to my photo album

https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5970208289353626625

Thank you so much in advance! x


----------



## baglady.1

glowmachine said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks to everyone for all your help authenticating these bags!  I bought this bag from Overstock.  It's described as a "Zucca Wristlet."  I thought I could trust Overstock, and I don't know much about Fendi, but I have my doubts.  Can anyone please help?  Thanks!


It is authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Sorry could you please also authenticate this one too? Thanks!


Fendi Black Zucca Wallet

Item number 111256041693
This is Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

ebreu said:


> Hi,
> Can you please authenticate this Fendi 2Jours for me.
> TIA
> 
> Listing:  FENDI 2Jours Vitello Elite Medium Colorblock Tote Bag, Black Wine Trim
> 
> Seller: 10joyce
> 
> Listing #:151209971563
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...563?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2334d10f6b


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> Here is the link to my photo album
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5970208289353626625
> 
> Thank you so much in advance! x


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

mamaitalia said:


> Hi! I sent seller a message to send photo of hologram tag. Seller did send photos and in my message the photos were clear, but when I went to save images to my photo Iibrary, the photos became blurry. Is there a way I can forward my ebay email to you with the original photos the seller sent to me? Thanks again!!
> 
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:3478


 I can't really help U there if U can't save the pics - they are probably too small - We need clear pictures. The one U posted via the forum is too small & is the back side of the tag, more interested in the other side...


----------



## LittleGinnie

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thank you so much for your help


----------



## AlexandriaReene

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Clutch /Bag (its real old)
Link (if available): n/a
Attach photos


----------



## mamaitalia

Thanks for your help! If you click on link below I copied the email with photo of front of tag. Please let me know if this helps!  Thanks again.

http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:3478


----------



## accio sacculus

AlexandriaReene said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Clutch /Bag (its real old)
> Link (if available): n/a
> Attach photos



Would need to see a clear, close up pic of the serial number embossed in the lining of the interior pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

mamaitalia said:


> Thanks for your help! If you click on link below I copied the email with photo of front of tag. Please let me know if this helps!  Thanks again.
> 
> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI...ew=ImagePreview&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:3478



The link doesn't work...


----------



## AlexandriaReene

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see a clear, close up pic of the serial number embossed in the lining of the interior pocket...



I don't believe there is one I know they didn't put serials before the 80s I'll take a closer look


----------



## AlexandriaReene

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see a clear, close up pic of the serial number embossed in the lining of the interior pocket...



Yeah there isn't one but even without the sn can't it be real? I mean doesn't vintage fendi have some indication?


----------



## rhondaroni0

*Item Name:* Fendi fur baguette
*Item Number:* 
111254261742
*Seller ID:* awarren2112
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/2895-Authentic-FENDI-Genuine-MINK-Fur-Baguette-Bag-Purse-NR-/111254261742?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=eh2MvHj%252BxZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%252BBO0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


much appreciated!


----------



## argm20

Hi experts,
I bought these two bags and I need your expert opinion on these please:
Item Name: Authentic FENDI Black Beads Leather Handle Silver HD Handbag e-3378
Item Number: 141145529774
Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...2BeRAnSuBdkxNhrjx%2Bo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## argm20

The other one is 
Item name: Auth FENDI White Vernice Patent Leather Hand Shoulder Bag e-1825
Item Number: 111240225614
Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111240225614?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Leather_ette

Hello!

I've wanted a Fendi Spy ever since they were 'it' bags about 8 years ago?

Now, that I've finished Uni and can consider owning one of them, I remembered about my teenage dream and wanted to check out what's out there!

Unfortunately, counterfeit masters seem to get craftier and craftier and a newbie has no chance at spotting a fake!

Could you please help me authenticating this Spy Wisteria?

There's also a hologram label that isn't in photos:
'It has a properly sewn in label with A 319038 and on the reserve it states The Label Gauarantees The Authenticity Of The Garment - FENDI'

Hope this link works: http://******/1eKbUU8

Hope you can help as I love this variety of the bag and the price is great!


----------



## ms958

Item name: baby spy
Item number: 291058917567
Seller: wonderfuldeals4u
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291058917567

Hi, all!
I have been looking for this bag for years. I compared the pictures with another Fendi pouch I own and they look real to me. 

Can anyone tell is this is a fake?

Thanks!!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## rf1583

Can you please authenticate?

Python Spy Bag

Item number 281246359055

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281246359055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at this for me?

Fendi Painted Python Handbag 100% Authentic Fendi
301073467102
2dabu
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301073467102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649









They sent me the serial number picture through ebay, so it's pretty small when saved.  The larger version, is a picture I took of the screen with it pulled up, so not very clear.  I'm hoping between the two, you can see it.  Thank you!


----------



## nobaifumei

Hi everyone, I bought a navy 2jours from Overstock and would like to get it authenticated. I've never bought such an expensive bag before and would really like some peace of mind. This came with a grey Fendi dust bag and 2 copies of the authenticity cards (I don't know if this is normal). Thanks in advance!


Item: Fendi medium 2jours Shopper Bag
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...s-Shopper-Bag/8368882/product.html?CID=208011


----------



## nobaifumei

more pics...


----------



## baglady.1

AlexandriaReene said:


> Yeah there isn't one but even without the sn can't it be real? I mean doesn't vintage fendi have some indication?


 We don't have expertise on this, sorry.


----------



## baglady.1

rhondaroni0 said:


> *Item Name:* Fendi fur baguette
> *Item Number:*
> 111254261742
> *Seller ID:* awarren2112
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/2895-Authentic-FENDI-Genuine-MINK-Fur-Baguette-Bag-Purse-NR-/111254261742?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=eh2MvHj%252BxZ4MbV6HvfU4kWS%252BBO0%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> much appreciated!


Need pic of serial #, probably printed on inside of pocket lining.


----------



## baglady.1

argm20 said:


> Hi experts,
> I bought these two bags and I need your expert opinion on these please:
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Black Beads Leather Handle Silver HD Handbag e-3378
> Item Number: 141145529774
> Seller ID: astion-brandvalue01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...2BeRAnSuBdkxNhrjx%2Bo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Leather_ette said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've wanted a Fendi Spy ever since they were 'it' bags about 8 years ago?
> 
> Now, that I've finished Uni and can consider owning one of them, I remembered about my teenage dream and wanted to check out what's out there!
> 
> Unfortunately, counterfeit masters seem to get craftier and craftier and a newbie has no chance at spotting a fake!
> 
> Could you please help me authenticating this Spy Wisteria?
> 
> There's also a hologram label that isn't in photos:
> 'It has a properly sewn in label with A 319038 and on the reserve it states The Label Gauarantees The Authenticity Of The Garment - FENDI'
> 
> Hope this link works: http://******/1eKbUU8
> 
> Hope you can help as I love this variety of the bag and the price is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2469540


This is Fake


----------



## baglady.1

ms958 said:


> Item name: baby spy
> Item number: 291058917567
> Seller: wonderfuldeals4u
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=291058917567
> 
> Hi, all!
> I have been looking for this bag for years. I compared the pictures with another Fendi pouch I own and they look real to me.
> 
> Can anyone tell is this is a fake?
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


It is Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Can you please authenticate?
> 
> Python Spy Bag
> 
> Item number 281246359055
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281246359055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at this for me?
> 
> Fendi Painted Python Handbag 100% Authentic Fendi
> 301073467102
> 2dabu
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301073467102?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> 
> They sent me the serial number picture through ebay, so it's pretty small when saved.  The larger version, is a picture I took of the screen with it pulled up, so not very clear.  I'm hoping between the two, you can see it.  Thank you!


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

nobaifumei said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a navy 2jours from Overstock and would like to get it authenticated. I've never bought such an expensive bag before and would really like some peace of mind. This came with a grey Fendi dust bag and 2 copies of the authenticity cards (I don't know if this is normal). Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item: Fendi medium 2jours Shopper Bag
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...s-Shopper-Bag/8368882/product.html?CID=208011


 This is Authentic FENDI


----------



## ms958

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic



Thank you! I am now the proud owner. You never know on ebay. 

Thank you,


----------



## rhondaroni0

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial #, probably printed on inside of pocket lining.


ok will have to wait until it comes. will post when it arrives. thanks!


----------



## nobaifumei

baglady.1 said:


> This is Authentic FENDI


----------



## argm20

Thanx so much  I really appreciate your help


----------



## Leather_ette

baglady.1 said:


> This is Fake




Hello and thank you for your reply!
What are the telltale signs please? Gutted! 

Thanks again


----------



## baglady.1

Leather_ette said:


> Hello and thank you for your reply!
> What are the telltale signs please? Gutted!
> 
> Thanks again


 This is what wisteria spy looks like:

http://fendi-spy-list.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/668

click on thumbnail pic to see full size....


----------



## cityliving

Hi!  Could you please authenticate the below bag?  Thanks so much!

Item name: fendi chef
Item number: 271376748130
Seller Id: chatanko2003

Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/271376748130?nav=RVI&sbk=1


----------



## accio sacculus

cityliving said:


> Hi!  Could you please authenticate the below bag?  Thanks so much!
> 
> Item name: fendi chef
> Item number: 271376748130
> Seller Id: chatanko2003
> 
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/271376748130?nav=RVI&sbk=1



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## rubyslippers01

Being the owner of a Spy this looks authentic to me but of course it's always best to check. 

Thank you in advance 


Fendi Purple/Navy Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy a Bag

Seller: Luxury.Garage.Sale
Item: http://******/LLLppx


----------



## accio sacculus

rubyslippers01 said:


> Being the owner of a Spy this looks authentic to me but of course it's always best to check.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Fendi Purple/Navy Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy a Bag
> 
> Seller: Luxury.Garage.Sale
> Item: http://******/LLLppx




The link doesn't work


----------



## rhondaroni0

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial #, probably printed on inside of pocket lining.




No interior tags unless I'm missing something.


----------



## baglady.1

rhondaroni0 said:


> No interior tags unless I'm missing something.
> 
> View attachment 2472589
> View attachment 2472590
> View attachment 2472591
> View attachment 2472592
> View attachment 2472593
> View attachment 2472594


 I'm a bit stumped by the bag...as usually they have a serial # printed on the pocket lining & it does not have the FF on the underside of the zipper....and it has a round snap. You will just have to make your own call on it...if it is hi quality real mink fur, it is unlikely to be a knock off...but We just don't have enough expertize on the older FENDIs if they don't have a serial #....sorry!


----------



## rhondaroni0

baglady.1 said:


> I'm a bit stumped by the bag...as usually they have a serial # printed on the pocket lining & it does not have the FF on the underside of the zipper....and it has a round snap. You will just have to make your own call on it...if it is hi quality real mink fur, it is unlikely to be a knock off...but We just don't have enough expertize on the older FENDIs if they don't have a serial #....sorry!




The hardware doesn't feel metal. Do you know if caroldiva or a4u would be good for this?? 

Wouldn't there be SOMEthing on the inside indicating that it's made of mink. There's not a single tag anywhere.

I watched this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DoYng-WsHgg
and it says that all Fendis after the 80s have serial #s. It says recent ones have holograms. Seller states she bought this in 2000+


----------



## kathleenmgs

I have been wanting to ask about authenticators.   I've seen several people mention lately about having bad experiences with a4u  and Caroldiva both.   How is my poipette?  Or any other suggestions?


----------



## rhondaroni0

kathleenmgs said:


> I have been wanting to ask about authenticators.   I've seen several people mention lately about having bad experiences with a4u  and Caroldiva both.   How is my poipette?  Or any other suggestions?




I have had mistakes with the first 2. I've never heard of the third. I trust TPF and then if I have to battle on Ebay, I pay one of the paid services they accept. .


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at this one for me?

Fendi B - Bag Zucca Monogram Shoulder Handbag Authentic
261379358769
lovebumbles
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261379358769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

TIA!


----------



## kathleenmgs

kathleenmgs said:


> I have been wanting to ask about authenticators.   I've seen several people mention lately about having bad experiences with a4u  and Caroldiva both.   How is my poipette?  Or any other suggestions?


sorry, meant to type my poupette


----------



## rubyslippers01

accio sacculus said:


> The link doesn't work




I'm sorry. Give this link a try.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/360830040322?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


----------



## kathleenmgs

rhondaroni0 said:


> I have had mistakes with the first 2. I've never heard of the third. I trust TPF and then if I have to battle on Ebay, I pay one of the paid services they accept. .


Thank you, and I agree about TPF!  I've read a lot of comments about the paid services missing fakes that TPF catches.


----------



## rhondaroni0

kathleenmgs said:


> Thank you, and I agree about TPF!  I've read a lot of comments about the paid services missing fakes that TPF catches.



About paid authenticators. TPF saved my butt on $1000 Gucci purse that a paid authenticator said was real. I got a 3rd opinion from Castira (who is Gucci only) confirming that it was fake. I would have stopped at that first person but I'm so glad I consulted TPF!

Here is the thing about that Fendi. The metal on the inside is def metal. The hardware on the outside is questionable. Usually when I bang my ring on authentic hardware it tings. 

The outside feels really luxurious. The seller states that it did have a serial number stamped on the inside but it must have rubbed off over time. I wonder if I send it to Fendi for authentication if they would confiscate it if was fake. What do you think? Where I live someone would throw rocks at me for wearing fur so I'm not even sure I could have the fur verified anywhere. 

Would love some additional advice. I may send it to the 2 authenticators to see what they say. Won't cost me much. And if it is fake I will have proof for eBay case, if needed.

I called Fendi and they won't help me , as expected. The gal told me that it doesn't even matter if there's a serial number inside. That doesn't prove anything.

BUT then there is this photo. See how the hardware is peeling?


----------



## baglady.1

never mind...


----------



## baglady.1

rhondaroni0 said:


> About paid authenticators. TPF saved my butt on $1000 Gucci purse that a paid authenticator said was real. I got a 3rd opinion from Castira (who is Gucci only) confirming that it was fake. I would have stopped at that first person but I'm so glad I consulted TPF!
> 
> Here is the thing about that Fendi. The metal on the inside is def metal. The hardware on the outside is questionable. Usually when I bang my ring on authentic hardware it tings.
> 
> The outside feels really luxurious. The seller states that it did have a serial number stamped on the inside but it must have rubbed off over time. I wonder if I send it to Fendi for authentication if they would confiscate it if was fake. What do you think? Where I live someone would throw rocks at me for wearing fur so I'm not even sure I could have the fur verified anywhere.
> 
> Would love some additional advice. I may send it to the 2 authenticators to see what they say. Won't cost me much. And if it is fake I will have proof for eBay case, if needed.
> 
> I called Fendi and they won't help me , as expected. The gal told me that it doesn't even matter if there's a serial number inside. That doesn't prove anything.
> 
> BUT then there is this photo. See how the hardware is peeling?


I am prettty sure the fur is mink, as I have several minks. THe hardware outside may in fact be silver, which FENDI used on some pieces and would make HOLLOW metal pieces...that don't sound the same as solid metal pieces...just an fyi. 

Rather than running all over town  on this -- do you like the bag? If not, maybe open a case & return it.


----------



## rubyslippers01

Being the owner of a Spy this looks authentic to me but of course it's always best to check. 

Thank you in advance 


Fendi Purple/Navy Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy a Bag

Seller: Luxury.Garage.Sale
Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/360830040322?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> Being the owner of a Spy this looks authentic to me but of course it's always best to check.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> Fendi Purple/Navy Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy a Bag
> 
> Seller: Luxury.Garage.Sale
> Item: http://m.ebay.com/itm/360830040322?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1


 It looks good to me...normally like to see leather serial # strip, but everything checks out.


----------



## rubyslippers01

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good to me...normally like to see leather serial # strip, but everything checks out.





Thanks Baglady, I thought so too & it's great price. I might sit on it for awhile since my purse-strings are a little stretched right now & I recently had a blow out at Fendi on the Bag Bug 2Jours... I do want it though


----------



## rhondaroni0

baglady.1 said:


> I am prettty sure the fur is mink, as I have several minks. THe hardware outside may in fact be silver, which FENDI used on some pieces and would make HOLLOW metal pieces...that don't sound the same as solid metal pieces...just an fyi.
> 
> Rather than running all over town  on this -- do you like the bag? If not, maybe open a case & return it.




I returned it today. I have a feeling it's authentic but with no proof, I stayed safe. Plus it smelled sooooooo bad like cigarette smoke. I probably would have tried harder to authenticate it if it didn't stink. Sad to see it go. Beautiful and a steak for $400 of in fact authentic. I'm sure it'll be reposted if someone's up to it.


----------



## SummerL

Hello, 

Please help with authentication. 

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Secret Code BAG
Item Number:291059158962
Seller ID:cooliey
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...62?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c47a4fb2]

Thanks!


----------



## kathleenmgs

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at this one for me?
> 
> Fendi B - Bag Zucca Monogram Shoulder Handbag Authentic
> 261379358769
> lovebumbles
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261379358769?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> TIA!



Wasn't sure if you saw this one.  Thanks.


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help with authentication.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Secret Code BAG
> Item Number:291059158962
> Seller ID:cooliey
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...62?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c47a4fb2]
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Wasn't sure if you saw this one.  Thanks.



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


Hi, 
The seller has included some close-ups of the serial number. 

Thank you,
Summer

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Secret Code BAG
Item Number:291059158962
Seller ID:cooliey
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Secret-Code-BAG-/291059158962?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## bags0912

Hello ladies!

Could you please tell me if this Alligator Spy is authentic!
The shop is claiming they only sell authentic items, but I've never seen this Spy bag before! 

http://www.portero.com/fendi-beige-alligator-spy-bag-limited-edition.html

Thank you so much!


----------



## fashion_girl

Item Name: fendi spy in black leather
Item Number: 261382358616
Seller ID:  ***shopper!!! 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261382358616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

bags0912 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Could you please tell me if this Alligator Spy is authentic!
> The shop is claiming they only sell authentic items, but I've never seen this Spy bag before!
> 
> http://www.portero.com/fendi-beige-alligator-spy-bag-limited-edition.html
> 
> Thank you so much!


 This is a fake bag  
 Unfortunately, this is not the first fake FENDI I've seen this seller offer....hope they take it down.....ush:


----------



## baglady.1

fashion_girl said:


> Item Name: fendi spy in black leather
> Item Number: 261382358616
> Seller ID:  ***shopper!!!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261382358616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you!


 Fake!


----------



## Ajiram

Hi there, first time posting! Really curious as to whether this is authentic? I know it's hard to tell with the pictures, but hopefully they give some slight clues. Thank you!!

Item Name: Fendi 2jour
Item Number:181308397143
Seller ID: cat8stevens
Link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181308397143&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

Ajiram said:


> Hi there, first time posting! Really curious as to whether this is authentic? I know it's hard to tell with the pictures, but hopefully they give some slight clues. Thank you!!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jour
> Item Number:181308397143
> Seller ID: cat8stevens
> Link : http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181308397143&ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:GB:1123



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## bags0912

baglady.1 said:


> This is a fake bag
> Unfortunately, this is not the first fake FENDI I've seen this seller offer....hope they take it down.....ush:



Thank you so much!
I already expected it being a fake!


----------



## silvana515

I am new to purse forum. Heard many great things. 

Need help authenticating this ebay sale:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171225866013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you to everyone viewing and assisting me in this.


----------



## accio sacculus

silvana515 said:


> I am new to purse forum. Heard many great things.
> 
> Need help authenticating this ebay sale:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171225866013?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you to everyone viewing and assisting me in this.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## silvana515

amy789 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Silvana
> Item Number: 221345959581
> Seller Name: buyauthenticmerchandise
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Authe...581?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33893f4e9d


 

Did you find out anymore information about this bag? Did you buy it? I'm new to here and was curious about the authenticity. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Ajiram

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...




this is the serial 

https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1607124_10151823309667493_815958986_n.jpg

thank you!!


----------



## Ajiram

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



These are some of the other labels

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....74/1512808_10151823343582493_1563904145_n.jpg 

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....q83/1601380_10151823343577493_326885192_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1/q81/69091_10151823343587493_197995785_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/q80/14814_10151823343647493_151248111_n.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

Ajiram said:


> These are some of the other labels
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....74/1512808_10151823343582493_1563904145_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....q83/1601380_10151823343577493_326885192_n.jpg
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....1/q81/69091_10151823343587493_197995785_n.jpg
> 
> https://scontent-b-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1/q80/14814_10151823343647493_151248111_n.jpg



It's fake!


----------



## cubanmama

fashion_girl said:


> Item Name: fendi spy in black leather
> Item Number: 261382358616
> Seller ID:  ***shopper!!!
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261382358616?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> thank you!


Looks just like the fake bag I was sold years ago on EBay before I found out about Purse Forum.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at this?

fendi handbag
281249842129
soulfullcreationstlc2012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281249842129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thank you!


----------



## silvana515

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you, Accio sacculus.  I love the bag so much and have been eyeing it for a long time. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## lisajafr

Hello, could I please get an authentication on
Fendi pequin borsa hobo/blue
Thank you so much for any help!


----------



## lisajafr

Few more pics


----------



## lisajafr

And this
Fendi large Mia zucca bag
Thank you!


----------



## lisajafr

Last pics


----------



## SummerL

Hi, 
Can somebody offer some authenticity help? Thanks!


Summer

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Secret Code BAG
Item Number:291059158962
Seller ID:cooliey
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fen...:X:RTQ:CA:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at this?
> 
> fendi handbag
> 281249842129
> soulfullcreationstlc2012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281249842129?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648
> 
> Thank you!




Sorry, it's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

lisajafr said:


> Few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2480227
> View attachment 2480228
> View attachment 2480229
> View attachment 2480230
> View attachment 2480231




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

lisajafr said:


> Last pics
> View attachment 2480258
> View attachment 2480259




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Hi,
> Can somebody offer some authenticity help? Thanks!
> 
> 
> Summer
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Secret Code BAG
> Item Number:291059158962
> Seller ID:cooliey
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fen...:X:RTQ:CA:1123




Listing has been removed...


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, it's fake!



Thank you.   I was not the winner, anyway.


----------



## lisajafr

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!! I Can not tell you how much i appreciate your time!!


----------



## powee

Please help authenticating this mini peekaboo bag
Thank you 
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo MINI Pink
Item number: 291067028148
Seller: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-MINI-Pink-/291067028148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4f262b4


----------



## lisajafr

Hello, just received this today, could someone please take a look? Thank you so much for any help!
Fendi 2jours med navy


----------



## lisajafr

Few more pics


----------



## EricaWeng

*I would like to know if the one is authentic. Thank you

Item Name:*NWT Fendi Peekaboo MINI pink
*Item Number:*291067028148
*Seller ID:*lola2580
*Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Fendi-Pe...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4f262b4
*


----------



## kathleenmgs

I just got this bag today, and I was hoping you could take a look.  

FENDI PURSE
151207433785
estheezee
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PURSE...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I am attaching additional pictures, since the ones posted don't have any details.  The seller said she was the original owner and bought from the Fendi store, so I thought I'd take a chance.


----------



## kathleenmgs

And one more...





Thank you so much.  I really appreciate that you take to time to help us out!


----------



## accio sacculus

powee said:


> Please help authenticating this mini peekaboo bag
> Thank you
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo MINI Pink
> Item number: 291067028148
> Seller: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-MINI-Pink-/291067028148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4f262b4



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

lisajafr said:


> Few more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481292
> View attachment 2481293
> View attachment 2481295
> View attachment 2481297
> View attachment 2481300
> View attachment 2481301
> View attachment 2481302
> View attachment 2481303



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> And one more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.  I really appreciate that you take to time to help us out!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## lisajafr

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!!! Much appreciate your help!


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## EricaWeng

How about this one? Thank you very muh

Item name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Bag
Item number: 291008680257
Seller: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Bag-4250-/291008680257


----------



## accio sacculus

EricaWeng said:


> How about this one? Thank you very muh
> 
> Item name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Bag
> Item number: 291008680257
> Seller: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Bag-4250-/291008680257



Need to see clear, close up, non-blurry pics of the hologram and leather serial strip (so that the numbers can be read...) to confirm...


----------



## powee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


Thank you ^^


----------



## powee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...



the seller just uploaded more pics.
thank you 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291067028148?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## EricaWeng

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up, non-blurry pics of the hologram and leather serial strip (so that the numbers can be read...) to confirm...







http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208341384/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207938955/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208338994/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208338024/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208339934/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207939705/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208339384/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207938415/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208556976/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208559296/


----------



## chistmas07

Please authentic this bag for me.

Item name:Fendi Be Fuchsia leather mini baguette bag
Item number: don't know
Seller id: babetiger
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231133438697&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123

Thank you


----------



## missie1

Can you please authenticate this bag


----------



## missie1

Here are additional pics


----------



## missie1

Here is the tag


----------



## missie1

Here is hologram


----------



## missie1

Here is pic of purse


----------



## missie1

Up close pic of purse


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Listing has been removed...



Hi,

Hmmm, the listing is still up and running...the link below confirms.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291059158962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Anybody, help. Pleeeease? I'm dying for a Secret Code. 

Thanks


----------



## kathleenmgs

fendi zucca mama handbag
390755789764
griff12132003
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390755789764?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you look at this one?  They sent me these pictures, too.









Thank you!


----------



## Noramor

Hi,

I'm new to the Fendi forum, but could you please help me authenticate this bag and maybe share some experience with this seller? Thank you so much

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium red
Item Number: 181266861566
Seller ID: frmoda_italy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-WOMEN...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a3458cdfe


----------



## baglady.1

EricaWeng said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208341384/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207938955/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208338994/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208338024/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208339934/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207939705/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208339384/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12207938415/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208556976/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erica2life/12208559296/


 Is the 3rd group of symbols on the serial # strip 189 or 139?


----------



## baglady.1

chistmas07 said:


> Please authentic this bag for me.
> 
> Item name:Fendi Be Fuchsia leather mini baguette bag
> Item number: don't know
> Seller id: babetiger
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231133438697&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123
> 
> Thank you


 Need pic of serial # on underside of the FENDI patch inside bag...


----------



## baglady.1

missie1 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag


 authentic


----------



## baglady.1

SummerL said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hmmm, the listing is still up and running...the link below confirms.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291059158962?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Anybody, help. Pleeeease? I'm dying for a Secret Code.
> 
> Thanks


 Pretty sure it is authentic -- but need pic of leather serial #strip clear enough to read the code....


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> fendi zucca mama handbag
> 390755789764
> griff12132003
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/390755789764?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Could you look at this one?  They sent me these pictures, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 I think it is OK - these older zucca/zucchino bags are always iffy...


----------



## baglady.1

Noramor said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the Fendi forum, but could you please help me authenticate this bag and maybe share some experience with this seller? Thank you so much
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium red
> Item Number: 181266861566
> Seller ID: frmoda_italy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-WOMEN...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2a3458cdfe


 Not familiar with seller. The first post on this thread outlines what we need to see to give an opinion in most cases. On this bag would need more pics including hologram tag, serial #, rfid tag, etc.


----------



## Noramor

baglady.1 said:


> Not familiar with seller. The first post on this thread outlines what we need to see to give an opinion in most cases. On this bag would need more pics including hologram tag, serial #, rfid tag, etc.



I appologize;
I will contact the seller to provide more pictures. Thank you Baglady.1.


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> I think it is OK - these older zucca/zucchino bags are always iffy...



Thank you.   I'm glad to know that.   Is it safer to look for the ones with holograms?


----------



## missie1

baglady.1 said:


> authentic


Thanks


----------



## EricaWeng

baglady.1 said:


> Is the 3rd group of symbols on the serial # strip 189 or 139?




I think it's 139


----------



## barrister04

Hello! i bought this bag yesterday. I want to know if this is authentic. I apologize for the quality of my camera. Thanks in advance  

P.S. I also don't know its name.


----------



## kathleenmgs

This came a few days ago, and I wondered if I could get a second opinion.  None of my other bags have an embossed inner label, and it's starting to worry me.  Serial number is a bit faded, but I think it's 2321-26424-009.  TIA!

Fendi Purse
281251249153
jlotto1987
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## PurseChick77

*Hi there! I just picked up this vintage Fendi that is in excellent condition and I was curious if you could authenticate it for me? Also, any idea of the year or name of this handbag? Thank you so much in advance! *
*
*
*Item Name: Unknown
**Attach photos*
*
*
*Here are the photos!*
*




*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*



*
*
*
*
*
*
*


----------



## chistmas07

Please authentic this bag. ( more pictures added)

Item name: fend Be mini baguette 
Item number:  don't know
Seller id:  babetiger
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231133438697&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you


----------



## Doc choy

Please authenticate this purse. Don't know much about fendi. Thanks so much!


----------



## Doc choy

More pics


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Thank you.   I'm glad to know that.   Is it safer to look for the ones with holograms?


Yes it is....there are fake textile zucchino/zucca bags with serial #s on them...so it is easier when they have a hologram that we can see. Some holograms are authentic, others are not, but we can usually tell which is which....


----------



## baglady.1

EricaWeng said:


> I think it's 139


 Then it is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

barrister04 said:


> Hello! i bought this bag yesterday. I want to know if this is authentic. I apologize for the quality of my camera. Thanks in advance
> 
> P.S. I also don't know its name.


need better pics, especially hologram tag & leather serial # strip...but the others too....


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> This came a few days ago, and I wondered if I could get a second opinion.  None of my other bags have an embossed inner label, and it's starting to worry me.  Serial number is a bit faded, but I think it's 2321-26424-009.  TIA!
> 
> Fendi Purse
> 281251249153
> jlotto1987
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Purse...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

PurseChick77 said:


> *Hi there! I just picked up this vintage Fendi that is in excellent condition and I was curious if you could authenticate it for me? Also, any idea of the year or name of this handbag? Thank you so much in advance! *
> *
> *
> *Item Name: Unknown
> **Attach photos*
> *
> *
> *Here are the photos!*


 Authentic Vintage Fendi...don't know season/yr tho....


----------



## baglady.1

chistmas07 said:


> Please authentic this bag. ( more pictures added)
> 
> Item name: fend Be mini baguette
> Item number:  don't know
> Seller id:  babetiger
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231133438697&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you


Authentic


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Whew.   Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

Doc choy said:


> Please authenticate this purse. Don't know much about fendi. Thanks so much!


Looks fake, what is on otherside of this black clothe tag? should have hologram & code....pls show pic....


----------



## baglady.1

Doc choy said:


> More pics


 Looks fake


----------



## EricaWeng

baglady.1 said:


> Then it is authentic




Thank you very much


----------



## PurseChick77

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi...don't know season/yr tho....


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## PurseChick77

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi...don't know season/yr tho....


Sorry, one more question. If you had to guess, would you say early 80's?


----------



## tgooberbutt

Item Name: (I don't know!)
Item Number: k170940569
Seller ID:  kazuopazuru
Link: https://www.jauce.com/auction/k170940569

Already bought and received the item, so here are my picts:

https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5976439247653512338&oid=112854034597354830956

Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## accio sacculus

tgooberbutt said:


> Item Name: (I don't know!)
> Item Number: k170940569
> Seller ID:  kazuopazuru
> Link: https://www.jauce.com/auction/k170940569
> 
> Already bought and received the item, so here are my picts:
> 
> https://plus.google.com/u/1/photos/...5976439247653512338&oid=112854034597354830956
> 
> Thank you so much for you help!




The link for your pics is not working...


----------



## tgooberbutt

accio sacculus said:


> The link for your pics is not working...


Hopefully this will work?:

http://goo.gl/WeLxwH


----------



## anne.castle

Hello, I'm looking to sell a Fendi bag on eBay because sadly I've never used it. Hoping one of you lovelies could authenticate it and possibly name it for me before I list it. 
Pictures of the bag are here: https://plus.google.com/photos/1154...s/5976627346782272529?authkey=CK7FrMKJsNn7nAE

Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

tgooberbutt said:


> Hopefully this will work?:
> 
> http://goo.gl/WeLxwH


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## tgooberbutt

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi



Thank you so much! I got worried when I saw the serifed font-ed "Fendi" at the base of the handle! You made my day!


----------



## indypup

Hi ladies!  I'm new to Fendi and was hoping to get a little help with a few vintage bags.

1.  Item Name: Vintage Fendi
Item Number: 141179180055
Seller ID: cat-mom54
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141179180055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

2.  Item Name:  Vintage Fendi
Item number: 221365474321
Seller ID: domoarigatomisterrobato
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365474321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3.  Item name: Vintage Fendi
Item number: 121269155832
Seller ID: jmcsgirl15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121269155832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*waiting on photos of the interior and serial number*

4. Item name: Vintage Fendi 
Item number: 191057626709
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191057626709?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
*waiting on photos of the serial number on this one too*

Thank you so much!!  I will post more photos as I receive them.


----------



## ginaki

Hello!

I won this bag - I did not have the time to authenticate earlier. Could you please let me know your thoughs? Thanks!

Item name: FENDI Zucca Velvet & Leather Large Bag De Jour Tote, RARE, LIMITED ED,W RECEIPT
Item number: 321311514146
Seller: mydogaug

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

indypup said:


> Hi ladies!  I'm new to Fendi and was hoping to get a little help with a few vintage bags.
> 
> 1.  Item Name: Vintage Fendi
> Item Number: 141179180055
> Seller ID: cat-mom54
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141179180055?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 2.  Item Name:  Vintage Fendi
> Item number: 221365474321
> Seller ID: domoarigatomisterrobato
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221365474321?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3.  Item name: Vintage Fendi
> Item number: 121269155832
> Seller ID: jmcsgirl15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121269155832?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *waiting on photos of the interior and serial number*
> 
> 4. Item name: Vintage Fendi
> Item number: 191057626709
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191057626709?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> *waiting on photos of the serial number on this one too*
> 
> Thank you so much!!  I will post more photos as I receive them.


 1, 2 & 3 are authentic. Need pic of serial # on #4.


----------



## baglady.1

ginaki said:


> Hello!
> 
> I won this bag - I did not have the time to authenticate earlier. Could you please let me know your thoughs? Thanks!
> 
> Item name: FENDI Zucca Velvet & Leather Large Bag De Jour Tote, RARE, LIMITED ED,W RECEIPT
> Item number: 321311514146
> Seller: mydogaug
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...FzHAFYF1sCIB2kMxv4lvk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Normally like to see pic of serial # strip, but I am confident this is authentic FENDI as I have had this style before.....


----------



## rubyslippers01

Well my hunt for a Petrol Spy may possibly be over... I hope! I've requested further photos but in the meantime...

Name: $2300 Authentic FENDI Spy *TEAL BLUE-Petrol* Leather BAG HOBO Purse--RARE!
Item Number: 310868280465 
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/310868280465?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
Seller: 34beard

Many thanks ladies &#128149;


----------



## ilovetoshop514

Hi!
Please authenticate this bag. I bought it from RueLala and according to them it is authentic. I recently read this post about RueLala selling fake ones and would like to know if this bag is really authentic or not. Thanks in advance!

Fendi Forever Zucchino Shopper

s30.postimg.org/kl4ziusgt/photo.jpg

s30.postimg.org/gnd4fpg9p/photo_1.jpg

s30.postimg.org/vm04nvkpp/photo_2.jpg

s30.postimg.org/r2nw2d2u5/photo_3.jpg

s30.postimg.org/f22g1mvfh/photo_4.jpg

s30.postimg.org/kaxgzidul/photo_5.jpg

s30.postimg.org/xf7mpxva5/photo2.jpg

s30.postimg.org/6vf1nsuql/photo8.jpg


----------



## ginaki

baglady.1 said:


> Normally like to see pic of serial # strip, but I am confident this is authentic FENDI as I have had this style before.....



Thank you so much baglady, as always!


----------



## hansome981

Item : Fendi Magic Bag
Item Number : 321310858100
Seller : YC5678

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310858100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Can someone please authenticate . This bag arrived today , in great condition but I noticed a defect that raised a red flag on my part . The twist knob closure is defective -  and is making a clicking sound .  I asked for a partial refund to cover the cost to have it fixed with which the seller agreed to do . But after a second thorough inspection , I found out that the hologram sticker on the black tag peeled off and I cant find any serial or code number that is usually present under the hologram sticker. All these informations led me to a conclusion which I suspected at the get go that I purchased a fake Fendi bag  I already asked the seller that I would like to return this for a full refund but I wanted an expert here to give me their opinion that way it will not make me feel like I am randomly claiming the bag is not authentic . Also , the seller purchased this Fendi bag few years back according to her . Please help ,  thank you very much 

Sorry for all the pictures too


----------



## pruneaux

Can someone help me out please?
I just bought a Fendi Peek a Boo bag from a (seemingly) thrustworthy seller on www.marktplaats.nl
She has been selling there for 8,5 years.
She claimed she bought these bag at the Danie Bles (she is a Dutch stylist) Vintage Designer Sale, and that it is an authentic Fendi.
Pictures where blurry, but I took here worth for it...
Now the bag is here and I see no serial and no hologram and it just does not feel like Fendi...
I listed some pictures. 

http://postimg.org/gallery/1n9wm23k/f924e27c/

Can someone confirm my conclussion that it is a fake?
Then I will ask for my money back right away!


----------



## autumnsdogs

Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.

Item Name: "Authentic Vintage Fendi Square Bag"
Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/179835225?ref=fb2_tnx_title
Photos: etsy.com/transaction/179835225?ref=fb2_tnx_title
I'm not sure if the photos will come across. This is my first time trying to post photos. If it doesn't work, please see the etsy link above. Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> Well my hunt for a Petrol Spy may possibly be over... I hope! I've requested further photos but in the meantime...
> 
> Name: $2300 Authentic FENDI Spy *TEAL BLUE-Petrol* Leather BAG HOBO Purse--RARE!
> Item Number: 310868280465
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/310868280465?nav=WATCHING&sbk=1
> Seller: 34beard
> 
> Many thanks ladies &#128149;


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

hansome981 said:


> Item : Fendi Magic Bag
> Item Number : 321310858100
> Seller : YC5678
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/321310858100?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Can someone please authenticate . This bag arrived today , in great condition but I noticed a defect that raised a red flag on my part . The twist knob closure is defective -  and is making a clicking sound .  I asked for a partial refund to cover the cost to have it fixed with which the seller agreed to do . But after a second thorough inspection , I found out that the hologram sticker on the black tag peeled off and I cant find any serial or code number that is usually present under the hologram sticker. All these informations led me to a conclusion which I suspected at the get go that I purchased a fake Fendi bag  I already asked the seller that I would like to return this for a full refund but I wanted an expert here to give me their opinion that way it will not make me feel like I am randomly claiming the bag is not authentic . Also , the seller purchased this Fendi bag few years back according to her . Please help ,  thank you very much
> 
> Sorry for all the pictures too


 This is fake!  Return it!


----------



## baglady.1

pruneaux said:


> Can someone help me out please?
> I just bought a Fendi Peek a Boo bag from a (seemingly) thrustworthy seller on www.marktplaats.nl
> She has been selling there for 8,5 years.
> She claimed she bought these bag at the Danie Bles (she is a Dutch stylist) Vintage Designer Sale, and that it is an authentic Fendi.
> Pictures where blurry, but I took here worth for it...
> Now the bag is here and I see no serial and no hologram and it just does not feel like Fendi...
> I listed some pictures.
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/1n9wm23k/f924e27c/
> 
> Can someone confirm my conclussion that it is a fake?
> Then I will ask for my money back right away!


 Yeah...it's a big FAT FAKE!!


----------



## baglady.1

autumnsdogs said:


> Please authenticate this bag. Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: "Authentic Vintage Fendi Square Bag"
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/179835225?ref=fb2_tnx_title
> Photos: etsy.com/transaction/179835225?ref=fb2_tnx_title
> I'm not sure if the photos will come across. This is my first time trying to post photos. If it doesn't work, please see the etsy link above. Thank you.


 It looks authentic vintage fendi - but ask to see a pic of the serial # which should be in the pocket. It may be too old for serial #, but if it has it in gold, that is the clincher....


----------



## Ajiram

I appreciate the help guys! You've been amazing.

I have one more bag for you to authenticate!

It's a Fendi 2Jours, it's hard for me to tell if its real or not 

Here's the link :http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191058821228&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123

Appreciate it !


----------



## autumnsdogs

baglady.1 said:


> It looks authentic vintage fendi - but ask to see a pic of the serial # which should be in the pocket. It may be too old for serial #, but if it has it in gold, that is the clincher....


Thank you!


----------



## pruneaux

Thanks so much Baglady! I am so happy I was wise enough to pay with Paypal and that I have Buyers Protection. I


----------



## silvana515

Hello Baglady, 

Can you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you for your help in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVINE-RED-...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c809022


----------



## hulala

Hi baglady, can someone authenticate these bags?  If so how do they sell for under retail?  XO



Item Name: NWT Fendi 2 Jours Mini $1750 Black
Item Number: 291072495495
Seller ID: lola2580         
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c545cf87




Item Name: NWT Fendi 2 Jours Mini $1750 Yellow
Item Number: 291063552851
Seller ID: lola2580         
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4bd5b53




THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Fendi Zucchino Monogram Canvas Pink Chef and Chocolate Compilator
231150622386
ilvmybeemz
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucch...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

This listing was for 2 bags, and I thought the low price was because of the broken lock (which I wouldn't use anyway) and the rip in the lining (which can be sewn), but I want to be sure it's not because they're fakes.  There wasn't a hologram tag in the pink bag, but I wasn't sure if it was ripped out when the lining tore or just didn't have one.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Ajiram said:


> I appreciate the help guys! You've been amazing.
> 
> I have one more bag for you to authenticate!
> 
> It's a Fendi 2Jours, it's hard for me to tell if its real or not
> 
> Here's the link :http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=191058821228&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123
> 
> Appreciate it !


 It's fake


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Fendi Zucchino Monogram Canvas Pink Chef and Chocolate Compilator
> 231150622386
> ilvmybeemz
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucch...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> This listing was for 2 bags, and I thought the low price was because of the broken lock (which I wouldn't use anyway) and the rip in the lining (which can be sewn), but I want to be sure it's not because they're fakes.  There wasn't a hologram tag in the pink bag, but I wasn't sure if it was ripped out when the lining tore or just didn't have one.


 Both bags are fake


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Thank you!


 Yeah...FAKE


----------



## baglady.1

silvana515 said:


> Hello Baglady,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you for your help in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVINE-RED-...530?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item417c809022


 need pic of hologram tag & SERIAL # on underside of interior fendi patch


----------



## silvana515

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of hologram tag & SERIAL # on underside of interior fendi patch


Thanks Baglady! 

The seller hasn't responded, but I found another one I LOVE better...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVINE-FEND...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de46e1e2

Can you help me authenticate this one? Another member authenticated it already, but I wanted your opinion.
Thank you for your time!


----------



## baglady.1

hulala said:


> Hi baglady, can someone authenticate these bags?  If so how do they sell for under retail?  XO
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT Fendi 2 Jours Mini $1750 Black
> Item Number: 291072495495
> Seller ID: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...495?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c545cf87
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: NWT Fendi 2 Jours Mini $1750 Yellow
> Item Number: 291063552851
> Seller ID: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4bd5b53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I believe they are both authentic, but need a clearer pic of hologram tag on #1. I have no clue how they get them for less $$ - U should ask the seller....


----------



## baglady.1

silvana515 said:


> Thanks Baglady!
> 
> The seller hasn't responded, but I found another one I LOVE better...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVINE-FEND...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de46e1e2
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this one? Another member authenticated it already, but I wanted your opinion.
> Thank you for your time!


 Looks authentic


----------



## silvana515

baglady.1 said:


> Looks authentic


Thank you so much! You're greatly appreciated among this forum!
Have a great weekend!


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Both bags are fake



I really thought they were as soon as I felt them.  Thank you for confirming!


----------



## Ajiram

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake




Thank you for letting me know! Been wanting one for so long but all the decent priced ones seem to be fake 

You've been awesome! Thank you once again!


----------



## ilovetoshop514

ilovetoshop514 said:


> Hi!
> Please authenticate this bag. I bought it from RueLala and according to them it is authentic. I recently read this post about RueLala selling fake ones and would like to know if this bag is really authentic or not. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Fendi Forever Zucchino Shopper
> 
> s30.postimg.org/kl4ziusgt/photo.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/gnd4fpg9p/photo_1.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/vm04nvkpp/photo_2.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/r2nw2d2u5/photo_3.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/f22g1mvfh/photo_4.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/kaxgzidul/photo_5.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/xf7mpxva5/photo2.jpg
> 
> s30.postimg.org/6vf1nsuql/photo8.jpg



Hi baglady,
Can you please authenticate? I really need to know if i should return or not. Thanks so much.


----------



## fashion_girl

Item name : brown and cognac spy
Item number :181257739974
Seller id: Seller : bellah2006919 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a33cd9ec6









Many thanks in authenticating!!


----------



## fashion_girl

]Item name : mixed browns spy 
Item number :331120036128
Seller id: Seller : shawn29767 
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-B...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d184ac920










Many thanks in authenticating!!


----------



## silvana515

silvana515 said:


> Thanks Baglady!
> 
> The seller hasn't responded, but I found another one I LOVE better...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIVINE-FEND...842?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27de46e1e2
> 
> Can you help me authenticate this one? Another member authenticated it already, but I wanted your opinion.
> Thank you for your time!


Hi Baglady,

She updated a picture of the hologram. Thanks for your help


----------



## silvana515

silvana515 said:


> Hi Baglady,
> 
> She updated a picture of the hologram. Thanks for your help


I'm sorry, I put the wrong link...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281261674530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

ilovetoshop514 said:


> Hi baglady,
> Can you please authenticate? I really need to know if i should return or not. Thanks so much.


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

fashion_girl said:


> ]Item name : mixed browns spy
> Item number :331120036128
> Seller id: Seller : shawn29767
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-B...128?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d184ac920
> 
> View attachment 2494542
> View attachment 2494543
> View attachment 2494544
> View attachment 2494545
> View attachment 2494546
> 
> 
> Many thanks in authenticating!!


 Authentic first season spy bag (2005)


----------



## baglady.1

fashion_girl said:


> Item name : brown and cognac spy
> Item number :181257739974
> Seller id: Seller : bellah2006919
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a33cd9ec6
> 
> View attachment 2494520
> View attachment 2494521
> View attachment 2494522
> View attachment 2494523
> View attachment 2494524
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in authenticating!!


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

silvana515 said:


> I'm sorry, I put the wrong link...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281261674530?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance.


 Looks good!


----------



## silvana515

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!


Thanks Baglady, once again you always come through!

Can you check this one out? I'm debating between Silvana or this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11127310485...67&_trkparms=ga1m=T18&ga2m=T1&ga3m=T3&ga4m=T4

Your thoughts? Why doesn't this have a serial # on the hologram, like Silvana?

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

silvana515 said:


> Thanks Baglady, once again you always come through!
> 
> Can you check this one out? I'm debating between Silvana or this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/11127310485...67&_trkparms=ga1m=T18&ga2m=T1&ga3m=T3&ga4m=T4
> 
> Your thoughts? Why doesn't this have a serial # on the hologram, like Silvana?
> 
> Thank you!


 It looks good....the holograms change depending on the season. The newer ones don't have a code next to hologram - so need a crisp clear pic of the hologram itself & the RFID tag if it has one....


----------



## silvana515

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good....the holograms change depending on the season. The newer ones don't have a code next to hologram - so need a crisp clear pic of the hologram itself & the RFID tag if it has one....


Thank you. Let me ask the seller for your requests. Will get back to you, as I get them.

You're great!


----------



## fashion_girl

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic first season spy bag (2005)




Thanks so much bag lady!


----------



## ilovetoshop514

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!


Thank you so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one?  I'd like to be sure before I pay.

Authentic FENDI MAMA Red Patent Leather Gold Chain Strap ShoulderBag Handbag
271394992415
chatanko2003
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you.  I'm hoping this one goes better than my last!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this one?  I'd like to be sure before I pay.
> 
> Authentic FENDI MAMA Red Patent Leather Gold Chain Strap ShoulderBag Handbag
> 271394992415
> chatanko2003
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...wmC7sohaiUvgv6hFULqvg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you.  I'm hoping this one goes better than my last!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## rf1583

Can you please authenticate? Thanks so much in advance!

 Baby Zucca 
Item number 181321202580
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181321202580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!  I've never had a mama bag and I'm excited to start with this one.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

Hey guys.  What do you think of this brass tag?  I've sold all my Fendi's so I have nothing to compare it with right now.  This is from an older B Bag.  TIA.




The letters look a little too close to me?  IDK


----------



## accio sacculus

rf1583 said:


> Can you please authenticate? Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Baby Zucca
> Item number 181321202580
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181321202580?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bagnshoofetish said:


> Hey guys.  What do you think of this brass tag?  I've sold all my Fendi's so I have nothing to compare it with right now.  This is from an older B Bag.  TIA.
> 
> View attachment 2498170
> 
> 
> The letters look a little too close to me?  IDK



Would need to see pics of the bag and clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see pics of the bag and clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...



Yeah I asked to see the hologram.  Have not heard back.  I'm not getting a good feeling about it.  Will forward more pics if I get them.  I seem to remember the engraving being a bit deeper...


----------



## anhpham1907

Item name: NWT Fendi 2jours mini $1750
Item seller: lola2580
Item listing :291077814447
Item link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c596f8af


Item name : NWT 2jours Mini $1750
Item seller : lola2580
Item listing :291063552851
Item link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4bd5b53

Could you please authenticate this bag ? Thanks alot.


----------



## baglady.1

anhpham1907 said:


> Item name: NWT Fendi 2jours mini $1750
> Item seller: lola2580
> Item listing :291077814447
> Item link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...447?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c596f8af
> 
> 
> Item name : NWT 2jours Mini $1750
> Item seller : lola2580
> Item listing :291063552851
> Item link :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...851?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c4bd5b53
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag ? Thanks alot.


 I previously commented on these...they look OK.


----------



## rf1583

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks!


----------



## anhpham1907

baglady.1 said:


> I previously commented on these...they look OK.




Thanks alot


----------



## BlackQueen

Hello. I got this bag from C21 online store. It is a good deal! However,* there is no product description card.* I just wanna know if it is a fake one. Please help me to check. Thanks.


----------



## BlackQueen

Part 2


----------



## accio sacculus

BlackQueen said:


> Part 2



Looks good, IMO!    Beautiful colour!!!


----------



## BlackQueen

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!    Beautiful colour!!!


Thank you :kiss:


----------



## kathleenmgs

Auth FENDI Logos Hand Bag Suede Leather Orange FROM JAPAN 345-1-e
271396136666
brandmarket1
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271396136666?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Could you look at this one for me?  Thanks so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Auth FENDI Logos Hand Bag Suede Leather Orange FROM JAPAN 345-1-e
> 271396136666
> brandmarket1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271396136666?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Could you look at this one for me?  Thanks so much!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket to confirm...


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket to confirm...



Thank you.   They have actually added that to the listing, now.


----------



## serenityneow

Would appreciate help with this mini 2Jours, which I jumped on (so additional pics will follow in the next post):

Item Name: Fendi Mini 2Jours
Listing ID: 201034130975
Seller ID: iwantobidalot
Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201034130975?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## serenityneow

More pics for post above ^^^.  I can't get a clear shot of the hologram (can't pull the lining out on the mini) but it's there.  Do the serial #s look off?  Don't have the third, large card with the material in different languages.


----------



## kathleenmgs

kathleenmgs said:


> Auth FENDI Logos Hand Bag Suede Leather Orange FROM JAPAN 345-1-e
> 271396136666
> brandmarket1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271396136666?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



They have now updated and added the pic of the serial number that you needed.  Thank you.


----------



## Thick Filipina

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Thick Filipina

BlackQueen said:


> Hello. I got this bag from C21 online store. It is a good deal! However,* there is no product description card.* I just wanna know if it is a fake one. Please help me to check. Thanks.


professional look


----------



## Ashbaby

Hi Ladies, I recently got this bag from ebay and just want to know if its real. This is my first Fendi bag and am very new to this. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks

Item Name: Fendi '2Jours Elite' Leather Shopper hand bag - Rare Honey color
Item #: 291072430730
Seller: mcatshops5
Link: ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Elite-Leather-Shopper-hand-bag-Rare-Honey-color-/291072430730?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Ru8YLUpWZxu6e7j2u8t5ZMoG2q4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ashbaby

Additional pics of Fendi '2Jours Elite' Leather Shopper hand bag - Rare Honey Color
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thanks!!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> They have now updated and added the pic of the serial number that you needed.  Thank you.


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> More pics for post above ^^^.  I can't get a clear shot of the hologram (can't pull the lining out on the mini) but it's there.  Do the serial #s look off?  Don't have the third, large card with the material in different languages.
> 
> View attachment 2502885


----------



## baglady.1

Ashbaby said:


> Additional pics of Fendi '2Jours Elite' Leather Shopper hand bag - Rare Honey Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504787
> View attachment 2504788
> View attachment 2504789
> View attachment 2504790
> View attachment 2504791
> View attachment 2504792
> View attachment 2504793
> View attachment 2504794
> View attachment 2504795
> 
> 
> Thanks!!


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

Ashbaby said:


> Hi Ladies, I recently got this bag from ebay and just want to know if its real. This is my first Fendi bag and am very new to this. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Fendi '2Jours Elite' Leather Shopper hand bag - Rare Honey color
> Item #: 291072430730
> Seller: mcatshops5
> Link: ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Elite-Leather-Shopper-hand-bag-Rare-Honey-color-/291072430730?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Ru8YLUpWZxu6e7j2u8t5ZMoG2q4%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Need more pics (see post #1 of this thread) - like serial # on underside of patch, hologram, rfid tag.


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you.   You guys are the best.


----------



## Ashbaby

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much. You rock!!


----------



## powee

Please authenticate this Fendi bag.
Thank you in advance : )

Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo MINI
Item Number: 291071000172
Seller ID: lola2580
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-MINI-/291071000172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c52efe6c


----------



## rf1583

Can you please authenticate? Thanks!

Fendi Denim Spy
Seller: utahrugs
Item number: 111274731713
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111274731713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## serenityneow

baglady.1 said:


> It is probably OK, we like to see the hologram itself tho - it needs a certain look for bags of this season....




Thanks, Baglady, I tried as hard as I could to take a clear picture of the hologram. Does this look ok?

Many thanks!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I picked these 2 bags up at a thrift store, so my hopes aren't real high, but I couldn't pass up on the price.  Before I put a lot of time into cleaning them up, though, I'd like to know if they're real or destined for the garbage.    TIA


----------



## kathleenmgs

The numbers on the auth card didn't match the serial number label, so I wasn't sure if that was normal or if the card just doesn't go with this bag.


----------



## kathleenmgs

The second bag...


----------



## kathleenmgs

Thank you again!


----------



## laurebisse

Hi there, would love a second opinion on authenticity of these shoes! I don't know much about the nuances of Fendi logos and labels. 

Item Name: Fendi Eggplant Patent Leather Peep Toe Wedge Heels Sz 39.5
Item Number: 231159045191
Seller ID: discovery18
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231159045191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!

-Lauren


----------



## Younna

Could you help me authenticate this 2jours?
Name: authentic Fendi handbag
Seller: mrpatek2014
Listing number: 111275341105
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/111275341105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

powee said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi bag.
> Thank you in advance : )
> 
> Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo MINI
> Item Number: 291071000172
> Seller ID: lola2580
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-MINI-/291071000172?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c52efe6c



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...something seems off though...


----------



## accio sacculus

rf1583 said:


> Can you please authenticate? Thanks!
> 
> Fendi Denim Spy
> Seller: utahrugs
> Item number: 111274731713
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111274731713?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Thanks, Baglady, I tried as hard as I could to take a clear picture of the hologram. Does this look ok?
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506324


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> The numbers on the auth card didn't match the serial number label, so I wasn't sure if that was normal or if the card just doesn't go with this bag.



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...it should be sewn into the lining of the bag...


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Thank you again!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Younna said:


> Could you help me authenticate this 2jours?
> Name: authentic Fendi handbag
> Seller: mrpatek2014
> Listing number: 111275341105
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/111275341105?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

laurebisse said:


> Hi there, would love a second opinion on authenticity of these shoes! I don't know much about the nuances of Fendi logos and labels.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Eggplant Patent Leather Peep Toe Wedge Heels Sz 39.5
> Item Number: 231159045191
> Seller ID: discovery18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231159045191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -Lauren



Shoes are very difficult for us to authenticate...that being said, I don't see any red flags on these, but please wait for an opinion from *baglady.1*


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...it should be sewn into the lining of the bag...



No hologram tag in it.   It doesn't look like one was ever there, either.   Is there always supposed to be a hologram in the bags with the serial strip or are there some older ones without?


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much!


----------



## powee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...something seems off though...



thank you so much : )
i'll ask from the seller


----------



## serenityneow

Yay!  Thanks!



accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## baglady.1

laurebisse said:


> Hi there, would love a second opinion on authenticity of these shoes! I don't know much about the nuances of Fendi logos and labels.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Eggplant Patent Leather Peep Toe Wedge Heels Sz 39.5
> Item Number: 231159045191
> Seller ID: discovery18
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231159045191?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -Lauren


 I agree with Accio - I see no red flags & they look real...jmho


----------



## amstevens714

Hello wonderful authenticators!

May I have assistance with this one? The serial number is pretty worn, but it's there 

Fendi messenger flap bag
seller: paolangelo (3138 ) 99.5%
item#:321321574468
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-FENDI-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you soooo very much for your help!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at a couple of bags for me?  The pictures on this one aren't the best, but they did get one of the serial number, so I'm hoping they're good enough to tell one way or the other.

FENDI BLACK On BLACK ZUCCA MONOGRAM FF SHOULDER BAG PURSE EUC
121277473660
breyn80881
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277473660?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kathleenmgs

I am also looking at this one.  Pictures of the serial number and hologram are actually down in the description section.  Thank you guys so much for all your help!

100% Authentic FENDI B Hobo Bag
321326087890
fancyflip
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321326087890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Hello wonderful authenticators!
> 
> May I have assistance with this one? The serial number is pretty worn, but it's there
> 
> Fendi messenger flap bag
> seller: paolangelo (3138 ) 99.5%
> item#:321321574468
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-FENDI-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you soooo very much for your help!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at a couple of bags for me?  The pictures on this one aren't the best, but they did get one of the serial number, so I'm hoping they're good enough to tell one way or the other.
> 
> FENDI BLACK On BLACK ZUCCA MONOGRAM FF SHOULDER BAG PURSE EUC
> 121277473660
> breyn80881
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277473660?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



I think it looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> I am also looking at this one.  Pictures of the serial number and hologram are actually down in the description section.  Thank you guys so much for all your help!
> 
> 100% Authentic FENDI B Hobo Bag
> 321326087890
> fancyflip
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321326087890?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## EricaWeng

Item name: fendi peekaboo
 Link: n/a
Pics:


----------



## EricaWeng

It's the one I purchased for my mom, but still on the way. So I only can posted the photo from the seller posted before.


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Great  thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help on this one too? It's ending soon, so there may not be time, but I do appreciate the help 


Fendi black zucca bag
Seller : breyn80881 (5107 ) 98% Positive
eBay item number:121277473660
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277473660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you very much!


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help on this one too? It's ending soon, so there may not be time, but I do appreciate the help
> 
> 
> Fendi black zucca bag
> Seller : breyn80881 (5107 ) 98% Positive
> eBay item number:121277473660
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121277473660?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you very much!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

EricaWeng said:


> Item name: fendi peekaboo
> Link: n/a
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 2510174
> View attachment 2510175


See post #1 of this thread for the info/pics we need.


----------



## hulala

Hi, can someone please authenticate? I really appreciate it!


Fendi 2Jours Black Mini


----------



## hulala

Hi, can someone please authenticate? I really appreciate it!


Fendi 2Jours Black Mini


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thanks so very much!! Here's hoping I win


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks okay


Thank you so much.  I didn't win it, but I did try.


----------



## kathleenmgs

kathleenmgs said:


> No hologram tag in it.   It doesn't look like one was ever there and cut out, either.   Is there always supposed to be a hologram in the bags with the serial strip or are there some older ones without?



I wasn't sure if you saw this response.  You had asked for the hologram tag from the bag I asked about in post 1584 & 1585.  I hate to bug you, but I really don't want to carry it if it's fake.  Thanks so much for any insight you can give.


----------



## accio sacculus

EricaWeng said:


> Item name: fendi peekaboo
> Link: n/a
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 2510174
> View attachment 2510175



It's fake...


----------



## accio sacculus

hulala said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate? I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Fendi 2Jours Black Mini



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Mrsmarks

Vintage fendi peekaboo 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2511830
View attachment 2511831
View attachment 2511832
View attachment 2511833


Authentic?


----------



## Mrsmarks

Vintage fendi peekaboo


----------



## hongkong phooey

EricaWeng said:


> Item name: fendi peekaboo
> Link: n/a
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 2510174
> View attachment 2510175



hello erica weng, can you please let me know which part of the bag make you feel this is fake one. i want to learn more how to identify my next e-bay purchase


----------



## EricaWeng

hongkong phooey said:


> hello erica weng, can you please let me know which part of the bag make you feel this is fake one. i want to learn more how to identify my next e-bay purchase




I don't know. You should ask the one who said it's fake. 

I am learning too. 

Anyway, it's a cheap one. I thought it was a fake. But the seller told me I can check it anywhere. But for this price, I don't think so. However it looks really authentic so I just wanna post it here to make sure. 

Anyway, I haven't received it. I don't know how the one will look like. But it's just a lil gift for my mom. She doesn't really know the brand. She just like the design. So I don't really care if it's a fake. If it's a quality and real leather purse, I think my mom will be happy for it.


----------



## accio sacculus

Mrsmarks said:


> Vintage fendi peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 2511836
> 
> 
> View attachment 2511837



It's fake!


----------



## thelovelytrojan

Hello All, hoping you can help me authenticating this bag!  

Fendi Purse Handbag
Item: 261399121757
Seller: dhaas26
http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-purse-handbag-/261399121757

I found it on ebay a few days ago and thought it was a steal because it was miscategorized (its labeled Fendi, but not spy bag).  There weren't any close up photos of the interior of the bag so I requested them from the seller today and she's since posted them to the listing.  Based on hologram photos I've seen here I fear this bag is a fake... The hologram is peeling and it looks like the wording from the back of the label is printed on the bottom of the front side of the hologram tag.   The seller has a positive rating on ebay having sold a few other pre-loved designer bags...

Your thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## ria616

Please authenticate my Fendi:
Item Name: Fendi Duffle Bag Chameleon
Item Number: 8BL114 00B82 FOXAA
Seller ID: Overstock
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ather-Satchel/7505401/product.html?CID=208011


----------



## baglady.1

ria616 said:


> Please authenticate my Fendi:
> Item Name: Fendi Duffle Bag Chameleon
> Item Number: 8BL114 00B82 FOXAA
> Seller ID: Overstock
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...ather-Satchel/7505401/product.html?CID=208011


 looks authentic


----------



## ria616

Thank you baglady.1! I'm glad..I have been skeptical with buying from overstock. Have you had any experiences with them having fakes or they only sell authentic? Thanks again!


----------



## inkstand

It looks authentic but one thing I have noticed with off season retailers is they often stock colors that were not purchased for retail for the season. It's a good idea to your nearest Fendi boutique to flip through the lookbook.


----------



## inkstand

Btw I believe the Peekaboo is a relatively new line and only several seasons old. If someone is selling a "vintage" Peekaboo I would seriously question authenticity.


----------



## ria616

inkstand said:


> It looks authentic but one thing I have noticed with off season retailers is they often stock colors that were not purchased for retail for the season. It's a good idea to your nearest Fendi boutique to flip through the lookbook.




Hi Inkstand! I was not sure if you were referring to the color of the Chameleon. I saw this same colors from the Nordstrom website a few months back. Thanks so much for the tip!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/fendi-c...terest&cm_cat=pinit&cm_pla=site&cm_ite=546818


----------



## inkstand

ria616 said:


> Hi Inkstand! I was not sure if you were referring to the color of the Chameleon. I saw this same colors from the Nordstrom website a few months back. Thanks so much for the tip!
> 
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/fendi-c...terest&cm_cat=pinit&cm_pla=site&cm_ite=546818




Yep I was referring to the Chameleon color.  While there are often colors not purchased by the Fendi boutiques and that are exclusive to certain department stores, the lookbook often determines what is available from the get.


----------



## ria616

inkstand said:


> Yep I was referring to the Chameleon color.  While there are often colors not purchased by the Fendi boutiques and that are exclusive to certain department stores, the lookbook often determines what is available from the get.


This is good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Thick Filipina

It looks fine and sossy!


----------



## prsstar69

Hi Authenticators,

Could please advise on the following handbag:

Item Name: $1640 NWT FENDI CLASSICO NO.4 BROWN CALFSKIN LEATHER TOTE Bag
Item Number: 271405664393
Seller ID: brov516
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1640-NWT-FE...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3109c889

Many thanks in advance!

Stephanie


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at all of our posts, your expertise is so greatly appreciated!

I had this one authenticated but the FENDI typing on the bag isn't clear. I just wanted to double check the bag I actually received if that is okay.

Thank you so much for your help.

Vintage Fendi penguin messenger


----------



## accio sacculus

prsstar69 said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Could please advise on the following handbag:
> 
> Item Name: $1640 NWT FENDI CLASSICO NO.4 BROWN CALFSKIN LEATHER TOTE Bag
> Item Number: 271405664393
> Seller ID: brov516
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/1640-NWT-FE...393?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f3109c889
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Stephanie



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to look at all of our posts, your expertise is so greatly appreciated!
> 
> I had this one authenticated but the FENDI typing on the bag isn't clear. I just wanted to double check the bag I actually received if that is okay.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Vintage Fendi penguin messenger
> 
> View attachment 2515395
> 
> View attachment 2515396
> 
> View attachment 2515397
> 
> View attachment 2515398
> 
> View attachment 2515399
> 
> View attachment 2515400
> 
> View attachment 2515402
> 
> View attachment 2515403
> 
> View attachment 2515404
> 
> View attachment 2515406



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## prsstar69

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!  I can't wait to see her


----------



## Curious___

Can someone please authenticate this Fendi?  How do I know once someone has responded? Will I get an email or do I need to just keep checking back?


----------



## kathleenmgs

Any chance these are real?

Black Fendi Zucca Leather Trim Baguette Bag + FS 303 Tortoise Sunglasses
181315981846
passitforward2012
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181315981846?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Fingers crossed...TIA!


----------



## rubyslippers01

Hi lovely handbag authenticators,

Just a quick authentication on a Petrol Spy:

Name: Blue Fendi Nappa Leather Spy Bag Purse
Item: 331136877915
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331136877915?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Seller: whatigot5555

Also, do you happen to know whether any of the major repairers still stock replacement Spy Glass? Long shot I know 

Thanks you!


----------



## baglady.1

Curious___ said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Fendi?  How do I know once someone has responded? Will I get an email or do I need to just keep checking back?


 looks good!  - U need to check back....


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Any chance these are real?
> 
> Black Fendi Zucca Leather Trim Baguette Bag + FS 303 Tortoise Sunglasses
> 181315981846
> passitforward2012
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181315981846?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Fingers crossed...TIA!


 Both look good


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> Hi lovely handbag authenticators,
> 
> Just a quick authentication on a Petrol Spy:
> 
> Name: Blue Fendi Nappa Leather Spy Bag Purse
> Item: 331136877915
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/331136877915?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Seller: whatigot5555
> 
> Also, do you happen to know whether any of the major repairers still stock replacement Spy Glass? Long shot I know
> 
> Thanks you!


 fake


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Both look good



Thank You so much! I just ordered them.   My first pair of fendi sunglasses.  Plus a really nice bag.  Bonus!


----------



## rubyslippers01

baglady.1 said:


> fake




Arghh!! You're the BEST!! Thank you


----------



## uadjit

*Item Name:* Fendi Med. 2jours Black/Wine Suede lining

*Item Number:* N/A (Bonanza listing)

*Link to my photobucket album: *
http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi%202jours

*
Link to original listing: *
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FENDI-2Jours-Vitello-Elite-Medium-Colorblock-Tote-Bag-Black-Wine-Trim/139706271

*Notes:* There are a few quality issues that bothered me. First, the suede lining seems to be coming away from the sides in places and second, at the place where the little strap with the snap closure on it meets the side of the bag there is visible glue and the black color is stained into the suede lining.

Didn't come with a hologram sticker card (not sure if it's supposed to)

I had a hard time taking a picture of the hologram so there are a lot of different ones in the album. Sorry. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Ladies: if I may please have your assistance with this Selleria "Doctor" bag it would be greatly appreciated. A couple red flags for me-own 4 Fendi but no Selleria-would be: underside of zipper doesn't have normal trademark(s) for outer and inner zip, and there is no hologram nor a leather serial and it doesn't look as though the suede lining EVER had them attached. I value your expert opinions and would appreciate any input. Thanks so much!


----------



## Curious___

baglady.1 said:


> looks good!  - U need to check back....


Thanks so much!&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts pls help authenticate fendi spy bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151238557509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Ebay item#151238557509
Seller: reggie-md


Thanks so much


----------



## kalipri

Please authenticate! Im so unsure  thanks!


----------



## maraclara

maraclara said:


> Hello experts pls help authenticate fendi spy bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151238557509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item#151238557509
> Seller: reggie-md
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


Experts and pls this one too:
Fendi distressed leather magic bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201041531656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Ebay item#201041531656
Seller: luxurybagsnshoes


Thanks so much again


----------



## baglady.1

uadjit said:


> *Item Name:* Fendi Med. 2jours Black/Wine Suede lining
> 
> *Item Number:* N/A (Bonanza listing)
> 
> *Link to my photobucket album: *
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi%202jours
> 
> *
> Link to original listing: *
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/FEN...Colorblock-Tote-Bag-Black-Wine-Trim/139706271
> 
> *Notes:* There are a few quality issues that bothered me. First, the suede lining seems to be coming away from the sides in places and second, at the place where the little strap with the snap closure on it meets the side of the bag there is visible glue and the black color is stained into the suede lining.
> 
> Didn't come with a hologram sticker card (not sure if it's supposed to)
> 
> I had a hard time taking a picture of the hologram so there are a lot of different ones in the album. Sorry.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


The bag is authentic FENDI - but it may have been a factory reject or a problem with a batch of these bags done with suede lining. Not Sure - Just a guess --HTH.


----------



## baglady.1

312mrileysofia said:


> Ladies: if I may please have your assistance with this Selleria "Doctor" bag it would be greatly appreciated. A couple red flags for me-own 4 Fendi but no Selleria-would be: underside of zipper doesn't have normal trademark(s) for outer and inner zip, and there is no hologram nor a leather serial and it doesn't look as though the suede lining EVER had them attached. I value your expert opinions and would appreciate any input. Thanks so much!
> View attachment 2519835
> 
> View attachment 2519836
> 
> View attachment 2519837
> 
> View attachment 2519838


 - I think it is authentic, these older selleria bags have the serial # only on the oval plate. See how the plate has turned black? That is because it is solid silver....LOL!! Who does that on a fake....


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts pls help authenticate fendi spy bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151238557509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item#151238557509
> Seller: reggie-md
> 
> 
> Thanks so much


 see post #1 on this thread...need pic of hologram & leather serial # strip.


----------



## baglady.1

kalipri said:


> Please authenticate! Im so unsure  thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2521501
> 
> View attachment 2521502
> 
> View attachment 2521503
> 
> View attachment 2521504
> 
> View attachment 2521505
> 
> View attachment 2521507
> 
> View attachment 2521508


 It looks pretty good for vintage Fendi, but I'd like a pic of serial # which might be imprinted on inside lining...hopefully...


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Experts and pls this one too:
> Fendi distressed leather magic bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201041531656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item#201041531656
> Seller: luxurybagsnshoes
> 
> 
> Thanks so much again


 It looks OK from first season 2005....but fyi it has a lot of wear....


----------



## kalipri

.


----------



## kalipri

baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good for vintage Fendi, but I'd like a pic of serial # which might be imprinted on inside lining...hopefully...





I can't seem to find a serial number on it, Im hoping you may know exactly where it could be? or maybe it is an older bag before the serial numbers?

The shape of the tubing is exact and the stitching is to perfection!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

baglady.1 said:


> - I think it is authentic, these older selleria bags have the serial # only on the oval plate. See how the plate has turned black? That is because it is solid silver....LOL!! Who does that on a fake....


Excellent! Thank you so much for your prompt response! Yes, I agree about the silver. I pulled out my loupe and dissected those hallmarks as best I could. They looked good but, geez, one can never be too stinkin' sure these days. 

Any idea the age? As far back as the 80's? Thanks for your expert opinion and valuable input. Much appreciated and much obliged, M.


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK from first season 2005....but fyi it has a lot of wear....


Ok thanks so much baglady.1


----------



## uadjit

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is authentic FENDI - but it may have been a factory reject or a problem with a batch of these bags done with suede lining. Not Sure - Just a guess --HTH.



Thanks baglady! I was checking it out some more and it really does feel like there's velcro under there. Also, the bottom of the bag doesn't stick to itself like you'd expect if it was glue only back down to the outside of the bag. I think it may just be constructed that way.

Or maybe I'm just trying to rationalize it because I love the bag so much.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

Hi, please authenticate this bag.  Thank you.  

Item name: Fendi iconic baguette
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281274616985?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller: miloandlia12

I asked the seller for a picture of the serial number and/or hologram, but she said there was none.  She says she can guarantee its authenticity because it was purchased at Neiman Marcus.  Thanks much!


----------



## baglady.1

kalipri said:


> I can't seem to find a serial number on it, Im hoping you may know exactly where it could be? or maybe it is an older bag before the serial numbers?
> 
> The shape of the tubing is exact and the stitching is to perfection!


It might be pre serial #...usually it is gold ink on the black leather lining....


----------



## baglady.1

Lady Zhuge said:


> Hi, please authenticate this bag.  Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Fendi iconic baguette
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281274616985?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller: miloandlia12
> 
> I asked the seller for a picture of the serial number and/or hologram, but she said there was none.  She says she can guarantee its authenticity because it was purchased at Neiman Marcus.  Thanks much!


 It should have a serial #, but may have rubbed off, not sure. suspect authentic, but not guaranteed w/out serial #. It is not a baguette, more like a pouchette....


----------



## kalipri

baglady.1 said:


> It might be pre serial #...usually it is gold ink on the black leather lining....



Thanks so muck for your help 
 There's seems to be no number whatsoever, maybe you're right about the pre-serial... fingers crossed*


----------



## sara2014

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this Chanel Lego bag.


Item: Chanel dark blue Lego Clutch bag.
Seller: rolf2002pink
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE...85?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item417d0d9841

Thank you.


----------



## ccwpun

Hi please authenticate, thanks in advance

Item Name: FENDI * AMAZING * Classico No. 1 Satchel Bag- Dark Brown Leather
Item Number:151240359763
Seller ID:alianderik
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151240359763&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance with this vintage Fendi? 

Vintage Zucca Fendi
Seller: cffmiami (1661 ) 
item number:310879301524
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310879301524?redirect=mobile

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Chakecia

Name: Vintage Fendi Bucket Bag
Seller: IG Name OgacihcStyle


----------



## baglady.1

ccwpun said:


> Hi please authenticate, thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: FENDI * AMAZING * Classico No. 1 Satchel Bag- Dark Brown Leather
> Item Number:151240359763
> Seller ID:alianderik
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151240359763&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance with this vintage Fendi?
> 
> Vintage Zucca Fendi
> Seller: cffmiami (1661 )
> item number:310879301524
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310879301524?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Chakecia said:


> Name: Vintage Fendi Bucket Bag
> Seller: IG Name OgacihcStyle


 Authentic


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you! You are a gem!!


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can you pls authenticate this fendi etniko roma bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-ETNIK...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338b8e72d0
Ebay item#221384700624
Seller:jhsms
Thanks so much


----------



## Chakecia

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you!! (:


----------



## ccwpun

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi



Thank you!


----------



## TKM69

could you take a look at this bag please, thanks


http://www.designer-vintage.com/Fendi/Handbags/advertisement/7B5803317B5803317B5807307B5F0A/details.html?fromSearch=true&hitNo=4&totalResults=8&page.size=24&page.index=0&facet.category=%2fcategory.bags%2f*&facet.brand=fendi


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can you pls authenticate this fendi etniko roma bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-ETNIK...624?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338b8e72d0
> Ebay item#221384700624
> Seller:jhsms
> Thanks so much


This is authentic Fendi Magic Bag...think the seller has an error in the height of it, more like 9 - 10 inches tall.


----------



## baglady.1

TKM69 said:


> could you take a look at this bag please, thanks
> 
> 
> http://www.designer-vintage.com/Fen...t.category=/category.bags/*&facet.brand=fendi


I don't see anything....


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic Fendi Magic Bag...think the seller has an error in the height of it, more like 9 - 10 inches tall.


Thanks baglady.1 you're just awesome.


----------



## CoachGrrl

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Tobacco Zucca Monogram Barrel Bag
Item Number: 321334087743
Seller ID: sarahbeth.777
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Can someone please authenticate? This is my 1st Fendi, I usually buy Chanel, & Dior -I'm not very familiar with Fendi, aside from obvious fakes, so I just want to be sure this is 100% Authentic as stated.
I greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## richienickel

Could someone help authenticate this wallet for me.
Thank you.

Item Name: Fendi Black Lamb Skin Leather with Patent Leather Buckle Trimed Wallet
Item Number: 121285852421
Seller ID: kvarynagy2012llc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121285852421


----------



## Lolapagola

I recently bought my first Fendi bag off ebay. The Louis Vuitton bags I got from this seller were good. Anyone can help me authenticate this one? Hope the pics are not too small, I can add my own if necessary.

Item Name: AUTHENTIC!Fendi/Hand Bag/Whites/Leather 1411
Item Number: 271392388227 
Seller ID: japan_monoshare
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271392388227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts pls help authenticate this fendi spy bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221386854399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Ebay item#221386854399
Seller:rd92171


Thanks so much in advance


----------



## chloette

hi, pls authenticate this Fendi 2 Jours bag for me, thank you!

link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291038853702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## chloette

hi, pls authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag for me, thank you!

link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-F...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c6a26e50


----------



## skyemarie

*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:FENDI Black Brown Stripe Bucket Bag Purse Tote Belted Buckle Cross Body*
*Item Number:*111292682634
*Seller ID:makeityoursboutique *
*Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11129268263...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1069wt_1119*


Is this real Fendi?


----------



## CoachGrrl

I think the fendi forum is a ghost town


----------



## kathleenmgs

CoachGrrl said:


> I think the fendi forum is a ghost town



They are volunteers who help us out for free, but they are really good and worth the wait.   If you read back through the forum, you can see they respond, but may be busy right now.


----------



## venusmoon

Hi,

I bought this bag off ebay, could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Chameleon bag?

Thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## venusmoon

venusmoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this bag off ebay, could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Chameleon bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!



Additional pics:


----------



## Ahoud




----------



## amstevens714

I'm sorry to ask for more help but I just love vintage Fendi.  

May I ask for assistance with this vintage item?

Nylon Fendi Hobo
Seller: urvurv
Item#: 281278218951
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281278218951?redirect=mobile

They can't post anymore photos as they have reached the eBay limit but they said the serial number is :06-11- 15328 1 982 (I'm not sure if that is helpful).

Thank you so much for your help! If anything is missing, please let me know.


----------



## CoachGrrl

kathleenmgs said:


> They are volunteers who help us out for free, but they are really good and worth the wait.   If you read back through the forum, you can see they respond, but may be busy right now.



I didn't mean it like that  I waited a week & the auctions close before items have a chance to be authenticated.. Chanel & LV are more faster.   No biggie, I took a gamble and won the auction and thankfully it turned out to be real. Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## baglady.1

CoachGrrl said:


> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Tobacco Zucca Monogram Barrel Bag
> Item Number: 321334087743
> Seller ID: sarahbeth.777
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate? This is my 1st Fendi, I usually buy Chanel, & Dior -I'm not very familiar with Fendi, aside from obvious fakes, so I just want to be sure this is 100% Authentic as stated.
> I greatly appreciate it!!


 It is a vintage piece that looks authentic to me


----------



## baglady.1

richienickel said:


> Could someone help authenticate this wallet for me.
> Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Lamb Skin Leather with Patent Leather Buckle Trimed Wallet
> Item Number: 121285852421
> Seller ID: kvarynagy2012llc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121285852421


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Lolapagola said:


> I recently bought my first Fendi bag off ebay. The Louis Vuitton bags I got from this seller were good. Anyone can help me authenticate this one? Hope the pics are not too small, I can add my own if necessary.
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC!Fendi/Hand Bag/Whites/Leather 1411
> Item Number: 271392388227
> Seller ID: japan_monoshare
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271392388227?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 Authentic Vintage FENDI with epi leather.


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts pls help authenticate this fendi spy bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221386854399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item#221386854399
> Seller:rd92171
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


We consider these bags to be very good replica bags or "european fakes" made by a source close to FENDI. I would not buy


----------



## baglady.1

chloette said:


> hi, pls authenticate this Fendi 2 Jours bag for me, thank you!
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291038853702?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


  Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

chloette said:


> hi, pls authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag for me, thank you!
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-F...672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c6a26e50


 Need to see leather serial # strip sewn into pocket/lining across from hologram tag...but so far looks promising...


----------



## CoachGrrl

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you so much hun!!!! &#9829; I was worried because I read somewhere that fendi serial #s are all numbers but this is a mix of letters/number's.


----------



## baglady.1

skyemarie said:


> *Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:FENDI Black Brown Stripe Bucket Bag Purse Tote Belted Buckle Cross Body*
> *Item Number:*111292682634
> *Seller ID:makeityoursboutique *
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/11129268263...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_1069wt_1119*
> 
> 
> Is this real Fendi?


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining that seller mentions....


----------



## baglady.1

venusmoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought this bag off ebay, could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Chameleon bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> I'm sorry to ask for more help but I just love vintage Fendi.
> 
> May I ask for assistance with this vintage item?
> 
> Nylon Fendi Hobo
> Seller: urvurv
> Item#: 281278218951
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281278218951?redirect=mobile
> 
> They can't post anymore photos as they have reached the eBay limit but they said the serial number is :06-11- 15328 1 982 (I'm not sure if that is helpful).
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! If anything is missing, please let me know.


 I am not familiar with this bag, but see nothing off at this point. Need pic of serial #....


----------



## baglady.1

CoachGrrl said:


> Thank you so much hun!!!! &#9829; I was worried because I read somewhere that fendi serial #s are all numbers but this is a mix of letters/number's.


 With Fendi - there are not many absolutes - it all varies by season....  Which means Accio & I run arround with all sorts of different parameters based on the approx age of each bag....ARRGGGHH!!


----------



## CoachGrrl

baglady.1 said:


> With Fendi - there are not many absolutes - it all varies by season....  Which means Accio & I run arround with all sorts of different parameters based on the approx age of each bag....ARRGGGHH!!



I'm sorry to take up more of your time, I'm so happy to have it authenticated. You wouldn't happen to know when Fendi put out this style would you? I've been all over Google for days trying to figure it out &#9829;


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> I am not familiar with this bag, but see nothing off at this point. Need pic of serial #....



Hopefully this works 






Thank you!!! You are a gem!


----------



## rf1583

Hi could you please authenticate? Thanks!
Baby spy
Seller: porturican80
Item number 151250196377

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151250196377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Hopefully this works
> 
> View attachment 2535714
> 
> View attachment 2535715
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! You are a gem!


 Looks Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Hi could you please authenticate? Thanks!
> Baby spy
> Seller: porturican80
> Item number 151250196377
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151250196377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Authentic


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> We consider these bags to be very good replica bags or "european fakes" made by a source close to FENDI. I would not buy


K I wont. Thanks so much baglady.1


----------



## maraclara

Experts can I get your help again with this fendi nappa spy bag please
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Cogna...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338bdee3b8
Ebay item#221389972408
Seller:gmc_2012


Thanks again so much


And this other fendi spy bag too pls experts
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a33cd9ec6
Ebay item#181257739974
Seller: bellah2006919


Thanks so much again


----------



## rf1583

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much!


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Looks Authentic



Thank you!!!!


----------



## CoachGrrl

I just want to say a big Thank You to all of the authenticators on the Fendi forum.  You guys are not only fantastic at what you do, but very kind hearted. I've dealt with some high horse authenticators for other designers who feel superior to us, but you guys are great &#9829; Thank you for giving up your free time to help us find amazing deals!


----------



## kathleenmgs

CoachGrrl said:


> I just want to say a big Thank You to all of the authenticators on the Fendi forum.  You guys are not only fantastic at what you do, but very kind hearted. I've dealt with some high horse authenticators for other designers who feel superior to us, but you guys are great &#9829; Thank you for giving up your free time to help us find amazing deals!



I'd like to second that.


----------



## tgooberbutt

CoachGrrl said:


> I just want to say a big Thank You to all of the authenticators on the Fendi forum.  You guys are not only fantastic at what you do, but very kind hearted. I've dealt with some high horse authenticators for other designers who feel superior to us, but you guys are great &#9829; Thank you for giving up your free time to help us find amazing deals!





kathleenmgs said:


> I'd like to second that.



I third that notion! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Trang Do

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag
Authentic Red Patent Mini Fendi 2jours bag
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Item number : 261417987191
Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cddb9ec77
TIA


----------



## venusmoon

baglady.1 said:


> authentic


 
thank you!!!! :d


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one?  

Fendi Selleria Baguette bag purse. Authentic! Brown suede.
171261711160
ginaanddiva
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171261711160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## jdorecouture

Hi I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this spy bag?

http://www.tradesy.com/bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089

It looks real so I hope I am right


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Experts can I get your help again with this fendi nappa spy bag please
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Cogna...408?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338bdee3b8
> Ebay item#221389972408
> Seller:gmc_2012
> 
> 
> Thanks again so much
> 
> 
> And this other fendi spy bag too pls experts
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...974?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a33cd9ec6
> Ebay item#181257739974
> Seller: bellah2006919
> 
> 
> Thanks so much again


#1 is Fake, #2 is Authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

Trang Do said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this bag
> Authentic Red Patent Mini Fendi 2jours bag
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Item number : 261417987191
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-R...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cddb9ec77
> TIA


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this one?
> 
> Fendi Selleria Baguette bag purse. Authentic! Brown suede.
> 171261711160
> ginaanddiva
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171261711160?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone can help me authenticate this spy bag?
> 
> http://www.tradesy.com/bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089
> 
> It looks real so I hope I am right


 The website is forcing me to sign up to view it...so I can't help U on this one....


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> authentic!



thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

CoachGrrl said:


> I just want to say a big Thank You to all of the authenticators on the Fendi forum.  You guys are not only fantastic at what you do, but very kind hearted. I've dealt with some high horse authenticators for other designers who feel superior to us, but you guys are great &#9829; Thank you for giving up your free time to help us find amazing deals!


Accio & I thank U CGrrl & everyone! we do our best....at least we try, LOL!


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> #1 is Fake, #2 is Authentic FENDI


Thanks so much for your help baglady.1 
Ur just the best.


----------



## jdorecouture

Oops! I saved the photos
http://item5.tradesy.com/r/fe9dec82...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
http://item5.tradesy.com/r/9edbc91b...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
http://item5.tradesy.com/r/2929c4e3...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
http://item5.tradesy.com/r/cb07c182...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
http://item5.tradesy.com/r/1d63bc2d...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg


----------



## ruczandra

Hi ladies,

Can you please authenticate a pair of Fendi sunglasses for me?

Item name: Fendi FS5198 Havana Sunglasses
Item number: FS5198
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-FS519...86178106?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4d1646273a
Seller: eyeq

Thanks so much!


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> Oops! I saved the photos
> http://item5.tradesy.com/r/fe9dec82...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
> http://item5.tradesy.com/r/9edbc91b...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
> http://item5.tradesy.com/r/2929c4e3...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
> http://item5.tradesy.com/r/cb07c182...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg
> http://item5.tradesy.com/r/1d63bc2d...lder-bags/vendi-shoulder-bag-brown-679089.jpg


Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

ruczandra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate a pair of Fendi sunglasses for me?
> 
> Item name: Fendi FS5198 Havana Sunglasses
> Item number: FS5198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-FS519...86178106?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4d1646273a
> Seller: eyeq
> 
> Thanks so much!


 Authentic


----------



## jdorecouture

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!



Thank you! May I ask what was off with this one?


----------



## leikili

Hi all,
I have purchased a Fendi Classico from Vestiaire Collective, could you please help me authenticate it?
This is the link of VC but there are not many pictures:
http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/fendi/sac-en-toile-697064.shtml

I have created an album:
http://s798.photobucket.com/user/leikili07/library/Fendi Classico

Thanks a lot!


----------



## simsima

Hello =)
I was hoping you could help me authenticate the following Fendi peekaboo. I'm buying this from a friend and it's going to be my first peekaboo. It is still brand new. I thought peekaboos are supposed to be slouchy but this one isn't so I'm confused. The serial number is perfectly glued I tried to peel it off but it would not budge and the bag smells like real leather but still I am not 100% sold on it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

leikili said:


> Hi all,
> I have purchased a Fendi Classico from Vestiaire Collective, could you please help me authenticate it?
> This is the link of VC but there are not many pictures:
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/sacs-femme/sacs-a-main/fendi/sac-en-toile-697064.shtml
> 
> I have created an album:
> http://s798.photobucket.com/user/leikili07/library/Fendi Classico
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

simsima said:


> Hello =)
> I was hoping you could help me authenticate the following Fendi peekaboo. I'm buying this from a friend and it's going to be my first peekaboo. It is still brand new. I thought peekaboos are supposed to be slouchy but this one isn't so I'm confused. The serial number is perfectly glued I tried to peel it off but it would not budge and the bag smells like real leather but still I am not 100% sold on it.
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 2538889
> View attachment 2538890
> View attachment 2538891
> View attachment 2538892
> View attachment 2538893
> View attachment 2538894
> View attachment 2538895
> View attachment 2538896
> View attachment 2538897



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## richienickel

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Yay! thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ruczandra

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you!


----------



## simsima

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you ))


----------



## jdorecouture

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181346634074


Seems authentic but I wouldn't mind an verification.


----------



## kathleenmgs

And another one.  I asked the seller for a better picture of the serial number, but she said she couldn't get a really good one.  She said the serial number is 2308-26797-018.  Not sure if there are enough pictures to be able to tell, though.  Thanks in advance, either way.  

Authenic FENDI handbag purse
261418919692
bigsisjamie
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261418919692?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181346634074
> 
> 
> Seems authentic but I wouldn't mind an verification.


 Yes, it is real


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> And another one.  I asked the seller for a better picture of the serial number, but she said she couldn't get a really good one.  She said the serial number is 2308-26797-018.  Not sure if there are enough pictures to be able to tell, though.  Thanks in advance, either way.
> 
> Authenic FENDI handbag purse
> 261418919692
> bigsisjamie
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261418919692?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 I don't know for sure on these older bags that are unlined....sorry!  We used to think they were fake because on the way the edges are finished, but now I am just not sure to be honest....


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> I don't know for sure on these older bags that are unlined....sorry!  We used to think they were fake because on the way the edges are finished, but now I am just not sure to be honest....



OK.   Thanks so much for looking.   I really appreciate it.


----------



## leikili

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Great, thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## rhondaroni0

*Item Name:* Fendi Scarlett Pattina Vitello Elite Leather Crayons Zippy Long Wallet
*Item Number:*     10024701                                                                                      *Seller ID:* (yoogiscloset.com)
*Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-s...-elite-leather-crayons-zippy-long-wallet.html

Thank you so much in advance!!
*


----------



## CoachGrrl

I miss my Fendi lady's!! &#9829; you guys authenticate sunglasses?


----------



## tattooed lady

Can anyone tell me anything about this vintage Fendi fanny pack?? Thanks. 

Vintage Fendi hip/fanny pack


----------



## eksolanki

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours Medium (All brown)
Link (if available): from ruelala
Photo link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/eksolanki/library/Mobile Uploads

I'm worried because Rue La La apparently sold a few fakes a while ago. Can I go to the Fendi store to authenticate? I also noticed my hologram tag does NOT have a number below it like others I have seen on here.


----------



## accio sacculus

rhondaroni0 said:


> *Item Name:* Fendi Scarlett Pattina Vitello Elite Leather Crayons Zippy Long Wallet
> *Item Number:*     10024701                                                                                      *Seller ID:* (yoogiscloset.com)
> *Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-s...-elite-leather-crayons-zippy-long-wallet.html
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!
> *



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

CoachGrrl said:


> I miss my Fendi lady's!! &#9829; you guys authenticate sunglasses?



It's hard to authenticate anything without a serial number and/or hologram, but you can post them and we can take a look to see if there are any red flags...


----------



## accio sacculus

tattooed lady said:


> Can anyone tell me anything about this vintage Fendi fanny pack?? Thanks.
> 
> Vintage Fendi hip/fanny pack
> View attachment 2540303
> View attachment 2540307
> View attachment 2540308
> View attachment 2540311
> View attachment 2540312
> View attachment 2540313
> View attachment 2540314



Looks okay to me...


----------



## accio sacculus

eksolanki said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours Medium (All brown)
> Link (if available): from ruelala
> Photo link: http://s1099.photobucket.com/user/eksolanki/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> I'm worried because Rue La La apparently sold a few fakes a while ago. Can I go to the Fendi store to authenticate? I also noticed my hologram tag does NOT have a number below it like others I have seen on here.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## tattooed lady

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay to me...




Thanks!


----------



## rhondaroni0

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

rhondaroni0 said:


> View attachment 2540544
> View attachment 2540545



There should be a serial number on the flip side of the leather "Fendi" tab as well...


----------



## rhondaroni0

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number on the flip side of the leather "Fendi" tab as well...


leather tag? I just have a fabric tag. There's writing on the other side of the hologram, though but the only thing resembling a serial is directly under the hologram.


----------



## principesse

Please authenticate one of my dream bags 

Item name: Fendi Linda Selleria
Item number: 8BR547
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a1ff033

Thank you very much in advance


----------



## CoachGrrl

accio sacculus said:


> It's hard to authenticate anything without a serial number and/or hologram, but you can post them and we can take a look to see if there are any red flags...



Thank you Accio!!! you and baglady are incredible . &#9829;
Thank you for helping us find genuine Fendi items and giving up your time to help us.
VERY much appreciated!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rhondaroni0 said:


> View attachment 2540544
> View attachment 2540545


----------



## Rashmi

Fendi Experts, your help in authenticating this bag and the ebay seller is very much appreciated. Thank you very much.

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours 
Item Number:291044135848
Seller ID: Lola2580

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c39513a8


----------



## Rashmi

Another one

Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours
Item No.: 131139432762
Seller ID: Dupsybal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...762?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8884f13a


----------



## tatiana6909

Hi Experts! 

Please help in authenticating this bag. tia! 

Item name: FENDI ZUCCA SPY HANDBAG
Item number: 281282159080
Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-ZUCCA-..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item417db921e8&_uhb=1

thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

rhondaroni0 said:


> leather tag? I just have a fabric tag. There's writing on the other side of the hologram, though but the only thing resembling a serial is directly under the hologram.



There should also be a serial number embossed on the leather of the bill slot...


----------



## accio sacculus

principesse said:


> Please authenticate one of my dream bags
> 
> Item name: Fendi Linda Selleria
> Item number: 8BR547
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...515?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1a1ff033
> 
> Thank you very much in advance



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Rashmi said:


> Fendi Experts, your help in authenticating this bag and the ebay seller is very much appreciated. Thank you very much.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours
> Item Number:291044135848
> Seller ID: Lola2580
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-2...848?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c39513a8



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Rashmi said:


> Another one
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours
> Item No.: 131139432762
> Seller ID: Dupsybal
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-FENDI-...762?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8884f13a



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

tatiana6909 said:


> Hi Experts!
> 
> Please help in authenticating this bag. tia!
> 
> Item name: FENDI ZUCCA SPY HANDBAG
> Item number: 281282159080
> Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-ZUCCA-..._DefaultDomain_211&hash=item417db921e8&_uhb=1
> 
> thanks again!



It's fake!


----------



## tatiana6909

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



aaaawww...! i knew it was too good to be true! haha. thanks for checking.


----------



## jdorecouture

https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Glazed-Acacia-Spy-Taupe-and-Viola-Purple-54215


----------



## kathleenmgs

I just got this bag, and I'm not sure of it.   Could you take a look for me?   Thanks so much.


----------



## kathleenmgs

One more


----------



## rhondaroni0

accio sacculus said:


> There should also be a serial number embossed on the leather of the bill slot...








3M0299 F09 139 2562

I think.  ...


----------



## kathy68

Fendi Experts, your help in authenticating this bag from Century 21 Dept Store is very much appreciated! Thank you very much!

Item Name: Fendi Black 2Jours Medium 
Link: http://www.c21stores.com/1cfhw/fendi-black-2jours-tote

Following are some pictures I taken.


----------



## kathy68

Here are more pictures.


----------



## candicandle

Hi All,

I came across the attached bag at a thrift store today.  It was in their "high end" section and I know they usually have fakes but the quality seemed to stand out.  I tried to get as many pictures as I could and the sales associate was really nice but then they manager came and cut me off.  There was no id card or halogram that I could find.  I do not know the style of the bag either.  Thank you very much in advance for your help!  

PS. This is my first time using photobucket, if it doesn't work please let me know!

http://s85.photobucket.com/user/utime/library/


----------



## peesaravan

Hey ladies (and gents), I bought my first Fendi product....a pair of Fendi sunglasses at Winners at the Bloor St W location...I've always trusted the products at Winners to be legit but I just wanna be sure. Did some research but I am still questioning its' authenticity. Here are a few reasons why. Pictures included!

1) The sunglasses case looks a lot cheaper than I expected because it's not a hard case. However, I googled fendi sunglasses case and a lot of ppl have the same case I do. The inside is just a black velvety material.





2) The authenticity card is black on both sides instead of black on one side and yellow on one side like the cards on google. Can it be that they make several different cards and that mine is still legit?







3) The card is not filled out..are the cards filled out specifically for every product made or only printed at the time of purchase or something? Could there be a reason this is not filled out when Winners got the product? Hologram seems real to me..





4) The sunglasses themselves...they feel sturdy and not flimsy. I also checked the style number FS 5351 and I found a couple of them online, but only from ebay, amazon, or even https://dailygrabs.ca/deals/fendi-wayfarer-sunglasses-carry-case-2/      This doesn't confirm that it's legit but maybe it's not on the Fendi website because it's an older model?









What do you guys think? I will return them if it's not authentic. the unfilled card bugs me especially in case I ever want to resell them...wonder if there's anything I can do about the card. I hope you can help authenticate these glasses because I don't want to get ripped off on my first fendi product T_T


----------



## rf1583

Hi I just bought this baguette and sunglasses on eBay. Could you please authenticate? Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

jdorecouture said:


> https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Glazed-Acacia-Spy-Taupe-and-Viola-Purple-54215



Please use the format rules in Post #1

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...ules-use-format-post-820058.html#post24681108


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> I just got this bag, and I'm not sure of it.   Could you take a look for me?   Thanks so much.



Please wait for an opinion from baglady.1


----------



## accio sacculus

rhondaroni0 said:


> View attachment 2542339
> View attachment 2542340
> 
> 
> 3M0299 F09 139 2562
> 
> I think.  ...



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathy68 said:


> Here are more pictures.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Please wait for an opinion from baglady.1



I will.   Thanks for looking.


----------



## rhondaroni0

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

candicandle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I came across the attached bag at a thrift store today.  It was in their "high end" section and I know they usually have fakes but the quality seemed to stand out.  I tried to get as many pictures as I could and the sales associate was really nice but then they manager came and cut me off.  There was no id card or halogram that I could find.  I do not know the style of the bag either.  Thank you very much in advance for your help!
> 
> PS. This is my first time using photobucket, if it doesn't work please let me know!
> 
> http://s85.photobucket.com/user/utime/library/



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

peesaravan said:


> Hey ladies (and gents), I bought my first Fendi product....a pair of Fendi sunglasses at Winners at the Bloor St W location...I've always trusted the products at Winners to be legit but I just wanna be sure. Did some research but I am still questioning its' authenticity. Here are a few reasons why. Pictures included!
> 
> 1) The sunglasses case looks a lot cheaper than I expected because it's not a hard case. However, I googled fendi sunglasses case and a lot of ppl have the same case I do. The inside is just a black velvety material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) The authenticity card is black on both sides instead of black on one side and yellow on one side like the cards on google. Can it be that they make several different cards and that mine is still legit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) The card is not filled out..are the cards filled out specifically for every product made or only printed at the time of purchase or something? Could there be a reason this is not filled out when Winners got the product? Hologram seems real to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) The sunglasses themselves...they feel sturdy and not flimsy. I also checked the style number FS 5351 and I found a couple of them online, but only from ebay, amazon, or even https://dailygrabs.ca/deals/fendi-wayfarer-sunglasses-carry-case-2/      This doesn't confirm that it's legit but maybe it's not on the Fendi website because it's an older model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I will return them if it's not authentic. the unfilled card bugs me especially in case I ever want to resell them...wonder if there's anything I can do about the card. I hope you can help authenticate these glasses because I don't want to get ripped off on my first fendi product T_T



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

rf1583 said:


> Hi I just bought this baguette and sunglasses on eBay. Could you please authenticate? Thanks!



Please wait for an opinion from *baglady.1*   I think the bag is okay, but I'd like her to confirm the sunglasses.


----------



## kathy68

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!


----------



## jdorecouture

FENDI Glazed Acacia Spy Taupe and Viola Purple
http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-01.jpg
http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-07.jpg
http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-08.jpg
http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-09.jpg
http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP53477/CW52135-c.jpg


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Hi I just bought this baguette and sunglasses on eBay. Could you please authenticate? Thanks!


 Both look OK to me


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> I just got this bag, and I'm not sure of it.   Could you take a look for me?   Thanks so much.


 I have some concerns...does the leather feel like plastic?


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> FENDI Glazed Acacia Spy Taupe and Viola Purple
> http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-01.jpg
> http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-07.jpg
> http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-08.jpg
> http://bag.fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP54215/CD49112-09.jpg
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/FP53477/CW52135-c.jpg


 Authentic


----------



## candicandle

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




Thank you!!!  I am so glad that I didn't buy it yesterday!


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> I have some concerns...does the leather feel like plastic?



It really doesn't feel like plastic, but it's pretty stiff feeling.   I don't know if it's because (since I buy used) the other bags I've gotten are more broken in?  I am attaching a couple more pictures a close up of the leather and an area under the strap buckle where the finish is worn.   I don't know if it will help to see what's underneath.  If there are any other pictures that will help let me know.   Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## rf1583

baglady.1 said:


> Both look OK to me



Thank you so much and thanks Accio too! I lucked out and got such a great deal! The bag is gorgeous so I'm so happy!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> It really doesn't feel like plastic, but it's pretty stiff feeling.   I don't know if it's because (since I buy used) the other bags I've gotten are more broken in?  I am attaching a couple more pictures a close up of the leather and an area under the strap buckle where the finish is worn.   I don't know if it will help to see what's underneath.  If there are any other pictures that will help let me know.   Thanks so much for your help!


I would check the metal pieces to see if they clean up with a jewelry cloth or silver cleaner. If they do (like it is silver content in them) - that is good sign...if they don't (like it is wear on chrome)--then it's likely fake....let me know either way....


----------



## serenityneow

Please help me authenticate this Be Baguette shoulder bag in nappa leather.  Thank you!


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> I would check the metal pieces to see if they clean up with a jewelry cloth or silver cleaner. If they do (like it is silver content in them) - that is good sign...if they don't (like it is wear on chrome)--then it's likely fake....let me know either way....



No luck with the silver polish.     Oh, well.   I will have to keep looking.   I really liked the light colors on it.


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Please help me authenticate this Be Baguette shoulder bag in nappa leather.  Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 2543487
> View attachment 2543488
> View attachment 2543490
> View attachment 2543491
> View attachment 2543493
> View attachment 2543494
> View attachment 2543495
> View attachment 2543496


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> No luck with the silver polish.     Oh, well.   I will have to keep looking.   I really liked the light colors on it.


 There were a few things that looked off, but these textile bags are well disguised....better luck on yr next one...


----------



## maraclara

Hi experts I need your help on this fend spy bag pls
Ebay item#261425069145
Seller:  dreamclosetli


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde25fc59




And also this fend spy as well please
Ebay item#131136626395
Seller: nightonthetown


http://www.ebay.com/itm/131136626395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thanks so much in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

maraclara said:


> Hi experts I need your help on this fend spy bag pls
> Ebay item#261425069145
> Seller:  dreamclosetli
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde25fc59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this fend spy as well please
> Ebay item#131136626395
> Seller: nightonthetown
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131136626395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance



Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip for both...


----------



## maraclara

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip for both...


k Ill ask the sellers. Thanks so much accio sacculus


----------



## serenityneow

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thank you, Baglady!


----------



## maraclara

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip for both...




hi accio sacculus, heres a pix of the leather serial strip from #2 fendi spy. Thanks for your help


----------



## ujili

Hi, Can someone please authenticate this 2jour for me. Thanks!

Name: Authentic Fendi Medium 2Jours Leather Handbag Shopping Bag Blue NEW
Item Number: 291102672641
Seller ID: dejanney24
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c7124701

Thanks a lot!


----------



## skyemarie

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining that seller mentions....


Here it is, thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

maraclara said:


> hi accio sacculus, heres a pix of the leather serial strip from #2 fendi spy. Thanks for your help



Sorry, it's too small, we need to be able to read it...


----------



## accio sacculus

ujili said:


> Hi, Can someone please authenticate this 2jour for me. Thanks!
> 
> Name: Authentic Fendi Medium 2Jours Leather Handbag Shopping Bag Blue NEW
> Item Number: 291102672641
> Seller ID: dejanney24
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...641?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c7124701
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

skyemarie said:


> Here it is, thanks!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jdorecouture

Curious on this Fendi spy bag.. help needed and thank you in advance. 

http://i62.tinypic.com/1p9spe.png
http://i58.tinypic.com/29aw8w0.png
http://i58.tinypic.com/2vn2791.png
http://i61.tinypic.com/2uzbhc3.png
http://i57.tinypic.com/6fxxu0.png


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> Curious on this Fendi spy bag.. help needed and thank you in advance.
> 
> http://i62.tinypic.com/1p9spe.png
> http://i58.tinypic.com/29aw8w0.png
> http://i58.tinypic.com/2vn2791.png
> http://i61.tinypic.com/2uzbhc3.png
> http://i57.tinypic.com/6fxxu0.png


 These pics are too small for authentifications, nonetheless -- it is fake


----------



## baglady.1

sailboat13 said:


> Seller has 2 in different colors and I like both.
> 
> Item: FENDI Trois Jours 3Jours Vitello Grande Tote Bi-Color Blue Handbag New Authentic
> ID: 161252090748
> Seller:  10joyce
> Ebay listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/161252090748?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

sailboat13 said:


> Hi can you please authenticate for me. Much appreciated, TIA
> 
> Item: FENDI Trois Jours 3Jours Vitello Grand Bi-Color Brown Pink Handbag New Authentic
> ID #:  151256700563
> Seller: 10joyce
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151256700563?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 Authentic also


----------



## jdorecouture

baglady.1 said:


> These pics are too small for authentifications, nonetheless -- it is fake



Thanks again. If you can answer, what was off about it?


----------



## cubanmama

maraclara said:


> Hi experts I need your help on this fend spy bag pls
> Ebay item#261425069145
> Seller:  dreamclosetli
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...145?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cde25fc59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this fend spy as well please
> Ebay item#131136626395
> Seller: nightonthetown
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131136626395?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


I would love to see what kind of screws are in the spy section of the bag (Phillips or flat). It looks worn.


----------



## jdorecouture

I'm thinking about purchasing this bag and it seems authentic but a second confirmation wouldn't hurt. Excuse the small images, it wouldn't allow me to save the larger photos. Thank you in advance. 

http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-44.jpg
http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-43.jpg
http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-45.jpg
http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-41.jpg
http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-40.jpg

https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Baby-Spy-Brown-51643#


----------



## baglady.1

cubanmama said:


> I would love to see what kind of screws are in the spy section of the bag (Phillips or flat). It looks worn.


 Always flat - never phillips.


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing this bag and it seems authentic but a second confirmation wouldn't hurt. Excuse the small images, it wouldn't allow me to save the larger photos. Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-44.jpg
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-43.jpg
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-45.jpg
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-41.jpg
> http://fashionphile.com/includes/images/thumb/BW51643/BW51643-40.jpg
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Nappa-Leather-Baby-Spy-Brown-51643#


The listing itself has the best and larger pics, the last link is most helpful. It is authentic fendi


----------



## baglady.1

jdorecouture said:


> Thanks again. If you can answer, what was off about it?


 Fendi never made a spy bag like that......
PS: it should have tortuga handles on the large spy, only smaller spy in zucca has woven handles.


----------



## IrisCole

Item Name: Fendi Large Baguette
Item Number: 221397287257
Seller ID: jhsms
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221397287257

Thank you!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hi experts I need your help on these fendi selleria bags on ebay..
eBay item# 151257434260
Seller:   vipconsignment

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SELLE...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2337a54894

Here's another one, same bag, different seller

Ebay item number:221397034233
Ebay Seller: ratncatdoghttp://myworld.ebay.com/ratncatdog?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221397034233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Really love the bag, but there are just too many showing up on ebay that are NEW, so it's confusing... three others appeared and I'm not sharing the listing, so I just chose two.  What do they resale for?  There's no Fendi store where I live, only when I visit NY can I see.  Thanks for your help Experts


----------



## cubanmama

baglady.1 said:


> Always flat - never phillips.


Of course!


----------



## baglady.1

IrisCole said:


> Item Name: Fendi Large Baguette
> Item Number: 221397287257
> Seller ID: jhsms
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221397287257
> 
> Thank you!


Need a pic of the hologram tag & one of the serial # strip that show clearly the last 3 numbers, other than that the quality looks good & consistent with Fendi.


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hi experts I need your help on these fendi selleria bags on ebay..
> eBay item# 151257434260
> Seller:   vipconsignment
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SELLE...260?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2337a54894
> 
> Here's another one, same bag, different seller
> 
> Ebay item number:221397034233
> Ebay Seller: ratncatdog
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221397034233?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Really love the bag, but there are just too many showing up on ebay that are NEW, so it's confusing... three others appeared and I'm not sharing the listing, so I just chose two.  What do they resale for?  There's no Fendi store where I live, only when I visit NY can I see.  Thanks for your help Experts


 This is the Borghese or Equestrian bag made I believe in at least 2 sizes. I own one and it is a classic must have in your FENDI collection...JMHO! Fendi produced these from 2005 - 2009ish I think...but I don't know if they are still producing them. If there are new ones on ebay, they may be old stock or collectors pieces that were never carried. There were also many fakes/replicas produced. To authenticate them, I need a picture of the interior, a clear picture of the interior metal oval plate with its serial #, the leather serial # strip & hologram tag. That said, I can't tell on #1 because of a lack of those pics. #2 is authentic, although it probably has a hologram tag...I can tell it is real from other features. Hope that helps! 

PS: don't try to authenticate these on yr own...just a warning...the fakes are very good


----------



## nst0271

Item Name:Fendi Mia
Link (if available): http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=65762
Attach photos   There are pictures on their website and here I have attached my own pics too.http://s73.photobucket.com/user/jessica16827/library/Mia

Just got this Fendi Mia from BBOS yesterday. This bag has a metallic finish(you can see better in BBOS' pics). To me, it almost looks like gold color was rubbed onto the bag from a metallic ourwear.   Please help me authenticate this bag. 

Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

nst0271 said:


> Item Name:Fendi Mia
> Link (if available): http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=65762
> Attach photos   There are pictures on their website and here I have attached my own pics too.http://s73.photobucket.com/user/jessica16827/library/Mia
> 
> Just got this Fendi Mia from BBOS yesterday. This bag has a metallic finish(you can see better in BBOS' pics). To me, it almost looks like gold color was rubbed onto the bag from a metallic ourwear.   Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thank you.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## banbanshen

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Baguette
Comments: My friend wants to sell this to me for a really good price but I have my doubts because of the hologram. Please check for me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

banbanshen said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Baguette
> Comments: My friend wants to sell this to me for a really good price but I have my doubts because of the hologram. Please check for me. Thank you in advance.


 I can't say if it is real or not because the code under the place where the hologram would be is gone - it may have worn off.....but there is no way to tell....


----------



## banbanshen

baglady.1 said:


> I can't say if it is real or not because the code under the place where the hologram would be is gone - it may have worn off.....but there is no way to tell....


I feel the same way. I do own several Fendi purses and everything about it match but it bugs me that the hologram is faded. I'll just have to tell her that I can't take it for that reason. Thank you for a quick response.


----------



## nst0271

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you, accio sacculus.

I would have thanked you sooner if I had received any notification in my email about your reply. 
I got notifications for replies from another post but not this one, for some strange reason.... ?


----------



## CrazyPen

Item Name: Fendi Selleria
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111304850876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Hi, I saw this beautiful bag in ebay and could you help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

CrazyPen said:


> Item Name: Fendi Selleria
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111304850876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, I saw this beautiful bag in ebay and could you help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks


 I'm pretty sure this is an authentic Fendi selleria Sporty from 2004/5 season. The metal is actually silver, so it has some tarnish upkeep. The lining should be calf suede...not moleskin, LOL! I'd like to see a close & clear pic of the oval plate inside the bag to confirm...it has a serial # on it...


----------



## CrazyPen

baglady.1 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an authentic Fendi selleria Sporty from 2004/5 season. The metal is actually silver, so it has some tarnish upkeep. The lining should be calf suede...not moleskin, LOL! I'd like to see a close & clear pic of the oval plate inside the bag to confirm...it has a serial # on it...



Oh thank you so much... i love the style of this Fendi bag I have just requested the seller to take a photo of the inside plate will get back to you soon


----------



## ammari12

Hello, 
I apologize if I am not doing this right, this is my first post in this forum.
Just got this bag off of Ebay, and the seller says she purchased it from Overstock.
I also noticed that the straps or handles are different colors, one is more blue and one is more white with blue edges. 
I am suspecting it is a fake, but want to make sure before I contact the seller. 

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Thank you Very much in advance.

: Fendi Spy  Nappa leather white handbag

http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi5-1.jpg
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/Fendi1.jpg
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi2-1.jpg
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/Fendi3.jpg
http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi4.jpg
Lina


----------



## accio sacculus

ammari12 said:


> Hello,
> I apologize if I am not doing this right, this is my first post in this forum.
> Just got this bag off of Ebay, and the seller says she purchased it from Overstock.
> I also noticed that the straps or handles are different colors, one is more blue and one is more white with blue edges.
> I am suspecting it is a fake, but want to make sure before I contact the seller.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Thank you Very much in advance.
> 
> : Fendi Spy  Nappa leather white handbag
> 
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi5-1.jpg
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/Fendi1.jpg
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi2-1.jpg
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/Fendi3.jpg
> http://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu100/coolrings/fendi4.jpg
> Lina



Your pics are really small, but I think it looks ok...


----------



## ammari12

accio sacculus said:


> Your pics are really small, but I think it looks ok...



Thank You Soo much, I was worried since the handles are two different colors, and the font of the leather tag, doesn't have the dashes between the numbers. 
here are bigger pictures. please take a 2nd look 
http://www.hipscarfsource.com/ebay/Fendi1.jpg
http://www.hipscarfsource.com/ebay/fendi2.jpg
http://www.hipscarfsource.com/ebay/fendi5.jpg
http://www.hipscarfsource.com/ebay/Fendi3.jpg
http://www.hipscarfsource.com/ebay/fendi4.jpg

Thank you again, 
Lina


----------



## CrazyPen

CrazyPen said:


> Item Name: Fendi Selleria
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111304850876?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Hi, I saw this beautiful bag in ebay and could you help me to authenticate this bag.. Thanks






baglady.1 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is an authentic  Fendi selleria Sporty from 2004/5 season. The metal is actually silver,  so it has some tarnish upkeep. The lining should be calf suede...not  moleskin, LOL! I'd like to see a close & clear pic of the oval plate  inside the bag to confirm...it has a serial # on it...



Hi i got a pic from seller, seller apparently is selling for someone else so not sure of the bag origin. Is it safe to buy from this seller then.


----------



## rf1583

Can you please authenticate this Mini 2jours? Thanks so much!

Seller: kconnekt
Item number: 191114123077
http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191114123077


----------



## annestiil

Hi All,

Can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo for me:

Title: NWT Black Fendi Peekaboo Bag New With Tags Light Pink Lining
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Black-F...819?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43c60c2a23
Seller: lola2580
Item #: 291085494819

The photos aren't the best and I've asked the seller for some more detailed shots but haven't received them yet. Maybe someone can give me a general idea on whether it looks authentic or not if you can't tell for sure.

Thanks so much in advance!!!!!


----------



## etienn

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end website and want to make sure that it is authentic.Thanks so much


----------



## cubanmama

Check the screws in the spy part of the bag. They should be flat head, not Phillips. If they are Phillips, it's a fake.


----------



## cubanmama

It looks ok but check the screw heads in the spy section. They should be flat head not Phillips. If they are Phillips head, it's a fake.


----------



## ammari12

Thank you Very Much Ladies for the responses, not sure if cubanmama was talking about my spy purse, but the screws in the spy section of my purse are flat heads. 

the things that worry me, are 
1- the font of the serial #  on the leather tag , when comparing it to other bags it looks different and no dashes.
2- the hologram is lifting up a little bit on the edge.
3- the handles are two different colors.
although when I saw the "overstock" picture of the bag listed it showed the handles in different colors. 
please let me know if you still think it is authentic.
Thanks again , 
Lina


----------



## baglady.1

CrazyPen said:


> Hi i got a pic from seller, seller apparently is selling for someone else so not sure of the bag origin. Is it safe to buy from this seller then.


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Mini 2jours? Thanks so much!
> 
> Seller: kconnekt
> Item number: 191114123077
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191114123077


 Crappy pics, but I think it is OK....


----------



## baglady.1

ammari12 said:


> Thank you Very Much Ladies for the responses, not sure if cubanmama was talking about my spy purse, but the screws in the spy section of my purse are flat heads.
> 
> the things that worry me, are
> 1- the font of the serial #  on the leather tag , when comparing it to other bags it looks different and no dashes.
> 2- the hologram is lifting up a little bit on the edge.
> 3- the handles are two different colors.
> although when I saw the "overstock" picture of the bag listed it showed the handles in different colors.
> please let me know if you still think it is authentic.
> Thanks again ,
> Lina


 This bag is from the 2007/8 season  -- Fendi authentification -- there is a lot more to it than meets the eye...& even I don't like to give opinion on many pieces.
1. fonts vary
2. not an issue
3. this may be due to dye spread/wash or use or simply that particular lot of bags having less consistency. It does not mean the bag is not real FENDI.

The bag is Authentic....


----------



## baglady.1

etienn said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end website and want to make sure that it is authentic.Thanks so much


 Need pic of the actual hologram close & clear & pic of the serial # on underside of FENDI patch inside bag & pic of interior of bag.


----------



## ruczandra

ruczandra said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate a pair of Fendi sunglasses for me?
> 
> Item name: Fendi FS5198 Havana Sunglasses
> Item number: FS5198
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-FS519...86178106?pt=US_Sunglasses&hash=item4d1646273a
> Seller: eyeq
> 
> Thanks so much!





baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



I got the glasses today and here are a few more pics I took of them.  They look good overall but there are a few tiny imperfections that make me just a little anxious - the rough edge on the authenticity card and the uneven paint on the logo and end of the arm.  I know this can happen to original items too, but I just want to make sure they're the real deal.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## CrazyPen

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



tHANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## minoxa33

[FONT=&quot]Dear all, can you please help to authenticate? Thank you!
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Item Name: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Orig. FENDI 2jours Tasche rot super Zustand!! + Louis Vuitton Staubbeutel [/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]*Item Number: *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]310903820046[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Seller ID: maja2506*[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/310903820046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*[/FONT]


----------



## baglady.1

ruczandra said:


> I got the glasses today and here are a few more pics I took of them.  They look good overall but there are a few tiny imperfections that make me just a little anxious - the rough edge on the authenticity card and the uneven paint on the logo and end of the arm.  I know this can happen to original items too, but I just want to make sure they're the real deal.
> 
> Thanks a ton!


 Some of the FENDI sunnies aren't as well made as others unfortunately.....but these still look authentic and the plastic bag & tagging and booklet are spot on correct....


----------



## baglady.1

minoxa33 said:


> [FONT=&quot]Dear all, can you please help to authenticate? Thank you!
> [/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Item Name: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Orig. FENDI 2jours Tasche rot super Zustand!! + Louis Vuitton Staubbeutel [/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*Item Number: *[/FONT][FONT=&quot]310903820046[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Seller ID: maja2506*[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]*Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/310903820046?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*[/FONT]


 need close & clear pics of hologram tag, hologram itself, rfid tag if it has one, front of fendi leather tag inside bag....


----------



## ammari12

Thank you ladies SOOO MUCH, you are ALL AWESOME.
I am soo happy it is authentic , and thank you again baglady for the detailed response, I am learning A LOT in this forum. 
Lina


----------



## ruczandra

baglady.1 said:


> Some of the FENDI sunnies aren't as well made as others unfortunately.....but these still look authentic and the plastic bag & tagging and booklet are spot on correct....



Awesome!  Thank you!


----------



## minoxa33

baglady.1 said:


> need close & clear pics of hologram tag, hologram itself, rfid tag if it has one, front of fendi leather tag inside bag....




Thank you, I will ask her! Sorry, but what does "rfid" stand for?


----------



## baglady.1

minoxa33 said:


> Thank you, I will ask her! Sorry, but what does "rfid" stand for?


 Radio Frequency ID -- looks like this:


----------



## SVix

Hi, can someone please authenticate this. I bought it on ebay and I guess I already know the answer, but I thought I'd ask anyways... 
It doesn't have a serial anywhere that I can find, nor does it have a hologram. I thought it had an authenticity card, that's missing too!
Stupid purchase on my part...live n learn I guess.

Item Name: AUTH WOMENS FENDI VITELLO TORTUGA CHOCOLATE BROWN LEATHER RARE R$1999.00 BAG
Item Number: 291101199644
Seller ID: timehasnoboundaries
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291101199644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

These are pictures I took myself:

http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/Shanon_Vix/slideshow/


----------



## TKM69

I am hoping to buy this bag from this sellers shop  in Worsley , not Ebay but can u check ok Please?


Authentic Fendi Shoulder Hobo in Zucca Canvas. Cards/Dustbag. Immaculate 
authentic-preloved 
261437321608
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cdee0f188


----------



## minoxa33

baglady.1 said:


> Radio Frequency ID -- looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 2558475


Dear baglady.1

Wow, thank you, I didn't know that! After receiving my e-mail, the seller cancelled the offer, she told me she has made a mistake with the description. I guess this case is clear!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

SVix said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this. I bought it on ebay and I guess I already know the answer, but I thought I'd ask anyways...
> It doesn't have a serial anywhere that I can find, nor does it have a hologram. I thought it had an authenticity card, that's missing too!
> Stupid purchase on my part...live n learn I guess.
> 
> Item Name: AUTH WOMENS FENDI VITELLO TORTUGA CHOCOLATE BROWN LEATHER RARE R$1999.00 BAG
> Item Number: 291101199644
> Seller ID: timehasnoboundaries
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/291101199644?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> These are pictures I took myself:
> 
> http://s1330.photobucket.com/user/Shanon_Vix/slideshow/


 Yup, it is a Fake Peek a Boo


----------



## baglady.1

TKM69 said:


> I am hoping to buy this bag from this sellers shop  in Worsley , not Ebay but can u check ok Please?
> 
> 
> Authentic Fendi Shoulder Hobo in Zucca Canvas. Cards/Dustbag. Immaculate
> authentic-preloved
> 261437321608
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic...08?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cdee0f188


 Don't bother, it's fake!


----------



## LittleGinnie

Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag

Item name: FENDI BLUE / GREY EMBLEM SHOULDER BAG
Item number: 400685083201
Seller ID:  glammapuss1
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400685083201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## CrazyPen

Hi Baglady

I finally found my beloved B Bags
Could you help me to authenticate them
Item name : Fendi B bacg black leather
seller Id:invun.ny
Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291110407776&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

And also this

Item name: Fendi mini B bag patent leather
Seller Id: xyz-of-it
Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380871354069&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

LittleGinnie said:


> Hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> Item name: FENDI BLUE / GREY EMBLEM SHOULDER BAG
> Item number: 400685083201
> Seller ID:  glammapuss1
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400685083201?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


 Looks Ok....get me a pic of underside of snap closure if U can...


----------



## baglady.1

CrazyPen said:


> Hi Baglady
> 
> I finally found my beloved B Bags
> Could you help me to authenticate them
> Item name : Fendi B bacg black leather
> seller Id:invun.ny
> Link :http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291110407776&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> And also this
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini B bag patent leather
> Seller Id: xyz-of-it
> Link:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380871354069&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you


 Both are authentic


----------



## LittleGinnie

baglady.1 said:


> Looks Ok....get me a pic of underside of snap closure if U can...



Thank you, I've asked the seller for more pictures, hopefully I will get them soon  I'm glad you think it's ok!


----------



## peesaravan

http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003502378-1.html#1

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161260800085?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

can anyone please verify whether these two matching pieces are authentic? you guys are so pro!


----------



## lnw85

Hi Ladies - 

I have been wanting to add a Fendi to my collection and this would be a first.  I was hoping you might be able to help me and let me know if you think this looks authentic.
Item ending pretty soon so if anyone has a chance to look at this in the next couple of hours, I would really appreciate it.
Thanks so much!

Item Name: Fendi Handbag with Horse
Item Number: 161257338938
Seller ID: artseagull
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16125733893...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161257338938&_rdc=1


----------



## CrazyPen

baglady.1 said:


> Both are authentic



Oh thank you bag lady.. fantsatic.. love is in the air.. woohoo.!!


----------



## accio sacculus

peesaravan said:


> http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003502378-1.html#1
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/161260800085?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> can anyone please verify whether these two matching pieces are authentic? you guys are so pro!



Both look good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

lnw85 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I have been wanting to add a Fendi to my collection and this would be a first.  I was hoping you might be able to help me and let me know if you think this looks authentic.
> Item ending pretty soon so if anyone has a chance to look at this in the next couple of hours, I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Handbag with Horse
> Item Number: 161257338938
> Seller ID: artseagull
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16125733893...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161257338938&_rdc=1



Something just doesn't sit right with this one...would need to see a serial number and/or hologram to confirm...


----------



## TKM69

baglady.1 said:


> Don't bother, it's fake!




OK, what a disappointment, thank you


----------



## kbadgley84

Hi I recently found this at a yard sale. The hardware is very sturdy and the bag itself is a very soft black leather. The inside pocket is in rough shape and flaking badly and I could not locate a serial number. Can you please help me out with this one?


----------



## kbadgley84

More pics


----------



## kbadgley84

Pics


----------



## kbadgley84

More pictures


----------



## kbadgley84

One more


----------



## kbadgley84

Last one


----------



## kvg323

Hi Everyone - 

I recently bought this preloved 2jours. Can you please let me know if you think it is authentic? This is my first time in the forum, I'm happy to post additional pictures if that would help, thanks so much!

Also, after stalking this purse for months I'm now at a loss of what to wear with it. Now that spring is coming and I see all the pastel colors I wonder what matches burgundy? Styling suggestions welcome!


----------



## anum22

Hi, can someone Authenticate this purse for me, Ive had it for years , but dont know if its authentic.


----------



## peesaravan

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!


Thanks a lot accio! but i looked at the seller's other items that were sold with positive feedback and i'm no expert but some items look fake...wondering if i can trust this seller at all. here are a couple of examples:

another fendi - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1

and another fendi - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-FE...-Khaki-x-Black-x-Brown-3-0901-2-/151202863168

burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1

louis vuitton - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-LO...am-Shoulder-bag-M42250-3-0929-2-/161189666628

another burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003294780-1.html#1

what do you think? trustworthy seller? (btw i do realise this is the fendi subsection so i am not expecting burberry/lv experts here. just really concerned about whether the seller sells ALL authentic stuff including the boston bag i inquired about) thanks !!


----------



## amstevens714

Can I ask for an opinion on this?

Fendi leather bag
seller:  upscale*resale*boutique                      (1487                     )
Item#: 131148780456  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131148780456

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## peesaravan

peesaravan said:


> Thanks a lot accio! but i looked at the seller's other items that were sold with positive feedback and i'm no expert but some items look fake...wondering if i can trust this seller at all. here are a couple of examples:
> 
> another fendi - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1
> 
> and another fendi - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-FE...-Khaki-x-Black-x-Brown-3-0901-2-/151202863168
> 
> burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1
> 
> louis vuitton - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-LO...am-Shoulder-bag-M42250-3-0929-2-/161189666628
> 
> another burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003294780-1.html#1
> 
> what do you think? trustworthy seller? (btw i do realise this is the fendi subsection so i am not expecting burberry/lv experts here. just really concerned about whether the seller sells ALL authentic stuff including the boston bag i inquired about) thanks !!


sorry accio, forget what i typed above as i realised the questions are stupid and useless. ive never bought a designer bag before...should i get a second opinion on the boston bag or do you feel really confident its authentic? if you do, im gonna go ahead and buy my first designer bag!! thank you! ahh im excited


----------



## Apricot Summers

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




I have dealt with this seller - and what I don't understand is why is she asking about her own bags here on tpf?  I thought that wasn't allowed?  I also see she has been advertising her own listings on other threads.


WTH???!!   Sailboat is 10Joyce on Ebay - I've made an offer on one of her purses in the past.   NOT good!


----------



## lindsay01

Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag

Item name: FENDI LEATHER DUFFLE BAG CHAMELEON CHOCOLATE BROWN GOLD BLACK LOGO PURSE SATCHEL
Item number: 331164959066
Seller ID: shopluxuries
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-LE...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1af8415a&_uhb=1

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

kbadgley84 said:


> Hi I recently found this at a yard sale. The hardware is very sturdy and the bag itself is a very soft black leather. The inside pocket is in rough shape and flaking badly and I could not locate a serial number. Can you please help me out with this one?


 I don't see any red flags...best I can do on this w/out a serial #


----------



## baglady.1

kvg323 said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I recently bought this preloved 2jours. Can you please let me know if you think it is authentic? This is my first time in the forum, I'm happy to post additional pictures if that would help, thanks so much!
> 
> Also, after stalking this purse for months I'm now at a loss of what to wear with it. Now that spring is coming and I see all the pastel colors I wonder what matches burgundy? Styling suggestions welcome!


Need pic of hologram tag - clear & close up to see hologram. Also RFID tag


----------



## baglady.1

anum22 said:


> Hi, can someone Authenticate this purse for me, Ive had it for years , but dont know if its authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561571
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561572
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561573


 See post #1 on this thread -- need more pics.


----------



## baglady.1

peesaravan said:


> Thanks a lot accio! but i looked at the seller's other items that were sold with positive feedback and i'm no expert but some items look fake...wondering if i can trust this seller at all. here are a couple of examples:
> 
> another fendi - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1
> 
> and another fendi - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-FE...-Khaki-x-Black-x-Brown-3-0901-2-/151202863168
> 
> burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003388758-.html#1
> 
> louis vuitton - http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-LO...am-Shoulder-bag-M42250-3-0929-2-/161189666628
> 
> another burberry - http://jpegbay.com/gallery/003294780-1.html#1
> 
> what do you think? trustworthy seller? (btw i do realise this is the fendi subsection so i am not expecting burberry/lv experts here. just really concerned about whether the seller sells ALL authentic stuff including the boston bag i inquired about) thanks !!


 I don't authenticate sellers. Many sell both auth and fake...some make mistakes....


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Can I ask for an opinion on this?
> 
> Fendi leather bag
> seller:  upscale*resale*boutique                      (1487                     )
> Item#: 131148780456
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=131148780456
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


 Looks fake.....:storm:


----------



## baglady.1

Apricot Summers said:


> I have dealt with this seller - and what I don't understand is why is she asking about her own bags here on tpf?  I thought that wasn't allowed?  I also see she has been advertising her own listings on other threads.
> 
> 
> WTH???!!   Sailboat is 10Joyce on Ebay - I've made an offer on one of her purses in the past.   NOT good!


 Pls let *ADDY* know....I have grown weary policing such antics of advertising your own listings...but here are my thots:    


*on such peeps!! *:storm:

This thread is for buyers primarily....not for promoting their own or others listings....!


----------



## baglady.1

lindsay01 said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> Item name: FENDI LEATHER DUFFLE BAG CHAMELEON CHOCOLATE BROWN GOLD BLACK LOGO PURSE SATCHEL
> Item number: 331164959066
> Seller ID: shopluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-LE...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1af8415a&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you!


 need pic of hologram tag...


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Looks fake.....:storm:



Yikes!!! Thanks soooo much.

You just saved me!


----------



## kbadgley84

baglady.1 said:


> I don't see any red flags...best I can do on this w/out a serial #


Thank you so much! I think the serial number might have come off because the pocket is really flaking. Do you have any idea what the name or style of this bag is? Thanks again!


----------



## dchinstevenson

Hello all.  I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct thread (new here, so please forgive any faux pas) but I need help authenticating this bag, which unfortunately I've already purchased. 

Fendi Small Spy Bag


----------



## dchinstevenson

Also want to add, the bag was purchased on Tradesy. :cry:


----------



## dchinstevenson

Can anyone assist me with the Spy Bag posted above?  If I've posted in the wrong post, or used incorrect site etiquette, please let me know. I only have 2 days to let Tradesy know if I intend to return this bag.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## baglady.1

dchinstevenson said:


> Hello all.  I am not sure if I am posting this in the correct thread (new here, so please forgive any faux pas) but I need help authenticating this bag, which unfortunately I've already purchased.
> 
> Fendi Small Spy Bag


 This bag is fake 
It can take a while for one of us to get back to you...just be patient....


----------



## dchinstevenson

Many thanks bag lady!!  I thought as much, but wanted to be sure before I go through the arduous process of returning it.  I won;t ask on here how you know (I've read responses to that question), but is it obvious it's fake?  I only ask because Tradesy does their own authentication and I want to make sure it will be easy to prove as a fake.  Again, thank you all for the awesome service you provide here!


----------



## rubyslippers01

One again I'm drooling all over another Spy, this time in beautiful green.... Should I Baglady?!

I'm fairly certain of it's authenticity but it always helps to get your opinion 

Name: Fendi Spy Dark Green Hand Bag Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161265833861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Seller: 2010steelheader

Thank you! 

Elisha


----------



## cons0124

Dear lovely authenticator here,

I really need yr help to authenticate this Vintage Fendi Clutch, as I have already purchased it at low cost tho, the seller said in title is "100% Authentic" but when I got the bag, I think it is a fake one as there is no tag and serial stamp found all over the bag, hardwares and zipper are in poor and cheap quality, and the only tag found inside say "Autograph Miami". I asked the seller she said this bag has been repaired and she has worked in Fendi for 10 yrs...this is authentic one! But I still not think so~Really want you all lovely experts to help, millions of thanks!! (I asked her for full refund, she only do partial like US30 and need me pay shipping...i think this is not that fair, so hope to find out answer here, millions of thanks!!)

*Item Name (if you know   it): Vintage FENDI Circa 1970's 100% Authentic! FREE shipping!!! !48 hour SALE!!! was 75 now only 55!*
*Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/transaction/185308402?ref=fb2_tnx_title*
*Seller: *TUTTODOLCE702
*Attach photos*


----------



## baglady.1

dchinstevenson said:


> Many thanks bag lady!!  I thought as much, but wanted to be sure before I go through the arduous process of returning it.  I won;t ask on here how you know (I've read responses to that question), but is it obvious it's fake?  I only ask because Tradesy does their own authentication and I want to make sure it will be easy to prove as a fake.  Again, thank you all for the awesome service you provide here!


I am not familiar with Tradesy, but I would not believe everything I hear on the internet...
This is an obvious one look fake. Here are pics of authentic spy bags LITIGATRIX put together several years ago...click on a thumbnail to see full size:

http://fendi-spy-list.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/2019


----------



## baglady.1

cons0124 said:


> Dear lovely authenticator here,
> 
> I really need yr help to authenticate this Vintage Fendi Clutch, as I have already purchased it at low cost tho, the seller said in title is "100% Authentic" but when I got the bag, I think it is a fake one as there is no tag and serial stamp found all over the bag, hardwares and zipper are in poor and cheap quality, and the only tag found inside say "Autograph Miami". I asked the seller she said this bag has been repaired and she has worked in Fendi for 10 yrs...this is authentic one! But I still not think so~Really want you all lovely experts to help, millions of thanks!! (I asked her for full refund, she only do partial like US30 and need me pay shipping...i think this is not that fair, so hope to find out answer here, millions of thanks!!)
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Vintage FENDI Circa 1970's 100% Authentic! FREE shipping!!! !48 hour SALE!!! was 75 now only 55!*
> *Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/hk-en/transaction/185308402?ref=fb2_tnx_title*
> *Seller: *TUTTODOLCE702
> *Attach photos*


I wish I had a dollar for every "guaranteed 100% authentic" Fake Fendi I have seen advertised... 
And to top it off, Seller sez she worked for FENDI.... 
 Again...we meet such charming & flamboyant people on the internet....:storm:
Anyhoo..your bag is not a FENDI at all, just a knock off/fake bag. Next time check it out in advance here....


----------



## baglady.1

rubyslippers01 said:


> One again I'm drooling all over another Spy, this time in beautiful green.... Should I Baglady?!
> 
> I'm fairly certain of it's authenticity but it always helps to get your opinion
> 
> Name: Fendi Spy Dark Green Hand Bag Shoulder Bag Limited Edition
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/161265833861?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Seller: 2010steelheader
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Elisha


 Authentic


----------



## cons0124

thx so much Baglady.1,

at least it proves i am not a crazy buyer who are so rude to say someone selling fake which in fact an authentic item >~< it is not fair for a partial refund. Etsy asked me to find some proof, i have to fight. millions thanks ya ~~




baglady.1 said:


> I wish I had a dollar for every "guaranteed 100% authentic" Fake Fendi I have seen advertised...
> And to top it off, Seller sez she worked for FENDI....
> Again...we meet such charming & flamboyant people on the internet....:storm:
> Anyhoo..your bag is not a FENDI at all, just a knock off/fake bag. Next time check it out in advance here....


----------



## Thick Filipina

lindsay01 said:


> Hi ladies, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> Item name: FENDI LEATHER DUFFLE BAG CHAMELEON CHOCOLATE BROWN GOLD BLACK LOGO PURSE SATCHEL
> Item number: 331164959066
> Seller ID: shopluxuries
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-LE...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1af8415a&_uhb=1
> 
> Thank you!


Item Name:FENDI LEATHER DUFFLE BAG CHAMELEON CHOCOLATE BROWN GOLD BLACK LOGO PURSE SATCHEL
Item Number:
Seller ID:shopluxuries
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-LE...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1af8415a&_uhb=1

LOOKS ORIGINAL.


----------



## fanah

Item Name : Fendi Red Baguette (Medium Size)
Comments: Could you please check this out. My cousin's friend is trying to sell it for a good price. But for the price she's selling it for, it may be too good to be true. Please help.


----------



## accio sacculus

Thick Filipina said:


> Item Name:FENDI LEATHER DUFFLE BAG CHAMELEON CHOCOLATE BROWN GOLD BLACK LOGO PURSE SATCHEL
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:shopluxuries
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-LE...US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d1af8415a&_uhb=1
> 
> LOOKS ORIGINAL.



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

fanah said:


> Item Name : Fendi Red Baguette (Medium Size)
> Comments: Could you please check this out. My cousin's friend is trying to sell it for a good price. But for the price she's selling it for, it may be too good to be true. Please help.



It's fake!


----------



## fanah

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thank you. I had a feeling.


----------



## crisbac

*Item Name: *The seller has not provided it

*Seller ID: * RUTDILUCA 
*Link: *http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-498467418-cartera-de-genero-fendi-100-original-_JM


Hello! I am new to this Forum and I really don't know how to proceed. Sorry if I make a mistake here. 
I'd really appreciate it if you could help me find out if there is a chance this bag is possibly authentic. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## jennybee

Hi, I found this little pink Fendi bag for just $1 at a thrift shop. It's lightweight, but doesn't look junky. It has a serial number, and the inside has a Fendi print on the lining here and there. I'm wondering if this is a gift with purchase type bag, if it's fake, or if they actually ever sold this bag? I like it anyways but maybe I'll get lucky 

Thanks for any help!!

Here's the photo album.


----------



## fanah

Name: Fendi Vanity Clutch
Comment: Can someone please check. The seller said that she had the lining sewn because there was a rip. It also don't come with the handle. Thank you.


----------



## crisbac

Item name: Not provided
Item link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-498467418-cartera-de-genero-fendi-100-original-_JM


Hi, dear Authenticators! I found how to upload big pics of the bag, in case the link doesn't work. Thank you so much! I hope you can tell me if there is a chance this is possibly authentic! 
Thank you so so much again!!


----------



## baglady.1

jennybee said:


> Hi, I found this little pink Fendi bag for just $1 at a thrift shop. It's lightweight, but doesn't look junky. It has a serial number, and the inside has a Fendi print on the lining here and there. I'm wondering if this is a gift with purchase type bag, if it's fake, or if they actually ever sold this bag? I like it anyways but maybe I'll get lucky
> 
> Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Here's the photo album.


 I have never seen a Fendi bag like this...but it looks like a vintage piece in good condition. Any markings on the underside of zipper? If so, provide pics.....


----------



## baglady.1

fanah said:


> Name: Fendi Vanity Clutch
> Comment: Can someone please check. The seller said that she had the lining sewn because there was a rip. It also don't come with the handle. Thank you.


 Authentic~ !!


----------



## baglady.1

crisbac said:


> Item name: Not provided
> Item link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-498467418-cartera-de-genero-fendi-100-original-_JM
> 
> 
> Hi, dear Authenticators! I found how to upload big pics of the bag, in case the link doesn't work. Thank you so much! I hope you can tell me if there is a chance this is possibly authentic!
> Thank you so so much again!!


 Not sure on this older piece....sorry!


----------



## crisbac

Thank you Baglady!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## fanah

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic~ !!


YAY. I finally found a real one. Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance with this little guy?

Vintage Fendi satchel - leather and canvas
Item:261440744165
Seller: mtay00000
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261440744165?redirect=mobile


Thank you!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance with this little guy?
> 
> Vintage Fendi satchel - leather and canvas
> Item:261440744165
> Seller: mtay00000
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261440744165?redirect=mobile
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


 Authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic vintage FENDI



Thank you so much! Now to meet the reserve.

I really really appreciate all the help you have provided over the years - thank you baglady!!!


----------



## crisbac

Item Name: Sorry, I don't know it.

Dear Authenticators,
I'd really appreciate it if you could tell me if this bag is authentic, and if so, I'd also be thankful if you could tell me the name of the bag. 
Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## kathleenmgs

fanah said:


> YAY. I finally found a real one. Thank you!



And super cute!  I'm jealous.


----------



## theringmaster1

I would love a pink Fendi baguette and I was wondering about this one. Thanks so much in advance ladies!

Item Name:Fendi Logo Embossed Nappa Leather Baguette
Item Number:271320802189
Seller ID: pippiscloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2bfae38d


----------



## loveshopping23

Hi

Can someone please help authenticate this Fendi bag please. Thanks heaps

*Item Name:Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones*Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones 
*Item Number: 281302996080
**Seller ID: tatownz*
*Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...996080&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_0wt_0*


----------



## ashcarney

Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance. 

Fendi Spy Bag


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> This is the Borghese or Equestrian bag made I believe in at least 2 sizes. I own one and it is a classic must have in your FENDI collection...JMHO! Fendi produced these from 2005 - 2009ish I think...but I don't know if they are still producing them. If there are new ones on ebay, they may be old stock or collectors pieces that were never carried. There were also many fakes/replicas produced. To authenticate them, I need a picture of the interior, a clear picture of the interior metal oval plate with its serial #, the leather serial # strip & hologram tag. That said, I can't tell on #1 because of a lack of those pics. #2 is authentic, although it probably has a hologram tag...I can tell it is real from other features. Hope that helps!
> 
> PS: don't try to authenticate these on yr own...just a warning...the fakes are very good


I have been away on vacation and just now back to see what you wrote.  Many thanks for helping with the bags.  I am madly in love with the bag, if I can find a black leather one, I will ask again for help.  You are awesome... very much appreciate your help THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## baglady.1

theringmaster1 said:


> I would love a pink Fendi baguette and I was wondering about this one. Thanks so much in advance ladies!
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Logo Embossed Nappa Leather Baguette
> Item Number:271320802189
> Seller ID: pippiscloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...189?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2bfae38d


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

loveshopping23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please help authenticate this Fendi bag please. Thanks heaps
> 
> *Item Name:Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones*Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones
> *Item Number: 281302996080
> **Seller ID: tatownz*
> *Link:http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...996080&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123#ht_0wt_0*


 need more pics - hologram tag, rfid, can't read serial # -- need better pic.


----------



## baglady.1

ashcarney said:


> Please help me authenticate. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Fendi Spy Bag
> View attachment 2570099
> View attachment 2570100
> View attachment 2570101
> View attachment 2570102
> View attachment 2570103
> View attachment 2570105
> View attachment 2570106
> View attachment 2570107


 Authentic


----------



## LittleGinnie

hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag

LInk to pics : https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5999586308286135409

thank you!!


----------



## crisbac

Item name: Not provided

Hi dear Authenticators!
I need your help authenticating this bag, please. And if you happen to know the name please, it'll be great too! 
Sorry to bother you again, but I got some better pictures.
Thank you some much!!


----------



## kgayle_lao

item name: fendi 2jours amethy purple plum saffiano leather tote bag

item number: 181374624775

seller: shop_authenticfashion4less

link: http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=181374624775&sid=shop_authenticfashion4less

message: can you please check if this is authentic? best regards!


----------



## kgayle_lao

item name: fendi 2jours amethyst tote

item number:261441244887

seller: aalarilla

link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/261441244887?cmd=VISPEC

message: can you help me with this one as well? thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

LittleGinnie said:


> hi experts, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> LInk to pics : https://plus.google.com/photos/110320728396070954875/albums/5999586308286135409
> 
> thank you!!


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

crisbac said:


> Item name: Not provided
> 
> Hi dear Authenticators!
> I need your help authenticating this bag, please. And if you happen to know the name please, it'll be great too!
> Sorry to bother you again, but I got some better pictures.
> Thank you some much!!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

kgayle_lao said:


> item name: fendi 2jours amethy purple plum saffiano leather tote bag
> 
> item number: 181374624775
> 
> seller: shop_authenticfashion4less
> 
> link: http://m.ebay.com/seller?itemId=181374624775&sid=shop_authenticfashion4less
> 
> message: can you please check if this is authentic? best regards!


 Need pic of hologram tag & RFID tag


----------



## crisbac

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you Baglady! Thank you so so much!


----------



## kgayle_lao

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & RFID tag




hi! she just added pictures on ebay. can you please check! thanks!

link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181374624775?nav=SEARCH


----------



## accio sacculus

kgayle_lao said:


> hi! she just added pictures on ebay. can you please check! thanks!
> 
> link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/181374624775?nav=SEARCH




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## LittleGinnie

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much !! I'm happy now


----------



## maraclara

Experts can you pls help me with this fendi spy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/151273925285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Ebay item# 151273925285
Seller: zacnmel8684

Thanks soooo much in advance


----------



## ashcarney

Thank you!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Experts can you pls help me with this fendi spy
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151273925285?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item# 151273925285
> Seller: zacnmel8684
> 
> Thanks soooo much in advance


 Fake


----------



## kvg323

kvg323 said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I recently bought this preloved 2jours. Can you please let me know if you think it is authentic? This is my first time in the forum, I'm happy to post additional pictures if that would help, thanks so much!
> 
> Also, after stalking this purse for months I'm now at a loss of what to wear with it. Now that spring is coming and I see all the pastel colors I wonder what matches burgundy? Styling suggestions welcome!



I am attaching the RFID and hologram pics as requested  Sorry that I couldn't figure out how to reply back with my original pictures. Can you please let me know what you think? Thank you so much !


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Thanks very much baglady.1


----------



## jennybee

baglady.1 said:


> I have never seen a Fendi bag like this...but it looks like a vintage piece in good condition. Any markings on the underside of zipper? If so, provide pics.....


The underside of the zipper looks the same as the top. They feel like an oddly light metal, not brass or anything.

I'd love it if it was real! But I tried to find a similar style, but no cigar.


----------



## loveshopping23

baglady.1 said:


> need more pics - hologram tag, rfid, can't read serial # -- need better pic.


 Thanks baglady.1 I have asked the seller for the pictures. Will repost the link again. Thanks


----------



## loveshopping23

Hi baglady.1

The seller has posted up the pictures. Please let me know if this is the real deal. Thanks heaps

*Item Name:Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones*Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones 
*Item Number:281305739276*
*Seller ID:tatownz*
*Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/28130573...X:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661#ht_310wt_1362*


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
Link (if available): No link

I bought this bag in a second hand shop yesterday for a very good price, I hope. 
Approx. 11w x 8h x 5d  Handle drop 8.5 to top of buckle.
I would like to know its name if there is one, its age and any other info possible.
I was surprised to see the protective film still over the nameplate inside! 
I hope Ive covered all the details in the photos 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Remaining photos from request #1954


----------



## baglady.1

loveshopping23 said:


> Hi baglady.1
> 
> The seller has posted up the pictures. Please let me know if this is the real deal. Thanks heaps
> 
> *Item Name:Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones*Fendi Chameleon Mini Messenger Bag BNWT RRP $1200 @ David Jones
> *Item Number:281305739276*
> *Seller ID:tatownz*
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/28130573...X:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661#ht_310wt_1362*


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
> Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
> Link (if available): No link
> 
> I bought this bag in a second hand shop yesterday for a very good price, I hope.
> Approx. 11&#8221;w x 8&#8221;h x 5&#8221;d  Handle drop 8.5&#8221; to top of buckle.
> I would like to know its name if there is one, it&#8217;s age and any other info possible.
> I was surprised to see the protective film still over the nameplate inside!
> I hope I&#8217;ve covered all the details in the photos
> Thanks in advance!


 Authentic Fendi "mama" Bag - 2005 season


----------



## JOODLZ

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi "mama" Bag - 2005 season



Yay...I'm thrilled to know it's authentic...Thanks for your time and expertise, baglady.1!


----------



## miuccia

hi,

Can you please help authenticate this :

*Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI MINI FLOWER POUHETTE ACCESSOIRES CLUTCH  
*Item Number:* 131155968677   
*Seller ID:*  luxuryfashion4sale 
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e898142a5

TIA!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this bag for me?
Item Name (if you know it): Unknown
Link (if available): No link

I bought this at a consignment shop probably 10 years ago and have searched for a similar one many times over the years, with no luck. Found a bag on the ID thread with a similar-shaped top, so I figured I&#8217;d try over here.

Approx. 13.5&#8221;w x 10&#8221;h x 2.5&#8221;d  Strap drop 24&#8221; to top of buckle.
There is no evidence of a serial number inside the pocket.
I can supply additional photos if needed.
Would love to have any available info in addition to authenticity...
Is this coated canvas, does it have a name, how old is it?
Thanks in advance...fingers crossed!

Added: Oops...my apologies. I had forgotten that I posted this bag (same pics) 2 years ago...with no confirmation of authenticity because it lacks a serial number. Maybe someone will recognize it this time. http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058-31.html


----------



## windahalim

Hello,

Please Authenticate this Fendi Bag. 

Item name: Fendi 2Jours Mini Tote Bag, Black

Item number: 111321354560

Seller ID: bella_design 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eb451140

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

miuccia said:


> hi,
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this :
> 
> *Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC FENDI MINI FLOWER POUHETTE ACCESSOIRES CLUTCH
> *Item Number:* 131155968677
> *Seller ID:*  luxuryfashion4sale
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...677?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e898142a5
> 
> TIA!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

windahalim said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please Authenticate this Fendi Bag.
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2Jours Mini Tote Bag, Black
> 
> Item number: 111321354560
> 
> Seller ID: bella_design
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...560?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19eb451140
> 
> Thanks


 See post #1 on this thread. We need pic of hologram tag, serial #, etc.


----------



## KRZE1234

Hi, guys.  My sister gave this to me many years ago and I've thought about it just now. Is this one authentic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kathleenmgs

I found this bag at a consignment store, and it felt good, but I've never seen one this shape.   It's like a really wide mini mama.   In inches it's 11.5 wide x 5 high X 4 deep.  The serial number is really worn,  so I have no idea what it is, but I got the best picture I could.   Thank you!


----------



## kathleenmgs

More pictures.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Sorry. ..One more question about the above bag.   Any idea what it's called?   And if it is fake, did they actually make this style, because I love the shape of it.


----------



## baglady.1

KRZE1234 said:


> Hi, guys.  My sister gave this to me many years ago and I've thought about it just now. Is this one authentic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Yes it is


----------



## KRZE1234

baglady.1 said:


> Yes it is



Thank you so much!


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can I get ur help with this fendi spy bag pls
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dark-...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4864c8f798
Ebay item#310928537496
Seller: oregonitems
Thanks so much in advance


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can I get ur help with this fendi spy bag pls
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dark-...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4864c8f798
> Ebay item#310928537496
> Seller: oregonitems
> Thanks so much in advance


 fake


----------



## hineni85

Hello,

I just bought this bag. I am not so sure. Please help me authenticate this bag. 

Item Name: Fendi medium 2jours red papavero with palladium hardware
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: Local Seller
Link: n/a


























Please let me know if you need more detailed photo.
Thanks!


----------



## hineni85

More Additional photos :


























Thanks in advance !


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> fake


Thanks so much baglady.1


----------



## SarahK426

Wondering if this is authentic.


----------



## SarahK426

Not sure why this showed up so small


----------



## baglady.1

hineni85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought this bag. I am not so sure. Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi medium 2jours red papavero with palladium hardware
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: Local Seller
> Link: n/a
> 
> Please let me know if you need more detailed photo.
> Thanks!


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

SarahK426 said:


> Wondering if this is authentic.


 Authentic


----------



## cubanmama

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can I get ur help with this fendi spy bag pls
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dark-...496?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4864c8f798
> Ebay item#310928537496
> Seller: oregonitems
> Thanks so much in advance


Looks very fake to me.


----------



## CrazyPen

Hi

Could you please help me to authenticate this bag thank heaps
Seller:ambabamba20
ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Auth-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

CrazyPen said:


> Hi
> 
> Could you please help me to authenticate this bag thank heaps
> Seller:ambabamba20
> ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Auth-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## CrazyPen

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you thank you!! woohoo!


----------



## aggiebaby

Hopefully this is enough information. I don't have the bag in my possession yet.
I was wondering its authenticity, when I realized that it's just a suede lining, and there's no pockets except for the main zip compartment.

Item Name: Medium 2 Jours Shopper Bag in Brown (FEN8BH250F0E6Q)
Link: https://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/45014/FEN8BH250F0E6Q?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0 (Not sure if you need an account to view it)

Description: 
Like an element of nature, the luxurious design and chic style of Fendi brand accessories are subtle, yet remarkable
With fashion-czar Karl Lagerfeld at the helm, Fendi continues to follow a tradition of being cutting edge, fashion forward, and undeniably relevant
This bag features double rolled handles
Flap with snap button closure
Central zip pocket
Slip pockets
Detachable shoulder strap
Approximate Measurements: 15"W x 11"H x 6"D
Color: Brown
Composition: Leather
Origin: Italy
Due to the naturally occurring irregularities in leather, some variation in color and texture is not uncommon.


----------



## amychen99

Can some experts please authenticate this? 

Item name: Genuine Metalic Limited Addition FENDI Bag
Item number: 191109849995
Seller ID: sharon020484
Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## sassyni

Dear all

I need help with this fendi bowler bag. Its vintage.
if anyone know the price of a bag like this please let me know. Its not from ebay but a local site. Here are the pics:
thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

aggiebaby said:


> Hopefully this is enough information. I don't have the bag in my possession yet.
> I was wondering its authenticity, when I realized that it's just a suede lining, and there's no pockets except for the main zip compartment.
> 
> Item Name: Medium 2 Jours Shopper Bag in Brown (FEN8BH250F0E6Q)
> Link: https://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/45014/FEN8BH250F0E6Q?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=0 (Not sure if you need an account to view it)
> 
> Description:
> Like an element of nature, the luxurious design and chic style of Fendi brand accessories are subtle, yet remarkable
> With fashion-czar Karl Lagerfeld at the helm, Fendi continues to follow a tradition of being cutting edge, fashion forward, and undeniably relevant
> This bag features double rolled handles
> Flap with snap button closure
> Central zip pocket
> Slip pockets
> Detachable shoulder strap
> Approximate Measurements: 15"W x 11"H x 6"D
> Color: Brown
> Composition: Leather
> Origin: Italy
> Due to the naturally occurring irregularities in leather, some variation in color and texture is not uncommon.



Need clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

amychen99 said:


> Can some experts please authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Genuine Metalic Limited Addition FENDI Bag
> Item number: 191109849995
> Seller ID: sharon020484
> Ebay Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-M...%2BHWrUo0wM8KT6Uj8zR0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

sassyni said:


> Dear all
> 
> I need help with this fendi bowler bag. Its vintage.
> if anyone know the price of a bag like this please let me know. Its not from ebay but a local site. Here are the pics:
> thanks again!



Is there a serial number embossed on the lining of the pocket or interior of the bag?  Maybe on a fabric or leather strip sewn in the lining?  Would need to see that to confirm...


----------



## kathleenmgs

kathleenmgs said:


> I found this bag at a consignment store, and it felt good, but I've never seen one this shape.   It's like a really wide mini mama.   In inches it's 11.5 wide x 5 high X 4 deep.  The serial number is really worn,  so I have no idea what it is, but I got the best picture I could.   Thank you!



From post 1965 and 1966... is it impossible to tell since the serial number is so worn?


----------



## aggiebaby

accio sacculus said:


> Need clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



Hi,
Thanks for your reply. I am waiting for it to arrive in the mail, so it'd be (hopefully) 2 - 3 weeks before I get the actual bag


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Could anyone check this for me please.

Zucchino Shoulder Bag 
(Authentic Pre Owned)

http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...hino-shoulder-bag-authentic-pre-owned-1927020

cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/1927020-08_grande.jpeg?v=1392327574
cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/1927020-06_grande.jpeg?v=1392327574


----------



## amychen99

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you for the great news!


----------



## sassyni

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number embossed on the lining of the pocket or interior of the bag?  Maybe on a fabric or leather strip sewn in the lining?  Would need to see that to confirm...


I have asked the seller..no reply yet.

This is an old bag..im not so familiar with fendi vintage, so really happy for all the help!


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me authenticate?

name: Original FENDI Handtasche Bag Beuteltasche Braun-Schwarz Shoppertasche Top !!!
seller: giselbrecht1 
number: 281310140312
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281310140312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1254wt_0


----------



## Obado82

Hi ladies i need your help to authenticate my new 3 jour fendi bag,i just bought it from ebay last week and i still have another week to return it if it's not real
http://m.ebay.com/itm/151272171662?cmd=VIDESC
My name is obayda by the way


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkdiamondlove said:


> Could anyone check this for me please.
> 
> Zucchino Shoulder Bag
> (Authentic Pre Owned)
> 
> http://www.luxedesignerhandbags.com...hino-shoulder-bag-authentic-pre-owned-1927020
> 
> cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/1927020-08_grande.jpeg?v=1392327574
> cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0066/5272/products/1927020-06_grande.jpeg?v=1392327574



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me authenticate?
> 
> name: Original FENDI Handtasche Bag Beuteltasche Braun-Schwarz Shoppertasche Top !!!
> seller: giselbrecht1
> number: 281310140312
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281310140312?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1254wt_0



Need to see clear, close up pics of the interior lining, metal plate and serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

Obado82 said:


> Hi ladies i need your help to authenticate my new 3 jour fendi bag,i just bought it from ebay last week and i still have another week to return it if it's not real
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/151272171662?cmd=VIDESC
> My name is obayda by the way



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Obado82

Item name: 3 jour fendi tote bag brown/pink

Item number: 8BH272_N5T_H65

Seller ID: the_purse_ladies

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151272171662?cmd=VIDESC

I'm trying to attach some more pictures other than the
Ones in the link, but it doesn't seem working lol



	

		
			
		

		
	
H]


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help?

name: Original FENDI Damen Geldtasche Geldbörse wallet Braun-Schwarz Top !!!
seller: giselbrecht1 (
number: 281310151960
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281310151960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1254wt_0


----------



## crisbac

Hi dear Authenticators! 
Once again I need your help authenticating this bag, please.
Thank you so much!! 


Item name: Not provided


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


Okay, I will email the vendor and request a pic!  Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

Obado82 said:


> Item name: 3 jour fendi tote bag brown/pink
> 
> Item number: 8BH272_N5T_H65
> 
> Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/151272171662?cmd=VIDESC
> 
> I'm trying to attach some more pictures other than the
> Ones in the link, but it doesn't seem working lol
> 
> View attachment 2583788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H]



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help?
> 
> name: Original FENDI Damen Geldtasche Geldbörse wallet Braun-Schwarz Top !!!
> seller: giselbrecht1 (
> number: 281310151960
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/281310151960?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1254wt_0



There should be a serial number embossed into the leather of the bill flap...need to see a clear, close up pic of that...


----------



## accio sacculus

crisbac said:


> Hi dear Authenticators!
> Once again I need your help authenticating this bag, please.
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Not provided



It's fake!


----------



## crisbac

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Thank you, accio sacculus! Thank you so much!


----------



## Neniel

Hello Ladies,

I realy need Help. I bought this cute little Fendi Silvana today in a local Secondhandshop near Basel. Everything looks good so far, but the price makes me a little suspicious.

The store is actually very trustworthy, but the Price was to good to be true, and we all know, when something is to good to be true, most times its fake 

I actually can return the Bag on Tuesday, if its fake, so I need your help.

Item Name: Fendi Silvana
Item Number: -----
Seller ID: Local Shop
Link: ------


























Thank you so much for your help


----------



## littleshoes

Dear experts,
could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!

name: Fendi Purple/Brown Nappa Leather Spy Bag seller: giselbrecht1 (
number: FEN130110A																					 								 									 									
link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-purple-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag.html


----------



## mikaoh

Hi, I have included the following pictures. I just recently found this and now I think it is a fake based on what I've seen and read on these forums. I'd love for you guys to confirm my thoughts or maybe even to surprise me! Anyhow, I am new to posting so any help would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## mikaoh




----------



## baglady.1

Neniel said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I realy need Help. I bought this cute little Fendi Silvana today in a local Secondhandshop near Basel. Everything looks good so far, but the price makes me a little suspicious.
> 
> The store is actually very trustworthy, but the Price was to good to be true, and we all know, when something is to good to be true, most times its fake
> 
> I actually can return the Bag on Tuesday, if its fake, so I need your help.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Silvana
> Item Number: -----
> Seller ID: Local Shop
> Link: ------
> 
> Thank you so much for your help


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

littleshoes said:


> Dear experts,
> could you please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> name: Fendi Purple/Brown Nappa Leather Spy Bag seller: giselbrecht1 (
> number: FEN130110A
> link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-purple-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag.html


 Authentic!


----------



## Neniel

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much.


----------



## ncsaldan

Hi ladies! Can you authenticate this listing? Thanks!

Item Title: Fendi 2Jours Medium Amarena
Item Number: 8BH250 D7E 139 2461
Seller: 219_heaven 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261456691239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mikaoh

Hi, I am relatively new to this forum though I've had an account for a while. Any help authenticating the above baguette bag would be greatly appreciated. I know there are lots of experts on this forum and I need your collective help. Thank you in advance!! 

Kim


----------



## twgonzales

Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!

Item Name : Fendi Vintage Sling Bag
Item Number : 271459562218
Seller ID : wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271459562218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## CrazyPen

Hello happy easter ladies
could you help me authenticate this. this is my 3rd bag.. i am all excited as they accepted my offer.. all looks good but when i requested more photos from seller, which i attached below other than from the listing, Photo dsc0014.jpg ( 1st photo), the button doesn't have the typical Fendi logo like most B bags have.. So i am wondering could this be a fake???
Item:1000% Authentic Fendi B gold colour Handbag
Seller: bocaratonpawn
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-Authentic-Fendi-B-Gold-Color-Handbag-/201076643493?

Thank you so much!


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one for me?

AUTHENTIC FENDI PURPLE/GRAY SIGNATURE LOGO BAG WITH LCOK AND KEY MADE IN ITALY
281311860114
sales_christies
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281311860114?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

ncsaldan said:


> Hi ladies! Can you authenticate this listing? Thanks!
> 
> Item Title: Fendi 2Jours Medium Amarena
> Item Number: 8BH250 D7E 139 2461
> Seller: 219_heaven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261456691239?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


  Looks authentic


----------



## baglady.1

twgonzales said:


> Hi there! Can you please help me authenticate this? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Vintage Sling Bag
> Item Number : 271459562218
> Seller ID : wearaboutfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/271459562218?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

CrazyPen said:


> Hello happy easter ladies
> could you help me authenticate this. this is my 3rd bag.. i am all excited as they accepted my offer.. all looks good but when i requested more photos from seller, which i attached below other than from the listing, Photo dsc0014.jpg ( 1st photo), the button doesn't have the typical Fendi logo like most B bags have.. So i am wondering could this be a fake???
> Item:1000% Authentic Fendi B gold colour Handbag
> Seller: bocaratonpawn
> link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/1000-Authentic-Fendi-B-Gold-Color-Handbag-/201076643493?
> 
> Thank you so much!


 This bag is authentic...


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this one for me?
> 
> AUTHENTIC FENDI PURPLE/GRAY SIGNATURE LOGO BAG WITH LCOK AND KEY MADE IN ITALY
> 281311860114
> sales_christies
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281311860114?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> TIA!


 Fake


----------



## baglady.1

I see that you are new here.
All comments on authenticity have a special thread - this is the only place to submit your handbag:
http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058.html


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Fake



Thanks so much.   Removing from my watch list right now!


----------



## aggiebaby

Having trouble finding my post from before. I bought the 2jours (suede lining - no pockets) off beyond the rack.
 Posting from phone, sorry for the format!


----------



## CrazyPen

baglady.1 said:


> Fake



Thank you baglady woohoo .. my third b bag i am crasy about b bags lately!


----------



## molmol4317

Many thanks for authenticating this for me!

Name: Mini peekaboo bag free shipping 
Number: 231210809015
Seller ID: babysong9898
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231210809015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## RyoOhki

I'm new... and I'm already discouraged! 

I found a Fendi Snakeskin Trim Leather Spy bag at this local consignment  shop (gee it starts off sounding really bad doesn't it??)
And I'm trying to figure out if its real.

The serial number on the bag is 16 numbers, imprinted into a leather  strip on the inside.. which lead me to this forum because someone else  posted the EXACT SAME serial number... Though I can't find if her's was  validated... It does have a hologram sticker that seems very well  attached, but it has a black mark in the center.

The hardware all looks ok to me (based on what I have read here plus on other websites).  

Sadly, I cannot find another picture of this exact spy bag.

How can I tell if it is real or not?


http://dcconsignments.com/gallery/ha...eather-spy-bag


----------



## aggiebaby

Sorry, I really don't know how to post with my phone properly ... Forgot to add the serial tag


----------



## RyoOhki

I hope these help!


----------



## RyoOhki

Sorry forgot the card!


----------



## twgonzales

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Oh yey! Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

aggiebaby said:


> Having trouble finding my post from before. I bought the 2jours (suede lining - no pockets) off beyond the rack.
> Posting from phone, sorry for the format!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

RyoOhki said:


> View attachment 2589605
> View attachment 2589607
> View attachment 2589608
> View attachment 2589611
> View attachment 2589613
> View attachment 2589614
> 
> 
> I hope these help!


 Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

molmol4317 said:


> Many thanks for authenticating this for me!
> 
> Name: Mini peekaboo bag free shipping
> Number: 231210809015
> Seller ID: babysong9898
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231210809015?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 fake!


----------



## molmol4317

Omg a fake! You saved me, thank you baglady.1!


----------



## RyoOhki

Hi bag lady.1 what about this bag indicates a fake?


----------



## mikaoh

baglady.1 said:


> I see that you are new here.
> All comments on authenticity have a special thread - this is the only place to submit your handbag:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/authenticate-fendi-please-read-rules-use-format-post-820058.html


Oops! Thank you so much for the advice!!!


----------



## mikaoh

Hi, I bought the following bag and now I'm unsure if it's real or fake. I'm thinking it's a fake but would love everyone's help! It is the following and does not have a hologram tag so maybe made before 2004? Any help is appreciated. Thank you!!

Fendi Baguette Zucca 
Does not have a hologram tag. 
Real Or Fake?  Vintage or not? 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## mikaoh

The rest of the pictures for the Fendi Baguette Zucca

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

mikaoh said:


> The rest of the pictures for the Fendi Baguette Zucca
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake!


----------



## mikaoh

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Thank you for the help! I'm going to return the bag! Should have known it was too good to be true!


----------



## baglady.1

RyoOhki said:


> Hi bag lady.1 what about this bag indicates a fake?


Everything!
FENDI never made a bag like that to begin with.....


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can you pls help.authenticate this fendi magic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201077479685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Ebay item# 201077479685
Seller:bonniegirl281
Thanks very much in advance


----------



## aggiebaby

accio sacculus said:


> Need clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



Sorry about that, I was posting from my phone. I added the serial number, but I wasn't able to get a better picture of the hologram since it's on the suede and I can't pull out the lining  



baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Yay! Thanks! I'm so relieved !


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can you pls help.authenticate this fendi magic
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201077479685?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Ebay item# 201077479685
> Seller:bonniegirl281
> Thanks very much in advance


 Authentic


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thanks so much baglady.1 ure just awesome


----------



## wwwmontic

Hello,

 I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.  I got this bag from a relative and want to make sure that it is authentic.  Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.

 Thanks so much.


----------



## baglady.1

wwwmontic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible.  I got this bag from a relative and want to make sure that it is authentic.  Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks so much.


 Fake


----------



## vermilion99

Please authenticate: Note that the Fendi leather buckle logo is upside down/back to front. Thanks.

Name: Fendi calf hair shoulder bag
Number ebay: 131171934392
Seller ID: luvuyesi
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...392?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8a74e0b8


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can u pls help authenticate this fendi bag pls.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d6ffb45
Ebay item#161286716229
Seller:2011designer212

Thanks very much


----------



## soblue

When it's found out that the bag is fake, do we let the sellers know? Or just let it go?


----------



## baglady.1

vermilion99 said:


> Please authenticate: Note that the Fendi leather buckle logo is upside down/back to front. Thanks.
> 
> Name: Fendi calf hair shoulder bag
> Number ebay: 131171934392
> Seller ID: luvuyesi
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...392?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8a74e0b8


 This is authentic vintage FENDI. Not sure what U mean by upside down--they were made intentionally this way with a leather FF to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can u pls help authenticate this fendi bag pls.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...229?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d6ffb45
> Ebay item#161286716229
> Seller:2011designer212
> 
> Thanks very much


 I need to see a serial # imprinted on the lining or inside pocket. But, I so no red flags on this vintage bag.


----------



## baglady.1

soblue said:


> When it's found out that the bag is fake, do we let the sellers know? Or just let it go?


 It is yr call. I have done this in the past with little in positive results....even ebay does nothing for the most part...ullhair:


----------



## vermilion99

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic vintage FENDI. Not sure what U mean by upside down--they were made intentionally this way with a leather FF to the best of my knowledge.


Thanks Baglady. If you look and compare with other double F logos you will see that the double F logo should have the left hand side F reading like an F but it is an upside down F on this bag. I have seen this on two previous occasions and wondered if Fendi had sold these mistakes as seconds? One seller said this mistake would make the bag more valuable. Advice most welcome.


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hello experts can u pls help authenticate this fendi bag pls.
Item name :NWT AUTHENTIC MINI FENDI 2 JOURS SHOPPING BAG BLUE COBALT PALLADIUM HARDWARE
eBay item#231213391212
Seller:bagaddicts73 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231213391212

Thanks very much


----------



## vanfall

Hi
Help me authenticate this Fendi bag, please 
Item name :FENDI SPY large HANDBAG WITH TAGS.NO RESERVE!
eBay item#261456655372
Seller: specialist2615 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261456655372?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

TIA


----------



## LeeLee26

Hi! Please authenticate this for me.  Thank you in advance!

Item: Fendi tote, gorgeous, great condition! Large, roomy, from Italy!!! Very sweet!Fendi tote, gorgeous, great condition! Large, roomy, from Italy!!! Very sweet!
Listing Number: 171309644408
Seller: shopping101gal 
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171309644408&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

vermilion99 said:


> Thanks Baglady. If you look and compare with other double F logos you will see that the double F logo should have the left hand side F reading like an F but it is an upside down F on this bag. I have seen this on two previous occasions and wondered if Fendi had sold these mistakes as seconds? One seller said this mistake would make the bag more valuable. Advice most welcome.


Now I see it, THX....looks like it was a mistake or oddity.


----------



## baglady.1

Chaneliscious said:


> Hello experts can u pls help authenticate this fendi bag pls.
> Item name :NWT AUTHENTIC MINI FENDI 2 JOURS SHOPPING BAG BLUE COBALT PALLADIUM HARDWARE
> eBay item#231213391212
> Seller:bagaddicts73
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231213391212
> 
> Thanks very much


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

vanfall said:


> Hi
> Help me authenticate this Fendi bag, please
> Item name :FENDI SPY large HANDBAG WITH TAGS.NO RESERVE!
> eBay item#261456655372
> Seller: specialist2615
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261456655372?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> TIA


 :fake!


----------



## baglady.1

LeeLee26 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this for me.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Fendi tote, gorgeous, great condition! Large, roomy, from Italy!!! Very sweet!Fendi tote, gorgeous, great condition! Large, roomy, from Italy!!! Very sweet!
> Listing Number: 171309644408
> Seller: shopping101gal
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=171309644408&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thank you!


Need pics of Fendi labels & serial # that may be inside bag.


----------



## Chaneliscious

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thanks!!!


----------



## soblue

Hello. I am looking to buy this bag and possibly another from a private seller. It is the Fendi 2Jours bag. Can the board help me authenticate it? Thanks a bunch!! xoxoxo


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> I need to see a serial # imprinted on the lining or inside pocket. But, I so no red flags on this vintage bag.


Thanks baglady.1
Do you think you can also authenticate this fend magic please
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c80a953fd
Ebay item#191137141757
Seller: alister58669698
Thanks so much for your helping advance


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help?

name: FENDI Schultertasche ausCanvas. Vintage

seller:fotodampfross 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/331184581545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_734wt_0


----------



## baglady.1

soblue said:


> Hello. I am looking to buy this bag and possibly another from a private seller. It is the Fendi 2Jours bag. Can the board help me authenticate it? Thanks a bunch!! xoxoxo


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Thanks baglady.1
> Do you think you can also authenticate this fend magic please
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa...757?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c80a953fd
> Ebay item#191137141757
> Seller: alister58669698
> Thanks so much for your helping advance


 Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help?
> 
> name: FENDI Schultertasche ausCanvas. Vintage
> 
> seller:fotodampfross
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/331184581545?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_734wt_0


 Authentic


----------



## soblue

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


 
Great I thought so and thanks!! I'm still going to take it by Fendi but it's a relief as I am getting it brand new for $500 less than the original price!! I plan to buy another once I see the first one. It should be here in a few day I will keep you guys posted. The one thing I do love about eBay and PayPal now is that they offer a money back guarantee and my bank will always protect me as well.


----------



## littleshoes

Hello Baglady! Thanks so much for taking the time to help us all out, it is HIGHLY appreciated 

So I believe the following bag is fake but could you please confirm it? Thank you very much!

Item name : FENDI SPY BAG GREEN
eBay item# 131175627831
Seller: marquettefan5922
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-BAG-GREEN-/131175627831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8aad3c37


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


K thanks so much baglady.1


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi! 
could you help me with tihs bag?
Is authentic?

Name:
*Authentic Fendi Zucchino Mama Baguette Denim Embroidery *

item number/Numero oggetto eBay:  271463511945 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Fe...945?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f347c7789
seller:   buymenowifucan

Thank you in advance
Lety from Italy


----------



## melvel

Hi, can someone please authenticate this one:

Item name : FENDI SPY BAG  
Seller:  szys1977
http://www.ebay.com/itm/201081902157?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## gelvr

Hello can baglady1. pls help if this is a real fendi bag. 


Seller : alex sandiego 

Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331155722292 

 Thank you


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you please help me with this beauty?

name: Original FENDI Tasche Clutch Umhängetasche Crossover Vintage Leder Pochette
seller: bmw_x111 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/221426921164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_785wt_0


----------



## Cacciatrice

can you help me? Thanks!!

name: Edle FENDI Handtasche Canvas 80er Vintage Statement Bag Tasche Schultertasche
seller: mula1977 
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390827531003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_285wt_0


----------



## littleshoes

melvel said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this one:
> 
> Item name : FENDI SPY BAG
> Seller:  szys1977
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201081902157?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Hello! I have inquired about the same bag and I am pretty sure it is fake (the braiding on the front "tube" and the Fendi plaque inside are VERY suspicious) but I hope baglady can confirm it for us...


----------



## baglady.1

littleshoes said:


> Hello Baglady! Thanks so much for taking the time to help us all out, it is HIGHLY appreciated
> 
> So I believe the following bag is fake but could you please confirm it? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item name : FENDI SPY BAG GREEN
> eBay item# 131175627831
> Seller: marquettefan5922
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-BAG-GREEN-/131175627831?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8aad3c37


 Yes, it is a fake


----------



## baglady.1

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi!
> could you help me with tihs bag?
> Is authentic?
> 
> Name:
> *Authentic Fendi Zucchino Mama Baguette Denim Embroidery *
> 
> item number/Numero oggetto eBay:  271463511945
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Fe...945?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f347c7789
> seller:   buymenowifucan
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Lety from Italy


 It looks authentic, but I like to see the serial # that should be imprinted on pocket lining to confirm....


----------



## baglady.1

melvel said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate this one:
> 
> Item name : FENDI SPY BAG
> Seller:  szys1977
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201081902157?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


As previously posted, this is a fake


----------



## baglady.1

gelvr said:


> Hello can baglady1. pls help if this is a real fendi bag.
> 
> 
> Seller : alex sandiego
> 
> Link : http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=331155722292
> 
> Thank you


 Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> can you please help me with this beauty?
> 
> name: Original FENDI Tasche Clutch Umhängetasche Crossover Vintage Leder Pochette
> seller: bmw_x111
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/221426921164?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_785wt_0


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> can you help me? Thanks!!
> 
> name: Edle FENDI Handtasche Canvas 80er Vintage Statement Bag Tasche Schultertasche
> seller: mula1977
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/390827531003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_285wt_0


This looks authentic, would like to see serial # if it has one.


----------



## Lapispore

Hi, I know this isn't a bag but I was hoping someone could help me out.  Thanks in advance!

Item name : Fendi Tortoiseshell Sunglasses 
Seller:  otakarakan0412
Link: http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c427190088


----------



## baglady.1

Lapispore said:


> Hi, I know this isn't a bag but I was hoping someone could help me out.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name : Fendi Tortoiseshell Sunglasses
> Seller:  otakarakan0412
> Link: http://page3.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/c427190088


 Authentic Vintage FENDI glasses


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi 

Can you please authenticate this bag for me?

Thanks heaps

Name: Fendi Spy
Seller: local second hand shop
Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Fendi spy?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baglady.1

Pinkbeetlebug said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> Thanks heaps
> 
> Name: Fendi Spy
> Seller: local second hand shop
> Link: http://s62.photobucket.com/user/semicircle01/library/Fendi spy?sort=3&page=1


 Authentic


----------



## SarahK426

Thank you! Took me a while to find the reply, but thank you!!!


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you Baglady


----------



## yabbame

I have this Fendi Spy Hentic Nappa Brown Leather Purse

It looks authentic to me as all the typical items you look for pass and are good to me

someone said the hologram should be PRINTED on the tag?!?.

the hologram is on, but a person was looking at and kept picking at the hologram's corner and now it is coming up.  I am just confused as I have heard different conflicting things about a hologram.  

any help would be appreciated.

thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

dduchad said:


> I have this Fendi Spy Hentic Nappa Brown Leather Purse
> 
> It looks authentic to me as all the typical items you look for pass and are good to me
> 
> someone said the hologram should be PRINTED on the tag?!?.
> 
> the hologram is on, but a person was looking at and kept picking at the hologram's corner and now it is coming up.  I am just confused as I have heard different conflicting things about a hologram.
> 
> any help would be appreciated.
> 
> thank you



Please post clear, close up pics of the bag, the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## tabolove26

Hello,

Good afternoon, experts.

Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!

Item name:  100% authentic Fendi mini peekaboo black nappa real beauty 2200$
Item #. :  231221158324
Seller I.D.: fab*design
Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231221158324

Thank u!


----------



## CapsCouture90

Hi- could someone please authenticate this Fendi 2Jours? Thanks! The link contains all of the photos.

Item Name: Fendi Textured Calfskin Medium 2Jours Tote Black
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Textured-Calfskin-Medium-2Jours-Tote-Black-53429


----------



## baglady.1

tabolove26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Good afternoon, experts.
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?  Thank you!
> 
> Item name:  100% authentic Fendi mini peekaboo black nappa real beauty 2200$
> Item #. :  231221158324
> Seller I.D.: fab*design
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231221158324
> 
> Thank u!


 Need more pics - hologram tag, serial # strip, etc.


----------



## baglady.1

CapsCouture90 said:


> Hi- could someone please authenticate this Fendi 2Jours? Thanks! The link contains all of the photos.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Textured Calfskin Medium 2Jours Tote Black
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Textured-Calfskin-Medium-2Jours-Tote-Black-53429


Authentic!


----------



## peachpea

hi there!

can someone please help me authenticate (i dont know if these photos are good enough!)

Fendi 2Jours Elite Shopper

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/KSIAAMXQDnpTYHf9/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/nMAAAMXQeW5TYHn5/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/QToAAOxyc2pTYHzr/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/bX4AAOxyuR5TYH0Z/$_57.JPG
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/gIoAAOxyThVTYH0u/$_57.JPG


----------



## tabolove26

baglady.1 said:


> Need more pics - hologram tag, serial # strip, etc.


Hi Baglady,

Thank you for looking into the bag.  I will ask seller for more pics.

J.


----------



## baglady.1

peachpea said:


> hi there!
> 
> can someone please help me authenticate (i dont know if these photos are good enough!)
> 
> Fendi 2Jours Elite Shopper
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/KSIAAMXQDnpTYHf9/$_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/nMAAAMXQeW5TYHn5/$_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/QToAAOxyc2pTYHzr/$_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/bX4AAOxyuR5TYH0Z/$_57.JPG
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxNjAw/z/gIoAAOxyThVTYH0u/$_57.JPG


  It looks good to me


----------



## teddycat3

Hi ladies, can someone help to authentic  this bag? Thank you so much

Name:100% authentic Fendi mini peekaboo black nappa real beauty 2200$
Seller: fab*design
Item number:231221158324
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231221158324


----------



## isabellam

hello!
could someone take a look at this bag please?  

the seller told me that she sold an LV, a Celine, and a chanel on ebay, yet her seller account feedbacks shows absolutely nothing, let alone these 3 designer bags.  when I asked her where the feedbacks were for these bags, she added (to the chameleon's listing photos) a screenshot of an ebay seller's bill that seems to indicate a sold chanel bag.

am i paranoid in thinking something seems fishy?
how does this bag look?

thanks a ton for your advice!!


Item Name: fendi chameleon

Item Number:161285107597

Seller ID:  helodoc678

Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-chameleon-/161285107597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d576f8d


----------



## littleshoes

Hello Baglady

I am once again asking for your help with the following bag (thanks so much!):

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Spy TEAL BLUE Leather BAG HOBO Purse with zucca lining

Item Number: 181400084646 

Seller ID: princes340

Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/181400084646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## CapsCouture90

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks!!


----------



## baglady.1

teddycat3 said:


> Hi ladies, can someone help to authentic  this bag? Thank you so much
> 
> Name:100% authentic Fendi mini peekaboo black nappa real beauty 2200$
> Seller: fab*design
> Item number:231221158324
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/231221158324


 this was commented on previously.


----------



## baglady.1

isabellam said:


> hello!
> could someone take a look at this bag please?
> 
> the seller told me that she sold an LV, a Celine, and a chanel on ebay, yet her seller account feedbacks shows absolutely nothing, let alone these 3 designer bags.  when I asked her where the feedbacks were for these bags, she added (to the chameleon's listing photos) a screenshot of an ebay seller's bill that seems to indicate a sold chanel bag.
> 
> am i paranoid in thinking something seems fishy?
> how does this bag look?
> 
> thanks a ton for your advice!!
> 
> 
> Item Name: fendi chameleon
> 
> Item Number:161285107597
> 
> Seller ID:  helodoc678
> 
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-chameleon-/161285107597?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item258d576f8d


 See post #1 of this thread, we need more pics (hologram tag, serial #, etc.)


----------



## baglady.1

littleshoes said:


> Hello Baglady
> 
> I am once again asking for your help with the following bag (thanks so much!):
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Spy TEAL BLUE Leather BAG HOBO Purse with zucca lining
> 
> Item Number: 181400084646
> 
> Seller ID: princes340
> 
> Link:    http://www.ebay.com/itm/181400084646?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 I can't read the serial # strip (need better pic)...but it looks promising.


----------



## Carrie1986

Hi! Can you authenticate this fendi bassotto please? Thank you!


----------



## Carrie1986




----------



## baglady.1

Carrie1986 said:


> Hi! Can you authenticate this fendi bassotto please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608475
> View attachment 2608476
> View attachment 2608477
> View attachment 2608478
> View attachment 2608479
> View attachment 2608482


Authentic


----------



## Carrie1986

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thank you very much &#128522;&#128521;


----------



## littleshoes

baglady.1 said:


> I can't read the serial # strip (need better pic)...but it looks promising.



Thanks so much. Seller says she can't send more pics so I have finally bought one from Yoogiscloset, makes me feel a bit more confident


----------



## untitlde

hello experts&#65281;
I found this Fendi mini peekaboo in our local market. Here are some pics. The seller did not claim this is an authentic bag because she received it as a gift. And she did not keep the cards either. Thank you very much in advance. 

Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo, black lamb leather

Item Number: 00705759 
                      BBN244/K4P/139/2579


----------



## mjolley1

Hi,

I am hoping someone can help authenticate the Fendi 2Jours I purchased from my wife (her birthday is next week).  I purchased the item from Costco ($1499), which I would typically trust, however see that there have been a few issues in the past with Fendi (and Tiffany's more recently).

The item number is 8BH250-D7EF0QA1 or in other words black with gold metal accents.

Link where I purchased is below:
http://www.costco.com/.product.856609.html

I attached pictures of the serial number, the card included, and the hologram. Sorry that the hologram picture was not the best.....I have big hands, so its not easy for me to take a legible picture.  I also forgot to take a picture of the entire purse, however I will say it looks identical to the picture in the costco link.  I have already wrapped up the purse for my wife to open, so hopefully I got pictures of the necessary items and wont have to re-package.


I hope I included enough information. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## baglady.1

untitlde said:


> hello experts&#65281;
> I found this Fendi mini peekaboo in our local market. Here are some pics. The seller did not claim this is an authentic bag because she received it as a gift. And she did not keep the cards either. Thank you very much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo, black lamb leather
> 
> Item Number: 00705759
> BBN244/K4P/139/2579


 Please post a clear pic of hologram.


----------



## baglady.1

mjolley1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am hoping someone can help authenticate the Fendi 2Jours I purchased from my wife (her birthday is next week).  I purchased the item from Costco ($1499), which I would typically trust, however see that there have been a few issues in the past with Fendi (and Tiffany's more recently).
> 
> The item number is 8BH250-D7EF0QA1 or in other words black with gold metal accents.
> 
> Link where I purchased is below:
> http://www.costco.com/.product.856609.html
> 
> I attached pictures of the serial number, the card included, and the hologram. Sorry that the hologram picture was not the best.....I have big hands, so its not easy for me to take a legible picture.  I also forgot to take a picture of the entire purse, however I will say it looks identical to the picture in the costco link.  I have already wrapped up the purse for my wife to open, so hopefully I got pictures of the necessary items and wont have to re-package.
> 
> 
> I hope I included enough information. Thanks in advance for the help!


 Looks good!


----------



## mjolley1

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks for the help! I think the wife will love it.


----------



## lubcik

hello!
Could somebody help me with this bag please? 

I always very suspicious about ebay sellers, and this is my firs Fendi, so i have no idea what to look for.

Thank you for help in advice!!

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Blue Baguette Leather Handbag Purse Gorgeous Retail $1,570+ Tax

Item Number:301175666465

Seller ID: dejanney24

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461f77f721


----------



## accio sacculus

lubcik said:


> hello!
> Could somebody help me with this bag please?
> 
> I always very suspicious about ebay sellers, and this is my firs Fendi, so i have no idea what to look for.
> 
> Thank you for help in advice!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Blue Baguette Leather Handbag Purse Gorgeous Retail $1,570+ Tax
> 
> Item Number:301175666465
> 
> Seller ID: dejanney24
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...465?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item461f77f721



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## untitlde

baglady.1 said:


> Please post a clear pic of hologram.



Dear baglady, thank you for the reply. the seller said that there isnt any hologram...at least she did not find it.


----------



## baglady.1

untitlde said:


> Dear baglady, thank you for the reply. the seller said that there isnt any hologram...at least she did not find it.


 Then it is not real Fendi bag. It should be on the black cloth authenticity tag - she shows a pic of the back side....

If you have any more pictures of this bag (like the whole bag & other details) I'd love to see them. Feel free to PM them to me as well. It helps for my authentification files....have not seen one like this before.


----------



## untitlde

baglady.1 said:


> Then it is not real Fendi bag. It should be on the black cloth authenticity tag - she shows a pic of the back side....
> 
> If you have any more pictures of this bag (like the whole bag & other details) I'd love to see them. Feel free to PM them to me as well. It helps for my authentification files....have not seen one like this before.


Id like to help! but have to post more than 10 posts to activate pm function. Working on that!


----------



## echung4

please authenticate this fendi bag

Thank you so much 

Fendi Small Black Zucchino Oyster Shoulder Bag Handbag EUCFendi Small Black Zucchino Oyster Shoulder Bag Handbag EUC 

Seller:
kgkloset 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17132399842...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_675wt_1312


----------



## baglady.1

echung4 said:


> please authenticate this fendi bag
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Fendi Small Black Zucchino Oyster Shoulder Bag Handbag EUCFendi Small Black Zucchino Oyster Shoulder Bag Handbag EUC
> 
> Seller:
> kgkloset
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17132399842...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_675wt_1312


 Need to see hologram tag. If it does not have one, i would not buy it...JMHO.


----------



## untitlde

baglady.1 said:


> Then it is not real Fendi bag. It should be on the black cloth authenticity tag - she shows a pic of the back side....
> 
> If you have any more pictures of this bag (like the whole bag & other details) I'd love to see them. Feel free to PM them to me as well. It helps for my authentification files....have not seen one like this before.


Dear Baglady, one more thing to add about this bag. I found a hologram of a random Fendi bag online and sent it to the seller, to show her what I am looking for. She said there was one on the authenticity tag, but  wore off during daily use.

Anyway, I will send you more pics later.


----------



## baglady.1

untitlde said:


> Dear Baglady, one more thing to add about this bag. I found a hologram of a random Fendi bag online and sent it to the seller, to show her what I am looking for. She said there was one on the authenticity tag, but  wore off during daily use.
> 
> Anyway, I will send you more pics later.


 More is wrong with it than the hologram, but this bag is new this season (what wear?) & I smell a rat....
You are welcome to make your own decision on this purchase....I only give my own personal opinion. 
If U want it -please go ahead... it is your choice.


----------



## untitlde

baglady.1 said:


> More is wrong with it than the hologram, but this bag is new this season (what wear?) & I smell a rat....
> You are welcome to make your own decision on this purchase....I only give my own personal opinion.
> If U want it -please go ahead... it is your choice.


No I woud not buy it. If I want it so badly that I would not come to forum in the first place. Because you said earlier that you want more pics to complete your profile. I think you may also want to know the hologram story about this bag. And the pics are only for your profile, not for authenticating...


----------



## Asiarice

Hello, please authenticate these items:

Item Name: Authentic Fendi HandBag
Item Number: 251437813863
Seller ID: soniacarrelli
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251437813863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Item Name: Fendi Black Brown Woven Evening Bag Pouch Italy
Item Number: 310949017784
Seller ID: treasurehoard
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310949017784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you much!


----------



## baglady.1

Asiarice said:


> Hello, please authenticate these items:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi HandBag
> Item Number: 251437813863
> Seller ID: soniacarrelli
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251437813863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Brown Woven Evening Bag Pouch Italy
> Item Number: 310949017784
> Seller ID: treasurehoard
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/310949017784?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you much!


 Both look good


----------



## Asiarice

baglady.1 said:


> Both look good



Oh nice! Thanks!


----------



## janlyquach

Hello!
Is anyone able to authenticate this for me. It's from Malleries and I've heard that it's a well trusted site but I just want to be 100% sure. 

Item name: FENDI Medium Black Toujours handbag 

Item Number: MAL2744154475

Site: http://www.malleries.com/fendi-medium-black-toujours-handbag-100-authentic-i-154475-s-2744.html

Thankyou in advanced!


----------



## Jennifer1975

Hello all fellow bag lovers. I'm new to the site, so please excuse any clumsiness whilst I find my feet. 

I have read that Naughtipidgins is a reputable site - would someone kindly authenticate the following bag for me. I am concerned that the stitching around the plaque appears wonky (like a 'smile' across the top) whereas I understood it should be straight? 

Item Name: Fendi Ostrik/Oyster bag in Multi Tonal Leather

Site Link: http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...MultiTonal-Blue-Cuoio-Ingrassato-Leather.html

Sorry I don't know how to get images on here. 

Thanks so much for your help - I am looking for my perfect bag for my 40th birthday! Thanks again.


----------



## baglady.1

janlyquach said:


> Hello!
> Is anyone able to authenticate this for me. It's from Malleries and I've heard that it's a well trusted site but I just want to be 100% sure.
> 
> Item name: FENDI Medium Black Toujours handbag
> 
> Item Number: MAL2744154475
> 
> Site: http://www.malleries.com/fendi-medium-black-toujours-handbag-100-authentic-i-154475-s-2744.html
> 
> Thankyou in advanced!
> View attachment 2614255
> View attachment 2614256
> View attachment 2614257
> View attachment 2614258
> View attachment 2614259
> View attachment 2614260
> View attachment 2614262


 Authentic


----------



## janlyquach

Thankyou &#128516;


----------



## baglady.1

Jennifer1975 said:


> Hello all fellow bag lovers. I'm new to the site, so please excuse any clumsiness whilst I find my feet.
> 
> I have read that Naughtipidgins is a reputable site - would someone kindly authenticate the following bag for me. I am concerned that the stitching around the plaque appears wonky (like a 'smile' across the top) whereas I understood it should be straight?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Ostrik/Oyster bag in Multi Tonal Leather
> 
> Site Link: http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...MultiTonal-Blue-Cuoio-Ingrassato-Leather.html
> 
> Sorry I don't know how to get images on here.
> 
> Thanks so much for your help - I am looking for my perfect bag for my 40th birthday! Thanks again.


 It is authentic Fendi - this is from the 2003 season so it has minor wear/aging that is causing the zipper area to curl a bit I think It is a Limited Edition Oyster bag.


----------



## Jennifer1975

Ooh how exciting. Thank you. I may have misled you as to where I was worried - it's the leather square around the silver Fendi plaque on the inside that worries me. I'm sure I'm not using the right terminology, sorry! Forgive me, I'm a novice.


----------



## lnw85

Hi ladies - 

I actually just purchased this bag today and since I am very new to Fendi I just want to make sure it is authentic before I go ahead and pay for it.

Thanks in advance for your help!  Truly appreciate it.

Item Name: Fendi Chocolate Brown Lambskin Baguette w/ Purple Marble & Silver Hardware
Item Number: 181286742502 
Seller ID: ariek1121 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18128674250...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181286742502&_rdc=1


----------



## baglady.1

lnw85 said:


> Hi ladies -
> 
> I actually just purchased this bag today and since I am very new to Fendi I just want to make sure it is authentic before I go ahead and pay for it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!  Truly appreciate it.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Chocolate Brown Lambskin Baguette w/ Purple Marble & Silver Hardware
> Item Number: 181286742502
> Seller ID: ariek1121
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/18128674250...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=181286742502&_rdc=1


It is authentic


----------



## lnw85

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic


Fabulous!

Thank you so much for your quick reply - time to pay and get my new beauty home 

Really appreciate what you do!!!


----------



## exchangecoupons

Hey ladies, new to this amazing site. Apologies for the lack of photos but I'd love to know if this is authetic  

Item Name: Fendi Black Monogram clutch 
Item Number: 331201903501 
Seller ID: ageypop23
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-bl...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d1d2bfb8d&_uhb=1


----------



## Xtravagant1

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello this is my first post as I am new to the forum. There is a fendi b bag on ebay that I am trying to figure out if it is authentic. Please help! Also let me know if I followed the correct instructions as this is new to me. I asked the seller whether or not the bag was authenticated a day or so ago and they replied today stating the bag was authenticated and they could provide an email of the authenticator. Not sure about this one. A few issues with the stitching etc. that caught my eye. Thank you in advance.
Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:FENDI B BAG saddle brown leather w/ black patent leather trim bag
Item Number:181404531263
Seller ID:killamotts1

Link is listed below:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181404531263&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## madkat

I know I'm going against the rules, but before I embarrass myself by posting pictures of my embarrassing purchase, quick question: do any vintage crossbody fendis you know of have vinyl straps? because the vinyl on this one is coming off badly.


----------



## baglady.1

exchangecoupons said:


> Hey ladies, new to this amazing site. Apologies for the lack of photos but I'd love to know if this is authetic
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Monogram clutch
> Item Number: 331201903501
> Seller ID: ageypop23
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-bl...omen_Bags_Handbags&hash=item4d1d2bfb8d&_uhb=1


 Need more pics - see post #1 of this thread (hologram, serial #, etc.)


----------



## baglady.1

Xtravagant1 said:


> Hello this is my first post as I am new to the forum. There is a fendi b bag on ebay that I am trying to figure out if it is authentic. Please help! Also let me know if I followed the correct instructions as this is new to me. I asked the seller whether or not the bag was authenticated a day or so ago and they replied today stating the bag was authenticated and they could provide an email of the authenticator. Not sure about this one. A few issues with the stitching etc. that caught my eye. Thank you in advance.
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:FENDI B BAG saddle brown leather w/ black patent leather trim bag
> Item Number:181404531263
> Seller ID:killamotts1
> 
> Link is listed below:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=181404531263&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 It is authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

madkat said:


> I know I'm going against the rules, but before I embarrass myself by posting pictures of my embarrassing purchase, quick question: do any vintage crossbody fendis you know of have vinyl straps? because the vinyl on this one is coming off badly.


 Please follow the format in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## madkat

baglady.1 said:


> Please follow the format in post #1 of this thread.



Sorry! 

Please help me authenticate this bag I purchased. 

Here are the pictures. It's a lower end crossbody, so I was hesitant to waste your gals' time with it. The strap is vinyl or vinyl coated and it's falling off. (as you can see in the last pic-closeup of strap end)

Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

madkat said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag I purchased.
> 
> Here are the pictures. It's a lower end crossbody, so I was hesitant to waste your gals' time with it. The strap is vinyl or vinyl coated and it's falling off. (as you can see in the last pic-closeup of strap end)
> 
> Thank you so much!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Xtravagant1

Thank you so much for the reply and service you provide. I am new to this site and learning my way around!


----------



## Xtravagant1

Thank you!!!


----------



## madkat

Thank you! 

I just freaked out about the strap, but once I looked around, I saw more of these. Just in case anyone ever googles vinyl strap and gets here: the vinyl doesn't age well on any of the bags I've seen, so I'll try to get leather next time. 



accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## SocialX

Hello my PF Friends,

Can one of you lovely ladies/gentlemen help me authenticate the following Fendi?

Item Name: FENDI RAINBOW PRINT CLUTCH & HANDBAG AUTHENTIC "NEW"
Item Number: 221440847886
Seller ID: jhsms 
Link: http://******/1lwsB7L

Below are some images of the interior I asked the seller to send me.

flickr.com/photos/123896071@N06/

Thanks so much in advance - I've been wanting this bag for forever and would love to make the purchase if it's legit!


----------



## baglady.1

SocialX said:


> Hello my PF Friends,
> 
> Can one of you lovely ladies/gentlemen help me authenticate the following Fendi?
> 
> Item Name: FENDI RAINBOW PRINT CLUTCH & HANDBAG AUTHENTIC "NEW"
> Item Number: 221440847886
> Seller ID: jhsms
> Link: http://******/1lwsB7L
> 
> Below are some images of the interior I asked the seller to send me.
> 
> flickr.com/photos/123896071@N06/
> 
> Thanks so much in advance - I've been wanting this bag for forever and would love to make the purchase if it's legit!


 It is authenti FENDI


----------



## SocialX

baglady.1 said:


> It is authenti FENDI


I thought so, but wanted confirmation - thanks so much!!!


----------



## newbieshopper

Hi everyone,

I found this old bag in my mom's closet and I know nothing about Fendi bags; I don't know what the item name is, and it looks pretty old.

I'm almost 100% certain it's fake--but I want to make absolutely sure before I donate. Sorry if this is a super obvious counterfeit, hope I'm not wasting anyone's time. :\

Item name: ?
Item number: 221126794018
Links to pics: http://thelastonepicked.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/real-or-fake-fendi/

Thanks for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

newbieshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I found this old bag in my mom's closet and I know nothing about Fendi bags; I don't know what the item name is, and it looks pretty old.
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain it's fake--but I want to make absolutely sure before I donate. Sorry if this is a super obvious counterfeit, hope I'm not wasting anyone's time. :\
> 
> Item name: ?
> Item number: 221126794018
> Links to pics: http://thelastonepicked.wordpress.com/2014/05/18/real-or-fake-fendi/
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 It is authentic vintage FENDI -- apprx 2001 season estimate.


----------



## newbieshopper

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage FENDI -- apprx 2001 season estimate.


Thanks for responding! I was pretty skeptical, so thank goodness I found this forum before donating. Thanks again!


----------



## likamarie82

Please help with authentication: ) Saw on Craigslist,  here's the link and she sent me more pics

http://utica.craigslist.org/clo/4465653614.html


----------



## likamarie82

How do I upload pics? Here's a photocopier link, thank you ladies!!

http://s545.photobucket.com/user/likamarie82_2008/library/Fendi%20Bag?sort=3&page=1


----------



## likamarie82

Also, just realized this does not look like a spybag but a brsa? I'm not an expert by any means, actually the furthest from it lol


----------



## accio sacculus

likamarie82 said:


> Please help with authentication: ) Saw on Craigslist,  here's the link and she sent me more pics
> 
> http://utica.craigslist.org/clo/4465653614.html




I don't know WHAT that is...but it's fake...


----------



## Leti.on.v.

Hi!!! 
urgent...
12 hours left..
is this FENDI BAGUETTE authentic?
*FENDI MAMMA BAGUETTE LAMB LEATHER BLACK MADE IN ITALY*

seller: paolangelo
links: http://www.ebay.it/itm/FENDI-MAMMA-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad543dfe5

 	Numero oggetto eBay: 
3214055751

Thank you!!!!!
Lety from Italy


----------



## baglady.1

Leti.on.v. said:


> Hi!!!
> urgent...
> 12 hours left..
> is this FENDI BAGUETTE authentic?
> *FENDI MAMMA BAGUETTE LAMB LEATHER BLACK MADE IN ITALY*
> 
> seller: paolangelo
> links: http://www.ebay.it/itm/FENDI-MAMMA-...141?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ad543dfe5
> 
> Numero oggetto eBay:
> 3214055751
> 
> Thank you!!!!!
> Lety from Italy


Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

Please help with authentication: ) Saw on Craigslist,  here's the link and she sent me more pics

http://utica.craigslist.org/clo/4465653614.html



accio sacculus said:


> I don't know WHAT that is...but it's fake...


  LOL!! WTF is dat!?!?!:lolots::giggles:


----------



## Leti.on.v.

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


ohhh thanks!!!!!
a kiss from Italy


----------



## yellowkittie

Hello!  

Would be able to tell me if this Fendi 2Jours Elite in gray is authentic?  This is my first Fendi and everything looks ok to me, except that I found the RFID tag cut.  Here is the info with link to the pictures of the bag:

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Shopper
Link (if available): http://www.costco.com/ (no longer available)
Attach photos: http://imgur.com/a/jFYKQ/all

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jasmin25

Hello there are three bags on this site that I am interested in:

This Fendi Spy Bag
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ucca-Jacquard-Nappa-Leather-Handbag/172463587


This Fendi B Bag 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Fendi-White-B-Bag/172464765


and this little Fendi Bagguette 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...a-Monogram-Jacquard-Leather-Handbag/172463541

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Conster

hi-- i just bought this fendi tote off of Overstock.  Could you pls help me authenticate i t?  I have 2 main concerns -- the hologram tag does not have a number on it and the fendi Made in Italy metal plate does not have 2 FFs over it.  Here is the link to the bag I bought.
https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...28575109134245-1-cf3986&fp=f&TRACK=emailcusts

here are lots of pics.  thanks so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

yellowkittie said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would be able to tell me if this Fendi 2Jours Elite in gray is authentic?  This is my first Fendi and everything looks ok to me, except that I found the RFID tag cut.  Here is the info with link to the pictures of the bag:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Shopper
> Link (if available): http://www.costco.com/ (no longer available)
> Attach photos: http://imgur.com/a/jFYKQ/all
> 
> Thank you so much!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jasmin25 said:


> Hello there are three bags on this site that I am interested in:
> 
> This Fendi Spy Bag
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...ucca-Jacquard-Nappa-Leather-Handbag/172463587
> 
> 
> This Fendi B Bag
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100-Authentic-Fendi-White-B-Bag/172464765
> 
> 
> and this little Fendi Bagguette
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...a-Monogram-Jacquard-Leather-Handbag/172463541
> 
> Thank you so much!!!




#1 - looks good, IMO!  
#2 - looks good, IMO!  
#3 - need to see a clearer pic of the serial number and a full pic of the hologram without a thumb in the way to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Conster said:


> hi-- i just bought this fendi tote off of Overstock.  Could you pls help me authenticate i t?  I have 2 main concerns -- the hologram tag does not have a number on it and the fendi Made in Italy metal plate does not have 2 FFs over it.  Here is the link to the bag I bought.
> https://www.overstock.com/Clothing-...28575109134245-1-cf3986&fp=f&TRACK=emailcusts
> 
> here are lots of pics.  thanks so much!




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Conster

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


thanks so much for your help!  i am glad because it is just the right size and I already love it!  Have a great Memorial day!!


----------



## yellowkittie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

can you please kindly help me to auth this fendi wallet 
thank you in advance

Item Name:Brand new white multicoloured Fendi wallet!!
Item Number:221448314232
Seller ID:kastar567
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221448314232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I had also ask the seller to provide me addtional photos as well, below is the link

http://s658.photobucket.com/user/bebeau2312/media/fendi_zps09332eac.jpg.html
http://s658.photobucket.com/user/bebeau2312/media/fendi1_zps54013414.jpg.html

thank you so much for your time


----------



## redgreenblue

Could you please please authenticate? Seller is in Paris and has a lot of vintage bags:

Item name: Sac a main Fendi pochette 25 cm toille monogrammee beige handbag purse pouch
Item number: 161308446755
Seller: encherexpert_paris17
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...55?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb9023


Item name: Sac a main Fendi Baguette Cabas Tolie verni coated canvas handbag purse dustbag
Item number: 400711021816
Seller: encherexpert_paris17
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...16?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item5d4c3cf4f8



Item name: Sac a main Fendi Besace Baguette en toile monogrammee 30 cm handbag purse
Item number: 161308446663
Seller: encherexpert_paris17
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...63?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb8fc7


Thank you so much!!


----------



## bickyi

Hello! Would an authenticator kindly take a look at this for me? Thank you!

Item Name: Zucca pattern tote with pouch
Item #: 271492858711
Seller: brandmarket1
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...oWnrEieXsQEo%2FUvD4gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Comments: There is no serial #....I assume this is normal for vintage bags, but please educate me! I would like to know what the style name and around what year this bag was manufactured, if possible. 

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

bellaNlawrence said:


> can you please kindly help me to auth this fendi wallet
> thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name:Brand new white multicoloured Fendi wallet!!
> Item Number:221448314232
> Seller ID:kastar567
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221448314232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> I had also ask the seller to provide me addtional photos as well, below is the link
> 
> http://s658.photobucket.com/user/bebeau2312/media/fendi_zps09332eac.jpg.html
> http://s658.photobucket.com/user/bebeau2312/media/fendi1_zps54013414.jpg.html
> 
> thank you so much for your time


It should have a serial # somewhere on the inside of wallet - I'd like to see a pic of this if possible, but it looks OK otherwise....


----------



## baglady.1

redgreenblue said:


> Could you please please authenticate? Seller is in Paris and has a lot of vintage bags:
> 
> Item name: Sac a main Fendi pochette 25 cm toille monogrammee beige handbag purse pouch
> Item number: 161308446755
> Seller: encherexpert_paris17
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...55?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb9023
> 
> 
> Item name: Sac a main Fendi Baguette Cabas Tolie verni coated canvas handbag purse dustbag
> Item number: 400711021816
> Seller: encherexpert_paris17
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...16?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item5d4c3cf4f8
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Sac a main Fendi Besace Baguette en toile monogrammee 30 cm handbag purse
> Item number: 161308446663
> Seller: encherexpert_paris17
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...63?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb8fc7
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 Did U win the auctions? which ones?


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Hello! Would an authenticator kindly take a look at this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Zucca pattern tote with pouch
> Item #: 271492858711
> Seller: brandmarket1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...oWnrEieXsQEo%2FUvD4gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: There is no serial #....I assume this is normal for vintage bags, but please educate me! I would like to know what the style name and around what year this bag was manufactured, if possible.
> 
> Thank you!


Did u win the auction?


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> Did u win the auction?



Yes, I did! I stumbled on it while bidding on an LV bag from the same seller. It was ending for cheap, so I jumped on it. Now, I just have to make sure it's authentic before I pay, lol....so does it look good to you?


----------



## redgreenblue

baglady.1 said:


> Did U win the auctions? which ones?




No, I did not bid, because I was not sure about authenticity. 

I am not sure what to think about this seller, he has a lot of used bags, and partly to really low prices. E.g.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...83?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb903f


----------



## Carrie1986

Hi! Can you please authenticate this:
Name: dior gaucho
Seller: no ebay auction

I hope pics are enough

Thank you 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sorry!!!! I Made a mistake it's not the right forum!!!


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Yes, I did! I stumbled on it while bidding on an LV bag from the same seller. It was ending for cheap, so I jumped on it. Now, I just have to make sure it's authentic before I pay, lol....so does it look good to you?


 On older pieces like this without serial # I don't feel I have the expertise to give a solid opinion.


----------



## baglady.1

redgreenblue said:


> No, I did not bid, because I was not sure about authenticity.
> 
> I am not sure what to think about this seller, he has a lot of used bags, and partly to really low prices. E.g.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-F...83?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item258ebb903f


 Seller needs to post pics of serial #S or hologram tags as appropriate for me to give an opinion - but we only authenticate individual bags here, not individual sellers for the most part.
The current auction U post here looks OK in general, but need serial #.


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> On older pieces like this without serial # I don't feel I have the expertise to give a solid opinion.


Oh, I see, thank you anyways! 
Can you at least give me a non-solid opinion? haha...It's not too expensive so I'm willing to risk it if it generally looks good to you. 

Also, can you suggest a good authenticator for Fendi? I know there's caroldiva.com for LV and castira.com for Gucci.....is there an authentication service that specializes in Fendi?


----------



## redgreenblue

baglady.1 said:


> Seller needs to post pics of serial #S or hologram tags as appropriate for me to give an opinion - but we only authenticate individual bags here, not individual sellers for the most part.
> The current auction U post here looks OK in general, but need serial #.




Imagine, 25 Euros. Again not my bidding. Thank you, anyway!!!


----------



## SVix

hello,
Can you please authenticate this fendi that i found on a local classifieds site.
Also, do you think this is a good deal on this bag?? (given that its real of course)
Thanks in advance 

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Foxyy Zucca
Link (if available): http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...tic/595120044?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

The seller also sent me some additional pics to the link:


----------



## SVix

Heres a few more pics she sent


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Ive ask the seller for the serial number but she couldn't find it
Thank you so much for ur time


----------



## bellaNlawrence

baglady.1 said:


> It should have a serial # somewhere on the inside of wallet - I'd like to see a pic of this if possible, but it looks OK otherwise....



Ive ask the seller for the serial number,  but she couldn't find it.
Thank you for your quick response and very grateful for your time in helping us


----------



## deevaunt12

did this style bag ever come out in this color? the hologram looks real...anyone ever see it in the fendi store?


----------



## baglady.1

SVix said:


> hello,
> Can you please authenticate this fendi that i found on a local classifieds site.
> Also, do you think this is a good deal on this bag?? (given that its real of course)
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Foxyy Zucca
> Link (if available): http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...tic/595120044?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> The seller also sent me some additional pics to the link:


 It is authentic  We aren't supposed to comment on price....but if U don't buy it, I will....


----------



## SVix

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic  We aren't supposed to comment on price....but if U don't buy it, I will....



Lol... Thanks. You're super helpful.
Kinda glad I didn't get it right away though. 
She dropped the price $100
Yay!!!


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Hello! Would an authenticator kindly take a look at this for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Zucca pattern tote with pouch
> Item #: 271492858711
> Seller: brandmarket1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...oWnrEieXsQEo%2FUvD4gc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Comments: There is no serial #....I assume this is normal for vintage bags, but please educate me! I would like to know what the style name and around what year this bag was manufactured, if possible.
> 
> Thank you!





baglady.1 said:


> On older pieces like this without serial # I don't feel I have the expertise to give a solid opinion.





bickyi said:


> Oh, I see, thank you anyways!
> Can you at least give me a non-solid opinion? haha...It's not too expensive so I'm willing to risk it if it generally looks good to you.
> 
> Also, can you suggest a good authenticator for Fendi? I know there's caroldiva.com for LV and castira.com for Gucci.....is there an authentication service that specializes in Fendi?




Can I get an answer on this, please? Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Can I get an answer on this, please? Thank you!


You might consider Authenticate4u.com


----------



## bellaNlawrence

bellaNlawrence said:


> Ive ask the seller for the serial number,  but she couldn't find it.
> Thank you for your quick response and very grateful for your time in helping us



Hello 
Ive got the wallet on my hand and can you please check if it Authentic?
Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

bellaNlawrence said:


> Hello
> Ive got the wallet on my hand and can you please check if it Authentic?
> Thank you


 It is authentic


----------



## bellaNlawrence

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic



Thank you so much


----------



## Belle79

Hello! I purchased this mini 2jours from BlueFly, but I would still like to have it authenticated. The interior tag doesn't have a hollogram - but I don't know if it should? Attached is the link - they still have one in stock and also attached are my own pics.

Thank you!!!

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-brown-...ertible-top-handle-bag/p/335985401/detail.fly


----------



## Belle79

Belle79 said:


> Hello! I purchased this mini 2jours from BlueFly, but I would still like to have it authenticated. The interior tag doesn't have a hollogram - but I don't know if it should? Attached is the link - they still have one in stock and also attached are my own pics.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-brown-...ertible-top-handle-bag/p/335985401/detail.fly


 
More pics


----------



## Belle79

Belle79 said:


> More pics


 
last ones


----------



## Belle79

Belle79 said:


> Hello! I purchased this mini 2jours from BlueFly, but I would still like to have it authenticated. The interior tag doesn't have a hollogram - but I don't know if it should? Attached is the link - they still have one in stock and also attached are my own pics.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-brown-...ertible-top-handle-bag/p/335985401/detail.fly


 
I was wrong, it does have the hollogram tag!  See attached pic


----------



## baglady.1

Belle79 said:


> Hello! I purchased this mini 2jours from BlueFly, but I would still like to have it authenticated. The interior tag doesn't have a hollogram - but I don't know if it should? Attached is the link - they still have one in stock and also attached are my own pics.
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-brown-...ertible-top-handle-bag/p/335985401/detail.fly


Authentic


----------



## Belle79

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


 
Thank you so much


----------



## kmara2k

Please help to authenticate this bag:

Item Name:  Fendi shearling  bag
Item Number: 251448275367
Seller ID:  mab345 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-RUNWA...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8b7c31a7

Thank you very much


----------



## accio sacculus

kmara2k said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag:
> 
> Item Name:  Fendi shearling  bag
> Item Number: 251448275367
> Seller ID:  mab345
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-RUNWA...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a8b7c31a7
> 
> Thank you very much



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## yuni_

Item Name : fendi handbag
Link:http://tb.cn/5EI01by?ut_sk=1.UtEFVDUW0UYDAK2LbL3leB9l_12431167_1401845337.Copy.(null)

thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

yuni_ said:


> Item Name : fendi handbag
> Link:http://tb.cn/5EI01by?ut_sk=1.UtEFVDUW0UYDAK2LbL3leB9l_12431167_1401845337.Copy.(null)
> 
> thank you





Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## kmara2k

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


Thank you! I asked the seller for the pix, but she hasn't replied


----------



## lookingforsas

please help me to authenticate this black fendi 2jours large, I got it from beyondtherack. The biggest concern is that the number on the back of the leather tag is exactly the same as someone's post on this thread in 2013. Thank you very much!!


----------



## lookingforsas

more detailed photos for the black 2jours large. Thank you!!!


----------



## baglady.1

lookingforsas said:


> please help me to authenticate this black fendi 2jours large, I got it from beyondtherack. The biggest concern is that the number on the back of the leather tag is exactly the same as someone's post on this thread in 2013. Thank you very much!!


 This is authentic FENDI (congrats!!) - the serial code under the patch is the same for many bags from the same season. This bag has a 2013 season indicator.


----------



## isabellam

hello,
could you please look at this for me?  the auction ends in 21 hours. 
thanks a ton!
IsabellaM





Item Name:   NEW AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS COLORBLOCK MEDIUM TOTE

Item Number:  121352715133

Seller ID:  chistmas07

Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121352715133&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## isabellam

isabellam said:


> hello,
> could you please look at this for me?  the auction ends in 21 hours.
> thanks a ton!
> IsabellaM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:   NEW AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS COLORBLOCK MEDIUM TOTE
> 
> Item Number:  121352715133
> 
> Seller ID:  chistmas07
> 
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121352715133&fromMakeTrack=true



I know no one has replied yet, but I wanted to inform that I asked the seller for more detailed hardware photos.  I will update this request once the seller provides the pics, meanwhile, please do give me your initial impression of the bag.

thanks!!


----------



## accio sacculus

isabellam said:


> hello,
> could you please look at this for me?  the auction ends in 21 hours.
> thanks a ton!
> IsabellaM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:   NEW AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS COLORBLOCK MEDIUM TOTE
> 
> Item Number:  121352715133
> 
> Seller ID:  chistmas07
> 
> Link:   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121352715133&fromMakeTrack=true




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## sps21

Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Item Number: Not in an auction
Seller ID: Private Seller
Comment: Hi I looked everywhere and didn't find a hologram anywhere. Don't know if it's supposed to have one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sassyshoes

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum, my name is Nicole.  I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate a few Fendi 2jours bags on ebay.  I want to buy one for myself and my sister but can't afford to pay full retail.  The bags are all from the same seller as these listings seem to be the most professional.  Thank you for your help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce24f49db

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2500400

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce24f3181


----------



## lookingforsas

Thank you so much baglady!!


----------



## baglady.1

sps21 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Item Number: Not in an auction
> Seller ID: Private Seller
> Comment: Hi I looked everywhere and didn't find a hologram anywhere. Don't know if it's supposed to have one. Thank you in advance.


 The hologram tag should be sewn into the seam of the pocket, opposite the serial # you show. What are the colors of the fabric and hardware?


----------



## baglady.1

sassyshoes said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum, my name is Nicole.  I was wondering if you would be able to help me authenticate a few Fendi 2jours bags on ebay.  I want to buy one for myself and my sister but can't afford to pay full retail.  The bags are all from the same seller as these listings seem to be the most professional.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...827?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce24f49db
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...480?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce2500400
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mediu...593?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce24f3181


 They look pretty good so far, but I need clear crisp close up of the holograms.


----------



## sassyshoes

baglady.1 said:


> They look pretty good so far, but I need clear crisp close up of the holograms.


 Thank you bag lady, I will try to get them, but he stated that they were difficult to take a photo of.


----------



## sps21

baglady.1 said:


> The hologram tag should be sewn into the seam of the pocket, opposite the serial # you show. What are the colors of the fabric and hardware?


No hologram. I looked everywhere and no signs of it being ripped off. The hardwares are dark silver tone or iron tone. The fabric is black. Hope this helps.


----------



## authenticplease

Hi there....could you please authenticate this poppy/barley combo petite 2jours?  

Auction link is attached with photos and additional photos of serial number and hologram are provided.  

Many thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111362845373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## authenticplease

^^^^Photos didn't attach....here they are again


----------



## janlyquach

authenticplease said:


> ^^^^Photos didn't attach....here they are again
> 
> View attachment 2644022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644023




You can wait for baglady.1's reply but as far as I know, the bag is fake


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> ^^^^Photos didn't attach....here they are again
> 
> View attachment 2644022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644023


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

sps21 said:


> No hologram. I looked everywhere and no signs of it being ripped off. The hardwares are dark silver tone or iron tone. The fabric is black. Hope this helps.


 I can't say 100% if it is fake or authentic...it came from a transitional year when holograms started...other features look good.


----------



## kathleenmgs

I got these shoes from a consignment store, but when I got home and compared the sole to a pair that I already have, they look really different.   I know those things can change over time though so I was wondering if you could take a look for me?   TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> I got these shoes from a consignment store, but when I got home and compared the sole to a pair that I already have, they look really different.   I know those things can change over time though so I was wondering if you could take a look for me?   TIA!


 We don't have much expertise on shoes, but these have all the ear marks of authentic FENDI. They are vintage...that may be why they are a little different....


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> We don't have much expertise on shoes, but these have all the ear marks of authentic FENDI. They are vintage...that may be why they are a little different....



That is good news.   Thank you so much!


----------



## authenticplease

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Many thanks, Baglady.1


----------



## lnw85

Hi authenticators 

I received this bag today.  It seems to be authentic to me but I would love to have the reassurance that you agree.  I have included a link to the listing but as there were not sufficient pictures to authenticate, I have taken some additional pictures as I now have the bag in my possession.  
If there is anything else you need to authenticate, please let me know.

Item Name: Fendi Mia Forever Shoulder Bag - Tan - Beige - Leather - Gold Hardware - Authentic
Item Number: 321422152333 
Seller ID: exchangedeluxellc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mia-F...umkYLuwhIEyxa1bbrFgjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks in advance for your time and help!


----------



## baglady.1

lnw85 said:


> Hi authenticators
> 
> I received this bag today.  It seems to be authentic to me but I would love to have the reassurance that you agree.  I have included a link to the listing but as there were not sufficient pictures to authenticate, I have taken some additional pictures as I now have the bag in my possession.
> If there is anything else you need to authenticate, please let me know.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mia Forever Shoulder Bag - Tan - Beige - Leather - Gold Hardware - Authentic
> Item Number: 321422152333
> Seller ID: exchangedeluxellc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mia-F...umkYLuwhIEyxa1bbrFgjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time and help!


 Authentic! Great bag too


----------



## lnw85

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic! Great bag too


Thank you so much baglady!  I really appreciate you checking into this for me.

I'm all the more excited now - time for a


----------



## sps21

baglady.1 said:


> I can't say 100% if it is fake or authentic...it came from a transitional year when holograms started...other features look good.


Thank you.


----------



## IrisCole

Item Name: Fendi Large Baguette
Item Number: 281358056135
Seller ID: crazyshoewoman
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41823f3ac7

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

IrisCole said:


> Item Name: Fendi Large Baguette
> Item Number: 281358056135
> Seller ID: crazyshoewoman
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41823f3ac7
> 
> Thank you!


 Need pic of serial # strip & hologram tag.


----------



## kaj174

Item Name: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG 2JOURS FENDI,HANDBAG,SHOPPER MEDIUM,TAGS,CERTIFIC,BLUE  PALE
 Item Number: 151316689496
 Seller ID: albetta08
 Link:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151316689496

can someone possibly authenticate this bag
thanks


----------



## bagz123

some one please help me authenticate this bag. Purchased from c21 department stores but I came across a few forums saying people buy brand name bags and return fakes.. therefore, I am worry. PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## IrisCole

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # strip & hologram tag.



The seller has added the photo to the listing.  Thank you again!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281358056135&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## baglady.1

IrisCole said:


> The seller has added the photo to the listing.  Thank you again!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281358056135&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 It is authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

bagz123 said:


> some one please help me authenticate this bag. Purchased from c21 department stores but I came across a few forums saying people buy brand name bags and return fakes.. therefore, I am worry. PLEASE HELP!!


 It never hurts to check...but this is authentic FENDI


----------



## kris_with_a_k

Hi everyone, I need help authenticating this bag. It's my first time purchasing a designer bag from eBay and I'm a bit apprehensive about it. Please and thank you!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151322266542&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## baglady.1

kaj174 said:


> Item Name: AUTHENTIC BORSA BAG 2JOURS FENDI,HANDBAG,SHOPPER MEDIUM,TAGS,CERTIFIC,BLUE  PALE
> Item Number: 151316689496
> Seller ID: albetta08
> Link:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151316689496
> 
> can someone possibly authenticate this bag
> thanks


 It looks authentic, but would like to see close pic of FENDI patch, both front & underside which has serial #, just to make sure.


----------



## baglady.1

kris_with_a_k said:


> Hi everyone, I need help authenticating this bag. It's my first time purchasing a designer bag from eBay and I'm a bit apprehensive about it. Please and thank you!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151322266542&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 See post #1 on this thread for what we need to see to give an opinion, on this bag it would include the hologram tag, rfid tag if available, fendi patch inside & underside of it with serial #.


----------



## kris_with_a_k

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 on this thread for what we need to see to give an opinion, on this bag it would include the hologram tag, rfid tag if available, fendi patch inside & underside of it with serial #.


Here are the photos the seller sent me 
s23.postimg.org/dt07aptvv/20140610_223744.jpg
s23.postimg.org/6xfyrlzez/20140610_223828.jpg
s23.postimg.org/m61arn3pn/20140610_223936.jpg
s16.postimg.org/go0m15an9/20140610_224039.jpg


----------



## kris_with_a_k

Sorry, I was having problems uploading the photos. Hope this time it shows up!


----------



## bagz123

baglady.1 said:


> It never hurts to check...but this is authentic FENDI



REALLY!! how can you tell if i may ask?? because I was really worriedd there..
BTW THANK YOU!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

kris_with_a_k said:


> Sorry, I was having problems uploading the photos. Hope this time it shows up!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## kaj174

baglady.1 said:


> It looks authentic, but would like to see close pic of FENDI patch, both front & underside which has serial #, just to make sure.


 
Hi baglady.1
thanks for your reply the seller has added one photo of the underside of the serial no.
have asked for pic of the front but may not get it for you to see before auction ends


----------



## kaj174

kaj174 said:


> Hi baglady.1
> thanks for your reply the seller has added one photo of the underside of the serial no.
> have asked for pic of the front but may not get it for you to see before auction ends


 
just an update seller has added the photo I asked for

hope this helps you


----------



## baglady.1

kaj174 said:


> just an update seller has added the photo I asked for
> 
> hope this helps you


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## kris_with_a_k

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you! Quick question - are the serial numbers and bar codes on authenticity cards the same of bags of the same style and color? The seller sent me a photo of the authenticity card two separate times and since she's selling 2 of the same style (grey petit 2jours), I was thinking maybe she grabbed the card for the other bag since all the information written on it is the same, but the positioning of the text is slightly different from each other. Should I be worried that they have the same serial number?


----------



## kaj174

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


 Hi baglady.1

can I ask you another question regarding the bag 
on the photos the number on the card is 8BH250-D7E but on the leather tag it is BH250-D7E no number 8 at the beginning
I looked at other photos posted here and the numbers on the card and tag seem to match exactly that is with a number at the beginning on the leather tag
this would be a first Fendi purchase and I want to make sure everything is authentic with it being an ebay auction and it being a costly bag 

hope you can help


----------



## crisbac

Dear Authenticators, I need your help authenticating this bag, please. Thank you so much! 

Item Name: Not provided by the seller
Item Number: #511047669 
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-511047669-fendi-100-original-_JM?attribute=83000-92000

I Attach photos...


----------



## baglady.1

kris_with_a_k said:


> Thank you! Quick question - are the serial numbers and bar codes on authenticity cards the same of bags of the same style and color? The seller sent me a photo of the authenticity card two separate times and since she's selling 2 of the same style (grey petit 2jours), I was thinking maybe she grabbed the card for the other bag since all the information written on it is the same, but the positioning of the text is slightly different from each other. Should I be worried that they have the same serial number?


There are a multitude of variances among Fendi Auth Cards. The one shown in yr photos is for gray (grigio). The one in the listing is for pale blue (cielo = sky) I think.


----------



## baglady.1

crisbac said:


> Dear Authenticators, I need your help authenticating this bag, please. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Not provided by the seller
> Item Number: #511047669
> Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-511047669-fendi-100-original-_JM?attribute=83000-92000
> 
> I Attach photos...


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

kaj174 said:


> Hi baglady.1
> 
> can I ask you another question regarding the bag
> on the photos the number on the card is 8BH250-D7E but on the leather tag it is BH250-D7E no number 8 at the beginning
> I looked at other photos posted here and the numbers on the card and tag seem to match exactly that is with a number at the beginning on the leather tag
> this would be a first Fendi purchase and I want to make sure everything is authentic with it being an ebay auction and it being a costly bag
> 
> hope you can help


 Good catch on the missing "8" on the leather tag. It is an anomally in my opinion. The serial # is hand stamped onto the leather & it looks like they left it off (maybe the stamper took a lunch break, LOL). But it does not detract from the authenticity of the bag. Again, in my opinion, it is authentic FENDI. HTH


----------



## crisbac

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi


Thank you Baglady.1! Thank you so much!


----------



## the_wendy_house

Evening ladies,

Just wondering whether anyone can help me with the authenticity of this bag please:

Name: fendi spy bag 100% Genuine Beautiful Bag
Item #: 191207489277
Seller: caseyandshaun2011
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fendi-spy...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c84dabefd 

Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be able to offer!

-Wendy


----------



## accio sacculus

the_wendy_house said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Just wondering whether anyone can help me with the authenticity of this bag please:
> 
> Name: fendi spy bag 100% Genuine Beautiful Bag
> Item #: 191207489277
> Seller: caseyandshaun2011
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fendi-spy...77?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2c84dabefd
> 
> Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be able to offer!
> 
> -Wendy




It's a fugly fake!


----------



## the_wendy_house

accio sacculus said:


> It's a fugly fake!



Yikes! Thank you!


----------



## kipje90

Dear authenticators,

Could you authenticate this bag for me or let me know if I need to ask for additional photos? I just came across this listing. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: GORGEOUS PEEKABOO HANDBAG IN BLACK LEATHER
Item Number: 271514670630
Seller ID: kinga_zeta
Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/271514670630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

kipje90 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag for me or let me know if I need to ask for additional photos? I just came across this listing. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: GORGEOUS PEEKABOO HANDBAG IN BLACK LEATHER
> Item Number: 271514670630
> Seller ID: kinga_zeta
> Link: http://www.ebay.nl/itm/271514670630?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




It's fake...the seller states this herself in the listing...


----------



## kipje90

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake...the seller states this herself in the listing...



That's not how I read it :shame:, but thank you for your super fast reply! Checked it again, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## kimtywong

Item name: Vintage 90s Fendi mini backpack
Item number: 183284792
Seller ID: blackfeetbabes 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/183284792/rare-vintage-90s-fendi-mini-backpack-90s

Thank you so much authenticators, for taking your time to have a look through. =)  Xo


----------



## mym

Hi all Fendi experts! I am interested in the bag below and it's ending soon as the seller only listed it for 3 days. Can I please have your generous help with authenticating the bag? 

Item name:
*AUTHENTIC FENDI SELLERIA OFF WHITE LEATHER HANDBAG WITH BUCKLE FLAT CLOSURE*​Item no.: 251560642059
Seller ID:  gaydennis8822
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251560642059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you soooooooooooooo much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

kimtywong said:


> Item name: Vintage 90s Fendi mini backpack
> Item number: 183284792
> Seller ID: blackfeetbabes
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/183284792/rare-vintage-90s-fendi-mini-backpack-90s
> 
> Thank you so much authenticators, for taking your time to have a look through. =)  Xo


 It looks authentic to me, not sure if it has a serial # inside due to age, but if it did, a picture of it would be helpful.


----------



## baglady.1

mym said:


> Hi all Fendi experts! I am interested in the bag below and it's ending soon as the seller only listed it for 3 days. Can I please have your generous help with authenticating the bag?
> 
> Item name:
> *AUTHENTIC FENDI SELLERIA OFF WHITE LEATHER HANDBAG WITH BUCKLE FLAT CLOSURE*​Item no.: 251560642059
> Seller ID:  gaydennis8822
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251560642059?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you soooooooooooooo much in advance!


 Authentic Vintage selleria


----------



## mym

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage selleria



Thanks a million baglady!


----------



## msjoe

i won this.. now on the fence.. i cant find it anywhere or the name. 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301213759264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

msjoe said:


> i won this.. now on the fence.. i cant find it anywhere or the name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301213759264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Fendi would not have made the handles and strap of this bag out of PVC....JMHO!


----------



## kimtywong

msjoe said:


> i won this.. now on the fence.. i cant find it anywhere or the name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301213759264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



Just a general rule, look at the first post on how to post for authentication. 

Also, as a general rule, if the fabric isn't straight then it's a fake. I highly doubt a premium brand like fendi wouldnt bother to straighten their zukka fabric before stitching it up. 

I hope you can file smth against the seller and have your money back. 

But please wait for a Fendi guru before you do this. I am not a fendi expert.


----------



## accio sacculus

msjoe said:


> i won this.. now on the fence.. i cant find it anywhere or the name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301213759264?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649



It's fake...    And Fendi never made Zukka....their jacquard fabric is Zucca


----------



## msjoe

well it came today.. it stinks inside. stitching is horrible.. i filed a claim..


----------



## sanghu

I should have done this before, but anyways, can I get some authentication help please?  Thanks a million


*Item Name: *FENDI Brown Nappa Leather SPY BAG
*Item Number:*221459716089
*Seller ID:*wendyswonderfulhandbags
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...eyoT%2BFJobpzCnfcGYho%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

sanghu said:


> I should have done this before, but anyways, can I get some authentication help please?  Thanks a million
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *FENDI Brown Nappa Leather SPY BAG
> *Item Number:*221459716089
> *Seller ID:*wendyswonderfulhandbags
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...eyoT%2BFJobpzCnfcGYho%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Need pic of serial # strip sewn into lining of bag opposite the hologram tag. Also....this is a cognac spy bag & they don't look like this if they have never been used as seller states. For reference, this is what a new one looks like:  http://fendi-spy-list.livejournal.com/pics/catalog/2019/29884


----------



## authenticplease

Hi Baglady.1.......can you authenticate this bag, please?  TIA!

Item name:  PeekaBoo
Item number:  191221944339
Seller: bmoretransport09
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c85b75013

Also, can you authenticate the furry Bag Bugs here too?!


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Hi Baglady.1.......can you authenticate this bag, please?  TIA!
> 
> Item name:  PeekaBoo
> Item number:  191221944339
> Seller: bmoretransport09
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...339?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c85b75013
> 
> Also, can you authenticate the furry Bag Bugs here too?!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> Also, can you authenticate the furry Bag Bugs here too?!


BAG BUGS: I don't know that we can do that other than to say it looks consistent....I have not seen a hologram tag or a serial # in the ones I've seen at auction...if they don't have them, then we can't say for sure if it is real at this point. (I haven't collected the bugs or seen them IRL)
Perhaps one of the bug collectors might be interested in giving opinion here?


----------



## defelio

Hi, could anyone of the experts here help to verify this bag? Thanks alot =)

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Nude Beige
Item Number: 171359673452
Seller ID: lulu05281314 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5d51c6c


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Nude Beige
Item Number:171359673452
Seller ID: lulu05281314 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5d51c6c


----------



## kimtywong

Item name: Peekaboo with zucca lining
Item number: 181439544837
Seller ID: solo.prodotti.italiani.1
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181439544837&alt=web

Hello all! I'm not familiar with fendi at all so thank you for taking the time to authenticate this peekaboo! =)  note: Seller doesn't have great ratings.


----------



## baglady.1

defelio said:


> Hi, could anyone of the experts here help to verify this bag? Thanks alot =)
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Nude Beige
> Item Number: 171359673452
> Seller ID: lulu05281314
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5d51c6c





Maedy said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Nude Beige
> Item Number:171359673452
> Seller ID: lulu05281314
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...452?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e5d51c6c




 Need pics of hologram tag, rfid tag & leather serial # strip sewn into pocket lining.


----------



## baglady.1

kimtywong said:


> Item name: Peekaboo with zucca lining
> Item number: 181439544837
> Seller ID: solo.prodotti.italiani.1
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181439544837&alt=web
> 
> Hello all! I'm not familiar with fendi at all so thank you for taking the time to authenticate this peekaboo! =)  note: Seller doesn't have great ratings.


We need a close & clear pic of the hologram tag and leather serial # strip sewn into lining of bag....for further reference, Post #1 has what we need to give an opinion as follows:
Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread. 


*Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:*
*Item Number:*
*Seller ID:*
*Link:*

*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know   it):*
*Link (if available):*
*Attach photos* 
*

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:* 

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be   set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a  very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and  take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at  different angles to get  the perfect  pic**

*Additional notes:
If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the   proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the   listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in   getting an answer.*

*

PLEASE NOTE:*


Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this  thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has    been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.


Should one of your items be questioned  in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or  materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's  fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.


Do not handle your disputes with other members in this  thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so  can result in   banning.
Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.


----------



## hikarupanda

Ok, I know I'm paranoid since I got this from Bloomingdales yesterday. But since this is a return item (as I see the previous Bloomies return label underneath mine), just wanna make sure it is authentic and the previous buyer didn't swap with a fake bag!


----------



## hikarupanda

One more pic


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

Hi and thank you in advance if I can get this bag authenticated please thank u for you time


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

nancyluvsyou28 said:


> Hi and thank you in advance if I can get this bag authenticated please thank u for you time


 I can't upload all the images at once ugg sorry


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

nancyluvsyou28 said:


> I can't upload all the images at once ugg sorry


 another one


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

nancyluvsyou28 said:


> another one


sorry again for all the post I can't manage to up load all pics on my iphone


----------



## kimtywong

Okay let's try this again, but with a different bag. 

Item Name: Vintage Fendi zucca crossbody
Item Number: 261512140401
Seller ID: leo19910816
Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261512140401&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123

Seller has uploaded serial number onto site after I've asked for it, and it appears that there is no hologram/seller didn't send the hologram. I assume this is a vintage and thus doesn't have one?


----------



## kathleenmgs

.


----------



## baglady.1

kimtywong said:


> Okay let's try this again, but with a different bag.
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi zucca crossbody
> Item Number: 261512140401
> Seller ID: leo19910816
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261512140401&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:CA:1123
> 
> Seller has uploaded serial number onto site after I've asked for it, and it appears that there is no hologram/seller didn't send the hologram. I assume this is a vintage and thus doesn't have one?


 Correct - it is authentic vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

hikarupanda said:


> Ok, I know I'm paranoid since I got this from Bloomingdales yesterday. But since this is a return item (as I see the previous Bloomies return label underneath mine), just wanna make sure it is authentic and the previous buyer didn't swap with a fake bag!
> 
> View attachment 2661837
> View attachment 2661838
> View attachment 2661839
> View attachment 2661840
> View attachment 2661841
> View attachment 2661842
> View attachment 2661843
> View attachment 2661844
> View attachment 2661845
> View attachment 2661846


 Authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

nancyluvsyou28 said:


> Hi and thank you in advance if I can get this bag authenticated please thank u for you time


 Authentic 

Try using the paperclip icon on your response box for loading multiple pics


----------



## kimtywong

baglady.1 said:


> Correct - it is authentic vintage Fendi



Thank you so much *baglady.1*!


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic
> 
> Try using the paperclip icon on your response box for loading multiple pics


Thanks your awesome


----------



## nancyluvsyou28

hi ladys you guys are awesome, if you can authenticate this one Thanks in advance and thank you for your time!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic FENDI




Thx so much!!


----------



## vermilion99

Please authenticate for me:

Item Name: Fendi patchwork bag
Item Number: 231247732265
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231247732265&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Thanks


----------



## pink_ally

Dear friends,

Pls help me authenticated this fendi :

http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm

http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm

http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm

http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

nancyluvsyou28 said:


> hi ladys you guys are awesome, if you can authenticate this one Thanks in advance and thank you for your time!!!




It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

vermilion99 said:


> Please authenticate for me:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi patchwork bag
> Item Number: 231247732265
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231247732265&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> Thanks




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

pink_ally said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help me authenticated this fendi :
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Fendi+Brown+Zucca+Forever+Yellow+Lining-27010372.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## damselinchanel

Hi, new here. Would you mind taking a look at this zucca roll tote.. Thanks in advance

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater


----------



## baglady.1

damselinchanel said:


> Hi, new here. Would you mind taking a look at this zucca roll tote.. Thanks in advance
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073743683.100007710698110&type=3&theater


I can't read the serial code on the patch inside the bag...what is it?


----------



## capbaggirl

Hi guys, could someone please authenticate this bag for me, TIA


----------



## damselinchanel

baglady.1 said:


> I can't read the serial code on the patch inside the bag...what is it?


Hi, I'll try to request for a clearer if not better pic of the serials


----------



## baglady.1

capbaggirl said:


> Hi guys, could someone please authenticate this bag for me, TIA


 Fake!


----------



## capbaggirl

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


I thought so, Thanks for the confirmation


----------



## authenticplease

Item: silvana
Seller: golfgal1031
Item number:  261500716206
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261500716206
Comments:  authentic?  TIA!


----------



## eanest

I bought this vintage bag for a steal so I wont be crushed if it isnt real, but figured i would ask! Thanks for any help!

Item name : unknown (would love this info)
Photos attached


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> Item: silvana
> Seller: golfgal1031
> Item number:  261500716206
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261500716206
> Comments:  authentic?  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2668893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668898


Yes, it is authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

eanest said:


> I bought this vintage bag for a steal so I wont be crushed if it isnt real, but figured i would ask! Thanks for any help!
> 
> Item name : unknown (would love this info)
> Photos attached


 Authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## authenticplease

baglady.1 said:


> Yes, it is authentic!




Woohoo!  Many thanks for taking a look


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one for me?  Seller said the serial number is 09163211001.

Authentic FENDI Colorful Nylon Buckle Details Hobo Baguette Handbag Turqouise &
121373611155
bluedog28896
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...p-/121373611155?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Item: silvana
> Seller: golfgal1031
> Item number:  261500716206
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=261500716206
> Comments:  authentic?  TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2668893
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668894
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668895
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668896
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668897
> 
> 
> View attachment 2668898




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Much appreciated, accio


----------



## chrstyle

Item name: Fendi Baguette
Got this from my aunt. It's pretty old and doesn't have a serial number. Help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dreamoflv

Hi ladies! I'm fairly new to Fendi. A friend sold me a vintage wallet from Japan. I'd love to know if I got a steal!  TIA! 

Item Name: I'm so sorry, I really do not know this beauty's name (but would really appreciate it if someone can ID it for me). This looks like a small zippy compact wallet to me.

Pictures as follows:


----------



## accio sacculus

chrstyle said:


> Item name: Fendi Baguette
> Got this from my aunt. It's pretty old and doesn't have a serial number. Help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 2669518
> 
> View attachment 2669525
> View attachment 2669526
> View attachment 2669528
> View attachment 2669529
> View attachment 2669530
> View attachment 2669531



The serial number should be embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket.  Would need to see a clear close up pic of that to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

dreamoflv said:


> Hi ladies! I'm fairly new to Fendi. A friend sold me a vintage wallet from Japan. I'd love to know if I got a steal!  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: I'm so sorry, I really do not know this beauty's name (but would really appreciate it if someone can ID it for me). This looks like a small zippy compact wallet to me.
> 
> Pictures as follows:


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## dreamoflv

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Wow, that's great to know! It truly was a steal!  
I bought it for about USD10 only. It won't hurt my pocket if it's not authentic but I won't be using it if it's a fake. Thanks *accio sacculus*!


----------



## chrstyle

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number should be embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket.  Would need to see a clear close up pic of that to confirm...








There really is no serial number. So does this mean it's fake? Wow, i can't believe my aunt unknowingly bought a fake. She doesn't wear anything counterfeit.


----------



## jlebeann

Hello, I'm about to make my first Fendi purchase and I have no idea how to tell if it is authentic. It is from an online store based in Dubai. Some of you shoppers might know it but I really don't want to openly say which it is because I don't want someone else purchasing it  I've finally made the decision to buy it if all is well and I'd be heartbroken if someone swooped in and stole it out of my grasp! lol

Anyway, I'm looking at this pre-owned Peekaboo in watersnake... Photos attached. They didn't have any of the hologram (do all bags have this?) and the interior isn't the cleanest... but here they are:


----------



## mym

Hi all geniuses! 

Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance!

Item name: Fendi Spy Bag
Item no: 26151982611
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/kretau2014?_trksid=p2047675.l2559peach80alisha
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261519826114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this one for me? Seller said the serial number is 09163211001.

Authentic FENDI Colorful Nylon Buckle Details Hobo Baguette Handbag Turqouise &
121373611155
bluedog28896
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...p-/121373611155?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

jlebeann said:


> Hello, I'm about to make my first Fendi purchase and I have no idea how to tell if it is authentic. It is from an online store based in Dubai. Some of you shoppers might know it but I really don't want to openly say which it is because I don't want someone else purchasing it  I've finally made the decision to buy it if all is well and I'd be heartbroken if someone swooped in and stole it out of my grasp! lol
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking at this pre-owned Peekaboo in watersnake... Photos attached. They didn't have any of the hologram (do all bags have this?) and the interior isn't the cleanest... but here they are:


 There should be a hologram tag, it might be on the side of the pocket lining opposite from the serial # strip.


----------



## baglady.1

mym said:


> Hi all geniuses!
> 
> Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Spy Bag
> Item no: 26151982611
> Seller ID: peach80alisha
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261519826114?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 One really bad Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this one for me? Seller said the serial number is 09163211001.
> 
> Authentic FENDI Colorful Nylon Buckle Details Hobo Baguette Handbag Turqouise &
> 121373611155
> bluedog28896
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...p-/121373611155?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276
> 
> Thank you!


Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## jlebeann

baglady.1 said:


> There should be a hologram tag, it might be on the side of the pocket lining opposite from the serial # strip.



Hi! Thanks but these are actually photos I took from their website. I think they are a consignment store (or something of the sort) and they didn't have a hologram photo available.
I can maybe ask them for it but they have hundreds of other items on their website... Not too sure if they would accommodate me :S

Do you think it looks ok so far...? Should I just buy it and return if anything? They guarantee authenticity and if it isn't authentic, they say they pay for return shipping as well.


----------



## mym

baglady.1 said:


> One really bad Fake!



Thank you baglady! You helped me save $$$!


----------



## christianb

Hi there all,

I'd like to have this Fendi Spy authenticated before purchase. A spy has been on my bucket list for quite some years now and I am looking to buy.

Item: NEW! FENDI SPY BAG in BROWN NAPPA LEATHER w/ Tags & Dust Bag 100% AUTHENTIC NWT!

Item#  131229064575

Seller:  tks_treasures

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-S...575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8ddc9d7f


Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

christianb said:


> Hi there all,
> 
> I'd like to have this Fendi Spy authenticated before purchase. A spy has been on my bucket list for quite some years now and I am looking to buy.
> 
> Item: NEW! FENDI SPY BAG in BROWN NAPPA LEATHER w/ Tags & Dust Bag 100% AUTHENTIC NWT!
> 
> Item#  131229064575
> 
> Seller:  tks_treasures
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-S...575?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e8ddc9d7f
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

jlebeann said:


> Hi! Thanks but these are actually photos I took from their website. I think they are a consignment store (or something of the sort) and they didn't have a hologram photo available.
> I can maybe ask them for it but they have hundreds of other items on their website... Not too sure if they would accommodate me :S
> 
> Do you think it looks ok so far...? Should I just buy it and return if anything? They guarantee authenticity and if it isn't authentic, they say they pay for return shipping as well.


 It looked Ok except I need the hologram, which will make or break it unfortunately. It is your call.


----------



## kathleenmgs

How does this one look?

Authentic FENDI Zucca Mama Baguette Tabacco Brown Signature Handbag Nice Purse
121375598553
bluedog28896
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121375598553?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

TIA!


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi



  Thank you!


----------



## dmia1008

Hello dears.
Would you please help authenticate my newly purchased Fendi baguette?
Just received the parcel yesterday
and since it is my first Fendi, I have no idea how to check authenticity.
Thanks so so so much in advance for your help.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=742717420


----------



## chrstyle

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number should be embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket.  Would need to see a clear close up pic of that to confirm...




Hi again, so it means it's fake when it doesn't have a serial number?


----------



## accio sacculus

dmia1008 said:


> Hello dears.
> Would you please help authenticate my newly purchased Fendi baguette?
> Just received the parcel yesterday
> and since it is my first Fendi, I have no idea how to check authenticity.
> Thanks so so so much in advance for your help.
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=742717420




It's fake!


----------



## dmia1008

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



now I really feel like crying.. thanks anyway for your reply.. :'(


----------



## christianb

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


Awesome! Much appreciated!


----------



## ediemarie

Authentication question&#8230;. 

I am thinking about getting this peekaboo  - the seller says that it's a grey good/straight from the factory, so fendi hasn't put the serial number below the hologram yet. 

Does that make ANY sense?! 

it has a serial number on the leather strip just not below the hologram

D:


----------



## soft_butterfly

Hello experts.
Need your help to authenticate these 2 bags, both purchased from c21. here i post the first one.
Item Name :MEDIUM 2JOURS IN CHERRY(SUEDE)
Lemme know if u need more photos.

Appreciate ur help.. 

http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/addictedtobags1/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## jlebeann

Hello experts, could you authenticate this item?
I impulsively purchased it and the seller agreed to take it back if it is unauthentic which she says it is not:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151325692023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
If that link doesn't work, eBay item #151325692023

The ad says to ask for more photos that wouldn't fit into the listing. I bought it first because dumb me freaked out that someone else might buy it because the # of watchers kept going up... then when it was purchased, I asked her for more photos and she said that she packed it up already and forgot to take more photos.
So no serial number pic...

Thank you!!!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

Ladies: when you have a spare moment, could you kindly authenticate this mini/petite Fendi?












If it is, indeed, authentic, would you happen to know the name or style of this bag? Thanks in advance for all your help and knowledge. Have a great evening!


----------



## baglady.1

soft_butterfly said:


> Hello experts.
> Need your help to authenticate these 2 bags, both purchased from c21. here i post the first one.
> Item Name :MEDIUM 2JOURS IN CHERRY(SUEDE)
> Lemme know if u need more photos.
> 
> Appreciate ur help..
> 
> http://s1381.photobucket.com/user/addictedtobags1/library/?view=recent&page=1


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

312mrileysofia said:


> Ladies: when you have a spare moment, could you kindly authenticate this mini/petite Fendi?
> 
> View attachment 2675070
> 
> View attachment 2675071
> 
> View attachment 2675074
> 
> View attachment 2675075
> 
> View attachment 2675079
> 
> 
> If it is, indeed, authentic, would you happen to know the name or style of this bag? Thanks in advance for all your help and knowledge. Have a great evening!


 Authentic 2004 season FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

jlebeann said:


> Hello experts, could you authenticate this item?
> I impulsively purchased it and the seller agreed to take it back if it is unauthentic which she says it is not:
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/151325692023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> If that link doesn't work, eBay item #151325692023
> 
> The ad says to ask for more photos that wouldn't fit into the listing. I bought it first because dumb me freaked out that someone else might buy it because the # of watchers kept going up... then when it was purchased, I asked her for more photos and she said that she packed it up already and forgot to take more photos.
> So no serial number pic...
> 
> Thank you!!!


 I don't see any red flags yet, but resubmit with all the pics when you receive it....


----------



## soft_butterfly

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic [/QUOTE
> 
> auuuww tq !!
> i was so worried coz i got both cherry and grey, couldn't decide which suits me better. will take pics of the grey soon and sure need ur help once more,=.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! Could I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag?

Item Name (if you know it): Peekaboo
Link (if available): http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Leather-Small-Peekaboo-Satchel-Black-58515#

I called Fashionphoile and asked if there are additional photos and they said no. I hope you can help. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## 312mrileysofia

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic 2004 season FENDI


Thank you so much for your prompt reply! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Hello ! I'm happy I found this blog ! I purchased this beautiful fendi baguette yesterday and I have not receive it yet, I will be receiving it next week but I need an experts opinion to tell me if I purchased a fake or authentic ! Please I'm very new to fendi . I do not know the name of the bag but I will post the ebay link 

Item Name:*Auth Fendi Baguette Bag Silver Luminous W Crystal Tags, Cards, Dust Bag Exc Cond                        *

Item Number: *291183301176*

Seller ID:*d_nuwayhid*

Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...jnODhXtUpgtDuWNEVPoD4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Moncherie1/embed/slideshow/Fendi%20bag"></iframe>
http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Moncherie1/slideshow/Fendi bag


----------



## baglady.1

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Could I please ask for your assistance in authenticating this bag?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Peekaboo
> Link (if available): http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Leather-Small-Peekaboo-Satchel-Black-58515#
> 
> I called Fashionphoile and asked if there are additional photos and they said no. I hope you can help.
> 
> Thanks so much!


 It looks OK so far, but need pic of hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hello ! I'm happy I found this blog ! I purchased this beautiful fendi baguette yesterday and I have not receive it yet, I will be receiving it next week but I need an experts opinion to tell me if I purchased a fake or authentic ! Please I'm very new to fendi . I do not know the name of the bag but I will post the ebay link
> 
> Item Name:*Auth Fendi Baguette Bag Silver Luminous W Crystal Tags, Cards, Dust Bag Exc Cond                        *
> 
> Item Number: *291183301176*
> 
> Seller ID:*d_nuwayhid*
> 
> Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...jnODhXtUpgtDuWNEVPoD4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Moncherie1/embed/slideshow/Fendi%20bag"></iframe>
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Moncherie1/slideshow/Fendi bag


 It looks good so far, but need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into pocket lining opposite the hologrm tag.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good so far, but need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into pocket lining opposite the hologrm tag.


I highly appreciate your prompt answer ! I'm trying to contact the seller to see if she can send me additional photos of the serial number but no answer yet... Hopefully I can receive it soon then I will post more . But judging from everything else , does it look like it is authentic? And do you happen to know the exact name of this Fendi baguette ?


----------



## Cacciatrice

Can you please help me?

name: FENDI BEUTEL TASCHE BAG braun - mit ANHÄNGER! LOGOPRINT! mit LEDER! LUXUS /TX910
seller: secondherzog (354473)
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/310994193399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2586wt_0


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi Fendi Experts, I managed to find the last monster 2jours from Stanley Korshak in Dallas. While they are authorized dealer, just wanna make sure this isn't one of those swap and return with a fake (I know I am paranoid!)! TIA!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK so far, but need pic of hologram tag.


Thanks! They won't provide any more photos so I'm going to pass on this bag. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Tiggr

Hi


Could someone please authenticate the following wallet purse for me. Much appreciate any help or advice to avoid buying a fake for my wife. Thanks in advance.


Name : Fendi wallet
Listing # : 261521616380
Seller ID : safaa_d
Working Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous...prg=20140410092834&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=251577651555


----------



## simonabby

Hi there, can anyone help me to authenticate this Fendi spy. I'm in love with the black patent leather but have reservations buying through ebay. It seems to be legit, however she says she cannot locate the stamped leather serial number. Please and thanks ladies 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131234290463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

Cacciatrice said:


> Can you please help me?
> 
> name: FENDI BEUTEL TASCHE BAG braun - mit ANHÄNGER! LOGOPRINT! mit LEDER! LUXUS /TX910
> seller: secondherzog (354473)
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/310994193399?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2586wt_0


 See post #1 of this thread, we need more clear close pics: serial # on underside of interior Fendi patch, hologram tag, rfid tag if it has one. Interior photos.


----------



## baglady.1

hikarupanda said:


> Hi Fendi Experts, I managed to find the last monster 2jours from Stanley Korshak in Dallas. While they are authorized dealer, just wanna make sure this isn't one of those swap and return with a fake (I know I am paranoid!)! TIA!!


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Tiggr said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the following wallet purse for me. Much appreciate any help or advice to avoid buying a fake for my wife. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Name : Fendi wallet
> Listing # : 261521616380
> Seller ID : safaa_d
> Working Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Gorgeous...prg=20140410092834&rk=2&rkt=8&sd=251577651555


Someone went to a lot of trouble to make that FAKE wallet! Don't bid


----------



## baglady.1

simonabby said:


> Hi there, can anyone help me to authenticate this Fendi spy. I'm in love with the black patent leather but have reservations buying through ebay. It seems to be legit, however she says she cannot locate the stamped leather serial number. Please and thanks ladies
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131234290463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 It is authentic Fendi Spy Bag 
- I have never owned the patent but I know peeps like them. 
There is a tool called a reverse plier that can be used to open the spy tube itself so that the cap stays tight....just an fyi...


----------



## hikarupanda

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi




Thanks!!


----------



## Tiggr

baglady.1 said:


> Someone went to a lot of trouble to make that FAKE wallet! Don't bid


Thankyou very much, your expertise is priceless, just saved me some $ as I thought it was actually authentic. Once again, thankyou very much, it is much appreciated.


----------



## BagaholiChick

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/m7l1hyq93zq7uq1/AADFjAK7q13U5j5zwzOaVDDea

Hello guys! How are you? Can you please help me authenticate this blue fendi shopping bag . I just want to make sure in getting the right deal before paying. Thank you!


----------



## jlebeann

baglady.1 said:


> I don't see any red flags yet, but resubmit with all the pics when you receive it....



Hello I'm back! I just got the bag today so I've taken some more of my own photos.
I do have a few concerns though:
1. the leather serial number seems to have something written underneath on the fabric? (see pic 1) [I just had a look again; it looks to say FENDI but sideways and only half visible]
2. the Fendi/Made in Italy plate seems to be stitched on crookedly... (see pic 2)
3. the authenticity cards... any idea what 2014/2 is there for? in the ad, she said the bag was purchased several years ago... is this even the correct card for this bag? (pic 3)
4. the top of the clasp- is this normal wear for it to be fading like that? I'm sure it is normal so not a big concern (pic 5)

Lastly... The dustbag that was provided with the bag, I heard a metal clunk in it and saw that this plate was stitched inside for a Selleria... which I don't believe this one is?! (last pic)

I mean, if all looks good to you then I won't bother asking for the correct dustbag... Maybe the authenticity cards though.
She said she would give me double my money back if a boutique said it was not authentic, as she is THAT confident it is since she bought it herself in Italy...

Ahh this is probably why I hate shopping on eBay for designer goods. I get so paranoid 
But thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## baglady.1

jlebeann said:


> Hello I'm back! I just got the bag today so I've taken some more of my own photos.
> I do have a few concerns though:
> 1. the leather serial number seems to have something written underneath on the fabric? (see pic 1) [I just had a look again; it looks to say FENDI but sideways and only half visible]
> 2. the Fendi/Made in Italy plate seems to be stitched on crookedly... (see pic 2)
> 3. the authenticity cards... any idea what 2014/2 is there for? in the ad, she said the bag was purchased several years ago... is this even the correct card for this bag? (pic 3)
> 4. the top of the clasp- is this normal wear for it to be fading like that? I'm sure it is normal so not a big concern (pic 5)
> 
> Lastly... The dustbag that was provided with the bag, I heard a metal clunk in it and saw that this plate was stitched inside for a Selleria... which I don't believe this one is?! (last pic)
> 
> I mean, if all looks good to you then I won't bother asking for the correct dustbag... Maybe the authenticity cards though.
> She said she would give me double my money back if a boutique said it was not authentic, as she is THAT confident it is since she bought it herself in Italy...
> 
> Ahh this is probably why I hate shopping on eBay for designer goods. I get so paranoid
> But thank you so much for your help!!


The good news is that the bag is Authentic FENDI! 
The cards that came with it have nothing to do with this bag, they came from another 
FENDI item. The dustbag is not the one that should go with this particular bag, 
but it is authentic & not unusual on resales or even some bought from outlets - they get mixed up.
The bag is from the 2010/11 season. HTH.


----------



## jlebeann

baglady.1 said:


> The good news is that the bag is Authentic FENDI!
> The cards that came with it have nothing to do with this bag, they came from another
> FENDI item. The dustbag is not the one that should go with this particular bag,
> but it is authentic & not unusual on resales or even some bought from outlets - they get mixed up.
> The bag is from the 2010/11 season. HTH.


Yay! So happy to hear. Thank you for all of your help! You are the absolute best! :urock:


----------



## Leda

jlebeann said:


> Yay! So happy to hear. Thank you for all of your help! You are the absolute best! :urock:


Why dont you all people buy your bags directely from a boutique FENDI.
Its so easy to be sure about the authenticity simply buying one in their store...


----------



## Leda

jlebeann said:


> Yay! So happy to hear. Thank you for all of your help! You are the absolute best! :urock:


Why dont you all people buy your bags directely from a boutique FENDI.
Its so easy to be sure about the authenticity simply buying one in their store...


----------



## kathleenmgs

Leda said:


> Why dont you all people buy your bags directely from a boutique FENDI.
> Its so easy to be sure about the authenticity simply buying one in their store...



Ideally, I would love to be able to do that, but I can't afford to.   Used is the only way I can afford Fendi.


----------



## SummerL

Hello, 

I am desperate for a Fendi Pequin 2Bag. Can you please help me authenticate the following?  Thank you in advance.

Item Name:*Fendi NEW $1.8K FENDI 2BAG JACQUARD CALFSKIN PEQUIN TOP HANDLE BROWN TOBACCO NEW*

Item Number: *111398406406*
Seller ID: *sportybuckers2012*
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-NEW-1-8K-FENDI-2BAG-JACQUARD-CALFSKIN-PEQUIN-TOP-HANDLE-BROWN-TOBACCO-NEW/111398406406?_trksid=p2046732.c100040.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107095009%26meid%3D8197244938539030958%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D20140107095009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D111398406406


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am desperate for a Fendi Pequin 2Bag. Can you please help me authenticate the following?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:*Fendi NEW $1.8K FENDI 2BAG JACQUARD CALFSKIN PEQUIN TOP HANDLE BROWN TOBACCO NEW*
> 
> Item Number: *111398406406*
> Seller ID: *sportybuckers2012*
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-NEW-1...prg=20140107095009&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=111398406406



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag?

Item name: peekaboo
Item number : do not know
Seller: 2hills
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111400941611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: peekaboo
> 
> Item number : do not know
> 
> Seller: 2hills
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111400941611?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




Need to see clear close up pics of the  serial number to confirm...


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Hello experts !!! I am obsessed with Fendi and came across  overstock.com and I didn't know they sold designer bags for a really low price ! Unbelievable ! Too good to be true ... I need to know if any of you has bought or known if the bags are authentic or fakes ! Price is low and overstock.com is a very well known website ! And I've bought plenty of other things from them but I just saw that designer bag. If someone can give me more information about this I would really appreciate it !!! As I am so tempted to buy the bag on the link ! Please look ! Thank you  

http://www.overstock.com/#/9034958/product.html


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!


----------



## SummerL

Hello, 

One more item in my quest to be a Fendi Pequin owner. Will the authentication goddesses (or gods) have a look at this one:

Item Name: Fendi Pequin Hobo
Item Number: 281322861225
Seller ID: missiepissie
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281322861225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Hello,
> 
> One more item in my quest to be a Fendi Pequin owner. Will the authentication goddesses (or gods) have a look at this one:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Pequin Hobo
> Item Number: 281322861225
> Seller ID: missiepissie
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281322861225?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you!




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Hello experts !!! I am obsessed with Fendi and came across  overstock.com and I didn't know they sold designer bags for a really low price ! Unbelievable ! Too good to be true ... I need to know if any of you has bought or known if the bags are authentic or fakes ! Price is low and overstock.com is a very well known website ! And I've bought plenty of other things from them but I just saw that designer bag. If someone can give me more information about this I would really appreciate it !!! As I am so tempted to buy the bag on the link ! Please look ! Thank you
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/#/9034958/product.html




Would need photos of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

accio sacculus said:


> Would need photos of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


Thank you so much accio sacculus


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good so far, but need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into pocket lining opposite the hologrm tag.


Dear Baglady.1 ,

I just received the silver Fendi baguette that I purchased off of ebay and I took new pictures of the bag and the serial number  so you could please help me identify this bag if it's authentic or fake , i really appreciate your help ! You do great things helping people on this forum , thank you ! All the items showing in the pictures came with the bag. Grey dustbag and yellow card ... I notice that fendi dustbag looks a little different from the ones at the store but could be a different one too  , please let me know if is authentic . 

http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t447/Moncherie1/Fendi bag/Silver Fendi Baguette/imagejpg1.jpg


----------



## amozey23

Hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this forum so I'm very excited! Could you please authenticate this bag? I've heard mixed reviews concerning Fashionphile so I figured I'd ask the purseforum community on the authenticity! Thanks

Item Name: Fendi Textured Calfskin Medium 2Jours
Item Number: 59525
Seller: Fashionphile
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Textured-Calfskin-Medium-2Jours-Tote-Black-59525#


----------



## accio sacculus

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear Baglady.1 ,
> 
> I just received the silver Fendi baguette that I purchased off of ebay and I took new pictures of the bag and the serial number  so you could please help me identify this bag if it's authentic or fake , i really appreciate your help ! You do great things helping people on this forum , thank you ! All the items showing in the pictures came with the bag. Grey dustbag and yellow card ... I notice that fendi dustbag looks a little different from the ones at the store but could be a different one too  , please let me know if is authentic .
> 
> http://i1060.photobucket.com/albums/t447/Moncherie1/Fendi bag/Silver Fendi Baguette/imagejpg1.jpg



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

amozey23 said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first time posting on this forum so I'm very excited! Could you please authenticate this bag? I've heard mixed reviews concerning Fashionphile so I figured I'd ask the purseforum community on the authenticity! Thanks
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Textured Calfskin Medium 2Jours
> Item Number: 59525
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/FENDI-Textured-Calfskin-Medium-2Jours-Tote-Black-59525#



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


Thank you for your reply. I requested pics of the hologram sticker and this is what I got: Thanks again


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerL said:


> Thank you for your reply. I requested pics of the hologram sticker and this is what I got: Thanks again




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## dmia1008

hello dear experts..
It would mean a lot if you can help me not make the same mistake twice..
with this, I need your help once again to authenticate this baulotto..


http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=750135189


Thanks and have a lovely day!


----------



## SummerL

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you very kindly.


----------



## accio sacculus

dmia1008 said:


> hello dear experts..
> It would mean a lot if you can help me not make the same mistake twice..
> with this, I need your help once again to authenticate this baulotto..
> 
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=750135189
> 
> 
> Thanks and have a lovely day!



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## histopathology

Hi 


Can any one please authenticate this Fendi B bag?


1- FENDI B BAG: on ebay UK, item no: 41318143035


2-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Fendi-ladies-bag-with-receipt/141318143035?_trksid=p3984.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D8272296468428879805%26pid%3D100022%26prg%3D20140122153843%26rkt%3D4%26


3-SELLER NAME:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/waist-not-dress-agency?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


Thanks a lot


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Hello, I would appreciate help authenticating this bag on eBay.


*Item Name: *100% Authentic FENDI Bag Purse / Slouchy SOFT Black with lock & key 
*Item Number:  *251583189452
*Seller ID:  *minjib0o
*Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251583189452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*
*
Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

histopathology said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Can any one please authenticate this Fendi B bag?
> 
> 
> 1- FENDI B BAG: on ebay UK, item no: 41318143035
> 
> 
> 2-http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Fendi-ladies-bag-with-receipt/141318143035?_trksid=p3984.c100022.m2048&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140122153843%26meid%3D8272296468428879805%26pid%3D100022%26prg%3D20140122153843%26rkt%3D4%26
> 
> 
> 3-SELLER NAME:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/waist-not-dress-agency?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Fend...8879805&pid= 100022&prg=20140122153843&rkt=4&

need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Lifeisgreat said:


> Hello, I would appreciate help authenticating this bag on eBay.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *100% Authentic FENDI Bag Purse / Slouchy SOFT Black with lock & key
> *Item Number:  *251583189452
> *Seller ID:  *minjib0o
> *Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251583189452?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> *
> *
> Thank you!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Nina29

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


*Hello there,*
*Could I please get some help authenticating this bag?*
*Thanks a bunch! *

*Item Name (if you know   it): Chef Bag
**Link (if available):*
*Attach photos*


----------



## accio sacculus

Nina29 said:


> *Hello there,*
> *Could I please get some help authenticating this bag?*
> *Thanks a bunch! *
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Chef Bag
> **Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*



Need to see a straight on pick of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Lifeisgreat

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...





This is what I received. Please let me know if it is sufficient. Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## histopathology

accio sacculus said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWT-Fend...8879805&pid= 100022&prg=20140122153843&rkt=4&
> 
> need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


The seller has added additional pictures of the hologram and serial number. A quick reply will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Lifeisgreat said:


> This is what I received. Please let me know if it is sufficient. Thank you for your assistance!




This is the hologram tag.  The serial number is on the underside of the leather tab with "Fendi Made in Italy" on it


----------



## accio sacculus

histopathology said:


> The seller has added additional pictures of the hologram and serial number. A quick reply will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks




The seller has only attached a pic of the hologram. I would need to see a pic of the leather serial strip as well, which is a strip of leather made of the same leather as the bag with the serial number embossed into it


----------



## Lifeisgreat

accio sacculus said:


> This is the hologram tag.  The serial number is on the underside of the leather tab with "Fendi Made in Italy" on it





I have emailed the seller several times and she/he has not responded. I will pass on this bag. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## amozey23

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!


----------



## paladintw

Hi everyone! 
Could anyone please help me to authenticate this bag? 
I am trying to own my first Fendi bag.

Many Thanks.. 

Item Name: WOW FENDI 2JOURS beige patent leather handbag petite silver hardware 
Item Number: 233d4753a0
Seller: dknycable
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-FENDI-2...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233d4753a0


----------



## Lifeisgreat

accio sacculus said:


> This is the hologram tag.  The serial number is on the underside of the leather tab with "Fendi Made in Italy" on it




Accio Sacculus, the seller responded too late for me to  post this and bid on the bag, but I am curious as to whether the bag is/was authentic.  This is the serial number picture requested.  Can you let me know?


----------



## accio sacculus

paladintw said:


> Hi everyone!
> Could anyone please help me to authenticate this bag?
> I am trying to own my first Fendi bag.
> 
> Many Thanks..
> 
> Item Name: WOW FENDI 2JOURS beige patent leather handbag petite silver hardware
> Item Number: 233d4753a0
> Seller: dknycable
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-FENDI-2...000?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233d4753a0



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Lifeisgreat said:


> Accio Sacculus, the seller responded too late for me to  post this and bid on the bag, but I am curious as to whether the bag is/was authentic.  This is the serial number picture requested.  Can you let me know?



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## chanya.kenny

Can anyone authentic this bag pls 

*Item Name: Authentic FENDI SPY BAG GREENISH BLUE*
*Item Number:*261525969903
*Seller ID:mrslastminute*
*Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-FENDI-SPY-BAG-GREENISH-BLUE/261525969903?_trksid=p2050601.c100103.m2451&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211150826%26meid%3D8332793761992517622%26pid%3D100103%26prg%3D20140211150826%26rkt%3D4%26clkid%3D8332795061825786434&_qi=RTM1714089*

Thankssss


----------



## crisbac

Dear Authenticators,
I need help authenticating this bag, please. 
The Serial Number provided by the seller is: 2241-26566009
Thank you so much in advance! 

Item Name: Not provided
Item Number: Publicación #515049253
Seller ID: FERIA-URBANA
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...sica-microfibra-orginal-c-nserie-leer-bie-_JM
I Attach photos...


----------



## Daniac

I am totally green when it comes to Fendi.   I just came across this bag in value village.   The leather and suede are very nice quality,  the lining had seen better days and i think it's missing a long strap.   Could someone please authenticate it.   Thanks.


----------



## petit_mode

Hi there lovely authenticators!

I would like to see if this bag is authentic please- any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!

Item: Fendi 2Jours Small leather tote
Seller: slonsieke
Item #: 400739058903
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

 THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## accio sacculus

chanya.kenny said:


> Can anyone authentic this bag pls
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic FENDI SPY BAG GREENISH BLUE*
> *Item Number:*261525969903
> *Seller ID:mrslastminute*
> *Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-FENDI-SPY-BAG-GREENISH-BLUE/261525969903?_trksid=p2050601.c100103.m2451&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211150826%26meid%3D8332793761992517622%26pid%3D100103%26prg%3D20140211150826%26rkt%3D4%26clkid%3D8332795061825786434&_qi=RTM1714089*
> 
> Thankssss



Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

crisbac said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> I need help authenticating this bag, please.
> The Serial Number provided by the seller is: 2241-26566009
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Not provided
> Item Number: Publicación #515049253
> Seller ID: FERIA-URBANA
> Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...sica-microfibra-orginal-c-nserie-leer-bie-_JM
> I Attach photos...



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number and underside of the zipperhead...


----------



## accio sacculus

Daniac said:


> I am totally green when it comes to Fendi.   I just came across this bag in value village.   The leather and suede are very nice quality,  the lining had seen better days and i think it's missing a long strap.   Could someone please authenticate it.   Thanks.



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

petit_mode said:


> Hi there lovely authenticators!
> 
> I would like to see if this bag is authentic please- any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: Fendi 2Jours Small leather tote
> Seller: slonsieke
> Item #: 400739058903
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Daniac

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Thanks!  That's what I thought, so I left it behind.


----------



## LotusStar

Can anyone give me any info on this bag, regarding it being authentic or not? 

Item Name: Vintage Fendi Small Flap Bag
Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/listing/181568...di-small-flap-bag?ref=fp_item&aref=8942481640


----------



## accio sacculus

LotusStar said:


> Can anyone give me any info on this bag, regarding it being authentic or not?
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi Small Flap Bag
> Link (if available): https://www.etsy.com/listing/181568...di-small-flap-bag?ref=fp_item&aref=8942481640



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## LotusStar

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## chanya.kenny

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...


 



Hope it helps...thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

chanya.kenny said:


> View attachment 2687791
> 
> 
> Hope it helps...thanks



This is the hologram.  The leather serial strip is a strip of leather that is the exact same leather as the bag's exterior.  It is sewn into the interior lining of the bag, usually opposite the hologram tag and it has the serial number of the bag embossed onto the leather.


----------



## chanya.kenny

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...


 


accio sacculus said:


> This is the hologram.  The leather serial strip is a strip of leather that is the exact same leather as the bag's exterior.  It is sewn into the interior lining of the bag, usually opposite the hologram tag and it has the serial number of the bag embossed onto the leather.


 



Thank you


----------



## crisbac

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number and underside of the zipperhead...





Thank you so much! I'll try to get them.


----------



## Nina29

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a straight on pick of the hologram to confirm...



Hi there,


Hope this one is better? 


Kindly,
Nina


----------



## Tiggr

Hi,


Could you please authenticate the following purse. Thanks in advance. Name : Fendi Signature 'F' Zucca Wallet, Listing # : 201125777561, Seller ID : pinkjewel, Working Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201125777561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## zaraha

Hello lovely authenticators!! This will be my 1st Fendi Bag so have no clue what's real.  I read a lot of good info here, but still need help in authenticating this bag ( will be buy it off a friend of mine).  I took tons of pics and also water marked them, let me know if you want me to remove water mark on any of them.  Thank you so much for wonderful help TPF provide !!!  sorry about the gigantic pics


----------



## MAGJES

Any red flags?

Item:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Cherry $2350 Mint
Seller:   shopperskeepers 
Item #: 151351213257
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233d3c3cc9

I've never looked at Fendi on ebay before and am not familiar with the brand (but love the look).  Hopefully this has enough info to at least know if you see any red flags!  Thanks.


----------



## petit_mode

petit_mode said:


> Hi there lovely authenticators!
> 
> I would like to see if this bag is authentic please- any help would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks!!
> 
> Item: Fendi 2Jours Small leather tote
> Seller: slonsieke
> Item #: 400739058903
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!



______________________________________


Hello again Accio Sacculus;

I am back with more photos of the hologram as you have requested Accio Sacculus - please review these and let me know if they're genuine  many thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

chanya.kenny said:


> View attachment 2687882
> 
> 
> Thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Nina29 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Hope this one is better?
> 
> 
> Kindly,
> Nina



Do you have a pic of the underside of the hologram?


----------



## accio sacculus

Tiggr said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate the following purse. Thanks in advance. Name : Fendi Signature 'F' Zucca Wallet, Listing # : 201125777561, Seller ID : pinkjewel, Working Link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201125777561?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

zaraha said:


> Hello lovely authenticators!! This will be my 1st Fendi Bag so have no clue what's real.  I read a lot of good info here, but still need help in authenticating this bag ( will be buy it off a friend of mine).  I took tons of pics and also water marked them, let me know if you want me to remove water mark on any of them.  Thank you so much for wonderful help TPF provide !!!  sorry about the gigantic pics
> 
> View attachment 2688227
> 
> View attachment 2688228
> 
> View attachment 2688229
> 
> View attachment 2688230
> 
> View attachment 2688231
> 
> View attachment 2688232
> 
> View attachment 2688233



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

MAGJES said:


> Any red flags?
> 
> Item:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Cherry $2350 Mint
> Seller:   shopperskeepers
> Item #: 151351213257
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233d3c3cc9
> 
> I've never looked at Fendi on ebay before and am not familiar with the brand (but love the look).  Hopefully this has enough info to at least know if you see any red flags!  Thanks.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm....


----------



## accio sacculus

petit_mode said:


> ______________________________________
> 
> 
> Hello again Accio Sacculus;
> 
> I am back with more photos of the hologram as you have requested Accio Sacculus - please review these and let me know if they're genuine  many thanks again!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## petit_mode

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much! 

I have been eyeing this for sometime & the seller gave me a good price for it so I'm beyond excited!! Thank you for your help accio sacculus- it's very kind of you to volunteer your own time to do what you do  

Much love


----------



## zaraha

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you very much! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Tiggr

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


Thankyou. Please find attached the close up of the serial number that you requested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiggr

Sorry, here is a bigger image of the serial no. that you requested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

Tiggr said:


> Sorry, here is a bigger image of the serial no. that you requested. Thanks in advance.




This is the hologram... The serial number should be embossed on the leather, most likely on the main billfold.


----------



## Tiggr

accio sacculus said:


> This is the hologram... The serial number should be embossed on the leather, most likely on the main billfold.


Apologies, my mistake. I will post a picture of the serial number as soon as I can. Thankyou.


----------



## alycat22448

I recently found this handbag at a thrift shop (I know you're already thinking its definitely a fake). Well Ive found other authentic designer handbags from the exact store so thought eh what the heck. So my question today is, is this Fendi handbag the real deal? Ive looked online and cant seem to find another like it so it gives me doubts. But smells like real leather and has similar tags and hardware to authentic ones. HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

alycat22448 said:


> I recently found this handbag at a thrift shop (I know you're already thinking its definitely a fake). Well Ive found other authentic designer handbags from the exact store so thought eh what the heck. So my question today is, is this Fendi handbag the real deal? Ive looked online and cant seem to find another like it so it gives me doubts. But smells like real leather and has similar tags and hardware to authentic ones. HELP!!!!!!!!!




The link doesn't work for me


----------



## MAGJES

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm....



Thanks for taking a look for me.  
I'll ask the seller for these pics.


----------



## Nina29

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the underside of the hologram?


Hello,


Do you mean you would like me to turn the hologram inside out?
Or did you want the back side like this pic?


----------



## accio sacculus

Nina29 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> Do you mean you would like me to turn the hologram inside out?
> Or did you want the back side like this pic?



This is perfect.  It's authentic, IMO


----------



## baglovetoshop

Hello Bag Experts!
Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag?
*Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi 2Jours Pettie - Grey
*Link (if available):*   Not available as the Website (Overstock.com) took it off after it is out of stock.

*Attach photos: Please see photos attached*
 I bought it on Overstock.com last week and it looks suspicious to me. Part of the hologram was peeled off after I tried (really hard) to peel it in order to test. All hardware except the studs on the back of the ID tag have the logo engraved. However, the logo on the front of the ID tag seems to be printed instead of being engraved as I could not feel it with my fingers (I could feel the logo on the tag of my other bag, which I am also going to have it authenticated later). Thank you so much for your help!
Van


----------



## baglovetoshop

Hello Bag Experts!
Could you please help me authenticate another Fendi bag?
*Item Name (if you know it):*Fendi 2Jours Medium - Black
*Link (if available):* Not available as I bought it from a private seller
*Attach photos: Please see photos attached*

I bought it from a private seller last week. The seller guaranteed that it is authentic and I have 30 days to return. I am still worried because the bag was sold for much lower than its retail price. I am crossing my fingers that it is not faked. Thank you so much for your help!
Van


----------



## atlcharm

Hi, can I get help authenticating this one. Thanks 
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-black-1041701


----------



## atlcharm

Here is the back


----------



## Tiggr

accio sacculus said:


> This is the hologram... The serial number should be embossed on the leather, most likely on the main billfold.


Hi


I have attached my own photos of the wallet. I hope these are good enough. There is no embossed serial number on it. But the seller has guaranteed authenticity and offered a full refund if it's not. I am not an expert, but everything else looks genuine. Using all the pics and advice from the other posts the hologram label looks genuine, number and writing on the back of label are all stitched. Please help as I need to make sure that I have bought authentic for my wife. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance. Forgot to mention the zipper also has the double F on the back of it also.


----------



## accio sacculus

baglovetoshop said:


> Hello Bag Experts!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag?
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi 2Jours Pettie - Grey
> *Link (if available):*   Not available as the Website (Overstock.com) took it off after it is out of stock.
> 
> *Attach photos: Please see photos attached*
> I bought it on Overstock.com last week and it looks suspicious to me. Part of the hologram was peeled off after I tried (really hard) to peel it in order to test. All hardware except the studs on the back of the ID tag have the logo engraved. However, the logo on the front of the ID tag seems to be printed instead of being engraved as I could not feel it with my fingers (I could feel the logo on the tag of my other bag, which I am also going to have it authenticated later). Thank you so much for your help!
> Van




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

baglovetoshop said:


> Hello Bag Experts!
> Could you please help me authenticate another Fendi bag?
> *Item Name (if you know it):*Fendi 2Jours Medium - Black
> *Link (if available):* Not available as I bought it from a private seller
> *Attach photos: Please see photos attached*
> 
> I bought it from a private seller last week. The seller guaranteed that it is authentic and I have 30 days to return. I am still worried because the bag was sold for much lower than its retail price. I am crossing my fingers that it is not faked. Thank you so much for your help!
> Van




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

atlcharm said:


> Hi, can I get help authenticating this one. Thanks
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-black-1041701




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## atlcharm

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



YAY. Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Tiggr said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I have attached my own photos of the wallet. I hope these are good enough. There is no embossed serial number on it. But the seller has guaranteed authenticity and offered a full refund if it's not. I am not an expert, but everything else looks genuine. Using all the pics and advice from the other posts the hologram label looks genuine, number and writing on the back of label are all stitched. Please help as I need to make sure that I have bought authentic for my wife. Your help is much appreciated. Thanks in advance. Forgot to mention the zipper also has the double F on the back of it also.




If you look closely on the lining of the large bill compartment it zippered coin compartment, the serial number should be embossed in the leather trim. Without the serial number, I really can't say.  There are super fakes that do exist out there and they have even fooled us in the past.  Just because everything else seems genuine, doesn't make it so. Sorry...


----------



## Tiggr

accio sacculus said:


> If you look closely on the lining of the large bill compartment it zippered coin compartment, the serial number should be embossed in the leather trim. Without the serial number, I really can't say.  There are super fakes that do exist out there and they have even fooled us in the past.  Just because everything else seems genuine, doesn't make it so. Sorry...


Hi


I eventually found the serial number, it was tucked in behind one of the card slot sleeves. It is 2401-8M0070-TN9-068. I have attached photos for your reference. I hope you can give me good news, fingers crossed. Thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


OMG! Thank you so much! Thank you for responding so quickly. I am so excited. Thanks again!
Van


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Once again, thank you so much!
Van


----------



## accio sacculus

Tiggr said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I eventually found the serial number, it was tucked in behind one of the card slot sleeves. It is 2401-8M0070-TN9-068. I have attached photos for your reference. I hope you can give me good news, fingers crossed. Thanks in advance for all your help.




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## Tiggr

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thankyou very much for sharing your expertise. Very much appreciated. Very kind


----------



## MAGJES

Finally got her to post the required pics after a long wait.  

Please take another look when you get a chance. Thanks!





MAGJES said:


> Thanks for taking a look for me.
> I'll ask the seller for these pics.





MAGJES said:


> Any red flags?
> 
> Item:  Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Cherry $2350 Mint
> Seller:   shopperskeepers
> Item #: 151351213257
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour...257?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item233d3c3cc9
> 
> I've never looked at Fendi on ebay before and am not familiar with the brand (but love the look).  Hopefully this has enough info to at least know if you see any red flags!  Thanks.





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm....


----------



## mym

Hi all experts! Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance! 

Item name: Fendi black leather handbag bag *CHARITY AUCTION*
Item no: 221500486333
Seller ID: bigheartenterprise
Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221500486333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

MAGJES said:


> Finally got her to post the required pics after a long wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Please take another look when you get a chance. Thanks!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

mym said:


> Hi all experts! Can you please kindly help me authenticate the bag below? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Fendi black leather handbag bag *CHARITY AUCTION*
> Item no: 221500486333
> Seller ID: bigheartenterprise
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221500486333?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Need to see clear close up pics if the leather serial strip to confirm


----------



## Psykosemus

Hi,

I am new here on this forum, and I am new to Fendi. But I recently fell in love with the Fendi Spy Bag, and I would love to get one. I found this one on eBay, and while I am sceptical because of the price tag and the few pictures, I just really wanted to ask you guys here on this forum what you think of it, because you are great at authenticating Fendi bags. 

Item Name: Fendi Spy Handbag Navy blue
Item Number: 261531289913
Seller ID: buyer-nyc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-Handbag-Navy-blue-/261531289913?

I have asked for more pictures, but I haven't gotten any yet. I will post them when/if I receive them. I really hope you can help me with this. Thanks! 

Ed: I apologize for the edit, but I found two more bags that I would really like you to take a look at for me, if that's okay.

Item Name: Fendi Dark Brown Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy Bag
Item Number: 161277840682
Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16127784068...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161277840682&_rdc=1

and

Item Name: AUTHENTIQUE SAC FENDI SPY EN CUIR MARRON OCCASION
Item Number: 261529571579
Seller ID: newyork*chic
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIQUE...79?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item3ce46090fb

Thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

Psykosemus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here on this forum, and I am new to Fendi. But I recently fell in love with the Fendi Spy Bag, and I would love to get one. I found this one on eBay, and while I am sceptical because of the price tag and the few pictures, I just really wanted to ask you guys here on this forum what you think of it, because you are great at authenticating Fendi bags.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy Handbag Navy blue
> Item Number: 261531289913
> Seller ID: buyer-nyc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-Handbag-Navy-blue-/261531289913?
> 
> I have asked for more pictures, but I haven't gotten any yet. I will post them when/if I receive them. I really hope you can help me with this. Thanks!
> 
> Ed: I apologize for the edit, but I found two more bags that I would really like you to take a look at for me, if that's okay.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Dark Brown Braided Handle Pebbled Leather Hobo Spy Bag
> Item Number: 161277840682
> Seller ID: luxury.garage.sale
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/16127784068...l?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=161277840682&_rdc=1
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIQUE SAC FENDI SPY EN CUIR MARRON OCCASION
> Item Number: 261529571579
> Seller ID: newyork*chic
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIQUE...79?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item3ce46090fb
> 
> Thanks again!




#1 - it's fake 
#2 - need to see clear close up of the hologram to confirm
#3 - need to see clear close up of the leather serial strip to confirm....


----------



## Melo2012

Hi lovelies

Can you please help authenticate this item?

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Large Tote
Item Number: 360994616016
Seller ID: thegees44ou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360994616016 

Thank you
xx


----------



## jessielou910

I bought this at my local consignment store last week but I'm not too familiar with Fendi's products so I'm not sure if it's real or not. Is it authentic?


----------



## Psykosemus

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - it's fake
> #2 - need to see clear close up of the hologram to confirm
> #3 - need to see clear close up of the leather serial strip to confirm....




Thank you so much for the quick reply, I really appreciate it! 

Can I ask how you were able to tell that the first one is a fake with so few available pictures ...? I am just curious, I would like to be able to spot fake bags myself, but I don't know what to look for. Is it the leather?


----------



## accio sacculus

Melo2012 said:


> Hi lovelies
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please help authenticate this item?
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Large Tote
> 
> Item Number: 360994616016
> 
> Seller ID: thegees44ou
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360994616016
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> xx




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

jessielou910 said:


> I bought this at my local consignment store last week but I'm not too familiar with Fendi's products so I'm not sure if it's real or not. Is it authentic?




It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Psykosemus said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply, I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask how you were able to tell that the first one is a fake with so few available pictures ...? I am just curious, I would like to be able to spot fake bags myself, but I don't know what to look for. Is it the leather?




Fendi never made the Spy in pebbled pleather...


----------



## Nina29

accio sacculus said:


> This is perfect.  It's authentic, IMO


Oh! That's awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## Melo2012

Thanks so much!
xx


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you again for your expertise. May I ask you a question? when I ran my fingers across the logo on the ID tag, I did not feel the logo. I clearly felt the logo on the ID tag of the exact same bag at my local Neiman Marcus store. Should I be concerned about this? 
Thank you very much for your help!
Van


----------



## nkelly523

I received this bag awhile ago and its got minor wear to it. I'm never going to use it and I'm not sure if its authentic or not. Can somebody please help?!

http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/20140728_120513_zps32f7f230.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/fendi2_zpsb7eca1a0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/fendi3_zps008c9867.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## baglady.1

nkelly523 said:


> I received this bag awhile ago and its got minor wear to it. I'm never going to use it and I'm not sure if its authentic or not. Can somebody please help?!
> 
> http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/20140728_120513_zps32f7f230.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/fendi2_zpsb7eca1a0.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1049.photobucket.com/user/nkelly523/media/fendi3_zps008c9867.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


 Does it have a serial # imprinted on lining or inside pocket? If so, need a picture of it. Also better picture of interior & lining -- is the lining material matte fabric or shiny/silky?


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hi ladies,

Newbie to Fendi  Can you please review this listing for me? Thank you in advance! 

Item name: Fendi 2Jours Black Medium gold hardware

Item number: 151360543884

Seller ID: dknycable 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151360543884


----------



## accio sacculus

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Newbie to Fendi  Can you please review this listing for me? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2Jours Black Medium gold hardware
> 
> Item number: 151360543884
> 
> Seller ID: dknycable
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151360543884



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you for the speedy reply!


----------



## JGlam

Hi ladies,

I am new to Fendi and just got this bag. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I cant seem to find the serial number. Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

JGlam said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am new to Fendi and just got this bag. Can you please authenticate this bag for me? I cant seem to find the serial number. Thank you in advance!



The serial number should be imprinted in gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

baglovetoshop said:


> Thank you again for your expertise. May I ask you a question? when I ran my fingers across the logo on the ID tag, I did not feel the logo. I clearly felt the logo on the ID tag of the exact same bag at my local Neiman Marcus store. Should I be concerned about this?
> Thank you very much for your help!
> Van



No, depending on what year the bag was produced, different hardware may have been used.


----------



## jojoluvshandbag

Hi, there,

I would appreciate so much if you could authenticate this mini Peekaboo bag for me:

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Satchel
Item Number:
Seller ID:sa_ben
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/fendi-peekaboo-mini-satchel-539e36c44c47c005680008f5


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> No, depending on what year the bag was produced, different hardware may have been used.


Thank you so much! I feel relieved now.


----------



## accio sacculus

jojoluvshandbag said:


> Hi, there,
> 
> I would appreciate so much if you could authenticate this mini Peekaboo bag for me:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Satchel
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:sa_ben
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/fendi-peekaboo-mini-satchel-539e36c44c47c005680008f5



I have my suspicions, but would need to clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## Annenananini

Hi, Please kindly help authenticate this Fendi Spy bag that I purchased from Poshmark. The bag doesn't have hologram sticker. Thank you so much!!!

Item name: Fendi Spy


----------



## baglady.1

Annenananini said:


> Hi, Please kindly help authenticate this Fendi Spy bag that I purchased from Poshmark. The bag doesn't have hologram sticker. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Spy


 Bag is fake!  Send it back!


----------



## hikarupanda

Hi all, could u plz authenticate this bag my BFF got from Saks? She wanted this bag so badly after she saw mine and managed to find one from Saks but we just wanna make sure this isn't a switch with a fake return! Thx!


----------



## hikarupanda

More pics


----------



## accio sacculus

hikarupanda said:


> More pics
> View attachment 2703376
> 
> View attachment 2703377
> 
> View attachment 2703378




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## Annenananini

baglady.1 said:


> Bag is fake!  Send it back!



 Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!




Thx!


----------



## kathleenmgs

This might be a long shot, but are you familiar with Fendi clothing or scarves?   I'm posting pictures just in case.  Thank you for taking the time to look.


----------



## kathleenmgs

More pictures


----------



## dhfwu

Would you please authenticate the following handbag on ebay?

Item Name: Fendi selleria grande bag
Item Number: 141360773948
Seller ID: akobilinski2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-selle...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e9c23b3c

Online pictures of other Lindas make the bag seem more structured, and I'm wondering if the leather might get as soft and smushy as the picture indicates.  TIA!


----------



## Passion17

Please help to authenticate this bag,auction ends soon.All help is greatly appreciated.
Item Name: FENDI COMPILATION FF BLACK ZUCCHINO JACQUARD SHOULDER BAG 8BR429 MADE IN ITALY
Item Number:321477340005
Seller ID: Paolangelo
Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-CO...-SHOULDER-BAG-8BR429-MADE-ITALY-/321477340005


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> This might be a long shot, but are you familiar with Fendi clothing or scarves?   I'm posting pictures just in case.  Thank you for taking the time to look.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathleenmgs said:


> More pictures



Clothing is very difficult to authenticate because there are no serial numbers or holograms; however, I don't see any red flags with this one...


----------



## accio sacculus

dhfwu said:


> Would you please authenticate the following handbag on ebay?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi selleria grande bag
> Item Number: 141360773948
> Seller ID: akobilinski2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-selle...948?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e9c23b3c
> 
> Online pictures of other Lindas make the bag seem more structured, and I'm wondering if the leather might get as soft and smushy as the picture indicates.  TIA!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the leather serial number strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Passion17 said:


> Please help to authenticate this bag,auction ends soon.All help is greatly appreciated.
> Item Name: FENDI COMPILATION FF BLACK ZUCCHINO JACQUARD SHOULDER BAG 8BR429 MADE IN ITALY
> Item Number:321477340005
> Seller ID: Paolangelo
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-CO...-SHOULDER-BAG-8BR429-MADE-ITALY-/321477340005



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and a full pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you, thank you,


----------



## kathleenmgs

accio sacculus said:


> Clothing is very difficult to authenticate because there are no serial numbers or holograms; however, I don't see any red flags with this one...



And thank you again!


----------



## dhfwu

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the leather serial number strip to confirm...


I emailed the seller, and she is going to send me a picture tonight.  Also, has Fendi ever provided a white dust bag?  The dust bag for my 2Jours purchased a few weeks ago is navy blue, but the one that appears in the seller's pictures is white.  The seller said the bag was a gift that she received about a year ago, so I'd like to know if there was a color switch recently or if that is a commonly used alternative.  TIA!


----------



## Atilito

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. My wife purchased  this a long time ago from a friend and now wants to make sure that it is  authentic.  Also if you know the bags name I would totally appreciate.

Thanks a lot for your help!!!! 

*Item Name (if you know   it):*    no idea 
*Link (if available):*     no link
*Attach photos*    see attached


----------



## crose424

Very new at Fendi. Would appreciate your time in reviewing this auction for authenticity. Thanks in advance!!!

Item Name:Fendi 2 jours black
Item Number:151371908380 
Seller ID:chiloe*
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151371908380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## vermilion99

Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.

Item Name: Fendi beaded bag
Item Number: 331277164820
Seller ID: pickbunny21
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Auth-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d21a86114


----------



## baglady.1

Atilito said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. My wife purchased  this a long time ago from a friend and now wants to make sure that it is  authentic.  Also if you know the bags name I would totally appreciate.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!!!!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*    no idea
> *Link (if available):*     no link
> *Attach photos*    see attached


 It is very difficult to determine authenticity on these older textile Fendi bags. That being said, it may be OK.


----------



## baglady.1

crose424 said:


> Very new at Fendi. Would appreciate your time in reviewing this auction for authenticity. Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name:Fendi 2 jours black
> Item Number:151371908380
> Seller ID:chiloe*
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/151371908380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


would need pic of hologram tag & RFID tag to auth.


----------



## baglady.1

vermilion99 said:


> Please authenticate for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi beaded bag
> Item Number: 331277164820
> Seller ID: pickbunny21
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Auth-...820?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d21a86114


 Looks good


----------



## ThePrestige

I'd been eyeing a Fendi tote for awhile now and just when I almost purchased it from a department store, I found it on Overstock for over 200 dollars less! Now I'm a bit concerned with authenticity/that something is wrong with it... Can someone please authenticate?? Does anyone know why Fendi (and other designer bags) are so cheap on Overstock?? Thanks for the help!

Item Name: Pequin-Stripe Roll Tote
Link (if available): http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...-Mauve-Leather-Roll-Tote/9242125/product.html


----------



## ThePrestige

Sorry, more pics!


----------



## accio sacculus

ThePrestige said:


> Sorry, more pics!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## bubbleloba

Can someone authentic this 3jours for me? TIA!

*Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Trois Jours Leather Shopper Tote- 3JOURS- Gray with GHW
*Item Number:* 271568326643
*Seller ID:*  lusti2372 
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...opper-Tote-3JOURS-Gray-with-GHW-/271568326643*


----------



## vntgchanelbaby

Hi Fendi Forum!

Hoping you can help me authenticate a cute little vintage Fendi I found in a consignment shop this past weekend. I didn't have concerns about it until I typed the stamped silver serial number into google and found other bags of the same style with the same one! Does anyone have any insight into why this might be? I checked some of my other vintage Fendi finds and some of them didn't come up at all but others did and even linked to totally different styles and fabrications under the same style number! Now I'm feeling totally tricked and wondering which of my bags are authentic. I've attached pics below for a more thorough authentication, but can anyone please let me know whether or not it's a problem that I'm finding my bag's stamp on other bags on google? Thanks in advance!

xx

http://s27.postimg.org/kabccae82/photo_1.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/dz1ji4nlu/photo_2.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/70xfc6phe/photo_3.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/llei70kg2/photo_4.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/eofqgqyrn/unnamed.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/91jdj9w8z/unnamed_2.jpg
http://s27.postimg.org/ahuw1ez5u/unnamed_1.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

dhfwu said:


> I emailed the seller, and she is going to send me a picture tonight.  Also, has Fendi ever provided a white dust bag?  The dust bag for my 2Jours purchased a few weeks ago is navy blue, but the one that appears in the seller's pictures is white.  The seller said the bag was a gift that she received about a year ago, so I'd like to know if there was a color switch recently or if that is a commonly used alternative.  TIA!



Fendi does use white dust bags for their lighter coloured bags from time to time.  Regardless of what colour the dust bag is, the dust bag is not what makes the bag itself authentic or fake.


----------



## accio sacculus

bubbleloba said:


> Can someone authentic this 3jours for me? TIA!
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Trois Jours Leather Shopper Tote- 3JOURS- Gray with GHW
> *Item Number:* 271568326643
> *Seller ID:*  lusti2372
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...opper-Tote-3JOURS-Gray-with-GHW-/271568326643*



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

vntgchanelbaby said:


> Hi Fendi Forum!
> 
> Hoping you can help me authenticate a cute little vintage Fendi I found in a consignment shop this past weekend. I didn't have concerns about it until I typed the stamped silver serial number into google and found other bags of the same style with the same one! Does anyone have any insight into why this might be? I checked some of my other vintage Fendi finds and some of them didn't come up at all but others did and even linked to totally different styles and fabrications under the same style number! Now I'm feeling totally tricked and wondering which of my bags are authentic. I've attached pics below for a more thorough authentication, but can anyone please let me know whether or not it's a problem that I'm finding my bag's stamp on other bags on google? Thanks in advance!
> 
> xx
> 
> http://s27.postimg.org/kabccae82/photo_1.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/dz1ji4nlu/photo_2.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/70xfc6phe/photo_3.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/llei70kg2/photo_4.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/eofqgqyrn/unnamed.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/91jdj9w8z/unnamed_2.jpg
> http://s27.postimg.org/ahuw1ez5u/unnamed_1.jpg



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello! I wonder if anyone could help me authenticate this? Thanks so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if anyone could help me authenticate this? Thanks so much!



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## lettuce_2010

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket...



Oh yeah, sorry!  Totally rookie move. Here it is:


----------



## bubbleloba

Please authenticate this 2jours:

*Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Tote Gray FW'2014
*Item Number:* 321478432867
*Seller ID:* pa.bay
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-Fendi-2Jours-Medium-Shopper-Tote-Gray-FW2014-/321478432867*


----------



## samk1

Hi Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi purse?


Item Name: Fendi Zucca Chef Duffel Bag
Item number/model number: 8BL108-JWU  128-2550


Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## bubbleloba

On the hunt for a 2jours. Please help authenticate this bag. Seller said the bag has been authenticated via PurseForum but I couldn't find the listing. TIA!

*Item Name:* Authentic NWT Fendi 2Jours Small Grey Handbag Gray Bag $1,750 - Authenticated
*Item Number:* 331277207972
*Seller ID:* vmyth
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...ag-Gray-Bag-1-750-Authenticated-/331277207972*


----------



## Cimarron

*Item Name (if you know   it):* Zucca ??
*Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Borsa-Zucca-Brown-Leather-amp-Signature-Fabric-Shoulder-Bag-/221252905891?nma=true&si=xB724UeXWN3IWSkVqxLyOTdKIJE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Serial Number: 2579-8BR205-029

This is a Fendi Zucca bag. The link I posted is from an eBay listing, but that's not where I bought it. I don't know the exact style name. Let me know if any other pictures are needed.  I would be happy to know anything you can tell me about it.


----------



## CoachRules

Hello! Will you please take a look at this bag and let me know what you think? The hardware is very heavy. Please let me know if I need to post better or different pictures. Much appreciated!!

Item Name: Fendi Zucchino Mini Monogram Baguette (?)
Link for Photos: <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/embed/slideshow/Fendi%20Zucchino%20Monogram%20Mini%20Baguette"></iframe>


----------



## CoachRules

The link does not seem to work. Let me try this one.

http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/slideshow/Fendi Zucchino Monogram Mini Baguette


----------



## baglady.1

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello! I wonder if anyone could help me authenticate this? Thanks so much!


It is authentic vintage FENDI.


----------



## baglady.1

bubbleloba said:


> Please authenticate this 2jours:
> 
> *Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Tote Gray FW'2014
> *Item Number:* 321478432867
> *Seller ID:* pa.bay
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-Fendi-2Jours-Medium-Shopper-Tote-Gray-FW2014-/321478432867*


 Need close clear pic of hologram tag & RFID tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Cimarron said:


> *Item Name (if you know   it):* Zucca ??
> *Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Borsa-Zucca-Brown-Leather-amp-Signature-Fabric-Shoulder-Bag-/221252905891?nma=true&si=xB724UeXWN3IWSkVqxLyOTdKIJE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Serial Number: 2579-8BR205-029
> 
> This is a Fendi Zucca bag. The link I posted is from an eBay listing, but that's not where I bought it. I don't know the exact style name. Let me know if any other pictures are needed.  I would be happy to know anything you can tell me about it.


 So the pictures you posted here are the one you want authenticated, correct? Could you post a close & clearer picture of the Fendi plate inside - one clear enough to see all the imprinted words. Also, is the metal shiny silver or blackened gunmetal look?


----------



## baglady.1

CoachRules said:


> The link does not seem to work. Let me try this one.
> 
> http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/slideshow/Fendi Zucchino Monogram Mini Baguette


 Authentic


----------



## bubbleloba

baglady.1 said:


> Need close clear pic of hologram tag & RFID tag.



Thx! I will ask the seller for more photos.


----------



## CoachRules

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Woah! Awesome!! Thank you so much!


----------



## bubbleloba

baglady.1 said:


> Need close clear pic of hologram tag & RFID tag.





bubbleloba said:


> Please authenticate this 2jours:
> 
> *Item Name:* NWT AUTHENTIC Fendi 2Jours Medium Shopper Tote Gray FW'2014
> *Item Number:* 321478432867
> *Seller ID:* pa.bay
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENTIC-Fendi-2Jours-Medium-Shopper-Tote-Gray-FW2014-/321478432867*



The seller provided the 2 photos requested at http://www.ebay.com/itm/321478432867


----------



## <3 purses

Hello authenticators, please kindly help me authenticate this bag. This is my listing, I bought this bag from TJ Maxx Runway. It was reported fake to eBay and they removed my listing.  I'm boggled and very upset by this. I wouldn't in my wildest dreams imagine TJ Maxx would sell fakes, I bought this over a year ago. I have other 2jours and this seems to check out, but I'm no expert. Thank you so much for your help. Kind regards,

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...unway-black-with-calf-hair-Mint-tPF/131774825


----------



## lettuce_2010

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage FENDI.



Thank you so much, baglady. Much appreciated, as always.


----------



## Cimarron

baglady.1 said:


> So the pictures you posted here are the one you want authenticated, correct? Could you post a close & clearer picture of the Fendi plate inside - one clear enough to see all the imprinted words. Also, is the metal shiny silver or blackened gunmetal look?



Yes, the pictures I posted are my bag I would like authenticated, thanks. The metal of the inside plate is shiny silver..hence why it's so hard to get a better pic. But hopefully this one will be better for you  The metal is shiny mirrored silver and the words are engraved in it.


----------



## baglady.1

bubbleloba said:


> The seller provided the 2 photos requested at http://www.ebay.com/itm/321478432867


 It is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

<3 purses said:


> Hello authenticators, please kindly help me authenticate this bag. This is my listing, I bought this bag from TJ Maxx Runway. It was reported fake to eBay and they removed my listing.  I'm boggled and very upset by this. I wouldn't in my wildest dreams imagine TJ Maxx would sell fakes, I bought this over a year ago. I have other 2jours and this seems to check out, but I'm no expert. Thank you so much for your help. Kind regards,
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Aut...unway-black-with-calf-hair-Mint-tPF/131774825


 It is authentic IMO  
Sometimes ebay limits the number of designer bags you list if you aren't a power seller or the like...just an fyi


----------



## baglady.1

Cimarron said:


> Yes, the pictures I posted are my bag I would like authenticated, thanks. The metal of the inside plate is shiny silver..hence why it's so hard to get a better pic. But hopefully this one will be better for you  The metal is shiny mirrored silver and the words are engraved in it.


 It is near impossible to authenticate these textile Fendi bags that are older & pre hologram....but this one has a few red flags I am afraid. I would hesitate....:rain: 
Some were even sold by SAKS off 5th in error...but there are signs of nonauthenticity IMO.


----------



## <3 purses

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic IMO
> Sometimes ebay limits the number of designer bags you list if you aren't a power seller or the like...just an fyi


Thank you so much, I'm very relieved. eBay sent me an email stating that it was reported fake by a member of the community. I don't know why anyone would do this without sufficient knowledge. I will call eBay on Monday and have it resolved. May I use your post as reference should they require one? Many thanks


----------



## mulberryfan123

hi can someone look at this fendi thanks, not off ebay

link; https://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets


----------



## baglady.1

<3 purses said:


> Thank you so much, I'm very relieved. eBay sent me an email stating that it was reported fake by a member of the community. I don't know why anyone would do this without sufficient knowledge. I will call eBay on Monday and have it resolved. May I use your post as reference should they require one? Many thanks


Certainly!


----------



## baglady.1

mulberryfan123 said:


> hi can someone look at this fendi thanks, not off ebay
> 
> link; https://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets


 You will have to use another picture format, it won't let me see the pics.


----------



## Chg7429

Hallo Experts,

Can you help me with this Fendi Baguette, please?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

Chg7429 said:


> Hallo Experts,
> 
> Can you help me with this Fendi Baguette, please?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!


Authentic


----------



## Chg7429

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much for helping. Am I allowed to ask one more question? 

Under the silver buckle of the bag it does not state "Made in Italy" only Fendi. I found the same bag on ebay with "Made in Italy" on it. Can you explain this to me? 

Again, thank you so much! You helped me a lot.


----------



## Cimarron

baglady.1 said:


> It is near impossible to authenticate these textile Fendi bags that are older & pre hologram....but this one has a few red flags I am afraid. I would hesitate....:rain:
> Some were even sold by SAKS off 5th in error...but there are signs of nonauthenticity IMO.



Yeah, I can see what you mean. Could you tell me what some of the signs would be? Thanks for the info


----------



## baglady.1

Chg7429 said:


> Thank you so much for helping. Am I allowed to ask one more question?
> 
> Under the silver buckle of the bag it does not state "Made in Italy" only Fendi. I found the same bag on ebay with "Made in Italy" on it. Can you explain this to me?
> 
> Again, thank you so much! You helped me a lot.


 No idea, LOL! This is a "newer" (2008-9) or "retro" baguette Fendi has been making...the style code is different than older versions...so they may have made that change. I'd have to see the one on Ebay to verify. But I do know your bag is authentic...so not to worry.


----------



## Chg7429

baglady.1 said:


> No idea, LOL! This is a "newer" (2008-9) or "retro" baguette Fendi has been making...the style code is different than older versions...so they may have made that change. I'd have to see the one on Ebay to verify. But I do know your bag is authentic...so not to worry.



This is the one:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Baguette-white-silver-Zucca-Monogram-canvas-Flap-Pochette-Hand-Bag-/310962961148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4866d63afc


And what do you think of this one:


----------



## baglady.1

Chg7429 said:


> This is the one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...148?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4866d63afc
> 
> 
> And what do you think of this one:


 Its fake 
 If a fendi bag is listed at auction, please include a link (not sure if this is, but pls follow the format listed in post #1 of this thread).


----------



## peesaravan

Last time with the help of everyone here, I bid on an authentic fendi  bag but lost the auction! looking to finally get my first fendi with this bag  here but not sure if it's authentic.

no item name/number is given but the seller id is *brandnet271838*

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281406239781?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

what do you guys think? i asked for a pic of the hologram and/or serial number but have not gotten a reply.

thanks everyone! i really want to own a fendi =


----------



## accio sacculus

peesaravan said:


> Last time with the help of everyone here, I bid on an authentic fendi  bag but lost the auction! looking to finally get my first fendi with this bag  here but not sure if it's authentic.
> 
> no item name/number is given but the seller id is *brandnet271838*
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/281406239781?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> what do you guys think? i asked for a pic of the hologram and/or serial number but have not gotten a reply.
> 
> thanks everyone! i really want to own a fendi =



Need to see a clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Arcanilith

Hi 
Please authenticate the item i just bought online

Item name : fendi petit 2jours  (color grigio)
Item serial number: 8BH253 00D7E F0A00
Seller:Reebonz Singapore

Sorry i couldnt upload the image..


----------



## Arcanilith

I tried many times but the images couldnt go through..i can email to u the images to whom can authenticate it, thank u in advance


----------



## crose424

baglady.1 said:


> would need pic of hologram tag & RFID tag to auth.



Back with more photos. Thanks for your response. Had a hard time figuring out HOW to upload photos


----------



## baglady.1

crose424 said:


> Back with more photos. Thanks for your response. Had a hard time figuring out HOW to upload photos


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Arcanilith said:


> Hi
> Please authenticate the item i just bought online
> 
> Item name : fendi petit 2jours  (color grigio)
> Item serial number: 8BH253 00D7E F0A00
> Seller:Reebonz Singapore
> 
> Sorry i couldnt upload the image..


 Please read post #1 of this thread for what we need to authenticate the bag....


----------



## crose424

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks for your time, Baglady. what would we do with out your help?


----------



## alecmargaret

Please help me to check this bag, is it authentic ? Thank you so much! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/301158320942


----------



## accio sacculus

alecmargaret said:


> Please help me to check this bag, is it authentic ? Thank you so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301158320942



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## alecmargaret

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## shmuupie

Can someone pls authenticate this
http://m.ebay.com/itm/400754362539
Thx


----------



## baglady.1

shmuupie said:


> Can someone pls authenticate this
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/400754362539
> Thx


I am afraid the bag is fake...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## LoVeinLA

Please authenticate this for me: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490330093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you In advance!!!


----------



## shmuupie

baglady.1 said:


> I am afraid the bag is fake...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Omg thank you, I already bought and paid for the bag, will talk to the seller and send it back! Thank you soo much!


----------



## baglady.1

LoVeinLA said:


> Please authenticate this for me:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490330093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you In advance!!!


Authentic


----------



## LoVeinLA

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thank you!!


----------



## Janeyyy

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks! 

Item Name: New 100% AUTHENTIC Black Fendi 2jours Medium Bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: peaceee3791
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490330093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Janeyyy

Janeyyy said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: New 100% AUTHENTIC Black Fendi 2jours Medium Bag
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: peaceee3791
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490330093?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Oops sorry - just saw this has already been authenticated. Please disregard. Thanks!


----------



## snc

Hello! First time poster here (and buyer of my first Fendi bag. Eeek). I was wondering if you lovely folks wouldn't mind authenticating this bag for me. The seller has had a few items authenticated through TPF before and has exceptional feedback, but I'm very wary of anything coming from Hong Kong. Is that fear unfounded? Do you guys ever feel comfortable purchasing from HK?

*Item Name:*   Fendi 3JOURS Leather Bag Yellow NTW medium shopper tote Bag 65% off
*Item Number:*  141358264991 
*Seller ID:*     baby-fresh
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-3jour...-65-off-/141358264991?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


She also sent me following pictures of the RFID and hologram tags at my request.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

snc said:


> Hello! First time poster here (and buyer of my first Fendi bag. Eeek). I was wondering if you lovely folks wouldn't mind authenticating this bag for me. The seller has had a few items authenticated through TPF before and has exceptional feedback, but I'm very wary of anything coming from Hong Kong. Is that fear unfounded? Do you guys ever feel comfortable purchasing from HK?
> 
> *Item Name:*   Fendi 3JOURS Leather Bag Yellow NTW medium shopper tote Bag 65% off
> *Item Number:*  141358264991
> *Seller ID:*     baby-fresh
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-3jour...-65-off-/141358264991?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276
> 
> 
> She also sent me following pictures of the RFID and hologram tags at my request.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Authentic Fendi 
I can't speak for others, but I personally don't have a problem with HK - this seller has been on Ebay for 12 years with 100% feedback...while I have never purchased from them, that would be a good sign.


----------



## Zl332001

baglady.1 said:


> I am afraid the bag is fake...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-B...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





Hello, I'm new to this forum. This purse is my wife's and we were wondering what exactly classifies this as a replica/fake.

Thank you!


----------



## shmuupie

This is the eBay seller I bought the bag from.
Thx



Zl332001 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. This purse is my wife's and we were wondering what exactly classifies this as a replica/fake.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Zl332001 said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum. This purse is my wife's and we were wondering what exactly classifies this as a replica/fake.
> 
> Thank you!


It was not made or sold by FENDI. 
It appears to be a Chinese replica...we don't give specifics. 
Ask your wife where she purchase it?
If not from FENDI or their authorized retailers...that will tell you.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hi ladies,

Would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you! 

Item name: Fendi 2Jours Black Leather Tote Shopper

Item number: 161371160879   

Seller ID: onlybonafide

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161371160879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## ememtiny

Hi just bought this on eBay and still worried!

Item:Fendi Be Baguette


http://www.ebay.com/itm/281367509033 

Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Would you please be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2Jours Black Leather Tote Shopper
> 
> Item number: 161371160879
> 
> Seller ID: onlybonafide
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161371160879?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Looks good so far, but need pic of Hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> Hi just bought this on eBay and still worried!
> 
> Item:Fendi Be Baguette
> View attachment 2721159
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281367509033
> 
> Please let me know! Thanks


 IMO it is authentic - summer 2014 piece 
They do already have fake versions of this bag (amazing   ) so I understand your concern....


----------



## ememtiny

baglady.1 said:


> IMO it is authentic - summer 2014 piece
> They do already have fake versions of this bag (amazing   ) so I understand your concern....




So the seller and I live in the same city and will be picking it up. Anything I can look for? Luckily I can return. 

Thank you baglady!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good so far, but need pic of Hologram tag.



Thanks baglady! I have requested additional photos from the seller.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Hello again =)

Can you please help me authenticate this bag as well? Thanks in advance! 

Item name: FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM WITH STRAP COFFEE/DARK BROWN PALLADIUM

Item number: 331291733811

Seller ID: bagaddicts73 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331291733811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> So the seller and I live in the same city and will be picking it up. Anything I can look for? Luckily I can return.
> 
> Thank you baglady!


If you are relying on a return policy, make sure you pay with paypal.


----------



## baglady.1

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Hello again =)
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag as well? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM WITH STRAP COFFEE/DARK BROWN PALLADIUM
> 
> Item number: 331291733811
> 
> Seller ID: bagaddicts73
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331291733811?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Authentic


----------



## fishyxpisces13

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thank you!


----------



## mima_

Dear all,

I would love to have this beautiful Fendi bag to be proven authentic. Can you please help me? I've done some research and I have noticed that there are bags with  this style (in 1980's maybe?) but of course I would like to be sure.

I have bought the bag from München around 2007 from a small vintage shop. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## soirdefete

Hello everyone - I recently got this second hand purse with Fendi markings, can anyone tell me if it's a fake?
















This was hard to get a picture of with the mobile. It says Fendi S.A.S. Roma, Made in Italy, and has a round FF stamp.





Also impossible to photograph, but inside there were random placings of stitchings that possibly say Fendi, impossible to read with the pattern though.


----------



## hmcoffey

Help me authenticate please. She said the new Holograms are being replaced a tag with the words Fendi and  scissor icon.  Is this true?

Item Name: New WITh Tags Fendi 2014 2JOURS Medium Tote Handbag
Item location: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490423501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Item pics: In the listing above


----------



## baglady.1

> soirdefete 	 		 		Hello everyone - I recently got this second hand purse with Fendi markings, can anyone tell me if it's a fake?


 It is authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

soirdefete said:


> Hello everyone - I recently got this second hand purse with Fendi markings, can anyone tell me if it's a fake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was hard to get a picture of with the mobile. It says Fendi S.A.S. Roma, Made in Italy, and has a round FF stamp.
> 
> 
> Also impossible to photograph, but inside there were random placings of stitchings that possibly say Fendi, impossible to read with the pattern though.


 It looks like authentic vintage FENDI -- not sure if it has a serial #, but sometimes these do.


----------



## baglady.1

hmcoffey said:


> Help me authenticate please. She said the new Holograms are being replaced a tag with the words Fendi and  scissor icon.  Is this true?
> 
> Item Name: New WITh Tags Fendi 2014 2JOURS Medium Tote Handbag
> Item location: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181490423501?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item pics: In the listing above


 These pics are too small & there is still a hologram tag, serial #, FENDI patch inside & the RFID tag (with scissors) that you describe. We need better pics to auth.


----------



## Shopping11

Hello,

Can I get some help in authenticating this fendi bag please. Many thanks.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peeka...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce67e8dbb


----------



## baglady.1

Shopping11 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can I get some help in authenticating this fendi bag please. Many thanks.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peeka...259?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce67e8dbb


 Authentic IMO


----------



## hmcoffey

baglady.1 said:


> These pics are too small & there is still a hologram tag, serial #, FENDI patch inside & the RFID tag (with scissors) that you describe. We need better pics to auth.



Thanks so much for the reply! Looks like its a fake then


----------



## soirdefete

baglady.1 said:


> It looks like authentic vintage FENDI -- not sure if it has a serial #, but sometimes these do.



Thank you! I'm glad.  Can you estimate at all what range its value would be in?


----------



## clear

Hello,

Would you help me to authenticate this Fendibag? Thanks in advance

Item Name :Fendi '2Jours' Petite Pink Leather Shopper Bag
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Pink-Leather-Shopper-Bag/8698417/product.html


----------



## Curious___

Can you please help authenticate and if authentic can you tell me how old it is?  Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

clear said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you help me to authenticate this Fendibag? Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name :Fendi '2Jours' Petite Pink Leather Shopper Bag
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Pink-Leather-Shopper-Bag/8698417/product.html


 Need pics of serial # (underside of brown fendi patch), hologram on hologram tag, RFID tag (has scissors on it) and any cards or documents it came with.


----------



## baglady.1

Curious___ said:


> Can you please help authenticate and if authentic can you tell me how old it is?  Thank you!


 These older textile Fendis are near impossible to authenticate. Could you provide a close & clear picture of the fendi plate, so I can clearly see the "FF" and the word FENDI....?


----------



## Curious___

baglady.1 said:


> These older textile Fendis are near impossible to authenticate. Could you provide a close & clear picture of the fendi plate, so I can clearly see the "FF" and the word FENDI....?



This is the closest I could get without it going blurry. Hopefully it's good. Thank you


----------



## lux et veritas

Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, the bag is very structured and narrow and it's difficult to see inside all the way to the bottom. It's a bow/bucket shape. Given to me by my aunt, she thinks it could be from the 1980s. It's in very good condition considering its age. 

The zipper pulls say "Fendi Italy Roma 1925"


----------



## clear

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of serial # (underside of brown fendi patch), hologram on hologram tag, RFID tag (has scissors on it) and any cards or documents it came with.



Thanks! Here are more pictures as requested.


----------



## xibeimunan

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this fendi? Thanks a lot!

Fendi Claudia bag


----------



## rf1583

Please authenticate this Fendi! Thank you so much!
Baby Zucca Spy
Item number 181500018018
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181500018018?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

lux et veritas said:


> Can anyone authenticate this bag for me? I couldn't find a serial number anywhere, the bag is very structured and narrow and it's difficult to see inside all the way to the bottom. It's a bow/bucket shape. Given to me by my aunt, she thinks it could be from the 1980s. It's in very good condition considering its age.
> 
> The zipper pulls say "Fendi Italy Roma 1925"



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

clear said:


> Thanks! Here are more pictures as requested.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram still


----------



## accio sacculus

xibeimunan said:


> Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this fendi? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Fendi Claudia bag
> 
> View attachment 2726215
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726216
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726217
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726218
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726219
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726220
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726221
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726222
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726224
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726225



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

rf1583 said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi! Thank you so much!
> Baby Zucca Spy
> Item number 181500018018
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181500018018?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Curious___

Curious___ said:


> This is the closest I could get without it going blurry. Hopefully it's good. Thank you



I think you missed me


----------



## Curious___

I think you missed me


----------



## lux et veritas

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Oh well. Thanks, though!


----------



## baglady.1

Curious___ said:


> This is the closest I could get without it going blurry. Hopefully it's good. Thank you


 The pic is good, but not feeling good about the bag. So many of these were mass produced & have the serial # -- that it can be deceptive. The plate looks off -- so I would not have much faith in it authenticity. Sorry!


----------



## clear

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram still



Tried my best to take the picture

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Curious___

Awwww thank you &#128546;


----------



## Curious___

baglady.1 said:


> The pic is good, but not feeling good about the bag. So many of these were mass produced & have the serial # -- that it can be deceptive. The plate looks off -- so I would not have much faith in it authenticity. Sorry! [/QUOTE
> 
> Awww thank you &#128546;


----------



## baglady.1

clear said:


> Tried my best to take the picture
> 
> Thanks a lot.


 That's the money pic as they say.... 
your bag is Authentic Fendi


----------



## rf1583

Thank you! Did anyone know they even made the baby in this style with the tortuga handles?


----------



## clear

baglady.1 said:


> That's the money pic as they say....
> your bag is Authentic Fendi



Yeah!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## baglady.1

rf1583 said:


> Thank you! Did anyone know they even made the baby in this style with the tortuga handles?


There are 2 styles of "baby" spy...the bauletto syle has a zipper closure & has braided handles primarily. The other newer style that looks like a smaller spy bag with a snap closure - the zucca nappa version has tortuga handles. Hope that helps...


----------



## rf1583

baglady.1 said:


> There are 2 styles of "baby" spy...the bauletto syle has a zipper closure & has braided handles primarily. The other newer style that looks like a smaller spy bag with a snap closure - the zucca nappa version has tortuga handles. Hope that helps...



That does! Four months ago I bought the bauletto style with the zipper and braided handles that you guys authenticated. I just had no idea they had the newer style with the tortuga handles! I was certainly excited to see it! I have the newer baby in black which I bought when it first came out and I'm just obsessed with these baby spies! Anyway I bought the baby one with the tortuga handles that you guys authenticated so I'm excited to add to my little spy family! You guys are the best!


----------



## orca

Hello!

Could you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance! 

Item name: Fendi-Chameleon-Black-8BL114-HXF

Item number: 371128813278

Seller ID: isoldit.in020

Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=371128813278&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

orca said:


> Hello!
> 
> Could you please kindly help me authenticate this bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Fendi-Chameleon-Black-8BL114-HXF
> 
> Item number: 371128813278
> 
> Seller ID: isoldit.in020
> 
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=371128813278&ssPageName=ADME:X:BOCOR:US:1123



Need to see, clearer, close up, straight on pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please could you possibly authenticate this spy for me?

Item: 100% Authentic Fendi Mini Spy Bag in Brown Leather
Seller: topdraw2000 
No: 161397914746
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259410bc7a

Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please could you possibly authenticate this spy for me?
> 
> Item: 100% Authentic Fendi Mini Spy Bag in Brown Leather
> Seller: topdraw2000
> No: 161397914746
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...46?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item259410bc7a
> 
> Thank you.


 European Fake


----------



## MiniMabel

baglady.1 said:


> European Fake



Hi - thank you for checking for me.....much appreciated!


----------



## Mcandy

Pls help me authenticate this wallet thank you

Item name: fendi zippy wallet
Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...no-canvas-zip-around-wallet-8m0024/1009259331


----------



## accio sacculus

Mcandy said:


> Pls help me authenticate this wallet thank you
> 
> Item name: fendi zippy wallet
> Link: http://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-w...no-canvas-zip-around-wallet-8m0024/1009259331



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab and of the hologram


----------



## designerlust

Is this fendi authentic?

Name: Fendi 2Jours medium in poppy red

Item number: 161398357465

Seller: allure700

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161398357465 

Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

designerlust said:


> Is this fendi authentic?
> 
> Name: Fendi 2Jours medium in poppy red
> 
> Item number: 161398357465
> 
> Seller: allure700
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161398357465
> 
> Thanks



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## orca

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see, clearer, close up, straight on pic of the hologram to confirm...



Thanks accio sacculus! Unfortunately someone has bought the bag


----------



## missholly1212

sgappy2010


----------



## cc_1028

Hi, please help to authenticate this handbag. If there is any more pictures needed please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## cc_1028

more pictures


----------



## baglady.1

cc_1028 said:


> Hi, please help to authenticate this handbag. If there is any more pictures needed please let me know. Thank you.


 Authentic!


----------



## cc_1028

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you Baglady for your prompt reply. I was concerning on the tag with code"8BL114", both '1' are not the same size. Glad to hear it's authentic!


----------



## indi3r4

Hello ladies, 
Can you please authenticate this petite 2jours for me? Thank you so very much!!


----------



## baglady.1

indi3r4 said:


> Hello ladies,
> Can you please authenticate this petite 2jours for me? Thank you so very much!!
> 
> View attachment 2730869
> 
> View attachment 2730846
> View attachment 2730847
> View attachment 2730849
> View attachment 2730851
> View attachment 2730852
> View attachment 2730853
> View attachment 2730855
> View attachment 2730863
> 
> View attachment 2730866


Need a better close up pic of the hologram - use your macro setting - sometimes has a picture of a flower/tulip on it. I need to read the hologram design letters.


----------



## oliveowl

Hi girls! What about this one?

Item Name: Fendi Tobacco Zucca Print Canvas Small Chef Shoulder Bag 
Item Number: 251622760894
Seller ID: texastayl 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Tobacco-Zucca-Print-Canvas-Small-Chef-Shoulder-Bag-/251622760894

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

oliveowl said:


> Hi girls! What about this one?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Tobacco Zucca Print Canvas Small Chef Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 251622760894
> Seller ID: texastayl
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Tobacco-Zucca-Print-Canvas-Small-Chef-Shoulder-Bag-/251622760894
> 
> Thank you!


 Fake


----------



## oliveowl

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


 
Thank you Baglady for your help, I will stay away from this one!


----------



## indi3r4

baglady.1 said:


> Need a better close up pic of the hologram - use your macro setting - sometimes has a picture of a flower/tulip on it. I need to read the hologram design letters.




Thank you so much for your help. I dont have my camera so I took these with my iphone. Same tag just different lighting. Hopefully you can use it. Thanks again


----------



## baglady.1

indi3r4 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I dont have my camera so I took these with my iphone. Same tag just different lighting. Hopefully you can use it. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 2731799
> 
> View attachment 2731800
> View attachment 2731801


It looks good -- yr bag is Authentic


----------



## indi3r4

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good -- yr bag is Authentic



  Thank you so much!


----------



## greengrass

Hi, there!  I'm new here.  

Experts, please help!
Can anyone tell if these are authentic?

1) item name: FENDI BLACK SELLERIA LEATHER VILLA HORSE TOTE SATCHEL BELTED STITCH
 item number:
seller: jennzclozet
link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BLACK...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51c1fdc46a

2) item name: Authentic FENDI Brown Leather SELLERIA GRAND BORGHESE Shoulder Handbag Tote Bag
item number: ?
seller: 2ndtimearound6464
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251577100877?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

3) item name: FENDI SELLERIA SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER 
item number:8BT093 10055352
seller: brand-works
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422636403?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

greengrass said:


> Hi, there!  I'm new here.
> 
> Experts, please help!
> Can anyone tell if these are authentic?
> 
> 1) item name: FENDI BLACK SELLERIA LEATHER VILLA HORSE TOTE SATCHEL BELTED STITCH
> item number:
> seller: jennzclozet
> link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BLACK...554?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51c1fdc46a
> 
> 2) item name: Authentic FENDI Brown Leather SELLERIA GRAND BORGHESE Shoulder Handbag Tote Bag
> item number: ?
> seller: 2ndtimearound6464
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251577100877?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 3) item name: FENDI SELLERIA SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER
> item number:8BT093 10055352
> seller: brand-works
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111422636403?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 All 3 are authentic Fendi Selleria


----------



## greengrass

Hi, baglady.  Thank you so much! 
So, how do you tell whether a Fendi is authentic?  I am so in the dark about this sort of thing.


----------



## missholly1212

Please can you authenticate this bag


Name Fendi Cognac Spy Bag

Item number: 141383961946

Seller ID: shoegrl86

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100% Fendi Spy Bag in soft Cognac Leather

TIA


----------



## baglady.1

missholly1212 said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> Name Fendi Cognac Spy Bag
> 
> Item number: 141383961946
> 
> Seller ID: shoegrl86
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100% Fendi Spy Bag in soft Cognac Leather
> 
> TIA


Need pic of hologram tag & leather serial 3 strip sewn into bag lining.


----------



## missholly1212

missholly1212 said:


> Please can you authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> Name Fendi Cognac Spy Bag
> 
> Item number: 141383961946
> 
> Seller ID: shoegrl86
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100%Authent...waiting for seller to get back to me&#128522;


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I have the extra pics









The last one looks like the crystal end is broken or missing.
I hope these help


----------



## baglady.1

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I have the extra pics
> 
> View attachment 2733760
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733761
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733763
> 
> The last one looks like the crystal end is broken or missing.
> I hope these help


 The spy bag is authentic 
Yes it is missing the end decorative piece - called a spy glass. It is not something you can easily find or buy...unless someone is "parting out" their spy bag....


----------



## nycnftm

Is there an online service who will authenticate a Fendi belt? 


Or any ideas on eBay #s
191291998053 and 201145346686


----------



## missholly1212

Thank you baglady your the best&#128522;


----------



## baglady.1

nycnftm said:


> Is there an online service who will authenticate a Fendi belt?
> 
> 
> Or any ideas on eBay #s
> 191291998053 and 201145346686


 No online service I am aware of does that & the price would probably be prohibitive. 
this one is definitely fake:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Belt-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

The other one is suspect...there are many fakes of the style circulating. HTH.


----------



## nycnftm

they came with credit card receipts from a Fendi store in Japan. One of the 3 did the others have that yellow store receipt. fake? sad ;(


----------



## niva

Hi! I hope I'm posting in the right thread, I have a Fendi bag that I'm pretty sure is authentic as I have the authenticity card. although it doesen't have a hologram tag, but a number where the hologram tag should be, with one letter and six(?) numbers. What I am most of all curious about is what kind of bag it is! I haven't been able to find this model anywhere online, only thing I can see is it looks like the 2bag, but the top half is in sheep/lamb fur/wool, and the bottom is leather. It's a big shopper size bag. Does anyone know what it's called?


----------



## peesaravan

I found a Fendi bag at a thrift store that has the exact same logo as the picture below. I've never seen a Fendi logo like that but have you? Could it be fake? The inside leather tag also says "FENDI exclusively for Neiman Marcus Made in Italy (I think).

I value  your opinions!


----------



## peesaravan

peesaravan said:


> I found a Fendi bag at a thrift store that has the exact same logo as the picture below. I've never seen a Fendi logo like that but have you? Could it be fake? The inside leather tag also says "FENDI exclusively for Neiman Marcus Made in Italy (I think).
> 
> I value  your opinions!



my post was moved here so i didnt follow the guidelines. im not asking whether the bag is fake or real. just asking if the same logo and leather tag could be found on a real fendi


----------



## baglady.1

peesaravan said:


> i found a fendi bag at a thrift store that has the exact same logo as the picture below. I've never seen a fendi logo like that but have you? Could it be fake? The inside leather tag also says "fendi exclusively for neiman marcus made in italy (i think).
> 
> I value  your opinions!


 it is authentic vintage fendi


----------



## baglady.1

niva said:


> Hi! I hope I'm posting in the right thread, I have a Fendi bag that I'm pretty sure is authentic as I have the authenticity card. although it doesen't have a hologram tag, but a number where the hologram tag should be, with one letter and six(?) numbers. What I am most of all curious about is what kind of bag it is! I haven't been able to find this model anywhere online, only thing I can see is it looks like the 2bag, but the top half is in sheep/lamb fur/wool, and the bottom is leather. It's a big shopper size bag. Does anyone know what it's called?


 I'd like to see more pics, especially the hologram tag (sewn into bag lining), serial # on underside of Fendi patch inside & Fendi patch inside.


----------



## beb20

Hi ladies! Can you please authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## beb20

Hi ladies! Can anyone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks!


----------



## peesaravan

baglady.1 said:


> it is authentic vintage fendi



thank you baglady! hope the bag is still there when i return for it today!


----------



## niva

baglady.1 said:


> I'd like to see more pics, especially the hologram tag (sewn into bag lining), serial # on underside of Fendi patch inside & Fendi patch inside.


as I wrote in my post the fabric tag where the hologram tag is supposed to be, has only a number on it but not a hologram tag, wich I think is weird since I have the authenticity card... but have you seen a model like this one before? I am so courious what kind it is as I couldn't find it anywhere. Am adding a few more pictures of the tags etc now =) let me know if you need better pictures and I'll try to fix it!


----------



## baglady.1

niva said:


> as I wrote in my post the fabric tag where the hologram tag is supposed to be, has only a number on it but not a hologram tag, wich I think is weird since I have the authenticity card... but have you seen a model like this one before? I am so courious what kind it is as I couldn't find it anywhere. Am adding a few more pictures of the tags etc now =) let me know if you need better pictures and I'll try to fix it!


I need pic of the side that should have the hologram...but so far it is not making sense...the auth card is for an entirely different bag from a different year and the other things I see are all wrong....looking like the style is called "fake".:rain:


----------



## baglady.1

beb20 said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone please authenticate this wallet? Thanks!


Need pic of hologram tag & serial # that is imprinted near the place you put the cash.


----------



## beb20

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & serial # that is imprinted near the place you put the cash.



Here ya go,hun..


----------



## baglady.1

beb20 said:


> Here ya go,hun..


 Looks authentic


----------



## kimwright

Can anyone help me with this please...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Be...9999?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item19f2439ddf

more pictures if needed


----------



## beb20

baglady.1 said:


> Looks authentic


Phew! This is my first Fendi,I usually collect LV and Gucci but I can't pass on the price. LOL! Thanks again!


----------



## kimwright

Sorry forgot to post this...

Item Name: Women's Beautiful Fendi Black Leather Buckle Purse
Item Number: Not sure sorry
Seller ID: kimsprelovedwardrobe
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Be...9999?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item19f2439ddf



I have more pictures but struggling too put them on here


----------



## baglady.1

kimwright said:


> Can anyone help me with this please...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Womens-Be...9999?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item19f2439ddf
> 
> more pictures if needed


 Fake


----------



## kimwright

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Could you explain too me what makes it a fake? So I know for future ref, Thank you


----------



## niva

baglady.1 said:


> I need pic of the side that should have the hologram...but so far it is not making sense...the auth card is for an entirely different bag from a different year and the other things I see are all wrong....looking like the style is called "fake".:rain:


wow that's weird, the side of the tag where the hologram should be has a letter and six digits on it only.. the cards were in the bag, but I found it in a storage in my house that the janitor was going to throw away, together with a purse that i have authenticated, fom another brand. As copies are not veru usual in my country and this is a very rich neighbourhood, could the bag be real or is it guaranteed to be fake? The stitching looks good as far as I can see, also the little lock for the side with the fendi logo follows, secured in small plastic bag. The only thing really missing is the hologram..:/ but what is this bag called? I'd love to have the model name so I can maybe compare it to another real one in a shop in my home country or ask them to take a look   Thanks for the help!


----------



## niva

niva said:


> wow that's weird, the side of the tag where the hologram should be has a letter and six digits on it only.. the cards were in the bag, but I found it in a storage in my house that the janitor was going to throw away, together with a purse that i have authenticated, fom another brand. As copies are not veru usual in my country and this is a very rich neighbourhood, could the bag be real or is it guaranteed to be fake? The stitching looks good as far as I can see, also the little lock for the side with the fendi logo follows, secured in small plastic bag. The only thing really missing is the hologram..:/ but what is this bag called? I'd love to have the model name so I can maybe compare it to another real one in a shop in my home country or ask them to take a look   Thanks for the help!


so there is actuaally no Fendi bag at all with lamb fur/wool and calf leather? ( I know the leather is real) is it common to make fake bags in styles that doesen't exist? seems like such a waste of time


----------



## simsima

Hi guys 
Would you kindly authenticate the below fendi 2jours purse for me? A friend of mine is selling and I want to make sure it is all good...better safe than sorry!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

simsima said:


> Hi guys
> Would you kindly authenticate the below fendi 2jours purse for me? A friend of mine is selling and I want to make sure it is all good...better safe than sorry!
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 2736784
> View attachment 2736785
> View attachment 2736786
> View attachment 2736787
> View attachment 2736788


 need pic of hologram on tag inside handbag attached to lining.


----------



## simsima

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of hologram on tag inside handbag attached to lining.




Please find attached.
Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

simsima said:


> Please find attached.
> Thanks
> View attachment 2737165
> View attachment 2737166


 This is Authentic Fendi


----------



## simsima

baglady.1 said:


> This is Authentic Fendi




Thank youu ))


----------



## lnw85

Hi authenticators!

I would very much appreciate your help authenticating the bag below.

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Black Leather Shoulder Hand Bag - Excellent Pre-Owned Condition
Item Number: 141390999564
Seller ID: crescentresourcesinc 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=141390999564&txnId=1013015616004

Have gotten the bag already so I am including some additional pics I thought would be helpful.

Thanks so much for looking at this for me


----------



## baglady.1

lnw85 said:


> Hi authenticators!
> 
> I would very much appreciate your help authenticating the bag below.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Black Leather Shoulder Hand Bag - Excellent Pre-Owned Condition
> Item Number: 141390999564
> Seller ID: crescentresourcesinc
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=141390999564&txnId=1013015616004
> 
> Have gotten the bag already so I am including some additional pics I thought would be helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much for looking at this for me


 Sorry, this is fake


----------



## lnw85

baglady.1 said:


> Sorry, this is fake



I was worried about that.... Oh well.
Thanks for your help!  As always, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## ray68

Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi Chef? it should be about 7 years old. The hologram is peeling but it does not seem to be glued on. 
Thanks a lot.
R.


----------



## baglady.1

ray68 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi Chef? it should be about 7 years old. The hologram is peeling but it does not seem to be glued on.
> Thanks a lot.
> R.


Pls provide a complete set of pics.


----------



## ray68

Do you need any in particular? Or would you  like clearer ones than those I have attached in previous post? Thanks!


----------



## ray68

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/fendi/fendi6_zpsec58518a.jpg

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/fendi/fendi9_zpsa68888f3.jpg

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/Vendite/fendi5_zpsfb584512.jpg

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/Vendite/fendi2_zpsf80275b9.jpg

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/Vendite/fendi4_zps73850408.jpg

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh562/Vaisheva1/Vendite/fendi8_zps614f0247.jpg

Hope that work!


----------



## baglady.1

ray68 said:


> Hope that work!


 It is authentic FENDi from 2005 season, but some of the hardware is not original (ie replace with non oem parts)


----------



## ray68

How weird is that? I wonder why and who changed these parts. Which parts are not authentic? I would like to report that to seller. I paid 110$ for it so I was on two minds. I suppose it's a fair price. I hate fakes and was really worried. So many thanks! A burden off my chest.


----------



## baglady.1

ray68 said:


> How weird is that? I wonder why and who changed these parts. Which parts are not authentic? I would like to report that to seller. I paid 110$ for it so I was on two minds. I suppose it's a fair price. I hate fakes and was really worried. So many thanks! A burden off my chest.


 If there is a listing related to the bag it needs to be provided here in the correct format (see post #1) -- but with the few pics provided I noticed a screw with a slot in it bolting the strap ring. They don't have slots...they are usually blank & riveted on the bag. HTH


----------



## ray68

I see what you mean now! It was bought on Depop. I'll check the format. Thank you.


----------



## ray68

Is that any help?


----------



## authenticplease

Item:  secret code
Ebay item: ended
Seller: Cooliey

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Just want to ensure authenticity....thanks, ladies!


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Item:  secret code
> Ebay item: ended
> Seller: Cooliey
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Just want to ensure authenticity....thanks, ladies!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Item:  secret code
> Ebay item: ended
> Seller: Cooliey
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Just want to ensure authenticity....thanks, ladies!







accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...




Here it is......thanks!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, I would like you to see if this bag on ebay is authentic. When I asked the seller if it was authentic I was verbally abused and insulted.


Item Name: Fendi spy
Item Number: 111455778780
Seller: tcovert1975

Auction site
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi Authentic Spy Bag Zucca Lamb +Calf Blue Leather Handbag Rare!


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> Here it is......thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2743672


Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

missholly1212 said:


> Hi, I would like you to see if this bag on ebay is authentic. When I asked the seller if it was authentic I was verbally abused and insulted.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi spy
> Item Number: 111455778780
> Seller: tcovert1975
> 
> Auction site
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi Authentic Spy Bag Zucca Lamb +Calf Blue Leather Handbag Rare!


 MH - sorry to hear that - the seller is ridiculous! :censor: 
Mainly because that is one big Fat Ugly Fake Fendi Spy bag


----------



## missholly1212

baglady.1 said:


> MH - sorry to hear that - the seller is ridiculous! :censor:
> Mainly because that is one big Fat Ugly Fake Fendi Spy bag




Thank you baglady that cheers me up&#128522;hopefully it will be reported to ebay.


----------



## authenticplease

authenticplease said:


> Item:  secret code
> Ebay item: ended
> Seller: Cooliey
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Just want to ensure authenticity....thanks, ladies!





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...





baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!




Many thanks, Baglady.1!


----------



## peesaravan

Bought this from someone on a local ad today for $85...I bought it on impulse cause it looked and felt decent and i couldnt pass it up at that price so I hope it's authentic =X Can anyone please help me confirm? Thank you for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

peesaravan said:


> Bought this from someone on a local ad today for $85...I bought it on impulse cause it looked and felt decent and i couldnt pass it up at that price so I hope it's authentic =X Can anyone please help me confirm? Thank you for your help!


 Authentic vintage Fendi


----------



## peesaravan

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic vintage Fendi



omg thank you baglady!!!! phew even though $85 is not a crazy amount, i wouldve been very sad if it was fake! you and the seller made my day =D


----------



## crisbac

Hello Dear Authenticators,
Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance! 


Item Name: Not provided 
Item Number: Publicación #523234207
Seller ID: ARDILLACANIBAL
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-523234207-cartera-baguette-fendi-_JM


----------



## baglady.1

> Item Name: Not provided
> Item Number: Publicación #523234207
> Seller ID: ARDILLACANIBAL
> Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...ette-fendi-_JM


 Looks Fake


----------



## crisbac

baglady.1 said:


> Looks Fake


Thank you so much Baglady!


----------



## pursefabi

Hi,
I am new on this site, but I really need help! can anybody that understand about FENDI SPY bags. If they can come without black hologram tag? And a non metal tag inside?
I just bought a ZUCCA TORTUGA ( I Know its an old model but I really like this one!  )
 I was looking the other pictures, mine is the only one without the Metal FENDI tag inside.
Thank you Girls!


----------



## baglady.1

pursefabi said:


> Hi,
> I am new on this site, but I really need help! can anybody that understand about FENDI SPY bags. If they can come without black hologram tag? And a non metal tag inside?
> I just bought a ZUCCA TORTUGA ( I Know its an old model but I really like this one!  )
> I was looking the other pictures, mine is the only one without the Metal FENDI tag inside.
> Thank you Girls!


 This is actually a more recent spy bag from the serial #, but it should have a hologram tag sewn into the lining. Keep looking....


----------



## pursefabi

baglady.1 said:


> This is actually a more recent spy bag from the serial #, but it should have a hologram tag sewn into the lining. Keep looking....



Thanks Baglady! I thought it could be an old one because of the type of leather tag (instead of Metal). I have talked to the seller, bag is already in the mail. But she said there is an hologram inside, she just forgot to take pic ( And I forgot to ask before i ordered :giggles
Lets pray in 4 days it will be here, and I will take a picture to post here again!
 Than if you're around I would love your opnion!! (because I dont have a clue what those bunch of Fendi numbers means. , why they cannot be easy to date like on LV purses!?!)
Thank youu!!


----------



## Shopping11

Hi,
Can I get some help authenticating this fendi bag please.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce7c0d13f

I had been trying to find more information on this bag. Does it come with long or short removable strap? Some seems to be cross body and adjustable yet some come with one that goes over arm and sits on the shoulder. TIA


----------



## baglady.1

Shopping11 said:


> Hi,
> Can I get some help authenticating this fendi bag please.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce7c0d13f
> 
> I had been trying to find more information on this bag. Does it come with long or short removable strap? Some seems to be cross body and adjustable yet some come with one that goes over arm and sits on the shoulder. TIA


 We need more pics, the hologram tag & serial # strip sewn into lining of pocket, RFID tag...The peekaboo comes with an adjustable shoulder strap and and hand held handle...that's it!


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Leater Black Handbag Perfect Condition Medium
Item Number: 261586211135
Seller ID: lisawei76
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce7c0d13f


----------



## baglady.1

Maedy said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Leater Black Handbag Perfect Condition Medium
> Item Number: 261586211135
> Seller ID: lisawei76
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...135?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce7c0d13f


See my comment below. I would not bid without those pics...just a suspect bag...


----------



## Maedy

baglady.1 said:


> See my comment below. I would not bid without those pics...just a suspect bag...


Thank you. I thought the price was too good to be true anw


----------



## NoeGal

Hi, can you authenticate this one for me, thanks:

Item name: FENDI IVORY BLUE COTTON TRIANGLE SCARF FENDI SIGNATURE BNWT $225 52" X 52" X 96"

Number: 161385293267

Seller: doctorrabkin

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-IVORY...arves_Wraps&hash=item25935025d3#ht_311wt_1362


----------



## baglady.1

NoeGal said:


> Hi, can you authenticate this one for me, thanks:
> 
> Item name: FENDI IVORY BLUE COTTON TRIANGLE SCARF FENDI SIGNATURE BNWT $225 52" X 52" X 96"
> 
> Number: 161385293267
> 
> Seller: doctorrabkin
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-IVORY...arves_Wraps&hash=item25935025d3#ht_311wt_1362


 Authentic


----------



## NoeGal

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


 
Many thanks for your help baglady.1, you are the best!
Rgs, NoeGal


----------



## kidrobot1

Hello!  I would love to have this Fendi petit 2jours authenticated if possible.  I purchased this bag from ruelala and after reading all the posts about ruelala selling fake Fendi's, I am worried that this bag is not authentic.  I really appreciate it.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

kidrobot1 said:


> Hello!  I would love to have this Fendi petit 2jours authenticated if possible.  I purchased this bag from ruelala and after reading all the posts about ruelala selling fake Fendi's, I am worried that this bag is not authentic.  I really appreciate it.  Thank you in advance!


It is authentic FENDI


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can you pls authenticate this fendi bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231333568707?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
ebay item#
231333568707
Seller: jfc218

Thansk so much in advance


----------



## crisbac

Hello Dear Authenticators,
Sorry to bother you again, but I'm still in search for the right one!  I'd really appreciate it if you could tell me if there is a possibility this bag could be authentic, please. Thank you so much in advance! 

Item Name: Not provided
Item Number: Publicación #524031190 
Seller ID: AGUS1624
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-524031190-cartera-fendi-original-_JM?attribute=83000-92028


----------



## greengrass

Hi, experts!  What are your thoughts on this bag?  Authentic or not?

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Selleria Borghese Leopard Handbag #C119R
Item Number: #C119R
Seller ID: world-select-mall
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...081?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2595466351

Thank you!


----------



## jberry

Hi everyone, can I get this bag authenticated and ID'ed? Thank you so much!

Link to pictures: http://imgur.com/a/kNWWN


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Hello experts can you pls authenticate this fendi bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231333568707?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> ebay item#
> 231333568707
> Seller: jfc218
> 
> Thansk so much in advance


 Did U win it? It is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

> *CRISBAC*: Hello Dear Authenticators,
> Sorry to bother you again, but I'm still in search for the right one!   I'd really appreciate it if you could tell me if there is a possibility  this bag could be authentic, please. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Not provided
> Item Number: Publicación #524031190
> Seller ID: AGUS1624
> Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/...te=83000-92028


 Looks a bit off, need pics of serial # imprinted inside pocket on lining & pic of underside of closure buckle.


----------



## baglady.1

jberry said:


> Hi everyone, can I get this bag authenticated and ID'ed? Thank you so much!
> 
> Link to pictures: http://imgur.com/a/kNWWN


 Need pic of leather serial # tag & hologram tag sewn into lining of pocket or bag.


----------



## Damier Dme

Hi, ladies! I don't know how you tell, but can you give this one a look?  I'm new to Fendi, have only had one bag... and thank you!!
Item Name:Auth FENDI Brown Black Striped Canvas and Leather Mini Boston Bag Purse #12557
Item Number:191328086604
Seller ID:appleproject
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191328086604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> Did U win it? It is authentic



Oh no baglady.1 i just chkd ebay right now and its sold already. I really appreciate your help though. Thanks again.


----------



## maraclara

Experts i need help again with this fendi tote pls
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271607104033?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I
ebay item#
271607104033
Seller:coll2655

Thanks so much again in advance


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello, 

What do you think of this one ? 

Name: Authentic FENDI snakeskin handbag

Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-FE...983?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce84b3e27 

Thanks a lot, 

Marie


----------



## baglady.1

Damier Dme said:


> Hi, ladies! I don't know how you tell, but can you give this one a look?  I'm new to Fendi, have only had one bag... and thank you!!
> Item Name:Auth FENDI Brown Black Striped Canvas and Leather Mini Boston Bag Purse #12557
> Item Number:191328086604
> Seller ID:appleproject
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191328086604?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

maraclara said:


> Experts i need help again with this fendi tote pls
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271607104033?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:I
> ebay item#
> 271607104033
> Seller:coll2655
> 
> Thanks so much again in advance


 It says there is no serial # so we can't give opinion...sorry!


----------



## baglady.1

rollingmarie said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of this one ?
> 
> Name: Authentic FENDI snakeskin handbag
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Authentic-FE...983?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ce84b3e27
> 
> Thanks a lot,
> 
> Marie


 See post #1 of this thread. Not enough pics for us.


----------



## maraclara

baglady.1 said:


> It says there is no serial # so we can't give opinion...sorry!



Ok thanks baglady.1


----------



## jberry

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of leather serial # tag & hologram tag sewn into lining of pocket or bag.



Oops, here ya go!


----------



## baglady.1

jberry said:


> Oops, here ya go!


 Authentic


----------



## -flawless-

Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I purchased it at a local vconsignment store. TIA!

Item name: unknown
Link: n/a


----------



## jberry

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

-flawless- said:


> Could you ladies help me authenticate this bag please? I purchased it at a local vconsignment store. TIA!
> 
> Item name: unknown
> Link: n/a


 Authentic Vintage Epi Leather Fendi


----------



## -flawless-

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Epi Leather Fendi



Thank you very much! Would you happened to kniw the year of this bag?


----------



## rollingmarie

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread. Not enough pics for us.



Oups sorry !!

I've asked for other pics that you can find bellow.

The owner also mentioned "This bag was purchased in the New York City ,NY years ago....I don't know exactly, but probably in the 90's. It's is great condition, barely used...back then there was no serial numbers in the bags."

What do you think ?


----------



## rollingmarie

Hello !

What about this one as well ?

Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-Fendi-B...wn-BF063985-/311094926086?hash=item486eb3db06 
Name: Auth Fendi Baguette Selleria Shoulder Bag Leather Dark Brown(BF063985) 

(pics at the bottom of the ebay description)


----------



## baglady.1

rollingmarie said:


> Oups sorry !!
> 
> I've asked for other pics that you can find bellow.
> 
> The owner also mentioned "This bag was purchased in the New York City ,NY years ago....I don't know exactly, but probably in the 90's. It's is great condition, barely used...back then there was no serial numbers in the bags."
> 
> What do you think ?


 My gut says it is not real. And that isn't snakeskin either....


----------



## baglady.1

rollingmarie said:


> Hello !
> 
> What about this one as well ?
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Auth-Fendi-B...wn-BF063985-/311094926086?hash=item486eb3db06
> Name: Auth Fendi Baguette Selleria Shoulder Bag Leather Dark Brown(BF063985)
> 
> (pics at the bottom of the ebay description)


 Authentic Vintage Selleria Fendi - a better choice


----------



## ray68

Hi, would you please authenticate this bag?
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Fe...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4adbfc0e57

ebay listing


----------



## baglady.1

ray68 said:


> Hi, would you please authenticate this bag?
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Authentic-Fe...51?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4adbfc0e57
> 
> ebay listing


See post #1 if this thread, need a lot more pics, esp hologram tag & serial # strip & interior of bag.


----------



## pursefabi

HI! I am back! 
My bag just arrived, seems so new. Could you please have a look in the pics!
The tag written Fendi inside its not metal and the serial number is written behind in the same piece of leather. Hologram its a bit comming out but just a plastic transparent thing ( the silver part looks like is printed on the tag). Could be 2011? seems almost new...Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

pursefabi said:


> HI! I am back!
> My bag just arrived, seems so new. Could you please have a look in the pics!
> The tag written Fendi inside its not metal and the serial number is written behind in the same piece of leather. Hologram its a bit comming out but just a plastic transparent thing ( the silver part looks like is printed on the tag). Could be 2011? seems almost new...Thanks!


Yes it is very new for a spy -- 2011-2012 season, Authentic of course...Big Congrats!!


----------



## crisbac

baglady.1 said:


> Looks a bit off, need pics of serial # imprinted inside pocket on lining & pic of underside of closure buckle.





Thank you Baglady.1!!  
I asked for the pictures but the seller did not answer and now I see the article is not published any longer. 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## kidrobot1

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic FENDI


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hello can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?  Thank you

Item: Fendi Peekaboo Handbag Satchel Ivory Leather 
eBay item: 331322837353 
Seller:  dede1028 
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24614969


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?  Thank you
> 
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo Handbag Satchel Ivory Leather
> eBay item: 331322837353
> Seller:  dede1028
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24614969


 Fake


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


WOW Thank YOU!!  I thoguht with the Selleria tg and serial number it had to be real. UGH.. how can you tell.  Gonna share a few others. Thank you so very very much!!!!  I was going to bid.  UGH feeling stupid!!!!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hello again... can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? Thank you so much for your help.. you are so very appreciated  

Item: FAB! NWT NEW FENDI Peekaboo Sueded Leather Water Snake Large BAG w dustbag/cards

eBay item: 311100062888
Seller: elorac58 
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item486f023ca8


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello again... can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? Thank you so much for your help.. you are so very appreciated
> 
> Item: FAB! NWT NEW FENDI Peekaboo Sueded Leather Water Snake Large BAG w dustbag/cards
> 
> eBay item: 311100062888
> Seller: elorac58
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FAB-NWT-NEW...888?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item486f023ca8


 Authentic Fendi & a nice one!


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> WOW Thank YOU!!  I thoguht with the Selleria tg and serial number it had to be real. UGH.. how can you tell.  Gonna share a few others. Thank you so very very much!!!!  I was going to bid.  UGH feeling stupid!!!!


 It takes many years & tedious documentation to detect fakes like this....don't try this at home, LOL!


----------



## eleanorg151

Hello Ladies!
Football is on all over the house so it's a great time to see if you can authenticate this Fendi.  It's an old checkerboard crossbody.

History: Purchased at a tag sale
Who took Pix: I did

So sad that the edge is damaged.  Any ideas how to get that repaired?

Thanks for any assistance.
El


----------



## eleanorg151

Opps, forgot main pix.


----------



## baglady.1

eleanorg151 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Football is on all over the house so it's a great time to see if you can authenticate this Fendi.  It's an old checkerboard crossbody.
> 
> History: Purchased at a tag sale
> Who took Pix: I did
> 
> So sad that the edge is damaged.  Any ideas how to get that repaired?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> El


 Authentic Vintage Fendi 
No idea about repairs....


----------



## eleanorg151

Thanks so much for your help.  Good news for me.  Bad news for all those watching football here....our team is not winning!!!

P.S. What is the official name of the bag?


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> It takes many years & tedious documentation to detect fakes like this....don't try this at home, LOL!




HAHAHAHA  too funny!!!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Thank you again for your help.  ONE MORE PLEASE!!!!  Can you Authenticate this one  Ebay 

Auction Title:Authentic FENDI Goatskin Leather & Suede Black Peekaboo - NWOT!!
Ebay Seller: couturecollections.nw


Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a43db39a8


THANK YOU   auction is ending soon....


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Thank you again for your help.  ONE MORE PLEASE!!!!  Can you Authenticate this one  Ebay
> 
> Auction Title:Authentic FENDI Goatskin Leather & Suede Black Peekaboo - NWOT!!
> Ebay Seller: couturecollections.nw
> 
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a43db39a8
> 
> 
> THANK YOU   auction is ending soon....


 Sorry I missed it, but I see no issues with it.


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Thank you so much for helping with these Fendi Peekaboo bags.  Here's another... THANK YOU   

*[FONT=&quot]Item Name: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Fendi Peekaboo Bag Sueded Leather Water Snake Bag[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Item Number:[/FONT]*  261601197248[FONT=&quot]
*Seller ID: ex_gamer*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...g-/261601197248?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

[FONT=&quot]The seller[FONT=&quot] sent me more photos of the serial number and hologram [FONT=&quot]square[FONT=&quot] but it's not on the listing..[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
*[/FONT]


----------



## maya5

Hi, Can you help me?Please authentic this Fendi mia?I would like to sell it, But am not sure if it's a real one or not.


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Thank you so much for helping with these Fendi Peekaboo bags.  Here's another... THANK YOU
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Item Name: [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Fendi Peekaboo Bag Sueded Leather Water Snake Bag[/FONT]
> *[FONT=&quot]Item Number:[/FONT]*  261601197248[FONT=&quot]
> *Seller ID: ex_gamer*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...g-/261601197248?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> [FONT=&quot]The seller[FONT=&quot] sent me more photos of the serial number and hologram [FONT=&quot]square[FONT=&quot] but it's not on the listing..[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
> *[/FONT]


cAN i HAVE THOSE PHOTOS?


----------



## baglady.1

maya5 said:


> Hi, Can you help me?Please authentic this Fendi mia?I would like to sell it, But am not sure if it's a real one or not.


fake! Sorry.....


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> cAN i HAVE THOSE PHOTOS?



I was unable to take the photos from the ebay message, but I wrote the seller and asked her to e-mail them to me.  Once I get them, I'll share with you/  THANK YOU


----------



## heavenlysoft

Hi there! 

Would you please see if this bag is authentic?  The serial number is the same as another bag that I've seen.  Thank you very much!

Item Name: NEW AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM WITH STRAP COFFEE/DARK BROWN PALLADIUM
Item Number: 331327019727
Seller ID: bagaddicts73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24a11acf


----------



## accio sacculus

heavenlysoft said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Would you please see if this bag is authentic?  The serial number is the same as another bag that I've seen.  Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: NEW AUTHENTIC FENDI 2JOURS BAG MEDIUM WITH STRAP COFFEE/DARK BROWN PALLADIUM
> Item Number: 331327019727
> Seller ID: bagaddicts73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...727?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d24a11acf



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## heavenlysoft

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!


----------



## maya5

thnaks and this fendi bag?


----------



## baglady.1

maya5 said:


> thnaks and this fendi bag?


 Fake also


----------



## greengrass

Hello, experts!  Can you tell me if this Selleria is authentic?

Item Name:  AUTHENTIC New FENDI Selleria Embossed Horse Leather Satchel Bag Purse +DUST BAG
Item Number:  ???
Seller: further-more
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c8cc431d3

Thank you ahead of time! 
~Greengrass.


----------



## Madoverbags

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated. I purchased this at a vintage handbag store in mykonos and I wanted to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called and the exotic skin that it is made of I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks so much.

devanshi


----------



## yuey09

Can you please authenticate this fend. Thank you so much!

Item Name: PETITE FENDI 2 JOURS
Item Number: Not sure where to find it 
Seller ID: bagaddicts73
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...E-/231340831860?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

greengrass said:


> Hello, experts!  Can you tell me if this Selleria is authentic?
> 
> Item Name:  AUTHENTIC New FENDI Selleria Embossed Horse Leather Satchel Bag Purse +DUST BAG
> Item Number:  ???
> Seller: further-more
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...pt=AU_Women_Bags_Handbags&hash=item2c8cc431d3
> 
> Thank you ahead of time!
> ~Greengrass.



Need to see clearer, close up pics of the hologram and serial strip, the pic provided is very blurry...


----------



## accio sacculus

Madoverbags said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated. I purchased this at a vintage handbag store in mykonos and I wanted to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called and the exotic skin that it is made of I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> devanshi



Need to see a clear, close up straight on pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

yuey09 said:


> Can you please authenticate this fend. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: PETITE FENDI 2 JOURS
> Item Number: Not sure where to find it
> Seller ID: bagaddicts73
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...E-/231340831860?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Madoverbags

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up straight on pic of the hologram to confirm...



Here is another picture ... If any more are required do let me know 

Thanks


----------



## yuey09

Can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you so much! Very appreciate it!!!

Item Name: PETITE FENDI 2 JOURS
Item Number: ?? 
Seller ID: mushroomsupply 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2JOUR...0-/271584561291?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## baglady.1

Madoverbags said:


> View attachment 2760940
> 
> 
> Here is another picture ... If any more are required do let me know
> 
> Thanks


Authentic vintage Fendi Compilation


----------



## baglady.1

yuey09 said:


> Can you please authenticate this bag. Thank you so much! Very appreciate it!!!
> 
> Item Name: PETITE FENDI 2 JOURS
> Item Number: ??
> Seller ID: mushroomsupply
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2JOUR...0-/271584561291?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


 Need pics of hologram tag, serial # on underside of FENDI patch & RFID tag (with scissors) - all close & clear...


----------



## yuey09

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of hologram tag, serial # on underside of FENDI patch & RFID tag (with scissors) - all close & clear...


Hi, here are the pictures requested. Also, other 2jours bags that I saw, the last few digits of the serial number consists of 4 number instead of the 3 in this bag (ex: this bag has it as 148-010....other 2jours bag that I saw maybe has it as 139-2384. Also, I saw a another listing on ebay for the exact same bag and the serial number for that bag is exactly the same as this one. Can 2jours bags have the same exact serial number. Thank you!

Attached are the additional pictures that the seller sent me


----------



## baglady.1

yuey09 said:


> Hi, here are the pictures requested. Also, other 2jours bags that I saw, the last few digits of the serial number consists of 4 number instead of the 3 in this bag (ex: this bag has it as 148-010....other 2jours bag that I saw maybe has it as 139-2384. Also, I saw a another listing on ebay for the exact same bag and the serial number for that bag is exactly the same as this one. Can 2jours bags have the same exact serial number. Thank you!
> 
> Attached are the additional pictures that the seller sent me


The serial # can be the same or different. It just gives "class/season" information. The bag is Authentic


----------



## yuey09

baglady.1 said:


> The serial # can be the same or different. It just gives "class/season" information. The bag is Authentic


Thank you so much! Could you please tell me what the code say? Like what year is the bag from? Thank you so much! (8BH253-D7E  148-010)


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> cAN i HAVE THOSE PHOTOS?


Finally was able to get those photos... trying now to figure out how to post them!!!

Hope this works... cant get them bigger but will try


----------



## baglady.1

BiewerBirkin said:


> Finally was able to get those photos... trying now to figure out how to post them!!!
> 
> Hope this works... cant get them bigger but will try


 Looks Good


----------



## BiewerBirkin

baglady.1 said:


> looks good


thank you baglady


----------



## kellybonly

Hello baglady,
Can you please authenticate this for me?
Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

kellybonly said:


> Hello baglady,
> Can you please authenticate this for me?
> Thank you!


 Are these pictures your own or what is the source?


----------



## kellybonly

These are my pictures, please let me know if you need additional pictures.


----------



## baglady.1

kellybonly said:


> These are my pictures, please let me know if you need additional pictures.


 Yes, I'd like more pictures of the hologram including a few where you lift up the loose edges a bit and show what is underneath, if anything, on the cloth it is attached to. Also, is the snakeskin real snakeskin in your opinion?


----------



## kellybonly

Hello baglady,
Here are additional pictures.
Yes, the snakeskin is real.


----------



## baglady.1

kellybonly said:


> Hello baglady,
> Here are additional pictures.
> Yes, the snakeskin is real.


 The bag is authentic Fendi  Congrats!


----------



## kellybonly

baglady,
 OMG! THANK YOU! 
I am so trilled!


----------



## kellybonly

I meant to say thrilled! So thrilled!


----------



## Bon Voyage

Hi there, I was wondering if this is an authentic Spy bag? It does have double hinges on the coin purse part. I haven't been able to obtain a picture of the bottom of the wand yet. Thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

Bon Voyage said:


> Hi there, I was wondering if this is an authentic Spy bag? It does have double hinges on the coin purse part. I haven't been able to obtain a picture of the bottom of the wand yet. Thanks in advance!


 See post #1 and use the correct format...where did the pictures come from?

*Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:*
*Item Number:*
*Seller ID:*
*Link:*

*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know   it):*
*Link (if available):*
*Attach photos*


----------



## Bon Voyage

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 and use the correct format...where did the pictures come from?
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*



Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
item Number : 331326286622
Seller ID: jingrid2012
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...g76KeeMTxFQd5ToiZGWdU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

Bon Voyage said:


> Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
> item Number : 331326286622
> Seller ID: jingrid2012
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...g76KeeMTxFQd5ToiZGWdU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 The bag is Authentic Fendi!


----------



## Bon Voyage

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is Authentic Fendi!



Hurray! Thank you! I had a good feeling about it.  Thank you for taking the time to look at it!


----------



## baglady.1

Bon Voyage said:


> Hurray! Thank you! I had a good feeling about it.  Thank you for taking the time to look at it!


LOL! Love your signature GIF...Breaking Bad!!


----------



## Bon Voyage

baglady.1 said:


> LOL! Love your signature GIF...Breaking Bad!!



Thank you!!! It cracks me up! I miss waiting for new episodes.


----------



## MissTO

Please help, got this from my grandmother, unfortunatly worn off and not in a good shape...but want to know if authentic or not (she got it as present years ago)
If authentic what kind of bag would this be? I don't really have a good feeling about it, so would definitly be a surprise if it would be real!

http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/MissTO86/library/?sort=3&page=1

thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

MissTO said:


> Please help, got this from my grandmother, unfortunatly worn off and not in a good shape...but want to know if authentic or not (she got it as present years ago)
> If authentic what kind of bag would this be? I don't really have a good feeling about it, so would definitly be a surprise if it would be real!
> 
> http://s1288.photobucket.com/user/MissTO86/library/?sort=3&page=1
> 
> thanks in advance!


 Looks authentic vintage FENDI to me


----------



## hqt5009

Can someone authenticate this Fendi for me? Thank you!

*Item Name:* Fendi leather shopping tote
*Item Number:* 121449182008
*Seller ID:*  rocksolidtrader86
*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-A...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46ef7338


----------



## MissTO

baglady.1 said:


> Looks authentic vintage FENDI to me



@baglady thanks so much! Would have never thought! &#128563;&#128516;  good news


----------



## accio sacculus

hqt5009 said:


> Can someone authenticate this Fendi for me? Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi leather shopping tote
> *Item Number:* 121449182008
> *Seller ID:*  rocksolidtrader86
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-A...008?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46ef7338



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## googielaura

Hi!  If you could please help with this item, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Item Name: Auth Fendi 2Jours Hand bag Leather Bordeaux 8BH250 (BF067135)
Item Number: 321539598251
Seller ID: elady01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321539598251?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

googielaura said:


> Hi!  If you could please help with this item, I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi 2Jours Hand bag Leather Bordeaux 8BH250 (BF067135)
> Item Number: 321539598251
> Seller ID: elady01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321539598251?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!!


 I would need a close & clear pic of the hologram tag...but I don't see any issues so far....


----------



## NNNNdemi

Item Name: Fendi Bicolor Petite 2Jours Tote
I bought it at Rue La La and wanted to see whether it is authentic. If you could please help with this item, I'd greatly appreciate it! Please!!!


----------



## NNNNdemi

I have got more pics for you!! Thanks in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

NNNNdemi said:


> I have got more pics for you!! Thanks in advance.



Need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## NNNNdemi

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and the serial number under the leather tab...


I have 2 posts, the first one I think contains the pics you need. It's right above the post you replied. Thanks!!


----------



## accio sacculus

NNNNdemi said:


> I have 2 posts, the first one I think contains the pics you need. It's right above the post you replied. Thanks!!



No, the hologram and serial number are not in your first post either...


----------



## NNNNdemi

accio sacculus said:


> No, the hologram and serial number are not in your first post either...


Hi!! Do these pics help? Please don't hesitate to let me know if you need more


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there, my mom got this 2jours at Winners (Tjmaxx in Canada) 
Please authenticate TIA


----------



## fatcat2523

Here is hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

NNNNdemi said:


> Hi!! Do these pics help? Please don't hesitate to let me know if you need more



Still need a pic of the hologram.  If you look at the post just above this one, there is an example of a hologram...


----------



## accio sacculus

fatcat2523 said:


> Here is hologram
> View attachment 2770424
> 
> View attachment 2770425



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## NNNNdemi

accio sacculus said:


> Still need a pic of the hologram.  If you look at the post just above this one, there is an example of a hologram...


It's so sad that I ONLY found this in my bag. I cut it open because it says removable. Then here is the pic of hologram I guess. NO OTHER things available for me to take a pic for this bag. Guess without hesitation it is a fake bag.


----------



## fatcat2523

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

NNNNdemi said:


> It's so sad that I ONLY found this in my bag. I cut it open because it says removable. Then here is the pic of hologram I guess. NO OTHER things available for me to take a pic for this bag. Guess without hesitation it is a fake bag.




That is not the hologram, it should be on a separate black fabric tag if you pull the lining inside out. I think this bag may be authentic, but a pic of the hologram would confirm it


----------



## NNNNdemi

accio sacculus said:


> That is not the hologram, it should be on a separate black fabric tag if you pull the lining inside out. I think this bag may be authentic, but a pic of the hologram would confirm it


Thank you so much for your reply. Unfortunately this bag does not have a hologram at all. I have given you the pics of all the things inside that bage. There is no another black tag...


----------



## fatcat2523

NNNNdemi said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Unfortunately this bag does not have a hologram at all. I have given you the pics of all the things inside that bage. There is no another black tag...



For one my mom just got, in the compartment where the label tag locate has two tags. One on left and one on right (near the bottom of the bag). One is the label stating it can be remove the other is the hologram. Hope this help


----------



## NNNNdemi

fatcat2523 said:


> For one my mom just got, in the compartment where the label tag locate has two tags. One on left and one on right (near the bottom of the bag). One is the label stating it can be remove the other is the hologram. Hope this help


Thank you so much. I knew it. But my bag does not have the hologram... It is so weird...


----------



## accurls

Hello! Please authenticate:

Item Name: FENDI  monogram pouch/purse
Item Number: 161441906878
Seller ID: ilovevintageandsurplus
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161441906878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661

Thanks in advance


----------



## googielaura

Item Name: NWT Spring 2015 Fendi Peekaboo Large Graphite/Charcoal $3950+tax Bag Satchel Bag
Item Number: 191354419341
Seller ID: luxannex
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Spring-...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8d9cb88d

Thanks in advance


----------



## googielaura

Attached the pictures of the HOlogram and bag code (inside the bag) 

Thank you!



googielaura said:


> Item Name: NWT Spring 2015 Fendi Peekaboo Large Graphite/Charcoal $3950+tax Bag Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 191354419341
> Seller ID: luxannex
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Spring-...341?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8d9cb88d
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## baglady.1

googielaura said:


> Attached the pictures of the HOlogram and bag code (inside the bag)
> 
> Thank you!


It is authentic 2015 peekaboo


----------



## baglady.1

accurls said:


> Hello! Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: FENDI  monogram pouch/purse
> Item Number: 161441906878
> Seller ID: ilovevintageandsurplus
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161441906878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661
> 
> Thanks in advance


 I'm not sure on bags like this...sorry!


----------



## baglady.1

NNNNdemi said:


> Thank you so much. I knew it. But my bag does not have the hologram... It is so weird...


Both Accio & I feel in our "gut" it is real....but the hologram would be the clincher....not sure why it is gone....


----------



## accurls

baglady.1 said:


> I'm not sure on bags like this...sorry!




Thanks baglady for checking 
I do hope someone can help me authenticate this pouch.




accurls said:


> Hello! Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name: FENDI  monogram pouch/purse
> Item Number: 161441906878
> Seller ID: ilovevintageandsurplus
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/161441906878?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2661
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## Shashmk77

I purchased this bag with the seller stating it is authentic. Now I am worried. Will you please let me know if this is authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/171484269229?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## NNNNdemi

baglady.1 said:


> Both Accio & I feel in our "gut" it is real....but the hologram would be the clincher....not sure why it is gone....


Since I really dont have that hologram inside this bag so maybe it's like a "high-end" fake product?


----------



## Edsmd2

Please authenticate this Fendi bag.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/221563020358


----------



## accio sacculus

Shashmk77 said:


> I purchased this bag with the seller stating it is authentic. Now I am worried. Will you please let me know if this is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171484269229?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Edsmd2 said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221563020358



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## googielaura

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic 2015 peekaboo



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!!  :tpfrox:


----------



## solsitasol

Hi I bought this purse at an online consignment store, please let me know if it's real.

Item Name : Python Spy Bag


----------



## accio sacculus

solsitasol said:


> Hi I bought this purse at an online consignment store, please let me know if it's real.
> 
> Item Name : Python Spy Bag




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## fashionqueen561

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Name- Fendi Shopper Tote
seller- 1ove2shop
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Shopp...Uq21tL5wW67DddBQV8ELo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
item number- 121451201460

(Please help!! I bought this bag and I can not tell if it is real. Thank You)


----------



## fashionqueen561

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Name- Fendi Shopper Tote
seller- 1ove2shop
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Shoppe...vip=true&rt=nc
item number- 121451201460

(Please help!! I bought this bag and I can not tell if it is real. Thank You)


----------



## greypigpig

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-...pper-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/334681201/detail.flya

I bought this Fendi 2jours on Bluefly. The weird thing about this bag is that the tag inside the bag is at different position (in the center zipper compartment instead of on side pockets) and of different material(metal instead of leather). I contacted bluffly and they said this is just a version difference. As I've never saw a 2jours with such design, please help me with this. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## greypigpig

greypigpig said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-...pper-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/334681201/detail.flya
> 
> I bought this Fendi 2jours on Bluefly. The weird thing about this bag is that the tag inside the bag is at different position (in the center zipper compartment instead of on side pockets) and of different material(metal instead of leather). I contacted bluffly and they said this is just a version difference. As I've never saw a 2jours with such design, please help me with this. Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

greypigpig said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium shopper tote
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-black-...pper-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/334681201/detail.flya
> 
> I bought this Fendi 2jours on Bluefly. The weird thing about this bag is that the tag inside the bag is at different position (in the center zipper compartment instead of on side pockets) and of different material(metal instead of leather). I contacted bluffly and they said this is just a version difference. As I've never saw a 2jours with such design, please help me with this. Thanks a lot in advance!


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## greypigpig

Thank you so much Baglady!! So Fendi do have this sort of metal tag for 2jours?


----------



## greypigpig

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


Thank you so much Baglady!! So Fendi do have this sort of metal tag for 2jours?


----------



## accio sacculus

fashionqueen561 said:


> Name- Fendi Shopper Tote
> seller- 1ove2shop
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Shopp...Uq21tL5wW67DddBQV8ELo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> item number- 121451201460
> 
> (Please help!! I bought this bag and I can not tell if it is real. Thank You)



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## bubbleloba

Can someone take a look at this mini peekaboo? TIA!

*Item Name:* Auth Fendi Mini Peekaboo Hand bag  *
Item Number:* 271628541545
*Seller ID:*  gotcha1.2
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/271628541545?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

bubbleloba said:


> Can someone take a look at this mini peekaboo? TIA!
> 
> *Item Name:* Auth Fendi Mini Peekaboo Hand bag  *
> Item Number:* 271628541545
> *Seller ID:*  gotcha1.2
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/271628541545?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## bubbleloba

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## jayixta

Hi!  Please authenticate..

Borsa Hobo Piccola Zucca Bag

8BR698 00Q0M F0E6B

Thanks!


----------



## Peach08

Hi there, 

could you please authenticate this Fendi bag. I am unsure of the item name, however, this seems to be a vintage bag and has an attached pouch on the inside

Thanks in advance


----------



## baglady.1

jayixta said:


> Hi!  Please authenticate..
> 
> Borsa Hobo Piccola Zucca Bag
> 
> 8BR698 00Q0M F0E6B
> 
> Thanks!


 If this is an auction/listing, we need the link, seller, item #. If it is one you have found under a cabbage leaf, or the stork left it, we still need pics of the full bag - front, back, etc.


----------



## baglady.1

Peach08 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> could you please authenticate this Fendi bag. I am unsure of the item name, however, this seems to be a vintage bag and has an attached pouch on the inside
> 
> Thanks in advance


 I don't feel good about the bag at all....but on these unlined bags, we jut don't have enough info to give an opinion...


----------



## jayixta

baglady.1 said:


> If this is an auction/listing, we need the link, seller, item #. If it is one you have found under a cabbage leaf, or the stork left it, we still need pics of the full bag - front, back, etc.


sorry for that..


----------



## foryou

Hello can you please authenticate this Fendi? Thanks in advance. 

Item Name: Fendi Borsa Coilisse Vitello Leather Linen Bag
Link: http://www.sgbagmall.com/details.php?id=42698


----------



## em1779

Hi could you help me authenticate this By The Way bag?
Name: FENDI Black Leather 'By The Way" Shoulder Bag
Link: http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-leather-fendi-by-the-way-shoulder-bag/p/343302601/detail.fly

I purchased from Bluefly, but I'm worried given their reputation, plus it didn't come with the box nor dust bag.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

jayixta said:


> sorry for that..



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

foryou said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this Fendi? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Borsa Coilisse Vitello Leather Linen Bag
> Link: http://www.sgbagmall.com/details.php?id=42698



Need to see clear close up of the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## accio sacculus

em1779 said:


> Hi could you help me authenticate this By The Way bag?
> Name: FENDI Black Leather 'By The Way" Shoulder Bag
> Link: http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-leather-fendi-by-the-way-shoulder-bag/p/343302601/detail.fly
> 
> I purchased from Bluefly, but I'm worried given their reputation, plus it didn't come with the box nor dust bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jayixta

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



 thanks!


----------



## foryou

foryou said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this Fendi? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Borsa Coilisse Vitello Leather Linen Bag
> Link: http://www.sgbagmall.com/details.php?id=42698





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the serial number under the leather tab...




Here you go. Thank you!


----------



## em1779

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much!


----------



## ldvcool

Hi, can you help me authenticate this Fendi bag?
Item: FENDI blue Denim Beaded Mamma Small Shoulder Baguette Bag Italy
Seller: rakuichi-japan
Listing number: 161447812053
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161447812053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## baglady.1

foryou said:


> Here you go. Thank you!


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

ldvcool said:


> Hi, can you help me authenticate this Fendi bag?
> Item: FENDI blue Denim Beaded Mamma Small Shoulder Baguette Bag Italy
> Seller: rakuichi-japan
> Listing number: 161447812053
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161447812053?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!!!


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## foryou

thank you!


----------



## posesqueen

Hi all, I was referred here by the Spy Bag forum since I'm having some problems with my Fendi bag.  I received this vintage Fendi Spy Zucca as a gift from my aunt (from her collection of bags) several years ago.  I almost never carried it due to the handle issue that is evident in the pics.  Could you authenticate it, please?

*Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Spy Bag (vintage)*

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:* 

Front (pardon the backlighting):






Back: 






2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
Front of hologram (marked through)





Back of hologram:






3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag

Try 1:






4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp

Try 2:






5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print

Close up with weird flash reverb:


----------



## posesqueen

More photos: 

6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)

Inside out:






7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
















8. If available pic of authenticity card

My aunt didn't send it with the authenticity card, but any help would be much appreciated!

Here are the pics of the problems with the handles (both on the same side, both existed more or less when I got the bag):


----------



## baglady.1

posesqueen said:


> Hi all, I was referred here by the Spy Bag forum since I'm having some problems with my Fendi bag.  I received this vintage Fendi Spy Zucca as a gift from my aunt (from her collection of bags) several years ago.  I almost never carried it due to the handle issue that is evident in the pics.  Could you authenticate it, please?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Spy Bag (vintage)*
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> Front (pardon the backlighting):
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> Front of hologram (marked through)
> 
> 
> Back of hologram:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 
> Try 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 
> Try 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 
> Close up with weird flash reverb:


 Yes - I am afraid I referred you. It is as I feared, this is not a FENDI. It is a replica bag made in China. Maybe your aunt bought it online & did not know it wasn't the real deal.....


----------



## posesqueen

baglady.1 said:


> Yes - I am afraid I referred you. It is as I feared, this is not a FENDI. It is a replica bag made in China. Maybe your aunt bought it online & did not know it wasn't the real deal.....


Bummer   Thank you for the confirmation!  I will stick to my very real MBMJ and Michael Kors bags.  They may not be super high end designers, but I know for sure they're real!


----------



## baglady.1

posesqueen said:


> Bummer   Thank you for the confirmation!  I will stick to my very real MBMJ and Michael Kors bags.  They may not be super high end designers, but I know for sure they're real!


 U can always post a listing here for an opinion on FENDI bags...no need to blame it on FENDI.


----------



## baglady.1

beylemdogus said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this baguette? It seemed pretty solid to me but somehow the stitching looks a bit different than Bergdorf's photos to me so I couldn't be sure.
> 
> Here it is on BG's site: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Fend...erchangeable-Straps-White/prod82480112/p.prod


 See post #1, need pics of hologram tag & leather serial # strip, etc.


----------



## googielaura

Hi there!  Many thanks in advance for your help!! 

Item: NWT Authentic Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Shopper Tote in Black
Seller: xo.shopqueen.xo
Listing number: 221577029195
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...-Leather-Shopper-Tote-in-Black-/221577029195?


----------



## beckymia

Hi, can someone kindly assist with authenticating this Fendi B Bag? I am questioning since seller states hologram sticker is gone and the buckle ends are rounded / no point. Seems like a great price if it is real! Thank you in advance 

Item Name: FENDI B BAG Black LEATHER BLACK PATENT CHAIN PURSE HANDBAG BRASS Shoulder Bag

Item Number: 201191971852
Seller ID: carlosway213
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201191971852?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

googielaura said:


> Hi there!  Many thanks in advance for your help!!
> 
> Item: NWT Authentic Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Shopper Tote in Black
> Seller: xo.shopqueen.xo
> Listing number: 221577029195
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...-Leather-Shopper-Tote-in-Black-/221577029195?



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

beckymia said:


> Hi, can someone kindly assist with authenticating this Fendi B Bag? I am questioning since seller states hologram sticker is gone and the buckle ends are rounded / no point. Seems like a great price if it is real! Thank you in advance
> 
> Item Name: FENDI B BAG Black LEATHER BLACK PATENT CHAIN PURSE HANDBAG BRASS Shoulder Bag
> 
> Item Number: 201191971852
> Seller ID: carlosway213
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201191971852?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



 It's fake!


----------



## bruizez

Hi!!
This is actually a follow-up post to a mini peekaboo that you had already authenticated from ebay not too long ago. 


bubbleloba said:


> Can someone take a look at this mini peekaboo? TIA!
> 
> *Item Name:* Auth Fendi Mini Peekaboo Hand bag  *
> Item Number:* 271628541545
> *Seller ID:*  gotcha1.2
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/271628541545?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




I just received it in the mail today and everything looks fine (I hope), but the hologram seems to be coming off, or maybe had even come off and was glued back on? I'm not sure, but I definitely would like to get another opinion on it. Can't be too safe!
I took a million pictures and attached the link to them. I hope it works!
Thanks so much in advance.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...ms/6071313967283043057?authkey=CODN5ZnAzp2VIw


----------



## googielaura

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram to confirm...



Not a problem! 
Attached, the additional pics of the hologram.  I hope this helps!!


----------



## baglady.1

bruizez said:


> Hi!!
> This is actually a follow-up post to a mini peekaboo that you had already authenticated from ebay not too long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I just received it in the mail today and everything looks fine (I hope), but the hologram seems to be coming off, or maybe had even come off and was glued back on? I'm not sure, but I definitely would like to get another opinion on it. Can't be too safe!
> I took a million pictures and attached the link to them. I hope it works!
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1027...ms/6071313967283043057?authkey=CODN5ZnAzp2VIw


 It looks OK to me, but they definitely dribbled something on it....Eventually the hologram may come off partially or all of it.


----------



## baglady.1

googielaura said:


> Not a problem!
> Attached, the additional pics of the hologram.  I hope this helps!!
> 
> View attachment 2782178
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782179


 It is authentic  Congrats!


----------



## bruizez

Omg thanks so much!!!! I've been so nervous about it, you're amazing!


----------



## googielaura

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic  Congrats!


thank you so much!!!

:urock::urock::urock::urock:


----------



## Maedy

Item: AUTHENTIC FENDI PEEKABOO SIZE M ,SOLD OUT
Seller: usyi_06ha0
Listing number: 171504485581
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...=100011&prg=11184&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=171416248412


----------



## accio sacculus

Maedy said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC FENDI PEEKABOO SIZE M ,SOLD OUT
> Seller: usyi_06ha0
> Listing number: 171504485581
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...=100011&prg=11184&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=171416248412



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm (I LOL'd at the BIN price)  :lolots:


----------



## baglady.1

Maedy said:


> Item: AUTHENTIC FENDI PEEKABOO SIZE M ,SOLD OUT
> Seller: usyi_06ha0
> Listing number: 171504485581
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...=100011&prg=11184&rk=1&rkt=10&sd=171416248412


  Laugh a little harder....I'm pretty sure its Fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

baglady.1 said:


> Laugh a little harder....I'm pretty sure its Fake!



OMG....bidding ended at $2225!!!!!


----------



## beckymia

Thanks so much all...saved some $ on that one as it would be a waste to buy a fake! Hope everyone is having an amazing Fall. I owe u some pumpkin pie! xoxo


----------



## baglady.1

accio sacculus said:


> OMG....bidding ended at $2225!!!!!


 Yeah...I've learned over time that buyers prefer a cheap fake over an authentic one at a reasonable price....
Now some poor buyer has just won a peekaboo from: "ITAIY" LOL


----------



## accio sacculus

baglady.1 said:


> Yeah...I've learned over time that buyers prefer a cheap fake over an authentic one at a reasonable price....
> Now some poor buyer has just won a peekaboo from: "ITAIY" LOL



Lol, yes, I saw that after your post


----------



## beckymia

Thank you! I reported the listing but ebay didn't even remove it. So glad you are here to help us all out. So very appreciated.


----------



## Edsmd2

Please authenticate this Fendi.  Thanks! 

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Braided Handle Black Leather Zucca Spy Bag Shoulder Bag #3209

Item Number: 221581047660

Seller ID:  authentic-brandshop-tokyos (1314 )

Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...Zucca-Spy-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-3209-/221581047660


Edlynn


----------



## baglady.1

Edsmd2 said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Braided Handle Black Leather Zucca Spy Bag Shoulder Bag #3209
> 
> Item Number: 221581047660
> 
> Seller ID:  authentic-brandshop-tokyos (1314 )
> 
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...Zucca-Spy-Bag-Shoulder-Bag-3209-/221581047660
> 
> 
> Edlynn


 It looks Ok so far, but would like to see a picture of the leather serial # strip sewn into lining opposite the hologram tag - just to make sure.


----------



## Kl1234

Item name: Fendi 2Jours
Item number: 161456756838
Seller: onlybonafide
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161456756838

I would appreciate any comments regarding authentication! Thank you


----------



## Maedy

Item name: Auth Fendi Peekaboo mini Light Pink
Item number: 191382785541
Seller: inbox1970
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...541?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c8f4d8e05


----------



## baglady.1

Kl1234 said:


> Item name: Fendi 2Jours
> Item number: 161456756838
> Seller: onlybonafide
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161456756838
> 
> I would appreciate any comments regarding authentication! Thank you


 We need photos close & clear of the hologram tag. My only comment is that it is missing its hang/ID tag, which is something to consider.


----------



## Edsmd2

Here it is


----------



## friendlyviper

Item: Absolutely Brand New Fendi Iconic Spy Bag
Seller:  stonesss_pc
Listing #: 321553184332
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321553184332


----------



## ThisVNchick

Item: Fendi Python Peekaboo
Seller:fashionaddict917 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pytho...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35de6e3316

Comments: I have requested that the seller upload a picture of the leather tag with the serial number. But in the meantime, could anyone tell me if this bag looks ok thus far?

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

friendlyviper said:


> Item: Absolutely Brand New Fendi Iconic Spy Bag
> Seller:  stonesss_pc
> Listing #: 321553184332
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/321553184332


 Looks very promising, need pic of leather serial # strip to confirm....


----------



## baglady.1

ThisVNchick said:


> Item: Fendi Python Peekaboo
> Seller:fashionaddict917
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pytho...678?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35de6e3316
> 
> Comments: I have requested that the seller upload a picture of the leather tag with the serial number. But in the meantime, could anyone tell me if this bag looks ok thus far?
> 
> Thanks


It looks good & consistent - just need pic of serial # strip...


----------



## Kl1234

Thank you, I didn't even notice it was missing that. That changes my mind! I found one other one that I will post on this thread, if you don't mind taking a look at it for me.


----------



## Jerseybitch

I ordered this purse today.just wondering if you could take a quick look to see if any red flags. I've wanted this bag forever.
Fendi roman selleria tote
Sku  71174
Bag borrow or steal
995.00
http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=71174


----------



## ThisVNchick

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good & consistent - just need pic of serial # strip...



Thanks baglady.1! Will definitely update with a picture of the serial number once I get it to make sure.


----------



## glowmachine

Hi Authenticators,

Thanks for your hard work!  Can anyone authenticate this for me?  TIA!

Item Name: Mama (?)
Item Number: Ebay 291271982720
Seller ID: Ebay - blackwalnut17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/myb/WatchList

I've never bought a Fendi off Ebay...don't feel confident enough to know what's real by looking.  Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

glowmachine said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Thanks for your hard work!  Can anyone authenticate this for me?  TIA!
> 
> Item Name: Mama (?)
> Item Number: Ebay 291271982720
> Seller ID: Ebay - blackwalnut17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/myb/WatchList
> 
> I've never bought a Fendi off Ebay...don't feel confident enough to know what's real by looking.  Thanks!



Your link didn't work, but here it is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29127198272...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291271982720&_rdc=1

Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number embossed on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## stefanwoolley

Item Name: Fendi Barrel Bowling Bag. Excellent Condition!
Item Number: 261626837474
Seller ID: s_s11
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261626837474 

Hi authenticators,

Never purchased or really looked into Fendi, found a few bags that I like though don't know the first step of authenticating for this brand. Hope my links and info are correct, I love the design and print though not even sure if these barrel bags are real


----------



## Antonellaaa

Item Name: Fendi Roll Bag 2013 
 Item Number:  i don't know
 Seller ID: emy
 Link:http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-roll-bag-fendi-2013-salerno-103594844.htm
 I'm an Italian girl, the bag has a card as you can see in the photo. 
I ask you to authenticate please.


----------



## baglady.1

stefanwoolley said:


> Item Name: Fendi Barrel Bowling Bag. Excellent Condition!
> Item Number: 261626837474
> Seller ID: s_s11
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261626837474
> 
> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Never purchased or really looked into Fendi, found a few bags that I like though don't know the first step of authenticating for this brand. Hope my links and info are correct, I love the design and print though not even sure if these barrel bags are real


 Fendi made some like this, but there are fakes sold as well....this is a vintage bag & I would need a pic of the serial # which should be inside the pocket on the lining.


----------



## baglady.1

Antonellaaa said:


> Item Name: Fendi Roll Bag 2013
> Item Number:  i don't know
> Seller ID: emy
> Link:http://www.subito.it/abbigliamento-accessori/borsa-roll-bag-fendi-2013-salerno-103594844.htm
> I'm an Italian girl, the bag has a card as you can see in the photo.
> I ask you to authenticate please.


 need more pictures - see post #1 of this thread. Need close & clear photo of the fendi made in italy patch inside, the serial # on the underside of the patch & good close up of the hologram tag - it is too far away in the one photo.


----------



## Jerseybitch

Hi im not sure if I was overlooked my post is number 2910. TIA


----------



## accio sacculus

Jerseybitch said:


> I ordered this purse today.just wondering if you could take a quick look to see if any red flags. I've wanted this bag forever.
> Fendi roman selleria tote
> Sku  71174
> Bag borrow or steal
> 995.00
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=71174



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## evelyne1

Fendi Wood bag- black lacquer wood 
fendi-roma stamp interior 
I am unable to find any info on this bag , help please 
http://s50.photobucket.com/user/emicyk/library/?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baglady.1

evelyne1 said:


> Fendi Wood bag- black lacquer wood
> fendi-roma stamp interior
> I am unable to find any info on this bag , help please
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/emicyk/library/?sort=3&page=1


 It is a very old bag & we do not comment on these unless it has a serial # somewhere (usually inside the lining or pocket)


----------



## Jerseybitch

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you


----------



## stefanwoolley

baglady.1 said:


> Fendi made some like this, but there are fakes sold as well....this is a vintage bag & I would need a pic of the serial # which should be inside the pocket on the lining.


Thanks.

Messaged the seller again and she says there isn't any labels or serial numbers in the inside. Said " I assume that this is quite an old design which don't have the labels or serial numbers" I heard that Fendi introduced the serial number later, so could it be true that it just doesn't have any labels/serial

X


----------



## Nettyw25

Hi
Please could you provide any thoughts on the following please:

Medium Bauletto bag in black
Seller is designer4less2009
ID 20536
Cost £299.00 
171367326527

Many thanks


----------



## baglady.1

> Hi
> Please could you provide any thoughts on the following please:
> 
> Medium Bauletto bag in black
> Seller is designer4less2009
> ID 20536
> Cost £299.00
> 171367326527
> 
> Many thanks


 It looks promising, but I need pic of hologram tag to comment. 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/171367326527?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D171367326527%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## jrebecchi

Hello,

I purchased this bag at a local market and want to know a little more about it.  It feels and smells of real leather.  The zipper has the logo on the front and also the underside of the zipper.  The odd thing about it that attracted me to it is the squirrel logo on the front of the bag.  Has anyone ever seen this before??  Any information would be useful.

Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

jrebecchi said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this bag at a local market and want to know a little more about it.  It feels and smells of real leather.  The zipper has the logo on the front and also the underside of the zipper.  The odd thing about it that attracted me to it is the squirrel logo on the front of the bag.  Has anyone ever seen this before??  Any information would be useful.
> 
> Thanks!


This looks like a vintage Fendi bag. It is leather lining, but the outside is actually a coated canvas material. I have never seen the logo like that exactly, but the squirrel motif has been used a lot in FENDI pieces through the years. Do you see a serial # inside printed on the lining, or pocket? if so, post a picture of it....


----------



## jrebecchi

baglady.1 said:


> This looks like a vintage Fendi bag. It is leather lining, but the outside is actually a coated canvas material. I have never seen the logo like that exactly, but the squirrel motif has been used a lot in FENDI pieces through the years. Do you see a serial # inside printed on the lining, or pocket? if so, post a picture of it....


Thanks for the reply!

No there are no other markings other than the obvious ones.  I've read that bags made in the 80's and prior did not have a serial number, etc.  Any other way to be sure about it?  I had never seen the squirrel motif before and fell in love with it.  

Any other info you can provide would be great!
Thanks


----------



## jrebecchi

Actually I did find a number inside the pocket...it's on a leather tab.

Hope this is helpful!  I'm so curious about this bag!


----------



## baglady.1

jrebecchi said:


> Actually I did find a number inside the pocket...it's on a leather tab.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!  I'm so curious about this bag!


Yes, that confirms that the bag is authentic FENDI, although I was pretty sure it was.


----------



## jrebecchi

Wow how exciting! Thanks for the help!!!  Any idea what year it's from?  Or what it would be worth?


----------



## stefanwoolley

baglady.1 said:


> Fendi made some like this, but there are fakes sold as well....this is a vintage bag & I would need a pic of the serial # which should be inside the pocket on the lining.


Hi,

Messaged the seller and she says there is no serial or inside labels. Could that be true for this barrel bag? I heard Fendi introduced the serial later on.


----------



## baglady.1

stefanwoolley said:


> Hi,
> 
> Messaged the seller and she says there is no serial or inside labels. Could that be true for this barrel bag? I heard Fendi introduced the serial later on.


 I would move on. This bag should have a serial #,it is not that old....


----------



## Cubalibre520

Hi! I bought this bag. Can you authenticate for me? Thank you!

Item: FENDI Goatskin Leather Small Peekaboo Satchel Handbag Purse Bag Tote Black FF
No.: 181550483077
Seller: fashionphile
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181550483077?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nettyw25

baglady.1 said:


> It looks promising, but I need pic of hologram tag to comment.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17136732652...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171367326527&_rdc=1
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/17136732652...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171367326527&_rdc=1http://www.ebay.com/itm/17136732652...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=171367326527&_rdc=1


 


Hi
I have received a picture from the Company through ebay email, which I have copied into this post for you. I hope this will be big enough for you to see. 
Many thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Cubalibre520 said:


> Hi! I bought this bag. Can you authenticate for me? Thank you!
> 
> Item: FENDI Goatskin Leather Small Peekaboo Satchel Handbag Purse Bag Tote Black FF
> No.: 181550483077
> Seller: fashionphile
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181550483077?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

Nettyw25 said:


> Hi
> I have received a picture from the Company through ebay email, which I have copied into this post for you. I hope this will be big enough for you to see.
> Many thanks


From what I see, it looks fine. If you get it, send me a better (size) pic of the hologram...thx


----------



## Cubalibre520

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic FENDI



Thank you so much! You ladies are awesome!!!


----------



## Nettyw25

baglady.1 said:


> From what I see, it looks fine. If you get it, send me a better (size) pic of the hologram...thx


Thank you for your help.....much appreciated


----------



## glowmachine

accio sacculus said:


> Your link didn't work, but here it is:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29127198272...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=291271982720&_rdc=1
> 
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number embossed on the lining of the zippered pocket...


 
Hi! Thanks for taking a look. I've asked Seller for serial number photo and they added photo in the posting. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!

Item Name: Mama (?)
Item Number: eBay 291278656836
Seller ID: eBay - blackwalnut17
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29127865683...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_557wt_1362


----------



## icecass

Hi, im new to this forum. Please help to authenticate this bag please. thanks in advance.

name: Fendi borsa hobo grande zucca
photo attach below.


----------



## baglady.1

glowmachine said:


> Hi! Thanks for taking a look. I've asked Seller for serial number photo and they added photo in the posting. Please let me know what you think. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Mama (?)
> Item Number: eBay 291278656836
> Seller ID: eBay - blackwalnut17
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29127865683...l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#ht_557wt_1362


Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

icecass said:


> Hi, im new to this forum. Please help to authenticate this bag please. thanks in advance.
> 
> name: Fendi borsa hobo grande zucca
> photo attach below.


1.Is there an auction or sale related to this bag? if so, please provide details including link.
2. are you intending to buy this bag or are you selling it?


----------



## glowmachine

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi



Thanks baglady!!


----------



## icecass

My friends is trying to sell this bag to me.


----------



## baglady.1

icecass said:


> My friends is trying to sell this bag to me.


 Good enough...It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## icecass

Thank you so much!


----------



## fendiatl

Hello

I bought a Fendi 2Jours from Bloomingdales.  I checked everything against all the authentic pictures on this site and my bag matches the images.  The only concern I have is I was able to peel off my hologram.  Does this mean it is a fake or can the hologram be peeled in newer bags?


----------



## accio sacculus

fendiatl said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a Fendi 2Jours from Bloomingdales.  I checked everything against all the authentic pictures on this site and my bag matches the images.  The only concern I have is I was able to peel off my hologram.  Does this mean it is a fake or can the hologram be peeled in newer bags?



Is there any residue left on the black tag?  Please post a photo of the hologram, tag and serial number.  PS I would not recommend peeling off the hologram


----------



## Leda

icecass said:


> My friends is trying to sell this bag to me.


If it might help,
I have a Fendi bag like yours,the same type , its a Hobo all in leather, and I 've bought it in the palazzo fendi, Rome, and it has came with all these etiquettes and labels inside it.
Althought, I'm not an expert in fendi bags and none bags, I go with my feeling when I look the bag, based in my experiences with my bags , all around the world purchases ..
Its a real one Fendi bag to me...


----------



## Leda

Some labels inside my Hobo Fendi


----------



## Leda

A few more


----------



## Leda

This bag is actually too old by now, and I dont use it anymore...
It has another black  leather etiquette inside, with some numbers engraved on it , but the picture become too large to post it


----------



## stefanwoolley

Next one haha;

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231350030852 

I love it, must be gorgeous enough to be real? 

Let me know thanks for all your help


----------



## stefanwoolley

sorry Forgot to add other info

Item no: 231350030852
Seller: brand_jfa 

Thanks for help before bag lady, just trying to find an authentic one


----------



## baglady.1

stefanwoolley said:


> Next one haha;
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231350030852
> 
> I love it, must be gorgeous enough to be real?
> 
> Let me know thanks for all your help


 The listing has ended, but it looks authentic to me, it is Vintage Fendi


----------



## fendiatl

accio sacculus said:


> Is there any residue left on the black tag?  Please post a photo of the hologram, tag and serial number.  PS I would not recommend peeling off the hologram


There is no residue on the black tag or on the hologram.  Both surfaces are clean and smooth.  
Please see Dropbox link for the images requested.  I look forward to your feedback.  I had bloomingdales ship it to me as they didn't have the colour I wanted in store.  I removed the label to verify authenticity since I was under the impression labels don't come off, but it appears they might?   The folded part of the hologram is due to me peeling it off.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n2la645nk9yp3j3/AABrrpa82QfVu_Apv7GqDxfQa?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n2la645nk9yp3j3/AABrrpa82QfVu_Apv7GqDxfQa?dl=0


----------



## accio sacculus

fendiatl said:


> There is no residue on the black tag or on the hologram.  Both surfaces are clean and smooth.
> Please see Dropbox link for the images requested.  I look forward to your feedback.  I had bloomingdales ship it to me as they didn't have the colour I wanted in store.  I removed the label to verify authenticity since I was under the impression labels don't come off, but it appears they might?   The folded part of the hologram is due to me peeling it off.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n2la645nk9yp3j3/AABrrpa82QfVu_Apv7GqDxfQa?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/n2la645nk9yp3j3/AABrrpa82QfVu_Apv7GqDxfQa?dl=0



Do you have photos of the black cloth tag the hologram was on?


----------



## Ferdyshchenko

Hi, new user here. I recently bought this awesome men's peekaboo from someone.

http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/man/bags/7va354-x4k-r2a

From the quality of the bag to the information provided by the seller, everything tells me that it is authentic. In fact, I had thought that no counterfeiters would even bother trying to replicate this beauty, but upon searching for images of the bag on Google I came across this website that sells a replica, and I must say it looks pretty damn good in their pictures (though they could be mixing in pictures of an authentic one). In any case, seeing this instilled the tiniest bit of paranoia in me, so I figured why not ask the knowledgeable users on this forum. 

Here are pictures of what seems to me is relevant to determine authenticity:  























Thank you for your help!


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi 
Can someone please authenticate :
Item name : fendi medium 2jours tote
Item number : 10722131
Seller : farfetch.com
Link : http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10722131.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_44_

Thanks!!!


----------



## Doradoradora

Hi 
Can someone please authenticate :
Item name : fendi medium 2jours tote
Item number : 10722131
Seller : farfetch.com
Link : http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10722131.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_44_

Thanks!!!


----------



## fendiatl

See attached link for photo of tag.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bdggbwc2x1nzzeg/AABF9pNa5lZHoW1ksAwjdYZma


----------



## fendiatl

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have photos of the black cloth tag the hologram was on?



See link below for black cloth tag that had hologram. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/k8x60go53wryhvj/AABKNnMorr_j2ZPBKXgA4HnDa


----------



## Divanation

Hello! Could someone please authenticate this Fendi please? I don't know the name of this bag but thinking about purchasing from a friend if it is authentic.TIA


----------



## Divanation

More pics of the Fendi I'm thinking about purchasing from a friend. TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

Ferdyshchenko said:


> Hi, new user here. I recently bought this awesome men's peekaboo from someone.
> 
> http://www.fendi.com/us/en/collections/man/bags/7va354-x4k-r2a
> 
> From the quality of the bag to the information provided by the seller, everything tells me that it is authentic. In fact, I had thought that no counterfeiters would even bother trying to replicate this beauty, but upon searching for images of the bag on Google I came across this website that sells a replica, and I must say it looks pretty damn good in their pictures (though they could be mixing in pictures of an authentic one). In any case, seeing this instilled the tiniest bit of paranoia in me, so I figured why not ask the knowledgeable users on this forum.
> 
> Here are pictures of what seems to me is relevant to determine authenticity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help!


 Pls provide more photos of the actual bag (see post #1 of this thread) including all hardware screws and markings and logos. Also, I can't read the serial #,what is it?


----------



## baglady.1

Doradoradora said:


> Hi
> Can someone please authenticate :
> Item name : fendi medium 2jours tote
> Item number : 10722131
> Seller : farfetch.com
> Link : http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...-item-10722131.aspx?storeid=9336&ffref=lp_44_
> 
> Thanks!!!


 See post #1, we need more photos to authenticate.


----------



## baglady.1

Divanation said:


> Hello! Could someone please authenticate this Fendi please? I don't know the name of this bag but thinking about purchasing from a friend if it is authentic.TIA


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

fendiatl said:


> See attached link for photo of tag.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/bdggbwc2x1nzzeg/AABF9pNa5lZHoW1ksAwjdYZma


 Well I am pretty surprised by this, but I guess they aren't making them the way they used to....
If you have any sort of concern about the bag (i.e. quality is off), provide a full set of pictures (see post #1) - expecially hardware markings & screws and logos. So far the replicas of this style I have seen were not very good.... 
That being said....there are always super fakes lurking here or there.

But so far the hologram looks good & we have been informed that sometimes they do slip off....just never seen them without the residue....:wondering


----------



## Divanation

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ferdyshchenko

baglady.1 said:


> Pls provide more photos of the actual bag (see post #1 of this thread) including all hardware screws and markings and logos. Also, I can't read the serial #,what is it?



Alright, here are more pictures. And the serial # in the leather tag is kinda hard to read, but it seems to match the product number 7VA354-X4K followed by some other numbers.


































The replica I saw being sold in some website actually looks pretty good, at least in their pictures, who knows about the actual thing though. I'm pretty sure this one is authentic but it doesn't hurt to check in with the experts here, and it'll be a while before I can go to Fendi myself to have it authenticated (do they even like doing that? Feels like they may feel it's kinda tacky).

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

Ferdyshchenko said:


> Alright, here are more pictures. And the serial # in the leather tag is kinda hard to read, but it seems to match the product number 7VA354-X4K followed by some other numbers.
> The replica I saw being sold in some website actually looks pretty good, at least in their pictures, who knows about the actual thing though. I'm pretty sure this one is authentic but it doesn't hurt to check in with the experts here, and it'll be a while before I can go to Fendi myself to have it authenticated (do they even like doing that? Feels like they may feel it's kinda tacky).
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


 Don't worry, it is Authentic Fendi  
We have seen the Monster Peek fakes here before and they are not perfect by any means


----------



## Ferdyshchenko

baglady.1 said:


> Don't worry, it is Authentic Fendi
> We have seen the Monster Peek fakes here before and they are not perfect by any means



Thank you very much for your prompt responses, baglady.1!


----------



## catthinkin

Sorry but where is the best place to get a fendi spy fixed can't contact where I brought it because the concession in brown thomas has left


----------



## baglady.1

catthinkin said:


> Sorry but where is the best place to get a fendi spy fixed can't contact where I brought it because the concession in brown thomas has left


You might try here:
http://fordhamrepair.com/


----------



## Masu

Hi,

Could you please authenticate this Fendi on EBay?

Item Name: auth Fendi black nylon leather trim flap shoulder bag EVHB


Item Number: 201146528865


Seller ID: linda*s***stuff


Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201146528865 

Thanks
Maria




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## baglady.1

Masu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Fendi on EBay?
> 
> Item Name: auth Fendi black nylon leather trim flap shoulder bag EVHB
> 
> Item Number: 201146528865
> 
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201146528865
> 
> Thanks
> Maria
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 I don't like to give opinion on these unlined bags, but I would not buy it....JMHO


----------



## Masu

Thank you so much Baglady!


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi Authenticators can you help me to authenticate this Fendi Bag:

Item Name: WOW FENDI 2JOURS beige patent leather handbag petite silver hardware $1,750 deal
Item Number: 161474666444
Seller ID: dknycable
Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-FENDI-2...ite-silver-hardware-1-750-deal-/161474666444?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi Authenticators can you help me to authenticate this Fendi Bag:
> 
> Item Name: WOW FENDI 2JOURS beige patent leather handbag petite silver hardware $1,750 deal
> Item Number: 161474666444
> Seller ID: dknycable
> Direct URL Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-FENDI-2...ite-silver-hardware-1-750-deal-/161474666444?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Chaneliscious

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thanks!!


----------



## Nettyw25

baglady.1 said:


> From what I see, it looks fine. If you get it, send me a better (size) pic of the hologram...thx


 
Hi
I have attached more pics for you (hopefully...I am a not the best on computers lol).
Hope these are okay for you.
Many thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Nettyw25 said:


> Hi
> I have attached more pics for you (hopefully...I am a not the best on computers lol).
> Hope these are okay for you.
> Many thanks


 Looks good


----------



## Gembarag

Hi All,

Have read this forum with interest. I am a newbie and would love some advice.

Have been offered a Fendi for sale and hoped someone could help me authenticate please - i'm quite new to all this so not much good. It says genuine and i don't like to distrust people but thought i would check on here if possible please.
Pics attached. Does show tag with serial number. 
Thanks


----------



## Nettyw25

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much


----------



## baglady.1

Gembarag said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have read this forum with interest. I am a newbie and would love some advice.
> 
> Have been offered a Fendi for sale and hoped someone could help me authenticate please - i'm quite new to all this so not much good. It says genuine and i don't like to distrust people but thought i would check on here if possible please.
> Pics attached. Does show tag with serial number.
> Thanks


 Need pic of hologram tag sewn into lining/pocket opposite the leather serial # strip. Need to see hologram & code under it.


----------



## kmara2k

Hi,
Please authenticate this bag, I already bought it. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## kmara2k

More pictures


----------



## kmara2k

More:


----------



## accio sacculus

kmara2k said:


> More:



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## kmara2k

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## dirgni

Hi there,
I am seriously considering to buying this awesome Fendi 3jours bag that I found on ebay. So far two things kept me from buying it. For one my fear of soiling this beautiful and super light colored leather; second my worries that it might be a fake. I know you can't help me with the first issue (or can you? any tips to keep light colored leather clean?) but the second issue is probably a piece of cake for you. 
Please help me figuring this out...Thank you so much in advance!

Seller:dknycable
eBay item number:161475337380
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2850-FENDI-...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598ae1ca4


----------



## accio sacculus

dirgni said:


> Hi there,
> I am seriously considering to buying this awesome Fendi 3jours bag that I found on ebay. So far two things kept me from buying it. For one my fear of soiling this beautiful and super light colored leather; second my worries that it might be a fake. I know you can't help me with the first issue (or can you? any tips to keep light colored leather clean?) but the second issue is probably a piece of cake for you.
> Please help me figuring this out...Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Seller:dknycable
> eBay item number:161475337380
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2850-FENDI-...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2598ae1ca4



Looks good, IMO!  

In regards to keeping it clean, I unfortunately can't comment as different textures can be easier to clean than others.  Your best bet is to protect the leather with leather spray and have a leather expert tend to any color transfer as soon as possible if you have any.


----------



## dirgni

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!
> 
> In regards to keeping it clean, I unfortunately can't comment as different textures can be easier to clean than others.  Your best bet is to protect the leather with leather spray and have a leather expert tend to any color transfer as soon as possible if you have any.



Wow that was quick! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## schouxy

Please authenticate this Fendi. Thanks! 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI terracotta Peekaboo large bag

Item Number: 311170347158

Seller ID: jennamorasca16 

Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item487332b096


schouxy


----------



## sowingseed

Is this authentic?

I don't know the name and cannot find a serial number on the inside.

Here's the link to all of the photos.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0XkKuAQ_IWnN2NSaW14Q3Nod1k&usp=sharing


----------



## accio sacculus

schouxy said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI terracotta Peekaboo large bag
> 
> Item Number: 311170347158
> 
> Seller ID: jennamorasca16
> 
> Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...158?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item487332b096
> 
> 
> schouxy



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

sowingseed said:


> Is this authentic?
> 
> I don't know the name and cannot find a serial number on the inside.
> 
> Here's the link to all of the photos.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0XkKuAQ_IWnN2NSaW14Q3Nod1k&usp=sharing



Please refer to post #1 for the format required...would also need to see a pic of the lining, not so close up and not blurry, as well as a pic of the serial number...


----------



## MissAdhd

Hello all, I already bought it but could you please authenticate this bag for me? As I can still return if it is counterfeited, I am okay with most aspects of the bag but the gold plated leather tag inside is alarming to me as I've seen that most 2jours bags have a full leather FENDI tag inside? Not gold plate?
Thank you in advance!

EDIT: I can't seem to add pictures to this post? 
Could someone please teach me how or look at the pictures in this gallery link:
http://postimg.org/gallery/27bfaqu7y/


More pics:
http://postimg.org/gallery/16yck99jc/
http://postimg.org/gallery/d1w85594/


----------



## accio sacculus

MissAdhd said:


> Hello all, I already bought it but could you please authenticate this bag for me? As I can still return if it is counterfeited, I am okay with most aspects of the bag but the gold plated leather tag inside is alarming to me as I've seen that most 2jours bags have a full leather FENDI tag inside? Not gold plate?
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> EDIT: I can't seem to add pictures to this post?
> Could someone please teach me how or look at the pictures in this gallery link:
> http://postimg.org/gallery/27bfaqu7y/



 Need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## MissAdhd

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and serial number...



Hello there, I have uploaded the serial number tag and clearer pic of the hologram sticker, can you see better now? 

And may I ask is it okay that the FENDI tag is leather with gold plate on top? Because I see other 2 jours have a full leather FENDI tag.

To view the other pics I uploaded===> http://postimg.org/gallery/16yck99jc/


----------



## accio sacculus

MissAdhd said:


> Hello there, I have uploaded the serial number tag and clearer pic of the hologram sticker, can you see better now?
> 
> And may I ask is it okay that the FENDI tag is leather with gold plate on top? Because I see other 2 jours have a full leather FENDI tag.
> 
> To view the other pics I uploaded===> http://postimg.org/gallery/16yck99jc/



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## MissAdhd

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks dear, so the FENDI tag should be okay? So worried when I saw it's not full leather


----------



## sowingseed

accio sacculus said:


> Please refer to post #1 for the format required...would also need to see a pic of the lining, not so close up and not blurry, as well as a pic of the serial number...


There is no serial number. Do all Fendi bags have serial numbers?


----------



## sowingseed

accio sacculus said:


> Please refer to post #1 for the format required...would also need to see a pic of the lining, not so close up and not blurry, as well as a pic of the serial number...


I hope these pictures are better.

I already bought the bag but I cannot carry a fake and will not grieve the $22 I spent on it a thrift store.

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0XkKuAQ_IWnN2NSaW14Q3Nod1k&usp=drive_web


----------



## MissAdhd

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



And I just found the cards it came with!

http://postimg.org/gallery/d1w85594/

TIA


----------



## schouxy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...






Thanks for your reply, can this pic work?


----------



## fuzzymummy

When did Fendi introduce the hologram?  If a vintage purse doesn't have one is it difficult to authenticate?  Thanks.


----------



## sephyrah

Hi everyone,

I'm in a dilemma over a Fendi wallet. It's from an online auction and the husband is the one selling it...apparently, his wife doesn't use it that much. It's 2 years old. I don't know the exact name for the wallet though...I have attached the link.

http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/wallets-purses/auction-806184118.htm


----------



## Alanah73

Hello!

 I need some help in authenticating this Fendi I found at a local thrift store. It's a little beat up. I found it piled under a bunch of luggage. I paid almost nothing so if its fake .. no big deal. If its authentic .. sweet! The hologram has turned a little black but is affixed to the tag completely and I do have something in the bag to help prop it up in the photo's. Fendi Single Hobo B Bag? &#8230;.. Thank you!


----------



## c3c3c3

Hello Fendi experts,

I recently purchased this Fendi 2jour bag from http://www.raffaello-network.com, would you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advanced!!!!


----------



## c3c3c3

Here are the additioanl pics


----------



## c3c3c3

And more pics


----------



## c3c3c3

Hello Fendi experts,

I recently purchased this Fendi 2jour bag from http://www.raffaello-network.com, would you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advanced!!!!

Here are some more clear pics of the hologram


----------



## sueping_

Hello mods, i bought this bag from a reseller however the RFID label was removed. Please help me authenticate the bag. Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

sowingseed said:


> I hope these pictures are better.
> 
> I already bought the bag but I cannot carry a fake and will not grieve the $22 I spent on it a thrift store.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0XkKuAQ_IWnN2NSaW14Q3Nod1k&usp=drive_web



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

MissAdhd said:


> And I just found the cards it came with!
> 
> http://postimg.org/gallery/d1w85594/
> 
> TIA



Still looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

schouxy said:


> View attachment 2804838
> 
> Thanks for your reply, can this pic work?



Still need to see a pic of the serial number under the leather tab....


----------



## accio sacculus

fuzzymummy said:


> When did Fendi introduce the hologram?  If a vintage purse doesn't have one is it difficult to authenticate?  Thanks.



Would need to see the actual bag in questions...please refer to post #1 for the rules...


----------



## accio sacculus

sephyrah said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in a dilemma over a Fendi wallet. It's from an online auction and the husband is the one selling it...apparently, his wife doesn't use it that much. It's 2 years old. I don't know the exact name for the wallet though...I have attached the link.
> 
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/clothing-fashion/women/bags-handbags/wallets-purses/auction-806184118.htm



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Alanah73 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I need some help in authenticating this Fendi I found at a local thrift store. It's a little beat up. I found it piled under a bunch of luggage. I paid almost nothing so if its fake .. no big deal. If its authentic .. sweet! The hologram has turned a little black but is affixed to the tag completely and I do have something in the bag to help prop it up in the photo's. Fendi Single Hobo B Bag? .. Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!    What a steal!


----------



## accio sacculus

c3c3c3 said:


> Hello Fendi experts,
> 
> I recently purchased this Fendi 2jour bag from http://www.raffaello-network.com, would you please help me to authenticate the bag? Thank you in advanced!!!!
> 
> Here are some more clear pics of the hologram



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

sueping_ said:


> Hello mods, i bought this bag from a reseller however the RFID label was removed. Please help me authenticate the bag. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808482
> View attachment 2808483
> View attachment 2808484
> View attachment 2808485
> View attachment 2808486
> View attachment 2808487
> View attachment 2808488



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## AudreyLayne

Hello. It's been a long time since I've posted here. What do you think about this bag? Thank you! http://www.ebay.com/itm/191413162595?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## accio sacculus

AudreyLayne said:


> Hello. It's been a long time since I've posted here. What do you think about this bag? Thank you! http://www.ebay.com/itm/191413162595?_trksid=p2060778.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## AudreyLayne

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!!


----------



## c3c3c3

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you so much for your help accio sacculus, I turly appreciate you taking time to authenticate my bag. I have few questions want to ask you.  I have compared my 2Jour with 2Jour pics posted here, I found several differences. I will attach my pics and other ppl&#8217;s pic here.  I cannot really tell about the hologram, but other details looks good to me. Thanks again!!! 

1.	My RFID removable tag can barely see the white dot cut line and does not have any numbers. 

2.	The black tag in my dust bag is upside down.

3.	The Fendi logo of the protective metal feet at base is oblique.

4.	The authenticity card does not look right to me.


----------



## accio sacculus

c3c3c3 said:


> Thank you so much for your help accio sacculus, I turly appreciate you taking time to authenticate my bag. I have few questions want to ask you.  I have compared my 2Jour with 2Jour pics posted here, I found several differences. I will attach my pics and other ppls pic here.  I cannot really tell about the hologram, but other details looks good to me. Thanks again!!!
> 
> 1.	My RFID removable tag can barely see the white dot cut line and does not have any numbers.
> 
> 2.	The black tag in my dust bag is upside down.
> 
> 3.	The Fendi logo of the protective metal feet at base is oblique.
> 
> 4.	The authenticity card does not look right to me.



These bags are hand sewn, so the variations you have pointed out could depend on who is putting the bag together.  These variations are not what makes this bag authentic or fake.  I've gone over the items that would make this bag authentic or fake and I have deemed it to be authentic.


----------



## c3c3c3

accio sacculus said:


> These bags are hand sewn, so the variations you have pointed out could depend on who is putting the bag together.  These variations are not what makes this bag authentic or fake.  I've gone over the items that would make this bag authentic or fake and I have deemed it to be authentic.








Thank you so much!!!!!!!


----------



## shmuupie

Pls authenticate this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111516711047?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## AudreyLayne

Ok, I have another one. I know there aren't many photos but that serial number..?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171540420235


----------



## AudreyLayne

And another.. what's the name of this bag? Thanks!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181587267036


----------



## sueping_

the hologram tag is a little tricky to take a clear shot. I've placed a light source near the tag.


----------



## Pnk85

Did Fendi change their interior purse tag from the metal plate to a stamped leather tag? The first pic is from Lyst, the second pic is from eBay, & third from Yoogi's closet[ I also saw another pic of the same style tag on Bluefly. Is this unique to the forever floral collection? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2809896[/ATTACH].


----------



## accio sacculus

shmuupie said:


> Pls authenticate this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111516711047?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

AudreyLayne said:


> Ok, I have another one. I know there aren't many photos but that serial number..?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/171540420235



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

AudreyLayne said:


> And another.. what's the name of this bag? Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181587267036



Name of this bag would be "Fugly Fake"  :lolots:


----------



## accio sacculus

sueping_ said:


> the hologram tag is a little tricky to take a clear shot. I've placed a light source near the tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809793



Sorry, is this in reference to a previous post?  If so, could you please quote it?  Thank you...


----------



## accio sacculus

Pnk85 said:


> Did Fendi change their interior purse tag from the metal plate to a stamped leather tag? The first pic is from Lyst, the second pic is from eBay, & third from Yoogi's closet[ I also saw another pic of the same style tag on Bluefly. Is this unique to the forever floral collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2809894
> View attachment 2809895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]2809896[/ATTACH].



Yes, Fendi changed the tag to a leather tag, no it is not unique to the Forever Floral collection.


----------



## sueping_

sueping_ said:


> Hello mods, i bought this bag from a reseller however the RFID label was removed. Please help me authenticate the bag. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2808482
> View attachment 2808483
> View attachment 2808484
> View attachment 2808485
> View attachment 2808486
> View attachment 2808487
> View attachment 2808488



Hi, so sorry, i have quoted my previous post. thank you for your time and effort


----------



## AudreyLayne

accio sacculus said:


> Name of this bag would be "Fugly Fake"  :lolots:


Yep! Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

sueping_ said:


> Hi, so sorry, i have quoted my previous post. thank you for your time and effort



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## TMT16

Hi, I bought this bag a month or so ago, but I've become very concerned about it's authenticity. Could you please help me authenticate? TIA!

item: Fendi mini be baguette 
seller: chistmas07
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...U8Xu0%2Bfz%2F4C7atxaE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

TMT16 said:


> Hi, I bought this bag a month or so ago, but I've become very concerned about it's authenticity. Could you please help me authenticate? TIA!
> 
> item: Fendi mini be baguette
> seller: chistmas07
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...U8Xu0%2Bfz%2F4C7atxaE%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Need to see clearer, close up pic of the hologram and of the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## Leonora123

Hi, I am new to this forum, but I really need your help with something.  I want to purchase this bag, but I am not sure if it's real or not. The seller claims it is, but I am not sure. I never owned a fendi bag before. The code reads 2305/8BL068.TN/088


----------



## TMT16

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pic of the hologram and of the serial number under the leather tab...



Sorry! Here are the updated pictures. The hologram picture might not be clear enough still but that's the best I could do. TIA!


----------



## accio sacculus

Leonora123 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum, but I really need your help with something.  I want to purchase this bag, but I am not sure if it's real or not. The seller claims it is, but I am not sure. I never owned a fendi bag before. The code reads 2305/8BL068.TN/088



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## katenguyen267

Hello,

Hope I get this right, would you mind confirming the authenticity of this bag below? To me, it looks great but my inexperienced and bare eyes can only go so far. This will be my first Fendi ever, this bag is so unique I am willing to dress down for it . Thank you.

Fendi Oyster Braided Brown Leather Handbag Shoulder Designer Bag Hobo
Seller Id helpmetooplease
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Oyste...698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d2e7d1ba


----------



## accio sacculus

TMT16 said:


> Sorry! Here are the updated pictures. The hologram picture might not be clear enough still but that's the best I could do. TIA!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

katenguyen267 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope I get this right, would you mind confirming the authenticity of this bag below? To me, it looks great but my inexperienced and bare eyes can only go so far. This will be my first Fendi ever, this bag is so unique I am willing to dress down for it . Thank you.
> 
> Fendi Oyster Braided Brown Leather Handbag Shoulder Designer Bag Hobo
> Seller Id helpmetooplease
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Oyste...698?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d2e7d1ba



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## TMT16

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Omg thank you!!!


----------



## Leonora123

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


 
Hi, I will ask the seller for the pic today.  She also sent me this pic if it helps.


Thank you


----------



## katenguyen267

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Yay, thank you very much for the quick response. My first Fendi yay


----------



## cowbear

Hello everyone!

I know that Yoogi's Closet is typically quite reliable, but as this would be my first Fendi bag, I just wanted to double check.  If you could please take a glance at it for me, I would really appreciate it.

Item Name: Fendi Ortensia Smooth Leather Chameleon Large Tote Bag 8BL110
Item Number: 10063834
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...-leather-chameleon-large-tote-bag-8bl110.html

I thank you so much for your time!


----------



## accio sacculus

cowbear said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Yoogi's Closet is typically quite reliable, but as this would be my first Fendi bag, I just wanted to double check.  If you could please take a glance at it for me, I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Ortensia Smooth Leather Chameleon Large Tote Bag 8BL110
> 
> Item Number: 10063834
> 
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> 
> Link: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...-leather-chameleon-large-tote-bag-8bl110.html
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you so much for your time!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## cowbear

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## AudreyLayne

Rats! I missed out on the ONE bag that was actually authentic. So, I'm still searching.. What do you think about this one? Kind of annoying that the hologram photo is conveniently blurry. I can ask for a better photo.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/181588647110


----------



## AudreyLayne

Questioning this one too. Thanks so much!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221607186333


----------



## Purselover1233

Is this real? It's a handbag and a little purse. I got it from a thrift shop.










purse:


----------



## baglady.1

AudreyLayne said:


> Questioning this one too. Thanks so much!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221607186333


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Purselover1233 said:


> Is this real? It's a handbag and a little purse. I got it from a thrift shop.
> 
> 
> 
> purse:


They just don't like right to me.....


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi.  I was hoping that someone could take a look at this one for me.  Thank you so much.

Ebay Item No:  261640672147
Seller:  wesellgoodsny
Item Description:  FENDI 2Bag Colorblock Leather& Caviar Leather Tote Bag Purse
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-2B...147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceaffd393


----------



## accio sacculus

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi.  I was hoping that someone could take a look at this one for me.  Thank you so much.
> 
> Ebay Item No:  261640672147
> Seller:  wesellgoodsny
> Item Description:  FENDI 2Bag Colorblock Leather& Caviar Leather Tote Bag Purse
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-2B...147?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceaffd393



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## oscarlilytc

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



Thank you for your prompt reply!  I will ask the seller for clearer photos.  I just wanted to make sure I wasn't wasting my time if there is something obviously fake.

Thank you again. Cheers!


----------



## black_forest

Hello,

Could you experts  please help me to authenticate this Fendi wallet?
I think it's pretty old (no hologram) but looks like it's still in decent shape.
I have no idea what model it is.

Thank you =)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwDrxBKTHbMvZXhfU011Z0cyNWc&usp=sharing


----------



## baglady.1

black_forest said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you experts  please help me to authenticate this Fendi wallet?
> I think it's pretty old (no hologram) but looks like it's still in decent shape.
> I have no idea what model it is.
> 
> Thank you =)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwDrxBKTHbMvZXhfU011Z0cyNWc&usp=sharing


 It is authentic vintage wallet


----------



## black_forest

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic vintage wallet


Thank you very much for your help


----------



## Lujza

Hello! Could you PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE authenticate this Fendi Zucca Baguette? Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

Lujza said:


> Hello! Could you PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE authenticate this Fendi Zucca Baguette? Thank you very much!!!!




It looks good


----------



## Lujza

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good



Thank you so much for your help..


----------



## shannyl

Item Name: Fendi Selleria Messenger Bag in Navy Blue
Item Number:
Seller ID: miocouture
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Messenger-Bag-in-Navy-Blue-/221617569419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33996fbe8b

Hello and thank you very much!


----------



## BagsnShoes123

Hi There!  I would love some assistance in authenticating this Fendi Mama Zucca:  I have attached the pictures.  Thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

shannyl said:


> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Messenger Bag in Navy Blue
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: miocouture
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Messenger-Bag-in-Navy-Blue-/221617569419?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33996fbe8b
> 
> Hello and thank you very much!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagsnShoes123 said:


> Hi There!  I would love some assistance in authenticating this Fendi Mama Zucca:  I have attached the pictures.  Thank you!!



It's fake!


----------



## missie1

Hi is this bracelet authentic


----------



## missie1

Hi sorry here is the front


----------



## baglady.1

missie1 said:


> Hi sorry here is the front


 We don't/can't authenticate these


----------



## adkeefe

Can someone help me with authenticating these vintage Fendi's, any idea on time period??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...jPIOO%2Fltv9%2FzfTw98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thanks!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

adkeefe said:


> Can someone help me with authenticating these vintage Fendi's, any idea on time period??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDB...jPIOO%2Fltv9%2FzfTw98%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thanks!!!




Both look good, IMO!!


----------



## adkeefe

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!!


Thanks, do you know when they are from?


----------



## SMORES

Hi lovely TPF members, please help me take a look at this keychain!

item: fendi monster keychain
item number: 321587118872
link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Monste...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4ae0160318


thanks in advance


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Fendi wallet?
Bought it CHEAP in a thrift store in SC over holiday.
Approx. 7.75"w x 3.75"h x .75"d closed. 7.25"w x 7.75"h open.
Serial stamp is very hard to read, but I think it is: 2280-8M0112-JWU-078.
All of the snaps are imprinted, just couldn't get clear pics.
I would greatly appreciate any info like age, name etc...Thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate this Fendi wallet?
> Bought it CHEAP in a thrift store in SC over holiday.
> Approx. 7.75"w x 3.75"h x .75"d closed. 7.25"w x 7.75"h open.
> Serial stamp is very hard to read, but I think it is: 2280-8M0112-JWU-078.
> All of the snaps are imprinted, just couldn't get clear pics.
> I would greatly appreciate any info like age, name etc...Thanks in advance!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

SMORES said:


> Hi lovely TPF members, please help me take a look at this keychain!
> 
> item: fendi monster keychain
> item number: 321587118872
> link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Monste...pt=US_Women_s_Accessories&hash=item4ae0160318
> 
> 
> thanks in advance


 I don't feel comfortable authenticating these, as the fakes look identical & they don't have a hologram or similar identifier. However, if you purchase & receive it, just make sure the saffiano leather areas of the face & strap feel like saffiano leather....and not fabric or plastic....


----------



## JOODLZ

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thanks baglady.1! This made my weekend...I was pretty confident, but now I know I did good for $1.50...thanks again


----------



## Damier Dme

Need your help ladies!!!

Item Name:Authentic FENDI Canvas Tote bag with logo
Item Number:171568041089
Seller ID:kyounokura-japan 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171568041089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Thank you!!


----------



## zencat

I purchased this on bluefly and it is the Fendi Bauletto Piccolo or By the Way.  I was so excited about it and then read some things that from time to time Bluefly has sold a fake or two.  I have other Fendi and this seems similar in the tags and so attached are some pictures, can you tell me if it looks good.  Thank you so much for providing this service!


----------



## accio sacculus

Damier Dme said:


> Need your help ladies!!!
> 
> Item Name:Authentic FENDI Canvas Tote bag with logo
> Item Number:171568041089
> Seller ID:kyounokura-japan
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/171568041089?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Thank you!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

zencat said:


> I purchased this on bluefly and it is the Fendi Bauletto Piccolo or By the Way.  I was so excited about it and then read some things that from time to time Bluefly has sold a fake or two.  I have other Fendi and this seems similar in the tags and so attached are some pictures, can you tell me if it looks good.  Thank you so much for providing this service!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Vale Lovebags

Hello all! I purchased this bag at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. The bag appears to be of good quality and smells like genuine leather. No hologram but has a leather serial number. Also, if someone could give me an idea of the year made, I would appreciate it. Thanks!!

Item name: Fendi Chef Boston 

Item number: 8BL104-JWU
                    109-2550


----------



## baglady.1

Vale Lovebags said:


> Hello all! I purchased this bag at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. The bag appears to be of good quality and smells like genuine leather. No hologram but has a leather serial number. Also, if someone could give me an idea of the year made, I would appreciate it. Thanks!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Chef Boston
> 
> Item number: 8BL104-JWU
> 109-2550


 The bag is from 2010...it should have a hologram somewhere....check the pockets,etc.


----------



## precipice

Hi! 
Can someone help me authenticate this fend buggy?
Item Name:Beand New SOLD OUT Buggie Monster Bag Charm Keychain
Item Number:321608372763
Seller ID: ninnayapare27 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321608372763


Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

precipice said:


> Hi!
> Can someone help me authenticate this fend buggy?
> Item Name:Beand New SOLD OUT Buggie Monster Bag Charm Keychain
> Item Number:321608372763
> Seller ID: ninnayapare27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321608372763
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


 These charms can't be authenticated by me personally by photos....here is a bonafide fake one:



(note it is upside down in the photo).
 But if U look at sellers fback, seems they sell the same thing over & over again....so my guess is they may not be authentic things.....


----------



## precipice

baglady.1 said:


> These charms can't be authenticated by me personally by photos....here is a bonafide fake one:
> View attachment 2828932
> 
> 
> (note it is upside down in the photo).
> But if U look at sellers fback, seems they sell the same thing over & over again....so my guess is they may not be authentic things.....



Thank you!


----------



## cocoa5257

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By the Way
Link (if available):n/a

Hi. Would you please help me authenticate this bag&#65311; I bought it from a fashion buyer. But I found the color of the handle is darker than what I saw on the official website, and the color of the zipper is lighter.

Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

cocoa5257 said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By the Way
> Link (if available):n/a
> 
> Hi. Would you please help me authenticate this bag&#65311; I bought it from a fashion buyer. But I found the color of the handle is darker than what I saw on the official website, and the color of the zipper is lighter.
> 
> Please help. Thanks in advance.


Need pics of serial # (underside of Fendi Patch), Hologram tag (close up of hologram), and RFID tag (scissors picture on it).


----------



## cocoa5257

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of serial # (underside of Fendi Patch), Hologram tag (close up of hologram), and RFID tag (scissors picture on it).



Thanks for reply~~~
Attached are additional pics.
P.S. I found the hologram tag is very easy to took off```` so I took it off and took pics of the front and back of it.
The color of the handle and zip is reaaaaally strange


----------



## baglady.1

cocoa5257 said:


> Thanks for reply~~~
> Attached are additional pics.
> P.S. I found the hologram tag is very easy to took off```` so I took it off and took pics of the front and back of it.
> The color of the handle and zip is reaaaaally strange


It's fake 
 --- they keep making the replicas better all the time!


----------



## cocoa5257

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake
> --- they keep making the replicas better all the time!




 &#128545;&#128545;Why there are so many liers...


----------



## SummerL

Hello,

Will you please help authenticate this bag?*

Item Name: Fendi Secret Code Dove Gray Suede Satchel Bag NWT $2210* *
Item Number:** 221629433743
Seller ID:**caterpillargidrl* *
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Secret-Code-Dove-Grey-Gray-Suede-Satchel-Bag-NWT-2210-/221629433743?

Thanks!!
*


----------



## baglady.1

SummerL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will you please help authenticate this bag?*
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Secret Code Dove Gray Suede Satchel Bag NWT $2210**
> Item Number:** 221629433743
> Seller ID:**caterpillargidrl* *
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Secret-Code-Dove-Grey-Gray-Suede-Satchel-Bag-NWT-2210-/221629433743?
> 
> Thanks!!
> *


 Need pic of hologram tag & serial # strip


----------



## frameli

PLEASE HELP!
I would like to know if this Fendi is original.
Thank you for your kind reply


----------



## frameli

Hello.
I would like to know if this Fendi is original.
Thank you in advance


----------



## joey6794x

Hi can anyone please please help me):

Item Name: Unkown
Item Number: Unkown
Seller ID: tranquiltrader
Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monogram-Crossbody-Bag-made-in-Italy-for-Neiman-Marcus-/400825165102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d530aa52e
the bag says Fendi for Neiman Marcus, never heard of that before. Please help!


----------



## baglady.1

joey6794x said:


> Hi can anyone please please help me):
> 
> Item Name: Unkown
> Item Number: Unkown
> Seller ID: tranquiltrader
> Link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monog...102?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d530aa52e
> the bag says Fendi for Neiman Marcus, never heard of that before. Please help!


It is authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

frameli said:


> Hello.
> I would like to know if this Fendi is original.
> Thank you in advance


I'd like to see the side of the cards that has writing on it...clear enough to read it.


----------



## Lujza

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good



Thank you! But..are you sure? It seems too good to be true..


----------



## frameli

Thank you for your quick reply.
Here the photo of the card.
The other card is only the black card of Fendi as you can see.
Thank you in advance


----------



## DianaGx

Hello! i'm new here & from Germany! 
My Grandma had a oooold bag from the 80's in her wardrobe & I'm not sure if is this real.
I can't find the serial number, but clear pics:


----------



## uadjit

Item Name: Fendi Selleria Purse No. 49-24-22964 Metallic Gold VG cond!!
Item Number: 380838025458
Seller ID: treasure011
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Purse-No-49-24-22964-Metallic-Gold-VG-cond-/380838025458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58abb718f2
I don't really know much about Selleria bags so I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## baglady.1

DianaGx said:


> Hello! i'm new here & from Germany!
> My Grandma had a oooold bag from the 80's in her wardrobe & I'm not sure if is this real.
> I can't find the serial number, but clear pics:


 I don't think it is a Fendi....


----------



## baglady.1

uadjit said:


> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Purse No. 49-24-22964 Metallic Gold VG cond!!
> Item Number: 380838025458
> Seller ID: treasure011
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selle...458?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item58abb718f2
> I don't really know much about Selleria bags so I'm not sure what to look for.


It should have a hologram tag & leather serial # strip to help with authentification....but I am positive this one is real


----------



## baglady.1

frameli said:


> Thank you for your quick reply.
> Here the photo of the card.
> The other card is only the black card of Fendi as you can see.
> Thank you in advance


 I don't have a good feeling about the bag...several red flags...sorry.


----------



## baglady.1

Lujza said:


> Thank you! But..are you sure? It seems too good to be true..


I don't joke around - LOL! It is a vintage Fendi...


----------



## Rashmi

Hello I am interested in purchasing this bag but I am not sure if it is authentic. I would greatly appreciate your expert help.

Item Name: Fendi Brown Leather Double Handle 2Jours Shopper Handbag
eBay item number:221635700127

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339a84659f


----------



## Rashmi

There's another one on ebay that i'd like to be authenticated. thank you.

Item Name: FENDI 2 JOURS BAG PURSE VITELLO ELITE TOTE BROWN MINT!
Item No.291328039857


Seller: Coincexchange267

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2-JOU...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d4811bb1


----------



## uadjit

baglady.1 said:


> It should have a hologram tag & leather serial # strip to help with authentification....but I am positive this one is real



Thanks, baglady!


----------



## baglady.1

Rashmi said:


> Hello I am interested in purchasing this bag but I am not sure if it is authentic. I would greatly appreciate your expert help.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Brown Leather Double Handle 2Jours Shopper Handbag
> eBay item number:221635700127
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...127?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item339a84659f


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Rashmi said:


> There's another one on ebay that i'd like to be authenticated. thank you.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI 2 JOURS BAG PURSE VITELLO ELITE TOTE BROWN MINT!
> Item No.291328039857
> 
> 
> Seller: Coincexchange267
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2-JOU...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d4811bb1


 Need close clear pics of serial #, Fendi patch, hologram & RFID tag.


----------



## Imanaqvi1

PLEASE HELP


 I am thinking about purchasing this bag on Ebay. I would truly appreciate it if you can authenticate it for me please.

*Item Name: Fendi Trios Jours Leather Shopper*
*Item Number: *271710696457
*Seller ID: *lusti2372
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271710696457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## baglady.1

Imanaqvi1 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing this bag on Ebay. I would truly appreciate it if you can authenticate it for me please.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Trios Jours Leather Shopper*
> *Item Number: *271710696457
> *Seller ID: *lusti2372
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271710696457?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


 Looks good


----------



## Imanaqvi1

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much, baglady


----------



## tianchristy

Hi everyone,

I got this bag from Bluefly.com. It looks good to me, but there is no fendi tag/hologram inside the bag so I am really worried about it.  Please take a look. Thanks so much!

update: I double checked the inside and saw the hologram got cut off 
Item Name: fendi 2jour
Item Number: Bluefly
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## tianchristy

Here is another picture, please help me to authenticate, I am really worried now 

Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

tianchristy said:


> Here is another picture, please help me to authenticate, I am really worried now
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## tianchristy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...



The hologram tag got cut off


----------



## tianchristy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...



But do other details look ok?


----------



## accio sacculus

tianchristy said:


> The hologram tag got cut off



That's rather unusual...I have never heard of Bluefly cutting off the holograms...is there any bit of the black fabric tag left?


----------



## tianchristy

accio sacculus said:


> That's rather unusual...I have never heard of Bluefly cutting off the holograms...is there any bit of the black fabric tag left?



Yes. Like I can barely see but there is a bit of the black tag left. I think it is wired too. There is anther bag from Rue la la on page 189 post #2815 that has not hologram either, and it is the same color - I thought they were the same bag but the serial numbers are different.


----------



## tuowei

Hi guys,
I was a poor student when the Spy came out ... still a student now  but I can afford this if it's authentic?
Item Name:FENDI Brown Leather Spy
Item Number: 271707991288
Seller ID:movingsalesmcw
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271707991288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

tuowei said:


> Hi guys,
> I was a poor student when the Spy came out ... still a student now  but I can afford this if it's authentic?
> Item Name:FENDI Brown Leather Spy
> Item Number: 271707991288
> Seller ID:movingsalesmcw
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/271707991288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Sorry...this is a Nope!  
These bags were faked so much that many peeps don't know they have a fake....check here first....


----------



## baglady.1

tianchristy said:


> But do other details look ok?


 I don't know what is up with the hologram. We can't say 100% without it, but so far your pics do looks consistent with Fendi. 
The Hologram has FFs on it and the cloth tag it is on addresses authenticity on the back side sewn into the fabric. The RFID tag shown in the other listing you refer to, is for identifying the item with a radio frequency detector and if you cut it open there is a computer emblem type foil inside....HTH.


----------



## anonymoose410

Hi, I just purchased this bag off of Farfetch and want to verify its authenticity. I have seen red petite 3jours with white/cream lining but not black. The inside is completely lined with leather, but I can't find the hologram tag anywhere! 

The serial is hard to read because the bag is tied shut on one side and I can't cut it open or else I can't return it. The numbers under the serial read 149-5177.

Thanks!


----------



## tuowei

baglady.1 said:


> Sorry...this is a Nope!
> These bags were faked so much that many peeps don't know they have a fake....check here first....


Thank you baglady.1! Saving me from myself much appreciated


----------



## baglady.1

anonymoose410 said:


> Hi, I just purchased this bag off of Farfetch and want to verify its authenticity. I have seen red petite 3jours with white/cream lining but not black. The inside is completely lined with leather, but I can't find the hologram tag anywhere!
> 
> The serial is hard to read because the bag is tied shut on one side and I can't cut it open or else I can't return it. The numbers under the serial read 149-5177.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 2837756
> View attachment 2837759
> View attachment 2837760
> View attachment 2837761
> View attachment 2837762


Does it have a hologram tag? Need to see a close clear pic.


----------



## anonymoose410

baglady.1 said:


> Does it have a hologram tag? Need to see a close clear pic.




I can't find a hologram tag! Just the serial and RFID tag.. is the lack of a hologram a red flag?


----------



## Rashmi

baglady.1 said:


> Need close clear pics of serial #, Fendi patch, hologram & RFID tag.


Baglady here are some additional pics this seller sent me. Thank you SO very much for your help.


----------



## Rashmi

Some additional pics


----------



## marieita

Hi, I recently bought this FENDI handbag from a second hand Store in  my City , i don know much about FENDI, so if someone could tell me the name and the year of the bag, i will be really greateful.
The serial number is:
2360-8BR129-029


----------



## baglady.1

Rashmi said:


> Baglady here are some additional pics this seller sent me. Thank you SO very much for your help.


I can't see them, the pics are too small.


----------



## baglady.1

anonymoose410 said:


> I can't find a hologram tag! Just the serial and RFID tag.. is the lack of a hologram a red flag?


Make sure you have checked all pocket interiors & edges of the bag for the tag...

Well, the hologram is what we have used as a tool for authentification. If Fendi has discontinued them....then I don't know what to tell peeps on newer bags. 

Sorry, I can't be of more help. If you live near a FENDI store, I would imagine they could read the RFID tag. But I can't....

FENDI actually touts that the RFID will help to fight counterfeit products, but it has actually made things worse for authenticators that must rely on photos plus, they haven't shared the RFID reader that I know of. 

Your RFID tag does not even have a code# -- which is another thing I have been following. 

So that is my rant!


----------



## baglady.1

marieita said:


> Hi, I recently bought this FENDI handbag from a second hand Store in  my City , i don know much about FENDI, so if someone could tell me the name and the year of the bag, i will be really greateful.
> The serial number is:
> 2360-8BR129-029
> View attachment 2838329
> View attachment 2838330


 This is an authenticity thread & I need a lot more pictures (see post #1) including a close up of the interior FENDI plate, underside of zippers, interior lining & structure, close up of an engraved logos, to give an opinion. 
This style bag was mass produced in replica form -- the serial # is on many replicas....


----------



## marieita

baglady.1 said:


> This is an authenticity thread & I need a lot more pictures (see post #1) including a close up of the interior FENDI plate, underside of zippers, interior lining & structure, close up of an engraved logos, to give an opinion.
> This style bag was mass produced in replica form -- the serial # is on many replicas....




More pics:


----------



## baglady.1

marieita said:


> More pics:
> View attachment 2838395
> View attachment 2838398
> View attachment 2838399
> View attachment 2838400
> View attachment 2838401
> View attachment 2838402
> View attachment 2838403
> View attachment 2838404


 Thank you - u take good pics. If it is at all possible,
I would like to see the Fendi plate -- clear enough to see distinctly the FF over the word FENDI....

This bag is from 2002/3 roughly. It is called an Oyster Bag or Oster bag. 

The ones in Zucchino fabric like this are most susceptible to being replicas.


----------



## orangebliss

Hello there. I just bought this fendi b bag from a local thrift store and just wondering if this is authentic. Please help authenticate. Thanks.


----------



## orangebliss

Here are the photos for your reference. Please help authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## marieita

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you - u take good pics. If it is at all possible,
> I would like to see the Fendi plate -- clear enough to see distinctly the FF over the word FENDI....
> 
> This bag is from 2002/3 roughly. It is called an Oyster Bag or Oster bag.
> 
> The ones in Zucchino fabric like this are most susceptible to being replicas.




Yes of course, here is a better pic of the plate:


----------



## anonymoose410

Thanks for your help!! I thought Farfetch was a reliable place to buy from, but I'm going to return it anyway as I was slightly skeptical myself, and you just confirmed it!



baglady.1 said:


> Make sure you have checked all pocket interiors & edges of the bag for the tag...
> 
> Well, the hologram is what we have used as a tool for authentification. If Fendi has discontinued them....then I don't know what to tell peeps on newer bags.
> 
> Sorry, I can't be of more help. If you live near a FENDI store, I would imagine they could read the RFID tag. But I can't....
> 
> FENDI actually touts that the RFID will help to fight counterfeit products, but it has actually made things worse for authenticators that must rely on photos plus, they haven't shared the RFID reader that I know of.
> 
> Your RFID tag does not even have a code# -- which is another thing I have been following.
> 
> So that is my rant!


----------



## baglady.1

marieita said:


> Yes of course, here is a better pic of the plate:
> View attachment 2838652


TY! It is OK. I can detect no red flags on this bag....so I think U did just fine


----------



## baglady.1

orangebliss said:


> Here are the photos for your reference. Please help authenticate. Thanks!


+Easy one, this is 100% fake fendi b bag....
Maybe U can return it to the thrift store....


----------



## baglady.1

anonymoose410 said:


> Thanks for your help!! I thought Farfetch was a reliable place to buy from, but I'm going to return it anyway as I was slightly skeptical myself, and you just confirmed it!


 I don't necessarily think there is anything wrong with the bag....my concern is that Fendi may have opened the gates to counterfeiters by use of the RFID and now possibly disbanding the hologram tag....
Accio and I have been able to verify authenticity with the old system just fine & dandy. 

What were they thinking??? They even give you a yellow card saying how wonderful the RFID is in preventing counterfeits....but then they put a scissors icon on the RFID TAG as a suggestion that you can remove it!


----------



## marieita

baglady.1 said:


> TY! It is OK. I can detect no red flags on this bag....so I think U did just fine




Thank you very much!


----------



## orangebliss

baglady.1 said:


> +Easy one, this is 100% fake fendi b bag....
> Maybe U can return it to the thrift store....



Thanks! Can you help me undertand more why its fake?


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Girls, 

Hope you can help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo

Model: Fendi Peekaboo Snakeskin
Seller: Angie
Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆FENDI-米色蛇皮x咖啡色牛皮-2-JOURS-100041609585
Note: The Fendi tag has been cut off and is not present in the bag as stated by the seller? (Does this usually happen if its an outlet purchased bag?)

TIA!!!


----------



## samantha_long

Thank you baglady and others for giving out false information on fendi bags. You guys told me that my bag was fake and it is not. I got it authenticated in New York and they told me that whoever said it was fake doesn't know what they are talking about so for over 3 years I thought my bag was fake. Thanks guys.


----------



## RueMonge

Ahhhhh. Canal street authentication.


----------



## baglady.1

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hope you can help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo
> 
> Model: Fendi Peekaboo Snakeskin
> Seller: Angie
> Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆FENDI-米色蛇皮x咖啡色牛皮-2-JOURS-100041609585
> Note: The Fendi tag has been cut off and is not present in the bag as stated by the seller? (Does this usually happen if its an outlet purchased bag?)
> 
> TIA!!!


 It looks fake. Don't think FENDI ever made a peekaboo like that....


----------



## baglady.1

samantha_long said:


> Thank you baglady and others for giving out false information on fendi bags. You guys told me that my bag was fake and it is not. I got it authenticated in New York and they told me that whoever said it was fake doesn't know what they are talking about so for over 3 years I thought my bag was fake. Thanks guys.


 With only one post in this forum - I don't see how we could have authenticated yr bag 3 yrs ago.....??ush:


----------



## baglady.1

ruemonge said:


> ahhhhh. Canal street authentication.


 lol!


----------



## Pont-Neuf

http://i.imgur.com/HAzvpuB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/WbLT0jS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jd4X1Ys.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/VQOj9Ku.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7WVgEWn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wNn9SyV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/t1e5bqT.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tUuBfiV.jpg

Bought the Demi Jour for my wife as a Christmas present. Everything seems perfect. Bag looks legit but now I am worried cause the magnetic clasp just broke before my wife could wear it out for Christmas dinner that night. What a nightmare! Now I am worried if the bag is real. How can a Fendi bag be so bad in quality?

The prongs of the metal catch looks broken and can only be a defect at their factory. I only posted one photo and links for the others. Dont want to overwhelm the forum with unsize photos but if requested I will put in the img tags for convenience viewing.

It doesnt have a hologram. Only the embossed leather with the serial numbers. And a RFID tag. Stitching and hardware looks legit. I dont want to name the store yet cause they are preparing an exchange for me as I post here. I am pretty confident they are okay but I just need some help to authenticate this. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## baglady.1

Pont-Neuf said:


> http://i.imgur.com/HAzvpuB.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/WbLT0jS.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/jd4X1Ys.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/VQOj9Ku.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/7WVgEWn.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/wNn9SyV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/t1e5bqT.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/tUuBfiV.jpg
> 
> Bought the Demi Jour for my wife as a Christmas present. Everything seems perfect. Bag looks legit but now I am worried cause the magnetic clasp just broke before my wife could wear it out for Christmas dinner that night. What a nightmare! Now I am worried if the bag is real. How can a Fendi bag be so bad in quality?
> 
> The prongs of the metal catch looks broken and can only be a defect at their factory. I only posted one photo and links for the others. Dont want to overwhelm the forum with unsize photos but if requested I will put in the img tags for convenience viewing.
> 
> It doesnt have a hologram. Only the embossed leather with the serial numbers. And a RFID tag. Stitching and hardware looks legit. I dont want to name the store yet cause they are preparing an exchange for me as I post here. I am pretty confident they are okay but I just need some help to authenticate this. Thank you so much in advance


 We do request the source of the bag (store) -- but I can't be of help on these newer bags without a hologram. Sorry....


----------



## cynta

Hi,



I just bought fendi 2 jours in navy suede lining from Reebonz. Can you pls help to authenticate this. I got the RFID card but still have hollogram tag as well. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## baglady.1

cynta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just bought fendi 2 jours in navy suede lining from Reebonz. Can you pls help to authenticate this. I got the RFID card but still have hollogram tag as well. Thanks in advanced.


 Looks good


----------



## cynta

Yaay thanks baglady.1.
 I'm so worry since the type is not common &#128549;


----------



## TonyLeClubKid

Hey, guys! My mom was cleaning out her room and came across this bag that my uncle gifted her. We're both on the fence whether it's real or not but I trust y'all. Do your magic


----------



## TonyLeClubKid

here are more pics


----------



## accio sacculus

TonyLeClubKid said:


> here are more pics



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## ddolinsk

Hello, 

I purchased this purse on ebay. Can you please help verify that it is authentic? All pictures are included in the listing. 

*[FONT=&quot]Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Leather Mini Tote[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/151521374935...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/FONT]* 

Thank you, 
Danielle


----------



## baglady.1

ddolinsk said:


> Hello,
> 
> I purchased this purse on ebay. Can you please help verify that it is authentic? All pictures are included in the listing.
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Leather Mini Tote[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]Link (if available): http://www.ebay.com/itm/151521374935...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT[/FONT]*
> 
> Thank you,
> Danielle


 Looks good!


----------



## lover bag

Please help me authenticate this fendi.

Name:  chameleon


----------



## lover bag

Hello all. I messed up. Lets hope I get it right this time. Please help me authenticate this Fendi. Many Thanks.

Fendi Chameleon


----------



## lover bag

And more pics....


----------



## accio sacculus

lover bag said:


> And more pics....



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## cybersinata

Name: Fendi mini peekaboo

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi? 
Everything looks good except on the second picture has typo on the fabric tag, "Afid label REMBVABLE" 
Is there such thing typo on Fendi label? Please help, thanks


----------



## Koobadior

Hey ladies,

     I am new to Fendi and would like to purchase this Fendi SPY bag but am unsure of authenticity. Could you please have a look and let me know.

Thanks 

http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy


----------



## Koobadior

Sorry ladies please try the link below for the Fendi spy I am trying to authenticate.  
Thanks.
http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy


----------



## Maedy

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Mini Peekaboo bag lamb skin poppy red karlito bug 99% new
Item Number: 321633364947
Seller ID: wardrobe1000
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321633364947?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## mamaitalia

Hello:

I recently purchased the following Fendi from Overstock.com.  Can please authenticate it? Please let me know if you need any other detailed photos.

Thanks so much,
Danielle

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Shopping Tote - Black


----------



## SassyCR

Please help me authenticate this.  The seller said it is authentic; the quality, hardware and craftsmanship is on par with Fendi, however, I do have two concerns  1) the interior of the zipper is missing the FF logo (which I researched other bags and its on it) and 2) the hologram.  Thank you for your input.

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Chameleon*
*Attach photos (attached)*


----------



## SassyCR

mamaitalia said:


> Hello:
> 
> I recently purchased the following Fendi from Overstock.com.  Can please authenticate it? Please let me know if you need any other detailed photos.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Danielle
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Shopping Tote - Black


I have this bag and checked your photos against mine, and the markings are the same. It's beautiful isn't it?


----------



## SassyCR

lover bag said:


> Hello all. I messed up. Lets hope I get it right this time. Please help me authenticate this Fendi. Many Thanks.
> 
> Fendi Chameleon


Ugh...the markings on the bag I have are lacking the ones on this bag! The bag is such great quality and craftsmanship, but I have my doubts. I just posted for help authenticating it.


----------



## accio sacculus

SassyCR said:


> Please help me authenticate this.  The seller said it is authentic; the quality, hardware and craftsmanship is on par with Fendi, however, I do have two concerns  1) the interior of the zipper is missing the FF logo (which I researched other bags and its on it) and 2) the hologram.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Chameleon*
> *Attach photos (attached)*




It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

mamaitalia said:


> Hello:
> 
> I recently purchased the following Fendi from Overstock.com.  Can please authenticate it? Please let me know if you need any other detailed photos.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Danielle
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Shopping Tote - Black



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## SassyCR

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




I had a feeling. Thanks!


----------



## <3 purses

Hello authentications, please help me with my new purchase. I'm particularly concerned with the handles because the paint edges are facing outwards, I tried to bend them inwards and they work for a few minutes, then they bend back to their original position. I look at my other 2jours' and the paint edge of the handles are inwards, I'm desperate pleaseeee help. Thank you so so much and have a blessed weekend.

Name: fendi 2jours rosso
Link: http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Fendi 2jours rosso?sort=3&page=2


----------



## baglady.1

<3 purses said:


> Hello authentications, please help me with my new purchase. I'm particularly concerned with the handles because the paint edges are facing outwards, I tried to bend them inwards and they work for a few minutes, then they bend back to their original position. I look at my other 2jours' and the paint edge of the handles are inwards, I'm desperate pleaseeee help. Thank you so so much and have a blessed weekend.
> 
> Name: fendi 2jours rosso
> Link: http://s1029.photobucket.com/user/gateaukata/library/Fendi 2jours rosso?sort=3&page=2


 It is authentic, but appears to have a manufacturers defect in the handles that U mention....


----------



## <3 purses

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic, but appears to have a manufacturers defect in the handles that U mention....



Yayyy thank you so much Baglady, saving me from major headache 
I can deal with a minor defect, but will not condone fakes. I'm so happy this one is real. Many thanks again dear


----------



## SassyCR

SassyCR said:


> Please help me authenticate this.  The seller said it is authentic; the quality, hardware and craftsmanship is on par with Fendi, however, I do have two concerns  1) the interior of the zipper is missing the FF logo (which I researched other bags and its on it) and 2) the hologram.  Thank you for your input.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Chameleon*
> *Attach photos (attached)*




Now, I'm confused. Someone who is familiar with the bag said the bag may be real. I'll take a tie breaker


----------



## crisbac

Hello Dear Authenticators! Do you think this bag can be authentic? 

Item Name: Not provided by the seller, but I think it is the Fendi Diavolo
Item Number: #539401216 
Seller ID: CACHIRULA2014
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...-vintage-de-pelo-de-potro-made-in-italy-_JM#D[S:HOME,L:RECOMITEM-CORE-UNO-HISTORYITEMS,V:1]

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

SassyCR said:


> Now, I'm confused. Someone who is familiar with the bag said the bag may be real. I'll take a tie breaker



I can tell you, without a shadow of a doubt, that your bag is 100% fake, but perhaps *baglady.1 *can comment to confirm for you...


----------



## accio sacculus

crisbac said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators! Do you think this bag can be authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Not provided by the seller, but I think it is the Fendi Diavolo
> Item Number: #539401216
> Seller ID: CACHIRULA2014
> Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...-vintage-de-pelo-de-potro-made-in-italy-_JM#D[S:HOME,L:RECOMITEM-CORE-UNO-HISTORYITEMS,V:1]
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## crisbac

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


Ok! Thank you accio sacculus!  I've already asked the seller! I hope she will upload a pic!


----------



## SassyCR

accio sacculus said:


> I can tell you, without a shadow of a doubt, that your bag is 100% fake, but perhaps *baglady.1 *can comment to confirm for you...




Eh, going with my gut & your advice. I would've hated myself for paying too much for a fake I will NEVER use. It's unbelievable how nearly perfect the fakes are getting; it's shameless. It's already in the return box awaiting send off. THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Koobadior

Any red flags on this handbag?  I would like to buy it from a lady.

Name: SPY
Link: http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy

Thanks.


----------



## baglady.1

> Originally Posted by *SassyCR*                               Now, I'm confused. Someone who is familiar with the bag said the bag may be real. I'll take a tie breaker





accio sacculus said:


> I can tell you, without a shadow of a doubt, that your bag is 100% fake, but perhaps *baglady.1 *can comment to confirm for you...


 I'd like to know who said it was real, LOL! 
That is definitely a 10000000000% FAKE REPLICA FENDI BAG....
Some of the replica bags look nice, but that does not make them real. 
Only FENDI can do that....


----------



## baglady.1

Koobadior said:


> Any red flags on this handbag?  I would like to buy it from a lady.
> 
> Name: SPY
> Link: http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy
> 
> Thanks.


 The pics aren't showing up....


----------



## bbag-girl

Any red flag on this Fendi Mini 2jours?


----------



## bbag-girl

More photo


----------



## bbag-girl

More


----------



## SassyCR

baglady.1 said:


> I'd like to know who said it was real, LOL!
> That is definitely a 10000000000% FAKE REPLICA FENDI BAG....
> Some of the replica bags look nice, but that does not make them real.
> Only FENDI can do that....




Based on accio sacculus' input and the fact I even had to ask, was reason enough to return it. I shipped it back the other day. It's disheartening to find so many fakes out there, sellers who try to pass them off as real or have been deceived themselves. Thanks as well BagLady.


----------



## Koobadior

Ok lets try this again.......the link should work now.

Name: SPY
Link: http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy

Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## crisbac

Hello Dear Authenticators!  Do you think there's a chance this bag can be authentic? 

Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Item Number: #535270223   
Seller ID: MACHE_RUETE
Link: http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar/MLA-535270223-cartera-fendi-original-_JM

Thank you so much in advance for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

Koobadior said:


> Ok lets try this again.......the link should work now.
> 
> Name: SPY
> Link: http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/koobadior/library/Fendi Spy
> 
> Any help or thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



It's fake!


----------



## 4roses

Hello Dear Authenticators! Do you think this bag can be authentic? Seller says it is pre serial number and pre holograph. Interior is stamped in gold. I have not seen this before? 

Item Name: chocolate brown ribbed tote Fendi Vintage 
Item Number: eBay item number:331443923027
Seller ID: alphabetcity (1144)
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331443923027?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## oladushki

Please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you:

Item name: FENDI 3Jours Dark Gray Grey Palladium Saffiano Vitello M Shopping Tote 8BH272
Item number: 361177011359
Seller: thegees44ou
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jour...H_Handbags&hash=item5417d3d49f#ht_1557wt_1120


----------



## accio sacculus

4roses said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators! Do you think this bag can be authentic? Seller says it is pre serial number and pre holograph. Interior is stamped in gold. I have not seen this before?
> 
> Item Name: chocolate brown ribbed tote Fendi Vintage
> Item Number: eBay item number:331443923027
> Seller ID: alphabetcity (1144)
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331443923027?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

oladushki said:


> Please let me know your thoughts on this one, thank you:
> 
> Item name: FENDI 3Jours Dark Gray Grey Palladium Saffiano Vitello M Shopping Tote 8BH272
> Item number: 361177011359
> Seller: thegees44ou
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jour...H_Handbags&hash=item5417d3d49f#ht_1557wt_1120



Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram and a clearer pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## 4roses

accio sacculus Thank you for your time, expertise and opinion! I am brand new to this forum and to collecting. I really appreciate this learning process and the purse forum.


----------



## mamaitalia

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## mamaitalia

Thank you so much!! I love this bag and I'm so excited to use it!!


----------



## Koobadior

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thanks....you prevented me from wasting $400  The sad thing is I think the lady really believed she had an authentic


----------



## 4roses

http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/4RosesTess/library/FENDI

Please take a look and let me know if its authentic.. Also if you know the approx year and type of leather 
I own this bag
Limited Edition Watersnake "B" Bag 
Thank you very much


----------



## oladushki

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram and a clearer pic of the serial number to confirm...


 
Hello, the seller has posted the clearer photos as requested. Here is the info again:
Item name: FENDI 3Jours Dark Gray Grey Palladium Saffiano Vitello M Shopping Tote 8BH272
Item number: 361177011359
Seller: thegees44ou
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jours...ht_1557wt_1120 

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

4roses said:


> http://s1062.photobucket.com/user/4RosesTess/library/FENDI
> 
> Please take a look and let me know if its authentic.. Also if you know the approx year and type of leather
> I own this bag
> Limited Edition Watersnake "B" Bag
> Thank you very much



Looks good, IMO!    Serial number indicates this was produced in 2007.  This looks like Nappa leather to me...


----------



## accio sacculus

oladushki said:


> Hello, the seller has posted the clearer photos as requested. Here is the info again:
> Item name: FENDI 3Jours Dark Gray Grey Palladium Saffiano Vitello M Shopping Tote 8BH272
> Item number: 361177011359
> Seller: thegees44ou
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jours...ht_1557wt_1120
> 
> Thank you!



Listing has been removed....


----------



## 4roses

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!    Serial number indicates this was produced in 2007.  This looks like Nappa leather to me...


Thank you so much, its a relief to know it is authentic. My husband purchased it as a gift to me. Up till now we had no idea what to really look for. Thank you.


----------



## oladushki

accio sacculus said:


> Listing has been removed....


 

Still there, maybe the link didn't copy and past right, here it is again:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jour...H_Handbags&hash=item5417d3d49f#ht_1557wt_1120


----------



## accio sacculus

oladushki said:


> Still there, maybe the link didn't copy and past right, here it is again:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-3Jour...H_Handbags&hash=item5417d3d49f#ht_1557wt_1120




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## oladushki

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


 
Thanks very much!


----------



## rhinestone-diva

Hi Ladies....
I came across this vintage beauty at a garage sale, and I snapped it up. I would love to know when it was made and what it is called. It has an embossed serial number, so I am assuming it is real.....
Thanks for any help!


----------



## fotog

Normally I get an authentication before I bid, but I have an event and this was very last minute. I won this today, but haven't paid yet. Please authenticate. TIA!

Name: Authentic Classic Fendi Baguette White Sequin Body w White Leather Silver Metal
Seller: fashionfairy*godmother
Item Number: 171635794021
Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f64a6065

:help:


----------



## accio sacculus

rhinestone-diva said:


> Hi Ladies....
> I came across this vintage beauty at a garage sale, and I snapped it up. I would love to know when it was made and what it is called. It has an embossed serial number, so I am assuming it is real.....
> Thanks for any help!



The fakes often have embossed serial numbers as well, so I would not assume it is authentic just because of this; however, this bag is authentic 

I'm not sure when it was made, but I'm guessing sometime between 80's and 90's


----------



## accio sacculus

fotog said:


> Normally I get an authentication before I bid, but I have an event and this was very last minute. I won this today, but haven't paid yet. Please authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Name: Authentic Classic Fendi Baguette White Sequin Body w White Leather Silver Metal
> Seller: fashionfairy*godmother
> Item Number: 171635794021
> Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f64a6065
> 
> :help:



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram (if it has one) to confirm...


----------



## rhinestone-diva

accio sacculus said:


> The fakes often have embossed serial numbers as well, so I would not assume it is authentic just because of this; however, this bag is authentic
> 
> I'm not sure when it was made, but I'm guessing sometime between 80's and 90's


Thanks so much! 
I truly appreciate the help. 

Any idea of what it is called?


----------



## uadjit

I just got this Fendi Monster tote I ordered on Overstock.com. It looks really good from the outside but I'm weirded out by the fact that there's no hologram tag and the dustbag and cards look different than any Fendi thing I've ever bought before. I asked in the thread about this bag if others had hologram tags inside but it's too soon for replies.


----------



## uadjit

More photos of the Fendi Monster Tote


----------



## uadjit

Aaaaand still more. Let me know if you need anything else!


----------



## uadjit

I made a photobucket album with more pics of the monster tote if it helps.


http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi%20Monster%20Roll%20Tote


I also bought a saffiano zip wallet in cyclamen from an eBay seller. It looks OK to me. The only thing weird was that one of the 3's in the heat stamped code was kind of deeply impressed.

Item name: FENDI CRAYONS SAFFIANO LEATHER ZIP WALLET FUCHSIA PINK NWT 

Item number: 151516424556

Seller ID: luv2sell2u2day 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/151516424556?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I took my own photos of the actual wallet at this photobucket link http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi Saffiano Zip Wallet


----------



## Sophielovesbags

hello, I would liketo buy this bag. Do you think it is authentic? Thanks a lot!

item: fendi peekaboo


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Sophielovesbags said:


> hello, I would liketo buy this bag. Do you think it is authentic? Thanks a lot!
> 
> item: fendi peekaboo
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865928
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865929
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865931
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865932
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865933
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865935
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865936


 
continues


----------



## msmtr

Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Brand NWT Fendi 2 Jours Petit Black Retail at 1900$
Item Number:321631419378
Seller ID: 
shopdropswag shopdropswag 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NWT-F...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae2b9fbf2


----------



## baglady.1

uadjit said:


> I just got this Fendi Monster tote I ordered on Overstock.com. It looks really good from the outside but I'm weirded out by the fact that there's no hologram tag and the dustbag and cards look different than any Fendi thing I've ever bought before. I asked in the thread about this bag if others had hologram tags inside but it's too soon for replies.


Unfortunately FENDI has made changes that make it near impossible for us to give opinion on 2015 bags....


----------



## baglady.1

Sophielovesbags said:


> hello, I would liketo buy this bag. Do you think it is authentic? Thanks a lot!
> 
> item: fendi peekaboo
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865927
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865928
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865929
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865930
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865931
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865932
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865933
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865934
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865935
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865936


 Need pic of serial # on leather strip, hologram tag & RFID tag. These may be attached to the lining of the interior pocket.


----------



## baglady.1

msmtr said:


> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Brand NWT Fendi 2 Jours Petit Black Retail at 1900$
> Item Number:321631419378
> Seller ID:
> shopdropswag shopdropswag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-NWT-F...378?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae2b9fbf2


 Need pic of interior FENDi Patch, serial # on underside & hologram tag & RFID tag.


----------



## uadjit

baglady.1 said:


> Unfortunately FENDI has made changes that make it near impossible for us to give opinion on 2015 bags....


Understood. I think it's OK. A helpful TPFer responded to my question in the Monster Tote thread and they said the bag they got at Nordstrom had the same details and no hologram tag, either. I also saw another person post their new petite 2jours with the same dustbag. I just don't get why Fendi would stop putting in the hologram tags. RFID is all well and good but most of us don't have RFID readers at our disposal.


Anyway, did you have an opinion on the cyclamen wallet? I think that's from 2013 or 2014. Here's the photobucket link again in case you missed it.
http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi Saffiano Zip Wallet


----------



## valinmtl

Just to add on the hologram issue: I recently bought a 2015 Fendi zucca shoulder bag from the online store of Al Duca D'Aosta (an authorized Fendi retailer in Italy.) The bag is splendid but has no hologram, just the serial number and the RFID. Customer care lady from the store told me that Fendi hasn't stopped making holograms, though...

https://alducadaostastorage.blob.co...dium/f35c27f1-a949-4c60-b09d-d8c0d7624a1d.jpg


----------



## baglady.1

uadjit said:


> Understood. I think it's OK. A helpful TPFer responded to my question in the Monster Tote thread and they said the bag they got at Nordstrom had the same details and no hologram tag, either. I also saw another person post their new petite 2jours with the same dustbag. I just don't get why Fendi would stop putting in the hologram tags. RFID is all well and good but most of us don't have RFID readers at our disposal.
> 
> 
> Anyway, did you have an opinion on the cyclamen wallet? I think that's from 2013 or 2014. Here's the photobucket link again in case you missed it.
> http://s188.photobucket.com/user/saprobe_photos/library/Bags/Fendi%20Saffiano%20Zip%20Wallet


The wallet looks fine (2013-4 season). 

I don't get why FENDi did that either.
 But I have seen too many fakes sold with real Fendi Cards & dustbags & receipts & tags....and they are getting much better at making the replicas picture perfect. Without a hologram tag, we just can't accurately give an opinion on these here at the AT at this time. 

However if you have the bag in your possession -- it many be obviously real or otherwise. Photos can be deceiving.


----------



## bobo2002

Hi ,

Please kindly help me to authenticate this wallet! It seems fine for me but i want additional help. Thank you in advance! 

Name:NIB FENDI zip-around Safiano Leather Clutch Wallet Vitello Elite YELLOW
Item Number:111576622515
Seller ID:manasanun48
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111576622515?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

bobo2002 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Please kindly help me to authenticate this wallet! It seems fine for me but i want additional help. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Name:NIB FENDI zip-around Safiano Leather Clutch Wallet Vitello Elite YELLOW
> Item Number:111576622515
> Seller ID:manasanun48
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111576622515?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It looks good, it should have a serial # imprinted on one of the leather compartments, sometimes a bit out of sight. If you can get a pic, it would be helpful....but so far it looks great!


----------



## uadjit

baglady.1 said:


> The wallet looks fine (2013-4 season).
> 
> I don't get why FENDi did that either.
> But I have seen too many fakes sold with real Fendi Cards & dustbags & receipts & tags....and they are getting much better at making the replicas picture perfect. Without a hologram tag, we just can't accurately give an opinion on these here at the AT at this time.
> 
> However if you have the bag in your possession -- it many be obviously real or otherwise. Photos can be deceiving.


Well, I didn't mean just the tags and cards were correct. I meant that I wasn't familiar with those white ones and was worried that there was no hologram tag. Other than that the bag seems OK to me. It looks, feels, smells OK. I do have several recent Fendi bags and SLGs for comparison, at least. And Overstock is a fairly reliable source for Fendi. I'm just going to have to trust my instincts and Overstock, I guess. 


I can definitely understand why you guys can't make a determination on the 2015 from pictures alone. It's unfortunate but I certainly get it! 


Thank you for the help on the wallet, btw. I really appreciate it.


----------



## bobo2002

Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## moxie0487

This is my first time on the purse forum. I was recently having a discussion with my mom about how she may have felt some of the things on RLL and Hautelook might not be real. But I assured her that they guaranteed 100% authenticity. But the idea of buying something on there that was fake stressed me out so I did some research and found another thread on the purse forum that RLL had sold some fake Fendis. And it stressed me out so much that I wanted to verify that mine was real. I bought it in 2012; so it's been a while and I don't think they would reimburse me 3 years later, but I have to know! Help!

Note: There are a couple dirty/scuff marks because I use to carry it all the time.

Item Name: FENDI Zucca Pinstripe Satchel

I've uploaded the photos; I hope they work.


----------



## bobo2002

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good, it should have a serial # imprinted on one of the leather compartments, sometimes a bit out of sight. If you can get a pic, it would be helpful....but so far it looks great!


Just a side question. I just started reading about the hologram throughout the forum. I read that there is supposed to be authenticity number below the hologram. Did Fendi change it recently to have the authenticity to be imprint on the leather? Cus i didn't see any number below the hologram sticker for the wallet and I have already won the bid and paid.


----------



## baglady.1

moxie0487 said:


> This is my first time on the purse forum. I was recently having a discussion with my mom about how she may have felt some of the things on RLL and Hautelook might not be real. But I assured her that they guaranteed 100% authenticity. But the idea of buying something on there that was fake stressed me out so I did some research and found another thread on the purse forum that RLL had sold some fake Fendis. And it stressed me out so much that I wanted to verify that mine was real. I bought it in 2012; so it's been a while and I don't think they would reimburse me 3 years later, but I have to know! Help!
> 
> Note: There are a couple dirty/scuff marks because I use to carry it all the time.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Zucca Pinstripe Satchel
> 
> I've uploaded the photos; I hope they work.


 Don't Stress...It is Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

bobo2002 said:


> Just a side question. I just started reading about the hologram throughout the forum. I read that there is supposed to be authenticity number below the hologram. Did Fendi change it recently to have the authenticity to be imprint on the leather? Cus i didn't see any number below the hologram sticker for the wallet and I have already won the bid and paid.


 The hologram is something Accio & I have massive files on & know which is real and which isn't for the most part. It varies by season & there are many fake holograms with codes & some without codes....so it is best to have us look at it....


----------



## shabbaowl

Hi can someone please authenticate this please  I bought itfrom eBay but was authenticated by vestiaire through the seller  researchingfakes,  the serial number has letters inwhich makes me suspicious!! But it does seem genuine otherwise!! Only lets meupload 4 pics!! Thanks for your help
 The serial number is 219 8BK 005 019 . THE light is awful here hence poor quality pics!!


----------



## yellowcat

Could you please authenticate this "bauletto Bostn Roses"


----------



## shabbaowl

Can someone please tell me how many numbers a serial number is supposed to have - and whether letters are included. The inside of my bag says: 2119 8BK005 019 ; whereas on the card it is 8BK005 00NY9 F0QA1. pictures are on a previous post - I am desperate to know whether fake or not as have checked everything else out and seems genuine - also it was authenticated by Vestilaire but I want a second opinion. Please help!


----------



## ememtiny

Good evening everyone! Price seems too good to be true...
And this is one of my dream bags 

Item Name: Fendi Twins Tote Grey Vintage Leather $1630
Item Number: 391033449226
Seller ID: celebrityowned 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391033449226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks everyone


----------



## baglady.1

shabbaowl said:


> Hi can someone please authenticate this please  I bought itfrom eBay but was authenticated by vestiaire through the seller  researchingfakes,  the serial number has letters inwhich makes me suspicious!! But it does seem genuine otherwise!! Only lets meupload 4 pics!! Thanks for your help
> The serial number is 219 8BK 005 019 . THE light is awful here hence poor quality pics!!


 It is authentic vintage Fendi from 2001 ish season....


----------



## baglady.1

yellowcat said:


> Could you please authenticate this "bauletto Bostn Roses"


It is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> Good evening everyone! Price seems too good to be true...
> And this is one of my dream bags
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Twins Tote Grey Vintage Leather $1630
> Item Number: 391033449226
> Seller ID: celebrityowned
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391033449226?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks everyone


 It is authentic...looks like the shoulder strap is missing...so may be part of the price discount....


----------



## fotog

fotog said:


> Normally I get an authentication before I bid, but I have an event and this was very last minute. I won this today, but haven't paid yet. Please authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Name: Authentic Classic Fendi Baguette White Sequin Body w White Leather Silver Metal
> Seller: fashionfairy*godmother
> Item Number: 171635794021
> Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f64a6065
> 
> :help:





accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of  the serial number and hologram (if it has one) to confirm...





this is what I get for not following my own rules. There is no hologram and there is no serial number. no strip inside the pocket or anywhere.  The pocket zipper pull is metal, but the zipper teeth are not metal.  I am assuming this is a fake bag, yes?  Guess I will have to return it.


----------



## accio sacculus

fotog said:


> this is what I get for not following my own rules. There is no hologram and there is no serial number. no strip inside the pocket or anywhere.  The pocket zipper pull is metal, but the zipper teeth are not metal.  I am assuming this is a fake bag, yes?  Guess I will have to return it.



Check to see if there is a serial number embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## fotog

accio sacculus said:


> Check to see if there is a serial number embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...



I did. I even reversed the entire bag looking for it.


----------



## baglady.1

fotog said:


> I did. I even reversed the entire bag looking for it.


I'm pretty sure it is a fake baguette...be it a really good one. 
Return it for a refund....


----------



## ememtiny

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic...looks like the shoulder strap is missing...so may be part of the price discount....




Thank you! That's ok with me! I just bought it.... Oops.


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> Thank you! That's ok with me! I just bought it.... Oops.


Hey Hey Hey....
Congrats!


----------



## bobo2002

baglady.1 said:


> The hologram is something Accio & I have massive files on & know which is real and which isn't for the most part. It varies by season & there are many fake holograms with codes & some without codes....so it is best to have us look at it....


I just received it though the mail and I took a few clear pictures for you girls to see. I am not too certain if this is authentic or not because there are few things that seems off compare to the one from the official website. " Fendi made in italy" is embossed rather than a gold plated hardware on the wallet , and below the hologram does not have authenticity number. I saw that other similar product has both elements. The seller insisted that she brought this wallet from neiman marcus, i didn't end up research further. Is it possible to have different model for this wallet?

Please kindly help me again to verify if this authentic or not. Thank you in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

bobo2002 said:


> I just received it though the mail and I took a few clear pictures for you girls to see. I am not too certain if this is authentic or not because there are few things that seems off compare to the one from the official website. " Fendi made in italy" is embossed rather than a gold plated hardware on the wallet , and below the hologram does not have authenticity number. I saw that other similar product has both elements. The seller insisted that she brought this wallet from neiman marcus, i didn't end up research further. Is it possible to have different model for this wallet?
> 
> Please kindly help me again to verify if this authentic or not. Thank you in advance.


It don't know why there is a difference, but this is definitely an authentic FENDI wallet.
 It is dated 2014-5 -- so maybe it was an earlier season production. 
Think Yellow is not available now maybe?
The embossed is the traditional way Fendi has made their wallets, so the gold plate is new enhancement.


----------



## bobo2002

baglady.1 said:


> It don't know why there is a difference, but this is definitely an authentic FENDI wallet.
> It is dated 2014-5 -- so maybe it was an earlier season production.
> Think Yellow is not available now maybe?
> The embossed is the traditional way Fendi has made their wallets, so the gold plate is new enhancement.


Thank you so much for your quick response. I was just worry cus then it appears to have a slight difference with the same wallet( yellow) on nordstorm website. and even past season wallet has gold plate.  Should I be worry? 
I also have a side questions. I saw that some has sewed authenticity number below the hologram tag. How come some do not have authenticity number below the tag?


----------



## fotog

fotog said:


> Normally I get an authentication before I bid, but I have an event and this was very last minute. I won this today, but haven't paid yet. Please authenticate. TIA!
> 
> Name: Authentic Classic Fendi Baguette White Sequin Body w White Leather Silver Metal
> Seller: fashionfairy*godmother
> Item Number: 171635794021
> Auction Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...021?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f64a6065
> 
> :help:







accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram (if it has one) to confirm...





fotog said:


> this is what I get for not following my own rules.  There is no hologram and there is no serial number. no strip inside the  pocket or anywhere.  The pocket zipper pull is metal, but the zipper  teeth are not metal.  I am assuming this is a fake bag, yes?  Guess I  will have to return it.





accio sacculus said:


> Check to see if there is a serial number  embossed in silver or gold ink on the lining of the zippered  pocket...





fotog said:


> I did. I even reversed the entire bag looking for it.





baglady.1 said:


> I'm pretty sure it is a fake baguette...be it a really good one.
> Return it for a refund....



so I filed my not as described, and pointed out there was no serial number. I got this response:  "The serial number is on the front snap closure, ".  Seriously, has anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## baglady.1

fotog said:


> so I filed my not as described, and pointed out there was no serial number. I got this response:  "The serial number is on the front snap closure, ".  Seriously, has anyone ever heard of this?


 Tell her that is not a Fendi serial #, that is the Patent number for the snap left by the Snap manufacturer....which is not consistent with authentic FENDI BTW. Simply tell her that the bag was submitted to the purse forum and The authenticator found it not to be authentic. It is not necessary to tell her any more details. If she still does not OK the return, I suggest you accelerate the request to Ebay after waiting the allotted time to correct the matter. Ebay has been quite good about these situations lately....


----------



## icydipndots

Hi!  I read post 1, I don't know much about this bag, it was found in my mothers closet, and looks to be a vintage.  I have attached the photos, but am not able to provide any name or info!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## icydipndots

More pics!


----------



## icydipndots

Sorry, trying to post all the pictures but it's only loading one at a time


----------



## icydipndots

Better picture of serial number


----------



## icydipndots

Front clasp


----------



## accio sacculus

icydipndots said:


> Front clasp



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm....according to the serial number on the leather tab, it was produced in 2004 so this is not vintage yet.  I have my suspicions on its authenticity though...so a pic of the hologram will confirm....


----------



## nadiahkhair

Hi everyone...

I'm a newbies when it comes to Fendi. And I came across a good deal on a Grey Petite Dujours through a local personal shopper. However, she mentioned that the bag is missing its hologram sticker and have only a single cloth tab (that piece of cloth tag sewn to the inside lining of the bag) instead of two. 

Further details on the bag: it was bought during an excursion in Italy. Thus it was missing the original receipt and she's thinking of exchange it with the Italian boutique instead of the local ones. But I could have it at a good deal if I'm ok with it not having the hologram sticker. And she could have it hot stamped with my initials (further proves that the bag is an original since Fendi would not work on fake ones).

My questions are...
1) Is the hologram sticker important?
2) Is there any other clues that would give me some ideas that the bag is indeed original?
3) If there should be any need for a repair (knock on woods), would Fendi be willing to take it in..even without the hologram sticker? 

Thanks everyone.. 

https://plus.google.com/photos/1121...s/6109231110648807185?authkey=CK7M_MfQ9ZSitQE


----------



## accio sacculus

nadiahkhair said:


> Hi everyone...
> 
> I'm a newbies when it comes to Fendi. And I came across a good deal on a Grey Petite Dujours through a local personal shopper. However, she mentioned that the bag is missing its hologram sticker and have only a single cloth tab (that piece of cloth tag sewn to the inside lining of the bag) instead of two.
> 
> Further details on the bag: it was bought during an excursion in Italy. Thus it was missing the original receipt and she's thinking of exchange it with the Italian boutique instead of the local ones. But I could have it at a good deal if I'm ok with it not having the hologram sticker. And she could have it hot stamped with my initials (further proves that the bag is an original since Fendi would not work on fake ones).
> 
> My questions are...
> 1) Is the hologram sticker important?
> 2) Is there any other clues that would give me some ideas that the bag is indeed original?
> 3) If there should be any need for a repair (knock on woods), would Fendi be willing to take it in..even without the hologram sticker?
> 
> Thanks everyone..
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1121...s/6109231110648807185?authkey=CK7M_MfQ9ZSitQE



We would need to see clear, close up photos of the black fabric tag that the hologram would have been on, the RFID label, the serial number on the back of the leather tab, the entire bag and any other photos you can provide of the hardware, zipper pulls, etc. to confirm...

I don't know if Fendi would repair it.


----------



## fotog

the seller wrote to me: "The serial number is on the front snap closure, all photos were why was  shipped, please provide your scratch photo.  This handbag was preowned  and used."





baglady.1 said:


> Tell her that is not a Fendi serial #, that is the Patent number for the snap left by the Snap manufacturer....which is not consistent with authentic FENDI BTW. Simply tell her that the bag was submitted to the purse forum and The authenticator found it not to be authentic. It is not necessary to tell her any more details. If she still does not OK the return, I suggest you accelerate the request to Ebay after waiting the allotted time to correct the matter. Ebay has been quite good about these situations lately....



I highly recommend no one EVER buy from this seller. She is giving me a really hard time and has NO respect for TPF. I pointed out that the snap number is not the serial number.  In the previous message, she says the serial number is on the snap. Note that now she says that there is no serial number. she wrote: (bolding mine)

"*The purse forum is an opinion, I will not use that as a valid form of  authentication. *The snap is the same snap that you bid on, if you  believe that this is not the correct shape for an authentic fendi  handbag then you should have not bid on it originally.  Also, Please  send the photo of the scratch that you stated in the first message as I  do not recall any major scratches on the buckle.  If you had questions  regarding the serial number those too should have been addressed before  you bid.*  I did not include a serial number in the listing as I did not  have one.*  But prior to 2004 they did not put holograms in the bags and  where they did put the serial numbers was in the inner lining of the  inner pockets, I have seen many authentic fendi handbags used that had  these numbers partially rubbed off from wear."

when I pointed this out, she wrote: " I am sorry you feel this way but name calling will not resolve the  issue.  The bag is exactly as stated in the listing and if you had  questions about serial number it should have been addressed before you  bid and certainly before you paid. * The bag is authentic and to prove  its inauthenticity I ask you to please not turn to opion based sites but  to take the handbag to fendi directly and ask them as they are the  experts on their goods.*  Do what you must but I stand by my items."

I'm assuming she means opinion. Since her story changes from message to message, she obviously knew it was fake. I can't take the next step with eBay until the 29th, which really sucks cos I have a major event to go to, and I usually get a new bag for the occasion, but I sure won't be taking this bag out in public. ugh.


----------



## baglady.1

fotog said:


> I highly recommend no one EVER buy from this seller. She is giving me a really hard time and has NO respect for TPF.


 This matter has sort of moved to a subject that should be discussed in the Ebay section of the Forum. Fendi does not give statements on authenticity & she knows it. I will PM U if you don't mind on my personal advice. While the Purse forum is an "opinion" -- she should not disrepect it - many trading sites use as authority that "opinion".


----------



## shopharmony

Hi!  Would one of you experts please help me with authenticating this bag?

*Item Name: FENDI Large Peekaboo Brown Glazed Leather Satchel Bag Handbag NWT* 
*Item Number: *301390128560
*Seller ID: mediactive*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301390128560?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## baglady.1

shopharmony said:


> Hi!  Would one of you experts please help me with authenticating this bag?
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI Large Peekaboo Brown Glazed Leather Satchel Bag Handbag NWT*
> *Item Number: *301390128560
> *Seller ID: mediactive*
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301390128560?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


 It is authentic


----------



## shopharmony

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic


Awesome, thanks so much baglady.1!  Do you know what season this bag is from?


----------



## baglady.1

shopharmony said:


> Awesome, thanks so much baglady.1!  Do you know what season this bag is from?


Need to see complete code on serial # strip, seller only shows part of it....but it is probably 2010-12 somewhere.


----------



## oliveowl

What about this one girls?

Name: Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Bag
Seller: i9chacha77
Link: http://ebay.to/1EQGMjz


----------



## accio sacculus

oliveowl said:


> What about this one girls?
> 
> Name: Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Bag
> Seller: i9chacha77
> Link: http://ebay.to/1EQGMjz



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## oliveowl

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Wahoo! Thank you!


----------



## VivianC

Hello Fendi Authenticators,
Just made my first Fendi bag purchase.  It was from NeimanMarcus.com and normally I would probably not be worried that it is a fake but there is something strange about the stitching at the bottom center of the bag on both sides that I hope you ladies can help look at.  Also we got duped with a fake Prada bag last year so now I'm nervous about buying bags on the web.  Please tell me if you believe it is authentic or not.  Thanks!


----------



## VivianC

...rest of the pics...thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

VivianC said:


> Hello Fendi Authenticators,
> Just made my first Fendi bag purchase.  It was from NeimanMarcus.com and normally I would probably not be worried that it is a fake but there is something strange about the stitching at the bottom center of the bag on both sides that I hope you ladies can help look at.  Also we got duped with a fake Prada bag last year so now I'm nervous about buying bags on the web.  Please tell me if you believe it is authentic or not.  Thanks!


So far it looks fine, even the stitching. Could I see a pic of the underside of the "FENDI" patch inside bag...it has the serial #.


----------



## VivianC

baglady.1 said:


> So far it looks fine, even the stitching. Could I see a pic of the underside of the "FENDI" patch inside bag...it has the serial #.



Hi baglady1!,
Is this what you're asking for?
thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

VivianC said:


> Hi baglady1!,
> Is this what you're asking for?
> thanks!


 Yes - TY - it looks fine


----------



## Phoebe15

I am new to this. I fell in love with this, can someone tell me if it is authentic?

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA3OFg4NjM=/z/pcAAAOxyzpdTjKUJ/$_12.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTEyNVgxMzQw/z/BVIAAOxyaURTjKUc/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/1LYAAOxy3yNTjKUp/$_57.JPG?rt=nc

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/a5kAAOxyF0pTjKUv/$_57.JPG?rt=nc


----------



## VivianC

baglady.1 said:


> Yes - TY - it looks fine



Yay!  Thank you!  You've restored my faith in online shopping (from neiman's at least)!


----------



## nadiahkhair

Ok here goes...please let me know if it is authentic. The only thing missing is the hologram tag.


----------



## nadiahkhair

accio sacculus said:


> We would need to see clear, close up photos of the black fabric tag that the hologram would have been on, the RFID label, the serial number on the back of the leather tab, the entire bag and any other photos you can provide of the hardware, zipper pulls, etc. to confirm...
> 
> I don't know if Fendi would repair it.



I've put up more pictures of the said bag. Would you verify the bag? TIA


----------



## accio sacculus

nadiahkhair said:


> I've put up more pictures of the said bag. Would you verify the bag? TIA



The hologram is missing, as in...there isn't one?


----------



## nadiahkhair

accio sacculus said:


> The hologram is missing, as in...there isn't one?



Yes. Apparently the whole hologram tag is missing. The inner lining was stitched perfectly as if they forgot to sew it onto the lining. 

Should i be worried? Although i have read a few cases that had missing hologram tags as well and they had bought the bags from the boutique.


----------



## Georgie393

Hi there I just bought this on ebay I dont want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!


Item Name: Monogram, Baguette (Im not sure)
Item Number:
Seller ID: j1963j
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321651263407?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Caillou

bag name: Fendi Peekaboo
Hi there I just bought this on ebay but when I took a closer look at the picture of the inside tag the stitching is not really neat and straight so I thought it maybe a fake one, also the seller doesn't have proof of purchase or any papers or she said the bag doesn't have a serial number! I don't want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsoyno2shp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsxwpt7yxk.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsq0vi8yiy.jpg.html?sort=3&o=7

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsn6qtzud5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=6

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps3qjnzj5y.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsartc7lsf.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsg0h6hs7s.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsmefhmpqp.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zps40lyncg5.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s172.photobucket.com/user/hip_uk/media/Mobile Uploads/image_zpssxsiqaei.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## baglady.1

Georgie393 said:


> Hi there I just bought this on ebay I dont want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Monogram, Baguette (Im not sure)
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: j1963j
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321651263407?_trksid=p2059210.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is fake


----------



## baglady.1

Caillou said:


> bag name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Hi there I just bought this on ebay but when I took a closer look at the picture of the inside tag the stitching is not really neat and straight so I thought it maybe a fake one, also the seller doesn't have proof of purchase or any papers or she said the bag doesn't have a serial number! I don't want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!


  It looks pretty fake to me too.....


----------



## baglady.1

nadiahkhair said:


> Yes. Apparently the whole hologram tag is missing. The inner lining was stitched perfectly as if they forgot to sew it onto the lining.
> 
> Should i be worried? Although i have read a few cases that had missing hologram tags as well and they had bought the bags from the boutique.


 We are reluctant to sign off on a newer bag without a hologram - but I don't see any red flags on yr 2 Jours.


----------



## Caillou

So it's a no then? Seller keeps emailing me that it is authentic and telling me to pay! Can you please be a bit more specific about why it looks fake so I can tell the seller to cancel the auction! Thanks a lot for your helpful advice!


----------



## annsdaisy

Hi. I am trying to get this PEEKABOO FENDI bag on ebay, and please help me authenticate this bag, thank you very much &#65307;&#65289;

Name&#65306;Fendi blush nude leather handbag peek a boo snakeskin suede
Seller&#65306;knewshuz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/25180937943...kparms=gh1g=I251809379439.N7.S2.M1027.R3.TR14


----------



## Georgie393

baglady.1 said:


> It is fake



Phew close call, would you just be able to tell me why/how you know incase I have to fight my case with eBay for an unpaid item? Many thanks


----------



## Georgie393

Any help with this vintage beauty too? Thanks 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-A...98?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d2cfbfb6e


----------



## moxie0487

baglady.1 said:


> Don't Stress...It is Authentic



Thank you, Baglady!


----------



## baglady.1

Georgie393 said:


> Any help with this vintage beauty too? Thanks
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-A...98?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4d2cfbfb6e


 FAKE!


----------



## baglady.1

Georgie393 said:


> Phew close call, would you just be able to tell me why/how you know incase I have to fight my case with eBay for an unpaid item? Many thanks


Ebay will not cause trouble. If you are unhappy, they now guarantee you can return it - so if the seller is difficult - just knock it up for Ebay Guarantee to do its work.


----------



## baglady.1

Caillou said:


> So it's a no then? Seller keeps emailing me that it is authentic and telling me to pay! Can you please be a bit more specific about why it looks fake so I can tell the seller to cancel the auction! Thanks a lot for your helpful advice!


 CHeck in the Ebay section of this forum for assistance. We don't give out the reasons. U can also have a professional authenticator give an opinion, like authenticate4u.


----------



## nadiahkhair

baglady.1 said:


> We are reluctant to sign off on a newer bag without a hologram - but I don't see any red flags on yr 2 Jours.



Thanks @baglady.1


----------



## Georgie393

ok last try and then I'm giving up and accepting I have no idea what I'm doing and that I'll probably never buy a fendi buy from eBay please authenticate for me thanks in advance 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Fendi-Bag-/271731465473?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f44751d01


----------



## baglady.1

Georgie393 said:


> ok last try and then I'm giving up and accepting I have no idea what I'm doing and that I'll probably never buy a fendi buy from eBay please authenticate for me thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Fendi-Bag-/271731465473?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3f44751d01


Need pic of underside of belt closure (showing hardware etching & snap) as well as serial # which might be imprinted inside pocket lining.


----------



## eiiv

Hi Everybody! I've noted there are not many examples for the Demi Jour and I would like to post pictures of mine for reference, as well as for authentication. Hopefully somebody can help to see if mine is authentic too. There's no hologram tag to be found for my bag; only the rfid tag is provided. Maybe it will make it easier to authenticate future such bags w/o hologram tags?

Based on the 2 Demi Jour that were posted here (pont-neuf's and vivanc's), I would say mine is more similar to the one that pont-neuf bought. It's a little confusing because of the variations in the bags, most notably, the tag.

I've included the image album link with all the close-ups. Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you!


*Click this link to the pictures*


----------



## baglady.1

eiiv said:


> Hi Everybody! I've noted there are not many examples for the Demi Jour and I would like to post pictures of mine for reference, as well as for authentication. Hopefully somebody can help to see if mine is authentic too. There's no hologram tag to be found for my bag; only the rfid tag is provided. Maybe it will make it easier to authenticate future such bags w/o hologram tags?
> 
> Based on the 2 Demi Jour that were posted here (pont-neuf's and vivanc's), I would say mine is more similar to the one that pont-neuf bought. It's a little confusing because of the variations in the bags, most notably, the tag.
> 
> I've included the image album link with all the close-ups. Your help is very much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> *Click this link to the pictures*


Thank you for the photos!
In fact I would encourage any member with a 2015 bag to post close up photos like this for us.....!

Yes, yours looks authentic & we will do our best to give an opinion if a bag does not have a hologram. The reason it is different from Vivanc's bag is that hers is from 2014 season. The big change came in 2015 which your bag is an example of.

I have seen some super replicas in the past the were spot on the same as real bags (even in my hands), that is our problem. The replicas of the Demi Jour I have seen so far are not the total package fortunately....but one never knows when they will get better. 

Here are pics of a fake demi jour:








Good, but no Cigar.....!


----------



## rezzamazlan

ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy


Girls, 

I need your help! Can u guys authenticate this Fendi vintage bag?

http://www.mudah.my/Authentic+Vintage+Fendi+Kelly+Two+Ways+Handbag-32078671.htm

Thanks in advance


----------



## eiiv

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you for the photos!
> In fact I would encourage any member with a 2015 bag to post close up photos like this for us.....!
> 
> Yes, yours looks authentic & we will do our best to give an opinion if a bag does not have a hologram. The reason it is different from Vivanc's bag is that hers is from 2014 season. The big change came in 2015 which your bag is an example of.
> 
> I have seen some super replicas in the past the were spot on the same as real bags (even in my hands), that is our problem. The replicas of the Demi Jour I have seen so far are not the total package fortunately....but one never knows when they will get better.
> 
> Here are pics of a fake demi jour:
> View attachment 2884115
> View attachment 2884118
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884116
> View attachment 2884117
> 
> 
> Good, but no Cigar.....!


It is really quite reassuring to hear from you that it looks authentic, considering where I bought it from. 

I was getting a bit worried when I see the differences and began to have doubts in my mind.

Tbh, I'm impressed by that fake Demi Jour because, well, I can't tell it was a fake...  Which part of the bag was the giveaway? *scratches head*


----------



## baglady.1

eiiv said:


> It is really quite reassuring to hear from you that it looks authentic, considering where I bought it from.
> 
> I was getting a bit worried when I see the differences and began to have doubts in my mind.
> 
> Tbh, I'm impressed by that fake Demi Jour because, well, I can't tell it was a fake...  Which part of the bag was the giveaway? *scratches head*


What is the source of your bag?
This is a link to your style from a legit seller:  
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1005455?qxjkl=tsid:38929|cat:gcdL/ATRVoE&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=gcdL/ATRVoE


----------



## baglady.1

rezzamazlan said:


> Girls,
> 
> I need your help! Can u guys authenticate this Fendi vintage bag?
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Authentic+Vintage+Fendi+Kelly+Two+Ways+Handbag-32078671.htm
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## eiiv

baglady.1 said:


> What is the source of your bag?
> This is a link to your style from a legit seller:
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1005455?qxjkl=tsid:38929|cat:gcdL/ATRVoE&c3ch=LinkShare&c3nid=gcdL/ATRVoE


Ok, you and anybody else reading the answer might facepalm :dots:, but I bought it from a Fendi boutique in Italy via email. A tpfer had provided an email contact in the By the way thread and mentioned the boutique ships internationally, hence I took the chance and wrote to them. I guess I was taking a chance and trying my luck.


----------



## baglady.1

eiiv said:


> Ok, you and anybody else reading the answer might facepalm :dots:, but I bought it from a Fendi boutique in Italy via email. A tpfer had provided an email contact in the By the way thread and mentioned the boutique ships internationally, hence I took the chance and wrote to them. I guess I was taking a chance and trying my luck.


As long as it is Truly a FENDI (owned/operated) Boutique, then it should be Authentic. With the Euro dropping I can see why one would purchase from there....


----------



## Angelplata

can anyone help me authenticate this FENDI handbag?  If can't, could you please tell me where can I authenticate this handbag Thanks
https://twitter.com/Angel_Platasky


----------



## baglady.1

Angelplata said:


> can anyone help me authenticate this FENDI handbag?  If can't, could you please tell me where can I authenticate this handbag Thanks
> https://twitter.com/Angel_Platasky


 See post #1 of this thread - we need close clear pic of the hologram tag & rfid tag which may be sewn into the pocket lining or lining of bag....


----------



## Angelplata

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread - we need close clear pic of the hologram tag & rfid tag which may be sewn into the pocket lining or lining of bag....



Thank you so much for remind me that. https://twitter.com/Angel_Platasky 
I add all of these tags I can find in this handbag


----------



## baglady.1

Angelplata said:


> Thank you so much for remind me that. https://twitter.com/Angel_Platasky
> I add all of these tags I can find in this handbag


It is Authentic


----------



## Angelplata

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic




thank u so much


----------



## Chaneliscious

Hi there I just bought this on ebay I dont want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!






Item Name: FW fendi small 2juors petite tote black patent saffiano 8BH253-M8Z-GXN


Item Number: 171631177147


Seller ID: Buyluxitalia 

Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171631177147


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

Item Name: Fendi 3jours Burnt Orange Red Sienna Tote Bag
Item Number: 1644623
Seller ID: Susie8wong
Link: 

https://www.tradesy.com/search?q=Fendi+3jours+Burnt+Orange+Red+Sienna+Tote+Bag

Please help to authentic this bag sell on Tradesy!! TIA


----------



## legaldiva

I bought this Spy on the marketplaza and a Tradesy buyer is telling me it is fake. Can anyone help quell my panic? I'm so upset to even think I may have gotten a fake on this site--it can't be true!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Chaneliscious said:


> Hi there I just bought this on ebay I dont want to pay if it is a fake please help me ASAP many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: FW fendi small 2juors petite tote black patent saffiano 8BH253-M8Z-GXN
> 
> 
> Item Number: 171631177147
> 
> 
> Seller ID: Buyluxitalia
> 
> Link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171631177147



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

bagloverdiscuss said:


> Item Name: Fendi 3jours Burnt Orange Red Sienna Tote Bag
> Item Number: 1644623
> Seller ID: Susie8wong
> Link:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/search?q=Fendi+3jours+Burnt+Orange+Red+Sienna+Tote+Bag
> 
> Please help to authentic this bag sell on Tradesy!! TIA



Need to see pics of the actual bag, inside and out, clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

legaldiva said:


> I bought this Spy on the marketplaza and a Tradesy buyer is telling me it is fake. Can anyone help quell my panic? I'm so upset to even think I may have gotten a fake on this site--it can't be true!!
> View attachment 2887151
> View attachment 2887152
> View attachment 2887153
> View attachment 2887154
> View attachment 2887155
> View attachment 2887156
> View attachment 2887157
> View attachment 2887158



Looks good so far...would need to see a clear, close up, straight on pic of the leather serial strip so we can read the numbers to confirm...


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see pics of the actual bag, inside and out, clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKQmxfbENmZnNCbjg/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKOVVrMWx0STZTck0/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKc1JvV2VObnhiVUE/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKaUVIVVJMQVp2bE0/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKaWJZQVlVTVUyVUU/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKOXBIbzktQ3ZEUEk/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKLUNfZmowNTQwVkk/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKYjMxYXhmd0FNa00/view?usp=sharing

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKVDV6aHBXTUtIeUk/view?usp=sharing



here are more images that the seller provided. Thanks so much for your help!!


----------



## baglady.1

bagloverdiscuss said:


> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKQmxfbENmZnNCbjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKOVVrMWx0STZTck0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKc1JvV2VObnhiVUE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKaUVIVVJMQVp2bE0/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKaWJZQVlVTVUyVUU/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKOXBIbzktQ3ZEUEk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKLUNfZmowNTQwVkk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKYjMxYXhmd0FNa00/view?usp=sharing
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9IptRz-t5RKVDV6aHBXTUtIeUk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> here are more images that the seller provided. Thanks so much for your help!!


 The bag is fake 
Next time please make sure to provide internet links to the photos using the little "globe" icon on your dialog box....


----------



## bagloverdiscuss

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is fake
> Next time please make sure to provide internet links to the photos using the little "globe" icon on your dialog box....


Thanks so much Baglady!!


----------



## legaldiva

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good so far...would need to see a clear, close up, straight on pic of the leather serial strip so we can read the numbers to confirm...




Since I shipped the bag, those are all I have; however I appreciate the help so far!!


----------



## Two.time.bags

Item: Variety Designers Set!
Item no: 221679509572
Seller: museeduvintagestore
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221679509572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
Comment: please tell me if the Fendi in this lot is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Two.time.bags said:


> Item: Variety Designers Set!
> Item no: 221679509572
> Seller: museeduvintagestore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/221679509572?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> Comment: please tell me if the Fendi in this lot is authentic


 It looks pretty good, but I need to see the serial # imprinted on the pocket lining or lining of the bag.


----------



## articulatevenom

Hello all I'm interested in purchasing this vintage bag.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/219891982/sale-fabulous-fendi-zucca-ff-monogram


----------



## Two.time.bags

baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good, but I need to see the serial # imprinted on the pocket lining or lining of the bag.


Thanks bag.lady1. I will ask the seller.


----------



## peggysummer

Hi Ladies, could you please help with the below? 

I'm sightly unsure about the shape...

Thanks in advance!

Item name:Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag
Item number: 201281413094
Seller: dark_cain
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201281413094?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

articulatevenom said:


> Hello all I'm interested in purchasing this vintage bag.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/219891982/sale-fabulous-fendi-zucca-ff-monogram



Need to see clear, close up pics of the zipper pull, interior lining and serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


----------



## Two.time.bags

baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good, but I need to see the serial # imprinted on the pocket lining or lining of the bag.


Seller has provided this.


----------



## luxuryminded

Hi, I am new here, 
i would ask for help to aunthenticate my 2jours medium fendi bag:

Item name: Fendi 2jours medium bag
Seller: REEBONZ 

http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t12508/item/8BH25000D7EF0H6H#?productscat=BAGS&brands=FENDI#topPage

photo, please see link below:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0b8aHZ0lYfdbU55dWp6T3R6UTQ&usp=sharing

Thanks and really appreciate your help.


----------



## baglady.1

peggysummer said:


> Hi Ladies, could you please help with the below?
> 
> I'm sightly unsure about the shape...
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name:Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag
> Item number: 201281413094
> Seller: dark_cain
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201281413094?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Need to see close clear pic of RFID tag (it has a picture of a scissors on it & black cloth) - both sides, also pics of the back side of the metal bracket thru which the lock goes -- this is on the inside of the bag and there should be 2 of them (one for each side. Include close up of any engraving. A better pic of hologram (darker) and its back side of the tag as well.


----------



## baglady.1

Two.time.bags said:


> Seller has provided this.


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

luxuryminded said:


> Hi, I am new here,
> i would ask for help to aunthenticate my 2jours medium fendi bag:
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2jours medium bag
> Seller: REEBONZ
> 
> http://www.reebonz.co.id/event/t12508/item/8BH25000D7EF0H6H#?productscat=BAGS&brands=FENDI#topPage
> 
> photo, please see link below:
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B0b8aHZ0lYfdbU55dWp6T3R6UTQ&usp=sharing
> 
> Thanks and really appreciate your help.


It is authentic


----------



## luxuryminded

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic


Hi Baglady.1

Thanks so  much for your help, really appreciate it.
I must say that at first i doubt that the bag is authentic, because of the price.
I am from Indonesia, and i have checked the price at local Fendi boutique, it cost me around 2400 USD for my 2jours medium.
While i can get the same item from Reebonz, and it is also new item, which cost me half of the boutique price.

Really happy i got such beautiful bag and good pricing.


----------



## rezzamazlan

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi


Thanks Baglady


----------



## Two.time.bags

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thanks baglady.1  :urock:


----------



## fudge1227

Can you authenticate both of these ebay listings from Japan?  Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131417358903?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...ppz3W7hEW38TQxaWw88G8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## articulatevenom

Provided by seller..


----------



## accio sacculus

fudge1227 said:


> Can you authenticate both of these ebay listings from Japan?  Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131417358903?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...ppz3W7hEW38TQxaWw88G8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



#1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...

#2 - looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

articulatevenom said:


> Provided by seller..



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## fudge1227

Wow!  Thank you for the reply!  Unfortunately the serial number has been rubbed off on the Mama.  I see a small trace of the silver ink but cannot read anything. I have attached a photo for you to try to see. But it's very faint I can barely see it myself.  

The weird thing that i notice on these 2 bags (baguette & mama) are:

1. Their colors are different from each other.  The small baguette is more of a neutral kind of faded brown with very black F's and the Mama is a more saturated brown and the F's aren't as solid black as the small baguette's F's.  The mama has this light film of brown over the black F's.  I have attached photos as well.  You can't really see the true colors on the photos thou.  The top bag is the mama and the bottom is the baguette.

2.  The Mama's front leather closure buckle has a slight round edge.  I have seen Mamas and baguettes like this being sold at Realreal and yoogis closet so I went ahead and bought it even if it was a bit rounded on the tips of the leather.   

3.  The Baguette's seller is a mypoupette recommended seller.  But the buckle on it was not centered.  You can see a big gap on one side and none on the other.  See photo as well.  

Any thoughts on this is greatly appreciated!




















http://s814.photobucket.com/user/karenunson11/library/fendi


----------



## fudge1227

OH and by the way I saw these fendi mamas on ebay that had this flare at the tip of the front flap!  Is this normal or is this a sign of a fake?  See photos here.  Thanks again!


----------



## fudge1227

What about this one?  Is this one real?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311275175084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## brittneymax

Hello 

I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Fendi bag.


Item Name: Auth Fendi Pebbled Leather Tan Resort Beach Tote/Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 321664522932
Seller ID: kisaragi802 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321664522932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thanks so much!


----------



## cassaricloset21

I'm new here and I've been trying to post pics of an item I just purchased from Poshmark and I'm having problems.  Please help!!!


----------



## cassaricloset21

Item Name: Fendi top hangle bag
Item Number: 2305/8BL098/YG1/089
Seller ID: jrisko228
Link: Poshmark App


----------



## baglady.1

fudge1227 said:


> What about this one?  Is this one real?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311275175084?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

brittneymax said:


> Hello
> 
> I am hoping you can help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Pebbled Leather Tan Resort Beach Tote/Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 321664522932
> Seller ID: kisaragi802
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321664522932?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much!


 Authentic Vintage FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

cassaricloset21 said:


> I'm new here and I've been trying to post pics of an item I just purchased from Poshmark and I'm having problems.  Please help!!!


 Use the paperclip icon on your dialogue box to load pics from your hardrive. Or use a photo posting link (url) from a photo hosting site like photobucket.com.


----------



## baglady.1

cassaricloset21 said:


> Item Name: Fendi top hangle bag
> Item Number: 2305/8BL098/YG1/089
> Seller ID: jrisko228
> Link: Poshmark App


Your link does not work. You need to use the world globe icon on your dialogue box to provide a URL active link to the item.


----------



## baglady.1

fudge1227 said:


> Wow!  Thank you for the reply!  Unfortunately the serial number has been rubbed off on the Mama.  I see a small trace of the silver ink but cannot read anything. I have attached a photo for you to try to see. But it's very faint I can barely see it myself.
> 
> The weird thing that i notice on these 2 bags (baguette & mama) are:
> 
> 1. Their colors are different from each other.  The small baguette is more of a neutral kind of faded brown with very black F's and the Mama is a more saturated brown and the F's aren't as solid black as the small baguette's F's.  The mama has this light film of brown over the black F's.  I have attached photos as well.  You can't really see the true colors on the photos thou.  The top bag is the mama and the bottom is the baguette.
> 
> 2.  The Mama's front leather closure buckle has a slight round edge.  I have seen Mamas and baguettes like this being sold at Realreal and yoogis closet so I went ahead and bought it even if it was a bit rounded on the tips of the leather.
> 
> 3.  The Baguette's seller is a mypoupette recommended seller.  But the buckle on it was not centered.  You can see a big gap on one side and none on the other.  See photo as well.
> 
> Any thoughts on this is greatly appreciated!


 Both bags appear authentic vintage FENDI. 
There may be deviations due to season, production source, defects in construction, etc.


----------



## rezzamazlan

Hi All,

Can u guys authenticate this vintage sling bag?

Link as per below:

http://www.mudah.my/Authentic+FENDI+Vtg+Crossbody+Bag-32727087.htm

thanks in advance. xoxo


----------



## cassaricloset21

baglady.1 said:


> Your link does not work. You need to use the world globe icon on your dialogue box to provide a URL active link to the item.


I think this is the link....I hope this works...please bare with me....I'm sorry.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Top-Handle-Bag-54d918c778b31c23340274fa


----------



## greengrass

Hi, experts.  Is this bag authentic?

Item Name: Fendi Selleria No 49 Satchel Handbag Calfskin Leather Beige great condition
Item Number: ????
Seller ID: ocelot2025
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151585211988

Thank you!


----------



## cassaricloset21

Can someone PLEASEEEEEEE help me out with authentication?  I posted the link earlier from poshmark...I need help asap so if needed I can return it within the 3 day limit.


----------



## baglady.1

rezzamazlan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can u guys authenticate this vintage sling bag?
> 
> Link as per below:
> 
> http://www.mudah.my/Authentic+FENDI+Vtg+Crossbody+Bag-32727087.htm
> 
> thanks in advance. xoxo


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on lining, pocket or tag. Need close up of zipper head - top & bottom.


----------



## baglady.1

greengrass said:


> Hi, experts.  Is this bag authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria No 49 Satchel Handbag Calfskin Leather Beige great condition
> Item Number: ????
> Seller ID: ocelot2025
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/151585211988
> 
> Thank you!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

cassaricloset21 said:


> I think this is the link....I hope this works...please bare with me....I'm sorry.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Top-Handle-Bag-54d918c778b31c23340274fa


 See post #1 - need more pics like interior of bag & interior hardware & hologram tag.


----------



## cassaricloset21

Unfortunately these are all the pics I have until I actually receive the bag this weekend. I didn't see a hologram in the sellers pics...


----------



## fudge1227

thank you so much bag lady!


----------



## fudge1227

Is this fendi epi leather bag real? It felt like plastic especially the handles were very stiff.  Smelled like treated leather though.  But am not sure because I have searched high and low for the same exact bag and could not find it anywhere!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331443675956?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

fudge1227 said:


> Is this fendi epi leather bag real? It felt like plastic especially the handles were very stiff.  Smelled like treated leather though.  But am not sure because I have searched high and low for the same exact bag and could not find it anywhere!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/331443675956?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is authentic vintage FENDI 

I recommend that you apply a light leather conditioner, like apple leather care, to the epi leather to loosen it up!


----------



## fudge1227

hooray!!!!  i'm so happpy!  thanks baglady!


----------



## robynbenz

Hello,

I just purchased this bag from Tradesy and being unfamiliar with Tradesy Fendi, I want to make sure before my 3 day "Return Window" is up.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-bright-pink-1295272/

Here are the photos I took tonight.  Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## robynbenz

Here are a couple more (since I've become too stupid to figure out how to get all of the photos to show up on one post)


----------



## baglady.1

robynbenz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just purchased this bag from Tradesy and being unfamiliar with Tradesy Fendi, I want to make sure before my 3 day "Return Window" is up.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-bright-pink-1295272/
> 
> Here are the photos I took tonight.  Thank you for your assistance!


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## robynbenz

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi



YEA!!  Thank you very much for such a quick response!!


----------



## baglady.1

robynbenz said:


> YEA!!  Thank you very much for such a quick response!!


No Problem!
LOVE YORE KITTY ROBYN!!


----------



## robynbenz

baglady.1 said:


> No Problem!
> LOVE YORE KITTY ROBYN!!


Thank you! Love yours as well (especially your starter kit)


----------



## zmao

Hi! I am new to Fendi but would love to get some help in authenticating this peekaboo.  Many thanks in advance!

Name: Authentic Fendi leather peekaboo satchel tote bag with handle/shoulder strap
item #: 221690083306
seller: melanddan619
link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221690083306


----------



## zmao

Sorry the link to my post above is:

http://m.ebay.com/itm/221690083306?_mwBanner=1

thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

zmao said:


> Hi! I am new to Fendi but would love to get some help in authenticating this peekaboo.  Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Name: Authentic Fendi leather peekaboo satchel tote bag with handle/shoulder strap
> item #: 221690083306
> seller: melanddan619
> link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221690083306


Looks good


----------



## zmao

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Chaneliscious

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...




Here's the extra pictures , please check thanks !


----------



## brittneymax

Item Name: Fendi Caramel Toffee Colour Leatherette Satchel Shoulder and Handbag
Item Number: 181659114556
Seller ID: trtrud
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181659114556?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi Ladies

I would be so grateful if you would take a look at this bag. I am dying to buy it, but it doesn't look like any Fendi I have ever seen before.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## baglady.1

brittneymax said:


> Item Name: Fendi Caramel Toffee Colour Leatherette Satchel Shoulder and Handbag
> Item Number: 181659114556
> Seller ID: trtrud
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181659114556?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I would be so grateful if you would take a look at this bag. I am dying to buy it, but it doesn't look like any Fendi I have ever seen before.
> 
> Thanks heaps.


Yeah it looks off because its fake...


----------



## brittneymax

baglady.1 said:


> Yeah it looks off because its fake...


Thank you so much for a quick reply!


----------



## accio sacculus

Chaneliscious said:


> Here's the extra pictures , please check thanks !
> View attachment 2896594
> View attachment 2896595



Still need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## kelly_cu

I bought a brand new Fendi 3Jour Big, Green from myhabit.com  run by Amazon. I exchanged for another one due to defects. However, the  16 digits ART. on the authentication cards of the two bags are the  same. Also, the serial numbers printed on the leather inside of these  two bags (two rows of numbers and letters) are also identical. The only  difference is the 8-digit number sewed on the cloth label inside of the  inner pocket. I would like to know whether the 16 digits as well as the  serial numbers are supposed be identical for the same model handbag.


----------



## baglady.1

kelly_cu said:


> I bought a brand new Fendi 3Jour Big, Green from myhabit.com  run by Amazon. I exchanged for another one due to defects. However, the  16 digits ART. on the authentication cards of the two bags are the  same. Also, the serial numbers printed on the leather inside of these  two bags (two rows of numbers and letters) are also identical. The only  difference is the 8-digit number sewed on the cloth label inside of the  inner pocket. I would like to know whether the 16 digits as well as the  serial numbers are supposed be identical for the same model handbag.


 They can be. But that does not mean they are real or fake.


----------



## cassaricloset21

Hi, my original request was number 3367 and you request more pics.  I just received the bag from the seller. Here are some additional pics.  Please help so I can make sure I don't my 3 day return period.


----------



## kelly_cu

baglady.1 said:


> They can be. But that does not mean they are real or fake.


thank you for your reply. i will upload the photos when i get the full account


----------



## ochie

Hi, experts. Is this authentic?

Item Name: Fendi Karlito Pink hair
Item Number: 141580256094
Seller ID: maz2919 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141580256094?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

cassaricloset21 said:


> Hi, my original request was number 3367 and you request more pics.  I just received the bag from the seller. Here are some additional pics.  Please help so I can make sure I don't my 3 day return period.


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

ochie said:


> Hi, experts. Is this authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Karlito Pink hair
> Item Number: 141580256094
> Seller ID: maz2919
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141580256094?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Thank you!


 These generally speaking can't be authenticated here by photos as they have very good replicas and no serial # or hologram. Sorry!


----------



## cassaricloset21

Thanks sooooo much baglady! I've been trying to get someone to look at my Chloé bag but no one seems to be answering on that thread???


----------



## ochie

baglady.1 said:


> These generally speaking can't be authenticated here by photos as they have very good replicas and no serial # or hologram. Sorry!




Thank you so much! &#128536;


----------



## greengrass

Hello again, Experts.  Thank you for all your help in the past.  Any thoughts on these Fendis?

Item Name: Authentic FENDI SELLERIA SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER 8BT093 10055352
Item Number: ???
Seller ID: brand-works
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131433808260

Item Name: Auth FENDI Selleria Black Leather White Stitch Crossbody Messenger Bag
Item Number: ???
Seller ID: 1vintagedress
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161509740855

Item Name: FENDI BN No Longer Prod!! WHITE SELLERIA PEBBLED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG Hobo Tote
Item Number: ???
Seller ID: evesher
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301067030312

Thank you!
-greengrass the Fendi Selleria addict


----------



## kelly_cu

baglady.1 said:


> They can be. But that does not mean they are real or fake.


Got the reply from Fendi. "... the numbers on the leather tag are the style and material ID. Please note that they are the same numbers since you exchanged same style/material handbags." Thank you again


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate: 
Item Name: Fendi Violet Suede Hobo Bag
Item Number: 281601750168
Seller ID: coolstuff88812
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281601750168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
Comments: No hologram in pix but serial # is shown

TIA


----------



## baglady.1

cassaricloset21 said:


> Thanks sooooo much baglady! I've been trying to get someone to look at my Chloé bag but no one seems to be answering on that thread???


 Read the rules of the AT thread - usually post #1. Authenticators don't often respond to a party that does not contribute to the forum other than for authentifications or has low post count. Also follow required format.They also reserve the right not to respond.


----------



## baglady.1

greengrass said:


> Hello again, Experts.  Thank you for all your help in the past.  Any thoughts on these Fendis?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI SELLERIA SHOULDER BAG BLACK LEATHER 8BT093 10055352
> Item Number: ???
> Seller ID: brand-works
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131433808260
> 
> Item Name: Auth FENDI Selleria Black Leather White Stitch Crossbody Messenger Bag
> Item Number: ???
> Seller ID: 1vintagedress
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161509740855
> 
> Item Name: FENDI BN No Longer Prod!! WHITE SELLERIA PEBBLED LEATHER SHOULDER BAG Hobo Tote
> Item Number: ???
> Seller ID: evesher
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301067030312
> 
> Thank you!
> -greengrass the Fendi Selleria addict


 They all look OK 2 me.


----------



## baglady.1

accurls said:


> Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
> Item Name: Fendi Violet Suede Hobo Bag
> Item Number: 281601750168
> Seller ID: coolstuff88812
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281601750168?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> Comments: No hologram in pix but serial # is shown
> 
> TIA


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## cassaricloset21

Wow! Interesting....thanks.


----------



## greengrass

BagLady1, thank you, again, for taking the time to look and authenticate!


----------



## accurls

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi


Yipeee!
Thanks baglady


----------



## inas

Hi.. does anyone knows the model of this bag? It was tagged as silvana pequin.. but i cant find any silvana pequin that looks like this on the net.. wonder if its authentic.. thank you in advance..


----------



## shainak

Hi!

Do you mind taking a look at this vintage item and authenticating? Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

shainak said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you mind taking a look at this vintage item and authenticating? Thank you in advance!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## shainak

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

inas said:


> Hi.. does anyone knows the model of this bag? It was tagged as silvana pequin.. but i cant find any silvana pequin that looks like this on the net.. wonder if its authentic.. thank you in advance..


 See post #1 for authenticity submission requirements and resubmit.


----------



## travelluver

Can someone weigh in on this Fendi - thanks!
https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Devil-bag-54cae8864e8d176290000d26


----------



## cdtracing

My sister is looking at this bag.  Before she buys, can someone take a look & let me know if it's authentic?  Thank you in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selle...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e3d6f22


----------



## accio sacculus

travelluver said:


> Can someone weigh in on this Fendi - thanks!
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Devil-bag-54cae8864e8d176290000d26



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

cdtracing said:


> My sister is looking at this bag.  Before she buys, can someone take a look & let me know if it's authentic?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selle...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e3d6f22



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## Luxxiebaby

Please help me authenticate this Fendi F3 Secret Bag.

Item: Fendi Hand Bag Coated Leather Black

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae5454f3e

Seller: elady01

Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

My sister is also looking at this one.  Could someone please take a look at this one?  Thanks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201292312013?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## redweddy

Hello dear experts!

Can someone help me with this item?  I ordered it online and have already gotten it.  I just want to be sure it is authentic 

Item: Fendi Monster Buggie Roll Tote
Seller:  TJmaxx.com
Link: http://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/prod...-In-Italy-Leather-Buggie-Roll-Tote/1000050721

I have additional pictures:










The last picture is the tag on the dust bag.

Thank you so much in advance for all your help!


----------



## baglady.1

Luxxiebaby said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi F3 Secret Bag.
> 
> Item: Fendi Hand Bag Coated Leather Black
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...638?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae5454f3e
> 
> Seller: elady01
> 
> Thank you!


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

cdtracing said:


> My sister is also looking at this one.  Could someone please take a look at this one?  Thanks.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201292312013?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks OK to me. If it has a hologram tag sewn into the pocket or lining,I'd like to see a picture of it.


----------



## baglady.1

redweddy said:


> Hello dear experts!
> 
> Can someone help me with this item?  I ordered it online and have already gotten it.  I just want to be sure it is authentic
> 
> Item: Fendi Monster Buggie Roll Tote
> Seller:  TJmaxx.com
> Link: http://m.tjmaxx.tjx.com/m/jump/prod...-In-Italy-Leather-Buggie-Roll-Tote/1000050721
> 
> I have additional pictures:
> View attachment 2906181
> View attachment 2906182
> View attachment 2906184
> View attachment 2906185
> View attachment 2906187
> View attachment 2906188
> View attachment 2906189
> View attachment 2906191
> 
> 
> The last picture is the tag on the dust bag.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for all your help!


 It looks OK 2 me...does it have a code on the flip side of the FENDI ROMA scissors tag, I'd like to see it to check 4 sure.


----------



## redweddy

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK 2 me...does it have a code on the flip side of the FENDI ROMA scissors tag, I'd like to see it to check 4 sure.







This is what is looks like on the flip side - sorry, I did not think to check if there was anything there!  I hope this helps!


----------



## BagStalker44

Please authenticate this Fendi Vanity. I hope I posted this right? Confused about how to post a new authentication request(??) I fear my closeups may be too blurry


----------



## tomcg

Hi everyone,

I hope you can help me with an authentication.

Its been a manic couple of months and last night marked the end of my current project so I decided to treat myself to something special. 

I came across this and without any hesitation I purchased.

I read that Fendi didn't include holograms prior to 2004, does this make it older than that? If someone could be so kind as to say whether it is real or not, I would be utterly grateful.

Many thanks in advance 

P.s. sorry to bombard you all with images!!


----------



## tomcg

A few more:


----------



## BagStalker44

Hi all, 

Trying to authenticate this Fendi Vanity. Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## accio sacculus

BagStalker44 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Trying to authenticate this Fendi Vanity. Have great closeups but the pictures don't seem to be loading. Any tips?



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

tomcg said:


> A few more:



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## BagStalker44

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!!! Am crazy about this bag.


----------



## tomcg

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



I will get this to you asap! 

Many thanks


----------



## travelluver

Hi!
Is it possible to get an authentication on this vintage Fendi?  TIA!
http://www.threadflip.com/items/1245380-fabulous-vintage-large-fendi-tote


----------



## EElinaP

I need some help. Just bought large Fendi Peekaboo. (From a friend). But i am not sure its original. She bought the bag 3years ago in Milan


----------



## EElinaP

And here are few pics


----------



## EElinaP

More


----------



## EElinaP

Need help to make sure I bought original peekaboo


----------



## EElinaP

More pctures


----------



## EElinaP

Pic


----------



## EElinaP

Some more


----------



## EElinaP

Last one


----------



## EElinaP

waiting for your comment! Thanks in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

EElinaP said:


> waiting for your comment! Thanks in advance




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## EElinaP

Do you need that long number on the leather inside that pocket or without it you can say it is authentic?


----------



## lobonn

Hi, I purchased this a while ago and was told it was authentic but always had doubts so was hoping to get it authenticated. I know it's a little late but if it's not authentic, I'll find something to do with it and not use it as a gym bag anymore. I can't find a serial number or hologram sticker. This is an older bag with Jacquard fabric.


*Item Name: *Authentic Fendi Tote Shopper Bag Carry On Black Canvas Zucca W Dust Bag 
*Item Number: *171658368966
*Seller ID:*inna-5338
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...bsStLC51ObH2hg8No%2Fw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## baglady.1

lobonn said:


> Hi, I purchased this a while ago and was told it was authentic but always had doubts so was hoping to get it authenticated. I know it's a little late but if it's not authentic, I'll find something to do with it and not use it as a gym bag anymore. I can't find a serial number or hologram sticker. This is an older bag with Jacquard fabric.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic Fendi Tote Shopper Bag Carry On Black Canvas Zucca W Dust Bag
> *Item Number: *171658368966
> *Seller ID:*inna-5338
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...bsStLC51ObH2hg8No%2Fw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


 Looks fake


----------



## baglady.1

travelluver said:


> Hi!
> Is it possible to get an authentication on this vintage Fendi?  TIA!
> http://www.threadflip.com/items/1245380-fabulous-vintage-large-fendi-tote



Authentic!


----------



## travelluver

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks, baglady!


----------



## redweddy

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2906303
> 
> 
> This is what is looks like on the flip side - sorry, I did not think to check if there was anything there!  I hope this helps!




Bump for baglady.1 please


----------



## travelluver

One more - last, I promise 
I always read good things about this seller,
but someone on one of the forums said they
thought there was a fake listing from them -
it's below - for some reason, I had a problem
posting!
TIA!!


----------



## travelluver

And this is my very LAST ONE, promise!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331478578638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## baglady.1

redweddy said:


> Bump for baglady.1 please


 Thank U for sharing...it looks fine....


----------



## baglady.1

travelluver said:


> And this is my very LAST ONE, promise!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331478578638?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Thanks so much!!!


Authentic!


----------



## travelluver

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thanks so much! I pulled the trigger and bought it!  It looks to be in great shape, do you have any idea as to the season?  I can't seem to find the style through google.  I'm a bit concerned about the "smell of material", I wrote a couple of times inquiring before seeing your authentication but did not hear back which surprised me a little as notations on the form said the seller usually responds in 24 hours.  I guess I can always return, but I hope not, as I am sure postage back to Japan from the US would be costly.  In any case, looks like a nice, classic bag which isn't all over.  I do plan to contact Fendi about getting a strap.  I spoke to someone in their customer care dept who said it should not pose a problem even if they can't exact match they should be able to be close.  Thanks again!!


----------



## redweddy

baglady.1 said:


> Thank U for sharing...it looks fine....




Thanks so very much! Now I can use it! &#128516;&#128536;&#128525;


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thankss..

Item name: Fendi petite 2jours monster colorblock
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261791280641?nav=SEARCH
Item number:  261791280641
Seller id: ppppp2


----------



## travelluver

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!




baglady, do you know what this style is called?


----------



## accio sacculus

lee_dya said:


> Hi all, can you help me authenticate this bag? Thankss..
> 
> Item name: Fendi petite 2jours monster colorblock
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261791280641?nav=SEARCH
> Item number:  261791280641
> Seller id: ppppp2



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## kaymacc

I am new to Fendi as well as purse forum. I would like to add a Fendi to my collection but don't know how to correctly authenticate. Please help, thank you!

Fendi satchel
ebay name:nursefromthemoon
Item number 151597697115
ebay listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151597697115&alt=web


----------



## accio sacculus

kaymacc said:


> I am new to Fendi as well as purse forum. I would like to add a Fendi to my collection but don't know how to correctly authenticate. Please help, thank you!
> 
> Fendi satchel
> ebay name:nursefromthemoon
> Item number 151597697115
> ebay listing: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151597697115&alt=web



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Izzy48

I will appreciate any help authenticating this Fendi:

Item:Fendi Selleria Borsa Pomodorino Satchel/Shoulder Tote

Listing Number: 281131394241

Seller ID: 3662  (Marina)

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Selle...-Satchel-Shoulder-Tote-Hand-Bag-/281131394241

Many Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

Izzy48 said:


> I will appreciate any help authenticating this Fendi:
> 
> 
> 
> Item:Fendi Selleria Borsa Pomodorino Satchel/Shoulder Tote
> 
> 
> 
> Listing Number: 281131394241
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: 3662  (Marina)
> 
> 
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Selle...-Satchel-Shoulder-Tote-Hand-Bag-/281131394241
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks!




Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Izzy48

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


 

I have asked for the picture but have received no reply. If I get receive a response I will certainly attach a copy for your review. Thank you.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> I will appreciate any help authenticating this Fendi:
> 
> Item:Fendi Selleria Borsa Pomodorino Satchel/Shoulder Tote
> 
> Listing Number: 281131394241
> 
> Seller ID: 3662  (Marina)
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Selle...-Satchel-Shoulder-Tote-Hand-Bag-/281131394241
> 
> Many Thanks!



I received this response from the seller:

http://www.auctiva.com/hostedimages...,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0


I can't tell if the hologram is correct. I know if it lifts if is not a Fendi but a fake. Perhaps you can tell.

For some reason the link did not work with the hologram and I will try one more time to get it to you. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Izzy48

Rather than editing the post I decided to try to get the link to you from my email. I won't bother you any more if this won't transfer. Thank you so much. 

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14bd671043bd009a

This references the above Fendi:

Item: Fendi Seller Borsa

Seller ID 3622 (Marina)

Listing 281131394241

Link above for the hologram.


----------



## accio sacculus

Izzy48 said:


> Rather than editing the post I decided to try to get the link to you from my email. I won't bother you any more if this won't transfer. Thank you so much.
> 
> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/14bd671043bd009a
> 
> This references the above Fendi:
> 
> Item: Fendi Seller Borsa
> 
> Seller ID 3622 (Marina)
> 
> Listing 281131394241
> 
> Link above for the hologram.



Sorry the hologram pic didn't come up....


----------



## Izzy48

No problem. Thanks for checking.


----------



## cowlova311

Help need help with this bag please. She didn't post a picture of a serial number but she said it's vintage so maybe they didn't have serial numbers at that time. don't know the same sorry. 

https://poshmark.com/listing/SALEVINTAGE80sFENDI-SIGNATURE-SHOULDERBAG-54c189309da2593746002e13


----------



## BirthdayCats

Could anyone authenticate this fendi bag?

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpssdulqvel.jpg


http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspqwticie.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsug58c1re.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps21bspj6k.jpg

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscmug0lk4.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

cowlova311 said:


> Help need help with this bag please. She didn't post a picture of a serial number but she said it's vintage so maybe they didn't have serial numbers at that time. don't know the same sorry.
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/SALEVINTAGE80sFENDI-SIGNATURE-SHOULDERBAG-54c189309da2593746002e13



A lot does not look right to me about this one...is there a serial number printed on the lining of the zippered pocket?  Would need to see that to be sure...


----------



## accio sacculus

BirthdayCats said:


> Could anyone authenticate this fendi bag?
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpssdulqvel.jpg
> 
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpspqwticie.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsug58c1re.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps21bspj6k.jpg
> 
> http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w367/sidneylane1/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpscmug0lk4.jpg



Please read post #1 prior to posting, thank you.


----------



## wakakuu

This is my first ever entry into the world of Fendi.
As a beginner, any input, would be appreciated.
This bag was listed as just Zucca Weekend bag.


----------



## Izzy48

A very nice looking bag but I don't know it. Have you checked for the hologram?


----------



## Izzy48

I apologize for posting a comment in this thread. I thought I was in another thread. I have several Fendi bags but I am not a person who does the authentication. Sorry and good luck!


----------



## baglady.1

wakakuu said:


> This is my first ever entry into the world of Fendi.
> As a beginner, any input, would be appreciated.
> This bag was listed as just Zucca Weekend bag.


See post #1 of this thread and resubmit with information requested Like auction site, item#, link, seller id, etc.


----------



## cowlova311

accio sacculus said:


> A lot does not look right to me about this one...is there a serial number printed on the lining of the zippered pocket?  Would need to see that to be sure...


She said there isn't one and that during the 80's they didn't always print one.


----------



## cowlova311

accio sacculus said:


> A lot does not look right to me about this one...is there a serial number printed on the lining of the zippered pocket?  Would need to see that to be sure...


She said she has sold a few fendi purses for this particular lady who is selling this purse and most of them were from the 70s and bought it in Italy.


----------



## wakakuu

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread and resubmit with information requested Like auction site, item#, link, seller id, etc.



This bag wasnt listed nor bought in an auction or online.

Item Name (if you know it): Merely sold as Zucca Weekend Bag.
Link (if available): Not possibe since i bought it localy.
Attach photos: Attached.

Do i still need to resubmit?


----------



## baglady.1

cowlova311 said:


> She said there isn't one and that during the 80's they didn't always print one.


 It does not look right for a 70s/80s bag.Some things are "off". I would not buy it....


----------



## baglady.1

wakakuu said:


> This bag wasnt listed nor bought in an auction or online.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Merely sold as Zucca Weekend Bag.
> Link (if available): Not possibe since i bought it localy.
> Attach photos: Attached.
> 
> Do i still need to resubmit?


Next time kindly submit with all the info.

The bag looks OK, it is unlined with a pocket hanging attached inside, correct?
How is it finished inside - the seams & where it attaches to the closure zipper...can U provide pics?


----------



## wakakuu

baglady.1 said:


> Next time kindly submit with all the info.
> 
> The bag looks OK, it is unlined with a pocket hanging attached inside, correct?
> How is it finished inside - the seams & where it attaches to the closure zipper...can U provide pics?



I will try to fix more photos asap.

Serial 2305.7VS017.019

The 0 after the S could well be an O.
Do this help in any way?


----------



## cowlova311

baglady.1 said:


> It does not look right for a 70s/80s bag.Some things are "off". I would not buy it....


aw okay I will have to keep looking. Thank you so much for taking the time to check it for me!


----------



## cowlova311

Item name: zucca 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-FENDI-Purse-54f22eb7f739bc405800cdee
https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-54f769b07eb29f7fd6001e63

Please and thank you ))


----------



## kaymacc

I bought this Fendi bag on Ebay and just received it today. I do not know much about Fendi to authenticate myself. From what I've read online it seems authentic, though the dustbag seems cheap (mesh like) and the keys do not match the lock, they also are rusted and the lock looks brand new. Please help! I hope it is clear whether the bag is authentic or not by the pictures. Thanks so much!!
*
Item Name (if you know   it):* I dont know


----------



## accio sacculus

cowlova311 said:


> Item name: zucca
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-FENDI-Purse-54f22eb7f739bc405800cdee
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-Pics-54f769b07eb29f7fd6001e63
> 
> Please and thank you ))



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kaymacc said:


> I bought this Fendi bag on Ebay and just received it today. I do not know much about Fendi to authenticate myself. From what I've read online it seems authentic, though the dustbag seems cheap (mesh like) and the keys do not match the lock, they also are rusted and the lock looks brand new. Please help! I hope it is clear whether the bag is authentic or not by the pictures. Thanks so much!!
> *
> Item Name (if you know   it):* I dont know



It's fake!


----------



## Honey2U

Item Name: Fendi Roma Italy 1925 Signature Satchel Purse
Item Number:301547412877
Seller ID: lisascloset6 (1357 )
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Roma-...877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635a05d8d


----------



## kaymacc

to accio sacculus
are you positive? If so I want to send it back and do what needs to be done through Ebay to get my money back. Can you tell me the give away or what I should have looked for (and will next time). Im so upset :storm: It even has what looks like an authentic hologram  I feel so stupid


----------



## cowlova311

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


Ugh I'm sorry the second link was the serial number and hologram but she deleted the page. I'm going to have to ask her to put it up again thanks


----------



## travelluver

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Originally Posted by *travelluver*                               And this is my very LAST ONE, promise!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331478578638...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Thanks so much!!!     
Baglady, you had graciously authenticated this for me - I pulled the trigger and bought the bag - it is in great shape and the "dirt" mentioned in the listing was easily flicked off with my fingernail!  However, for the life of me, I cannot find the serial number (which was described as not being able to be discerned).  The seller says it's in the zipper pocket, but i still cannot find it - should I be concerned about the authenticity?  I would not think so since it's a vintage piece and I really don't think anything was made up, but just wanted to check I'm hoping the other shown details were enough - many thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

travelluver said:


> Originally Posted by *travelluver*                               And this is my very LAST ONE, promise!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331478578638...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Thanks so much!!!
> Baglady, you had graciously authenticated this for me - I pulled the trigger and bought the bag - it is in great shape and the "dirt" mentioned in the listing was easily flicked off with my fingernail!  However, for the life of me, I cannot find the serial number (which was described as not being able to be discerned).  The seller says it's in the zipper pocket, but i still cannot find it - should I be concerned about the authenticity?  I would not think so since it's a vintage piece and I really don't think anything was made up, but just wanted to check I'm hoping the other shown details were enough - many thanks in advance!


 I would not be worried about this one. The epi leather vintage pieces are very unique and everything is consistent with authentic Fendi. The serial # on the pocket lining sometimes is very light from wear.


----------



## baglady.1

Honey2U said:


> Item Name: Fendi Roma Italy 1925 Signature Satchel Purse
> Item Number:301547412877
> Seller ID: lisascloset6 (1357 )
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Roma-...877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4635a05d8d


 Fugly Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

kaymacc said:


> to accio sacculus
> are you positive? If so I want to send it back and do what needs to be done through Ebay to get my money back. Can you tell me the give away or what I should have looked for (and will next time). Im so upset :storm: It even has what looks like an authentic hologram  I feel so stupid


Authenticators do not give out the reason on any Auth Thread. Be thankful we gave an opinion. 

It is obvious to both Accio & I that this is not a real Fendi...

Next time let us have a look before U buy....


----------



## travelluver

baglady.1 said:


> I would not be worried about this one. The epi leather vintage pieces are very unique and everything is consistent with authentic Fendi. The serial # on the pocket lining sometimes is very light from wear.



Thanks again, baglady.1 - you are the best!
It really is a lovely piece and I was happy with the price and the quick shipping - though the packaging was not the best - thankfully the bag did not suffer
I am looking forward to using it soon, and perhaps even finding a matching strap at the Fendi boutique - that would be the icing on the cake! 
AGAIN, MANY THANKS!!!


----------



## Mishmish88

Can someone authenticate this for me?? Many thanks

Fendi 
Medium peekaboo handbag


----------



## baglady.1

Mishmish88 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?? Many thanks
> 
> Fendi
> Medium peekaboo handbag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917111
> View attachment 2917112
> View attachment 2917113
> View attachment 2917115
> View attachment 2917121
> View attachment 2917122
> View attachment 2917123
> View attachment 2917124
> View attachment 2917125
> View attachment 2917126
> View attachment 2917129


 Fake


----------



## Honey2U

baglady.1 said:


> Fugly Fake!



thank you.


----------



## Mishmish88

Really? Is it the hologram?? Whats the tell tail signs?? So i don't make same mistake?


----------



## kaymacc

Ive received a response from the ebay seller insisting the Fendi bag I bought is authentic but will accept the return and give me my refund. Are their any other pictures I could post that would prove this bags authenticity or is it definitely a fake? Sorry for constant posting, but, i don't want to give someone bad feedback of I was wrong, but I also dont want to carry around a fake.

Response I received
"Hello. I'm sorry you think this is a fake Fendi bag. I assure you that it is not. If you did your homework on how to spot a fake Fendi, then you would know that this is not. I would never sell a fake bag but I am a little disappointed that you did not notify me first. Please return it and I will give you full refund when I get this purse."


----------



## Mishmish88

I can't believe the peekaboo bag i bought was a fake too.  I am asking for refund too. As mine did not have dust bag no nothing.  So the price was defo too good to be true.  Thank you for authenticating.


----------



## baglady.1

kaymacc said:


> Ive received a response from the ebay seller insisting the Fendi bag I bought is authentic but will accept the return and give me my refund. Are their any other pictures I could post that would prove this bags authenticity or is it definitely a fake? Sorry for constant posting, but, i don't want to give someone bad feedback of I was wrong, but I also dont want to carry around a fake.
> 
> Response I received
> "Hello. I'm sorry you think this is a fake Fendi bag. I assure you that it is not. If you did your homework on how to spot a fake Fendi, then you would know that this is not. I would never sell a fake bag but I am a little disappointed that you did not notify me first. Please return it and I will give you full refund when I get this purse."


 Post # 1 of this thread states how to present a bag to us:

*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Attach photos * 

Please do not ask us about issues with ebay if you haven't given us the minimum information we request. 


Also, how will other forum member know the seller is selling fakes if you don't provide this information. This allows them to make a search for it & know. that there is a problem with the goods.

Please everyone make note that it is important to present your bag for authentification in the proper format. Authenticators may not respond if it is not presented in the proper format.

MAHALO


----------



## cyau

Hello, could anyone help me on authenticating this fendi 2jours bag please. I got it today from reebonz.com. the item is still on their website and I'll link below:
http://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t12833/item/8BH25000D7EF0MU2#topPage

I have read some bad reviews on reebonz so I am quite worried..

The fendi tag looks strange to me and I could not find it's serial number  it's on sale so probably I wouldn't be able to return it..

Thank you all in advance!

Here are the photos of the bag:


----------



## cyau

cyau said:


> Hello, could anyone help me on authenticating this fendi 2jours bag please. I got it today from reebonz.com. the item is still on their website and I'll link below:
> http://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t12833/item/8BH25000D7EF0MU2#topPage
> 
> I have read some bad reviews on reebonz so I am quite worried..
> 
> The fendi tag looks strange to me and I could not find it's serial number  it's on sale so probably I wouldn't be able to return it..
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> 
> Here are the photos of the bag:



Updates: I just found the serial number here


----------



## baglady.1

cyau said:


> Hello, could anyone help me on authenticating this fendi 2jours bag please. I got it today from reebonz.com. the item is still on their website and I'll link below:
> http://www.reebonz.com.hk/event/t12833/item/8BH25000D7EF0MU2#topPage
> 
> I have read some bad reviews on reebonz so I am quite worried..
> 
> The fendi tag looks strange to me and I could not find it's serial number  it's on sale so probably I wouldn't be able to return it..
> 
> Thank you all in advance!
> 
> Here are the photos of the bag:


 I don't see any red flags. Does it have an RFID tag? black tag with scissors on it...if so, I'd like to get a picture of the side with a code on it.


----------



## cowlova311

Item name: doesn't say
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-tan-and-white-canvas-bag-53b84be00b47d339db193175
thank you, I'm still looking for my birthday present!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

cowlova311 said:


> Item name: doesn't say
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-tan-and-white-canvas-bag-53b84be00b47d339db193175
> thank you, I'm still looking for my birthday present!!!!



It's fake..


----------



## hitt

Hello lovelies. 

I picked up this wallet at the thrift store today. I would appreciate your thoughts on it. 

I don't know much about it. I scoured the entire thing and could not find a serial number to it. 

The only thing I saw was the gold stamp that reads "Fendi S.A.S. Roma Made in Italy." The only hardware I see is snap button with Fiocchi Italy and the back "CV" zipper.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

hitt said:


> Hello lovelies.
> 
> I picked up this wallet at the thrift store today. I would appreciate your thoughts on it.
> 
> I don't know much about it. I scoured the entire thing and could not find a serial number to it.
> 
> The only thing I saw was the gold stamp that reads "Fendi S.A.S. Roma Made in Italy." The only hardware I see is snap button with Fiocchi Italy and the back "CV" zipper.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I think it looks okay...


----------



## cyau

baglady.1 said:


> I don't see any red flags. Does it have an RFID tag? black tag with scissors on it...if so, I'd like to get a picture of the side with a code on it.



Yes it does have one but the tag is kind of crooked. And the number is on the back side instead of front as I have seen from most other authentic bags.  Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## baglady.1

cyau said:


> Yes it does have one but the tag is kind of crooked. And the number is on the back side instead of front as I have seen from most other authentic bags.  Please advise. Thanks.


 It looks good


----------



## cyau

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good



Thank you! It's relieve!


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Please help me! Please authenticate this fendi vintage sling bag. TIA!


----------



## cooper1

Hi everyone!
I am interested in buying this Spy hobo from an independent seller. She has provided this pix for me before I purchase. Please help authenticate. 
TIA!


----------



## cooper1

Hi again! Here is one more small haircare flap from a local facebook buy/sell page. Please help authenticate.
TIA!


----------



## cooper1

More pix of black haircalf:
Thanks so much!


----------



## baglady.1

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Please help me! Please authenticate this fendi vintage sling bag. TIA!


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

cooper1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am interested in buying this Spy hobo from an independent seller. She has provided this pix for me before I purchase. Please help authenticate.
> TIA!


 Fake


----------



## baglady.1

cooper1 said:


> Hi again! Here is one more small haircare flap from a local facebook buy/sell page. Please help authenticate.
> TIA!


Authentic


----------



## cooper1

baglady.1 said:


> Fake



Ok thank you so much!


----------



## BiewerBirkin

Hello, would you please authenticate this bag for me   THANK YOU


  Item Name: FENDI Black Leather Peekaboo Mini Satchel Handbag EVHB
Item Number: 201250358676
  Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
  Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edb74c594


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Thanks a lot baglady.1


----------



## accio sacculus

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello, would you please authenticate this bag for me   THANK YOU
> 
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Black Leather Peekaboo Mini Satchel Handbag EVHB
> Item Number: 201250358676
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edb74c594



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## postposter

Hi please authenticate this hand bag for me. I got this from an oversea seller and I'm not sure if she is reliable. Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

postposter said:


> Hi please authenticate this hand bag for me. I got this from an oversea seller and I'm not sure if she is reliable. Thank you!



Please read post #1 for the rules for posting.  We would also need clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag to be able to provide an opinion.


----------



## cowlova311

item name: doesn't say
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Star-fendi-tote-54f94b3f56b2d640cc0082c8

please and thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

cowlova311 said:


> item name: doesn't say
> 
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Star-fendi-tote-54f94b3f56b2d640cc0082c8
> 
> 
> 
> please and thank you!




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## cowlova311

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Yay  finally . The amount of fakes out there is alarming. Thank you so much!


----------



## cowlova311

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



I saw the purse on another website but it says "109-2111" on the leather tag And the one you authenticated for me said "108-2111" is that fine?


----------



## tiffany_lynn22

Can anyone authenticate this Fendi Bis B Python bag?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC3962-Fen...867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f008483


----------



## klaudia111

Hello, can you help me authenticate this Fendi?
I just bought it second hand at a great price and I don't know how to tell. Thanks.
Here is the link:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321686740527


----------



## accio sacculus

cowlova311 said:


> I saw the purse on another website but it says "109-2111" on the leather tag And the one you authenticated for me said "108-2111" is that fine?




Yes


----------



## accio sacculus

tiffany_lynn22 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this Fendi Bis B Python bag?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RDC3962-Fen...867?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f008483




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

klaudia111 said:


> Hello, can you help me authenticate this Fendi?
> 
> I just bought it second hand at a great price and I don't know how to tell. Thanks.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321686740527




It's fake! :down:


----------



## klaudia111

What are the things to look for that show its fake? I would like to know so I don't end up with a fake ever again


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

Hi all, can you help me authenticate this bag?
Thank you in advance ^_^

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2jours mini
Link (if available): I bought it from a friend of mine.
Attach photos:


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

more pictures (continue from #3531)


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts,

could you please check if this bag is authentic? tia!

Item Name: Auth.Fendi Patent B Glossy Bag
Item Number: 271797903316
Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Fendi-P...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f486adfd4

thanks again!


----------



## oliveowl

Hi Girls (and Boys!),

What about this one?

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Perfect Used Condition Large Sholder Bag
 Item Number: 231475430825
 Seller ID: msgadgets
 Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231475430825?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

 Thank you!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

Hellol! New to the Fendi forum. Purchased this from Fashionphile.com this afternoon (too pretty to pass up!) If not authentic then I will return it after it ships! Thanks so much in advance for your time!

Item Name: FENDI Vitello Bi-Color 3Jours Large Tote Light Pink Brown
Item Number: 78080
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-bi-color-3jours-large-tote-light-pink-brown-78080

Thanks


----------



## BiewerBirkin

BiewerBirkin said:


> Hello, would you please authenticate this bag for me   THANK YOU
> 
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Black Leather Peekaboo Mini Satchel Handbag EVHB
> Item Number: 201250358676
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...676?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edb74c594




Here is the Hologram Tag as you asked... took a few days for the seller to get me a photo...


----------



## accio sacculus

klaudia111 said:


> What are the things to look for that show its fake? I would like to know so I don't end up with a fake ever again



Sorry, we can't disclose this on a public forum lest we help the fakers make better fakes.    Please check with us if you are unsure prior to bidding or purchase.


----------



## accio sacculus

TheIIIdEmpire said:


> more pictures (continue from #3531)



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts,
> 
> could you please check if this bag is authentic? tia!
> 
> Item Name: Auth.Fendi Patent B Glossy Bag
> Item Number: 271797903316
> Seller ID: wearaboutfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Auth-Fendi-P...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item3f486adfd4
> 
> thanks again!



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

oliveowl said:


> Hi Girls (and Boys!),
> 
> What about this one?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Perfect Used Condition Large Sholder Bag
> Item Number: 231475430825
> Seller ID: msgadgets
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/231475430825?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

jgodcheergrl said:


> Hellol! New to the Fendi forum. Purchased this from Fashionphile.com this afternoon (too pretty to pass up!) If not authentic then I will return it after it ships! Thanks so much in advance for your time!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Vitello Bi-Color 3Jours Large Tote Light Pink Brown
> Item Number: 78080
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-bi-color-3jours-large-tote-light-pink-brown-78080
> 
> Thanks



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## klaudia111

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, we can't disclose this on a public forum lest we help the fakers make better fakes.    Please check with us if you are unsure prior to bidding or purchase.



Okay, thanks for your help!! The seller agreed to refund me as she said there was no serial number and couldn't prove authenticity when I asked.


----------



## accio sacculus

BiewerBirkin said:


> Here is the Hologram Tag as you asked... took a few days for the seller to get me a photo...



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jgodcheergrl

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank u so much [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8][emoji22]


----------



## TheIIIdEmpire

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you very much


----------



## tatiana6909

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



hi! thanks for the feedback. will ask for the needed pics from the seller.


----------



## travelluver

I know this is a small matter, but can someone please tell me if this dust bag I bought is legit?  The seller also sent the strap which I do not in any way believe is Fendi since there are no markings as such, but is the dust bag real?  It does have the little FF's on one of the sides of each pulley, and there is a small tag inside that says "Fendi Made In Italy", which I will post separately - as always, TIA!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...D4mlj0pjNKimzEx1LVEkc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

travelluver said:


> I know this is a small matter, but can someone please tell me if this dust bag I bought is legit?  The seller also sent the strap which I do not in any way believe is Fendi since there are no markings as such, but is the dust bag real?  It does have the little FF's on one of the sides of each pulley, and there is a small tag inside that says "Fendi Made In Italy", which I will post separately - as always, TIA!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...D4mlj0pjNKimzEx1LVEkc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I think the dust bag looks ok


----------



## travelluver

accio sacculus said:


> I think the dust bag looks ok



Thanks very much for the quick reply - I am having difficulty with uploading the additional pics so will skip since you think it's legit - thanks again!


----------



## oliveowl

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewMyMessageDetails&View=MyMessageDetails&CurrentPage=MyeBayMyMessageDetails&SubmitAction.Show=x&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m65354195618&isRpInFullMsgView=1&sourceImagePreview=ImagePreview#


----------



## accio sacculus

oliveowl said:


> http://mesgmy.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewMyMessageDetails&View=MyMessageDetails&CurrentPage=MyeBayMyMessageDetails&SubmitAction.Show=x&readingPaneOpen=true&messageId=m65354195618&isRpInFullMsgView=1&sourceImagePreview=ImagePreview#



Your link is not working....


----------



## sugarfairy

Hi, I just purchased this Fendi petite 2jours bag from Farfetch. Could someone help me to authenticate it? I was trying to find its hologram tag but couldn't find it  But I found the RFID attached inside of the bag.


----------



## ShophaholicHub

Hi, can anyone help me authenticate.

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag Purse 
Item Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281622193607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

sugarfairy said:


> Hi, I just purchased this Fendi petite 2jours bag from Farfetch. Could someone help me to authenticate it? I was trying to find its hologram tag but couldn't find it  But I found the RFID attached inside of the bag.
> View attachment 2925818
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925819
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925820
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925821
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925822
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925823
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925824



Do you have clear close up pics of the serial number and the RFID number?


----------



## accio sacculus

ShophaholicHub said:


> Hi, can anyone help me authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag Purse
> Item Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/281622193607?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Thank you.



Please read Post #1 or my signature for photos that are required.  Thank you.


----------



## vbmak

i just bought fendi 2jours petite from Reebonz and would like to know whether its authentic or not.
same as some of the previous posts, i could not find any hologram tag inside the bag but the RFID tag only.
sorry that im not able to attach all photos at once, i can only post it one by one, here is the RFID no.

pls help...thank you


----------



## vbmak

it comes with the dust bag and the card


----------



## vbmak

Lastly its the serial no. i found inside the bag

pls help to authenticate it &#128591;


----------



## barbiefashion

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 
Link (if available): N/A


Hello,

I purchased these heels and the seller guaranteed that all her items are authentic. I was wondering if any of you would be so kind as to help me authenticate them? I'm interested in her other items but I'd like to know if this is good to go first, for obvious reasons. Everything looks okay to me but this is my first of anything Fendi so I'm no expert. The leather just feels really nice and the shoes have a lot of weight to them.

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbd799086a6085002d08.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbdba88e7d763b002d6c.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbdffbf6f90af4002df6.jpg

https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbe399086a6085002d0f.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

vbmak said:


> i just bought fendi 2jours petite from Reebonz and would like to know whether its authentic or not.
> same as some of the previous posts, i could not find any hologram tag inside the bag but the RFID tag only.
> sorry that im not able to attach all photos at once, i can only post it one by one, here is the RFID no.
> 
> pls help...thank you



Please refer to Post #1 of this thread or my signature for the required photos in order to give an opinion...


----------



## accio sacculus

barbiefashion said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi
> Link (if available): N/A
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I purchased these heels and the seller guaranteed that all her items are authentic. I was wondering if any of you would be so kind as to help me authenticate them? I'm interested in her other items but I'd like to know if this is good to go first, for obvious reasons. Everything looks okay to me but this is my first of anything Fendi so I'm no expert. The leather just feels really nice and the shoes have a lot of weight to them.
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbd799086a6085002d08.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbdba88e7d763b002d6c.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbdffbf6f90af4002df6.jpg
> 
> https://dtpmhvbsmffsz.cloudfront.ne...086a6085002d06/m_54dbcbe399086a6085002d0f.jpg



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the heat stamp on the bottom of the soles, inside of the shoe and any markings with "Fendi" on the hardware to give an opinion...


----------



## barbiefashion

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the heat stamp on the bottom of the soles, inside of the shoe and any markings with "Fendi" on the hardware to give an opinion...


Oh I had no idea! I will be sure to take more photos tomorrow morning so the lighting is better. Thank you for your quick response!


----------



## vbmak

accio sacculus said:


> Please refer to Post #1 of this thread or my signature for the required photos in order to give an opinion...



thank you for your reminder...
here are more photos of the bag.


----------



## sugarfairy

Yes I do. 
RFID number: 01366359
And serial number: 8BH253 1BX 158 5177
Hope the pics are clear enough  

Thankyou!


----------



## vbmak

sorry that i need to post the photo one by one


----------



## vbmak

thank you


----------



## vbmak

the badge


----------



## vbmak

the bottom side of the fendi 2jours bag


----------



## ShophaholicHub

Please help me authenticate, thanks!

Item Name:     FENDI 2 JOURS MEDIUM BAG, TAUPE TOTE, SILVER METAL RING
Item Number: 221709947051
Seller ID:        lindamarie100
Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...T-/221709947051?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## barbiefashion

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the heat stamp on the bottom of the soles, inside of the shoe and any markings with "Fendi" on the hardware to give an opinion...


I added more pictures!

http://postimg.org/image/cejgyfxd5/

http://postimg.org/image/mzssqdlmb/

http://postimg.org/image/srtxb9xkv/

http://postimg.org/image/t3bdo1e0v/

http://postimg.org/image/t1wugvmtb/


----------



## accio sacculus

sugarfairy said:


> Yes I do.
> RFID number: 01366359
> And serial number: 8BH253 1BX 158 5177
> Hope the pics are clear enough
> 
> Thankyou!
> 
> View attachment 2926506
> View attachment 2926507



It's hard to tell with these new 2015 models that don't have holograms, but I don't see any red flags...


----------



## accio sacculus

vbmak said:


> thank you



It's hard to tell with these new 2015 models that don't have holograms, but I don't see any red flags...


----------



## accio sacculus

ShophaholicHub said:


> Please help me authenticate, thanks!
> 
> Item Name:     FENDI 2 JOURS MEDIUM BAG, TAUPE TOTE, SILVER METAL RING
> Item Number: 221709947051
> Seller ID:        lindamarie100
> Link:               http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...T-/221709947051?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

barbiefashion said:


> I added more pictures!
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/cejgyfxd5/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/mzssqdlmb/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/srtxb9xkv/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/t3bdo1e0v/
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/t1wugvmtb/



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## barbiefashion

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Ah what a relief! Thank you so much for the help. As I mentioned earlier, the quality and weight of the shoes was impeccable so I really had no idea if the counterfeit community had really just gotten that good. My main concern was that I bought it for 65 bucks! "If it looks too good to be true..." Thank you again.


----------



## axelmontiel3

Item Name: FENDI Shoulder Bag Zucca Tote Bag
Item Number: 131456640701
Seller ID: brand-works 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131456640701?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello I was just wondering if this is authentic. Thank you for your time


----------



## tahoo151

Dear authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this item that i just bought from reebonz.. TIA

Item Name : Fendi 2Jours
Link (if available):
Attach photos 

http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/eje3230/library/Fendi%202Jours?sort=3&page=1


----------



## accio sacculus

axelmontiel3 said:


> Item Name: FENDI Shoulder Bag Zucca Tote Bag
> Item Number: 131456640701
> Seller ID: brand-works
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131456640701?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello I was just wondering if this is authentic. Thank you for your time



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

tahoo151 said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this item that i just bought from reebonz.. TIA
> 
> Item Name : Fendi 2Jours
> Link (if available):
> Attach photos
> 
> http://s1164.photobucket.com/user/eje3230/library/Fendi%202Jours?sort=3&page=1



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## princessbuttons

Hello authenticators,

 I was hoping you could assist in authenticating my recent Fendi purchase. 

Your assistance expertise is appreciated as always 

Item description/Name: Fendi Demi Jour in Bordeaux, med size

Purchased from: 
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B00M0XRS82&cAsin=B00M0XRS82&fc=1&ref=qd_ic_t_d

Please see attached photos, many thanks again. 

http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Princessbuttons1/library/Fendi Demi Jour


----------



## tahoo151

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank u so much


----------



## accio sacculus

princessbuttons said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I was hoping you could assist in authenticating my recent Fendi purchase.
> 
> Your assistance expertise is appreciated as always
> 
> Item description/Name: Fendi Demi Jour in Bordeaux, med size
> 
> Purchased from:
> http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&asin=B00M0XRS82&cAsin=B00M0XRS82&fc=1&ref=qd_ic_t_d
> 
> Please see attached photos, many thanks again.
> 
> http://s1060.photobucket.com/user/Princessbuttons1/library/Fendi Demi Jour



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## ShophaholicHub

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


Thank you so much, the seller took time to respond so I bought another item instead.


----------



## princessbuttons

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Amazing! Thank you so much and appreciate all of your help


----------



## Wendyology

If someone already has one of the new leather monster totes could you PM me and tell me where the serial number is sewn in?  I just got one on Overstock and I'm nervous because I can't find it.


----------



## pweba

*Item Name:* Fendi Peekaboo Monster Bag 
*Item Number:*141604435371   
*Seller ID:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/miscdazc1118?_trksid=p2047675.l2559miscdaz1118
*Link: *
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pee...371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20f84835ab*

Can someone please help me ? real or not ? 

Thanks in advance 
*


----------



## SouthernBelleUS

May I ask:  Is this Fendi Buggie authentic?
Item Name: Fendi 
Item Number:  191537284447
Seller ID:  chanel_marc_jacobs_and_stuff
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Blue-...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9883055f
Need to check before I she'll out that kind of money for a monster.  Thanks very much!&#128515;


----------



## annyche

hello, dear friends!  please, help me to auth this bag. I found it in charity shop, it looks  very vintage and truly old but in good condition. the leather is soft,  stitching is good, the bag is very firm, has good shape despite it's  age.  lining seems to be cotton.looks good, soft touch.but there is no  serial number and metall parts are without any marks. I guess it is alloy. (not painted metal) metall clasp is  very old. I guess it is 30+ years old. can it be auth? or it is sooo  good old fake? 
http://s172.photobucket.com/user/annyche/slideshow/Fendi Vintage Bag
http://s172.photobucket.com/user/annyche/library/Fendi Vintage Bag

thanks a lot, friends!!


----------



## accio sacculus

pweba said:


> *Item Name:* Fendi Peekaboo Monster Bag
> *Item Number:*141604435371
> *Seller ID:*http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/miscdazc1118?_trksid=p2047675.l2559miscdaz1118
> *Link: *
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pee...371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20f84835ab*
> 
> Can someone please help me ? real or not ?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> *




It's fake!!


----------



## accio sacculus

SouthernBelleUS said:


> May I ask:  Is this Fendi Buggie authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi
> 
> Item Number:  191537284447
> 
> Seller ID:  chanel_marc_jacobs_and_stuff
> 
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Blue-...447?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9883055f
> 
> Need to check before I she'll out that kind of money for a monster.  Thanks very much!&#128515;




Would need to see a hologram and/or serial number to confirm... If there aren't any, we may not be able to provide an opinion.  Sorry


----------



## accio sacculus

annyche said:


> hello, dear friends!  please, help me to auth this bag. I found it in charity shop, it looks  very vintage and truly old but in good condition. the leather is soft,  stitching is good, the bag is very firm, has good shape despite it's  age.  lining seems to be cotton.looks good, soft touch.but there is no  serial number and metall parts are without any marks. I guess it is alloy. (not painted metal) metall clasp is  very old. I guess it is 30+ years old. can it be auth? or it is sooo  good old fake?
> http://s172.photobucket.com/user/annyche/slideshow/Fendi Vintage Bag
> http://s172.photobucket.com/user/annyche/library/Fendi Vintage Bag
> 
> thanks a lot, friends!!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## annyche

accio sacculus, hello, thanks a lot!)))  could you please guess what decade can it be from?  ... if it does not have any "protective" numbers, holograms, brand name on metall parts, just have gold tone print inside saying it's Fendi, I guess it is from period when cheating was not so common, or maybe brand was not that known everywhere..


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

Hello I need your help I would like to see if these 2 bags are authentic 

Item name: unknown
Link : there is none 











Thank you in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> Hello I need your help I would like to see if these 2 bags are authentic
> 
> Item name: unknown
> Link : there is none
> View attachment 2935577
> View attachment 2935580
> View attachment 2935581
> View attachment 2935582
> View attachment 2935583
> View attachment 2935584
> View attachment 2935585
> View attachment 2935586
> View attachment 2935587
> View attachment 2935588
> 
> Thank you in advance




Both look good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

annyche said:


> accio sacculus, hello, thanks a lot!)))  could you please guess what decade can it be from?  ... if it does not have any "protective" numbers, holograms, brand name on metall parts, just have gold tone print inside saying it's Fendi, I guess it is from period when cheating was not so common, or maybe brand was not that known everywhere..




Pre-1990's? I can't say for sure. Sorry.


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!




If is not much to ask can you tell me the names of the bags


----------



## annyche

thank you very much indeed)) anyways!


----------



## pweba

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!



Thank u ....


----------



## accio sacculus

Ingrid Yohanna said:


> If is not much to ask can you tell me the names of the bags



They didn't really have names back then...Fendi Zucca Backpack and Fendi Stripe Messenger would be my best guess...


----------



## Ingrid Yohanna

accio sacculus said:


> They didn't really have names back then...Fendi Zucca Backpack and Fendi Stripe Messenger would be my best guess...




Thank You so much [emoji4]


----------



## LalaPink

*Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Petit 2Jours in colour Pink Plaster.
*Link (if available):* n/a, I bought this from Holt Renfrew Vancouver about 2 weeks ago.
*Attach photos* 
I'm now worried if this bag is authentic. I've bought many bags from Holt Renfrew Vancouver for 10 years now and never had a problem but there's no other tag inside the bag except the one pictured. No hologram either. I believe this is from 2015 Spring so maybe they changed everything this year. Please authenticate if real or not. Thanks.


----------



## greengrass

Hello, Experts!  What are your thoughts on this funky leopard Selleria?  Authentic?

Item Name:Authentic FENDI Selleria Borghese Leopard Handbag #C119R
Item Number: C119R
Seller ID: world-select-mall
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2ccc8d0


Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

LalaPink said:


> *Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Petit 2Jours in colour Pink Plaster.
> *Link (if available):* n/a, I bought this from Holt Renfrew Vancouver about 2 weeks ago.
> *Attach photos*
> I'm now worried if this bag is authentic. I've bought many bags from Holt Renfrew Vancouver for 10 years now and never had a problem but there's no other tag inside the bag except the one pictured. No hologram either. I believe this is from 2015 Spring so maybe they changed everything this year. Please authenticate if real or not. Thanks.



If you bought it from Holt, then I wouldn't worry about it.  It looks good to me.


----------



## accio sacculus

greengrass said:


> Hello, Experts!  What are your thoughts on this funky leopard Selleria?  Authentic?
> 
> Item Name:Authentic FENDI Selleria Borghese Leopard Handbag #C119R
> Item Number: C119R
> Seller ID: world-select-mall
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...696?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a2ccc8d0
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## bagcrush

Hi please authentic I bid on it in eBay thank you
Item name: authentic fendi 1925 stripe purse
Item #: 131458446829
Seller Id: gymnastgabe
Link: ebay


----------



## bagcrush

Hi please authentic I bid on it in eBay thank you
Item name: authentic fendi 1925 stripe purse
Item #: 131458446829
Seller Id: gymnastgabe
Link: ebay


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Please authenticate this one. TIA!


----------



## pasitmd1990

HI i am new here. Please authenticate this bag for me THANKS.


----------



## pasitmd1990

More pics


----------



## Koobadior

I'm hoping this is real so I can put a bid in  I've been looking for an authentic Fendi spy for a while. Just really don't wanna buy a fake.  Thanks.


Item name: Fendi spy
Link: ryanjmsc 
seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...d-/251890595630?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## accio sacculus

bagcrush said:


> Hi please authentic I bid on it in eBay thank you
> Item name: authentic fendi 1925 stripe purse
> Item #: 131458446829
> Seller Id: gymnastgabe
> Link: ebay



I think it looks ok...


----------



## accio sacculus

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this one. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2938326
> 
> View attachment 2938329
> 
> View attachment 2938335
> 
> View attachment 2938339
> 
> View attachment 2938340
> 
> View attachment 2938342
> 
> View attachment 2938343
> 
> View attachment 2938344



It's fake!     Please also refer to the rules for posting in Post #1


----------



## accio sacculus

pasitmd1990 said:


> HI i am new here. Please authenticate this bag for me THANKS.



Please refer to the rules for posting in Post #1...


----------



## accio sacculus

Koobadior said:


> I'm hoping this is real so I can put a bid in  I've been looking for an authentic Fendi spy for a while. Just really don't wanna buy a fake.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi spy
> Link: ryanjmsc
> seller: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...d-/251890595630?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!     Please also refer to the rules for posting in Post #1




Hi. Thanks for your time. Cheers!


----------



## bagcrush

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks ok...



Thank you so much! Would you happen to know the name? And year?


----------



## bagcrush

Thank you so much Would you happen to know the name of my bag also when it came out thanks again


----------



## Natasha210

Hi everyone 
I recently purchased this fendi wallet. Could you please authenticate!! Thank you in advance


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag? 

Item Name:Fendi Evening Bag
Item Number:251867433954
Seller ID: 1chezamay
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Eve...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## amychen99

Can any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag?

Item name: Fendi handbag
Item number:281616991981
Seller ID: jackal75
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-han...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

Natasha210 said:


> Hi everyone
> I recently purchased this fendi wallet. Could you please authenticate!! Thank you in advance



Where did you purchase it?  Would need to see a clear, close up photo of the serial number embossed on the leather, most likely in the largest bill pocket..


----------



## accio sacculus

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Evening Bag
> Item Number:251867433954
> Seller ID: 1chezamay
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Eve...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

amychen99 said:


> Can any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi handbag
> Item number:281616991981
> Seller ID: jackal75
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-han...TSbBMfM3F3WB1zPiM14fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Natasha210

accio sacculus said:


> Where did you purchase it?  Would need to see a clear, close up photo of the serial number embossed on the leather, most likely in the largest bill pocket..



Hi i purschased from reebonz first time. Just curious i found there were a few bad reviews. Found the picture 

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Natasha210 said:


> Hi i purschased from reebonz first time. Just curious i found there were a few bad reviews. Found the picture
> 
> Thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Natasha210

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!!


----------



## bagcrush

bagcrush said:


> Thank you so much! Would you happen to know the name? And year?


Than you again


----------



## accio sacculus

bagcrush said:


> Than you again




I don't know, sorry.  Perhaps you can post that on the "Identify this Fendi" forum...


----------



## charlotte0102

Item name: Fendi 2jours Medium
Please see pictures attached ( The seal of the handles look weird to me, they should be facing each other?)
Thank you so much!


----------



## baglady.1

charlotte0102 said:


> Item name: Fendi 2jours Medium
> Please see pictures attached ( The seal of the handles look weird to me, they should be facing each other?)
> Thank you so much!


 Please see post #1 - where did you acquire this purse? need hologram tag  pics, rfid, etc.

*Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this thread.

Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Attach photos


Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be set on super macro...etc.*


----------



## friendlyviper

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...



These have now been uploaded by the seller.

Item name: Authentic Fendi Spy Bag Nappa Black Leather
Item #: 251890595630
Seller: ryanjmsc 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Spy-Bag-Nappa-black-leather-Very-slightly-used-/251890595630?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true


----------



## accio sacculus

friendlyviper said:


> These have now been uploaded by the seller.
> 
> Item name: Authentic Fendi Spy Bag Nappa Black Leather
> Item #: 251890595630
> Seller: ryanjmsc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Spy-Bag-Nappa-black-leather-Very-slightly-used-/251890595630?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123&rmvSB=true



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Fendior117

Hi everyone. I got this bag at a yard sale. Is it fake?


----------



## Fendior117

And here is the number inside the inside pocket....


----------



## Fendior117

The card that came with it.....


----------



## Fendior117

The outside....


----------



## Juliavalieva

Hi!
Please help to know is it authentic ?
Fendi peekaboo Selleria
The seller says that it was purchases in 2014.


----------



## Juliavalieva

More foto Fendi peekaboo


----------



## Juliavalieva

More foto


----------



## Juliavalieva

More foto of peekaboo selleria


----------



## accio sacculus

Juliavalieva said:


> More foto of peekaboo selleria



Please refer to Post #1 for the rules prior to posting.


----------



## Fendior117

Hi guys.... There's no stitching on my purse strap. Does that mean its fake?


----------



## theGibbler

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2JOUR...=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&rmvSB=true

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

theGibbler said:


> Hi, can someone help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2JOUR...=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557&rmvSB=true
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!


 Please see post #1 and resubmit in the correct format. Also we will need a picture of Hologram tag sewn into pocket or lining of this bag (not the one on the card) showing the side with the hologram & code.


----------



## LVoeNV

Hello all,
Can you help me to authenticate this baby please?
Fendi 2jours petite fur flamingo tag 
More photos on next post.

Thank you so much


----------



## LVoeNV




----------



## LVoeNV

Sorry I cannot find my any hologram only the leather tag with serial number.


----------



## baglady.1

> Hello all,
> Can you help me to authenticate this baby please?
> Fendi 2jours petite fur flamingo tag
> More photos on next post.
> 
> Thank you so much



Please provide the info required in post #1 of this thread:
Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
Source/store/etc:
Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available):
Attach photos


----------



## LVoeNV

I am so sorry for missing info:
Source: tingtonghq on Depop
Item name: Fendi 2jours petite flamingo fur tag
Link: n/a

Is there any missing Photos? I can upload more 
Thank you


----------



## LuvDesignerBags

C


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello,
Could someone please authenticate this bag I recently purchased from my local goodwill?  Thank you!

item: fendi zucca baguette
link to photos: http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/Fendi baguette?sort=3&page=1


----------



## baglady.1

LVoeNV said:


> I am so sorry for missing info:
> Source: tingtonghq on Depop
> Item name: Fendi 2jours petite flamingo fur tag
> Link: n/a
> 
> Is there any missing Photos? I can upload more
> Thank you


 It is authentic IMO


----------



## baglady.1

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> Could someone please authenticate this bag I recently purchased from my local goodwill?  Thank you!
> 
> item: fendi zucca baguette
> link to photos: http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/Fendi baguette?sort=3&page=1


 I'm leaning toward replica fendi....what color is the hardware? Silver or gunmetal or black??


----------



## soleilbrun

baglady.1 said:


> I'm leaning toward replica fendi....what color is the hardware? Silver or gunmetal or black??



Thank you for responding. The hardware is silver. Thank you for your help.

BTW: love the starter kit pic. I have 1 chartreaux & he's a handful


----------



## baglady.1

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for responding. The hardware is silver. Thank you for your help.
> 
> BTW: love the starter kit pic. I have 1 chartreaux & he's a handful


 Well - silver seals my opinion...it is very good replica, even with the serial #. These textile Fendis have been sold off internet sites for many years by the millions I am afraid. It is very difficult to identify them....but we can. 

Yup! I'm a cat lady all around...we just have 2 though, a ruddy abyssinian & a Singapura. The Chartreaux look like a cool cat too!


----------



## LVoeNV

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic IMO




Thank you so much. I trust my seller but its my first time online shopping so I am a bit worried. Thank you x


----------



## soleilbrun

baglady.1 said:


> Well - silver seals my opinion...it is very good replica, even with the serial #. These textile Fendis have been sold off internet sites for many years by the millions I am afraid. It is very difficult to identify them....but we can.
> 
> Yup! I'm a cat lady all around...we just have 2 though, a ruddy abyssinian & a Singapura. The Chartreaux look like a cool cat too!



Thank you for all your help. I will be returning it tomorrow. I guess I should stick to my vintage clothing when I go to goodwill. I'm going to look up your cats.


----------



## authenticplease

Item: embroidered B bag
Item number: 321711808377
Seller ID:  sixsticks
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321711808377?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Just wanting to check for authenticity......TIA!  I have asked for hologram tag and leather serial number tag.  I will post it once received or hopefully seller will update auction.


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Item: embroidered B bag
> Item number: 321711808377
> Seller ID:  sixsticks
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/321711808377?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Just wanting to check for authenticity......TIA!




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip...


----------



## authenticplease

And one more....

Item: LE beaded B Bag
Item number:  161569490718
Seller:  /craveluxuryconsignment
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Limit...9&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=321711808377&rt=nc

Another that I just wanted to verify authenticity.....it looks a good to me but JIC.  I have requested leather serial strip photo and reverse of hologram tag.  TiA!


----------



## Charlie4

Item Name:  Vintage Fendi Small Brown Hand Bag Purse Double F Zip Very Cute!
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231502111735?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Attach Photos:  Photos are in the link. 

Item Name:  Vintage Fendi Cream Tan Striped Flap Purse Clutch
Item Number:  400894555393
Seller ID:  doorknocking
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fen...BG75lv1AD7vko84Qh2JLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Both listings have ended so if you're unable to connect, please let me know and I'll send another link.
Thank you for your help, much appreciated!


----------



## accio sacculus

Charlie4 said:


> Item Name:  Vintage Fendi Small Brown Hand Bag Purse Double F Zip Very Cute!
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/231502111735?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Attach Photos:  Photos are in the link.
> 
> Item Name:  Vintage Fendi Cream Tan Striped Flap Purse Clutch
> Item Number:  400894555393
> Seller ID:  doorknocking
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fen...BG75lv1AD7vko84Qh2JLY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> Both listings have ended so if you're unable to connect, please let me know and I'll send another link.
> Thank you for your help, much appreciated!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial numbers...


----------



## Marey

Hello all: I am looking at this Spy bag from Fashionphile but the hologram tag in particular has me a little concerned. Here is the link to pictures of the bag:

https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-leather-spy-bone-78623

All pics are at the link - TIA for your help!


----------



## Charlie4

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial numbers...


Thank you for getting back to me, I appreciate it. As soon as these bags arrive, I will post pics.


----------



## amychen99

Item Name: FENDI Selleria leather shoulder bag
Item Number:261834430129
Seller ID: sarahfrankieboy
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261834430129?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Will any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

amychen99 said:


> Item Name: FENDI Selleria leather shoulder bag
> Item Number:261834430129
> Seller ID: sarahfrankieboy
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261834430129?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Will any expert please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you in advance.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## amychen99

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


I will try to ask the seller to update photos. Will then ask you to authenticate it again. Many thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Marey said:


> Hello all: I am looking at this Spy bag from Fashionphile but the hologram tag in particular has me a little concerned. Here is the link to pictures of the bag:
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-leather-spy-bone-78623
> 
> All pics are at the link - TIA for your help!


 Authentic


----------



## Marey

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thanks so much! I went ahead and put it on layaway while waiting to hear from someone, so now I will keep it.


----------



## lindsay2014

Could someone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you so much! I did some research online and I guess it is a fake one (from Myhabit), but I am not so sure about it. 

Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Handbag, Bubblegum
Item Number:
Seller ID: myhabit
Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=designer&asin=B00TIHNGMA&cAsin=B00TIHNGMA&qid=1428444545&sindex=13&discovery=browse&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_13

here are some detailed pics taken by my phone today:


----------



## lindsay2014

continue with the last post of the FENDI bag, more interior pics 
the link for this bag: 
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept...x=13&discovery=browse&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_13
http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=designer&asin=B00TIHNGMA&cAsin=B00TIHNGMA&qid=1428445917&sindex=13&discovery=browse&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_13

pics:





















thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

lindsay2014 said:


> Could someone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag? Thank you so much! I did some research online and I guess it is a fake one (from Myhabit), but I am not so sure about it.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Handbag, Bubblegum
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: myhabit
> Link: http://www.myhabit.com/#page=d&dept=designer&asin=B00TIHNGMA&cAsin=B00TIHNGMA&qid=1428444545&sindex=13&discovery=browse&ref=qd_designer_sr_1_13
> 
> here are some detailed pics taken by my phone today:
> ]


 I see no red flags...but could I see the side of the black cloth RFID tag that has a serial # on it?


----------



## tavi

Hello ladies! Could you please help me with authentification this ebay seller?
http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-TRACOL...LH_DefaultDomain_101&var=&hash=item27fa6fa5a1
Thank you a lot in advance!!!


----------



## lindsay2014

baglady.1 said:


> I see no red flags...but could I see the side of the black cloth RFID tag that has a serial # on it?



thanks  a lot! here is the side of the black cloth



appreciate that!


----------



## baglady.1

lindsay2014 said:


> thanks  a lot! here is the side of the black cloth
> View attachment 2955442
> 
> 
> appreciate that!


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

tavi said:


> Hello ladies! Could you please help me with authentification this ebay seller?
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/BORSA-TRACOL...LH_DefaultDomain_101&var=&hash=item27fa6fa5a1
> Thank you a lot in advance!!!


See post #1. Please resubmit in the correct format.


----------



## anasofy79

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pics of the hologram and serial strip, the pic provided is very blurry...


Did you get it authenticated???


----------



## chubbychicken

Hello, can someone tell me if this vintage fendi is authentic? as I've heard that vintage ones don't have serial numbers. If it this authentic, what model is it? Thank You 


http://images.craigslist.org/00A0A_6jDLjpjI9fU_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00E0E_fCWJ2N8PMHQ_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_97OhZmCpaP8_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_19py00y91qP_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00b0b_iN6Cejfu6T7_600x450.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/01515_dMBa7kwSiek_600x450.jpg


----------



## Grerob5

sorry but I cannot seem to upload my pics


----------



## lindsay2014

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



thanks a lot! but i have some doubts; first, this bag does not have the hologram tag; also there was a pungent scent but not the smell of leather. all of these made me think it might not be an authentic bag.


----------



## Vgbbrown

I would like help authenticating this Fendi bag. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/231527473935?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

chubbychicken said:


> Hello, can someone tell me if this vintage fendi is authentic? as I've heard that vintage ones don't have serial numbers. If it this authentic, what model is it? Thank You
> 
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/00A0A_6jDLjpjI9fU_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00E0E_fCWJ2N8PMHQ_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00Y0Y_97OhZmCpaP8_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00z0z_19py00y91qP_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/00b0b_iN6Cejfu6T7_600x450.jpg
> http://images.craigslist.org/01515_dMBa7kwSiek_600x450.jpg


 It is authentic vintage FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

Vgbbrown said:


> I would like help authenticating this Fendi bag.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/231527473935?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!


 See post #1 and resubmit in that format.


----------



## baglady.1

lindsay2014 said:


> thanks a lot! but i have some doubts; first, this bag does not have the hologram tag; also there was a pungent scent but not the smell of leather. all of these made me think it might not be an authentic bag.


 It there is a funny smell that you don't like, then perhaps you should return it. The newest bags no longer have a hologram.


----------



## baglady.1

Grerob5 said:


> sorry but I cannot seem to upload my pics


 Try using the paperclip icon on the top of the dialogue box to upload from your hard drive....


----------



## Vgbbrown

Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.

1.  I do not know the name of the bag or the item #.  The seller described it as "Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag".  I am very new to Fendi and I can't find this bag on their web site.  The product information card is in one of the photos - perhaps that will tell you the product number and style of the bag.  Sorry that I can't be of more assistance.  

2.  Here is the link to the ebay listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucca-Shoulder-Bag-/231527473935? 

3.  Here are photos of the bag incase the link doesn't work for you.


----------



## domo_kun

Hi ladies,

I am looking to get my fendi 2 jours bag authenticated but when i go to upload pictures, it keeps saying upload failed... Anyone know how i can fix this!!!


----------



## Fendior117

Hello. If there is no stitching on my strap is it not a Fendi?


----------



## baglady.1

Vgbbrown said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> 1.  I do not know the name of the bag or the item #.  The seller described it as "Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag".  I am very new to Fendi and I can't find this bag on their web site.  The product information card is in one of the photos - perhaps that will tell you the product number and style of the bag.  Sorry that I can't be of more assistance.
> 
> 2.  Here is the link to the ebay listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucca-Shoulder-Bag-/231527473935?
> 
> 3.  Here are photos of the bag incase the link doesn't work for you.


 I realize you are attempting to follow guidelines, but the most important thing to list is the SELLERS NAME and item #. That way peeps can do a search for the item or seller on this thread & get important information without an inquiry. Just providing a link does not provide that information in stated format on this thread & is of little use to others seeking information on the item or seller exclusively.

SO, this is how to do it:

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 231527473935
Seller ID: barbcoco
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucca-Shoulder-Bag-/231527473935?rmvSB=true&nma=true&si=yZOPNSr0d7x2EheldmIpTXHRhRw%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557*

I've placed the format on my signature line & I hope that this simple format can be followed by everyone....

On the bag, These textile FENDI handbags are very difficult to authenticate as there are excellent replicas in circulation. I would need to know what color/metal type is used (silver, gunmetal, blackened metal?) also I need a very clear & closeup photo of the metal plate inside, close & clear enough to see the FF and the words FENDI under it. The FF are too blurred in the photo provided. Hope this helps!


----------



## baglady.1

domo_kun said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am looking to get my fendi 2 jours bag authenticated but when i go to upload pictures, it keeps saying upload failed... Anyone know how i can fix this!!!


If you are using the paperclip icon in the dialog box to upload from your hard drive -- perhaps the photos need to be resized smaller??


----------



## CC love

Lovely ladies, please help me authenticate the following Fendi bag I bought from Ebay. I've also added extra photos I took of the bag to show you here. Your help would be greatly appreciated!!


Item Name:Fendi 2jours Petite Tote Black Bag
Item Number:201316638570
Seller ID: eglitz
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201316638570?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

CC love said:


> Lovely ladies, please help me authenticate the following Fendi bag I bought from Ebay. I've also added extra photos I took of the bag to show you here. Your help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Fendi 2jours Petite Tote Black Bag
> Item Number:201316638570
> Seller ID: eglitz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201316638570?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - I purchased a group of handbags and would like to know if the Fendi bag is authentic.
It measures 9.5" x 5" x 3.5".
Thanks so much in advance!

Auction site: EBAY
Title: Women's multi purse lot, Fendi,Coach,Guess.
Item no:  251899571489
Seller: fabiola805us
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251899571489?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nanalovelin

CC love said:


> Lovely ladies, please help me authenticate the following Fendi bag I bought from Ebay. I've also added extra photos I took of the bag to show you here. Your help would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Fendi 2jours Petite Tote Black Bag
> Item Number:201316638570
> Seller ID: eglitz
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201316638570?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


authentic


----------



## kaymacc

Hi All,
Trying to find an authentic used tote on ebay for school. I've already bought a fake Fendi once! You lovely ladies confirmed it and I sent it back, so this time I'm asking BEFORE I buy! Please help! thank you!!!

Bag: Red and black Zucca canvas tote
seller: keyacolorz
ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141616032426?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - I purchased a group of handbags and would like to know if the Fendi bag is authentic.
> It measures 9.5" x 5" x 3.5".
> Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Auction site: EBAY
> Title: Women's multi purse lot, Fendi,Coach,Guess.
> Item no:  251899571489
> Seller: fabiola805us
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251899571489?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

kaymacc said:


> Hi All,
> Trying to find an authentic used tote on ebay for school. I've already bought a fake Fendi once! You lovely ladies confirmed it and I sent it back, so this time I'm asking BEFORE I buy! Please help! thank you!!!
> 
> Bag: Red and black Zucca canvas tote
> seller: keyacolorz
> ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141616032426?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks good to me, would like to see underside of interior FENDI patch which is the serial number...but suspect all is in order.


----------



## thecollector629

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!!


----------



## medguy00

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo mini

Please authenticate this Fendi... I am very suspicious because of loose hologram and the hologram number...


----------



## baglady.1

medguy00 said:


> Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo mini
> 
> Please authenticate this Fendi... I am very suspicious because of loose hologram and the hologram number...


Please see post #1 & resubmit in correct format (restated on my signature line).


----------



## cherrycher

*Hi, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot*
*It is very difficult take picture of the back of leather tag, but I think it reads:*
*8BH253 D7E 158? 010*

*A**uction Site or Source:  Secret sales*
_* Item Name:   Grey Fendi 2Jours Petite*_
_* Item Number:  N/A*_
_* Seller ID:  N/A*_
_* Link:  N/A*_


----------



## baglady.1

cherrycher said:


> *Hi, Can you please help me to authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot*
> *It is very difficult take picture of the back of leather tag, but I think it reads:*
> *8BH253 D7E 158? 010*
> 
> *A**uction Site or Source:  Secret sales*
> _* Item Name:   Grey Fendi 2Jours Petite*_
> _* Item Number:  N/A*_
> _* Seller ID:  N/A*_
> _* Link:  N/A*_


 It looks OK 2 me!


----------



## cherrycher

Can you help to authenticate this bag please? 
I'm new to Fendi and not sure about a couple of areas: 
The small leather tag inside doesn't have "Made in Italy" on it, on the series number. 
The leather pad with the Fendi metal plate seems to have very rough edges. 

Is this a 2014 production?

Auction Site or Source: Secret Sales
Item Name: Red Fendi 2Jours Peptite
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A


----------



## Aimeili

Hi, can someone authenticate this Fendi bag?

It is limited edition 2014.


----------



## TMT16

Hi, I'm really excited to find a peekaboo in this color! Please help me authenticate, so hopefully this bag can be mine! TIA  

Item name: fendi peekaboo medium taupe bag 

Item number: 191557302163

Seller ID: luxannex 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Medium-Taupe-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-3750-/191557302163


----------



## cherrycher

and RFID pictures


----------



## klaudia111

Hello, would you be able to please help me understand if this bag on ebay is authentic? Thank you!!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231533399542


----------



## accio sacculus

klaudia111 said:


> Hello, would you be able to please help me understand if this bag on ebay is authentic? Thank you!!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231533399542



Please see Post #1 for the rules...


----------



## accio sacculus

Aimeili said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> It is limited edition 2014.



Please see post #1 for rules


----------



## accio sacculus

TMT16 said:


> Hi, I'm really excited to find a peekaboo in this color! Please help me authenticate, so hopefully this bag can be mine! TIA
> 
> Item name: fendi peekaboo medium taupe bag
> 
> Item number: 191557302163
> 
> Seller ID: luxannex
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Medium-Taupe-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-3750-/191557302163



Please read post #1 or my signature for the required photos for authentication...


----------



## Aimeili

Aimeili said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> It is limited edition 2014.


authentic!


----------



## TMT16

TMT16 said:


> Hi, I'm really excited to find a peekaboo in this color! Please help me authenticate, so hopefully this bag can be mine! TIA
> 
> Item name: fendi peekaboo medium taupe bag
> 
> Item number: 191557302163
> 
> Seller ID: luxannex
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Medium-Taupe-Bag-Satchel-Handbag-3750-/191557302163







accio sacculus said:


> Please read post #1 or my signature for the required photos for authentication...




Sorry, I knew that the hologram tag was needed, so I contacted the seller to send me a photo of it hoping I could post it before you saw the original post. 

I contacted the seller and she states that the hologram tag was cut off by Fendi corporate to prevent return to the store because the bag was sent to her for PR purposes. The seller has sent me additional photos to the best of her abilities.

If you can't authenticate with photos from eBay and these additional photos, I understand. Thank you! 

P.S The number that is on what is left of the cut off hologram tag is 01474649


----------



## accio sacculus

TMT16 said:


> Sorry, I knew that the hologram tag was needed, so I contacted the seller to send me a photo of it hoping I could post it before you saw the original post.
> 
> I contacted the seller and she states that the hologram tag was cut off by Fendi corporate to prevent return to the store because the bag was sent to her for PR purposes. The seller has sent me additional photos to the best of her abilities.
> 
> If you can't authenticate with photos from eBay and these additional photos, I understand. Thank you!
> 
> P.S The number that is on what is left of the cut off hologram tag is 01474649
> 
> View attachment 2968985
> View attachment 2968987
> View attachment 2968988
> View attachment 2968989
> View attachment 2968991
> View attachment 2968993
> View attachment 2968997
> View attachment 2968998
> View attachment 2969003
> View attachment 2969004



I think it looks okay


----------



## TMT16

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks okay



Thank you so much!


----------



## anniea85

Please authenticate this 2jours! I bought it today at TJ maxx and am very confident it is authentic (can still return), but I DID see a fake petite 2jours there (took pictures of it and can post here-I did tell the manager)!! I could not believe it, I guess someone returned a fake. Thanks!


----------



## anniea85

anniea85 said:


> Please authenticate this 2jours! I bought it today at TJ maxx and am very confident it is authentic (can still return), but I DID see a fake petite 2jours there (took pictures of it and can post here-I did tell the manager)!! I could not believe it, I guess someone returned a fake. Thanks!



added a few more images, thanks!


----------



## Virgilio

Item Name (if you know it): Demi jour 
Link (if available):
http://shop-hers.com/products/126836-brandnamebazzar-fendi-satchel


Really want this bag and this is my first time buying preloved. Any help will be  appreciated !


----------



## baglady.1

anniea85 said:


> Please authenticate this 2jours! I bought it today at TJ maxx and am very confident it is authentic (can still return), but I DID see a fake petite 2jours there (took pictures of it and can post here-I did tell the manager)!! I could not believe it, I guess someone returned a fake. Thanks!


 Looks good to me


----------



## anniea85

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good to me




Thank you!!!


----------



## cherrycher

cherrycher said:


> Can you help to authenticate this bag please?
> I'm new to Fendi and not sure about a couple of areas:
> The small leather tag inside doesn't have "Made in Italy" on it, on the series number.
> The leather pad with the Fendi metal plate seems to have very rough edges.
> 
> Is this a 2014 production?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Secret Sales
> Item Name: Red Fendi 2Jours Peptite
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A




Can anyone help me with this baby please? Really appreciate your time and expertise .


----------



## baglady.1

cherrycher said:


> Can you help to authenticate this bag please?
> I'm new to Fendi and not sure about a couple of areas:
> The small leather tag inside doesn't have "Made in Italy" on it, on the series number.
> The leather pad with the Fendi metal plate seems to have very rough edges.
> 
> Is this a 2014 production?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Secret Sales
> Item Name: Red Fendi 2Jours Peptite
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A


Looks good


----------



## cherrycher

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thanks a lot


----------



## baglady.1

Virgilio said:


> Really want this bag and this is my first time buying preloved. Any help will be  appreciated !


Next time post like this - hint hint wink wink:

*Site:* Shop-Hers
*Seller*: BrandNameBazzar
*Item#*: 126836
*Item Name* (if you know it): Demi jour 
*Link* (if available):
http://shop-hers.com/products/126836-brandnamebazzar-fendi-satchel

There are not enough photos & the ones we have are not in focus on the details we need for authentification. If you decide to purchase it, resubmit with pictures itemized in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## accurls

Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
Item: Authentic Used Fendi Borsa Chel Jeans 8BR445
Listing number: 111647310875
Seller: aja_exchange
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/111647310875?redirect=mobile&autorefresh=true
Comments: Please go to the description and then click on the black button "View All" for more pictures. I just won the listing btw since it kinda looks ok to me but I'm no expert so I'd like to consult with you ladies.
TIA


----------



## baglady.1

accurls said:


> Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate:
> Item: Authentic Used Fendi Borsa Chel Jeans 8BR445
> Listing number: 111647310875
> Seller: aja_exchange
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/111647310875?redirect=mobile&autorefresh=true
> Comments: Please go to the description and then click on the black button "View All" for more pictures. I just won the listing btw since it kinda looks ok to me but I'm no expert so I'd like to consult with you ladies.
> TIA


 Looks good


----------



## Bagsforcady

Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate this micro baguette. Thanks!!!


----------



## accurls

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Woowhoo! Thanks baglady


----------



## baglady.1

Bagsforcady said:


> Hello Ladies! Please help me authenticate this micro baguette. Thanks!!!


 See Post #1 (restated on my signature line) & resubmit - will need pic of black cloth RFID tag with serial #.


----------



## ffanffan

I think I posted it twice...Sorry about that


----------



## ffanffan

Hi ladys,

Could you please help me authenticate this Bag?

Item Name:Fendi By the Way Tri Color

I also have the detail photos.... I purchased it from Myhabit. I couldn't locate the hologram and the cards are not the yellow ones that came with my 2 Jours. I did find the RFID tag though...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## baglady.1

ffanffan said:


> Hi ladys,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Bag?
> 
> Item Name:Fendi By the Way Tri Color
> 
> I also have the detail photos.... I purchased it from Myhabit. I couldn't locate the hologram and the cards are not the yellow ones that came with my 2 Jours. I did find the RFID tag though...
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



*Item Site/Source*: My Habit
*
Item Name*:Fendi By the Way Tri Color
It looks good


----------



## ffanffan

Thanks Baglady! You're fast!


----------



## Bagsforcady

baglady.1 said:


> See Post #1 (restated on my signature line) & resubmit - will need pic of black cloth RFID tag with serial #.



Hi baglady, sorry about that. Here it is again. I couldn't locate the hologram tag, hope thats ok. 

Many thanks!


----------



## authenticplease

Item: Silvana

Seller: camiller

Item number:  54d018e5c6c795588d02b13f

Auction link:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-pics-of-Fendi-bag-54d018e5c6c795588d02b13f

Comments:  Hi ladies....can u take a peek at this bag for me?  It doesn't have the detachable shoulder strap included which seems to have been modified to use as the handle strap(the shoulder strap would have been the green color and you can see at handle buckle that it is narrower than original strap should be). It does seem authentic to me....is it?  Thoughts?
















	

		
			
		

		
	
[


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Item: Silvana
> 
> Seller: camiller
> 
> Item number:  54d018e5c6c795588d02b13f
> 
> Auction link:
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-pics-of-Fendi-bag-54d018e5c6c795588d02b13f
> 
> Comments:  Hi ladies....can u take a peek at this bag for me?  It doesn't have the detachable shoulder strap included which seems to have been modified to use as the handle strap(the shoulder strap would have been the green color and you can see at handle buckle that it is narrower than original strap should be). It does seem authentic to me....is it?  Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2972755
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972757
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972758
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972760
> View attachment 2972761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> View attachment 2972763
> View attachment 2972762



Would need to see a clearer pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see a clearer pic of the hologram to confirm...



Here is a clearer photo........


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Here is a clearer photo........




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## 444faith

Good day ladies, 

Can you kindly help me authenticate this Bag? I don't know anything about Fendi and this would be my first Fendi purchase. Thanks all. 

Item name: fendi vitello forever mama baguette nero-black

Item number: 82294

Seller: fashionphile 

Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-forever-mama-baguette-nero-black-82294


----------



## baglady.1

Bagsforcady said:


> Hi baglady, sorry about that. Here it is again. I couldn't locate the hologram tag, hope thats ok.
> 
> Many thanks!


OK...I'll try again...

Pls provide:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
*
No holo on this one is OK.
I know it's hard on these small items, but I need to know the serial # on the RFID tag...It is not showing in your pic....


----------



## baglady.1

444faith said:


> Good day ladies,
> 
> Can you kindly help me authenticate this Bag? I don't know anything about Fendi and this would be my first Fendi purchase. Thanks all.
> 
> Item name: fendi vitello forever mama baguette nero-black
> 
> Item number: 82294
> 
> Seller: fashionphile
> 
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-forever-mama-baguette-nero-black-82294


Looks good


----------



## 444faith

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you


----------



## Bagsforcady

baglady.1 said:


> OK...I'll try again...
> 
> Pls provide:
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *
> No holo on this one is OK.
> I know it's hard on these small items, but I need to know the serial # on the RFID tag...It is not showing in your pic....



Hi baglady, I am so sorry, but I could not see any numbers on the RFID tag, sorry I'm really bad at this, here is a clearer pic of the back of the tag.


----------



## coneptual

Hi, I just got this fendi spy bag from therealreal.com and need experts' opinion.
Could you confirm whether this bag is real or not?
There are more photos at the next post.
Thank you so much.


----------



## coneptual

more photos..


----------



## baglady.1

coneptual said:


> Hi, I just got this fendi spy bag from therealreal.com and need experts' opinion.
> Could you confirm whether this bag is real or not?
> There are more photos at the next post.
> Thank you so much.


Authentic!


----------



## coneptual

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much.


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!




Thanks so much!


----------



## MBrad2Ls

Hi -- Can you please authenticate this Fendi I'm considering purchasing?


Thank you,
MB


https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-fendista-pouchette-crossbody-black-79284


----------



## naazi

hi , is this Fendi bag authentic ? 
sporty bag lamb leather/bianco
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...qXGYHo22E%2Bv503axlsY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

 ART No - 8BR091 OOKHH FOQAO

i will be very thankful.
Naazi


----------



## baglady.1

naazi said:


> hi , is this Fendi bag authentic ?
> sporty bag lamb leather/bianco
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handb...qXGYHo22E%2Bv503axlsY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ART No - 8BR091 OOKHH FOQAO
> 
> i will be very thankful.
> Naazi


 See post #1 and resubmit with:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

MBrad2Ls said:


> Hi -- Can you please authenticate this Fendi I'm considering purchasing?
> 
> 
> Thank you,
> MB
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-fendista-pouchette-crossbody-black-79284


Authentic...in the future pls submit in this format:


*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## naazi

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 and resubmit with:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: eBay.com
> Item Name:fendi handbag
> Item Number:111646473522
> Seller ID:aliepat
> Link:* :smile0http://m.ebay.com/itm/111646473522?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemDescV4&item=111646473522&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1430109713317


----------



## naazi

naazi said:


> baglady.1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> See post #1 and resubmit with:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:  eBay.com
> Item Name : fendi handbag
> Item Number:  111646473522
> Seller ID:  aliepat
> Link:* :
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/111646473522?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> 
> 
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...522&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1430109713317
Click to expand...


----------



## naazi

please authenticate this fendi 
 site: eBay.com
name of item: fendi handbag
number of item: 111646473522
name of seller: aliepat
link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/111646473522?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...522&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1430109713317


----------



## baglady.1

naazi said:


> please authenticate this fendi
> site: eBay.com
> name of item: fendi handbag
> number of item: 111646473522
> name of seller: aliepat
> link : http://m.ebay.com/itm/111646473522?nav=WATCHING_ENDED
> http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...522&category=169291&pm=1&ds=0&t=1430109713317


It's fake


----------



## foxytip

Hey Experts! Can you help me with this clutch? Thanks so much

Item Name: Fendi Pre Owned Purse handbag Monogram brown beige envelope 
Item Number:251935911445
Seller ID: debco25
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Pre-O...ee51945&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=251935911445


----------



## oliveowl

Hi Ladies! The seller added a few more pictures for me so what do you think about this one? The seller doesn't seem to know or cannot find the seriel number on the leather strip inside the bag (and I have asked a few times) so no picture of it. Can you tell if it's authentic otherwise? 

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Perfect Used Condition Large Sholder Bag
Item Number: 231535476526
Seller ID: msgadgets
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e896ff2e

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

foxytip said:


> Hey Experts! Can you help me with this clutch? Thanks so much
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Pre Owned Purse handbag Monogram brown beige envelope
> Item Number:251935911445
> Seller ID: debco25
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Pre-O...ee51945&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=251935911445



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

oliveowl said:


> Hi Ladies! The seller added a few more pictures for me so what do you think about this one? The seller doesn't seem to know or cannot find the seriel number on the leather strip inside the bag (and I have asked a few times) so no picture of it. Can you tell if it's authentic otherwise?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Chef Tote Perfect Used Condition Large Sholder Bag
> Item Number: 231535476526
> Seller ID: msgadgets
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...526?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e896ff2e
> 
> Thank you!



It looks good so far...but would need a pic of the serial number to really confirm...


----------



## oliveowl

accio sacculus said:


> It looks good so far...but would need a pic of the serial number to really confirm...



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## naazi

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake



oh thanks a lot .


----------



## foxytip

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much&#55357;&#56857;&#55357;&#56857;


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

I'm Excited about my first Fendi Furry Friend purchase !!! But I just wanted to double check with my wonderful authenticators here  I purchased Karlito from a high end consignment store in Houston. 

Item site : Bought from a high end consignment store 
Item name : Fendi Karlito Fur Bag Charm (big size)
Price was : $1,675

Thank you in advance experts !! 

Images :


----------



## baglady.1

Ina_loves_bags said:


> I'm Excited about my first Fendi Furry Friend purchase !!! But I just wanted to double check with my wonderful authenticators here  I purchased Karlito from a high end consignment store in Houston.
> 
> Item site : Bought from a high end consignment store
> Item name : Fendi Karlito Fur Bag Charm (big size)
> Price was : $1,675
> 
> Thank you in advance experts !!


 I'm afraid these cannot be authenticated in photos, as the fake ones are very close in appearance....if it feels like high quality fur and leather, then it is likely real...so judge for yourself.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

baglady.1 said:


> I'm afraid these cannot be authenticated in photos, as the fake ones are very close in appearance....if it feels like high quality fur and leather, then it is likely real...so judge for yourself.


 Yes ! It smells like leather and the hair is fine and soft , real animal fur. It's also a very high end consignment store that I have purchased from before , I just wanted to get more opinions from all the experts here  second options never hurt ! Thank you so much for taking the time baglady &#128144;&#128144;


----------



## PureNien

Site: www.fashionette.nl
Seller: fashionette
Item#: 628629
Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Regular Black
Link: http://www.fashionette.nl/fendi-2jours-regular-black

I am not able to attach pictures. But my RFID label says 01347707.


----------



## baglady.1

PureNien said:


> Site: www.fashionette.nl
> Seller: fashionette
> Item#: 628629
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Regular Black
> Link: http://www.fashionette.nl/fendi-2jours-regular-black
> 
> I am not able to attach pictures. But my RFID label says 01347707.


 The stock photos are of no use, they don't show what we need to see. We would need you to provide pics that you take of the actual bag you received including closeups of all hardware with logo imprints. See post #1. 
You can upload photos from your hardrive/computer using the paperclip icon on the top of the dialogue box...


----------



## misspreeti

Please authenticate. 

The seller gave me this serial number: 73024a0538 ax810 

Many thanks

Item Name: Fendi changing bag
Item Number: 271848614319
Seller ID: carnepabl
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-changing-bag-/271848614319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4b70a9af


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

Hi. Please authenticate this Fendi small pouch thanks a lot and more power!


----------



## PureNien

I only have a mobile phone, so then I hope I bought a good bag. Can't proof it


----------



## baglady.1

misspreeti said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> The seller gave me this serial number: 73024a0538 ax810
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Fendi changing bag
> Item Number: 271848614319
> Seller ID: carnepabl
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-changing-bag-/271848614319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4b70a9af


Need more pics (see post #1 of this thread for what we need). 
That serial # is gibberish to me, we need pics.


----------



## baglady.1

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hi. Please authenticate this Fendi small pouch thanks a lot and more power!
> 
> View attachment 2978503
> 
> View attachment 2978504
> 
> View attachment 2978505
> 
> View attachment 2978507
> 
> View attachment 2978508


Pls resubmit in the correct format as stated in post #1 of this thread and on my signature line. Resubmit & include a photo of the flip side of the black cloth authenticity tag.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

baglady.1 said:


> Pls resubmit in the correct format as stated in post #1 of this thread and on my signature line. Resubmit & include a photo of the flip side of the black cloth authenticity tag.




Hello. Thanks for your time, i also took a clearer photos. Kindly check the new photos. Kindly authenticate this Fendi Small Pouch. Thank you so much.


----------



## baglady.1

Glamorousl.a.c said:


> Hello. Thanks for your time, i also took a clearer photos. Kindly check the new photos. Kindly authenticate this Fendi Small Pouch. Thank you so much.


:help: 
Please help me understand how that complies with the requested format? 

Please re read my instructions. You are to provide the following in this format:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*

Otherwise, you can get it professionally authenticated at Authenticate4u or similar company.


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

baglady.1 said:


> :help:
> 
> Please help me understand how that complies with the requested format?
> 
> 
> 
> Please re read my instructions. You are to provide the following in this format:
> 
> 
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> Item Number:
> 
> Seller ID:
> 
> Link:*
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, you can get it professionally authenticated at Authenticate4u or similar company.




Oh sorry about that, i thought you also authenticate items sent as detailed photos, like the format i sent, as i did it before and someone authenticated it. Thanks anyway for your time


----------



## iumu

Hi ladies, I just got this bag from a 2hand store with a cheap price. I like this design but not sure if this one is auth or not. Pls help me take a look on pics and can you please help verify that it is authentic. Thanks in advance 

Item Name (if you know it): FENDI zucchino
Link (if available): NA
Attach photos


----------



## accio sacculus

iumu said:


> Hi ladies, I just got this bag from a 2hand store with a cheap price. I like this design but not sure if this one is auth or not. Pls help me take a look on pics and can you please help verify that it is authentic. Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): FENDI zucchino
> Link (if available): NA
> Attach photos


It's fake


----------



## iumu

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you  accio


----------



## jp23

Hello fendi authenticators I was hoping to have help with this bag! Thank you in advance [emoji4]


Item name: fendi peekaboo large satchel tote 

Item #:111660029220

Seller: onemage

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111660029220


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hello fendi authenticators I was hoping to have help with this bag! Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Item name: fendi peekaboo large satchel tote
> 
> Item #:111660029220
> 
> Seller: onemage
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111660029220


It looks good to me, I'd like to see a pic of the leather serial # strip sewn into the lining of the bag, just to confirm.


----------



## misspreeti

Hello, I'm considering buying this buggy. Please could you authenticate it. Thank you. 

Item Name: fendi buggy 
Item Number: 271856448435
Seller name: carnepabl 
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=271856448435


----------



## lvstratus

Hello Ladies, I bought this bag, could you please help me authenticate it?

I also add some pictures the seller sent me.

Many thanks!

Item ame: 100% Authentic Fendi Mini Small peekaboo bag in Red Nearly New

Item number: 261855170653

Seller ID: evavave 

Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUthe...%2BSCmY7hPyFnuMJjXdJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## accio sacculus

lvstratus said:


> Hello Ladies, I bought this bag, could you please help me authenticate it?
> 
> I also add some pictures the seller sent me.
> 
> Many thanks!
> 
> Item ame: 100% Authentic Fendi Mini Small peekaboo bag in Red Nearly New
> 
> Item number: 261855170653
> 
> Seller ID: evavave
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUthe...%2BSCmY7hPyFnuMJjXdJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



It's fake!


----------



## lvstratus

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




As expected....:town:


Thanks for your help Accio Sacculus


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hello fendi authenticators I was hoping to have help with this bag! Thank you in advance [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Item name: fendi peekaboo large satchel tote
> 
> Item #:111660029220
> 
> Seller: onemage
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111660029220


We can't give opinion on something like this unless it has a hologram tag and/or serial #.


----------



## MadMadCat

hello!

could someone help me with the authentication of this bag?

ebay
seller leila_milan
doctor's bag
item 181597885293
http://r.ebay.com/6OtRY6

thanks!


----------



## Natashaa

Hi all, Need help hereee..

I just bought a Fendi 2jours petite tote in black from a reseller (online). I went through the interior but I couldn't find the hologram sticker anywhere inside the bag. There is a small leather tag on the side lining of the bag and it has the serial number on it. 
Does all Fendi bag (esp the 2jours petite model) has to have the hologram sticker? I'm worried mine is not authentic because it does not the hologram sticker.

:


----------



## ariele91

Hello everybody I bought from a friend a fendi 2jours of 2014 it comes complete with hologram and the tags with serial number just the label behind fendi made in italy has only six numbers 139-010 is it normal ?


----------



## ariele91

this is the photo of hologram please need your help


----------



## baglady.1

MadMadCat said:


> hello!
> 
> could someone help me with the authentication of this bag?
> 
> ebay
> seller leila_milan
> doctor's bag
> item 181597885293
> http://r.ebay.com/6OtRY6
> 
> thanks!


 Authentic Vintage Fendi Selleria


----------



## baglady.1

Natashaa said:


> Hi all, Need help hereee..
> 
> I just bought a Fendi 2jours petite tote in black from a reseller (online). I went through the interior but I couldn't find the hologram sticker anywhere inside the bag. There is a small leather tag on the side lining of the bag and it has the serial number on it.
> Does all Fendi bag (esp the 2jours petite model) has to have the hologram sticker? I'm worried mine is not authentic because it does not the hologram sticker.
> 
> :


 It may or may not be authentic. I recommend you submit photos and information specified in post #1 of this thread for an opinion.


----------



## baglady.1

ariele91 said:


> Hello everybody I bought from a friend a fendi 2jours of 2014 it comes complete with hologram and the tags with serial number just the label behind fendi made in italy has only six numbers 139-010 is it normal ?


 I don't see the numbers you mention. The serial # code is on the flip side of the brown leather interior FENDI patch. I need a pic of this.


----------



## ariele91

baglady.1 said:


> I don't see the numbers you mention. The serial # code is on the flip side of the brown leather interior FENDI patch. I need a pic of this.




thanks this is the code


----------



## MadMadCat

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi Selleria




Thank you so much, baglady1!


----------



## baglady.1

ariele91 said:


> thanks this is the code


 The bag is authentic Fendi


----------



## Koobadior

I bought this bag and am hoping I did ok. If someone knows what color this is please let me know. This will be my first spy bag 


Item Name: Fendi Spy
Item Number: 201341823468
Seller ID: chica_1212
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20134182346...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=201341823468&_rdc=1


----------



## Natashaa

baglady.1 said:


> It may or may not be authentic. I recommend you submit photos and information specified in post #1 of this thread for an opinion.


Hello.. Thanks,  here are the details and I attached some photos.. Thanks so much for your help..
The bag looks authentic to me, the tag, the lining, hardware, etc seems authentic.. But the fact that it does not have the hologram sticker makes me worry..


FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source: private seller (a friend of my friend who claimed she purchased the bag from european boutique)
Item Name: Fendi 2jours Petite black gold hardware
Item Number: 8053679424419

Serial number (on the leather tag inside the bag): 8BH253 D7E 158 010
Seller ID: 

Photo link: http://s284.photobucket.com/user/adrielnatasya/library/Fendi 2jours?sort=3&page=1

Please let me know if the link is not working.


Thanks so much..


----------



## shanice_lim

Hi all, am prepared to purchase a Karlito from an online reseller but she has no receipt. I have attached the pictures below. They are the only ones she sent me so far. If it's not enough I will try to ask for more pictures. Somehow.. The dustbag is putting me off for the charm. But I am no expert so I will need some help. Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it): Karlito


----------



## ariele91

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is authentic Fendi


Thank you so much really thank you


----------



## mmitsjojo

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Petite 2Jours* *
Link (if available):* http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-Petite-2Jours-Leather-Shopper/10017952/product.html

I searched everywhere and could not find the serial tag. Could anyone advise whether the 2Jours has one, or where I could located the serial tag?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## toomanybags2buy

hi fendi authenticators,

can you please help me with this clutch and wallet.
the seller is a friend of a friend in hong kong.
Item Name: Karl Loves Fendi clutch & wallet
i make the post into two because of image limitation.














tia ladies!


----------



## toomanybags2buy

here are the wallet:






















tia ladies!


----------



## shanice_lim

I have gotten more pictures of the Karlito. Seller also told me that the dustbag for the Karlito was from another accessory as she had misplaced it. Also she pointed out that the "hair tie" on the Karlito was sewed by her as it tore when she dropped it. Any comments? Should I purchase it? Almost 1/3 the price of a brand new!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

shanice_lim said:


> I have gotten more pictures of the Karlito. Seller also told me that the dustbag for the Karlito was from another accessory as she had misplaced it. Also she pointed out that the "hair tie" on the Karlito was sewed by her as it tore when she dropped it. Any comments? Should I purchase it? Almost 1/3 the price of a brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2987965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987966
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987967
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987968




I'm no expert . But I own a Karlito that I purchased from a high end luxury consignment store that so far I've gotten everything authenticated from an online authentication services and have been authentic. This is my Karlito


----------



## Natashaa

mmitsjojo said:


> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Petite 2Jours* *
> Link (if available):* http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-Petite-2Jours-Leather-Shopper/10017952/product.html
> 
> I searched everywhere and could not find the serial tag. Could anyone advise whether the 2Jours has one, or where I could located the serial tag?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!
> View attachment 2987757
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987758
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987760
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987767
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987770


Hi, I just bought 2jours petite aswell but in black.. Mine does not have the hologram sticker and the RFID tag has been cut off.. Is that the same with yours? 
The serial number should be on the side lining inside the bag, there should a leather tag with the numbers on it.. Mine is like that..

Now I'm waiting for the experts to authenticate my bag.. Hope it is all good :okay:


----------



## PERLUCCIA

Dear Lady, 
please authenticate this selleria bag fendi
name: peekaboo selleria
link: http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/altro-...re-zone/fendi-peekaboo-color-crema/69348206#2

Thank you in advance!


----------



## misspreeti

misspreeti said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> The seller gave me this serial number: 73024a0538 ax810
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Fendi changing bag
> Item Number: 271848614319
> Seller ID: carnepabl
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-changing-bag-/271848614319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4b70a9af



--------------------------------------------------------------------
I ended up buying the bag as the seller wasn't providing me with the more photos. 
Please could you authenticate it. Here are more detailed photos of the baby bag:

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/embed/slideshow/Fendi%20bag"></iframe>


----------



## misspreeti

misspreeti said:


> Please authenticate.
> 
> The seller gave me this serial number: 73024a0538 ax810
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Item Name: Fendi changing bag
> Item Number: 271848614319
> Seller ID: carnepabl
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-changing-bag-/271848614319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3f4b70a9af



--------------------------------------------------------------------
I ended up buying the bag as the seller wasn't providing me with the more photos. 
Please could you authenticate it. Here are more detailed photos of the baby bag:

http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/embed/slideshow/Fendi bag


----------



## accio sacculus

Koobadior said:


> I bought this bag and am hoping I did ok. If someone knows what color this is please let me know. This will be my first spy bag
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item Number: 201341823468
> Seller ID: chica_1212
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/20134182346...op=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&_nkw=201341823468&_rdc=1



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

shanice_lim said:


> I have gotten more pictures of the Karlito. Seller also told me that the dustbag for the Karlito was from another accessory as she had misplaced it. Also she pointed out that the "hair tie" on the Karlito was sewed by her as it tore when she dropped it. Any comments? Should I purchase it? Almost 1/3 the price of a brand new!
> 
> View attachment 2987965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987966
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987967
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987968



Unfortunately, items without holograms and/or serial numbers are almost impossible for us toe authenticate.  Sorry


----------



## accio sacculus

PERLUCCIA said:


> Dear Lady,
> please authenticate this selleria bag fendi
> name: peekaboo selleria
> link: http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/altro-...re-zone/fendi-peekaboo-color-crema/69348206#2
> 
> Thank you in advance!



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

misspreeti said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> I ended up buying the bag as the seller wasn't providing me with the more photos.
> Please could you authenticate it. Here are more detailed photos of the baby bag:
> 
> http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/embed/slideshow/Fendi bag



Need to see a clear, close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## Koobadior

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



 You girls are fantastic


----------



## baglady.1

shanice_lim said:


> I have gotten more pictures of the Karlito. Seller also told me that the dustbag for the Karlito was from another accessory as she had misplaced it. Also she pointed out that the "hair tie" on the Karlito was sewed by her as it tore when she dropped it. Any comments? Should I purchase it? Almost 1/3 the price of a brand new!





Ina_loves_bags said:


> I'm no expert . But I own a Karlito that I purchased from a high end luxury consignment store that so far I've gotten everything authenticated from an online authentication services and have been authentic. This is my Karlito



*For the record, I wanted you ladies to tell me which of these are real and which are fake:*
















*Hard to tell isn't it? 
*
*ANSWER: All are FAKE! *

Shanice -- I can't say for sure because of this anomaly and the lack of hologram/serial #. However, my gut says don't buy it. Compare it to the one Ina_loves_bags posted -- because if you look closely - they are not the same.

I would be wary of an authentification service that is giving opinions on the FENDI Karlitos/charms - not all authenticators are created equal. Some do not pursue adequate research to give an opinion, but still do. 
I have purchased some of the knock off charms from china & they are very very very good. They use real fur & the other materials simulate the Fendi Original quite well.

Just a moment & I'll get off of my soap box here...
Heh heh....


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

baglady.1 said:


> *For the record, I wanted you ladies to tell me which of these are real and which are fake:*
> 
> View attachment 2989805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989806
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989807
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989809
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989810
> 
> 
> *Hard to tell isn't it?
> *
> *ANSWER: All are FAKE! *
> 
> Shanice -- I can't say for sure because of this anomaly and the lack of hologram/serial #. However, my gut says don't buy it. Compare it to the one Ina_loves_bags posted -- because if you look closely - they are not the same.
> 
> I would be wary of an authentification service that is giving opinions on the FENDI Karlitos/charms - not all authenticators are created equal. Some do not pursue adequate research to give an opinion, but still do.
> I have purchased some of the knock off charms from china & they are very very very good. They use real fur & the other materials simulate the Fendi Original quite well.
> 
> Just a moment & I'll get off of my soap box here...
> Heh heh....



Dear Baglady,

Thank you very much for your help  It is amazing how the replicas are among us ! They are getting better and better , I would never know how to tell all those karlitos apart ... And it's scary ! Because spending $$$$$ money on something not genuine is not nice . I know I tried to authenticate my Karlito here before as a reassurance , but it is impossible to authenticate it without hands on it .  I posted the pictures of my Karlito as a reference so Shanice can compare to hers  just trying to help .

You have no idea how happy I am to be part of this forum. I wish I would have known about it way back before I made many mistakes. 

Thank you so much for all , I hope you enjoy the rest of your evening.


----------



## misspreeti

misspreeti said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> I ended up buying the bag as the seller wasn't providing me with the more photos.
> Please could you authenticate it. Here are more detailed photos of the baby bag:
> 
> http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/embed/slideshow/Fendi bag


Thank you, I have now uploaded two photos of the serial number under the tag in the same link above.


----------



## shanice_lim

baglady.1 said:


> *For the record, I wanted you ladies to tell me which of these are real and which are fake:*
> 
> View attachment 2989805
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989806
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989807
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989809
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989810
> 
> 
> *Hard to tell isn't it?
> *
> *ANSWER: All are FAKE! *
> 
> Shanice -- I can't say for sure because of this anomaly and the lack of hologram/serial #. However, my gut says don't buy it. Compare it to the one Ina_loves_bags posted -- because if you look closely - they are not the same.
> 
> I would be wary of an authentification service that is giving opinions on the FENDI Karlitos/charms - not all authenticators are created equal. Some do not pursue adequate research to give an opinion, but still do.
> I have purchased some of the knock off charms from china & they are very very very good. They use real fur & the other materials simulate the Fendi Original quite well.
> 
> Just a moment & I'll get off of my soap box here...
> Heh heh....


Omg her Karlito looked EXACTLY like those you posted. I did not buy it in the end. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Natashaa

Hi.. I have posted an authentication request before, but no reply yet.. Should I repost again? 

Here are the details

Item name: Fendi 2jours petite black
Source: private seller

Serial number: 8BH253 D7E 158 010

No hologram sticker, and RFID tag has been cut off..

I made a photo bucket of the bag.. http://s284.photobucket.com/user/adrielnatasya/library/Fendi 2jours?sort=3&page=1

Thank you for your help


----------



## baglady.1

Natashaa said:


> Hi.. I have posted an authentication request before, but no reply yet.. Should I repost again?
> 
> Here are the details
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2jours petite black
> Source: private seller
> 
> Serial number: 8BH253 D7E 158 010
> 
> No hologram sticker, and RFID tag has been cut off..
> 
> I made a photo bucket of the bag.. http://s284.photobucket.com/user/adrielnatasya/library/Fendi 2jours?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you for your help


 With the RFID tag cut off (brilliant ) I can't say 100% real, but I see no red flags either...best I can do


----------



## Karencao

Please kindly help me authorize this Fendi Peekaboo bag. TIA
Item name: NEW SS2015 FENDI PEEKABOO RED CALFSKIN LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item number :251947690761
Seller Name:wesellgoodsny
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251947690761?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## mmitsjojo

mmitsjojo said:


> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Petite 2Jours* *
> Link (if available):* http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-Petite-2Jours-Leather-Shopper/10017952/product.html
> 
> I searched everywhere and could not find the serial tag. Could anyone advise whether the 2Jours has one, or where I could located the serial tag?
> 
> Thanks for all the help!
> View attachment 2987757
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987758
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987759
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987760
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987767
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987768
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987769
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987770



I couldn't find the hologram sticker anywhere, but I was able to take pics of the tag, etc. Hope this is more identifiable now.

Thank you in advance for the help!


----------



## misspreeti

Please could you see the serial number I have added to my photo bucket library as requested. Many thanks

http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/library/Fendi bag


----------



## baglady.1

Karencao said:


> Please kindly help me authorize this Fendi Peekaboo bag. TIA
> Item name: NEW SS2015 FENDI PEEKABOO RED CALFSKIN LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item number :251947690761
> Seller Name:wesellgoodsny
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/251947690761?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Absolutely none of the photos are helpful...see post #1 of this thread for pics we need to see, like rfid tag, serial #, any logo engraved hardware/leather...etc.


----------



## baglady.1

mmitsjojo said:


> I couldn't find the hologram sticker anywhere, but I was able to take pics of the tag, etc. Hope this is more identifiable now.
> 
> Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> View attachment 2990635
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990636
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990637
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990638


 U got yrself an authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

misspreeti said:


> Please could you see the serial number I have added to my photo bucket library as requested. Many thanks
> 
> http://s610.photobucket.com/user/misspreeti1/library/Fendi bag


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## misspreeti

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Karencao

baglady.1 said:


> Absolutely none of the photos are helpful...see post #1 of this thread for pics we need to see, like rfid tag, serial #, any logo engraved hardware/leather...etc.


Thank you for your time


----------



## mmitsjojo

Thank you!


----------



## Danaqt

I would greatly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag before I pay.
Regards, Dana

Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours
Item Number: 251953461406
Seller ID: sweepershoplux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251953461406?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


http://s69.photobucket.com/user/danaqt/library/fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Danaqt said:


> I would greatly appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this bag before I pay.
> Regards, Dana
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours
> Item Number: 251953461406
> Seller ID: sweepershoplux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251953461406?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> 
> http://s69.photobucket.com/user/danaqt/library/fendi


 Unfortunately I cannot see the #s on the black RFID tag or the leather serial # strip. Plus need a pic of the FENDI plate inside.....need better pics.


----------



## Natashaa

baglady.1 said:


> With the RFID tag cut off (brilliant ) I can't say 100% real, but I see no red flags either...best I can do


So that means I'm still in limbo then 

Anyway thanks for your help baglady.1 

If anyone else has the situation like me (rfid tag cut off from the bag), can you please share? Thanks


----------



## Karencao

baglady.1 said:


> Absolutely none of the photos are helpful...see post #1 of this thread for pics we need to see, like rfid tag, serial #, any logo engraved hardware/leather...etc.


The seller


----------



## Karencao

karencao said:


> the seller provide some more pictures, but i am not sure those are help


m


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

TIA for your help!

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium
Item Number (from serial tag): 8BH250-D7E-158-5177

I could not find the hologram tag!

The RFID tag has been slit along one side (as you can see from pic) should I worry about this? Is the RFID aspect destroyed or may it have fallen out?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Here are the pics! For some reason couldn't get it with the first post:

Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium
Item Number (from serial tag): 8BH250-D7E-158-5177

I could not find the hologram tag!

The RFID tag has been slit along one side (as you can see from pic) should I worry about this? Is the RFID aspect destroyed or may it have fallen out?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sweetlips

*Item Name: **AuthFendi Crossword Grande Mirrored Bag, Leather, Silver*
*Item Number: *161693877952
*Seller ID: **cristina_boutique*(16)
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161693877952*
*
*
*Would you tell me if this is a real Fendi? I purchased this on Ebay and then after the fact I noticed that it is not located in this Country.  Thank You  *


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi,

Good morning, Fendi experts.

Will you please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?  Thank you in advance.

Item name:  FENDI 2Jours Pink Leather Gold MD Vitello Handbag Purse Bag
Item #:         201346615729
Seller I.D.:   Celita4ever
Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/201346615729?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

3 more pics for my post up above.. TIA!!
Please do let me know about the RFID! And lack of hologram :/


----------



## CC love

Lovely experts, this is the second Fendi 2jours black petite bag I have bought in the past 2 months. This second bag came from a different seller and I was told it is the 'newer' version of the same bag. It came with a black dustbag (instead of the grey one), and the landmarks inside the bag are quite different! I couldn't find the hologram anywhere at all. Instead in this one, I'm getting a piece of leather with "Made in Italy" on one side, and a series of numbers on the other. There is also a gold Fendi" plaque attached to the front compartment and not the back compartment of the bag! Please help me identify if this (second) Fendi bag is authentic or not? Your help would be greatly appreciated!

I have additional close up photos of the relevant details. 

Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Black bag
Item Number: 361259227714
Seller ID: lvauthentic
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Ne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CC love

And a few more:


----------



## Natashaa

CC love said:


> Lovely experts, this is the second Fendi 2jours black petite bag I have bought in the past 2 months. This second bag came from a different seller and I was told it is the 'newer' version of the same bag. It came with a black dustbag (instead of the grey one), and the landmarks inside the bag are quite different! I couldn't find the hologram anywhere at all. Instead in this one, I'm getting a piece of leather with "Made in Italy" on one side, and a series of numbers on the other. There is also a gold Fendi" plaque attached to the front compartment and not the back compartment of the bag! Please help me identify if this (second) Fendi bag is authentic or not? Your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I have additional close up photos of the relevant details.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Black bag
> Item Number: 361259227714
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Ne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Mine is exactly like yours! Can you see the RFID tag? Is your serial number 8BH253 D7E 158 010? Because that's my serial number as well, written on the leather tag.. Is it possible for 2 bags to have the same serial number??


----------



## CC love

Natashaa said:


> Mine is exactly like yours! Can you see the RFID tag? Is your serial number 8BH253 D7E 158 010? Because that's my serial number as well, written on the leather tag.. Is it possible for 2 bags to have the same serial number??



OMG! Seems like the serial number on mine is 8BH253 D7E 158 010!! I'm a bit scared now =(

Is the RFID tag that hologram like looking thing? I couldn't find it in this (second) bag! But I did see one in the other authentic Fendi 2jours petite bag I also recently purchased and had authenticated here. I assuming the newer version no longer has the RFID tag? (I have been told by the seller this bag is the newer version)

...Authenticators, please let us hear from you!


----------



## Natashaa

CC love said:


> OMG! Seems like the serial number on mine is 8BH253 D7E 158 010!! I'm a bit scared now =(
> 
> Is the RFID tag that hologram like looking thing? I couldn't find it in this (second) bag! But I did see one in the other authentic Fendi 2jours petite bag I also recently purchased and had authenticated here. I assuming the newer version no longer has the RFID tag? (I have been told by the seller this bag is the newer version)
> 
> ...Authenticators, please let us hear from you!


The RFID tag is not the hologram sticker/tag. They are different. The RFID tag on my bag has been cut off and I can see the left over part of it. I posted a link of my photo bucket in my previous post (page 254 I think). You can search your bag again and see if there is a small/left over tag attached to the side of the bag. 
My dust bag and leather tag are the same as yours. No hologram either.
I got mine authenticated in an authentication services (had to pay money for it) and the result is my bag is authentic  

And I tried to google the serial number and it shows that someone else has the same serial number (like ours) for her fendi 2jours petite bag.


----------



## CC love

Natashaa said:


> The RFID tag is not the hologram sticker/tag. They are different. The RFID tag on my bag has been cut off and I can see the left over part of it. I posted a link of my photo bucket in my previous post (page 254 I think). You can search your bag again and see if there is a small/left over tag attached to the side of the bag.
> My dust bag and leather tag are the same as yours. No hologram either.
> I got mine authenticated in an authentication services (had to pay money for it) and the result is my bag is authentic
> 
> And I tried to google the serial number and it shows that someone else has the same serial number (like ours) for her fendi 2jours petite bag.



Ah, I see! Thank you for informing me. 
We are talking about this fabric tag here right?:


----------



## Natashaa

CC love said:


> Ah, I see! Thank you for informing me.
> We are talking about this fabric tag here right?:


Yes that's the one! Mine has been cut off, but I had mine authenticated already.. So i'm not worried anymore.. 

But, I would like to hear from the experts about the 'same serial number' thing..


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

I have some of the same issues!  Mine is not the petite but the medium, but I can't find a hologram sticker anywhere, the plaque is affixed to the middle pocket, AND part of my RFID cloth tag has been cut into.  Natashaa, I know your RFID tag was cut off, CC Love, I can't tell from the pics, is the long side of your RFID tag, the side that is opposite to the side that is sewn into the bag (along the bottom of "Fendi Roma," is that side slit open? Is there anything inside your tag?  Mine is slit open (as you can see from pic) and there is nothing inside! It has me worried!  Btw, my dust bag is the same as yours!





CC love said:


> Ah, I see! Thank you for informing me.
> We are talking about this fabric tag here right?:


----------



## baglady.1

Sweetlips said:


> *Item Name: **AuthFendi Crossword Grande Mirrored Bag, Leather, Silver*
> *Item Number: *161693877952
> *Seller ID: **cristina_boutique*(16)
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161693877952*
> *
> *
> *Would you tell me if this is a real Fendi? I purchased this on Ebay and then after the fact I noticed that it is not located in this Country.  Thank You  *


 It is fake


----------



## CC love

moondoggiesbaby said:


> I have some of the same issues!  Mine is not the petite but the medium, but I can't find a hologram sticker anywhere, the plaque is affixed to the middle pocket, AND part of my RFID cloth tag has been cut into.  Natashaa, I know your RFID tag was cut off, CC Love, I can't tell from the pics, is the long side of your RFID tag, the side that is opposite to the side that is sewn into the bag (along the bottom of "Fendi Roma," is that side slit open? Is there anything inside your tag?  Mine is slit open (as you can see from pic) and there is nothing inside! It has me worried!  Btw, my dust bag is the same as yours!




moondoggiesbaby, I can feel there is something inside that RFID tag, it feels a bit "hard". There is no slit to be found anywhere on that tag. As soon as I look into the bag, I see the "RFID label removeable" writing side. When I flip the tag backward and over, I can see the word "Fendi". It's one whole piece.

Oh, and correction, the gold Fendi plaque is affixed to the middle (not front) pocket in my bag too .


----------



## baglady.1

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Here are the pics! For some reason couldn't get it with the first post:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium
> Item Number (from serial tag): 8BH250-D7E-158-5177
> 
> I could not find the hologram tag!
> 
> The RFID tag has been slit along one side (as you can see from pic) should I worry about this? Is the RFID aspect destroyed or may it have fallen out?
> 
> Thank you so much!!


 Please reread post #1. We require information from whence you acquired this bag....

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

*


----------



## baglady.1

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Fendi,
> 
> Good morning, Fendi experts.
> 
> Will you please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name:  FENDI 2Jours Pink Leather Gold MD Vitello Handbag Purse Bag
> Item #:         201346615729
> Seller I.D.:   Celita4ever
> Link:             http://www.ebay.com/itm/201346615729?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Need pic of Hologram tag & Rfid tag.


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hi Baglady!

The store I bought the bag is Century 21 in NYC.  
The item name and number were in my post that you quoted:
Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium
Item Number (from serial tag): 8BH250-D7E-158-5177

Thank you so much for your help!



baglady.1 said:


> Please reread post #1. We require information from whence you acquired this bag....
> 
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> *


----------



## baglady.1

CC love said:


> Lovely experts, this is the second Fendi 2jours black petite bag I have bought in the past 2 months. This second bag came from a different seller and I was told it is the 'newer' version of the same bag. It came with a black dustbag (instead of the grey one), and the landmarks inside the bag are quite different! I couldn't find the hologram anywhere at all. Instead in this one, I'm getting a piece of leather with "Made in Italy" on one side, and a series of numbers on the other. There is also a gold Fendi" plaque attached to the front compartment and not the back compartment of the bag! Please help me identify if this (second) Fendi bag is authentic or not? Your help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I have additional close up photos of the relevant details.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Black bag
> Item Number: 361259227714
> Seller ID: lvauthentic
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Ne...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 This bag is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Hi Baglady!
> 
> The store I bought the bag is Century 21 in NYC.
> The item name and number were in my post that you quoted:
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours medium
> Item Number (from serial tag): 8BH250-D7E-158-5177
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


 That is exactly what we require now on all submissions: the source. 
Your bag is Authentic Fendi.


----------



## CC love

baglady.1 said:


> This bag is Authentic Fendi



Thank you so much for help! 
Can you shed any light on the topic of same kind of bags with exactly the same serial number?


----------



## baglady.1

CC love said:


> Thank you so much for help!
> Can you shed any light on the topic of same kind of bags with exactly the same serial number?


After giving opinion on both bags, the answer should be clear....


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Thank you so much Baglady!! 

Anything you can tell me about the RFID tag being slit open on one side (as you can see from the pic)?  I'm concerned if I should ever want to re-sell the bag!  Is it some sort of vandalism to the bag or something?   I can't think why someone would slit it open and take the RFID out!





baglady.1 said:


> That is exactly what we require now on all submissions: the source.
> Your bag is Authentic Fendi.


----------



## baglady.1

moondoggiesbaby said:


> Thank you so much Baglady!!
> 
> Anything you can tell me about the RFID tag being slit open on one side (as you can see from the pic)?  I'm concerned if I should ever want to re-sell the bag!  Is it some sort of vandalism to the bag or something?   I can't think why someone would slit it open and take the RFID out!


I have no idea about the impact on marketability. 
I just give opinions on 
authenticity of submitted bags. 
It is also never expressed in this thread the how or why it is authentic....
just an fyi...


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Hmm, does the thing inside the RFID tag feel like a little grain of rice?  I think that's the RFID, only bc when I bought a Fendi last year it had something like that in it.  In which case someone has (very cleanly) slit open one side of my tag and taken the RFID out!  Although, I went and felt the tags in a boutique and there was nothing I could feel inside.  It's rather baffling!  WHY would someone do this and I wonder if it's something I should worry about, I hope baglady can shed some light!



CC love said:


> moondoggiesbaby, I can feel there is something inside that RFID tag, it feels a bit "hard". There is no slit to be found anywhere on that tag. As soon as I look into the bag, I see the "RFID label removeable" writing side. When I flip the tag backward and over, I can see the word "Fendi". It's one whole piece.
> 
> Oh, and correction, the gold Fendi plaque is affixed to the middle (not front) pocket in my bag too .


----------



## moondoggiesbaby

Oh, whoops, I didn't know that!  Thank you so much Baglady!  I really appreciate your help, have a wonderful day! 



baglady.1 said:


> I have no idea about the impact on marketability.
> I just give opinions on
> authenticity of submitted bags.
> It is also never expressed in this thread the how or why it is authentic....
> just an fyi...


----------



## tabolove26

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of Hologram tag & Rfid tag.


Hello Baglady,

Good afternoon.

Thank you.  I will ask the seller for more pictures.


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brown Brand New With Tags Retail $3100
Item Number: 271869400064
Seller ID: fashionloven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271869400064?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help me authenticate this bag!!! Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brown Brand New With Tags Retail $3100
> Item Number: 271869400064
> Seller ID: fashionloven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271869400064?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag!!! Thank you so much in advance!


Need pic of RFID tag....not sure how difficult that is to do on these minis...but it is a black cloth tag with scissors picture & word FENDI & on back side I need to see the code # on it.


----------



## menmycoachbags

Hi there I'm new here and I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place. Forgive me. I recently bid on a Fendi bag on eBay and now I'm having concerns because I've noticed the straps don't have any stitching they seem to be unfinished leather straps.  I recently heard that the straps  on this style bag in past years may have looked like this; or did I buy a fake?

Seller Id: I_t_online
http://www.ebay.com/usr/l_t_online?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

Item #: 331550046423
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Sorry if I made any errors in posting. I do believe this is vintage.  No pictures of Hollogram or serial number I'm hoping you can work with What the seller has thank you so much


----------



## accio sacculus

menmycoachbags said:


> Hi there I'm new here and I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place. Forgive me. I recently bid on a Fendi bag on eBay and now I'm having concerns because I've noticed the straps don't have any stitching they seem to be unfinished leather straps.  I recently heard that the straps  on this style bag in past years may have looked like this; or did I buy a fake?
> 
> Seller Id: I_t_online
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/l_t_online?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> Item #: 331550046423
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Sorry if I made any errors in posting. I do believe this is vintage.  No pictures of Hollogram or serial number I'm hoping you can work with What the seller has thank you so much



Please see posting rules in Post #1 or in my signature.  A serial number may be stamped in gold or silver ink on the lining of the interior pocket or under the leather tab.  Would need to see a pic of that...


----------



## menmycoachbags

accio sacculus said:


> Please see posting rules in Post #1 or in my signature.  A serial number may be stamped in gold or silver ink on the lining of the interior pocket or under the leather tab.  Would need to see a pic of that...



Thank you for your response. Those are the only pictures I have at this moment I could definitely take further pictures once I receive the purse. As far as you can tell though does it fit the profile of a fendi purse of that era and could you tell me possibly the name of that bag or the year(s) it was popular?  Any information you might have at all would help me a lot I'd really like to learn some things about this purse. So just to clarify there's no red flag that says "I'm a fake fendi" when you look at this bag?  I'm not asking you to put your word on the line or anything like that I'm just wondering what's your opinion without seeing a serial number? does it fit the bill? 

Thanks again for your help I do appreciate your time and, go Canucks go! (go golf I guess LOL) they're my team!

**removed personal info**


----------



## accio sacculus

menmycoachbags said:


> Thank you for your response. Those are the only pictures I have at this moment I could definitely take further pictures once I receive the purse. As far as you can tell though does it fit the profile of a fendi purse of that era and could you tell me possibly the name of that bag or the year(s) it was popular?  Any information you might have at all would help me a lot I'd really like to learn some things about this purse. So just to clarify there's no red flag that says "I'm a fake fendi" when you look at this bag?  I'm not asking you to put your word on the line or anything like that I'm just wondering what's your opinion without seeing a serial number? does it fit the bill?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your help I do appreciate your time and, go Canucks go! (go golf I guess LOL) they're my team!




Unfortunately, without photos of the serial number, back of the zipper head, zipper pull, etc, I can't say if this is authentic or not.  The serial number would also give me a better idea of when this was produced it it is indeed an authentic Fendi.  I have seen fakes with these kinds of photos before, so I really can't give an opinion.  Sorry   Once you receive the bag, please post the appropriate photos and we can have another look then


----------



## deezskeez

Fendi baguette black 
is t hi s real? It's on poshmark


----------



## deezskeez

Can this be authenticated as weLl? Thank you  it is also on poshmark it is an app


----------



## summerwithsea

Hello everyone! I purchased this Fendi "by the way" from Bluefly las week and I heard something negative about that website recently. I will appreciate that if anyone can help me authenticate this bag. Thank you very much for your help!

The Bluefly link is here:http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-leather-by-the-way-convertible-small-bag/p/358372401/detail.fly

I've uploaded the pictures of my bag in dropbox, here is the link:
dl=0https://www.dropbox.com/sh/h0dca4tnixynx0c/AABF0nInIAd_oI9w0vAQvCona?dl=0


----------



## PinkPudding

Hi Ladies,

Please help me authenticate this bag. I just purchased a Fendi Micro Peekaboo through instagram. The bag is so cuteee but since it's super tiny, it's kinda hard to get a clear picture. Hopefully the ones I uploaded are clear enough 

Item name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo in Yellow
Seller: Maisonsq, via instagram

A few notes, 
1. this bag does not have the hologram tag or leather serial tag
2. I found only the small buttons on the side of the bag that have Fendi logo on it, while the other hardware doesn't have any Fendi marking. (The clasps and metal tag inside the bag have Fendi marking though)
3.  I did not feel anything inside the RFID tag.

Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## PinkPudding

More pics:


----------



## sakurali03

Hi.. Hope someone here can help me verify this fendi. First time buying fendi bag.The material are textile and leather.The person said she bought it from farfetch or net-a-porter.com. I found the same back in farfetch.com from the shop gente roma. I gave the link in down there.. Thank you

Item Name : No idea
Link: http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/women/fendi-cabas-imprime-item-10628584.aspx

behind the ziphead there is also a fendi mark. hard to take a picture. Thank you


----------



## PinkPudding

Oops, I just found the leather serial tag. Here is the additional pics. Please let me know aince the seller only allows 24hr to authenticate, but will fight my way if it turns out to be fake 

Thank you so much ladies! :kiss:


----------



## anniepersian

Item: fendi Handbag
Number:  181740937961
Seller: meggyb93
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181740937961?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hi guys! do you think this is authentic? or wishful thinking on my part......

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

deezskeez said:


> Fendi baguette black
> is t hi s real? It's on poshmark



Please advise Seller ID. Also need close up pics of any hardware inside the bag with the FENDI logo, a photo of the interior as a whole, close up of under buckle closure showing screws & engraved logo.


----------



## baglady.1

deezskeez said:


> Can this be authenticated as weLl? Thank you  it is also on poshmark it is an app


 Need seller ID. Also need photo of interior as a whole & information on the metal finish--is it blackened, gunmetal or silver?


----------



## baglady.1

PinkPudding said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I just purchased a Fendi Micro Peekaboo through instagram. The bag is so cuteee but since it's super tiny, it's kinda hard to get a clear picture. Hopefully the ones I uploaded are clear enough
> 
> Item name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo in Yellow
> Seller: Maisonsq, via instagram
> 
> A few notes,
> 1. this bag does not have the hologram tag or leather serial tag
> 2. I found only the small buttons on the side of the bag that have Fendi logo on it, while the other hardware doesn't have any Fendi marking. (The clasps and metal tag inside the bag have Fendi marking though)
> 3.  I did not feel anything inside the RFID tag.
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!!!


It lookd Ok to me


----------



## baglady.1

sakurali03 said:


> Hi.. Hope someone here can help me verify this fendi. First time buying fendi bag.The material are textile and leather.The person said she bought it from farfetch or net-a-porter.com. I found the same back in farfetch.com from the shop gente roma. I gave the link in down there.. Thank you
> 
> Item Name : No idea
> Link: http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/women/fendi-cabas-imprime-item-10628584.aspx
> 
> behind the ziphead there is also a fendi mark. hard to take a picture. Thank you


 Pls provide the following information:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## sakurali03

HI baglady.1 , i bought it from a used item website. here are the info

Pls provide the following information:
Auction Site or Source: http://www.videdressing.com/
Item Name: fendi cabas imprime
Item Number: 3117903
Seller ID: Louise3121	
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-main-en-cuir/fendi/p-3117903.html
similar bag can be found at:  http://www.farfetch.com/fr/shopping/...-10628584.aspx


----------



## Sweetlips

Sweetlips said:


> *Item Name: **AuthFendi Crossword Grande Mirrored Bag, Leather, Silver*
> *Item Number: *161693877952
> *Seller ID: **cristina_boutique*(16)
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/161693877952*
> 
> 
> *Would you tell me if this is a real Fendi? I purchased this on Ebay and then after the fact I noticed that it is not located in this Country.  Thank You  *


 
I got a email from Purse Forum telling me this is "FAKE" How do you tell? This is so frustrating.


----------



## Bbch1c

Hi,

Can someone help authenticate this please:

Item Name: Fendi Regular Black Peekaboo leather bag
Item Number: 231567262799
Seller ID: fashionaddict917
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Regul...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ea7c044f 

Thank you


----------



## Danaqt

baglady.1 said:


> Unfortunately I cannot see the #s on the black RFID tag or the leather serial # strip. Plus need a pic of the FENDI plate inside.....need better pics.


----------



## baglady.1

Sweetlips said:


> I got a email from Purse Forum telling me this is "FAKE" How do you tell? This is so frustrating.


We don't give out that info, but just to confirm...post a photo for me of the hologram tag (black cloth with hologram & code under it) and leather serial # strip. It looks all wrong to me - but these additional pics will clinch it.


----------



## baglady.1

Bbch1c said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help authenticate this please:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Regular Black Peekaboo leather bag
> Item Number: 231567262799
> Seller ID: fashionaddict917
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Regul...799?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ea7c044f
> 
> Thank you


 I'd like to see a few more pics: inside pics showing lining in on both sides of both sections, close up of interior FENDI metal plate, close up of the back side of the metal rectagular brackets for the twist lock, and any logo imprints on them.


----------



## baglady.1

Danaqt said:


>


 Thanks, it looks OK to me


----------



## Danaqt

Thank you Baglady.1, you are awesome!


----------



## piacabs

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this vintage bag. There's no serial number and the seller said it was in the 80s so no idea on what's style it is too. The hardware are marked and there's an embossed stamp outside. there are no pockets inside. And for some reason its only making me attach one pic


----------



## piacabs

Hi I just made a new post cos it won't let me add  another pic on the first. this is a very vintage fendi bag help please. I have asked Fendi before and they said some do not have serial numbers in the 80s Thank you!!!!


----------



## piacabs

Hi I can't do the format cos I have very little info on this. can someone please help me authenticate this vintage bag. There's no  serial number and the seller said it was in the 80s so no idea on what's  style it is too. The hardware are marked and there's an embossed stamp  outside. there are no pockets inside. And for some reason its only  making me attach one pic Thank you!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Hi ladies! Can you help me verify if what I bought from Italist is authentic? Thanks in advance! I can post more pics if needed. 

Pompon Bag Charm (fuchsia and cedar)


----------



## ladybeaumont

A few more pics...


----------



## baglady.1

piacabs said:


> Hi can someone please help me authenticate this vintage bag. There's no serial number and the seller said it was in the 80s so no idea on what's style it is too. The hardware are marked and there's an embossed stamp outside. there are no pockets inside. And for some reason its only making me attach one pic


Need to know:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

*

Also, the pictures are pretty worthless. See post #1 of this thread for photos we need: front, back interior, interior lining, etc.


----------



## baglady.1

ladybeaumont said:


> Hi ladies! Can you help me verify if what I bought from Italist is authentic? Thanks in advance! I can post more pics if needed.
> 
> Pompon Bag Charm (fuchsia and cedar)


 We don't have the expertise here to authenticate the Charms, the Chinese replicas are very good. That being said, I see no red flags either....


----------



## sakurali03

baglady.1 said:


> Pls provide the following information:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:


hi.. any info about the authenticity of the bag? I think the bag name is " All In medium zebra-print nylon tote" 
other info you need:
Auction Site or Source: http://www.videdressing.com/
Item Name: All In medium zebra-print nylon tote
Item Number: 3117903
Seller ID: Louise3121	
Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-m...p-3117903.html


----------



## ladybeaumont

baglady.1 said:


> We don't have the expertise here to authenticate the Charms, the Chinese replicas are very good. That being said, I see no red flags either....



Thank you. That, at least, makes me feel better.


----------



## baglady.1

sakurali03 said:


> hi.. any info about the authenticity of the bag? I think the bag name is " All In medium zebra-print nylon tote"
> other info you need:
> Auction Site or Source: http://www.videdressing.com/
> Item Name: All In medium zebra-print nylon tote
> Item Number: 3117903
> Seller ID: Louise3121
> Link: http://www.videdressing.com/sacs-a-m...p-3117903.html


It looks authentic to me


----------



## jp23

baglady.1 said:


> It looks good to me, I'd like to see a pic of the leather serial # strip sewn into the lining of the bag, just to confirm.




Thank you! At first I decided not to purchase the bag but have changed my mind [emoji23] I asked the seller for the photo thank you.


----------



## sakurali03

baglady.1 said:


> It looks authentic to me


 Thank you..


----------



## mecheers

Hi ladies, please help me take a look at this. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Auction Site or Source: EBay
Item Name: Fendi petit 2 jour 2jours silver hardware Mini satchel w strap MONSTER INCLUDED!
Item Number: 271874642035
Seller ID: penshall
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271874642035?


----------



## yayyay112

*Hi all pls do give me your opinion on this following monster backpack. 

Auction Site or Source: ebay.com
Item Name: **FENDI Monster Eyes Gray Fur Crest Backpack*
* Item Number: 221774558943
Seller ID: Dash-frol 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-Monster-Eyes-Gray-Fur-Crest-Backpack-unisex-/221774558943
*


----------



## accio sacculus

mecheers said:


> Hi ladies, please help me take a look at this. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> Auction Site or Source: EBay
> Item Name: Fendi petit 2 jour 2jours silver hardware Mini satchel w strap MONSTER INCLUDED!
> Item Number: 271874642035
> Seller ID: penshall
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271874642035?



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial tab to confirm.  We would not be able to give an opinion on the Monster charm, sorry...


----------



## accio sacculus

yayyay112 said:


> *Hi all pls do give me your opinion on this following monster backpack.
> 
> Auction Site or Source: ebay.com
> Item Name: **FENDI Monster Eyes Gray Fur Crest Backpack*
> * Item Number: 221774558943
> Seller ID: Dash-frol
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-Monster-Eyes-Gray-Fur-Crest-Backpack-unisex-/221774558943
> *



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial tab, RFID tag and any other Fendi markings, such as zipper pulls, zipper heads, etc.


----------



## mecheers

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial tab to confirm.  We would not be able to give an opinion on the Monster charm, sorry...



Sorry, seller replied these are the closest photos she could provide now...


----------



## accio sacculus

mecheers said:


> Sorry, seller replied these are the closest photos she could provide now...




Would need to see the serial number on the back of the leather "Fendi" tab and a clearer close up of the hologram to confirm


----------



## coolmanwind

*Item Name: Fendi MESSENGER LOGO BAG*
*Item Number: 7VA195_B0W_XRT*
*
*
*Is it authentic?*


*Total 7 photos -->*


----------



## accio sacculus

coolmanwind said:


> *Item Name: Fendi MESSENGER LOGO BAG*
> *Item Number: 7VA195_B0W_XRT*
> *
> *
> *Is it authentic?*
> 
> 
> *Total 7 photos -->*




Please see posting rules in Post #1... Where is this being purchased from?


----------



## coolmanwind

accio sacculus said:


> Please see posting rules in Post #1... Where is this being purchased from?




It purchased from reebonz.


----------



## Gbshoes

Please authenticate Fendi Spy Bag


----------



## accio sacculus

Gbshoes said:


> Please authenticate Fendi Spy Bag
> View attachment 3007724
> View attachment 3007725
> View attachment 3007726
> View attachment 3007727
> View attachment 3007728
> View attachment 3007730
> View attachment 3007731
> View attachment 3007732




Please see posting rules in Post #1


----------



## accio sacculus

coolmanwind said:


> *Item Name: Fendi MESSENGER LOGO BAG*
> *Item Number: 7VA195_B0W_XRT*
> *
> *
> *Is it authentic?*
> 
> 
> *Total 7 photos -->*




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## coolmanwind

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


 

*That mean this Fendi bag is authentic ??*


*But why no serial no. sew in hologram tag?*


*Thank you Accio Sacculus ^^*


----------



## accio sacculus

coolmanwind said:


> *That mean this Fendi bag is authentic ??*
> 
> 
> *But why no serial no. sew in hologram tag?*
> 
> 
> *Thank you Accio Sacculus ^^*



Yes, it's authentic.


----------



## klaudia111

Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? I hope the link works 

Item Name: Fendi Tote
Item Number:281701874573
Seller ID: lateehs
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281701874573?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## Gbshoes

Never mind.


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brand New Retail $3150
Item Number:  271880368008
Seller ID: fashionloven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271880368008?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help me authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate it! 

Thank you so much


----------



## anniepersian

anniepersian said:


> Item: fendi Handbag
> Number:  181740937961
> Seller: meggyb93
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181740937961?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hi guys! do you think this is authentic? or wishful thinking on my part......
> 
> Thanks




Hi! I think I got missed- Any ideas? or more info needed?? do you know if Fendi made the spy in this colour?......


----------



## accio sacculus

klaudia111 said:


> Hello, could you please help authenticate this bag? I hope the link works
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Tote
> Item Number:281701874573
> Seller ID: lateehs
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281701874573?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!



Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm..


----------



## accio sacculus

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brand New Retail $3150
> Item Number:  271880368008
> Seller ID: fashionloven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/271880368008?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate it!
> 
> Thank you so much



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

anniepersian said:


> Hi! I think I got missed- Any ideas? or more info needed?? do you know if Fendi made the spy in this colour?......



It's fake


----------



## klaudia111

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm..



Sorry I already asked the seller and those are the pics she uploaded


----------



## Bbch1c

Hello,

Can someone help authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Auth FENDI MINI PEEKABOO Handbag in Box w/Raincoat Excellent Condition 9" x 6.5"
Item Number: 161716495236
Seller ID: ilovemygirls3
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

I know this says the sale has ended but I am speaking with the seller and they still have the bag. They also send me other photos here: http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/primnprettypr/library/Fendi Peekaboo?sort=3&page=1

Thank you for your help.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi Experts,

Good evening.

I saw this bag and I love its color.  Will you please help me to authenticate it?  Thank you in advance.

Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
Item #:        331564389211
Seller I.D.   daylightfading20
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d32c7135b


----------



## accio sacculus

Bbch1c said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone help authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Auth FENDI MINI PEEKABOO Handbag in Box w/Raincoat Excellent Condition 9" x 6.5"
> Item Number: 161716495236
> Seller ID: ilovemygirls3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> I know this says the sale has ended but I am speaking with the seller and they still have the bag. They also send me other photos here: http://s1299.photobucket.com/user/primnprettypr/library/Fendi Peekaboo?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Something doesn't look right about this one...I would stay away...


----------



## accio sacculus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Fendi Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I saw this bag and I love its color.  Will you please help me to authenticate it?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
> Item #:        331564389211
> Seller I.D.   daylightfading20
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-...211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d32c7135b



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## Aninkia

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium
Item Number: N.A
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link: http:N.A.

Dear Ladies..please authenticate this bag..just received it yesterday from Reebonz. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aninkia

Sorry, I could not post multiple pics in one posting.. More pics one per post


----------



## Aninkia

Button


----------



## Aninkia

Lining


----------



## Aninkia

Serial number and hologram


----------



## Aninkia

Cards and RFID


----------



## Bbch1c

accio sacculus said:


> Something doesn't look right about this one...I would stay away...


Thanks. Yeah, when I started corresponding with the seller I could tell something was funny. 

can you tell me about this one:

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brown Brand New With Tags Retail $3100
Item #: 271880372101
Seller I.D. fashionloven
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d553f85


----------



## accio sacculus

Bbch1c said:


> Thanks. Yeah, when I started corresponding with the seller I could tell something was funny.
> 
> can you tell me about this one:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag Brown Brand New With Tags Retail $3100
> Item #: 271880372101
> Seller I.D. fashionloven
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d553f85



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag...


----------



## Aninkia

Aninkia said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium
> Item Number: N.A
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link: http:N.A.
> 
> Dear Ladies..please authenticate this bag..just received it yesterday from Reebonz. Thanks in advance!


 
Hi Accio Sacculus, 

Could you help authenticate my bag?
TIA!


----------



## cwxx

Item name: Amazing Cute FENDI (sold out) MONSTER wallet
Item #:231567093917
Seller name: elsazhu2013
link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazing-Cute-FENDI-sold-out-MONSTER-wallet-/231567093917

Comments: I've been looking for this wallet so long I took a chance on it when it popped up on ebay - after seeing it in person though, now I'm a little concerned about some things, especially comparing it with photos on saks, etc - the zipper pull is rounded whereas it look square/straight cut online. Also Fendi lettering on the box is crooked and the box as a whole is a little iffy to me. But in general buying off ebay makes me nervous, so thanks very much in advance to any and all help authenticating! There are barely any photos online, I've taken more close ups and will try to attach as many as possible.


----------



## cwxx

some more pics ! The hologram is also peeling off, it definitely feels like just a sticker.


----------



## cwxx

Last few pics, TIA again!


----------



## accio sacculus

cwxx said:


> Last few pics, TIA again!



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Aninkia said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus,
> 
> Could you help authenticate my bag?
> TIA!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Aninkia

Many thanks &#128522;


----------



## cwxx

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Hi accio sacculus, thank you so much for the fast response - I'm going to request a return immediately...sigh, so disappointing...scary they're making fakes of these wallets now too


----------



## chelsea1029

Hi, please assist to authentic this bag for me. 
It's fendi 2jour bag in petite. 
Many tks!!


----------



## chelsea1029

Btw, The bag is missing hologram tag, so I did not have picture of it


----------



## accio sacculus

chelsea1029 said:


> Hi, please assist to authentic this bag for me.
> It's fendi 2jour bag in petite.
> Many tks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012054
> 
> View attachment 3012041
> View attachment 3012042
> View attachment 3012043
> View attachment 3012045
> View attachment 3012046
> View attachment 3012047
> View attachment 3012049
> View attachment 3012050
> View attachment 3012052



Please see Post #1 for forum rules for posting...


----------



## chelsea1029

accio sacculus said:


> Please see Post #1 for forum rules for posting...




Item Name (if you know   it): fendi 2jours in petite 
Link (if available): not available 













No hologram (rfid) picture available, the tag was removed when purchased. Pls let me know if I miss anything.
Thanks in advanced.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi Experts,

Good evening.

I saw this bag and I love its color.  Will you please help me to authenticate it?  Thank you in advance.

Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
Item #:        331564389211
Seller I.D.   daylightfading20
Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-2...item4d32c7135b


----------



## accio sacculus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Fendi Experts,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I saw this bag and I love its color.  Will you please help me to authenticate it?  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
> Item #:        331564389211
> Seller I.D.   daylightfading20
> Link:           http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-2...item4d32c7135b



I can't see any of the additional photos as they are too small...


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Accio Sacculus,

Good evening.

I reposted this bag because seller add more pictures to her listing.  Please help me to authenticate this bag again.  Thank you!

Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
Item #: 331564389211
Seller I.D. daylightfading20
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-...-Purse-Burgundy-Red-8BH250-D7E-/331568779956?

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Accio Sacculus,
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I reposted this bag because seller add more pictures to her listing.  Please help me to authenticate this bag again.  Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: NWOT Fendi 2Jours Shopper Handbag Purse Burgundy Red
> Item #: 331564389211
> Seller I.D. daylightfading20
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Fendi-...-Purse-Burgundy-Red-8BH250-D7E-/331568779956?
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## tabolove26

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Wow!  Thank you.  I hope I can win.


----------



## Wendyology

Hi, I just got this from TJMaxx, I'd appreciate a look at it for peace of mind.

I think I have all the relevant photos save one, for the life of me I can't figure out where the serial strip is on this bag.


----------



## accio sacculus

Wendyology said:


> Hi, I just got this from TJMaxx, I'd appreciate a look at it for peace of mind.
> 
> I think I have all the relevant photos save one, for the life of me I can't figure out where the serial strip is on this bag.



Serial strip could be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## Wendyology

accio sacculus said:


> Serial strip could be sewn into the lining of the zippered pocket...


Thanks for your response!

I don't feel it in the zippered 'mouth' or in either of the interior pockets.  I also checked the area under the main zipper at the top of the bag.


----------



## carmennnn

Hi ladies, 

Could I please get help with this 2jours?

Item: FENDI 2Jours SMALL MEDIUM GREY LEATHER SHOPPER BAG HANDBAG TOTE -BRAND NEW-
Seller: jzee88
Item No: 161719650507
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-2J...07?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item25a73e08cb

Additional pics provided by seller

































Thanks in advance for your help 

xx


----------



## carmennnn

Here are three more pics:













Thanks so much ladies - this will be my first Fendi purchase so I'd appreciate an expert's advice


----------



## accio sacculus

carmennnn said:


> Here are three more pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much ladies - this will be my first Fendi purchase so I'd appreciate an expert's advice



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## uadjit

Wendyology said:


> Thanks for your response!
> 
> I don't feel it in the zippered 'mouth' or in either of the interior pockets.  I also checked the area under the main zipper at the top of the bag.



Sorry to intrude but I had the exact same problem finding the serial strip in my monster tote. It is a long, thin strip of leather sewn into one of the main side seams of the lining. It should  look like this:


----------



## gougou

Can you please help me authenticate this fendi bag? Thank you so much for your time!


Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag
Item number: 321771071860
Seller ID: babyfat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/321771071860?


----------



## accio sacculus

gougou said:


> Can you please help me authenticate this fendi bag? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag
> Item number: 321771071860
> Seller ID: babyfat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/321771071860?




OMG!! It's so fake and she wants HOW much for it?!?!?  Report! report!!!!


----------



## ayumiken

Hi 
i want this lovely Fendi monster , can you authenticate for me please?

Link: http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=312491&rangeid=21
Item no:BGS15_V27SY
Item name: Monster Tote Bag, Pink


----------



## baglady.1

ayumiken said:


> Hi
> i want this lovely Fendi monster , can you authenticate for me please?
> 
> Link: http://www.raffaello-network.com/raffties/detail.php?itemid=312491&rangeid=21
> Item no:BGS15_V27SY
> Item name: Monster Tote Bag, Pink


 The items we need to see aren't shown - like RFID tag & serial #, etc. However Rafaello is considered a reliable seller - in biz many years.
If you have any concerns resubmit with the photos we require once you have received the actual bag.


----------



## Wendyology

uadjit said:


> Sorry to intrude but I had the exact same problem finding the serial strip in my monster tote. It is a long, thin strip of leather sewn into one of the main side seams of the lining. It should  look like this:


I've been looking all over for that little strip, and I can't see or feel it sewn into any of the main seams in the lining.  I'm starting to think I'm just not supposed to have this type of bag.


----------



## accio sacculus

Wendyology said:


> I've been looking all over for that little strip, and I can't see or feel it sewn into any of the main seams in the lining.  I'm starting to think I'm just not supposed to have this type of bag.



To be honest, I think your bag looks fine...I'd be more comfortable if I could have a look at the serial number...This bag SHOULD have the serial number imprinted on a leather strip and sewn in to the lining of the bag, opposite the RFID tag...  If there isn't...is there any remanence of something that may have been cut off?


----------



## jsbay

Hello,

Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Small Logo Hobo?  Purchased from Overstock.  I tried looking for the hologram but do not see it; I have included the serial number.  Thank you for all that you do!!!!

http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jsbay/library/Fendi%20Hobo%20Bag


----------



## yayyay112

Hi all pls do give me your opinion on this following monster backpack. The previous bag owner has cut the RFID tag as she did not think of selling it away at 1st. I don't there is any hologram in this bag either. Otherwise here are the pictures. Thank you for your help! 

Auction Site or Source: ebay.com
Item Name: FENDI Monster Eyes Gray Fur Crest Backpack
Item Number: 221774558943
Seller ID: Dash-frol 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/FENDI-Mon...-/221774558943


----------



## yayyay112

2 more pictures from the backpack


----------



## jsbay

jsbay said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Small Logo Hobo?  Purchased from Overstock.  I tried looking for the hologram but do not see it; I have included the serial number.  Thank you for all that you do!!!!
> 
> http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jsbay/library/Fendi%20Hobo%20Bag







http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jsbay/library/Fendi Hobo Bag

Hello,

Sorry!  Link didn't work; hopefully the above link works now.  Thank you very much...

Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Small Logo Hobo?   Purchased from Overstock.  I tried looking for the hologram but do not  see it; I have included the serial number.  Thank you for all that you  do!!!!


----------



## yayyay112

hi one more pic from the backpack.... the other side of the tag


----------



## accio sacculus

jsbay said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Small Logo Hobo?  Purchased from Overstock.  I tried looking for the hologram but do not see it; I have included the serial number.  Thank you for all that you do!!!!
> 
> http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jsbay/library/Fendi%20Hobo%20Bag



Please refer to Post #1 or my signature for posting guidelines.


----------



## accio sacculus

yayyay112 said:


> hi one more pic from the backpack.... the other side of the tag



It's fake!


----------



## jsbay

Hello,

Fendi small logo hobo...
Do these pics help to authenticate?  I went through the bag and I think I got pics of everything.  http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/jsbay/library/Fendi%20Hobo%20Bag

Thank you!


----------



## NiaRyn

Hi. I bought this handbag off of eBay a few months ago. Have lost the link now, but can show some pictures and provide more if necessary.

It's showing particular wear on the zipper and small scratches on the logo hardware, but pristine otherwise.

Please help me to authenticate it. TIA.

Bag name: Fendi Chameleon


----------



## czukicar

Please authenticate..I am bidding on this on eBay.

Item name:  Fendi Crocodile/
Alligator Large Spy Bag Excellent Condition Gorgeous and Rare

Item Number:  171806520070

Seller Name  bidderbees


Link to Item and photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171806520070?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I asked buyer who says it is authentic, but the price is going up so I would appreciate any ssistance you can offer..

THANKS

Marlene


----------



## accio sacculus

czukicar said:


> Please authenticate..I am bidding on this on eBay.
> 
> Item name:  Fendi Crocodile/
> Alligator Large Spy Bag Excellent Condition Gorgeous and Rare
> 
> Item Number:  171806520070
> 
> Seller Name  bidderbees
> 
> 
> Link to Item and photos: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171806520070?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> I asked buyer who says it is authentic, but the price is going up so I would appreciate any ssistance you can offer..
> 
> THANKS
> 
> Marlene



It's fake!


----------



## jsbay

*Hi Fendi Expert,

Can you please authenticate for me?

I finally figured out how to attach photos.  Thank you so much!

Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Zucca Small Hobo
*Link (if available):* NA
*Attach photos  See below
*


----------



## Melo2012

Item: Fendi 2Jours Caffe Brown Colour Handbag
Listing Number:151702116380
Seller: jas0174
Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151702116380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: Hi guys, can you please help me authenticate? thank you x


----------



## accio sacculus

jsbay said:


> *Hi Fendi Expert,
> 
> Can you please authenticate for me?
> 
> I finally figured out how to attach photos.  Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name (if you know   it):* Fendi Zucca Small Hobo
> *Link (if available):* NA
> *Attach photos  See below
> *




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Melo2012 said:


> Item: Fendi 2Jours Caffe Brown Colour Handbag
> 
> Listing Number:151702116380
> 
> Seller: jas0174
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/151702116380?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: Hi guys, can you please help me authenticate? thank you x




Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## jsbay

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you for taking the time to do this for us!  So excited!


----------



## Melo2012

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tag to confirm...



Thanks so much for your prompt response. She sent me the attached pics- are these enough for you to authenticate? Let me know if you need more. Thank you x


----------



## Melo2012

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tag to confirm...



Sorry I'm not sure how to upload more than one pic on my phone


----------



## Melo2012

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tag to confirm...



Here's another


----------



## Melo2012

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tag to confirm...



Last pic - sorry abt the spamming x


----------



## flower4

Hi Ladies, I bought this fendi peekaboo off eBay. It arrived to me with the leather serial tag partially tear off . It came with the documents but no receipt, rain coat, long strap , and dust bag. I have taken photos for the bag I received. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I am new to Fendi. Pls let me know if you need more photos. Thanks in advance!!

Name: Fendi peekaboo taupe brown medium size gold hardware

Pics:
http://s571.photobucket.com/user/karyphoto/library/Mobile Uploads

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Rabbitlindsay

Hi ladies,

Can you help to authenticate this "By the way"? I just got this from bluefly
Item: Fendi 'By the way' Grande Multi Color Dolce T/Nero

Listing Number:151702116380

Seller: Bluelfy 

I searched the whole bag and the package but there is no hologram tag 

here are other details:
http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/FENDI BY THE WAY MULTI-COLOR/story

Thanks&#65281;


----------



## accio sacculus

flower4 said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought this fendi peekaboo off eBay. It arrived to me with the leather serial tag partially tear off . It came with the documents but no receipt, rain coat, long strap , and dust bag. I have taken photos for the bag I received. Please help me to authenticate this bag. I am new to Fendi. Pls let me know if you need more photos. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Name: Fendi peekaboo taupe brown medium size gold hardware
> 
> Pics:
> http://s571.photobucket.com/user/karyphoto/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thanks heaps!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Rabbitlindsay said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can you help to authenticate this "By the way"? I just got this from bluefly
> Item: Fendi 'By the way' Grande Multi Color Dolce T/Nero
> 
> Listing Number:151702116380
> 
> Seller: Bluelfy
> 
> I searched the whole bag and the package but there is no hologram tag
> 
> here are other details:
> http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/FENDI BY THE WAY MULTI-COLOR/story
> 
> Thanks&#65281;



Is there an RFID tag?  Need to see both front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

Melo2012 said:


> Here's another



Still need clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag...


----------



## Rabbitlindsay

accio sacculus said:


> Is there an RFID tag?  Need to see both front and back...



Yes there is a RFID tag

front:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/media/FENDI%20BY%20THE%20WAY%20MULTI-COLOR/20150605_182009_zpsbiqprzte.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8

back: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/media/FENDI%20BY%20THE%20WAY%20MULTI-COLOR/20150605_181944_zpsg7qy5hir.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9


----------



## accio sacculus

Rabbitlindsay said:


> Yes there is a RFID tag
> 
> front:http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/media/FENDI%20BY%20THE%20WAY%20MULTI-COLOR/20150605_182009_zpsbiqprzte.jpg.html?sort=3&o=8
> 
> back: http://s12.photobucket.com/user/rabbitliu66/media/FENDI%20BY%20THE%20WAY%20MULTI-COLOR/20150605_181944_zpsg7qy5hir.jpg.html?sort=3&o=9



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## enayan

Hello, I ordered this bag off of Bluefly, but I just wanted to double check. Thank you so much!

https://imageshack.com/a/Ohr4/1


----------



## baglady.1

enayan said:


> Hello, I ordered this bag off of Bluefly, but I just wanted to double check. Thank you so much!
> 
> https://imageshack.com/a/Ohr4/1


 It looks authentic IMO 
However, there are some "defects" that your photos disclose, especially the area around the metal handle holder.


----------



## enayan

baglady.1 said:


> It looks authentic IMO
> 
> However, there are some "defects" that your photos disclose, especially the area around the metal handle holder.




Yeah...I bought it from bluefly, do you think I can send it into fendi to fix? Thanks


----------



## Peach08

hi can someone please authenticate this fendi

thank in advance 

Item Name:Authentic Fendi Hand Bag Browns 83223
Item Number:271884317946
Seller ID:japan_monoshare
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fe...946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d9174fa


----------



## accio sacculus

Peach08 said:


> hi can someone please authenticate this fendi
> 
> thank in advance
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Fendi Hand Bag Browns 83223
> Item Number:271884317946
> Seller ID:japan_monoshare
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fe...946?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4d9174fa



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## NiaRyn

NiaRyn said:


> Hi. I bought this handbag off of eBay a few months ago. Have lost the link now, but can show some pictures and provide more if necessary.
> 
> It's showing particular wear on the zipper and small scratches on the logo hardware, but pristine otherwise.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate it. TIA.
> 
> Bag name: Fendi Chameleon



Apologies for the bump.

Would really appreciate if someone could please authenticate for me.

Thank you!


----------



## tatiana6909

hi experts!

Could you please check if the bag below is authentic? tia! 

Item Name: FENDI SELLERIA RED PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BAG
Item Number: 231583581443
Seller ID: style.is.eternal.shoppe
Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-SELLER...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35eb750503

thanks again!


----------



## Oleandered

Hello ladies, would you please help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: 
NWT Fendi 2Jours Petite Marquery Geometric Tote Bag BIRD DETAILING; Rtl $2350

Item Number: 321760584786
Seller ID: hot_couture1
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321760584786


----------



## accio sacculus

tatiana6909 said:


> hi experts!
> 
> Could you please check if the bag below is authentic? tia!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI SELLERIA RED PEBBLED LEATHER TOTE BAG
> Item Number: 231583581443
> Seller ID: style.is.eternal.shoppe
> Link: http://www.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-SELLER...3?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_211&hash=item35eb750503
> 
> thanks again!




Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Oleandered said:


> Hello ladies, would you please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name:
> NWT Fendi 2Jours Petite Marquery Geometric Tote Bag BIRD DETAILING; Rtl $2350
> 
> Item Number: 321760584786
> Seller ID: hot_couture1
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/321760584786




Need to see clear, close up pics of a hologram and/or RFID tag to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

NiaRyn said:


> Apologies for the bump.
> 
> Would really appreciate if someone could please authenticate for me.
> 
> Thank you!




Please see Post #1 or my signature for posting rules.  If you purchased the bag off eBay, you should be able to get the link off you eBay summary page.


----------



## ss1105

Hi, 
I bought this with private seller,  what turned me off is the dustbag and the cards colors are not yellow.  I'm not really familiar with Fenddi.  Please help to authenticate.  

Item name: fendi petite 3 jours
Item number: this I'm not sure which one but i did take pic of some numbers.  

Thank you!


----------



## NiaRyn

accio sacculus said:


> Please see Post #1 or my signature for posting rules.  If you purchased the bag off eBay, you should be able to get the link off you eBay summary page.



Hi. Thanks for responding. I am aware of the rules. As I mentioned in my first post, I purchased the bag some time back. 

I had fallen in love with the Chameleon too late. I scoured the net looking for it, and finally found it on eBay. Not wanting to lose the oppurtunity, I purchased after only  checking out the seller (good reviews). The eBay listing is now gone, and the bag has not given me any problems, but I would still like to check if the it's got the a-ok.

I've attached some pics I have taken myself (following the rules). I can provide more if necessary.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## mnhrbh

Hello
I purchased this at a discount dept store that sells past season luxury label bags.  This is the first time I am questioning the authenticity:

FENDI Petite 2Jours
The RFID label has a typo: REID LABEL REMOVABLE, ETICHETTA RFID RIMOVABLE
(REID makes me think it's a fake) 
The FENDI label is stitched to lining and thus no serial number.

THANK YOU!


----------



## accio sacculus

mnhrbh said:


> Hello
> 
> I purchased this at a discount dept store that sells past season luxury label bags.  This is the first time I am questioning the authenticity:
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Petite 2Jours
> 
> The RFID label has a typo: REID LABEL REMOVABLE, ETICHETTA RFID RIMOVABLE
> 
> (REID makes me think it's a fake)
> 
> The FENDI label is stitched to lining and thus no serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!




It's fake!!


----------



## accio sacculus

NiaRyn said:


> Hi. I bought this handbag off of eBay a few months ago. Have lost the link now, but can show some pictures and provide more if necessary.
> 
> It's showing particular wear on the zipper and small scratches on the logo hardware, but pristine otherwise.
> 
> Please help me to authenticate it. TIA.
> 
> Bag name: Fendi Chameleon




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## NiaRyn

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!



Thank you for your help


----------



## accio sacculus

ss1105 said:


> Hi,
> I bought this with private seller,  what turned me off is the dustbag and the cards colors are not yellow.  I'm not really familiar with Fenddi.  Please help to authenticate.
> 
> Item name: fendi petite 3 jours
> Item number: this I'm not sure which one but i did take pic of some numbers.
> 
> Thank you!




Is there a hologram?  Need to see clearer, close up pics of the serial number and RFID number...


----------



## ss1105

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a hologram?  Need to see clearer, close up pics of the serial number and RFID number...


Hi,

It doesn't have hologram,  i guess since its a 2014 one.  I checked the serial number is actually aligned with that on product tag.  Please let me know if the pictures are clear enough for your decision.  Thank you.


----------



## mnhrbh

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!


Thank you!  I returned it.


----------



## litteldiva24

Hello Authenticators:

This listing just ended on ebay..... I had asked the seller for pics yesterday and received them today.. 

Thank you for your help.

NAME: SS2015 Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Tote Bag Red Multi NWT

#: 221795351129

SELLER: the-ends

LINK: SS2015 Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Tote Bag Red Multi NWT

Additional Pics:

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]


----------



## accio sacculus

ss1105 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It doesn't have hologram,  i guess since its a 2014 one.  I checked the serial number is actually aligned with that on product tag.  Please let me know if the pictures are clear enough for your decision.  Thank you.



According to the serial number this was produced in 2015, so that is likely why there is no hologram.  It is difficult for us to authenticate these new 2015 bags since they don't have holograms.  That being said, I don't see any red flags...


----------



## accio sacculus

litteldiva24 said:


> Hello Authenticators:
> 
> This listing just ended on ebay..... I had asked the seller for pics yesterday and received them today..
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> NAME: SS2015 Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Tote Bag Red Multi NWT
> 
> #: 221795351129
> 
> SELLER: the-ends
> 
> LINK: SS2015 Fendi 2Jours Elite Leather Tote Bag Red Multi NWT
> 
> 
> Additional Pics:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]



The links to the extra photos are not working.  You will need to copy them to your PC and upload them...


----------



## lovelychanti4

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag
Item Number: 321777649291
Seller ID: babyfat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321777649291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Please help me authenticate this bag 
Thanks so much


----------



## accio sacculus

lovelychanti4 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Bag
> Item Number: 321777649291
> Seller ID: babyfat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321777649291?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag
> Thanks so much



  Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## ss1105

accio sacculus said:


> According to the serial number this was produced in 2015, so that is likely why there is no hologram.  It is difficult for us to authenticate these new 2015 bags since they don't have holograms.  That being said, I don't see any red flags...



That's good that there is no red flags. Thank you so much for your help  &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Dindaiko

Please help


----------



## Dindaiko

View attachment 3028364


----------



## Dindaiko




----------



## wouldyouknow42

Before I pull the trigger on a transaction for this large Peekaboo, I would appreciate the opinion of Fendi experts. It looks legit to me, but I have little experience of this model. 

I'm most grateful. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## wouldyouknow42

A few additional pictures.


----------



## litteldiva24

accio sacculus said:


> The links to the extra photos are not working.  You will need to copy them to your PC and upload them...


 
Thank you for your time... The seller did not provide photos that you could use to authenticate so I am taking it as an omen....


----------



## brbshopping

Hi, any help would be appreciated!

Item Name: Fendi Leather Ankle Boots
Seller ID:  susangaye2009.07
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Le...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4e54f80b#payCntId


----------



## brbshopping

brbshopping said:


> Hi, any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Leather Ankle Boots
> Seller ID:  susangaye2009.07
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Le...DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4e54f80b#payCntId




Never mind, it has been looked at, thanks


----------



## Roche

Is this authentic?  Thanks!

Bag: Fendi Spy
Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...36?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4197c4534c
Seller:mitchell2026


----------



## Roche

Forget about it, the seller sold the EXACT same bag 6 months ago with the same pictures.  I don't trust that person.


----------



## accio sacculus

Roche said:


> Is this authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> Bag: Fendi Spy
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...36?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4197c4534c
> Seller:mitchell2026




It's fake


----------



## camilatary

Hi, got this as a gift, just wondering if it's authentic or not
Item name: (was told) vintage fendi backpack


----------



## ppchui

Please help authenticate this Fendi. Thanks so much!!


Item name: Fendi mini rush bag- Pink and yellow.


----------



## ppchui

Unfortunately, this mini rush bag doesn't comes with a certificate. of authentication. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Dindaiko

Hi  please help authenticate this Fendi. I got it from a private seller.
Item name: fendi 2jours medium in navy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

camilatary said:


> Hi, got this as a gift, just wondering if it's authentic or not
> Item name: (was told) vintage fendi backpack
> View attachment 3030261
> View attachment 3030262
> View attachment 3030263
> View attachment 3030264
> View attachment 3030265
> View attachment 3030266
> View attachment 3030267
> View attachment 3030268




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Dindaiko said:


> Hi  please help authenticate this Fendi. I got it from a private seller.
> Item name: fendi 2jours medium in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3030307
> View attachment 3030308
> View attachment 3030309
> View attachment 3030310
> View attachment 3030312
> View attachment 3030313
> View attachment 3030314
> View attachment 3030315
> View attachment 3030316




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

ppchui said:


> Please help authenticate this Fendi. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini rush bag- Pink and yellow.




Source?


----------



## Dindaiko

Thank you!


----------



## ppchui

Tj maxx


----------



## accio sacculus

ppchui said:


> Please help authenticate this Fendi. Thanks so much!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini rush bag- Pink and yellow.




Need to see clear pics of the whole bag, RFID tag on both sides to confirm...


----------



## ppchui

here are additional pictures. Thanks again.


----------



## accio sacculus

ppchui said:


> here are additional pictures. Thanks again.




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## ppchui

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thanks very much!


----------



## Roche

Is this one good?  Thanks!

Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-FENDI-S...564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4e8a620c
Model: Fendi Spy
Seller: chatanko2003


----------



## accio sacculus

Roche said:


> Is this one good?  Thanks!
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AUTH-FENDI-S...564?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4e8a620c
> Model: Fendi Spy
> Seller: chatanko2003



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Roche

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!!!


----------



## FabewlewsT

heyy guys, I'm new to this

here's the bag from eBay, help me to autheticate this pleaseeee,, much much thanks

*Item Name (if you know it): * I don't know the exact name, but according to the seller it's "Auth FENDI Hand Bag Mamma FF Logo Suede Leather Brown Italy 05120016200 4286"

*Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9f6f699b

*Attach photos * : i can't attach pics from eBay..sorry...

The seller says it marked 2313 25121-089 but i can't see any in the photos, can you guys please help me?

Any help would be appreciated, thankss


----------



## accio sacculus

FabewlewsT said:


> heyy guys, I'm new to this
> 
> 
> 
> here's the bag from eBay, help me to autheticate this pleaseeee,, much much thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): * I don't know the exact name, but according to the seller it's "Auth FENDI Hand Bag Mamma FF Logo Suede Leather Brown Italy 05120016200 4286"
> 
> 
> 
> *Link (if available):* http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9f6f699b
> 
> 
> 
> *Attach photos * : i can't attach pics from eBay..sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> The seller says it marked 2313 25121-089 but i can't see any in the photos, can you guys please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thankss



Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## AWeidler

*Fendi Petite 2Jours
Grey/Gray
from Fashionette.de* (_the link is not active anymore_)
the bag does not contain the hologram tag

***_I'm aware that the authenticity card ends with another number and says that the colour is "Flamingo" but, that is my fault. I accidentally switched the cards in the pic, and only noticed now.  The correct card does contain all the information and number identification embossed on the gray/grey leather tag_***


----------



## AWeidler

AWeidler said:


> View attachment 3033769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033770
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033771
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033772
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033774
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033775
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033776
> *Fendi Petite 2Jours
> Grey/Gray
> from Fashionette.de* (_the link is not active anymore_)
> the bag does not contain the hologram tag
> 
> ***_I'm aware that the authenticity card ends with another number and says that the colour is "Flamingo" but, that is my fault. I accidentally switched the cards in the pic, and only noticed now.  The correct card does contain all the information and number identification embossed on the gray/grey leather tag_***


Someone please, please, please help  if this bag is fake, I have to return it today (17/June/2015). 

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## klaudia111

Name: Small chained purse
Seller: calbt*2007
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231593612270&globalID=EBAY-GB 
Comments: hello, I'm about to make an offer for this bag, could you help authenticate please?
Thanks.


----------



## accio sacculus

klaudia111 said:


> Name: Small chained purse
> 
> Seller: calbt*2007
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231593612270&globalID=EBAY-GB
> 
> Comments: hello, I'm about to make an offer for this bag, could you help authenticate please?
> 
> Thanks.




Your link is not working...


----------



## accio sacculus

AWeidler said:


> View attachment 3033769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033773
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033776
> *Fendi Petite 2Jours
> 
> Grey/Gray
> 
> from Fashionette.de* (_the link is not active anymore_)
> 
> the bag does not contain the hologram tag
> 
> 
> 
> ***_I'm aware that the authenticity card ends with another number and says that the colour is "Flamingo" but, that is my fault. I accidentally switched the cards in the pic, and only noticed now.  The correct card does contain all the information and number identification embossed on the gray/grey leather tag_***




Please see Post #1 for posting rules...


----------



## AWeidler

accio sacculus said:


> Please see Post #1 for posting rules...


I don't understand  I read the post you indicated before I made my post, and was positive my pictures were very-very clear   

I took pics of every logo on every hardware, impressions, RFID tag, interior, exterior, serial number of the leather strip, which was incredibly difficult to make it clear but even that I managed  

Well, anyway, no worries. Since I was in a rush yesterday, I met my personal SA for lunch, gave her the bag and she took to a friend that works at a Fendi store. Not only her friend confirmed the authenticity, but she algo kept the bag charm/tag to engrave my initials. She said that even though Fendi store staff are not allowed to authenticate the bags, they are trained to identify an item that is not authentic. 

I do want to thank you for your time and apologise if I didn't take the pictures accordantly. I really thought I did a pretty good job. 

PS: If your message refers to the fact that bags without hologram tags cannot have their authenticity confirmed, then I must confess that a simple "_I see no red flags_", "_looks okay to me_" or something simple like all the other posts made with bags that don't contain the hologram tag received as a reply, would have been sufficient for me yesterday.


----------



## accio sacculus

AWeidler said:


> I don't understand  I read the post you indicated before I made my post, and was positive my pictures were very-very clear
> 
> I took pics of every logo on every hardware, impressions, RFID tag, interior, exterior, serial number of the leather strip, which was incredibly difficult to make it clear but even that I managed
> 
> Well, anyway, no worries. Since I was in a rush yesterday, I met my personal SA for lunch, gave her the bag and she took to a friend that works at a Fendi store. Not only her friend confirmed the authenticity, but she algo kept the bag charm/tag to engrave my initials. She said that even though Fendi store staff are not allowed to authenticate the bags, they are trained to identify an item that is not authentic.
> 
> I do want to thank you for your time and apologise if I didn't take the pictures accordantly. I really thought I did a pretty good job.
> 
> PS: If your message refers to the fact that bags without hologram tags cannot have their authenticity confirmed, then I must confess that a simple "_I see no red flags_", "_looks okay to me_" or something simple like all the other posts made with bags that don't contain the hologram tag received as a reply, would have been sufficient for me yesterday.



As stated in Post #1:

"Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos "

Please understand that all authenticators on this forum are volunteers who donate their time our of their busy lives to provide this authentication service.  We are not required to give an opinion if the above information is not provided.


----------



## Passion17

please take a look at this,
Item Name: Auth Fendi Crossword Grande Mirrored Bag, Leather, Silver
Item Number:111695065914
Seller ID:musthaveit_boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Fendi-Crossword-Grande-Mirrored-Bag-Leather-Silver-/111695065914

Pls help, love this bags that i saw and the auction ends in 3 days. Thank you so much.

Item Name:FENDI LEDER TASCHE HOBO SPY BAG gold - NEU! FLECHT HENKEL! LUXUS! /LZ753
Item Number: 191599049980
Seller ID:secondherzog
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-LED...d-NEU-FLECHT-HENKEL-LUXUS-LZ753-/191599049980
Appreciate all the advice.


----------



## accio sacculus

Passion17 said:


> please take a look at this,
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Crossword Grande Mirrored Bag, Leather, Silver
> 
> Item Number:111695065914
> 
> Seller ID:musthaveit_boutique
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Fendi-Crossword-Grande-Mirrored-Bag-Leather-Silver-/111695065914
> 
> 
> 
> Pls help, love this bags that i saw and the auction ends in 3 days. Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:FENDI LEDER TASCHE HOBO SPY BAG gold - NEU! FLECHT HENKEL! LUXUS! /LZ753
> 
> Item Number: 191599049980
> 
> Seller ID:secondherzog
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-LED...d-NEU-FLECHT-HENKEL-LUXUS-LZ753-/191599049980
> 
> Appreciate all the advice.




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip for both...


----------



## Passion17

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip for both...


Thanks,so nice to hear from somebody at TPF, always get missed.Will ask seller if they can post additional pics.once again appreciate the time you took.


----------



## googielaura

Any help on this would be most appreciated!!  I have additional pictures of the interior tag&#8212;will post now&#8212;thanks! 

Item Name: FENDI 2Jours Red Gold Leather Shoulder Bag Shopper Tote Handbag 8BH250
Item Number:  171820768760
Seller ID: stealth_wealth
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171820768760?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## googielaura

googielaura said:


> any help on this would be most appreciated!!  I have additional pictures of the interior tagwill post nowthanks!
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2jours red gold leather shoulder bag shopper tote handbag 8bh250
> item number:  171820768760
> seller id: Stealth_wealth
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171820768760?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&sspagename=strk:mebidx:it


----------



## erinjae

Hello I purchased this Fendi tote from Bluefly and after google searching I came across a few posts regarding counterfeit items sold on Bluefly. Im hoping some Fendi gurus can provide some insight. 

Thanks,

Item: Fendi dark brown zucca spalmati brown trim tote     

Link http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-dark-brown-zucca-spalmati-brown-trim-tote/p/335987701/detail.fly


----------



## accio sacculus

googielaura said:


> View attachment 3036618
> View attachment 3036621
> View attachment 3036623
> View attachment 3036625


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

erinjae said:


> Hello I purchased this Fendi tote from Bluefly and after google searching I came across a few posts regarding counterfeit items sold on Bluefly. Im hoping some Fendi gurus can provide some insight.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Item: Fendi dark brown zucca spalmati brown trim tote
> 
> Link http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-dark-brown-zucca-spalmati-brown-trim-tote/p/335987701/detail.fly



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## erinjae

I tried to get a better picture of the hologram but I didnt want to cut the do not remove tag in the Event I have to return it if there are any issues with authenticity. This is the best I could get


----------



## erinjae

better one


----------



## accio sacculus

erinjae said:


> I tried to get a better picture of the hologram but I didnt want to cut the do not remove tag in the Event I have to return it if there are any issues with authenticity. This is the best I could get




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## SassyCR

Hi all,

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Chameleon (think 2012). Purchased at a high end consignment store (but you never know). I hope I followed the rules correctly and took essential photos. Thank you!!!!


----------



## litteldiva24

Hello TPF Authenticators:


Could you please authenticate this bag


I asked the seller for more pics but got no reply and also inquired at a Fendi Boutique and was told it is from Spring 2014. The mustard color is also a bit blotchie


It smells a bit like chemicals. Seller said the hologram is microchiped.... Lovely seller but not sure the bag is authentic


Item: 
*NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X*


Item #: 181728329487


Seller ID buyluxitalia


Link:  NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X


Additional pics attached:


----------



## litteldiva24

litteldiva24 said:


> Hello TPF Authenticators:
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> I asked the seller for more pics but got no reply and also inquired at a Fendi Boutique and was told it is from Spring 2014. The mustard color is also a bit blotchie
> 
> 
> It smells a bit like chemicals. Seller said the hologram is microchiped.... Lovely seller but not sure the bag is authentic
> 
> 
> Item:
> *NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X*
> 
> 
> Item #: 181728329487
> 
> 
> Seller ID buyluxitalia
> 
> 
> Link:  NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X
> 
> 
> Additional pics attached:




One more pic: TIA


----------



## accio sacculus

litteldiva24 said:


> Hello TPF Authenticators:
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this bag
> 
> 
> I asked the seller for more pics but got no reply and also inquired at a Fendi Boutique and was told it is from Spring 2014. The mustard color is also a bit blotchie
> 
> 
> It smells a bit like chemicals. Seller said the hologram is microchiped.... Lovely seller but not sure the bag is authentic
> 
> 
> Item:
> *NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X*
> 
> 
> Item #: 181728329487
> 
> 
> Seller ID buyluxitalia
> 
> 
> Link:  NEW AW2015 FENDI 2JOURS GREY BLACK MUSTARD MEDIUM TOTE BAG 8BH250-M5L-J9X
> 
> 
> Additional pics attached:



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab, hologram and RFID tag (the pic you provided is too close up and too blurry)...


----------



## accio sacculus

SassyCR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi Chameleon (think 2012). Purchased at a high end consignment store (but you never know). I hope I followed the rules correctly and took essential photos. Thank you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040269
> View attachment 3040273
> View attachment 3040276
> View attachment 3040277
> View attachment 3040278
> View attachment 3040279



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## SassyCR

Oh thank goodness. Thank you!!!!


----------



## MistiquePosh

Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag I just purchased? I don't know the name of the bag and it seems to me it is not leather... thank you


----------



## MistiquePosh

Here are more pictures. Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

MistiquePosh said:


> Hello! Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag I just purchased? I don't know the name of the bag and it seems to me it is not leather... thank you



Please see post #1 for posting format, thank you.


----------



## MistiquePosh

Item name: I don't know
Link: I've purchased it from a second hand local store
Photos: attached
I hope I posted ok now, because if not, I don't know what else to change about my post...

It seems to me that it is not leather on the handles and top part.
Thank you!


----------



## victoriasueno

Can someone please take a look at this and authenticate. I emailed their customer service and they said this bag doesn't have a hologram. 

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbag...coated-canvas-drawstring-tote-bag-8bh240.html


Fendi Black Zucchino Spalmati Coated Canvas Drawstring Tote Bag 8BH240


----------



## accio sacculus

MistiquePosh said:


> Item name: I don't know
> Link: I've purchased it from a second hand local store
> Photos: attached
> I hope I posted ok now, because if not, I don't know what else to change about my post...
> 
> It seems to me that it is not leather on the handles and top part.
> Thank you!



This is an authentic Fendi Magic Bag


----------



## tanlena2008

Hi... Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag ? there's no hologram 
tqvm


----------



## tanlena2008

tanlena2008 said:


> Hi... Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag ? there's no hologram
> tqvm



there's no hologram


----------



## MistiquePosh

accio sacculus said:


> This is an authentic Fendi Magic Bag



Thank you very much!! &#9786;&#9786;


----------



## LvPurseHaveKids

Hello.  I'm hoping that someone can authenticate this Fendi bag for me.  Thanks in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): I think it's a Chef Giant Tote
Link (if available, if not, provide source):  Bought at a local consignment store.


----------



## accio sacculus

LvPurseHaveKids said:


> Hello.  I'm hoping that someone can authenticate this Fendi bag for me.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): I think it's a Chef Giant Tote
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  Bought at a local consignment store.




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## LvPurseHaveKids

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Wonderful! Thank you


----------



## beadgirl1966

Hello everyone!  Just wanted to say "thank you" for this site!!!!!!!  It has helped me so much.  I recently went to a Goodwill store and purchased a Fendi purse from their boutique.  I was so happy when I found it, but was completely rendered stupid to find it is a fake.

This site is incredible and offers the best info I've seen for spotting fakes.  I had told the store before at another location that the Coach I had purchased was a fake.  I left it with them.  They said there are people who still like to purchase fakes due to the name.

I refuse to buy anything that does not go for the designer to be recognized.  Saddly enough, a lesson learned, forgotten and learned again.

I say "kudos" to this site!  Without this site I very easily could have put it on ebay unknowlingly it was a fake.

I may be poor, but I'd rather be without than to have support a fake.


----------



## Mermaid0807

Hi

Please help authenticate, thank you!!

Item name:Collectable RARE LIMITED EDITION Beaded Fendi Baguette with LIZARD Skin
Item link:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/252004114378?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Item number: 
252004114378


----------



## Mermaid0807

Oh dear I can't seem to find the function to attach the photos


----------



## Mermaid0807

Seller ID- capri1221


----------



## Mermaid0807

Hi

I have updated the link as the auction expired. 
Kindly advise if this bag is authentic. Thank you.

Item name: Collectable RARE LIMITED EDITION Beaded Fendi Baguette with LIZARD Skin
Limited Edition
Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectable...endi-Baguette-with-LIZARD-Skin-/252011676305?
Item number: 252011676305
Seller Id: Capri1221


----------



## accio sacculus

Mermaid0807 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have updated the link as the auction expired.
> Kindly advise if this bag is authentic. Thank you.
> 
> Item name: Collectable RARE LIMITED EDITION Beaded Fendi Baguette with LIZARD Skin
> Limited Edition
> Item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Collectable...endi-Baguette-with-LIZARD-Skin-/252011676305?
> Item number: 252011676305
> Seller Id: Capri1221



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## viloveshandbags

Hi all, 
Please help authenticate:

Seller: stjn9606
Item number: 131546595263
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131546595263&globalID=EBAY-ENCA 

Thanks!


----------



## kinmod

I bought this bag off EBay and found that it has no hologram and serial but was wondering if thats because its limited edition as I only see a similar one in Net a porter
Item Name: Fendi Rare Black Owl Monster Peekaboo Bag
Number: 201350276658
SellerID: karina.dushyna
Item link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201350276658&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## june79

Hello, would really appreciate if you athenticate this Fendi Pikaboo bag.
This is a private seller.


----------



## vanillaskiesxx

Hi! I appreciate your help, thank you!




*Item Name: Mini Peekaboo*
*Link: a friend is the seller*
*Attach photos:*


----------



## accio sacculus

viloveshandbags said:


> Hi all,
> Please help authenticate:
> 
> Seller: stjn9606
> Item number: 131546595263
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131546595263&globalID=EBAY-ENCA
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kinmod said:


> I bought this bag off EBay and found that it has no hologram and serial but was wondering if thats because its limited edition as I only see a similar one in Net a porter
> Item Name: Fendi Rare Black Owl Monster Peekaboo Bag
> Number: 201350276658
> SellerID: karina.dushyna
> Item link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=201350276658&globalID=EBAY-US



There should be a serial number under the leather Fendi tab and and RFID tag, would need to see photos of those...


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, would really appreciate if you athenticate this Fendi Pikaboo bag.
> This is a private seller.



Your photos are too small.  Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

vanillaskiesxx said:


> Hi! I appreciate your help, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Mini Peekaboo*
> *Link: a friend is the seller*
> *Attach photos:*



It's fake!


----------



## kinmod

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number under the leather Fendi tab and and RFID tag, would need to see photos of those...


Hi,
Apologies, I am unable to provide those photos as I can not find it anywhere hence the question around whether or not there could possibly be an authentic Fendi bag without both of those. The only place I ever seen this model was specifically only sold on Net-a-porter and its only available in medium and silver hardware. Here are the photos of the bag but there is no hologram or leather tag.


----------



## accio sacculus

kinmod said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies, I am unable to provide those photos as I can not find it anywhere hence the question around whether or not there could possibly be an authentic Fendi bag without both of those. The only place I ever seen this model was specifically only sold on Net-a-porter and its only available in medium and silver hardware. Here are the photos of the bag but there is no hologram or leather




Sorry, any authentic Fendi from the last 12 years would have at least a serial number.


----------



## kinmod

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, any authentic Fendi from the last 12 years would have at least a serial number.


Oh well, I was trying really hard to find a reason to keep it because its beyond beautiful in this Owl style. I can't find any other authentic ones (or even fake for that matter) in this style. Do you have any site recommended that you think I can find this but an authentic piece?


----------



## viloveshandbags

Listing is over, thanks anyway!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Hello, I'm new to Fendi bags and I'm not sure what to look for but I'm currently interested in this bag. The price isn't that bad too.

2Jours Elite Leather Shopper Bag in Neon Blue
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181777423599

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## kovanich

Hello,

Could you please authenticate this by the way bag for me please. I've just bought it and got 7 days to refuse it if needed. Thanks. 
Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way Tan Brown Satchel Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/46548/fendi-by-the-way-tan-brown-satchel-bag

thanks !!!


----------



## accio sacculus

ilysukixD said:


> Hello, I'm new to Fendi bags and I'm not sure what to look for but I'm currently interested in this bag. The price isn't that bad too.
> 
> 2Jours Elite Leather Shopper Bag in Neon Blue
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181777423599
> 
> Thank you in advance!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kovanich said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this by the way bag for me please. I've just bought it and got 7 days to refuse it if needed. Thanks.
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way Tan Brown Satchel Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/46548/fendi-by-the-way-tan-brown-satchel-bag
> 
> thanks !!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> Your photos are too small.  Would need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...



Hello again. Finally got the pics. These are the only ones I could get. Hope that it will help.


----------



## powee

Please authenticate this Fendi bag

Name - Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Seller - ldantiques07
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/111695954105?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
Item number &#8211; 111695954105

My own picture (i already bought this)
i spotted some parts of the bag and thinking this bag is not authentic such as labels inside the bag and the turn lock gold hardware. 
And there is no hologram.
Please help so i can solve things out with the seller. Thank you in advanced! 


img.in.th/images/2f8fdd90e1274b27ee7ee9218a42bbea.jpg
img.in.th/images/ef42dafdd52a5e4b7c52e896708be065.jpg
img.in.th/images/fd38a4a5fb74e5e10bc0cfbe290f74b6.jpg
img.in.th/images/4b47ecbe1d8ce0db2293795f0cae4577.jpg
img.in.th/images/36d5b921ddf56a8351fcd105320c2297.jpg
img.in.th/images/c6e36ef3a71bb059ab9ba25886757d01.jpg
img.in.th/images/2d8a4b5a155a1c4eba02f62b4cafa8c3.jpg
img.in.th/images/be16ed846d5909dd51303040f5f0d716.jpg
img.in.th/images/3743629774c819d2e4b64b905e8d9aa3.jpg
img.in.th/images/f3de63aedc1890dda9c20109e0120576.jpg
img.in.th/images/60ce6d71c22fc62fced040a3580c505f.jpg
img.in.th/images/ba7062d2c6cdff00c9778e81c3dad746.jpg
img.in.th/images/6985300a30f754bc4b54cefacb3a57df.jpg
img.in.th/images/27f6eb011adc4bb9634266db6b8cb19d.jpg
img.in.th/images/ac5725908832ec5cc2031b12dff3cf0a.jpg
img.in.th/images/68bdfe4160a393a40db0ee2b79bb7cde.jpg
img.in.th/images/f96beca5780d8d702940f3b7b6e042bc.jpg


----------



## kovanich

Hello again,

Finally got all the pics. let me know if you need more. Thanks !





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...



Here's my original post

Could you please authenticate this by the way bag for me please. I've just bought it and got 7 days to refuse it if needed. Thanks. 
Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way Tan Brown Satchel Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/ite...wn-satchel-bag

thanks !!!


----------



## baglovetoshop

Hello Bag Experts,

Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag?

Name: Fendi Roma
Seller: vmyth
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331595302669?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Item Number: 331595302669

The RFID label does not show a serial number. Is this a red flag? 
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## walkinchile

Hi!!
I am new to this blog. Hope you guys can help me out with the authentication of two Fendi bags I bought. 

The first one is a Fendi Zucchino Blue Handbag (not sure if that´s the right name). Serial Number: 2305.16327.618
Made in Italy
The link for the pictures is the following: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121631567208?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(it appears as a sold item, you have to click on the item to see more pictures)

The second on is a Fendi Zucchino Purple Handbag with leather details.
Serial Number: 2370-8BR429-MGU-049
Made in Italy.
The link for the pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141645811563?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(it appears as a sold item, you have to click on the item to see more pictures)

Any comments about the bags would really help me out! If you think they are fake I would appreciate you telling me how you came to the conclusion. 
Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello again. Finally got the pics. These are the only ones I could get. Hope that it will help.



Sorry, these are too small...


----------



## accio sacculus

powee said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi bag
> 
> Name - Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Seller - ldantiques07
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/111695954105?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> Item number  111695954105
> 
> My own picture (i already bought this)
> i spotted some parts of the bag and thinking this bag is not authentic such as labels inside the bag and the turn lock gold hardware.
> And there is no hologram.
> Please help so i can solve things out with the seller. Thank you in advanced!
> 
> 
> img.in.th/images/2f8fdd90e1274b27ee7ee9218a42bbea.jpg
> img.in.th/images/ef42dafdd52a5e4b7c52e896708be065.jpg
> img.in.th/images/fd38a4a5fb74e5e10bc0cfbe290f74b6.jpg
> img.in.th/images/4b47ecbe1d8ce0db2293795f0cae4577.jpg
> img.in.th/images/36d5b921ddf56a8351fcd105320c2297.jpg
> img.in.th/images/c6e36ef3a71bb059ab9ba25886757d01.jpg
> img.in.th/images/2d8a4b5a155a1c4eba02f62b4cafa8c3.jpg
> img.in.th/images/be16ed846d5909dd51303040f5f0d716.jpg
> img.in.th/images/3743629774c819d2e4b64b905e8d9aa3.jpg
> img.in.th/images/f3de63aedc1890dda9c20109e0120576.jpg
> img.in.th/images/60ce6d71c22fc62fced040a3580c505f.jpg
> img.in.th/images/ba7062d2c6cdff00c9778e81c3dad746.jpg
> img.in.th/images/6985300a30f754bc4b54cefacb3a57df.jpg
> img.in.th/images/27f6eb011adc4bb9634266db6b8cb19d.jpg
> img.in.th/images/ac5725908832ec5cc2031b12dff3cf0a.jpg
> img.in.th/images/68bdfe4160a393a40db0ee2b79bb7cde.jpg
> img.in.th/images/f96beca5780d8d702940f3b7b6e042bc.jpg



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

kovanich said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Finally got all the pics. let me know if you need more. Thanks !
> 
> Here's my original post
> 
> Could you please authenticate this by the way bag for me please. I've just bought it and got 7 days to refuse it if needed. Thanks.
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way Tan Brown Satchel Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/ite...wn-satchel-bag
> 
> thanks !!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

baglovetoshop said:


> Hello Bag Experts,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> Name: Fendi Roma
> Seller: vmyth
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/331595302669?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> Item Number: 331595302669
> 
> The RFID label does not show a serial number. Is this a red flag?
> Thank you very much in advance.



Would need to see a clear, close up pic of the RFID tag number....


----------



## accio sacculus

walkinchile said:


> Hi!!
> I am new to this blog. Hope you guys can help me out with the authentication of two Fendi bags I bought.
> 
> The first one is a Fendi Zucchino Blue Handbag (not sure if that´s the right name). Serial Number: 2305.16327.618
> Made in Italy
> The link for the pictures is the following: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121631567208?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> (it appears as a sold item, you have to click on the item to see more pictures)
> 
> The second on is a Fendi Zucchino Purple Handbag with leather details.
> Serial Number: 2370-8BR429-MGU-049
> Made in Italy.
> The link for the pictures: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141645811563?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> (it appears as a sold item, you have to click on the item to see more pictures)
> 
> Any comments about the bags would really help me out! If you think they are fake I would appreciate you telling me how you came to the conclusion.
> Thanks in advanced!!!



Both look good, IMO!


----------



## powee

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



oh thank you so much !!
i will contact the seller to return the item!!


----------



## indefinite

Can someone tell me if this bag is authentic


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> Would need to see a clear, close up pic of the RFID tag number....


 
The seller provided these pictures and told me that the serial number is not shown on the RFID tag. The tag could have been over sewn to the inside with the lining.


Could you please take a look at the pictures and advise me if the bag is authentic? Thank you very much!


----------



## walkinchile

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good, IMO!



Wow that´s good news, i thought the blue zucchino was fake. That the fendi tag bothers me because it is asymmetric and the stitching job is irregular (some stitches are smaller than the other ones). Could you please take another look? I want to sell this bag but the reputation of my store could be on the line. Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## kinmod

I am still on the quest to find a monster peekaboo and I came across this one just now that looks very very very attractive. However the price is just too good to be true. Would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this purse!!!!

Hello Bag Experts,

Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag?

Name: Fendi Monster peekaboo
Seller: alexloumena
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261960930378&globalID=EBAY-US 
Item Number: 261960930378


----------



## Fond of Frames

Hi there, 

I'm a newbie, so pardon if I'm starting a post in the wrong place; I didn't see a 'start a new thread.' (Need coffee!)

I found this bag in a Goodwill (be still my heart) in so-so condition. I've been cleaning it carefully, and, looking at the photos, still have a few spots. I have google-imaged and searched my brains out, but have only seen one bag with this design (a closed ebay sale where it was in snake?). No luck on the info on the tag either.

Pretty sure that it is the real deal, because no one would go to this quality level to fake, but would like confirmation, and if possible information on the date of creation.

Thank you so much!

FOF


----------



## accio sacculus

kinmod said:


> I am still on the quest to find a monster peekaboo and I came across this one just now that looks very very very attractive. However the price is just too good to be true. Would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this purse!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Bag Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Fendi Monster peekaboo
> 
> Seller: alexloumena
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261960930378&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Item Number: 261960930378




It's fake


----------



## mdavis2581

Hello Experts,

I purchased a purse at a thrift shop in Colorado and was hoping it's very vintage!  There's no RFID tag and no serial number tag, but those are the only things that are missing.


----------



## accio sacculus

baglovetoshop said:


> The seller provided these pictures and told me that the serial number is not shown on the RFID tag. The tag could have been over sewn to the inside with the lining.
> 
> 
> Could you please take a look at the pictures and advise me if the bag is authentic? Thank you very much!



I think it looks okay, but I'd feel more comfortable if I could see the RFID numbers....


----------



## accio sacculus

mdavis2581 said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I purchased a purse at a thrift shop in Colorado and was hoping it's very vintage!  There's no RFID tag and no serial number tag, but those are the only things that are missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3059826
> View attachment 3059827
> View attachment 3059828
> View attachment 3059830
> View attachment 3059831
> View attachment 3059832
> View attachment 3059833



Unfortunately, it's not very vintage, it's very fake!


----------



## baglovetoshop

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks okay, but I'd feel more comfortable if I could see the RFID numbers....


Thank you so much!


----------



## kinmod

Totally....I just realized that she posted photos of 2 diff bags...so sorry for wasting your time. Will look more carefully next time.


----------



## sandeyes

Kindly authenticate. The seller states that there is no hologram. Thanks!

Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Satchel Tri Color In Red (rust, burnt orange)
Item Number: 231618845987
Seller ID: ajc451 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-By-Th...urnt-orange-/231618845987?hash=item35ed8f1d23


----------



## accio sacculus

sandeyes said:


> Kindly authenticate. The seller states that there is no hologram. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Satchel Tri Color In Red (rust, burnt orange)
> Item Number: 231618845987
> Seller ID: ajc451
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-By-Th...urnt-orange-/231618845987?hash=item35ed8f1d23



Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag...


----------



## Fond of Frames

Anyone?  love love this bag and would love to know its pedigree. Thanks.


----------



## London 411

Just found my first Fendi bag online and I love it....I know nothing about Fendi so any help from you ladies would be very much appreciated! 

*Seller:*miami.blogger
*Listing Number:*321803359737
*Title:*FENDI Du Jour Zucca Momogram Handbag - Large - Retail $1200 - EUC
*Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/321803359737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi, I would really appreciate if I could get this Fendi Authenticate.

Item Name: Fendi colorblock bag
Listing num: 181795602501
Seller: loukpeach
Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/FENDI-2J...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53dcc045

Thank you so much for your kind help.


----------



## accio sacculus

London 411 said:


> Just found my first Fendi bag online and I love it....I know nothing about Fendi so any help from you ladies would be very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> *Seller:*miami.blogger
> 
> *Listing Number:*321803359737
> 
> *Title:*FENDI Du Jour Zucca Momogram Handbag - Large - Retail $1200 - EUC
> 
> *Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/321803359737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if I could get this Fendi Authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi colorblock bag
> Listing num: 181795602501
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/FENDI-2J...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53dcc045
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help.




Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## casseyelsie

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...




Thanks Accio, I requested already and awaiting for seller to reply me.


----------



## chubbychicken

Hello experts, can someone please authenticate this Fendi Mama for me? I tried looking all over online to find comparable pics to do this myself but I'm not having much luck. Thank You in advance. 


http://i.imgur.com/aDb01ym.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4ezA99h.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8Vooi5o.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/opieugL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/r5s0ZTC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hfYl6Fq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8Rieg8S.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/XDo6j2A.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jXJ0YBv.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jC8eCD8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/IJdIiqS.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Boe17dJ.jpg


----------



## London 411

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


Thank you so much for taking the time to look at my request.

IGNORE THIS MESSAGE PLEASE! I don't know how to delete a message once it is posted so I am just editing it. The seller just raised her starting bid, I am no longer interested, so my search continues.

I have a quick question...I'm not sure you can/want to answer...I just don't know what else to do.

When I originally asked the seller for additional photos so I could post them here she responded right away...I did not request one of the hologram at the time...darn it! However, since my second request to the seller for additional photos...the hologram...I have not heard back.

I really love this bag and am thinking of maybe bidding and, if/when I win it, then sending the hologram photo in; not ideal, I know.

Here is my question...and I understand if you cannot answer.

When you look at photos of this bag are you leaning more towards "fake" or "authentic" and need the hologram to confirm your suspicions?

Oh, and here is the link of the bag if you do need it.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321803359737?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Again...I completely understand if you prefer not to answer. Thanks for taking the time to read my second request.


----------



## sandeyes

Kindly authenticate. Thanks!

Item Name: Brand New Fendi By The Way Handbag Cherry Red Top Handle Crossbody
Item Number: 231615715454
Seller ID: yding1234  
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-F...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ed5f587e


----------



## accio sacculus

sandeyes said:


> Kindly authenticate. Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Brand New Fendi By The Way Handbag Cherry Red Top Handle Crossbody
> Item Number: 231615715454
> Seller ID: yding1234
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-F...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ed5f587e



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## sandeyes

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hi Please help to with this Fendi. Thanks so much for your time and effort.

Item Name: Fendi Spy
Item Number:201385384004
Seller ID: pheobedolly
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-R...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3811844


----------



## chubbychicken

Sorry. my post was skipped over but I guess I didn't post within the rules. My apologies. Looking to pick up this bag for someone about to leave town in a few days. I would kindly like this bag to be authenticated, thank you 


More hardware photo's.
http://imgur.com/SzzwQTP
http://imgur.com/imjJOYf














[/IMG]


----------



## aqw

Can anyone authenticate this "vintage" document holder? I am not expecting much. There is no serial number and I haven't seen this style before.

http://postimg.org/image/unra5m9yv/

s15.postimg.org/pb2frhm2f/IMG_5130.jpg

s15.postimg.org/q4f1k3s3b/IMG_5129.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi Please help to with this Fendi. Thanks so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item Number:201385384004
> Seller ID: pheobedolly
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-R...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3811844



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## mnhrbh

Hello
Can anyone tell me about this Fendi Baguette?  It is embroidered and has royal blue silk lining.  Looks like a plant or tree. 
Serial number is inside zippered pocket: 2375 / 26424 / 009
I purchased at an auction house from an estate - I think it has never been used. 
Thank you!


----------



## _purseaddict_

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi Please help to with this Fendi. Thanks so much for your time and effort.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item Number:201385384004
> Seller ID: pheobedolly
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-R...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3811844







accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...




Hi Accio Sacculus. 

Seller has replied to me. She said there is no hologram sticker inside bag. But she provided me with few extra photos.


----------



## accio sacculus

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus.
> 
> Seller has replied to me. She said there is no hologram sticker inside bag. But she provided me with few extra photos.
> 
> View attachment 3065267
> 
> View attachment 3065268
> 
> View attachment 3065269
> 
> View attachment 3065270




There would be at least the black fabric tag that the hologram would have been on... I need to see that... It should be on the opposite seam of the leather serial strip...


----------



## _purseaddict_

accio sacculus said:


> There would be at least the black fabric tag that the hologram would have been on... I need to see that... It should be on the opposite seam of the leather serial strip...




Okay. I will request again and hopefully she will be helpful. [emoji3] thanks Accio


----------



## ayanami

Hi, 

 Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. I purchase this bag from someone couple days ago. The leather feels quite different compare to the one I saw in local boutique store. 

Item name: Peekaboo Regular VITEL/NAPP/NERO +ORO SOFT

8BN226 00K4L F0KUR


Thank you!!


----------



## mnhrbh

Hello
Can anyone tell me about this Fendi Baguette?  It is embroidered and has royal blue silk lining.  Looks like a plant or tree. 
Serial number is inside zippered pocket: 2375 / 26424 / 009
I purchased at an auction house from an estate - I think it has never been used. 
Thank you!


----------



## _purseaddict_

accio sacculus said:


> There would be at least the black fabric tag that the hologram would have been on... I need to see that... It should be on the opposite seam of the leather serial strip...


Hi  Accio, seller finally managed to find hologram after guidance from you.  She was impressed I knew so much and I frankly told her it wasn't me lol. Told her about our amazing authenticator in TPF! So here is the hologram as requested. Thank you so much.

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/rP4AAOSw9N1Vpunm/$_0.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/byQAAOSwjVVVpunn/$_0.JPG


----------



## _purseaddict_

oops sorry! I am in trouble. I do not know how to post photos I received from my eBay message here. Will try again.


----------



## johnniegirlatl

Hi All,

I had to cross the aisle for some help for one my sisters. She found a bag she had been wanting on RueLaLa for an absolute steal. When we unpacked it, we noticed that there was plastic on the handles, no yellow card and no hologram inside. It does have white cards and a label on the shipping bag with serial numbers that match the inside label. Since I'm absolutely not a Fendi expert, I told her I would defer to your expertise in this thread. 

I have put several photos in a Dropbox folder for you (if a box asking you if you're new to Dropbox pops up, just click the X to close it and see the pictures):

http://******/1M6LDCB

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hi  Accio, seller finally managed to find hologram after guidance from you.  She was impressed I knew so much and I frankly told her it wasn't me lol. Told her about our amazing authenticator in TPF! So here is the hologram as requested. Thank you so much.
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/rP4AAOSw9N1Vpunm/$_0.JPG
> 
> http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/z/byQAAOSwjVVVpunn/$_0.JPG




Sorry, the links are not working


----------



## _purseaddict_

I really need help.  If anyone here know how to attach photos from eBay message, please teach me. The bidding will end in just few more hours. Thank you so much.


----------



## accio sacculus

_purseaddict_ said:


> I really need help.  If anyone here know how to attach photos from eBay message, please teach me. The bidding will end in just few more hours. Thank you so much.




I think you need to copy the photos to your PC and then upload them here


----------



## chubbychicken

Dear Accio Sacculus,


As a fellow Vancouver Canucks fan, can you please help me authenticate this Forever Mama? I would really really appreciate it. Thank You...  its been a rough off season such a losing players like lack and bieksa lol. 


The gallery for all of the images of the bag/harware are in this gallery. 
http://imgur.com/a/OCN4g


----------



## casseyelsie

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...




Hi Accio, here is pic of serial number as requested. Thank you so much.


----------



## accio sacculus

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Accio, here is pic of serial number as requested. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3068016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068017




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## casseyelsie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!




Thanks Accio [emoji3]. Hehehe I'm so happy!!!


----------



## SpeakInStereo

Hello!  Can someone help please authenticate for me.  If you need any additional info/pics, please let me know!

Item Name:  Authentic Fendi 2jours mini
Item Number: 261968410919 
Seller ID: bella_boutiquev
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-2jours-mini-/261968410919

Comments from seller: I do not have the dust bag for the bag. I bought the bag last year from a duty-free shop in Korea.
I do not have the receipt for the bag. 
I believe Fendi no longer puts hologram sticker inside of the bag, instead, the new ones have RFID removable tag inside which I posted on the listing.
Also I posted the picture of the care cards and tag that came with the bag as well.

Please let me know if you have questions and thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

SpeakInStereo said:


> Hello!  Can someone help please authenticate for me.  If you need any additional info/pics, please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:  Authentic Fendi 2jours mini
> 
> Item Number: 261968410919
> 
> Seller ID: bella_boutiquev
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-2jours-mini-/261968410919
> 
> 
> 
> Comments from seller: I do not have the dust bag for the bag. I bought the bag last year from a duty-free shop in Korea.
> 
> I do not have the receipt for the bag.
> 
> I believe Fendi no longer puts hologram sticker inside of the bag, instead, the new ones have RFID removable tag inside which I posted on the listing.
> 
> Also I posted the picture of the care cards and tag that came with the bag as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have questions and thank you!




There is a lot that doesn't look right about this bag... But would need to see a pic of the leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## Guccigaga

Hello Respected Fendi authenticators

I used to authenticate on this forum for Gucci vintage bags but I got so busy I no longer have the time.  I do still sell on eBay and SOmeone is saying they received their FENDI bag and it is fake.  I would so appreciate if someone could please take a look at the auction:

NAME:  FENDI Authentic Logo Crossbody small messenger style purse

Item number: 381329597452

seller ID: Auctiongrove

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381329597452?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649

Thanks so much.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## mparra

Hello girls! I'm new to purse forum and I'm looking to purchase my first really nice bag  

Name: FENDI spy bag in brown
Seller: heldige
Item number: 201388771768
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201388771768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1

Attached is the leather serial number/tag.


----------



## accio sacculus

Guccigaga said:


> Hello Respected Fendi authenticators
> 
> I used to authenticate on this forum for Gucci vintage bags but I got so busy I no longer have the time.  I do still sell on eBay and SOmeone is saying they received their FENDI bag and it is fake.  I would so appreciate if someone could please take a look at the auction:
> 
> NAME:  FENDI Authentic Logo Crossbody small messenger style purse
> 
> Item number: 381329597452
> 
> seller ID: Auctiongrove
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/381329597452?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649
> 
> Thanks so much.  I really appreciate it.



Looks good to me...


----------



## accio sacculus

mparra said:


> Hello girls! I'm new to purse forum and I'm looking to purchase my first really nice bag
> 
> Name: FENDI spy bag in brown
> Seller: heldige
> Item number: 201388771768
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/201388771768?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Attached is the leather serial number/tag.



It's fake


----------



## Shhnzmn

Hello Fendi expert!  Im new here. 

Kindly help me to authenticate my bag. 

Item name: fendi petite 2jours 
Item number : 8056043810887
Purchased from Reebonz 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s844.photobucket.com/user/Shahnaz_MN/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads"></iframe>


----------



## Guccigaga

accio sacculus said:


> looks good to me...



thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Shhnzmn said:


> Hello Fendi expert!  Im new here.
> 
> Kindly help me to authenticate my bag.
> 
> Item name: fendi petite 2jours
> Item number : 8056043810887
> Purchased from Reebonz
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://s844.photobucket.com/user/Shahnaz_MN/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads"></iframe>



your link is not working


----------



## ilysukixD

FENDI Vitello Elite Medium 2Jours Tote Fuchsia

https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-medium-2jours-tote-fuchsia-85353

Thank you for the help!


----------



## accio sacculus

ilysukixD said:


> FENDI Vitello Elite Medium 2Jours Tote Fuchsia
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-medium-2jours-tote-fuchsia-85353
> 
> Thank you for the help!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## ilysukixD

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you, does the serial numbers tells you the year it was made? If so may I ask when is it? Thank you again!!


----------



## Shhnzmn

Hello dear. 

Thank you so much for the fast reply 

http://s844.photobucket.com/user/Shahnaz_MN/embed/slideshow/Mobile Uploads 

Here is the link. 
I hope its working &#128586;
Tq

Much appreciated


----------



## accio sacculus

Shhnzmn said:


> Hello dear.
> 
> Thank you so much for the fast reply
> 
> http://s844.photobucket.com/user/Shahnaz_MN/embed/slideshow/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Here is the link.
> I hope its working &#128586;
> Tq
> 
> Much appreciated



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Shhnzmn

Thanks for helping me. 
God bless ypur good heart and intention. 
Hugs


----------



## flyygal

Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this purse. TIA
ITEM: Fendi Fendista Pochette

Seller: NA

Link: NA

Pictures:


----------



## OrangeGraphite

Hi Everyone,

Could someone please give me an opinion on this? Thanks so much!

*Item Name (if you know   it): *Fendi Petite 2Jours, Black
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-2Jours-Black-Petite-Leather-Shopper-Bag/8689020/product.html
[note: overstock link shows a picture of the 2jours in brown, but the item is the black 2jours]*
*
Pictures available at: https://drive.google.com/folderview...FMUTJRcHlNeEFSNUdZRXBwU1hnZ3lPdFE&usp=sharing
I did my best with the serial number tag, but I couldn't get a totally clear shot of the numbers. Hopefully it's enough!


----------



## accio sacculus

tsavoritestar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Could someone please give me an opinion on this? Thanks so much!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): *Fendi Petite 2Jours, Black
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-2Jours-Black-Petite-Leather-Shopper-Bag/8689020/product.html
> [note: overstock link shows a picture of the 2jours in brown, but the item is the black 2jours]*
> *
> Pictures available at: https://drive.google.com/folderview...FMUTJRcHlNeEFSNUdZRXBwU1hnZ3lPdFE&usp=sharing
> I did my best with the serial number tag, but I couldn't get a totally clear shot of the numbers. Hopefully it's enough!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## polsay

Hi

I'm looking to buy the 2jours bag off Reebonz Marketplace. The seller has given me the serial number. Just to be safe, can you please see if this is authentic?

Item Name (if you know it): Medium Fendi 2Jours
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://marketplace.reebonz.com/en/product/bags/tote/fendi-2jours-medium-tote-bag/16272

Serial number: 8BH250 00D7E F0D2L


Thanks!


----------



## OrangeGraphite

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Yay!!! Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

polsay said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking to buy the 2jours bag off Reebonz Marketplace. The seller has given me the serial number. Just to be safe, can you please see if this is authentic?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Medium Fendi 2Jours
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://marketplace.reebonz.com/en/product/bags/tote/fendi-2jours-medium-tote-bag/16272
> 
> Serial number: 8BH250 00D7E F0D2L
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag/number to confirm...


----------



## flyygal

flyygal said:


> Hello ladies, can you please authenticate this purse. TIA
> ITEM: Fendi Fendista Pochette
> 
> Seller: NA
> 
> Link: NA
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 3074161
> View attachment 3074162
> 
> View attachment 3074163
> 
> View attachment 3074165
> 
> View attachment 3074166
> 
> View attachment 3074168




Hello, looks like my request has been skipped. I will appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of the Fendista I just received from the seller. Thank you


----------



## RueMonge

flyygal said:


> Hello, looks like my request has been skipped. I will appreciate an opinion on the authenticity of the Fendista I just received from the seller. Thank you


 
The seller or source is part of the information needed.  Please look at post one of this thread.


----------



## flyygal

Ladies can you give an opinion as to authenticity please. TIA

 Name: fendista Pochette

Item Number: 261954360220

Seller ID: noramd
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261954360220


Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261954360220

Additional photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	















I hope this helps


----------



## accio sacculus

flyygal said:


> Ladies can you give an opinion as to authenticity please. TIA
> 
> Name: fendista Pochette
> 
> Item Number: 261954360220
> 
> Seller ID: noramd
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/261954360220
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/261954360220
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3075937
> 
> View attachment 3075943
> 
> View attachment 3075944
> 
> View attachment 3075946
> 
> View attachment 3075947
> View attachment 3075948
> 
> View attachment 3075951
> 
> 
> I hope this helps



Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## flyygal

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number under the leather tab...




Thanks for taking time to look at it. Here's a picture of serial number under the leather tab


----------



## mparra

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you! Luckily I got outbid! However I did not fare so well on a purchase for the fendi spy bag on PoshMark! I should have been more patient and do more research...in the process of getting it claimed for a return. Wish me luck!


----------



## accio sacculus

flyygal said:


> Thanks for taking time to look at it. Here's a picture of serial number under the leather tab
> 
> View attachment 3076971



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## flyygal

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thank you so much for your time. :hugs


----------



## SummerMango

Hi!

Can you please authenticate this bag for 
	

		
			
		

		
	









	

		
			
		

		
	
me. I would really appreciate it so much. 

Name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucch Mogano Panna

Item No: NA

Seller: NA 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji120]&#127997;


----------



## starstonebb

Could you authenticate this Fendi 3jour for me? Thank you!

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 3Jour*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): Overstock*
*Attach photos: see below (more pictures in the next post)*


----------



## starstonebb

Continued from previous post. Thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

starstonebb said:


> Could you authenticate this Fendi 3jour for me? Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 3Jour*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Overstock*
> *Attach photos: see below (more pictures in the next post)*



Need to see a clear, close up pic of the RFID number to confirm...


----------



## starstonebb

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up pic of the RFID number to confirm...


From what I know, new Fendi bags have RFDI numbers sewn on the inside of the label so unless I cut up the label I wouldn't be able to take a picture of the RFDI number. Is that consistent with what you've seen? I'm not sure how else to find the RFDI number.


----------



## Monasharky

Hi, I purchased this bag Fendi bag from a private seller from an online fashion bazaar in Denmark. I would really like to know if the bag is authentic. Please help me out.

Best Regards
Mona

http://i.imgur.com/uhCqGkQ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/i4fKWtd.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/7CyMRqf.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ymM5ILa.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/XBGplcZ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/FCw00Hu.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/sFa9SYy.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/6aP0VbW.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/B031wAk.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/0HHYLBD.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/vWFNihB.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/f0w9reZ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/91ZOUXQ.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/dKcefsS.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/fnQyqlG.jpg


----------



## dtorrepalma

Hello,

Please help authenticate

Item Name: Fendi Monster Backpack
eBay item number:252037785777
Seller ID: deezskeez1 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Backp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Appreciate it.

D


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi!  Could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Bag?

Item Name: Fendi Spy
Item No: 261984160283
Seller ID: hubylove1997
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Tan-B...obo-Spy-Bag-/261984160283?hash=item3cff790a1b

Thanks a lot!


----------



## accio sacculus

dtorrepalma said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help authenticate
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Monster Backpack
> eBay item number:252037785777
> Seller ID: deezskeez1
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Backp...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Appreciate it.
> 
> D



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

casseyelsie said:


> Hi!  Could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Bag?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item No: 261984160283
> Seller ID: hubylove1997
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Tan-B...obo-Spy-Bag-/261984160283?hash=item3cff790a1b
> 
> Thanks a lot!



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Monasharky said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag Fendi bag from a private seller from an online fashion bazaar in Denmark. I would really like to know if the bag is authentic. Please help me out.
> 
> Best Regards
> Mona
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uhCqGkQ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/i4fKWtd.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7CyMRqf.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ymM5ILa.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XBGplcZ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FCw00Hu.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/sFa9SYy.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/6aP0VbW.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/B031wAk.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/0HHYLBD.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/vWFNihB.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/f0w9reZ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/91ZOUXQ.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/dKcefsS.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/fnQyqlG.jpg



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## dtorrepalma

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Had a feeling it is fake. Thank you!


----------



## Monasharky

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


Hi, here are 2 close up pic of the serial. Thank you very much.

http://i.imgur.com/rncWet0.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/YiLMqzw.jpg


----------



## casseyelsie

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




Ouch!  So sad [emoji24] second time I found spy in this design but it's fake. I didn't win bidding on 1st bag that's authentic


----------



## SummerMango

SummerMango said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078473
> View attachment 3078474
> View attachment 3078475
> View attachment 3078477
> View attachment 3078478
> View attachment 3078479
> View attachment 3078480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me. I would really appreciate it so much.
> 
> Name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucch Mogano Panna
> 
> Item No: NA
> 
> Seller: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078470
> View attachment 3078471
> View attachment 3078472
> 
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji120]&#127997;




Hi! 

Just wanted to know if you needed any more information to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## hales0408

Can you Authenticate this 

Fendi-Canvas-Tote

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191647980536


----------



## starstonebb

starstonebb said:


> Sorry about this post. I quoted the wrong post.


----------



## starstonebb

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up pic of the RFID number to confirm...


Hi, sorry to bother you again! But I just wanted to confirm how I can  find the RFDI number without cutting up the label. I'm worried that once  I cut up the label and the bag turns out to be fake Overstock won't  take it back because the bag won't be in its original condition anymore.  

I also googled the serial number of this Fendi and it shows up on a lot  of the questionable Chinese sites. Are serial numbers unique to a style  or unique to a particular bag? 

Thanks a lot for your time and help!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## accio sacculus

starstonebb said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you again! But I just wanted to confirm how I can  find the RFDI number without cutting up the label. I'm worried that once  I cut up the label and the bag turns out to be fake Overstock won't  take it back because the bag won't be in its original condition anymore.
> 
> I also googled the serial number of this Fendi and it shows up on a lot  of the questionable Chinese sites. Are serial numbers unique to a style  or unique to a particular bag?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your time and help!!! I really appreciate it!



Is there no number at the bottom of that tag where the little scissors are?  Serial numbers are model numbers so they can repeat on the same bag...


----------



## Monasharky

Monasharky said:


> Hi, here are 2 close up pic of the serial. Thank you very much.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rncWet0.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YiLMqzw.jpg


Hi, I dont know if you saw my reply. But here it is again. I really appreciate it.

Here are 2 close up pic of the serial. Thank you very much.

http://i.imgur.com/rncWet0.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/YiLMqzw.jpg


----------



## Esut

Hi! I'm new to TPF and was wondering if someone could help me authenticate my newly purchased Peekaboo  

I bought this off a private reseller on Instagram

*Item Name (on tags): *Fendi Peekaboo Regular Vit.Morgan/Nappa Shiny
*Item Number (on tags)*:8BN226K4LF0NJ3
*Seller ID:* (Instagram) @kiddybrand
*Link:* https://instagram.com/kiddybrand/

This is a photobucket link to the photos of the bag, including the serial tag and the RFID tag, there doesn't seem to be a hologram tag.

*http://s51.photobucket.com/user/cupubunny/library/*

Thank you so much


----------



## starstonebb

accio sacculus said:


> Is there no number at the bottom of that tag where the little scissors are?  Serial numbers are model numbers so they can repeat on the same bag...



Oh! I never noticed there's a number there. Sorry about that. Please see picture. Thanks again!!


----------



## Roche

Need your help please!

Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301698260615?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l4878&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId
Seller: gnrfan
Model: Fendi Spy

Thanks!


----------



## dtorrepalma

Hello

Is this authentic?

Item Name: Fendi Fur Monster Eye Backpack
eBay item number: 261981094348
Seller ID: jean.gaultier
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-fur-monster-eye-backpack-/261981094348?


----------



## accio sacculus

starstonebb said:


> Oh! I never noticed there's a number there. Sorry about that. Please see picture. Thanks again!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Roche said:


> Need your help please!
> 
> Ebay link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/301698260615?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l4878&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT#shpCntId
> Seller: gnrfan
> Model: Fendi Spy
> 
> Thanks!



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

dtorrepalma said:


> Hello
> 
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Fur Monster Eye Backpack
> eBay item number: 261981094348
> Seller ID: jean.gaultier
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-fur-monster-eye-backpack-/261981094348?



Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag and number and a clearer pic of the serial number...


----------



## Roche

Thank you! Another fake on Ebay, so sad...​


----------



## Monasharky

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


Why are you not responding to my reply? 

Hi, here are 2 close up pic of the serial. Thank you very much.

http://i.imgur.com/rncWet0.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/YiLMqzw.jpg


----------



## bambistyle

Name: Crystal Monster Bag Bug Key Chain
Number:171867486748
Seller:gallery.69
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Authen...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280419ba1c

TIA!


----------



## Esut

Esut said:


> Hi! I'm new to TPF and was wondering if someone could help me authenticate my newly purchased Peekaboo
> 
> I bought this off a private reseller on Instagram
> 
> *Item Name (on tags): *Fendi Peekaboo Regular Vit.Morgan/Nappa Shiny
> *Item Number (on tags)*:8BN226K4LF0NJ3
> *Seller ID:* (Instagram) @kiddybrand
> *Link:* https://instagram.com/kiddybrand/
> 
> This is a photobucket link to the photos of the bag, including the serial tag and the RFID tag, there doesn't seem to be a hologram tag.
> 
> *http://s51.photobucket.com/user/cupubunny/library/*
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi Accio Sacculus!
It looks like my request was skipped, did I format my post wrong? Or are there any more pictures or information I can give to help with the authentication? 

It would be much appreciated if you could help me take a look at this bag. Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Monasharky said:


> Hi, here are 2 close up pic of the serial. Thank you very much.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/rncWet0.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/YiLMqzw.jpg



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bambistyle said:


> Name: Crystal Monster Bag Bug Key Chain
> Number:171867486748
> Seller:gallery.69
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Authen...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item280419ba1c
> 
> TIA!



These are really hard to authenticate without a serial number, hologram and/or RFID tag...would need to see more pics of the back...


----------



## accio sacculus

Esut said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus!
> It looks like my request was skipped, did I format my post wrong? Or are there any more pictures or information I can give to help with the authentication?
> 
> It would be much appreciated if you could help me take a look at this bag. Thanks



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Esut

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## helloopanda

Hello! Could someone please help me tell if this is authentic or not? Thank you 

Item Name: 3jours Vitello/Nero
Item Number:8BH272 00D7E F0QA1
Seller ID: freestylecollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...e-/141732339107?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

More pictures
http://oi57.tinypic.com/2hdsnz6.jpg
http://oi62.tinypic.com/20ub9de.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/muy96r.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

helloopanda said:


> Hello! Could someone please help me tell if this is authentic or not? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: 3jours Vitello/Nero
> Item Number:8BH272 00D7E F0QA1
> Seller ID: freestylecollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...e-/141732339107?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> More pictures
> http://oi57.tinypic.com/2hdsnz6.jpg
> http://oi62.tinypic.com/20ub9de.jpg
> http://i62.tinypic.com/muy96r.jpg




Looks good, IMO


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi Ladies....

Can you please let me know if this is authentic...I'm in love with it and hoping yes.

Seller: Kai.17

Item Number:  111720751034



Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/111720751034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you in advance...aslo would you be able to tell the size?


----------



## Katk0tah

I bought grey petite 2jour online from italist,there is no hologram sticker inside and it came with two paperboard cards. is that enough to authenticity?


----------



## dtorrepalma

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag and number and a clearer pic of the serial number...



Here are what he sent me.


----------



## accio sacculus

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi Ladies....
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please let me know if this is authentic...I'm in love with it and hoping yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: Kai.17
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number:  111720751034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111720751034?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance...aslo would you be able to tell the size?




Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and a clear, more close up pic of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

dtorrepalma said:


> Here are what he sent me.




Would need to see a clear close up of the RFID tag both front and back, with the number...


----------



## polsay

Hi again!
I've got the bag now with me.... fingers crossed this is not fake!
I got this from Reebonz marketplace and the seller is in South Korea, bought it for a steal and wanted to be sure of its authenticity!

Here are some pics:
http://tinypic.com/r/v65dog/8
http://tinypic.com/r/2jd40t0/8
http://tinypic.com/r/10cvu2s/8
http://tinypic.com/r/29puogw/8

Please help authenticate this bag! Thanks heaps!


----------



## starstonebb

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so so much!


----------



## SummerMango

SummerMango said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078473
> View attachment 3078474
> View attachment 3078475
> View attachment 3078477
> View attachment 3078478
> View attachment 3078479
> View attachment 3078480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me. I would really appreciate it so much.
> 
> Name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucch Mogano Panna
> 
> Item No: NA
> 
> Seller: NA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078470
> View attachment 3078471
> View attachment 3078472
> 
> 
> Thank you so much [emoji253][emoji120]&#127997;




Hi,

Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so very much.


----------



## casseyelsie

casseyelsie said:


> Hi, I would really appreciate if I could get this Fendi Authenticate.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi colorblock bag
> Listing num: 181795602501
> Seller: loukpeach
> Link:http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/FENDI-2J...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53dcc045
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind help.







accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...







casseyelsie said:


> Hi Accio, here is pic of serial number as requested. Thank you so much.
> 
> View attachment 3068016
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068017







accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!







casseyelsie said:


> Thanks Accio [emoji3]. Hehehe I'm so happy!!!




Hi accio, I received my Fendi 2Jours color block. Today I look closely at the bag and was horrified to find a cut off cloth tag inside the bag. Should I be alarmed? Please advice. 






It is right apposite another cloth tag that has hologram tag shown in pics below





My own Black Petite Fendi 2Jours that I bought from Fendi store that both cloth tags but not cut off. Pic included below. 

Though from outside both preloved n my own black Petite 2Jours look the same to inexperienced buyer like me.


----------



## accio sacculus

casseyelsie said:


> Hi accio, I received my Fendi 2Jours color block. Today I look closely at the bag and was horrified to find a cut off cloth tag inside the bag. Should I be alarmed? Please advice.
> 
> View attachment 3087571
> View attachment 3087597
> View attachment 3087598
> 
> 
> It is right apposite another cloth tag that has hologram tag shown in pics below
> 
> View attachment 3087572
> View attachment 3087573
> 
> 
> My own Black Petite Fendi 2Jours that I bought from Fendi store that both cloth tags but not cut off. Pic included below.
> 
> Though from outside both preloved n my own black Petite 2Jours look the same to inexperienced buyer like me.
> 
> View attachment 3087582
> View attachment 3087587
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087576



Yes, it's fine, the seller just cut off the RFID tag...


----------



## llohl

HI, 

I bought this large 2Jours before finding this site, thinking it was a great deal:

Item Name: Large Fendi 2Jours
Item Number:371394424228
Seller ID: betteb
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371394424228?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Can you tell me is this a fake or real? The purse arrived yesterday and looks beautiful, but the dust bag they sent with it is very suspect (not well made at all). 

Inside it is the black stripe lining and the back of the leather at the top feels like a nice suede. Let me know if you need more pictures I can take them later at home. 

Thanks in advance for the help! Love the site, definitely learning a lot about my favorite brands.


----------



## juicyfabulous

Hi,
This is a private sale so the seller only sent pictures of the bag.

Item: fendi peekaboo mini nappa


----------



## juicyfabulous

juicyfabulous said:


> Hi,
> This is a private sale so the seller only sent pictures of the bag.
> 
> Item: fendi peekaboo mini nappa
> 
> View attachment 3087977
> View attachment 3087978
> View attachment 3087979
> View attachment 3087980




Sorry for the double post as I'm not able to edit or delete my previous post. I want to thank you in advance for authenticating the bag. The seller says she bought it in Paris and has the full set. Many thanks!


----------



## JDunphy

Can someone please validate this bag for me. I already purchased it prior to learning about this site, but if it is off, It is likely soon enough to do something about it.

Thanks in advance

*Item Name: *
*FENDI 2Jours large tote light pink nude handbag tote shopper leather *

*Item Number:*
151689248065
*Seller ID:*
 2014lvmirzo          	            (45 	                    )             
 100% Positive feedback

*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...de-handbag-tote-shopper-leather-/151689248065 


*


----------



## Redefield

Hi  I bought this Fendi from Salvation Army and was wondering, is it Authentic? Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

llohl said:


> HI,
> 
> I bought this large 2Jours before finding this site, thinking it was a great deal:
> 
> Item Name: Large Fendi 2Jours
> Item Number:371394424228
> Seller ID: betteb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371394424228?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you tell me is this a fake or real? The purse arrived yesterday and looks beautiful, but the dust bag they sent with it is very suspect (not well made at all).
> 
> Inside it is the black stripe lining and the back of the leather at the top feels like a nice suede. Let me know if you need more pictures I can take them later at home.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help! Love the site, definitely learning a lot about my favorite brands.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and both sides of the RFID tag, as well as the dustbag in questions...


----------



## accio sacculus

juicyfabulous said:


> Hi,
> This is a private sale so the seller only sent pictures of the bag.
> 
> Item: fendi peekaboo mini nappa
> 
> View attachment 3087977
> View attachment 3087978
> View attachment 3087979
> View attachment 3087980



 It's fake!


----------



## juicyfabulous

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!




Oh wow!! Thanks for helping me!


----------



## accio sacculus

JDunphy said:


> Can someone please validate this bag for me. I already purchased it prior to learning about this site, but if it is off, It is likely soon enough to do something about it.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item Name: *
> *FENDI 2Jours large tote light pink nude handbag tote shopper leather *
> 
> *Item Number:*
> 151689248065
> *Seller ID:*
> 2014lvmirzo          	            (45 	                    )
> 100% Positive feedback
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...de-handbag-tote-shopper-leather-/151689248065
> 
> 
> *



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

Redefield said:


> Hi  I bought this Fendi from Salvation Army and was wondering, is it Authentic? Thank you.



Please use the proper format for posting next time.  Need to see clearer pics of the hologram and serial number as well as a pic of the entire item...


----------



## accio sacculus

SummerMango said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you so very much.



We cannot authenticate unless you provide the source...this is why I have not authenticated it for you.  Please read Post #1 for posting rules.  Thank you.


----------



## Miss H

Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi:

Item Name: Fendi 3Jours Bordeaux Tote 
Listing num: 221843292185
Seller:  jl768 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-3Jour...G-/221843292185?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53dcc045

Thank you very for your help.


----------



## JDunphy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back...



Thanks Accio. I am out of town and will be home in a week. The bag is at home, so I will respond to you with those images when I return as I do not have them on my phone.

Thank you 

JD


----------



## Cynthchoo

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag for me please. 

Item Name: FENDI Vitello Calfskin Small Peekaboo Nero Black
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-calfskin-small-peekaboo-nero-black-91554

Thank you!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Cynthchoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag for me please.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Vitello Calfskin Small Peekaboo Nero Black
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-calfskin-small-peekaboo-nero-black-91554
> 
> Thank you!!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Miss H said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3Jours Bordeaux Tote
> Listing num: 221843292185
> Seller:  jl768
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-3Jour...G-/221843292185?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a53dcc045
> 
> Thank you very for your help.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, RFID tag and a clearer, close up of the serial number...


----------



## Miss H

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, RFID tag and a clearer, close up of the serial number...



Thank you, will try to get those pics. The serial number is posted though and you can zoom in to see, it's very clear.


----------



## llohl

> Originally Posted by llohl
> HI,
> 
> I bought this large 2Jours before finding this site, thinking it was a great deal:
> 
> Item Name: Large Fendi 2Jours
> Item Number:371394424228
> Seller ID: betteb
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/371394424228...:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Can you tell me is this a fake or real? The purse arrived yesterday and looks beautiful, but the dust bag they sent with it is very suspect (not well made at all).
> 
> Inside it is the black stripe lining and the back of the leather at the top feels like a nice suede. Let me know if you need more pictures I can take them later at home.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help! Love the site, definitely learning a lot about my favorite brands.





http://i57.tinypic.com/242tok0.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/ej9cf4.jpg
http://i60.tinypic.com/28h0414.jpg
http://i59.tinypic.com/110lyxj.jpg
http://i57.tinypic.com/b5jmdz.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

llohl said:


> http://i57.tinypic.com/242tok0.jpg
> http://i62.tinypic.com/ej9cf4.jpg
> http://i60.tinypic.com/28h0414.jpg
> http://i59.tinypic.com/110lyxj.jpg
> http://i57.tinypic.com/b5jmdz.jpg



Looks good, IMO!    The dustbag is a vintage dustbag...


----------



## Katk0tah

Katk0tah said:


> I bought grey petite 2jour online from italist,there is no hologram sticker inside and it came with two paperboard cards. is that enough to authenticity?


Pictures in page 282 post #4225
Answer me please


----------



## _purseaddict_

Hello. Can you please help me to see if this Fendi is genuine? Appreciate your help, thank you so much. 

Item Name: Fendi Selleria Brown Leather Bag 
Item Number: 191652935678 
Seller ID: loftatkw 
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...g-No49-1204-/191652935678?hash=item2c9f67b7fe


----------



## accio sacculus

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. Can you please help me to see if this Fendi is genuine? Appreciate your help, thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Brown Leather Bag
> Item Number: 191652935678
> Seller ID: loftatkw
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...g-No49-1204-/191652935678?hash=item2c9f67b7fe




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## fancypantsmom

Name : spybag
Source : estate sale

Not knowledgeable with Fendi at all but I really like this bag. The little case does not stay shut and the holograms missing from the tag. after doing a little research I saw that some holograms can be removed and some can't? Depends on the year one post said. Do you guys know if this is authentic?  the hardware is a polished brass/gold  type of color.  Any help is appreciated


----------



## fancypantsmom

So, finally able to upload pics.   Feels really solid and nice, but with  the hologram missing and the case not staying shut, do you think its authentic? ]Would a Fendi lover still purchase this with these issues, if authentic?  Thinking of selling it (only if authentic) but want to run it by the knowledgeable folks here ;then if all signs point to yes, I will get an official authentication.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xcru0twfn7fl2s8/AAAcwr5lYsPE2Azhw_1n__VEa


----------



## baglady.1

Ok


----------



## baglady.1

fancypantsmom said:


> So, finally able to upload pics.   Feels really solid and nice, but with  the hologram missing and the case not staying shut, do you think its authentic? ]Would a Fendi lover still purchase this with these issues, if authentic?  Thinking of selling it (only if authentic) but want to run it by the knowledgeable folks here ;then if all signs point to yes, I will get an official authentication.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xcru0twfn7fl2s8/AAAcwr5lYsPE2Azhw_1n__VEa


There are no pics shown public on that link. Suggest you use A public link or photobucket or use the paperclip icon on your dialogue box to upload pics from your hardrive.


----------



## fancypantsmom

fancypantsmom said:


> Name : spybag
> Source : estate sale
> 
> Not knowledgeable with Fendi at all but I really like this bag. The little case does not stay shut and the holograms missing from the tag. after doing a little research I saw that some holograms can be removed and some can't? Depends on the year one post said. Do you guys know if this is authentic?  the hardware is a polished brass/gold  type of color.  Any help is appreciated





baglady.1 said:


> There are no pics shown public on that link. Suggest you use A public link or photobucket or use the paperclip icon on your dialogue box to upload pics from your hardrive.



I just started using photobucket today and did preview post... all pics were there. Bear with me. It looked fine on my end. will try again. Thanks a million.


----------



## accio sacculus

fancypantsmom said:


> So, finally able to upload pics.   Feels really solid and nice, but with  the hologram missing and the case not staying shut, do you think its authentic? ]Would a Fendi lover still purchase this with these issues, if authentic?  Thinking of selling it (only if authentic) but want to run it by the knowledgeable folks here ;then if all signs point to yes, I will get an official authentication.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xcru0twfn7fl2s8/AAAcwr5lYsPE2Azhw_1n__VEa



I see them now...

It's fake!


----------



## fancypantsmom

Oh dear. Caused an illness... Sorry..[emoji40] thanks for the info. Thought I was losing my mind on the photos.


----------



## _purseaddict_

_purseaddict_ said:


> Hello. Can you please help me to see if this Fendi is genuine? Appreciate your help, thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Brown Leather Bag
> Item Number: 191652935678
> Seller ID: loftatkw
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...g-No49-1204-/191652935678?hash=item2c9f67b7fe




Hi accio. Seller didn't respond to my request of more photos. Without serial number we really cannot tell if it's authentic?  Sad. The bidding price is still good.


----------



## nui620

Hello. Can you please help me to see if this Fendi is genuine? Appreciate your help, thank you so much. 

Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo medium leather tote
Item Number: 261984799571
 Seller ID: alexloumena
LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-F...261984799571?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRIRTB:US:3160


----------



## Honeyblueskyy

Hi thanks for your help in advance 

Name: unknown
Source : consignment shop purchase


----------



## Sashad

Please help me to find out if it's authentic. 
TIA
Item name: Fendi peekaboo
Seller ID : driverla
Link: .ebay.com/itm/252052942271?ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11011.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D894481530db747c18be9f0f77b711fd8%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fcgi.ebay.com%252Fws%252FeBayISAPI


----------



## accio sacculus

nui620 said:


> Hello. Can you please help me to see if this Fendi is genuine? Appreciate your help, thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo medium leather tote
> Item Number: 261984799571
> Seller ID: alexloumena
> LINK: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-new-F...261984799571?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRIRTB:US:3160



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Honeyblueskyy said:


> Hi thanks for your help in advance
> 
> Name: unknown
> Source : consignment shop purchase



I think it's okay...


----------



## nouvellevague~

Item name: Fendi Taschenanhänger Tasche Bag Anhänger Bag Bugs Charm With Fox and Rabbit
Item number: 171854665948
Seller ID: elli1311
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171854665948&globalID=EBAY-US 


I haven't seen this one before, can anyone help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sashad

Please help me to find out if it authentic.
Thank you
Item name: Fendi peekaboo
Seller: driverla 

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252052942271?...&srcrot=e11011.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1


----------



## JDunphy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back...



Hello Accio, 

Below are the requested images, as well as a few additional images of the hardware and a link to the initial post. I hope these work. Let me know if you need more  images to authenticate this bag.

Thank you in advance




*Item Name: *
*FENDI 2Jours large tote light pink nude handbag tote shopper leather *

*Item Number:*
151689248065
*Seller ID:*
 2014lvmirzo                          (45                         )             
 100% Positive feedback

*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jours...-/151689248065



























*


----------



## JDunphy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back...



Hello Accio,

Here is one more image that I forgot to upload with the above post. This is the number on the back of the "Fendi Made in Italy" tag on the inside of the bag. Hopefully this helps

I was a little thrown when I found this one because the number is very close to this one here. Only off by 1 number http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-medium-2jours-tote-squid-87775 . Hoping it is just a coincidence and that my bag is authentic.


Thanks so much


----------



## ayanami

Hi Accio, 
 It looks like my request was skipped, is there something wrong with my post? it is a private sale so I do not have a link...Thank you for your help!!




ayanami said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help to authenticate this bag. I purchase this bag from someone couple days ago. The leather feels quite different compare to the one I saw in local boutique store.
> 
> Item name: Peekaboo Regular VITEL/NAPP/NERO +ORO SOFT
> 
> 8BN226 00K4L F0KUR
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

nouvellevague~ said:


> Item name: Fendi Taschenanhänger Tasche Bag Anhänger Bag Bugs Charm With Fox and Rabbit
> Item number: 171854665948
> Seller ID: elli1311
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=171854665948&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> 
> I haven't seen this one before, can anyone help? Thanks in advance!



Listing was removed...


----------



## accio sacculus

Sashad said:


> Please help me to find out if it authentic.
> Thank you
> Item name: Fendi peekaboo
> Seller: driverla
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/252052942271?...&srcrot=e11011.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&_mwBanner=1



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number and a clearer pic of the hologram...


----------



## accio sacculus

JDunphy said:


> Hello Accio,
> 
> Below are the requested images, as well as a few additional images of the hardware and a link to the initial post. I hope these work. Let me know if you need more  images to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *
> *FENDI 2Jours large tote light pink nude handbag tote shopper leather *
> 
> *Item Number:*
> 151689248065
> *Seller ID:*
> 2014lvmirzo                          (45                         )
> 100% Positive feedback
> 
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jours...-/151689248065
> 
> View attachment 3095913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095915
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095935
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095945
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095947
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095948
> 
> *



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Juliex3

Item Name: Fendi Large Karlito Fur Monster Bag Bug Charm Keychain
Item Number: 301711876292
Seller ID: patloveshopping15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Large-Karlito-Fur-Monster-Bag-Bug-Charm-Keychain-/301711876292?hash=item463f6de0c4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

ayanami said:


> Hi Accio,
> It looks like my request was skipped, is there something wrong with my post? it is a private sale so I do not have a link...Thank you for your help!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Juliex3 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Large Karlito Fur Monster Bag Bug Charm Keychain
> Item Number: 301711876292
> Seller ID: patloveshopping15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Large-Karlito-Fur-Monster-Bag-Bug-Charm-Keychain-/301711876292?hash=item463f6de0c4
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Need to see a clear, close up pic of the other side of the "Fendi  Made in Italy" bar...


----------



## CraftingCouture

Hello. Could someone please kindly authenticate this Peekaboo for me?  

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Leather Medium Tote Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 121725741856
Seller ID: fashion_victim9055 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...houlder-Bag-/121725741856?hash=item1c576b6b20

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JDunphy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you very much. I am relieved that I didn't buy a fake. I appreciate your help.

Cheers

JD


----------



## javier

Would like to have this card-holder authenticated please. Couldn't find a hologram but was told this can be the case sometimes.

Name: Unknown
Source: Gift

http://s24.postimg.org/uree5t4ed/IMG_7822.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/nvgdhh5s5/IMG_7823.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/njyx4ppc5/IMG_7824.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/fan1qavlx/IMG_7825.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/ofqt6f9mt/IMG_7826.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/51ukkh7k5/IMG_7827.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/yxlgfwzut/IMG_7828.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/df09f56rp/IMG_7829.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/7pk0uu0lh/IMG_7830.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/93bnq4zut/IMG_7833.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/8ychu7hxh/IMG_7834.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/ie1jywepx/IMG_7835.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/fl8cevedh/IMG_7836.jpg
http://s24.postimg.org/3lnng2u11/IMG_7837.jpg

Thank you!


----------



## nouvellevague~

accio sacculus said:


> Listing was removed...




I've already purchased it, but I'm starting to strongly suspect that it is fake  I've attached photos.


----------



## baglady.1

CraftingCouture said:


> Hello. Could someone please kindly authenticate this Peekaboo for me?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Leather Medium Tote Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 121725741856
> Seller ID: fashion_victim9055
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...houlder-Bag-/121725741856?hash=item1c576b6b20
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

javier said:


> Would like to have this card-holder authenticated please. Couldn't find a hologram but was told this can be the case sometimes.
> 
> Name: Unknown
> Source: Gift
> 
> http://s24.postimg.org/uree5t4ed/IMG_7822.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/nvgdhh5s5/IMG_7823.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/njyx4ppc5/IMG_7824.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/fan1qavlx/IMG_7825.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/ofqt6f9mt/IMG_7826.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/51ukkh7k5/IMG_7827.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/yxlgfwzut/IMG_7828.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/df09f56rp/IMG_7829.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/7pk0uu0lh/IMG_7830.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/93bnq4zut/IMG_7833.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/8ychu7hxh/IMG_7834.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/ie1jywepx/IMG_7835.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/fl8cevedh/IMG_7836.jpg
> http://s24.postimg.org/3lnng2u11/IMG_7837.jpg
> 
> Thank you!


 Looks good


----------



## bevanicky

Hello,
I purchased a "Fendi" handbag about a year ago and although it has been a while I would like to see if it is authentic

Serial #: 0305 8R091 038
I purchased it from ebay with the description being: FENDI AUTHENTIC HOBO MANICI ZUCCI PURSE HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG Retails $1,200

There is no hologram however there is a small rip in the interior of the bag, the seller, ISELL, has 100% positive feedback.  

Please help.

Brandi


----------



## helloopanda

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO


Thanks Accio! I ended up buying the purse. After some paranoia, I started picking at the hologram tag because I read that if it's fake, it comes off easily. Now it didn't come off, but I noticed the top layer of plastic started to peel. Should I be worried? Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## nygrl

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours in black
Source: Bluefly

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## annilynedr

Please help authenticate:

Name: small peekaboo
Seller: jodidayacloset

Link: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/fendi-small-peekaboo-bag-in-dark-blue-goatskin


----------



## baglady.1

bevanicky said:


> Hello,
> I purchased a "Fendi" handbag about a year ago and although it has been a while I would like to see if it is authentic
> 
> Serial #: 0305 8R091 038
> I purchased it from ebay with the description being: FENDI AUTHENTIC HOBO MANICI ZUCCI PURSE HANDBAG SHOULDER BAG Retails $1,200
> 
> There is no hologram however there is a small rip in the interior of the bag, the seller, ISELL, has 100% positive feedback.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> Brandi


 Could you provide more pictures of the bag? Front, back, bottom interior, etc.


----------



## baglady.1

helloopanda said:


> Thanks Accio! I ended up buying the purse. After some paranoia, I started picking at the hologram tag because I read that if it's fake, it comes off easily. Now it didn't come off, but I noticed the top layer of plastic started to peel. Should I be worried? Thanks, much appreciated.


 no...


----------



## baglady.1

nygrl said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours in black
> Source: Bluefly
> 
> Thank you in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3097325
> View attachment 3097326
> View attachment 3097327
> View attachment 3097328
> View attachment 3097329
> View attachment 3097330
> View attachment 3097331
> View attachment 3097332


Need pic of RFID black cloth tag - front & back.


----------



## baglady.1

annilynedr said:


> Please help authenticate:
> 
> Name: small peekaboo
> Seller: jodidayacloset
> 
> Link: http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/fendi-small-peekaboo-bag-in-dark-blue-goatskin


Need pic of hologram tag...but so far looks pretty good


----------



## nygrl

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of RFID black cloth tag - front & back.



I searched high and low for the tag, and I think it may have been cut out! It doesn't seem to be anywhere inside, but I did find a few loose-ish threads where the tag may have been. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

nygrl said:


> I searched high and low for the tag, and I think it may have been cut out! It doesn't seem to be anywhere inside, but I did find a few loose-ish threads where the tag may have been. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!!


 It looks fine to me & from reliable seller


----------



## nygrl

baglady.1 said:


> It looks fine to me & from reliable seller



Oh, that's great news! Thank you so much for your help!! Been wanting a 2Jours for a while now


----------



## annilynedr

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag...but so far looks pretty good




Hi there,

From the seller:


----------



## helloopanda

baglady.1 said:


> no...


Thanks baglady.1!


----------



## baglady.1

annilynedr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> From the seller:
> 
> View attachment 3097810
> 
> View attachment 3097811


 Yup - It's authenic


----------



## nouvellevague~

nouvellevague~ said:


> I've already purchased it, but I'm starting to strongly suspect that it is fake  I've attached photos.



Can anyone help authenticate? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Jennifer1989

Hi I would like to know if a fendi bag is real or not


----------



## rikofujiwara

Item no. :291537770925
Item name:Authentic Fendi Hand Bag Dark Brown 86294
Seller ID : japan_monoshare

Hi, I need some help in authenticating this item.

Thank you.


----------



## watermelonie

Hi Accio, 

Could you please authenticate this 2jours?

*Name*: Fendi 2Jours Medium Pink Plaster
Private sale so unfortunately don't have link or seller name.

Pics:




























More photos here that couldn't fit into attachments:
[img=http://s2.postimg.org/4nzkyydh1/image10.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimg.org/mgl56tuph/image11.jpg]

[img=http://s2.postimg.org/wwwnvf4c5/image12.jpg]

s16.postimg.org/vegp8v54h/photo_4.jpg


----------



## accio sacculus

watermelonie said:


> Hi Accio,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this 2jours?
> 
> *Name*: Fendi 2Jours Medium Pink Plaster
> Private sale so unfortunately don't have link or seller name.
> 
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 3099389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099386
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099395
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099397
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099398
> 
> 
> More photos here that couldn't fit into attachments:
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/4nzkyydh1/image10.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/mgl56tuph/image11.jpg]
> 
> [img=http://s2.postimg.org/wwwnvf4c5/image12.jpg]
> 
> s16.postimg.org/vegp8v54h/photo_4.jpg




Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID number


----------



## marijamarija

May I ask...does every Fendi bag has hologram inside?


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you take a look at this bag?  The seller said they got it at Sak's, but I would feel better if I double checked.

FENDI Italy Zucca Black Signature Canvas Handbag Purse
131564761855
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Italy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

View attachment 3101998
View attachment 3101999
View attachment 3102000


----------



## kathleenmgs




----------



## kathleenmgs




----------



## kathleenmgs

Last ones


----------



## Kmatack

Can anyone authenticate this for me?  It was my mother's and she got it from her mother, no one knows if it is real.  My guess it no, as there is no serial number nor hologram.  

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lqym687ktqs10gk/AACiN3CPYaxQiL-KpF-4S_lQa?dl=0

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Ezzie

Hello,
I want to buy this fendi peekaboo selleria bag and was wondering if it is real, because I've never seen a fendi dustbag like this. 
Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&search.query=Fendi
Thanks!


----------



## chubbychicken

can you please help me authenticate this Forever Mama? I would really really appreciate it. Thank You... 

I don't want to take up this page with images of the bag so here is the gallery for all of the images of the bag/harware. 
http://imgur.com/a/OCN4g


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you take a look at this bag?  The seller said they got it at Sak's, but I would feel better if I double checked.
> 
> FENDI Italy Zucca Black Signature Canvas Handbag Purse
> 131564761855
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Italy...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 3101998
> View attachment 3101999
> View attachment 3102000


Need more pics...see post #1. The attachments are not showing up.


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Last ones


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Kmatack said:


> Can anyone authenticate this for me?  It was my mother's and she got it from her mother, no one knows if it is real.  My guess it no, as there is no serial number nor hologram.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/lqym687ktqs10gk/AACiN3CPYaxQiL-KpF-4S_lQa?dl=0
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


 It looks authentic vintage Fendi IMO.


----------



## baglady.1

Ezzie said:


> Hello,
> I want to buy this fendi peekaboo selleria bag and was wondering if it is real, because I've never seen a fendi dustbag like this.
> Link: http://www.designer-vintage.com/pos...&page.size=48&page.index=0&search.query=Fendi
> Thanks!


Need pic of RFID tag - both front & back side. It is black cloth tag.


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Thank you baglady!  I was afraid if that.


----------



## baglady.1

chubbychicken said:


> can you please help me authenticate this Forever Mama? I would really really appreciate it. Thank You...
> 
> I don't want to take up this page with images of the bag so here is the gallery for all of the images of the bag/harware.
> http://imgur.com/a/OCN4g



Pls advise: 
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:


----------



## Miss H

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag:

Item Name: Fendi 3Jours small tote
Item Number: 262007252879
Seller ID:  chichitoys2015
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262007252879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Here are the additional pics I have gotten from seller, that's the best pics she could take, she has tried 3 times for me and can't get better:

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chubbychicken

baglady.1 said:


> Pls advise:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:


 
Hi, thank you very much for your reply. This is a bag that I purchased for a consignment store. I paid a decent amount for it as I loved the look but im not sure if its real. pls help. Thank You


----------



## accio sacculus

Miss H said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3Jours small tote
> Item Number: 262007252879
> Seller ID:  chichitoys2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262007252879?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Here are the additional pics I have gotten from seller, that's the best pics she could take, she has tried 3 times for me and can't get better:
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Need to see a clearer, straight on pic of the serial number so that the numbers are clear, and a pic of the RFID tag with the numbers showing...


----------



## accio sacculus

chubbychicken said:


> Hi, thank you very much for your reply. This is a bag that I purchased for a consignment store. I paid a decent amount for it as I loved the look but im not sure if its real. pls help. Thank You



It's fake


----------



## Miss H

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clearer, straight on pic of the serial number so that the numbers are clear, and a pic of the RFID tag with the numbers showing...



Thank you for your help. I will try one last time to get those pics with seller, she really tried hard and took many pics, but they're just not clear enough.

Overall, is there any red flag? Thank you again.


----------



## Bagsandlola

Hello,

I am new to this thread and I really need your experience to help authenticate this Fendi Silvana bag which I recently bought from a charity on eBay.

By all looks, the bag seems genuine, however it does not have the hologram tag in the inner pocket as I have seen on some Fendi Silvana bags. Is my bag the real deal or a good fake?

I appreciate the help.


----------



## Bagsandlola

I have more pictures but for some reason only could upload 1 picture. The serial number printed under the Fendi made in Italy tag is 8BN234-FKN-2461-118


----------



## Pursellction

Dear Fendi Experts,

I just received my Fendi By the Way from Rulala Today.  After I ordered it, I read some negative feedback about Rue's Fendi sale so I was really nervous about this purchase.  Can you help to authenticate this "By the way"?  Thank you so much for your help!!

Seller: Ruelala
Item: Bauletto Piccolo Magenta+Palladio
8BL1241D5F022E - TU


----------



## Zara1972

Dear all, I have a question regarding Fendi Compilation bag, When Was it launced?


----------



## Zara1972

And is this bag authentic? Can anyone help? Thank you so much


----------



## ilysukixD

Item Name: FENDi 2 Jours
Item Number: 262012480400
Seller ID: anythingsells88
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262012480400

I'm asking the seller to send me the hologram, but haven't respond yet.


----------



## farrahmelanie

Hi ....

Please tell me if this is authentic? 

I"m in love with it...

seller: gold_medved

item number:  201413493293


link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PEEKABOO-BAG-LARGE-PEARL-GREY-/201413493293?hash=item2ee52e022d


----------



## accio sacculus

ilysukixD said:


> Item Name: FENDi 2 Jours
> Item Number: 262012480400
> Seller ID: anythingsells88
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262012480400
> 
> I'm asking the seller to send me the hologram, but haven't respond yet.



Will need to see that hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi ....
> 
> Please tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> I"m in love with it...
> 
> seller: gold_medved
> 
> item number:  201413493293
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PEEKABOO-BAG-LARGE-PEARL-GREY-/201413493293?hash=item2ee52e022d



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## ilysukixD

accio sacculus said:


> Will need to see that hologram to confirm...




The seller said there's no hologram.


----------



## accio sacculus

ilysukixD said:


> The seller said there's no hologram.




It's fake


----------



## farrahmelanie

farrahmelanie said:


> Hi ....
> 
> Please tell me if this is authentic?   updated photo shows hologram
> 
> I"m in love with it...
> 
> seller: gold_medved
> 
> item number:  201413493293
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201413493293?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## watermelonie

Hi accio, can you please authenticate this bag? (Private sale)

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Black































Please let me know if you require more photos!


----------



## LovingLoubs

Item name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Black
Source: TJMaxx Runway 

Hi ladies! Purchased my first fendi from TJMaxx Runway last week. I've been eying the black 2Jours for over a year and I'm so glad I found it at this price! I assumed TJMaxx was reputable, but now I'm feeling a little nervous - please help authenticate. I'm also a bit confused as to how my numbers are identical to nygrl's?? Everything is identical except for 1 number on the paper tag. Thanks!


----------



## LovingLoubs

Some more pics! Thanks in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

Pursellction said:


> Dear Fendi Experts,
> 
> I just received my Fendi By the Way from Rulala Today.  After I ordered it, I read some negative feedback about Rue's Fendi sale so I was really nervous about this purchase.  Can you help to authenticate this "By the way"?  Thank you so much for your help!!
> 
> Seller: Ruelala
> Item: Bauletto Piccolo Magenta+Palladio
> 8BL1241D5F022E - TU



Need to see a clear, close up of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

farrahmelanie said:


> farrahmelanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ....
> 
> Please tell me if this is authentic?   updated photo shows hologram
> 
> I"m in love with it...
> 
> seller: gold_medved
> 
> item number:  201413493293
> 
> 
> link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/201413493293?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good, IMO!
Click to expand...


----------



## accio sacculus

watermelonie said:


> Hi accio, can you please authenticate this bag? (Private sale)
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Black
> 
> View attachment 3108412
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108413
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108414
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108417
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108419
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108420
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108421
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108422
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you require more photos!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

LovingLoubs said:


> Some more pics! Thanks in advance



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## LovingLoubs

Yay! Thanks


----------



## Pursellction

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the serial number...


Accio Thank you so much for your response. Is this the card with the serial number?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Pursellction

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the serial number...


Dear accio,

I found the serial number.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## mnhrbh

Hello
Can anyone tell me about this Fendi Baguette? It is embroidered and has royal blue silk lining. Looks like a plant or tree. 
Serial number is inside zippered pocket: 2375 / 26424 / 009
I purchased at an auction house from an estate - I think it has never been used. 
Thank you!


----------



## mnhrbh

Hello
Here are more shots of this Fendi Baguette.  Would love to know the name and when created.
thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Pursellction said:


> Dear accio,
> 
> I found the serial number.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

mnhrbh said:


> Hello
> Here are more shots of this Fendi Baguette.  Would love to know the name and when created.
> thank you



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Pursellction

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Dear accio, Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Hello!  I was wondering about my new purchase from the bay.  I appreciate the help!  I have my doubts,  its not exactly like my peekaboo from saks.  Many thanks I'm advance!

Item: fendi medium peekaboo (resin tortoise)


----------



## lilmermaid264

Continued from above.  Also there is no hologram :-/


----------



## lilmermaid264

Continued from above.. hehe thankss!!


----------



## hitt

Name: Unknown crossbody
Seller: Local charity shop
Comments: Looked through the bag but I couldn't find a serial stamp. I may have missed it. The inside leather is peeling but the outside is surprisingly in good shape. What got me scratching my head is the Victory zipper on the inner pocket of the bag. I would love your opinion on this crossbody. If I need to retake any photos, please tell me and I will get to it immediately. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Redefield

Hi I purchased this bag at Salvation Army and would like to know if it is authentic.

Item Name:   Unknown
Item Number:  N/A
Seller ID:  N/A
Link:  N/A


----------



## accio sacculus

hitt said:


> Name: Unknown crossbody
> Seller: Local charity shop
> Comments: Looked through the bag but I couldn't find a serial stamp. I may have missed it. The inside leather is peeling but the outside is surprisingly in good shape. What got me scratching my head is the Victory zipper on the inner pocket of the bag. I would love your opinion on this crossbody. If I need to retake any photos, please tell me and I will get to it immediately. Thank you in advance!



Please check the lining of the zippered pocket for a serial number....


----------



## accio sacculus

Redefield said:


> Hi I purchased this bag at Salvation Army and would like to know if it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name:   Unknown
> Item Number:  N/A
> Seller ID:  N/A
> Link:  N/A



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## stacy_natalie

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!

Item name: authentic Fendi Zucca pattern shoulder tote bag khaki PVC Italy vintage RK 00443

Listing #: 231654184739

seller name: brand_jfa

working Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...AGE-RK00443-/231654184739?hash=item35efaa5723


----------



## stacy_natalie

or this one:

Item name: Auth Fendi Zucca roll tote bag shoulder bag brown pink PVC

listing #: 121746577833

Seller name: astion-brandvalue01


Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...-PVC-e15749-/121746577833?hash=item1c58a959a9


----------



## Cla

Hello! 
What do you think of this bag? Is it authentic?
Bag name:Fendi 2 jours
All the photos are inside the link.
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndi/beige-leather-2-jours-fendi-1849139.shtml

I'm appreciate that if you could answer me


----------



## accio sacculus

stacy_natalie said:


> Can someone please authenticate this bag for me. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: authentic Fendi Zucca pattern shoulder tote bag khaki PVC Italy vintage RK 00443
> 
> Listing #: 231654184739
> 
> seller name: brand_jfa
> 
> working Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...AGE-RK00443-/231654184739?hash=item35efaa5723



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

stacy_natalie said:


> or this one:
> 
> Item name: Auth Fendi Zucca roll tote bag shoulder bag brown pink PVC
> 
> listing #: 121746577833
> 
> Seller name: astion-brandvalue01
> 
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...-PVC-e15749-/121746577833?hash=item1c58a959a9



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Cla said:


> Hello!
> What do you think of this bag? Is it authentic?
> Bag name:Fendi 2 jours
> All the photos are inside the link.
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...ndi/beige-leather-2-jours-fendi-1849139.shtml
> 
> I'm appreciate that if you could answer me



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, leather serial number and RFID tag...


----------



## stacy_natalie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Forgive me I am new to this but am a little confused. I inquired about this bag and another similar one. You replied that you thought they both looked good yet the tags and holograms look different to me. I guess for this reason, I assumed at least one was fake. Thoughts? Thanks, Stacy


----------



## accio sacculus

stacy_natalie said:


> Forgive me I am new to this but am a little confused. I inquired about this bag and another similar one. You replied that you thought they both looked good yet the tags and holograms look different to me. I guess for this reason, I assumed at least one was fake. Thoughts? Thanks, Stacy



One is from 2008 and the other is from 2011...things change over time....that's all I can say...


----------



## authenticplease

Morning, Ladies!

Item:  peekaboo

Seller: Patricia B

Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-4740985/

Auction #:  4740985

Comments:

I realize the turn lock needs repair. Thoughts?

Additional photos:


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more photos....


----------



## Michaela58

Hi all,

I just purchased the Fendi 2jours mini this week on eBay after doing some research, but when I received the actual product something just doesn't seem right. It would be great if you experts out there could help a confused girl out.  Please let me know if the link below is still working; if not, then I could attach more detailed pictures.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!

Also, I've stumbled upon a counterfeit purse website last night and the fendi purses there looked amazingly real which got me even more concerned....

Item Name: NEW Fendi 2Jours Petite Maldive Light Blue Tote Shoulder Bag Saffiano Leather
Item Number: 262018635544
Seller ID: 219_heaven
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262018635544&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Morning, Ladies!
> 
> Item:  peekaboo
> 
> Seller: Patricia B
> 
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-4740985/
> 
> Auction #:  4740985
> 
> Comments:
> 
> I realize the turn lock needs repair. Thoughts?
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3118141
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118145
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118146
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118147
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118148
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118149




Oh no, I hope you didn't buy it... It's a terrible fake!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Michaela58 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased the Fendi 2jours mini this week on eBay after doing some research, but when I received the actual product something just doesn't seem right. It would be great if you experts out there could help a confused girl out.  Please let me know if the link below is still working; if not, then I could attach more detailed pictures.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've stumbled upon a counterfeit purse website last night and the fendi purses there looked amazingly real which got me even more concerned....
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: NEW Fendi 2Jours Petite Maldive Light Blue Tote Shoulder Bag Saffiano Leather
> 
> Item Number: 262018635544
> 
> Seller ID: 219_heaven
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262018635544&globalID=EBAY-US




Need to see clear close up pic of the RFID number


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> Oh no, I hope you didn't buy it... It's a terrible fake!!



No worries, all is well


----------



## Michaela58

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the RFID number



Additional photo


----------



## Michaela58

Michaela58 said:


> Additional photo



Additional photo


----------



## accio sacculus

Michaela58 said:


> Additional photo




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Michaela58

But on the flip side of the black label it only says FENDI instead of having the laser sticker. Could it still be real? For some reason I'm having a lot of difficulty attaching that picture here, but I will keep trying


----------



## Michaela58

Michaela58 said:


> But on the flip side of the black label it only says FENDI instead of having the laser sticker. Could it still be real? For some reason I'm having a lot of difficulty attaching that picture here, but I will keep trying



Please see attached image of the other side of the label; it doesn't look like the hologram sticker I see online unless Fendi is doing something new...please help!  I really appreciate your time spent on this


----------



## accio sacculus

Michaela58 said:


> Please see attached image of the other side of the label; it doesn't look like the hologram sticker I see online unless Fendi is doing something new...please help!  I really appreciate your time spent on this



Not to worry, all is still fine


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

I need help to authanticate a Fendi Peekaboo bag.. can you help me, please? :shame:

Item: peekaboo

Seller: marleenart

Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Tasche...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Auction #: 141767951738 (Ebay Germany)

Do you need even more?

Best regards :o)


----------



## accio sacculus

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need help to authanticate a Fendi Peekaboo bag.. can you help me, please? :shame:
> 
> Item: peekaboo
> 
> Seller: marleenart
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Tasche...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Auction #: 141767951738 (Ebay Germany)
> 
> Do you need even more?
> 
> Best regards :o)



It's fake!


----------



## Redefield

Hi, I posted before, I'm really not sure what I am doing wrong, hopefully I got it this time  

Item Name:   I don't know
Item Number:  None (I bought from salvation army)
Seller ID:  None
Link:  I have attached photo's that I took myself.

Can you please tell me if this Fendi is authentic.  Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

Redefield said:


> Hi, I posted before, I'm really not sure what I am doing wrong, hopefully I got it this time
> 
> Item Name:   I don't know
> Item Number:  None (I bought from salvation army)
> Seller ID:  None
> Link:  I have attached photo's that I took myself.
> 
> Can you please tell me if this Fendi is authentic.  Thank you.



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Killerkitty

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Oh! 

Thank you very much, accio sacculus!!!!


----------



## wbq7311

Hi All~
Please help me to authenticate this bag~ TIA!! 

Item Name: FENDI Coffee And Silver Leather '2Jours' Convertible Tote
Linkfrom bluefly.com) http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-coffee...tible-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/332941401/detail.fly


----------



## accio sacculus

wbq7311 said:


> Hi All~
> Please help me to authenticate this bag~ TIA!!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Coffee And Silver Leather '2Jours' Convertible Tote
> Linkfrom bluefly.com) http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-coffee...tible-tote/ORDER_HISTORY/332941401/detail.fly



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## wbq7311

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## linda83

Hi there! I'm interested in this bag on eBay. The photos from the seller aren't the best. I requested photos of the serial and RFID tags separately as well (asked for hologram tag, but there doesn't seem to be one -- is that normal?). TIA!
*
Item Name: *Fendi Petite 2Jours in Powder Gray/Cyclamen
*Item Number: *131598560883
*Seller ID: *biddingonbrands
*Link: *eBay*


















*


----------



## accio sacculus

linda83 said:


> Hi there! I'm interested in this bag on eBay. The photos from the seller aren't the best. I requested photos of the serial and RFID tags separately as well (asked for hologram tag, but there doesn't seem to be one -- is that normal?). TIA!
> *
> Item Name: *Fendi Petite 2Jours in Powder Gray/Cyclamen
> *Item Number: *131598560883
> *Seller ID: *biddingonbrands
> *Link: *eBay*
> 
> View attachment 3122768
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122770
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122771
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122773
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122776
> 
> *



Need to see clear, close up pic of the RFID # so that I can read it


----------



## linda83

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the RFID # so that I can read it



Hello accio sacculus! Just received this photo from the seller. Fingers crossed...


----------



## accio sacculus

linda83 said:


> Hello accio sacculus! Just received this photo from the seller. Fingers crossed...
> 
> View attachment 3123522




Looks good!


----------



## linda83

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



Thanks so much, accio sacculus!


----------



## Ozzysmomsandi

Hey everybody!
I just bought this Fendi Spy on ebay Germany. The seller says that the bag is "at least 8 years old" and that she purchased it when the Spy bags just came out (so thats rather 10 years, right?). 
Whats confusing me the most and makes me think of a fake is the missing hologram sticker but I couldnt find out when Fendi started using the hologram stickers. Next thing is that the lable where the sticker is supposed to be isnt really sewn in perfectly. The word "Fendi" is sewn into the lining. Isnt that a bit strange for a real Fendi bag?
I'd really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Fendi as Im thinking of returning it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Ozzysmomsandi

I have some issues getting the pics uploaded, sorry for that!


----------



## Ozzysmomsandi

Cant really see the word Fendi. Only if I pull it out a bit.


----------



## jessica22

Hello. I came across this bag on ebay and wanted to know if you could please authenticate it. Looks like there's only a day left for me to buy it and I just came across it about 30 min ago. Sorry if that leaves a small window and thank you for your time! 


Item Name: Fendi Du Jour Zucca
Item Number: A041949
Seller ID: kcloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...lack-Colour-/252081111859?hash=item3ab1348333


----------



## Michaela58

accio sacculus said:


> Not to worry, all is still fine



Sorry for the late reply; thanks so much for your time and help!!!!


----------



## eudheelynne

Hi Fendi lovers, please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag. I don't know the exam name.


----------



## accio sacculus

jessica22 said:


> Hello. I came across this bag on ebay and wanted to know if you could please authenticate it. Looks like there's only a day left for me to buy it and I just came across it about 30 min ago. Sorry if that leaves a small window and thank you for your time!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Du Jour Zucca
> Item Number: A041949
> Seller ID: kcloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...lack-Colour-/252081111859?hash=item3ab1348333



Need to see clear, close up pics of the leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## Miss H

Hello,

I bought this bag online and just received it. I'm pretty sure it's authentic but just want to make sure it really is. Please help me authenticate this.
Thank you very much


----------



## Miss H

more pics


----------



## Miss H

Last ones... thank you again.


----------



## baglady.1

eudheelynne said:


> Hi Fendi lovers, please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag. I don't know the exam name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126493
> View attachment 3126494
> View attachment 3126495
> View attachment 3126496
> View attachment 3126497
> View attachment 3126498
> View attachment 3126499


 Please Advise:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

Miss H said:


> more pics


 Please advise seller & website.


----------



## baglady.1

Ozzysmomsandi said:


> Hey everybody!
> I just bought this Fendi Spy on ebay Germany. The seller says that the bag is "at least 8 years old" and that she purchased it when the Spy bags just came out (so thats rather 10 years, right?).
> Whats confusing me the most and makes me think of a fake is the missing hologram sticker but I couldnt find out when Fendi started using the hologram stickers. Next thing is that the lable where the sticker is supposed to be isnt really sewn in perfectly. The word "Fendi" is sewn into the lining. Isnt that a bit strange for a real Fendi bag?
> I'd really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this Fendi as Im thinking of returning it.
> Thanks!


 Please provide:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
your link did not work for me.


----------



## Miss H

baglady.1 said:


> Please advise seller & website.



Seller is : chichitoys2015
Web site is Ebay

I have asked for authentication here 2 weeks ago but seller couldn't take good pictures of the RFID tag both sides.


----------



## baglady.1

Miss H said:


> Seller is : chichitoys2015
> Web site is Ebay
> 
> I have asked for authentication here 2 weeks ago but seller couldn't take good pictures of the RFID tag both sides.


 OK - it needs to be restated so that peeps can check on seller with the search mechanism.

 It looks authentic Fendi IMO


----------



## Miss H

baglady.1 said:


> OK - it needs to be restated so that peeps can check on seller with the search mechanism.
> 
> It looks authentic Fendi IMO



OK! Thank you very much!


----------



## vilywong

Hello Addy/ Fendi lovers 

Please help to see if this is real? Had already purchased it 
Kindly advise:
Auction Site: ebay
Item Name: FENDI Authentic Rare QuTweet Collection Blue Monster Bag Bug Charm Wallet Purse
Item Number: 171823258029
Seller ID: gallery.69
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171823258029

Let me know if more pictures is needed. 

THANKS!


----------



## allie22

Can someone please authenticate this Fendi bag bug for me. I never seen this one before I tried google etc. She said its authentic and it come with dust bag and box. One thing I notice the bug has round dots instead of studs like the other ones. It look like its from Fendi bird collection. Please help!


----------



## baglady.1

vilywong said:


> Hello Addy/ Fendi lovers
> 
> Please help to see if this is real? Had already purchased it
> Kindly advise:
> Auction Site: ebay
> Item Name: FENDI Authentic Rare QuTweet Collection Blue Monster Bag Bug Charm Wallet Purse
> Item Number: 171823258029
> Seller ID: gallery.69
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/171823258029
> 
> Let me know if more pictures is needed.
> 
> THANKS!


 Need close clear pics of all FENDI imprint, front & back of black cloth tag "RFID" shown in pic - close & clear. Also check for any imprinted serial # on the leather usually where you put the cash or similar slot - possibly under a flap. Need close up photo.


----------



## baglady.1

allie22 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Fendi bag bug for me. I never seen this one before I tried google etc. She said its authentic and it come with dust bag and box. One thing I notice the bug has round dots instead of studs like the other ones. It look like its from Fendi bird collection. Please help!


I don't authenticate these because the fakes are hard to detect & no serial #s...but Fendi did come out with this style in 2014...it is called "FUR YOU" I think....


----------



## allie22

Hello, thanks for getting back to me. I know it is very hard to detect the authentic ones from the fake ones.


----------



## vilywong

baglady.1 said:


> Need close clear pics of all FENDI imprint, front & back of black cloth tag "RFID" shown in pic - close & clear. Also check for any imprinted serial # on the leather usually where you put the cash or similar slot - possibly under a flap. Need close up photo.



Thanks for your kind reply. Below are the pictures i took for the wallet. I doubt it's authentic now  






























There is no serial number behind the tag. =( 
If this is not authentic, can you tell me what i should do please so i can get my money back. TY so much! 

Regards!


----------



## baglady.1

vilywong said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. Below are the pictures i took for the wallet. I doubt it's authentic now
> 
> There is no serial number behind the tag. =(
> If this is not authentic, can you tell me what i should do please so i can get my money back. TY so much!
> 
> Regards!


  Actually - I am not sure -- but it may be real. Things changed in 2015 with FENDI making it a lot more difficult to auth many of their pieces. There have been instances where FENDI has sewn the RFID in so tight that no numbers are visible. The only replica of this wallet I have located is not at all like your wallet, but this is not to say other replicas are circulating.

Here is a link:
http://www.1to1replica.com/goods-26987-Fendi+Bird-Eye+Saffiano+Zip-Around+Wallet+Blue+Multi.html
It HAS a number and it HAS a Hologram tag & the leather looks a bit different...usually meaning it is artificial leather (pleather). The cards are not at all correct and the box looks off....that doesn't mean that on your box & cards they were not swapped out. 

I am going to see if ACCIO has any thoughts...

Also, does your wallet feel like pressed saffiano leather vs plastic composite? From the pics...it looks like real leather...JMHO
Is there any sort of "tag" or item description card?

Finally - there is a serial # impression - may look sort of like this:


----------



## accio sacculus

vilywong said:


> Thanks for your kind reply. Below are the pictures i took for the wallet. I doubt it's authentic now
> 
> View attachment 3129612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129613
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no serial number behind the tag. =(
> 
> If this is not authentic, can you tell me what i should do please so i can get my money back. TY so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards!




There should be a number on the back of the RFID tag right near the seam... Would need to see a pic of that and the serial number imprint...


----------



## accio sacculus

allie22 said:


> Can someone please authenticate this Fendi bag bug for me. I never seen this one before I tried google etc. She said its authentic and it come with dust bag and box. One thing I notice the bug has round dots instead of studs like the other ones. It look like its from Fendi bird collection. Please help!




It's fake


----------



## vilywong

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a number on the back of the RFID tag right near the seam... Would need to see a pic of that and the serial number imprint...



Hi, Thank you all for the reply. BagLady, it looks, feels and smell like real leather and there isn't any tag or description card that came with it.  

I had checked the wallet and missed out on this number that is printed on one of the compartment. Please kindly take a look on the 1st pic below.

The number is: 8M0299 - 1DR - 158 - 7032. 

There isn't any serial number printed behind the RFID tag after the scissor cut off line though (pic2). 







Hope it's enough to tell if it's authentic? Fingers crossed!


----------



## ilysukixD

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Saffiano Multi Color Red
Item Number: 181859244481
Seller ID: virtuebydesign
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181859244481
Pictures of the hologram and serial numbers
http://imgur.com/a/P56hO


----------



## ilysukixD

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Poppy Red Saffiano Medium Tote Handbag
Item Number: 391258687155
Seller ID: vintage_lab
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391258687155

Thank you for the help!!


----------



## baglady.1

vilywong said:


> Hi, Thank you all for the reply. BagLady, it looks, feels and smell like real leather and there isn't any tag or description card that came with it.
> 
> I had checked the wallet and missed out on this number that is printed on one of the compartment. Please kindly take a look on the 1st pic below.
> 
> The number is: 8M0299 - 1DR - 158 - 7032.
> 
> There isn't any serial number printed behind the RFID tag after the scissor cut off line though (pic2).
> 
> View attachment 3130211
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130212
> 
> 
> Hope it's enough to tell if it's authentic? Fingers crossed!


 In my humble opinion, it is authentic FENDI. Although the seller was "negged" by a buyer on a similar wallet...sometimes buyers just don't know what their talking about. It is unlikely for a buyer to go into FENDI to test authenticity, very few Fendi outlets & most peeps buy from retailer or online....so much easier to get an opinion here. Anyway....I can tell you from seeing both real & replica pieces that the Saffiano Pleather in replicas usually falls short when examined closely. 
Enjoy your wallet! 

Also, when you provide feedback on the seller....let peeps know it was deemed authentic by BL.1 @TPF....
I hate to see a seller brought down wrongly for their sales...jeesh seller even accepts returns! Buyer's neg & comments were uncalled for!


----------



## baglady.1

ilysukixD said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Saffiano Multi Color Red
> Item Number: 181859244481
> Seller ID: virtuebydesign
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181859244481
> Pictures of the hologram and serial numbers
> http://imgur.com/a/P56hO


 Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

ilysukixD said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Poppy Red Saffiano Medium Tote Handbag
> Item Number: 391258687155
> Seller ID: vintage_lab
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/391258687155
> 
> Thank you for the help!!


 Looks good too


----------



## ilysukixD

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!




Thank you I was debating because the price seems too good to be true! Thank you again!!!


----------



## vilywong

baglady.1 said:


> In my humble opinion, it is authentic FENDI. Although the seller was "negged" by a buyer on a similar wallet...sometimes buyers just don't know what their talking about. It is unlikely for a buyer to go into FENDI to test authenticity, very few Fendi outlets & most peeps buy from retailer or online....so much easier to get an opinion here. Anyway....I can tell you from seeing both real & replica pieces that the Saffiano Pleather in replicas usually falls short when examined closely.
> Enjoy your wallet!
> 
> Also, when you provide feedback on the seller....let peeps know it was deemed authentic by BL.1 @TPF....
> I hate to see a seller brought down wrongly for their sales...jeesh seller even accepts returns! Buyer's neg & comments were uncalled for!



Hi baglady, I am so glad to hear that it's an authentic FENDI wallet that I had purchased and what you said was correct, I started to suspect the seller as she had too many of the same wallets for sale. That caused my suspicion on the authenticity of the wallet so when I receive it, I checked and was unable to find the RFID behind the tag. That scares me and also, the inner side thread sewn on both side of the wallet is not straight. Did you notice that? Here: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-Qutweet-Wallet/10038027/product.html as you can see, the side thread sewn is straight. But mine isn't: 







The model number is different too. Can you double confirm it's authenticity by looking at the thread sewn at the side of my wallet again please? Shouldn't it be straight?  

As you knew too, there are too many fakes circulating and they made it so real that it's hard to tell whether it's authentic or not. 

The seller showed me a pic of 1 quantity of the wallet that she bought for $400 and said she managed to sell it at $500 and made a profit of $100. So she went down to Fendi store to get another 5 of the same wallet to sell but 2 didn't pay for it. So after I bought this wallet, she should left with 1, but when I returned to see her listing, she had 2 more to sell. I guessed another 1 was returned back? IDK! Anyway, will leave positive feedback for her after you had doubled confirm it's authenticity  

My first thought when i received the wallet, was to get it authentic here by professionals as I know bringing the wallet down to a Fendi store, they will not provide such service like authenticate their own brand which I think it's ridiculous even for many luxury brands.  

Hope to hear another good news from you. 

Thanks for helping all the way!

Regards!!


----------



## baglady.1

vilywong said:


> Hi baglady, I am so glad to hear that it's an authentic FENDI wallet that I had purchased and what you said was correct, I started to suspect the seller as she had too many of the same wallets for sale. That caused my suspicion on the authenticity of the wallet so when I receive it, I checked and was unable to find the RFID behind the tag. That scares me and also, the inner side thread sewn on both side of the wallet is not straight. Did you notice that? Here: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Shoes/Fendi-Qutweet-Wallet/10038027/product.html as you can see, the side thread sewn is straight. But mine isn't:
> 
> View attachment 3130737
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130738
> 
> 
> The model number is different too. Can you double confirm it's authenticity by looking at the thread sewn at the side of my wallet again please? Shouldn't it be straight?
> 
> As you knew too, there are too many fakes circulating and they made it so real that it's hard to tell whether it's authentic or not.
> 
> The seller showed me a pic of 1 quantity of the wallet that she bought for $400 and said she managed to sell it at $500 and made a profit of $100. So she went down to Fendi store to get another 5 of the same wallet to sell but 2 didn't pay for it. So after I bought this wallet, she should left with 1, but when I returned to see her listing, she had 2 more to sell. I guessed another 1 was returned back? IDK! Anyway, will leave positive feedback for her after you had doubled confirm it's authenticity
> 
> My first thought when i received the wallet, was to get it authentic here by professionals as I know bringing the wallet down to a Fendi store, they will not provide such service like authenticate their own brand which I think it's ridiculous even for many luxury brands.
> 
> Hope to hear another good news from you.
> 
> Thanks for helping all the way!
> 
> Regards!!


 Yes, I noticed the error in the sewing...I think the wallet may be a reduced item/second quality due to the defect...probably why she has a few. A defect does not make it nonauthentic. 
The model ls number is  style 8MO299 on both wallets (overstock & yours) .Any other coding (numbers, letters) is not relevant IMO.  HTH


----------



## vilywong

baglady.1 said:


> Yes, I noticed the error in the sewing...I think the wallet may be a reduced item/second quality due to the defect...probably why she has a few. A defect does not make it nonauthentic.
> The model ls number is  style 8MO299 on both wallets (overstock & yours) .Any other coding (numbers, letters) is not relevant IMO.  HTH



Ok, so it's still an authentic FENDI wallet although the stitching is not straight am i right?


----------



## baglady.1

vilywong said:


> Ok, so it's still an authentic FENDI wallet although the stitching is not straight am i right?


Yes!


----------



## iluvbags88

Hi,

Can you help to authenticate this bag please? 

I just got it from Reebonz Singapore

Item Name:  Fendi 2Jours Petite Black
Item Code #: 5511219-8BH25300D7EF0QA1
Seller ID: Reebonz
Link:


Thanks


----------



## iluvbags88

More Pictures


I know these are not the best pictures of the serial ID.
I am having the hardest time trying to capture it coz its sewn in
but it reads
8BH253-DFE


Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

iluvbags88 said:


> More Pictures
> 
> 
> I know these are not the best pictures of the serial ID.
> I am having the hardest time trying to capture it coz its sewn in
> but it reads
> 8BH253-DFE
> 
> 
> Thank you


 What are the 2 other groups of #s in the serial #?


----------



## iluvbags88

baglady.1 said:


> What are the 2 other groups of #s in the serial #?



Sorry for not taking a clearer picture. That was so hard to read but 
I will let you know ASAP when I get home.

Thank you so much


----------



## iluvbags88

baglady.1 said:


> What are the 2 other groups of #s in the serial #?



Hi,

Here is a much better picture of the serial #
Hopefully this will help

Thanks


----------



## valgal3x

Hello Authenticators.. Please help 

Item Name: Fendi Spybag, cream leather brown handle
Item Number: 331648264083
Seller ID: marksmoma
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spyba...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

an extra pic of the tag and serial number

Thank you in advance


----------



## redvelvet14

May I kindly request authentication please http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/fendi-small-peekaboo-bag-in-dark-blue-goatskin
You will need to click on the bag to expand the additional pictures 
Thank you


----------



## vilywong

baglady.1 said:


> Yes!



Thank You So Much BagLady!!


----------



## iluvbags88

Here's another one 

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

iluvbags88 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is a much better picture of the serial #
> Hopefully this will help
> 
> Thanks


 Bag is Authentic IMO


----------



## baglady.1

valgal3x said:


> Hello Authenticators.. Please help
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spybag, cream leather brown handle
> Item Number: 331648264083
> Seller ID: marksmoma
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spyba...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> an extra pic of the tag and serial number
> 
> Thank you in advance


 FAKE FAKE FAKE!!


----------



## baglady.1

redvelvet14 said:


> May I kindly request authentication please http://www.jodidayscloset.com/product/fendi-small-peekaboo-bag-in-dark-blue-goatskin
> You will need to click on the bag to expand the additional pictures
> Thank you


 Authentic!


----------



## iluvbags88

baglady.1 said:


> Bag is Authentic IMO



Thanks a million baglady. Will take her for a spin this weekend!!!


----------



## valgal3x

baglady.1 said:


> FAKE FAKE FAKE!!



so hurt...   I knew it 

Thank you !!! I love you guys!!!


----------



## maddiesparkly

Hi, could you authenticate this one for me? Please help!

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_fendi_peekaboo_original_obmen_620394826
Attach photos 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## redvelvet14

Thank you so much


----------



## baglady.1

maddiesparkly said:


> Hi, could you authenticate this one for me? Please help!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_fendi_peekaboo_original_obmen_620394826
> Attach photos
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Authentic  It is custom made too....


----------



## maddiesparkly

Thank you so much, baglady!


----------



## ilysukixD

ilysukixD said:


> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Saffiano Multi Color Red
> 
> Item Number: 181859244481
> 
> Seller ID: virtuebydesign
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181859244481
> 
> Pictures of the hologram and serial numbers
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/P56hO




I just received the bag today and before I use it I want to confirm its authenticity just one more time. I have a more detail picture of the hologram. However the RFID has been cut out for some reason...


----------



## ilysukixD

For some reason the front looks a waves or dented
















Let me know if you need more pictures and thank you for the help again!!!


----------



## baglady.1

ilysukixD said:


> I just received the bag today and before I use it I want to confirm its authenticity just one more time. I have a more detail picture of the hologram. However the RFID has been cut out for some reason...
> View attachment 3133522
> 
> View attachment 3133525
> 
> View attachment 3133526
> 
> View attachment 3133527
> 
> View attachment 3133529
> 
> View attachment 3133530
> 
> View attachment 3133531
> 
> View attachment 3133534


 My thoughts are still the same .. it is authentic. The RFID tag sometimes peeps actually use a pair of scissors as it shows on the tag & remove it. The bag is used and therefore imperfect, but it does not affect authenticity. It is real FENDI as I said before.


----------



## ilysukixD

baglady.1 said:


> My thoughts are still the same .. it is authentic. The RFID tag sometimes peeps actually use a pair of scissors as it shows on the tag & remove it. The bag is used and therefore imperfect, but it does not affect authenticity. It is real FENDI as I said before.




 Thank you! I just have to confirm and get it off my chest, thank you. In the matter of fact the bag doesn't looks used, probably a store display or used a couple of times because the bottom studs are not scratched and the metal with the Fendi name still has the plastic wrap. I think I just hit the jackpot with that INCREDIBLY price! Patience is the key, I waited several months before committing on pursing my first Fendi bag. Anyway sorry for the long post but I really appreciated with your help and people at Purseforum!!


----------



## Lucidluxury

Auction Site or Source: Fashionphile
Item Name:FENDI Glossy Buffalo Leather Stingray Silvana Bag
Item Number:?
Seller ID: N/A
Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-glossy-buffalo-leather-stingray-silvana-bag-92109
Hi I really love this Fendi bag and I've never seen it before. I just think the stingray hide is absolutely gorgeous. Please help me authenticate it  Many thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Lucidluxury said:


> Auction Site or Source: Fashionphile
> Item Name:FENDI Glossy Buffalo Leather Stingray Silvana Bag
> Item Number:?
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-glossy-buffalo-leather-stingray-silvana-bag-92109
> Hi I really love this Fendi bag and I've never seen it before. I just think the stingray hide is absolutely gorgeous. Please help me authenticate it  Many thanks


 Looks good! Love the stingray finish as well....OMG fash has some nice pieces up right now...


----------



## QuixoticGirly

Hi! Long time lurker. I love this site & I need a little help if someone has the time.
Can one of you amazing experts please help authenticate this Fendi Spy for me? 
The seller told me there is no hologram sticker (older Fendi?). She also told me that her daughter received this as a "gift". Any thoughts?
Authentic Fendi Braided Handle Black Leather Large Spy Bag - New Condition!
#311449308436
Wavedancer808

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311449308436?redirect=mobile

Sorry-I'm trying to get the link to work but having a bit of trouble.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

Hi, something about this bag seems really off.  I have requested more photos and have not heard back.  What are your first impressions?  I hadn't seen this style but it looks like one was on BBOS and sold - so I will concede I am not an expert.  The posher, kalexandra, has tons of designer stuff in her closet but nothing which I know enough about to get a feel for myself.

Item Name: Fendi Spy Hobo
Item Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fends-spy-bag-54492faee75a62055000b358
Photos are in the link and the app doesn't allow me to save them to my phone.

Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

QuixoticGirly said:


> Hi! Long time lurker. I love this site & I need a little help if someone has the time.
> Can one of you amazing experts please help authenticate this Fendi Spy for me?
> The seller told me there is no hologram sticker (older Fendi?). She also told me that her daughter received this as a "gift". Any thoughts?
> Authentic Fendi Braided Handle Black Leather Large Spy Bag - New Condition!
> #311449308436
> Wavedancer808
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/311449308436?redirect=mobile
> 
> Sorry-I'm trying to get the link to work but having a bit of trouble.


 Its Fake ....just like sellers story...


----------



## baglady.1

dieguteteufelin said:


> Hi, something about this bag seems really off.  I have requested more photos and have not heard back.  What are your first impressions?  I hadn't seen this style but it looks like one was on BBOS and sold - so I will concede I am not an expert.  The posher, kalexandra, has tons of designer stuff in her closet but nothing which I know enough about to get a feel for myself.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy Hobo
> Item Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fends-spy-bag-54492faee75a62055000b358
> Photos are in the link and the app doesn't allow me to save them to my phone.
> 
> Please let me know, thanks!


 It is a spy glass hobo in Tribal Colors. I'd need a few more pics...but so far no issues noted.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

baglady.1 said:


> It is a spy glass hobo in Tribal Colors. I'd need a few more pics...but so far no issues noted.



Thank you so much!  Ok, I will wait for more photos.  What a unique bag then!


----------



## baglady.1

dieguteteufelin said:


> Thank you so much!  Ok, I will wait for more photos.  What a unique bag then!


 The large spy in this color is Drool worthy:


----------



## dieguteteufelin

baglady.1 said:


> The large spy in this color is Drool worthy:
> View attachment 3136381



OMG that is gorgeous.  You are trouble!  Now I want one of those!


----------



## QuixoticGirly

baglady.1 said:


> Its Fake ....just like sellers story...


Thank you so much! I jumped the gun on this one because the price was so good & the seller had decent feedback. Then the more I looked at it, the more it didn't seem right. I feel so foolish. Hopefully the seller will be honest enough to honor my request to cancel the transaction since it hasn't shipped yet & save me the hassle of returning it & filing claims. 
Never again... I will always check here first. 
Thank you again!


----------



## dieguteteufelin

baglady.1 said:


> It is a spy glass hobo in Tribal Colors. I'd need a few more pics...but so far no issues noted.



Hmm, so the seller says that there is no hologram in the bag.  I have a boutique-bought Spy bag from a year or two before it looks like the "Tribal Colors" came out and it definitely has a hologram.  Is this style supposed to have one?  I can't seem to find an answer online.  By the way, seller sent what I believe are the same photos so no point in uploading seperately from my phone 

Edited to add: seller wants me to pay via Venmo or Mercari, hence the hesitation.  From what I can tell there are no fees for her but no protection for me.


----------



## meagp

Hoping for some advice from one of you experts on here! I've never purchased a Fendi, but have been wanting to. Is the authenticity (or lack thereof) obvious? The seller posted a photo of the hologram, but not the serial tag. She doesn't have 100% reviews, and she provided a "its real" response when I asked her questions. She has other luxury bags listed at significantly higher prices (that I can't afford...ha). This bag is hard to find already, but I can't tell whether this colorway was ever created as I can't find it on google. Any advice is appreciated!

Name: Fendi B Mix Baulotto

Pictures are available under ebay listing (I can't get them to load here): 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221889346848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## baglady.1

meagp said:


> Hoping for some advice from one of you experts on here! I've never purchased a Fendi, but have been wanting to. Is the authenticity (or lack thereof) obvious? The seller posted a photo of the hologram, but not the serial tag. She doesn't have 100% reviews, and she provided a "its real" response when I asked her questions. She has other luxury bags listed at significantly higher prices (that I can't afford...ha). This bag is hard to find already, but I can't tell whether this colorway was ever created as I can't find it on google. Any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Name: Fendi B Mix Baulotto
> 
> Pictures are available under ebay listing (I can't get them to load here):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221889346848?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


 It's Real! LOL! 
I have that bag in another color scheme....& Sometimes the serial # is in an odd place sewn into a seam.....


----------



## baglady.1

dieguteteufelin said:


> Hmm, so the seller says that there is no hologram in the bag.  I have a boutique-bought Spy bag from a year or two before it looks like the "Tribal Colors" came out and it definitely has a hologram.  Is this style supposed to have one?  I can't seem to find an answer online.  By the way, seller sent what I believe are the same photos so no point in uploading seperately from my phone
> 
> Edited to add: seller wants me to pay via Venmo or Mercari, hence the hesitation.  From what I can tell there are no fees for her but no protection for me.


 I know nothing about those payment options....but the hologram tag should be there....directly across from the leather serial # strip she shows....can't help you without it.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

baglady.1 said:


> I know nothing about those payment options....but the hologram tag should be there....directly across from the leather serial # strip she shows....can't help you without it.



Woohoo!  Thank you, she says she found it.


----------



## baglady.1

dieguteteufelin said:


> Woohoo!  Thank you, she says she found it.


 It's authentic as I suspected...


----------



## Wavedancer

I hope this gets to baglady.1  Yikes!!

I'm new to the site and cant seem to get into Fendi authenticate portion of the site.

My real question is about a Fendi SpyBag which was given as a gift in approx 2002.  Used only twice.  My research tells me hologams weren't used on their bags then.  Can you help??????   Thank you thank you

I've attached the pic of the gold plate and lining and leather embossed serial number.  I'm so sorry; having difficulty figuring how to submit all of this.  

I spoke with realreal.com and my local Fendi store and apparently there were no holograms used then??  Your opinion on the holograms????


----------



## dieguteteufelin

baglady.1 said:


> It's authentic as I suspected...



Woohoo!  Thank you!  Writing her to see if this baby can be mine.


----------



## baglady.1

Wavedancer said:


> I hope this gets to baglady.1  Yikes!!
> 
> I'm new to the site and cant seem to get into Fendi authenticate portion of the site.
> 
> My real question is about a Fendi SpyBag which was given as a gift in approx 2002.  Used only twice.  My research tells me hologams weren't used on their bags then.  Can you help??????   Thank you thank you
> 
> I've attached the pic of the gold plate and lining and leather embossed serial number.  I'm so sorry; having difficulty figuring how to submit all of this.
> 
> I spoke with realreal.com and my local Fendi store and apparently there were no holograms used then??  Your opinion on the holograms????


You are in the authentification spot now...LOL!

Your research is totally faulty  I am afraid. Not sure why such Reputable places would make such a statement.
 In Fact as a rule, FENDI SAs don't makes such statements at all.
Maybe a mistake or ??

Only FENDI bags produced prior to 2003/4 were non hologram. 

The spy bag came out in 2005...so just do the math. 

 Also, the bag is obvious fake for many many reasons beyond the hologram issue. 

Sorry! :

but Gifts of $2300 MSRP bags are well, you get what you paid for....


----------



## cwxx

Many TIA for any help putting my mind at east about this wallet. My main concern is someone cut off the rfid tag! (why??). While back I also bought a previous edition of the monster wallet off ebay which I posted on here and it came back fake - though there were some giveaways , overall it looked pretty close to my eyes, scary! So a big thanks to all the authenticators!

*Auction Site or Source: *TJMaxx Bedford, MA
* Item Name: *Fendi monster crystal accented continental saffiano wallet


----------



## cwxx

and where the rfid tag was cut off


----------



## baglady.1

cwxx said:


> Many TIA for any help putting my mind at east about this wallet. My main concern is someone cut off the rfid tag! (why??). While back I also bought a previous edition of the monster wallet off ebay which I posted on here and it came back fake - though there were some giveaways , overall it looked pretty close to my eyes, scary! So a big thanks to all the authenticators!
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: *TJMaxx Bedford, MA
> * Item Name: *Fendi monster crystal accented continental saffiano wallet


Yes -- it is misleading that the RFID tag has a picture of a scissors & dotted line just begging to be cut off...yet it helps us to authenticate it!  I don't know what FENDI was thinking with this RFID system - it is an epic FAIL on helping to authenticate their bags. Plus Retailers don't have the RFID scanner either...! 

That being said, the wallet looks good to me. It feels like real saffiano leather...correct?


----------



## cwxx

baglady.1 said:


> Yes -- it is misleading that the RFID tag has a picture of a scissors & dotted line just begging to be cut off...yet it helps us to authenticate it!  I don't know what FENDI was thinking with this RFID system - it is an epic FAIL on helping to authenticate their bags. Plus Retailers don't have the RFID scanner either...!
> 
> That being said, the wallet looks good to me. It feels like real saffiano leather...correct?



Thank you so much baglady.1!! Yes it feels and looks like real saffiano leather, I compared it to the key pouch which I got from nordies and its a good match whew  Thanks very much again, I always wondered what the rfid tag was actually good for since no one seems to scan it or anything in stores.


----------



## chintzykid

Could anyone authenticate this Fendi bag for me please?

Name:  Fendi Camouflage Bowling Bag
Item No:  262063491641
Seller ID:  I101288
Link:  Ebay UK

Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

chintzykid said:


> Could anyone authenticate this Fendi bag for me please?
> 
> Name:  Fendi Camouflage Bowling Bag
> Item No:  262063491641
> Seller ID:  I101288
> Link:  Ebay UK
> 
> Thank you


It is authentic Fendi


----------



## chintzykid

Thank you for such a quick response.


----------



## maddiesparkly

Hi there, could you please help with the authentication?

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Large
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Instagram 
Attached photos 

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

chintzykid said:


> Thank you for such a quick response.





> Thank you so much baglady.1!! Yes it feels and looks like real saffiano leather, I compared it to the key pouch which I got from nordies and its a good match whew Thanks very much again, I always wondered what the rfid tag was actually good for since no one seems to scan it or anything in stores.





> Woohoo! Thank you! Writing her to see if this baby can be mine.



Always happy to help out great forum members like you guys!


----------



## baglady.1

maddiesparkly said:


> Hi there, could you please help with the authentication?
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Large
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Instagram
> Attached photos
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 Authentic!  
Instagram?!?! Hmmmm


----------



## meagp

baglady.1 said:


> It's Real! LOL!
> I have that bag in another color scheme....& Sometimes the serial # is in an odd place sewn into a seam.....



Thank you!! The color scheme worried me, I searched on Google and didn't find one picture of that bag in that color. But I bought it and I'm excited!


----------



## maddiesparkly

Baglady, thank you so much


----------



## ecmf

Hi, I have not used the forum in years so I hope I am doing this right. I would like to see if this Fendi bag I got today is authentic. I know nothing about Fendi so I am unable to note the style, leather etc. 

TIA


----------



## ecmf

entire bag...


----------



## ecmf

handle


----------



## ecmf

stud on side of bag


----------



## ecmf

Bottom


----------



## ecmf

bottom stud


----------



## ecmf

.


----------



## ecmf

inside


----------



## ecmf

heat stamp


----------



## ecmf

more..


----------



## baglady.1

ecmf said:


> Hi, I have not used the forum in years so I hope I am doing this right. I would like to see if this Fendi bag I got today is authentic. I know nothing about Fendi so I am unable to note the style, leather etc.
> 
> TIA


 Please provide the following information with all submissions:


*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
*


----------



## accio sacculus

ecmf said:


> Hi, I have not used the forum in years so I hope I am doing this right. I would like to see if this Fendi bag I got today is authentic. I know nothing about Fendi so I am unable to note the style, leather etc.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




Please read Post #1 for rules and photo requirements


----------



## ecmf

Hi, I don't know Fendi items so I don't know the name or style of the bag. I purchased it from a second hand clothing store in Australia, so no auction or listing for me to add.


----------



## ecmf

Hi, I don't know Fendi items so I don't know the name or style of the bag. I purchased it from a second hand clothing store in Australia, so no auction or listing for me to add.


----------



## accio sacculus

ecmf said:


> more..



It's fake!


----------



## Dimple

Can someone please authenticate this

Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-medium-two-jours-bag-/151824687210?hash=item235974e06a
Seller: hendztan
Item number: 151824687210
Item: fendi medium two jours bag


----------



## baglady.1

Dimple said:


> Can someone please authenticate this
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-medium-two-jours-bag-/151824687210?hash=item235974e06a
> Seller: hendztan
> Item number: 151824687210
> Item: fendi medium two jours bag


Not enough pics...need photos of all FENDI plates/patches inside bag, serial # which will be on a leather strip or under Fendi patch, hologram tag  RFID tag etc.


----------



## ladyinred1987

Hi,
Could you please help with the authentication of a bag?
I want to sell it but the buyer wants to be 100% sure 

Auction Site or Source: no
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large

All the corresponding pictures attached. Thanks!


----------



## ladyinred1987

Here are some more pics


----------



## danii08

hi ladies! i recently bought a second hand fendi B bag but i am not sure how to check if it is authentic. can you kindly help me authenticate please  thanks in advance!


----------



## danii08

here is the tag


----------



## danii08

serial:


----------



## danii08

hologram:


----------



## danii08

cards:


----------



## danii08

Back part of the hologram tag


----------



## danii08

hardware with the word FENDI


----------



## danii08

additional photo


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

Please help me authenticate this Fendi wallet. It was given to my mom as a gift a few years ago and she recently gave it to me. I don't know the name of the wallet. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

ladyinred1987 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please help with the authentication of a bag?
> I want to sell it but the buyer wants to be 100% sure
> 
> Auction Site or Source: no
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large
> 
> All the corresponding pictures attached. Thanks!


Just curious...how did you find a buyer without a site or source?


----------



## baglady.1

danii08 said:


> hi ladies! i recently bought a second hand fendi B bag but i am not sure how to check if it is authentic. can you kindly help me authenticate please  thanks in advance!


 Where did you purchase it from? Can you provide better photos of the 2 front buckle ends? I can't see them with a top down photo....


----------



## baglady.1

Thruhvnseyes said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi wallet. It was given to my mom as a gift a few years ago and she recently gave it to me. I don't know the name of the wallet. Please let me know if you need more pictures. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3143617
> View attachment 3143618
> View attachment 3143619
> View attachment 3143620


It looks like plastic...does it feel like plastic?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

baglady.1 said:


> It looks like plastic...does it feel like plastic?




It's not plastic. It's black leather inside. It feels and smells like leather. I think it's just the lighting. The exterior of the wallet is canvas.


----------



## danii08

thanks baglady!  i have bought from carrousell. let me take a photo of the buckle ends.


----------



## danii08

additional photo:


----------



## danii08

here's another photo. thank you very much!


----------



## baglady.1

danii08 said:


> thanks baglady!  i have bought from carrousell. let me take a photo of the buckle ends.


 The bag is Authentic FENDI


----------



## baglady.1

Thruhvnseyes said:


> It's not plastic. It's black leather inside. It feels and smells like leather. I think it's just the lighting. The exterior of the wallet is canvas.


 OK, inside the wallet -- usually where you keep the cash, there should be a serial # imprinted on the leather. I need a close clear pic of it. Also, if there is a hologram inside, I need to see that as well as one of the snap with imprints on it...


----------



## danii08

thank you so much baglady!


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

baglady.1 said:


> OK, inside the wallet -- usually where you keep the cash, there should be a serial # imprinted on the leather. I need a close clear pic of it. Also, if there is a hologram inside, I need to see that as well as one of the snap with imprints on it...




View attachment 3144424

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I didn't find a hologram. I didn't a search and found a wallet that looks similar to it on yoogi's closet called the zucchino canvas flap


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

baglady.1 said:


> OK, inside the wallet -- usually where you keep the cash, there should be a serial # imprinted on the leather. I need a close clear pic of it. Also, if there is a hologram inside, I need to see that as well as one of the snap with imprints on it...






	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry the picture didn't come out on my previous post


----------



## baglady.1

Thruhvnseyes said:


> View attachment 3144617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the picture didn't come out on my previous post


 There are many good looking replica wallets in the same style....so finding one on another site is not always the best assurance. That being said...I don't see anything that is a red flag. Does the snap have anything imprinted on it?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

baglady.1 said:


> There are many good looking replica wallets in the same style....so finding one on another site is not always the best assurance. That being said...I don't see anything that is a red flag. Does the snap have anything imprinted on it?




The snap says Fiocchi Italy. I tried taking a picture of it last night but it came out blurry. I'll post a pic if you need it


----------



## baglady.1

Thruhvnseyes said:


> The snap says Fiocchi Italy. I tried taking a picture of it last night but it came out blurry. I'll post a pic if you need it


No, that is good. Believe it is probably authentic


----------



## virgo7861

hello,

please if possible authenticate this item..  the seller has not posted many pictures. thank you for your help

Item Name:Authentic Fendi Shoulder Bag Black Leather 87827
Item Number:271988570086
Seller ID:japan_monoshare
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...ather-87827-/271988570086?hash=item3f53c837e6


----------



## baglady.1

virgo7861 said:


> hello,
> 
> please if possible authenticate this item..  the seller has not posted many pictures. thank you for your help
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Fendi Shoulder Bag Black Leather 87827
> Item Number:271988570086
> Seller ID:japan_monoshare
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...ather-87827-/271988570086?hash=item3f53c837e6


 It looks promising. Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket lining.


----------



## Pongyo18

Hello!!

Pls authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Monster. I just got from the outlet shop in Japan.. Thanks a lot for ur help!!


Items Name: Fendi Peekaboo Monster Eye
Site: http://brand-ya.com/shopdetail/000000000081/pc_detail/


----------



## Pongyo18

Logo


----------



## Pongyo18

Serial no.


----------



## Pongyo18

Zip logo


----------



## Pongyo18

Zip hardware


----------



## Pongyo18

Hardware


----------



## Pongyo18

Hardware


----------



## Pongyo18

Hologram was loose, so they put the tape on it.


----------



## baglady.1

Pongyo18 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Pls authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Monster. I just got from the outlet shop in Japan.. Thanks a lot for ur help!!
> 
> 
> Items Name: Fendi Peekaboo Monster Eye
> Site: http://brand-ya.com/shopdetail/000000000081/pc_detail/



1.I can't read the code on the orange strip...what is it? Especially the last 2 groups of #s
2. Need front & back clear photos of the RFID tag showing it's code. The RFID is the black cloth tag with scissors on it that you have your hand covering....
3. On the hologram...normally it is attached to a smaller black cloth tag with an authenticity statement on its back. Can you provide a photo of that tag, front & back?
I am not familiar with the website...tell me about it.


----------



## Pongyo18

baglady.1 said:


> 1.I can't read the code on the orange strip...what is it? Especially the last 2 groups of #s
> 2. Need front & back clear photos of the RFID tag showing it's code. The RFID is the black cloth tag with scissors on it that you have your hand covering....
> 3. On the hologram...normally it is attached to a smaller black cloth tag with an authenticity statement on its back. Can you provide a photo of that tag, front & back?
> I am not familiar with the website...tell me about it.



Thanks a lot, bag lady 

The shop where I'v got a bag is in Tokyo, probably they sell outlet brandname. I knew this shop from my Japanese friend, which was a reliable place with a good price. So I asked my friend to order a bag and sent to me at BKK, Thailand...

Anyway to make it sure that authentic or not, I will send you more pictures as you requested.. Thanks again for your help...


----------



## Pongyo18

More info of Fendi peekaboo monster:

The digit no. on a leather tag: 8BN226-KAL-189-28726


----------



## Pongyo18

Tag


----------



## Pongyo18

Back of a small black tag is no any digit or logo.


----------



## baglady.1

Pongyo18 said:


> Thanks a lot, bag lady
> 
> The shop where I'v got a bag is in Tokyo, probably they sell outlet brandname. I knew this shop from my Japanese friend, which was a reliable place with a good price. So I asked my friend to order a bag and sent to me at BKK, Thailand...
> 
> Anyway to make it sure that authentic or not, I will send you more pictures as you requested.. Thanks again for your help...


 I don't believe it to be real  Many things are wrong. Although it would fall into the "SUPER FAKE" class for sure.
 Does it feel like real leather & snake...just curious...
 I am surprised a company in Japan would sell non authentic bag like this....


----------



## Pongyo18

baglady.1 said:


> I don't believe it to be real  Many things are wrong. Although it would fall into the "SUPER FAKE" class for sure.
> Does it feel like real leather & snake...just curious...
> I am surprised a company in Japan would sell non authentic bag like this....


 
Thanks for informing me...the leather  is so good..smell as well... It is ashamed on this shop.. So I have to talk to them..!


----------



## baglady.1

Pongyo18 said:


> Thanks for informing me...the leather  is so good..smell as well... It is ashamed on this shop.. So I have to talk to them..!


 Good luck with your return. Many fake bags come out of China where they are made with artificial leather...but there are exceptions where they use leather. I can see they did a good job on this one....!


----------



## Jackie777

Hi I just got this from a friend who got it from another friend who said they purchased it at flagship bond st store. I'm Just not trusting and want to make sure it's authentic. It. 

Large selleria peekaboo in the color asphalt with milk interior.


----------



## Jackie777

Bottom


----------



## Jackie777

Tags


----------



## Jackie777

Tags sorry didn't load


----------



## Jackie777

Tags cont


----------



## Jackie777

Leather serial num


----------



## Jackie777

Side snap


----------



## Jackie777

Plaque


----------



## Jackie777

Closure back


----------



## Jackie777

Closure front


----------



## Jackie777

Bar


----------



## Jackie777

Stitching on side


----------



## Jackie777

Shoulder strap ring


----------



## Jackie777

Zipper


----------



## Jackie777

Paperwork n rain cover


----------



## Jackie777

Dust bag


----------



## Jackie777

Thank you so much in advance!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

Jackie777 said:


> Hi I just got this from a friend who got it from another friend who said they purchased it at flagship bond st store. I'm Just not trusting and want to make sure it's authentic. It.
> 
> Large selleria peekaboo in the color asphalt with milk interior.


 Your friend of a friend did good


----------



## Jackie777

baglady.1 said:


> Your friend of a friend did good



Thank you so much for putting my mind at ease !!!!


----------



## Pongyo18

baglady.1 said:


> I don't believe it to be real  Many things are wrong. Although it would fall into the "SUPER FAKE" class for sure.
> Does it feel like real leather & snake...just curious...
> I am surprised a company in Japan would sell non authentic bag like this....



Hi, bag lady!

I just went to Fendi shop to authenticate the Fendi Peekaboo Monster. The staff said it was authentic but it was a lot of defect or display one. 

Anyway, thanks for ur information..


----------



## virgo7861

hello would someone please authenticate these 2 items ... thank you very much

Auction Site or Source:ebay
Item Name: AUTH FENDI SELLERIA Taupe Pebbled Leather Double Strap Shoulder Handbag
Item Number: 201444645721
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201444645721?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Auction Site or Source:ebay
Item Name: AUTH FENDI Ivory Beige Leather Stitch Detail Silver Tone Hardware Handbag
Item Number: 381154414016
Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381154414016?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## californiagal28

Hi, I'd appreciate an authentication - and identification of the style of bag being sold here.

Many thanks in advance!


Item Name:Fendi Handbag
Item Number:121774788099
Seller ID: 28ellie
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Handbag-/121774788099?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


----------



## baglady.1

QUOTE=Pongyo18;29277716]Hi, bag lady!

I just went to Fendi shop to authenticate the Fendi Peekaboo Monster. The staff said it was authentic but it was a lot of defect or display one. 

Anyway, thanks for ur information..[/QUOTE]
That cannot be correct....we know otherwise. PM me if you would like details...but there are many things wrong...and Fendi does not usually give opinion like that...??
Also the Celine Nano you submitted to their AT from the same seller (Shop Ya) also doesn't sit well either....
just sayin;'


----------



## baglady.1

virgo7861 said:


> hello would someone please authenticate these 2 items ... thank you very much
> 
> Auction Site or Source:ebay
> Item Name: AUTH FENDI SELLERIA Taupe Pebbled Leather Double Strap Shoulder Handbag
> Item Number: 201444645721
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201444645721?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Auction Site or Source:ebay
> Item Name: AUTH FENDI Ivory Beige Leather Stitch Detail Silver Tone Hardware Handbag
> Item Number: 381154414016
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/381154414016?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


The first one looks OK, the second one does not have enought pics. Need photo of serial # imprinted on lining or tag inside and pic of FENDI Gold logo plate on interior pocket or linig.


----------



## baglady.1

californiagal28 said:


> Hi, I'd appreciate an authentication - and identification of the style of bag being sold here.
> 
> Many thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Handbag
> Item Number:121774788099
> Seller ID: 28ellie
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Handbag-/121774788099?_trksid=p2054897.l4275


 Need more pics, especially serial # strip or imprint and hologram tag if it has one....


----------



## maddiesparkly

Dear experts,

Could you help with authentication of this bag?
Thank you so much.

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
Item Number: 201445510980
Seller ID: gold-medved
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201445510980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## baglady.1

maddiesparkly said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> Could you help with authentication of this bag?
> Thank you so much.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Number: 201445510980
> Seller ID: gold-medved
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/201445510980?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Authentic


----------



## Pursesrgood

Hello!  I am hoping that you all can help me.  I bought a medium Fendi Pequin Boston bag from RueLaLa for half price ($650) and awaited it's arrival.  Looked good at first glance, but upon closer inspection, the bag is missing a hologram (I thought they were in every Fendi bag) and the stripes do not match at the zipper, but alternate.  The stitching on the bag is good, and the lining appears to be sewn in.  There is a fabric tag with stitching sewn in (sorry, I could to get a clear photo).  The leather tag is embossed in gold lettering.  It came with an authenticity card and a nice dust bag.  I've attached photos and would greatly appreciate if you all would tell me if this is a legit Fendi.  If not, it's an expensive fake and the Rue will be getting some really bad feedback from me.  Thanks so much.


----------



## baglady.1

Pursesrgood said:


> Hello!  I am hoping that you all can help me.  I bought a medium Fendi Pequin Boston bag from RueLaLa for half price ($650) and awaited it's arrival.  Looked good at first glance, but upon closer inspection, the bag is missing a hologram (I thought they were in every Fendi bag) and the stripes do not match at the zipper, but alternate.  The stitching on the bag is good, and the lining appears to be sewn in.  There is a fabric tag with stitching sewn in (sorry, I could to get a clear photo).  The leather tag is embossed in gold lettering.  It came with an authenticity card and a nice dust bag.  I've attached photos and would greatly appreciate if you all would tell me if this is a legit Fendi.  If not, it's an expensive fake and the Rue will be getting some really bad feedback from me.  Thanks so much.


 Those pics won't due. Use the Macro button on your camera (has a flower on it) to take close ups......


----------



## Pursesrgood

baglady.1 said:


> Those pics won't due. Use the Macro button on your camera (has a flower on it) to take close ups......


Thank you.  I've taken these new photos (and learned a new feature on my camera, thank you!).  As I noted previously, the bag does not have a hologram, so there's no photo of that.


----------



## baglady.1

Pursesrgood said:


> Thank you.  I've taken these new photos (and learned a new feature on my camera, thank you!).  As I noted previously, the bag does not have a hologram, so there's no photo of that.


The hologram is no problem on this bag...it looks OK to me, but could you confirm the code on the RFID tag (Scissors tag)?


----------



## Pursesrgood

baglady.1 said:


> The hologram is no problem on this bag...it looks OK to me, but could you confirm the code on the RFID tag (Scissors tag)?



The code on the RFID tag is 01340327.  Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Pursesrgood said:


> The code on the RFID tag is 01340327.  Thank you!


That's good...It is authentic Fendi


----------



## Pursesrgood

baglady.1 said:


> That's good...It is authentic Fendi


YAY!  I really like the bag, and I really did not want to go to war with the Rue.  Appreciate your help.


----------



## jp23

Hello! I was hopping to get your opinion on this bug I am about to purchase.











Please let me know if there's anything else you need as I didn't see any specifics about the bugs in the first post. Thanks for your time [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hello! I was hopping to get your opinion on this bug I am about to purchase.
> 
> View attachment 3157864
> 
> View attachment 3157865
> 
> View attachment 3157867
> 
> View attachment 3157868
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if there's anything else you need as I didn't see any specifics about the bugs in the first post. Thanks for your time [emoji173]&#65039;


Looks good


----------



## jp23

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji177]


----------



## gillyweed

luvhighfashion888


----------



## gillyweed

gillyweed said:


> luvhighfashion888



Oops sent the comment without finishing the format!

Edit: Please help authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!

Item Name: Auth Fendi Mini Peekaboo nude Pink

Item Number: 171969356977

Seller ID: luvhighfashion888

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-nude-Pink/171969356977?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=B1K8KT


----------



## baglady.1

gillyweed said:


> Oops sent the comment without finishing the format!
> 
> Edit: Please help authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Auth Fendi Mini Peekaboo nude Pink
> 
> Item Number: 171969356977
> 
> Seller ID: luvhighfashion888
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-nude-Pink/171969356977?roken=cUgayN&soutkn=B1K8KT


 Need pic of hologram tag & rfid tag and back side of metal slot that says "Made in ..." and clearer picture of leather serial # strip so I can read the code.....not crazy about it so far....


----------



## Nathalie0627

Hello I bought this fendi zucca wallet on Poshmark and I'm not sure it's authentic, zipper feels a bit hard and material just doesn't seem right... Can you guys help me plz!!!!  it's not letting me upload pictures where can I send them an email or something? Thx


----------



## Carissaline

Hello,

I am hoping to get help in authentification on this bag:

Fendi by the way piccolo tricolor

I can not find any hologram, does this mean
It's fake, or can you please let me knew where I can find it?

Also, I find the strap doesn't align perfectly, which will cause a bulging wheneornat the shortest setting, is this normal?

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Carissaline

Sorry,
For some reason the previous post did not upload all the pictures


----------



## Carissaline

More pictures.
Bear with me, for some reason I can only upload one picture at a time


----------



## Carissaline

More picture


----------



## Carissaline

Hi again,


I am trying to upload multiple pictures within the same post from a desktop now.
Hope this is clearer....


Fendi By the Way Bag in Piccolo tri-color 


Would be great if I can get your opinion whether this is authentic or not.
I cannot find the hologram, can anyone let me know where I can find it? Or if it does not exist in this bag?


Your input is greatly appreciated.


Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

Carissaline said:


> Hi again,
> 
> 
> I am trying to upload multiple pictures within the same post from a desktop now.
> Hope this is clearer....
> 
> 
> Fendi By the Way Bag in Piccolo tri-color
> 
> 
> Would be great if I can get your opinion whether this is authentic or not.
> I cannot find the hologram, can anyone let me know where I can find it? Or if it does not exist in this bag?
> 
> 
> Your input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Please always provide the following:

Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

Also, will need pic of RFID tag -- it is black cloth with scissors on it maybe.


----------



## jonchrisprice

I purchased this Fendi from a store that sells preowned bags.  The style is Borsa Leather Doctor bag.  Thank you for your help.

Serial number is 2305 / 8BR 579 / YR2 / 098


----------



## jonchrisprice

Here are photos of the hologram and back of it.


----------



## baglady.1

jonchrisprice said:


> I purchased this Fendi from a store that sells preowned bags.  The style is Borsa Leather Doctor bag.  Thank you for your help.
> 
> Serial number is 2305 / 8BR 579 / YR2 / 098


 Authentic


----------



## virgo7861

good morning, 

I am interested in possibly purchasing any of these items and needed to check the authenticity please... thank you

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Authentic FENDI Zucca Tote Bag Shoulder Bag Canvas Beige 10080432
Item Number: 131630416646
Seller ID: brand-works
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131630416646?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: 100%Auth FENDI Zucca Brown Canvas Blue Drawing Black Patent Leather Tote Bag
Item Number: 181902862547
Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-FE...862547?hash=item2a5a4168d3:g:RfQAAOSw9r1WAbX-


----------



## baglady.1

virgo7861 said:


> good morning,
> 
> I am interested in possibly purchasing any of these items and needed to check the authenticity please... thank you
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Zucca Tote Bag Shoulder Bag Canvas Beige 10080432
> Item Number: 131630416646
> Seller ID: brand-works
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131630416646?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: 100%Auth FENDI Zucca Brown Canvas Blue Drawing Black Patent Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number: 181902862547
> Seller ID: the_purse_ladies
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-FE...862547?hash=item2a5a4168d3:g:RfQAAOSw9r1WAbX-



#1 is authentic
#2 is probably good...but need pics of leather serial # strip and hologram tag.


----------



## Nathalie0627

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your


----------



## Nathalie0627

Hello I need help authenticating this wallet don't feel to good about it, thx 

Item name: zucca wallet
Item number: 2268-8m0000/012
Seller ID:Monicka777 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Real-Fendi-fabric-and-leather-never-used-wallet-55f626562fd0b7fc3201558e 

Pictures:http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/nathalierosario/library/


----------



## baglady.1

Nathalie0627 said:


> Hello I need help authenticating this wallet don't feel to good about it, thx
> 
> Item name: zucca wallet
> Item number: 2268-8m0000/012
> Seller ID:Monicka777
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Real-F...er-never-used-wallet-55f626562fd0b7fc3201558e
> 
> Pictures:http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/nathalierosario/library/


 Does it feel like real leather? Why are you concerned?


----------



## virgo7861

baglady.1 said:


> #1 is authentic
> #2 is probably good...but need pics of leather serial # strip and hologram tag.



thank you


----------



## Nathalie0627

baglady.1 said:


> Does it feel like real leather? Why are you concerned?



Doesnt feel like real leather  very hard and zipper feels clumsy and hard to close and lining feels very hard plastic like


----------



## baglady.1

Nathalie0627 said:


> Doesnt feel like real leather  very hard and zipper feels clumsy and hard to close and lining feels very hard plastic like


It is nearly impossible to give opinion on something like this...
a lot of good replicas were sold with serial#s. 
Make sure it is in fact plastic (I put a few drops of leather conditioner on it...see if it softens up) as pressed leather looks the same. 

There is one imprint that looks off, but I don't have enough research on file to say for sure it is fake or not. 

Sorry.....

Also, if you decide to keep it...this stuff is great for zippers


----------



## yorkipedia

Hi! Can you authenticate this wallet? 
I really like this but I have never seen the monster wallet in this pattern.
Thank you for your help in advance

Item Name: Fendi wallet
Item Number: 5623
Seller ID: jellybeansgan
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-wallet-5623bbc2d14d7babdd000c62


----------



## jp23

Hey Baglady! I was hoping you could give me your advice on this piece

"Authentic Fendi monster buggie bag bug keychain..."
Item # 252134256356
Seller: Rk015
http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252134256356 



I've also attached photos too for your reference 








Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

yorkipedia said:


> Hi! Can you authenticate this wallet?
> I really like this but I have never seen the monster wallet in this pattern.
> Thank you for your help in advance
> 
> Item Name: Fendi wallet
> Item Number: 5623
> Seller ID: jellybeansgan
> Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-wallet-5623bbc2d14d7babdd000c62


Seller has not provided photos of value...need close ups of materials it is made of & RFID tag (cloth tag with scissors on it) and serial # imprinted on leather near where the cash goes and hologram tag if any. 
I have never seen a wallet like it and I have never seen leather like that used inside. 
Just sayin'


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hey Baglady! I was hoping you could give me your advice on this piece
> 
> "Authentic Fendi monster buggie bag bug keychain..."
> Item # 252134256356
> Seller: Rk015
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252134256356
> 
> 
> 
> I've also attached photos too for your reference
> View attachment 3163266
> 
> View attachment 3163267
> 
> View attachment 3163268
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


 I am not very good with the charms...but it looks OK from what little I know. I would get Accio's opinion on them...she is better with them.


----------



## jp23

baglady.1 said:


> I am not very good with the charms...but it looks OK from what little I know. I would get Accio's opinion on them...she is better with them.




Ok still thanks for your opinion !!!


----------



## accio sacculus

jp23 said:


> Hey Baglady! I was hoping you could give me your advice on this piece
> 
> "Authentic Fendi monster buggie bag bug keychain..."
> Item # 252134256356
> Seller: Rk015
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252134256356
> 
> 
> 
> I've also attached photos too for your reference
> View attachment 3163266
> 
> View attachment 3163267
> 
> View attachment 3163268
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jp23

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!




Thanks for the quick response accio!


----------



## yorkipedia

baglady.1 said:


> Seller has not provided photos of value...need close ups of materials it is made of & RFID tag (cloth tag with scissors on it) and serial # imprinted on leather near where the cash goes and hologram tag if any.
> I have never seen a wallet like it and I have never seen leather like that used inside.
> Just sayin'



Thank you baglady!! I'm just going to stay away from this one!


----------



## virgo7861

good morning,

I need help again authenticating a few items please ... thank you

Item: Auth Fendi Zucca pattern Tote Bag (15001581)
Seller: txt-japan
Item number: 121781843141
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...843141?hash=item1c5ac374c5:g:Mj4AAOSwPhdVJJSg
Comment: I have doubts about this because the metal plaque on the inside is not straight and i also requested additional pictures of the serial # and/or hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

virgo7861 said:


> good morning,
> 
> I need help again authenticating a few items please ... thank you
> 
> Item: Auth Fendi Zucca pattern Tote Bag (15001581)
> Seller: txt-japan
> Item number: 121781843141
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-...843141?hash=item1c5ac374c5:g:Mj4AAOSwPhdVJJSg
> Comment: I have doubts about this because the metal plaque on the inside is not straight and i also requested additional pictures of the serial # and/or hologram tag.


 Resubmit with additional pics.


----------



## virgo7861

baglady.1 said:


> Resubmit with additional pics.



I just received a message from this seller stating that the bag had no serial number or hologram tag


----------



## baglady.1

virgo7861 said:


> I just received a message from this seller stating that the bag had no serial number or hologram tag


 Ask him to check inside the pocket on each side seam.  My gut is feeling good about the bag, but I can't confirm without those items....


----------



## yorkipedia

Hi Experts,

Can you authenticate these Fendi 2Jours?
Thank you for your help in advance!

Item Name:Fendi Petit 2Jours Colorblock Leather Shopper
Item Number:351553238287
Seller ID:luxurylinendiva
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Petit...df4940&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=272003675636

Item Name:Authentic Limited Edition Fendi Pettie 2jours Monster Handbags With Strap
Item Number:272003675636
Seller ID:mgla09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...d5555b7&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=351553238287


----------



## serenityneow

Hello, I would love an opinion on this Fendi Be Baguette I recently purchased.  The pictures are below.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

yorkipedia said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you authenticate these Fendi 2Jours?
> Thank you for your help in advance!
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Petit 2Jours Colorblock Leather Shopper
> Item Number:351553238287
> Seller ID:luxurylinendiva
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Petit...df4940&pid=100338&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=272003675636
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Limited Edition Fendi Pettie 2jours Monster Handbags With Strap
> Item Number:272003675636
> Seller ID:mgla09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...d5555b7&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=351553238287


Neither listing has the pics we require. See my signature line....


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Hello, I would love an opinion on this Fendi Be Baguette I recently purchased.  The pictures are below.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3166664
> 
> View attachment 3166666
> View attachment 3166667
> 
> View attachment 3166668
> 
> View attachment 3166676
> 
> View attachment 3166677
> 
> View attachment 3166678
> View attachment 3166679
> 
> View attachment 3166681


 Please provide the following info:

Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

Also, will need a close clear pic of the rfid tag, it is black cloth & has scissors icon on it...need to see the code on it...


----------



## serenityneow

baglady.1 said:


> Please provide the following info:
> 
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> Also, will need a close clear pic of the rfid tag, it is black cloth & has scissors icon on it...need to see the code on it...




Thanks.  Here is the info:

Site - eBay
Item Name - Fendi Be Baguette
Item No. - 291588580811
Seller ID - bhfo
Link - http://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-0754-NE...r-Handbag-Small-BHFO-/291588580811?nav=SEARCH

P.S.  I won this auction, but can return the bag.  The additional pictures are below.






Thank you, baglady!


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Thanks.  Here is the info:
> 
> Site - eBay
> Item Name - Fendi Be Baguette
> Item No. - 291588580811
> Seller ID - bhfo
> Link - http://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-0754-NE...r-Handbag-Small-BHFO-/291588580811?nav=SEARCH
> 
> P.S.  I won this auction, but can return the bag.  The additional pictures are below.
> 
> View attachment 3166832
> 
> View attachment 3166833
> 
> 
> Thank you, baglady!


 This bag is authentic Fendi


----------



## serenityneow

baglady.1 said:


> This bag is authentic Fendi




Thank you, baglady!  I'm so thrilled about this bag!  [emoji4][emoji1]HAPPY DANCE[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji1]


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Thank you, baglady!  I'm so thrilled about this bag!  [emoji4][emoji1]HAPPY DANCE[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji1]


 Nice Snag! Congrats!!


----------



## yorkipedia

Hi Baglady! I'm still waiting for more pictures from my previous posting but I found another bag that I'm interested. Can you take a look and let me know? Thank you!

Site - eBay
Item Name - FENDI 2Jours Petit Monster-Charm Tote Bag in Black "NWT"
Item No. - 181765315508
Seller ID - loukpeac
Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...hash=item2a520e9bb4:m:mvmYVtRlNcmlHxiw6-wBrhg


----------



## yorkipedia

baglady.1 said:


> Neither listing has the pics we require. See my signature line....



I got more Pictures. Thank you for your help baglady!


----------



## baglady.1

yorkipedia said:


> Hi Baglady! I'm still waiting for more pictures from my previous posting but I found another bag that I'm interested. Can you take a look and let me know? Thank you!
> 
> Site - eBay
> Item Name - FENDI 2Jours Petit Monster-Charm Tote Bag in Black "NWT"
> Item No. - 181765315508
> Seller ID - loukpeac
> Link - http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2Jour...hash=item2a520e9bb4:m:mvmYVtRlNcmlHxiw6-wBrhg


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

yorkipedia said:


> I got more Pictures. Thank you for your help baglady!


 I'm not sure which of the 2 auctions these are for, but I need to be able to see the design on the hologram itself and see/read the code on RFID tag and the serial # is on the underside the the FENDI patch -- need to see that also.


----------



## Fefster

Please authenticate this. Thanks 

Name: FENDI Baguette Shoulder Bag Zuccino Leather/Canvas Cream & Salmon Pink
Item Number: 161866461056
Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/drwho2006?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161866461056


----------



## Dreams Work

Hello Ladies 

I am in desperate need of your help, I just registered here to seek your help authenticate the bag I have 

I never bought pre-owned bags before, but because I'm Fendi huge fan since forever, but with currently limited budget due to having a baby, I thought I can treat myself without breaking the bank 

I bought a Fendi bag from an eBay seller and the original listing was:
Name : Fendi Brown Monogram Shopper Bag 
Seller ID: Jademainhood89
Original listing link:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181850759192&alt=web
Item number: 181850759192

I asked her loads of questions and she answered everything and I finally bought it but she ended the auction when we agreed and I paid her through PayPal F&F as per her request (I guess I will not be covered by their protection)

But just realised while looking for another Fendi bag that some people are saying that the hologram should have a code underneath it, but others say some models have hologram without the code underneath it. I immediately checked the bag and found no code underneath it! My heart nearly stopped!!!

I also bought another Fendi bag from another place and will check it too. 

I'm attaching some pictures of the bag that I took myself. Unfortunately It won't allow me to upload more than 1 picture (am I right?) how can I upload more pictures? Sorry for asking this stupid question! I'm using my phone not a computer if that helps. 

Please help me to find out the truth.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## baglady.1

Fefster said:


> Please authenticate this. Thanks
> 
> Name: FENDI Baguette Shoulder Bag Zuccino Leather/Canvas Cream & Salmon Pink
> Item Number: 161866461056
> Seller ID: http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/drwho2006?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161866461056


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket lining.


----------



## Fefster

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket lining.


Ok thanks. She sent me a pic but it's rubbed off by the looks of it. Might be worth avoiding.


----------



## baglady.1

Dreams Work said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I am in desperate need of your help, I just registered here to seek your help authenticate the bag I have
> 
> I never bought pre-owned bags before, but because I'm Fendi huge fan since forever, but with currently limited budget due to having a baby, I thought I can treat myself without breaking the bank
> 
> I bought a Fendi bag from an eBay seller and the original listing was:
> Name : Fendi Brown Monogram Shopper Bag
> Seller ID: Jademainhood89
> Original listing link:
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181850759192&alt=web
> Item number: 181850759192
> 
> I asked her loads of questions and she answered everything and I finally bought it but she ended the auction when we agreed and I paid her through PayPal F&F as per her request (I guess I will not be covered by their protection)
> 
> But just realised while looking for another Fendi bag that some people are saying that the hologram should have a code underneath it, but others say some models have hologram without the code underneath it. I immediately checked the bag and found no code underneath it! My heart nearly stopped!!!
> 
> I also bought another Fendi bag from another place and will check it too.
> 
> I'm attaching some pictures of the bag that I took myself. Unfortunately It won't allow me to upload more than 1 picture (am I right?) how can I upload more pictures? Sorry for asking this stupid question! I'm using my phone not a computer if that helps.
> 
> Please help me to find out the truth.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


This bag is authentic IMO  
THe existence of a code or hologram does not assure authenticity...it is a fine art of knowing the season & what Fendi did at that time...also many fake bags have holograms and/or codes unfortunately....
You should be able to upload more than 1 pic via the paperclip icon in your dialogue box....


----------



## baglady.1

Fefster said:


> Ok thanks. She sent me a pic but it's rubbed off by the looks of it. Might be worth avoiding.


 They do rub off....it is your call in that case...


----------



## Dreams Work

baglady.1 said:


> This bag is authentic IMO
> THe existence of a code or hologram does not assure authenticity...it is a fine art of knowing the season & what Fendi did at that time...also many fake bags have holograms and/or codes unfortunately....
> You should be able to upload more than 1 pic via the paperclip icon in your dialogue box....



I can kiss you right now xxx. I freaked outwwhen I read an authentication here saying that no code underneath the hologram then it's definitely a fake!!! 
I don't know how to thank you enough, and for the quick reply too. Can I ask what collection year and roughly how much was it? 
I'm in the UK, if I want to selI it or any other authentic stuff, do you recommend any place similar to ebay or should I put it back on ebay?

I will also upload the other Fendi duffle bag I got to verify it's authenticity. If I'm looking for a specific Fendi bag but don't know it's name or model, can I upload a picture here to ask?

Thanks Bag Lady, your reputation is the reason I'm here in the first place 

Thanks again xxx


----------



## baglady.1

Dreams Work said:


> I can kiss you right now xxx. I don't know how to thank you enough, and for the quick reply too. Can I ask what collection year was it?
> I'm in the UK, if I want to selI, do you recommend any place similar to ebay or should I put it back on ebay?
> 
> I will also upload the other Fendi duffle bag I got to verify it's authenticity. If I'm looking for a specific Fendi bag but don't know it's name or model, can I upload a picture here to ask?
> 
> Thanks Bag Lady, your reputation is the reason I'm here in the first place
> 
> Thanks again xxx


Awww Thank you kindly...it is a pleasure to be helpful! 

This tote bag you have is from the 2013/4 season approx. 
We have a separate thread for identifying bags -- it is in the FENDI REFERENCE LIBRARY and callled...."IDENTIFY THIS FENDI." 
Some of the bags submitted don't have a specific name....so it is touch & go there....


----------



## Jackster501

Hello,

I recently bought a fendi monster bifold wallet on eBay and I'm eagerly waiting for it to come in. I checked eBay today and the seller just listing the SAME wallet with the SAME pictures and now I'm starting to feel like he's selling fakes. Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me? 

This listing is: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252142856015 

Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jackster501 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought a fendi monster bifold wallet on eBay and I'm eagerly waiting for it to come in. I checked eBay today and the seller just listing the SAME wallet with the SAME pictures and now I'm starting to feel like he's selling fakes. Could someone please authenticate this wallet for me?
> 
> This listing is: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252142856015
> 
> Thank you so much!



Please see post #1 for posting rules...


----------



## SalmaB

Hello lovely ladies of TPF

Please help me authenticate this fendi I just purchased! Thanks a million

Item Name: FENDI. 3JOURS (DOVE GREY)
Item Number: 8BH2793M2F022F
Seller ID: chichitoys2015
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262086836162?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT 

please let me know if any additional info is required (this is my first time and I am hoping i posted this correctly


----------



## jonchrisprice

Style is Fendi Spy Bag
purchased on Mercari


----------



## baglady.1

SalmaB said:


> Hello lovely ladies of TPF
> 
> Please help me authenticate this fendi I just purchased! Thanks a million
> 
> Item Name: FENDI. 3JOURS (DOVE GREY)
> Item Number: 8BH2793M2F022F
> Seller ID: chichitoys2015
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262086836162?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> please let me know if any additional info is required (this is my first time and I am hoping i posted this correctly


 We need close clear pics of the RFID tag which is the black tag with scissors - need to see underside that has a code on it - clear enough to read code. We need clear pic of Fendi Made in italy leather patch inside bag & a clear pic of the underside which has a serial # on it and any hardware with Fendi imprinted on it....


----------



## baglady.1

jonchrisprice said:


> Style is Fendi Spy Bag
> purchased on Mercari


 Very very ugly fake


----------



## emtiny

Item Name: Saffiano Leather Crayons Pochette
Item Number: not sure where to find this? 
Seller ID: bagborroworsteal
Link: http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/emtinyblogs/20151027_220407_zps7km5rkhn.jpg

I received the authentication card with the item, but it is just made of cardboard. Wanted to make sure that didn't indicate a fake? 

This is a photo of the hardware on the clasp and I noticed on one side it doesn't look complete? Or am I being paranoid?





Sorry, my first Fendi so I am a little on the cautious side! 

Thanks again in advance for your help!
Em


----------



## baglady.1

emtiny said:


> Item Name: Saffiano Leather Crayons Pochette
> Item Number: not sure where to find this?
> Seller ID: bagborroworsteal
> Link: http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/emtinyblogs/20151027_220407_zps7km5rkhn.jpg
> 
> I received the authentication card with the item, but it is just made of cardboard. Wanted to make sure that didn't indicate a fake?
> 
> This is a photo of the hardware on the clasp and I noticed on one side it doesn't look complete? Or am I being paranoid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my first Fendi so I am a little on the cautious side!
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your help!
> Em


See post #! - we need full set of photos of what you have including cards,bags hardware, RFID tag, serial #s.


----------



## emtiny

baglady.1 said:


> See post #! - we need full set of photos of what you have including cards,bags hardware, RFID tag, serial #s.



Terribly sorry! I had meant to paste this link instead, which leads to the selling company's website: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/small_leather_goods/fendi-saffiano-leather-pochette/73806

Here are some of the photos that your first post requested:





























http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/emtinyblogs/Mobile Uploads/20151027_235737_zpstttgrzet.jpg
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/emtinyblogs/Mobile Uploads/20151027_235456_zpszommcp6w.jpg
http://i1269.photobucket.com/albums/jj589/emtinyblogs/Mobile Uploads/20151027_235506_zpsnw2xkjjt.jpg


----------



## baglady.1

emtiny said:


> Terribly sorry! I had meant to paste this link instead, which leads to the selling company's website: http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/small_leather_goods/fendi-saffiano-leather-pochette/73806
> 
> Here are some of the photos that your first post requested:


TY! The bag is authentic Fendi. The authenticity card is normally cardboard for Fendis.... HTH!


----------



## Elaurentine

Hello, i just bought fendi regular peekaboo from my friend. Can i know this authentic fendi bag or not?

Thank you very much for helping me. This the pictures.


----------



## gillyweed

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & rfid tag and back side of metal slot that says "Made in ..." and clearer picture of leather serial # strip so I can read the code.....not crazy about it so far....




The seller never replied to my message for the pictures, I'm definitely passing! Thanks for taking a look


----------



## soufflegirl

Hello! Would very much appreciate if someone could authenticate this item. The listing is currently on eBay. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Crayons Continental Wallet Monster Eyes Purse Handbag
Item Number: 181915120339
Seller ID: kertoplorel
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181915120339


----------



## baglady.1

Elaurentine said:


> Hello, i just bought fendi regular peekaboo from my friend. Can i know this authentic fendi bag or not?
> 
> Thank you very much for helping me. This the pictures.


 Looks Good


----------



## emtiny

baglady.1 said:


> TY! The bag is authentic Fendi. The authenticity card is normally cardboard for Fendis.... HTH!



Thank you so much! Appreciate your help  and it helps to know that the card is usually cardboard


----------



## baglady.1

soufflegirl said:


> Hello! Would very much appreciate if someone could authenticate this item. The listing is currently on eBay. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Crayons Continental Wallet Monster Eyes Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 181915120339
> Seller ID: kertoplorel
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181915120339


Need pic of serial # imprinted on wallet leather near where the cash goes - clear enough to read it. Need pic of RFID tag back side showing code (it is the black cloth tag with scissors on it).


----------



## baglady.1

gillyweed said:


> The seller never replied to my message for the pictures, I'm definitely passing! Thanks for taking a look


A wise choice....


----------



## Elaurentine

baglady.1 said:


> Looks Good


So this is authentic fendi bag or not baglady?

Thanks for helping me.. (:


----------



## baglady.1

Elaurentine said:


> So this is authentic fendi bag or not baglady?
> 
> Thanks for helping me.. (:


 It is authentic FENDI


----------



## Elaurentine

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic FENDI


You really help me baglady,  thank for always reply my message.


Thank you so much, and have a nice day baglady! (:


----------



## marieandneo

Pongyo18 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Pls authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Monster. I just got from the outlet shop in Japan.. Thanks a lot for ur help!!
> 
> 
> Items Name: Fendi Peekaboo Monster Eye
> Site: http://brand-ya.com/shopdetail/000000000081/pc_detail/




dear, i've got the same bag, but many things look different. i've purchased mine from the Fendi boutique in rome. maybe because they've made in different year/ times?


----------



## baglady.1

marieandneo said:


> dear, i've got the same bag, but many things look different. i've purchased mine from the Fendi boutique in rome. maybe because they've made in different year/ times?


 That bag was deemed fake.... That is why it is different.


----------



## marieandneo

baglady.1 said:


> That bag was deemed fake.... That is why it is different.


  ohhh okay thats sorry to hear... since you are the expert maybe i ask you a question.. i just purchased the monster peekaboo, inside the inner pocket, i've only found the RFID tag, and the leather tag with serial number imprinted on. so there is no more hologram tag? 
thank you very muchhh in advance!


----------



## Dodulka

I need your help, is my 2jours real? thank you

http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/story

http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/library/


----------



## baglady.1

Dodulka said:


> I need your help, is my 2jours real? thank you
> 
> http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/story
> 
> http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/library/


FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## Dodulka

Sorry ´....here it is!

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name:Fendi Shopping 2JOURS Regular Nero BAG 8BH250 D7E F0QA1
Item Number: 251893824275 
Seller ID: ilutparfumerie
Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/251893824275?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Let me know!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Dodulka said:


> Sorry ´....here it is!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name:Fendi Shopping 2JOURS Regular Nero BAG 8BH250 D7E F0QA1
> Item Number: 251893824275
> Seller ID: ilutparfumerie
> Link:http://www.ebay.it/itm/251893824275?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Let me know!!!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## Dodulka

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...



I´ve added some more photos into this album I hope there are better.

http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/story


----------



## SalmaB

SalmaB said:


> Hello lovely ladies of TPF
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me authenticate this fendi I just purchased! Thanks a million
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: FENDI. 3JOURS (DOVE GREY)
> 
> Item Number: 8BH2793M2F022F
> 
> Seller ID: chichitoys2015
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/262086836162?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> please let me know if any additional info is required (this is my first time and I am hoping i posted this correctly




Hi again ladies
I just received the bag today and here are some pictures I can't find the hologram sticker so I am a little nervous!!


----------



## baglady.1

Dodulka said:


> I´ve added some more photos into this album I hope there are better.
> 
> http://s1200.photobucket.com/user/dodulka/story


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

SalmaB said:


> Hi again ladies
> I just received the bag today and here are some pictures I can't find the hologram sticker so I am a little nervous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174108
> View attachment 3174109
> View attachment 3174110
> View attachment 3174111
> View attachment 3174112
> View attachment 3174113
> View attachment 3174114
> View attachment 3174115
> View attachment 3174116


 It looks consistent except the RFID tag code (on the underside) has been sewn into the lining so it is not visible -- can you double check & see (it is on the underside of the black cloth tag).? I can't say 100% one way or the other without it....


----------



## SalmaB

Here it is and thank you so much for taking the time to help us out baglady YOU ARE AWESOME[emoji4]


----------



## Dodulka

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you  I was little affraid since I´ve seen here photos of same bag and I´ve seen some different label.


----------



## baglady.1

SalmaB said:


> View attachment 3174841
> 
> Here it is and thank you so much for taking the time to help us out baglady YOU ARE AWESOME[emoji4]


 Your bag is authentic  
Always happy to help out here.....


----------



## SalmaB

baglady.1 said:


> Your bag is authentic
> 
> Always happy to help out here.....




Thank you so very much[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Muppet18

Hello authenticators!
I am desperately in love with the selleria line and hope a Linda will be my first FENDI
Would you please have a look at this green one.
The Pics are a joke, but may be a red flag is shown and clearer one are no longer required

Item Name: Fendi Handtasche Leder grün
Item Nr:       1755508
Seller:          Mirelle
Link:             http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ndi/handtasche-leder-grun-fendi-1755508.shtml

Thanks in advance


----------



## baglady.1

Muppet18 said:


> Hello authenticators!
> I am desperately in love with the selleria line and hope a Linda will be my first FENDI
> Would you please have a look at this green one.
> The Pics are a joke, but may be a red flag is shown and clearer one are no longer required
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Handtasche Leder grün
> Item Nr:       1755508
> Seller:          Mirelle
> Link:             http://www.vestiairecollective.de/d...ndi/handtasche-leder-grun-fendi-1755508.shtml
> 
> Thanks in advance


This bag is authentic FENDI


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

Hi authenticators!
I have been obsessed with this Fendi mini peekaboo in Python. But this being my first Fendi, I have no idea what to look out for. The photos aren't great but was hoping to check for any telltale signs. Many thanks for your help.

Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Python Bag
Item Number: 974734868
Seller ID: nyc.girl
Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=974734868


----------



## baglady.1

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Hi authenticators!
> I have been obsessed with this Fendi mini peekaboo in Python. But this being my first Fendi, I have no idea what to look out for. The photos aren't great but was hoping to check for any telltale signs. Many thanks for your help.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Python Bag
> Item Number: 974734868
> Seller ID: nyc.girl
> Link: http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=974734868


 We need pics of a leather serial # strip & hologram tag sewn into lining of pocket or bag & an RFID tag which has a scissors icon on it. Any codes we need clear pics so we can read the code.


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Nathalie0627

Hello I need help authenticating this purse don't feel to good about it, for what I have learned About fendi products this is missing a lot of authenticity marks

Item name: fendi logo tote
Item number: 2118m146RE9058
Seller ID:lilei2830
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-monogram-tote-READ-DESCRIPTION-558337ae00a0fd29a0001f04


Thank you in advance . 

Here's the links to the pictures I took http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/nathalierosario/library/


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

baglady.1 said:


> We need pics of a leather serial # strip & hologram tag sewn into lining of pocket or bag & an RFID tag which has a scissors icon on it. Any codes we need clear pics so we can read the code.


Thank you baglady, I have asked the seller to put up the photos.  The listing is updated now. Thank you for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Thank you baglady, I have asked the seller to put up the photos.  The listing is updated now. Thank you for your help!


 Looks like authentic Fendi  
For a first fendi...that is the coup de gras!


----------



## baglady.1

Nathalie0627 said:


> Hello I need help authenticating this purse don't feel to good about it, for what I have learned About fendi products this is missing a lot of authenticity marks
> 
> Item name: fendi logo tote
> Item number: 2118m146RE9058
> Seller ID:lilei2830
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-monogram-tote-READ-DESCRIPTION-558337ae00a0fd29a0001f04
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance .
> 
> Here's the links to the pictures I took http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/nathalierosario/library/


 It's fake...I could tell from the sellers listing....


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

baglady.1 said:


> Looks like authentic Fendi
> For a first fendi...that is the coup de gras!


Haha you know what they say, go big or go home right? :giggles:


----------



## baglady.1

eeeeva_leong76 said:


> Haha you know what they say, go big or go home right? :giggles:


 LOL!! NK!! Enjoy your new Fendi!!


----------



## eeeeva_leong76

baglady.1 said:


> LOL!! NK!! Enjoy your new Fendi!!


Thank you thank you~ Hahaha yay very happy that I bought the bag for NZ$2000 (=US$1300).


----------



## litatgk

Purchased off this seller on eBay but I don't see a number under the holographic sticker..not sure if it's just this model? Everything else seems fine though. 

Item Name: MENS BLACK PALLADIUM ZUCCA WALLET
Item Number:
Seller ID: Current-styles 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/current-styles?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221869324076?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## baglady.1

litatgk said:


> Purchased off this seller on eBay but I don't see a number under the holographic sticker..not sure if it's just this model? Everything else seems fine though.
> 
> Item Name: MENS BLACK PALLADIUM ZUCCA WALLET
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Current-styles
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/current-styles?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/221869324076?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


There should be a serial # imprinted on the body of the wallet inside where you put the cash. It is easily overlooked. I need a close clear pic of it.


----------



## zergling

Item Name: Pink Bird Colour-Block Leather Wallet
Item Number: unknown
Seller ID: albeemq
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monst...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## litatgk

baglady.1 said:


> There should be a serial # imprinted on the body of the wallet inside where you put the cash. It is easily overlooked. I need a close clear pic of it.



It's not exactly where you put the cash in.. but its on the side of the card slots.. I honestly am having trouble reading the number and getting a clear picture because its so "hidden" and black but I'm almost sure its the serial number...


----------



## virgo7861

good morning would someone please authenticate this item please ... thanks

Item Name:  Fendi-2Bag-8BN232-Cream-Canvas-Raffia-Tote
Item Number: 161867407429
Seller ID: onlybonafide 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Bag-...407429?hash=item25b00ca045:g:VYsAAOSwAYtWKk4P


----------



## baglady.1

litatgk said:


> It's not exactly where you put the cash in.. but its on the side of the card slots.. I honestly am having trouble reading the number and getting a clear picture because its so "hidden" and black but I'm almost sure its the serial number...


The wallet appears authentic IMO, but the authenticity card is for a different wallet...go figure, LOL!


----------



## baglady.1

zergling said:


> Item Name: Pink Bird Colour-Block Leather Wallet
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: albeemq
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monst...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


The item # is 291602011465.
We need pics of the RFID black cloth tag (other side showing code), hologram tag if it has one and the serial # imprinted on the body of the wallet near where cash or cards go.


----------



## LostCoastLocal

Please authenticate this Borsa Pequin Hobo.  I just bought it from Rue La La and I'd like to make sure it's real...
Thank you!
http://s482.photobucket.com/user/LostCoastLocal/library/


----------



## baglady.1

LostCoastLocal said:


> Please authenticate this Borsa Pequin Hobo.  I just bought it from Rue La La and I'd like to make sure it's real...
> Thank you!
> http://s482.photobucket.com/user/LostCoastLocal/library/


 Authentic


----------



## ncasiano

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for some classic black designer boots and came across these on ebay. Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Fendi boots?

Thanks!

Item: Fendi boot size 38
Listing number: 252159179932
Seller: just*glamour*boutique
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252159179932?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Comments: thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

ncasiano said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for some classic black designer boots and came across these on ebay. Can anyone tell me if these are authentic Fendi boots?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Item: Fendi boot size 38
> Listing number: 252159179932
> Seller: just*glamour*boutique
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252159179932?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Comments: thanks!


They are authentic FENDI


----------



## chicoleeta

Hello Everyone! I impulsively purchased this used bag without really knowing much about Fendi and wanted to know if it was authentic! The inside lining is all leather and there is no holographic tag since the bag is older. Thanks so much!

http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/


----------



## accio sacculus

chicoleeta said:


> Hello Everyone! I impulsively purchased this used bag without really knowing much about Fendi and wanted to know if it was authentic! The inside lining is all leather and there is no holographic tag since the bag is older. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/



Please read post #1 for posting format and rules.


----------



## chicoleeta

Item Name: Unknown
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A
Link:  http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/

Hello Everyone! I impulsively purchased this used bag without really knowing much about Fendi and wanted to know if it was authentic! The inside lining is all leather and there is no holographic tag since the bag is older. Thanks so much!

http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/


----------



## nicole0612

Hi, I have a general question about authentic Fendi serial numbers. I have seen the 9 and 6 written how they are typed in the font in this post (i.e. curves on top/bottom of the numbers). However, I have also seen the 9 and 6 written without the curves on serial numbers. For bags from the last decade, is this a sign that the bag is fake? Or is there no standard Fendi font for the serial number on the hologram tag?
(I know there is a standard don't for the leather serial number, but it is usually so hard to read in online pictures). Thank you.

I will show an example I found in listings online:



(9 and 6 without curves)



(9 with curves)

Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

chicoleeta said:


> Item Name: Unknown
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: N/A
> Link:  http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/
> 
> Hello Everyone! I impulsively purchased this used bag without really knowing much about Fendi and wanted to know if it was authentic! The inside lining is all leather and there is no holographic tag since the bag is older. Thanks so much!
> 
> http://s1190.photobucket.com/user/Chicoleeta1/library/



Need to know the source before any opinion can be made.....


----------



## accio sacculus

nicole0612 said:


> Hi, I have a general question about authentic Fendi serial numbers. I have seen the 9 and 6 written how they are typed in the font in this post (i.e. curves on top/bottom of the numbers). However, I have also seen the 9 and 6 written without the curves on serial numbers. For bags from the last decade, is this a sign that the bag is fake? Or is there no standard Fendi font for the serial number on the hologram tag?
> (I know there is a standard don't for the leather serial number, but it is usually so hard to read in online pictures). Thank you.
> 
> I will show an example I found in listings online:
> 
> View attachment 3182190
> 
> (9 and 6 without curves)
> 
> View attachment 3182194
> 
> (9 with curves)
> 
> Thank you.



The depends on the season the item was produced, so this is not a good indication of whether it is authentic or not...


----------



## nicole0612

accio sacculus said:


> The depends on the season the item was produced, so this is not a good indication of whether it is authentic or not...




Thank you, I was wondering why there was so much variety in the fonts. Good to know that it changes a bit from season to season!


----------



## chicoleeta

accio sacculus said:


> Need to know the source before any opinion can be made.....


Hello! Thank you so much for responding so quickly!
The photos were taken myself today and I purchased the bag over the weekend from this higher end I guess you could call it a 'flea market' in Dallas but it was more vendors with etsy shops and booths selling vintage jewelry/clothing/handbags/trinkets etc. The seller claimed that the bag was her mothers and she hadn't used it in years so she wanted to sell it.  That's about all the information I have on it! I'm sorry I wish I knew more to help you out!  Thank you again


----------



## accio sacculus

accio sacculus said:


> Need to know the source before any opinion can be made.....



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mirn

Hi authenticators,

Could you please authenticate this 2jours for me? If I need to request more photos, could you let me know so I can ask the seller? Thank you in advance. 
There are photos of the hologram tag, serial, inner and exterior in the listing.

Item Name: Fendi 2jours half calf bag
Item Number: 252162598916
Seller ID: tancantan
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252162598916?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

mirn said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this 2jours for me? If I need to request more photos, could you let me know so I can ask the seller? Thank you in advance.
> There are photos of the hologram tag, serial, inner and exterior in the listing.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours half calf bag
> Item Number: 252162598916
> Seller ID: tancantan
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/252162598916?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's a horrible fake!


----------



## mirn

accio sacculus said:


> It's a horrible fake!



Thank you so much for confirming, the serial looked off but I'm not good with Fendi so I wasn't certain.


----------



## Alexismm16

Hi,

I purchased this Fendi 2Jours Petite from the TJ Maxx Runway collection and would like to have it authenticated. It has an RFID tag and stamped leather serial number but I cannot find a hologram tag. Please advise


----------



## Alexismm16

Pic of the RFID label and number.


----------



## Alexismm16

Leather Serial Number. Please let me know if you need anything else in order to authenticate. I have tried to upload multiple pics at once but I keep getting an upload failed error message.


----------



## accio sacculus

Alexismm16 said:


> Leather Serial Number. Please let me know if you need anything else in order to authenticate. I have tried to upload multiple pics at once but I keep getting an upload failed error message.



Please see post #1 for posting format and photos required...the pic of the RFID number will need to be clearer as well.


----------



## clothingmcgee

Can you please help my authenticate this "vintage Fendi" bag that we just purchased, we're pretty sure that its fake, just need some confirmation.
Here are my pics.

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/95413108-7ebb-4aa7-98e7-51525e096ca3/d5f627edbc745f13b2526243d35d286c

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/392020a9-43b2-4128-beec-87feacaea70d/6f7214764cf3eb4d1bc0c4b7db9b40f2

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/afe2bebc-cd10-4d13-a7cc-773637494d03/c9034aeecbe57ae4ed33ed9d24c52789

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/4333754f-9c59-4e1c-961e-abfc9fe6a4a0/c2d7015ccdc6e5680075e9ff96794a45

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/77c99abc-7248-4be4-973e-6f9374ed0d79/39d0474dd394a2aa2e3c0ef8e6706c58

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/75e0bccd-96fc-44a8-a621-9c9be22ca17a/6eab33689cac4af46a09495e2cc873e6

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/63eb3738-6a3a-4d4b-8d0b-a2eb553f5aca/dbf82519670be0acc08e08752e9b9000

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/d3f704ad-d38f-4312-a80c-d968a329ac04/ff7ec9505a782e38ecc04a0e9445e948


----------



## accio sacculus

clothingmcgee said:


> Can you please help my authenticate this "vintage Fendi" bag that we just purchased, we're pretty sure that its fake, just need some confirmation.
> Here are my pics.
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/95413108-7ebb-4aa7-98e7-51525e096ca3/d5f627edbc745f13b2526243d35d286c
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/392020a9-43b2-4128-beec-87feacaea70d/6f7214764cf3eb4d1bc0c4b7db9b40f2
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/afe2bebc-cd10-4d13-a7cc-773637494d03/c9034aeecbe57ae4ed33ed9d24c52789
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/4333754f-9c59-4e1c-961e-abfc9fe6a4a0/c2d7015ccdc6e5680075e9ff96794a45
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/77c99abc-7248-4be4-973e-6f9374ed0d79/39d0474dd394a2aa2e3c0ef8e6706c58
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/75e0bccd-96fc-44a8-a621-9c9be22ca17a/6eab33689cac4af46a09495e2cc873e6
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/63eb3738-6a3a-4d4b-8d0b-a2eb553f5aca/dbf82519670be0acc08e08752e9b9000
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/d3f704ad-d38f-4312-a80c-d968a329ac04/ff7ec9505a782e38ecc04a0e9445e948



Please see post#1 for posting format and rules...


----------



## clothingmcgee

I did read and follow post #1
Its not an auction.
I don't not know the name of the bag or have a link to provide for anyone.
I did however post many pictures of the bag as stated to do in post #1.
there is no hologram, RFID etc nor would there be given its supposedly a sellaria.
All I know is that it's supposed to be a Vintage Fendi Selleria bag. Please help


----------



## accio sacculus

clothingmcgee said:


> I did read and follow post #1
> Its not an auction.
> I don't not know the name of the bag or have a link to provide for anyone.
> I did however post many pictures of the bag as stated to do in post #1.
> there is no hologram, RFID etc nor would there be given its supposedly a sellaria.
> All I know is that it's supposed to be a Vintage Fendi Selleria bag. Please help




We still need to know the source


----------



## clothingmcgee

accio sacculus said:


> We still need to know the source



Oh, it was on craigslist.


----------



## accio sacculus

clothingmcgee said:


> Can you please help my authenticate this "vintage Fendi" bag that we just purchased, we're pretty sure that its fake, just need some confirmation.
> Here are my pics.
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/95413108-7ebb-4aa7-98e7-51525e096ca3/d5f627edbc745f13b2526243d35d286c
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/392020a9-43b2-4128-beec-87feacaea70d/6f7214764cf3eb4d1bc0c4b7db9b40f2
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/afe2bebc-cd10-4d13-a7cc-773637494d03/c9034aeecbe57ae4ed33ed9d24c52789
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/4333754f-9c59-4e1c-961e-abfc9fe6a4a0/c2d7015ccdc6e5680075e9ff96794a45
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/77c99abc-7248-4be4-973e-6f9374ed0d79/39d0474dd394a2aa2e3c0ef8e6706c58
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/75e0bccd-96fc-44a8-a621-9c9be22ca17a/6eab33689cac4af46a09495e2cc873e6
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/63eb3738-6a3a-4d4b-8d0b-a2eb553f5aca/dbf82519670be0acc08e08752e9b9000
> 
> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/d3f704ad-d38f-4312-a80c-d968a329ac04/ff7ec9505a782e38ecc04a0e9445e948



Looks okay to me


----------



## clothingmcgee

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay to me



https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/18fe04ed-8c18-4789-86e5-6aba52bb7701/ead1c4911196e93ad044a3f910d3e9ab
https://www.evernote.com/shard/s336/sh/a4f1195f-2e6a-4a9d-9ab9-fbe9c3fa66bc/fd3cead8ea57fcb9c424172e1c4cdab5

Why are there two puncture holes behind all 4 strap hardware pieces that aren't threaded through as seen in this pic?
For a bag known for being fine handmade piece, i don't understand these holes being present.


----------



## eva722

Hi there! What do you think of the authenticity of this Fendi Bag? Its a Pequin Strip Boston Tote similar to:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-P...code=41-109599858-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds.

I'm hoping it is authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

eva722 said:


> Hi there! What do you think of the authenticity of this Fendi Bag? Its a Pequin Strip Boston Tote similar to:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Fendi-P...code=41-109599858-2&ecid=NMCIGoogleProductAds.
> 
> I'm hoping it is authentic




Please read post #1 for posting format and rules...


----------



## eva722

accio sacculus said:


> Please read post #1 for posting format and rules...


I did read everything on post #1, what am i missing?
These are all the information i can find...i don't know where i can find the serial # strip inside the bag or the hologram tag? I looked everywhere. Please help


----------



## accio sacculus

eva722 said:


> I did read everything on post #1, what am i missing?
> These are all the information i can find...i don't know where i can find the serial # strip inside the bag or the hologram tag? I looked everywhere. Please help



As per Post #1:

"Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos "

The serial number is under the leather "Fendi" tab.


----------



## eva722

accio sacculus said:


> As per Post #1:
> 
> "Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:
> 
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos "
> 
> The serial number is under the leather "Fendi" tab.


Item Name: Fendi forest and tobacco pequin stripped 'Boston' canvas convertible tote
Item Number: 8BL121-1AE-158-8762 from leather Fendi tab
Seller ID: Bluefly
Link:http://modesens.com/product/FENDI-F...Striped-Canvas-Boston-Convertible-Tote-81974/


----------



## Anaro

Hello, 
This is my first time posting. Could you authenticate this wallet?
The serial number is hard to see in the pictures but it reads:
8M0299-F09-139-2562.
Thank you.


----------



## Anaro

Hello, I would like to know if this   wallet is an authentic Fendi. I got it at a local second hand store. I don't know the name of it. The pictures are my own.


----------



## accio sacculus

Anaro said:


> Hello, I would like to know if this   wallet is an authentic Fendi. I got it at a local second hand store. I don't know the name of it. The pictures are my own.



Looks good, IMO!    Please use the correct posting format next time.


----------



## kumakichi

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-calfskin-leather-3jours-tote-bag-navy-8720572/
Thanks a lot!


----------



## closuitm

Hi there, would anyone let me know if this bag may be authentic? I have collected some vintage Fendi bags before but I don't think I have ever seen this odd cloth tag that is stuck down to the lining. 
Item name: unknown
Serial number: none present


----------



## accio sacculus

closuitm said:


> Hi there, would anyone let me know if this bag may be authentic? I have collected some vintage Fendi bags before but I don't think I have ever seen this odd cloth tag that is stuck down to the lining.
> Item name: unknown
> Serial number: none present



Source?


----------



## closuitm

accio sacculus said:


> Source?



Bought at a thrift store, it is in my possession. Not listed online anywhere (yet, I may sell it if it is authentic)


----------



## kumakichi

Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much! 
Item name:FENDI
Navy/gray Calfskin Leather 3jours Medium Navy Tote Bag
Item number: 8720572
Seller's Id: HotCouture
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-calfskin-leather-3jours-tote-bag-navy-8720572/#


----------



## accio sacculus

closuitm said:


> Bought at a thrift store, it is in my possession. Not listed online anywhere (yet, I may sell it if it is authentic)



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

kumakichi said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this bag for me? Thanks so much!
> Item name:FENDI
> Navy/gray Calfskin Leather 3jours Medium Navy Tote Bag
> Item number: 8720572
> Seller's Id: HotCouture
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-calfskin-leather-3jours-tote-bag-navy-8720572/#



Need to see clear, close up pics of both sides of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## IHeartMinis

Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo beige/pink color

Item number: 191730769818

Seller Id: a-one2thr456svn

Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=191730769818&txnId=0

Notes: I bought and received the item. This bag looks little different than what I expected. 

Additional photos:


----------



## accio sacculus

IHeartMinis said:


> Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo beige/pink color
> 
> Item number: 191730769818
> 
> Seller Id: a-one2thr456svn
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=191730769818&txnId=0
> 
> Notes: I bought and received the item. This bag looks little different than what I expected.
> 
> Additional photos:
> View attachment 3194901
> View attachment 3194903
> View attachment 3194904
> View attachment 3194906
> View attachment 3194908



Your link doesn't work, could you attach it again.  There is a lot that doesn't look right with this bag.  Is there a hologram?


----------



## IHeartMinis

accio sacculus said:


> your link doesn't work, could you attach it again.  There is a lot that doesn't look right with this bag.  Is there a hologram?


----------



## IHeartMinis

I am sorry accio sacculus. I re-read your post and try to edit. I was unable to do it on my phone. 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191730769818


----------



## accio sacculus

IHeartMinis said:


> I am sorry accio sacculus. I re-read your post and try to edit. I was unable to do it on my phone.
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/191730769818



I would return this bag - there is a lot that not quite right about it.  The fact that the seller is using stock photos for some of his/her other items is not comforting either....


----------



## IHeartMinis

accio sacculus said:


> I would return this bag - there is a lot that not quite right about it.  The fact that the seller is using stock photos for some of his/her other items is not comforting either....




I will talk to the seller if I can return it. 
Otherwise I'm in trouble. I have to contact Ebay or Paypal about this bag.


----------



## accio sacculus

IHeartMinis said:


> I will talk to the seller if I can return it.
> Otherwise I'm in trouble. I have to contact Ebay or Paypal about this bag.



if you open up a case through ebay, they have the buyer protection policy.  Good luck!


----------



## IOU

***CONFUSED!***    GENERAL QUESTION about AUTHENTICATING a FENDI bag


I heard that the hologram tag must always have a serial number, but looking at this forum, I see some of the hologram tags are missing serial numbers on them, however, still being OKAYED by you guys (professional authenticators).

Please clarify under what circumstances the serial number should or should NOT be present?


----------



## Manolos21

*Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Monster Eye 
**Item Number: *231753385518
*Seller ID: *meloo_oolem
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TPF-FENDI-2...385518?hash=item35f594062e:g:ZA4AAOSwFnFV-PVZ*
*
*
*Thank you very much!*


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

Hello!


Please help with this Fendi Mama.
This is an ebay purchase from Friday, received today.
It is light as a feather, no satin lining, and the FF emblem on the front flap is not metal.


*Item Name: Mama Baguette*
*Item Number: 151692618341*
*Seller ID: eleena1961eleena*
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/151692618341?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## accio sacculus

IOU said:


> ***CONFUSED!***    GENERAL QUESTION about AUTHENTICATING a FENDI bag
> 
> 
> I heard that the hologram tag must always have a serial number, but looking at this forum, I see some of the hologram tags are missing serial numbers on them, however, still being OKAYED by you guys (professional authenticators).
> 
> Please clarify under what circumstances the serial number should or should NOT be present?



If you have a bag that needs to be authenticated, please post it here.  We do not disclose what makes a bag authentic or fake on a public forum, lest we aid the fakers to make better fakes...


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Monster Eye
> **Item Number: *231753385518
> *Seller ID: *meloo_oolem
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TPF-FENDI-2...385518?hash=item35f594062e:g:ZA4AAOSwFnFV-PVZ*
> *
> *
> *Thank you very much!*



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mammaahmiaa said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> Please help with this Fendi Mama.
> This is an ebay purchase from Friday, received today.
> It is light as a feather, no satin lining, and the FF emblem on the front flap is not metal.
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Mama Baguette*
> *Item Number: 151692618341*
> *Seller ID: eleena1961eleena*
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/151692618341?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thank you for your time and help!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Manolos21

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

Thank you so much for your speedy reply!
I gotta say, this bag bugs me. Especially the interior. It does not feel like leather and makes a crinkly sound, plastic like. And the FF logo on the leather strip on the front flap is bendy, very flexible. Was this bag issued in the late 90's? A vtg piece?


----------



## Manolos21

Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Monster Bag
Item Number: 291624218784
Seller ID: kulala_c
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-sold-...andbag-Fall-2015-2250-/291624218784?#payCntId

I also asked the seller for additional photos, and the ones she sent are attached. She also said something about how a lot of the newer Fendi bags don't have the hologram sticker, which I'm not sure is correct or not...


----------



## accio sacculus

Manolos21 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Petit 2jours Monster Bag
> Item Number: 291624218784
> Seller ID: kulala_c
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-sold-...andbag-Fall-2015-2250-/291624218784?#payCntId
> 
> I also asked the seller for additional photos, and the ones she sent are attached. She also said something about how a lot of the newer Fendi bags don't have the hologram sticker, which I'm not sure is correct or not...



Still looks good to me


----------



## vivaaviva

Hi I really should come here first before I made offer of this bag... But since I didn't pay hopefully it's not too late. Please help to authencity this one 

Item : fendi peekaboo 

Link: 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262154626960

Limited Edition Iconic Fendi Peekaboo Tote Bag, Black With Blue Suede Inside,box 

Please have a look at it. Thanks heaps !


----------



## baglady.1

vivaaviva said:


> Hi I really should come here first before I made offer of this bag... But since I didn't pay hopefully it's not too late. Please help to authencity this one
> 
> Item : fendi peekaboo
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262154626960
> 
> Limited Edition Iconic Fendi Peekaboo Tote Bag, Black With Blue Suede Inside,box
> 
> Please have a look at it. Thanks heaps !


FAKE!!


----------



## baglady.1

Mammaahmiaa said:


> Thank you so much for your speedy reply!
> I gotta say, this bag bugs me. Especially the interior. It does not feel like leather and makes a crinkly sound, plastic like. And the FF logo on the leather strip on the front flap is bendy, very flexible. Was this bag issued in the late 90's? A vtg piece?


It is authentic Vintage Fendi & the FF is not supposed to be metal on this style. HTH


----------



## Mammaahmiaa

Thank you for explain that to me. You ladies are much appreciated with all of your Fendi knowledge


----------



## syrenashen

hi, can someone help me off indicate this Fendi Peekaboo? The price seems too good to be true and the seller has bad English and few feedbacks.

thanks and happy holidays 

item name: Fendi Monster peekaboo Yellow Eyes Black Personal Item
item number: 181942935576
seller id: dearme9999
item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181942935576


----------



## HermesVersace

syrenashen said:


> hi, can someone help me off indicate this Fendi Peekaboo? The price seems too good to be true and the seller has bad English and few feedbacks.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks and happy holidays
> 
> 
> 
> item name: Fendi Monster peekaboo Yellow Eyes Black Personal Item
> 
> item number: 181942935576
> 
> seller id: dearme9999
> 
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181942935576




Not authentic!  the eyes are off.


----------



## syrenashen

That's what I feared, it looked a little bit weird.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## j3ss

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this?

Item name: Fendi Petit 2Jours
Link: Ruelala

I tried uploading several pictures in one post but it didn't let me. So I'm gonna post them in several posts. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for your help


----------



## j3ss

Second pics


----------



## j3ss

Third pics


----------



## j3ss

And the last one. Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

syrenashen said:


> hi, can someone help me off indicate this Fendi Peekaboo? The price seems too good to be true and the seller has bad English and few feedbacks.
> 
> thanks and happy holidays
> 
> item name: Fendi Monster peekaboo Yellow Eyes Black Personal Item
> item number: 181942935576
> seller id: dearme9999
> item link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181942935576


 Only Accio & I are the ones to give opinion on this thread at this time. Would need a lot more pics to give opinion:
See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for details.


----------



## baglady.1

j3ss said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Petit 2Jours
> Link: Ruelala
> 
> I tried uploading several pictures in one post but it didn't let me. So I'm gonna post them in several posts. Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you for your help


 Looks good


----------



## jtan13

Hi all! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It's being sold really cheap so I'm a little skeptical.


Thanks!


----------



## Frogmaria24

Hallo
I am a new member and do not know all the rules.
Would any be so kind to give me the opinion about Fendi peekabo mini bag which I have found on ebay 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172008581455?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

jtan13 said:


> Hi all! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? It's being sold really cheap so I'm a little skeptical.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for the photos we require.


----------



## baglady.1

Frogmaria24 said:


> Hallo
> I am a new member and do not know all the rules.
> Would any be so kind to give me the opinion about Fendi peekabo mini bag which I have found on ebay
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172008581455?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Need better larger photo of the leather serial # strip.


----------



## j3ss

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



I forgot to add that the last 4 digits on the serial number and the card doesn't match. Still looks okay to you? Thank you for your help


----------



## baglady.1

j3ss said:


> I forgot to add that the last 4 digits on the serial number and the card doesn't match. Still looks okay to you? Thank you for your help


 When we say it looks good (authentic) -- nothing is going to change that....LOL!


----------



## j3ss

baglady.1 said:


> When we say it looks good (authentic) -- nothing is going to change that....LOL!



Thank you!


----------



## brown_ie

I'm new here, but I recently purchased this bag and want to verify its authenticity. This is my first Fendi purchase. Thanks 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3203722
View attachment 3203723
View attachment 3203724
View attachment 3203725
View attachment 3203726
View attachment 3203727
View attachment 3203728
View attachment 3203729

	

		
			
		

		
	
[ATTACH ]3203731[/ATTACH]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3203732


Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo


----------



## brown_ie

brown_ie said:


> I'm new here, but I recently purchased this bag and want to verify its authenticity. This is my first Fendi purchase. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203722
> View attachment 3203723
> View attachment 3203724
> View attachment 3203725
> View attachment 3203726
> View attachment 3203727
> View attachment 3203728
> View attachment 3203729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH ]3203731[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203732
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo




Here's another photo


----------



## baglady.1

brown_ie said:


> I'm new here, but I recently purchased this bag and want to verify its authenticity. This is my first Fendi purchase. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203722
> View attachment 3203723
> View attachment 3203724
> View attachment 3203725
> View attachment 3203726
> View attachment 3203727
> View attachment 3203728
> View attachment 3203729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ATTACH ]3203731[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3203732
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo


Please see post #1 and my signature line for information we require & resubmit in proper format. 
We must know where & from whom you purchased it. 
Plus your photo attachments are no showing up....make sure you can see the photos on the thread itself.


----------



## brown_ie

baglady.1 said:


> Please see post #1 and my signature line for information we require & resubmit in proper format.
> We must know where & from whom you purchased it.
> Plus your photo attachments are no showing up....make sure you can see the photos on the thread itself.




Thank You. Hopefully this will work this time.

Item Name- Fendi Peekaboo
Source- http://m.ebay.com/itm/231758385958


----------



## baglady.1

brown_ie said:


> Thank You. Hopefully this will work this time.
> 
> Item Name- Fendi Peekaboo
> Source- http://m.ebay.com/itm/231758385958


 Need pic of RFID tag -- a black tag with scissors on it -- clear pic front & back -- need a readable code.
Also please post seller name or ID in the future:

SELLER ID: phoney18

That way peeps can search this forum & get past feedback on the seller....


----------



## malaserna

I bought this in an aucttion last month. I think it's real but need your expertise to confirm that it is. 

Item name: Fendi Canvas bag
Link: none
Seller: estate sale

The hologram sticker is gone. 

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Fendi?sort=3&page=1

I'm crossing my fingers. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## brown_ie

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of RFID tag -- a black tag with scissors on it -- clear pic front & back -- need a readable code.
> Also please post seller name or ID in the future:
> 
> SELLER ID: phoney18
> 
> That way peeps can search this forum & get past feedback on the seller....




Thanks again, here are additional photos


----------



## baglady.1

brown_ie said:


> Thanks again, here are additional photos


 Your bag is Authentic Fendi IMO


----------



## baglady.1

malaserna said:


> I bought this in an aucttion last month. I think it's real but need your expertise to confirm that it is.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Canvas bag
> Link: none
> Seller: estate sale
> 
> The hologram sticker is gone.
> 
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Fendi?sort=3&page=1
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers. Thanks in advance for your assistance.


 Need close clear pic of the Leather serial # strip (you show, but not clear or complete) - use the macro or button/setting with a flower on it in your camera. Also need a pic of the other side of the black cloth authenticity/hologram tag -- clear enough to see the code on it. Finally, if possible a better close up on the metal interior Fendi plate - close enough to examine the "FF" on it.


----------



## malaserna

Awesome.  Will do. Thank you


----------



## malaserna

baglady.1 said:


> Need close clear pic of the Leather serial # strip (you show, but not clear or complete) - use the macro or button/setting with a flower on it in your camera. Also need a pic of the other side of the black cloth authenticity/hologram tag -- clear enough to see the code on it. Finally, if possible a better close up on the metal interior Fendi plate - close enough to examine the "FF" on it.


Ok, here it is.

http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Fendi/addl pic?sort=3&page=1

Oh god, I'm so nervous. I already got a purchased busted yesterday and I really hope this one is not. 

Baglady, thanks in advance for your help .... hope it's good news.  (biting my nails)


----------



## baglady.1

malaserna said:


> Ok, here it is.
> 
> http://s1067.photobucket.com/user/dling03/library/Fendi/addl pic?sort=3&page=1
> 
> Oh god, I'm so nervous. I already got a purchased busted yesterday and I really hope this one is not.
> 
> Baglady, thanks in advance for your help .... hope it's good news.  (biting my nails)



I am very sorry, but it is indeed a fake bag


----------



## malaserna

Oh my god. Wow. I'm so depressed now. For future reference, what gives it away as fake? I'm so scared to buy anything now. 

Thanks a bunch for your help.  Albeit it's bad news but at least I know the truth.


----------



## baglady.1

malaserna said:


> Oh my god. Wow. I'm so depressed now. For future reference, what gives it away as fake? I'm so scared to buy anything now.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help.  Albeit it's bad news but at least I know the truth.



We don't disclose that information.

I don't recommend buying something like this at an estate sale. 
Better from reputable professional sources....JMHO


----------



## malaserna

Baglady, thank you so much for your help. Yea, I guess I need to stop doing that. My heart is bleeding. I'm amazed how well the fake ones are made. I followed the guide to look for the leather tag the hardware n the serial on the tag. I still got duped. I'm so confused now. The estate sales auction site stated it as authentic as well.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Fendi Bag Bug - Archy 
Purchased from eBay seller: ant-183 
eBay seller has 100% feedback 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Cont>>


----------



## baglady.1

matthewlikesLV said:


> Fendi Bag Bug - Archy
> Purchased from eBay seller: ant-183
> eBay seller has 100% feedback
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3205155
> View attachment 3205156
> View attachment 3205157
> View attachment 3205158
> View attachment 3205159
> View attachment 3205160
> View attachment 3205161
> View attachment 3205162
> View attachment 3205163
> View attachment 3205164


Just a reminder to add the URL link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Authentic-Fendi-Rabbit-Mink-Fox-Fur-Bug-Monster-Bag-Charm-Keychain-/151887226441?hash=item235d2f2649%3Ag%3Aa8YAAOSwQoFWPii0&nma=true&si=PU0Lb%252FwAiMp6mQoZimYSBuxIpvo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
Your Bug is Authentic Fendi


----------



## matthewlikesLV

baglady.1 said:


> Just a reminder to add the URL link:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Your Bug is Authentic Fendi




Thanks a plenty


----------



## lavy

Can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?
I purchased it from Italist.com and would like some assurance that it is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

lavy said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?
> I purchased it from Italist.com and would like some assurance that it is authentic


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## lavy

Awesome thanks you so much!


----------



## bagloverny

Hello, can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? I've added some additional pictures that the seller sent me. Many thanks!

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: FENDI Selleria Peekaboo Satchel
Seller ID: cyrushiramanek646
Item Number: 221955552964
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221955552964?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fashion16

can someone please authenticate?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151900907236?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Fendi 2jours
Seller:nasalevets
Item number: 151900907236


----------



## fashion16




----------



## baglady.1

bagloverny said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? I've added some additional pictures that the seller sent me. Many thanks!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: FENDI Selleria Peekaboo Satchel
> Seller ID: cyrushiramanek646
> Item Number: 221955552964
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221955552964?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Pretty sure it is authentic, but would like to see a photo of the leather serial # strip & RFID tag (black tag with scissors on it) - both sides.


----------



## baglady.1

fashion16 said:


> can someone please authenticate?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151900907236?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Fendi 2jours
> Seller:nasalevets
> Item number: 151900907236


 Authentic


----------



## fashion16

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Jane8833

Hi all, 

Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you so much!

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Large Peekaboo*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJmax


*


----------



## baglady.1

Jane8833 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Large Peekaboo*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJmax
> 
> 
> *


 Authentic  Great Find!!


----------



## Jane8833

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic  Great Find!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## chloee20100

Hello,

Could you please help to authenticate this bag? 

Item name: Fendi Petite 2Jours
Link: Century 21 

There is no hologram. 

Here's a link to that album.
http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/chloee20100/library/


----------



## baiyishang

Hello, can you please authenticate  Fendi 2jours

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Petite Elite' Bag in Mocca
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Item Number: 172021372155
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172021372155?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baiyishang

Another 2jours from same seller. Thank you very much!

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: New Fendi 2Jour Petite Elite' Bag in Magenta
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Item Number: 172018660070
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172018660070?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baiyishang

I won this Fendi 2jours, please help to authentic before the I will pay. Thank you very much

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Medium Elite' Bag in Ocean
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Item Number: 172016477837
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172016477837?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## nwnowr

Hi all,

Can you please authenticate this bag please?

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Tote
Seller: Gilt

It looks authentic but I just want to make sure.
Thank you!


----------



## nwnowr

More pics including RFID tag for last post.

Thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I bought this m

ini Peekaboo from The Real Real. I think it is a mini. I am new to Fendi, does it look authentic?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Forgot this one


----------



## LaBorinquena

Would you kindly authenticate this one? 

Seller: elady01  /  global.elady.com
Item name: FENDI Linda Selleria Hand bag Leather Pink BR458 (BF088056)
Item number: 331672818162
Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=36994 
Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Linda-Selleria-Hand-bag-Leather-Pink-BR458-BF088056-/331672818162


Thank you much!


----------



## khanittas

Dear Peekaboo experts,

Could you please kindly help authenticate this baby?

Item name: Fendi Peekaboo regular 
This is not from the auction site. It is from individual seller.

Here are the images:

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449831993345_zps8oe2rbzz.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832761445_zpsrifd9wue.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832757795_zpsbtcsj0qf.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832002373_zpsg1v1yauu.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832004532_zpsr74uo4yu.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449831998265_zpszrncpukf.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832012446_zpsxkt7rkzl.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832026009_zpshoympdpo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/khanittas/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1449832052707_zpsodbv5xtf.jpg.html]


----------



## honey_babee

Hi lovelies!

Can you help me authenticate this 2jour petite for me?

Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Petite Elite' Bag in Mocca
Item Number:
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172021372155?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## stacy_natalie

If someone could please authenticate this for me as soon as possible I would really appreciate it  thank you!!!


Item name: Fendi Logo Tobacco-Brown Jacquard Canvas Japanese Flag Tote Bag Free Shipping

Item #: 281876237225


Seller ID:  celestial1028

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281876237225?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

chloee20100 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Petite 2Jours
> Link: Century 21
> 
> There is no hologram.
> 
> Here's a link to that album.
> http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/chloee20100/library/


 Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

baiyishang said:


> Hello, can you please authenticate  Fendi 2jours
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Petite Elite' Bag in Mocca
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> Item Number: 172021372155
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172021372155?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need pic of hologram tag & serial # strip


----------



## baglady.1

baiyishang said:


> Another 2jours from same seller. Thank you very much!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: New Fendi 2Jour Petite Elite' Bag in Magenta
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> Item Number: 172018660070
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/172018660070?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 did you win the auction?


----------



## baglady.1

nwnowr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag please?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium Leather Tote
> Seller: Gilt
> 
> It looks authentic but I just want to make sure.
> Thank you!


 need to be able to read the code on the pic of  RFID...but looks good so far...


----------



## baglady.1

LaBorinquena said:


> Would you kindly authenticate this one?
> 
> Seller: elady01  /  global.elady.com
> Item name: FENDI Linda Selleria Hand bag Leather Pink BR458 (BF088056)
> Item number: 331672818162
> Link: https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=36994
> Ebay Link : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Linda-Selleria-Hand-bag-Leather-Pink-BR458-BF088056-/331672818162
> 
> 
> Thank you much!


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

stacy_natalie said:


> If someone could please authenticate this for me as soon as possible I would really appreciate it  thank you!!!
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi Logo Tobacco-Brown Jacquard Canvas Japanese Flag Tote Bag Free Shipping
> 
> Item #: 281876237225
> 
> 
> Seller ID:  celestial1028
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281876237225?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need pic of hologram itself, but looks excellent so far..


----------



## baglady.1

khanittas said:


> Dear Peekaboo experts,
> 
> Could you please kindly help authenticate this baby?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo regular
> This is not from the auction site. It is from individual seller.


Looks good.


----------



## baglady.1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I bought this m


 See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for what we require.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for what we require.



Thanks so much. I will do that now.


----------



## chloee20100

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


Thank you so much!
I do have one question, there is no hologram of this bag. Is this a problem?


----------



## LaBorinquena

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!


 Thank you!!


----------



## khanittas

Thank you so much, BagLady1.


----------



## Jane8833

Hi Baglady,

Could you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you so much!

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Peekaboo Medium*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJmax

*


----------



## stacy_natalie

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram itself, but looks excellent so far..



silly me, I thought I had included. Here you go...


----------



## bagloverny

Can you please authenticate this peekaboo? Many thanks!

Item Name: FENDI GRAY PEEKABOO
Item Number: FI.J0728.10
Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fendi-gray-peekaboo


----------



## baglady.1

Jane8833 said:


> Hi Baglady,
> 
> Could you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Peekaboo Medium*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJmax
> 
> *


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

stacy_natalie said:


> silly me, I thought I had included. Here you go...


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

bagloverny said:


> Can you please authenticate this peekaboo? Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI GRAY PEEKABOO
> Item Number: FI.J0728.10
> Seller ID: Ann's Fabulous Finds
> Link: http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fendi-gray-peekaboo


 Authentic


----------



## baiyishang

I won this one, it looks good, but need double check.

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Medium Elite' Bag in Ocean
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Item Number: 172016477837
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...2PwSehaFTTjl4wHIOWLw0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag & serial # strip



Here are the pictures of hologram and serial number.  The serial number is on the back of the tag, not the leather strip


----------



## baiyishang

Hi, baglady,  can you authentic this one?  Thank you!

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jours Leather Shopper Tote Shoulder Bag Purse Handbag
Seller ID: fengj3
Item Number: 131673040197
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...040197?hash=item1ea8532545:g:WLsAAOSw~FNUYsLc


----------



## bagloverny

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thanks so much! Would you mind authenticating one more, this one is in newer condition so I'd prefer this one. I've added additional pictures from the seller. Thanks so much!

Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo Leather Size Medium - grey asphalt
Item Number: 321947140444
Seller ID: cbuss01 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321947140444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Jane8833

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## bibitje

Hi, could you Please check if this is authentic?
Thank you so much!

http://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/191756070679


----------



## baglady.1

baiyishang said:


> I won this one, it looks good, but need double check.
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Medium Elite' Bag in Ocean
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> Item Number: 172016477837
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...2PwSehaFTTjl4wHIOWLw0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the pictures of hologram and serial number.  The serial number is on the back of the tag, not the leather strip


 Authentic


----------



## bobby95076

Hello, I am brand new and wondering if anyone can help authenticate this Fendi wallet. Thanks a lot!! 

Item Name: Fendi Monster men's wallet grey
Item Number: 381476049604 ? 
Seller ID: techbargainsgalore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Authe...049604?hash=item58d1be92c4:g:6PUAAOSw8-tWVUnf


----------



## baglady.1

baiyishang said:


> Hi, baglady,  can you authentic this one?  Thank you!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jours Leather Shopper Tote Shoulder Bag Purse Handbag
> Seller ID: fengj3
> Item Number: 131673040197
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...040197?hash=item1ea8532545:g:WLsAAOSw~FNUYsLc


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

bagloverny said:


> Thanks so much! Would you mind authenticating one more, this one is in newer condition so I'd prefer this one. I've added additional pictures from the seller. Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo Leather Size Medium - grey asphalt
> Item Number: 321947140444
> Seller ID: cbuss01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321947140444?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

bibitje said:


> Hi, could you Please check if this is authentic?
> Thank you so much!
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/ulk/itm/191756070679


 See peek on previous submission to this thread...need pics of RFID tag front & back with clear pic of code, leather serial # strip clear & readable, hologram is available.


----------



## baglady.1

bobby95076 said:


> Hello, I am brand new and wondering if anyone can help authenticate this Fendi wallet. Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Monster men's wallet grey
> Item Number: 381476049604 ?
> Seller ID: techbargainsgalore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Authe...049604?hash=item58d1be92c4:g:6PUAAOSw8-tWVUnf


 Photos are worthless. Need close clear pics in more detail as well as serial # imprinted on leather inside, front & back of rfid tag.


----------



## bobby95076

Hello, thanks for your quick reply! Where would the serial number be located on a wallet? 

Here is a link to more detailed photos. 

Thanks! 

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9rTMOfPUZ4gXzRBMnhDRFJGZnc&usp=sharing


----------



## baglady.1

bobby95076 said:


> Hello, thanks for your quick reply! Where would the serial number be located on a wallet?
> 
> Here is a link to more detailed photos.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B9rTMOfPUZ4gXzRBMnhDRFJGZnc&usp=sharing


I need to read the # on the rfid tag...you last photo shows everything but the code....
The serial # is imprinted usually where the cash goes or similar area. Looks like this:


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi Experts,

Good evening.  How are you today?

Will you please kindly authenticate this Fendi bag for me?

Thank you in advance.

Item Name:  NWT FENDI 2JOURS $2,350.00 RED POPPY LEATHER MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG
Item #:         121840438550
Seller I.D.:   auctionasap
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-2...438550?hash=item1c5e418d16:g:L8kAAOSwT5tWN-Ul


----------



## remns

Hi Everyone,

I received this Fendi bag (among other branded goods) as a donation to a thrift shop and would like to check if its genuine so we can price it accordingly and also not unknowingly pass off a fake.

Exterior:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXeGpxaUp4Tk92eGc/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXNllvU2p2S2ZpNzg/view?usp=sharing

Label Front:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXYkFhd1BZU2hWNkU/view?usp=sharing

Serial Number:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXWlBVbmxXOVU5N1E/view?usp=sharing

Hardware:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXR1J0eEY5MkVIVW8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXd3p6X055ek1SWUU/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXTVNYQlFfaGlYWE0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXV1VtOXp5TXRSenc/view?usp=sharing

Interior:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXMXBTNzFaMkk1cmc/view?usp=sharing

If more pictures are required I can take more. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## huangg

Fendi wallet pink Palladio 
Item #: 371504100456
Seller ID: action-pawnshops

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/371504100456 

Sorry I'm on the phone I can't seem to post pictures


----------



## Anna_Kuznetsova

Hi!
Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? It`s an old model)


----------



## chloee20100

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Hello, the left one is the one I purchased from Century 21. The right one is from Nordstrom at original price. You can see the leather is not the same. Does it mean that the Century 21 one is fake? Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

chloee20100 said:


> Hello, the left one is the one I purchased from Century 21. The right one is from Nordstrom at original price. You can see the leather is not the same. Does it mean that the Century 21 one is fake? Thanks!


 I'd need a complete set of photos on the Nordies bag, but they appear to be made of different leathers, which is not uncommon for Fendi to do. The C21 is nappa leather on the side & saffiano leather on the front/back. The Nordies has Fendi Calf leather sides. No biggie.... and the c21 bag is still authentic. If I had more details on the Nordies bag, I could provide more details as to the difference....but again, it is not unusual at all.


----------



## baglady.1

Anna_Kuznetsova said:


> Hi!
> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? It`s an old model)


 See post #1 and my signature line for the information we require...


----------



## baglady.1

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Fendi Experts,
> 
> Good evening.  How are you today?
> 
> Will you please kindly authenticate this Fendi bag for me?
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name:  NWT FENDI 2JOURS $2,350.00 RED POPPY LEATHER MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG
> Item #:         121840438550
> Seller I.D.:   auctionasap
> Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-2...438550?hash=item1c5e418d16:g:L8kAAOSwT5tWN-Ul


 Did U win it?


----------



## baglady.1

remns said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received this Fendi bag (among other branded goods) as a donation to a thrift shop and would like to check if its genuine so we can price it accordingly and also not unknowingly pass off a fake.
> 
> Exterior:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXeGpxaUp4Tk92eGc/view?usp=sharing
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3JzX1aQmyLXNllvU2p2S2ZpNzg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> If more pictures are required I can take more. Thank you all in advance!


 Need pic of hologram tag....


----------



## jp23

Hello Fendi Authenticators! I wanted your opinion on this bag before purchase! I asked for a photo of the hologram but haven't received it. Thanks In advanced!! 

Fendi 3D baguette 
Private sale


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Hello Fendi Authenticators! I wanted your opinion on this bag before purchase! I asked for a photo of the hologram but haven't received it. Thanks In advanced!!
> 
> Fendi 3D baguette
> Private sale
> View attachment 3215904
> 
> View attachment 3215905
> 
> View attachment 3215906
> 
> View attachment 3215907
> 
> View attachment 3215908
> 
> View attachment 3215909
> 
> View attachment 3215910
> 
> View attachment 3215912




More photos!


----------



## remns

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of hologram tag....



Oops. I thought it didn't have one but here it is!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B39dOpTAOlr8RzJBZ0N0RF9UVmc/view?usp=docslist_api
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B39dOpTAOlr8UkVfb0R3Y2tJcjQ/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## tabolove26

baglady.1 said:


> Did U win it?


Hello baglady,

Thank you for looking into the bag.  

Yes, I won the bag.

Please, please, tell me it is authentic?  

J.


----------



## tabolove26

Hello baglady,

I am sorry, I realized that my previous post might not indicate which purse it is.  Please allow me to submit this bag for your advice again.  I already bought the bag, and it is on its way to me.  I really have my finger crossed that it is authentic.  

Item Name: NWT FENDI 2JOURS $2,350.00 RED POPPY LEATHER MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG
Item #: 121840438550
Seller I.D.: auctionasap
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121840438550?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hello Fendi Authenticators! I wanted your opinion on this bag before purchase! I asked for a photo of the hologram but haven't received it. Thanks In advanced!!
> 
> Fendi 3D baguette
> Private sale
> View attachment 3215904
> 
> View attachment 3215905
> 
> View attachment 3215906
> 
> View attachment 3215907
> 
> View attachment 3215908
> 
> View attachment 3215909
> 
> View attachment 3215910
> 
> View attachment 3215912


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

tabolove26 said:


> Hello baglady,
> 
> I am sorry, I realized that my previous post might not indicate which purse it is.  Please allow me to submit this bag for your advice again.  I already bought the bag, and it is on its way to me.  I really have my finger crossed that it is authentic.
> 
> Item Name: NWT FENDI 2JOURS $2,350.00 RED POPPY LEATHER MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG
> Item #: 121840438550
> Seller I.D.: auctionasap
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121840438550?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 So far it looks ok, but I need to see the serial # which is on the back side of the FENDI leather patch inside bag. Also, if it has an RFID tag, need pic of it, Front & back & its code.


----------



## baglady.1

remns said:


> Oops. I thought it didn't have one but here it is!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B39dOpTAOlr8RzJBZ0N0RF9UVmc/view?usp=docslist_api
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B39dOpTAOlr8UkVfb0R3Y2tJcjQ/view?usp=docslist_api


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## remns

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi



Awesome! Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jp23

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you so much baglady! fingers crossed that this will be my first fendi bag!!!


----------



## Vfsakis

Purchased this Fendi 2 jours from Italist and took it to a Fendi retailer to have id embossed and the sales representative told me it is not real because she has never seen this color nor seen this type of linning. I need help to authenticate, please!!

Item name: Fendi Shopping 2 jours medium vitello/tortora
Serial: 8BH250 00D7E 
Source: italist.com


----------



## Vfsakis

Please be patient as I try to add more photos!!


----------



## Vfsakis

Im trying to upload more than one photo but its not letting me


----------



## Vfsakis

Purchased this Fendi 2 jours from Italist and took it to a Fendi retailer to have id embossed and the sales representative told me it is not real because she has never seen this color nor seen this type of linning. I need help to authenticate, please!!

Item name: Fendi Shopping 2 jours medium vitello/tortora
Serial: 8BH250 00D7E 
Source: italist.com


----------



## Vfsakis

Im trying to upload more than one photo but its not letting me


----------



## Vfsakis

Purchased this Fendi 2 jours from Italist and took it to a Fendi retailer to have id embossed and the sales representative told me it is not real because she has never seen this color nor seen this type of linning. I need help to authenticate, please!!

Item name: Fendi Shopping 2 jours medium vitello/tortora
Serial: 8BH250 00D7E 
Source: italist.com


----------



## Vfsakis

Need help authenticating!


----------



## Vfsakis

Purchased this Fendi 2jours from Italist and took it to a Fendi retailer to have id embossed and the sales representative told me it is not real because she has never seen this color nor seen this type of linning. I need help to authenticate, please!!

Item name: Fendi Shopping 2 jours medium vitello/tortora
Serial: 8BH250 00D7E 
Source: italist.com


----------



## baglady.1

Vfsakis said:


> Purchased this Fendi 2jours from Italist and took it to a Fendi retailer to have id embossed and the sales representative told me it is not real because she has never seen this color nor seen this type of linning. I need help to authenticate, please!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Shopping 2 jours medium vitello/tortora
> Serial: 8BH250 00D7E
> Source: italist.com


 The bag is authentic, but was made in 2013/4. Your "rep" may only be familiar with newer 2 jours. I don't think an actual FENDI owned boutique would have a problem with it....


----------



## Vfsakis

Thank you so much for your help baglady.1 &#129303;&#129303;&#129303;


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi Experts,

Good evening.  How are you today?

Baglady looked into this purse before, and she would like to see more photos of the labels and serial number tag.  I attached them below.  Please kindly re-authenticate this bag for me.  I truly appreciate your help.

Thank you in advance.

Item Name:  NWT FENDI 2JOURS $2,350.00 RED POPPY LEATHER MEDIUM SHOPPER BAG
Item #:         121840438550
Seller I.D.:   auctionasap
Link:            http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-2J...kAAOSwT5tWN-Ul

mail.aol.com/webmail/getPart?uid=27713301&partId=6&saveAs=IMG_3692.JPGmail.aol.com/webmail/getPart?uid=27713301&partId=4&saveAs=IMG_3693.JPGmail.aol.com/webmail/getPart?uid=27713301&partId=2&saveAs=IMG_3697.JPGmail.aol.com/webmail/getPart?uid=27713301&partId=8&saveAs=IMG_3690.JPG


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Baglady,

I am sorry; but, for some reason, I couldn't upload my pictures to my previous post above...I tried many different ways, I just can't.  

Let me try again tomorrow.

J.


----------



## CarbonCopy

Hi, first post!

I'm thinking of purchasing my very first Fendi bag and I want to know if this is authentic --

Item Name: Fendi 2jours
Item Number: 141845937594 
Seller ID: mbrown444
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141845937594?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I hope I did this ok, thank you!!!


----------



## baiyishang

Hi, baglady.1,  can you authentic the fendi 2jours petite below?  Thanks a lot.

Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jours Petite Elite' Bag in Mocca
Item Number: richgirlscollection 
Seller ID: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...731620?hash=item280e3032e4:g:O5QAAOSwLzdWTkjb


----------



## baglady.1

tabolove26 said:


> Hello Baglady,
> 
> I am sorry; but, for some reason, I couldn't upload my pictures to my previous post above...I tried many different ways, I just can't.
> 
> Let me try again tomorrow.
> 
> J.


I load them via the paperclip icon on the dialog box top line. You can extract them directly from your hard drive.


----------



## baglady.1

CarbonCopy said:


> Hi, first post!
> 
> I'm thinking of purchasing my very first Fendi bag and I want to know if this is authentic --
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours
> Item Number: 141845937594
> Seller ID: mbrown444
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141845937594?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I hope I did this ok, thank you!!!


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

baiyishang said:


> Hi, baglady.1,  can you authentic the fendi 2jours petite below?  Thanks a lot.
> 
> Item Name: New Authentic Fendi 2Jours Petite Elite' Bag in Mocca
> Item Number: richgirlscollection
> Seller ID: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...731620?hash=item280e3032e4:g:O5QAAOSwLzdWTkjb


 Looks good


----------



## CarbonCopy

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thanks so much!


----------



## @rmc@ndy

Please authenticate:

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Small Zucca Bifold Wallet
Link (if available, if not, provide source): http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fold-Wallet/10104755/product.html?searchidx=2

Thank you


----------



## lover bag

Hello. Please help me authenticate this Fendi. Thank you for your time and input. Much appreciated.


----------



## lover bag

more photos...


----------



## baglady.1

lover bag said:


> Hello. Please help me authenticate this Fendi. Thank you for your time and input. Much appreciated.


See post #1 & my signature line....
need to know: 
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

@rmc@ndy said:


> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Small Zucca Bifold Wallet
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...fold-Wallet/10104755/product.html?searchidx=2
> 
> Thank you


Please see post #1 and my signature line. We need more photos & cannot authenticate off stock photos like this. If you purchase the item, then you can submit the photos we require from the specific wallet.


----------



## lover bag

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 & my signature line....
> need to know:
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



Item Name:  Peekaboo
Item Number:  Image Below
Seller ID:  freedomproject
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...Dl%2FAIA%2FCM7KX05Tas%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

lover bag said:


> Item Name:  Peekaboo
> Item Number: *281881509139*
> Seller ID:  freedomproject
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...Dl%2FAIA%2FCM7KX05Tas%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 It's Fake


----------



## @rmc@ndy

Sorry about that.  Here are the pictures that I took.  Please let me know if there are any others I should provide.  Since the wallet is small I do apologize for some of the angles of which the photos were taken.

I know you are busy with the holidays yourself and I do appreciate the time you are taking to help me and the other ladies here to ensure we all purchase an accurate item.  So thank you again.


----------



## @rmc@ndy

Sorry I forgot to include this photo.  It was hard to take so sorry the numbers aren't clear.  

It is 01445145.

Thanks again.


----------



## baglady.1

@rmc@ndy said:


> Sorry about that.  Here are the pictures that I took.  Please let me know if there are any others I should provide.  Since the wallet is small I do apologize for some of the angles of which the photos were taken.
> 
> I know you are busy with the holidays yourself and I do appreciate the time you are taking to help me and the other ladies here to ensure we all purchase an accurate item.  So thank you again.


It looks good so far, but I need a pic of the serial # imprinted on the leather somewhere, under a flap perhaps. Here is a sample pic:


----------



## ememtiny

Good morning!
What do y'all think? I asked for better pics. 

Item Name: Twin Totes
Item Number: 262204593038
Seller ID: kokotovich

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262204593038










Thanks!


----------



## enciell

Hi, please authenticate the 3Jour bag:

Item Name: Fendi 3Jours medium blue/red leather shopper bag
Item Number: 111854686184
Seller ID: michaelandliziani
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111854686184?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lover bag

baglady.1 said:


> It's Fake



Thank you!


----------



## @rmc@ndy

I found the serial number under the flap like you mentioned.  Here are two shots and hopefully it is clear but I can try again if it's not sufficient.  Thank you again for your help.  I really do appreciate it.


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> Good morning!
> What do y'all think? I asked for better pics.
> 
> Item Name: Twin Totes
> Item Number: 262204593038
> Seller ID: kokotovich
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/262204593038
> 
> View attachment 3221552
> View attachment 3221553
> View attachment 3221554
> View attachment 3221555
> View attachment 3221556
> View attachment 3221557
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 See post #1 of this thread. We need pics of the hologram tag (clear enough to read the code) and the leather serial # strip - also readable. They may be sewn into the pocket lining.


----------



## baglady.1

enciell said:


> Hi, please authenticate the 3Jour bag:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3Jours medium blue/red leather shopper bag
> Item Number: 111854686184
> Seller ID: michaelandliziani
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111854686184?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 Need pics of the RFID tag, front & back with readable code.


----------



## baglady.1

@rmc@ndy said:


> I found the serial number under the flap like you mentioned.  Here are two shots and hopefully it is clear but I can try again if it's not sufficient.  Thank you again for your help.  I really do appreciate it.


 Great, can you tell me what the serial # is, because I can't make it out.....


----------



## @rmc@ndy

LOL 

No problem.  It is 8M0339 GRP 158-9834

Thanks again and sorry for the back and forth.


----------



## ememtiny

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread. We need pics of the hologram tag (clear enough to read the code) and the leather serial # strip - also readable. They may be sewn into the pocket lining.




So I asked the seller to see the hologram. She told me it fell off and still had it... I asked a bunch of questions and they really didn't answer them. With all that info and the hologram "falling off". I'm no longer interested. Too sketchy


----------



## baglady.1

ememtiny said:


> So I asked the seller to see the hologram. She told me it fell off and still had it... I asked a bunch of questions and they really didn't answer them. With all that info and the hologram "falling off". I'm no longer interested. Too sketchy


 Probably a safe move....


----------



## Gaias95

Hi cane you authenticate me this bag?
Name : Fendi roll bag 
8BH185 GRP 129 2111


----------



## baglady.1

@rmc@ndy said:


> LOL
> 
> No problem.  It is 8M0339 GRP 158-9834
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for the back and forth.


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Gaias95 said:


> Hi cane you authenticate me this bag?
> Name : Fendi roll bag
> 8BH185 GRP 129 2111


 See post #1 of this thread for the information we require....


----------



## @rmc@ndy

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


Thank you so much! Merry Christmas! You definitely made mine merry!


----------



## enciell

enciell said:


> Hi, please authenticate the 3Jour bag:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3Jours medium blue/red leather shopper bag
> Item Number: 111854686184
> Seller ID: michaelandliziani
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111854686184?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot!




Thanks for your response baglady. The seller has uploaded the tag with readable codes. Please see the last photo per the ebay link. Thanks!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111854686184?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gaias95

sorry but i can't post the link because the site is depop


----------



## Gaias95

Name :Fendi roll bag logo shopper 
Site: DEPOP
Seller ID: simonapappacena
Item Number : 8BH185 GRP 129 2111


----------



## dadyna

Hi, could you please authenticate the peekaboo bag.

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tan Selleria Leather Medium Bag
Item Number: 151921056984
Seller ID: Sheuk32
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fen...a-Leather-Medium-Bag-/151921056984?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## hntwwg

Hello:

Would appreciate authentication and any information about the bag.

Thanks,


----------



## hntwwg

Here is another bag for authentication and information.


----------



## hntwwg

and one more for authentication and any information. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

enciell said:


> Thanks for your response baglady. The seller has uploaded the tag with readable codes. Please see the last photo per the ebay link. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111854686184?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Need pics of RFID tag...looks like this:


----------



## baglady.1

Gaias95 said:


> Name :Fendi roll bag logo shopper
> Site: DEPOP
> Seller ID: simonapappacena
> Item Number : 8BH185 GRP 129 2111


Provide close clear Photo of
hologram tag,

all logo hardware or impressions,

more photos of interior & exteriors (front, back, bottom, side).


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> Hello:
> 
> Would appreciate authentication and any information about the bag.
> 
> Thanks,


 Need to know
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> Here is another bag for authentication and information.



Need to know
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> and one more for authentication and any information.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 Need to know
* Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## hntwwg

baglady.1 said:


> Need to know
> * Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



Hi Baglady,

These items are not currently listed for sale but in my possession. I am looking for a resource to help educate me on them. All I know is they are Fendi Baguettes and they appear to be vintage.

Thanks,


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> Hi Baglady,
> 
> These items are not currently listed for sale but in my possession. I am looking for a resource to help educate me on them. All I know is they are Fendi Baguettes and they appear to be vintage.
> 
> Thanks,


That is what they are.


----------



## hntwwg

baglady.1 said:


> That is what they are.



Thank you Baglady. They are authentic vintage Fendi Baguettes correct? Just want to be sure I don't have fake vintage Fendi Baguettes.


----------



## hntwwg

baglady.1 said:


> That is what they are.



Hi Baglady: One last question: How can I further educate myself on these? I'd like to know what year they were made and if they have an additional sub-type name. Are there any other resources you are aware of that could help me?


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> Thank you Baglady. They are authentic vintage Fendi Baguettes correct? Just want to be sure I don't have fake vintage Fendi Baguettes.


Yes!


----------



## baglady.1

hntwwg said:


> Hi Baglady: One last question: How can I further educate myself on these? I'd like to know what year they were made and if they have an additional sub-type name. Are there any other resources you are aware of that could help me?


No more details known.


----------



## Miss H

Hello,

Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi handbag:

Item Name: Fendi black grained leather Selleria Peekaboo medium 
Item Number: 262213338393
Seller ID:  alexloumena
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262213338393?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## baglady.1

Miss H said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi handbag:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi black grained leather Selleria Peekaboo medium
> Item Number: 262213338393
> Seller ID:  alexloumena
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262213338393?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


Seller:  Alexioumena
 Fake!


----------



## Miss H

baglady.1 said:


> Seller:  Alexioumena
> Fake!



Ohh. Thank you very much! Will stay away from this seller.


----------



## dadyna

Hello Baglady,

Could you please authenticate the peekaboo bag.
Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tan Selleria Leather Medium Bag
Item Number: 151921056984
Seller ID: Sheuk32
Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fend...984?nav=SEARCH

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

dadyna said:


> Hello Baglady,
> 
> Could you please authenticate the peekaboo bag.
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Tan Selleria Leather Medium Bag
> Item Number: 151921056984
> Seller ID: Sheuk32
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fend...984?nav=SEARCH
> 
> Thank you!


need pic of the back side of RFID tag shown in photo #11. Clear enough to read the code on that side.


----------



## dadyna

Many thanks for you quick response. I will ask the seller.


----------



## ttravel

Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: FENDI Authentic Large Zucca Black Nappa Leather Spy Bag
Item Number: 181970243629
Seller ID: firefly_1250
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Authe...hash=item2a5e45902d:g:4vMAAOSwHQ9WYm3qhttp://


----------



## baglady.1

ttravel said:


> Can someone please authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Authentic Large Zucca Black Nappa Leather Spy Bag
> Item Number: 181970243629
> Seller ID: firefly_1250
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Authe...hash=item2a5e45902d:g:4vMAAOSwHQ9WYm3qhttp://


 It is authentic!


----------



## ttravel

Thank You!


----------



## ameliebz

Hi,

I need help with this one. Already bought it, what do you guys think?

Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI 2Jours Large Textured-Leather Shopper Bag
Item number: 201477561238
Seller ID: 2015-lokta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...2FIkkdp7BQAwUTnwhyX4Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!!!


----------



## JFS1

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me, please?
Item name:  Fendi Peekaboo Red Sellaria Leather Bag Tote Silver Palladium HW Mint DoPEEK!
Item number: 301825246735
Seller ID: evesher
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301825246735?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## JFS1

Sorry, for some reason all my attachments did not upload...


----------



## JFS1

JFS1 said:


> Sorry, for some reason all my attachments did not upload...


Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me, please?
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Red Sellaria Leather Bag Tote Silver Palladium HW Mint DoPEEK!
Item number: 301825246735
Seller ID: evesher
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301825246735...:MEBIDX:IT

Trying this again...I can't seem to master uploading more than one pic!


----------



## JFS1

Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me, please?
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Red Sellaria Leather Bag Tote Silver Palladium HW Mint DoPEEK!
Item number: 301825246735
Seller ID: evesher
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/301825246735...:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

ameliebz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with this one. Already bought it, what do you guys think?
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI 2Jours Large Textured-Leather Shopper Bag
> Item number: 201477561238
> Seller ID: 2015-lokta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-F...2FIkkdp7BQAwUTnwhyX4Q%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!!!!


Need more pics, interior photos, close up of fendi leather patch inside, back side of fendi patch showing serial # and close up of hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

JFS1 said:


> Hi, could you please authenticate this bag for me, please?
> Item name:  Fendi Peekaboo Red Sellaria Leather Bag Tote Silver Palladium HW Mint DoPEEK!
> Item number: 301825246735
> Seller ID: evesher
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/301825246735?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## JFS1

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


Thank you so much for the help!  Happy New Year!!!


----------



## aammari

Please authenticate this purse for me
Item name: Fendy black spy woven studded hobo hand bag
Item number: 321957086456
Seller I'd: onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321957086456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Gaias95

baglady.1 said:


> Provide close clear Photo of
> hologram tag,
> 
> all logo hardware or impressions,
> 
> more photos of interior & exteriors (front, back, bottom, side).


Hi thanks here i post ohter Photos


----------



## Gaias95

Ohter photos


----------



## dianaszako

hello?


----------



## ameliebz

baglady.1 said:


> Need more pics, interior photos, close up of fendi leather patch inside, back side of fendi patch showing serial # and close up of hologram tag.


Thank you bag lady, I will be posting the other pictures as soon as the bag arrives.


----------



## baglady.1

aammari said:


> Please authenticate this purse for me
> Item name: Fendy black spy woven studded hobo hand bag
> Item number: 321957086456
> Seller I'd: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/321957086456?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

Gaias95 said:


> Hi thanks here i post ohter Photos


 Looks good


----------



## dianaszako

please assist, more photos to follow


----------



## baglady.1

dianaszako said:


> please assist, more photos to follow


See post #1 for photos needed.
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Celinia

Dear Fendi lovers please help me - I have already paid for this bag, the bag arrived today. The selle accepts returns in case of any problem with this Mini peekaboo bag:


----------



## Celinia

Fendi mini peekaboo


----------



## jocephineM

Hi, dear fendi lovers and professional authenticators, I just bought a peekaboo from a second hand site, the bag I have received is as same as the one on the website shown except there is a cut in the handle, they told me they are100% sure the bag is authentic. I kind of believe it is but the only thing I concerned is I can't find anywhere of the hologram in the bag, and the place of the hologram should be stayed is stitched well, it doesn't look like it's been ripped off. That means this bag really don't have a hologram, I don't know if it is possible for a real fendi peekaboo may come that way. So I come here ask for your ladies help, thanks so much. 
Here are pics on the links of bag I bought, and I will post some pics also, maybe tomorrow night. Thanks very much for anyone who can help me with it and wish everyone a happy new year


----------



## jocephineM

jocephineM said:


> Hi, dear fendi lovers and professional authenticators, I just bought a peekaboo from a second hand site, the bag I have received is as same as the one on the website shown except there is a cut in the handle, they told me they are100% sure the bag is authentic. I kind of believe it is but the only thing I concerned is I can't find anywhere of the hologram in the bag, and the place of the hologram should be stayed is stitched well, it doesn't look like it's been ripped off. That means this bag really don't have a hologram, I don't know if it is possible for a real fendi peekaboo may come that way. So I come here ask for your ladies help, thanks so much.
> Here are pics on the links of bag I bought, and I will post some pics also, maybe tomorrow night. Thanks very much for anyone who can help me with it and wish everyone a happy new year



post another photo


----------



## jocephineM

jocephineM said:


> post another photo



3rd pic


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Dear Fendi lovers please help me - I have already paid for this bag, the bag arrived today. The selle accepts returns in case of any problem with this Mini peekaboo bag:


I am beginning to get that deja vu vu vu with this. 
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

jocephineM said:


> Hi, dear fendi lovers and professional authenticators, I just bought a peekaboo from a second hand site, the bag I have received is as same as the one on the website shown except there is a cut in the handle, they told me they are100% sure the bag is authentic. I kind of believe it is but the only thing I concerned is I can't find anywhere of the hologram in the bag, and the place of the hologram should be stayed is stitched well, it doesn't look like it's been ripped off. That means this bag really don't have a hologram, I don't know if it is possible for a real fendi peekaboo may come that way. So I come here ask for your ladies help, thanks so much.
> Here are pics on the links of bag I bought, and I will post some pics also, maybe tomorrow night. Thanks very much for anyone who can help me with it and wish everyone a happy new year


ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## ameliebz

Hi,

I need help with this one. Already bought it, what do you guys think?

Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI 2Jours Large Textured-Leather Shopper Bag
Item number: 201477561238
Seller ID: 2015-lokta
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...vip=true&rt=nc

Thank you!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

ameliebz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help with this one. Already bought it, what do you guys think?
> 
> Item name: AUTHENTIC FENDI 2Jours Large Textured-Leather Shopper Bag
> Item number: 201477561238
> Seller ID: 2015-lokta
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you!!!!


 Authentic


----------



## ameliebz

Dear Baglady.1:

Thank you!!! So excited to finally wear it!


----------



## Manolos21

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
 Item Name: Fendi Petit 2Jours Monster
 Item Number: 161937501095
 Seller ID: annawilk2029
 Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2jour...501095?hash=item25b43a2ba7:g:awUAAOSwHPlWhCLl


Thank you very much!


----------



## Celinia

There is no link, auction source, I paid for the bag, and received the bag already... Please see the pictures I uploaded earlier, or let me know if they are insufficient... Thank you!!!!


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> I am beginning to get that deja vu vu vu with this.
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*


 There is no auction site or any other source! That's why I uploaded the pictures 
I paid and received the bag already.. Thanks for any help


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Girls, 

Would like to request for your help to authenticate this bag.  

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆全新FENDI-熱門-Shopping-2-JOURS-B-100005335585

Attach photos 
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...evo0Oss6vKdMt0egLx?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> There is no auction site or any other source! That's why I uploaded the pictures
> I paid and received the bag already.. Thanks for any help


SOURCE = WHERE U BOUGHT IT FROM??? If it was online, provide a  http link to the item.


----------



## baglady.1

Manolos21 said:


> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Petit 2Jours Monster
> Item Number: 161937501095
> Seller ID: annawilk2029
> Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2jour...501095?hash=item25b43a2ba7:g:awUAAOSwHPlWhCLl
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


  It looks pretty good so far, but I can't read the code on the leather serial # strip - can U get a better pic or advise what the code is?
Also would like pic of black cloth rfid tag - the other side of it (one without the code).


----------



## Manolos21

Manolos21 said:


> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay*
> * Item Name: Fendi Petit 2Jours Monster*
> * Item Number: 161937501095*
> * Seller ID: annawilk2029*
> * Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2jour...501095?hash=item25b43a2ba7:g:awUAAOSwHPlWhCLl
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


 


baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good so far, but I can't read the code on the leather serial # strip - can U get a better pic or advise what the code is?
> Also would like pic of black cloth rfid tag - the other side of it (one without the code).


 
Hi! I've requested a clearer picture of the serial strip, but in the meantime, here's a picture of the other side of the cloth tag.  Thank you!


----------



## Manolos21

Manolos21 said:


> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay*
> * Item Name: Fendi Petit 2Jours Monster*
> * Item Number: 161937501095*
> * Seller ID: annawilk2029*
> * Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-2jour...501095?hash=item25b43a2ba7:g:awUAAOSwHPlWhCLl
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


 


baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good so far, but I can't read the code on the leather serial # strip - can U get a better pic or advise what the code is?
> Also would like pic of black cloth rfid tag - the other side of it (one without the code).




She sent a better picture of the serial tag. It's harder to read the first few letters/numbers with this picture, but pieced together with the other serial tag picture, I believe it reads:  8BH258 - 48T - 159 - 8262



Manolos21 said:


> Hi! I've requested a clearer picture of the serial strip, but in the meantime, here's a picture of the other side of the cloth tag.  Thank you!


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> SOURCE = WHERE U BOUGHT IT FROM??? If it was online, provide a  http link to the item.



OMG I bought it from consignment store - no website!!! Only Instagram account


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> OMG I bought it from consignment store - no website!!! Only Instagram account


Well U get what U instagram for I am afraid.
Same goes for Craigs List buys.
 The bag is fake


----------



## baglady.1

Manolos21 said:


> She sent a better picture of the serial tag. It's harder to read the first few letters/numbers with this picture, but pieced together with the other serial tag picture, I believe it reads:  8BH258 - 48T - 159 - 8262


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## Manolos21

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi




Whoo hoo! Thank you!!!


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi would like to request for your help in authenticating:

Auction Site or Source: Angies Taiwan

Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours

Item Number:100005335585
Seller ID: y0352037188

Link:https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆全新FENDI-熱門-Shopping-2-JOURS-B-100005335585

More pics :

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...evo0Oss6vKdMt0egLx?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

TIA



jacquesjax said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to request for your help to authenticate this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi 2Jours
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆全新FENDI-熱門-Shopping-2-JOURS-B-100005335585
> 
> 
> 
> Attach photos
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...evo0Oss6vKdMt0egLx?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


----------



## baglady.1

jacquesjax said:


> Hi would like to request for your help in authenticating:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Angies Taiwan
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours
> 
> Item Number:100005335585
> Seller ID: y0352037188
> 
> Link:https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆全新FENDI-熱門-Shopping-2-JOURS-B-100005335585
> 
> More pics :
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...evo0Oss6vKdMt0egLx?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> TIA


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## jacquesjax

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi




Thanks so much baglady!!!


----------



## Celinia

&#128515;


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> Well U get what U instagram for I am afraid.
> Same goes for Craigs List buys.
> The bag is fake


I personally sold my authentic Louis Vuitton bags through Craigslist, and I have a ton of examples of Instagram based consignment stores which sell authentic items. Also I know that it's very high risk of buying fake bag on EBay. As for this mini peekaboo - it's my second mini peekaboo ( the first one I bought in official Fendi store) and by comparing them two, I can clearly be sure the bag is AUTHENTIC


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> I personally sold my authentic Louis Vuitton bags through Craigslist, and I have a ton of examples of Instagram based consignment stores which sell authentic items. Also I know that it's very high risk of buying fake bag on EBay. Doesn't seem like you really know authentic Fendi peekaboo features


 LOL! 
U R entitled to yr opinion...after 8 years of authenticating Fendi bags, I guess I don't really have much of a track record.
But to be honest, I would never give an opinion on authenticity I could not stand behind. There is a very obvious thing wrong with the bag.....and We don't disclose the details on this thread. Either accept the opinion or ignore it, be my guest, it is your choice.

But before you assume it is authentic, just make sure it is not something like this:

http://www.salereplicahandbags.ru/fendi-sale/imitation-top-fendi-icoic-mini-peekaboo-bag-in-apricot-sheepskin-leather.html


----------



## Celinia

Please have one more look! Thank you for your opinion anyways &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Celinia

Serial number


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Serial number


 Celina, I have held these in my hand before. Copying a serial # on a real fendi peek is no big deal for the manufacturer of this bag.  It is a very good replica - it is made of artificial leather from China. There are several things off (not correct) with it & the season/year indicated - it would have a hologram tag (different from the rfid tag U showed earlier) which would be sewn into the pocket opposite this leather serial #. If it doesn't have one, then it is what it is. If it does, I'd like photos of it for my records.

 It is still unfortunately, not a real Fendi.


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> Celina, I have held these in my hand before. Copying a serial # on a real fendi peek is no big deal for the manufacturer of this bag.  It is a very good replica - it is made of artificial leather from China. There are several things off (not correct) with it & the season/year indicated - it would have a hologram tag (different from the rfid tag U showed earlier) which would be sewn into the pocket opposite this leather serial #. If it doesn't have one, then it is what it is. If it does, I'd like photos of it for my records.
> 
> It is still unfortunately, not a real Fendi.


it has both tags rfid and authenticity tag, sewn next to each other 
For some reason I can't upload the file?


----------



## Celinia

drive.google.com/open?id=0B_gOIMKyjtKBcTBJR3NZaWpCWnc

Please have a look!


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> drive.google.com/open?id=0B_gOIMKyjtKBcTBJR3NZaWpCWnc
> 
> Please have a look!


 Show me the other side of the small auth tag. It is the most important side.


----------



## jacquesjax

Hi Girls,

Hoping for your help in authenticating this Fendi bag. Problem is both Hologram and Serial was cut off. 

Auction Site or Source: Angies
Item Name: ANGIE&#32654;&#40599;&#36938;&#27138;&#22290;
Item Number:100069281304
Seller ID:Y5856108592
Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆-Fendi-粉膚x橘-雙色拼接-Peekaboo-10006928130

More Pics
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...u79PouDhKf5nnaazQl?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy

TIA!


----------



## Celinia

Other side is blank..my 2jours bag doesn't have hologram either, and I know for sure it is real.. As for the artificial leather - this mini peekaboo is made of real leather, very soft, and it even smells like leather.
Just contacted the seller she is okay to take the bag back


----------



## Celinia

Please check the pictures - last time! &#128591;&#127996;
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B...VSYmxRUmJHM1JtSDk5RGt0MU96a2dxQkpnMWFzMk8tUjg


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> LOL!
> U R entitled to yr opinion...after 8 years of authenticating Fendi bags, I guess I don't really have much of a track record.
> But to be honest, I would never give an opinion on authenticity I could not stand behind. There is a very obvious thing wrong with the bag.....and We don't disclose the details on this thread. Either accept the opinion or ignore it, be my guest, it is your choice.
> 
> But before you assume it is authentic, just make sure it is not something like this:
> 
> http://www.salereplicahandbags.ru/fendi-sale/imitation-top-fendi-icoic-mini-peekaboo-bag-in-apricot-sheepskin-leather.html


 
My bag has a stitch on the handle, while the replica from the website you mentioned doesn't


----------



## Celinia

Anyways - I'm sending the bag back to the seller..


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Other side is blank..my 2jours bag doesn't have hologram either, and I know for sure it is real.. As for the artificial leather - this mini peekaboo is made of real leather, very soft, and it even smells like leather.
> Just contacted the seller she is okay to take the bag back


Blank back side = definite fake.
It depends on the year/season as to what the bag will have as far as tags go. Your 2jours is different year/season.


I am going to rest my case...fake is fake IMO.


----------



## baglady.1

jacquesjax said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Hoping for your help in authenticating this Fendi bag. Problem is both Hologram and Serial was cut off.
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Angies
> Item Name: ANGIE&#32654;&#40599;&#36938;&#27138;&#22290;
> Item Number:100069281304
> Seller ID:Y5856108592
> Link: https://tw.bid.yahoo.com/item/ANGIE美麗遊樂園☆-Fendi-粉膚x橘-雙色拼接-Peekaboo-10006928130
> 
> More Pics
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/s...u79PouDhKf5nnaazQl?ref_=cd_ph_share_link_copy
> 
> TIA!


I can NOT say 100% since no serial # tag or rfid or holo....but I have never seen a snakeskin peekaboo bag faked that well, LOL!


----------



## jacquesjax

baglady.1 said:


> I can NOT say 100% since no serial # tag or rfid or holo....but I have never seen a snakeskin peekaboo bag faked that well, LOL!




Thanks so much baglady. Yeah it's just so weird that they cut off all those tags prior to selling, don't really know the reason why.

But nonetheless, I guess I can somewhat say it's authentic lol .

Your making so many bagaholics sleep soundly at night. [emoji106]


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> Blank back side = definite fake.
> It depends on the year/season as to what the bag will have as far as tags go. Your 2jours is different year/season.
> 
> 
> I am going to rest my case...fake is fake IMO.


 Thank you so much! Sorry I doubted your opinion - I'm not that experienced and I really wanted mini peekaboo in neutral color&#128553;
Good thing I can return it


----------



## Jbannavong

Hey anyone out there can help me in identifying an authenticity of the Fendi monster wallet ? 

Here's the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121839614872


----------



## Jbannavong

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/u6cAAOSwHQ9Wbb1w/$_1.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/F3AAAOSwxN5Wbb1v/$_3.JPG

http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDIwWDY0MA==/z/UPwAAOSwcOFWbb1w/$_3.JPG


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/J0UAAOSwf-VWbb1w/$_3.JPG


http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDgwWDY0MA==/z/0u8AAOSwNphWbb1w/$_3.JPG


----------



## baglady.1

Jbannavong said:


> Hey anyone out there can help me in identifying an authenticity of the Fendi monster wallet ?
> 
> Here's the link http://m.ebay.com/itm/121839614872


Please resubmit in the following format as per post #1 of this thread:

ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
*
Will also need photo of RFID tag - both sides clear & code readable.
Will also need photo of serial # imprinted on the leather, usually where the cash is put.


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello, Could someone kindly help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!


----------



## jwin

Hi really would like some authentication on this fendi bug! I messaged the seller asking for an authentication card but they did not have one, only the dust bag and fendi bag.

-Really appreciate the help! 

Auction Site or Source: tradesy.com
Item Name: Monster Fur Buggie
Item Number: 9803869
Seller ID: treasuresofnyc
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-fendi-monster-fur-buggie-9803869/


----------



## baglady.1

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello, Could someone kindly help me authenticate this scarf? Thanks!


We don't do scarves. Just Handbags & related items.


----------



## baglady.1

jwin said:


> Hi really would like some authentication on this fendi bug! I messaged the seller asking for an authentication card but they did not have one, only the dust bag and fendi bag.
> 
> -Really appreciate the help!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: tradesy.com
> Item Name: Monster Fur Buggie
> Item Number: 9803869
> Seller ID: treasuresofnyc
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-fendi-monster-fur-buggie-9803869/


 The link does not work & I could not locate the listing on Tradesy. Can you get a better link that works?


----------



## jwin

baglady.1 said:


> The link does not work & I could not locate the listing on Tradesy. Can you get a better link that works?



https://www.tradesy.com/closet/treasuresofnyc/

Try this one! the listing should be on the bottom. I don't why the first one did not work. Thanks!


----------



## jwin

Here are the pics not sure why the links are not working.


----------



## baglady.1

jwin said:


> Here are the pics not sure why the links are not working.


I don't feel comfortable with this one, the photos are poor quality & I'm leaning towards a nay. If U want to pursue it further, I'd need a better photo of the Metal piece that says FENDI and has 2 rivits/bumps, one on either side of FENDI. Both a close clear photo from the top and one from the side showing the bumps.


----------



## jwin

baglady.1 said:


> I don't feel comfortable with this one, the photos are poor quality & I'm leaning towards a nay. If U want to pursue it further, I'd need a better photo of the Metal piece that says FENDI and has 2 rivits/bumps, one on either side of FENDI. Both a close clear photo from the top and one from the side showing the bumps.


Thanks so much! I will take better photos ASAP, and will update you. Hopefully it is not fake!


----------



## dianaszako

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8a5spwkloiccs52/AAAVrR3Drns5qctUbb8GeZKha?dl=0
I have  no information on this bag. No idea when it was made, the name etc. It is not on any listing. It's my personal.
Please assist me if you can. It would be greatly appreciated
 It's been a struggle to post this along wi th pics. May be because I'm doing it via a cell and not a computer. Hopefully someone can assist.


----------



## baglady.1

dianaszako said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/8a5spwkloiccs52/AAAVrR3Drns5qctUbb8GeZKha?dl=0
> I have  no information on this bag. No idea when it was made, the name etc. It is not on any listing. It's my personal.
> Please assist me if you can. It would be greatly appreciated
> It's been a struggle to post this along wi th pics. May be because I'm doing it via a cell and not a computer. Hopefully someone can assist.


Fake!


----------



## Fashion Freak

Hi ladies, I'm a Chanel fan and new to Fendi. I'm in love with all the colorful fun elements of Fendi. When it comes to purchasing, are matchesfashion .com and farfetch.com reliable? Their costumer service are both wonderful. But are they selling authentic bags for sure? I found something interesting...

As shown in pics, they are the same bag selling in two different stores above. Take a look at the Lower part under the Fendi logo. The counts of stitches are different. I saw some fake ones have higher counts. Does it matter with authenticity? I hope I expressed it clearly. Please advice. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Fashion Freak

Fashion Freak said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a Chanel fan and new to Fendi. I'm in love with all the colorful fun elements of Fendi. When it comes to purchasing, are matchesfashion .com and farfetch.com reliable? Their costumer service are both wonderful. But are they selling authentic bags for sure? I found something interesting...
> 
> As shown in pics, they are the same bag selling in two different stores above. Take a look at the Lower part under the Fendi logo. The counts of stitches are different. I saw some fake ones have higher counts. Does it matter with authenticity? I hope I expressed it clearly. Please advice. Thank you in advance.




I apologize if the format of this post is wrong, please feel free to remove it. Just wasn't sure where to post since it's a question related to authenticity, thanks.


----------



## baglady.1

Fashion Freak said:


> Hi ladies, I'm a Chanel fan and new to Fendi. I'm in love with all the colorful fun elements of Fendi. When it comes to purchasing, are matchesfashion .com and farfetch.com reliable? Their costumer service are both wonderful. But are they selling authentic bags for sure? I found something interesting...
> 
> As shown in pics, they are the same bag selling in two different stores above. Take a look at the Lower part under the Fendi logo. The counts of stitches are different. I saw some fake ones have higher counts. Does it matter with authenticity? I hope I expressed it clearly. Please advice. Thank you in advance.


See post #1 and my signature line for the details we need to authenticate these bags. With a legitimate retailer, I suggest purchasing the bag & then submitting the required photos. 
Also, in my 8 years & 1000s of authentifications of Fendi, I have never counted stitches.


----------



## Fashion Freak

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 and my signature line for the details we need to authenticate these bags. With a legitimate retailer, I suggest purchasing the bag & then submitting the required photos.
> 
> Also, in my 8 years & 1000s of authentifications of Fendi, I have never counted stitches.




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]Thank you very much will read your post right away[emoji106]


----------



## NANI1972

Please authenticate, thank you.

Item name: pink mini petite 2jours

Item number: 172010566231

Seller: 

Link:


----------



## NANI1972

Item: pink mini petite 2jours

Item number: 172010566231

Seller: richgirlscollections 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17201056623...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=172010566231&_rdc=1 

Sorry for reposting, I was having iPad  issues


----------



## accio sacculus

NANI1972 said:


> Item: pink mini petite 2jours
> 
> Item number: 172010566231
> 
> Seller: richgirlscollections
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/17201056623...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=172010566231&_rdc=1
> 
> Sorry for reposting, I was having iPad  issues



Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## rayna1

Please authentic this.  I asked the seller about the fendi hologram sticker and the serial number. She said this bag has no this sticker, no that sewn on serial number. She said the serial number is the the white leather strip inside the bag , which I think is wrong.  This bag is after 2004. And after 2004, fendi  bags use fendi hologram stickers on all bags and that sewn on serial number. I think this bag is fake. But the seller said she bought is in NY fendi store (but she told me this only after I asked three times where she got this bag and said this bag should be fake).  I am just not 100% sure if this kind of bag can be no fendi hologram sticker?  THanks a lot!



Item Name: Fendi Limited Edition Blue Denim Embroidered Squirrel Spy Bag
Item Number:121871193204
Seller ID:5th10
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Denim...193204?hash=item1c6016d474:g:JxkAAOSwwPhWkFup


----------



## baglady.1

rayna1 said:


> Please authentic this.  I asked the seller about the fendi hologram sticker and the serial number. She said this bag has no this sticker, no that sewn on serial number. She said the serial number is the the white leather strip inside the bag , which I think is wrong.  This bag is after 2004. And after 2004, fendi  bags use fendi hologram stickers on all bags and that sewn on serial number. I think this bag is fake. But the seller said she bought is in NY fendi store (but she told me this only after I asked three times where she got this bag and said this bag should be fake).  I am just not 100% sure if this kind of bag can be no fendi hologram sticker?  THanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Limited Edition Blue Denim Embroidered Squirrel Spy Bag
> Item Number:121871193204
> Seller ID:5th10
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Denim...193204?hash=item1c6016d474:g:JxkAAOSwwPhWkFup


THe Spy Bag is an obvious fake 

Fendi did make a similar bag which I have owned & it is absolutely gorgeous! It is covered in sparkly czs. Here is a pic:


----------



## rayna1

baglady.1 said:


> THe Spy Bag is an obvious fake
> 
> Fendi did make a similar bag which I have owned & it is absolutely gorgeous! It is covered in sparkly czs. Here is a pic:
> 
> View attachment 3248315


Thanks so so much!!  I hope to own one like this later!!


----------



## Jbannavong

Can anyone help me to see if this is authentic?
Auction Site or Source: eBay

Item Name:Authentic Fendi Mens Wallet Black Pink Monster Printemps150th Limited Edition

Item Number:eBay item number:111882877092


Seller ID:shopfranceinc

Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fe...8082681&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=121839614872


----------



## baglady.1

Jbannavong said:


> Can anyone help me to see if this is authentic?
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> 
> Item Name:Authentic Fendi Mens Wallet Black Pink Monster Printemps150th Limited Edition
> 
> Item Number:eBay item number:111882877092
> 
> 
> Seller ID:shopfranceinc
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fe...8082681&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=121839614872


 Authentic


----------



## ywqwzj7

Hi, 
Can someone please help me to authenticate this fendi bag? Thanks!
Seller: Century 21
Item Name: Fendi 2jours Mini Grey
dropbox.com/s/lsxnyt2jz70nofe/IMG_4030.JPG?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/c41swvsta1787wz/IMG_4033.JPG?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/8k69uew22erc5w2/IMG_4028.JPG?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/ugr44tat2fsqw37/IMG_4035.JPG?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/ul82eayp9y0spoz/IMG_4052.JPG?dl=0
dropbox.com/s/hvy6jxohyftisfp/pic13186.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Killerkitty

Hi!

I need help.. can you authenticate this Mini Fendi Peekaboo, please? The handle looks strange!!

Ebay Germany:
Fendi-Damen-Tasche

Number: 181999423001

Link: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Damen-...BPAgxkGxfGuWbMaDr1RKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Seller: klunja 

I would be grateful for help and best regards
killerkitty


----------



## baglady.1

ywqwzj7 said:


> Hi,
> Can someone please help me to authenticate this fendi bag? Thanks!
> Seller: Century 21
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Mini Grey
> dropbox.com/s/lsxnyt2jz70nofe/IMG_4030.JPG?dl=0
> dropbox.com/s/c41swvsta1787wz/IMG_4033.JPG?dl=0
> dropbox.com/s/8k69uew22erc5w2/IMG_4028.JPG?dl=0
> dropbox.com/s/ugr44tat2fsqw37/IMG_4035.JPG?dl=0
> dropbox.com/s/ul82eayp9y0spoz/IMG_4052.JPG?dl=0
> dropbox.com/s/hvy6jxohyftisfp/pic13186.jpg?dl=0


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need help.. can you authenticate this Mini Fendi Peekaboo, please? The handle looks strange!!
> 
> Ebay Germany:
> Fendi-Damen-Tasche
> 
> Number: 181999423001
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Damen-...BPAgxkGxfGuWbMaDr1RKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Seller: klunja
> 
> I would be grateful for help and best regards
> killerkitty


 We will need pics of the leather serial # strip - close up so we can read the code. Also the Hologram tag & RFID tag - close & clear.


----------



## Killerkitty

baglady.1 said:


> We will need pics of the leather serial # strip - close up so we can read the code. Also the Hologram tag & RFID tag - close & clear.



Hi baglady!

I will post it as soon as possible 

Thank you


----------



## Jbannavong

Thanks bag lady ! Your making the world a better place !!! Xoxo


----------



## Jbannavong

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Gotta say thank you again for helping authenticate that , much love


----------



## baglady.1

Jbannavong said:


> Gotta say thank you again for helping authenticate that , much love





Jbannavong said:


> Thanks bag lady ! Your making the world a better place !!! Xoxo



 Awww....Thank you guys! It is a pleasure for Accio & I to be of service to our members here.


----------



## ywqwzj7

Thank you so much! Baglady!  
You made my day. I was so worried. Now I am relieved. You are the best


baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


----------



## Jbannavong

baglady.1 said:


> Awww....Thank you guys! It is a pleasure for Accio & I to be of service to our members here.



I'm serious ! You made that deal of purchase so much more secure !!! Like a mom's secure kinda love ( not creeping you out but just an expression ) . It is 100000% authentic tho right ? Cause I saved up 5 months allowance for this and I don't want to get rip off ):


----------



## Sophielovesbags

Hello! Could you Please Kindly help me authenticate this peekaboo? I would like to buy it 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## baglady.1

Jbannavong said:


> I'm serious ! You made that deal of purchase so much more secure !!! Like a mom's secure kinda love ( not creeping you out but just an expression ) . It is 100000% authentic tho right ? Cause I saved up 5 months allowance for this and I don't want to get rip off ):


There is nothing "iffy" when we say it is authentic.....even if there are things different from another similar authentic Fendi item. Real is Real.


----------



## Jbannavong

baglady.1 said:


> There is nothing "iffy" when we say it is authentic.....even if there are things different from another similar authentic Fendi item. Real is Real.



Cool I wanna have your eyes , scanning thorough and not having to worry in life if it's a scam . Love you to the moon and back !!! I am glad I stumble across this forum !  best


----------



## accio sacculus

Sophielovesbags said:


> Hello! Could you Please Kindly help me authenticate this peekaboo? I would like to buy it
> Thanks a lot!
> View attachment 3251388
> View attachment 3251393
> View attachment 3251396
> View attachment 3251397
> View attachment 3251398
> View attachment 3251399
> View attachment 3251400
> View attachment 3251410




Please read Post #1 or my signature for posting format and rules.  Thank you!


----------



## Sophielovesbags

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 or my signature for posting format and rules.  Thank you!




Sorry. The bag is not in an auction site.

Item: Fendi peekaboo mini 
Link: http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/altro-...ystememail&utm_medium=core&utm_campaign=reply
Photos attached in the previous post.

Thank you!


----------



## legallyblonde83

Please help me authenticate this monster pouch, key pouch and wallet from ebay seller jiay.don [emoji173]&#65039;

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262581168 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262537571 

http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262562514


----------



## accio sacculus

Sophielovesbags said:


> Sorry. The bag is not in an auction site.
> 
> Item: Fendi peekaboo mini
> Link: http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/altro-...ystememail&utm_medium=core&utm_campaign=reply
> Photos attached in the previous post.
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see a clear, close up pic of the hologram ...


----------



## accio sacculus

legallyblonde83 said:


> Please help me authenticate this monster pouch, key pouch and wallet from ebay seller jiay.don [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262581168
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262537571
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/252262562514




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## fhelonyWiz

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hi guys, please help me to authenticate this bag,. this is a gift from my godmother 8years ago. im not sure if this is orig. or replica, did not ask her.. and plz tell me the exact name of this bag as well... TIA.! 
item name: ff zucca canvas baguette (im not sure of the exact name)
attach photo
[URL=http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/RhavEn_Ramirez_Tocmo/media/image_zpsmxxhcjka.jpeg.html][URL=http://s1028.photobucket.com/user/RhavEn_Ramirez_Tocmo/media/image_zps5ch3g1rm.jpeg.html]


----------



## fhelonyWiz

Hi guyz, plz help me to authenticate this bag.. tia.! 
item name: FF zucca canvas baguette


----------



## Killerkitty

Killerkitty said:


> Hi!
> 
> I need help.. can you authenticate this Mini Fendi Peekaboo, please? The handle looks strange!!
> 
> Ebay Germany:
> Fendi-Damen-Tasche
> 
> Number: 181999423001
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Damen-...BPAgxkGxfGuWbMaDr1RKA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Seller: klunja
> 
> I would be grateful for help and best regards
> killerkitty



Hi baglady!

Here is a picture from the Hologram, sorry, it is so hardley to make pictures in so a little bag! Where can I find the RFID tag?


----------



## cpuwizshot

Bought this privately at a no-brainer price and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me. Thanks in advance. 

farm2.staticflickr.com/1532/24519647942_e90ee10d48_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1482/23999850744_49b9bae544_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1456/24260268829_8ab3d5fa08_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1471/24627968725_fdfb74a9f8_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1498/24260259499_1e93cdb331_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1489/24601785246_c6f4fb1aa5_k.jpg
farm2.staticflickr.com/1511/24519624092_323feb6620_k.jpg


----------



## Sophielovesbags

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up pic of the hologram ...




Here are Other photos..hope it's enough


----------



## Uptowngyrl

Hello I purchased this fendi bag in 1999 at a once well known store front in NY as I have many other designer items. I never had a reason to question its authenticity until now that I am trying to sell it and someone asked about it having a holagram. I'd hate to find out now after years that it isn't authentic. There wouldn't be anything I could do at this time being that the store owner could no longer keep the store open . So I ask could you Please help me to find out if it is or isn't. Thanks


----------



## Uptowngyrl

i can't upload more pics for some reason. It seems like I have to post another comment in order to upload another pic.


----------



## accio sacculus

fhelonyWiz said:


> Hi guyz, plz help me to authenticate this bag.. tia.!
> item name: FF zucca canvas baguette



Need to see a clear, close up photo of the serial number printed in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket..


----------



## accio sacculus

Killerkitty said:


> Hi baglady!
> 
> Here is a picture from the Hologram, sorry, it is so hardley to make pictures in so a little bag! Where can I find the RFID tag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252828



Need to see a clear photo of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

cpuwizshot said:


> Bought this privately at a no-brainer price and was hoping someone could authenticate it for me. Thanks in advance.
> 
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1532/24519647942_e90ee10d48_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1482/23999850744_49b9bae544_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1456/24260268829_8ab3d5fa08_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1471/24627968725_fdfb74a9f8_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1498/24260259499_1e93cdb331_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1489/24601785246_c6f4fb1aa5_k.jpg
> farm2.staticflickr.com/1511/24519624092_323feb6620_k.jpg



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Sophielovesbags said:


> Here are Other photos..hope it's enough
> 
> View attachment 3252944
> 
> View attachment 3252946
> View attachment 3252947




Need to see a clear, straight on pic of the hologram and of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

Uptowngyrl said:


> Hello I purchased this fendi bag in 1999 at a once well known store front in NY as I have many other designer items. I never had a reason to question its authenticity until now that I am trying to sell it and someone asked about it having a holagram. I'd hate to find out now after years that it isn't authentic. There wouldn't be anything I could do at this time being that the store owner could no longer keep the store open . So I ask could you Please help me to find out if it is or isn't. Thanks



Will need to see more pictures that just the one.  Please refer to Post #1 of this thread, or my signature for posting format, rules and photos required.  This particular bag would not have a hologram if it was produced in 1999, but would still need to see more photos to give an opinion...


----------



## fhelonyWiz

Hi guys, please help me to authenticate this bag,. this is a gift from my godmother 8years ago. im not sure if this is orig. or replica, did not ask her.. and plz tell me the exact name of this bag as well & is this made of 1980's? TIA.! 
item name: ff zucca canvas baguette (im not sure of the exact name)


----------



## macsevd

Good pm everyone.  I found the forum trying to figure out if the item I just won is real.  Please help.  The listing is from ebay.  Seller has zero feedback.  All the monster peekaboos I see listed has the leather tab with serial.


Name:  Fendi MOnster Peekaboo
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182002042564?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Seller:   emma9102011 




I know I should not authenticate when listing has ended but I was not expecting for my offer to be accepted.  Many thanks.


----------



## Coutureonlineco

Item Name : Fendi Spy
everything looks pretty good to me except the hologram is missing


----------



## Coutureonlineco

Coutureonlineco said:


> Item Name : Fendi Spy
> everything looks pretty good to me except the hologram is missing


 more pictures


----------



## Coutureonlineco

Coutureonlineco said:


> more pictures


 tag


----------



## lilly22

Hi. Can anyone authentic this Fendi for me;  thanks in advance link is:


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111887344793?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

Coutureonlineco said:


> more pictures



It's a terrible fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

macsevd said:


> Good pm everyone.  I found the forum trying to figure out if the item I just won is real.  Please help.  The listing is from ebay.  Seller has zero feedback.  All the monster peekaboos I see listed has the leather tab with serial.
> 
> 
> Name:  Fendi MOnster Peekaboo
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182002042564?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Seller:   emma9102011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I should not authenticate when listing has ended but I was not expecting for my offer to be accepted.  Many thanks.



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

lilly22 said:


> Hi. Can anyone authentic this Fendi for me;  thanks in advance link is:
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111887344793?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## macsevd

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 
Thank you so much.  You saved me a lot of money and time.  You are awesome.


----------



## fhelonyWiz

i dont see any serial number, im not sure if that was made by 80's or 90's. coz as far as i know, the one that has been made by 80's doesn't have a serial number. but if that bag is after 80's and has no serial number, maybe its fake.. thats why i want to know if its authenticated or fake.. thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

fhelonyWiz said:


> i dont see any serial number, im not sure if that was made by 80's or 90's. coz as far as i know, the one that has been made by 80's doesn't have a serial number. but if that bag is after 80's and has no serial number, maybe its fake.. thats why i want to know if its authenticated or fake.. thank you.


 Miss, the serial # is usually imprinted inside the pocket on the lining of the pocket (turn it inside out). This style originally came out in the late 1990s...so it would have a serial number.... sometimes the # is hard to find or see, but it will have one if authentic.


----------



## Tosca2006

Hi, please could you authenticate this:
Item name: Fendi 2jours black grain leather bag
Item number: 252240367175
Seller ID: zsub5671(54)
Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252240367175?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6561#rpdCntId

Thanks!


----------



## Cheetaholive

Just purchased a bag of poshmark and I am unsure of its authenticity. I have included some pictures. And the serial number. I guess the serial number is peeling off? Any help would be great! I'm picking up the bag in a few hours. Just don't want to approve payment until I'm sure of authenticity! I don't know the name of the bag. Don't really know much about it, just thought it was a great bag!

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...e Uploads/image_zpsaoo9d7n8.jpeg.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1

http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...e Uploads/image_zpsk43ckpse.jpeg.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...le Uploads/image_zpszlemnvez.png.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## baglady.1

Tosca2006 said:


> Hi, please could you authenticate this:
> Item name: Fendi 2jours black grain leather bag
> Item number: 252240367175
> Seller ID: zsub5671(54)
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/252240367175?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6561#rpdCntId
> 
> Thanks!


 Need pics of leather serial # strip, hologram tag & RFID tag - close and clear so all codes are readable.


----------



## baglady.1

Cheetaholive said:


> Just purchased a bag of poshmark and I am unsure of its authenticity. I have included some pictures. And the serial number. I guess the serial number is peeling off? Any help would be great! I'm picking up the bag in a few hours. Just don't want to approve payment until I'm sure of authenticity! I don't know the name of the bag. Don't really know much about it, just thought it was a great bag!
> 
> http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...e Uploads/image_zpsaoo9d7n8.jpeg.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=1
> 
> http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...e Uploads/image_zpsk43ckpse.jpeg.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=2
> http://s410.photobucket.com/user/Ol...le Uploads/image_zpszlemnvez.png.html?filters[user]=144653032&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


Your photos are not showing up. 
Plus we need to ask that you follow the format in my signature line and post #1 of this thread 
and resubmit as follows:

ALWAYS INCLUDE:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID
Link::*


----------



## habits17

Hello. I'm guessing this is fake but would like to make sure! 

The number on the tag is CA1738614

Do not know title and I got it from Ebay. Here are the pictures


----------



## habits17

Here is a better picture of the hologram and hardware - thank you!


----------



## habits17

finally found the serial number:  2454 8BT158 ZM1118


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate these Fendi totes?
I found these two in a local thrift store known for estate clean-outs. 
I don't know a name.I took the pictures.
This one is approx. 10"w (bottom) x 11"h x 4"d. Straps drop 8.25" to top stitch.
Is this zucchini, based on small logos?
Any info is much appreciatedThanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

And the second one
I don't know its name. I took the pics.
Approx. 13"w (bottom) x 10.5"h x 5.5"d. Straps drop 8.25" to top stitch.
Plain brown inside.
Again, any info is much appreciatedname, age, etc. Thanks again!


----------



## JOODLZ

and one last pic of the back of the zipper!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Stephanoe1975

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



OH no someone bought it for a lot of money. What a shame to spend so much on a fake


----------



## Rdshuffler

Hello, could someone check this one? I know it says it was authenticated but I was just looking for other opinions. My first time doing this. Hope it's right. 


Seller- Linda's Stuff
Item - Auth vintage Fendi ivory gray coated canvas striped leather trim handbag 
Item number 311516359245
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAGE-...Leather-Trim-Handbag-/311516359245?nav=SEARCH


----------



## baglady.1

habits17 said:


> Hello. I'm guessing this is fake but would like to make sure!
> 
> The number on the tag is CA1738614
> 
> Do not know title and I got it from Ebay. Here are the pictures



ALWAYS INCLUDE IN THIS FORMAT:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID
Link:: *

Will need clear photo of inside, fendi metal plate, leather serial # strip which should be sewn into pocket/lining opposite the hologram tag.


----------



## baglady.1

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please authenticate these Fendi totes?
> I found these two in a local thrift store known for estate clean-outs.
> I don't know a name.I took the pictures.
> This one is approx. 10"w (bottom) x 11"h x 4"d. Straps drop 8.25" to top stitch.
> Is this zucchini, based on small logos?
> Any info is much appreciatedThanks in advance!


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

JOODLZ said:


> And the second one
> I don't know its name. I took the pics.
> Approx. 13"w (bottom) x 10.5"h x 5.5"d. Straps drop 8.25" to top stitch.
> Plain brown inside.
> Again, any info is much appreciatedname, age, etc. Thanks again!


 Authentic 
Both totes are about 13 yrs old +/-.


----------



## baglady.1

Rdshuffler said:


> Hello, could someone check this one? I know it says it was authenticated but I was just looking for other opinions. My first time doing this. Hope it's right.
> 
> 
> Seller- Linda's Stuff
> Item - Auth vintage Fendi ivory gray coated canvas striped leather trim handbag
> Item number 311516359245
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VINTAGE-...Leather-Trim-Handbag-/311516359245?nav=SEARCH


Authentic  - always a good idea to pass this sellers bags by us for another look.


----------



## habits17

baglady.1 said:


> ALWAYS INCLUDE IN THIS FORMAT:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID
> Link:: *
> 
> Will need clear photo of inside, fendi metal plate, leather serial # strip which should be sewn into pocket/lining opposite the hologram tag.


Sorry about that - if you scroll up I took more photos of everything. Thank you!


----------



## JOODLZ

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic





baglady.1 said:


> Authentic
> Both totes are about 13 yrs old +/-.



YAY!!! Thank you SO much for your time and expertise! My $2 investment paid off big timehope to come back here sooner than later


----------



## Rdshuffler

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic  - always a good idea to pass this sellers bags by us for another look.



Thanks! That's what I thought... I'm far from an expert but I've seen other bags she's selling that said authentic and looked fake to me. Googled around and found some discussions here about her.  Thank you for helping!


----------



## archie02

Hello!
Just purchased a small By-the-way bag from BlueFly. Could someone please authenticate it for me? 
I am unable to attach pictures due to some security token issue, so I uploaded the pictures here:
https://www.pinterest.com/archanaanand142/fendi-by-the-way/

Thanks for your help, wonderful ladies!


----------



## mollylope

Hi All, 

I purchased this fendi from The Real Real. I can post the required photos tonight but just wanted to check if you can tell from these photos alone? I am a little worried to use it without it being authenticated. The tags all do look perfect though. 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/fendi-2jours-tote-53

Thank you


----------



## Katri

Hello!
I own this vintage Fendi!
Please, authenticate it.
Thank you.


----------



## seleena

Auction site- eBay 
Item name- Fendi monster backpack 
Item number- 331765231433
Seller Id- m3ckon

Please authenticate if possible! The seller seems to have sold this before and received positive feedback for it, so it could be a return? Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated!


----------



## seleena

seleena said:


> Auction site- eBay
> Item name- Fendi monster backpack
> Item number- 331765231433
> Seller Id- m3ckon
> 
> Please authenticate if possible! The seller seems to have sold this before and received positive feedback for it, so it could be a return? Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated!




http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-Monster-Nylon-Black-Backpack-/331765231433?nav=SEARCH

Forgot to add a link, sorry!


----------



## Celinia

Hello dear experts! Just purchased this bag:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...xF9SPP0LzmuubyI57Vk74%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
is this authentic? 
Item name Fendi petit 2jours 
Sellers id richgirlscollection 
TYI!!!


----------



## tsuzen

Hello friends- I am searching for the perfect xbody small red bag- I think this might be the one! Please help to authenticate. XX

Item Name: FENDI Claudia Cherry
Item Number: 281750202091
Seller ID: Media Active
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Claud...Shoulder-Strap-Bag-Handbag-NWT-/281750202091?


----------



## baglady.1

archie02 said:


> Hello!
> Just purchased a small By-the-way bag from BlueFly. Could someone please authenticate it for me?
> I am unable to attach pictures due to some security token issue, so I uploaded the pictures here:
> https://www.pinterest.com/archanaanand142/fendi-by-the-way/
> 
> Thanks for your help, wonderful ladies!


Your link does not work.


----------



## baglady.1

mollylope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased this fendi from The Real Real. I can post the required photos tonight but just wanted to check if you can tell from these photos alone? I am a little worried to use it without it being authenticated. The tags all do look perfect though.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/fendi-2jours-tote-53
> 
> Thank you


 See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for required photos & format.


----------



## baglady.1

Katri said:


> Hello!
> I own this vintage Fendi!
> Please, authenticate it.
> Thank you.


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

seleena said:


> Auction site- eBay
> Item name- Fendi monster backpack
> Item number- 331765231433
> Seller Id- m3ckon
> 
> Please authenticate if possible! The seller seems to have sold this before and received positive feedback for it, so it could be a return? Thank you so much for your help, it's much appreciated!



Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-Bugs-Monster-Nylon-Black-Backpack-/331765231433?ru=http%3A+www.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D331765231433%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=PU0Lb%252FwAiMp6mQoZimYSBuxIpvo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557 
FAKE!


----------



## Katri

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



Thank you very much!
I was sure this is authentic bag, as i own several vintage Fendi bags.
Thanks again!


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Hello dear experts! Just purchased this bag:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...xF9SPP0LzmuubyI57Vk74%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> is this authentic?
> Item name Fendi petit 2jours
> Sellers id richgirlscollection
> TYI!!!


need pic of RFID tag - clear enough to read the code.


----------



## baglady.1

tsuzen said:


> Hello friends- I am searching for the perfect xbody small red bag- I think this might be the one! Please help to authenticate. XX
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Claudia Cherry
> Item Number: 281750202091
> Seller ID: Media Active
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Claud...Shoulder-Strap-Bag-Handbag-NWT-/281750202091?


 Need pic of underside of brown FENDI patch (it is where the serial # is shown) & a better clear pic of the hologram tag. It looks like the RFID was sewn in so tight that the code is not visible...not helpful. But I may be able to help when I see the other 2 items.


----------



## archie02

baglady.1 said:


> Your link does not work.


Sorry, the board was tagged secret. Made it public now.
Could you please try again?
Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## tsuzen

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of underside of brown FENDI patch (it is where the serial # is shown) & a better clear pic of the hologram tag. It looks like the RFID was sewn in so tight that the code is not visible...not helpful. But I may be able to help when I see the other 2 items.


Hello! As you requested! Thanks!

https://goo.gl/photos/mvjrUC3dtVrHCbhGA

https://goo.gl/photos/n6oxK7uX2WxQK6om7


----------



## mollylope

mollylope said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I purchased this fendi from The Real Real. I can post the required photos tonight but just wanted to check if you can tell from these photos alone? I am a little worried to use it without it being authenticated. The tags all do look perfect though.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/fendi-2jours-tote-53
> 
> Thank you



Hi! Here are more photos. I can only upload 10. I can add more if needed. Thank you so much!

Auction Site or Source: The Real Real
Item Name: Fendi 2jour medium in Blackboard 
Item Number: 8Bh250 00D7E F0D7N (I think this is it. This is on the authenticity card)
Seller ID: N/A
Link: See above


----------



## Dreams Work

Dear Bag lady, missed you. Hope you are well. Would you kindly authenticate this for me?
Seller bought in Italy, is it normal not to have hologram in this bag? Seller checked and said no hologram but will recheck after I mentioned that any authentic Fendi after 2000s has to have it. Kindly correct me. 

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Ladies Authentic Fendi Bag
Item Number:182011908090
Seller ID: Nikolaou26
Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=182011908090&alt=web


----------



## Celinia

I will provide more pictures when the bag arrive


----------



## hellokimmiee

Hello, hoping you guys can help me authenticate this:

Fendi Macro Tube Clutch

I purchased it at TJ Maxx so I have no link. I don't see a hologram which is what worries me but it feels sticky like maybe there was something there?

Here are the photos:


----------



## hellokimmiee

Continued:


----------



## accio sacculus

archie02 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just purchased a small By-the-way bag from BlueFly. Could someone please authenticate it for me?
> 
> I am unable to attach pictures due to some security token issue, so I uploaded the pictures here:
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/archanaanand142/fendi-by-the-way/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, wonderful ladies!



Need to see clear close up of the serial number and straight on pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

mollylope said:


> Hi! Here are more photos. I can only upload 10. I can add more if needed. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Auction Site or Source: The Real Real
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jour medium in Blackboard
> 
> Item Number: 8Bh250 00D7E F0D7N (I think this is it. This is on the authenticity card)
> 
> Seller ID: N/A
> 
> Link: See above




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Dreams Work said:


> Dear Bag lady, missed you. Hope you are well. Would you kindly authenticate this for me?
> 
> Seller bought in Italy, is it normal not to have hologram in this bag? Seller checked and said no hologram but will recheck after I mentioned that any authentic Fendi after 2000s has to have it. Kindly correct me.
> 
> 
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> 
> Item Name: Ladies Authentic Fendi Bag
> 
> Item Number:182011908090
> 
> Seller ID: Nikolaou26
> 
> Link: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=182011908090&alt=web




Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram (if one is available)...


----------



## accio sacculus

hellokimmiee said:


> Continued:
> View attachment 3261667
> 
> View attachment 3261668
> 
> View attachment 3261669
> 
> View attachment 3261670




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

tsuzen said:


> Hello! As you requested! Thanks!
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/mvjrUC3dtVrHCbhGA
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/n6oxK7uX2WxQK6om7




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!




Wohoo! Thanks!


----------



## archie02

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram (if one is available)...


Hello Bag Lady - I have tried to do the best I can with the pictures of the RFID tag. Not sure if you did, but wanted to note that clicking on the picture opens it up in larger size in a new tab. 

There is no hologram I could find in this bag. Do all Fendi bags come with a hologram?
I have also included close up of the serial number and the underside of the zipper.
Thanks so much for your help.
Here is the link again:
https://www.pinterest.com/archanaanand142/fendi-by-the-way/


----------



## dadyna

Hello,

Could you please check the bag?

Auction Site or Source: eBay 
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo 
Item Number:321997282476
Seller ID camellia-09
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekabo...-Tote-Silver-handbag-/321997282476?nav=SEARCH


Many thanks for your help and time!


----------



## Dreams Work

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram (if one is available)...



 Many thanks for your reply Accio. Is it the same one in picture # 8 or it should be somewhere else? Do all the selleria bags have hologram tags? The seller cannot find it!
Please advise 
Thank you in advance


----------



## baglady.1

archie02 said:


> Hello Bag Lady - I have tried to do the best I can with the pictures of the RFID tag. Not sure if you did, but wanted to note that clicking on the picture opens it up in larger size in a new tab.
> 
> There is no hologram I could find in this bag. Do all Fendi bags come with a hologram?
> I have also included close up of the serial number and the underside of the zipper.
> Thanks so much for your help.
> Here is the link again:
> https://www.pinterest.com/archanaanand142/fendi-by-the-way/


 Pls kindly do not use pinterest to post photos. It blast me with spam & join ups....:censor:
You can post photos directly from your hard drive using the paperclip icon in the reply box. Or use another format, like photobucket.
On your pics....still missing the interior photo & will need a clear close pic of the FENDI patch inside and the underneath of it, which is where U will find the serial #.


----------



## baglady.1

dadyna said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you please check the bag?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Number:321997282476
> Seller ID camellia-09
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekabo...-Tote-Silver-handbag-/321997282476?nav=SEARCH
> 
> 
> Many thanks for your help and time!


 FAKE!


----------



## baglady.1

Dreams Work said:


> Many thanks for your reply Accio. Is it the same one in picture # 8 or it should be somewhere else? Do all the selleria bags have hologram tags? The seller cannot find it!
> Please advise
> Thank you in advance


 Accio was checking to identify season.
I believe this to be a pretty old selleria bag, but I see no signs that it is not authentic. 
So I believe it to be good


----------



## archie02

I am so sorry... I did not know that Pinterest does that. This is my first time posting pictures for authentication, so kindly bear with me.
Before posting them on Pinterest, I tried uploading directly on Purseforum, but had issues with security token, hence I chose that route.

The RFID tag with the serial number is sewn in a weird angle and with the black interior, I just can't seem to get a good picture of it. There is no hologram in this bag.

I have now posted the pictures on a personal photo hosting page. Hopefully this will work better. 
https://archuanand.smugmug.com/Fendi-By-the-Way/i-mZxGDd7

Thanks for your patience!



baglady.1 said:


> Pls kindly do not use pinterest to post photos. It blast me with spam & join ups....:censor:
> You can post photos directly from your hard drive using the paperclip icon in the reply box. Or use another format, like photobucket.
> On your pics....still missing the interior photo & will need a clear close pic of the FENDI patch inside and the underneath of it, which is where U will find the serial #.


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## darlingdeedee

Hello,

Will you help me authenticate this bag? 

Auction Site or Source: TJ Maxx
Item Name: 2Jours Monster
Item Number:8058338169540
_Dust Bag is Black_
serial # strip or patch, - 01819071
all logo hardware or impressions,


----------



## darlingdeedee

darlingdeedee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: TJ Maxx
> Item Name: 2Jours Monster
> Item Number:8058338169540
> _Dust Bag is Black_
> serial # strip or patch, - 01819071
> all logo hardware or impressions,



Looks a lot like this bag, but medium size.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx#ItemSrv.ashx|SeasonId=63I&CollectionId=VVX&ItemId=2&SeasonMemoCode=actual&GenderMemoCode=women&CategoryId=&SubLineId=bags&utm_source=CommissionJunction&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=Lyst-US&PID=3852549&AID=10621891


----------



## jessie zhang

Hello,

Would you please help me to authenticate my Fendi 2jours? I bought it from shoemetro recently and not sure if it is real. Here are some pics I took. Thank you so.....much.


----------



## baglady.1

archie02 said:


> I am so sorry... I did not know that Pinterest does that. This is my first time posting pictures for authentication, so kindly bear with me.
> Before posting them on Pinterest, I tried uploading directly on Purseforum, but had issues with security token, hence I chose that route.
> 
> The RFID tag with the serial number is sewn in a weird angle and with the black interior, I just can't seem to get a good picture of it. There is no hologram in this bag.
> 
> I have now posted the pictures on a personal photo hosting page. Hopefully this will work better.
> https://archuanand.smugmug.com/Fendi-By-the-Way/i-mZxGDd7
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


When you plan to request authentification at this forum, I highly recommend reading the directions on the details and pictures required, usually on Post #1 of the thread or on a separate sticky line.... PLUS read at least a few pages of submissions and responses by the authenticators. I am shocked about how few members do that. I would be embarrassed not to do the basic research like that....but not everyone clearly feels the same. 
So to answer your question.
Yes, I have seen the RFID. That is not what I requested. Look inside your bag.

What I want to see is 1 interior photo, 1 of Fendi inside patch & underside of it with serial #.

Here are samples with at BTW...but the inside shouldn't have the paper like this one:









Hope this is clearer now....


----------



## dadyna

baglady.1 said:


> FAKE!


 Thank you for your help!


----------



## jessie zhang

Hello,

Would you please help me to authenticate my Fendi 2jours? I bought it from shoemetro recently and not sure if it is real. Here are some pics I took. 

Auction source: Shoemetro.com
Item name: Fendi 2Jours Large Red
I don't have item number 
The serial number is provided in the pic, is that OK? Thank you so...much. Expert!


View attachment 3262824


View attachment 3262825


View attachment 3262826


View attachment 3262827


View attachment 3262828


View attachment 3262829


View attachment 3262830


View attachment 3262831

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Elaine1904

*Item Name: 2Jours petit*
*Item Number:* 291676229817 
*Seller ID: *allbubbles22
*Link: Here

*Thank you so much


----------



## archie02

baglady.1 said:


> When you plan to request authentification at this forum, I highly recommend reading the directions on the details and pictures required, usually on Post #1 of the thread or on a separate sticky line.... PLUS read at least a few pages of submissions and responses by the authenticators. I am shocked about how few members do that. I would be embarrassed not to do the basic research like that....but not everyone clearly feels the same.
> So to answer your question.
> Yes, I have seen the RFID. That is not what I requested. Look inside your bag.
> 
> What I want to see is 1 interior photo, 1 of Fendi inside patch & underside of it with serial #.
> 
> Here are samples with at BTW...but the inside shouldn't have the paper like this one:
> 
> View attachment 3262839
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262840
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262841
> 
> Hope this is clearer now....


Baglady - I did read the sticky post, but obviously didn't understand it well enough. Now I know.  Thank you for educating me.
I have added more pictures and one of the serial number (finally!). This is my last attempt to get this bag authenticated.
Here's the link again:
https://archuanand.smugmug.com/Fendi-By-the-Way/i-FW9Kh9t

Have a wonderful day & thanks so much for your time and patience!!


----------



## baglady.1

archie02 said:


> Baglady - I did read the sticky post, but obviously didn't understand it well enough. Now I know.  Thank you for educating me.
> I have added more pictures and one of the serial number (finally!). This is my last attempt to get this bag authenticated.
> Here's the link again:
> https://archuanand.smugmug.com/Fendi-By-the-Way/i-FW9Kh9t
> 
> Have a wonderful day & thanks so much for your time and patience!!


 Hey! Now you are a Pro! 
Your BTW Bag is AUthentic Fendi


----------



## archie02

baglady.1 said:


> Hey! Now you are a Pro!
> Your BTW Bag is AUthentic Fendi


Woohoo!!! Glad to hear that after all the trouble I put you through. 
A big thanks, again, to you!! If you were local, I'd have bought you a drink.


----------



## jessie zhang

Hello,

I forgot to post the back of hologram tag. Thanks.


----------



## accio sacculus

jessie zhang said:


> Hello,
> 
> Would you please help me to authenticate my Fendi 2jours? I bought it from shoemetro recently and not sure if it is real. Here are some pics I took.
> 
> Auction source: Shoemetro.com
> Item name: Fendi 2Jours Large Red
> I don't have item number
> The serial number is provided in the pic, is that OK? Thank you so...much. Expert!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262824
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262825
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262826
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262827
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262828
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262829
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3262831


[/QUOTE]

Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

darlingdeedee said:


> Hello,
> 
> Will you help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: TJ Maxx
> Item Name: 2Jours Monster
> Item Number:8058338169540
> _Dust Bag is Black_
> serial # strip or patch, - 01819071
> all logo hardware or impressions,



Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Elaine1904 said:


> *Item Name: 2Jours petit*
> *Item Number:* 291676229817
> *Seller ID: *allbubbles22
> *Link: Here
> 
> *Thank you so much



Need to see clear, close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Hello, and thank you in advance for taking a look!
We found this clutch at my neighborhood's thrift shop, I have no further info on it 

Thanks again for taking the time


----------



## accio sacculus

Miss Evy Rocks! said:


> Hello, and thank you in advance for taking a look!
> 
> We found this clutch at my neighborhood's thrift shop, I have no further info on it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



REALLY?!! It was originally tagged $4 but there was some mistake with the cash register and it was given to me for $2 

Thanks!!


----------



## jessie zhang

Looks good, IMO!  [/QUOTE]
I am released. Thank you so...much.


----------



## darlingdeedee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number to confirm...



Hello, I have included some more pics of this item.
Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

darlingdeedee said:


> Hello, I have included some more pics of this item.
> Thank you so much!



Looks okay to me


----------



## courtney_c

Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Leather Black Tote Shopper Purse Handbag
Item Number: 121881218684
Seller ID: deal_queen-2009
Link: eBay link

I asked for a hologram tag picture. She responded by saying it didn't have one, and that all I would need is the serial number.  Is that suspicious?


----------



## accio sacculus

courtney_c said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Leather Black Tote Shopper Purse Handbag
> Item Number: 121881218684
> Seller ID: deal_queen-2009
> Link: eBay link
> 
> I asked for a hologram tag picture. She responded by saying it didn't have one, and that all I would need is the serial number.  Is that suspicious?




According to the serial number, there should be a hologram and possibly an RFID tag... Will need to see both


----------



## june79

Dear girls, pls authenticate this Peekaboo for me. This is a private auction and these pics is all I could get. That this look real? Thank you

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag
Item Number: none
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: link


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of RFID tag - clear enough to read the code.



Here we are:
Thank you!


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of RFID tag - clear enough to read the code.



RFID code:


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> need pic of RFID tag - clear enough to read the code.



Ebay link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...xF9SPP0LzmuubyI57Vk74%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear girls, pls authenticate this Peekaboo for me. This is a private auction and these pics is all I could get. That this look real? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: link


 fake


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Ebay link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...xF9SPP0LzmuubyI57Vk74%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 The RFID tag is a black cloth tag with scissors on it & a code & the word Fendi. The code you show in leather is the item Serial #, but not the RFID or its code.


----------



## vanessamber

Hello ladies, 

I need help authenticating the following (by the way, I noticed the bottom of the first bag looks pebbled / crinkly, while the bottom of the second bag looks rather smooth, does this mean that the first bag was used, or is it just the nature of the leather?):    

Authentic FENDI 2Jours Large Shopper Calf Hair Handbag 
item #: 8056504980777
 seller:  carmenwojo  
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...037088?hash=item25b49de6e0:g:ZVAAAOSwFnFV9dFO 

FENDI   2Jours Calf Hair Zebra Print Shopper 
 seller:   riches_from_my_closet   
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...371480?hash=item3cfae555d8:g:2~YAAOSw3xJVaNJR

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## baglady.1

vanessamber said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I need help authenticating the following (by the way, I noticed the bottom of the first bag looks pebbled / crinkly, while the bottom of the second bag looks rather smooth, does this mean that the first bag was used, or is it just the nature of the leather?):
> 
> Authentic FENDI 2Jours Large Shopper Calf Hair Handbag
> item #: 8056504980777
> seller:  carmenwojo
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...037088?hash=item25b49de6e0:g:ZVAAAOSwFnFV9dFO
> 
> FENDI   2Jours Calf Hair Zebra Print Shopper
> seller:   riches_from_my_closet
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...371480?hash=item3cfae555d8:g:2~YAAOSw3xJVaNJR
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for our submission requirements. 
On #1, need pics of serial #, rfid tag & hologram if any.
On #2, RE: sellers Pic #10, need photo of underside of this patch which has the ser#.
RE: Slrs Pic #11, Need to see photo of code near lining seam on this RFID tag.
Re: Slrs Pic #12, need to see photo of hologram on reverse side of this tag.


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> The RFID tag is a black cloth tag with scissors on it & a code & the word Fendi. The code you show in leather is the item Serial #, but not the RFID or its code.



Oopsie &#128522;


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> fake


Dear baglady, thank you very much


----------



## Katri

Hello!
I own this Fendi. I'm quite positive about it. The only thing that bothers me, i did not find serial number inside.
Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

Celinia said:


> Oopsie &#128522;


Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

Katri said:


> Hello!
> I own this Fendi. I'm quite positive about it. The only thing that bothers me, i did not find serial number inside.
> Thank you.


 It is a very old bag, but I am positive it is authentic


----------



## Katri

baglady.1 said:


> It is a very old bag, but I am positive it is authentic



Thank you very much!


----------



## kathylouise

Greetings! Can someone kindly authenticate this Fendi purse for me? It's in a thrift shop auction and I want to be sure it's the real deal! Thank you in advance!  I assume it's vintage. Kathy


----------



## Celinia

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Finally &#128517;
Thank you very much!!!! &#128157;&#128157;&#128157;


----------



## ajesguerra

Hi...I hope you can help me...

Fendi Peekaboo Medium - Black

I just received this bag from a reseller, who had good feedback and reputation. The bag seems well-made, the leather, lining and hardware appear to be very good quality and the hardware markings looks ok, but I am a concerned because I cannot find the leather serial tag...or any serial number!  There is a hologram tag but I cannot find the serial number. Can you help me authenticate this bag or tell me if it's ok that there is no serial number? 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

kathylouise said:


> Greetings! Can someone kindly authenticate this Fendi purse for me? It's in a thrift shop auction and I want to be sure it's the real deal! Thank you in advance!  I assume it's vintage. Kathy



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

ajesguerra said:


> Hi...I hope you can help me...
> 
> Fendi Peekaboo Medium - Black
> 
> I just received this bag from a reseller, who had good feedback and reputation. The bag seems well-made, the leather, lining and hardware appear to be very good quality and the hardware markings looks ok, but I am a concerned because I cannot find the leather serial tag...or any serial number!  There is a hologram tag but I cannot find the serial number. Can you help me authenticate this bag or tell me if it's ok that there is no serial number?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



Please see the format for posting and information required for authentication.  There should be a serial number on a leather strip.  Thank you.


----------



## ajesguerra

accio sacculus said:


> Please see the format for posting and information required for authentication.  There should be a serial number on a leather strip.  Thank you.



Hi! As mentioned in my post, I cannot find the leather strip with the serial number  that is the reason I am concerned  is it normally inside the pocket where the hologram tag is?


----------



## vanessamber

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread & my signature line for our submission requirements.
> On #1, need pics of serial #, rfid tag & hologram if any.
> On #2, RE: sellers Pic #10, need photo of underside of this patch which has the ser#.
> RE: Slrs Pic #11, Need to see photo of code near lining seam on this RFID tag.
> Re: Slrs Pic #12, need to see photo of hologram on reverse side of this tag.



seller #2 has now posted a pic of the serial number, RFID tag, and the hologram.  It should be the last three pics of the ebay link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-FENDI-2Jours-Calf-Hair-Zebra-Print-Shopper-Handbag-Bag/261907371480?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3Ddaaf8dccb59144c3bf494de5d8d42e33%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D272077495319%26clkid%3D3257666638564226753&_qi=RTM2247627


----------



## ann.bro

hello authenticator, I'm very new on Fendi, therefore I have no idea whether this two vintage fendi is real or fake. I'm interested to purchase this two vintage Fendi. I wanna know whether its real or fake. could you please authenticate these two bags for me?
thank you


1) item name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Shoulder Tote Bag Brown Vintage.
item number: 201518070265
seller id: Yotao85
link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Authenti...070265?hash=item2eeb69b9f9:g:XR0AAOSwvUlWtJ5k



2) item name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Shoulder Tote Brown Vintage.
item number:191799824683
Seller id: Yotao85
Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Authenti...824683?hash=item2ca829112b:g:fmkAAOSwFMZWtKFw


----------



## vanessamber

vanessamber said:


> seller #2 has now posted a pic of the serial number, RFID tag, and the hologram in the ebay link.  It should be the last three pics of the ebay link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...5319&clkid=3257666638564226753&_qi=RTM2247627



Seller #1 has also sent me pics of the serial number, RFID tag, and the hologram.

Please let me know if I need additional pics from both seller #1 & 2.

Thanks.


----------



## baglady.1

vanessamber said:


> seller #2 has now posted a pic of the serial number, RFID tag, and the hologram.  It should be the last three pics of the ebay link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-FENDI-2Jours-Calf-Hair-Zebra-Print-Shopper-Handbag-Bag/261907371480?_trksid=p2050601.c100085.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211132617%26meid%3Ddaaf8dccb59144c3bf494de5d8d42e33%26pid%3D100085%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D272077495319%26clkid%3D3257666638564226753&_qi=RTM2247627


 #2 is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

ann.bro said:


> hello authenticator, I'm very new on Fendi, therefore I have no idea whether this two vintage fendi is real or fake. I'm interested to purchase this two vintage Fendi. I wanna know whether its real or fake. could you please authenticate these two bags for me?
> thank you
> 
> 
> 1) item name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Shoulder Tote Bag Brown Vintage.
> item number: 201518070265
> seller id: Yotao85
> link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Authenti...070265?hash=item2eeb69b9f9:g:XR0AAOSwvUlWtJ5k
> 
> 
> 
> 2) item name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Shoulder Tote Brown Vintage.
> item number:191799824683
> Seller id: Yotao85
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.my/itm/Authenti...824683?hash=item2ca829112b:g:fmkAAOSwFMZWtKFw


#1 - don't like to give opinion on these unlined vintage bags.
#2 - need more pics: close up of fendi metal plate inside, hologram tag & leather serial # strip.


----------



## baglady.1

vanessamber said:


> Seller #1 has also sent me pics of the serial number, RFID tag, and the hologram.
> 
> Please let me know if I need additional pics from both seller #1 & 2.
> 
> Thanks.


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## vanessamber

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi



Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## jakata

Would like to put up a post of a fendi bag i bought today just not sure how to post the picture


----------



## Elaine1904

2jours petite in black GHW

Bought from reebonz where there have been authenticity doubts. So I just want to be sure.


----------



## Elaine1904

And a few more pictures


----------



## Elaine1904

And a picture of the dust bag as well. Hopefully I have all the correct pictures. 

Thank you so much authenticates. You guys are amazing!!


----------



## Elaine1904

Sorry - started browsing older post and saw this weird tag. Panicked for a few minutes because mine did not have one, then found the sneaky little tag :-P


----------



## dhankhim

Elaine1904 said:


> 2jours petite in black GHW
> 
> Bought from reebonz where there have been authenticity doubts. So I just want to be sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274327
> 
> View attachment 3274328
> 
> View attachment 3274329
> 
> View attachment 3274330
> 
> View attachment 3274331
> 
> View attachment 3274332
> 
> View attachment 3274333
> 
> View attachment 3274334
> 
> View attachment 3274335
> 
> View attachment 3274336




hi. I was thinking about purchasing some
items from reebonz but was unsure of the company. the prices seem to good to be true. can anyone share their insights or experience with the Singapore based company?  thank you in advance.


----------



## jakata

Is the a real fendi it has a number in the linning the qualitie is excellent


----------



## baglady.1

Elaine1904 said:


> 2jours petite in black GHW
> 
> Bought from reebonz where there have been authenticity doubts. So I just want to be sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274327
> 
> View attachment 3274328
> 
> View attachment 3274329
> 
> View attachment 3274330
> 
> View attachment 3274331
> 
> View attachment 3274332
> 
> View attachment 3274333
> 
> View attachment 3274334
> 
> View attachment 3274335
> 
> View attachment 3274336


 Do you have a link to the item on Reebonz and who was the seller there?


----------



## baglady.1

jakata said:


> Is the a real fendi it has a number in the linning the qualitie is excellent


 Please see post #1 of this forum and my signature line for our submission requirements.


----------



## Elaine1904

baglady.1 said:


> Do you have a link to the item on Reebonz and who was the seller there?




I don't - it's like flash sale website. Unfortunately this bag is not on sale now. The seller is the company itself. Do the pictures look ok?


----------



## Elaine1904

dhankhim said:


> hi. I was thinking about purchasing some
> items from reebonz but was unsure of the company. the prices seem to good to be true. can anyone share their insights or experience with the Singapore based company?  thank you in advance.




This is off topic - there is a thread in the balenciaga forum about reebonz. I myself have only had good experience and if your search this thread another 2jours has been authenticated as real. 

But I think some people claim that they have bren sold fakes or seconds - not sure how true it is since they won't post pictures of any specifics. Find the thread and make your own decision. And inspect everything before taking off the return tag. I've only had fresh and authentic stock from them. HTH


----------



## baglady.1

Elaine1904 said:


> This is off topic - there is a thread in the balenciaga forum about reebonz. I myself have only had good experience and if your search this thread another 2jours has been authenticated as real.
> 
> But I think some people claim that they have bren sold fakes or seconds - not sure how true it is since they won't post pictures of any specifics. Find the thread and make your own decision. And inspect everything before taking off the return tag. I've only had fresh and authentic stock from them. HTH


It appears to have both the company and individual sellers -- is that correct?
 If so, that would give some rational to the mix of fakes & Real items. 
Your Fendi bag is authentic


----------



## Elaine1904

baglady.1 said:


> It appears to have both the company and individual sellers -- is that correct?
> If so, that would give some rational to the mix of fakes & Real items.
> Your Fendi bag is authentic


YAY!! Thanks for the verification!

The marketplace is a bit questionable. But some of the ladies on the Bal forum claim they bought from Reebonz company but got fakes. Reebonz is a huge company in Asia and have been around for a long time. Perhaps in the past, they had supply chain issues?

Thanks for your time baglady


----------



## modestdesigner

hello, I am just about to pay for a Fendi 2jours. The fotos I have of it are "not that good" which is why I add a link, so you can see which model it is supposed to be: 
http://www.blingblingsabaya.com/en/bags/2925-2-jours-pony-black-studs-shopper-tote.ht

I feel clumsy about the purchase as I havent purchased a fendi before, and am very greatful for any help!  Thanks heaps!!! PS: I cant write a message on Fendi webside, do you know this prob.?

Fotos, the Bag is supposed to be all new!: 
http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/121809534-fendi-tasche-original
Foto of ID:
s15-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/853/037/70730358.jpeg?1455569205

s10-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/814/037/70730418.jpeg?1455569245

s10-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/654/037/70730456.jpeg?1455569267


----------



## yylee98

*I came across a friend's friend's friend selling a Fendi Karlito, I am not too sure whether it's authentic or not, will really appreciate anyone's help to authenticate this  Please find attached the photos, thanks very much! I notice the red fur is partly attached to the white pony tail, is that normal? And I also happen to see a strand of pink among the white fur at the side of the head. And the bow tie area seems uneven? How about the box, is it tacky with the round magnet mark, and the blurry wording of FENDI ROMA. Unsure about the tag, is it an authentic tag? She said it was purchased in Fendi store in Rome.

Item Name: Fendi Karlito *


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Pochette
Item Numberoshmark
Seller ID: honeyrush
Link:https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-Zucca-Pochette-56b6b38b4e8d17d950010d69


----------



## HandbagDiva354

she sent more pictures...































Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! TIA


----------



## TMTv

Dear Expert,

Could you please help me to take a look at this bag? :giggles:
I purchased this bag from a private seller introduced by a friend.
Thank you very much!!~ (hope the photo works)

*Item Name: Mini By the way
Source: private seller thru a friend*

Photos below, please click to enlarge )or visit the album http://s1077.photobucket.com/user/_vTMTv_/slideshow/__


----------



## dwlovell

Hi! I purchased this bag from a consignment store, I know Fendi bags have serial numbers and this one does not. The stamps are all correct, the back of the leather tag should have a number but it does not. Does anyone know anything from this collection? I found on ebay in blue and it has the serial number http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Wool-...imited-Edition-Excellent-Condit-/371013705600


(Please note the link to the blue bag is for reference to show the serial number on the back of the tag)


Thank you! 
Martha


----------



## accio sacculus

modestdesigner said:


> hello, I am just about to pay for a Fendi 2jours. The fotos I have of it are "not that good" which is why I add a link, so you can see which model it is supposed to be:
> http://www.blingblingsabaya.com/en/bags/2925-2-jours-pony-black-studs-shopper-tote.ht
> 
> I feel clumsy about the purchase as I havent purchased a fendi before, and am very greatful for any help!  Thanks heaps!!! PS: I cant write a message on Fendi webside, do you know this prob.?
> 
> Fotos, the Bag is supposed to be all new!:
> http://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damentaschen/handtaschen/121809534-fendi-tasche-original
> Foto of ID:
> s15-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/853/037/70730358.jpeg?1455569205
> 
> s10-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/814/037/70730418.jpeg?1455569245
> 
> s10-de.vinted.net/uploads/user_msg_photos/654/037/70730456.jpeg?1455569267



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

yylee98 said:


> *I came across a friend's friend's friend selling a Fendi Karlito, I am not too sure whether it's authentic or not, will really appreciate anyone's help to authenticate this  Please find attached the photos, thanks very much! I notice the red fur is partly attached to the white pony tail, is that normal? And I also happen to see a strand of pink among the white fur at the side of the head. And the bow tie area seems uneven? How about the box, is it tacky with the round magnet mark, and the blurry wording of FENDI ROMA. Unsure about the tag, is it an authentic tag? She said it was purchased in Fendi store in Rome.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Karlito *



Looks good to me...


----------



## accio sacculus

HandbagDiva354 said:


> she sent more pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! TIA



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

TMTv said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> Could you please help me to take a look at this bag? :giggles:
> I purchased this bag from a private seller introduced by a friend.
> Thank you very much!!~ (hope the photo works)
> 
> *Item Name: Mini By the way
> Source: private seller thru a friend*
> 
> Photos below, please click to enlarge )or visit the album



Looks good to me


----------



## HandbagDiva354

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



:urock:


----------



## Laksmideweh

Dear Expert,

I just purchase this bag could you help to authenticate this bag? 
i purchase this from my local online shop.

Thank you

Item Name: Mini By the way












































full album here http://s649.photobucket.com/user/laksmideweh/library/

i hope the link works


----------



## baglady.1

Laksmideweh said:


> Dear Expert,
> 
> I just purchase this bag could you help to authenticate this bag?
> i purchase this from my local online shop.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Mini By the way
> i hope the link works



Please advise in this format:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## TMTv

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good to me


thanks accio sacculus! Really appreciate your help!


----------



## Darby3

Could you please authenticate this bag for me?

New Fendi Monster Buggie Bag Bugs Emerald Green Leather ROLL TOTE Purse - Perfect 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-M.../331774396976?ssPageName=ADME:X:RINTS:US:3160

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

Darby3 said:


> Could you please authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> New Fendi Monster Buggie Bag Bugs Emerald Green Leather ROLL TOTE Purse - Perfect
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-M.../331774396976?ssPageName=ADME:X:RINTS:US:3160
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!


 In the future kindly use the required format on this thread:

Auction Site or Source: EBAY
Item Name: New Fendi Monster Buggie Bag Bugs Emerald Green Leather ROLL TOTE Purse 
Item Number: 331774396976
Seller ID: givetheladywhatshewants7
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-MONSTER-Buggie-Bag-Bugs-Emerald-Green-Leather-ROLL-TOTE-Purse-Perfect-/331774396976?rmvSB=true&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARINTS%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=PU0Lb%252FwAiMp6mQoZimYSBuxIpvo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

We need a photo of the other side of the RFID tag, with a close up of the code on it. The RFID is the black clothe tag that says "FENDI" on it & has a pair of scissors.


----------



## kathleenmgs

Could you look at this wallet, please?  Thank you so much for your help!

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi lady Wallet pre-own Excellent condition 100% Authentic guaranteed
Item Number: 191805865890
Seller ID: kenken22
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191805865890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Darby3

baglady.1 said:


> In the future kindly use the required format on this thread:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: EBAY
> Item Name: New Fendi Monster Buggie Bag Bugs Emerald Green Leather ROLL TOTE Purse
> Item Number: 331774396976
> Seller ID: givetheladywhatshewants7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-MONSTER-Buggie-Bag-Bugs-Emerald-Green-Leather-ROLL-TOTE-Purse-Perfect-/331774396976?rmvSB=true&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARINTS%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=PU0Lb%252FwAiMp6mQoZimYSBuxIpvo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> We need a photo of the other side of the RFID tag, with a close up of the code on it. The RFID is the black clothe tag that says "FENDI" on it & has a pair of scissors.


Thank you for your quick response. I apologize for not following the proper format. I will ask my friend for another picture. In the mean time, does it look ok? Is there cause to worry?


----------



## baglady.1

kathleenmgs said:


> Could you look at this wallet, please?  Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi lady Wallet pre-own Excellent condition 100% Authentic guaranteed
> Item Number: 191805865890
> Seller ID: kenken22
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191805865890?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It is very difficult to verify authenticity on this style/type of wallet, but at a minimum I need a close clear pic of the serial # -- usually it is somewhere impressed on the leather, near where the cash is put. But I don't see one in the pics.


----------



## Cxcl

Hello!

please help to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Mini, seller said unsure of authenticity. bag comes with dust bag and box.

thank you for your help!


----------



## Aangel1689

Hi authenticators! I would really appreciate if u can authenticate this fendi spybag for me. She said it came out in 2003 that's why there isn't a hologram sticker to it. Link: http://******/1Q4nJJ7
Seller: rgold330


----------



## sanci

Hello,

I would appreciate having this Fendi Peekaboo bag authenticated.  It is from a private seller.  

Thank you!


----------



## Laksmideweh

baglady.1 said:


> Please advise in this format:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*




Hi im sorry i just see the post. Can you check the bag by the picture because i dont want upset the seller because i know the person who sell this i just want to know this is real or not.
thank you soo much


----------



## baglady.1

Cxcl said:


> Hello!
> 
> please help to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Mini, seller said unsure of authenticity. bag comes with dust bag and box.
> 
> thank you for your help!



*Please revise in this format:

Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

Aangel1689 said:


> Hi authenticators! I would really appreciate if u can authenticate this fendi spybag for me. She said it came out in 2003 that's why there isn't a hologram sticker to it. Link: http://******/1Q4nJJ7
> Seller: rgold330



*Please advise in this format:

Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Also please advise seller that Fendi came out with the first spy bags in 2005. 
Need pic of Hologram tag & leather serial # strip.


----------



## baglady.1

Laksmideweh said:


> Hi im sorry i just see the post. Can you check the bag by the picture because i dont want upset the seller because i know the person who sell this i just want to know this is real or not.
> thank you soo much


 Then you will need to take this to an Authentification service like Authenticate 4u or authentic first....we won't help U here...


----------



## kathleenmgs

baglady.1 said:


> It is very difficult to verify authenticity on this style/type of wallet, but at a minimum I need a close clear pic of the serial # -- usually it is somewhere impressed on the leather, near where the cash is put. But I don't see one in the pics.


Thank you so much.  I decided to pass on it.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Darby3

baglady.1 said:


> In the future kindly use the required format on this thread:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: EBAY
> Item Name: New Fendi Monster Buggie Bag Bugs Emerald Green Leather ROLL TOTE Purse
> Item Number: 331774396976
> Seller ID: givetheladywhatshewants7
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-MONSTER-Buggie-Bag-Bugs-Emerald-Green-Leather-ROLL-TOTE-Purse-Perfect-/331774396976?rmvSB=true&ssPageName=ADME%3AX%3ARINTS%3AUS%3A3160&nma=true&si=PU0Lb%252FwAiMp6mQoZimYSBuxIpvo%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> We need a photo of the other side of the RFID tag, with a close up of the code on it. The RFID is the black clothe tag that says "FENDI" on it & has a pair of scissors.



Apologies for the delay. Attached is a photo of the tag. I hope it is sufficient for you to determine authenticity. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rowena_guo

Hi! Please help authenticate this Peekaboo! I am doubting the authenticity because I suspect this seller's other Chanel listing to be fake and the price seem to be way too low for a new Peekaboo Mini. Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black
Item Number:252302117004
Seller ID: lulager
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...117004?hash=item3abe60c88c:g:sSEAAOSwx-9W0lcW


----------



## baglady.1

Darby3 said:


> Apologies for the delay. Attached is a photo of the tag. I hope it is sufficient for you to determine authenticity. Thank you for your help.


 Authentic Fendi! Congrats!


----------



## baglady.1

Rowena_guo said:


> Hi! Please help authenticate this Peekaboo! I am doubting the authenticity because I suspect this seller's other Chanel listing to be fake and the price seem to be way too low for a new Peekaboo Mini. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini in Black
> Item Number:252302117004
> Seller ID: lulager
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Authent...117004?hash=item3abe60c88c:g:sSEAAOSwx-9W0lcW


 See my signature line -- we need a lot more photos including serial # strip & rfid tag & hologram if it has one. I notice seller seems to omit any of these critical photos on this & other listings...personally I'd skip it just based on thie exclusion of such pics. JMHO


----------



## fishnumber2

Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this peekaboo? Thank you very much!

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium in Red
Item Number: 262311932535
Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26231193253...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

The seller also sent me some additional pics. I've posted them here


----------



## baglady.1

fishnumber2 said:


> Hi! Could someone please help me authenticate this peekaboo? Thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium in Red
> Item Number: 262311932535
> Seller ID: buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/26231193253...1&exe=13926&ext=35633&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext
> 
> The seller also sent me some additional pics. I've posted them here


 Need better pic of RFID tag showing the code on it in readable format. That is the black cloth tag with scissors on it.


----------



## fishnumber2

baglady.1 said:


> Need better pic of RFID tag showing the code on it in readable format. That is the black cloth tag with scissors on it.



Thanks baglady.1! I requested a closer picture from the seller and she sent me this one, and said that this is as close as she can get, seems like some portion of the serial number is sewn into the fabric... is this a red flag?


----------



## baglady.1

fishnumber2 said:


> Thanks baglady.1! I requested a closer picture from the seller and she sent me this one, and said that this is as close as she can get, seems like some portion of the serial number is sewn into the fabric... is this a red flag?


  I can't give an opinion 100%, but it doesn't sit well with me at all & seller's fback shows they sold another allegedly fake bag.....so U can draw your own conclusion...


----------



## fishnumber2

baglady.1 said:


> I can't give an opinion 100%, but it doesn't sit well with me at all & seller's fback shows they sold another allegedly fake bag.....so U can draw your own conclusion...


Even I feel that it's alarming, given the seemingly poor craftsmanship. Thanks again!


----------



## janetcrystal

Would you please tell me if this Fendi 2Jours is authentic or not? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## janetcrystal

]Would you please tell me if this Fendi 2Jours is authentic or not? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[/QUOTE]


----------



## baglady.1

janetcrystal said:


> Would you please tell me if this Fendi 2Jours is authentic or not?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 See post #1 of this thread & resubmit in the required format:
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:*
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Provide close clear Photo of
serial # strip - it is a leather strip with a code on it. attached to lining of bag.
all logo hardware or impressions,
RFID tag (black cloth tag with scissors on it) - must see readable code on it.


----------



## janetcrystal

I apologize for forgetting the image so of the tags. Here you go. May I please know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much for your prompt assistance.


----------



## baglady.1

janetcrystal said:


> I apologize for forgetting the image so of the tags. Here you go. May I please know if this bag is authentic? Thank you so much for your prompt assistance.


Pls resubmit in the following format:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:*

*Auction Site or Source:

Item Name:

Item Number:

Seller ID:

Link:

*


----------



## janetcrystal

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread & resubmit in the required format:
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:*
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> Provide close clear Photo of
> serial # strip - it is a leather strip with a code on it. attached to lining of bag.
> all logo hardware or impressions,
> RFID tag (black cloth tag with scissors on it) - must see readable code on it.



My apologies for not posting the tags. Here you go. I look forward to your decision on it's authenticity. Thank you very much in advance. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## janetcrystal

Hello! 

May I please know if this is an authentic Fendi 2 Jours Medium Bag? 

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: **New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Medium Bag in Royal Blue
Item Number: 331780683611
Seller ID: **andrea054 

Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Thank you so much.


----------



## baglady.1

janetcrystal said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I please know if this is an authentic Fendi 2 Jours Medium Bag?
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: **New Authentic Fendi 2Jour Medium Bag in Royal Blue
> Item Number: 331780683611
> Seller ID: **andrea054
> 
> Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/331780683611...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Thank you so much.


 Your bag is Authentic Fendi IMO  
One reason for the format is so that peeps can make a search of this thread by Seller or item #, etc. to find past opinions. 
PS: the baby is adorable...


----------



## janetcrystal

baglady.1 said:


> Your bag is Authentic Fendi IMO
> One reason for the format is so that peeps can make a search of this thread by Seller or item #, etc. to find past opinions.
> PS: the baby is adorable...


Thank you SO much! I'm so happy to hear that it's authentic!  
My baby is now 3 years old. I wish she could of stayed this tiny size forever! 
Thank you again!


----------



## I_spy2008

Help guys 
I have a Fendi karlito and wanted to see the authenticity of it..


----------



## pippyethy

Hello, I have brought this bag from a second hand web, and the authentication of this bag is very doubtful for me. Could you please help me to recognise it? 

Many thanks

Auction Site or Source: Vestiaire collective.fr
Item Name: Fendi 3jours blue/rose
Item Number: 1798623
Seller ID: Lilia
Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s.../fendi/borsa-fendi-bleu-en-cuir-1798623.shtml

This is serial number inside of bag
hpics.li/4a713bb

Sadly I didn't took photo of RFID tag, I remembered it looks like authentic bags in this post with a serial number at inner side.


----------



## 9abo7a

Hi
Can u please help me with this, thanks a lot 


Auction Site or Source:Ebay

Item Name:Authentic FENDI Monster Wallet Crayons Swarovski Continental

Item Number:151991096772

Seller ID:
i0isdawgee

Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/151991096772?...10&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1


----------



## baglady.1

pippyethy said:


> Hello, I have brought this bag from a second hand web, and the authentication of this bag is very doubtful for me. Could you please help me to recognise it?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Vestiaire collective.fr
> Item Name: Fendi 3jours blue/rose
> Item Number: 1798623
> Seller ID: Lilia
> Link: http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s.../fendi/borsa-fendi-bleu-en-cuir-1798623.shtml
> 
> This is serial number inside of bag
> hpics.li/4a713bb
> 
> Sadly I didn't took photo of RFID tag, I remembered it looks like authentic bags in this post with a serial number at inner side.


Need pic of rfid tag - both sides & clearly showing the code.


----------



## baglady.1

I_spy2008 said:


> Help guys
> I have a Fendi karlito and wanted to see the authenticity of it..


 See post #1 of this thread & my signature line and follow our submission requirements.


----------



## baglady.1

9abo7a said:


> Hi
> Can u please help me with this, thanks a lot
> 
> 
> Auction Site or Source:Ebay
> 
> Item Name:Authentic FENDI Monster Wallet Crayons Swarovski Continental
> 
> Item Number:151991096772
> 
> Seller ID:
> i0isdawgee
> 
> Link:http://m.ebay.com/itm/151991096772?...10&_trksid=p2141725.c100338.m3726&_mwBanner=1



Need pic of serial # which is imprinted on the leather - in one of the compartments. It looks sort of like this: 



and need pic of *both sides *of RFID tag, showing code on the back side. It looks sort of like this on the front side:


----------



## pippyethy

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of rfid tag - both sides & clearly showing the code.



Thank you for your quick answer Baglady 

Actually I have returned this bag to the site to get refunded. And we are kind of arguing about authentication of this bag, because I fund another bag on this site with same serial number on the card. This is the link : 

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...ain-3jours-en-cuir-fendi-marine-2358052.shtml

so based on what I got, can you help to tell if it is authentic?

Thank you !


----------



## baglady.1

pippyethy said:


> Thank you for your quick answer Baglady
> 
> Actually I have returned this bag to the site to get refunded. And we are kind of arguing about authentication of this bag, because I fund another bag on this site with same serial number on the card. This is the link :
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/s...ain-3jours-en-cuir-fendi-marine-2358052.shtml
> 
> so based on what I got, can you help to tell if it is authentic?
> 
> Thank you !


 No I can't and I am an expert, LOL! 
What part of my original question did you answer?


----------



## june79

Hello, I'm still in a search of a great deal for Fendi Peekaboo. Will you pls help me to authenticate this one?
Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
Item Number: none
Seller ID: Private seller
Link: Private seller


----------



## june79

Few more


----------



## june79

and the las ones


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, I'm still in a search of a great deal for Fendi Peekaboo. Will you pls help me to authenticate this one?
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: Private seller
> Link: Private seller


 It's fake


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake


Oh, thank you very much


----------



## pippyethy

baglady.1 said:


> No I can't and I am an expert, LOL!
> What part of my original question did you answer?



I'm sorry I can't provide photo of RFID because I already returned the bag, and the site insists it's a authentic and don't want to refund me.....:cry:

Just a question please, is the serial number back of leather logo (in my photo attached) unique per bag (both two lines)? Cause I found one bag with same serial number and it don't make sense to me.


----------



## baglady.1

pippyethy said:


> I'm sorry I can't provide photo of RFID because I already returned the bag, and the site insists it's a authentic and don't want to refund me.....:cry:
> 
> Just a question please, is the serial number back of leather logo (in my photo attached) unique per bag (both two lines)? Cause I found one bag with same serial number and it don't make sense to me.


 Pm me.


----------



## vvlan

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. Would love to buy it if its original

Thanks so much.

Item Name : Fendi Mini Peekaboo Monster
Link : unfortunately no link, Ebay Kleine anzeigen .de
Attach photos


----------



## vvlan

more pics below
Thank you veryyyy muchhhh


----------



## Speedah

Can you please authenticate? I'm still lost on how to tell on the Bag Bugs 

Item Name: Fendi QuTweet (?) Bag Bug Charm
Item Number: 152003268325
Seller ID: starsquiggly
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-Charm-Monster-Owl-Keychain-/152003268325?

Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

vvlan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. Would love to buy it if its original
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Mini Peekaboo Monster
> Link : unfortunately no link, Ebay Kleine anzeigen .de
> Attach photos



It's fake!


----------



## baglady.1

vvlan said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. Would love to buy it if its original
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Mini Peekaboo Monster
> Link : unfortunately no link, Ebay Kleine anzeigen .de
> Attach photos


 Not sure why no link, but what is the Sellers Name/ ID?


----------



## blacksapphires

Hello,
Just purchased this bag but wanted to hear some thoughts and opinions on its authenticity.
The bag looks great, came with dust bag, etc, but I cant find anything like it on the internet.
The link below is where I got it with photos and description.
Thanks very much ,
Boriana

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-limited-edition-brown-yellow-striped-canvas-chef-flap-bag.html


----------



## baglady.1

blacksapphires said:


> Hello,
> Just purchased this bag but wanted to hear some thoughts and opinions on its authenticity.
> The bag looks great, came with dust bag, etc, but I cant find anything like it on the internet.
> The link below is where I got it with photos and description.
> Thanks very much ,
> Boriana
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-limited-edition-brown-yellow-striped-canvas-chef-flap-bag.html


In the future please refer to my signature line & post #1 of this forum for the proper format:
*Auction Site or Source: Yoogies Closet
Item Name: Fendi Limited Edition Brown/Yellow Striped Canvas Chef Flap Bag
Item Number: 10082027 
Seller ID: Yoogiscloset*
The bag is authentic.


----------



## sparklelisab

Hello,

Does this thread authenticate Fendi Monsters sold on resale market like ebay?  Thank you so much. I read the first page and noted the term "accessory" but still am unsure.  Thank you so much.


----------



## blacksapphires

Adding more info to inquiry

Auction Site or Source: yoogiscloset.com
Item Name: Fendi Limited Edition Brown/Yellow Striped Canvas Chef Flap Bag
Item Number:  10082027
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-limited-edition-brown-yellow-striped-canvas-chef-flap-bag.html

Thank you!!


----------



## blacksapphires

Baglady,

Thank you and sorry for the missing info in my first post
Added info in the required format then saw your reply

Can you please tell me why this bag is so rare to see around to almost make me think ita a fake. Thanks.


----------



## balleo

Hi,
I am considering this peekaboo selleria for my first peekaboo bag in regular size. Its supposedly purchased last year. Could i kindly get it authenticated? Thanks!

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Selleria
Link (if available): private seller


----------



## balleo

balleo said:


> Hi,
> I am considering this peekaboo selleria for my first peekaboo bag in regular size. Its supposedly purchased last year. Could i kindly get it authenticated? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Selleria
> Link (if available): private seller



Some more pics :


----------



## balleo

some more pics...


----------



## balleo

balleo said:


> some more pics...


 one more shot of the hologram


----------



## chloezoe

Hello lovely ladies

I've just received this Fendi By The Way Small Crock Tail Bag. I bought it of second hand web site- Vide Dressing- and now have two days to decide whether or not to keep it. It's the cutest thing ever, but really need to know is it authentic... there is no hologram tag, just rfid one, and the crock tail isn't equal on both sides of the zipper as you'll see from the photos... so here we go and TIA

Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Crock Tail
Item Number: 4315612
Seller ID: Lexdnt
Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-shoulder-bags/fendi/p-4315612.html


----------



## Lana r

Fendi Spy Bag Authen ($150) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m146210919/ Can someone plz help want to know if it's authentic


----------



## chloezoe

more pics


----------



## Lana r

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.



Plz plz help me I got a fendi bag and want to know if it's real...Fendi Spy Bag Authen ($150) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m146210919/


----------



## Lana r

Hello I have a bag that I need to see if it's real. It's a fendi spy bag the code imprinted is..25738BR511RRU153
Fendi Spy Bag Authen ($150) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m146210919/


----------



## chloezoe

and if you need more photos- here

http://tinypic.com/yourstuff.php


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> Can you please authenticate? I'm still lost on how to tell on the Bag Bugs
> 
> Item Name: Fendi QuTweet (?) Bag Bug Charm
> Item Number: 152003268325
> Seller ID: starsquiggly
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-Charm-Monster-Owl-Keychain-/152003268325?
> 
> Thanks!



Can anyone help with this one, pretty please?


----------



## baglady.1

blacksapphires said:


> Baglady,
> 
> Thank you and sorry for the missing info in my first post
> Added info in the required format then saw your reply
> 
> Can you please tell me why this bag is so rare to see around to almost make me think ita a fake. Thanks.


It is not rare or even limited edition in my opinion. (LE bags were expensive highly decorated & limited production)
It came out in 2005/6 and so it has been 10+ years....so not as much info on it vs more recent Fendis and less come up for sale over time. 

It is an adorable bag none the less....


----------



## baglady.1

sparklelisab said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does this thread authenticate Fendi Monsters sold on resale market like ebay?  Thank you so much. I read the first page and noted the term "accessory" but still am unsure.  Thank you so much.


 Accio is the best person to looks at them. If you submit one, provide all the info in my signature line and include lots of photo close ups, espectially all sides of the hardware.


----------



## baglady.1

chloezoe said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I've just received this Fendi By The Way Small Crock Tail Bag. I bought it of second hand web site- Vide Dressing- and now have two days to decide whether or not to keep it. It's the cutest thing ever, but really need to know is it authentic... there is no hologram tag, just rfid one, and the crock tail isn't equal on both sides of the zipper as you'll see from the photos... so here we go and TIA
> 
> Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Crock Tail
> Item Number: 4315612
> Seller ID: Lexdnt
> Link: http://www.videdressing.us/leather-shoulder-bags/fendi/p-4315612.html


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Lana r said:


> Plz plz help me I got a fendi bag and want to know if it's real...Fendi Spy Bag Authen&#8230; ($150) is on sale on Mercari, check it out! https://item.mercari.com/gl/m146210919/


 You should read the last 3 pages or so of this thread & then resubmit in the correct format.
 You have quoted our Post #1 rules, but failed to follow them.....


----------



## baglady.1

Speedah said:


> Can anyone help with this one, pretty please?


 Fake!


----------



## Speedah

^^ Thanks, baglady. I was a little suspicious....


----------



## lettuce_2010

Hello, I'm wondering if any experts have an opinion on this one?  It looks okay to me on the exterior. But I'm not all that experienced with Fendi and not sure about the interior or the leather tag inside. Also can't find any kind of serial #. Thanks!


----------



## gallagher.may97

Hello, 

I recently received a Fendi Bag bug for my birthday and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate it? It came without the original box, dustbag or any sort of information.

From what I've seen on this forum... I already feel like its a fake haha

Thanks!


----------



## luvpaige

Hi ladies, 

Is it possible to authenticate this Pompon charm. Come with box and dust bag.
TIA 

Item name: Fendi puff charm keychain
Item number: 46007735
Seller: flowerpower2
Link: https://carousell.com/p/46007735

Additional pic


----------



## chloezoe

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Omg baglady I could kiss you right now! I was reading your "verdict" squinting lol... the bag is such a cutie pie and I loooooooooooooooove it, so relieved it's authentic yay thank you

Can I just ask- how come the tail isn't equal?


----------



## balleo

Hi,

Am reposting this, was wondering if could help in authenticating this bag: 

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Selleria regular size
Seller : Private Seller


----------



## Aeolos

Hello can you please authenticate this fendi bag for me
Item name: Fendi regular peekaboo
Seller: Private selling 
Thank you for the help


----------



## baglady.1

balleo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am reposting this, was wondering if could help in authenticating this bag:
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Selleria regular size
> Seller : Private Seller


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if any experts have an opinion on this one?  It looks okay to me on the exterior. But I'm not all that experienced with Fendi and not sure about the interior or the leather tag inside. Also can't find any kind of serial #. Thanks!


*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:l

* Also, does it have a serial # anywhere, like in the pocket & can we have a pic of the underside of the zipper.


----------



## baglady.1

Aeolos said:


> Hello can you please authenticate this fendi bag for me
> Item name: Fendi regular peekaboo
> Seller: Private selling
> Thank you for the help


It looks OK.


----------



## baglady.1

luvpaige said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Is it possible to authenticate this Pompon charm. Come with box and dust bag.
> TIA
> 
> Item name: Fendi puff charm keychain
> Item number: 46007735
> Seller: flowerpower2
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/46007735
> 
> Additional pic
> View attachment 3296034
> 
> View attachment 3296036
> 
> View attachment 3296037


 It looks Ok to me


----------



## baglady.1

gallagher.may97 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently received a Fendi Bag bug for my birthday and was wondering if anyone could help me authenticate it? It came without the original box, dustbag or any sort of information.
> 
> From what I've seen on this forum... I already feel like its a fake haha
> 
> Thanks!


 Fake


----------



## Aeolos

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK.



That was so fast! You are amazing bag lady! I guess you don't need more photos?


----------



## lettuce_2010

baglady.1 said:


> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:l
> 
> * Also, does it have a serial # anywhere, like in the pocket & can we have a pic of the underside of the zipper.


Thanks, baglady.1  It's not a listing--it's mine and thinking of selling.  By underside of zipper, so you mean the pull? or the teeth?  I can't find any serial number, even inside the pocket. (: Thanks!


----------



## luvpaige

baglady.1 said:


> It looks Ok to me



Thanks baglady.


----------



## baglady.1

lettuce_2010 said:


> Thanks, baglady.1  It's not a listing--it's mine and thinking of selling.  By underside of zipper, so you mean the pull? or the teeth?  I can't find any serial number, even inside the pocket. (: Thanks!


 Underside of zipper head.


----------



## lettuce_2010

baglady.1 said:


> Underside of zipper head.


Hi, I hope this is what you're looking for. Basically the pull looks the same on either side...  Thanks again for your time!


----------



## baglady.1

lettuce_2010 said:


> Hi, I hope this is what you're looking for. Basically the pull looks the same on either side...  Thanks again for your time!


 We don't have a lot of expertise on these older pieces...but I think it is OK -- just very old & not the standard handbag. HTH.


----------



## devuska2009

Can you please authenticate this Fendi I bought at ebay

Item name: Fendi 2Jour Medium Elite' Bag in Magenta
Item number: 172044164944
Seller: richgirlscollection
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

It looks good but there is no hologram or RFID tag, for some reason, it is cut.

I would gladly apprecite your help, as i am not sure it is authentic.


----------



## praewpraewp

Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this fendi bag? (mini by the way)
Thank you so much


----------



## lettuce_2010

baglady.1 said:


> We don't have a lot of expertise on these older pieces...but I think it is OK -- just very old & not the standard handbag. HTH.


Thanks baglady. You're the best. (:


----------



## baglady.1

devuska2009 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi I bought at ebay
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2Jour Medium Elite' Bag in Magenta
> Item number: 172044164944
> Seller: richgirlscollection
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> It looks good but there is no hologram or RFID tag, for some reason, it is cut.
> 
> I would gladly apprecite your help, as i am not sure it is authentic.


 Without the rfid tag, I can't say...sorrry!


----------



## baglady.1

praewpraewp said:


> Hello, can anyone help me authenticate this fendi bag? (mini by the way)
> Thank you so much


Pls advise:

:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*

also need pic of rfid tag - both sides and visible code on it.


----------



## devuska2009

baglady.1 said:


> Without the rfid tag, I can't say...sorrry!


Can you please advice any authenticators who can?
Is it normal if my bag doesn't have hologram?


----------



## praewpraewp

baglady.1 said:


> Pls advise:
> 
> :
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> also need pic of rfid tag - both sides and visible code on it.


Item name: Fendi mini by the way
Seller: Private selling

Thank you for the help


----------



## bagloverjm9

Item name: Fendi 2jours Medium
No link: gift from Husband - I believe it is from Neiman Marcus

Dust bag has no tag inside


----------



## baglady.1

praewpraewp said:


> Item name: Fendi mini by the way
> Seller: Private selling
> 
> Thank you for the help


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

bagloverjm9 said:


> Item name: Fendi 2jours Medium
> No link: gift from Husband - I believe it is from Neiman Marcus
> 
> Dust bag has no tag inside
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297710
> View attachment 3297711
> View attachment 3297713
> View attachment 3297714
> View attachment 3297715
> View attachment 3297716
> View attachment 3297718
> View attachment 3297719


 Looks good


----------



## bagloverjm9

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thanks!!! @baglady.1


----------



## KelseyH2O

Hello! I bought several supposedly new items off a poshmark seller recently, and sadly, I believe each and everyone of them is a fake. In hindsight, I want to smack myself over the head to be so naive and expect such "too good to be true" prices, but alas, here we are. Since the items belong to different brands, I'll go ahead and post about them in their separate forums. In this post, I will be addressing:

Fendi Monster Keychain/Charm
Comments (red flags): strong industrial smell, very rough "fur" (Fendi is supposed to be real), logo tag seems "off", box has no Fendi logo (the seller implied this was the box the charm came in) and well -- everything else from the seller appears extremely fake, so I'm guessing this is too :/

Thank you!


----------



## noruegas

Any thoughts on this old wallet? I picked it up for a lousy dollar at a flea market and it's pretty worn, so my hopes aren't high...although it did have a 15 year old big-ticket receipt from a Norwegian fashion store in one of the compartments, so the previous owner was probably well-off. The exterior fabric feels like coated canvas. The clasp and zip-pull is gold and the latter is identical on both sides. The stamp inside is silver. Sorry about the picture quality, I hope it's still sufficient.


----------



## diannejoy

Please authenticate this:
Fends Red Monster Tote
Serial: 8BH185-1BV-158-0059
Seller: Tradesy
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-tote-bag-red-2937796/

Note: no hologram, serial number inside and serial number in the authenticity card are different?


----------



## baglady.1

KelseyH2O said:


> Hello! I bought several supposedly new items off a poshmark seller recently, and sadly, I believe each and everyone of them is a fake. In hindsight, I want to smack myself over the head to be so naive and expect such "too good to be true" prices, but alas, here we are. Since the items belong to different brands, I'll go ahead and post about them in their separate forums. In this post, I will be addressing:
> 
> Fendi Monster Keychain/Charm
> Comments (red flags): strong industrial smell, very rough "fur" (Fendi is supposed to be real), logo tag seems "off", box has no Fendi logo (the seller implied this was the box the charm came in) and well -- everything else from the seller appears extremely fake, so I'm guessing this is too :/
> 
> Thank you!


What is the name of the seller on Poshmark? Do you have a link to the original listing?


----------



## baglady.1

diannejoy said:


> Please authenticate this:
> Fends Red Monster Tote
> Serial: 8BH185-1BV-158-0059
> Seller: Tradesy
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-tote-bag-red-2937796/
> 
> Note: no hologram, serial number inside and serial number in the authenticity card are different?


Your link does not work -- and I found 2 red monster totes on Tradesy, and neither has enough photos to authenticate.
If you purchased the bag - then just post photos for us as specified in post #1 of this thread & my signature line...

Also need to know the name of the actual Seller on Tradesy -- which is the Source or Site.


----------



## baglady.1

noruegas said:


> Any thoughts on this old wallet? I picked it up for a lousy dollar at a flea market and it's pretty worn, so my hopes aren't high...although it did have a 15 year old big-ticket receipt from a Norwegian fashion store in one of the compartments, so the previous owner was probably well-off. The exterior fabric feels like coated canvas. The clasp and zip-pull is gold and the latter is identical on both sides. The stamp inside is silver. Sorry about the picture quality, I hope it's still sufficient.


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## noruegas

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi



Wow, just...wow! Thanks! 

How about this one? No serial number on it, and the exterior doesn't have the same texture as the previous one I posted - also coated canvas, but it looks and feels much smoother. Same price, same flea market


----------



## baglady.1

noruegas said:


> Wow, just...wow! Thanks!
> 
> How about this one? No serial number on it, and the exterior doesn't have the same texture as the previous one I posted - also coated canvas, but it looks and feels much smoother. Same price, same flea market


 This is Authentic Vintage Fendi also


----------



## diannejoy

Please help me authenticate this! It's a red monster tote.  Thanks

View attachment 3300664

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300664&stc=1&d=1457854392
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300664&stc=1&d=1457854495
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300664&stc=1&d=1457854627
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300664&stc=1&d=1457854674
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300664&stc=1&d=1457854828
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300666&stc=1&d=1457854956


----------



## diannejoy

Sorry for the pics. Let me try again


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457887994

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888120

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888152

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888197

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888197

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888283


----------



## baglady.1

diannejoy said:


> Sorry for the pics. Let me try again
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3300982&stc=1&d=1457888283


 The links are all to the same photo...

Need more pics. Try using the paperclip icon at the top of the dialogue box to post from your hard drive, then paste them here. Or use a photo listing service (made public) like photobucket.com


----------



## diannejoy

Sorry let me do this again


----------



## diannejoy

More pics...


----------



## diannejoy

Sorry it's making me post 1 pic at a time


----------



## diannejoy

More...


----------



## diannejoy

More....


----------



## diannejoy

More....


----------



## diannejoy

Sorry I've been a pain. I just wanna get this one authenticated. Thank you again


----------



## baglady.1

diannejoy said:


> Sorry let me do this again
> 
> View attachment 3301505


It is authentic Fendi Imo


----------



## diannejoy

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## blacksapphires

baglady.1 said:


> It is not rare or even limited edition in my opinion. (LE bags were expensive highly decorated & limited production)
> It came out in 2005/6 and so it has been 10+ years....so not as much info on it vs more recent Fendis and less come up for sale over time.
> 
> It is an adorable bag none the less....


Bag Lady, thanks so much for taking the time to elaborate; was very helpful to know the year the bag was made  
I have been searching to learn how to read Fendi codes but in vain 
Thanks again you are the best


----------



## blacksapphires

After many hours of unsuccessful hunting the flea markets for that $1 Fendi wallet, I picked up a small Fendi cosmetic bag at a local consignment shop. The price tag read $105 but we negotiated for $90.
Then was reading here the forum, looking at photos, not finding the same bag.
A few tell-tale signs (plasic zipper, plastic lining, etc) caused serious suspicions to settle in, thus turning to wonderful BagLady for the verdict

The statistics:

Auction Site or Source: consignment shop
Item Name: Fendi zucca cosmetic case
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: private seller
Link: n/a
My own photos


----------



## blacksapphires

blacksapphires said:


> After many hours of unsuccessful hunting the flea markets for that $1 Fendi wallet, I picked up a small Fendi cosmetic bag at a local consignment shop. The price tag read $105 but we negotiated for $90.
> Then was reading here the forum, looking at photos, not finding the same bag.
> A few tell-tale signs (plasic zipper, plastic lining, etc) caused serious suspicions to settle in, thus turning to wonderful BagLady for the verdict
> 
> The statistics:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: consignment shop
> Item Name: Fendi zucca cosmetic case
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: n/a
> My own photos


Two more photos. Also it bothers me the poor craftsmanship of attaching the zipper.


----------



## baglady.1

blacksapphires said:


> After many hours of unsuccessful hunting the flea markets for that $1 Fendi wallet, I picked up a small Fendi cosmetic bag at a local consignment shop. The price tag read $105 but we negotiated for $90.
> Then was reading here the forum, looking at photos, not finding the same bag.
> A few tell-tale signs (plasic zipper, plastic lining, etc) caused serious suspicions to settle in, thus turning to wonderful BagLady for the verdict
> 
> The statistics:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: consignment shop
> Item Name: Fendi zucca cosmetic case
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: n/a
> My own photos


 It is authentic 
I actually have one just like -- I keep my cash in it, but cosmetics was the intended purpose. When I started collecting Fendis I was surprised at how many products include plastic materials - they were thinking of protective lining - makes sense.


----------



## Msgoodgirl

Thrift store find

Name:Zucca Chef

I can't figure out how to put more than one pic so I made a collage.


----------



## Msgoodgirl

Thrift shore find (reposting)

Name:Zucca chef bag
Item number :unknown


----------



## blacksapphires

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic
> I actually have one just like -- I keep my cash in it, but cosmetics was the intended purpose. When I started collecting Fendis I was surprised at how many products include plastic materials - they were thinking of protective lining - makes sense.


BagLady, you R #1 Thank you 

Still, would you please share how codes are deciphered. It seems like coding here is more complicated than Chanel and LV system of &#8220;Day Code&#8221;. Much appreciated


----------



## AP919

noruegas said:


> Wow, just...wow! Thanks!
> 
> How about this one? No serial number on it, and the exterior doesn't have the same texture as the previous one I posted - also coated canvas, but it looks and feels much smoother. Same price, same flea market


Where do you live that you have this awesome flea market? I'm impressed!


----------



## baglady.1

Msgoodgirl said:


> Thrift store find
> 
> Name:Zucca Chef
> 
> I can't figure out how to put more than one pic so I made a collage.


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

blacksapphires said:


> BagLady, you R #1 Thank you
> 
> Still, would you please share how codes are deciphered. It seems like coding here is more complicated than Chanel and LV system of &#8220;Day Code&#8221;. Much appreciated


 We don't share this information -- but things are much more complex than one would guess -- warning don't do this at home-- LOL! 

It varies completely by the style & season & it is based on massive files & photos to keep with it.....

And if any party on the internet gives a simple set of rules/information...it is probably all wrong....FYI


----------



## Msgoodgirl

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Thanks very much..


----------



## luvpaige

Hi Ladies, 

I bought a brand new micro peekaboo from Reebonz and finally received it today. It so cute but the RFID tag doesn't look right. Please help to authenticate it. I have 1 day to send the bag back. 
TIA 

Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t18155/item/8M035500K47F0KUR?src=brand
Seller: Reebonz


----------



## luvpaige

I found the serial number inside the pocket. 





Thank you.


----------



## Tigerlily123

Please could you authenticate this bag currently on e bay.item no 262304293317,seller gjcscotzia 1962 ,Fendi spy bag zucca+lamb+calf leather vgc with cards and dust bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## baglady.1

luvpaige said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I bought a brand new micro peekaboo from Reebonz and finally received it today. It so cute but the RFID tag doesn't look right. Please help to authenticate it. I have 1 day to send the bag back.
> TIA
> 
> Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
> Link: http://www.reebonz.com.sg/event/t18155/item/8M035500K47F0KUR?src=brand
> Seller: Reebonz
> 
> View attachment 3303096
> 
> View attachment 3303097
> 
> View attachment 3303098
> 
> View attachment 3303099
> 
> View attachment 3303100
> 
> View attachment 3303101


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Tigerlily123 said:


> Please could you authenticate this bag currently on e bay.item no 262304293317,seller gjcscotzia 1962 ,Fendi spy bag zucca+lamb+calf leather vgc with cards and dust bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303348
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303349
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303350
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Ebay Seller: gjcscotzia1962
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262304293317?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D262304293317%26_rdc%3D1

Bag is Fake!


----------



## luvpaige

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi



Thanks baglady


----------



## blacksapphires

baglady.1 said:


> We don't share this information -- but things are much more complex than one would guess -- warning don't do this at home-- LOL!
> 
> It varies completely by the style & season & it is based on massive files & photos to keep with it.....
> 
> And if any party on the internet gives a simple set of rules/information...it is probably all wrong....FYI


Yea, " if any party on the internet gives a simple set of rules/information&#8221; there will be more fakes IMO. 
Thanks!!


----------



## wobertow

Dear authenticators, 
Is this authentic? Thank you so much in advance!

Id name:Authentic FENDI Black Zucca Canvas and Leather Tote Bag Purse #20706 
Item number: 222051358365
Seller: appleproject
Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222051358365


----------



## baglady.1

wobertow said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Is this authentic? Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Id name:Authentic FENDI Black Zucca Canvas and Leather Tote Bag Purse #20706
> Item number: 222051358365
> Seller: appleproject
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/222051358365



Looks good


----------



## wobertow

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much bag lady!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## wobertow

Baglady I have another one if you don't mind. 

Item name: Auth FENDI Totes & Shoppers 8BH025 Canvas Leather Handbags & Purses (Y1467994) 
Item no: 281965864596
Seller: rere_japan
Link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281965864596

Thank you so much in advance!![emoji8]


----------



## kimmyleboy

Can any Fendi "guru"/experts here able to help me to authenticate if this nylon backpack is authentic, please? I know it's hard to authenticate bags that are made in >2015, but would really appreciate if u could look through a little here based on your expertise and knowledge... Thanks in adv for your time... 

Have complied the photos to photobucket: 

Item Name: Fendi monster red bugs backpack
Item Number: 172131687540
Seller ID: lovemybaby_uk
Link:   [URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/172131687540"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/172131687540


----------



## baglady.1

wobertow said:


> Baglady I have another one if you don't mind.
> 
> Item name: Auth FENDI Totes & Shoppers 8BH025 Canvas Leather Handbags & Purses (Y1467994)
> Item no: 281965864596
> Seller: rere_japan
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/281965864596
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!![emoji8]


 Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket lining or on leather elsewhere.


----------



## baglady.1

kimmyleboy said:


> Can any Fendi "guru"/experts here able to help me to authenticate if this nylon backpack is authentic, please? I know it's hard to authenticate bags that are made in >2015, but would really appreciate if u could look through a little here based on your expertise and knowledge... Thanks in adv for your time...
> 
> Have complied the photos to photobucket:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi monster red bugs backpack
> Item Number: 172131687540
> Seller ID: lovemybaby_uk
> Link:   [URL="http://www.ebay.com/itm/172131687540"]http://www.ebay.com/itm/172131687540


I just looked at the listing & knew right away. It is fake


----------



## wobertow

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of serial # imprinted on pocket lining or on leather elsewhere.




Thanks baglady! I'll ask the seller for that picture[emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## pippyethy

baglady.1 said:


> Pm me.



Hi Baglady, they have returned my the bag.Here I took more photos. Could you help to authentic it pls? 

Thank you very much !

All photos : 
http://postimg.org/gallery/kkw0cask/


----------



## baglady.1

pippyethy said:


> Hi Baglady, they have returned my the bag.Here I took more photos. Could you help to authentic it pls?
> 
> Thank you very much !
> 
> All photos :
> http://postimg.org/gallery/kkw0cask/


 Looks good so far, just need a pic of the serial # on the underside of the interior FENDI leather patch.


----------



## balleo

Hi,
Would greatly appreciate it if could help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo prior to purchase :


Bag: Fendi peekaboo medium beige with phyton
Seller : Private seller

photos as attached


----------



## Dee7121

can someone please authenticate this "vintage" fendi before I purchase it..
its beautiful but may be too good to be true?

- Fendi Penguin Crossbody
- item# 13601803
- Seller: "Love-It-Forward/Heidi"
- https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-13601803/?tref=closet

Thank You!


----------



## pippyethy

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good so far, just need a pic of the serial # on the underside of the interior FENDI leather patch.



Good to hear that ! Thanks a lot 

This is a pic interior of leather patch 

http://postimg.org/image/z0kyiya4v/


----------



## baglady.1

pippyethy said:


> Good to hear that ! Thanks a lot
> 
> This is a pic interior of leather patch
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/z0kyiya4v/


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Dee7121 said:


> can someone please authenticate this "vintage" fendi before I purchase it..
> its beautiful but may be too good to be true?
> 
> - Fendi Penguin Crossbody
> - item# 13601803
> - Seller: "Love-It-Forward/Heidi"
> - https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-13601803/?tref=closet
> 
> Thank You!



 Fendi Minty Adorable Pequin! Cross Body Bag 


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

balleo said:


> Hi,
> Would greatly appreciate it if could help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo prior to purchase :
> 
> 
> Bag: Fendi peekaboo medium beige with phyton
> Seller : Private seller
> 
> photos as attached


 Need pic of leather serial # strip and Fendi plate inside bag.


----------



## pippyethy

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi



Thank you so much Baglady !
I will keep this bag then


----------



## Dkiks01

Addy said:


> *Note:* This thread is continuing the previous Authenticate This Fendi thread.
> 
> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this   thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> *Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Item name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Nappa Leather Bag Large

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191811974818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Photos:


----------



## Dee7121

baglady.1 said:


> Fendi Minty Adorable Pequin! Cross Body Bag
> 
> 
> Authentic


THANK YOU!! :smile1


----------



## Fancypantsbags

http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/bagstophotos/library/I purchased this roll tote from tj maxx- the hologram has been cut out. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!
I can return bag if not authentic- thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Miss H

Hello, 
Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
Thank you very much in advance. 

Item name:fendi peekaboo 
Item no: 182057787290
Seller:  anrul05
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/182057787290?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Designermum

Hello everyone, I am new to this and not sure how it works. I hope I am on the right track.
Authentication needed for this bag please.

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Regular Denim & Turquoise Tote.
Item No : 121918229166
Seller: Designermummy81

Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121918229166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Dkiks01 said:


> Item name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Nappa Leather Bag Large
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191811974818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> Photos:


Kindly use this format:

*Auction Site or Source:  EBAY
Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Nappa Leather Bag Large
Item Number:  191811974818
Seller ID: dero_stash
*

It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Fancypantsbags said:


> http://s1055.photobucket.com/user/bagstophotos/library/I purchased this roll tote from tj maxx- the hologram has been cut out. Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!
> I can return bag if not authentic- thank you! Thank you!


 Authentic  
Also, it is recent season bag, so it does not come with hologram.


----------



## baglady.1

Designermum said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this and not sure how it works. I hope I am on the right track.
> Authentication needed for this bag please.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Regular Denim & Turquoise Tote.
> Item No : 121918229166
> Seller: Designermummy81
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121918229166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks


 Will need pic of RFID tag showing serial # & leather serial # strip sewn into lining - clear enough to read serial # there.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic
> Also, it is recent season bag, so it does not come with hologram.



Thank you so much- I really appreciate you taking the time to look- did not know about the hologram


----------



## Designermum

Designermum said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this and not sure how it works. I hope I am on the right track.
> Authentication needed for this bag please.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Regular Denim & Turquoise Tote.
> Item No : 121918229166
> Seller: Designermummy81
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121918229166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> Thanks


Hello everyone, I am new to this and not sure how it works. I hope I am on the right track.
Authentication needed for this bag please. 
More pics added. I hope it helps.

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Regular Denim & Turquoise Tote.
Item No : 121918229166
Seller: Designermummy81

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121918229166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Anaro

Hi,
I would like to know if this is a real Fendi, it's very tiny and flimsy looking but one never knows. I found it at a second hand store.
I don't know the name of it.
Thank you.


----------



## delinquente89

My first post! Please help me authenticate this fendi petite 2jours. I'm a little skeptical about the item because the seller posted a picture that was originally posted by loukpeach (you can search that username and she was allegedly selling fakes on ebay) ... not sure if the seller got the bag from loukpeach and is now reselling.. please help!


Seller: shopping.lux
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281977926590?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

Designermum said:


> Hello everyone, I am new to this and not sure how it works. I hope I am on the right track.
> Authentication needed for this bag please.
> More pics added. I hope it helps.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Regular Denim & Turquoise Tote.
> Item No : 121918229166
> Seller: Designermummy81
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/121918229166?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

delinquente89 said:


> My first post! Please help me authenticate this fendi petite 2jours. I'm a little skeptical about the item because the seller posted a picture that was originally posted by loukpeach (you can search that username and she was allegedly selling fakes on ebay) ... not sure if the seller got the bag from loukpeach and is now reselling.. please help!
> 
> 
> Seller: shopping.lux
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281977926590?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 The bag is authentic Fendi


----------



## Dkiks01

baglady.1 said:


> Kindly use this format:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:  EBAY
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Brown Nappa Leather Bag Large
> Item Number:  191811974818
> Seller ID: dero_stash
> *
> 
> It is Authentic Fendi



Thank you so much!!! How can you tell just by looking at the photos,without the receipt?


----------



## luvpaige

Hi ladies, 

Please help to authenticate this Oret bag bug charm. 
TIA 

Name: Brand New Authentic Fendi Bag Bug
Seller: ladyboss.sg
Link: https://carousell.com/p/46821478

The link only have 1 pic. I requested for more pic of it. The hardware doesn't seem to have the "made in Italy Fendi" logo. I already ask the seller about it but yet to reply.


----------



## luvpaige

The seller told me the "made in Italy" is on the strap instead of the hardware. 



Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

luvpaige said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Please help to authenticate this Oret bag bug charm.
> TIA
> 
> Name: Brand New Authentic Fendi Bag Bug
> Seller: ladyboss.sg
> Link: https://carousell.com/p/46821478
> 
> The link only have 1 pic. I requested for more pic of it. The hardware doesn't seem to have the "made in Italy Fendi" logo. I already ask the seller about it but yet to reply.
> 
> View attachment 3311870
> 
> View attachment 3311871
> 
> View attachment 3311872
> 
> View attachment 3311873


 Authentic


----------



## luvpaige

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thanks baglady


----------



## roubass

Hello, I posted this also in the Bag Bugs talk... Hope it won't make problem to put it here too. I need a legit check of this Karlito... I am new here, so I am sorry if i posted it in the wrong theme.


----------



## the1bea

Hello. I was looking to get assistance in authenticating my Fendi. I found it at a thrift shop last week. The quality is good, but the inside isn't what I see in other bags on this site. Thank you for all of your help!
s22.postimg.org/8fkert2jh/DSC_0003.jpg 
s8.postimg.org/4zomd2cu9/DSC_0005.jpg
s15.postimg.org/8x3wbbw6f/DSC_0006.jpg
s17.postimg.org/kcf7m61nf/DSC_0007.jpg
s18.postimg.org/f5ugnutet/DSC_0009.jpg
s28.postimg.org/pmh8p3b0p/DSC_0010.jpg 
s13.postimg.org/pjzp8v503/DSC_0011.jpg
s15.postimg.org/p88lldy1z/DSC_0012.jpg
s27.postimg.org/fh4lwa48f/DSC_0013.jpg
s10.postimg.org/5988qzymt/DSC_0014.jpg


----------



## AndrewGucci

*Item Name: *Fendi hat (used)
*Seller ID: *ancoviczka
*Link: *http://www.vinted.cz/doplnky/zimni-cepice/11512094-luxusni-cepicka-fendi*

*Hello, could anyone please help me authenticate this Fendi hat please? The seller claims it as authnetic, but I noticed the missing hologram. After asking what happened with the hologram, the response was, that it fall off after few washes. The hat does not look legit at all to me, please help. TIA.

http://postimg.org/image/gd9tpol3v/
http://postimg.org/image/6btqfrlmj/
http://postimg.org/image/8232cldq9/
http://postimg.org/image/bo8vp8k3l/
http://postimg.org/image/5exveo9ul/
http://postimg.org/image/du1pmqmc5/


----------



## baglady.1

roubass said:


> Hello, I posted this also in the Bag Bugs talk... Hope it won't make problem to put it here too. I need a legit check of this Karlito... I am new here, so I am sorry if i posted it in the wrong theme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315949
> View attachment 3315951
> View attachment 3315952
> View attachment 3315953
> View attachment 3315954


ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

the1bea said:


> Hello. I was looking to get assistance in authenticating my Fendi. I found it at a thrift shop last week. The quality is good, but the inside isn't what I see in other bags on this site. Thank you for all of your help!
> s22.postimg.org/8fkert2jh/DSC_0003.jpg
> s8.postimg.org/4zomd2cu9/DSC_0005.jpg
> s15.postimg.org/8x3wbbw6f/DSC_0006.jpg
> s17.postimg.org/kcf7m61nf/DSC_0007.jpg
> s18.postimg.org/f5ugnutet/DSC_0009.jpg
> s28.postimg.org/pmh8p3b0p/DSC_0010.jpg
> s13.postimg.org/pjzp8v503/DSC_0011.jpg
> s15.postimg.org/p88lldy1z/DSC_0012.jpg
> s27.postimg.org/fh4lwa48f/DSC_0013.jpg
> s10.postimg.org/5988qzymt/DSC_0014.jpg


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

AndrewGucci said:


> *Item Name: *Fendi hat (used)
> *Seller ID: *ancoviczka
> *Link: *http://www.vinted.cz/doplnky/zimni-cepice/11512094-luxusni-cepicka-fendi*
> 
> *Hello, could anyone please help me authenticate this Fendi hat please? The seller claims it as authnetic, but I noticed the missing hologram. After asking what happened with the hologram, the response was, that it fall off after few washes. The hat does not look legit at all to me, please help. TIA.
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/gd9tpol3v/
> http://postimg.org/image/6btqfrlmj/
> http://postimg.org/image/8232cldq9/
> http://postimg.org/image/bo8vp8k3l/
> http://postimg.org/image/5exveo9ul/
> http://postimg.org/image/du1pmqmc5/


 In general, I don't do clothing unless it has a hologram. Some pieces don't have one. 
So it may very well be authentic, but I just don't have the expertise. 
I see no significant indication it is fake either.


----------



## AndrewGucci

baglady.1 said:


> In general, I don't do clothing unless it has a hologram. Some pieces don't have one.
> So it may very well be authentic, but I just don't have the expertise.
> I see no significant indication it is fake either.


Thank you so much for the response. 
My only worry is, the seller claims the hologram fall off after washing.
Can it really happen to authentic Fendi? Again TIA.


----------



## baglady.1

AndrewGucci said:


> Thank you so much for the response.
> My only worry is, the seller claims the hologram fall off after washing.
> Can it really happen to authentic Fendi? Again TIA.



It can come off even without washing, but the hat looks a bit like it has been washed a few times.
The hologram code is good.


----------



## authenticplease

Item name: Fendi ClaudiaFlap

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172149602842

Item number: 172149602842

Seller:

Additional photos:










Just wanting to confirm authenticity.....I'm only able to post from my phone today. The photo size looks good from here but I can't tell how it will look on a tablet/desktop. Thanks!


----------



## sotoesq

Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.

Item: Small Fendi Chef


----------



## sotoesq

[Second item] Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.

Item: Fendi Zucchino Baguette

Note I do not see a leather tag inside this one, probably not a good sign ...


----------



## sotoesq

[Third item] Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.

Item: Fendi Zucchino Wallet

Note no leather tag or hologram on this one ... also note on the buckle, the left "F" has black enamel design, as seen in first picture.


----------



## accio sacculus

authenticplease said:


> Item name: Fendi ClaudiaFlap
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/172149602842
> 
> Item number: 172149602842
> 
> Seller:
> 
> Additional photos:
> 
> View attachment 3319318
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319319
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319320
> 
> 
> Just wanting to confirm authenticity.....I'm only able to post from my phone today. The photo size looks good from here but I can't tell how it will look on a tablet/desktop. Thanks!



The serial number and hologram photos are too small....


----------



## accio sacculus

sotoesq said:


> Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Small Fendi Chef



need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

sotoesq said:


> [Second item] Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Fendi Zucchino Baguette
> 
> Note I do not see a leather tag inside this one, probably not a good sign ...



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

sotoesq said:


> [Third item] Hi ladies, could you help me authenticate a few Fendi items.  They were all gifts 10-15 years ago (from old boyfriends, LOL).  Would love to get your opinion so I can figure out what to finally do with them!  Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item: Fendi Zucchino Wallet
> 
> Note no leather tag or hologram on this one ... also note on the buckle, the left "F" has black enamel design, as seen in first picture.



Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number embossed on the leather of the largest bill fold to confirm...


----------



## sotoesq

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram


Many thanks, but there is no hologram that I can see ...


----------



## sotoesq

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Yay, thank you!


----------



## sotoesq

Here are additional photos -- serial number as requested and general view of billfold.  Thank you!


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number and hologram photos are too small....




Hologram


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number and hologram photos are too small....



Back of tag


----------



## authenticplease

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number and hologram photos are too small....



Serial number.......thanks


----------



## Designermum

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic!



Thank you very much.


----------



## pinkspade

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Sling Bag? I never had a Fendi bag before so I don't know the model of this one. My friend's girlfriend is selling this to me. I would really appreaciate your time and effort. Thank you  

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...1-F5FF-49B8-B9E2-938ABFB26058_zpsmaanu5it.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...C-6A8E-4E58-8CE1-972986574865_zps6aio761w.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...9-70B6-407C-9361-64517173339D_zps2vr4fitv.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...B-992F-406D-8452-F6C881644759_zps1krumjsw.jpg


----------



## jp23

Hello lovely Fendi authenticators!
I just received this Fendi bag bug and I'm unsure of its authenticity. For one its WAY bigger than my other bag bug, two there's no made in stamp?


----------



## baglady.1

sotoesq said:


> Here are additional photos -- serial number as requested and general view of billfold.  Thank you!


 The Zuchino Wallet looks good


----------



## baglady.1

authenticplease said:


> Serial number.......thanks



THere are a few things that don't look right with this bag. Suspected European fake produced close to Fendi. If you would like more details, PM me.


----------



## baglady.1

pinkspade said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Sling Bag? I never had a Fendi bag before so I don't know the model of this one. My friend's girlfriend is selling this to me. I would really appreaciate your time and effort. Thank you
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...1-F5FF-49B8-B9E2-938ABFB26058_zpsmaanu5it.jpg
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...C-6A8E-4E58-8CE1-972986574865_zps6aio761w.jpg
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...9-70B6-407C-9361-64517173339D_zps2vr4fitv.jpg
> 
> http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j...B-992F-406D-8452-F6C881644759_zps1krumjsw.jpg


 See post #1 of this thread....
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

*


----------



## baglady.1

jp23 said:


> Hello lovely Fendi authenticators!
> I just received this Fendi bag bug and I'm unsure of its authenticity. For one its WAY bigger than my other bag bug, two there's no made in stamp?
> View attachment 3320288
> View attachment 3320289
> 
> View attachment 3320290
> View attachment 3320291
> View attachment 3320292


 See post #1
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## diannao815

Hi I am new to the forum. Could you please authenticate this FENDI bag for me? Thank you so much!!!

Auction Site or Source: Rue La La
Item Name: fendi tricolor medium peekaboo
Item Number: See pictures

The red attach is the security tag. For the RFID tag, I tried my best to photo it but it is sewn inside


----------



## diannao815

diannao815 said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. Could you please authenticate this FENDI bag for me? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Rue La La
> Item Name: fendi tricolor medium peekaboo
> Item Number: See pictures
> 
> The red attach is the security tag. For the RFID tag, I tried my best to photo it but it is sewn inside
> 
> View attachment 3321894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321895
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321897
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321898
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321900
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321901
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321902
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321903



More photos


----------



## baglady.1

diannao815 said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. Could you please authenticate this FENDI bag for me? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Rue La La
> Item Name: fendi tricolor medium peekaboo
> Item Number: See pictures
> 
> The red attach is the security tag. For the RFID tag, I tried my best to photo it but it is sewn inside


 On the RFID tag, I can't read the code. Can you provide the code to me or a better pic?


----------



## Caorthannach

Hello, I came across a bag at a second hand shop, I'd like to have it authenticated if possible.  It's a Fendi Baguette in black wool or cashmere. I don't have item number, seller our source - I didn't find it online. 
http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpszs9nnmiw.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsrbayqjz1.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsahcfcug9.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpstio5w2mw.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsmcftrcuy.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsbzky09rd.jpeg.html
There's a plastic cover over the metal tag

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsasvkqi3q.jpeg.html

http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/Caorthannach/media/image_zpsrbayqjz1.jpeg.html

Thank you.


----------



## diannao815

baglady.1 said:


> On the RFID tag, I can't read the code. Can you provide the code to me or a better pic?



Thank you! It is really difficult to detect the code&#128514;. The code is probably 01753659.


----------



## baglady.1

diannao815 said:


> Thank you! It is really difficult to detect the code&#128514;. The code is probably 01753659.


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Caorthannach said:


> Hello, I came across a bag at a second hand shop, I'd like to have it authenticated if possible.  It's a Fendi Baguette in black wool or cashmere. I don't have item number, seller our source - I didn't find it online.
> Thank you.


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## diannao815

@baglady.1   

Thank you so much! Much appreciate you take time to look at it!


----------



## Caorthannach

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi


Thank you so much! I'm thrilled!


----------



## scaredfreak

Could someone kindly authenticate this for me please? Many thanks in advance... I hope I get all the format right. It's my first time posting.. 

Item name: Not sure. Seller didn't say. 

Link: http://s944.photobucket.com/user/basicsimple098/library/Mobile Uploads

This item was originally purchased from eBay about 1 week ago. It's now in my possessions. I think I have 45 days to get refund from PayPal if it's non authentic.


----------



## scaredfreak

Not sure y the link is not working? 
My username email address in photobucket is : basicsimple098@gmail.com

Password: sickofliving345

Sorry n thank u for your help


----------



## 1214

Hi, 

can you help me authentiate this fendi?
Auction Site or Source: Fashionphile
Item Name:FENDI Saddle Calfskin Large Peekaboo Bordeaux
Item Number:113979
Seller ID:fashionphile
Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-saddle-calfskin-large-peekaboo-bordeaux-113979

Thanks!


----------



## pattpatts

Hi ladies!!! 

I bought a FENDI bag from a private seller and have doubts about its authenticity. Even though all details (metals, stitching, zipper) look okay to me, the structure (i.e. the lack of it) of the bag, the look and feel of the jacquard lining (completely different from my "continental wallet vitello/papavero + MLC +PALLA) have been an issue of concern. 

After freaking out, I am doing fine at the moment... I guess it is only that the structure of the 2Jours medium and/or Elite is not as rigid as the Fendi 2Jours Petite.

Fact is I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!  Can you please authenticate this bag?? 


*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2Jours *
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): Private seller*


----------



## fishnumber2

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?


Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo in size Medium
Item Number: 252324993120
Seller ID: lulager
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Black-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Peekaboo-3950-/252324993120?

seller says there's no hologram tag in this model.... 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## june79

Hello, girls. Please helpm to authenticate this bag. The seller is the same as in the previous post but the bag is different. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Fendi Black Mini Peekaboo Monster 
Item Number: 252329504360
Seller ID: lulager
Link: here


----------



## baglady.1

scaredfreak said:


> Could someone kindly authenticate this for me please? Many thanks in advance... I hope I get all the format right. It's my first time posting..
> 
> Item name: Not sure. Seller didn't say.
> 
> Link: http://s944.photobucket.com/user/basicsimple098/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> This item was originally purchased from eBay about 1 week ago. It's now in my possessions. I think I have 45 days to get refund from PayPal if it's non authentic.



ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source: 
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

* We need all the info on the ebay listing identified before we will give an opinion.


----------



## baglady.1

1214 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can you help me authentiate this fendi?
> Auction Site or Source: Fashionphile
> Item Name:FENDI Saddle Calfskin Large Peekaboo Bordeaux
> Item Number:113979
> Seller ID:fashionphile
> Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-saddle-calfskin-large-peekaboo-bordeaux-113979
> 
> Thanks!


 authentic


----------



## baglady.1

pattpatts said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> I bought a FENDI bag from a private seller and have doubts about its authenticity. Even though all details (metals, stitching, zipper) look okay to me, the structure (i.e. the lack of it) of the bag, the look and feel of the jacquard lining (completely different from my "continental wallet vitello/papavero + MLC +PALLA) have been an issue of concern.
> 
> After freaking out, I am doing fine at the moment... I guess it is only that the structure of the 2Jours medium and/or Elite is not as rigid as the Fendi 2Jours Petite.
> 
> Fact is I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!  Can you please authenticate this bag??
> 
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2Jours *
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Private seller*


It looks OK 2 me, but used/bent. The Petite is normally stiff as the other sizes.
Also, it is a few years old....

BTW, where did you locate the private buyer?


----------



## baglady.1

fishnumber2 said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> 
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo in size Medium
> Item Number: 252324993120
> Seller ID: lulager
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Black-Medium-Leather-Satchel-Peekaboo-3950-/252324993120?
> 
> seller says there's no hologram tag in this model....
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 Authentic


----------



## pattpatts

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK 2 me, but used/bent. The Petite is normally stiff as the other sizes.
> Also, it is a few years old....
> 
> BTW, where did you locate the private buyer?


Thank you, baglady.1!!! I hope your "looks OKAY 2 me" means "Authentic (thumbs up!!)"!! )
This private seller sells several bags on an Austrian online marketplace (willhaben) and a friend has purchased several bags from her. This bag was also advertised on this marketplace there but the link is no longer available.
The bag is in very good condition (it still smells like new, has no signs of wear) but might have been stored folded  
I will take care of it!!!
Thank you once again!!! You guys do an amazing jobs for all of us bag lovers/addict!!!


----------



## sotoesq

baglady.1 said:


> The Zuchino Wallet looks good



Thanks baglady!  Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## sotoesq

Hi, there is no hologram on the Chef bag -- does this mean not authentic?


----------



## scaredfreak

Sorry.. Here's a redo of my request. 

Item name: Fendi tote handbag

Item no: 272187394326

Seller ID: birdylovestofly10

Link: http://s944.photobucket.com/user/basicsimple098/library/Mobile Uploads


This item was originally purchased from eBay about 1 week ago. It's now in my possessions. I think I have 45 days to get refund from PayPal if it's non authentic.
Many thanks in return.


----------



## starshumming

Hi ladies, Could you please help authenticate this Fendi?

Item Name: Peekaboo 8BN226 
Source: Second-hand from my friend. She said she bought it from Fendi store.
Clear pics:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1602/25764894184_4c890cf1a5_h.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1617/25766882893_91ffffbb9f_h.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1693/26096778820_bf9d057e92_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1509/26096776410_96a07fc149_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1531/26096770640_1984008cda_h.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1453/25766893233_91ae385a18_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1712/26277262612_a346b3c292_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1661/26303500641_9b7985dc01_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1694/25766992543_60cc268133_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1642/26277254732_58cc749004_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1606/26096773070_12db1f4465_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1575/26343812246_026001446f_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1520/26277263362_9102e52dbd_b.jpg
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1476/26303391111_5175e171ef_h.jpg

Thanks a lot!


----------



## fishnumber2

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Wow! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## DanielleMarch

Hi. Can someone please authenticate this bag? It is on Fashionphile. Thanks!!!
http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-petite-3jours-tote-nero-black-109957


----------



## uber-shopper

Hi, can anybody help me authenticate this fendi spy bag? It has sequin embellishments, Just saw it in a consignment shop, and quickly took some photos when nobody is watching. Hope you can help. TIA

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Spy bag*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): Private seller (consignment shop)

http://s689.photobucket.com/user/uber-chic/library/Fendi%20Spy?sort=9&page=1
*


----------



## Dittoo

Hello, can anybody help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it and only after doing so I began to feel concerned with the authenticity as I found another 2jours with an almost identical serial number (the only difference is that the other one was a petit 2jours and this one is a medium, so there was a small difference in the initial letters but all the rest were identical). Also, the seller encouraged me to check here if the purse was authentic!

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Fendi-2jour-Medium-Tote-Bag-2490-Magenta-Pink-/201538401979
Seller ID: great-merchandises (http://www.ebay.com/usr/great-merchandises?_trksid=p2047675.l2559) 

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

sotoesq said:


> Hi, there is no hologram on the Chef bag -- does this mean not authentic?


 Please see post #1 and provide full info on this bag.


----------



## baglady.1

scaredfreak said:


> Sorry.. Here's a redo of my request.
> 
> Item name: Fendi tote handbag
> 
> Item no: 272187394326
> 
> Seller ID: birdylovestofly10
> 
> Link: http://s944.photobucket.com/user/basicsimple098/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> 
> This item was originally purchased from eBay about 1 week ago. It's now in my possessions. I think I have 45 days to get refund from PayPal if it's non authentic.
> Many thanks in return.


 I can't find the auction on Ebay. Can you provide a URL link to it? perhaps because I am not living down under....


----------



## baglady.1

starshumming said:


> Hi ladies, Could you please help authenticate this Fendi?
> 
> Item Name: Peekaboo 8BN226
> Source: Second-hand from my friend. She said she bought it from Fendi store.
> Clear pics:
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1602/25764894184_4c890cf1a5_h.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1617/25766882893_91ffffbb9f_h.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1693/26096778820_bf9d057e92_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1509/26096776410_96a07fc149_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1531/26096770640_1984008cda_h.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1453/25766893233_91ae385a18_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1712/26277262612_a346b3c292_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1661/26303500641_9b7985dc01_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1694/25766992543_60cc268133_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1642/26277254732_58cc749004_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1606/26096773070_12db1f4465_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1575/26343812246_026001446f_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1520/26277263362_9102e52dbd_b.jpg
> https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1476/26303391111_5175e171ef_h.jpg
> 
> Thanks a lot!


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

DanielleMarch said:


> Hi. Can someone please authenticate this bag? It is on Fashionphile. Thanks!!!
> http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-petite-3jours-tote-nero-black-109957


Need pic of unerside of the black cloth FENDI RFID tag, showing the code on it.


----------



## baglady.1

uber-shopper said:


> Hi, can anybody help me authenticate this fendi spy bag? It has sequin embellishments, Just saw it in a consignment shop, and quickly took some photos when nobody is watching. Hope you can help. TIA
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Spy bag*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Private seller (consignment shop)
> 
> http://s689.photobucket.com/user/uber-chic/library/Fendi%20Spy?sort=9&page=1
> *


Need pic of hologram tag which should be sewn into lining of bag, opposite side from the leather serial # strip you show. Need to see hologram & code under it..


----------



## baglady.1

Dittoo said:


> Hello, can anybody help me authenticate this purse? I purchased it and only after doing so I began to feel concerned with the authenticity as I found another 2jours with an almost identical serial number (the only difference is that the other one was a petit 2jours and this one is a medium, so there was a small difference in the initial letters but all the rest were identical). Also, the seller encouraged me to check here if the purse was authentic!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authentic-Fendi-2jour-Medium-Tote-Bag-2490-Magenta-Pink-/201538401979
> Seller ID: great-merchandises (http://www.ebay.com/usr/great-merchandises?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


 I'd need a pic of the RFID tag - black cloth sewn into side of bag (sometimes hard to photograph) to make a call....but so far it looks fine. There should be a slight difference in the first sequence of letters & numbers on the leather strip....in at least the first group of the code, between the regular size and the petite 2 jours. I'd need to see your Petite 2 jour photos to verify.


----------



## Arti

Hello! I've been paging through the advice here, and found it super informative. A local lady is selling this purse and I'm trying to find a way to authenticate it. I've asked her to send me a picture of the hologram, but this is what she posted so far. (this on a phone app, so I can't direct link it)

The bag / wallet: http://imgur.com/HNqhJAq
Bag serial: http://imgur.com/ohorKOX
Backside of tag: http://imgur.com/NZEGqna
Wallet Serial: http://imgur.com/RtXNrMs


----------



## scaredfreak

baglady.1 said:


> I can't find the auction on Ebay. Can you provide a URL link to it? perhaps because I am not living down under....




Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/272187394326

Thank u


----------



## baglady.1

scaredfreak said:


> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/272187394326
> 
> Thank u


 Thank you. The bag is fake!


----------



## baglady.1

Arti said:


> Hello! I've been paging through the advice here, and found it super informative. A local lady is selling this purse and I'm trying to find a way to authenticate it. I've asked her to send me a picture of the hologram, but this is what she posted so far. (this on a phone app, so I can't direct link it)
> 
> The bag / wallet: http://imgur.com/HNqhJAq
> Bag serial: http://imgur.com/ohorKOX
> Backside of tag: http://imgur.com/NZEGqna
> Wallet Serial: http://imgur.com/RtXNrMs


 They are fake


----------



## baebae08

Hello I'm new in this forum, I need help to authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought this from my friend and want to make sure this bag is authentic. Would you like to help me please? Thank you so much
Item name : Fendi Mini 3Jours Multicolor Lining
Item number : see pictures
RFID code : 01811414


----------



## sotoesq

Reposting per baglady ... thanks in advance!

Item name: Fendi Chef Zucca Hobo
Source: Self (was gift)
Photos are attached, please note there is no hologram tag on this bag, so I cannot provide photo of same


----------



## scaredfreak

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you. The bag is fake!




Thank u so much for ur help!! Cheers!


----------



## baglady.1

sotoesq said:


> Reposting per baglady ... thanks in advance!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Chef Zucca Hobo
> Source: Self (was gift)
> Photos are attached, please note there is no hologram tag on this bag, so I cannot provide photo of same


 On the serial # strip, are the last 3 numbers 038 or 088?


----------



## baglady.1

baebae08 said:


> Hello I'm new in this forum, I need help to authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought this from my friend and want to make sure this bag is authentic. Would you like to help me please? Thank you so much
> Item name : Fendi Mini 3Jours Multicolor Lining
> Item number : see pictures
> RFID code : 01811414


 Authentic


----------



## sotoesq

baglady.1 said:


> on the serial # strip, are the last 3 numbers 038 or 088?


088


----------



## baglady.1

sotoesq said:


> 088



Well, that tells me it should have a hologram tag...it is usually sewn into the seam directly across from the seam with the leather serial # strip. Is it clearly never there? 
If so, it is undeniably a fake Fendi (good one too).
If it looks like it was torn out or seam came loose, then we just won't be able to say with it's absence.

HTH


----------



## sotoesq

baglady.1 said:


> Well, that tells me it should have a hologram tag...it is usually sewn into the seam directly across from the seam with the leather serial # strip. Is it clearly never there?
> If so, it is undeniably a fake Fendi (good one too).
> If it looks like it was torn out or seam came loose, then we just won't be able to say with it's absence.
> 
> HTH


Thanks, definitely very helpful.  I am going to look for remnants of a hologram tag!  Will report back if so ...


----------



## AnnieApple

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag? It was a birthday gift and I never had a Fendi before so I do need help !! Thank you.

Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Bag
Item Number: 8BL135 1D5 FOV2V

http://s1064.photobucket.com/user/Annie_Foo/embed/slideshow/Mobile%20Uploads


----------



## baebae08

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic




Thankyou so much for your help! [emoji4]


----------



## sotoesq

baglady.1 said:


> On the serial # strip, are the last 3 numbers 038 or 088?


@baglady -- my bad!  The last three numbers are in fact 038 ... full serial is 2348-8BR339-JWU-038 ... still do not see trace of hologram.  Please let me know if this changes your view!  Thanks a million!


----------



## AnnieApple

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag? It was a birthday gift and I never had a Fendi before so I do need help !! Thank you.

Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Bag
Item Number: 8BL135 1D5 FOV2V

http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3082_zpsnta0rfph.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3083_zpskutynwig.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3069_zpsujfnwrsv.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3067_zpspbgv14r3.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3055_zpsabs0v1y3.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3065_zpsu1k9epbm.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3062_zpsh3quztcj.jpg
http://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r575/AnnieApple7/Fendi/IMG_3061_zpsxt5cqvbp.jpg


----------



## AnnieApple

Sorry,Error


----------



## cleo07

Hi, I bought this Fendi 2Jours on ebay but I am concerned as the hologram cellophane is coming off. The price tag is still on the authenticity card, it's faded but I believe it says $2260 and it has the same serial number as the bag.  I really appreciate any help! thanks!!
 More photos in second post...

Item: Fendi 2JOURS Medium Textured-Leather Shopper
Item #: 262365891507
Seller: temper_2010
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262365891507?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cleo07

More photos. thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

AnnieApple said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag? It was a birthday gift and I never had a Fendi before so I do need help !! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Bag
> Item Number: 8BL135 1D5 FOV2V
> 
> /QUOTE]Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

cleo07 said:


> Hi, I bought this Fendi 2Jours on ebay but I am concerned as the hologram cellophane is coming off. The price tag is still on the authenticity card, it's faded but I believe it says $2260 and it has the same serial number as the bag.  I really appreciate any help! thanks!!
> More photos in second post...
> 
> Item: Fendi 2JOURS Medium Textured-Leather Shopper
> Item #: 262365891507
> Seller: temper_2010
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262365891507?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


 It is Authentic...Great deal BTW...
and the cellophane does occasionally peel.


----------



## cleo07

Thank you so much! I was a little skeptical since I got a good deal (I've been looking...) so the hologram threw me. You are doing an awesome service here! I have couple other Fendi in my closet (one vintage that I know little about) I may run by you. 
Cheers


----------



## mmb

Hi! I would appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this bag:


Item name: Fendi Ladies Purse 

Item Number: 111965528952

Seller ID: wolfmfj1951 

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111965528952?euid=58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b&cp=1


The listing includes pictures of the outside of the bag, as well as, pics of the hologram tag and the leather serial number. Thank you!


----------



## Lululola

If you can kindly authenticate this item, it would be most appreciated.  The seller has not any previous designer bag sales, but it looks authentic to me. 

Item Name: Fendi Fashion Show mini
Item Number: 152051440717
Seller ID: karbon0886 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-2016-FASHION-SHOW-MINI-PEEKABOO-White-Lamb-Leather-NO-RESERVE/152051440717?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D091884872e694535bbdacbcd98bd4d6e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D162022862008


----------



## AnnieApple

baglady.1 said:


> AnnieApple said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag? It was a birthday gift and I never had a Fendi before so I do need help !! Thank you.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini By The Way Bag
> Item Number: 8BL135 1D5 FOV2V
> 
> /QUOTE]Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## accio sacculus

mmb said:


> Hi! I would appreciate it if someone could please authenticate this bag:
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi Ladies Purse
> 
> Item Number: 111965528952
> 
> Seller ID: wolfmfj1951
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111965528952?euid=58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b&cp=1
> 
> 
> The listing includes pictures of the outside of the bag, as well as, pics of the hologram tag and the leather serial number. Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Lululola said:


> If you can kindly authenticate this item, it would be most appreciated.  The seller has not any previous designer bag sales, but it looks authentic to me.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Fashion Show mini
> Item Number: 152051440717
> Seller ID: karbon0886
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-2016-FASHION-SHOW-MINI-PEEKABOO-White-Lamb-Leather-NO-RESERVE/152051440717?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131017132637%26meid%3D091884872e694535bbdacbcd98bd4d6e%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D162022862008



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number tab, hologram and/or RFID tag, both sides...


----------



## mmb

Thank you so much, accio sacculus - I appreciate it!


----------



## Lululola

Thank you accio sacculus !  I think its a fake.


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

Dear Authenticators,

I saw this bag for a "too good to be true " price and I need your expert opinion about it. I have an idea is not authentic due to the price but please let me know. Price listed $888 retails $5,600
I know this site only allow 4 pics &#55357;&#56904; I just hope it's enough to tell at least if fake. Please I thank you all in advanced ! 

Item Name: Fendi Karlito Studded Backpack
Item number: n/a
Seller ID : George Parker 
Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m570551174/


----------



## AmiTom

Hi All,


Could I please request some help in authenticating this Fendi 2jours. I can not find a hologram label and it has me very worried. 


*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2jours*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): Link unavailable, purchased online from Reebonz.*


Photos are attached. Please let me know if any further photos are needed.


Thank you!


----------



## AmiTom

AmiTom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Could I please request some help in authenticating this Fendi 2jours. I can not find a hologram label and it has me very worried.
> 
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2jours*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Link unavailable, purchased online from Reebonz.*
> 
> 
> Photos are attached. Please let me know if any further photos are needed.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 


Some more Photos! Thank-you


----------



## AmiTom

AmiTom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Could I please request some help in authenticating this Fendi 2jours. I can not find a hologram label and it has me very worried.
> 
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2jours*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Link unavailable, purchased online from Reebonz.*
> 
> 
> Photos are attached. Please let me know if any further photos are needed.
> 
> 
> Thank you!



And some more photos! Want to be sure


----------



## amenatics

Hi, I recently bought a Fendi bag online from Reebonz.com. I read that there will be a hologram tag but i couldnt find it in mine, The hardwares of the bag are also quite light as compared to my balenciaga. This is my first Fendi bag so i'm not too sure how it actually is. Can anyone please help me authenticate this 

Details are as below
Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By the Way Piccolo Multicolor -Lilac
Link (if available, if not, provide source): From reebonz.com


----------



## eonxblue

Hi guys! Please authenticate this! Thanks so much in advance.

Item Name: Petit 2jours - Black
Link is unavailable, purchased from Rue La La

Photos are attached. I was unable to find a hologram sticker.
















Number reads: 8BH253-D7E-168-9290


----------



## eonxblue

eonxblue said:


> Hi guys! Please authenticate this! Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Petit 2jours - Black
> Link is unavailable, purchased from Rue La La
> 
> Photos are attached. I was unable to find a hologram sticker.


----------



## eonxblue

eonxblue said:


> Hi guys! Please authenticate this! Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Petit 2jours - Black
> Link is unavailable, purchased from Rue La La
> 
> Photos are attached. I was unable to find a hologram sticker.












Number reads: 01885680







Thanks again! Let me know if any additional pictures are needed!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ina_loves_bags said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I saw this bag for a "too good to be true " price and I need your expert opinion about it. I have an idea is not authentic due to the price but please let me know. Price listed $888 retails $5,600
> I know this site only allow 4 pics &#65533;&#65533; I just hope it's enough to tell at least if fake. Please I thank you all in advanced !
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Karlito Studded Backpack
> Item number: n/a
> Seller ID : George Parker
> Link: https://item.mercari.com/gl/m570551174/



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

eonxblue said:


> Number reads: 01885680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again! Let me know if any additional pictures are needed!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Ina_loves_bags

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 yup lol , thank you so much Accio  for your fast response ! Reporting now !


----------



## AmiTom

AmiTom said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Could I please request some help in authenticating this Fendi 2jours. I can not find a hologram label and it has me very worried.
> 
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi 2jours*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): Link unavailable, purchased online from Reebonz.*
> 
> 
> Photos are attached. Please let me know if any further photos are needed.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Authenticators,

Any chance that someone is able to advise on my 2jours?

Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

AmiTom said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Any chance that someone is able to advise on my 2jours?
> 
> Thanks



It's fake!


----------



## amenatics

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Dear accio,

Could you kindly check my post as well? 

Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AmiTom

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thank-you for confirming accio!

Are you able to tell me what the giveaway was?

I'm guessing I will have a battle on my hands with Reebonz trying to return this....


----------



## roubass

Hi Fendi lovers , can anyone help with this clutch? [
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3332973[/ATTACH]


----------



## amenatics

amenatics said:


> Hi, I recently bought a Fendi bag online from Reebonz.com. I read that there will be a hologram tag but i couldnt find it in mine, The hardwares of the bag are also quite light as compared to my balenciaga. This is my first Fendi bag so i'm not too sure how it actually is. Can anyone please help me authenticate this
> 
> Details are as below
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By the Way Piccolo Multicolor -Lilac
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): From reebonz.com



Here are somemore additional pics. 
Anyways, i just found out the bag tag doesnt have made in italy at the bag. Now im paranoid. I hope the authenticators can help me with this bag.


----------



## eonxblue

Thank you so much!


----------



## eonxblue

AmiTom said:


> Thank-you for confirming accio!
> 
> Are you able to tell me what the giveaway was?
> 
> I'm guessing I will have a battle on my hands with Reebonz trying to return this....



I'm curious, our items were packaged the exact same way. Like they came from the same manufacturer! Mine is from Rue La La and and yours is from Reebonz, however. But mine was deemed authentic and yours is counterfeit. 

Correct me if I'm missing something here. &#128533;


----------



## pacificagal

If you could kindly authenticate the following:


Source:  Tradesy.com
Item Name:  Regular Peekaboo Black Selleria Satchel
Item #:  14677552
Seller ID:  FB
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-top-handle-buttons-satchel-black-14677552/?tref=closet


Thank you.


----------



## AmiTom

eonxblue said:


> I'm curious, our items were packaged the exact same way. Like they came from the same manufacturer! Mine is from Rue La La and and yours is from Reebonz, however. But mine was deemed authentic and yours is counterfeit.
> 
> Correct me if I'm missing something here. &#128533;


 
Thank-you for pointing that out eonxblue!  


I saw baglady authenticated a 2jours almost identical to mine and that was deemed authentic also, so would really like to know what it is about mine that supposed it's illegitimacy. 


Can anyone else help me out on this one?


----------



## Luv iz Louis

AmiTom said:


> Thank-you for pointing that out eonxblue!
> 
> 
> I saw baglady authenticated a 2jours almost identical to mine and that was deemed authentic also, so would really like to know what it is about mine that supposed it's illegitimacy.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help me out on this one?


 
I am reading through this thread as I am about to purchase from Reebonz myself and am concerned too - because I thought you girls had both posted the same bag from the way it was packed.


----------



## Afufu

Hi all,

This is my first post here, so appology, if I did not follow any rules 
Would you please help me on these bags:


Source: Ebay
Item Name:  Regular Peekaboo Monster Version
Item #:  GT205969 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Handta...-Leder-UVP-1400-00-Schnaeppchen-/252362107181

The seller has also a 3 Jours Bag
Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi 3 Jours
ID:                                                                                                                                             GT190826 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Handta...-Leder-UVP-1800-00-Schnaeppchen-/252361336576

I think for the low price it is pretty obvious, also the tag doesnot have the hologram...what do you think?


----------



## eonxblue

Luv iz Louis said:


> I am reading through this thread as I am about to purchase from Reebonz myself and am concerned too - because I thought you girls had both posted the same bag from the way it was packed.


Yep, it's strange


----------



## accio sacculus

roubass said:


> Hi Fendi lovers , can anyone help with this clutch? [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3332973[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332974
> View attachment 3332975
> View attachment 3332978



Please read rules for posting in Post #1


----------



## accio sacculus

amenatics said:


> Here are somemore additional pics.
> Anyways, i just found out the bag tag doesnt have made in italy at the bag. Now im paranoid. I hope the authenticators can help me with this bag.



Need to see clear, close up pic of the other side of the RFID tag as well as the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

pacificagal said:


> If you could kindly authenticate the following:
> 
> 
> Source:  Tradesy.com
> Item Name:  Regular Peekaboo Black Selleria Satchel
> Item #:  14677552
> Seller ID:  FB
> Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-top-handle-buttons-satchel-black-14677552/?tref=closet
> 
> 
> Thank you.



need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm....


----------



## accio sacculus

eonxblue said:


> I'm curious, our items were packaged the exact same way. Like they came from the same manufacturer! Mine is from Rue La La and and yours is from Reebonz, however. But mine was deemed authentic and yours is counterfeit.
> 
> Correct me if I'm missing something here. &#128533;



Sorry, the authenticity of the bag can be found on the bag itself, not the packaging.


----------



## accio sacculus

AmiTom said:


> Thank-you for pointing that out eonxblue!
> 
> 
> I saw baglady authenticated a 2jours almost identical to mine and that was deemed authentic also, so would really like to know what it is about mine that supposed it's illegitimacy.
> 
> 
> Can anyone else help me out on this one?



Sorry, we can't share the information for what makes these bags authentic or fake in a public forum, lest we aid the fakers to make better fakes.  Rest assured, if we are not sure of the item's authenticity, we will not make the call either way.


----------



## accio sacculus

Afufu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here, so appology, if I did not follow any rules
> Would you please help me on these bags:
> 
> 
> Source: Ebay
> Item Name:  Regular Peekaboo Monster Version
> Item #:  GT205969
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Handta...-Leder-UVP-1400-00-Schnaeppchen-/252362107181
> 
> The seller has also a 3 Jours Bag
> Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Fendi 3 Jours
> ID:                                                                                                                                             GT190826
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Luxus-Handta...-Leder-UVP-1800-00-Schnaeppchen-/252361336576
> 
> I think for the low price it is pretty obvious, also the tag doesnot have the hologram...what do you think?



Both are HORRIBLE fakes!


----------



## amenatics

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the other side of the RFID tag as well as the serial number...







Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amenatics

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pic of the other side of the RFID tag as well as the serial number...


Dear Accio, thank you very much for your help. Im hoping for the best now. It seems like Reebonz will only accept a refund with a reason of why it isnt authentic. If it is not authentic and the reason cant be disclosed then i have no luck. Perhaps i just send back to fendi to see what they said.




Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## accio sacculus

amenatics said:


> View attachment 3334614
> View attachment 3334615
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

AmiTom said:


> Hi Authenticators,
> 
> Any chance that someone is able to advise on my 2jours?
> 
> Thanks



AmiTom, when I authenticated based on post 5462, the link took me to a fake site, so I thought you were wanting me to authenticate a fake bag.  However, I have searched and gone back to your original post with the photos from Reebonz and THAT bag is authentic...


----------



## amenatics

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


I couldnt thank you enough! 

Thank you so so much and i really appreciate your help! 


Cheers^^

Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Afufu

accio sacculus said:


> Both are HORRIBLE fakes!



Thank you!! I was also sure that they are fake after matching the measurements with the information on FENDIs website.


----------



## AmiTom

Thank you very much accio!!

Much appreciated


----------



## pacificagal

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm....


 
Thank you.  After posting, I realized they were missing.  Will clarify w/ seller.  Thanks again and my apologies.


----------



## veronicasawyer

Hi there. A friend found this Fendi bag, and we're having a really hard time trying to determine if it's real. It looks like it's vintage. If anyone could point me in the right direction, that would be wonderful.

I think that I have all of the necessary photos uploaded at the link below. 
http://******/1Vnxhno

Thank you ahead of time! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mmb

I would appreciate it so much if someone could please authenticate this Fendi Magic bag my Husband purchased for me from The RealReal  ( https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-magic-bag-33 )  . I missed out on an eBay auction of this same bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Ladies-Purse-/111965528952?rmvSB=true&cp=1&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fff3%253D4%2526pub%253D5574635916%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5335828332%2526customid%253D%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252F111965528952%25253Feuid%25253D58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b%252526cp%25253D1%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D1018044346891&euid=58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b&nma=true&si=GxXph4wvLc6qZozfqTSy4TOZryI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557   (which I had authenticated here on the forum) last weekend so he found me another one. What has me concerned is that the 2 bags have the same leather strip serial number - 2579-8BN144-UV9-069. Thank you for your help !


----------



## eonxblue

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, the authenticity of the bag can be found on the bag itself, not the packaging.


Thanks again!!


----------



## pacificagal

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm....


Accio:  She has now added a photo of the hologram.  Could you kindly take a look.  Thank you.


----------



## thecollector629

Hi - First time in the Fendi section - I'm a dedicated Coachie but had to have this wallet...
I purchased the auction group  on ebay and I'm afraid the cosmetic/train case is not authentic because  shouldn't it have a serial number among other things?
The wallet looks good to me but Im far from an expert, and the scarf I am clueless about.
If you need additional pics I can provide as I just got these. Thank you in advance!

Group of Four Fendi items
auction #231907847890
seller: shortyaloha
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Lot-of-Au...Q61nCR4mQtxoRhGrlRGec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## twinmom07

Hi all,

This is my first post here, and I need some help to authenticate this Ebay auction item.  Thanks in advance!

Item Name:  NEW! Fendi 2Jours Mini in "Emerald" Green
Item Number:  
Seller ID:  locatierge
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-2Jours-Mini-in-Emerald-Green-/331803891006?


----------



## twinmom07

My apologies, I left off the Ebay Item Number:  331803891006

Thanks!


----------



## pacificagal

pacificagal said:


> Accio:  She has now added a photo of the hologram.  Could you kindly take a look.  Thank you.


 
Source:  Tradesy.com
 Item Name:  Regular Peekaboo Black Selleria Satchel
 Item #:  14677552
 Seller ID:  FB
 Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-t...2/?tref=closet


A couple additional pics have been added to include the hologram tag and serial #.  


Thank you for taking another look.


----------



## mmb

mmb said:


> I would appreciate it so much if someone could please authenticate this Fendi Magic bag my Husband purchased for me from The RealReal  ( https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-magic-bag-33 )  . I missed out on an eBay auction of this same bag http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Ladies-Purse-/111965528952?rmvSB=true&cp=1&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fff3%253D4%2526pub%253D5574635916%2526toolid%253D10001%2526campid%253D5335828332%2526customid%253D%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252F111965528952%25253Feuid%25253D58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b%252526cp%25253D1%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D1018044346891&euid=58c710d5b7104237b470e12836e3e52b&nma=true&si=GxXph4wvLc6qZozfqTSy4TOZryI%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557   (which I had authenticated here on the forum) last weekend so he found me another one. What has me concerned is that the 2 bags have the same leather strip serial number - 2579-8BN144-UV9-069. Thank you for your help !
> View attachment 3335167
> 
> View attachment 3335168
> 
> View attachment 3335169
> 
> View attachment 3335170
> 
> View attachment 3335171
> 
> View attachment 3335172


 

Here are a few more photos of my Bag - Thank you!


----------



## theclassic

Fendi Large Black Peekaboo:
Seller: dia_leyl
Item Number: 131787753325
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/131787753325?euid=008d703f5ae24a429b893209d2c2ed77&cp=1


Notes: I have no grounds to authenticate, but the CHANEL bag she also has listed looks very questionable to me (pardon me if I am wrong). This was a red flag so I wanted to check the peekaboo - are there enough pics? Thank you so much for your time!!

Additional Pics she sent me:


----------



## accio sacculus

pacificagal said:


> Accio:  She has now added a photo of the hologram.  Could you kindly take a look.  Thank you.



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

thecollector629 said:


> Hi - First time in the Fendi section - I'm a dedicated Coachie but had to have this wallet...
> I purchased the auction group  on ebay and I'm afraid the cosmetic/train case is not authentic because  shouldn't it have a serial number among other things?
> The wallet looks good to me but Im far from an expert, and the scarf I am clueless about.
> If you need additional pics I can provide as I just got these. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Group of Four Fendi items
> auction #231907847890
> seller: shortyaloha
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Lot-of-Au...Q61nCR4mQtxoRhGrlRGec%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Is there a serial number imprinted in ink inside the billfold pocket of the wallet?
I think the jewelry case maybe authentic.  
I can't comment on the scarf unfortunately as there is no way we can authenticate these.


----------



## accio sacculus

twinmom07 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post here, and I need some help to authenticate this Ebay auction item.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  NEW! Fendi 2Jours Mini in "Emerald" Green
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:  locatierge
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-2Jours-Mini-in-Emerald-Green-/331803891006?



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

mmb said:


> Here are a few more photos of my Bag - Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3336309
> View attachment 3336313
> View attachment 3336314
> View attachment 3336315
> View attachment 3336316



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Fendi Large Black Peekaboo:
> Seller: dia_leyl
> Item Number: 131787753325
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/131787753325?euid=008d703f5ae24a429b893209d2c2ed77&cp=1
> 
> 
> Notes: I have no grounds to authenticate, but the CHANEL bag she also has listed looks very questionable to me (pardon me if I am wrong). This was a red flag so I wanted to check the peekaboo - are there enough pics? Thank you so much for your time!!
> 
> Additional Pics she sent me:



Need to see clear, close up of the serial number and a larger photo of the hologram.


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi! Would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? Thank you 

Item Name: Large Fendi Peekaboo in pebbled black leather with logo interior
Item Number: 141969091350
Seller ID: catlin63
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...091350?hash=item210e046b16:g:1kYAAOSwbwlXCu34


----------



## accio sacculus

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi! Would appreciate it if anyone could authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo? Thank you
> 
> Item Name: Large Fendi Peekaboo in pebbled black leather with logo interior
> Item Number: 141969091350
> Seller ID: catlin63
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-L...091350?hash=item210e046b16:g:1kYAAOSwbwlXCu34




Looks good!!


----------



## thecollector629

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number imprinted in ink inside the billfold pocket of the wallet?
> I think the jewelry case maybe authentic.
> I can't comment on the scarf unfortunately as there is no way we can authenticate these.


Thank youf or the quick response!
I've attached more photos in case that helps.
The wallet does have a serial number inside.

The reason I was concerned about the jewelry case ( didn't know that's what it was!) is because I saw one on ebay that has a serial number and label inside.

Reference auction# 331838501043
seller: brand_jfa

 link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...d-Bag-Brown-Vintage-GHW-B28818b-/331838501043


----------



## pacificagal

Thank you Accio.


----------



## pacificagal

Thanks very much Accio.


----------



## mmb

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


 


Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

thecollector629 said:


> Thank youf or the quick response!
> I've attached more photos in case that helps.
> The wallet does have a serial number inside.
> 
> The reason I was concerned about the jewelry case ( didn't know that's what it was!) is because I saw one on ebay that has a serial number and label inside.
> 
> Reference auction# 331838501043
> seller: brand_jfa
> 
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...d-Bag-Brown-Vintage-GHW-B28818b-/331838501043




Both look good to me...


----------



## thecollector629

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good to me...


Thank you SO much!

My dog just ate the half the scarf so I guess that doesn't matter. sheesh.


----------



## RueMonge

thecollector629 said:


> Thank you SO much!
> 
> My dog just ate the half the scarf so I guess that doesn't matter. sheesh.



Best authentication request ever.


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for help with this bag?

Item: Fendi mama crochet?
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: 81300
http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/fendi-vintage-pink-fabric-leather-shoulder-bag/

Thank you!


----------



## trendy mom of 2

Can you please authenticate this Fendi Tabacco Zucca mini pouch?  Thanks!
It didn't have a hologram sticker at all inside??!!??


----------



## Tuulai21

Hi, I'm new to the forum, can any of you experts please help anthenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you very much! 

Item Name: Fendi Orange Selleria medium Peekaboo Bag
Seller ID: cherries0687
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222097383446


----------



## Sadari

*Item Name (if you know   it): Unknown*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source):  None*

*Hi, I've had this bag for over 10 years and have no idea if it's real or not.  When it was given to me, I was told it was already vintage at the time.  It's a straw "carpet" bag of sorts.  From my own research, the serial number is not a good sign, but again, it's been in my possession for over 10 years and was considered vintage before that.  Pics are in the album posted below. 

Thanks so much!

https://imgur.com/a/97G9q

*


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for help with this bag?
> 
> Item: Fendi mama crochet?
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#: 81300
> http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/fendi-vintage-pink-fabric-leather-shoulder-bag/
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3337874
> 
> View attachment 3337876
> 
> View attachment 3337877
> 
> View attachment 3337878
> 
> View attachment 3337879
> 
> View attachment 3337880




Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

trendy mom of 2 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi Tabacco Zucca mini pouch?  Thanks!
> It didn't have a hologram sticker at all inside??!!??




Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Tuulai21 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum, can any of you experts please help anthenticate this Fendi peekaboo? Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Orange Selleria medium Peekaboo Bag
> 
> Seller ID: cherries0687
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/222097383446




Need to see clear, close up pics of the back of the RFID tag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Sadari said:


> *Item Name (if you know   it): Unknown*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):  None*
> 
> *Hi, I've had this bag for over 10 years and have no idea if it's real or not.  When it was given to me, I was told it was already vintage at the time.  It's a straw "carpet" bag of sorts.  From my own research, the serial number is not a good sign, but again, it's been in my possession for over 10 years and was considered vintage before that.  Pics are in the album posted below.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/97G9q
> 
> *




Looks good!


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good




Thank you - I thought it was a cute little summer bag &#127958;


----------



## Sadari

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



Really? Thanks completely not what I expected, I was about ready to trash it!


----------



## trendy mom of 2

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good




Thank you!  Just one more question...  every new Fendi bag that I see has a hologram sticker inside, however, mine does not.  Why is that??  Thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

trendy mom of 2 said:


> Thank you!  Just one more question...  every new Fendi bag that I see has a hologram sticker inside, however, mine does not.  Why is that??  Thanks in advance!




Sorry, I can't disclose that in a public forum...


----------



## trendy mom of 2

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, I can't disclose that in a public forum...




Would you be able to private message me?  Thanks!


----------



## mywmy

Hi TPFers,

Could you please authenticate these two Peekaboo bags for me?

Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo brown
Item Number: 152071147540
Seller ID: laura_truong05
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-mini-...147540?hash=item2368259014:g:gYwAAOSwKfVXG3lX

Item Name: Auth FENDI Peekaboo Hand bag Leather Brown
Item Number: 181949463769
Seller ID: babybingbong
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181949463769?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## sandziilazz

Hey everyone could you guys help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo monster it's in the colour dove grey and i think a size regular, person claims to have bought it at saks last year around christmas or abit before that, threw away her receipts and the authenticity card since she wasn't planning to sell here are some picture and the dust bag given was black with fendi in big writing and roma at the bottom. Thank you everyone would greatly appreciate it !


----------



## hyl31

Hi ladies,

I recently bought a fendi micro peekaboo from Reebonz. Please help to authenticate this bag!

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hayilee/library/Peekaboo?sort=3&page=1

http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hayilee/slideshow/Peekaboo

Thanks alot!


----------



## tv_vt1809

Dear kind Fendi authenticators, please help me authenticate this Fendi mini peekaboo, seller's photos here: http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/VanTrang_Dang/library/Mobile Uploads

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

mywmy said:


> Hi TPFers,
> 
> Could you please authenticate these two Peekaboo bags for me?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo brown
> Item Number: 152071147540
> Seller ID: laura_truong05
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-mini-...147540?hash=item2368259014:g:gYwAAOSwKfVXG3lX
> 
> Item Name: Auth FENDI Peekaboo Hand bag Leather Brown
> Item Number: 181949463769
> Seller ID: babybingbong
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/181949463769?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



#1 - Looks good, IMO!  

#2 - Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

sandziilazz said:


> Hey everyone could you guys help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo monster it's in the colour dove grey and i think a size regular, person claims to have bought it at saks last year around christmas or abit before that, threw away her receipts and the authenticity card since she wasn't planning to sell here are some picture and the dust bag given was black with fendi in big writing and roma at the bottom. Thank you everyone would greatly appreciate it !



Please read Post #1 for posting rules.

BTW...the seller doesn't have the receipts and authenticity card because it's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

hyl31 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recently bought a fendi micro peekaboo from Reebonz. Please help to authenticate this bag!
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hayilee/library/Peekaboo?sort=3&page=1
> 
> http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/hayilee/slideshow/Peekaboo
> 
> Thanks alot!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

tv_vt1809 said:


> Dear kind Fendi authenticators, please help me authenticate this Fendi mini peekaboo, seller's photos here: http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/VanTrang_Dang/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!!



Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format.


----------



## tv_vt1809

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format.



Oops I'm so sorry! Here is it again in the correct format although there is no auction link as the item is on Depop:

Item name: Fendi Peekaboo mini
Source: Depop
Link: http://help.garage.me/en/gigih09/vendo-la-mia-bellissima-fendi-3
Seller: gigih09
More photos were sent by the seller here: http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/VanTrang_Dang/library/Mobile%20Uploads

Thank you so much!


----------



## sandziilazz

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules.
> 
> BTW...the seller doesn't have the receipts and authenticity card because it's fake


So fake from what you've seen from the pictures ? She was selling a monster wallet with receipt which this bag was under but the wallet was sold before the bag and she gave the other seller the original receipt and i saw the listing for wallet since i was going to purchase as well. The only tags inside the bag was the one i posted of the picture i've looked everywhere else and there was no other tag from what i can see.


----------



## mywmy

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - Looks good, IMO!
> 
> #2 - Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...



Thank you so very much!!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## aniled

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate these two bags? Sellers seem legit based on ratings but still kind of skeptical! Thanks in advance!!!





Auction Site or Source: eBay

Item Name: Fendi Black Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo 

Item Number: 252368995146

Seller ID: lulager

Link:https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/252368995146 



Auction site: EBay

Item name: Fendi Silver Selleria Peekaboo Mini Leather Satchel

Seller: Jean.gaultier

Item number: 262413470999

Link: https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/262413470999 

Thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## lyn32

Item name: Fendi Silvana Croc & Stingray 
Link: it's from a personal seller


----------



## accio sacculus

aniled said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate these two bags? Sellers seem legit based on ratings but still kind of skeptical! Thanks in advance!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo
> 
> Item Number: 252368995146
> 
> Seller ID: lulager
> 
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/252368995146
> 
> 
> 
> Auction site: EBay
> 
> Item name: Fendi Silver Selleria Peekaboo Mini Leather Satchel
> 
> Seller: Jean.gaultier
> 
> Item number: 262413470999
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.hk/ulk/itm/262413470999
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!




#1 - need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...

#2 - need to see clear close up of the other side of the hologram and RFID tags and a clearer photo of the serial number to confirm....


----------



## accio sacculus

lyn32 said:


> Item name: Fendi Silvana Croc & Stingray
> Link: it's from a personal seller
> 
> View attachment 3345175
> 
> View attachment 3345176
> 
> View attachment 3345177
> 
> View attachment 3345178
> 
> View attachment 3345179
> 
> View attachment 3345180




Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

tv_vt1809 said:


> Oops I'm so sorry! Here is it again in the correct format although there is no auction link as the item is on Depop:
> 
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo mini
> 
> Source: Depop
> 
> Link: http://help.garage.me/en/gigih09/vendo-la-mia-bellissima-fendi-3
> 
> Seller: gigih09
> 
> More photos were sent by the seller here: http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/VanTrang_Dang/library/Mobile Uploads
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




Looks good!


----------



## lyn32

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good




Thank you very much!!


----------



## foudesac

Hi all! Please help me authenticate this bag.

Item name: Fendi Mama bag

Thank you very much!!


----------



## accio sacculus

foudesac said:


> Hi all! Please help me authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Mama bag
> 
> Thank you very much!!
> 
> View attachment 3346674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346684
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346685
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346691



Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## foudesac

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format...



I am so sorry! Here it is in the correct format.

Item name: Fendi Mama bag

Link : It's from private seller

View attachment 3346674


View attachment 3346683


View attachment 3346684


View attachment 3346685


View attachment 3346686


View attachment 3346687


View attachment 3346688


View attachment 3346689


View attachment 3346690


View attachment 3346691


Thank you!


----------



## tv_vt1809

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thanks for much for your help my dear'&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## PinkBoutique

Hi please help me.....
Item Name: Fendi Black Peekaboo Bag
Item Number: 222105502336
Seller ID: classyessexgirl
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222105502336?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Many Thanks


----------



## annilynedr

Hi there,  hope you can help me out with authenticating this one:

Item Name: Fendi Mini powder grey Peekaboo

Item Number: 252374996920

Seller ID: alexloumena

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/252374996920



Many Thanks


----------



## annilynedr

Also help with this one would be amazing:


Item Name: Fendi Mini  black Peekaboo



Item Number: 262416241566



Seller ID: jean.gaultier



Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-mini-Pee...eather-tote-bag-4-2k-/262416241566?nav=SEARCH


----------



## theineffablebob

Does this monster wallet look authentic?

Fendi Monster Eyes Bakack with Red Saffiano leather wallet
http://www.ebay.com/itm/121979266623?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I believe the pictures provided show all of the required parts
hologram tag
serial # strip or patch
all logo hardware or impressions
RFID tag
interior & exteriors


----------



## accio sacculus

PinkBoutique said:


> Hi please help me.....
> Item Name: Fendi Black Peekaboo Bag
> Item Number: 222105502336
> Seller ID: classyessexgirl
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222105502336?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Many Thanks




Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

annilynedr said:


> Hi there,  hope you can help me out with authenticating this one:
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini powder grey Peekaboo
> 
> Item Number: 252374996920
> 
> Seller ID: alexloumena
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/252374996920
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks




Need to see serial number in its entirety as well as the back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

annilynedr said:


> Also help with this one would be amazing:
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini  black Peekaboo
> 
> 
> 
> Item Number: 262416241566
> 
> 
> 
> Seller ID: jean.gaultier
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-mini-Pee...eather-tote-bag-4-2k-/262416241566?nav=SEARCH




It's fake!!


----------



## accio sacculus

theineffablebob said:


> Does this monster wallet look authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Monster Eyes Bakack with Red Saffiano leather wallet
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121979266623?_trksid=p2055359.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the pictures provided show all of the required parts
> 
> hologram tag
> 
> serial # strip or patch
> 
> all logo hardware or impressions
> 
> RFID tag
> 
> interior & exteriors




It's fake!


----------



## roubass

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this? As I alwqys thought, that this type of authenticity card is sign of fakes...


----------



## jeeves13

Hello everyone, newbie here looking to buy somebody a gift that I can't really afford.. And do not want to get ripped off on top of that! I have come to an agreement with the seller but before I hit 'send' then if someone could guide me on (hopefully confirm!) its authenticity then I would be forever grateful and tons of good karma will come your way  Many thanks

eBay item name: Brand new Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag, Black/Yellow size medium
Seller: rosiebear123
eBay item number: 222096457959
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222096457959?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## june79

Dear girls, please help me to authenticate this bag.

Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo
Item Number: none
Seller ID: private seller
Link: n|a


----------



## lovetoshop390

Item Name: FENDI BROWN SHOULDER TOTE
Item Number: 
Seller ID: Forever Red Soles.com
Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collections/sold-1/products/fendi-brown-shoulder-tote

The Hologram sticker does not have numbers under neath it? Does that mean it is fake? Thanks


----------



## vilette21c

Can someone help me with this bag?

Don't know the style number or name. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111981450398?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## vilette21c

Please help me with this bag. The listing has ended already. Thanks.

eBay item name: Don't know the item name 
Seller: asian_bag_lady
eBay item number: 111981450398
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-light...AoxPgrDTIHFM9B2UHqOyU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

roubass said:


> Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this? As I alwqys thought, that this type of authenticity card is sign of fakes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351860
> View attachment 3351861
> View attachment 3351862
> View attachment 3351863
> View attachment 3351864


 The cards are a red flag, but I base opinions on the item itself. Need a pic of serial # which is on underside of FENDI patch sewn into it. Need to see other side of plastic fendi card.

 Need info as follows also:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:*
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:


----------



## baglady.1

jeeves13 said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here looking to buy somebody a gift that I can't really afford.. And do not want to get ripped off on top of that! I have come to an agreement with the seller but before I hit 'send' then if someone could guide me on (hopefully confirm!) its authenticity then I would be forever grateful and tons of good karma will come your way  Many thanks
> 
> eBay item name: Brand new Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag, Black/Yellow size medium
> Seller: rosiebear123
> eBay item number: 222096457959
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222096457959?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Probably not real, but need more pics. 
See post #1 and my signature line for required photos.


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear girls, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: n|a


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

lovetoshop390 said:


> Item Name: FENDI BROWN SHOULDER TOTE
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Forever Red Soles.com
> Link: https://foreverredsoles.com/collections/sold-1/products/fendi-brown-shoulder-tote
> 
> The Hologram sticker does not have numbers under neath it? Does that mean it is fake? Thanks


 It depends on other factors/details.
On this particular bag, it is definitely fake.
So much for fancy consignment shops.....


----------



## baglady.1

vilette21c said:


> Can someone help me with this bag?
> 
> Don't know the style number or name.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/111981450398?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


 It looks promising, but I need a pic of the Serial # which should be imprinted inside pocket lining.


----------



## jeeves13

baglady.1 said:


> Probably not real, but need more pics.
> See post #1 and my signature line for required photos.


Thanks a lot for the reply baglady! Can you tell me why you think probably fake? Fakes even come with all the paperwork/receipts like this? Please let me know. In meantime I will ask for the extra pictures


----------



## AP919

Hi there,

I was wasting time on eBay and found this -- this can't possibly be real, can it?  If so, wow!

Item Name: Fendi Handbag (looks like a mini Mama)
Item Number: 141987287314
Seller ID: mark_inc
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handbag-/141987287314?hash=item210f1a1112:g:3rEAAOSwInxXMJ9a

Thanks so much!


----------



## vilette21c

baglady.1 said:


> It looks promising, but I need a pic of the Serial # which should be imprinted inside pocket lining.




I didn't see any serial numbers. I did my research and some older bags do not have serial numbers. The flap is very heavy, made of stone I presume. A similar bag is being sold online at an Italian website.

http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/abbigl...nco-emilia/pochette-fendi-con-manico/73142222


----------



## baglady.1

jeeves13 said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply baglady! Can you tell me why you think probably fake? Fakes even come with all the paperwork/receipts like this? Please let me know. In meantime I will ask for the extra pictures


Nope!


----------



## baglady.1

AP919 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was wasting time on eBay and found this -- this can't possibly be real, can it?  If so, wow!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Handbag (looks like a mini Mama)
> Item Number: 141987287314
> Seller ID: mark_inc
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Handbag-/141987287314?hash=item210f1a1112:g:3rEAAOSwInxXMJ9a
> 
> Thanks so much!


 It looks OK to me


----------



## baglady.1

vilette21c said:


> I didn't see any serial numbers. I did my research and some older bags do not have serial numbers. The flap is very heavy, made of stone I presume. A similar bag is being sold online at an Italian website.
> 
> http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/abbigl...nco-emilia/pochette-fendi-con-manico/73142222


 Well there you go!


----------



## AP919

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK to me



Yay, thanks!  I thought so too, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## lovetoshop390

Thanks!


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Fake



Dear baglady, thank you for you prompt answer.


----------



## jeeves13

baglady.1 said:


> Nope!


Nope as in nope fakes don't normally come with all the paperwork/receipt? Or Nope as in nope I won't tell you? Thanks a lot for the help, amazing service you are giving people here


----------



## Jacqo

Hi I just bought this new Fendi bag online, could you check if it's authentic?

Item name: Fendi By The Way small
Link: http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Fendi btw

Thanks


----------



## jeeves13

hello again, i got some more pics of the peekaboo monster bag. please could you let me know if it is genuine? many thanks / very much appreciated!

postimg.org/image/uml7luww1/

postimg.org/image/4tgrbr9c1/

www.postimg.org/image/h6px7o7i9/

www.postimg.org/image/s3055d2wx/9b2cce5c/

www.postimg.org/image/v5dwc0yyp/

www.postimg.org/image/gfoxd5o8x/fe896c74/

www.postimg.org/image/fzr56t0ch/

www.postimg.org/image/9qwmlqo01/


----------



## jeeves13

(sorry for repetition - picture links above not working and it won't let me edit again)

hello again, i got some more pics of the peekaboo monster bag. please could you let me know if it is genuine? many thanks / very much appreciated!

postimg.org/image/uml7luww1/

postimg.org/image/4tgrbr9c1/

postimg.org/image/h6px7o7i9/

postimg.org/image/s3055d2wx/9b2cce5c/

postimg.org/image/v5dwc0yyp/

postimg.org/image/gfoxd5o8x/fe896c74/

postimg.org/image/fzr56t0ch/

postimg.org/image/9qwmlqo01/


----------



## annie1232

Hello this will be my first Fendi bag purchase I am yet to purchase this peekaboo I found on Depop. The lady has sent me plenty of photos any help authenticating would be hugely appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

jeeves13 said:


> Nope as in nope fakes don't normally come with all the paperwork/receipt? Or Nope as in nope I won't tell you? Thanks a lot for the help, amazing service you are giving people here


Because you are a newbie in this forum, be advised that authenticators for the most part do not disclose what characteristics make a bag authentic (see also post #1 of this thread) *Authenticators are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
If you are new - read all the rules & follow the guidelines. TY.


----------



## baglady.1

Jacqo said:


> Hi I just bought this new Fendi bag online, could you check if it's authentic?
> 
> Item name: Fendi By The Way small
> Link: http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/library/Fendi btw
> 
> Thanks


 I need to know what the online source is or a link to it. Also I need a pic of the FENDI black cloth rfid tag & it's code #.


----------



## baglady.1

jeeves13 said:


> (sorry for repetition - picture links above not working and it won't let me edit again)
> 
> hello again, i got some more pics of the peekaboo monster bag. please could you let me know if it is genuine? many thanks / very much appreciated!
> 
> postimg.org/image/uml7luww1/
> 
> postimg.org/image/4tgrbr9c1/
> 
> postimg.org/image/h6px7o7i9/
> 
> postimg.org/image/s3055d2wx/9b2cce5c/
> 
> postimg.org/image/v5dwc0yyp/
> 
> postimg.org/image/gfoxd5o8x/fe896c74/
> 
> postimg.org/image/fzr56t0ch/
> 
> postimg.org/image/9qwmlqo01/


 Definitely FAKE!


----------



## baglady.1

annie1232 said:


> Hello this will be my first Fendi bag purchase I am yet to purchase this peekaboo I found on Depop. The lady has sent me plenty of photos any help authenticating would be hugely appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354565
> View attachment 3354566
> View attachment 3354567
> View attachment 3354568
> View attachment 3354569
> View attachment 3354570
> View attachment 3354571
> View attachment 3354572


l
Please provide the following info in this format, including seller on Depop & link.
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Provide close clear Photo of
serial # strip or patch,
and the
RFID tag, which is black cloth tag with scissors on it -- need pic of serial # on that tag.,


----------



## annie1232

baglady.1 said:


> l
> 
> Please provide the following info in this format, including seller on Depop & link.
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> 
> Item Name:
> 
> Item Number:
> 
> Seller ID:
> 
> Link:*
> 
> Provide close clear Photo of
> 
> serial # strip or patch,
> 
> and the
> 
> RFID tag, which is black cloth tag with scissors on it -- need pic of serial # on that tag.,




Hi thank you. When I asked the seller she sent me the two photographs that I've just attached. 

Item name: Fendi monster mini peekaboo 
Seller ID: Seattlechic7


----------



## baglady.1

annie1232 said:


> Hi thank you. When I asked the seller she sent me the two photographs that I've just attached.
> 
> Item name: Fendi monster mini peekaboo
> Seller ID: Seattlechic7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354613
> View attachment 3354615


Neither of those pics is what I asked for or need, so I can't help you.


----------



## annie1232

baglady.1 said:


> Neither of those pics is what I asked for or need, so I can't help you.




Ah okay thank you anyway, she said no serial number so I'm guessing she knows it's not real.


----------



## Jacqo

baglady.1 said:


> I need to know what the online source is or a link to it. Also I need a pic of the FENDI black cloth rfid tag & it's code #.


Hi baglady, below is the additional pictures

I bought this from a reseller on instagram, not sure if you find it valid 
https://instagram.com/p/BFLpyOEKXcW/

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## baglady.1

Jacqo said:


> Hi baglady, below is the additional pictures
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/media/Fendi%20btw/IMG_9374_zpsgc2qynzk.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/hana_lee2/media/Fendi%20btw/IMG_9375_zpsq1anccaj.jpg.html
> 
> I bought this from a reseller on instagram, not sure if you find it valid :sweat drop:
> https://instagram.com/p/BFLpyOEKXcW/
> 
> Thanks for your reply!


 I don't care for instagram sales, but this is one of those rare cases where it is an authentic Fendi  GL!


----------



## Jacqo

baglady.1 said:


> I don't care for instagram sales, but this is one of those rare cases where it is an authentic Fendi  GL!



Good to hear that! Thank you so much


----------



## jeeves13

sorry bag lady and thanks for your patience with me! i am still trying to figure out how to make images display properly, will give it another go

i would really appreciate if you could let me know whether this looks genuine, it is a potential present for my girlfriend and i don't want to get ripped off! many thanks

it is an item that was on ebay but the lady has removed it because we came to an agreement on price, i just want to know if it is genuine before i pay!

eBay item name: Brand new Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag, Black/Yellow size medium
Seller: rosiebear123

Seller provided these extra pics:


----------



## baglady.1

jeeves13 said:


> sorry bag lady and thanks for your patience with me! i am still trying to figure out how to make images display properly, will give it another go
> 
> i would really appreciate if you could let me know whether this looks genuine, it is a potential present for my girlfriend and i don't want to get ripped off! many thanks
> 
> it is an item that was on ebay but the lady has removed it because we came to an agreement on price, i just want to know if it is genuine before i pay!
> 
> eBay item name: Brand new Fendi Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag, Black/Yellow size medium
> Seller: rosiebear123
> 
> Seller provided these extra pics:


 I already gave an opinion on this bag. Look down 7 - 8 posts....


----------



## jeeves13

baglady.1 said:


> I already gave an opinion on this bag. Look down 7 - 8 posts....



Ah yes, you did indeed. That's a shame but thank you once again for this amazing service you have given me (and everyone) - you have saved me almost $2000!!


----------



## cannella

Can someone help me with this bag?

Don't know the style number or name 

Thank you so much


----------



## Cassie728

Please help . 
Name: Fendi Demi Jour Multicolor shoulder bag
Pictures:
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 1_zpsgeqytmad.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 7_zpsv0xkxsyf.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 5_zpsyonoxa6h.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 6_zpspmrl3v87.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 3_zpsfdlebiyv.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 2_zpss2tsegwe.jpg.html
http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 4_zps3e16eqxk.jpg.html


----------



## baglady.1

cannella said:


> Can someone help me with this bag?
> 
> Don't know the style number or name
> 
> Thank you so much


Need to know where this came from:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
*


----------



## baglady.1

Cassie728 said:


> Please help .
> Name: Fendi Demi Jour Multicolor shoulder bag
> Pictures:
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 1_zpsgeqytmad.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 7_zpsv0xkxsyf.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 5_zpsyonoxa6h.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 6_zpspmrl3v87.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 3_zpsfdlebiyv.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 2_zpss2tsegwe.jpg.html
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/cassie728/media/_57 4_zps3e16eqxk.jpg.html



Need to know where you found this:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## cannella

baglady.1 said:


> Need to know where this came from:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> *


Hello.
It ' a bag of my property , purchased some time ago in an auction on Ebay.
The bag I was sold as authentic , the seller said to be a 2005 model
Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

cannella said:


> Hello.
> It ' a bag of my property , purchased some time ago in an auction on Ebay.
> The bag I was sold as authentic , the seller said to be a 2005 model
> Thanks


 Well I am sorry to inform you of this, but it is a fake Fendi. 
Unfortunately many of them have circulated thru ebay.....


----------



## cannella

baglady.1 said:


> Well I am sorry to inform you of this, but it is a fake Fendi.
> Unfortunately many of them have circulated thru ebay.....



Thanks a lot anyway


----------



## Cassie728

baglady.1 said:


> Need to know where you found this:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*


Auction Site or Source:ebay
Item Name: Fendi Demi Jour Multicolor shoulder bag
Item Number: 121962200339
Seller ID:designermummy81
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/designermummy81?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## baglady.1

Cassie728 said:


> Auction Site or Source:ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Demi Jour Multicolor shoulder bag
> Item Number: 121962200339
> Seller ID: designermummy81
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/designermummy81?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



Ty, it is authentic FENDI


----------



## foudesac

Item name: Fendi Mama bag

Link : It's from private seller

View attachment 3346674


View attachment 3346683


View attachment 3346684


View attachment 3346685


View attachment 3346686


View attachment 3346687


View attachment 3346688


View attachment 3346689


View attachment 3346690


View attachment 3346691


Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

foudesac said:


> Item name: Fendi Mama bag
> 
> Link : It's from private seller
> 
> View attachment 3346674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346683
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346684
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346685
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346688
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346689
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346690
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346691
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## AP919

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK to me


I won!  $35 + $5 shipping = a steal!  Thanks so much again for confirming the authenticity; I just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't tricking me!


----------



## baglady.1

AP919 said:


> I won!  $35 + $5 shipping = a steal!  Thanks so much again for confirming the authenticity; I just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't tricking me!


I Thot U said it was private sale?!?!? 
Where did U win it? sellers name?


----------



## AP919

baglady.1 said:


> I Thot U said it was private sale?!?!?
> Where did U win it? sellers name?



No, I said it was eBay and posted the eBay link originally.  The seller's name is mark_inc.


----------



## baglady.1

AP919 said:


> No, I said it was eBay and posted the eBay link originally.  The seller's name is mark_inc.


 My Bad!
Did not realize you were from prior auth. 
That is a great deal! Congrats!


----------



## AP919

baglady.1 said:


> My Bad!
> Did not realize you were from prior auth.
> That is a great deal! Congrats!


It's okay.  There are a lot of people on here asking for things.


----------



## AntoniaS

Hi. I wonder if you lovely people can tell me anything about this Fendi- it's my mums!


----------



## fatcat2523

Please help me authenticate this

Item: Fendi J Pom Pom charm
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/391456718679 
Seller: fashionfullcircle 
Item no: 391456718679

Thank you


----------



## foudesac

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Vintage Fendi



Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Please help me authenticate this
> 
> Item: Fendi J Pom Pom charm
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/391456718679
> Seller: fashionfullcircle
> Item no: 391456718679
> 
> Thank you


 Looks good


----------



## fatcat2523

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thank you so much


----------



## Sandyiei

Hi Everyone, 

i bought a peekaboo mini from tradesy and received it today. there is a 4 day return policy. can you help me authenticate it before then? i've included close up pictures. i very much appreciate it. thank you in advance 

item name: fendi peekaboo mini beige
item number: 15486454
seller ID: fashion addict
link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-beige-15486454/


----------



## Sandyiei

3 more pictures:


----------



## Jannet1218

Hello everyone, I'm Janet, and I doubt my bag has bought some time, if you can see whether or not my original bag. Thank you very much in advance.
https://goo.gl/photos/haWhW1VRJvcjcW5N8


----------



## baglady.1

Sandyiei said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> i bought a peekaboo mini from tradesy and received it today. there is a 4 day return policy. can you help me authenticate it before then? i've included close up pictures. i very much appreciate it. thank you in advance
> 
> item name: fendi peekaboo mini beige
> item number: 15486454
> seller ID: fashion addict
> link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...15486454/[/URL
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE] Looks good :tup:


----------



## baglady.1

Jannet1218 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm Janet, and I doubt my bag has bought some time, if you can see whether or not my original bag. Thank you very much in advance.
> https://goo.gl/photos/haWhW1VRJvcjcW5N8


 This bag is not original. It is fake


----------



## Sandyiei

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


thank you so so much! cant wait to take her out


----------



## Jannet1218

Thank you very much


----------



## bickyi

Please authenticate the following. Thanks in advance!! 

Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI Zucca Canvas and Leather Billfold Brown
Item Number: 262431889889
Seller ID: reference-shop
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431889889?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## bickyi

bickyi said:


> Please authenticate the following:
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI Zucca Canvas and Leather Billfold Brown
> Item Number: 262431889889
> Seller ID: reference-shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431889889?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


More photos:


----------



## june79

Dear Gilrs, please help me to authenticate this bag.
Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi Black Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 252368995146
Seller ID: lulager
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252368995146?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The seller has provided additional photos. Thank you in advance


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Please authenticate the following. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI Zucca Canvas and Leather Billfold Brown
> Item Number: 262431889889
> Seller ID: reference-shop
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262431889889?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It looks pretty good to me, but check to see if there is a serial # imprinted on the leather, often hidden under a flap....


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear Gilrs, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Black Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo
> Item Number: 252368995146
> Seller ID: lulager
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252368995146?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> The seller has provided additional photos. Thank you in advance


In the first pic, I need to see the code on the RFID tag...it is hidden on the seam. Please ask for a pic showing the code.


----------



## hcpl

Hi,  I am new to this forum so please bear with me if i make any mistake.  I just recently brought a fendi 2jours med bag from Reebonz Singapore.  I need your kind assistant to advise if this bag is authentic... please help me....

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Med tote
Item Number: 8058338139581


----------



## hcpl

hcpl said:


> Hi,  I am new to this forum so please bear with me if i make any mistake.  I just recently brought a fendi 2jours med bag from Reebonz Singapore.  I need your kind assistant to advise if this bag is authentic... please help me....
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Med tote
> Item Number: 8058338139581



This is a close up


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> In the first pic, I need to see the code on the RFID tag...it is hidden on the seam. Please ask for a pic showing the code.



Dear BagLady, the seller wrote the following: The code is halfway through the seam. I managed to pull the cotton tag and I hope I'm reading this right. It reads the following: 02044945

Here is the pic, hope it would help. Tnx


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear BagLady, the seller wrote the following: The code is halfway through the seam. I managed to pull the cotton tag and I hope I'm reading this right. It reads the following: 02044945
> 
> Here is the pic, hope it would help. Tnx


Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

hcpl said:


> Hi,  I am new to this forum so please bear with me if i make any mistake.  I just recently brought a fendi 2jours med bag from Reebonz Singapore.  I need your kind assistant to advise if this bag is authentic... please help me....
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Med tote
> Item Number: 8058338139581


 Looks good!


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!



Thanks a lot.


----------



## theclassic

Fendi Orange Peekaboo
Med/Selleria

Seller: Stephanieviet

Item #:131819764909

Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/13181976490...8c2f41cb40c&bu=43133725527&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

Comments: Can you see the logo hardware enough to make a determination? Do I need to ask for closer up? I am suspicious especially of the last pic... it is a clear shot of the inner metal tag. Does this leather even look like selleria?

Thank you so much for your time! Cheers ~


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Fendi Orange Peekaboo
> Med/Selleria
> 
> Seller: Stephanieviet
> 
> Item #:131819764909
> 
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/13181976490...8c2f41cb40c&bu=43133725527&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> Comments: Can you see the logo hardware enough to make a determination? Do I need to ask for closer up? I am suspicious especially of the last pic... it is a clear shot of the inner metal tag. Does this leather even look like selleria?
> 
> Thank you so much for your time! Cheers ~


 It's a yucky Fake!


----------



## hcpl

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good!


Dearest baglady,  

Thank you so much for the reply.. I am grateful that we have this forum here to help identify fake bags... I tried to asked if the Fendi's boutique here in singapore able to help me but they will not entertain bags that are not brought from their own shop  i felt upset but what to do...   Now i can have a peace of mind and finally sleep better tonight... I was so damn worried last night till i can't have a proper sleep... i saw some negative reviews from reebonz lately so i was doubting after i got the bag from them.... After all no women would spend thousands and find out their bags are fake... thank you so much again........ I can now carry my fendi bag out with pride and no doubts..


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good to me, but check to see if there is a serial # imprinted on the leather, often hidden under a flap....


Thank you baglady! It took me a while, but I think I found it! Does it still look good?


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> It's a yucky Fake!



Yuck!!!! That was my gut feeling... thank you for confirming!! Much appreciated


----------



## baglady.1

hcpl said:


> Dearest baglady,
> 
> Thank you so much for the reply.. I am grateful that we have this forum here to help identify fake bags... I tried to asked if the Fendi's boutique here in singapore able to help me but they will not entertain bags that are not brought from their own shop  i felt upset but what to do...   Now i can have a peace of mind and finally sleep better tonight... I was so damn worried last night till i can't have a proper sleep... i saw some negative reviews from reebonz lately so i was doubting after i got the bag from them.... After all no women would spend thousands and find out their bags are fake... thank you so much again........ I can now carry my fendi bag out with pride and no doubts..


 Thank you for for your kind words and I am happy to facilitate a little peace of mind and a good nights sleep...


----------



## baglady.1

bickyi said:


> Thank you baglady! It took me a while, but I think I found it! Does it still look good?


 Absolutely! 100% authentic Fendi! Good work!


----------



## theclassic

OK I am hoping to make my first peekaboo purchase soon - I am looking at 2 more bags right now. The first:

Navy Medium Selleria

Seller: dzh.medina

Item #: 182138150753

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...150753?hash=item2a68479f61:g:2EAAAOSwxehXPZ0o


----------



## theclassic

And this one:

Black Medium Selleria

Seller: sheuk32

Item #: 152089763704

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...b9690bd&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182138150753

Thank you!!


----------



## bickyi

baglady.1 said:


> Absolutely! 100% authentic Fendi! Good work!


Yay! Thank you so much baglady! I don't know much about Fendi, and I have no idea what the original retail was, but looking at this from Saks, I'll say I got a pretty good deal! 90% off, I'm thrilled!

Thanks again! I don't know what I would do without your expertise here on the Fendi forum! :urock:


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> OK I am hoping to make my first peekaboo purchase soon - I am looking at 2 more bags right now. The first:
> 
> Navy Medium Selleria
> 
> Seller: dzh.medina
> 
> Item #: 182138150753
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...150753?hash=item2a68479f61:g:2EAAAOSwxehXPZ0o


 It's fake


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> And this one:
> 
> Black Medium Selleria
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Item #: 152089763704
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...b9690bd&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182138150753
> 
> Thank you!!


I will need a photo of the other side of the black cloth fendi tag (called an RFID) inside the bag. I need to be able to read the code on this tag.


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> And this one:
> 
> Black Medium Selleria
> 
> Seller: sheuk32
> 
> Item #: 152089763704
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...b9690bd&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=182138150753
> 
> Thank you!!


Thank you Lady! Enjoy the wallet....!


----------



## june79

Dear girls, would really appreciate if you could help me with this bag. 
Item Name Fendi Regular Peekaboo:
Link (if available, if not, provide source): none, private seller


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear girls, would really appreciate if you could help me with this bag.
> Item Name Fendi Regular Peekaboo:
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): none, private seller


 Curious minds wish to know the source of the private seller....but I will you know it is Fake anyways.


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Curious minds wish to know the source of the private seller....but I will you know it is Fake anyways.


Baglady, really appreciate your prompt answer. We have a website here in Russia, where people sell their personal goods. And the bag is from there, the owner said that she purchased this bag from the large lux department store in Moscow. I guess, that was lie. Thanks a lot.


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Baglady, really appreciate your prompt answer. We have a website here in Russia, where people sell their personal goods. And the bag is from there, the owner said that she purchased this bag from the large lux department store in Moscow. I guess, that was lie. Thanks a lot.


 It sounds a little like Craigslist here in the US, be careful - rarely find authentic buys here on that venue.
 GL with your search.


----------



## SoteraCristi

Hello, Is there a serial number for this fendi bag? I bought it at Fendi short hills mall in NJ possibly 25-30 years ago & had put it on eBay & someone bought it  & questioning the authenticity.


----------



## baglady.1

SoteraCristi said:


> Hello, Is there a serial number for this fendi bag? I bought it at Fendi short hills mall in NJ possibly 25-30 years ago & had put it on eBay & someone bought it  & questioning the authenticity.


In general, you should use a paid authenticator for an opinion when it is an item you sold. 
However I may make exception if you follow our guidelines:
Please provide:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Provide close clear 
serial # strip or patch,
all logo hardware or impressions,
 interior & exteriors.


----------



## SoteraCristi

Thank you so much for making an exemption. I'm a newbie to this type of forum. Thank you in advance. 
Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Vintage Fendi Canvas Boston
Item Number: 262379286008
Seller ID: SoteraCristi
Link:http: //www.ebay.com/itm/262379286008?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


----------



## SoteraCristi

I'm having difficulty attaching photos -so sorry


----------



## SoteraCristi

I was getting this error message below:
The following errors occurred with your submission:
This forum requires that you wait 120 seconds between posts. Please try again in 23 seconds.


----------



## SoteraCristi

So embarrassed to even post this old bag but I want to know why there is no serial number on it. Thanks so kindly for your expertise.


----------



## SoteraCristi

More photo


----------



## SoteraCristi

Last photo


----------



## candiholics

Hi, I am looking at this Fendi 2Jours and need expert's help  The seller is keeping her luggage tag though. Thank you!

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite Grey and Silver Colorblock Shopper Bag RRP $2000 USED 
Item Number: 182141294466
Seller: policy_of_style
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182141294466 

Additional photo


----------



## Crayola

Hi Expert,

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Chef handbag.

Item Name: FENDI Zucca Chef Small Shoulder Bag Tobacco White Brown
Item Number: 301964340302
Seller ID: fashionphileoutlet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...340302?hash=item464e7a2c4e:g:FEwAAOSwDV1XQzjD

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Thank you so much


----------



## baglady.1

SoteraCristi said:


> Thank you so much for making an exemption. I'm a newbie to this type of forum. Thank you in advance.
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi Canvas Boston
> Item Number: 262379286008
> Seller ID: SoteraCristi
> Link:http: //www.ebay.com/itm/262379286008?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1561.l2649


 It looks consistent with vintage Fendi. However I often see a serial # in gold letters either imprinted on the lining or inside the pocket or on a tag sewn into a seam.. Over time, they sometimes rub off. But other than that, the bag looks fine.


----------



## baglady.1

candiholics said:


> Hi, I am looking at this Fendi 2Jours and need expert's help  The seller is keeping her luggage tag though. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite Grey and Silver Colorblock Shopper Bag RRP $2000 USED
> Item Number: 182141294466
> Seller: policy_of_style
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182141294466
> 
> Additional photo
> View attachment 3364913
> 
> View attachment 3364914
> 
> View attachment 3364915
> 
> View attachment 3364916


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Crayola said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi Chef handbag.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Zucca Chef Small Shoulder Bag Tobacco White Brown
> Item Number: 301964340302
> Seller ID: fashionphileoutlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...340302?hash=item464e7a2c4e:g:FEwAAOSwDV1XQzjD
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you soon.
> 
> Thank you so much


 Authentic Fendi


----------



## candiholics

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi




Brilliant  Thank you baglady!

Now I will have to go browse the bag bug thread


----------



## Crayola

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic Fendi


Thank you so much, Baglady


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this ...

Item name: Fendi monster peekaboo leather handbag
Item number:  112006438018
Seller:  celebritystylistcloset
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-monst...438018?hash=item1a141a9c82:g:-tsAAOSwSWJXQ8ZQ

Comments:  I did request for additional pictures and am waiting for the seller's response.

Thank you.


----------



## SoteraCristi

I used the bag so much back in the days. Thank you kindly for your input..


----------



## baglady.1

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this ...
> 
> Item name: Fendi monster peekaboo leather handbag
> Item number:  112006438018
> Seller:  celebritystylistcloset
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-monst...438018?hash=item1a141a9c82:g:-tsAAOSwSWJXQ8ZQ
> 
> Comments:  I did request for additional pictures and am waiting for the seller's response.
> 
> Thank you.


 Pretty sure its fake....


----------



## LoveM&S

I bought a continental wallet from a online store. I would really appreciate your help!
I tried my best to take pictures, but a couple of them might not be captured well. If they are not good enough, I'll take them again. TIA


----------



## LoveM&S

Continued...


----------



## LoveM&S

Last.


----------



## Crayola

Hello Baglady,

Why are some of the hologram stickers have two alphabets followed by 5 numbers, and others have numbers only?

Kindly let me hear from you soon.

Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

LoveM&S said:


> Last.




Need to see a pic of the serial number embossed on the largest bill slot...


----------



## accio sacculus

Crayola said:


> Hello Baglady,
> 
> Why are some of the hologram stickers have two alphabets followed by 5 numbers, and others have numbers only?
> 
> Kindly let me hear from you soon.
> 
> Thank you!




This depends on the year the item was produced...


----------



## LoveM&S

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a pic of the serial number embossed on the largest bill slot...


 
Thank you, accio sacculus!
Wow, I was so surprized to find the embossed serial number. When I took the pictures, I thought I checked the wallet thoroughly. Clearly not! 


I took the pictures of the serial number, but they didn't come out well because of the poor lighting. I did some edit to brighten the pictures, but I'm not sure if it's good enough.


----------



## Crayola

accio sacculus said:


> This depends on the year the item was produced...


Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

LoveM&S said:


> Thank you, accio sacculus!
> Wow, I was so surprized to find the embossed serial number. When I took the pictures, I thought I checked the wallet thoroughly. Clearly not!
> 
> 
> I took the pictures of the serial number, but they didn't come out well because of the poor lighting. I did some edit to brighten the pictures, but I'm not sure if it's good enough.



Looks good!


----------



## fatcat2523

Please authenticate this for me since I lost my bid last time

Item: Fendi Minty charm

Item number: 112007569863

Seller: Nikki.koki

Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/112007569863


----------



## fatcat2523

2nd one

Item: Fendi Minty charm

Item number: 322116619503

Seller: rotterose-13

Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/322116619053 

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

fatcat2523 said:


> Please authenticate this for me since I lost my bid last time
> 
> Item: Fendi Minty charm
> 
> Item number: 112007569863
> 
> Seller: Nikki.koki
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/112007569863



Need to see pics of the actual charm and not stock photos to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

fatcat2523 said:


> 2nd one
> 
> Item: Fendi Minty charm
> 
> Item number: 322116619503
> 
> Seller: rotterose-13
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/322116619053
> 
> Thank you



Looks good


----------



## Karrieeec

Please authenticate this

Item: Fendi Peekaboo Leather Tote

Item number: 2651420

Seller: ULRIKE 

Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...low-peekaboo-leather-tote-fendi-2651420.shtml

Thank you girls!


----------



## LoveM&S

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


 
Thank you for your help, accio sacculus. 
I was looking for this color and style for a while, but everywhere I found, had out of stock. Fiiiinally I got it! Thank you again. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## RebeccaYu

Please authenticate this for me. I just win the bid.
Thank you!!!
item name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Monster Eyes Satchel Bag, Black

Item number: 282044510957

Seller:  addosmarket

drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLccDZUMnFqdU1HWUk
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcUmRzMnFvT0JsZ0k
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVlJZS3hiZVltYUU
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcRWFXWnNrdU00emc
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcc3VEUEJublNDQTQ
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcUkFEYm1DQ29Mdk0
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcNWZxWjY0RjFibkk
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVm1XZjJNVXdfTm8
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcbUp6dFhFUDl4WnM
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcZWlnSTZ1Sjl5eDA
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcX2liN0RLSnR5Vnc
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcXzhRR0lEdW5KdTg


----------



## Baghera

baglady.1 said:


> Pretty sure its fake....



Thanks a lot for the save!


----------



## fatcat2523

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you accio sacculus for your help. I have pulled the trigger and bought the charm. It was my 1st charm. Thank you for making my dream comes true. thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Karrieeec said:


> Please authenticate this
> 
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo Leather Tote
> 
> Item number: 2651420
> 
> Seller: ULRIKE
> 
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...low-peekaboo-leather-tote-fendi-2651420.shtml
> 
> Thank you girls!




Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

francescaf2704 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone please be able to authenticate my Fendi Selleria tote?
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it on Ebay over a year ago so no longer have the link. I also have no idea of the item name or number so if anyone could suggest the official name for this bag I would be interested to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Images here:
> 
> 
> 
> https://uk.pinterest.com/francescaf2704/fendi/
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks in advance!




It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

RebeccaYu said:


> Please authenticate this for me. I just win the bid.
> Thank you!!!
> item name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Monster Eyes Satchel Bag, Black
> 
> Item number: 282044510957
> 
> Seller:  addosmarket
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLccDZUMnFqdU1HWUk
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcUmRzMnFvT0JsZ0k
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVlJZS3hiZVltYUU
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcRWFXWnNrdU00emc
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcc3VEUEJublNDQTQ
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcUkFEYm1DQ29Mdk0
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcNWZxWjY0RjFibkk
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVm1XZjJNVXdfTm8
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcbUp6dFhFUDl4WnM
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcZWlnSTZ1Sjl5eDA
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcX2liN0RLSnR5Vnc
> drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcXzhRR0lEdW5KdTg




Looks good, IMO!


----------



## RebeccaYu

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks a lot! I am now confident to pay it.

This is the 2rd one. 

Item:Fendi heart Pom Pom Charm Keychain

No item number. From a reseller.

drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcTWlsU0hiVDVEclE
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVmJpVWZtRnljMFE
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcdFNBTGw3Q0hsRUE
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcNEprMzc4LWRPM0U
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcanNGXzhKV1NWaVE
drive.google.com/open?id=0B7SoJzXvSXLcVTFCUGY3VGFLX2s


----------



## carterg

hello all it's been a while since i have been to the site 0 hectic life - i would really appreciate advice on this bag -  if you can tell me if it is the real deal or not i thank you greatly
www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Fendi-Mon...652408?hash=item3ac45ed4f8:g:OwwAAOSwoJZXRkVD


----------



## carterg

www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MONSTERS-SEL...105609?hash=item1c67b69e49:g:gGcAAOSwYmZXEzYU


----------



## carterg

the seller swears ir is real it way to cheap - your thoughts ? thank you 

https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/clo/5590837641.html


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Hi all,
I bought this bag today and I like it a lot but was wondering if it is real.  I've had trouble posting pictures but I will give it a shot.  The serial # is 80307-774 and stamped in gold on the inside of the bag.  The bag is white with a single tan vertical stripe down the center of one side and tan leather and white handles with a 12½" drop (approximately)  It is a zip top with a single zipper compartment inside
It measures approximately 17½ wide by 12½" high and 2" deep.  The white part is really pretty, somewhat shiny and the interior is entirely lined in white leather.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## WHATSTHIS

I see that one of the photos that failed was the photo of the purse overall. Let me try again!  sorry the photos are really not very good.  the last one, in which the bag looks khaki almost, is the front of the bag. i have a few close ups of the brown/tan leather vertical stripe running down the front.
Thanks again for help authenticating the bag and also if anyone knows what the name of the bag is and when it is from (if it is real)


----------



## Jannet1218

Hi, I just saw a new ad on ebay, Fendi backpack. I'm interested in buying but I have doubts about authenticity. Or you can help me. I requested has seller more photos, but I think most important photos has. Thanks in advance. Jannet

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122001035497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Karrieeec

Hi 

Can you please authentic this?
The seller says it doesnt hologram tag or serial number tag...

Item: Black peekaboo

Link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/black-leather-bag-fendi-2595888.shtml


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Hello again, I have taken better photos of the white and tan "fendi" tote bag I bought with the hope that they will better enable someone to authenticate it and, if it is real, let me know what kind of bag it is and when it is from. Thanks so much!
I will make another post with a few more photos


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Here are a few more photos of the bag I just posted.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## accio sacculus

carterg said:


> hello all it's been a while since i have been to the site 0 hectic life - i would really appreciate advice on this bag -  if you can tell me if it is the real deal or not i thank you greatly
> www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Fendi-Mon...652408?hash=item3ac45ed4f8:g:OwwAAOSwoJZXRkVD



It's a horrible fake!    I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## accio sacculus

carterg said:


> www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MONSTERS-SEL...105609?hash=item1c67b69e49:g:gGcAAOSwYmZXEzYU



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

carterg said:


> the seller swears ir is real it way to cheap - your thoughts ? thank you
> 
> https://newyork.craigslist.org/fct/clo/5590837641.html



Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

WHATSTHIS said:


> Hi all,
> I bought this bag today and I like it a lot but was wondering if it is real.  I've had trouble posting pictures but I will give it a shot.  The serial # is 80307-774 and stamped in gold on the inside of the bag.  The bag is white with a single tan vertical stripe down the center of one side and tan leather and white handles with a 12½" drop (approximately)  It is a zip top with a single zipper compartment inside
> It measures approximately 17½ wide by 12½" high and 2" deep.  The white part is really pretty, somewhat shiny and the interior is entirely lined in white leather.  Thanks for your assistance.



Please refer to Post #1 for the posting rules and requirements...


----------



## WHATSTHIS

Hi, 
I am reposting in what I hope is the right form in an effort to obtain an authentication of a bag I purchased already.
There is no hologram tag
There is no RFID tag
I am including photos of the interior and exterior of the bag and all logo hardware
I appreciate your assistance very much.
I am also including, in this message, the measurements of the bag.  Thank you very much.
I am going to post the balance of the photos in a second message.


----------



## WHATSTHIS

more photos of bag I just posted -- thanks


----------



## Jannet1218

Jannet1218 said:


> Hi, I just saw a new ad on ebay, Fendi backpack. I'm interested in buying but I have doubts about authenticity. Or you can help me. I requested has seller more photos, but I think most important photos has. Thanks in advance. Jannet
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122001035497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


FENDI BACKPACK BAG BAGS EYES MONSTER BLACK
Seller: pavel-1979 
eBay item number:122001035497

http://www.ebay.com/itm/122001035497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&rmvSB=true


----------



## RueMonge

WHATSTHIS said:


> more photos of bag I just posted -- thanks



The authenticators also need to know the source of the bag...where you bought it.


----------



## asiatica

Hello authenticators, can you have a look at this bag please, thank you very much!

Name: Fendi 2jours
Seller: sarahuk2011
Item no: 17220607363
Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Fendi-2Jours-red-medium-bag-Olivia-Palermo-/172206207363


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> Please authenticate this for me since I lost my bid last time
> 
> Item: Fendi Minty charm
> 
> Item number: 112007569863
> 
> Seller: Nikki.koki
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/112007569863







accio sacculus said:


> Need to see pics of the actual charm and not stock photos to confirm...




Hi accio sacculus 

I have got more photo on the charm. Please advice, thank you


----------



## WHATSTHIS

In answer to the question, where did I get the bag, I bought it at Goodwill in New Rochelle, New York.
Thanks again -- I hope this is in the right format for you.


----------



## WHATSTHIS

WHATSTHIS said:


> I see that one of the photos that failed was the photo of the purse overall. Let me try again!  sorry the photos are really not very good.  the last one, in which the bag looks khaki almost, is the front of the bag. i have a few close ups of the brown/tan leather vertical stripe running down the front.
> Thanks again for help authenticating the bag and also if anyone knows what the name of the bag is and when it is from (if it is real)


In answer to the question, where did I get the bag, I bought it at Goodwill in New Rochelle, New York.
Thanks again -- I hope this is in the right format for you.


----------



## WHATSTHIS

RueMonge said:


> The authenticators also need to know the source of the bag...where you bought it.



sorry to keep answering this all over the place but I wasn't sure how to post it as a reply to your statement but here it goes again,

In answer to the question, where did I get the bag, I bought it at Goodwill in New Rochelle, New York.
Thanks again --


----------



## baglady.1

WHATSTHIS said:


> sorry to keep answering this all over the place but I wasn't sure how to post it as a reply to your statement but here it goes again,
> 
> In answer to the question, where did I get the bag, I bought it at Goodwill in New Rochelle, New York.
> Thanks again --


Your Fendi bag is authentic Vintage tote.


----------



## baglady.1

asiatica said:


> Hello authenticators, can you have a look at this bag please, thank you very much!
> 
> Name: Fendi 2jours
> Seller: sarahuk2011
> Item no: 17220607363
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Fendi-2Jours-red-medium-bag-Olivia-Palermo-/172206207363


Provide close clear Photo of
RFID tag - both sides including the code in visible disclosure,
serial # strip or patch,

and all logo hardware or impressions....


----------



## baglady.1

Jannet1218 said:


> FENDI BACKPACK BAG BAGS EYES MONSTER BLACK
> Seller: pavel-1979
> eBay item number:122001035497
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122001035497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&rmvSB=true


It is fake


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi accio sacculus
> 
> I have got more photo on the charm. Please advice, thank you
> View attachment 3370247
> 
> View attachment 3370248
> 
> View attachment 3370249


 Looks good


----------



## WHATSTHIS

baglady.1 said:


> Your Fendi bag is authentic Vintage tote.


Thank you so much!!  I appreciate your time and am pretty darn happy.


----------



## asiatica

baglady.1 said:


> Provide close clear Photo of
> RFID tag - both sides including the code in visible disclosure,
> serial # strip or patch,
> 
> and all logo hardware or impressions....



Here they are


----------



## Karrieeec

Hi 

Can you please authentic this?
The seller says it doesnt hologram tag or serial number tag...

Item: Black peekaboo

Link:
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2595888.shtml
Karrieeec is online now REPORT


----------



## baglady.1

asiatica said:


> Here they are
> 
> Name: Fendi 2jours
> Seller: sarahuk2011
> Item no: 17220607363
> Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Fendi-2Jours-...-/172206207363]


 Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Karrieeec said:


> Hi
> 
> Can you please authentic this?
> The seller says it doesnt hologram tag or serial number tag...
> 
> Item: Black peekaboo
> 
> Link:
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/w...-2595888.shtml
> Karrieeec is online now REPORT


 She just hasn't found them.
They may be sewn into the lining of the pocket or lining of bag. It should have a leather strip with a code on it - we need to read code. There should be a hologram tag, we need to see that, esp side with hologram. It also may have an rfid tag (black cloth with scissors on it).


----------



## robynbenz

I hope you can assist.  I have included the link to the bag I just received and have added additional photos of the RFID tag.  My main concern is it does not match the other 3 identical bags I own and it is missing the holligram tag. 

Item Name:  Fendi Anna Selleria 1322
Item#:  282044538282
Seller:  cefaljoa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/282044538282?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## robynbenz

Front side


----------



## baglady.1

robynbenz said:


> I hope you can assist.  I have included the link to the bag I just received and have added additional photos of the RFID tag.  My main concern is it does not match the other 3 identical bags I own and it is missing the holligram tag.
> 
> Item Name:  Fendi Anna Selleria 1322
> Item#:  282044538282
> Seller:  cefaljoa
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/282044538282?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


 Gorgeous Bag!
 it is Authentic


----------



## asiatica

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic



I can't wait to receive it! Thank you!


----------



## robynbenz

baglady.1 said:


> Gorgeous Bag!
> it is Authentic



Thank you for your quick reply!  Very relieved


----------



## sovookaya

Hi 
Can you please authentic this?
Thank you!
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo White Large

Seller: private seller
https://cloclo9.datacloudmail.ru/we...image-02-06-16-09-58-1.jpeg?x-email=undefined
https://cloclo9.datacloudmail.ru/we...image-02-06-16-09-58-2.jpeg?x-email=undefined
https://cloclo9.datacloudmail.ru/we...image-02-06-16-09-58-3.jpeg?x-email=undefined
https://cloclo9.datacloudmail.ru/we...image-02-06-16-09-58-4.jpeg?x-email=undefined
https://cloclo9.datacloudmail.ru/we...image-02-06-16-09-58-5.jpeg?x-email=undefined


----------



## baglady.1

sovookaya said:


> Hi
> Can you please authentic this?
> Thank you!
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo White Large
> 
> Seller: private seller


 In the future please post photos of the bag itself (front, back & inside)...but it appears authentic


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there, I'm addicted to bug now. Could you please authenticate this for me

Item: Fendi Tria eye charm
Seller: Starsquiggly
Item number: 152110773826
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/152110773826 
Thank you


----------



## emilybarrett

Hi there! I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it off tradesy and the seller said that it is from ruelala.com which is a flash sale site. I know flash sale sites sometimes have holograms and serial tags cut out for some reason. This bag has the hologram cut out, but the other side of the RFID tag is still there. I just need some reassurance it's real - all research done has pointed to it being authentic. 

Thanks so much!!

Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours Beige Tote

Here is a link to the folder of the pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhYlBRR3ZGX3hkR00&usp=sharing


----------



## Dkiks01

Hi everyone, I purchased a preloved Fendi Peekaboo from online reseller. Can someone please let me know if my perkaboo is authentic...under the zipper area..there are no double inverted FF's logo under the zipper. I can post more photos later....please! Thank you.


----------



## fatcat2523

Sorry for keep asking, here is another one

Item: Fendi bag charm
Seller: Ariana.anton
Item number: 282056506372
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/282056506372 

I am interested these 2 for now. Thank you so much


----------



## Baghera

Please authenticate this Fendi from eBay

Item Name:  Fendi Peekaboo Regular Size
Item No:  322122148635
Seller:  2015.ragas
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322122148635

Comment:  I have been looking for this color combination but on examination of seller's pictures the screws are not aligned and makes me question that it is a very good fake.  My purseforum searched revealed the seller 2015.ragas has listed a fake Celine in the past.


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there, I'm addicted to bug now. Could you please authenticate this for me
> 
> Item: Fendi Tria eye charm
> Seller: Starsquiggly
> Item number: 152110773826
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/152110773826
> Thank you


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

emilybarrett said:


> Hi there! I need help authenticating this bag. I bought it off tradesy and the seller said that it is from ruelala.com which is a flash sale site. I know flash sale sites sometimes have holograms and serial tags cut out for some reason. This bag has the hologram cut out, but the other side of the RFID tag is still there. I just need some reassurance it's real - all research done has pointed to it being authentic.
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2 Jours Beige Tote
> 
> Here is a link to the folder of the pictures: https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_EQ42d5zDQhYlBRR3ZGX3hkR00&usp=sharing


The tag you show is the back side of hologram tag. What does the front side look like?


----------



## baglady.1

Dkiks01 said:


> Hi everyone, I purchased a preloved Fendi Peekaboo from online reseller. Can someone please let me know if my perkaboo is authentic...under the zipper area..there are no double inverted FF's logo under the zipper. I can post more photos later....please! Thank you.


 I realize U R new here, but please follow the rules - see post #1 of this thread and my signature line for our requirements.


----------



## baglady.1

Baghera said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi from eBay
> 
> Item Name:  Fendi Peekaboo Regular Size
> Item No:  322122148635
> Seller:  2015.ragas
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322122148635
> 
> Comment:  I have been looking for this color combination but on examination of seller's pictures the screws are not aligned and makes me question that it is a very good fake.  My purseforum searched revealed the seller 2015.ragas has listed a fake Celine in the past.


 I need to see the other side of the RFID tag (FENDI) shown, clear enough to read the code on it. I also need a pic of the leather serial # strip - clear enough to read code. It should be sewn into the pocket lining opposite the rfid.


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Sorry for keep asking, here is another one
> 
> Item: Fendi bag charm
> Seller: Ariana.anton
> Item number: 282056506372
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/282056506372
> 
> I am interested these 2 for now. Thank you so much


 Looks good


----------



## fatcat2523

Thank you


----------



## Baghera

baglady.1 said:


> I need to see the other side of the RFID tag (FENDI) shown, clear enough to read the code on it. I also need a pic of the leather serial # strip - clear enough to read code. It should be sewn into the pocket lining opposite the rfid.


Thank you I sent the seller another message requesting these pictures.


----------



## Tonia55

Hi I purchased this bag today at a local consignment shop. Can someone please help me authenticate it.
Thanks &#128522;


----------



## Tonia55

Did all my pics post?


----------



## baglady.1

Tonia55 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag today at a local consignment shop. Can someone please help me authenticate it.
> Thanks &#128522;


 Looks good


----------



## fatcat2523

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good




Thank you baglady, I really appreciate your help, but I decided not to purchase this. Since I noticed the seller got a lot feedback from knockoff China seller for the charm. I am scared away from it. Thank you for your effort


----------



## Yorkielee

I purchased the following purse on tradesy, but just found your site. Can you tell me if this is real? I looked inside the pocket for a tag and was unable to find a serial number. It feels and looks exactly like one I'd had stolen from me years ago, but I'm definitely not an expert. I tried to follow the format, but I don't know the name of the purse or any addl info.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-10894522/


----------



## baglady.1

Yorkielee said:


> I purchased the following purse on tradesy, but just found your site. Can you tell me if this is real? I looked inside the pocket for a tag and was unable to find a serial number. It feels and looks exactly like one I'd had stolen from me years ago, but I'm definitely not an expert. I tried to follow the format, but I don't know the name of the purse or any addl info.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-10894522/


 Usually the serial # is imprinted in metallic ink on the lining of the pocket or bag on these vintage bags. Sometimes it flakes off. Otherwise the bag looks authentic to me....


----------



## Tonia55

Yay!! Thank you so much &#128522;


----------



## Yorkielee

Thank you so much baglady!!! It was a nostalgic buy, but my biggest fear is walking around with a fake. Do you know the style? I tried to find a store to purchase it, but I was never able to find a new one again. Did they discontinue?


----------



## emilybarrett

baglady.1 said:


> The tag you show is the back side of hologram tag. What does the front side look like?


hi there! the front of the tag should be in the folder, I renamed it to "hologramtag" let me know if you don't see it! thanks so much!


----------



## baglady.1

emilybarrett said:


> hi there! the front of the tag should be in the folder, I renamed it to "hologramtag" let me know if you don't see it! thanks so much!


It looks like they took out the rfid tag also...looks like this:



It appears to meet a/o authenticity requirements - but I never say 100% authentic without the tags...hope u understand.


----------



## emilybarrett

yeah it looks like they took it out unfortunately, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## NoeGal

*I would be happy if you can give your opinion on the authenticity of this item:

Item Name: bag FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER + KARLITO borsa tasche sac*
*Item Number: *172227533988
*Seller ID: *16italianstyle
*Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/172227533988

Many thanks!
*


----------



## amstevens714

May I ask for assistance?

Item: Fendi zucca hobo
Seller: cashinmybag 
Item#:86482
Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/fendi-8br447-brown-zucca-canvas-shoulder-bag/

Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

NoeGal said:


> *I would be happy if you can give your opinion on the authenticity of this item:
> 
> Item Name: bag FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER + KARLITO borsa tasche sac*
> *Item Number: *172227533988
> *Seller ID: *16italianstyle
> *Link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/172227533988
> 
> Many thanks!
> *


 It is fake!


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> May I ask for assistance?
> 
> Item: Fendi zucca hobo
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item#:86482
> Link: http://www.cashinmybag.com/product/fendi-8br447-brown-zucca-canvas-shoulder-bag/
> 
> Thank you!!


 It would be nice to see the hologram tag & its code, but I am sure it is authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Yorkielee said:


> Thank you so much baglady!!! It was a nostalgic buy, but my biggest fear is walking around with a fake. Do you know the style? I tried to find a store to purchase it, but I was never able to find a new one again. Did they discontinue?


 It is a MAMA bag - which is a classic Fendi Style, just over time Fendi changes things up for a fresh new look.


----------



## designerdesire

Hi there!

Going to a couple weddings and thought these belts would be cool. I have little experience with Fendi, however; they seem to check out, but I'd love some help - especially given the lack of selling history and multiple listings from a low-feedback seller.  Thank you!

Seller: emilimaxwel-0
Platform: eBay
Item Nos.: 191890520351 & 191890518202
Link1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Brown-...520351?hash=item2cad90f91f:g:98AAAOSw9eVXVgzX
Link2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-White-...518202?hash=item2cad90f0ba:g:Ey8AAOSwzJ5XVgu2


----------



## baglady.1

designerdesire said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Going to a couple weddings and thought these belts would be cool. I have little experience with Fendi, however; they seem to check out, but I'd love some help - especially given the lack of selling history and multiple listings from a low-feedback seller.  Thank you!
> 
> Seller: emilimaxwel-0
> Platform: eBay
> Item Nos.: 191890520351 & 191890518202
> Link1: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Brown-...520351?hash=item2cad90f91f:g:98AAAOSw9eVXVgzX
> Link2: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-White-...518202?hash=item2cad90f0ba:g:Ey8AAOSwzJ5XVgu2


 This is not something we have expertise with -- sorry!


----------



## Lew701

I'm new to this forum. Will someone please help determine of this is authentic?  I don't know the name of it. I haven't learned how to attach more photos. Thanks!


----------



## Lew701

Here is a photo of the number inside.


----------



## Lew701

Sorry, i dont know how to upload multiple photos.


----------



## designerdesire

baglady.1 said:


> This is not something we have expertise with -- sorry!



Thanks for your response.  Are there any resources you can think of that might as an alternative?  I don't think men's Fendi (particularly belts) is highly faked, but it's always nice to have a more expert opinion!


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> It would be nice to see the hologram tag & its code, but I am sure it is authentic




Thank you so much! I can post additional photos once it's received, just in case 

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Lew701 said:


> I'm new to this forum. Will someone please help determine of this is authentic?  I don't know the name of it. I haven't learned how to attach more photos. Thanks!


See post #1 of this thread:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
*


----------



## baglady.1

designerdesire said:


> Thanks for your response.  Are there any resources you can think of that might as an alternative?  I don't think men's Fendi (particularly belts) is highly faked, but it's always nice to have a more expert opinion!


 Au contraire, these belts are HIGHLY faked...oodles of replica belts (both genders) I'm afraid. ... Don't know who can give an opinion that really has the knowledge.....


----------



## ariel10

Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi bag bug wallet?

Auction Site or Source: overstock.com
Item Name: Fendi Studded Bag Bugs Crayons Wallet with Chain Strap
Item Number:18753855
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Wallet-with-Chain-Strap/11852608/product.html

I've read mixed reviews about overstock. It looks good at first but the final picture is throwing me off. The overstock's bag has the logo with the words "Made in Italy" on the top right corner of the flap while the one on Fendi website has nothing on it. The stitching on this picture looks suspicious as well. Another thing is, the interior of the bag is slightly different from the authentic one (2nd picture)
Here is the one from Fendi website for comparison.
https://www.fendi.com/gb/chain-cont...eather-with-bag-bugs-pattern/p-8M03655QBF0KUR
Thanks!


----------



## NoeGal

baglady.1 said:


> It is fake!


I was afraid so, but thanks! Luckily did not bid on it!


----------



## baglady.1

ariel10 said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this Fendi bag bug wallet?
> 
> Auction Site or Source: overstock.com
> Item Name: Fendi Studded Bag Bugs Crayons Wallet with Chain Strap
> Item Number:18753855
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...Wallet-with-Chain-Strap/11852608/product.html
> 
> I've read mixed reviews about overstock. It looks good at first but the final picture is throwing me off. The overstock's bag has the logo with the words "Made in Italy" on the top right corner of the flap while the one on Fendi website has nothing on it. The stitching on this picture looks suspicious as well. Another thing is, the interior of the bag is slightly different from the authentic one (2nd picture)
> Here is the one from Fendi website for comparison.
> https://www.fendi.com/gb/chain-cont...eather-with-bag-bugs-pattern/p-8M03655QBF0KUR
> Thanks!


 I see you R new here. Please read our rules!
See Post #1 of this thread & my signature line. Neither item shows the serial # or RFID tag...we don't authenticate stock photos. If you purchase the OS wallet, you can resubmit in the correct format with the necessary photos.


----------



## theclassic

Fendi Peekaboo

Seller: nonnmagdiev_0
Item #: 222140201964
Link:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222140201964?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Comments: 0 feedback seller. I asked her for additional pictures, please see attached. Are they good enough to tell? Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi there,
    Although the listing just ended, I truly hope an expert(s) here can help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo on ebay. Thanking and appreciating your kind assistance in advance.
Auction site/source: Ebay
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo
Item number: 391456674751
Seller ID: elainefuld
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Morrigan3

Hi!
I don't know the exact name, but a search tells me its a 1980's(ish) white Leather rectangle bag with gold-toned hardware.















There is a serial #/stamp on the inside pocket. It's gold lettering, and faded so it's hard to read, it looks like the last 3 numbers are 876?
Thanks, in advance!


----------



## Morrigan3

My 2nd authentication item is a Fendi wallet. gold serial #? 2222.307910/0.049










Thanks!


----------



## mster425

Hi!  I trust this seller, but want to double check. SO excited for this bag!

Item: Small By The Way
Item #: 222144311519
Seller: Cashinmybag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-8BL124-By-The-Way-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/222144311519?hash=item33b8d530df%3Ag%3ACpcAAOSwmtJXVhrN&nma=true&si=e4Ws5qaSzddUPEFAVajf0Iq3mew%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## soph1emj

Hi, is anyone able to authentic this fendi bag http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262433223366?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT. Thank you in advance


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Fendi Peekaboo
> 
> Seller: nonnmagdiev_0
> Item #: 222140201964
> Link:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/222140201964?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Comments: 0 feedback seller. I asked her for additional pictures, please see attached. Are they good enough to tell? Thank you so much for your time!


 I need a better pic of leather serial # strip where I can read the code.


----------



## baglady.1

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi there,
> Although the listing just ended, I truly hope an expert(s) here can help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo on ebay. Thanking and appreciating your kind assistance in advance.
> Auction site/source: Ebay
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item number: 391456674751
> Seller ID: elainefuld
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


See post #1 & my signature line, need pics of hologram tag (if it has one), leather serial # strip & rfid tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Morrigan3 said:


> My 2nd authentication item is a Fendi wallet. gold serial #? 2222.307910/0.049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 Both items appear authentic


----------



## baglady.1

mster425 said:


> Hi!  I trust this seller, but want to double check. SO excited for this bag!
> 
> Item: Small By The Way
> Item #: 222144311519
> Seller: Cashinmybag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-8BL124-By-The-Way-Black-Leather-Crossbody-Bag-/222144311519?hash=item33b8d530df%3Ag%3ACpcAAOSwmtJXVhrN&nma=true&si=e4Ws5qaSzddUPEFAVajf0Iq3mew%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


 Need pic of Rfid tag (front & back incl code) to give opinion.


----------



## baglady.1

soph1emj said:


> Hi, is anyone able to authentic this fendi bag http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262433223366?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT. Thank you in advance


Next time pls use the required format:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
However, the bag is authentic


----------



## soph1emj

baglady.1 said:


> Next time pls use the required format:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> However, the bag is authentic


Oh, sorry this is the first item I have asked to be authenticated. I'll use the format next time. Thank you for authenticating so quickly


----------



## Birkin Babe

Hi!
   Hope this works. Here are some photos of the said Fendi Peekaboo. I do hope you can assist me in authenticating this.
   Thank you

ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black-Leather-Peekaboo-Dual-Compartment-Shoulder-Bag-/391456674751?nma=true&si=VrIWK%252B6PHpT0Xr4wxyUsPTOskSQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## accio sacculus

Birkin Babe said:


> Hi!
> Hope this works. Here are some photos of the said Fendi Peekaboo. I do hope you can assist me in authenticating this.
> Thank you
> 
> ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black-Leather-Peekaboo-Dual-Compartment-Shoulder-Bag-/391456674751?nma=true&si=VrIWK%252B6PHpT0Xr4wxyUsPTOskSQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format..


----------



## toffeeissummer

Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag. 
Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out
Item Number:272268980578
Seller ID:vivaaviva2008
Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268980578?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks a lot


----------



## baglady.1

toffeeissummer said:


> Hi, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out
> Item Number:272268980578
> Seller ID:vivaaviva2008
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268980578?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks a lot


Need pics of RFID tag & serial # imprint.


----------



## ismaieln

Hi! This is my first time posting on purseblog! Sorry for screwing up the format, but it's all fixed now!

Item Source: Tradesy
Item Name: Fendi Dotcom Black Satchel
Item #:12222841
Serial #: 8BN298-5QL-168-8762
RFID #: 02022100
Seller ID: StinkyCat Luxury
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-satchel-black-12222841/


Could you please authenticate my purchase? Below are some photos. 

p.s. The RFID tag was not cut. I cut it to see if there was a hologram inside. 

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## toffeeissummer

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of RFID tag & serial # imprint.



Thanks. I asked seller to uploaded the photos on eBay. Please have a look for me again 

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out
Item Number:272268980578
Seller ID:vivaaviva2008
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268980578

100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out


----------



## amstevens714

Hello!

May I ask for help with this spy?[emoji5]

Item: spy hobo
Seller: fashionphileoutlets 
Item number:301973130292

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Thank you!!


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> I need a better pic of leather serial # strip where I can read the code.



She sent me these - are they good enough to tell? It has ended but she is planning on rellisting... I am unsure in that she has 0 feedback, AND the first pic she used I don't even think is the actual bag - she sent me other pictures and it is much darker brown and has the short shoulder strap (ebay image has adjustable cross body).


----------



## ariel10

baglady.1 said:


> I see you R new here. Please read our rules!
> See Post #1 of this thread & my signature line. Neither item shows the serial # or RFID tag...we don't authenticate stock photos. If you purchase the OS wallet, you can resubmit in the correct format with the necessary photos.



Sorry for not using the right format. Here it is again. The only thing different from fendi website's wallet are the words "Fendi Made in Italy" on the top right corner. Thanks!
Auction Site or Source: overstock.com
Item Name: Fendi Studded Bag Bugs Crayons Wallet with Chain Strap
Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Sh...8/product.html


----------



## baglady.1

ismaieln said:


> Hi! This is my first time posting on purseblog! Sorry for screwing up the format, but it's all fixed now!
> 
> Item Source: Tradesy
> Item Name: Fendi Dotcom Black Satchel
> Item #:12222841
> Serial #: 8BN298-5QL-168-8762
> RFID #: 02022100
> Seller ID: StinkyCat Luxury
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-satchel-black-12222841/
> 
> 
> Could you please authenticate my purchase? Below are some photos.
> 
> p.s. The RFID tag was not cut. I cut it to see if there was a hologram inside.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed![


 It is Authentic Fendi  - newer bags like this no longer have a hologram tag....so do not cut the RFID despite the scissors on it....


----------



## baglady.1

toffeeissummer said:


> Thanks. I asked seller to uploaded the photos on eBay. Please have a look for me again
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out
> Item Number:272268980578
> Seller ID:vivaaviva2008
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268980578
> 
> 100% Authentic Fendi 2016 Dotcom Farfetch Rare Colour Cloud Blue Sold Out



It is authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> She sent me these - are they good enough to tell? It has ended but she is planning on rellisting... I am unsure in that she has 0 feedback, AND the first pic she used I don't even think is the actual bag - she sent me other pictures and it is much darker brown and has the short shoulder strap (ebay image has adjustable cross body).


 It appears to be Authentic  
This bag is from 4-5 years ago...so some differences from newer peekaboos.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> It appears to be Authentic
> This bag is from 4-5 years ago...so some differences from newer peekaboos.



Wonderful!! Thank you so so much!!


----------



## baglady.1

ariel10 said:


> Sorry for not using the right format. Here it is again. The only thing different from fendi website's wallet are the words "Fendi Made in Italy" on the top right corner. Thanks!
> Auction Site or Source: overstock.com
> Item Name: Fendi Studded Bag Bugs Crayons Wallet with Chain Strap
> Link: http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-Sh...8/product.html


 It is Authentic


----------



## rfiwler1

I need authentication have 3 days to return but love it
IMG_2324.JPG


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I ask for help with this spy?[emoji5]
> 
> Item: spy hobo
> Seller: fashionphileoutlets
> Item number:301973130292
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!!




Hi baglady!


I hope you don't mind me bumping [emoji4] if I forgot anything, I apologize.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I ask for help with this spy?[emoji5]
> 
> Item: spy hobo
> Seller: fashionphileoutlets
> Item number:301973130292
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Thank you!!


 Just a case if so many authentifications & so little time! LOL!
This is an authentic Fendi!


----------



## amstevens714

baglady.1 said:


> Just a case if so many authentifications & so little time! LOL!
> 
> This is an authentic Fendi!




You are so kind to devote so much of your time to us... So grateful. Thank you!!


----------



## gballshi15

hi all, i bought a fendi bag from a used store and i wanted to know if its authentic.Even the guy at the store didnt know if it was fake or real.every opinion is appriciated.
thank you all 

http://s19.postimg.org/u24k5jvkj/2c4f96f9_e50a_4e4f_81f2_1ec21df1f486.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/4fieca6j7/2ef8684e_a042_43da_9164_a046ee10132b.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/jzptwb577/062d801c_a463_4032_ba6b_75c2d2373a08.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/5s057nsib/74ddfa6c_6a33_4a11_8fa3_c5cd12a5afa3.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/3opo6i45v/369f7383_6fde_4351_8586_7af05e1395f6.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/c9eejxoyb/570d9196_6a54_4e43_8335_471e238051aa.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/o3m5hkn83/1433d336_a7b0_4d9d_bdd9_696fa89ad99f.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/d2vlqakcz/5856d1e3_a6af_4eef_b3aa_f6dbe5a6e989.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/ss6sjzqc3/7423f2d5_fe14_40ea_82b8_539144fed7ba.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/nklpfj9qr/94460f8c_39ba_42d3_a2e4_c202f74a09e1.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/amtscg2ab/a13c5700_b4ee_4b62_9b4e_f02a82f638c8.jpg
http://s19.postimg.org/ginpzuhlf/e384e948_b0dd_4c2f_824a_ded5eeacfcac.jpg


----------



## gballshi15

hi all i bought a fendi bag, but i wanted to know if it is authentic.
thank you.

http://postimg.org/gallery/nhpgd8v4/


----------



## baglady.1

amstevens714 said:


> You are so kind to devote so much of your time to us... So grateful. Thank you!!


 Awww....TY!


----------



## baglady.1

gballshi15 said:


> hi all, i bought a fendi bag from a used store and i wanted to know if its authentic.Even the guy at the store didnt know if it was fake or real.every opinion is appriciated.
> thank you all



Need pic of hologram tag. It should be sewn into lining or pocket.
But I am pretty sure it is Fake....LMK if you find one.


----------



## rfiwler1




----------



## rfiwler1

Is this authentic?


----------



## baglady.1

rfiwler1 said:


> Is this authentic?


 I realize you are new here, but it is important to follow the rules outlined in post #1 of this thread & my signature line ....(daja vu')...

ALWAYS INCLUDE:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Provide close clear Photo of
serial # strip or patch,
all logo hardware or impressions,
interior & exteriors.

On this vintage item, I will need larger photos to examine the piece, especially more larger/better pics and close ups of all metal logo hardware and the lining of bag (direct down shot with sides spread - use flash), underside of buckle closure and close up of the snap on the body of the bag. Also check for a serial # imprinted on the lining, a tag or pocket interior. HTH


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there

Please help me to authenticate this listing 

Item: Fendi buggie charm 
Seller: komehyo
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/172231056555 
Item number: 172231056555

Thank you so much


----------



## Yan Briones

Item: Fendi two way peekaboo
Link :Auth fendi two way bag https://m.olx.ph/109468364 
Seller: Rj from Philippines
Item ID: 109468364
Please authenticate thank you.


----------



## Yan Briones

Yan Briones said:


> Item: Fendi two way peekaboo
> Link :Auth fendi two way bag https://m.olx.ph/109468364
> Seller: Rj from Philippines
> Item ID: 109468364
> Please authenticate thank you so much.


----------



## Yan Briones

Yan Briones said:


> Yan Briones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Fendi two way peekaboo
> Link :Auth fendi two way bag https://m.olx.ph/109468364
> Seller: Rj from Philippines
> Item ID: 109468364
> Please authenticate thank you so much. Hologram is not intact anymore.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yan Briones

More pictures.....


----------



## toffeeissummer

thanks lovely people here ! please also help me authenticate another fendi bag from same seller 

item name : 100% Auth Fendi By The Way Mini Dark Pink Matches fashion
item  number ; 272268621359
seller id: vivaaviva2008
item link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268621359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## dee681

Hello, I am somewhat new to this site. I am looking at a peekaboo bag on tradesy to buy which I have not done before. Please help me authenticate this: 

Item name: mini peekaboo bag
Item number: ? there is not one listed
Seller ID: dee681
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...gclid=CKmtgYy2os0CFRSUfgod8qgJcA&gclsrc=aw.ds

There are many pictures posted on link. thank you for your help


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this listing
> 
> Item: Fendi buggie charm
> Seller: komehyo
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/172231056555
> Item number: 172231056555
> 
> Thank you so much


Need better pic of #4 metal fendi tag to see shape of rivets. Several close ups perhaps.


----------



## baglady.1

Yan Briones said:


> Item: Fendi two way peekaboo
> Link :Auth fendi two way bag https://m.olx.ph/109468364
> Seller: Rj from Philippines
> Item ID: 109468364
> Please authenticate thank you.


 It's fake


----------



## baglady.1

toffeeissummer said:


> thanks lovely people here ! please also help me authenticate another fendi bag from same seller
> 
> item name : 100% Auth Fendi By The Way Mini Dark Pink Matches fashion
> item  number ; 272268621359
> seller id: vivaaviva2008
> item link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272268621359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 Looks promising, just need pic of serial # on leather strip or underside of interior Fendi patch.....


----------



## baglady.1

dee681 said:


> Hello, I am somewhat new to this site. I am looking at a peekaboo bag on tradesy to buy which I have not done before. Please help me authenticate this:
> 
> Item name: mini peekaboo bag
> Item number: ? there is not one listed
> Seller ID: dee681
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...gclid=CKmtgYy2os0CFRSUfgod8qgJcA&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> There are many pictures posted on link. thank you for your help


 Need pic of RFID tag and leather serial # strip -- need to be able to read codes on both of these. They may be in pocket ling or interior bag lining....see previous submissions here to get an idea of what we are looking for....


----------



## accio sacculus

rfiwler1 said:


>




Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## rfiwler1

Vintage Fendi Shoulder Bag
No serial number 
rfiwler1


----------



## rfiwler1

I did and sent new photos


----------



## dee681

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of RFID tag and leather serial # strip -- need to be able to read codes on both of these. They may be in pocket ling or interior bag lining....see previous submissions here to get an idea of what we are looking for....


thank you, asking for a clear picture of both codes


----------



## baglady.1

rfiwler1 said:


> Vintage Fendi Shoulder Bag
> No serial number
> rfiwler1



Please restate your submission & include missing information previously requested, such as....
EXAMPLE
Auction Site or Source: Ebay, tradesy, Saks or thrift store or found it under a cabbage leaf
Item Name: Fendi Zuchinno bag red
Item Number: 123456...ABCDEF
Seller ID: Ebay Seller's Name
Link: If for sale...add URL


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies, I would very much appreciate your opinion on these two bags:

Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI ZUCCA PATTERN SHOULDER TOTE BAG GRAY PVC LEATHER ITALY G01481
Item Number: 331877958972
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331877958972?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(the link refers to ebay Germany)

and

Item Name: Original Fendi Tasche mit Rechnung
Item Number: 222148773818
Seller ID: kaiat123 
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222148773818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
(also ebay Germany)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## hypatia55

Hi, Kindly help me authenticate this Fendi. It is on the EBay site.

Item Name: Fendi Mini 2 Jours Monster Eye Bugs
Item No:131841010774
Seller ID: methuds.1946
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Fendi-Small-Mini-2jours-Monster-Eye-Bag-Bugs-Tote-Shopper-Handbag-/131841010774?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Bnm9d1MDIPnzEMFWU8L2UPrHx9M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rfiwler1

Please authenticate
Source:  Mercari is the site I purchased this item from
Item Name: Fendi Zuchinno red vintage bag
Item ID:  1956rjf
Seller ID: rfiwler1
This item is not for sale I already purchased it


----------



## baglady.1

rfiwler1 said:


> Please authenticate
> Source:  Mercari is the site I purchased this item from
> Item Name: Fendi Zuchinno red vintage bag
> Item ID:  1956rjf
> Seller ID: rfiwler1
> This item is not for sale I already purchased it


 Thank U for using the correct format. This bag is a FAKE!  
I hope you can return it to get your $$ back. :cry:


----------



## baglady.1

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies, I would very much appreciate your opinion on these two bags:
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI ZUCCA PATTERN SHOULDER TOTE BAG GRAY PVC LEATHER ITALY G01481
> Item Number: 331877958972
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/331877958972?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> (the link refers to ebay Germany)
> 
> and
> 
> Item Name: Original Fendi Tasche mit Rechnung
> Item Number: 222148773818
> Seller ID: kaiat123
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/222148773818?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> (also ebay Germany)
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


 They both look good


----------



## baglady.1

hypatia55 said:


> Hi, Kindly help me authenticate this Fendi. It is on the EBay site.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mini 2 Jours Monster Eye Bugs
> Item No:131841010774
> Seller ID: methuds.1946
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Fendi-Small-Mini-2jours-Monster-Eye-Bag-Bugs-Tote-Shopper-Handbag-/131841010774?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=Bnm9d1MDIPnzEMFWU8L2UPrHx9M%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you in advance!


  This bag is fake


----------



## zen1965

Thank you, baglady.1! Much appreciated!


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Peekaboo
*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *NA*, * private seller
*Attach photos*


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this Peekaboo
*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *NA*, *private seller
*Attach photos*
P.S.: sorry fo double posting, couldn't insert pics


----------



## hypatia55

baglady.1 said:


> This bag is fake


Thank you so much!


----------



## dee681

Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I asked for the serial number which she posted, but says there is no other code listed on the bag.  This is all the information the seller will give me:

Item name: Fendi mini braided peekaboo 
Item number: 16496155
Seller ID: Fashion Addict
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-16496155/

Thank you for your help


----------



## theclassic

Hello BagLady! Can you please take a look at this:

Selleria Peekaboo
Item#: 222154511047
Seller: phoenixgroup_spb
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w

Thank you!!


----------



## theclassic

Do I need to get a picture of the hologram? Or is this enough to tell? Thanks again


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this Peekaboo
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *NA*, *private seller
> *Attach photos*
> P.S.: sorry fo double posting, couldn't insert pics


How did you locate this private seller? What venue?


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Hello BagLady! Can you please take a look at this:
> 
> Selleria Peekaboo
> Item#: 222154511047
> Seller: phoenixgroup_spb
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w
> 
> Thank you!!


It is fake!


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> It is fake!


I thought the price was way too good to be true  Thank you again!


----------



## baglady.1

dee681 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I asked for the serial number which she posted, but says there is no other code listed on the bag.  This is all the information the seller will give me:
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini braided peekaboo
> Item number: 16496155
> Seller ID: Fashion Addict
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-16496155/
> 
> Thank you for your help


The black cloth FENDI tag shown, ask her to provide a pic of the back side of it. There should be a code on it. I need to see that code as well.


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> How did you locate this private seller? What venue?


Hello, baglady. Here That is the reselling resourse.


----------



## Classysassy1

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag I just purchased off of eBay. 
I was told it was an authentic vintage Fendi. 
I don't see a serial number anywhere so that is why I'm not sure. If you need me to take a picture of something else please let me know.

Item: Vintage Fendi Satchel? 

Who took pictures: I did of actual item once received. 

Your time and effort and truly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this Peekaboo
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> *Site: *AVITO
> *Seller:* Danska
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_fendi_peekaboo_original_788600839
> *Attach photos*
> P.S.: sorry fo double posting, couldn't insert pics


 In the future kindly insert the information as indicated above with site and Sellers name. That will help if future members are interested in the bag.
This Bag is Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

Classysassy1 said:


> Hi! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag I just purchased off of eBay.
> I was told it was an authentic vintage Fendi.
> I don't see a serial number anywhere so that is why I'm not sure. If you need me to take a picture of something else please let me know.
> 
> Item: Vintage Fendi Satchel?
> 
> Who took pictures: I did of actual item once received.
> 
> Your time and effort and truly appreciated. Thank you


*
FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Read post #1 of this thread. Also check inside the pocket for serial # & provide a photo of interior pocket.


----------



## Classysassy1

baglady.1 said:


> *FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> Read post #1 of this thread. Also check inside the pocket for serial # & provide a photo of interior pocket.


Hi I have added these as requested as well as more pictures I just took of bag. Thank you again for your help

Auction site: eBay

Item name: Vintage Authentic striped Fendi Bag

Item number:  162091284448

Seller ID: nyccap

Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162091284448?...=d608c217c94c410e81e6a35d501b5171&_mwBanner=1


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> In the future kindly insert the information as indicated above with site and Sellers name. That will help if future members are interested in the bag.
> This Bag is Fake!


I will. Thank you very much for your quick reply


----------



## baglady.1

Classysassy1 said:


> Hi I have added these as requested as well as more pictures I just took of bag. Thank you again for your help
> 
> Auction site: eBay
> 
> Item name: Vintage Authentic striped Fendi Bag
> 
> Item number:  162091284448
> 
> Seller ID: nyccap
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/162091284448?...=d608c217c94c410e81e6a35d501b5171&_mwBanner=1


Even without the serial #, I would say the bag is authentic Vintage Fendi!


----------



## Classysassy1

baglady.1 said:


> Even without the serial #, I would say the bag is authentic Vintage Fendi!


Yay! Thank you so much!


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there, can you help me please. I know Fashionphile has good reputation but head some scary stories as well.

Item: Fendi J charm
Item number: 128762
Seller: Fashionphile 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-fox-goat-fur-abcharm-j-bag-charm-white-128762

Also this listing 
Item: Kurioso charm
Item number: 222147937182
Seller: jtzedlav 
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222155849992 

Thank you so much


----------



## dee681

dee681 said:


> Could someone help me authenticate this bag? I asked for the serial number which she posted, but says there is no other code listed on the bag.  This is all the information the seller will give me:
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini braided peekaboo
> Item number: 16496155
> Seller ID: Fashion Addict
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-16496155/
> 
> Thank you for your help



Thank you for the quick reply! The seller is telling me there's no other code. Does that make this bag a fake?
Thank you


----------



## theclassic

I inquired about additional pictures of the leather serial / date code tag + hologram tag - I copy and pasted seller's response in the notes. Any thoughts? I am very leary because I found a FAKE peekaboo on Tradesy last week...

Fendi Selleria Med. Peekaboo
Tradesy
Seller: Santi A.
Link:
https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new

Message from seller: "Hi there the hologram on the new Fendi bags is hidden inside the label and in order to expose it you have to cut it open which I'm not willing to do. The bag is authentic in new condition"... ??


----------



## devohn

Hallo please authenticate this :
Item name : fendi 2 jour mini
item no : 8053679511799
Seller id  : gg authentic
Link : -

thx u....


----------



## devohn




----------



## devohn

Hallo please authenticate my bag
item name : fendi 2 jour 
item no :8053679511799
seller id : gg authentic
link :-
Thx u


----------



## devohn

Halo...please authenticate my bag
item name : fendi 2 jour
item no : 8053679511799
seller id :gg authentic
link : -

Thx u


----------



## devohn

More picture


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there, can you help me please. I know Fashionphile has good reputation but head some scary stories as well.
> 
> Item: Fendi J charm
> Item number: 128762
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-fox-goat-fur-abcharm-j-bag-charm-white-128762
> 
> Also this listing
> Item: Kurioso charm
> Item number: 222147937182
> Seller: jtzedlav
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222155849992
> 
> Thank you so much


I've aske Accio to take a look at these. I feel the #1 is good. Not sure on #2....she is better with the Charms.


----------



## baglady.1

dee681 said:


> Thank you for the quick reply! The seller is telling me there's no other code. Does that make this bag a fake?
> Thank you


I can't authenticate it without seeing the back side of the tag which should have a code. 
I don't deem a bag a fake unless I am 100% sure that it is fake. I have no idea in this case.


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> I inquired about additional pictures of the leather serial / date code tag + hologram tag - I copy and pasted seller's response in the notes. Any thoughts? I am very leary because I found a FAKE peekaboo on Tradesy last week...
> 
> Fendi Selleria Med. Peekaboo
> Tradesy
> Seller: Santi A.
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new
> 
> Message from seller: "Hi there the hologram on the new Fendi bags is hidden inside the label and in order to expose it you have to cut it open which I'm not willing to do. The bag is authentic in new condition"... ??


Seller is correct that there is no hologram shown on newer Fendi bags like this, but it isn't hidden, it is just not there. Instead there should be an RFID tag - need pics *both sides*. It is black cloth and has a dotted line & scissors on it. Also, I need a clearer photo of the metal oval plate -- using the macro lens, I need to be able to read the code. HTH.


----------



## baglady.1

devohn said:


> Hallo please authenticate this :
> Item name : fendi 2 jour mini
> item no : 8053679511799
> Seller id  : gg authentic
> Link : -
> 
> thx u....


Ebay no longer does searches by item # for some reason....I will need the URL link and confirmation of the selling site (ebay??).


----------



## devohn

baglady.1 said:


> Ebay no longer does searches by item # for some reason....I will need the URL link and confirmation of the selling site (ebay??).


this not from ebay...i buy from personal seller...


----------



## june79

Hello once again, this is my final try. )) Please help me with this peekaboo
*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Mini  Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *Here*, *private seller
*Attach photos










*


----------



## fatcat2523

baglady.1 said:


> I've aske Accio to take a look at these. I feel the #1 is good. Not sure on #2....she is better with the Charms.


Thank you and I will wait for Accio as well. Hope she is available to help


----------



## theclassic

Are you able to see the tag well enough in these pics? ~

Fendi Black Selleria Peekaboo
Tradesy
Seller: Kay
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new

Thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there, can you help me please. I know Fashionphile has good reputation but head some scary stories as well.
> 
> Item: Fendi J charm
> Item number: 128762
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-fox-goat-fur-abcharm-j-bag-charm-white-128762
> 
> Also this listing
> Item: Kurioso charm
> Item number: 222147937182
> Seller: jtzedlav
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/222155849992
> 
> Thank you so much



#2 looks good to me [emoji4]


----------



## fatcat2523

Thank you.  accio. Both you and @baglady.1 are amazing. I really appreciate your assistant. Thank you. 


accio sacculus said:


> #2 looks good to me [emoji4]


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello once again, this is my final try. )) Please help me with this peekaboo
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Mini  Peekaboo
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *Here*, *private seller
> *Attach photos
> View attachment 3382825
> View attachment 3382826
> View attachment 3382827
> View attachment 3382828
> View attachment 3382829
> View attachment 3382830
> View attachment 3382831
> View attachment 3382832
> View attachment 3382833
> View attachment 3382834
> *


Fake!


----------



## baglady.1

devohn said:


> this not from ebay...i buy from personal seller...


How did U find them? Who is gg authentic? What site or venue?


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Are you able to see the tag well enough in these pics? ~
> 
> Fendi Black Selleria Peekaboo
> Tradesy
> Seller: Kay
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...dium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert_img_new
> 
> Thank you!!


 It looks promising but I need a clear close pic of oval metal selleria plate and leather serial # strip which may be in pocket lining on a seam....


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> Seller is correct that there is no hologram shown on newer Fendi bags like this, but it isn't hidden, it is just not there. Instead there should be an RFID tag - need pics *both sides*. It is black cloth and has a dotted line & scissors on it. Also, I need a clearer photo of the metal oval plate -- using the macro lens, I need to be able to read the code. HTH.



*sigh* this is what the seller messaged me per my request for the RFID tag:
"Hi I'm glad you love the bag! Unfortunately I won't be able to do that for you. I don't know how the pictures I will be posting will be used and not sure about your intentions. If you're interested in the bag you may go ahead and purchase it and if you're concerned about the authenticity you may authenticate it after you receive it. Thank you for understanding"

I am really interested... do you think it is worth the risk? Thanks again Baglady


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!


Dear Baglady, thank you very much for your help. Now  I would definitely stop searching for a bag on that website. I guess, it's useless. ))


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> *sigh* this is what the seller messaged me per my request for the RFID tag:
> "Hi I'm glad you love the bag! Unfortunately I won't be able to do that for you. I don't know how the pictures I will be posting will be used and not sure about your intentions. If you're interested in the bag you may go ahead and purchase it and if you're concerned about the authenticity you may authenticate it after you receive it. Thank you for understanding"
> 
> I am really interested... do you think it is worth the risk? Thanks again Baglady


She did post the oval plate -- it looks authentic, although it would be nice to have better pics & the leather serial # strip....so it is your call.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> She did post the oval plate -- it looks authentic, although it would be nice to have better pics & the leather serial # strip....so it is your call.


Oh sorry to be confusing... there are two different bags - both on Tradesy, one black, one brown. The black one looks authentic and she has been very helpful posting additional pictures. The message about not giving me pictures of the tags are for the brown one here:

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-selleria-peekaboo-satchel-camel-15512401/


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Oh sorry to be confusing... there are two different bags - both on Tradesy, one black, one brown. The black one looks authentic and she has been very helpful posting additional pictures. The message about not giving me pictures of the tags are for the brown one here:
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-selleria-peekaboo-satchel-camel-15512401/


Well, in the future please reference the tradesy seller name and item color/description to avoid problems. It is your decision - the downside is you will end up with credit with tradesy if you return in 4 days, and to prove nonauthenticity (I am guessing to get a refund) you would need to spend $$ to a private authenticator like authentic first or authenticate4u, etc. My opinion is not valid proof.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> Well, in the future please reference the tradesy seller name and item color/description to avoid problems. It is your decision - the downside is you will end up with credit with tradesy if you return in 4 days, and to prove nonauthenticity (I am guessing to get a refund) you would need to spend $$ to a private authenticator like authentic first or authenticate4u, etc. My opinion is not valid proof.



I see... good to know about the credit. Thank you so much for all that you do! It is truly greatly appreciated  Have a wonderful weekend! ~ cheers! ~


----------



## zen1965

Hello Ladies, I wonder whether you could help me out once more.... Considering the price and the seller's history can I assume that this is a fake?
*Auction Site or Source: ebay Germany
Item Name: Fendi Karlito Bag Bug Fur Monster Pelz Taschenanhänger Keychain Pelzanhänger
Item Number: 162101976701
Seller ID: miss-lucymae
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162101976701?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*

Many thanks in advance & enjoy your weekend!


----------



## baglady.1

zen1965 said:


> Hello Ladies, I wonder whether you could help me out once more.... Considering the price and the seller's history can I assume that this is a fake?
> *Auction Site or Source: ebay Germany
> Item Name: Fendi Karlito Bag Bug Fur Monster Pelz Taschenanhänger Keychain Pelzanhänger
> Item Number: 162101976701
> Seller ID: miss-lucymae
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162101976701?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> 
> Many thanks in advance & enjoy your weekend!


Yup! Another fake.....


----------



## zen1965

Thank you, baglady.1!


----------



## devohn

baglady.1 said:


> How did U find them? Who is gg authentic? What site or venue?


Gg authentic is instagram seller.she said this bag 100% persen authentic.so, please you kindly authenticate for me.


----------



## baglady.1

devohn said:


> Gg authentic is instagram seller.she said this bag 100% persen authentic.so, please you kindly authenticate for me.


If you read this thread for several pages over time, there are many sellers who say their Fendis are authentic & where they bought them & with all sorts of cards and receipts. Some are real, many are not. 

That being said, your instagram bag appears to be authentic Fendi 2Jours. 
A rare occurence in that Venue....make sure if U purchase the bag that it is the same as the photos you provided. 
GL!


----------



## devohn

baglady.1 said:


> If you read this thread for several pages over time, there are many sellers who say their Fendis are authentic & where they bought them & with all sorts of cards and receipts. Some are real, many are not.
> 
> That being said, your instagram bag appears to be authentic Fendi 2Jours.
> A rare occurence in that Venue....make sure if U purchase the bag that it is the same as the photos you provided.
> GL!


So...it mean the bag  in photo is authentic?


----------



## devohn

baglady.1 said:


> If you read this thread for several pages over time, there are many sellers who say their Fendis are authentic & where they bought them & with all sorts of cards and receipts. Some are real, many are not.
> 
> That being said, your instagram bag appears to be authentic Fendi 2Jours.
> A rare occurence in that Venue....make sure if U purchase the bag that it is the same as the photos you provided.
> GL!


Thx u baglady....


----------



## fatcat2523

baglady.1 said:


> I've aske Accio to take a look at these. I feel the #1 is good. Not sure on #2....she is better with the Charms.





accio sacculus said:


> #2 looks good to me [emoji4]





baglady.1 said:


> I've aske Accio to take a look at these. I feel the #1 is good. Not sure on #2....she is better with the Charms.





accio sacculus said:


> #2 looks good to me [emoji4]



Thank you baglady and Accio, really appreciate your help.  I got the Kurioso


----------



## Louis1992

Hello ladies,

Please help me to authenticate this bag. I found it on ebay with a very good price and I have find this bag for a long time but seem like it have been sold out many places. 

Item name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo monster navy blue.
Item number: it is not provided by the seller.
Seller: Aution sound
Link: 
http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...4715&category=63852&pm=1&ds=0&t=1466419560391

I would be very appreciated for ur helps!


----------



## baglady.1

The bag is fake


----------



## Louis1992

@baglady.1 thank you so much. I nearly purchase this bag because of its advertisement and guarantee of being authentic 100%. However could you please help me to point out some details that prove this bag is a fake one? So I can learn from your professional perspective! Thank you in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

Louis1992 said:


> @baglady.1 thank you so much. I nearly purchase this bag because of its advertisement and guarantee of being authentic 100%. However could you please help me to point out some details that prove this bag is a fake one? So I can learn from your professional perspective! Thank you in advance!


That information is never given out on an AT. It takes months/years of research & training to learn to authenticate Fendis  and it is an evolving discipline as well....don't try this at home! LOL!


----------



## theclassic

Hello Baglady - do you need to see the other side of the black tag to determine?

Fendi Cobalt Selleria Wallet
Tradesy
Seller: Gift of Garb
Link:
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...ong-zip-around-wallet-14430151/?tref=category

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Hello Baglady - do you need to see the other side of the black tag to determine?
> 
> Fendi Cobalt Selleria Wallet
> Tradesy
> Seller: Gift of Garb
> Link:
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...ong-zip-around-wallet-14430151/?tref=category
> 
> Thank you!


I will need to see the code (back side of rfid) and the serial # imprinted on leather, possibly near/in a compartment or section.


----------



## duba878

Hello, Can someone help me authenticate Fendi watches?  All of my Fendi watches has serial on the back but I noticed this one does not.  Some is the exact same model that I have at home. Should I be concern?

Fendi  Quadro Watch 
Ebay 
Seller: Treasure Cove
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/27197078029...49&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true

Example of the watch that has serial on the back (Like the ones I have at home)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331886236540?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

duba878 said:


> Hello, Can someone help me authenticate Fendi watches?  All of my Fendi watches has serial on the back but I noticed this one does not.  Some is the exact same model that I have at home. Should I be concern?
> 
> Fendi  Quadro Watch
> Ebay
> Seller: Treasure Cove
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271970780298?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> 
> Example of the watch that has serial on the back (Like the ones I have at home)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/331886236540?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you!


I have no expertise in this area. Sorry!


----------



## heyrenee

Item name: fendi dotcom bag
Item #: 262503417265
Seller: buyersellertrader123
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-201...Com-Handbag-/262503417265?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Thank you!


----------



## Leto

Hi ladies,

I hope someone can authenticate this vintage Fendi. I don't know the  style or year it was made. It needs to be cleaned up like the sticky stuff on the front logo. Also, the serial number is almost invisible. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

heyrenee said:


> Item name: fendi dotcom bag
> Item #: 262503417265
> Seller: buyersellertrader123
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-201...Com-Handbag-/262503417265?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thank you!


Need pic of RFID tag (black cloth with "Fendi" and Scissors) - showing the code in readable clarity.


----------



## baglady.1

Leto said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I hope someone can authenticate this vintage Fendi. I don't know the  style or year it was made. It needs to be cleaned up like the sticky stuff on the front logo. Also, the serial number is almost invisible.
> Thank you in advance!
> View attachment 3395322
> View attachment 3395323
> View attachment 3395325
> View attachment 3395328
> View attachment 3395329
> View attachment 3395331
> View attachment 3395333
> View attachment 3395335


Please state the source of the handbag...auction site or ??


----------



## heyrenee

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of RFID tag (black cloth with "Fendi" and Scissors) - showing the code in readable clarity.



I hope this is clear enough!!  I appreciate it so much!


----------



## Leto

baglady.1 said:


> Please state the source of the handbag...auction site or ??



Yes, I got it on eBay but her pictures were not the best. 

Seller: fairyfriend23
Item: 311640490662
Name: STRIPED CANVAS LEATHER CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/311640490662


----------



## baglady.1

heyrenee said:


> I hope this is clear enough!!  I appreciate it so much!


Authentic!


----------



## baglady.1

Leto said:


> Yes, I got it on eBay but her pictures were not the best.
> 
> Seller: fairyfriend23
> Item: 311640490662
> Name: STRIPED CANVAS LEATHER CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/311640490662


In my opinion it is Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## Leto

baglady.1 said:


> In my opinion it is Authentic Vintage Fendi



Awesome. Thank you! Any idea what the style is called? I read somewhere something about Peqin but the that just describes the striped canvas? And potentially from the 1980s


----------



## baglady.1

I have no idea on these vintage pieces. Pequin it is though....


----------



## hellybelly1006

I would greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this Fendi.  Thanks so much!

*Item Name: Fendi Gold Large Peekaboo Handbag bag*
*Item Number: 
eBay item number:
201614744482*

*Seller ID: crazybeautiful.things_08*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Gold-...744482?hash=item2ef12cdba2:g:YrEAAOSwbYZXddvQ*
*
Thanks so much!*


----------



## baglady.1

hellybelly1006 said:


> I would greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this Fendi.  Thanks so much!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Gold Large Peekaboo Handbag bag
> Item Number:
> eBay item number:
> 201614744482*
> 
> *Seller ID: crazybeautiful.things_08
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Gold-...744482?hash=item2ef12cdba2:g:YrEAAOSwbYZXddvQ
> 
> Thanks so much!*


----------



## baglady.1

Authentic!


----------



## plastic-fish

Hi there. I would love your guidance on the authenticity of this pony hair bag. Thank you all in advance.

Item name (if you know it): unsure
Link: not an auction sale
Source: my photos as loaded below:


----------



## accio sacculus

plastic-fish said:


> Hi there. I would love your guidance on the authenticity of this pony hair bag. Thank you all in advance.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398956
> View attachment 3398957
> View attachment 3398958


Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format.


----------



## Kaileyjgray

Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I love it, but the price seems too good to be true. I'm not sure what the item number is.
*Item Name: Fendi 2jours Black Leather Purse*
*Item Number: ? *
*Seller ID: mijatin*
*Link:*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/162038614201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## plastic-fish

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format.


Thank you for your rapid response.

My apologies but I'm not sure what I've missed. The bag in question is not on an auction site, I'm unsure of the name and am unable to provide a link, I only have photos and I am the source of the photos. I did modify my original listing with that information if that's what was missed. Apologies if that is what I missed. Thank you again.


----------



## dynamofeifei

*
Auction Site or Source: www.ebay.com
Item Name: Fendi 2016Selleria Medium Peekaboo-Toffee calf skin
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: phoenixgroup_spb

PLEASE help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag!!!!

I just received it from a ebay seller. But the stitches on the bottom of the bag and metal feet look a bit different from pictures from Fendi official website. Please tell if the bag is fake or not. Thanks x 10000.

*


----------



## baglady.1

Kaileyjgray said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I love it, but the price seems too good to be true. I'm not sure what the item number is.
> *Item Name: Fendi 2jours Black Leather Purse
> Item Number: ?
> Seller ID: mijatin
> Link:*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162038614201?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need more interior pics including Fendi Patch, serial # on underside of patch, RFID tag, hologram tag (if it has one).


----------



## baglady.1

plastic-fish said:


> Thank you for your rapid response.
> 
> My apologies but I'm not sure what I've missed. The bag in question is not on an auction site, I'm unsure of the name and am unable to provide a link, I only have photos and I am the source of the photos. I did modify my original listing with that information if that's what was missed. Apologies if that is what I missed. Thank you again.


So how/where did you acquire the bag?


----------



## baglady.1

dynamofeifei said:


> View attachment 3399631
> View attachment 3399632
> View attachment 3399634
> View attachment 3399635
> View attachment 3399636
> View attachment 3399637
> View attachment 3399638
> View attachment 3399639
> View attachment 3399640
> View attachment 3399641
> 
> *
> PLEASE help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag!!!!
> 
> I just received it from a ebay seller. But the stitches on the bottom of the bag and metal feet look a bit different from pictures from Fendi official website. Please tell if the bag is fake or not. Thanks x 10000.*


*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## dynamofeifei

baglady.1 said:


> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



Thank you. I already added more info.


----------



## baglady.1

dynamofeifei said:


> View attachment 3399631
> View attachment 3399632
> View attachment 3399634
> View attachment 3399635
> View attachment 3399636
> View attachment 3399637
> View attachment 3399638
> View attachment 3399639
> View attachment 3399640
> View attachment 3399641
> 
> *
> Auction Site or Source: www.ebay.com
> Item Name: Fendi 2016Selleria Medium Peekaboo-Toffee calf skin
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: phoenixgroup_spb
> 
> PLEASE help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag!!!!
> 
> I just received it from a ebay seller. But the stitches on the bottom of the bag and metal feet look a bit different from pictures from Fendi official website. Please tell if the bag is fake or not. Thanks x 10000.
> *


I found the link 4u:
Item #: 222154511047
Seller:  phoenixgroup_spb
Link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w

The bag is fake 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w


----------



## dynamofeifei

baglady.1 said:


> I found the link 4u:
> Item #: 222154511047
> Seller:  phoenixgroup_spb
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Fendi-...511047?hash=item33b970d2c7:g:BFkAAOSwM4xXYb0w
> 
> The bag is fake


Thank you so so so much. I will return it to the seller tomorrow


----------



## plastic-fish

baglady.1 said:


> So how/where did you acquire the bag?


Ahh, I see what I may have missed.  I purchased it at a thrift store which is why I have doubts about it's authenticity.  However it's got good quality earmarks so I took a chance, purchased but have the option to return it.  I have five days to return the bag though.  Again, apologies for the confusion, I'm a contributor to other threads, just never asked for authentication so this is new to me.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## baglady.1

plastic-fish said:


> Ahh, I see what I may have missed.  I purchased it at a thrift store which is why I have doubts about it's authenticity.  However it's got good quality earmarks so I took a chance, purchased but have the option to return it.  I have five days to return the bag though.  Again, apologies for the confusion, I'm a contributor to other threads, just never asked for authentication so this is new to me.  Thanks for your help.


The bag is authentic Vintage Fendi.


----------



## pattpatts

Hi ladies,
Can anyone help me authenticate this "Fendi" bag bug?
I am afraid it is fake because all Minty bug I have seen come with gold hardware.
Thanks in advance!!
*
Auction Site or Source: E-bay
Item Name:* Fendi Monster Taschenanhänger Damen Bag Bugs Key Chain Pelz Charm*
Item Number: 282090735192
Seller ID: h*w* 
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Fendi-Monste...735192?hash=item41adeb0658:g:a0EAAOSwepJXZZas*


----------



## plastic-fish

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is authentic Vintage Fendi.


Thank you baglady.1, you have significantly made my day!  Thank you for your input, expertise and patience, I'm transferring my wallet and goodies into this baby for a stroll on the town as I type


----------



## baglady.1

pattpatts said:


> Hi ladies,
> Can anyone help me authenticate this "Fendi" bag bug?
> I am afraid it is fake because all Minty bug I have seen come with gold hardware.
> Thanks in advance!!
> *
> Auction Site or Source: E-bay
> Item Name:* Fendi Monster Taschenanhänger Damen Bag Bugs Key Chain Pelz Charm
> *Item Number: 282090735192
> Seller ID: h*w*
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/Fendi-Monste...735192?hash=item41adeb0658:g:a0EAAOSwepJXZZas*


Fake!


----------



## pattpatts

baglady.1 said:


> Fake!



Thank you, baglady.1!!


----------



## pattpatts

Oppssss...
Could you ladies also authenticate this other bug?
Thank you again!!

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name:  
Fendi Taschenanhänger Damen Monster Bag Bugs Key Chain Pelz Charm Fashion
Item Number: 282082178007
Seller ID:  h*w*
Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/282082178007...04&_trkparms=gh1g=I282082178007.N41.S1.R1.TR3*


----------



## baglady.1

pattpatts said:


> Oppssss...
> Could you ladies also authenticate this other bug?
> Thank you again!!
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name:
> Fendi Taschenanhänger Damen Monster Bag Bugs Key Chain Pelz Charm Fashion
> Item Number: 282082178007
> Seller ID:  h*w*
> Link: http://www.ebay.at/itm/282082178007?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l6004&_trkparms=gh1g=I282082178007.N41.S1.R1.TR3*


Another Fake!


----------



## fitCA

Please authenticate. Bought 'roll bag piccola zucca' at Winners (like TJ Maxx if in the US). I have 30 days to return it and will return it if not authentic. I am concerned it has no hologram (my other Fendi's from the Fendi store do). See pics attached. I hope they are adequate. Thx in advance for your input.


----------



## theclassic

Hello 

Fendi Medium Peekaboo -

Seller: jack-girg
Item #: 131872294755
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Genuine...294755?hash=item1eb4338763:g:tT0AAOSw4dtXgHw3

Notes: I have attached additional pics - have strong doubts especially reading feedback / price. Thank you!!


----------



## miss.anastasia

Hello, ladies!
Please, help me to identify if this Fendi 2jours bag is the real thing.
I saw other the tad with the serial number near the hologram on other 2jours bags, but this one doesn't have it.
Hope, you know better about that and help me.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

fitCA said:


> View attachment 3402182
> View attachment 3402183
> View attachment 3402186
> View attachment 3402187
> View attachment 3402188
> View attachment 3402189
> View attachment 3402192
> View attachment 3402193
> 
> Please authenticate. Bought 'roll bag piccola zucca' at Winners (like TJ Maxx if in the US). I have 30 days to return it and will return it if not authentic. I am concerned it has no hologram (my other Fendi's from the Fendi store do). See pics attached. I hope they are adequate. Thx in advance for your input.


Great find! I cannot authenticate as I do not have the experience, but I would love to know what area in Canada you found it! I wish the Winners in my area had more designer items.... ☺️


----------



## fitCA

Edmonton, Alberta (south side store).  They have a great designer area.  It is a dangerous store for me and it is between work and home so I pass it every day!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

fitCA said:


> Edmonton, Alberta (south side store).  They have a great designer area.  It is a dangerous store for me and it is between work and home so I pass it every day!


How much was the bag? I live on the border and travel to TJ Maxx runway locations often. Even with prices in US you can still save several hundred on in season pieces. But man, with Canadian pricing and no tax in Edmonton, would be a deadly combination for me! My Winners only get fluke designer items.


----------



## fitCA

ballerinakgurl said:


> Great find! I cannot authenticate as I do not have the experience, but I would love to know what area in Canada you found it! I wish the Winners in my area had more designer items.... ☺️





fitCA said:


> Edmonton, Alberta (south side store).  They have a great designer area.  It is a dangerous store for me and it is between work and home so I pass it every day!





ballerinakgurl said:


> How much was the bag? I live on the border and travel to TJ Maxx runway locations often. Even with prices in US you can still save several hundred on in season pieces. But man, with Canadian pricing and no tax in Edmonton, would be a deadly combination for me! My Winners only get fluke designer items.



It was $600 which is why I won't keep it if it is not authentic.  If authentic, score.  If not, they suck lol


----------



## daphnesophie

Hello! Can you Please help me? 

Item name: Fendi 2jours small 
Sourse: depop http://depop.com/serenagrosso/fendi-borsa-2jours-small
Photos attached

Thank you!!


----------



## daphnesophie

daphnesophie said:


> Hello! Can you Please help me?
> 
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2jours small
> Sourse: depop http://depop.com/serenagrosso/fendi-borsa-2jours-small
> Photos attached
> 
> Thank you!!



Other Photos


----------



## june79

Hello, could you please help me with this bag.

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Gray Selleria Bag
Item Number: 152164407899
Seller ID: sheuk32
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...407899?hash=item236db49a5b:g:RaoAAOSwnFZXUfNU
*


----------



## june79

Could you pls help me with this as well?

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium Gree Python
Item Number: *
252457353800
*Seller ID: diakiv86
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PEAKA...353800?hash=item3ac7a18248:g:OdIAAOSwvg9XdX39


----------



## theclassic

june79 said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this bag.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Gray Selleria Bag
> Item Number: 152164407899
> Seller ID: sheuk32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...407899?hash=item236db49a5b:g:RaoAAOSwnFZXUfNU
> *
> View attachment 3408553
> View attachment 3408554



I am in no way qualified to authenticate... but I have seen 2-3 items from this particular seller (different designers) deemed counterfeit on TPF. Just an FYI


----------



## june79

theclassic said:


> I am in no way qualified to authenticate... but I have seen 2-3 items from this particular seller (different designers) deemed counterfeit on TPF. Just an FYI


Hi, thank you very much for this info.


----------



## SouthernBelleUS

May I please have this Fendi bug authenticated?  I purchased a while ago from eBay, but the authentification card has the word "Becco" on it, meaning beak!  Probably from one of the beaked bird charms.  But, then again, Nordstrom is selling one called "Beak" (see Nordstrom pic attached).  On Fashionphile he is named Archy....(pic attached).  Now I'm totally confused!

(*Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Monster or Bug charm
Link (if available, if not, provide source):  eBay
Attach photos: *


----------



## nikkich

Hello could you please help me authenticate this bag. Kind regards
*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekabo
Item Number: 
191923537137
Seller ID: pauconwa-2 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-auth-...537137?hash=item2caf88c4f1:g:x18AAOSwNKRXiV1~*


----------



## accio sacculus

fitCA said:


> View attachment 3402182
> View attachment 3402183
> View attachment 3402186
> View attachment 3402187
> View attachment 3402188
> View attachment 3402189
> View attachment 3402192
> View attachment 3402193
> 
> Please authenticate. Bought 'roll bag piccola zucca' at Winners (like TJ Maxx if in the US). I have 30 days to return it and will return it if not authentic. I am concerned it has no hologram (my other Fendi's from the Fendi store do). See pics attached. I hope they are adequate. Thx in advance for your input.



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Hello
> 
> Fendi Medium Peekaboo -
> 
> Seller: jack-girg
> Item #: 131872294755
> Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Genuine...294755?hash=item1eb4338763:g:tT0AAOSw4dtXgHw3
> 
> Notes: I have attached additional pics - have strong doubts especially reading feedback / price. Thank you!!



It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

miss.anastasia said:


> Hello, ladies!
> Please, help me to identify if this Fendi 2jours bag is the real thing.
> I saw other the tad with the serial number near the hologram on other 2jours bags, but this one doesn't have it.
> Hope, you know better about that and help me.



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

daphnesophie said:


> Other Photos



Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, could you please help me with this bag.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Gray Selleria Bag
> Item Number: 152164407899
> Seller ID: sheuk32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...407899?hash=item236db49a5b:g:RaoAAOSwnFZXUfNU
> *
> View attachment 3408553
> View attachment 3408554



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Could you pls help me with this as well?
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium Gree Python
> Item Number: *
> 252457353800
> *Seller ID: diakiv86
> Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PEAKA...353800?hash=item3ac7a18248:g:OdIAAOSwvg9XdX39
> 
> View attachment 3408614
> View attachment 3408616
> View attachment 3408615



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

SouthernBelleUS said:


> View attachment 3411396
> View attachment 3411394
> View attachment 3411395
> View attachment 3411394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I please have this Fendi bug authenticated?  I purchased a while ago from eBay, but the authentification card has the word "Becco" on it, meaning beak!  Probably from one of the beaked bird charms.  But, then again, Nordstrom is selling one called "Beak" (see Nordstrom pic attached).  On Fashionphile he is named Archy....(pic attached).  Now I'm totally confused!
> 
> (*Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Monster or Bug charm
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  eBay
> Attach photos: *



Do you have the link for the auction or ad from eBay?  Need to see clear close up pics of the hardware and the leather strap


----------



## accio sacculus

nikkich said:


> Hello could you please help me authenticate this bag. Kind regards
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekabo
> Item Number:
> 191923537137
> Seller ID: pauconwa-2
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-auth-...537137?hash=item2caf88c4f1:g:x18AAOSwNKRXiV1~*



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram to confirm....


----------



## perilaw

Hi, please help me authenticate. Many thanks
*Item Name: NEW FENDI Micro Peekaboo Flower-Embellished Beige Shoulder Crossbody Bag Mini
Item Number: 262519295968
Seller ID: lmar3343
Link: www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-Micro-Peekaboo-Flower-Embellished-Beige-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-Mini-/262519295968?hash=item3d1f5e8fe0:g:jOEAAOSwanRXg6qH*


----------



## accio sacculus

perilaw said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate. Many thanks
> *Item Name: NEW FENDI Micro Peekaboo Flower-Embellished Beige Shoulder Crossbody Bag Mini
> Item Number: 262519295968
> Seller ID: lmar3343
> Link: www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-Micro-Peekaboo-Flower-Embellished-Beige-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-Mini-/262519295968?hash=item3d1f5e8fe0:g:jOEAAOSwanRXg6qH*



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and back of the RFID tag


----------



## nikkich

Hi, please help me authenticate. Many thanks*
Item Name:  FENDI BLACK CALF Mini PEEKABOO GOLD HARDWARE Small
Item Number:191923538011 
Seller ID:  pauconwa-2
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-2016-...538011?hash=item2caf88c85b:g:TQkAAOSwsTxXjWgw
Comment: Seller says there is no hologram*


----------



## accio sacculus

nikkich said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate. Many thanks
> *Item Name:  FENDI BLACK CALF Mini PEEKABOO GOLD HARDWARE Small
> Item Number:191923538011
> Seller ID:  pauconwa-2
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-2016-...538011?hash=item2caf88c85b:g:TQkAAOSwsTxXjWgw
> Comment: Seller says there is no hologram*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number in full and front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## Misskimberlyd

I purchased this mini peekaboo on ebay and it seems fake to me - any opinions? Im
Not sure what remedies i have as he did guarantee authenticity

https://www.ebay.com/itm/252449218649


----------



## daphnesophie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Misskimberlyd said:


> I purchased this mini peekaboo on ebay and it seems fake to me - any opinions? Im
> Not sure what remedies i have as he did guarantee authenticity
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/252449218649


It's fake!


----------



## rdgldy

Hi Ladies,
I'd appreciate your help on this Fendi bag strap.
Thanks in advance.
Item name: Fendi strap you
Item number: 272311285701
Seller: Blossom Consignment
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...p5g9WU10U7%2B4HeTMzbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## spiffyandthrifty

Delete


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


thank you very much for your support.


----------



## tinycaleb

Hi, I'm currently looking at a listing with these pictures? Is it authentic?


----------



## perilaw

tinycaleb said:


> View attachment 3418826
> View attachment 3418827
> View attachment 3418828
> View attachment 3418829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm currently looking at a listing with these pictures? Is it authentic?


Dear, I need to say that, 1. Fendi Micro bag beige color dust bag, not gray. 1. Cards need to be beige color, not yellow.


----------



## tinycaleb

perilaw said:


> Dear, I need to say that, 1. Fendi Micro bag beige color dust bag, not gray. 1. Cards need to be beige color, not yellow.


Ok thank you! I ended up not buying since the seller was super sketchy.


----------



## accio sacculus

rdgldy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'd appreciate your help on this Fendi bag strap.
> Thanks in advance.
> Item name: Fendi strap you
> Item number: 272311285701
> Seller: Blossom Consignment
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Strap-You-Python-Skin-with-Flowers-/272311285701?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=xthxFFmwp5g9WU10U7%2B4HeTMzbI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Is there a serial number or RFID tag?  Without these, its very difficult to authenticate


----------



## accio sacculus

tinycaleb said:


> View attachment 3418826
> View attachment 3418827
> View attachment 3418828
> View attachment 3418829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm currently looking at a listing with these pictures? Is it authentic?


Please see Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## rdgldy

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number or RFID tag?  Without these, its very difficult to authenticate


thank you-I will see what I can do.


----------



## Iwa

Hello
could you please help authenticate. Thanks!


----------



## Misskimberlyd

Could you please help to authenticate this one? I'm assuming the price is an indicator that it is fake.  I just bought a fake, and returned it to the seller - he still hasnt refunded me and has relisted the bag not making any mention that its a counterfeit....

ITEM: NEW FENDI PEEKABOO 100% AUTHENTIC
ITEM NUMBER: 
122057514756
SELLER ID: podman12345
LINK:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122057514756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

Iwa said:


> Hello
> could you please help authenticate. Thanks!



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

Misskimberlyd said:


> Could you please help to authenticate this one? I'm assuming the price is an indicator that it is fake.  I just bought a fake, and returned it to the seller - he still hasnt refunded me and has relisted the bag not making any mention that its a counterfeit....
> 
> ITEM: NEW FENDI PEEKABOO 100% AUTHENTIC
> ITEM NUMBER:
> 122057514756
> SELLER ID: podman12345
> LINK:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/122057514756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag to comfirm


----------



## Iwa

I'm very sorry I am new and still do not know the rules. Could you please help me to find out if this fendi bag is a fake?
Regards


----------



## accio sacculus

Iwa said:


> I'm very sorry I am new and still do not know the rules. Could you please help me to find out if this fendi bag is a fake?
> Regards



Where did you get it?  Is there a link to an auction site? If you read Post #1 of this thread or my signature, you will see what is required for posting


----------



## Iwa

HI. No hologram no  authenticity card .  I got the Fendi Spy bag as a gift , It is not new . 
(sorry for my English)


----------



## accio sacculus

Iwa said:


> HI. No hologram no  authenticity card .  I got the Fendi Spy bag as a gift , It is not new .
> (sorry for my English)


It's fake!


----------



## sophie juschka

Hello, I would like to know if my fendi is real. I believe it is from the 70's or 80's considering in the bag there was a really cool train pass dated '82. I discovered this bag at my local goodwill. (:


----------



## yuppod

Can anybody out there help authenticate this vintage fendi bag? Thank you so much in advance. ❤❤❤  here are the images of the bag: http://m.imgur.com/a/tfQ6U


Any info is much appreciated


----------



## Iwa

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR OPINIONS AND YOUR TIME . REGARDS


----------



## baglady.1

sophie juschka said:


> Hello, I would like to know if my fendi is real. I believe it is from the 70's or 80's considering in the bag there was a really cool train pass dated '82. I discovered this bag at my local goodwill. (:


I believe it is a very old but authentic Fendi bag.


----------



## baglady.1

yuppod said:


> Can anybody out there help authenticate this vintage fendi bag? Thank you so much in advance. ❤❤❤  here are the images of the bag: http://m.imgur.com/a/tfQ6U
> 
> 
> Any info is much appreciated


See Post #1 of this thread & my signature line:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

perilaw said:


> Dear, I am not an expert but the bag is fake because the tag location is wrong. Mini has a tag inside of the zipper pocket.


ITEM: NEW FENDI PEEKABOO 100% AUTHENTIC
ITEM NUMBER:
122057514756
SELLER ID: podman12345
LINK:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122057514756?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The new rule is that only designated Authenticators should give opinion on this Thread.
But that being said, I believe the bag is fake


----------



## torecki

Please could you help me with authenticate this Fendi?
Many thanks in advance! :-*


----------



## baglady.1

torecki said:


> Please could you help me with authenticate this Fendi?
> Many thanks in advance! :-*


See Post #1 of this thread & my signature line:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## torecki

Dear baglady.1 I read Post #1 very carefully. This bag is not for sale, so I don't have a link,  auction site etc. I just would like to know whether it is authentic. Could you help me anyway? Thank you.



baglady.1 said:


> See Post #1 of this thread & my signature line:
> 
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*


----------



## DaisyDD

Hi, not sure if I am doing this right.  This is my first Fendi I am buying and not sure if it's authentic or what year it is.  The seller said she bought it 6 yrs ago but if she had it would have a hologram in it instead of a serial number so thinking maybe she bought it second hand.
*Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
Item Number:
112069442581
Seller ID:scarletfox17
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true*
*
Thank you,
Tracy*


----------



## DaisyDD

DaisyDD said:


> Hi, not sure if I am doing this right.  This is my first Fendi I am buying and not sure if it's authentic or what year it is.  The seller said she bought it 6 yrs ago but if she had it would have a hologram in it instead of a serial number so thinking maybe she bought it second hand.
> *Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
> Item Number:
> 112069442581
> Seller ID:scarletfox17
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you,
> Tracy*[/QU


----------



## DaisyDD

DaisyDD said:


> Hi, not sure if I am doing this right.  This is my first Fendi I am buying and not sure if it's authentic or what year it is.  The seller said she bought it 6 yrs ago but if she had it would have a hologram in it instead of a serial number so thinking maybe she bought it second hand.
> *Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
> Item Number:
> 112069442581
> Seller ID:scarletfox17
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you,
> Tracy*


----------



## DaisyDD

I posted pictures but I don't see them attached.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, first timer here. Could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!

Item: fendi 2jours shoulder bag
Item #: 16047661
Seller: Marangely
Link: http://trsy.co/16047661


----------



## baglady.1

torecki said:


> Dear baglady.1 I read Post #1 very carefully. This bag is not for sale, so I don't have a link,  auction site etc. I just would like to know whether it is authentic. Could you help me anyway? Thank you.


How did you acquire it or the photos?
Also, the photos U posted previously seem to be gone???


----------



## baglady.1

DaisyDD said:


> I posted pictures but I don't see them attached.


You can use some of the icons above the dialogue box for replies to add photos. The camera icon adds photos from your computer and the mountain one is used to add the URL of a photo from the photo hosting site. I can't give opinion without more photos including all hardware engravings, interior photos of lining and Fendi markings, a serial # may be printed on the lining or pocket. This is an older piece and will not have a hologram or rfid tag. HTH.


----------



## baglady.1

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, first timer here. Could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: fendi 2jours shoulder bag
> Item #: 16047661
> Seller: Marangely
> Link: http://trsy.co/16047661


See post #1 of this thread. No way will 2 photos do...!
Need interior pics, Fendi interior plate & all engravings, interior linings, all screw heads, RFID tag and leather serial # strip to auth. If this confuses you, go back and read several pages of this thread and the photos given on other 2jours.


----------



## dylanxo

Please help! First time buying a Fendi bag, would like to know if this one looks authentic! All pictures in link. thanks  

Bag: Fendi 2jours
link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-2jours-leather-tote-fendi-2765844.shtml


----------



## baglady.1

dylanxo said:


> Please help! First time buying a Fendi bag, would like to know if this one looks authentic! All pictures in link. thanks
> 
> Bag: Fendi 2jours
> link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-2jours-leather-tote-fendi-2765844.shtml


Ask the seller for a pic of the underside of the leather FENDI patch inside (It has the serial # on it) and the other side of the black cloth RFID tag (has scissors pic on it) close and clear enough to read the code on it.


----------



## dylanxo

baglady.1 said:


> Ask the seller for a pic of the underside of the leather FENDI patch inside (It has the serial # on it) and the other side of the black cloth RFID tag (has scissors pic on it) close and clear enough to read the code on it.


Thanks  I asked and unfortunately haven't gotten a response back. Based on the pictures you did see, what would your inclination be?


----------



## realwomanhh

Hi I just want to know if Fendi ever release this color for 2juor. This is from an IG seller.


----------



## realwomanhh

.


----------



## netababy

*Item Name:Fendi bag bug
Item Number:252476753918
Seller ID:kristinameagan1986-us
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476753918?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*
thanks*


----------



## Reaven

Hi, would you authentic this item:

Name: Fendi 3Jour Medium Black Croc Embossed
Link: http://www.leportier.com/fendi-3-jours-medium-black-croc-embossed-pony-hair-shopper-bag
All Photo are in the link

Thank you...


----------



## accio sacculus

netababy said:


> *Item Name:Fendi bag bug
> Item Number:252476753918
> Seller ID:kristinameagan1986-us
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476753918?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
> *
> thanks*



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Reaven said:


> Hi, would you authentic this item:
> 
> Name: Fendi 3Jour Medium Black Croc Embossed
> Link: http://www.leportier.com/fendi-3-jours-medium-black-croc-embossed-pony-hair-shopper-bag
> All Photo are in the link
> 
> Thank you...



Need to see clear close up pic of the RFID number


----------



## Reaven

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the RFID number



Is this the RFID number? Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

netababy said:


> *Item Name:Fendi bag bug
> Item Number:252476753918
> Seller ID:kristinameagan1986-us
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/252476753918?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> thanks*


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

Reaven said:


> Is this the RFID number? Thank you
> 
> View attachment 3426713


No, that is the serial #. The Rfid is on the backside of the black cloth fendi tag and looks something like this:


----------



## vanfall

*Item Name:NEW FENDI Peekaboo Medium 
Item Number:122063799137
Seller ID:podman12345
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-FENDI...799137?hash=item1c6b91c361:g:Mo4AAOSwqfNXm-SH*


thanks


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this?
Item name: peekaboo 
Item number/seller id/link: n/a got the item from a thrift shop
Photos below for your reference. Would love to know what you think. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## baglady.1

vanfall said:


> *Item Name:NEW FENDI Peekaboo Medium
> Item Number:122063799137
> Seller ID:podman12345
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-FENDI...799137?hash=item1c6b91c361:g:Mo4AAOSwqfNXm-SH*
> 
> 
> thanks


This has already been commented on. 
Please search this thread by seller id (podman12345) and you will find the decision made previously.


----------



## baglady.1

joml said:


> Hi can anyone pls help me authenticate this?
> Item name: peekaboo
> Item number/seller id/link: n/a got the item from a thrift shop
> Photos below for your reference. Would love to know what you think. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 3427190
> View attachment 3427191
> View attachment 3427192
> View attachment 3427193
> View attachment 3427194
> View attachment 3427195
> View attachment 3427196
> View attachment 3427197
> View attachment 3427198
> View attachment 3427199


It is a sad looking fake bag....
in the future kindly post pics of both sides of the black cloth authenticity tag (hologram tag) and close and clear photo of the oval selleria plate - clear enough on both to read the numbers/code.


----------



## joml

baglady.1 said:


> It is a sad looking fake bag....
> in the future kindly post pics of both sides of the black cloth authenticity tag (hologram tag) and close and clear photo of the oval selleria plate - clear enough on both to read the numbers/code.



Will do thanks for your help!


----------



## vanfall

baglady.1 said:


> This has already been commented on.
> Please search this thread by seller id (podman12345) and you will find the decision made previously.


hi this is a different bag from the seller though.. but i assume u mean the seller only sell fake bags? thnx


----------



## baglady.1

vanfall said:


> hi this is a different bag from the seller though.. but i assume u mean the seller only sell fake bags? thnx


Yes, it is just like the other. 
The reason we insist on seller name/source name is so others can search the thread to see if they have sold fakes before.
If someone is selling new peekaboos in new condition cheap & we have already deemed one fake.....well do the math!


----------



## DaisyDD

baglady.1 said:


> You can use some of the icons above the dialogue box for replies to add photos. The camera icon adds photos from your computer and the mountain one is used to add the URL of a photo from the photo hosting site. I can't give opinion without more photos including all hardware engravings, interior photos of lining and Fendi markings, a serial # may be printed on the lining or pocket. This is an older piece and will not have a hologram or rfid tag. HTH.





DaisyDD said:


> Hi, not sure if I am doing this right.  This is my first Fendi I am buying and not sure if it's authentic or what year it is.  The seller said she bought it 6 yrs ago but if she had it would have a hologram in it instead of a serial number so thinking maybe she bought it second hand.
> *Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
> Item Number:
> 112069442581
> Seller ID:scarletfox17
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you,
> Tracy*


----------



## DaisyDD

Every time I go to upload a file/picture it tells me the file is too big.  I suck at this..what am I doing wrong?   Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Lilyt3

Hi, can someone please tell me whether this bag is likely a fake? 
Fendi Peekaboo Monster Eyes Medium in Black. (
*Peekaboo Medium Monster Eyes Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow*
$5,300.00) 
Seller: stillagousa
Link: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-Fe...KNPYPIqSUjUbbwlWGVCFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Python "monster eye" design.
Hinged hexagonal frame-top reveals eyes.
Top handle with rings, 4.0" drop; removable shoulder strap.
Front and back turn-lock compartments.
Interior zip pocket.
10.3"H x 13"W x 4.7"D.
Made in Italy of French materials.


----------



## DaisyDD




----------



## DaisyDD

Sorry, some pictures were duplicated but after hours of trying I got them to post!!  Is it real and if so from what time frame?  In my prior post it had the ebay seller and link to it.  Not sure if I was suppose to post that again or well I never know if I am doing this right.  Thanks Again..


----------



## baglady.1

Lilyt3 said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me whether this bag is likely a fake?
> Fendi Peekaboo Monster Eyes Medium in Black. (
> *Peekaboo Medium Monster Eyes Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow*
> $5,300.00)
> Seller: stillagousa
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Medium-Monster-Eyes-Satchel-Bag-Black-Yellow-5300-/131878412327?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&nma=true&si=%2BtZDO5KNPYPIqSUjUbbwlWGVCFY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Python "monster eye" design.
> Hinged hexagonal frame-top reveals eyes.
> Top handle with rings, 4.0" drop; removable shoulder strap.
> Front and back turn-lock compartments.
> Interior zip pocket.
> 10.3"H x 13"W x 4.7"D.
> Made in Italy of French materials.


Need pic of leather serial # strip, RFID tag showing code and hologram tag if it has one. If U don't know what these are, read several previous pages of this thread. Also pls note, seller has a history of selling alleged fake items.


----------



## baglady.1

DaisyDD said:


> Sorry, some pictures were duplicated but after hours of trying I got them to post!!  Is it real and if so from what time frame?  In my prior post it had the ebay seller and link to it.  Not sure if I was suppose to post that again or well I never know if I am doing this right.  Thanks Again..


*Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
Item Number:
112069442581
Seller ID:scarletfox17
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true
  The bag in question is authentic Vintage Fendi - not sure of date/season, but I'd guess the 80s somewhere. *


----------



## Lilyt3

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of leather serial # strip, RFID tag showing code and hologram tag if it has one. If U don't know what these are, read several previous pages of this thread. Also pls note, seller has a history of selling alleged fake items.



Hmm; I suppose I'd have to get the bag in my hands to see those things. But if the seller has a history of selling fake items, I will just stay away. I did search the forum before hand but I didn't find anything on the seller. How did you find it? 

Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

Lilyt3 said:


> Hmm; I suppose I'd have to get the bag in my hands to see those things. But if the seller has a history of selling fake items, I will just stay away. I did search the forum before hand but I didn't find anything on the seller. How did you find it?
> 
> Thanks!


 There are several red flags already, some I can't mention, but read sellers feedback...there were a few retractions/revisions...but they smell bad....JMHO. 
Buy from a seasoned honest seller of handbags with good fback --- it is worth it even if it costs a little more....there is a list here in the forum of a few of these....


----------



## Lilyt3

baglady.1 said:


> There are several red flags already, some I can't mention, but read sellers feedback...there were a few retractions/revisions...but they smell bad....JMHO.
> Buy from a seasoned honest seller of handbags with good fback --- it is worth it even if it costs a little more....there is a list here in the forum of a few of these....


Hi thanks! What search term did you use to find results with that seller? I can't find anything on the seller in the forums. Thanks!


----------



## baglady.1

Lilyt3 said:


> Hi thanks! What search term did you use to find results with that seller? I can't find anything on the seller in the forums. Thanks!


Nothing in forum, on the ebay page next to sellers name there are some numbers. Click on them to see the full feedback profile of the seller. U should always do this when purchasing items on ebay IMO.....


----------



## DaisyDD

baglady.1 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Bowling Bag
> Item Number:
> 112069442581
> Seller ID:scarletfox17
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/112069442581?ul_noapp=true
> The bag in question is authentic Vintage Fendi - not sure of date/season, but I'd guess the 80s somewhere. *


Thank you!!!!


----------



## theclassic

Fendi Medium (actually LARGE) Red Selleria Peekaboo

Seller: Langlangdw
Item #: 191843864796
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191843864796?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Notes: Please see attached pictures. My concerns are - one one side the screws are all straight / even, but NOT on the other side... are't they always straight across?? The plastic cover on the Selleria tag doesn't have notches where the screws are, it is a complete oval. The strap is stitched a little uneven. Thoughts??


----------



## theclassic

More pics


----------



## theclassic

Oops!


----------



## theclassic




----------



## theclassic

More Pics


----------



## theclassic




----------



## theclassic

and finally, dustbag


----------



## theclassic

This will be my last comment... even if the auth card is real - it does NOT go with this bag. It is NOT the medium size. It is 16" across and the large version with the non adjustable strap (not cross body). See barneys measurements: 

http://www.barneys.com/fendi-selleria-peekaboo-medium-satchel-00505031048118.html


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> More pics


None of your pics are visible. maybe use  a photo hosting site for them.


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Fendi Medium (actually LARGE) Red Selleria Peekaboo
> 
> Seller: Langlangdw
> Item #: 191843864796
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/191843864796?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Notes: Please see attached pictures. My concerns are - one one side the screws are all straight / even, but NOT on the other side... are't they always straight across?? The plastic cover on the Selleria tag doesn't have notches where the screws are, it is a complete oval. The strap is stitched a little uneven. Thoughts??


The bag in question is 100% authentic Fendi Peekaboo from 2014.
none of the issues u bring up are a problem from an authenticity standpoint IMO.
The authenticity card is correct. The style code 8BN210 is a Medium Peekaboo - 15-16 inches across top. 
Here is a Barneys link calling it Medium: http://www.barneys.com/Fendi-Selleria-Peekaboo-Medium-Satchel-503217524.html

I can only speak on authenticity, but if you are unhappy with the bag, perhaps you can work something out with the seller.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> The bag in question is 100% authentic Fendi Peekaboo from 2014.
> none of the issues u bring up are a problem from an authenticity standpoint IMO.
> The authenticity card is correct. The style code 8BN210 is a Medium Peekaboo - 15-16 inches across top.
> Here is a Barneys link calling it Medium: http://www.barneys.com/Fendi-Selleria-Peekaboo-Medium-Satchel-503217524.html
> 
> I can only speak on authenticity, but if you are unhappy with the bag, perhaps you can work something out with the seller.



THANK YOU thank you so much!! Not unhappy at all! Just misinformed and now very much relieved 

All the ones I handled at Nordstroms had straight screws... so my mistake. And it was listed as $4500 retail so I assumed it was the one I linked to Barneys with the long / crossbody strap. Thanks again Baglady ~ you truly are the best!!!


----------



## Lilyt3

Hi! I noticed in a picture some of the hardware has plastic over it- the kind you can peel off, that is there for protection. Is that a giveaway that it is fake?


----------



## Lilyt3

Lilyt3 said:


> Hi! I noticed in a picture some of the hardware has plastic over it- the kind you can peel off, that is there for protection. Is tmhat a giveaway that it is fake?


Here is a pic -


----------



## netababy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


thanks , he is on the way to me ...


----------



## Lilyt3

Hi,

Would you say the bag in the attached picture is authentic? Everything seems in order to me, but I have never seen this bag in person before.
Thanks!

hologram tag
serial # strip or patch
all logo hardware or impressions
RFID tag
interior & exteriors
Requests that do not use the proper format & photos will be *IGNORED*.


----------



## baglady.1

Lilyt3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you say the bag in the attached picture is authentic? Everything seems in order to me, but I have never seen this bag in person before.
> Thanks!
> 
> hologram tag
> serial # strip or patch
> all logo hardware or impressions
> RFID tag
> interior & exteriors
> Requests that do not use the proper format & photos will be *IGNORED*.
> 
> View attachment 3431676
> View attachment 3431677
> View attachment 3431678
> View attachment 3431679
> View attachment 3431680
> View attachment 3431681
> View attachment 3431682
> View attachment 3431683
> View attachment 3431684
> View attachment 3431685





Lilyt3 said:


> Hi,
> I am going to assume this bag is:
> *Peekaboo Medium Monster Eyes Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow*
> $5,300.00)
> Seller: stillagousa
> Link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-NWT-Fendi-Peekaboo-Medium-Monster-Eyes-Satchel-Bag-Black-Yellow-5300-/131878412327?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&nma=true&si=%252BtZDO5KNPYPIqSUjUbbwlWGVCFY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Which I previously discussed with you, and mentioned had several red flags, correct?
> Well it is definitely fake


----------



## Virgilio

*Auction Site or Source: Yoogies Closet
Item Name: Fendi Mini 3 Jours
Item Number: 11177738
Seller ID: Yoogiscloset*
*
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-black-leather-mini-3jours-bag-8bh333.html

Bought this bag and everything looks great. Similar to my other Fendi bags I own. The onyl difference is I don't see a hologram sticker within the bag besides the serial number under the logo patch. Just need some peace and mind about this purchase. Thanks*


----------



## baglady.1

Virgilio said:


> *Auction Site or Source: Yoogies Closet
> Item Name: Fendi Mini 3 Jours
> Item Number: 11177738
> Seller ID: Yoogiscloset
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/handbags/fendi-black-leather-mini-3jours-bag-8bh333.html
> 
> Bought this bag and everything looks great. Similar to my other Fendi bags I own. The onyl difference is I don't see a hologram sticker within the bag besides the serial number under the logo patch. Just need some peace and mind about this purchase. Thanks*


So far it looks good, I just need a pic of the underside of the black clothe FENDI tag (RFID) showing clearly the code on it.


----------



## Virgilio

baglady.1 said:


> So far it looks good, I just need a pic of the underside of the black clothe FENDI tag (RFID) showing clearly the code on it.



Here it is


----------



## Millee

Auction site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Monster Peekaboo
Item Number: 272326479790
Seller ID: blueribbonestate

http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-FENDI-...479790?hash=item3f67ec4fae:g:KNgAAOSw3xJXnkqc


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello Fendi experts,

I am new here as well as in the world of designer bags. So I need your help to tell if this bag is authentic or not.

Type : Messenger Bag
Model : Canvas Zucca Black (I think)
pics :








your help is most welcome.

thank you


----------



## baglady.1

Virgilio said:


> Here it is
> View attachment 3432842


It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Millee said:


> Auction site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Monster Peekaboo
> Item Number: 272326479790
> Seller ID: blueribbonestate
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/auth-FENDI-...479790?hash=item3f67ec4fae:g:KNgAAOSw3xJXnkqc


It is fake


----------



## baglady.1

mhdluqman said:


> Hello Fendi experts,
> 
> I am new here as well as in the world of designer bags. So I need your help to tell if this bag is authentic or not.
> 
> Type : Messenger Bag
> Model : Canvas Zucca Black (I think)
> pics :
> your help is most welcome.
> 
> thank you


 We need to know the source of the bag, such as auction site, retail site or store, thrift shop, etc. Seller name & URL link if it applies.


----------



## mhdluqman

Hey, thanks for your response.

here are the infos you need :

the seller : walteroc
link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/122049063461 

thanks


----------



## baglady.1

mhdluqman said:


> Hey, thanks for your response.
> 
> here are the infos you need :
> 
> the seller : walteroc
> link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/122049063461
> 
> thanks


It is authentic Fendi


----------



## cowlova311

Hi if you can authenticate this card case I'd be very thankful 
Item name: fendi credit card wallet 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-credit-card-wallet-56fc6d0841b4e011f000ff2b


----------



## baglady.1

cowlova311 said:


> View attachment 3434409
> View attachment 3434410
> View attachment 3434411
> View attachment 3434412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi if you can authenticate this card case I'd be very thankful
> Item name: fendi credit card wallet
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-credit-card-wallet-56fc6d0841b4e011f000ff2b


It is authentic Fendi


----------



## mhdluqman

thanks so much


baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


----------



## cowlova311

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


Thank you


----------



## HandbagDiva354

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi Piccola in Black Leather
Item Number:152189898801
Seller ID:john-mcca*
_*The link is in the next post*_
These are my pictures:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

*Sorry I meant to post these first.
Any help would be appreciated! 

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi Piccola in Black Leather
Item Number:152189898801
Seller ID:john-mcca
Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/152189898801?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

These are seller photos:


----------



## HandbagDiva354

One concern is the hologram sticker is falling off
Does that happen sometimes?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I apologize for so many posts. Some pictures didn't load the first time. Here is the backside of the hologram sticker tag.


----------



## danniela

Please help ))


----------



## baglady.1

HandbagDiva354 said:


> *Sorry I meant to post these first.
> Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Piccola in Black Leather
> Item Number:152189898801
> Seller ID:john-mcca
> Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/152189898801?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


  The bag is fake!


----------



## baglady.1

danniela said:


> Please help ))


 See post #1 of this thread and
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## danniela

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread and
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*






Is this ok? Sorry for not including!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is fake!


Thanks! 
When I saw it in person I had my doubts. I hope Ebay will give me a refund. It's my first time buying a handbag there.


----------



## Feisty_Fashionista

Hello! This is my first post here, so I hope I do it correctly  I have this medium messenger bag that I got for a killer deal at a thrift store and I am curious as to its authenticity. I am not sure of the name of the style, as I had a hard time finding a style like it online.
Front



Open Front



Back



Magnetic Clasp Detail



Strap Hardware



Back of Zipper



Inner Lining



Logo



Number on Inside Pocket


----------



## whifi

hi, can anyone tell me if this bag bug is authentic?

*Item Name: Brand New Authentic Fendi Monster Key Charm SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!
Item Number: 162162842159
Seller ID: movementoutlet
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162162842159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## baglady.1

Feisty_Fashionista said:


> Hello! This is my first post here, so I hope I do it correctly  I have this medium messenger bag that I got for a killer deal at a thrift store and I am curious as to its authenticity. I am not sure of the name of the style, as I had a hard time finding a style like it online.
> Inner Lining
> Logo
> Number on Inside Pocket


 It is an older messenger bag and it is Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

whifi said:


> hi, can anyone tell me if this bag bug is authentic?
> 
> *Item Name: Brand New Authentic Fendi Monster Key Charm SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE!
> Item Number: 162162842159
> Seller ID: movementoutlet
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/162162842159?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


It is fake


----------



## baglady.1

danniela said:


> View attachment 3435633
> 
> 
> Is this ok? Sorry for not including!


No, no photos. Type it in.....
*Auction Site or Source:  Ebay
Item Name: Tote
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: ???? I can't find it.*


----------



## danniela

Item name: fendi bag bugs monster eyes roll tote 

Item number: 17229918604 

Seller ID: shanjzk 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172299918604?redirect=mobile

Hope this is better thank u


----------



## baglady.1

danniela said:


> Item name: fendi bag bugs monster eyes roll tote
> 
> Item number: 17229918604
> 
> Seller ID: shanjzk
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/172299918604?redirect=mobile
> 
> Hope this is better thank u


Danniela,
I have spent a long time looking at the photos.....I
am just a bit baffled by one thing & I am not 100% sure that it is real or not. 
If you would like more details about it, feel free to PM me.....
sorry about that....


----------



## HandbagDiva354

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is fake!



The ebay seller quickly approved the return even though his ad states "All Sales Are Final" on his listings.
Thank you again!


----------



## baglady.1

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The ebay seller quickly approved the return even though his ad states "All Sales Are Final" on his listings.
> Thank you again!


Glad to hear that! Many sellers are not aware that their bag is fake...so always good to give them the benefit of the doubt... Glad this worked out for you!


----------



## aloof

Auction site: eBay
Item Name: AUTH. NEW FENDI FLOWERLAND BY THE WAY KHAKI
Item Number: 131902213525
Seller ID: amicilux
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131902213525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Hello, it's been a long time TPF! Was wondering if I could get this adorable Fendi bag authenticated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## baglady.1

aloof said:


> Auction site: eBay
> Item Name: AUTH. NEW FENDI FLOWERLAND BY THE WAY KHAKI
> Item Number: 131902213525
> Seller ID: amicilux
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/131902213525?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Hello, it's been a long time TPF! Was wondering if I could get this adorable Fendi bag authenticated. Thank you in advance!


I will need close & clear photos of the leather Fendi patch inside, including the underside which has a serial code. Also front & back side of the black cloth RFID tag - clear enough to read the code on the back side.


----------



## Feisty_Fashionista

baglady.1 said:


> It is an older messenger bag and it is Authentic Vintage Fendi


Thank you so much!


----------



## aloof

baglady.1 said:


> I will need close & clear photos of the leather Fendi patch inside, including the underside which has a serial code. Also front & back side of the black cloth RFID tag - clear enough to read the code on the back side.


Hey!

I've attached more photos. Thanks so much View media item 213View media item 212View media item 211View media item 210View media item 209


----------



## baglady.1

aloof said:


> Hey!
> 
> I've attached more photos. Thanks so much View media item 213View media item 212View media item 211View media item 210View media item 209


Thanks...it is looking good so far but I need to see the code number on photos #1 (back side of Black cloth RFID) I can't read it.


----------



## Virgilio

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


Thank you So MUCH


----------



## santalie

*Hi
could you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Monster
Item Number: 122082751771
Seller ID: podman12345
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122082751771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## baglady.1

santalie said:


> *Hi
> could you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Monster
> Item Number: 122082751771
> Seller ID: podman12345
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122082751771?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


Please search this thread for the sellers name & I think U will find yr answer.


----------



## cecilia_m

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi "By the way" bag on ebay?

* Item Name: FENDI BY THE WAY small bag Sienna red calfskin*
* Item Number: 122076264836*
* Seller ID:**lolalola001**(**455**






)
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-BY-THE-WAY-small-bag-Sienna-red-calfskin-/122076264836?hash=item1c6c4ff984:g:rlYAAOSwvg9XaDf~*

The seller sent me this picture with the serial code number!


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## baglady.1

cecilia_m said:


> Hello, could you please help me to authenticate this Fendi "By the way" bag on ebay?
> 
> * Item Name: FENDI BY THE WAY small bag Sienna red calfskin
> Item Number: 122076264836
> Seller ID:**lolalola001**(**455**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-BY-THE-WAY-small-bag-Sienna-red-calfskin-/122076264836?hash=item1c6c4ff984:g:rlYAAOSwvg9XaDf~*
> 
> The seller sent me this picture with the serial code number!
> View attachment 3440116
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!


Authentic Fendi


----------



## cecilia_m

Thank you soo much for your help


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please authenticate this Fendi bag?
Purchased at local thrift store. I took the photos.
A Mini Mama, maybe?
Any information is much appreciated…thanks in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Last 2 pics from previous post. Label & hologram. Let me know if anything further is needed…thanks again!


----------



## baglady.1

JOODLZ said:


> Last 2 pics from previous post. Label & hologram. Let me know if anything further is needed…thanks again!
> View attachment 3440615
> View attachment 3440616


It's fake


----------



## JOODLZ

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake



Bummer…at least it was a SMALL donation…thanks, baglady.1


----------



## Velvetnelvis

I


----------



## Velvetnelvis

Hi everyone, 
I'm new to this site and forum and hope I'm posting correctly..

I came across this vintage fendi purse. I was taken with how it's a deviation from typical logo covered fendi's of today.   I have never seen this style before. Have any of you ever seen a Fendi like this????

Please tell me if you can tell if it's real and if you have any other information about it. Thank you very much!!


----------



## baglady.1

Velvetnelvis said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm new to this site and forum and hope I'm posting correctly..
> 
> I came across this vintage fendi purse. I was taken with how it's a deviation from typical logo covered fendi's of today.   I have never seen this style before. Have any of you ever seen a Fendi like this????
> 
> Please tell me if you can tell if it's real and if you have any other information about it. Thank you very much!!
> 
> View attachment 3442026
> 
> View attachment 3442024
> 
> View attachment 3442030


 See Post #1 of this Thread and my signature line:
*FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS: 
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Velvetnelvis

I purchased the item so there is no longer a link or listing.  I included the pictures in lieu of this lacking info.

*Auction Site or Source:  Etsy

Item Name:  Vintage 1970's Fendi Dark Warm Brown Leather Monogram Satchel Boho Hippie Crossbody Purse Handbag

Item Number:  ??

Seller ID: greatlakeoutfitters
Link: n/a*


----------



## aloof

baglady.1 said:


> Thanks...it is looking good so far but I need to see the code number on photos #1 (back side of Black cloth RFID) I can't read it.


Thanks so much!

Here's the photo you asked for.


----------



## baglady.1

Velvetnelvis said:


> I purchased the item so there is no longer a link or listing.  I included the pictures in lieu of this lacking info.
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:  Etsy
> 
> Item Name:  Vintage 1970's Fendi Dark Warm Brown Leather Monogram Satchel Boho Hippie Crossbody Purse Handbag
> 
> Item Number:  ??
> 
> Seller ID:  greatlakeoutfitters
> Link: n/a*


 It is Authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

aloof said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Here's the photo you asked for.


 Looks good! Bag is authentic


----------



## Velvetnelvis

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Vintage Fendi


Thank you!!!  Do you happen to know about what year or time period this purse was originally sold and the style or collection name? I'm very curious about any additional information you may know regarding it.


----------



## baglady.1

Velvetnelvis said:


> Thank you!!!  Do you happen to know about what year or time period this purse was originally sold and the style or collection name? I'm very curious about any additional information you may know regarding it.


Not sure, but I think seller may be right - either 1960s or 1970s. Not sure about collection, but it has a distinct double head impression characteristic of a group of leather bags Fendi produced. HTH.


----------



## Lexdo

Hello guys,

This handbag was presented me as a gifts.

Could anyone identify whether it is authentic or not, please?

Thank you in advance!

*Auction Site or Source: some physical store, not online;

Item Name: Fendi Spy bag 

Item Number: -

Seller ID: n/a

Link: n/a

*


----------



## baglady.1

Lexdo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This handbag was presented me as a gifts.
> 
> Could anyone identify whether it is authentic or not, please?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: some physical store, not online;
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Spy bag
> 
> Item Number: -
> 
> Seller ID: n/a
> 
> Link: n/a
> *


Not much of a gift.
It's fake


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I have your expert opinion on this one?

Item: New 2016FENDI PEEKABOO MINI SMALL BAG Blue violet LAMBSKIN silver hardware
Seller: willialuc0
No: 252506198259
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25250619825...15ad06e8567&bu=43191290066&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

The seller has confirmed that "The hologram sticker is detached and it is not included in the bag"

Thank you for your time!


----------



## baglady.1

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please may I have your expert opinion on this one?
> 
> Item: New 2016FENDI PEEKABOO MINI SMALL BAG Blue violet LAMBSKIN silver hardware
> Seller: willialuc0
> No: 252506198259
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/25250619825...15ad06e8567&bu=43191290066&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu
> 
> The seller has confirmed that "The hologram sticker is detached and it is not included in the bag"
> 
> Thank you for your time!


Looks fake


----------



## MiniMabel

baglady.1 said:


> Looks fake



Thank you for your opinion, baglady.1, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Lexdo

baglady 1,

Thanks for your opinion, very much appreciated.

If it is possible, I would like you guys to take a look at another two Fendi handbags and give your highly valuable opinion(s).

Basically, the same situation as with the previous one, these handbags were not bought online but rather from a physical store, so no links, unfortunately.

So, here we go, the first one
:
	

		
			
		

		
	










The second one:







Thank you, people!


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum.  I bought this cute little Fendi Monster Zip Wallet a couple of weeks ago.  I was so happy with my find (esp as it is sold out online) but it doesn't seem to have a serial number in it and I wanted a peace of mind to make sure that is is authentic.  It came only with a dustbag, no tags or cards...
	

		
			
		

		
	








I have included as many pictures as I could- sorry about the quality about some of them though...

I would be grateful for all your help!  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Misskimberlyd

Hello,

Considering bidding on this one if its authentic but based on the price I have serious doubts.  I just bought a striped strap you and it would go perfectly with this color bag.

*Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW FENDI PEEKABOO SELLERIA
Item Number:
112103271376

Seller ID: nanomap15
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112103271376?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thanks!*


----------



## baglady.1

Lexdo said:


> baglady 1,
> 
> Thanks for your opinion, very much appreciated.
> 
> If it is possible, I would like you guys to take a look at another two Fendi handbags and give your highly valuable opinion(s).
> 
> Basically, the same situation as with the previous one, these handbags were not bought online but rather from a physical store, so no links, unfortunately.
> 
> So, here we go, the first one
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445983
> View attachment 3445984
> View attachment 3445985
> View attachment 3445986
> View attachment 3445987
> View attachment 3445988
> 
> 
> 
> The second one:
> 
> View attachment 3445989
> View attachment 3445991
> View attachment 3445992
> View attachment 3445990
> 
> 
> Thank you, people!


If these are your own bags, please see post #1 of this thread.
We need full front back photos....no obscuring it in a dust bag and hiding relevant hardware.
We need close clear pics of the hologram tag, close enough to 
see the hologram itself and the code under it, if any.


----------



## baglady.1

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum.  I bought this cute little Fendi Monster Zip Wallet a couple of weeks ago.  I was so happy with my find (esp as it is sold out online) but it doesn't seem to have a serial number in it and I wanted a peace of mind to make sure that is is authentic.  It came only with a dustbag, no tags or cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446316
> View attachment 3446317
> View attachment 3446318
> View attachment 3446319
> View attachment 3446320
> 
> 
> I have included as many pictures as I could- sorry about the quality about some of them though...
> 
> I would be grateful for all your help!  Many thanks in advance!


*Please see my signature line....
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
_Also, these wallets have 2 serial #s, one should be at the base/seam line of the RFID tag you show and the other is imprinted on the
leather itself, perhaps hidden under a flap. I need close/clear pics of these. _


----------



## baglady.1

Misskimberlyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> Considering bidding on this one if its authentic but based on the price I have serious doubts.  I just bought a striped strap you and it would go perfectly with this color bag.
> 
> *Item Name: AUTHENTIC NEW FENDI PEEKABOO SELLERIA
> Item Number:
> 112103271376
> 
> Seller ID: nanomap15
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112103271376?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thanks!*


It's Fake


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

baglady.1 said:


> *Please see my signature line....
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> _Also, these wallets have 2 serial #s, one should be at the base/seam line of the RFID tag you show and the other is imprinted on the
> leather itself, perhaps hidden under a flap. I need close/clear pics of these. _




Hello!

Thank you for your reply.  I have tried to take photos of these but it is proving to be very difficult  !

The one that is embossed in the leather- I think it says

9M0813 5PT – 168 - 9834  (Edited- sorry had another look it may be 9M0*3*13 5PT - 168 - 9834)



And the second one is stitched so close to the seam- I think this says

01994259 (the 5 could be a 6 though)




Sorry is this ok? 

Many thanks once again for your time!


----------



## baglady.1

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you for your reply.  I have tried to take photos of these but it is proving to be very difficult  !
> 
> The one that is embossed in the leather- I think it says
> 
> 9M0813 5PT – 168 - 9834  (Edited- sorry had another look it may be 9M0*3*13 5PT - 168 - 9834)
> View attachment 3446439
> 
> 
> And the second one is stitched so close to the seam- I think this says
> 
> 01994259 (the 5 could be a 6 though)
> 
> View attachment 3446441
> 
> 
> Sorry is this ok?
> 
> Many thanks once again for your time!


Still need to know source of this wallet...please complete in the following format.
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

baglady.1 said:


> Still need to know source of this wallet...please complete in the following format.
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



I bought it from TKMaxx...
Item name: I think this is the Fendi Monster Zip Wallet in Black
Item Number: ? unsure, there were no cards/labels with this 
No seller ID as not bought online.


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hi guys. I just grabbed this bag at a local Good will store. I want to return it asap if it's fake- any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nikkifresh2

Item name: strap
Seller: alabama13elena
Item number: 331928399393
Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=331928399393&txnId=1312664009014

I won and want to check authenticity before I pay, thanks!


----------



## jo1122

Hi there 
Please help me athenticate this Fendi by the way bag I purchased on eBay.  It's not been sent yet and I'm worried it's a good fake. Many thanks for your help! I've included a few more pics he sent me. 

Item name: Fendi bag
Seller: robe_walm
Item number: 152206854860
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152206854860


----------



## smorrison2

Item name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Selleria (dark grey)
Seller: sheuk32
Item number: 152202013279
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152202013279 

Please help me authenticate this lovely bag! TIA


----------



## jo1122

More pics!! He managed to send me the RFID label with code.  



jo1122 said:


> Hi there
> Please help me athenticate this Fendi by the way bag I purchased on eBay.  It's not been sent yet and I'm worried it's a good fake. Many thanks for your help! I've included a few more pics he sent me.
> 
> Item name: Fendi bag
> Seller: robe_walm
> Item number: 152206854860
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152206854860


----------



## baglady.1

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> I bought it from TKMaxx...
> Item name: I think this is the Fendi Monster Zip Wallet in Black
> Item Number: ? unsure, there were no cards/labels with this
> No seller ID as not bought online.


That is what I need to know. Your Wallet is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hi guys. I just grabbed this bag at a local Good will store. I want to return it asap if it's fake- any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446546


 Could you check inside pocket lining for a serial # imprint & provide pic, also a better close up of the metal Fendi plate inside would help (close & clear).


----------



## baglady.1

nikkifresh2 said:


> Item name: strap
> Seller: alabama13elena
> Item number: 331928399393
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/orderDetails?itemId=331928399393&txnId=1312664009014
> 
> I won and want to check authenticity before I pay, thanks!


It isn't easy to authenticate a strap, but it looks good in general and consistent with a Vintage Fendi 
Shoulder strap. Probably from the 1970s.


----------



## baglady.1

jo1122 said:


> Hi there
> Please help me athenticate this Fendi by the way bag I purchased on eBay.  It's not been sent yet and I'm worried it's a good fake. Many thanks for your help! I've included a few more pics he sent me.
> 
> Item name: Fendi bag
> Seller: robe_walm
> Item number: 152206854860
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152206854860


 Need pic of other side of the black cloth hologram tag shown in your photo#2.


----------



## baglady.1

smorrison2 said:


> Item name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Selleria (dark grey)
> Seller: sheuk32
> Item number: 152202013279
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152202013279
> 
> Please help me authenticate this lovely bag! TIA


It is authentic & gorgeous! It was a special custom made to order peekaboo. 
GL!


----------



## smorrison2

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic & gorgeous! It was a special custom made to order peekaboo.
> GL!


you've made my day!


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

baglady.1 said:


> That is what I need to know. Your Wallet is Authentic Fendi



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## nikkifresh2

baglady.1 said:


> It isn't easy to authenticate a strap, but it looks good in general and consistent with a Vintage Fendi
> Shoulder strap. Probably from the 1970s.



Cool, thanks!!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

baglady.1 said:


> Could you check inside pocket lining for a serial # imprint & provide pic, also a better close up of the metal Fendi plate inside would help (close & clear).



Thanks so much! I pulled out the lining inside the main compartment as well as the interior pocket and exterior pocket and I definitely can't find any serial imprint or tag. I'm assuming this means it's a fake?! But just in case there's still hope, here's a few more pics of the inside metal plate like you requested. Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## baglady.1

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Thanks so much! I pulled out the lining inside the main compartment as well as the interior pocket and exterior pocket and I definitely can't find any serial imprint or tag. I'm assuming this means it's a fake?! But just in case there's still hope, here's a few more pics of the inside metal plate like you requested. Thanks again for your help, I really appreciate it.


 It should have the serial # - occasionally they flake off a bit, but this looks like it has had little wear. There are several other things that are off as well. These fake Textile Zucchino bags were produced in quantities greater than the Authentic ones in my opinion & flooded the internet including some reputable brick & mortar retail stores. So I'd be careful about purchasing any that are not with a hologram tag or rfid tag (say 2004 & later seasons). My opinion is this bag is not authentic


----------



## venus0915

Hi Bag Experts,
My niece bought this Fendi bag and it has bleeding, discoloration, stinky and unusable, it is like a rag.  Seller said hologram sticker has been removed due to constant use..(though i have a Fendi spy for 7 years now, hard to remove sticker though fading)...Item  is only returnable if proven fake.
Wanted to ask help from you to check it's authenticity for it's my niece's hard earned money.
TIA

Item Name: Fendi Roma zebra shoppers tote
Item Number 262582718482
Seller: eirol17
Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Guaranteed-Authentic-FENDI-zebra-print-tote-bag-/262582718482


----------



## bethly

*Hello Fendi Experts, 

I purchased a NEW Fendi Petite 2Jours Mixed-Media Satchel on eBay. I can't seem to find the hologram. There's a serial number and a Fendi fabric label in the inner side of the bag.   Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I would very much appreciate it. 

Thank you so much. 

FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS: 
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name:  *_*NEW Fendi Petite 2Jours Mixed-Media Satchel*_
*Item Number:  *_*122063125502*_
*Seller ID:  auauu
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122063125502?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## baglady.1

venus0915 said:


> Hi Bag Experts,
> My niece bought this Fendi bag and it has bleeding, discoloration, stinky and unusable, it is like a rag.  Seller said hologram sticker has been removed due to constant use..(though i have a Fendi spy for 7 years now, hard to remove sticker though fading)...Item  is only returnable if proven fake.
> Wanted to ask help from you to check it's authenticity for it's my niece's hard earned money.
> TIA
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Roma zebra shoppers tote
> Item Number 262582718482
> Seller: eirol17
> Link:http://www.ebay.ph/itm/Guaranteed-Authentic-FENDI-zebra-print-tote-bag-/262582718482


 Need pics of hologram tag - black cloth tag, even if hologram is missing. Also leather serial # strip or under patch. So far it doesn't look right, but I need those photos to confirm.


----------



## baglady.1

bethly said:


> *Hello Fendi Experts,
> 
> I purchased a NEW Fendi Petite 2Jours Mixed-Media Satchel on eBay. I can't seem to find the hologram. There's a serial number and a Fendi fabric label in the inner side of the bag.   Can you please help me authenticate this bag? I would very much appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name:  *_*NEW Fendi Petite 2Jours Mixed-Media Satchel*_
> *Item Number:  *_*122063125502*_
> *Seller ID:  auauu
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/122063125502?_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


Need photos of boths sides of black cloth RFID tag (shown inside shot #5) - clear enough to read the code on back side.


----------



## bethly

I tried taking several photos and these were the clearest I can get them since the purse is small. it was hard to focus.  Thank you very much.


----------



## venus0915

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of hologram tag - black cloth tag, even if hologram is missing. Also leather serial # strip or under patch. So far it doesn't look right, but I need those photos to confirm.


thank you baglady...here are the photos


baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of hologram tag - black cloth tag, even if hologram is missing. Also leather serial # strip or under patch. So far it doesn't look right, but I need those photos to confirm.



Hi Baglady! Thanks for the quick reply....here are the photos needed: ( horrifying bleeding all over..the B in the bag replaced by an R...rag)
TIA

http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/mercury64/library/


----------



## venus0915

venus0915 said:


> thank you baglady...here are the photos
> 
> 
> Hi Baglady! Thanks for the quick reply....here are the photos needed: ( horrifying bleeding all over..the B in the bag replaced by an R...rag)
> TIA
> 
> http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/mercury64/library/


btw..there is no cloth tag inside with the fendi hologram....no cloth tag even..


----------



## baglady.1

bethly said:


> I tried taking several photos and these were the clearest I can get them since the purse is small. it was hard to focus.  Thank you very much.


The 2Jours Bag is Authentic Fendi 
The newer bags like this do not have hologram, so we need the RFID tag instead.


----------



## baglady.1

venus0915 said:


> btw..there is no cloth tag inside with the fendi hologram....no cloth tag even..


 The bag looks like it had a lot of use. Unfortunately, after much research on this style, I cannot find anything to indicate that it is not authentic. It would be nice to have the hologram tag, but without it, I cannot say 100% authentic.  Some Fendi bags do bleed, I am surprised to see it on this nylon bag, but it does happen. If your neice is unhappy, perhaps she can arrange a return with seller on another basis than authenticity.


----------



## bethly

baglady.1 said:


> The 2Jours Bag is Authentic Fendi
> The newer bags like this do not have hologram, so we need the RFID tag instead.


Thank you so much!!! I truly appreciate your help.


----------



## candice bradbury

I received this bag as a gift 3 years ago and its been sitting in my closet for three years i honestly forgot about (shame on me)

The quality of the bag is very nice it seems,nice and thick.

can you guys help me determine if it authentic? and possibly what the name of the bag is. I can't seem to find anywhere or even really know what to look for lol

Also the underside of the main zipper does have the FF it was just to hard to get a pic of it.

*FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS: 
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:i own it. Mother in law won a contest through her work that flew her to vegas to a warehouse where she got to run through a warehouse full of brand new items and fill up a shopping cart in 3 minutes, she grabbed a fendi bag when she saw it knowing i loved them
Item Name: ????? need your help
Item Number: ????? need your help
Seller ID: myself
Link: n/a*

thanks!


----------



## venus0915

baglady.1 said:


> The bag looks like it had a lot of use. Unfortunately, after much research on this style, I cannot find anything to indicate that it is not authentic. It would be nice to have the hologram tag, but without it, I cannot say 100% authentic.  Some Fendi bags do bleed, I am surprised to see it on this nylon bag, but it does happen. If your neice is unhappy, perhaps she can arrange a return with seller on another basis than authenticity.



sad to say, the seller won't refund other than authenticity...but anyway..thanks for the big help...God bless you baglady!


----------



## baglady.1

candice bradbury said:


> I received this bag as a gift 3 years ago and its been sitting in my closet for three years i honestly forgot about (shame on me)
> 
> The quality of the bag is very nice it seems,nice and thick.
> 
> can you guys help me determine if it authentic? and possibly what the name of the bag is. I can't seem to find anywhere or even really know what to look for lol
> 
> Also the underside of the main zipper does have the FF it was just to hard to get a pic of it.
> 
> *FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:i own it. Mother in law won a contest through her work that flew her to vegas to a warehouse where she got to run through a warehouse full of brand new items and fill up a shopping cart in 3 minutes, she grabbed a fendi bag when she saw it knowing i loved them
> Item Name: ????? need your help
> Item Number: ????? need your help
> Seller ID: myself
> Link: n/a*
> 
> thanks!


I need a close clear picture of the black cloth hologram tag inside the bag opposite where the leather serial # tag shown is located. Clear enough to see the hologram and it's code.


----------



## candice bradbury

baglady.1 said:


> I need a close clear picture of the black cloth hologram tag inside the bag opposite where the leather serial # tag shown is located. Clear enough to see the hologram and it's code.


I don't see any other tags?


----------



## baglady.1

candice bradbury said:


> I don't see any other tags?


Well, turn the pocket completely inside out & send me a photo...does it look like it was torn out?
Also need a close & clear pic of interior FENDI plate...close enough to see and read etching on it.


----------



## jo1122

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of other side of the black cloth hologram tag shown in your photo#2.


Hi baglady, here is the hologram tag.  Thank you so much


----------



## santalie

Hi
Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag
*Item Number: 112111832201
Seller ID: nicoleshoegal
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112111832201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## santalie

santalie said:


> Hi
> Can you please authenticate this Celine Trapeze Bag
> *Item Number: 112111832201
> Seller ID: nicoleshoegal
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112111832201?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


sorry wrong thread, not sure how to delete it from here


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

Can you authenticate this fendi?


----------



## jpfish123

Hi, I have more pictures of this fendi peekaboo. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## baglady.1

jo1122 said:


> Hi baglady, here is the hologram tag.  Thank you so much


It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

jpfish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you authenticate this fendi?


 Read post #1 and my signature line.
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Also please provide full size photos. These are much too small for anyone to make out details.


----------



## jo1122

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


I've received the bag so happy it's the real deal,  thank you so much baglady!!


----------



## SalmaB

Hi Ladies,
can any of you help me with the authentication of this peekaboo please? i asked the seller for a picture of the full leather tab along with that inside metal tab... (just waiting for the reply!) I will upload as soon as he sends those pics as well. he also mentioned that there is no hologram sticker!!! is that normal for some fendis not to have??? ive heard that everything that was produced after 2004 had holo stickers
am i mistaken or could this item be un-authentic?!
Thank you for all the help and have an awesome day


----------



## jpfish123

Hi Ladies,
Can you please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Bag. Thank you so much for your help.
It was on ebay
Seller: innuly
Item No.: 252504992207
Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Black Leather Bag
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FENDI-PEEKABOO-SELLERIA-BLACK-LEATHER-Bag-/252504992207?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=43971634860&euid=b0cead10e29e4b5d9df4e2f3283683d3&nma=true&si=J2RB5sH5bW5%2BY1iWYGJ7BVi8aYg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## SalmaB

SalmaB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> can any of you help me with the authentication of this peekaboo please? i asked the seller for a picture of the full leather tab along with that inside metal tab... (just waiting for the reply!) I will upload as soon as he sends those pics as well. he also mentioned that there is no hologram sticker!!! is that normal for some fendis not to have??? ive heard that everything that was produced after 2004 had holo stickers
> am i mistaken or could this item be un-authentic?!
> Thank you for all the help and have an awesome day



he sent this!



It was on eBay
Seller: willialuc0
Item No.: 252511471087
Name: New 2016FENDI Mini PEEKABOO SMALL Red Calf leather with weave edge Cherry
Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252511471087?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## vfarzam

I purchased this bag on 8/20, I have 30 days to return.  They stated that they had it authenticated, I have contacted seller and asked to have a copy of the authentication 2 times and both times they were very nice and said they would send, but i have not received.  I have the bag, received it on the 25th, so if you need any additional pictures I can post.  
Thank you so much!  This is my first Fendi so I am nervous.  

_*Auction Site or Source:  *_EBAY
_*Item Name:  *_  FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER
_*Item Number:  *_322232755329
_*Seller ID:  onquestyle
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322232755329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*_


----------



## baglady.1

SalmaB said:


> he sent this!
> View attachment 3452837
> 
> 
> It was on eBay
> Seller: willialuc0
> Item No.: 252511471087
> Name: New 2016FENDI Mini PEEKABOO SMALL Red Calf leather with weave edge Cherry
> Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/252511471087?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


I did a search of the Forum and this seller has sold a few fake Celines already....so I doubt it is authentic, but I would need a clear photo of the RFID Tag, black cloth with scissors on it & clear enough to read its code. The serial # tag photos aren't good enough to read the code, these need to be better as well.


----------



## baglady.1

vfarzam said:


> I purchased this bag on 8/20, I have 30 days to return.  They stated that they had it authenticated, I have contacted seller and asked to have a copy of the authentication 2 times and both times they were very nice and said they would send, but i have not received.  I have the bag, received it on the 25th, so if you need any additional pictures I can post.
> Thank you so much!  This is my first Fendi so I am nervous.
> 
> _*Auction Site or Source:  *_EBAY
> _*Item Name:  *_  FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER
> _*Item Number:  *_322232755329
> _*Seller ID:  onquestyle
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322232755329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*_


Need pic of the other side of RFID (black cloth) tag, clear & close enough to read the code. Also need pic of leather serial # strip, also clear enough to read full code.


----------



## SalmaB

baglady.1 said:


> I did a search of the Forum and this seller has sold a few fake Celines already....so I doubt it is authentic, but I would need a clear photo of the RFID Tag, black cloth with scissors on it & clear enough to read its code. The serial # tag photos aren't good enough to read the code, these need to be better as well.


Thank you taking the time to help me out

i was worried about the same thing! i asked for the info... i wasn't sure as they are guaranteed authentic or money back!! i must admit i had a weird feeling in my gut about it but we shall see what pictures they send!


----------



## vfarzam

_*Auction Site or Source: *_eBay
_*Item Name: *_FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER
_*Item Number: *_322232755329
_*Seller ID: onquestyle
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322232755329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*_







Again thanks so much for taking the time to look at these for me


----------



## baglady.1

vfarzam said:


> _*Auction Site or Source: *_eBay
> _*Item Name: *_FENDI PEEKABOO MONSTER
> _*Item Number: *_322232755329
> _*Seller ID: onquestyle
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322232755329?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*_
> 
> View attachment 3453050
> View attachment 3453051
> View attachment 3453052
> View attachment 3453053
> 
> 
> Again thanks so much for taking the time to look at these for me


There are many fakes of this bag I have seen on Ebay.
Congratulations! 
This one is Authentic Fendi! Woo hoo!


----------



## vfarzam

baglady.1 said:


> There are many fakes of this bag I have seen on Ebay.
> Congratulations!
> This one is Authentic Fendi! Woo hoo!


Thank you sooooooooo much!!!!


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

I posted a black fendi peekaboo bag with all the info you requested and I can't find it


----------



## jpfish123

baglady.1 said:


> Read post #1 and my signature line.
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> Also please provide full size photos. These are much too small for anyone to make out details.


----------



## jpfish123

Can you please authenticate this Fendi Bag from Ebay? I included everything you asked for. Thank you for your kindness.
Site: EBAY
Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Black Leather Bag 252504992207
Seller ID: Innuly
Item No: 252504992207
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FENDI-PEEKABOO-SELLERIA-BLACK-LEATHER-Bag-/252504992207?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=43971634860&euid=f4f70200018d402da2f336a7a7ce6d82&nma=true&si=J2RB5sH5bW5%2BY1iWYGJ7BVi8aYg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Emea

Hello,
Can you please authenticate this Fendi Bags? I am not an expert and I do not want to buy a fake ones  Seller posted them not on Ebay but on some unknown local page.
Those are the photos I have from the seller. I do not have a lot of informations, only those photos.
Thank You very very much in advance


----------



## Emea

and here the 2nd one Thank You in advance!


----------



## jpfish123

jpfish123 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi Bag from Ebay? I included everything you asked for. Thank you for your kindness.
> Site: EBAY
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Black Leather Bag 252504992207
> Seller ID: Innuly
> Item No: 252504992207
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FENDI-PEEKABOO-SELLERIA-BLACK-LEATHER-Bag-/252504992207?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=43971634860&euid=f4f70200018d402da2f336a7a7ce6d82&nma=true&si=J2RB5sH5bW5%2BY1iWYGJ7BVi8aYg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Can you kindly authenticate this bag? I posted everything you asked for. Thanks again


----------



## Amy-Tadhg

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name:Genuine Fendi Spy Bag Ladies Handbag Brown
Item Number: 252510500899
Seller ID: lavender_rose_2008
Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Fendi-Spy-Bag-Ladies-Handbag-Brown-/252510500899?nav=SEARCH

Hello All,

Hopeing someone may be able to assist here with regards to this Fendi Spy.... Something about the leather serial number strip is throwing me.  

Thank you ☺️

*


----------



## baglady.1

jpfish123 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi Bag from Ebay? I included everything you asked for. Thank you for your kindness.
> Site: EBAY
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Black Leather Bag 252504992207
> Seller ID: Innuly
> Item No: 252504992207
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FENDI-PEEKABOO-SELLERIA-BLACK-LEATHER-Bag-/252504992207?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=43971634860&euid=f4f70200018d402da2f336a7a7ce6d82&nma=true&si=J2RB5sH5bW5%2BY1iWYGJ7BVi8aYg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Nothing about this bag looks right. Deemed a Fake.


----------



## Emea

And what about my bags please?


----------



## baglady.1

Emea said:


> Hello,
> Can you please authenticate this Fendi Bags? I am not an expert and I do not want to buy a fake ones  Seller posted them not on Ebay but on some unknown local page.
> Those are the photos I have from the seller. I do not have a lot of informations, only those photos.
> Thank You very very much in advance
> View attachment 3453371
> View attachment 3453372
> View attachment 3453373
> View attachment 3453374
> View attachment 3453375
> View attachment 3453377
> View attachment 3453378


 If U R concerned about fakes, why would you buy from an "unknown local page" with limited photos in the first place?
The bag is crap and so is the source


----------



## baglady.1

Amy-Tadhg said:


> *
> View attachment 3453476
> View attachment 3453477
> View attachment 3453478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name:Genuine Fendi Spy Bag Ladies Handbag Brown
> Item Number: 252510500899
> Seller ID: lavender_rose_2008
> Link:  http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Fendi-Spy-Bag-Ladies-Handbag-Brown-/252510500899?nav=SEARCH
> Hello All,
> Hopeing someone may be able to assist here with regards to this Fendi Spy.... Something about the leather serial number strip is throwing me.
> Thank you ☺️*


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

Emea said:


> and here the 2nd one Thank You in advance!
> View attachment 3453379
> View attachment 3453380
> View attachment 3453380
> View attachment 3453381
> View attachment 3453382
> View attachment 3453383
> View attachment 3453384
> View attachment 3453389
> View attachment 3453390


Pls advise 
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Amy-Tadhg

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Wooooo thank you, I was like ohhh I am just being over cautious! And everything on the lipstick holder & purse is intact!!!


----------



## Emea

baglady.1 said:


> If U R concerned about fakes, why would you buy from an "unknown local page" with limited photos in the first place?
> The bag is crap and so is the source



Thank You for your help!!!


----------



## Emea

baglady.1 said:


> Pls advise
> *Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



This same here, its not Ebay, its buy-sell web in my country, not in English, but if you wish here is the link:
*Auction Site or Source:http://olx.pl/oferta/designerska-to...czerwonej-irchy-CID87-ID7NBFH.html#c1665f6aea
Item Name: Fendi Vintige
Item Number:NA
Seller ID:NA
Link http://olx.pl/oferta/designerska-to...czerwonej-irchy-CID87-ID7NBFH.html#c1665f6aea*


----------



## baglady.1

Emea said:


> This same here, its not Ebay, its buy-sell web in my country, not in English, but if you wish here is the link:
> *Auction Site or Source:http://olx.pl/oferta/designerska-to...czerwonej-irchy-CID87-ID7NBFH.html#c1665f6aea
> Item Name: Fendi Vintige
> Item Number:NA
> Seller ID:NA
> Link http://olx.pl/oferta/designerska-to...czerwonej-irchy-CID87-ID7NBFH.html#c1665f6aea*


Thank you. The bag is authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## Emea

baglady.1 said:


> Thank you. The bag is authentic Vintage Fendi


Thank you very much!!
I am not sure if I can ask thi question too,but what is the good price for this bag from your point of view?


----------



## baglady.1

Emea said:


> Thank you very much!!
> I am not sure if I can ask thi question too,but what is the good price for this bag from your point of view?


We don't price them, not something done here.
However you could search Ebay for similar items. The bag style is a baguette.


----------



## maggiehxm

Would appreciate your kind help to authenticate this Fendi bag for me, please. I actually received this bag in a very poor wrapping condition, and there is also no any official receipt or authentic card with this bag. It is also very disappointing to see the card pocket with a tear. Really worry about if this bag is a authentic. 

For your easy reference, there are several numbers "01568888" showing on the cotton label inside the bag, and the serial No. printed on the card pocket is "8M0355-K47-159-0501".

_*Auction Site or Source: *_GILT
_*Item Name: *_FENDI PEEKABOO MICRO FUCHSIA
_*Item Number: *_N/A
_*Seller ID: GILT
Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_i...1472664741669_1126555700&size_id=1&origin=cat*_


----------



## Emea

baglady.1 said:


> We don't price them, not something done here.
> However you could search Ebay for similar items. The bag style is a baguette.


Thank You


----------



## Margo L

Hi-I just purchased a Fendi Petite 2Jours bag from TJ Maxx and I'm pretty sure it's authentic, given almost every piece of hardware, including zipper have the logo engraved, but I have 2 concerns, so I wanted to reach out to get someone who is more of an authenticator than myself. I'm still in the window to return it if it isn't.

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Petite 2Jours
Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJMaxx
Attach photos*
Many photos attached:

Fendi Hologram: My 1st concern is that it appears this has been cut out so I can't verify the hologram. I actually think someone bought it and cut out the hologram to put into a fake bag to make it more authentic, then returned this one. But I don't know.
Fendi Serial Tag
Fendi Inside: My 2nd concern, it's not satin, it's leather and from what I've read many Fendi bags are satin inside. I also show the seams here.
Fendi Stitching and Bottom Hardware
Fendi Hardware 2
Fendi Hardware 3
Fendi Leather Seam
Fendi Authentication Card
Fendi Authentic Card 2
Fendi Entire Bag
Many thanks in advance for your help!
Best,
Margo


----------



## baglady.1

maggiehxm said:


> Would appreciate your kind help to authenticate this Fendi bag for me, please. I actually received this bag in a very poor wrapping condition, and there is also no any official receipt or authentic card with this bag. It is also very disappointing to see the card pocket with a tear. Really worry about if this bag is a authentic.
> 
> For your easy reference, there are several numbers "01568888" showing on the cotton label inside the bag, and the serial No. printed on the card pocket is "8M0355-K47-159-0501".
> 
> _*Auction Site or Source: *_GILT
> _*Item Name: *_FENDI PEEKABOO MICRO FUCHSIA
> _*Item Number: *_N/A
> _*Seller ID: GILT
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_i...1472664741669_1126555700&size_id=1&origin=cat*_


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

maggiehxm said:


> Would appreciate your kind help to authenticate this Fendi bag for me, please. I actually received this bag in a very poor wrapping condition, and there is also no any official receipt or authentic card with this bag. It is also very disappointing to see the card pocket with a tear. Really worry about if this bag is a authentic.
> 
> For your easy reference, there are several numbers "01568888" showing on the cotton label inside the bag, and the serial No. printed on the card pocket is "8M0355-K47-159-0501".
> 
> _*Auction Site or Source: *_GILT
> _*Item Name: *_FENDI PEEKABOO MICRO FUCHSIA
> _*Item Number: *_N/A
> _*Seller ID: GILT
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_i...1472664741669_1126555700&size_id=1&origin=cat*_





Margo L said:


> Hi-I just purchased a Fendi Petite 2Jours bag from TJ Maxx and I'm pretty sure it's authentic, given almost every piece of hardware, including zipper have the logo engraved, but I have 2 concerns, so I wanted to reach out to get someone who is more of an authenticator than myself. I'm still in the window to return it if it isn't.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Petite 2Jours
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJMaxx
> Attach photos*
> Many photos attached:
> 
> Fendi Hologram: My 1st concern is that it appears this has been cut out so I can't verify the hologram. I actually think someone bought it and cut out the hologram to put into a fake bag to make it more authentic, then returned this one. But I don't know.
> Fendi Serial Tag
> Fendi Inside: My 2nd concern, it's not satin, it's leather and from what I've read many Fendi bags are satin inside. I also show the seams here.
> Fendi Stitching and Bottom Hardware
> Fendi Hardware 2
> Fendi Hardware 3
> Fendi Leather Seam
> Fendi Authentication Card
> Fendi Authentic Card 2
> Fendi Entire Bag
> Many thanks in advance for your help!
> Best,
> Margo


`Actually the missing tag is called an RFID tag, and without it, I can't say one way or another on authenticity. Sorry!


----------



## ms.gizmo

Hello!
Would appreciate very much if you could kindly help me authenticate this Peekaboo I just purchased on eBay.

_*Auction Site or Source:  *_eBay
*Item Name: *Peekaboo
*Item Number:*
*Seller ID: *mietschyk
_*Link: *http://www.ebay.ie/itm/182259136632?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT_
_
Thank you in advance!!_


----------



## baglady.1

ms.gizmo said:


> Hello!
> Would appreciate very much if you could kindly help me authenticate this Peekaboo I just purchased on eBay.
> 
> _*Auction Site or Source:  *_eBay
> *Item Name: *Peekaboo
> *Item Number:
> Seller ID: *mietschyk
> _*Link: *http://www.ebay.ie/itm/182259136632?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you in advance!!_


It is fake


----------



## maggiehxm

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much! Much appreciated.
Although still don't know what to do with the tiny tear with the card pocket.


----------



## Evey818

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Is this bag a real or fake


----------



## bethly

Hello baglady.1,

I just purchased a Fendi Red Peekaboo on eBay. I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this Peekaboo. Thank you so much for your help.

*FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:  
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi peekaboo red leather bag
Item Number:  *_*162185030057*_
*Seller ID:  yenphan1977
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-peeka...y02%2Fl2mXndqNKo9PQE4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## serenityneow

Hi baglady, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this mini Peekaboo--

Item:  Black whipstitched mini Peekaboo
No:  182264463091
Seller: dan.heat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-M...-Up-Nappa-Leather-Whipstitched-/182264463091?

Thank you!


----------



## Lexdo

Hello guys,

Could you please take a look at this bag and advise on its authenticity?

_*Auction Site or Source: tradesy*_
*Item Name: Bottega Veneta handbag*
*Item Number: -*
*Seller ID: -*
_*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-satchel-black-19361644/#_
_
Thank you in advance!_


----------



## baglady.1

Evey818 said:


> Is this bag a real or fake


This thread is for FENDI authentifications only. Search the forum for MCM bag assistance....


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Hi baglady, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this mini Peekaboo--
> 
> Item:  Black whipstitched mini Peekaboo
> No:  182264463091
> Seller: dan.heat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-M...-Up-Nappa-Leather-Whipstitched-/182264463091?
> 
> Thank you!


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Lexdo said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Could you please take a look at this bag and advise on its authenticity?
> 
> _*Auction Site or Source: tradesy*_
> *Item Name: Bottega Veneta handbag
> Item Number: -
> Seller ID: -*
> _*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/bags/bottega-veneta-satchel-black-19361644/#
> 
> Thank you in advance!_


This thread is for FENDI only, submit it to the Authenticity thread in the BV Sub forum....


----------



## baglady.1

bethly said:


> Hello baglady.1,
> 
> I just purchased a Fendi Red Peekaboo on eBay. I would very much appreciate it if you can please help me authenticate this Peekaboo. Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> *FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi peekaboo red leather bag
> Item Number:  *_*162185030057*_
> *Seller ID:  yenphan1977
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-peekaboo-red-leather-bag-/162185030057?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=R8yJ4u0Ly02%2Fl2mXndqNKo9PQE4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


Looks good


----------



## bethly

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much....you're the best!!!


----------



## serenityneow

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Thanks.


----------



## georgiah

Hi there,
I am wondering if you can help me with the authentication of this Fendi Peekaboo Selleria? Bought second-hand at a designer second-hand boutique in Paris. It doesn't seem to have a RFID tag, just the hologram.
Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

georgiah said:


> Hi there,
> I am wondering if you can help me with the authentication of this Fendi Peekaboo Selleria? Bought second-hand at a designer second-hand boutique in Paris. It doesn't seem to have a RFID tag, just the hologram.
> Thank you!


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

bethly said:


> Thank you so much....you're the best!!!





serenityneow said:


> Thanks.


 You are Welcome! 
Shop Safely My Friends!...


----------



## baglady.1

Blushallday said:


> Hi
> Can you please check this Fendi Monster Tote?
> Item# 222209926462
> Item name: NWT FENDI MONSTER BUGGIE EYES BLACK LEATHER TOTE
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222209926462
> Seller: Pa.bay
> Comments: The seller has had a few items authenticated  through purse forum and deemed authentic over the years but still cant hurt to double check.


Need pic of the other side of black cloth FENDI tag (called an RFID tag) - close & clear enough to read the code.


----------



## georgiah

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Katri

Hello!
Please, help me with this bag.
I own this bag. Please, let me know what do you think. No serial number.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you in advance.


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with this bag.
*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Regular Peekabo
Link (if available, if not, provide source): none
Attach photos*


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag.
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Regular Peekabo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): none
> Attach photos*


I need to know how/where/from whom you acquired this bag or photos?


----------



## baglady.1

Katri said:


> Hello!
> Please, help me with this bag.
> I own this bag. Please, let me know what do you think. No serial number.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458579
> View attachment 3458580
> View attachment 3458581
> View attachment 3458582
> View attachment 3458583
> View attachment 3458584
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Look inside the pocket (turn inside out) and check again for a serial # imprinted on lining or tag. Provide pic if of serial # or inside of pocket. Also, is the lining finished leather or ??


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> I need to know how/where/from whom you acquired this bag or photos?


Hello, these photos are from the private seller. She sells her personal bag secondand here in Moscow.


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, these photos are from the private seller. She sells her personal bag secondand here in Moscow.


OK.
Well her bag is fake


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> OK.
> Well her bag is fake


Dear Baglady, thank you very much for your promt reply.


----------



## Katri

baglady.1 said:


> Look inside the pocket (turn inside out) and check again for a serial # imprinted on lining or tag. Provide pic if of serial # or inside of pocket. Also, is the lining finished leather or ??


I checked again - there is no serial number, but i know that some vintage Fendi bags does  not have serial number. The lining is PVC, but trim around zip pocket is a leather. I checked a zip of the pocket and found FF logo on the reverse.


----------



## baglady.1

Katri said:


> I checked again - there is no serial number, but i know that some vintage Fendi bags does  not have serial number. The lining is PVC, but trim around zip pocket is a leather. I checked a zip of the pocket and found FF logo on the reverse.


 I can't say 100% without the serial #, but the bag looks like authentic Vintage Fendi - no red flags.


----------



## jodh

Hi can someone help me with this, my friend told me purseforum is a great forum and recommended I get it check by one of you lovely ladies[emoji173]️I just received it and would like to double check. Thank you very much for the help!! I think it will be baglady.1 Thank you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Item Name:Fendi peekaboo
Item Number:2794100
Seller ID: SS
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-peekaboo-leather-bag-fendi-2794100.shtml

Extra photos


----------



## jodh

jodh said:


> Item Name:Fendi peekaboo
> Item Number:2794100
> Seller ID: SS
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-peekaboo-leather-bag-fendi-2794100.shtml
> 
> Extra photos



A few more extra photos, really appreciate for the help!!


----------



## baglady.1

jodh said:


> Hi can someone help me with this, my friend told me purseforum is a great forum and recommended I get it check by one of you lovely ladies[emoji173]️I just received it and would like to double check. Thank you very much for the help!! I think it will be baglady.1 Thank you[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Item Name:Fendi peekaboo
> Item Number:2794100
> Seller ID: SS
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...lack-peekaboo-leather-bag-fendi-2794100.shtml


 This is Authentic Fendi


----------



## jodh

baglady.1 said:


> This is Authentic Fendi



Thank you very much baglady.1 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cannella

Hello!!!
Can you please check this Fendi Bag?
link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Genuine-fendi-spy-bag-/262610814221?hash=item3d24d3050d:g:ajcAAOSwFV9XzYwg
http://www.ebay.it/itm/Genuine-fendi-spy-bag-/262610814221?hash=item3d24d3050d:g:ajcAAOSwFV9XzYwg
Thank you so much


----------



## jk91

Hello

I bought this backpack from my friend
Is this authentic?

Item Name: Fendi Monster Nylon Backpack


----------



## theclassic

Item: Fendi Medium Black Peekaboo
Number: 252528829188
Seller: alexluxary
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...829188?hash=item3acbe42304:g:yHcAAOSwGtRXz0Xn

How does this look? Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

jk91 said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought this backpack from my friend
> Is this authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Monster Nylon Backpack


Not much of a "friend". 
The backpack is fake.


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Item: Fendi Medium Black Peekaboo
> Number: 252528829188
> Seller: alexluxary
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Auth-Fe...829188?hash=item3acbe42304:g:yHcAAOSwGtRXz0Xn
> 
> How does this look? Thank you


It looks very Fake


----------



## baglady.1

cannella said:


> Hello!!!
> Can you please check this Fendi Bag?
> link: http://www.ebay.it/itm/Genuine-fendi-spy-bag-/262610814221?hash=item3d24d3050d:g:ajcAAOSwFV9XzYwg
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/Genuine-fendi-spy-bag-/262610814221?hash=item3d24d3050d:g:ajcAAOSwFV9XzYwg
> Thank you so much


*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
Please use this format when submitting.


----------



## theclassic

baglady.1 said:


> It looks very Fake



Darn!!! Thank goodness for you Baglady!!


----------



## baglady.1

jodh said:


> Thank you very much baglady.1 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





theclassic said:


> Darn!!! Thank goodness for you Baglady!!


 It is a pleasure to help you guys! Shop Safely my friends!


----------



## theclassic

Hello again 

Can you please take a look at this bag for me?

Item: Fendi Selleria Satchel
Item #: 232056642307
Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SELLE...642307?hash=item3607a75b03:g:d6EAAOSw65FXux~r

Thank you very much!


----------



## tarebear418

*Item Name: Fendi Brown Peekaboo Large Tote with Zucca Logo Interior and Shoulder Strap
Item Number:  182267042129
Seller ID: itswhatilove27
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/18226704212...99&_trkparms=gh1g=I182267042129.N36.S1.R1.TR1*
*
Hello, is this real?*


----------



## baglady.1

tarebear418 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Brown Peekaboo Large Tote with Zucca Logo Interior and Shoulder Strap
> Item Number:  182267042129
> Seller ID: itswhatilove27
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/182267042129?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g=I182267042129.N36.S1.R1.TR1
> 
> Hello, is this real?*


Need pic of leather serial # strip & hologram tag. These may inside pocket attached to lining.


----------



## tarebear418

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of leather serial # strip & hologram tag. These may inside pocket attached to lining.


These are the two pictures in the posting on ebay.


----------



## tarebear418

*I was also curious if this bag was real:

Item Name:  Fendi Nwd 2jour Patent Nude Leather Beige Satchel
Item Number: 18994867
Seller ID: Marie P.
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-satchel-beige-18994867/*
*
Here are pics of serial numbers/hologram, etc.






*


----------



## tarebear418

Can you tell I am on the hunt for a Fendi purse?  I have one other that I am curious if it is real, then I am done!

*Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Large Tote Black with dust bag
Item Number: 272353547442
Seller ID: exodusbeige
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272353547442?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*
Thank you so much!*


----------



## baglady.1

tarebear418 said:


> View attachment 3462034
> View attachment 3462035
> 
> These are the two pictures in the posting on ebay.


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

tarebear418 said:


> *I was also curious if this bag was real:
> 
> Item Name:  Fendi Nwd 2jour Patent Nude Leather Beige Satchel
> Item Number: 18994867
> Seller ID: Marie P.
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-satchel-beige-18994867/
> 
> Here are pics of serial numbers/hologram, etc.
> 
> View attachment 3462050
> View attachment 3462050
> View attachment 3462051
> View attachment 3462052
> View attachment 3462053
> *


Looks good also


----------



## baglady.1

tarebear418 said:


> Can you tell I am on the hunt for a Fendi purse?  I have one other that I am curious if it is real, then I am done!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Large Tote Black with dust bag
> Item Number: 272353547442
> Seller ID: exodusbeige
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272353547442?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you so much!*


Need pic of leather serial # strip or patch & hologram tag & interior Fendi plaque or patch.


----------



## tarebear418

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good also


Thank you so much!


----------



## tarebear418

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thanks!


----------



## tarebear418

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of leather serial # strip or patch & hologram tag & interior Fendi plaque or patch.


I wrote the seller asking for this, will see if I get a response, they are not super communicative!  Thank you!


----------



## TATIANA777

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162193005523

Hello ladies,
Can you help me authenticate this pre-owned Fendi Spy purse. 
There is no halogram, but I'm not sure if it was made before Fendi started using it…… 
Appriciate your help very much.


----------



## baglady.1

TATIANA777 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/162193005523
> 
> Hello ladies,
> Can you help me authenticate this pre-owned Fendi Spy purse.
> There is no halogram, but I'm not sure if it was made before Fendi started using it……
> Appriciate your help very much.


Please resubmit in the following format:
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## TATIANA777

Ebay
FENDI SPY BAG 8BR511-RPU HAND BAG
ITEM# 162193005523
Seller: gtapsp3
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/162193005523?


----------



## baglady.1

TATIANA777 said:


> Ebay
> FENDI SPY BAG 8BR511-RPU HAND BAG
> ITEM# 162193005523
> Seller: gtapsp3
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=http://www.ebay.com/itm/162193005523?


TY
This is a really bad fake


----------



## Cardenaldana

Hi! Was wondering if someone could authenticate this 80's Fendi bag, Cheers!
*Site: Etsy*
*Seller name: Milanoinvintage
Item Name: Not sure 
Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/281718542/fendi-handbag-fendi-shoulder-bag-in-pink
Photos:





















*


----------



## baglady.1

Cardenaldana said:


> Hi! Was wondering if someone could authenticate this 80's Fendi bag, Cheers!
> *Site: Etsy
> Seller name: Milanoinvintage
> Item Name: Not sure
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/281718542/fendi-handbag-fendi-shoulder-bag-in-pink
> Photos:*


 It is authentic Fendi


----------



## smorrison2

*Hi there, 

Please help me authenticate this bag! thanks:

Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name:Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Red Leather Bag
Item Number:    252534645492
Seller ID: alisifasim_0(4 )
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...645492?hash=item3acc3ce2f4:g:WJgAAOSw8oFX0vQt*


----------



## Cardenaldana

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Fendi


Amazing. Thanks


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with this bag.
*Item Name: Mini Selleria Peekaboo
Item Number: 122128826592
Seller ID: bestinrussia
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Mini-...826592?hash=item1c6f7200e0:g:cewAAOSwdIFX1b1r*


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag.
> *Item Name: Mini Selleria Peekaboo
> Item Number: 122128826592
> Seller ID: bestinrussia
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Mini-...826592?hash=item1c6f7200e0:g:cewAAOSwdIFX1b1r*


Fake


----------



## baglady.1

smorrison2 said:


> *Hi there,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag! thanks:
> 
> Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name:Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Red Leather Bag
> Item Number:    252534645492
> Seller ID: alisifasim_0(4 )
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...645492?hash=item3acc3ce2f4:g:WJgAAOSw8oFX0vQt*


Fake


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> Hello again
> 
> Can you please take a look at this bag for me?
> 
> Item: Fendi Selleria Satchel
> Item #: 232056642307
> Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SELLE...642307?hash=item3607a75b03:g:d6EAAOSw65FXux~r
> 
> Thank you very much!



Bump please


----------



## baglady.1

theclassic said:


> Bump please
> Hello again
> Can you please take a look at this bag for me?
> Item: Fendi Selleria Satchel
> Item #: 232056642307
> Seller: the.emperors.old.clothes
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SELLERIA-LARGE-WHISKEY-PEBBLED-LEATHER-CONVERTIBLE-SATCHEL-/232056642307?hash=item3607a75b03:g:d6EAAOSw65FXux~r
> 
> Thank you very much!


Looks good


----------



## Tigerlily123

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Tigerlily123

theclassic said:


> Bump please


Please can someone authenticate this bag for me.I thought it seemed Ok until seller posted a picture with hologram serial no.A550045 yet she has a receipt with this number from Fendi.Its on e bay item 191970087571


----------



## baglady.1

Tigerlily123 said:


> Please can someone authenticate this bag for me.I thought it seemed Ok until seller posted a picture with hologram serial no.A550045 yet she has a receipt with this number from Fendi.Its on e bay item 191970087571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465738
> View attachment 3465739
> View attachment 3465740
> View attachment 3465743
> View attachment 3465744
> View attachment 3465745


Please complete the information in the following format/application:
*
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Fake


Dear Baglady, thank you very much!


----------



## Tigerlily123

Tigerlily123 said:


> Please can someone authenticate this bag for me.I thought it seemed Ok until seller posted a picture with hologram serial no.A550045 yet she has a receipt with this number from Fendi.Its on e bay item 191970087571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465738
> View attachment 3465739
> View attachment 3465740
> View attachment 3465743
> View attachment 3465744
> View attachment 3465745


Sorry I am new to this.I would be grateful of your opinion on this bag.Thought it seemed OK until I saw the dreaded A550045 serial number and peeled hologram but I cant figure out how she has original Fendi receipt from Singapore that quotes ref 550045.The end or the tag no.059 fits with the purchase year but the authenticity card looks suspect.Details are as follows   E bay Item Fendi Spy bag with purchase receipt and authenticity card vintage , Item no.191970087571 seller id.kathrynnewmoon
	

		
			
		

		
	























baglady.1 said:


> Please complete the information in the following format/application:
> *
> Auction Site or Source:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

Tigerlily123 said:


> Sorry I am new to this.I would be grateful of your opinion on this bag.Thought it seemed OK until I saw the dreaded A550045 serial number and peeled hologram but I cant figure out how she has original Fendi receipt from Singapore that quotes ref 550045.The end or the tag no.059 fits with the purchase year but the authenticity card looks suspect.Details are as follows   E bay Item Fendi Spy bag with purchase receipt and authenticity card vintage , Item no.191970087571 seller id.kathrynnewmoon


 Miss, in the future submit like this:
*Auction Site or Source:  EBAY
Item Name: Fendi Spy
Item Number: 19197008757
Seller ID: kathrynnewmoon
Link: ??? I could not find a link....could you provide a URL.

I don't need to see the photos on the listing itself, especially not the type you provided (screen shots), I only need extra pics not on the listing, but I need the URL for the listing. I could not locate it. Please do as asked.*


----------



## Tigerlily123

baglady.1 said:


> Miss, in the future submit like this:
> *Auction Site or Source:  EBAY
> Item Name: Fendi Spy
> Item Number: 19197008757
> Seller ID: kathrynnewmoon
> Link: ??? I could not find a link....could you provide a URL.
> 
> I don't need to see the photos on the listing itself, especially not the type you provided (screen shots), I only need extra pics not on the listing, but I need the URL for the listing. I could not locate it. Please do as asked.*


----------



## mzp25684

*Can someone assist?
Auction Site or Source: eBay 
Item Name:Auth FENDI Zucca Pattern Hand Bag Gray Navy Canvas Leather Vintage SHW M10902
Item Number: 262621660353
Seller ID: brand_jfa
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...anvas-Leather-Vintage-SHW-M10902/262621660353
*


----------



## baglady.1

mzp25684 said:


> *Can someone assist?
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name:Auth FENDI Zucca Pattern Hand Bag Gray Navy Canvas Leather Vintage SHW M10902
> Item Number: 262621660353
> Seller ID: brand_jfa
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...anvas-Leather-Vintage-SHW-M10902/262621660353*


Looks good


----------



## bethly

Hi baglady.1, 

I would very much appreciate it if you can you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I purchased? I got a good deal in it and I want to make sure it's authentic. 
Thanks so much for you help. 

*FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS: 
ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Small Red Peekaboo Monster Genuine Snakeskin Trim Leather Satchel #5170200
Item Number:  142100755604
Seller ID:  lyndap218
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Small...DlXQgVUAs7AuUSTokLXVM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## serenityneow

Would love your help with this blue Peekaboo!  Thanks in advance!

Site: eBay
Name: Fendi Peekaboo
Seller: trahu97
ID: 162199150134
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peeka...150134?hash=item25c3d29e36:g:4vgAAOSwdIFX0a8m


----------



## baglady.1

bethly said:


> Hi baglady.1,
> 
> I would very much appreciate it if you can you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I purchased? I got a good deal in it and I want to make sure it's authentic.
> Thanks so much for you help.
> 
> *FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> ALWAYS INCLUDE:
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Small Red Peekaboo Monster Genuine Snakeskin Trim Leather Satchel #5170200
> Item Number:  142100755604
> Seller ID:  lyndap218
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Small-Red-Peekaboo-Monster-Genuine-Snakeskin-Trim-Leather-Satchel-5170200-/142100755604?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=5bCP2tDlXQgVUAs7AuUSTokLXVM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


Looks good!


----------



## baglady.1

serenityneow said:


> Would love your help with this blue Peekaboo!  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Site: eBay
> Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Seller: trahu97
> ID: 162199150134
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peeka...150134?hash=item25c3d29e36:g:4vgAAOSwdIFX0a8m


Its Fake


----------



## bethly

Thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## Abby kay

Hi. can you please authenticate this handbag? 
Source- eBay 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/122106975125


----------



## baglady.1

Abby kay said:


> Hi. can you please authenticate this handbag?
> Source- eBay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/122106975125


Please read post #1 of this thread & resubmit by filling out this template/application on my signature line:
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Abby kay

Hi can you please authenticate this fendi spy bag for me?
*Auction Site or Source: eBay 
Item Name: fendi spy bag
Item Number:122106975125
Seller ID:shammiewoo(9)
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/122106975125 

*


----------



## baglady.1

Abby kay said:


> Hi can you please authenticate this fendi spy bag for me?
> *Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: fendi spy bag
> Item Number:122106975125
> Seller ID:shammiewoo(9)
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/122106975125
> *


*Seller ID: shammiewoo
This bag is fake *


----------



## Abby kay

baglady.1 said:


> *Seller ID: shammiewoo
> This bag is fake *


Thanks so much


----------



## sharonyangz

I would greatly appreciate it if any one could authenticate this micro peekaboo. Many thanks !!  
Aution site: ebay 
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Micro Leather Satchel 
Item number: 291859712836
Seller ID: italiadelux09
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Peekab...712836?hash=item43f431cb44:g:z98AAOSwMgdXxL9v

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Nesrin

Please could you help me with authenticate this Fendi?
It is medium selleria peekaboo .
I got it from preowned store .


----------



## baglady.1

sharonyangz said:


> I would greatly appreciate it if any one could authenticate this micro peekaboo. Many thanks !!
> Aution site: ebay
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Micro Leather Satchel
> Item number: 291859712836
> Seller ID: italiadelux09
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Peekab...712836?hash=item43f431cb44:g:z98AAOSwMgdXxL9v
> 
> Thank you so much for your help.


Need pic of leather serial # strip and RFID black cloth tag.


----------



## baglady.1

Nesrin said:


> View attachment 3469764
> View attachment 3469764
> View attachment 3469765
> View attachment 3469766
> View attachment 3469767
> View attachment 3469768
> View attachment 3469769
> View attachment 3469769
> View attachment 3469768
> View attachment 3469764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please could you help me with authenticate this Fendi?
> It is medium selleria peekaboo .
> I got it from preowned store .


What is the name of the store or seller?


----------



## Nesrin

baglady.1 said:


> What is the name of the store or seller?


The store name is preporterluxury


----------



## baglady.1

Nesrin said:


> The store name is preporterluxury


Seller: Pre-Porter Luxury  -- It is online, correct? Next time provide a link to the item or website if possible....
The Bag is Fake


----------



## kett

Could I please have help verifying this bag that I purchased on Tradesy? I appreciate it very much!

*Auction Site or Source: Tradesy
Item Name:  By The Way With Jewel Tail Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 18957460
Seller ID: Annie M
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-18957460/*
*
*


----------



## baglady.1

kett said:


> Could I please have help verifying this bag that I purchased on Tradesy? I appreciate it very much!
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: Tradesy
> Item Name:  By The Way With Jewel Tail Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 18957460
> Seller ID: Annie M
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-shoulder-bag-black-18957460/
> *


Authentic


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

Can someone authenticate this fendi bag?
Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large Bag
Seller: stre-kozarema
Item No. 172347961181
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...961181?hash=item2820bd2f5d:g:xH4AAOSw-YBXGNU9


----------



## baglady.1

jpfish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone authenticate this fendi bag?
> Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large Bag
> Seller: stre-kozarema
> Item No. 172347961181
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...961181?hash=item2820bd2f5d:g:xH4AAOSw-YBXGNU9


Looks Good


----------



## Cinco5star

Hi. I'm new here hoping someone could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I purchased on Poshmark...I've done some research and it could possibly be the 1st generation of the Spy bag when the serial number started with the letter on the top row with 6 numbers following on the second row. But I just have some discrepancies, such as the authenticity card is for a "Small Spy..." Yet the bag is the larger Spy. I'm not really familiar w Fendi, but hoping someone could please educate and help me out... Thanks you in advance!!


----------



## Cinco5star

Cinco5star said:


> Hi. I'm new here hoping someone could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I purchased on Poshmark...I've done some research and it could possibly be the 1st generation of the Spy bag when the serial number started with the letter on the top row with 6 numbers following on the second row. But I just have some discrepancies, such as the authenticity card is for a "Small Spy..." Yet the bag is the larger Spy. I'm not really familiar w Fendi, but hoping someone could please educate and help me out... Thanks you in advance!!


Website:  POSHMARK
Seller: Olivia33
Link:  https://www.poshmark.com/listings/550ae28dbcd4a74ab6007ed2


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with the bag.
*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Monster Peekaboo Regular
Link (if available, if not, provide source): link*


----------



## ilam

*Item Name : selleria peekaboo medium
Link: Private sell on facebook








*


----------



## baglady.1

Cinco5star said:


> Website:  POSHMARK
> Seller: Olivia33
> Link:  https://www.poshmark.com/listings/550ae28dbcd4a74ab6007ed2


The bag is fake


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with the bag.
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Monster Peekaboo Regular
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): link*


Please present as follows in the future:

*Auction Site or Source: AVITO
Item Name: Fendi Monster Peekaboo Regular
Item Number:
Seller ID: OLGA
Link:  https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_337687085

In my opinion, the bag is fake *


----------



## baglady.1

ilam said:


> *Item Name : selleria peekaboo medium
> Link: Private sell on facebook
> View attachment 3472290
> View attachment 3472291
> View attachment 3472292
> View attachment 3472293
> View attachment 3472294
> View attachment 3472295
> 
> *


Need pic of RFID tag, both sides - including close clear pic of serial # on it. It is black cloth with "FENDI" and scissors on it.


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Please present as follows in the future:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: AVITO
> Item Name: Fendi Monster Peekaboo Regular
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: OLGA
> Link:  https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_337687085
> 
> In my opinion, the bag is fake *


Dear Baglady, I will do that in the future. Thank you for your prompt reply. I'm really shocked as I thought that this time I could finally get an authentic bag and the lady provided all the document as well. So I guess I should quit trying to get the bag from the private sellers and go to the store.


----------



## NJGucciLover

Hi. Would you please help me authenticate this bag?  The seller has all the pictures. Thank you!
Site: Ebay
Seller: southerncomfort73
Name: Zucchino satchel
Item #:322250770359
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322250770359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jpfish123

baglady.1 said:


> Looks Good


Thank you so very much!!


----------



## baglady.1

NJGucciLover said:


> Hi. Would you please help me authenticate this bag?  The seller has all the pictures. Thank you!
> Site: Ebay
> Seller: southerncomfort73
> Name: Zucchino satchel
> Item #:322250770359
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/322250770359?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear Baglady, I will do that in the future. Thank you for your prompt reply. I'm really shocked as I thought that this time I could finally get an authentic bag and the lady provided all the document as well. So I guess I should quit trying to get the bag from the private sellers and go to the store.


It is a very good replica, but something is very wrong & that is all it takes IMO. Also, I generally ignore any receipts and similar documentation, as they can be faked or authentic papers mixed with fake items....just sayin'. You are welcome to Pm me for better info on my thoughts.


----------



## NJGucciLover

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Please accept my sincerest thanks.


----------



## Amy-Tadhg

Hello Ladies, would anyone like to assist with a dispute. Seller states this bag the light brown/cognac is 100% authentic. There are so many things a wrong with it, please note I have held it against my chocolate Spy for comparison. Also the handles are filled with rubbery off cuts of materials to make them more "sturdy"

Could someone please authenticate the Light brown/ Cognac one & help me out here, need an outside opinion

Note this was purchased from Ebay, received it yesterday.
Fendi Spy Bag Cognac Leather
eBay item number:
252541243797
Seller: jessicajp5

http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252541243797?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

Amy-Tadhg said:


> Hello Ladies, would anyone like to assist with a dispute. Seller states this bag the light brown/cognac is 100% authentic. There are so many things a wrong with it, please note I have held it against my chocolate Spy for comparison. Also the handles are filled with rubbery off cuts of materials to make them more "sturdy"
> 
> Could someone please authenticate the Light brown/ Cognac one & help me out here, need an outside opinion
> 
> Note this was purchased from Ebay, received it yesterday.
> Fendi Spy Bag Cognac Leather
> eBay item number:
> 252541243797
> Seller: jessicajp5
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/252541243797?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's fake


----------



## Amy-Tadhg

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake


Thank you Baglady.1 

Was bought for me as a gift, I now have to dispute with the seller who insists it is 100% authentic. So your verdict is much appreciated, should assist with the PayPal dispute. Appalled by it is an understatement for me.


----------



## baglady.1

Amy-Tadhg said:


> Thank you Baglady.1
> 
> Was bought for me as a gift, I now have to dispute with the seller who insists it is 100% authentic. So your verdict is much appreciated, should assist with the PayPal dispute. Appalled by it is an understatement for me.





jpfish123 said:


> Thank you so very much!!





NJGucciLover said:


> Please accept my sincerest thanks.


 Glad I could help out TPFers! Shop safely my friends!


----------



## NJGucciLover

Hi again...hard time deciding....Can you please check out just one more?  She has many clear pics of the needed areas.  Thank you!

Site:  ebay
Bag:  fendi multicolor embroidered baguette
Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172342157731?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

NJGucciLover said:


> Hi again...hard time deciding....Can you please check out just one more?  She has many clear pics of the needed areas.  Thank you!
> 
> Site:  ebay
> Bag:  fendi multicolor embroidered baguette
> Seller: bellissimaconsignment92625
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/172342157731?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks good


----------



## NJGucciLover

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you!


----------



## Lululola

Can you kindly authenticate this auction for me?  Thanks

*Item Name:2016 FENDI peekaboo Mini
Item Number: 
eBay item number:
282167934064

Seller ID:janaemumford82 
Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-FENDI-...934064?hash=item41b284fc70:g:80cAAOSwi0RX0iIJ


----------



## bobo2002

Hi. Would you please kindly help me authenticate this backpack? Thank you in advance.
Seller: linda*s***stuff 
Name: Fendi Black Nylon Shearling Yellow Apple Detail Mini Backpack Handbag
Item #: 381761575051
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Black...le-Detail-Mini-Backpack-Handbag-/381761575051


----------



## baglady.1

Lululola said:


> Can you kindly authenticate this auction for me?  Thanks
> 
> *Item Name:2016 FENDI peekaboo Mini
> Item Number:
> eBay item number:
> 282167934064
> 
> Seller ID:janaemumford82
> Link:*http://www.ebay.com/itm/2016-FENDI-...934064?hash=item41b284fc70:g:80cAAOSwi0RX0iIJ


Need clear close pic of black cloth RFID tag - both sides including readable code. 
Need clear close pic of leather serial # strip.
Need clear close pic of interior and metal fendi plate inside.


----------



## baglady.1

bobo2002 said:


> Hi. Would you please kindly help me authenticate this backpack? Thank you in advance.
> Seller: linda*s***stuff
> Name: Fendi Black Nylon Shearling Yellow Apple Detail Mini Backpack Handbag
> Item #: 381761575051
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Black...le-Detail-Mini-Backpack-Handbag-/381761575051


Need clear close pic of black cloth RFID tag - both sides including readable code.


----------



## june79

Dear BagLady, pease have a look at this bag.
_*Auction Site or Source: *Ebay
*Item Name: *Fendi regular Peekaboo
*Item Number: *322269043856
*Seller ID: *pixeldust1984 
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/32226904385...c75dce43758&bu=44015468641&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu_


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,
Could you ple


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this Fendi? Thank you so much
Name of Bag: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo limited large tote bag unisex
seller: agtrade8
Item No. 262636369771
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/26263636977...350&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=172347961181&ul_noapp=true


----------



## dachsiemama

Please authenticate this Fendi on eBay.  The color looks amazing!  The seller is theoryfangirl (7), the item is 3699 Large Fendi Teal Full Cow Leather Spy Handbag, link http://www.ebay.com/itm/3699-Large-...406419?hash=item33bf55d8d3:g:M0sAAOSw4shX3dNA  Thank you!


----------



## inna pietkova

FENDI peekaboo mini  
http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-19951574.html





	

		
			
		

		
	
 [


----------



## inna pietkova

extension


----------



## Daliana

Dear all, he'll. Will you please be so kind to have a look at a fendi peekaboo monster mini. It is from private collection. The coming off hologram seems strange.


----------



## Daliana

Some
More pic, please


----------



## Daliana

And a little
Bit more. Will be so much thankful


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Dear BagLady, pease have a look at this bag.
> _*Auction Site or Source: *Ebay
> *Item Name: *Fendi regular Peekaboo
> *Item Number: *322269043856
> *Seller ID: *pixeldust1984
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/32226904385...c75dce43758&bu=44015468641&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu_


Looks good


----------



## bteeth

Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Micro Leather Light Pink Bag
Item Number:252525682298
Seller ID: steinmiami
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252525682298




Thanks for the help[emoji5]


----------



## baglady.1

jpfish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this Fendi? Thank you so much
> Name of Bag: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo limited large tote bag unisex
> seller: agtrade8
> Item No. 262636369771
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/262636369771?_trksid=p11002.c100350.m3745&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20150112095354&meid=c721d7d19725465fbb3b87c2a2e772d3&pid=100350&rk=3&rkt=12&sd=172347961181&ul_noapp=true


I don't feel good about it, but I need clearer pic of metal oval plate inside, clear enough to read the code. Also close clear pics of Leather serial # strip and RFID tag (both sides).


----------



## baglady.1

dachsiemama said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi on eBay.  The color looks amazing!  The seller is theoryfangirl (7), the item is 3699 Large Fendi Teal Full Cow Leather Spy Handbag, link http://www.ebay.com/itm/3699-Large-...406419?hash=item33bf55d8d3:g:M0sAAOSw4shX3dNA  Thank you!


seller:   theoryfangirl

Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

inna pietkova said:


> FENDI peekaboo mini
> http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-19951574.html
> View attachment 3475588
> View attachment 3475594
> View attachment 3475597
> View attachment 3475598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


In the future, kindly do not repost the photos in the actual listing. It hogs up space on this thread. 
I just want to see photos not in the listing (additional pics)
Also -- this is how to present the information of authentification:
*Auction Site or Source:   Kidstaff
Item Name: FENDI peekaboo mini  
Item Number:
Seller ID: Inna2611
Link: http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-19951574.html*
The bag is fake  a really bad one too....


----------



## baglady.1

Daliana said:


> And a little
> Bit more. Will be so much thankful


How did you acquire the photos? What is the source? 
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## baglady.1

bteeth said:


> Item Name: NWT Fendi Peekaboo Micro Leather Light Pink Bag
> Item Number:252525682298
> Seller ID: steinmiami
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252525682298
> 
> View attachment 3476087
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help[emoji5]


It's fake


----------



## Daliana

baglady.1 said:


> How did you acquire the photos? What is the source?
> *ALWAYS INCLUDE:*
> *Auction Site or Source:*
> *Item Name:*
> *Item Number:*
> *Seller ID:*
> *Link:*


Thanks much for your reply. That is a private page in Instagram. So photos were asked for the authentication process. Not sure which way I can show you the link


----------



## bteeth

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake



Thank you baglady1!!! So glad I asked!!


----------



## june79

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Unbelievable. )) Thank you very much


----------



## baglady.1

Daliana said:


> Thanks much for your reply. That is a private page in Instagram. So photos were asked for the authentication process. Not sure which way I can show you the link


Awk! The deadly Instagram sale strikes again!
It is fake as you suspected....


----------



## inna pietkova

baglady.1 said:


> In the future, kindly do not repost the photos in the actual listing. It hogs up space on this thread.
> I just want to see photos not in the listing (additional pics)
> Also -- this is how to present the information of authentification:
> *Auction Site or Source:   Kidstaff
> Item Name: FENDI peekaboo mini
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: Inna2611
> *
> The bag is fake  a really bad one too....


----------



## inna pietkova

Thank you


----------



## inna pietkova

inna pietkova said:


> FENDI peekaboo mini
> http://www.kidstaff.com.ua/tema-19951574.html


----------



## dachsiemama

baglady.1 said:


> seller:   theoryfangirl
> 
> Looks good


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jpfish123

baglady.1 said:


> I don't feel good about it, but I need clearer pic of metal oval plate inside, clear enough to read the code. Also close clear pics of Leather serial # strip and RFID tag (both sides).


----------



## jpfish123

baglady.1 said:


> I don't feel good about it, but I need clearer pic of metal oval plate inside, clear enough to read the code. Also close clear pics of Leather serial # strip and RFID tag (both sides).





baglady.1 said:


> seller:   theoryfangirl
> 
> Looks good


----------



## jpfish123

jpfish123 said:


> View attachment 3477061
> View attachment 3477062
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477065
> View attachment 3477065


----------



## baglady.1

jpfish123 said:


> View attachment 3477061
> View attachment 3477062
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477063
> View attachment 3477065
> View attachment 3477065


Even though 1/2 the pics are not good enough to read codes, and sellers who can't seem to photograph the codes are often aware their bag isn't real, I can still definitely say the bag is fake


----------



## jpfish123

baglady.1 said:


> Even though 1/2 the pics are not good enough to read codes, and sellers who can't seem to photograph the codes are often aware their bag isn't real, I can still definitely say the bag is fake


Thank you so much!!! You do such a wonderful service for people. Thanks again


----------



## caaren2506

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo?
Thanks 

Name : Fendi Peekaboo Medium Leather Bag
Seller : podman12345
Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/122158562910


----------



## baglady.1

caaren2506 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo?
> Thanks
> 
> Name : Fendi Peekaboo Medium Leather Bag
> Seller : podman12345
> Link : https://www.ebay.ca/itm/122158562910


If you do a search of this thread, the seller has sold several fakes. This one is like the rest....


----------



## caaren2506

baglady.1 said:


> If you do a search of this thread, the seller has sold several fakes. This one is like the rest....



Sorry I didn't know! But thank you so much for the help


----------



## pfromparis

Hello! 
Just found this amazing fendi bag (Peekaboo men) with a strange hardware color, is it because Made to order or fake ? 
I don't have a seller link, because i met the seller via friends. 

Unfortunately i cannot provide all the pictures of the bag because i forgot to take those!
Name : Peekaboo-Small (Men bags) - Made to order

http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pierre_Mergui/media/IMG_0660-1_zps1oyrridt.png.html
http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pierre_Mergui/media/FullSizeRender-1_zpsnmrbg4tw.jpg.html
http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pi...an 2016-10-02 a 23.41.59_zpss5hltmhe.png.html

*Please let me know your expert's opinion  
Thanks !
*


----------



## baglady.1

pfromparis said:


> Hello!
> Just found this amazing fendi bag (Peekaboo men) with a strange hardware color, is it because Made to order or fake ?
> I don't have a seller link, because i met the seller via friends.
> 
> Unfortunately i cannot provide all the pictures of the bag because i forgot to take those!
> Name : Peekaboo-Small (Men bags) - Made to order
> 
> http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pierre_Mergui/media/IMG_0660-1_zps1oyrridt.png.html
> http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pierre_Mergui/media/FullSizeRender-1_zpsnmrbg4tw.jpg.html
> http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Pierre_Mergui/media/Capture drsquoecran 2016-10-02 a 23.41.59_zpss5hltmhe.png.html
> 
> *Please let me know your expert's opinion
> Thanks !*


See post #1 of this thread. UNFORTUNATELY, we cannot give an opinion....


----------



## imsorryimnot

Hello! 
Would you be so kind to help me to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?
Seller told me it was bought in Bologna 8 months ago. Looks quite good for me, but I'm not 100% sure.

Thank you in advance!

*
Auction Site or Source: Avito
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
Item Number: 
Seller ID: - 
Link: https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterbur...uary/sumka_zhenskaya_fendi_original_835747604*
*




















*


----------



## imsorryimnot

and few more pics:



imsorryimnot said:


> Hello!
> Would you be so kind to help me to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo?
> Seller told me it was bought in Bologna 8 months ago. Looks quite good for me, but I'm not 100% sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> *
> Auction Site or Source: Avito
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: -
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterbur...uary/sumka_zhenskaya_fendi_original_835747604
> 
> View attachment 3483050
> View attachment 3483051
> View attachment 3483052
> View attachment 3483053
> View attachment 3483054
> View attachment 3483055
> View attachment 3483056
> View attachment 3483057
> View attachment 3483058
> View attachment 3483059
> View attachment 3483050
> View attachment 3483051
> View attachment 3483052
> View attachment 3483053
> View attachment 3483054
> View attachment 3483055
> View attachment 3483056
> View attachment 3483057
> View attachment 3483058
> View attachment 3483059
> *


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi baglady, would you be kind enough to give an opinion on the authenticity of this men's wallet please. Thanks 

Auction site: eBay

Item name: Fendi Leather Monster Clutch

Item number: 291896631370

Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-Leath...d-New-Authentic-Item-/291896631370?nav=SEARCH


----------



## baglady.1

imsorryimnot said:


> View attachment 3483074
> View attachment 3483060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and few more pics:


The listing is taken down from the link, but it is fake


----------



## baglady.1

BigCherry said:


> Hi baglady, would you be kind enough to give an opinion on the authenticity of this men's wallet please. Thanks
> 
> Auction site: eBay
> 
> Item name: Fendi Leather Monster Clutch
> 
> Item number: 291896631370
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-Leath...d-New-Authentic-Item-/291896631370?nav=SEARCH


It looks pretty good. If you can get a pic of the serial # embossed on the leather in a compartment or inside area of the wallet, that would help as well....but so far no worries...


----------



## BlueCherry

baglady.1 said:


> It looks pretty good. If you can get a pic of the serial # embossed on the leather in a compartment or inside area of the wallet, that would help as well....but so far no worries...



Thank you, I much appreciate your help and have requested the extra photograph [emoji253]


----------



## SAN750

Hello there,

My apologies for bothering all of you here, but I do hope that you won't mind helping me out.

I came across this FENDI grey scarf and being a newbie I'd like to authenticate this scarf. Unfortunately, there is no tag attached to this scarf and the lady at the vintage shop told me that apparently the tag was taken off. So, no hologram, no composition information etc... I know it'd be extremely hard to authenticate it without this information, but I'm just trying my luck.

Item: Scarf
Size: 65cms x 175cms (25.6inches x 69inches)
Color: Grey

Any help or feedback would be highly appreciated.

Thank you very much once again.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I ask for your assistance?

Item: Fendi Pink Baguette Bag
Seller: gijen007
Number: 252569762910
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pin...762910?hash=item3ace54bc5e:g:vv4AAOSw-kdXzEig

Thank you very much!


----------



## honey_babee

Hi lovelies, can you help me authenticate the following bags?  Thank you!

*Auction Site or Source: Ebay
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Smooth Leather Bag
Item Number: 302096312326
Seller ID: gonchar78
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...312326?hash=item465657e806:g:l6UAAOSwTA9X87zO

Auction Site or Source: ebay
Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
Item Number: 322282707599
Seller ID:
brad20369480
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322282707599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## tarebear418

Can you please authenticate?  Thanks!

*Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: NWT Fendi Petite 2Jours Bag Purse Satchel Walnut Brown Cognac - $1900 - Receipt!
Item Number: 302094217606
Seller ID: hockeysoccerlife
Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/302094217606?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## baglady.1

SAN750 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> My apologies for bothering all of you here, but I do hope that you won't mind helping me out.
> 
> I came across this FENDI grey scarf and being a newbie I'd like to authenticate this scarf. Unfortunately, there is no tag attached to this scarf and the lady at the vintage shop told me that apparently the tag was taken off. So, no hologram, no composition information etc... I know it'd be extremely hard to authenticate it without this information, but I'm just trying my luck.
> 
> Item: Scarf
> Size: 65cms x 175cms (25.6inches x 69inches)
> Color: Grey
> 
> Any help or feedback would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you very much once again.
> 
> View attachment 3484985
> View attachment 3484986
> View attachment 3484987


Sorry, can't help you.


----------



## baglady.1

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please may I ask for your assistance?
> 
> Item: Fendi Pink Baguette Bag
> Seller: gijen007
> Number: 252569762910
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pin...762910?hash=item3ace54bc5e:g:vv4AAOSw-kdXzEig
> 
> Thank you very much!


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

honey_babee said:


> Hi lovelies, can you help me authenticate the following bags?  Thank you!
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: Ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Smooth Leather Bag
> Item Number: 302096312326
> Seller ID: gonchar78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...312326?hash=item465657e806:g:l6UAAOSwTA9X87zO
> 
> Auction Site or Source: ebay
> Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
> Item Number: 322282707599
> Seller ID:
> brad20369480
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/322282707599?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


1) Need pics of RFID tag (other side showing code number) and other side of hologram tag (showing hologram)....however I don't feel good about it.
2) need pics of RFID tag - both sides including code and leather serial # strip.


----------



## MiniMabel

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you very much!


----------



## yogaqueen

Hello ladies!  I am new to Fendi.  I just received this large Peekaboo bag I purchased on eBay.  Please help me authentic it: 

Item Name: Authentic FENDI Peekaboo Blue Leather Tote Bag
Item Number:  162206134860
Seller ID: trahu97
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162206134860?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## baglady.1

yogaqueen said:


> Hello ladies!  I am new to Fendi.  I just received this large Peekaboo bag I purchased on eBay.  Please help me authentic it:
> 
> Item Name: Authentic FENDI Peekaboo Blue Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number:  162206134860
> Seller ID: trahu97
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/162206134860?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


If U R new to Fendi, pls check here first before buying on Ebay....just a tip.
If U had done a search of this thread by Sellers name, U would know it is fake 
It had already been authenticated.


----------



## ErickaTheEngineer

Hi! I have been doing my research on this and I don't see anything that tells me this isn't real but could someone please tell me if this looks authentic?
http://www.portero.com/fendi-multicolor-2jours-handbag-leather-petite
I am so close to buying this but I would like some feedback since the price is just too good!
Thank you!!!
 Fendi


----------



## yogaqueen

baglady.1 said:


> If U R new to Fendi, pls check here first before buying on Ebay....just a tip.
> If U had done a search of this thread by Sellers name, U would know it is fake
> It had already been authenticated.


Thank you so much!  Yes, you are right, I should have checked here first!  Hopefully the seller will let me return it.


----------



## baglady.1

ErickaTheEngineer said:


> Hi! I have been doing my research on this and I don't see anything that tells me this isn't real but could someone please tell me if this looks authentic?
> http://www.portero.com/fendi-multicolor-2jours-handbag-leather-petite
> I am so close to buying this but I would like some feedback since the price is just too good!
> Thank you!!!
> Fendi


In the future use the required format for submissions:
*Auction Site or Source: Portrero
Item Name:  Fendi Multicolor 2Jours Handbag Leather Petite
Item Number: 10275/01
Seller ID: N/a*
The bag looks good. Just note that it is missing the Hang tag/fob. GL!


----------



## eritrejo

Hi! I found this little one. Hope you can help me, TIA 

Fendi zucca baguette bag


----------



## baglady.1

eritrejo said:


> Hi! I found this little one. Hope you can help me, TIA
> 
> Fendi zucca baguette bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486427
> View attachment 3486429
> View attachment 3486430
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486426


Please resubmit in the following format, properly completed:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

Also include a close clear pic of interior FENDI plate, clear enough to read the enscribing.*


----------



## eritrejo

Mercado libre
Fendi zucca baguette 

Seller id: BOLSASDEMARCAYMAS
http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx...uette-rojo-envio-gratis-por-mercado-envio-_JM


----------



## Classychick9

Rosyposycozy said:


> I just uploaded pics of the wallet I wanted to get authenticated but I'm having trouble uploading pics of the bag and link since I reposted it from the old thread. I will try again...
> 
> Please help authenticate this bag, the wallet is above, thanks in advance
> 
> name- Fendi mama baguette
> item #-271208871542
> link-http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Shoulder-Bag-Zucca-Brown-with-Wallet-/271208871542?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D271208871542%26_rdc%3D1&nma=true&si=azkpQ2Mk%252FVlji7vorCWBU%252B6jFGk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> seller- kcat2k
> 
> my own more detailed pics-


I have a bag with the same kind of details i.e. Serial number sewn in etc so am hoping this is real


----------



## ggd0510h

Hi I would really love some help authenticating this Fendi purse. 
Thank you so much in advance. 

Seller: gonchar78
Item: 302096312326
Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Smooth Leather Bag 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096312326?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Classychick9

Classychick9 said:


> I have a bag with the same kind of details i.e. Serial number sewn in etc so am hoping this is real


Wondering if the serial number has letters in or just numbers?


----------



## ggd0510h

Classychick9 said:


> Wondering if the serial number has letters in or just numbers?



Thank you for your reply...I'm really hoping that it's real. Would it help if I asked the seller to provide pictures of the serial number?


----------



## baglady.1

Classychick9 said:


> I have a bag with the same kind of details i.e. Serial number sewn in etc so am hoping this is real


See and READ Post #1 of this thread & my signature line. 
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
Post only details of THE SPECIFIC BAG you wish opinion on, not some other bag....Thank you. *


----------



## baglady.1

ggd0510h said:


> Hi I would really love some help authenticating this Fendi purse.
> Thank you so much in advance.
> 
> Seller: gonchar78
> Item: 302096312326
> Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Smooth Leather Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096312326?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


It's fake


----------



## ggd0510h

baglady.1 said:


> It's fake


That's too bad.. thanks so much anyway you've been so helpful.


----------



## Abby kay

Hi. Can u please help me authenticate this fendi bag
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302093296734 .
seller is: jessicaleu 
Item number:302093296734


----------



## heart123

Hi I'm not too sure on these but someone was trying to sell me sunglasses but i can't tell if they're real or not? i noticed most of the Fendi glasses have the logo last instead of the first thing on the right arm, but I'm not sure. The seller also said its the model FF0013/S 7TAR4. Thanks!


----------



## bweelublub

Hi I would really love some help authenticating this Fendi monster purse.
Thank you so much in advance!
*Auction Site or Source:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo Monster BLack Leather Bag*
*Item Number:   302096308891*

*Seller ID: gonchar78*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*

Thanks again!*


----------



## Hizumi

Hi everyone. I was trying to gather some information about whether or not my Fendi bag is real. It was bought around 10 years ago from a vintage luxury handbag trader and was estimated to be a model of the 80's or early 90's. Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1831458/1831458_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1831849/1831849_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832183/1832183_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832420/1832420_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832555/1832555_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832859/1832859_original.jpg
http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1833048/1833048_original.jpg


----------



## yannib28

Help! Please authenticate this Fendi 2jours. 

I purchased this bag from a trusted consignment boutique and once the bag arrived, I noticed that the handles were facing the same direction. I was told that the bag is irregular. I just want to get confirmation that it's real. Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## baglady.1

Abby kay said:


> Hi. Can u please help me authenticate this fendi bag
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/302093296734 .
> seller is: jessicaleu
> Item number:302093296734


Auth Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

bweelublub said:


> Hi I would really love some help authenticating this Fendi monster purse.
> Thank you so much in advance!
> *Auction Site or Source:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Peekaboo Monster BLack Leather Bag
> Item Number:   302096308891*
> 
> *Seller ID: gonchar78
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> Thanks again!*


If you do a SEARCH of this forum/thread you will see that this seller has sold FENDI fake bags in the past. This one is the same.


----------



## baglady.1

Hizumi said:


> Hi everyone. I was trying to gather some information about whether or not my Fendi bag is real. It was bought around 10 years ago from a vintage luxury handbag trader and was estimated to be a model of the 80's or early 90's. Would you please help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1831458/1831458_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1831849/1831849_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832183/1832183_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832420/1832420_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832555/1832555_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1832859/1832859_original.jpg
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/hydeist_yuki/5668245/1833048/1833048_original.jpg


It is authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

yannib28 said:


> Help! Please authenticate this Fendi 2jours.
> 
> I purchased this bag from a trusted consignment boutique and once the bag arrived, I noticed that the handles were facing the same direction. I was told that the bag is irregular. I just want to get confirmation that it's real. Any help anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated!


It looks good so far, could you provide a pic of the other side of the RFID tag (black  cloth & yellow FENDI) - I need to see the code on it.


----------



## yannib28




----------



## baglady.1

heart123 said:


> Hi I'm not too sure on these but someone was trying to sell me sunglasses but i can't tell if they're real or not? i noticed most of the Fendi glasses have the logo last instead of the first thing on the right arm, but I'm not sure. The seller also said its the model FF0013/S 7TAR4. Thanks!


I don't do glasses....sorry!


----------



## baglady.1

yannib28 said:


> View attachment 3487879


This is Authentic Fendi


----------



## yannib28

Thanks so much!


----------



## Orangesoda5454

Hello,
I'd appreciate if someone could tell me if this looks legit. I'm a new poster but after lurking on here I'm a little scared to buy from fashionphile. Thanks in advance. 
Site: fashionphile.com 
Item number 134591
Name: fendi glazed acacia spy cream green 
Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-glazed-acacia-spy-cream-green-134591


----------



## xujin0715

Hi,
Someone please help with the authentication of a new Petite 2jours bag bought from Net-A-Porter. I went to the store this afternoon, but was told that Fendi, as a corporation, does not authenticate their bags. He was really nice to refer me back here tho. I'm almost sure that I've seen people here posting about how the store helped with the authentication.. But anyway.. I probably have seen too much stuff here, so I got kind of nerves when I didn't see a hologram anywhere in the bag.. especially when I asked the associate at the store if its normal for a recent Fendi bag to not have a hologram, he told me that he cannot comment on that! Besides, the dust bag is black, instead of beige, which I was told to be okay.

Here are some pictures. Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Hizumi

So glad to hear that. Thanks so much for the prompt reply.


----------



## baglady.1

Orangesoda5454 said:


> Hello,
> I'd appreciate if someone could tell me if this looks legit. I'm a new poster but after lurking on here I'm a little scared to buy from fashionphile. Thanks in advance.
> Site: fashionphile.com
> Item number 134591
> Name: fendi glazed acacia spy cream green
> Link: http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-glazed-acacia-spy-cream-green-134591


Authentic


----------



## Orangesoda5454

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you!!


----------



## baglady.1

xujin0715 said:


> Hi,
> Someone please help with the authentication of a new Petite 2jours bag bought from Net-A-Porter. I went to the store this afternoon, but was told that Fendi, as a corporation, does not authenticate their bags. He was really nice to refer me back here tho. I'm almost sure that I've seen people here posting about how the store helped with the authentication.. But anyway.. I probably have seen too much stuff here, so I got kind of nerves when I didn't see a hologram anywhere in the bag.. especially when I asked the associate at the store if its normal for a recent Fendi bag to not have a hologram, he told me that he cannot comment on that! Besides, the dust bag is black, instead of beige, which I was told to be okay.
> 
> Here are some pictures. Thanks very much in advance!


Well, you made my day!
I had no idea the Fendi Co was referring peeps here for an opinion.
You are correct about Fendi not giving opinions on products as to authenticity, and peeps who say they had a bag confirmed by FENDI are just not being honest. 
Although I cannot speak for Retailers like Saks, Nordies, etc. -- I doubt if they would give an opinion unless they sold you the bag. 
Regarding your 2jours...it is authentic!


----------



## lindacherie

Hi! 

I am new to the forums and to Fendi.  Can you help authenticate this one on eBay?  Thank you so much for your time! 

*Item Name:  Fendi peekaboo tote large tan  brown bag current 4300 classic fabulous authentic
Item Number:  162228187759
Seller ID:  doortodoorcouture
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/162228187759 *


----------



## xujin0715

baglady.1 said:


> Well, you made my day!
> I had no idea the Fendi Co was referring peeps here for an opinion.
> You are correct about Fendi not giving opinions on products as to authenticity, and peeps who say they had a bag confirmed by FENDI are just not being honest.
> Although I cannot speak for Retailers like Saks, Nordies, etc. -- I doubt if they would give an opinion unless they sold you the bag.
> Regarding your 2jours...it is authentic!



Thank you so much for your prompt reply!! Really glad and lucky to always have your girls/guys here to help! : )


----------



## baglady.1

lindacherie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new to the forums and to Fendi.  Can you help authenticate this one on eBay?  Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> *Item Name:  Fendi peekaboo tote large tan  brown bag current 4300 classic fabulous authentic
> Item Number:  162228187759
> Seller ID:  doortodoorcouture
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/162228187759 *


It looks promising, but I need a pic of the hologram tag, close & clear enough to read the code on it.


----------



## Hautesq

Hi! 

I am new to the forums and to Fendi. Can you help authenticate this one on eBay? Thank you so much for your time! 

*Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo purchased in 2015
Item Number:  162214063348
Seller ID: miearish
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/162214063348*

Seller says that the bag does not have a hologram or authenticity card, but sent pics of receipt and serial number.


----------



## lindacherie

baglady.1 said:


> It looks promising, but I need a pic of the hologram tag, close & clear enough to read the code on it.



Hi!  Thanks for your quick response -- she uploaded the hologram tag yesterday:







Thanks for your time!


----------



## accio sacculus

Hautesq said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am new to the forums and to Fendi. Can you help authenticate this one on eBay? Thank you so much for your time!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo purchased in 2015
> Item Number:  162214063348
> Seller ID: miearish
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/162214063348*
> 
> Seller says that the bag does not have a hologram or authenticity card, but sent pics of receipt and serial number.


Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?


----------



## accio sacculus

lindacherie said:


> Hi!  Thanks for your quick response -- she uploaded the hologram tag yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## franr

Hi! Can you provide assistance in authenticating this item? Thank you for your efforts. It is much appreciated.

*Item Name: Authentic Fendi Mini Peekaboo Bag! From The RUNWAY
Item Number: 381810589548
Seller ID: jaydawn07
Link: http://r.ebay.com/Gy6dcP*


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?


----------



## accio sacculus

franr said:


> Hi! Can you provide assistance in authenticating this item? Thank you for your efforts. It is much appreciated.
> 
> *Item Name: Authentic Fendi Mini Peekaboo Bag! From The RUNWAY
> Item Number: 381810589548
> Seller ID: jaydawn07
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/Gy6dcP*


It's fake!


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?



Sorry for all the replies. I seem to be able to download only one photo at a time.


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?


----------



## franr

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Thank you!


----------



## yogaqueen

Could you please authenticate this one for me?

Item name:  Fendi Peekaboo Medium Bicolor Satchel Bag, Light Gray/Soft Pink
Item number:  282216584256
Seller:  addosmarket
Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/282216584256

Thank you!


----------



## utcucduoi

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## utcucduoi

Please help authenticate this for me.

Item name:  Fendi 2jours handbag
Item number: 10875/01
Seller ID:  Trandlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-2jours-handbag-leather-petite6489493

Sorry I'm not very good with posting. Please let me know if I missed anything. Thank you!


----------



## utcucduoi

Please help authenticate this for me.

Item name:  Fendi 2jours handbag
Item number: 10875/01
Seller ID:  Trandlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-2jours-handbag-leather-petite6489493

Sorry I'm not very good with posting. Please let me know if I missed anything. Thank you!

One more bag please:

Item name: Chanel Classice Double Flap Quilted Lambskin Jumbi
Item number: 10436/01
Seller ID: Trandlee
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/h...double-flap-bag-quilted-lambskin-jumbo6489437


----------



## accio sacculus

yogaqueen said:


> Could you please authenticate this one for me?
> 
> Item name:  Fendi Peekaboo Medium Bicolor Satchel Bag, Light Gray/Soft Pink
> Item number:  282216584256
> Seller:  addosmarket
> Link:  http://m.ebay.com/itm/282216584256
> 
> Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

utcucduoi said:


> Please help authenticate this for me.
> 
> Item name:  Fendi 2jours handbag
> Item number: 10875/01
> Seller ID:  Trandlee
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-2jours-handbag-leather-petite6489493
> 
> Sorry I'm not very good with posting. Please let me know if I missed anything. Thank you!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## lexus72

franr said:


> Thank you!


The bag is my bag. It is Authentic. Why would you say it is fake. Please explain, It is 100% Authentic!


----------



## lexus72

franr said:


> Thank you!


This is my personal bag and is not in any way shape or form FAKE. Please help me understand why you would post that? I am honestly lost for words.


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> Do you have a pic of the serial number, and the "Fendi" markings on the hardware?


Hi, I posted several photos the seller sent me. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you.


----------



## ampavlinac

Hello! I have what I believe might be an early 80's Fendi S.A.S. bag but I wanted to verify it before I sell it. Thanks in advance! Also if there is a style name I'd be interested in learning that as well. There are no other tags that I was able to find.

ETA the bag is 13.5"w x 12"h x 7.5"d. Thanks again!


----------



## gingerdust87

Addy said:


> auction item


For authenticate


----------



## accio sacculus

ampavlinac said:


> Hello! I have what I believe might be an early 80's Fendi S.A.S. bag but I wanted to verify it before I sell it. Thanks in advance! Also if there is a style name I'd be interested in learning that as well. There are no other tags that I was able to find.
> 
> ETA the bag is 13.5"w x 12"h x 7.5"d. Thanks again!



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number on the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## melodywilson7

I have never used the app before so I hope I do it right. I got this "Fendi" wallet at a thrift store. No idea of name. It's a zucca, pc, French style tri-fold with a kiss lock change pocket. I think it is most likely fake as I cannot find a # other than the one on the kiss lock. Thanks in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my LGLS990 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## accio sacculus

melodywilson7 said:


> I have never used the app before so I hope I do it right. I got this "Fendi" wallet at a thrift store. No idea of name. It's a zucca, pc, French style tri-fold with a kiss lock change pocket. I think it is most likely fake as I cannot find a # other than the one on the kiss lock. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494038
> View attachment 3494039
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using PurseForum mobile app



There should be a serial number imprinted on the lining of the bill slot... need to see a pic of that


----------



## accio sacculus

Hautesq said:


> Hi, I posted several photos the seller sent me. Please let me know what you think.  Thank you.



I think it looks ok


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi - please may I ask for your assistance?

Item: FENDI FABULOUS GRAFFITI PURSE BRAND NEW WITH CARDS RRP £325
Seller: vintagebabe53 
No: 252586848206
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-FAB...848206?hash=item3acf596fce:g:~FkAAOSwdIFX0s34

Thank you!


----------



## melodywilson7

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number imprinted on the lining of the bill slot... need to see a pic of that


I can't find one, so must be fake

Sent from my LGLS990 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## accio sacculus

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - please may I ask for your assistance?
> 
> Item: FENDI FABULOUS GRAFFITI PURSE BRAND NEW WITH CARDS RRP £325
> Seller: vintagebabe53
> No: 252586848206
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-FAB...848206?hash=item3acf596fce:g:~FkAAOSwdIFX0s34
> 
> Thank you!



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and other side of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

melodywilson7 said:


> I can't find one, so must be fake
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using PurseForum mobile app



It may have been rubbed off over time.  I think it looks ok


----------



## ampavlinac

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number on the lining of the zippered pocket


I'm so excited, I couldn't find any fabric tags, but I looked again and found this.


----------



## amstevens714

Hi there lovely authenticators,

May I ask for help with this spy bag?

Item: Fendi zucca spy bag
Seller: fashionphile outlet
Item#: 291893839321
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291893839321?redirect=mobile

Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

ampavlinac said:


> I'm so excited, I couldn't find any fabric tags, but I looked again and found this.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Hi there lovely authenticators,
> 
> May I ask for help with this spy bag?
> 
> Item: Fendi zucca spy bag
> Seller: fashionphile outlet
> Item#: 291893839321
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291893839321?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you so much!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much accio sacculus!!! I so appreciate your help! [emoji177]


----------



## lexus72

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Hi Can you please follow up as promised. I removed my listing because it is a bit embarrassing as I am a member here. The bag is Authentic. Please advise. I am an advocate in my area for the pop up shops that sell fakes, bad fakes! I have been fortunate to have supporters. We have much success.


----------



## baglady.1

lexus72 said:


> Hi Can you please follow up as promised. I removed my listing because it is a bit embarrassing as I am a member here. The bag is Authentic. Please advise. I am an advocate in my area for the pop up shops that sell fakes, bad fakes! I have been fortunate to have supporters. We have much success.


Seller:  jaydawn07
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-Bag-From-The-RUNWAY-/381810589548
I concur with Accio. It is Fake. 
If you would like a detailed list of reasons, you can submit it to an outside professional authentification company like Authentic First, Authenticate 4 U, etc.
We do not give explanations on this thread.
BTW Fendi does have a similar style bag...but theirs is of course real....


----------



## amstevens714

Hi lovely authenticators,

May I please ask for assistance on this item also? I have been wanting this bag for a long time  thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!

Item: black leather Fendi Mia tote
Seller: fashionphile outlets
Item#291908496904
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291908496904?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## lexus72

baglady.1 said:


> Seller:  jaydawn07
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-Bag-From-The-RUNWAY-/381810589548
> I concur with Accio. It is Fake.
> If you would like a detailed list of reasons, you can submit it to an outside professional authentification company like Authentic First, Authenticate 4 U, etc.
> We do not give explanations on this thread.
> BTW Fendi does have a similar style bag...but theirs is of course real....


I will actually contact Fendi. I will be sending them my bag along with TPF saying it is fake.
Thank You


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Authenticators:  I would like to get my son a travel bag and was wondering if you can authenticate this for me.

Name:Auth FENDI Boston 2way Bag Boston Travel Hand Bag  10094801
Item#:131976545384
Seller: brand-works
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/131976545384
Comments:  I have have purchased 2 LV bags from this seller in the past which were authentic. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## baglady.1

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hello Authenticators:  I would like to get my son a travel bag and was wondering if you can authenticate this for me.
> 
> Name:Auth FENDI Boston 2way Bag Boston Travel Hand Bag  10094801
> Item#:131976545384
> Seller: brand-works
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/131976545384
> Comments:  I have have purchased 2 LV bags from this seller in the past which were authentic.
> Thanks in advance.


It is authentic Vintage Fendi


----------



## Johnpauliegal

baglady.1 said:


> It is authentic Vintage Fendi


THANK YOU very much baglady!! 
It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
Name: Authentic Fendi selleria peekaboo
Item No: 331999223679
Seller: yolan_che
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/authentic...223679?hash=item4d4cb21f7f:g:IqMAAOSw8w1X~~DH


----------



## Raquel Raquel

Please authenticate. I'm a little worried. Cause I ran across an older blog that stated people have purchased fakes from Rue La La. I've been a faithful consumer on that website for 6 yrs or so. I've purchased loads of designer items, but nice super high priced, which I usually purchase through designer boutiques.  Anywho...
Here we go!
*Auction Site or Source: Rue La La
Item Name: Bauletto Roll Zucca
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Raquel Raquel

More:


----------



## accio sacculus

jpfish123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much
> Name: Authentic Fendi selleria peekaboo
> Item No: 331999223679
> Seller: yolan_che
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/authentic...223679?hash=item4d4cb21f7f:g:IqMAAOSw8w1X~~DH



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


----------



## Raquel Raquel

More


----------



## accio sacculus

Raquel Raquel said:


> Please authenticate. I'm a little worried. Cause I ran across an older blog that stated people have purchased fakes from Rue La La. I've been a faithful consumer on that website for 6 yrs or so. I've purchased loads of designer items, but nice super high priced, which I usually purchase through designer boutiques.  Anywho...
> Here we go!
> *Auction Site or Source: Rue La La
> Item Name: Bauletto Roll Zucca
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number, hologram and RFID tag


----------



## Raquel Raquel

More


----------



## Raquel Raquel

More


----------



## accio sacculus

Raquel Raquel said:


> More



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## Raquel Raquel

More


----------



## Raquel Raquel

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thank you---whew!!!


----------



## perilaw

lexus72 said:


> I will actually contact Fendi. I will be sending them my bag along with TPF saying it is fake.
> Thank You


They did the same thing to me before. You are not alone! My Chloe bag was purchased from the store, TPF said it was fake. I was speechless.


----------



## MiniMabel

Hi ladies, please may I have your thoughts on this one?  Is it vintage?

Item: Multi Coloured bead handbag by Fendi
No: 262670874918
Seller: alexksherman
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262670874918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank you very much.


----------



## jpfish123

Hi,

Here is the hologram...both sides


----------



## RueMonge

perilaw said:


> They did the same thing to me before. You are not alone! My Chloe bag was purchased from the store, TPF said it was fake. I was speechless.



TPF is not one person.  You can't draw the conclusion that an authenticator here, on Fendi, has made a mistake because you feel a Chloe authenticator made a mistake previously.


----------



## jpfish123

Here is the other side


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> 
> May I please ask for assistance on this item also? I have been wanting this bag for a long time  thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!
> 
> Item: black leather Fendi Mia tote
> Seller: fashionphile outlets
> Item#291908496904
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291908496904?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Bumping this one - I hope that's okay [emoji5] - thank you!!


----------



## accio sacculus

MiniMabel said:


> Hi ladies, please may I have your thoughts on this one?  Is it vintage?
> 
> Item: Multi Coloured bead handbag by Fendi
> No: 262670874918
> Seller: alexksherman
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262670874918?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank you very much.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Bumping this one - I hope that's okay [emoji5] - thank you!!


Sorry, I must have missed this one....It looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

jpfish123 said:


> Here is the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3499123
> View attachment 3499123
> View attachment 3499125
> View attachment 3499126
> View attachment 3499128


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## BunnyFooFoo

Hi, please help me authenticate what I'm hoping will be my first Fendi! Thanks so much!

Item: Fendi peekaboo

Item number: 152284512924

Seller: jenus_qppdns6

Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152284512924


----------



## Dallasgirl1980

Zucca Mama bag. 

This bag has no leather serial number tag or holographic sticker like my prior Fendi purchases so I need help authenticating. Thanks in advance!







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Zucca Mama


----------



## MiniMabel

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Thank you for saving me from a bad purchase!


----------



## accio sacculus

BunnyFooFoo said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate what I'm hoping will be my first Fendi! Thanks so much!
> 
> Item: Fendi peekaboo
> 
> Item number: 152284512924
> 
> Seller: jenus_qppdns6
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/152284512924


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Dallasgirl1980 said:


> Zucca Mama bag.
> 
> This bag has no leather serial number tag or holographic sticker like my prior Fendi purchases so I need help authenticating. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3499859
> View attachment 3499860
> View attachment 3499864
> View attachment 3499870
> View attachment 3499871
> View attachment 3499884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zucca Mama


Please see post rules in Post #1


----------



## Dallasgirl1980

*Item Name (if you know it): Zucca Mama*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): Thrift Store*
This bag has no leather serial number tag or holographic sticker like my prior Fendi purchases so I need help authenticating. Thanks in advance!

Photos:


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, can any expert help me to authenticate it, thank you

Item Name:Fendi Medium 2Jours Handbag
Item Number:162249910421
Seller ID:mgdinosaur
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Med...910421?hash=item25c6d92895:g:6awAAOSwgHZYC2LS


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Sorry, I must have missed this one....It looks good, IMO



Soooo grateful for all your help accio sacculus. You are very generous to volunteer your time to help us make sound purchases. Thank you, thank you, thank you! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## jayixta

jayixta said:


> thanks!


Hi..hologram peeled off..not all of it but the outer skin only..does it mean its a fake?


accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jayixta

jayixta said:


> View attachment 3500146
> View attachment 3500147
> 
> Hi..hologram peeled off..not all of it but the outer skin only..does it mean its a fake?


reference post is #2859


----------



## jayixta

jayixta said:


> reference post is #2859


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-191#post-27524662


----------



## accio sacculus

jayixta said:


> View attachment 3500146
> View attachment 3500147
> 
> Hi..hologram peeled off..not all of it but the outer skin only..does it mean its a fake?



I'm confused, is this from the same bag that we authenticated before?


----------



## diva1029

Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate this travel bag. Thank you in advance!
Item name : Authentic and very nice Fendi XL Travel Bag
Item Number: 401202662483
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401202662483
Seller: javabeauty2012









Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jayixta

Y


accio sacculus said:


> I'm confused, is this from the same bag that we authenticated before?



Yes.   The same bag.  Just got worried that part of the hologram peeled off.


----------



## accio sacculus

jayixta said:


> Y
> 
> 
> Yes.   The same bag.  Just got worried that part of the hologram peeled off.



It's fine


----------



## allysg

PLEASE HELP!
item pic : micro peekaboo
ebay link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hot-Pink-Small-Fendi-Purse-/131968476679?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44066144180&euid=e9f9c5bfd487412097d3ee7f161fe873&nma=true&si=01JrcCPNCnpTgDH5jEVhZyokAjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
i would really love to know if its authentic or not 
thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

allysg said:


> PLEASE HELP!
> item pic : micro peekaboo
> ebay link : http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hot-Pink-Small-Fendi-Purse-/131968476679?cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu&bu=44066144180&euid=e9f9c5bfd487412097d3ee7f161fe873&nma=true&si=01JrcCPNCnpTgDH5jEVhZyokAjs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> i would really love to know if its authentic or not
> thank you



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

diva1029 said:


> Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate this travel bag. Thank you in advance!
> Item name : Authentic and very nice Fendi XL Travel Bag
> Item Number: 401202662483
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401202662483
> Seller: javabeauty2012
> View attachment 3500546
> View attachment 3500547
> View attachment 3500548
> View attachment 3500549
> View attachment 3500550
> View attachment 3500551
> View attachment 3500552
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## jayixta

accio sacculus said:


> It's fine


Whew!  Just got worried because reading from the other comments that the hologram _never _gets removed.  Got so worried.  Even though I had it checked out in a Fendi boutique here in Dubai, the same thing the sales lady first checked, she started peeling off the hologram.  She said it was authentic for it did not peeled off.  After some use, the top part of the hologram started to peel off but the rest is still in place.  Anyway, thanks again.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

diva1029 said:


> Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate this travel bag. Thank you in advance!
> Item name : Authentic and very nice Fendi XL Travel Bag
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/401202662483
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


Good choice. Did you win this auction? 
 Im getting the same bag (authenticated here) from a Japanese seller. I can't wait to receive it. (It's actually for my son)


----------



## frugaldallas

Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate. Thank you in advance!

Item name : FENDI Animal Print Chef Canvas Hobo Purse
Item number: 201691404575
Link: http://r.ebay.com/QJjDnK
Seller: actionwhiz


----------



## accio sacculus

frugaldallas said:


> Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item name : FENDI Animal Print Chef Canvas Hobo Purse
> Item number: 201691404575
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/QJjDnK
> Seller: actionwhiz


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate. Thank you in advance!

Im hoping to finally get a mini peekaboo for my birthday this november

Item name : 
*Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Mini Hand Bag (Black)*
Item number: 262687733124
Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...d-Bag-Black-/262687733124?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
Seller: cheeky012


----------



## frugaldallas

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi authenticators! Please help to authenticate. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Im hoping to finally get a mini peekaboo for my birthday this november
> 
> Item name :
> *Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Mini Hand Bag (Black)*
> Item number: 262687733124
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-...d-Bag-Black-/262687733124?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> Seller: cheeky012



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## diva1029

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you sooo much for your help accio sacculus! [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi accio sacculus.

Thanks for the reply.

The bag has already been sold

I am watching one more peekaboo though.

Please help authenticate before I can make an offer.  Thank you

Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-Mini...-et-Facture-/272416771312?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Item number: 272416771312

Seller: megsam13

Item name: 
*FENDI Mini PEEKABOO Noir EXC ETAT Livré FULL SET : DB , Cartes et Facture !!!*







accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## kwlovegh

Hello, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
Item Name:Fendi Medium 2Jours Handbag Bag
Item Number:162249910421
Seller ID:mgdinosaur
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162249910421?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi accio sacculus.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The bag has already been sold
> 
> I am watching one more peekaboo though.
> 
> Please help authenticate before I can make an offer.  Thank you
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-Mini...-et-Facture-/272416771312?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item number: 272416771312
> 
> Seller: megsam13
> 
> Item name:
> *FENDI Mini PEEKABOO Noir EXC ETAT Livré FULL SET : DB , Cartes et Facture !!!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag, front and back, as well as the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kwlovegh said:


> Hello, could you please help me to authenticate it, thank you!
> Item Name:Fendi Medium 2Jours Handbag Bag
> Item Number:162249910421
> Seller ID:mgdinosaur
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162249910421?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number...


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, I got new pic and I show you, please help me to check them, thank you!


----------



## kwlovegh

Here


----------



## Speedah

Hello, could you please double check this one for me?  Thank you!
Item Name:Fendi Monster Roll Tote
Item Number:172384514881
Seller ID: andreaalejo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...hlS1T0Qttfj52frMJvRIc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## frugaldallas

Hello, could you please authenticate this baguette. Thanks!
Item Name: Suede Fendi Baquette
Item Number: 252592521173
Seller ID: boom2hanten
Link: http://r.ebay.com/5oBuWn


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi accio sacculus.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The bag has already been sold
> 
> I am watching one more peekaboo though.
> 
> Please help authenticate before I can make an offer.  Thank you
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-Mini...-et-Facture-/272416771312?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Item number: 272416771312
> 
> Seller: megsam13
> 
> Item name:
> *FENDI Mini PEEKABOO Noir EXC ETAT Livré FULL SET : DB , Cartes et Facture !!!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag, front and back and the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kwlovegh said:


> Here


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Hello, could you please double check this one for me?  Thank you!
> Item Name:Fendi Monster Roll Tote
> Item Number:172384514881
> Seller ID: andreaalejo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Roll-Monster-Shoulder-Tote-Bag-Leather-Red-160779-/172384514881?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Sqn6Y1hlS1T0Qttfj52frMJvRIc%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

frugaldallas said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this baguette. Thanks!
> Item Name: Suede Fendi Baquette
> Item Number: 252592521173
> Seller ID: boom2hanten
> Link: http://r.ebay.com/5oBuWn


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Speedah

Woohoo! Thanks, Accio!


----------



## sealedwithlove

Hi! Please kindly authenticate this cute little Micro for me -

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Micro Peekaboo
Link (if available, if not, provide source): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...boo-leather-crossbody-bag-fendi-3119484.shtml*


----------



## pfs123

View attachment 3506543

View attachment 3506546


Would you please authenticate this micro crayon bag for me? Many thanks!

Item name: Micro crayon
Item number: sorry I don't know where i can find it, i do not have the fendi card


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this  bag
*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Dotcom Click
Link (if available, if not, provide source): not available, private seller
Attach photos*


----------



## accio sacculus

sealedwithlove said:


> Hi! Please kindly authenticate this cute little Micro for me -
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Micro Peekaboo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...boo-leather-crossbody-bag-fendi-3119484.shtml*



Need to see clear, close up pics of the back of the RFID tag and serial number to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

kwlovegh said:


> Here



Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

pfs123 said:


> View attachment 3506534
> View attachment 3506535
> View attachment 3506537
> View attachment 3506538
> View attachment 3506539
> 
> View attachment 3506543
> 
> View attachment 3506546
> 
> 
> Would you please authenticate this micro crayon bag for me? Many thanks!
> 
> Item name: Micro crayon
> Item number: sorry I don't know where i can find it, i do not have the fendi card



Where was this purchased?


----------



## pfs123

accio sacculus said:


> Where was this purchased?



At Marshall


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this  bag
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Dotcom Click
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): not available, private seller
> Attach photos*
> View attachment 3506790
> View attachment 3506791
> View attachment 3506794
> View attachment 3506795
> View attachment 3506796
> View attachment 3506797
> View attachment 3506800
> View attachment 3506802
> View attachment 3506803
> View attachment 3506805



Need to see clearer, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

pfs123 said:


> At Marshall



Looks good


----------



## pfs123

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Hautesq

Please help authenticate this mini peekaboo.

Seller: Viviane

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...boo-leather-crossbody-bag-fendi-3037584.shtml


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


Hello, the seller said that it is really difficult to photograph the tags and that is the best he could do ((


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi,experts, could you please autthenticate them, thank you!
Item:Fendi Epi Leather Rucksack
Item number:302119529364
Seller:libertinealley
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302119529364?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Fendi Handbag In Canary Yellow
Item number:152295632315
Seller:lepopup
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152295632315?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Item:Vintage FENDI Red Soft Leather Bag
Item number:401215675908
Seller:misstrendy*
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401215675908?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## paula_rose

A friend of mine at work found this bag at a local thrift store, and was hoping to have it authenticated.
TIA!


----------



## accio sacculus

Hautesq said:


> Please help authenticate this mini peekaboo.
> 
> Seller: Viviane
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...boo-leather-crossbody-bag-fendi-3037584.shtml


I can't read the numbers on the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

kwlovegh said:


> Hi,experts, could you please autthenticate them, thank you!
> Item:Fendi Epi Leather Rucksack
> Item number:302119529364
> Seller:libertinealley
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302119529364?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Fendi Handbag In Canary Yellow
> Item number:152295632315
> Seller:lepopup
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152295632315?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item:Vintage FENDI Red Soft Leather Bag
> Item number:401215675908
> Seller:misstrendy*
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401215675908?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


#1 - Looks good 
#2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and/or RFID tag and serial number to confirm...
#3 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

paula_rose said:


> A friend of mine at work found this bag at a local thrift store, and was hoping to have it authenticated.
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508505
> View attachment 3508506
> View attachment 3508507
> View attachment 3508508
> View attachment 3508509
> View attachment 3508510
> View attachment 3508505
> View attachment 3508506
> View attachment 3508507
> View attachment 3508508
> View attachment 3508509
> View attachment 3508510


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## paula_rose

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket...


Ok, will ask her for them! Thanks


----------



## lvfanaddict

I would really appreciate your expertise on this wallet.  I purchased it awhile ago from tradesy.com seller: Neelia
Here's a link to the page https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-11093677/


----------



## lvfanaddict

lvfanaddict said:


> I would really appreciate your expertise on this wallet.  I purchased it awhile ago from tradesy.com seller: Neelia
> Here's a link to the page https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-11093677/


More pics


----------



## lvfanaddict

lvfanaddict said:


> More pics


Some more pics:


----------



## Phillip Marks

Please help me authenticate these two fendi bags:

Item: new fendi inspirit high quality peekaboo bag set
Seller: andrijm (100)
Listing number: 222295561808
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222295561808 

Thank you!


----------



## ShabnamYos

Hi could someone please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag?


----------



## amstevens714

Might I ask for assistance with this please?

Item: Fendi zucca chef
Seller: fashionphile
Item#:128796
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-zucca-small-chef-tote-tobacco-128796

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!


----------



## Mollycc

View media item 931View media item 930
https://www.ebay.com/itm/282241052132 

Please help me authenticate this.  Thanks in advance ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Mollycc

Item name: fendi logo backpack 

Item number:

Seller is: Pratatat 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282241052132


----------



## accio sacculus

lvfanaddict said:


> I would really appreciate your expertise on this wallet.  I purchased it awhile ago from tradesy.com seller: Neelia
> Here's a link to the page https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-11093677/



Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Phillip Marks said:


> Please help me authenticate these two fendi bags:
> 
> Item: new fendi inspirit high quality peekaboo bag set
> Seller: andrijm (100)
> Listing number: 222295561808
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222295561808
> 
> Thank you!



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

ShabnamYos said:


> Hi could someone please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag?



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Might I ask for assistance with this please?
> 
> Item: Fendi zucca chef
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:128796
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-zucca-small-chef-tote-tobacco-128796
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide!



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Mollycc said:


> Item name: fendi logo backpack
> 
> Item number:
> 
> Seller is: Pratatat
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282241052132



It's fake!


----------



## lvfanaddict

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram to confirm...



Thank you so much for your help! Photos are below and I included original post for reference.  Thank you!!



Item: Fendi zucca chef
Seller: fashionphile
Item#:128796
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-zucca-small-chef-tote-tobacco-128796


----------



## Mollycc

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


 Would you mind telling what you spot on it that makes it fake?


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> I can't read the numbers on the serial number...



Hope this is a better pic of the serial number. Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! Photos are below and I included original post for reference.  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Item: Fendi zucca chef
> Seller: fashionphile
> Item#:128796
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-zucca-small-chef-tote-tobacco-128796
> 
> 
> View attachment 3511755
> 
> View attachment 3511756



Looks good


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so so much accio sacculus!! Any chance you are seeing the new movie coming out? [emoji3]


----------



## Bettm

Can some please authenticate this bag, it's an unusual design that I haven't see before:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FEN...er-bag-RARE-/222301802692?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE

Please and thank you


----------



## kkayc

Hello,  

Could you please assist me in authenticating the following:

Item: AUTH NEW FENDI DOT COM FLOWER SATCHEL BAG 2016 Limd $3300 Tags, Receip Dust Bag
Item no: 291931489029
Seller: d_nuwayhid
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/29193148902...69&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
Additional photos provide by seller.

Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

Bettm said:


> Can some please authenticate this bag, it's an unusual design that I haven't see before:
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FEN...er-bag-RARE-/222301802692?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE
> 
> Please and thank you


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the inside zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

kkayc said:


> View attachment 3514752
> View attachment 3514751
> View attachment 3514748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Could you please assist me in authenticating the following:
> 
> Item: AUTH NEW FENDI DOT COM FLOWER SATCHEL BAG 2016 Limd $3300 Tags, Receip Dust Bag
> Item no: 291931489029
> Seller: d_nuwayhid
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/291931489029?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2669&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&autorefresh=true
> Additional photos provide by seller.
> 
> Thank you.


Need to see larger, clear photos of the RFID tag front and back and serial number to confirm...you might want to check this seller's feedback as well...it doesn't look good.  I would stay away if I were you...


----------



## Bettm

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the inside zippered pocket...


I contacted the seller, they said they couldn't find the #, said it was brought at a duty free in Japan. Thank you for taking the time to look at my link, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Hautesq

Hautesq said:


> Hope this is a better pic of the serial number. Thanks!


H


Hautesq said:


> Hope this is a better pic of the serial number. Thanks!


Hi accio sacculus, were you able to see the serial number in this photo? Please let me know if you need anything else to authenticate the bag. Thanks again!


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> I can't read the numbers on the serial number...


----------



## kkayc

Thank you for your assistance and advice.  I'm giving it a shot and paid via Amex just in case.  Thank you again.


----------



## fani_fun

Hi, authenticator
Really need your help to authenticate my bag
Item name : Fendi By The Way Small in Multicolor
Source : seduce_bag (u can find it on Instagram)
Thanks for your help


----------



## kkayc

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see larger, clear photos of the RFID tag front and back and serial number to confirm...you might want to check this seller's feedback as well...it doesn't look good.  I would stay away if I were you...



Hello, I did receive the purse and was able to take the following photos.  If you don't mind, could you please review them?  Thank you.


----------



## kkayc

kkayc said:


> Hello, I did receive the purse and was able to take the following photos.  If you don't mind, could you please review them?  Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

fani_fun said:


> Hi, authenticator
> Really need your help to authenticate my bag
> Item name : Fendi By The Way Small in Multicolor
> Source : seduce_bag (u can find it on Instagram)
> Thanks for your help



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Looks good


----------



## pandarapotente

i have the same bag in red, for me looks good!


----------



## fani_fun

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank God, it made my day haha... thank you for your help i really appreciate it


----------



## kkayc

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you bunches!


----------



## Hautesq

accio sacculus said:


> I can't read the numbers on the serial number...



Can you please review the serial number on the new photo?


----------



## beauTY05

Hi all!! Are there certain things I should look for when authenticating a presumably vintage spy bag?


----------



## beauTY05

Please help me authenticate this spy bag!


----------



## beauTY05

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## tinycaleb

Item: FENDI Fur Charm,Karlito Bag Bug, Karl Lagerfeld Keychain, rare item
Item no:  222311188283
Seller: dear4ever
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222311188283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Ppblossom

Hello everyone. Appreciate if someone can check this out for me. Bought this mini monster backpack used and it did not come with the original tags. I'd like to know if I made the right decision to buy or whether I was duped. Thanks much in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

beauTY05 said:


> Please help me authenticate this spy bag!



Please read post #1 for posting format and rules


----------



## accio sacculus

Ppblossom said:


> Hello everyone. Appreciate if someone can check this out for me. Bought this mini monster backpack used and it did not come with the original tags. I'd like to know if I made the right decision to buy or whether I was duped. Thanks much in advance.



Please read post #1 for posting format and rules


----------



## accio sacculus

tinycaleb said:


> Item: FENDI Fur Charm,Karlito Bag Bug, Karl Lagerfeld Keychain, rare item
> Item no:  222311188283
> Seller: dear4ever
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/222311188283?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's fake


----------



## beauTY05

accio sacculus said:


> Please read post #1 for posting format and rules


The bag is not for sale on any site. I bought it from a thrift store. Of the pictures I took what am I missing in order for you to authenticate? 
Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

beauTY05 said:


> Please help! Thank you!



It's fake


----------



## beauTY05

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Hi, is it faux pas to ask why? I had another authenticator tell me it was real....


----------



## accio sacculus

beauTY05 said:


> Hi, is it faux pas to ask why? I had another authenticator tell me it was real....



There is a long list I can give you... but I'd say the pleathery smell would be a giveaway... and the fact that the Spy was never made in pebbled leather...


----------



## Melissa1201

Hi,
I would like to know if this Fendi bag is authentic please.
*Item Name (if you know it): Peakaboo? 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): IG name: istella.ph*
Please see attached photos. Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## ODYN

Hi there,
I would really appreciate your help in confirming authenticity for this auction i just bought.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/262154045002
I've searched your forums and the card number  and leather tag came up before for the same bag, only one had a different hologram number.

Card # BR511 00RQ1 F0GK6
Leather Tag # 2415 8BR511 RQ1 069
hologram AG 34646

I called the fendi store and they said they couldn't authenticate bags from serial numbers, only traced back to the original store. The seller did not include the Fendi hangtag with the original price which is worrying me.  It's also a lot more worn/damaged then originally advertised. I'm pretty upset but right now would love your opinion on whether it's even real. Really appreciate this! All the hardware red flags that I read online check out (screws/hinges/logo/glass cover... etc).

More photos on Ebay but I'm including the ones that count here:


----------



## ODYN

more photos just in case


----------



## beauTY05

accio sacculus said:


> There is a long list I can give you... but I'd say the pleathery smell would be a giveaway... and the fact that the Spy was never made in pebbled leather...


Didn't know you could smell through a phone/computer screen, wow I wish this "fake" was as apparent as your attitude.... I wanted genuine answers but I'll go else where. Thank you!


----------



## cam37

Hi there 
Please can you help me to authenticate this bag, many thanks 


Seller: unicornlion191
Item: fendi peekaboo bag
Number:  222309736940

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222309736940 

Thank you


----------



## hyejungstyle

,


----------



## leungo2

Please authenticate this Large Fendi Peekaboo, much appreciated!
1. Clear pic of entire bag


2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) <- I was unable to find any hologram tag on the bag

3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag




6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (interior is a graphite metallic leather and red suede)


7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head





8. If available pic of authenticity card


----------



## maianh_96

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi key holder? I've never seen the model before so I'm unsure. Also sorry in advance I know I am probably missing some pictures, will try and ask for more!

Seller: ricedown
Item:  Fendi Key Case chain Selleria Leather Keychain Holder
Number: 291375491814

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-290-Fen...491814?hash=item43d7552ae6:g:kp8AAOSw2s1U1TT7

Thank you!


----------



## Dreams Work

Hi there Fendi Fans,
Would you kindly help authenticate this wallet I won in ebay? I found it just before the end of the auction and there was no time to have a reply here so I bid on it and won.

Item: Fendi Zucca Calfskin Purse Boxed Immaculate
Seller: Cupcakeslovesbags
Item number: 152317934991
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152317934991

I couldn't find the hologram number shown in the picture match the authenticity card, but I'm not an expert to know if it should be there or not. 

Also, it's my first time to see/find trifold Fendi wallet ie: all 3 folds are usable, but again I'm not sure if I'm right. 

I'd really appreciate your help as I normally authenticate before I buy except for this one.
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## Ailinecondeza

Fendi 2jours petite
Thrift shop- brand new

Hello,
Can someone please help authenticate this bag I bought from a thift shop which was donated by its patron, but sales clerk said i can return the bag if it's counterfeit.
Thank you so much in advance for your time & help.


----------



## Ailinecondeza

Additional info: ( i cant seem find the edit button sorry)
Name-fendi petite 2jours vit.dolce t/vit. Century AC
Leather Serial#-8BH253-3WL-159-8762
RFID Label#-01569229


----------



## thunderx

hi accio sacculus,

could you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag please?

Seller: 268eddie 
Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
Number: #131988478514

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true

Thank you!


----------



## june79

Hello, I'm considering this patchwork Peekaboo. The seller says that it's really difficult to get the tags photographed as they sawn in. But she's ready to go to the boutique where she got it with me and get the confirmation and a copy of the sale receipt. 
I never saw a faked bag of this design. So please advice is this design has ever been faked and if I got for the confirmation to the boutique would that mean that the bag is real? Thanks a lot in advance.
Seller: private seller
Item: Regular Patchwork Peekaboo
Number:  none


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello again lovely people. I was wondering if I can have this bag authenticated when you find the time. Thanks so much. 

Item: Auth Vintage Fendi Zucca Monogram Cross Body Handbag | Excellent Mint Condition 
Item #: 282257942214
Seller: mslovelee75
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282257942214
Comments: I asked the seller for the ID # and she told me, "it looks to me like this bag is from the late 70s, early 80s. at this time fendi had not begun using serial numbers. but there are other identifying interior logos, and the copywright R, as well as the SAS."

Thank you.


----------



## tranhanhnguyen

hi everyone
Just 1 question. I buy a fendi pump and can not see the serial code on the shoes. Does fendi shoes have code? Many thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Melissa1201 said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if this Fendi bag is authentic please.
> *Item Name (if you know it): Peakaboo?
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): IG name: istella.ph*
> Please see attached photos. Thank you so much in advance!


It's fake...and so is the fur ball...


----------



## accio sacculus

ODYN said:


> Hi there,
> I would really appreciate your help in confirming authenticity for this auction i just bought.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/262154045002
> I've searched your forums and the card number  and leather tag came up before for the same bag, only one had a different hologram number.
> 
> Card # BR511 00RQ1 F0GK6
> Leather Tag # 2415 8BR511 RQ1 069
> hologram AG 34646
> 
> I called the fendi store and they said they couldn't authenticate bags from serial numbers, only traced back to the original store. The seller did not include the Fendi hangtag with the original price which is worrying me.  It's also a lot more worn/damaged then originally advertised. I'm pretty upset but right now would love your opinion on whether it's even real. Really appreciate this! All the hardware red flags that I read online check out (screws/hinges/logo/glass cover... etc).
> 
> More photos on Ebay but I'm including the ones that count here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522667
> View attachment 3522671
> View attachment 3522662


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

cam37 said:


> Hi there
> Please can you help me to authenticate this bag, many thanks
> 
> 
> Seller: unicornlion191
> Item: fendi peekaboo bag
> Number:  222309736940
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222309736940
> 
> Thank you


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

leungo2 said:


> Please authenticate this Large Fendi Peekaboo, much appreciated!
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag
> View attachment 3525001
> 
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) <- I was unable to find any hologram tag on the bag
> 
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> View attachment 3525002
> View attachment 3525014
> View attachment 3525015
> 
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (interior is a graphite metallic leather and red suede)
> View attachment 3525003
> 
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> View attachment 3525005
> View attachment 3525006
> View attachment 3525007
> View attachment 3525010
> 
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> View attachment 3525011


Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format.


----------



## accio sacculus

maianh_96 said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi key holder? I've never seen the model before so I'm unsure. Also sorry in advance I know I am probably missing some pictures, will try and ask for more!
> 
> Seller: ricedown
> Item:  Fendi Key Case chain Selleria Leather Keychain Holder
> Number: 291375491814
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-290-Fendi-Key-Case-chain-Selleria-Leather-Keychain-HOLDER-luxury-8AP079-/291375491814?hash=item43d7552ae6:g:kp8AAOSw2s1U1TT7
> 
> Thank you!


Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram if possible


----------



## accio sacculus

beauTY05 said:


> Didn't know you could smell through a phone/computer screen, wow I wish this "fake" was as apparent as your attitude.... I wanted genuine answers but I'll go else where. Thank you!


 That's too bad, because those WERE genuine answers...I have seen these fakes in person and they smell pleathery...and the Spy was never made in pebbled pleather, so yes, it's very apparent that this is fake   Not sure how you can detect my attitude through a post though...


----------



## accio sacculus

Dreams Work said:


> Hi there Fendi Fans,
> Would you kindly help authenticate this wallet I won in ebay? I found it just before the end of the auction and there was no time to have a reply here so I bid on it and won.
> 
> Item: Fendi Zucca Calfskin Purse Boxed Immaculate
> Seller: Cupcakeslovesbags
> Item number: 152317934991
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152317934991
> 
> I couldn't find the hologram number shown in the picture match the authenticity card, but I'm not an expert to know if it should be there or not.
> 
> Also, it's my first time to see/find trifold Fendi wallet ie: all 3 folds are usable, but again I'm not sure if I'm right.
> 
> I'd really appreciate your help as I normally authenticate before I buy except for this one.
> Thanks in advance xxx


There should be a serial number and hologram in the largest billfold...will need to see them to confirm...


----------



## cam37

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Hi 
Thank you for your reply.  Are you 100% sure it's a fake?  The seller insists it's genuine.  Many thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Ailinecondeza said:


> Fendi 2jours petite
> Thrift shop- brand new
> 
> Hello,
> Can someone please help authenticate this bag I bought from a thift shop which was donated by its patron, but sales clerk said i can return the bag if it's counterfeit.
> Thank you so much in advance for your time & help.


I think it looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

thunderx said:


> hi accio sacculus,
> 
> could you please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag please?
> 
> Seller: 268eddie
> Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
> Number: #131988478514
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag and/or hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, I'm considering this patchwork Peekaboo. The seller says that it's really difficult to get the tags photographed as they sawn in. But she's ready to go to the boutique where she got it with me and get the confirmation and a copy of the sale receipt.
> I never saw a faked bag of this design. So please advice is this design has ever been faked and if I got for the confirmation to the boutique would that mean that the bag is real? Thanks a lot in advance.
> Seller: private seller
> Item: Regular Patchwork Peekaboo
> Number:  none


As you can see from previous posts, others have had no problem photographing the hologram/RFID tags/serial numbers.  We would need to see these in order to authenticate, as any bag can be faked....


----------



## accio sacculus

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hello again lovely people. I was wondering if I can have this bag authenticated when you find the time. Thanks so much.
> 
> Item: Auth Vintage Fendi Zucca Monogram Cross Body Handbag | Excellent Mint Condition
> Item #: 282257942214
> Seller: mslovelee75
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/282257942214
> Comments: I asked the seller for the ID # and she told me, "it looks to me like this bag is from the late 70s, early 80s. at this time fendi had not begun using serial numbers. but there are other identifying interior logos, and the copywright R, as well as the SAS."
> 
> Thank you.


Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number stamped in gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

tranhanhnguyen said:


> hi everyone
> Just 1 question. I buy a fendi pump and can not see the serial code on the shoes. Does fendi shoes have code? Many thanks


No, shoes are very difficult to authenticate, but you can post photos of the shoes, the soles, and the heat stamp on the bottom and we can confirm if there are any red flags...


----------



## Dreams Work

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number and hologram in the largest billfold...will need to see them to confirm...


Many thanks for your reply. In the listing there's a picture of the hologram, but as I received the purse I tried to take a close up, I hope it's clear for you.
Please check out these pictures and let me know what you think. 

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Johnpauliegal

accio sacculus said:


> Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number stamped in gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket to confirm...


Thank you so much for your help and info. I will contact this seller again.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

accio sacculus said:


> Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number stamped in gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket to confirm...


Ok this seller when on and on about the history of Fendi bags and that there were no serial numbers of 1980s bags. She even forwarded me  an eBay link which gives all info on Fendi bags and how to avoid purchasing a fake bag. 
As I only trust your expertise, I am not going to purchase this bag. Thanks for your help. It's greatly appreciated!


----------



## Edsmd2

Can you help authenticate this spy bag? Very much appreciate it!

Look at this on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/232143054602

Authentic FENDI Braided Handle Black Leather Zucca Spy Bag Shoppers Bag #5814


----------



## accio sacculus

Dreams Work said:


> Many thanks for your reply. In the listing there's a picture of the hologram, but as I received the purse I tried to take a close up, I hope it's clear for you.
> Please check out these pictures and let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks again xxx
> 
> View attachment 3530035
> 
> View attachment 3530037
> View attachment 3530038
> View attachment 3530039
> View attachment 3530040
> View attachment 3530041
> View attachment 3530042


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Edsmd2 said:


> Can you help authenticate this spy bag? Very much appreciate it!
> 
> Look at this on eBay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/232143054602
> 
> Authentic FENDI Braided Handle Black Leather Zucca Spy Bag Shoppers Bag #5814


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok this seller when on and on about the history of Fendi bags and that there were no serial numbers of 1980s bags. She even forwarded me  an eBay link which gives all info on Fendi bags and how to avoid purchasing a fake bag.
> As I only trust your expertise, I am not going to purchase this bag. Thanks for your help. It's greatly appreciated!


These '80s bags did indeed have serial numbers printed in ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket.  It may have been rubbed off over time, but there still should be some trace of it, if she looks hard enough...


----------



## Ailinecondeza

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks ok



Thank you!! I can finally breathe


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Happy Friday. 
Hello lovely Authenticators. When you have the time can you please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks. 

Item: Authentic FENDI Zucca Hand Bag Cross Body Bag PVC 8M0327 10097263 
Item #: 132011731417
Seller: brand-works
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132011731417
Comments: The seller has more photos in the description.


----------



## Dreams Work

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Can't thank you enough for your confirmation and assurance. Like I mentioned it was decided on a whim but it turned out to be great thanks to you. Now I can finally enjoy my birthday gift with confidence and again thanks to you.
Sending you a big hug too xxx

Dreams Work


----------



## accio sacculus

Johnpauliegal said:


> Happy Friday.
> Hello lovely Authenticators. When you have the time can you please help to authenticate this bag. Thanks.
> 
> Item: Authentic FENDI Zucca Hand Bag Cross Body Bag PVC 8M0327 10097263
> Item #: 132011731417
> Seller: brand-works
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/132011731417
> Comments: The seller has more photos in the description.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much accio sacculus!!  
It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Edsmd2

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## june79

Hello, girls, please help me with this bag.
Item: Fendi Regular Peekabo
Seller: private seller
Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...boo_chernaya_v_otlichnom_sostoyanii_877015214


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, girls, please help me with this bag.
> Item: Fendi Regular Peekabo
> Seller: private seller
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...boo_chernaya_v_otlichnom_sostoyanii_877015214


Looks good!


----------



## Cookies1993

Could anyone authenticate this bag please? 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Mon...22f6b5d&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=122244301040

Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

Cookies1993 said:


> Could anyone authenticate this bag please?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Mon...22f6b5d&pid=100574&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=122244301040
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Please read post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## Cookies1993

Item Name - Fendi Monster Backpack/Bag. New without tags.
Item Number - 122244229348
Seller ID - chipperschipper16
Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Monster-Backpack-Bag-New-without-Tags/122244229348


----------



## Melissa1201

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake...and so is the fur ball...




Thank you!! Glad I didn't buy it.


----------



## leungo2

Dear admin, please remove/delete my post. I had no edit/delete option, i'm guessing that only the admin of the thread has the authority. Thank you!


----------



## falcon2000fa

Can anyone help me to authenticate this Fendi wallet? The quality of it feels great so if it's not authentic it's a high quality fake. Let me know if you need more photos. I picked it up at a small thrift store where it seemed to go unnoticed. I will post more photos in reply since this is in my possession so no outside link. Thanks!


----------



## falcon2000fa

Continued...


----------



## accio sacculus

Cookies1993 said:


> Item Name - Fendi Monster Backpack/Bag. New without tags.
> Item Number - 122244229348
> Seller ID - chipperschipper16
> Link - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Monster-Backpack-Bag-New-without-Tags/122244229348



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab


----------



## accio sacculus

falcon2000fa said:


> Continued...



It's fake


----------



## JuliaBT

Dear Authenticators,
I just bought this Fendi berry purple pompom charm from Tradesy and would like to have it authenticated by you, please.
In fact, I saw it listed on ebay and at the same time on Tradesy (same pictures - same seller) and chose to buy it from Tradesy, here are the links:
From Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-roma-fur-pom-pom-16266880/
From ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Fox-Fur-Pom-Pom-Bag-Charm-Berry-Purple-115175-/172372082362?nma=true&si=KkCrjsVqwTKWDBOZAPWnidZYrlk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Pictures taken by me:












More pics (with another camera)...







I would really appreciate your help! Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Paul Francis

Hi guys newbie here. 
I Bought this backpack as a surprise gift for my wife.
Can you guys help me authenticate if the bag I bought is original. XD
Many Thanks 

Item Name: FENDI monster nylon & elaphe backpack w/ fur (If i'm not mistaken) 
Place Bought: ISA Boutique Hong Kong 
I cant seem to find the HOLO. Any idea where i could find it in this bag? thanks.


----------



## cam37

Hi please could someone take a look at this bag 

Fendi monster peekaboo

Seller: smudleybear68
Item Number:302152358010
Link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302152358010 

Thanks


----------



## clevercat

Item name: Authentic Fendi Soft Leather Mamma Baguette
Item number: 391579639133
Seller: aki0123
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/US-seller...639133?hash=item5b2bf71d5d:g:iJMAAOSw9IpX02c3

Hi there - I'd be really grateful for your help with this one as I haven't owned a baguette in years. Also - isn't this chocolate brown, rather than dark purple?

Thanks so much for your advice!


----------



## Louis1992

Hello everyone,

I just received my Fendi peekaboo this afternoon, I bought it from Reebonz. Even though the website has quite good reputation I still want to make sure my new bag is authentic. Please have a look and help me to authenticate the bag. Much appreciated!

Item: Fendi Peekaboo
Bought from: Reebonz 
I couldn't fine the hologram which make me feel very confusing.


----------



## Sarahsxx

*Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo 
Item Number: unsure 
Seller ID: shayluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/172429691822 *

Please help me authenticate this. Thank u so much!!


----------



## almasquest

Can you help me authenticate this? How much do you think is worth it? An acquaintance wants to sell it for 150 euro. Thanks!


----------



## cindy840808

*Recently bought a New Fendi Bag from eBay, but there is no hologram sticker anywhere inside of the bag ! 

Item Name: Fendi Baggutte 
Item Number: 
Seller ID: wise-trading 
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/351921300642

*


----------



## CartierLVer

Hello authentictors,
I am so interested in this Fendi pom pom but am unsure if it real or fake. Any help. thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Fox-F...872016?hash=item211bc5da10:g:lesAAOSwa~BYQu6v


----------



## Shawna15

Hello, I recently purchased this bag at a local secondhand store. Any help with authenticating is greatly appreciated, TIA!


----------



## heyhey_sa

Item Name:FENDI Authentic Blue Leather Micro Peekaboo Crossbody Bag Charm Bag
Item Number:302155560313
Seller ID:shopmaterialworld (31364 )
Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/302155560313?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Is this bag authentic? It is a cute bag.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bunnylove2015

Please help! Thank you in advance

Name: Fendi Ginger Palladio Peekaboo Grande
Number 282078467540
ID rc_heroes
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Fendi-GIN...GRANDE-8BN210-2015-10PRD-5272-1-/282078467540


----------



## thunderx

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag and/or hologram to confirm...



Hi Accio Sacculus,

Let me know if those photo will be enough for you to authentic.

Thank you so much.


----------



## thunderx

thunderx said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus,
> 
> Let me know if those photo will be enough for you to authentic.
> 
> Thank you so much.



this is the details online.
Seller: 268eddie
Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
Number: #131988478514

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true


----------



## thunderx

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag and/or hologram to confirm...



Just putting anything together.
Seller: 268eddie
Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
Number: #131988478514

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

JuliaBT said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> I just bought this Fendi berry purple pompom charm from Tradesy and would like to have it authenticated by you, please.
> In fact, I saw it listed on ebay and at the same time on Tradesy (same pictures - same seller) and chose to buy it from Tradesy, here are the links:
> From Tradesy: https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-roma-fur-pom-pom-16266880/
> From ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Fox-Fur-Pom-Pom-Bag-Charm-Berry-Purple-115175-/172372082362?nma=true&si=KkCrjsVqwTKWDBOZAPWnidZYrlk%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Pictures taken by me:
> 
> View attachment 3537578
> 
> View attachment 3537579
> 
> View attachment 3537580
> 
> View attachment 3537581
> 
> View attachment 3537582
> 
> 
> More pics (with another camera)...
> 
> View attachment 3537584
> 
> View attachment 3537585
> 
> View attachment 3537586
> 
> I would really appreciate your help! Thank you very much in advance!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Paul Francis said:


> Hi guys newbie here.
> I Bought this backpack as a surprise gift for my wife.
> Can you guys help me authenticate if the bag I bought is original. XD
> Many Thanks
> 
> Item Name: FENDI monster nylon & elaphe backpack w/ fur (If i'm not mistaken)
> Place Bought: ISA Boutique Hong Kong
> I cant seem to find the HOLO. Any idea where i could find it in this bag? thanks.
> 
> View attachment 3537691
> View attachment 3537692
> View attachment 3537693
> View attachment 3537694
> View attachment 3537695
> View attachment 3537696
> View attachment 3537697
> View attachment 3537698
> View attachment 3537699
> View attachment 3537700


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

cam37 said:


> Hi please could someone take a look at this bag
> 
> Fendi monster peekaboo
> 
> Seller: smudleybear68
> Item Number:302152358010
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302152358010
> 
> Thanks


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number in full, as well as the RFID number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

clevercat said:


> Item name: Authentic Fendi Soft Leather Mamma Baguette
> Item number: 391579639133
> Seller: aki0123
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/US-seller...639133?hash=item5b2bf71d5d:g:iJMAAOSw9IpX02c3
> 
> Hi there - I'd be really grateful for your help with this one as I haven't owned a baguette in years. Also - isn't this chocolate brown, rather than dark purple?
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Louis1992 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I just received my Fendi peekaboo this afternoon, I bought it from Reebonz. Even though the website has quite good reputation I still want to make sure my new bag is authentic. Please have a look and help me to authenticate the bag. Much appreciated!
> 
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo
> Bought from: Reebonz
> I couldn't fine the hologram which make me feel very confusing.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Sarahsxx said:


> *Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo
> Item Number: unsure
> Seller ID: shayluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/172429691822 *
> 
> Please help me authenticate this. Thank u so much!!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

almasquest said:


> Can you help me authenticate this? How much do you think is worth it? An acquaintance wants to sell it for 150 euro. Thanks!


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

cindy840808 said:


> *Recently bought a New Fendi Bag from eBay, but there is no hologram sticker anywhere inside of the bag !
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Baggutte
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: wise-trading
> Link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/351921300642
> *


Need to see the back of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

CartierLVer said:


> Hello authentictors,
> I am so interested in this Fendi pom pom but am unsure if it real or fake. Any help. thanks
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Fox-F...872016?hash=item211bc5da10:g:lesAAOSwa~BYQu6v


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

thunderx said:


> this is the details online.
> Seller: 268eddie
> Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
> Number: #131988478514
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

thunderx said:


> Just putting anything together.
> Seller: 268eddie
> Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
> Number: #131988478514
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you


Sorry, these pics are too small to see any detail


----------



## JuliaBT

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you very much! I'm very grateful for your help, accio sacculus!


----------



## clevercat

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CartierLVer

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you for your help!


----------



## LT2016

Hi there,
Im meeting w someone to buy this Fendi peekaboo in a few hours. Can you guys help authenticate it please?? Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Kristin3

Hello, can you please help me authenticate this fendi baguette on the real real? I know they are supposed to be reliable although i have read mixed reviews. Unfortunately the website does not provide a lot of pictures but i hope they will be enough for you to authenticate the bag. One thing about the bag is that it seems not to have the internal zipped pocket that a lot of Fendi baguettes have. I have attached the pictures saved from the website. I would really appreciate your help.

link:    https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-leather-baguette-bag-1


----------



## Speedah

Think I already know the answer but would like a check to verify from the experts...Thank you in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

LT2016 said:


> Hi there,
> Im meeting w someone to buy this Fendi peekaboo in a few hours. Can you guys help authenticate it please?? Thank you sooo much!
> 
> View attachment 3545053
> View attachment 3545054
> View attachment 3545055
> View attachment 3545056


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

Kristin3 said:


> Hello, can you please help me authenticate this fendi baguette on the real real? I know they are supposed to be reliable although i have read mixed reviews. Unfortunately the website does not provide a lot of pictures but i hope they will be enough for you to authenticate the bag. One thing about the bag is that it seems not to have the internal zipped pocket that a lot of Fendi baguettes have. I have attached the pictures saved from the website. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> link:    https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-leather-baguette-bag-1


need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID number if available...


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Think I already know the answer but would like a check to verify from the experts...Thank you in advance!


Please see Post #1 for posting format and rules.


----------



## Speedah

Oops, sorry! 
Name: Fendi Monster Selleria Black Leather Bag
Seller: gonchar78
Item #: 302096308891

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891 


Speedah said:


> Think I already know the answer but would like a check to verify from the experts...Thank you in advance!





accio sacculus said:


> Please see Post #1 for posting format and rules.


----------



## baglady.1

Speedah said:


> Oops, sorry!
> Name: Fendi Monster Selleria Black Leather Bag
> Seller: gonchar78
> Item #: 302096308891
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/302096308891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546161
> View attachment 3546162
> View attachment 3546163
> View attachment 3546164
> View attachment 3546165
> View attachment 3546166
> View attachment 3546167


It's fake!


----------



## vanfall

hi plz help me authenticate this


----------



## accio sacculus

vanfall said:


> hi plz help me authenticate this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546354
> View attachment 3546355
> View attachment 3546356
> View attachment 3546357
> View attachment 3546358
> View attachment 3546359
> View attachment 3546360
> View attachment 3546361



Pls see post #1 for posting format and rules


----------



## thunderx

Just putting anything together.
Seller: 268eddie
Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
Number: #131988478514

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true

Let me know if you want something better picture
Thank you


----------



## vanfall

Fendi be baguette nappa leather
Purchased fr The real real









	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## vanfall




----------



## Kristin3

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID number if available...


Hello,
I have new more detailed pictures of the Fendi baguette i asked to be authenticated. I have purchased the bag on The Real Real and it has arrived today without its original dust bag or any authenticity cards. I have examined the bag and it has no serial number, hologram sticker etc. I do not want to jump to conclusions but this is beginning to look a bit suspicious. Please note that the white dust bag in the pictures is one that was provided by The Real Real and not the original Fendi one. Hope you will be able to help me.


----------



## accio sacculus

thunderx said:


> Just putting anything together.
> Seller: 268eddie
> Item: Authentic Fendi 3jours Tote bag
> Number: #131988478514
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/131988478514?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Let me know if you want something better picture
> Thank you


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3547185
> View attachment 3547186
> View attachment 3547187
> View attachment 3547188
> View attachment 3547189
> View attachment 3547190
> View attachment 3547192
> View attachment 3547193
> View attachment 3547194
> View attachment 3547195


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Kristin3 said:


> Hello,
> I have new more detailed pictures of the Fendi baguette i asked to be authenticated. I have purchased the bag on The Real Real and it has arrived today without its original dust bag or any authenticity cards. I have examined the bag and it has no serial number, hologram sticker etc. I do not want to jump to conclusions but this is beginning to look a bit suspicious. Please note that the white dust bag in the pictures is one that was provided by The Real Real and not the original Fendi one. Hope you will be able to help me.


Is there a serial number on the back of the leather tag with the Fendi metal plate on it?


----------



## thunderx

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much.


----------



## Kristin3

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number on the back of the leather tag with the Fendi metal plate on it?


Unfortunately no.


----------



## beanybaker

*






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hello, Really hoping someone can cast a eye over this Item:
Strap You 8AV0776E4F06QG
In negotiations to buy it, but i dont have a lot of experience with Fendi accessories, so would appreciate help.
Thanks in advance. *


----------



## joml

Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this FENDI? 

Item: Peekaboo selleria large (if I'm not mistaken)

Seller: private seller

Item#/link: n/a photos provided below instead, all photos taken by seller

Hope someone can give me their opinion on this item. Really keen on purchasing it. Pls let me know if additional photos are needed. Thanks you in advance [emoji173]️


----------



## lamsis

Hi, can you pls help authenticate this bag charm 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...di/karlito-mink-bag-charm-fendi-3369364.shtml 

considering to buy this as present for my best friend. Can't find the same one on Fendi's bag charm collection. Wonder if it is an early edition... pls kindly help!


----------



## baglady.1

joml said:


> Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this FENDI?
> 
> Item: Peekaboo selleria large (if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> Seller: private seller
> 
> Item#/link: n/a photos provided below instead, all photos taken by seller
> 
> Hope someone can give me their opinion on this item. Really keen on purchasing it. Pls let me know if additional photos are needed. Thanks you in advance [emoji173]️


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

lamsis said:


> Hi, can you pls help authenticate this bag charm
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...di/karlito-mink-bag-charm-fendi-3369364.shtml
> 
> considering to buy this as present for my best friend. Can't find the same one on Fendi's bag charm collection. Wonder if it is an early edition... pls kindly help!


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

beanybaker said:


> *
> View attachment 3549813
> View attachment 3549814
> View attachment 3549815
> View attachment 3549816
> View attachment 3549817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Really hoping someone can cast a eye over this Item:
> Strap You 8AV0776E4F06QG
> In negotiations to buy it, but i dont have a lot of experience with Fendi accessories, so would appreciate help.
> Thanks in advance. *


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

vanfall said:


> View attachment 3547185
> View attachment 3547186
> View attachment 3547187
> View attachment 3547188
> View attachment 3547189
> View attachment 3547190
> View attachment 3547192
> View attachment 3547193
> View attachment 3547194
> View attachment 3547195


 Agree with Accio, Looks good


----------



## beanybaker

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


thanks for helping me & happy holidays to u


----------



## joml

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thanks so much [emoji173]️ really appreciate it. Happy holidays!!


----------



## lamsis

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thanks... I am now more confident to buy this. Don't wanna get a fake one for my best friend's gift! 

Happy holiday!


----------



## baglady.1

Happy Holidays Everybody!!


----------



## june79

Hello, is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance
*Auction Site or Source: avito.ru
Item Name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo 
Item Number: none
Seller ID: none
Link:* https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_pikabu_fendi_799432792


----------



## rabukyojin

Dear authenticators,

Hi, I'm a newbie here. I've been planning on buying this pre-owned Fendi By The Way bag from my mom's acquaintance here in Indonesia. She bought it from her personal shopper in Europe and she had only used it for a couple of times. I've been eyeing on the BTW bag for a long time and I finally fell in love with this particular size/color/embellishment combo. Having said that, please help me authenticate this bag before I pull the trigger.

Item name: Small Fendi By The Way bag black edition 2016 with flower tail
Link: Not available 
Pics: (sorry for spamming so many pics. Do let me know if I miss anything)

Thank you and happy holidays


----------



## rabukyojin

Additional pictures:


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item: Fendi Peekaboo Monster Regular
Seller: Laida
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-peekaboo-python-bag-fendi-3398955.shtml

I would be happy if you authenticate this, thank you. [emoji18]


----------



## baglady.1

june79 said:


> Hello, is this bag authentic? Thank you in advance
> *Auction Site or Source: avito.ru
> Item Name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo
> Item Number: none
> Seller ID: none
> Link:* https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_pikabu_fendi_799432792


No it is fake


----------



## baglady.1

rabukyojin said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Hi, I'm a newbie here. I've been planning on buying this pre-owned Fendi By The Way bag from my mom's acquaintance here in Indonesia. She bought it from her personal shopper in Europe and she had only used it for a couple of times. I've been eyeing on the BTW bag for a long time and I finally fell in love with this particular size/color/embellishment combo. Having said that, please help me authenticate this bag before I pull the trigger.
> 
> Item name: Small Fendi By The Way bag black edition 2016 with flower tail
> Link: Not available
> Pics: (sorry for spamming so many pics. Do let me know if I miss anything)
> 
> Thank you and happy holidays


 It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Lademoiselle said:


> Item: Fendi Peekaboo Monster Regular
> Seller: Laida
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...black-peekaboo-python-bag-fendi-3398955.shtml
> 
> I would be happy if you authenticate this, thank you. [emoji18]


Need pic of black cloth RFID tag - both sides including readable serial #


----------



## Speedah

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag Handbag Micro
Item Number: 132039067633
Seller ID: nabsy
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132039067633?ul_noapp=true 

Additional photos:


----------



## natassadea

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## rabukyojin

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


Thank you so much, baglady


----------



## cherylhbrady

I just received a Fendi Grande Zuccho Shopping bag from my husband.  I would love to know if it is authentic since it was purchased from a very reputable online retailer.  I am attaching photos. Thank you.


----------



## Adaboko

Item name: 
*New Fendi Brown Pebbled Leather Buckle Satchel Handbag Purse Made In Italy*
Listing number: 282294910987
Seller ID: uniquefashions15 
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-Bro...%3A3b74055a1590a357b512b02affcd77a2%7Ciid%3A1
Comment: can someone please authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance


----------



## cherylhbrady

I forgot to include the hologram picture in my posting.  Here it is.


----------



## Peter Thompson

Hi all  could somebody please help me on this and tell me if they think it's authentic 

*Men's Black Elite Croc-embossed Leather Wallet*


*Please see attached photos would much appreciate someone giving me sone info on this *


----------



## baglady.1

Speedah said:


> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Bag Handbag Micro
> Item Number: 132039067633
> Seller ID: nabsy
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/132039067633?ul_noapp=true


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

cherylhbrady said:


> I just received a Fendi Grande Zuccho Shopping bag from my husband.  I would love to know if it is authentic since it was purchased from a very reputable online retailer.  I am attaching photos. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3557208
> View attachment 3557209
> View attachment 3557210
> View attachment 3557211
> View attachment 3557212
> View attachment 3557213
> View attachment 3557214
> View attachment 3557215
> View attachment 3557216
> View attachment 3557208
> View attachment 3557209


 Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

Adaboko said:


> Item name:
> *New Fendi Brown Pebbled Leather Buckle Satchel Handbag Purse Made In Italy*
> Listing number: 282294910987
> Seller ID: uniquefashions15
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-Brown-Pebbled-Leather-Buckle-Satchel-Handbag-Purse-Made-In-Italy-/282294910987?hash=item41ba16800b:g:SWYAAOSw6DtYVbSQ&_trkparms=pageci%3A7793ab6a-cb74-11e6-87f6-005056bb1831%7Cparentrq%3A3b74055a1590a357b512b02affcd77a2%7Ciid%3A1
> Comment: can someone please authenticate these for me? Thanks in advance


 Horrible Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Peter Thompson said:


> Hi all  could somebody please help me on this and tell me if they think it's authentic
> 
> *Men's Black Elite Croc-embossed Leather Wallet*
> 
> 
> *Please see attached photos would much appreciate someone giving me sone info on this *


Please see post #1 of this thread and resubmit in the proper format:
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## blueted

Hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me? I have just purchased it.
Auction site: fashionphile.com
Item Name: Fendi Vitello Calfskin Medium 2Jours Tote Orzo Turquoise
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-calfskin-medium-2jours-tote-orzo-turquoise-141798
Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

blueted said:


> Hi, Could someone please authenticate this for me? I have just purchased it.
> Auction site: fashionphile.com
> Item Name: Fendi Vitello Calfskin Medium 2Jours Tote Orzo Turquoise
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-calfskin-medium-2jours-tote-orzo-turquoise-141798
> Thank you!



Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## blueted

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the serial number to confirm...


Oh thank you. Here is a pic of the serial number and tag on the inside. Thanks!


----------



## blueted

blueted said:


> Oh thank you. Here is a pic of the serial number and tag on the inside. Thanks!


And sorry the rest of the photos. I cannot find a hologram on the inside of the bag??


----------



## blueted

blueted said:


> And sorry the rest of the photos. I cannot find a hologram on the inside of the bag??


----------



## manversusbag

Hello Everyone! 

Can you please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo bag?

Thank you.


----------



## Cristy Weggelaar

Hello! I am new here and just purchased my very first Fendi from TheRealReal. It looks pretty good to me, but it doesn't have a hologram, which makes me nervous.

*Item Name: Fendi 3Jours 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Purchased from TheReaReal*


----------



## Sylcres

Hi, I'm new here and would like your help to check if this Fendi bag is authentic. My aunt bought it off her friend, who was selling off her pre-loved designer bags. I'm hoping she didn't get ripped off. Thanks!

There's no hologram tag, only a leather strip sewn into the lining. That worries me after all the articles I've read. 
Item: Fendi Spy


----------



## Sylcres

More pics of the Fendi Spy


----------



## Sylcres

Sylcres said:


> More pics of the Fendi Spy


----------



## accio sacculus

Sylcres said:


> More pics of the Fendi Spy


It's an ugly fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

The serial number should be on a piece of tan leather sewn into the lining...


----------



## accio sacculus

manversusbag said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo bag?
> 
> Thank you.


Please read post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

Cristy Weggelaar said:


> Hello! I am new here and just purchased my very first Fendi from TheRealReal. It looks pretty good to me, but it doesn't have a hologram, which makes me nervous.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi 3Jours
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Purchased from TheReaReal*
> 
> View attachment 3560251
> 
> View attachment 3560252
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560254
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560260
> 
> 
> View attachment 3560266


Need to see clear close up of the RFID tag on both front and back, including the RFID number.


----------



## Cristy Weggelaar

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the RFID tag on both front and back, including the RFID number.



Wow. I didn't even see the number on the tag at first. Here are the images. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me. It is much appreciated.


----------



## blueted

Hi, Sorry about the multiple incorrect posts before. This is my first pre-loved purchase.  Could you please authenticate this for me? I think I have included everything now. I cannot find a hologram tag on the inside of the bag so am a bit concerned about this. Thanks so much!

Auction site: fashionphile.com
Item Name: Fendi Vitello Calfskin Medium 2Jours Tote Orzo Turquoise
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-calfskin-medium-2jours-tote-orzo-turquoise-141798


----------



## blueted

And the interior. Sorry I couldn't upload more than 10 photos in one post. Please let me know if I have missed something. Thank you so much! Sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Sylcres

accio sacculus said:


> It's an ugly fake!


Thanks for the help!


----------



## baglady.1

blueted said:


> And sorry the rest of the photos. I cannot find a hologram on the inside of the bag??


It looks OK.


----------



## baglady.1

manversusbag said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Can you please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo bag?
> 
> Thank you.


Please see post # 1 of this thread. Please advise the following information in this format:

*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## blueted

baglady.1 said:


> It looks OK.


Thank you so much!


----------



## coex86

*Requesting authentication for Fendi 3jours, thank you!*

*Item Name: New $2950 Fendi 3jours New Blue Coal Palladio Nappa Leather Tote Bag
Item Number: 192063343048
Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192063343048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT










*


----------



## coex86

Thank you!


----------



## NICOLET6

HELP! Someone please help to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag for me. Thank you~!
*Item Name: FENDI MINI PEEKABOO
Item Number:
232190958960
Seller ID: derethomaso_27
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MINI-...FibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## baglady.1

coex86 said:


> *Requesting authentication for Fendi 3jours, thank you!*
> 
> *Item Name: New $2950 Fendi 3jours New Blue Coal Palladio Nappa Leather Tote Bag
> Item Number: 192063343048
> Seller ID: shop_authenticfashion4less
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192063343048?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT[ *


 Need pic of the back side of the black cloth RFID tag, showing it's serial # & wording.


----------



## baglady.1

NICOLET6 said:


> HELP! Someone please help to authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag for me. Thank you~!
> *Item Name: FENDI MINI PEEKABOO
> Item Number:
> 232190958960
> Seller ID: derethomaso_27
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-MINI-PEEKABOO-Red-CHERRY-CALF-LEATHER-Snakeskin-interior-SMALL-BAG-/232190958960?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=zfMicMFibqfIdVp2liOHtAXSdo4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


_It's fake _


----------



## coex86

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of the back side of the black cloth RFID tag, showing it's serial # & wording.


Sorry don't have it as the seller doesn't have a photo of that


----------



## Mumuholics

Hello ladies

I would like to know if this bag is authentic.

Thanks


----------



## baglady.1

Mumuholics said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I would like to know if this bag is authentic.
> 
> Thanks


 See post #1 of this thread. Please resubmit in the following format:
*ALWAYS INCLUDE:
Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## Speedah

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Snakeskin Micro Peekaboo Bag $3000 - Used Twice. Bag Charm, Authentic
Item Number: 272504957647
Seller ID: tinac8363
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272504957647?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Arseny Kester

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Bag Bugs Backpack Charm *


----------



## NICOLET6

baglady.1 said:


> _It's fake _


Could you tell me how you found out it's fake?
I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## baglady.1

Speedah said:


> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Snakeskin Micro Peekaboo Bag $3000 - Used Twice. Bag Charm, Authentic
> Item Number: 272504957647
> Seller ID: tinac8363
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/272504957647?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


need more pics, like leather serial # strap and rfid tag & metal fendi plate inside,


----------



## baglady.1

Arseny Kester said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Bag Bugs Backpack Charm *


 Need to know where this came from (source). Also need pics of RFID tag and Hallmarked areas showing "FENDI".


----------



## baglady.1

NICOLET6 said:


> Could you tell me how you found out it's fake?
> I would really appreciate it. Thank you.


 We don't disclose that information, but trust me, when we say its fake, it is fake.


----------



## NICOLET6

baglady.1 said:


> We don't disclose that information, but trust me, when we say its fake, it is fake.


Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Aquadaydreams

Item Name: Fendi - embossed leather handbag
Item Number: 322378264087
*Seller ID: gmc_2012
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-White-L...lutch-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-/322378264087?txnId=0

The pictures here are from the auction but cropped. After researching this seller, I'm hoping it's vintage rather than fake;  she does have a some genuines slip through. I don't have a pic of the closure. Thanks for your help on this!*


----------



## baglady.1

Aquadaydreams said:


> Item Name: Fendi - embossed leather handbag
> Item Number: 322378264087
> *Seller ID: gmc_2012
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-White-L...lutch-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-/322378264087?txnId=0
> 
> The pictures here are from the auction but cropped. After researching this seller, I'm hoping it's vintage rather than fake;  she does have a some genuines slip through. I don't have a pic of the closure. Thanks for your help on this!*


 This is authentic vintage fendi


----------



## Aquadaydreams

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic vintage fendi


Oh sweet!! Thanks so much


----------



## Aquadaydreams

baglady.1 said:


> This is authentic vintage fendi


Hi again! Do you know the name/model of this bag? I'm so happy


----------



## Cristy Weggelaar

Hello! I posted about a new bag about a week and a half ago, but haven't heard anything back yet. I'm wondering if I should repost?


----------



## Flocke1954

Hi there, I need your help today.
I've bought the following bag from a second hand shop some time ago. Now I wanted to sell it via ebay, but they deleted the ad, because they say it is not authentic. Can you identify my bag as authenticate or have I been duped?

Name: Fendi spy bag
link: (has been deleted by ebay)
item number: 2305/8BR437/JQ4/061


----------



## Mikoducusin

can you guys help me if this is really authentic thank you 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monst...255030?hash=item33c4cf5876:g:a~UAAOSwOtdYUISP
and 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...sid=ncvyyf&cvosrc=affiliate.shareasale.595441


----------



## lundijanvier

Unfortunately I can't offer more than this link, but judging solely from the pictures, what do you say? I've heard so many terrible things about therealreal, but I really like the style of this bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-forever-big-mama-bag-3


----------



## Dkiks01

baglady.1,
Please take a look at the new Fendi 2jours petite I recently purchased from an online preloved resellers.
Bar code: 8053679424419
Serial Number under the leather flap: 8BH253-D7E 131-010

I noticed that this particular Fendi 2jours petite do not have the Fendi gold metal hardware stamping in front of the inside pocket and the thin strip of leather with its serial stamp on it.

Please see the attached Dropbox photos of it including the shoulder strap.

Thank you, baglady.1

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1rtvm37cp335iyk/AADe6VYFUuQ-nSCoQwyIZWBZa?dl=0


----------



## Dkiks01

baglady.1 said:


> I realize U R new here, but please follow the rules - see post #1 of this thread and my signature line for our requirements.



baglady.1,
Here is the link for the Fendi Peekaboo.


baglady.1 said:


> I realize U R new here, but please follow the rules - see post #1 of this thread and my signature line for our requirements.




hi baglady.1,
Here's the link for my Fendi Peekaboo. Thank you.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vymy354m5k15621/AAAxsAQiFKc8yZ7G1_KZd88Pa?dl=0


----------



## baglady.1

Aquadaydreams said:


> Hi again! Do you know the name/model of this bag? I'm so happy


I don't know the name...there was a period of time Fendi came out with these beautiful hand tooled leather pieces in various styles...that's all I know!


----------



## baglady.1

Cristy Weggelaar said:


> Hello! I am new here and just purchased my very first Fendi from TheRealReal. It looks pretty good to me, but it doesn't have a hologram, which makes me nervous.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi 3Jours
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Purchased from TheReaReal*


 This is authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

Flocke1954 said:


> Hi there, I need your help today.
> I've bought the following bag from a second hand shop some time ago. Now I wanted to sell it via ebay, but they deleted the ad, because they say it is not authentic. Can you identify my bag as authenticate or have I been duped?
> 
> Name: Fendi spy bag
> link: (has been deleted by ebay)
> item number: 2305/8BR437/JQ4/061


Ebay was correct, it is a Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Dkiks01 said:


> baglady.1,
> Please take a look at the new Fendi 2jours petite I recently purchased from an online preloved resellers.
> Bar code: 8053679424419
> Serial Number under the leather flap: 8BH253-D7E 131-010
> 
> I noticed that this particular Fendi 2jours petite do not have the Fendi gold metal hardware stamping in front of the inside pocket and the thin strip of leather with its serial stamp on it.
> 
> Please see the attached Dropbox photos of it including the shoulder strap.
> 
> Thank you, baglady.1
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1rtvm37cp335iyk/AADe6VYFUuQ-nSCoQwyIZWBZa?dl=0


No worries. It is authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

lundijanvier said:


> Unfortunately I can't offer more than this link, but judging solely from the pictures, what do you say? I've heard so many terrible things about therealreal, but I really like the style of this bag. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/fendi-forever-big-mama-bag-3


We need the photos indicated from post #1 of this thread. No exceptions.


----------



## baglady.1

Mikoducusin said:


> can you guys help me if this is really authentic thank you
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monst...255030?hash=item33c4cf5876:g:a~UAAOSwOtdYUISP
> and
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...sid=ncvyyf&cvosrc=affiliate.shareasale.595441


Please follow the correct format:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
In particular, state the Seller ID, as it helps members to identify problem sellers if applicable.


----------



## Dkiks01

baglady.1 said:


> No worries. It is authentic Fendi



Great! What is the reason behind the leather strip with serial number and the gold metal hardware on the inside pocket? I thought all Fendi 2jours will have those and the hologram does not have the alpha numeric on the bottom of it. Thanks.


----------



## Aquadaydreams

No problem, thanks again for your help



baglady.1 said:


> I don't know the name...there was a period of time Fendi came out with these beautiful hand tooled leather pieces in various styles...that's all I know!


----------



## baglady.1

Dkiks01 said:


> Great! What is the reason behind the leather strip with serial number and the gold metal hardware on the inside pocket? I thought all Fendi 2jours will have those and the hologram does not have the alpha numeric on the bottom of it. Thanks.


 We don't give out info on why something is authentic or nonauthentic. However each few years or so FENDI does things differently. Same goes for other designers. So if you think you can tell which is real or fake, be aware there is nothing consistent at all.


----------



## mashoune07

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Regular: Silk Calfskin Regular Peekaboo Tote Grey Powder Brick

https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-silk-calfskin-regular-peekaboo-tote-grey-powder-brick-138908

Hi is this bag authentic??

Thanks!


----------



## Lademoiselle

Item Nime: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
Link: Not Available

I don't have the pic of hologram. Please help me to authenticate. [emoji137]


----------



## baglady.1

mashoune07 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Regular: Silk Calfskin Regular Peekaboo Tote Grey Powder Brick
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-silk-calfskin-regular-peekaboo-tote-grey-powder-brick-138908
> 
> Hi is this bag authentic??
> 
> Thanks!


Need pic of the serial # on the reverse side of the black cloth FENDI tag shown (called an RFID tag)


----------



## baglady.1

Lademoiselle said:


> Item Nime: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
> Link: Not Available
> 
> I don't have the pic of hologram. Please help me to authenticate. [emoji137]
> View attachment 3571174
> 
> View attachment 3571175
> 
> View attachment 3571176
> 
> View attachment 3571177
> 
> View attachment 3571178
> 
> View attachment 3571179


Where did you acquire these photos from?


----------



## Peter Thompson

Source- Charity Event Auction 
Item Name- Men's Black Elite Croc Embossed leather wallett
Item number- #6664
ID- Peter Thompson 

Can someone please authenticate this for me 
Pictures included I'd be very grateful for this


----------



## baglady.1

Peter Thompson said:


> Source- Charity Event Auction
> Item Name- Men's Black Elite Croc Embossed leather wallett
> Item number- #6664
> ID- Peter Thompson
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this for me
> Pictures included I'd be very grateful for this


It is authentic Fendi


----------



## Lademoiselle

baglady.1 said:


> Where did you acquire these photos from?



From a Turkish second-hand selling platform but the link is not available anymore


----------



## peanut100

I've never posted anything to a forum before, and I'm brand new. I apologize in advance if I am posting incorrectly. I am trying to authentic this Fendi Selleria Baguette that I purchased from the real real consignment website. I received it in the mail yesterday, and I have concerns that it isn't authentic. Please help!


----------



## shopdrop

Hi,
 This would be my  Fendi bag. Can someone please help authenticate this for me? The auction was already ended but I bought the bag. I still have time to cancel...
Item: Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Medium Navy Blue
Item number: 272507514723
Seller:italianluxuryforyou
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272507514723 
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## lundijanvier

so, what about this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Forever-Big-Mama-Shoulder-Bag-Royal-Blue-/152391269614


----------



## baglady.1

peanut100 said:


> I've never posted anything to a forum before, and I'm brand new. I apologize in advance if I am posting incorrectly. I am trying to authentic this Fendi Selleria Baguette that I purchased from the real real consignment website. I received it in the mail yesterday, and I have concerns that it isn't authentic. Please help!


My only recommendation on submission is that next time use the application format on my signature line like this:

*Auction Site or Source: The real real
 Item Name: Fendi Selleria Baguette
Item Number: NA
Seller ID:
Link: if available*
_The Fendi Baguette is Authentic Fendi 
It is a vintage bag._


----------



## baglady.1

shopdrop said:


> Hi,
> This would be my  Fendi bag. Can someone please help authenticate this for me? The auction was already ended but I bought the bag. I still have time to cancel...
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Medium Navy Blue
> Item number: 272507514723
> Seller:italianluxuryforyou
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/272507514723
> Thank you very much for your time.


See post #1 of this thread - not enough photos to give opinion.


----------



## baglady.1

lundijanvier said:


> so, what about this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Forever-Big-Mama-Shoulder-Bag-Royal-Blue-/152391269614


How about you complete the application:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## lundijanvier

oh sorry, I thought the link would give it all away:

*Auction Site or Source: ebay
Item Name: Fendi forever big mama
Item Number:152391269614
Seller ID: ch_ch29
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Forever-Big-Mama-Shoulder-Bag-Royal-Blue/152391269614
*


----------



## peanut100

Thank you Baglady.1 for the speedy response and taking the time to look at my pictures--I really appreciate it! I am also greatly relieved. Thank you also for showing me how to submit non-eBay authentication queries


----------



## shopdrop

baglady.1 said:


> See post #1 of this thread - not enough photos to give opinion.


Than you. Here is extra pictures.


----------



## shopdrop

shopdrop said:


> Than you. Here is extra pictures.


More...


----------



## shopdrop

shopdrop said:


> More...


----------



## shopdrop

Let me know if you need anything else. Thank you very much


----------



## cassiej

First time posting so hope I don't break any rules! Just bought this from a reputable consignment site (Luxury Garage Sale) but am worried it's a fake! Please help me ID. Does not have a hologram tag or any tags besides the leather one pictured. Thanks!


----------



## shopdrop

shopdrop said:


> Let me know if you need anything else. Thank you very much


I think I missed the pictures of the zipperz


----------



## natashabobasha

Hello

Item name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucchini Mogano/Toro/Moro

Source: purchased on eBay about 10 years ago and was told it was authentic but never really knew.

TIA


----------



## natashabobasha

natashabobasha said:


> Hello
> 
> Item name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucchini Mogano/Toro/Moro
> 
> Source: purchased on eBay about 10 years ago and was told it was authentic but never really knew.
> 
> TIA
> 
> View attachment 3574429
> View attachment 3574430
> 
> View attachment 3574438
> View attachment 3574431
> View attachment 3574432
> View attachment 3574428
> View attachment 3574436
> View attachment 3574433
> View attachment 3574434




Whoops! Don't mind the autocorrects


----------



## baglady.1

lundijanvier said:


> oh sorry, I thought the link would give it all away:
> 
> *Auction Site or Source: ebay
> Item Name: Fendi forever big mama
> Item Number:152391269614
> Seller ID: ch_ch29
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Forever-Big-Mama-Shoulder-Bag-Royal-Blue/152391269614*


By using the application, you leave a permanent trail regarding the seller, and it can be searched on this forum. The bag looks pretty good, but I need a pic of the hologram tag to confirm - the side with the hologram on it.


----------



## baglady.1

natashabobasha said:


> Hello
> 
> Item name: Borsa Chef Zip Zucchini Mogano/Toro/Moro
> 
> Source: purchased on eBay about 10 years ago and was told it was authentic but never really knew.
> 
> TIA


 So sorry, but this fake  
The online retailers flooded the market with these fakes and difficult to know real from fake, but I can tell....


----------



## baglady.1

shopdrop said:


> I think I missed the pictures of the zipperz


This bag should have a RFID tag - black cloth with "Fendi" on one side & a code on the other side, pic of scissors on it.  I can't tell 100% without a photo of both sides
of the RFID.


----------



## baglady.1

shopdrop said:


> Than you. Here is extra pictures.


It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## shopdrop

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


Thank you soooo much for your time What a relieved!! I can see how well constructed the bag iwas but still worried


----------



## shopdrop

baglady.1 said:


> This bag should have a RFID tag - black cloth with "Fendi" on one side & a code on the other side, pic of scissors on it.  I can't tell 100% without a photo of both sides
> of the RFID.


Hmm! A little confused.. Want to make sure you saw the bithe side of RIFD


----------



## Aquadaydreams

*Looking for help identifying/authenticating this pocket watch please. It needs some tlc thanks!
Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Vintage Fendi 925 silver gilt swiss enamel pocket watch
Item Number: 391676328335
Seller ID: deccorama
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/391676328335*


----------



## baglady.1

shopdrop said:


> Hmm! A little confused.. Want to make sure you saw the bithe side of RIFD


Sorry, my bad, that was meant for another submission. Your bag is fine.


----------



## baglady.1

cassiej said:


> First time posting so hope I don't break any rules! Just bought this from a reputable consignment site (Luxury Garage Sale) but am worried it's a fake! Please help me ID. Does not have a hologram tag or any tags besides the leather one pictured. Thanks!


Need pic of back & front of RFID tag.


----------



## Jenniferanbui

First time posting so hope I don't break any rules!

I was wondering if someone could help me authentic this. The seller claims that there is no hologram and that they can't find they can't find the serial number inside of the interior pocket

*Item Name: FENDI PEEKABOO MEDIUM ORIGINAL CALF SKIN LEATHER GOLD PLATED HANDBAG*
eBay item number:
232207515234
*Seller ID: barrocostyle http://www.ebay.ca/usr/barrocostyle?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232207515234?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


----------



## Ms.parker123

Can someone help me please with this.
Item name:Authentic 2016 Medium Black Fendi Peekaboo Handbag
Item number: (112271728723)
Listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112271728723?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## cassiej

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of back & front of RFID tag.



So there's no RFID tag in the bag (beyond the leather tag with the numbers shown above). This is what is making me concerned it is a fake.


----------



## efeu

Hello  Thank you so much for helping me with this authentication!
*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Reebonz closet*
Here are the photos, please let me know if you need additional photos. Many thanks again!!!


----------



## efeu

efeu said:


> Hello  Thank you so much for helping me with this authentication!
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Reebonz closet*
> Here are the photos, please let me know if you need additional photos. Many thanks again!!!


(sorry number of images exceeded in the last post, these are the rest of the photos, thank you!!!)


----------



## mewcraze

Item number: 291989806359
Item name: Fendi, Bag Bug, Pinky Punky
Seller: rezalynn 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291989806359 

TIA!!!!


----------



## baglady.1

Jenniferanbui said:


> First time posting so hope I don't break any rules!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me authentic this. The seller claims that there is no hologram and that they can't find they can't find the serial number inside of the interior pocket
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI PEEKABOO MEDIUM ORIGINAL CALF SKIN LEATHER GOLD PLATED HANDBAG*
> eBay item number:
> 232207515234
> *Seller ID: barrocostyle http://www.ebay.ca/usr/barrocostyle?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/232207515234?_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*


Need pics of leather serial # strip & RFID tag (it is black cloth with FENDI on one side & scissors on it, need also pic of RFID serial # on back side)


----------



## baglady.1

efeu said:


> (sorry number of images exceeded in the last post, these are the rest of the photos, thank you!!!)


It is Authentic Fendi


----------



## baglady.1

mewcraze said:


> Item number: 291989806359
> Item name: Fendi, Bag Bug, Pinky Punky
> Seller: rezalynn
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/291989806359
> 
> TIA!!!!


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

cassiej said:


> So there's no RFID tag in the bag (beyond the leather tag with the numbers shown above). This is what is making me concerned it is a fake.


I am not sure what to say, physically it looks good, but the RFID should be there, check the seams....sometimes they get cut off, but you should see at least the edge of it stuck in the seam. If all else fails, contact the seller and address your concerns....they have a good reputation. Also, just an FYI - most fake newer bags have rfid tags...so the absence of one does not mean it is fake. HTH!


----------



## jaeterius

.Hi all,

I am looking at a used Fendi Peekaboo bag; would some of you experts/knowledgeables be able to help me autenticate?

*FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS: 
Item Name: Peekaboo; I was told this was bought in 2009 or 2010. It looks like a limited Edition piece.
Item Number: I was not able to find anything more online about this release; looks like calf leather with fuschia pink lining.
Site: Craiglists*




























Thank you so much! I plan on meeting up if everything looks fine with you guys, but any tips or further information that's needed please let me know.


----------



## Dhal

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO Medium size
Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
I got it preowned, can u plz authenticate to know if i should return it or not because i called Fendi in paris and they said they need to send it to their workshop in Rome to be able to know which takes 3 months supposedly and they didnt accept to check for the serial number. 
Plz help!
*
As u can c in the pics there is a serial number engraved on a leather strap and there is another tag with a number but no holograph + all the hardware has the logo engraved so its confusing. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## efeu

baglady.1 said:


> It is Authentic Fendi


awesome! thank you


----------



## Jenniferanbui

baglady.1 said:


> Need pics of leather serial # strip & RFID tag (it is black cloth with FENDI on one side & scissors on it, need also pic of RFID serial # on back side)



Hey so the seller claims that those tags aren't on the bag (not that she can find). No hologram, no leather serial and no rfid

She sent me photos of the inside pocket and nah da. She is claiming the pocket looks tampered with (someone purposefully removed it) 

Thank you so much for you time, but I don't think this is the real deal


----------



## Dhal

Dhal said:


> *
> View attachment 3579576
> View attachment 3579582
> View attachment 3579579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO Medium size
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> I got it preowned, can u plz authenticate to know if i should return it or not because i called Fendi in paris and they said they need to send it to their workshop in Rome to be able to know which takes 3 months supposedly and they didnt accept to check for the serial number.
> Plz help!
> *
> As u can c in the pics there is a serial number engraved on a leather strap and there is another tag with a number but no holograph + all the hardware has the logo engraved so its confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579588
> *




Anyone plz help?


----------



## serenityneow

Hi dear Fendi authenticators, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this 3Baguette.  Thanks in advance!

Auction site or source:  Yoox.com

Item name: Fendi 3Baguette in Light Gray

Item No: N/A

Seller: N/A


----------



## accio sacculus

jaeterius said:


> .Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at a used Fendi Peekaboo bag; would some of you experts/knowledgeables be able to help me autenticate?
> 
> *FENDI AUTHENTIFICATIONS:
> Item Name: Peekaboo; I was told this was bought in 2009 or 2010. It looks like a limited Edition piece.
> Item Number: I was not able to find anything more online about this release; looks like calf leather with fuschia pink lining.
> Site: Craiglists*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I plan on meeting up if everything looks fine with you guys, but any tips or further information that's needed please let me know.


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Dhal said:


> *
> View attachment 3579576
> View attachment 3579582
> View attachment 3579579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO Medium size
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):*
> I got it preowned, can u plz authenticate to know if i should return it or not because i called Fendi in paris and they said they need to send it to their workshop in Rome to be able to know which takes 3 months supposedly and they didnt accept to check for the serial number.
> Plz help!
> *
> As u can c in the pics there is a serial number engraved on a leather strap and there is another tag with a number but no holograph + all the hardware has the logo engraved so its confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579588
> *


Sorry, it's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Hi dear Fendi authenticators, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this 3Baguette.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Auction site or source:  Yoox.com
> 
> Item name: Fendi 3Baguette in Light Gray
> 
> Item No: N/A
> 
> Seller: N/A
> 
> View attachment 3580368
> View attachment 3580369
> View attachment 3580370
> View attachment 3580371
> View attachment 3580372
> View attachment 3580373
> View attachment 3580375
> View attachment 3580376
> View attachment 3580377
> View attachment 3580378


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## serenityneow

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

sorry


----------



## baglady.1

sorry


----------



## Ms.parker123

*2nd request* But can someone please help me with this. Been looking for a black peekaboo

Item name:Authentic 2016 Medium Black Fendi Peekaboo Handbag
Item number: (112271728723)
Seller: Lastcalldesigner
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...742863?hash=item1a2455a74f:g:8rAAAOSwnHZYftQK


----------



## Kt119

Hello, 

Please help me authenticate this Fendi medium 2jours. I don't know what the RFID tag is, so I didn't include the photo. The strap comes wrapped in plastic, which seems suspect to me...


----------



## baglady.1

Ms.parker123 said:


> *2nd request* But can someone please help me with this. Been looking for a black peekaboo
> 
> Item name:Authentic 2016 Medium Black Fendi Peekaboo Handbag
> Item number: (112271728723)
> Seller: Lastcalldesigner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...742863?hash=item1a2455a74f:g:8rAAAOSwnHZYftQK


Need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into pocket or lining of bag.


----------



## baglady.1

Kt119 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi medium 2jours. I don't know what the RFID tag is, so I didn't include the photo. The strap comes wrapped in plastic, which seems suspect to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584112
> View attachment 3584115
> View attachment 3584113
> View attachment 3584114
> View attachment 3584116
> 
> View attachment 3584121
> View attachment 3584124
> View attachment 3584125


Please complete this application:

*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

In other words, Who sold this to you? 
You have a pic of the RFID tag - says FENDI on it, black cloth, but I need to see the serial # on it - check other side near seam. Also need to see serial # which is on underside of the leather FENDI Patch inside bag.*


----------



## Ms.parker123

baglady.1 said:


> Need pic of leather serial # strip sewn into pocket or lining of bag.



Here you go


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!! 

Item: fendi monster petite 2jour preowned authentic
Item #: 112275553727
Seller: barneysbergdorfbloomiednyc76
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112275553727


----------



## aamas

Item Name: Fendi mini 2jours
Item Number:
Seller ID: aylanamira21
Link: https://instagram.com/p/BOeZEhbhruf/

Hiiii
Can anyone please help me to authenticate this fendi 2jours?
Really need your help
thank youu so much )


----------



## baglady.1

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item: fendi monster petite 2jour preowned authentic
> Item #: 112275553727
> Seller: barneysbergdorfbloomiednyc76
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/112275553727


Looks fake, but I'd need more pics, like RFID tag & Serial # & inside FENDI logo hardware/patches to confirm....


----------



## baglady.1

aamas said:


> Item Name: Fendi mini 2jours
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: aylanamira21
> Link: https://instagram.com/p/BOeZEhbhruf/
> 
> Hiiii
> Can anyone please help me to authenticate this fendi 2jours?
> Really need your help
> thank youu so much )


Need a pic of the RFID tag - says FENDI on it, black cloth, but I need to see the serial # on it - pics of both sides near seam. Also need to see serial # which is on underside of the leather FENDI Patch inside bag*. *


----------



## baglady.1

Ms.parker123 said:


> *2nd request* But can someone please help me with this. Been looking for a black peekaboo
> 
> Item name:Authentic 2016 Medium Black Fendi Peekaboo Handbag
> Item number: (112271728723)
> Seller: Lastcalldesigner
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-2...742863?hash=item1a2455a74f:g:8rAAAOSwnHZYftQK


I am a bit stumped by some features of this bag that are inconsistent with features we normally see. Basically, I am not 100% sure if it is fake or an aberration/change on Fendi's part. I just don't know.....


----------



## k5ml3k

baglady.1 said:


> Looks fake, but I'd need more pics, like RFID tag & Serial # & inside FENDI logo hardware/patches to confirm....



Eek!! Thank you! It was selling for low but I didn't know if it was bc the condition was bad or if it was fake. I asked the seller so I'll post it on here as soon as she gets back to me. Thank you so much!!


----------



## christina86

Hello, I'd appreciate help with authenticating this Fendi bag. It's my mom's purse that was given to her by an old friend back in the late 90s early 2000s. It's been sitting her closet and she either wants to sell it or give it away. I don't want her to try to sell this if it's a fake. I'd rather drop it off at goodwill. It's a cloth/nylon bag with leather handle. I tried to take pictures that would help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


----------



## aamas

baglady.1 said:


> Need a pic of the RFID tag - says FENDI on it, black cloth, but I need to see the serial # on it - pics of both sides near seam. Also need to see serial # which is on underside of the leather FENDI Patch inside bag*. *


  Hi,
this is the pic of the serial number.
what do you think about it?

thank youuuuuu


----------



## Bag-rehab

Dear authenticator,
  I bought it from local reseller. They said the bag is 1000% authentic and was a display at the retail store...The bag looks really good at a very good price....After that I went to the Fendi retailer store to compare the bags but they have it in Black so they look a little  different.  Even though the bag looks authentic to me but since I didnt buy directly from the reputable store  I feel uncomfortable... Can you please help? Thank you bery much.
  Item name: Peekaboo medium
  Seller: Private seller.
  Link: no link


----------



## iamgroot

Hi Baglady/purseforum community,
I was hoping you could take the time to help authenticate a recent purchase.  This is my first post, so hopefully I include everything needed. Everything looks like it checks out, but my only concern is that it does not have a hologram. It was my first expensive bag purchase, so I'm just a little more worried than usual.  Thanks for your help!
*Auction Site or Source: Poshmark
Item Name: Fendi Mini 3Jours
Item Number: 8BH3335C3F0GXN
Seller ID: rr88
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-NWT-FENDI-3-Jours-Small-Leather-Tote-5825f6724e8d174fde06c3a4*


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi there,

If anyone could help my authenticate this black studs strap you, please

Item name: Black studs strap you
Item number: 152402686062
Seller: sheuk32
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/152402686062


----------



## wendydds

Need help please!

Item name: Fendi Alphabet Charm
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-AU...HABET-KEYCHAIN-CHARM-588bde2b9c6fcf55e3012108


----------



## happy_moon

*Hi, can you please authenticate the following fendi mini peekaboo? Thanks in advance!

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Purple
Item Number: 112284425815
Seller ID: rujapong99999
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...425815?hash=item1a24ac5e57:g:lYoAAOSwo4pYjMjM*


----------



## fine_akindo

Hi Guys, need your opinion.
My friend send these pics for you guys to review whether this is real for fake.


----------



## baglady.1

Bag-rehab said:


> Dear authenticator,
> I bought it from local reseller. They said the bag is 1000% authentic and was a display at the retail store...The bag looks really good at a very good price....After that I went to the Fendi retailer store to compare the bags but they have it in Black so they look a little  different.  Even though the bag looks authentic to me but since I didnt buy directly from the reputable store  I feel uncomfortable... Can you please help? Thank you bery much.
> Item name: Peekaboo medium
> Seller: Private seller.
> Link: no link


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

iamgroot said:


> Hi Baglady/purseforum community,
> I was hoping you could take the time to help authenticate a recent purchase.  This is my first post, so hopefully I include everything needed. Everything looks like it checks out, but my only concern is that it does not have a hologram. It was my first expensive bag purchase, so I'm just a little more worried than usual.  Thanks for your help!
> *Auction Site or Source: Poshmark
> Item Name: Fendi Mini 3Jours
> Item Number: 8BH3335C3F0GXN
> Seller ID: rr88
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-NWT-FENDI-3-Jours-Small-Leather-Tote-5825f6724e8d174fde06c3a4*
> 
> View attachment 3587905
> View attachment 3587906
> View attachment 3587907
> View attachment 3587908
> View attachment 3587909
> View attachment 3587910
> View attachment 3587911
> View attachment 3587912
> View attachment 3587913


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

fine_akindo said:


> Hi Guys, need your opinion.
> My friend send these pics for you guys to review whether this is real for fake.
> 
> View attachment 3589020
> 
> View attachment 3589021


See post #1 of this thread for our submission requirements & photos needed.


----------



## baglady.1

wendydds said:


> Need help please!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Alphabet Charm
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NEW-AU...HABET-KEYCHAIN-CHARM-588bde2b9c6fcf55e3012108


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

happy_moon said:


> *Hi, can you please authenticate the following fendi mini peekaboo? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Purple
> Item Number: 112284425815
> Seller ID: rujapong99999
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peeka...425815?hash=item1a24ac5e57:g:lYoAAOSwo4pYjMjM*


Need pics of black cloth RFID tag - front & back with its serial # clearly shown.


----------



## baglady.1

fatcat2523 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If anyone could help my authenticate this black studs strap you, please
> 
> Item name: Black studs strap you
> Item number: 152402686062
> Seller: sheuk32
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/152402686062


Looks good


----------



## baglady.1

christina86 said:


> Hello, I'd appreciate help with authenticating this Fendi bag. It's my mom's purse that was given to her by an old friend back in the late 90s early 2000s. It's been sitting her closet and she either wants to sell it or give it away. I don't want her to try to sell this if it's a fake. I'd rather drop it off at goodwill. It's a cloth/nylon bag with leather handle. I tried to take pictures that would help authenticate. Thanks in advance!


I am just not sure on these older unlined bags. For one thing, the workmanship & lack of a lining always have made them a little suspect, but I didn't collect Fendis in the 90s......


----------



## christina86

baglady.1 said:


> I am just not sure on these older unlined bags. For one thing, the workmanship & lack of a lining always have made them a little suspect, but I didn't collect Fendis in the 90s......



Thanks for looking at the pics! I think I'll donate.


----------



## Bag-rehab

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good


Thank you. Thank you. and thank you❤❤


----------



## shopdrop

Hi,
 Please authenticate this bag bug for me. Thank you very much.
Item name: Bag bug  
Item number:201767854959
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201767854959 
Seller:  alice1761787302


----------



## fatcat2523

baglady.1 said:


> Looks good



Thank you


----------



## baglady.1

shopdrop said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this bag bug for me. Thank you very much.
> Item name: Bag bug
> Item number:201767854959
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201767854959
> Seller:  alice1761787302


Need a close up photo of the back side of the FENDI metal flat bar attached to the hardware.


----------



## taysi

Hello, could you please help me authenticating this bag?
*Auction Site or Source: ebay
Item Name: Fendi 2jours MD Vitello/Tortora - Palladio
Item Number: Where do I find this?
Seller ID: katexxx10
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-2-Jour...620497?hash=item3ad8931311:g:U4QAAOSw44BYOue~ *


----------



## carobosmo

Hi!
Im buying my very first luxury bag, a Fendi peekaboo selleria, and the seller says she bought it around two years ago directly from the store but it doesn't have the hologram and she hasn't  kept any receipts. I kind of trust her but it sounds weird since i have read the bag is supposed to have a hologram tag since 2004?

It would be so awesome if you would take some time out of your life to authenticate this bag for me and i would be eternally SO grateful. Thank you so much in advance!
	

		
			
		

		
	












*Item Name: Fendi peekaboo selleria
Serial number: 2291 - 8BT - 136 - YWC - 080
Attach photos*
*
*


----------



## baglady.1

taysi said:


> Hello, could you please help me authenticating this bag?
> *Auction Site or Source: ebay
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours MD Vitello/Tortora - Palladio
> Item Number: Where do I find this?
> Seller ID: katexxx10
> Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-2-Jour...620497?hash=item3ad8931311:g:U4QAAOSw44BYOue~ *


Authentic


----------



## baglady.1

carobosmo said:


> Hi!
> Im buying my very first luxury bag, a Fendi peekaboo selleria, and the seller says she bought it around two years ago directly from the store but it doesn't have the hologram and she hasn't  kept any receipts. I kind of trust her but it sounds weird since i have read the bag is supposed to have a hologram tag since 2004?
> 
> It would be so awesome if you would take some time out of your life to authenticate this bag for me and i would be eternally SO grateful. Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591783
> View attachment 3591784
> View attachment 3591785
> View attachment 3591786
> View attachment 3591787
> View attachment 3591788
> View attachment 3591789
> View attachment 3591790
> View attachment 3591791
> View attachment 3591792
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi peekaboo selleria
> Serial number: 2291 - 8BT - 136 - YWC - 080
> Attach photos
> *


Please read Post #1 of this thread and complete the application in this format:
*Auction Site or Source:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## carobosmo

*Auction Site or Source: https://www.blocket.se/Stockholm/Fendi_Peekaboo_Selleria_vaska_71406296.htm
(Its a classic swedish buy and sell site for all kinds of things)
Item Name:  Fendi Peekaboo Selleria
Item Number: Dont know but the serial number in the bag is 2291 - 8BT - 136 - YWC - 080 , havent seen hologram and she doesnt have the certificate either.
Seller ID: Private seller without any records which is common and totally normal for this site since you just "buy an ad" for like a dollar on the website.
Link:  same as auction site*
*
Thank you so much in advance and i hope the pictures are enough. Ill go to the fendi store in may/june in germany or italy to confirm it for good because we dont have one in sweden but it would be nice to know asap and avoid a possible horrible embarrassment and bad buy.*


----------



## taysi

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## Spektaculr1

Hello, i  just received this bag in the  mail. There's noting stamped on any of the hardware and there's no hologram or serial number.
Can you help me authenticate this bag please? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Women-039-s-Monster-Bug-Eyes-Black-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Extra-Large-/162347532435?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Img8TsdxEQH2uJSAQUUtXS%2FW6F0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Spektaculr1

Hello, i just received this bag in the mail. There's nothing stamped on any of the hardware and there's no hologram or serial number.
Can you help me authenticate this bag please? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.

Auction site or source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Women's Monster Bug Eyes Black Shoulder Bag
Item number: 162347532435
Seller ID: 2015ukianku
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Women-039-s-Monster-Bug-Eyes-Black-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Extra-Large-/162347532435?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Img8TsdxEQH2uJSAQUUtXS%2FW6F0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

carobosmo said:


> *Auction Site or Source: https://www.blocket.se/Stockholm/Fendi_Peekaboo_Selleria_vaska_71406296.htm
> (Its a classic swedish buy and sell site for all kinds of things)
> Item Name:  Fendi Peekaboo Selleria
> Item Number: Dont know but the serial number in the bag is 2291 - 8BT - 136 - YWC - 080 , havent seen hologram and she doesnt have the certificate either.
> Seller ID: Private seller without any records which is common and totally normal for this site since you just "buy an ad" for like a dollar on the website.
> Link:  same as auction site
> 
> Thank you so much in advance and i hope the pictures are enough. Ill go to the fendi store in may/june in germany or italy to confirm it for good because we dont have one in sweden but it would be nice to know asap and avoid a possible horrible embarrassment and bad buy.*


It is Fake


----------



## baglady.1

Spektaculr1 said:


> Hello, i just received this bag in the mail. There's nothing stamped on any of the hardware and there's no hologram or serial number.
> Can you help me authenticate this bag please? I'd really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Auction site or source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Women's Monster Bug Eyes Black Shoulder Bag
> Item number: 162347532435
> Seller ID: 2015ukianku
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Women-039-s-Monster-Bug-Eyes-Black-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Extra-Large-/162347532435?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Img8TsdxEQH2uJSAQUUtXS%2FW6F0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


looks fake


----------



## Spektaculr1

baglady.1 said:


> looks fake


Thank you!


----------



## baglady.1

Smarties said:


> Hi, someone is selling me this Fendi backpack I don't have a lot of infos but a lot of pictures :
> 
> *Auction Site or Source:  Someone on Facebook, a friend of a friend
> Item Name:  Don't know it
> Item Number: /
> Seller ID: /
> Link: /*
> 
> *Hope I could have your opinion, thanks!
> *


It's fake


----------



## carobosmo

baglady.1 said:


> It is Fake


Thank you so much! She actually ended up "deciding not to sell the bag" when i had asked for a contract/receipt where she testifies its real so i was quite sad about it, i thought someone else had gotten it because of less fuss/disturbance. But now im so happy i was that sceptic and posted on this forum. Im so grateful thank you!!!


----------



## XXXZD

Would really appreciate authentification of this Fendi that I've bid on, fell in love with the design and did not inspect much prior to bidding, but what alerted me is that I can't even find stock photos for this exact hore stamped peekaboo anywhere, only totes. Asked seller for all additional photos like guide on the first page suggested to do, but she said no card
*Item Name: *
FENDI Peekaboo large Taupe leather With goldInterior tote bag handbag
*Item Number:*
201798506855
*Seller ID:*
marcey29
	

		
			
		

		
	







*Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peeka...PNiV3kPDfvq3fANZxLPsw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## baglady.1

XXXZD said:


> Would really appreciate authentification of this Fendi that I've bid on, fell in love with the design and did not inspect much prior to bidding, but what alerted me is that I can't even find stock photos for this exact hore stamped peekaboo anywhere, only totes. Asked seller for all additional photos like guide on the first page suggested to do, but she said no card
> *Item Name: *
> FENDI Peekaboo large Taupe leather With goldInterior tote bag handbag
> *Item Number:*
> 201798506855
> *Seller ID:*
> marcey29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596009
> View attachment 3596010
> View attachment 3596011
> View attachment 3596012
> View attachment 3596013
> 
> *Link:* http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peekaboo-large-Taupe-leather-With-goldInterior-tote-bag-handbag-/201798506855?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=%2B3mdEzPNiV3kPDfvq3fANZxLPsw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


It's fake


----------



## Debsbag

Ozzysmomsandi said:


> I have some issues getting the pics uploaded, sorry for that!


Does yours have the end cap? I lost mine, and can't find a replacement@


----------



## elishatjl

Dear All,

Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag posted on Carousell.sg by seller Chrismao1. Thank you very much!


----------



## baglady.1

elishatjl said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag posted on Carousell.sg by seller Chrismao1. Thank you very much!


Authentic


----------



## elishatjl

baglady.1 said:


> Authentic


Thank you very much


----------



## shopdrop

baglady.1 said:


> Need a close up photo of the back side of the FENDI metal flat bar attached to the hardware.


I just finally got the bug and be abke to take pic if the flat metal. Thank you very much.


----------



## jcanb

Hi! I'm new to the site (and new to designer bags). I'm hoping to get some help authenticating a Fendi Bag. I don't have a lot of good pics of the bag as it is not mine. (see image below) But the thing I find weird is the leather corners on the bag. I have not seen a Fendi Zucca bag with leather corners. is this something that is common? Any insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## verychic555

Hi everyone,
I bought this Scarf many years ago (10 years) when I was overseas from a local market (souk). That was when I was younger and before I knew about or became interested in high end items. I bought this scarf because of its beauty and didn't know what Fendi was! It is iridescent burgundy and I loved it.  It was very cheap back then, probably less than $10 but it is superb fabric quality and 100% silk. I know it is most likely fake but I was wondering if someone can have a look for me. Thanks.


----------



## verychic555

More pics


----------



## verychic555

verychic555 said:


> More pics


Pics


----------



## Lajka

Halo ladies, what do you mean about this bag? Is it ANNA? I cannot to find same model in ostrich and I am in doubts about the buckle detail...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

*Can someone help me with this? Thank you!

Item Name: Fendi Handbag By The Way Small Boston Bag In Beige Leather
Item Number:222401932656
Seller ID:uk2015-huza
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222401932656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT












*


----------



## ruczandra

Hi all,
Looking for a Kooky monster I found this listing on ebay:

*Item Name: FENDI BAG Charm FUR Excellent condition
Item Number: 182442273143*

*Seller ID: mensandwomensfashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-Charm-FUR-Excellent-condition-/182442273143*

I saw it and looked at the price and thought it was too good to be true.  So I asked the seller for closer up pictures of the hardware and straps and they completely refused to send any.  Then I looked at their sale history and I saw two more Fendi bugs sold for ~$100 and they've got two more for sale around the same price.  What do you all think?

Thanks!


----------



## verychic555

ruczandra said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for a Kooky monster I found this listing on ebay:
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI BAG Charm FUR Excellent condition
> Item Number: 182442273143*
> 
> *Seller ID: mensandwomensfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-Charm-FUR-Excellent-condition-/182442273143*
> 
> I saw it and looked at the price and thought it was too good to be true.  So I asked the seller for closer up pictures of the hardware and straps and they completely refused to send any.  Then I looked at their sale history and I saw two more Fendi bugs sold for ~$100 and they've got two more for sale around the same price.  What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks!




I think all the knowledgeable ladies here would be more helpful, but what I've learned from being a member of TPF is that too cheap is not good sign. Now too cheap and multiples of the bag plus refusing to send more pics...better avoid the seller.


----------



## jessicasimpson

Please help _Authenticate _this Fendi  bag Thank you in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

jcanb said:


> Hi! I'm new to the site (and new to designer bags). I'm hoping to get some help authenticating a Fendi Bag. I don't have a lot of good pics of the bag as it is not mine. (see image below) But the thing I find weird is the leather corners on the bag. I have not seen a Fendi Zucca bag with leather corners. is this something that is common? Any insight is greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 3597103



Welcome! Please see post #1 for posting rules and format required


----------



## accio sacculus

verychic555 said:


> Pics



It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Lajka said:


> Halo ladies, what do you mean about this bag? Is it ANNA? I cannot to find same model in ostrich and I am in doubts about the buckle detail...
> Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3599107
> View attachment 3599108
> View attachment 3599109
> View attachment 3599110



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format.  We also need to see clear close ups of the hologram, serial number and/or RFID tags


----------



## accio sacculus

yoyoyoyaha said:


> *Can someone help me with this? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Handbag By The Way Small Boston Bag In Beige Leather
> Item Number:222401932656
> Seller ID:uk2015-huza
> Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/222401932656?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

ruczandra said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for a Kooky monster I found this listing on ebay:
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI BAG Charm FUR Excellent condition
> Item Number: 182442273143*
> 
> *Seller ID: mensandwomensfashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAG-Charm-FUR-Excellent-condition-/182442273143*
> 
> I saw it and looked at the price and thought it was too good to be true.  So I asked the seller for closer up pictures of the hardware and straps and they completely refused to send any.  Then I looked at their sale history and I saw two more Fendi bugs sold for ~$100 and they've got two more for sale around the same price.  What do you all think?
> 
> Thanks!



It looks off, pls stay away


----------



## accio sacculus

jessicasimpson said:


> Please help _Authenticate _this Fendi  bag Thank you in advance
> View attachment 3603101
> View attachment 3603102
> View attachment 3603103
> View attachment 3603105
> View attachment 3603106
> View attachment 3603107
> View attachment 3603108
> View attachment 3603109



Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format.  We also need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and serial number


----------



## verychic555

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thanks.


----------



## shopdrop

shopdrop said:


> I just finally got the bug and be abke to take pic if the flat metal. Thank you very much.


Repost....I was skipped...regarding to post#6829.. Thank you..


----------



## gnetief

Hi authenticators,

Please help me to authenticate this frill peekaboo that I bought from farfetch, technically shouldn't have any problems, but all my older Fendi bags come with the hologram sticker, this one doesn't. I'm not sure if Fendi now only have a RFID so thought to get a second opinion. Thank you in advance.

Item Name: Fendi mini frill peekaboo AW16
Link: N/A purchased from farfetch
Photos:


----------



## jessicasimpson

accio sacculus said:


> Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format.  We also need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and serial number





accio sacculus said:


> Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format.  We also need to see clear, close up pictures of the hologram and serial number


Here are the  pics requested inorder to authenticate.Thank you


----------



## takumiii

Please help authenticate this 

Item: LV Neverfull GM in Monogram DC 2010
Picture provided by the seller (consignment store in Thailand): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j3g3i47525uswk5/AAD8rQVEc4rixVrrIQ4UQia1a?dl=0


Thank you.


----------



## shopdrop

To make it easier for the authenticator, I reposted everything. Thank you very much...


shopdrop said:


> I just finally got the bug and be abke to take pic if the flat metal. Thank you very much.





shopdrop said:


> Hi,
> Please authenticate this bag bug for me. Thank you very much.
> Item name: Bag bug
> Item number:201767854959
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/201767854959
> Seller:  alice1761787302


----------



## gnetief

takumiii said:


> Please help authenticate this
> 
> Item: LV Neverfull GM in Monogram DC 2010
> Picture provided by the seller (consignment store in Thailand): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/j3g3i47525uswk5/AAD8rQVEc4rixVrrIQ4UQia1a?dl=0
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, you need to post this in the LV thread, this is the fendi thread =)


----------



## Funny777

verychic555 said:


> I think all the knowledgeable ladies here would be more helpful, but what I've learned from being a member of TPF is that too cheap is not good sign.


Therefore in the country there are a lot of millionaires.
Required Buy It Now price and Starting price - the different price, children know about it even


----------



## lidia000

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-PEEKABOO-BAG-/122356202168?hash=item1c7cff7ab8:g:kSwAAOSwax5YoGrK

Thank you so much!


----------



## yoyoyoyaha

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thanks for your help [emoji173]


----------



## Angel1219

Hi guys,  could someone please help me authenticate my first Peekaboo?  Thank you all in advance,

Item Name:
*FENDI Calfskin Studded Regular Peekaboo Flame*
*Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-studded-regular-peekaboo-flame-161314*
*Also previously was listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749985611*
*Photos attached in 2 messages
	

		
			
		

		
	






View attachment 3607475


*


----------



## Angel1219

Angel1219 said:


> Hi guys,  could someone please help me authenticate my first Perkaboo?
> Photos continued.
> 
> Item Name:
> *FENDI Calfskin Studded Regular Peekaboo Flame*
> *Link:http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-studded-regular-peekaboo-flame-161314*
> *Also previously was listed here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/252749985611*
> *Photos attached in 2 messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607470
> View attachment 3607471
> View attachment 3607472
> View attachment 3607473
> View attachment 3607474
> View attachment 3607475
> View attachment 3607476
> View attachment 3607477
> View attachment 3607478
> *


----------



## 959912

Hi, please help me authenticate my first By The Way.  Thank you all in advance

Item Name:
Fendi small By The Way Bag


----------



## pooler59

*Hello, Thank you so much for helping me authenticate this mini peekaboo. *

*Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO MINI NAPPA/PAPAVERO+PALLADIO
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Instragram account => Brandnamepicco
Attach photos




*







































































*




*


----------



## asehcram

Hi can someone authenticate this Fendi? Thanks in advance!!
Item Name: Auth FENDI Mini peekaboo Black TOGO Leather Bag Small
Item No.: 322425652140
Seller ID: jowill42300_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Mini-peekaboo-Black-TOGO-Leather-Bag-Small-/322425652140?


----------



## Lisapisa

Why would anyone buy a "used" bag?


----------



## authenticplease

Lisapisa said:


> Why would anyone buy a "used" bag?




Hi Lisapisa!  Welcome to tPF

There are many reasons to purchase a used bag....cost, style no longer available new, sold out, rare bags, unusual or hard to find color/style/hardware combo, etc. I'm certain there are many additional reasons. 

Please take a while to meet the ladies here and 'look' around.


----------



## gabby1987

Hello, I needed help with this wallet.  I have a feeling it is fake, but I want to be sure.... A little bit of background into.... bought it a while back, and noticed that the hologram sticker was coming of... so I superglued it on (if you see the hologram picture, you'll see some residue....Now I realize that that was a huge red flag  When I bought it, I had looked up the serial number, and found it for sale on eBay by a reputable Japanese seller (I purchased this one at a consignment shop)... so I thought until now that it was real until I learned that the hologram stickers aren't suppose to peal off....could anyone here please confirm if it is for sure fake or if there is a chance that it is real? Thank you so much!
PS I had a really hard time taking a picture of the tag because the tag is inside the pocket, and I couldn't pull it out.....


----------



## annilynedr

Hi there,

Please help authenticate:

From: eBay

Item Name:  Flowerland Strap You (listed in eBay as "Authentic Fendi Strap You Blue Studded Flowerland Shoulder Strap"

Item Number: 152439584681

Seller ID: sheuk32

Link if needed: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fend...3A520dd9a815a0a6063586c6affff3e30e%7Ciid%3A15

Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

Can you help me identify this?


----------



## Ninette2017

Hello everyone,

could you help me authenticate this Fendi 2 jours?
It comes with dust bag only (online sale). No hologram.


----------



## MarySc

HELLO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
I would mostly appreciate your advice, for the authentication of this Fendi tote.
It was bought from a person who claimed that she has purchased it from
*Saks Fifth Avenue,  many years ago probably at the 90`s,
	

		
			
		

		
	























	

		
			
		

		
	
 as a "shopper" one (maybe a zucca?)*

*Thank you in advance.*


----------



## june79

Hello, girls, please help me with this bag.

*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_fendi_peecaboo_original_918613683
*Attach photos*


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi can someone authenticate this Fendi please
Item Name: Auth FENDI Mini peekaboo light Gray Calf Leather Bag Small Excellent
Item No.:  322433996239
Seller ID: jowill42300_0 
Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322433996239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Thank You


----------



## shopdrop

Haven't heard from baglady for a while?  Hope everything is ok...


----------



## baglvr2012

Can you please authenticate this item on ebay?  Although the title on ebay is "black", the seller has confirmed that it is navy.
Many thanks.
*Item Name: Authentic FENDI Black Roma Leather Peekaboo Selleria Shoulder Bag $4850     
Item Number: 192090913295
Seller ID: veeraporn
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192090913295?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## gnetief

shopdrop said:


> Haven't heard from baglady for a while?  Hope everything is ok...


I know, haven't heard any replies from our authenticators, hope everything's okay.


----------



## Angel1219

gnetief said:


> I know, haven't heard any replies from our authenticators, hope everything's okay.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## hellokace

Hi, can someone authenticate this bag ? It doesn't have any hologram tags on it though. 

Seller: Canon E-Bags Prime Trading
Item: Fendi Monster Backpack Navy Blue Nylon 
Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/fendi-monster-backpack-fur-trimmed/

I have attached the RFID but I really can't find the hologram. I can post more photos if needed. Thanks in advance !


----------



## SheriDahlin

Please authenticate this Fendi
Syle Name:Zucca Tote? PVC Signature
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
 2001
Serial 8BH185-HGT
           128-2384: 
in my possession-
considering purchasing it from a friend who purchased atBloomindales in S Cali
Measurements (approximate) 
18" Long
10.5 high
6.5 deep
Strap drop 6.5
Thank you in advance. Also please ID the Style name-Zucca? CHEERS! S.


----------



## SheriDahlin

also see more pics


----------



## matthewlikesLV

Appreciate all your hard work guys! Would love this authenticated. Thanks in advance. 

Item name: Fendi selleria large peekaboo grey
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-...e-large-monster-selleria-peekaboo-grey-146775

Additional photos attached


----------



## DarlingLily

Can someone help me authenticate this bag bug please?


----------



## Mist1971

Добрый день.
Помогите пожалуйста с определением подлинности сумочки FENDI Mini
ссылка на товар http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/162414454849?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Спасибо.


----------



## babeexphat

seller mpearce1avt9 
item Fendi 2Jours Petite Shopper Lilac
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Petite-Shopper-Lilac-/152453103282
ebay item number 
152453103282


----------



## Hvalli

Item: Vintage FENDI Black dual Texture Flap Clutch
Listing Number: 302231607060
Seller: ooh-la-label
Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/302231607060?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&_mwBanner=1

Comments: Prior to 1980 or fake? I searched for the bag and seller prior to posting.

Thank you!


----------



## Mist1971

Исправленный запрос в соответствии с формой, пожалуйста, см.
Номер продукта на eBay: 162414454849
Продавец: janon5
Auth FENDI Mini монограмма сумка ж / я Рептилия Обрезка & Fendi сумка Шарм
Ссылка http://www.ebay.com/itm/162414454849?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
заранее спасибо


----------



## atran76

Ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty on ebay

Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo
Item ID: 262881275208
Seller ID: nancpapa
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262881275208

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

Hello all authenticators
I am new to the Fendi Forum and usually post in Coach so I hope I am following your rules
I came across this Fendi at an Estate Sale and was assured by the owner it was authentic and purchased in Italy in the 80's
I have no idea what style or name , color is a deep mustard, lining is leather.
it does not have a serial number but I did a little research and came across info that 80's bags did not have them.
here are some pics I took of the bag and all the hardware.
Thanks in advance for any help.
RC


----------



## Sweetsz26

Hi I am skeptic to buy this fendi purse at Tradesy i want to see fist if it is authentic or fake..she said she bought it in farfetch 2016 Heres the detail:
Item description: fendi micro peekaboo
Item# 17126536
Type: crossbody 
Measurements: 7"Lx 5"Hx 2"W

I asked her if she still has the receipt she said no
Help me to authenticate this. Thanks


----------



## eb08

*Dear authenticators , would you mind helping me authenticate this mini peekaboo? Thank you in advance! Much appreciated! *

*Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO MINI NAPPA
Link (if available, if not, provide source): not available.

Please let me know if you need anything else 

Attach photos>>> 
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## Ballbreaker

Hi! Would like to ask for your assistance authenticating this Fendi bag.

Item: Fendi Pequin Bucket bag (vintage)

Item ID: N/A

Seller ID: friend 

Link: N/A







I told seller that the Fendis I've had consist of long serial numbers. Just odd that this is too short. It has no hologram sticker either.  She said because it was vintage. Thanks sooo much!


----------



## strobe_iw

I would like this fendi bag authenticated. There is no hologram. 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222437541796 item#: 222437541796 
seller: estiaroiw


----------



## mahlo13

I would please like this bag authenticated. 
ITEM: Fendi 3 jours 
It was bought from Last Chance in Phoenix, AZ. Last Chance is a clearance store owned by Nordstrom. As far as I know the things they sell are coming directly from Nordstrom stores so they should be authentic but after looking at my bag I'm not so sure anymore. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## justa9url

Hello kind people, please help me authenticate this Fendi Monster micro backpack charm (I am unsure of its official name). I purchased this at Winners (Canadian equivalent of Marshalls) but have noticed that the clasps are not in the same position as the pictures I've seen online. Please kindly advise. Thanks in advance!


----------



## memo.alive

Hi experts:

TBH I don't know if this listing even exists anymore, I just happen to run into it, but I don't know this one seems so surreal, here are the details

Item Name (if you know it): FENDI "Pasta"black leather bag with twist rope stitch design
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...er-bag-twist-rope-stitch-design/id-v_2498183/
Attach photos:







Thank you so much for the help, I loved it for my mom, it's so her style.


----------



## IAMCRACKIE

Hi- I purchased this fendi monster wallet on ebay and am not convinced it it authentic because it does not have a hologram sticker. I have attached the requested pictures and seller info as requested.

item name: NIB Fendi monster eyes pink leather chain wallet clutch Bag; Rtl $1150
seller: hot_couture1
link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Fendi-m...a55028&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=222430141211
item number: 222430141211


----------



## memo.alive

IAMCRACKIE said:


> Hi- I purchased this fendi monster wallet on ebay and am not convinced it it authentic because it does not have a hologram sticker. I have attached the requested pictures and seller info as requested.
> 
> item name: NIB Fendi monster eyes pink leather chain wallet clutch Bag; Rtl $1150
> seller: hot_couture1
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Fendi-monster-eyes-pink-leather-chain-wallet-clutch-Bag-Rtl-1150/222442061836?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41668&meid=c61492101e0940bfa5653af053a55028&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=222430141211
> item number: 222430141211
> View attachment 3638239
> View attachment 3638240
> View attachment 3638241
> View attachment 3638242
> View attachment 3638243
> View attachment 3638244
> View attachment 3638245
> View attachment 3638246
> View attachment 3638247
> View attachment 3638248


Hi! I'm not such an expert but from what I can see in your pictures the item is authentic, Fendi stopped using the hologram years ago and they now work with RFID tags.
I can also see that in the 5th photo the wallet has an ID card, if you have doubts and have a Fendi boutique near you they can help you, I think they must have an RFID reader, but to be honest, authentic things are easily noticeable when several details in there, the chain looks very good, the vitello looks quite nice as well and also the stitching and logos seem right, the stitching is even and slightly angled, which is a trait of Fend craftsmanship.

I hope I was able to help.

Regards!


----------



## memo.alive

memo.alive said:


> Hi! I'm not such an expert but from what I can see in your pictures the item is authentic, Fendi stopped using the hologram years ago and they now work with RFID tags.
> I can also see that in the 5th photo the wallet has an ID card, if you have doubts and have a Fendi boutique near you they can help you, I think they must have an RFID reader, but to be honest, authentic things are easily noticeable when several details in there, the chain looks very good, the vitello looks quite nice as well and also the stitching and logos seem right, the stitching is even and slightly angled, which is a trait of Fend craftsmanship.
> 
> I hope I was able to help.
> 
> Regards!


Another thing, one very important trait of Fendi is the zippers, in the 5th photo as well the ending of the zipper has the Fun Fur logo, a counterfeit couldn't easily incorporate that.


----------



## gnetief

IAMCRACKIE said:


> Hi- I purchased this fendi monster wallet on ebay and am not convinced it it authentic because it does not have a hologram sticker. I have attached the requested pictures and seller info as requested.
> 
> item name: NIB Fendi monster eyes pink leather chain wallet clutch Bag; Rtl $1150
> seller: hot_couture1
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Fendi-monster-eyes-pink-leather-chain-wallet-clutch-Bag-Rtl-1150/222442061836?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41668&meid=c61492101e0940bfa5653af053a55028&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=222430141211
> item number: 222430141211
> View attachment 3638239
> View attachment 3638240
> View attachment 3638241
> View attachment 3638242
> View attachment 3638243
> View attachment 3638244
> View attachment 3638245
> View attachment 3638246
> View attachment 3638247
> View attachment 3638248


Hi, I'm not sure if the authenticators are going to reply you, they're been unavailable for don't know how long. But as memo.alive said, Fendi has stopped using hologram sticker as a form of authentication. I once had the same concern because of my peekaboo didn't have one, having failed to get opinions here, I took to my local boutique and they have advised me as long as there's a RFID, well a real RFID, then you are fine, they have a reader to check it. Some fake ones they have it too, but it's not sealed all the way, and when you try to rub the tag, you can't feel something plastic inside. Your bag definitely looks convincing. Also the tag with serial numbers, it states the production year is 2015, if you have something from the same year and with a hologram sticker, I would instead get that item authenticated, as it really shouldn't be in use.


----------



## nute@bag mania

HI there,  I'm new to pf..  Could you kindly please authenticate Fendi peekaboo.  From private seller. 
Item Name (if you know it): Fendi peekaboo medium 
Seller: private seller 
Thank you in advance for your kind attention.


----------



## fendinewbie

Dear all,
Bought this bag from a discount store. Since it is my first time buying a Fendi bag, I would really appreciate your expert opinion. Could someone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?  Thank you very much! Please see photos attached.

*Item Name:* Fendi 2Jours Petite Lightbulb Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow
*Serial Number: *8BH253-67K-168-8762


----------



## SheriDahlin

oooooooh! KOOL!... I don't know nothin' about Fendi... BUT FYI the Authenticators seem to be MIA..


----------



## memo.alive

fendinewbie said:


> Dear all,
> Bought this bag from a discount store. Since it is my first time buying a Fendi bag, I would really appreciate your expert opinion. Could someone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?  Thank you very much! Please see photos attached.
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi 2Jours Petite Lightbulb Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow
> *Serial Number: *8BH253-67K-168-8762
> 
> View attachment 3639225
> View attachment 3639227
> View attachment 3639228
> View attachment 3639229
> View attachment 3639230
> View attachment 3639233
> View attachment 3639234
> View attachment 3639235
> View attachment 3639236
> View attachment 3639237


Lovely peekaboo, once again, not an authenticator, but from the photos it all seems to point it is indeed authentic, the Fun fur logo on the zipper, also the jacquard lining is consistent, the documentation in the new white ID card and envelopes looks good, and also, no hologram, which is consistent to new models since the hologram was discontinued, the branding also looks good and well made, the stitching is also even and angled, vitello seems correct, as it shines the proper way and seems to have the correct pattern, lastly the buttons have the "FENDI Roma" and the studs at the bottom have the Fun Fur logo.


----------



## memo.alive

nute@bag mania said:


> HI there,  I'm new to pf..  Could you kindly please authenticate Fendi peekaboo.  From private seller.
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi peekaboo medium
> Seller: private seller
> Thank you in advance for your kind attention.


Hi!
From the photos it all seems to be ok, but there's something that bugs me, as far as I know, Fendi uses either the hologram sticker or the RFID tag, I'm not aware if in some years of production while they were moving to the RFID tags they included the hologram and also the RFID tag, I see in a photo that the bag has both the tag and also the hologram, I wouldn't get ahead and make a definitive amateur veredict but, setting the RFID with hologram pairing, it all seems consistent, now, you could ask the seller to take a clearer photo of the bottom of the bag, it is important to check of the studs at the bottom of the bag indeed have the Fun fur logo engraved correctly, also, if you could ask the seller to take a picture of the inside of the central panel, so the zipper is visible, and take a look of the zipper also contains the Fun fur logo at the end of it, also it would be wise to ask the seller to take a picture of the hardware on the handle, since both squares must have "FENDI" engraved ON ONE SIDE ONLY.

Hope this helps.


----------



## gnetief

nute@bag mania said:


> HI there,  I'm new to pf..  Could you kindly please authenticate Fendi peekaboo.  From private seller.
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi peekaboo medium
> Seller: private seller
> Thank you in advance for your kind attention.


Hi, is your RFID sealed all the way? And can you feel there's something inside when rubbing it? I'm not an authenticator but in order for the reader to scan the RFID, there need to be something that can be scanned to begin with if you know what I mean. So if you can't see anything or feel anything, may not be a good sign.


----------



## nute@bag mania

memo.alive said:


> Hi!
> From the photos it all seems to be ok, but there's something that bugs me, as far as I know, Fendi uses either the hologram sticker or the RFID tag, I'm not aware if in some years of production while they were moving to the RFID tags they included the hologram and also the RFID tag, I see in a photo that the bag has both the tag and also the hologram, I wouldn't get ahead and make a definitive amateur veredict but, setting the RFID with hologram pairing, it all seems consistent, now, you could ask the seller to take a clearer photo of the bottom of the bag, it is important to check of the studs at the bottom of the bag indeed have the Fun fur logo engraved correctly, also, if you could ask the seller to take a picture of the inside of the central panel, so the zipper is visible, and take a look of the zipper also contains the Fun fur logo at the end of it, also it would be wise to ask the seller to take a picture of the hardware on the handle, since both squares must have "FENDI" engraved ON ONE SIDE ONLY.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Hi there, Thank you very much for sharing your opinion. The seller have sold the bag to another buyer, maybe it isn't meant to be 
your time and effort is highly appreciated. .


----------



## nute@bag mania

gnetief said:


> Hi, is your RFID sealed all the way? And can you feel there's something inside when rubbing it? I'm not an authenticator but in order for the reader to scan the RFID, there need to be something that can be scanned to begin with if you know what I mean. So if you can't see anything or feel anything, may not be a good sign.



Hi there, The seller have sold the bag to another buyer, not meant to be I guess 
Thank you for sharing your opinion though.


----------



## accio sacculus

gnetief said:


> Hi authenticators,
> 
> Please help me to authenticate this frill peekaboo that I bought from farfetch, technically shouldn't have any problems, but all my older Fendi bags come with the hologram sticker, this one doesn't. I'm not sure if Fendi now only have a RFID so thought to get a second opinion. Thank you in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini frill peekaboo AW16
> Link: N/A purchased from farfetch
> Photos:


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

jessicasimpson said:


> Here are the  pics requested inorder to authenticate.Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604392
> View attachment 3604393
> View attachment 3604394


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

shopdrop said:


> To make it easier for the authenticator, I reposted everything. Thank you very much...


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

959912 said:


> Hi, please help me authenticate my first By The Way.  Thank you all in advance
> 
> Item Name:
> Fendi small By The Way Bag
> 
> View attachment 3608364
> View attachment 3608367
> View attachment 3608370
> View attachment 3608371
> View attachment 3608373
> View attachment 3608375
> View attachment 3608376
> View attachment 3608377
> View attachment 3608378
> View attachment 3608379


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

pooler59 said:


> *Hello, Thank you so much for helping me authenticate this mini peekaboo. *
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO MINI NAPPA/PAPAVERO+PALLADIO
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Instragram account => Brandnamepicco
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

asehcram said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this Fendi? Thanks in advance!!
> Item Name: Auth FENDI Mini peekaboo Black TOGO Leather Bag Small
> Item No.: 322425652140
> Seller ID: jowill42300_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Mini-peekaboo-Black-TOGO-Leather-Bag-Small-/322425652140?


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

gabby1987 said:


> Hello, I needed help with this wallet.  I have a feeling it is fake, but I want to be sure.... A little bit of background into.... bought it a while back, and noticed that the hologram sticker was coming of... so I superglued it on (if you see the hologram picture, you'll see some residue....Now I realize that that was a huge red flag  When I bought it, I had looked up the serial number, and found it for sale on eBay by a reputable Japanese seller (I purchased this one at a consignment shop)... so I thought until now that it was real until I learned that the hologram stickers aren't suppose to peal off....could anyone here please confirm if it is for sure fake or if there is a chance that it is real? Thank you so much!
> PS I had a really hard time taking a picture of the tag because the tag is inside the pocket, and I couldn't pull it out.....


Would need to see a clear, straight on pic of the hologram to confirm....Are there any numbers under the hologram tag?  What are they?


----------



## accio sacculus

annilynedr said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Please help authenticate:
> 
> From: eBay
> 
> Item Name:  Flowerland Strap You (listed in eBay as "Authentic Fendi Strap You Blue Studded Flowerland Shoulder Strap"
> 
> Item Number: 152439584681
> 
> Seller ID: sheuk32
> 
> Link if needed: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Strap-You-Blue-Studded-Flowerland-Shoulder-Strap-/152439584681?hash=item237e1b77a9:g:Ku0AAOSw9GhYbAnr&_trkparms=pageci%3A508bb897-f5f7-11e6-a0ab-74dbd180076a%7Cparentrq%3A520dd9a815a0a6063586c6affff3e30e%7Ciid%3A15
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

natalia0128 said:


> Can you help me identify this?


Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

Ninette2017 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you help me authenticate this Fendi 2 jours?
> It comes with dust bag only (online sale). No hologram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409


We would require a link to the online listing.  Please see Post #1 for posting format and rules...


----------



## accio sacculus

MarySc said:


> HELLO LADIES AND GENTLEMEN
> I would mostly appreciate your advice, for the authentication of this Fendi tote.
> It was bought from a person who claimed that she has purchased it from
> *Saks Fifth Avenue,  many years ago probably at the 90`s,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611265
> View attachment 3611266
> View attachment 3611267
> View attachment 3611268
> View attachment 3611269
> View attachment 3611271
> View attachment 3611272
> View attachment 3611273
> View attachment 3611274
> View attachment 3611275
> View attachment 3611265
> View attachment 3611266
> View attachment 3611267
> View attachment 3611268
> View attachment 3611269
> View attachment 3611271
> View attachment 3611272
> View attachment 3611273
> View attachment 3611274
> View attachment 3611274
> View attachment 3611275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a "shopper" one (maybe a zucca?)*
> 
> *Thank you in advance.*


Need to see the serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, girls, please help me with this bag.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Peekaboo
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/sumka_fendi_peecaboo_original_918613683
> *Attach photos*


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi can someone authenticate this Fendi please
> Item Name: Auth FENDI Mini peekaboo light Gray Calf Leather Bag Small Excellent
> Item No.:  322433996239
> Seller ID: jowill42300_0
> Link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/322433996239?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Thank You


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

baglvr2012 said:


> Can you please authenticate this item on ebay?  Although the title on ebay is "black", the seller has confirmed that it is navy.
> Many thanks.
> *Item Name: Authentic FENDI Black Roma Leather Peekaboo Selleria Shoulder Bag $4850
> Item Number: 192090913295
> Seller ID: veeraporn
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/192090913295?ul_noapp=true*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back) and hologram, if available...


----------



## accio sacculus

hellokace said:


> Hi, can someone authenticate this bag ? It doesn't have any hologram tags on it though.
> 
> Seller: Canon E-Bags Prime Trading
> Item: Fendi Monster Backpack Navy Blue Nylon
> Link: http://canonebagsprime.com/product/fendi-monster-backpack-fur-trimmed/
> 
> I have attached the RFID but I really can't find the hologram. I can post more photos if needed. Thanks in advance !
> 
> View attachment 3618930
> View attachment 3618932


Sorry, the link doesn't work....


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.


Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...


----------



## accio sacculus

SheriDahlin said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi
> Syle Name:Zucca Tote? PVC Signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619366
> View attachment 3619367
> View attachment 3619368
> View attachment 3619369
> View attachment 3619370
> View attachment 3619371
> View attachment 3619372
> View attachment 3619373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2001
> Serial 8BH185-HGT
> 128-2384:
> in my possession-
> considering purchasing it from a friend who purchased atBloomindales in S Cali
> Measurements (approximate)
> 18" Long
> 10.5 high
> 6.5 deep
> Strap drop 6.5
> Thank you in advance. Also please ID the Style name-Zucca? CHEERS! S.


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

matthewlikesLV said:


> View attachment 3619855
> View attachment 3619856
> View attachment 3619857
> View attachment 3619858
> View attachment 3619859
> View attachment 3619860
> View attachment 3619862
> View attachment 3619863
> View attachment 3619864
> View attachment 3619867
> View attachment 3619855
> View attachment 3619856
> View attachment 3619857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate all your hard work guys! Would love this authenticated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Item name: Fendi selleria large peekaboo grey
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-...e-large-monster-selleria-peekaboo-grey-146775
> 
> Additional photos attached


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

DarlingLily said:


> Can someone help me authenticate this bag bug please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621568
> View attachment 3621569
> View attachment 3621570
> View attachment 3621571
> View attachment 3621572


Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

babeexphat said:


> seller mpearce1avt9
> item Fendi 2Jours Petite Shopper Lilac
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jours-Petite-Shopper-Lilac-/152453103282
> ebay item number
> 152453103282


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and RFID tag (front and back)


----------



## accio sacculus

Hvalli said:


> Item: Vintage FENDI Black dual Texture Flap Clutch
> Listing Number: 302231607060
> Seller: ooh-la-label
> Link: http://m.ebay.com/itm/302231607060?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&_mwBanner=1
> 
> Comments: Prior to 1980 or fake? I searched for the bag and seller prior to posting.
> 
> Thank you!


It looks good, IMO!  It's just really vintage...


----------



## accio sacculus

atran76 said:


> Ladies, please help me authenticate this beauty on ebay
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo
> Item ID: 262881275208
> Seller ID: nancpapa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/262881275208
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


IT's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

ROCKY CRYSTAL said:


> Hello all authenticators
> I am new to the Fendi Forum and usually post in Coach so I hope I am following your rules
> I came across this Fendi at an Estate Sale and was assured by the owner it was authentic and purchased in Italy in the 80's
> I have no idea what style or name , color is a deep mustard, lining is leather.
> it does not have a serial number but I did a little research and came across info that 80's bags did not have them.
> here are some pics I took of the bag and all the hardware.
> Thanks in advance for any help.
> RC
> View attachment 3628195
> View attachment 3628196
> View attachment 3628197
> View attachment 3628198
> View attachment 3628199
> View attachment 3628200
> View attachment 3628201
> View attachment 3628202
> View attachment 3628203


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Sweetsz26 said:


> Hi I am skeptic to buy this fendi purse at Tradesy i want to see fist if it is authentic or fake..she said she bought it in farfetch 2016 Heres the detail:
> Item description: fendi micro peekaboo
> Item# 17126536
> Type: crossbody
> Measurements: 7"Lx 5"Hx 2"W
> 
> I asked her if she still has the receipt she said no
> Help me to authenticate this. Thanks


Please provide a link to the online listing.  Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front & back)


----------



## accio sacculus

eb08 said:


> *Dear authenticators , would you mind helping me authenticate this mini peekaboo? Thank you in advance! Much appreciated! *
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): PEEKABOO MINI NAPPA
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): not available.
> 
> Please let me know if you need anything else
> 
> Attach photos>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628618
> View attachment 3628619
> View attachment 3628620
> View attachment 3628621
> View attachment 3628622
> View attachment 3628623
> View attachment 3628624
> View attachment 3628625
> View attachment 3628626
> View attachment 3628627
> *


Need to know where it was purchased?


----------



## accio sacculus

Ballbreaker said:


> Hi! Would like to ask for your assistance authenticating this Fendi bag.
> 
> Item: Fendi Pequin Bucket bag (vintage)
> 
> Item ID: N/A
> 
> Seller ID: friend
> 
> Link: N/A
> 
> View attachment 3631249
> View attachment 3631250
> View attachment 3631251
> View attachment 3631252
> 
> 
> I told seller that the Fendis I've had consist of long serial numbers. Just odd that this is too short. It has no hologram sticker either.  She said because it was vintage. Thanks sooo much!


Is the interior lined in leather?  I would need to see a clear close up of the strap buckle and leather name plate with "Fendi" on it....


----------



## accio sacculus

strobe_iw said:


> I would like this fendi bag authenticated. There is no hologram.
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/222437541796 item#: 222437541796
> seller: estiaroiw


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, if available...


----------



## accio sacculus

mahlo13 said:


> I would please like this bag authenticated.
> ITEM: Fendi 3 jours
> It was bought from Last Chance in Phoenix, AZ. Last Chance is a clearance store owned by Nordstrom. As far as I know the things they sell are coming directly from Nordstrom stores so they should be authentic but after looking at my bag I'm not so sure anymore. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 3632433
> 
> View attachment 3632434
> 
> View attachment 3632438
> 
> View attachment 3632441
> 
> View attachment 3632443
> 
> View attachment 3632435
> 
> View attachment 3632436
> 
> View attachment 3632445
> 
> View attachment 3632448


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

justa9url said:


> Hello kind people, please help me authenticate this Fendi Monster micro backpack charm (I am unsure of its official name). I purchased this at Winners (Canadian equivalent of Marshalls) but have noticed that the clasps are not in the same position as the pictures I've seen online. Please kindly advise. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3634474
> View attachment 3634475
> View attachment 3634476
> View attachment 3634477
> View attachment 3634478
> View attachment 3634479
> View attachment 3634481
> View attachment 3634482


Need to see a clear, close up pic of the other side of the RFID tag and number...


----------



## accio sacculus

memo.alive said:


> Hi experts:
> 
> TBH I don't know if this listing even exists anymore, I just happen to run into it, but I don't know this one seems so surreal, here are the details
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): FENDI "Pasta"black leather bag with twist rope stitch design
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.1stdibs.com/fashion/han...er-bag-twist-rope-stitch-design/id-v_2498183/
> Attach photos:
> View attachment 3634818
> View attachment 3634819
> View attachment 3634820
> View attachment 3634821
> View attachment 3634822
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the help, I loved it for my mom, it's so her style.


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number embossed on the lining of the zippered pocket inside


----------



## accio sacculus

IAMCRACKIE said:


> Hi- I purchased this fendi monster wallet on ebay and am not convinced it it authentic because it does not have a hologram sticker. I have attached the requested pictures and seller info as requested.
> 
> item name: NIB Fendi monster eyes pink leather chain wallet clutch Bag; Rtl $1150
> seller: hot_couture1
> link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-Fendi-monster-eyes-pink-leather-chain-wallet-clutch-Bag-Rtl-1150/222442061836?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=41668&meid=c61492101e0940bfa5653af053a55028&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=222430141211
> item number: 222430141211
> View attachment 3638239
> View attachment 3638240
> View attachment 3638241
> View attachment 3638242
> View attachment 3638243
> View attachment 3638244
> View attachment 3638245
> View attachment 3638246
> View attachment 3638247
> View attachment 3638248


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, and front and back of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Looks go


nute@bag mania said:


> HI there,  I'm new to pf..  Could you kindly please authenticate Fendi peekaboo.  From private seller.
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi peekaboo medium
> Seller: private seller
> Thank you in advance for your kind attention.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

fendinewbie said:


> Dear all,
> Bought this bag from a discount store. Since it is my first time buying a Fendi bag, I would really appreciate your expert opinion. Could someone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?  Thank you very much! Please see photos attached.
> 
> *Item Name:* Fendi 2Jours Petite Lightbulb Satchel Bag, Black/Yellow
> *Serial Number: *8BH253-67K-168-8762
> 
> View attachment 3639225
> View attachment 3639227
> View attachment 3639228
> View attachment 3639229
> View attachment 3639230
> View attachment 3639233
> View attachment 3639234
> View attachment 3639235
> View attachment 3639236
> View attachment 3639237


Please see posting rules and format.  WE need to know where the bag was purchased as well...


----------



## fendinewbie

accio sacculus said:


> Please see posting rules and format.  WE need to know where the bag was purchased as well...[/QUOTE
> Thank you for the reply! It was purchased from Winners downtown Vancouver.


----------



## shopdrop

accio sacculus said:


> Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...


Dear accio sacculus
   Thank you very much for your time. I think we all understand and really appreciate on your contribution which is not obligation...Hope everyting gets back to your normalcy very soon. And, may the force be with you!!!❤❤❤


----------



## gnetief

accio sacculus said:


> Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...


I'm sorry to hear that I hope everything is okay with you now. Thank you so much for replying everyone. Really appreciated xx


----------



## crisbac

shopdrop said:


> Dear accio sacculus
> Thank you very much for your time. I think we all understand and really appreciate on your contribution which is not obligation...Hope everyting gets back to your normalcy very soon. And, may the force be with you!!!❤❤❤


+1! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## 959912

accio sacculus said:


> Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...



Sorry to hear that hope u all the best very soon, cheer up[emoji177]


----------



## pou

Hello,
I purchased this bag(fendi mini peekaboo) at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. No hologram and authenticity card but has a leather serial number and rain protectors. The seller say that she have worn it a lot and bought this bag 2 years ago in fendi store on Bond Street in London.
Thanks a lot!!


----------



## memo.alive

accio sacculus said:


> Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...


Hey, it's too bad to know always someone has to go through such a rough time like the situation you're in, I'm not really good at cheering people up, but I'm good at stating facts.

If it didn't last it wasn't meant to be, and most importantly something much better is coming your way.

May these hard times are temporary and fade away with the passing of time.

Sending lots of light, a hug, and good vibes your way...


----------



## nute@bag mania

accio sacculus said:


> Looks go
> 
> Looks good, IMO!


Hi hi.. Thank you for reply back to me. 
unfortunately the bag is no longer available ... Not meant to be I guess 
will look for you the next time..
Have a lovely day..
 Cheers


----------



## nute@bag mania

accio sacculus said:


> Ladies, my sincere apologies....I've been so pre-occupied with my divorce that I've been neglecting you!    I'm looking at all the unread posts now...



Hope and pray for the best things to come in a future.. " Time heals all wounds"


----------



## ROCKY CRYSTAL

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## accio sacculus

pou said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this bag(fendi mini peekaboo) at a second hand store and would like to know if it is authentic. No hologram and authenticity card but has a leather serial number and rain protectors. The seller say that she have worn it a lot and bought this bag 2 years ago in fendi store on Bond Street in London.
> Thanks a lot!!



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## pou

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Hi, thank you very much for your reply!!
Is it possible there is no hologram for a 2014 fendi peekaboo bag. That's why make me confuse.


----------



## memo.alive

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number embossed on the lining of the zippered pocket inside


Hi!
Thank you so much for the reply and sorry I didn't get to answer sooner, I contacted the seller and they provided two more shots, one of them including the serial number, I'm including the entire set of pics again, once again thank you for your opinion:


----------



## accio sacculus

memo.alive said:


> Hi!
> Thank you so much for the reply and sorry I didn't get to answer sooner, I contacted the seller and they provided two more shots, one of them including the serial number, I'm including the entire set of pics again, once again thank you for your opinion:
> View attachment 3642535
> View attachment 3642536
> View attachment 3642537
> View attachment 3642538
> View attachment 3642539
> View attachment 3642540
> View attachment 3642541



Looks good!


----------



## memo.alive

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you, I'll move on with the purchase then.

Very much appreciate your opinion and the amazingly quick response !!!


----------



## Angel1219

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you dear and sorry to hear about the big "D" =-(


----------



## justa9url

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up pic of the other side of the RFID tag and number...


Thanks for the response! I ended up returning it. Cheers!


----------



## mahlo13

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Hi accio. Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. Although I'm so sad to confirm my suspicions have been right all along.  If you could please tell me what about the bag "looks fake". Last Chance does not accept returns, but I would like to speak to the manager and let them know about the bag and what signs to look out for that its fake. TIA.


----------



## jennieetv

Hi everyone! I've been wanting a Fendi Peekaboo forever but couldn't justify paying the retail price. My hubby found one off of fashionphile that was marked as excellent condition. The company guarantees authentication but I just want piece of mind to check with handbag lovers here. I've never owned a Fendi handbag before so if anyone could help me confirm this is authenticate, I would greatly appreciate it .

Item: Fendi Peekaboo in Goatskin with Zucca print
Size: Regular
Color: Blue Tobacco Black S (fashionphile provided the tag)
Fashionphile's website stated this bag is from 2011.

This is my first post so please let me know if more photos are needed.

Thank you in advance!

Jennie


----------



## accio sacculus

jennieetv said:


> Hi everyone! I've been wanting a Fendi Peekaboo forever but couldn't justify paying the retail price. My hubby found one off of fashionphile that was marked as excellent condition. The company guarantees authentication but I just want piece of mind to check with handbag lovers here. I've never owned a Fendi handbag before so if anyone could help me confirm this is authenticate, I would greatly appreciate it .
> 
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo in Goatskin with Zucca print
> Size: Regular
> Color: Blue Tobacco Black S (fashionphile provided the tag)
> Fashionphile's website stated this bag is from 2011.
> 
> This is my first post so please let me know if more photos are needed.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Jennie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643914
> View attachment 3643915
> View attachment 3643916
> View attachment 3643917
> View attachment 3643918
> View attachment 3643919
> View attachment 3643920
> View attachment 3643921
> View attachment 3643922
> View attachment 3643925


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag (front and back), if available.


----------



## jennieetv

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag (front and back), if available.


Hi Accio Sacculus - please see the close ups below. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Ninette2017

accio sacculus said:


> We would require a link to the online listing.  Please see Post #1 for posting format and rules...



Thanks for the feedback.
Unfortunately as I mentioned in my post, this is not coming from an online listing but from a friend's friend who is selling it.

Can you please take a look and let me know?


----------



## accio sacculus

jennieetv said:


> Hi Accio Sacculus - please see the close ups below. Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> View attachment 3644990
> View attachment 3644992
> View attachment 3645001


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ninette2017 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> could you help me authenticate this Fendi 2 jours?
> It comes with dust bag only (online sale). No hologram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610407
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409
> View attachment 3610410
> View attachment 3610411
> View attachment 3610412
> View attachment 3610413
> View attachment 3610414
> View attachment 3610415
> View attachment 3610408
> View attachment 3610409


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## jennieetv

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much! Now I can use the bag


----------



## jlm778

*Hello - I'd appreciate your help in authenticating this Kan I bag 
Item Name: Fendi Kan I Small Mini-Bag Grey
Item Number: 262911612280
Seller ID: olenaoreo
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...l-Mini-Bag-In-Slate-Gray-Leather/262911612280*
*
Thanks!*


----------



## AYS

Hello, could I get this Fendi bag authenticated please? I'd appreciate the help
Item Name: Fendi - Peekaboo - Mini New Napa - Beige
Item Number: 122412686877
Seller ID: sellyourbrands75
Link: http: //www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122412686877

Thanks!
PS - attached are additional pictures requested.


----------



## lamberu

Hello,  I am new to this forum and this is my first Fendi purchase.  Please assist. I purchased this bag over the weekend and have a 14 day return period.  The serial number is very hard to read.  I hope I have included everything.   Thanks so much!
Fendi Zucchino Drawstring Hobo
Item:  262901771870
Seller: sammygirld
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-A...n4fHJ%2Fa%2Bjr0TZJXHg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Anton7272

Hello everyone in this so nice forum.
It's my first post 

Could you please help me Authentify this fendi 
Seller told me was bought in Venecia she really wants some big money for it .

Fendi peaakaboo shearling 

I'm attaching photos

Have a nice evening


----------



## Anton7272

Second part of pictures

I don't know why I can't upload the hologram , the page prompts a advice the the file size is too big

Fendi peekaboo shearling


----------



## taylormoody1

I found this purse through a seller on etsy and was really interested, but i want to ensure it's real before purchasing. Any help is much appreciated!

www.etsy.com/listing/506254236/fendi-vintage-blue-quilted-leather

Thanks,
T


----------



## Sanipuki

Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this Fendi Picaboo bag.


----------



## taylormoody1

I found this purse through a seller on etsy and was really interested, but i want to ensure it's real before purchasing. Any help is much appreciated!

www.etsy.com/listing/506254236/fendi-vintage-blue-quilted-leather

Thanks,
T


----------



## nikkich

Hello, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.

Item Name: Fendi 3jours
Item Number:282413111046
Seller ID:  hswa7600
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fendi-tote-bag-/282413111046?

Thank you


----------



## CeeCee01

*Hi ladies,
I purchased this bag from this seller based on her good reviews and it seems the things she has sold that have been brought up on this forum have been authentic, but I wanted to get this bag authenticated just in case! Thanks so much in advance!!

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Black Leather Mini Bag*
*Item Number: 152419569137
Seller ID: sheuk32 *
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...Dcg5zdS2ioApUGIX8NY48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


----------



## Ninette2017

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back



Hi,

I've attached the pictures  let me know ehat you think!


----------



## accio sacculus

jlm778 said:


> *Hello - I'd appreciate your help in authenticating this Kan I bag
> Item Name: Fendi Kan I Small Mini-Bag Grey
> Item Number: 262911612280
> Seller ID: olenaoreo
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Owned-A...l-Mini-Bag-In-Slate-Gray-Leather/262911612280
> 
> Thanks!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, front and back of the leather tab, RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

AYS said:


> Hello, could I get this Fendi bag authenticated please? I'd appreciate the help
> Item Name: Fendi - Peekaboo - Mini New Napa - Beige
> Item Number: 122412686877
> Seller ID: sellyourbrands75
> Link: http: //www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122412686877
> 
> Thanks!
> PS - attached are additional pictures requested.
> 
> View attachment 3648117
> View attachment 3648118
> View attachment 3648119


The link doesn't work...


----------



## accio sacculus

lamberu said:


> Hello,  I am new to this forum and this is my first Fendi purchase.  Please assist. I purchased this bag over the weekend and have a 14 day return period.  The serial number is very hard to read.  I hope I have included everything.   Thanks so much!
> Fendi Zucchino Drawstring Hobo
> Item:  262901771870
> Seller: sammygirld
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-Authentic-Fendi-Italy-FF-Zucchini-Drawstring-Baguette-Brown-Handbag-Nr-/262901771870?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=fRMENMzaVRn4fHJ%2Fa%2Bjr0TZJXHg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


I think it looks ok...


----------



## accio sacculus

Anton7272 said:


> Second part of pictures
> 
> I don't know why I can't upload the hologram , the page prompts a advice the the file size is too big
> 
> Fendi peekaboo shearling


Need to see clear, close up pics of the front and back of the hologram, front and back of the RFID tag and of the serial number so that it can be read...


----------



## accio sacculus

taylormoody1 said:


> I found this purse through a seller on etsy and was really interested, but i want to ensure it's real before purchasing. Any help is much appreciated!
> 
> www.etsy.com/listing/506254236/fendi-vintage-blue-quilted-leather
> 
> Thanks,
> T


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number printed inside the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

Sanipuki said:


> Hi! Could you please help to authenticate this Fendi Picaboo bag.


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

nikkich said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3jours
> Item Number:282413111046
> Seller ID:  hswa7600
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/fendi-tote-bag-/282413111046?
> 
> Thank you


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

CeeCee01 said:


> *Hi ladies,
> I purchased this bag from this seller based on her good reviews and it seems the things she has sold that have been brought up on this forum have been authentic, but I wanted to get this bag authenticated just in case! Thanks so much in advance!!
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Black Leather Mini Bag
> Item Number: 152419569137
> Seller ID: sheuk32
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Peekaboo-Black-Leather-Mini-Bag-/152419569137?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=mD8Yd9Dcg5zdS2ioApUGIX8NY48%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and front and back of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Ninette2017 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've attached the pictures  let me know ehat you think!


This is the leather serial strip...we need to see front and back of the black fabric tag with "Fendi" stitched onto it, as well as a number and "scissors"...


----------



## AYS

accio sacculus said:


> The link doesn't work...


----------



## AYS

Also, if I may ask, do all bags (Peekaboo in question FYI) from 2015 NOT have the hologram sticker on them? I tried asking Fendi via customer service and they weren't helpful at all as they asked to come in store with the bag which would prove to be a problem as there is no boutique near me and I don't possess the bag. Would appreciate any information regarding this. Thanks!


----------



## june79

Hello, girls,
please help me to authenticate these 2 Peekaboos. Would really appreciate 
1. *Item Name: *Fendi small Peekaboo Monster Bag
*Item Number: *112329408118
*Seller ID: 1000_great_findings *
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112329408118?ul_noapp=true 



2.  Item Name: *Fendi Regular Peekaboo Bag
*Item Number: *122420336158
*Seller ID: lelionceaudor *
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Regular-Grau-/122420336158?




*


----------



## theclassic

Fendi Blue Selleria Peekaboo

Seller: dreamclosetli
Item #: 201866736117

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blue-...736117?hash=item2f0031f1f5:g:AuAAAOSwWxNY1rM1

Notes: want to make an offer, but do NOT like the look of the stitching by name plate. Please advise ~


----------



## taylormoody1

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up of the serial number printed inside the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

AYS said:


> View attachment 3649766
> View attachment 3649767
> View attachment 3649768
> View attachment 3649769
> View attachment 3649770
> View attachment 3649771
> View attachment 3649772
> View attachment 3649773
> View attachment 3649774


I need to see larger photos of the serial number and hologram...


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, girls,
> please help me to authenticate these 2 Peekaboos. Would really appreciate
> 1. *Item Name: *Fendi small Peekaboo Monster Bag
> *Item Number: *112329408118
> *Seller ID: 1000_great_findings
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112329408118?ul_noapp=true
> View attachment 3649965
> 
> 
> 2.  Item Name: *Fendi Regular Peekaboo Bag
> *Item Number: *122420336158
> *Seller ID: lelionceaudor
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Regular-Grau-/122420336158?
> View attachment 3649966
> View attachment 3649967
> View attachment 3649968
> *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Fendi Blue Selleria Peekaboo
> 
> Seller: dreamclosetli
> Item #: 201866736117
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blue-...736117?hash=item2f0031f1f5:g:AuAAAOSwWxNY1rM1
> 
> Notes: want to make an offer, but do NOT like the look of the stitching by name plate. Please advise ~


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

taylormoody1 said:


>


Looks ok


----------



## CeeCee01

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and front and back of the RFID tag...


Having received the bag I'm pretty sure it's fake, as the hologram is actually peeling off, but just wanted to make sure before I report on Ebay


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thanks a lot for your prompt answer. Both bags are fake?


----------



## Ninette2017

accio sacculus said:


> This is the leather serial strip...we need to see front and back of the black fabric tag with "Fendi" stitched onto it, as well as a number and "scissors"...



I've attached the right pics (hopefully!) 
Let me know your thoughts


----------



## theclassic

Thank you very much!!


----------



## accio sacculus

CeeCee01 said:


> Having received the bag I'm pretty sure it's fake, as the hologram is actually peeling off, but just wanted to make sure before I report on Ebay



Need to see the serial number in full to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

Ninette2017 said:


> I've attached the right pics (hopefully!)
> Let me know your thoughts



Looks good


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Thank you very much!!


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Thanks a lot for your prompt answer. Both bags are fake?



Sorry, I missed the second one.  The listing doesn't have enough photos to authenticate


----------



## AYS

Hi, could I get help authenticating this Fendi Regular Peekaboo in Dove grey with Tortoise Shell Plexiglass please?
I have attached pictures of everything I could see, except of the back of the zipper as I couldn't picture that but it does have the FF's. It does not come with a hologram sticker, just the leather tab with serial number (first bit matching the authenticity card) and the RFID label only which is what makes me doubt the authenticity. It's a 2015 Peekaboo FYI.
More pictures in subsequent post.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ninette2017

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


 Thank you so much


----------



## AYS




----------



## accio sacculus

AYS said:


> Hi, could I get help authenticating this Fendi Regular Peekaboo in Dove grey with Tortoise Shell Plexiglass please?
> I have attached pictures of everything I could see, except of the back of the zipper as I couldn't picture that but it does have the FF's. It does not come with a hologram sticker, just the leather tab with serial number (first bit matching the authenticity card) and the RFID label only which is what makes me doubt the authenticity. It's a 2015 Peekaboo FYI.
> More pictures in subsequent post.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650960
> View attachment 3650961
> View attachment 3650962
> View attachment 3650963
> View attachment 3650964
> View attachment 3650965
> View attachment 3650966
> View attachment 3650967
> View attachment 3650968
> View attachment 3650969



Please read post #1 for posting format and rules... we need to know where you purchased it... if it was online, please include the link


----------



## AYS

Continued


----------



## AYS




----------



## AYS

accio sacculus said:


> Please read post #1 for posting format and rules... we need to know where you purchased it... if it was online, please include the link



Sorry about that, forgot to put the link in. It was bought off eBay.
Item name: Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Medium Dove Grey & Plexiglass + Dustbag!
Item number: 382001314771
seller ID:  twenty28
link: http: //www.ebay.co.uk/itm/382001314771?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## r0s3sss

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thank You


----------



## Socharming

Hi! Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thanks a lot in advance! Really appreciate it!!

Name: Fendi Kan I Bag


----------



## theclassic

Brown Medium Peekaboo

Seller: Amelie (Vestaire Collective)
Item #: 3767568
Link:

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-peekaboo-leather-handbag-fendi-3767568.shtml

Are these pictures good enough to tell? Thank you!


----------



## Gglewis

Need help authenticating this fendi bag.. serial number is 800-255520-048
It states it's vintage 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/470804..._query=vintage fendi clutch&ref=sr_gallery_28


----------



## thatsme123

Hello is this authentic?

Name: Fendi Black Mini Peekaboo
Seller: Anns Fabulous  Finds
Item Number: FI.K1123.10
Link: 
https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fi-k1123-10-fendi-black-mini-peekaboo


----------



## akeli

*Hello all! I purchased this bag at Reebonz , and would like to know if it is authentic.  Thanks!!

Item Name ： *
*PETITE 2JOURS*
gray leather tote bag with mirror
*Link ： https://www.reebonz.com/ca/fendi/bags/fendi-shopping-2jours-petite-tote-1309061





*


----------



## larpy

Hello there! Just bought this bag last month and was wondering if it's authentic. 
Name: Fendi Black Patent Leather Pony Hair 2JOURS ELITE Tote Bag Silver HW
Seller: Evesher
Item Number: 302217522792
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302217522792?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I tried picking at the hologram sticker and it lifted, so now I'm wondering if my purchase is fake!  Really regret not consulting as the seller stated that all items are guaranteed authentic.  Clearer photos are available on the listing, but attached are additional photos of the hologram sticker (lifted--after I picked at it...), RFID, and serial. Googled the item and also came across an old (sold) listing on Trendlee of the same bag, with the exact same serial. Maybe this bag has been passed on several times? 

 Thank you so much!


----------



## Ems23

Hi guys,

Really appreciate any help you can give me with authenticating this bag. I hope the pictures are ok!
Thanks in advance


----------



## Husseinid

Hi All, can you please help me autheticate this peekaboo mini? Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Socharming said:


> Hi! Could you please authenticate this Fendi bag? Thanks a lot in advance! Really appreciate it!!
> 
> Name: Fendi Kan I Bag


Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

larpy said:


> Hello there! Just bought this bag last month and was wondering if it's authentic.
> Name: Fendi Black Patent Leather Pony Hair 2JOURS ELITE Tote Bag Silver HW
> Seller: Evesher
> Item Number: 302217522792
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302217522792?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> I tried picking at the hologram sticker and it lifted, so now I'm wondering if my purchase is fake!  Really regret not consulting as the seller stated that all items are guaranteed authentic.  Clearer photos are available on the listing, but attached are additional photos of the hologram sticker (lifted--after I picked at it...), RFID, and serial. Googled the item and also came across an old (sold) listing on Trendlee of the same bag, with the exact same serial. Maybe this bag has been passed on several times?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 3656127
> View attachment 3656128
> View attachment 3656129
> View attachment 3656130


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Ems23 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Really appreciate any help you can give me with authenticating this bag. I hope the pictures are ok!
> Thanks in advance


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Ems23

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much! X


----------



## Mist1971

Please see this bag for me
New Genuine Fendi Clutch Shoulder Bag Logo Navy
EBay item number: 112356691280
Seller girlieflea
Thank you in advance


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> Brown Medium Peekaboo
> 
> Seller: Amelie (Vestaire Collective)
> Item #: 3767568
> Link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-peekaboo-leather-handbag-fendi-3767568.shtml
> 
> Are these pictures good enough to tell? Thank you!



Were the pics not good enough? TIA


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Brown Medium Peekaboo
> 
> Seller: Amelie (Vestaire Collective)
> Item #: 3767568
> Link:
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-peekaboo-leather-handbag-fendi-3767568.shtml
> 
> Are these pictures good enough to tell? Thank you!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mist1971 said:


> Please see this bag for me
> New Genuine Fendi Clutch Shoulder Bag Logo Navy
> EBay item number: 112356691280
> Seller girlieflea
> Thank you in advance


Your link doesn't work...


----------



## accio sacculus

thatsme123 said:


> Hello is this authentic?
> 
> Name: Fendi Black Mini Peekaboo
> Seller: Anns Fabulous  Finds
> Item Number: FI.K1123.10
> Link:
> https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fi-k1123-10-fendi-black-mini-peekaboo


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

akeli said:


> *Hello all! I purchased this bag at Reebonz , and would like to know if it is authentic.  Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name ： *
> *PETITE 2JOURS*
> gray leather tote bag with mirror
> *Link ： https://www.reebonz.com/ca/fendi/bags/fendi-shopping-2jours-petite-tote-1309061
> View attachment 3655474
> View attachment 3655475
> View attachment 3655476
> View attachment 3655477
> View attachment 3655478
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back)...


----------



## akeli

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back)...



Does these pictures work？ Thanks


----------



## akeli

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back)...


More pictures


----------



## akeli

Thanks, do you need more picture?


----------



## Mist1971

accio sacculus said:


> Your link doesn't work...


I apologize, forgot to add a link 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/112356691280?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Socharming

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format


Hi, please find the details below,

Item name: 
*Authentic BNWT FENDI KAN I small shoulder Hand Bag Purse leather pink*
Item number: 252843716009
Seller: charmy257
Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BNWT...leather-pink-/252843716009?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

akeli said:


> Thanks, do you need more picture?


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mist1971 said:


> I apologize, forgot to add a link
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/112356691280?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

Socharming said:


> Hi, please find the details below,
> 
> Item name:
> *Authentic BNWT FENDI KAN I small shoulder Hand Bag Purse leather pink*
> Item number: 252843716009
> Seller: charmy257
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-BNWT...leather-pink-/252843716009?nav=SELLING_ACTIVE
> 
> Thanks again in advance!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## akeli

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks


----------



## Mist1971

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


I really appreciate your time.
Unfortunately the seller has already sent the bag, as soon as I have the opportunity to provide the necessary photo, I will apply again.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## larpy

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## thatsme123

The RIFD pics. TIA


----------



## thatsme123

further pics


----------



## f1refly

Please help authenticate this!! I picked this up at a thrift store. No serial number


----------



## stormrocks1

Hi there,

Need help with this fendi peekaboo mini on eBay;
*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Nappa leather beige
Item Number:122422170941
Seller ID:sellyourbrands75
Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122422170941


Thanks in advance!!















*


----------



## sweettoothannie

Hey everyone! I'm completely new to this forum and thought I should consult your knowledge before buying this bag. I found it in a thrift store/market/garage sale kind of place.

I have done some research on specific Fendi models but I can't seem to find the name of this particular one, it looks like a itty-bitty *Baguette *of some sort, but does that model even exist? 

*Item Name:* Literally no idea 
*Link*: http://www.milanuncios.com/bolsos/fendi-zucca-217809181.htm

Also, more photos in the listing link above! These are unfortunately the only photos I have available. For some reason it did not occur to me that I should take photos of the interior of the bag... as I said... I'm new to this... I think it's a beautiful bag that fits all my needs so I'll probably buy it even if it's fake. But if you have any information whatsoever about this bag, I'd be very happy! 

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## sweettoothannie

Update! The seller was kind enough to send me more photos!


----------



## sweettoothannie

And finally, some photos of the inside pocket. No label and no serial number. (This is my last post, sorry for the flooding of the forum!)


----------



## Khookies

This fendi bag reads "Fendi SAS Roma made in Italy" 

I've never seen something like this. Does anyone know if it's real


----------



## accio sacculus

thatsme123 said:


> further pics


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

f1refly said:


> Please help authenticate this!! I picked this up at a thrift store. No serial number
> View attachment 3660577
> View attachment 3660578
> View attachment 3660581
> View attachment 3660582


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

stormrocks1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Need help with this fendi peekaboo mini on eBay;
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Nappa leather beige
> Item Number:122422170941
> Seller ID:sellyourbrands75
> Link:http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/122422170941
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> View attachment 3660940
> View attachment 3660941
> View attachment 3660942
> View attachment 3660943
> View attachment 3660944
> View attachment 3660940
> View attachment 3660941
> View attachment 3660942
> View attachment 3660943
> View attachment 3660944
> View attachment 3660945
> View attachment 3660946
> View attachment 3660947
> View attachment 3660948
> View attachment 3660949
> *


Is there an RFID tag?  need to see front and back of that...


----------



## accio sacculus

sweettoothannie said:


> And finally, some photos of the inside pocket. No label and no serial number. (This is my last post, sorry for the flooding of the forum!)


Need to see a clear photo of the heat stamp on the leather tab on the interior.  There should also be a serial number printed in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket interior


----------



## accio sacculus

Khookies said:


> This fendi bag reads "Fendi SAS Roma made in Italy"
> 
> I've never seen something like this. Does anyone know if it's real


Please see Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## thatsme123

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## sweettoothannie

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear photo of the heat stamp on the leather tab on the interior.  There should also be a serial number printed in ink on the lining of the zippered pocket interior



Hi! This is the only one I have, hope it's clear enough.  




The heat stamp is very similar, if not identical, to a heat stamp found in other vintage bag in other thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1490938205-205933-jpg.3651696/

Seller says no serial number.


----------



## Omar3181

Guys need ur help I'm trying to authenticate this fendi bag paid a descent amount for it but can't seem to find the same colour anywhere
It's the fendi double baguette fashion show bag


----------



## Omar3181

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302275614674 
Here's the link to the bag, it comes with a flower strap


----------



## accio sacculus

Omar3181 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302275614674
> Here's the link to the bag, it comes with a flower strap


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## Omar3181

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag



Will this do?


----------



## sweettoothannie

sweettoothannie said:


> Hi! This is the only one I have, hope it's clear enough. [emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3663728
> 
> 
> The heat stamp is very similar, if not identical, to a heat stamp found in other vintage bag in other thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/img_1490938205-205933-jpg.3651696/
> 
> Seller says no serial number.


Actually, I just bought the bag and it does have a serial number printed in gold coloured ink in the lining of the inside pocket.


----------



## Omar3181

Omar3181 said:


> Will this do?





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag


 Sorry didn't load yesterday. What do u think?


----------



## bell0279

Hello Fendi Authenticators!

Could you please authenticate the below:

Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Medium 

Item Number: 262932032276

Seller: ablemanners1234

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262932032276?redirect=mobile

Thank you so much for you help!


----------



## accio sacculus

sweettoothannie said:


> Actually, I just bought the bag and it does have a serial number printed in gold coloured ink in the lining of the inside pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3665638


looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bell0279 said:


> Hello Fendi Authenticators!
> 
> Could you please authenticate the below:
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Medium
> 
> Item Number: 262932032276
> 
> Seller: ablemanners1234
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/262932032276?redirect=mobile
> 
> Thank you so much for you help!


It's fake!


----------



## Bambieee

I came across a few vintage bags and saw this one. Does it look authentic? Thanks!


----------



## SheriDahlin

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


Thanks.


----------



## sweettoothannie

accio sacculus said:


> looks good, IMO!


Awesome, thanks a bunch!! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## accio sacculus

Bambieee said:


> I came across a few vintage bags and saw this one. Does it look authentic? Thanks!
> View attachment 3667887
> View attachment 3667888
> View attachment 3667889



Looks good!!


----------



## Bambieee

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!!


Great! Thanks.


----------



## Bambieee

Another:
View attachment 3668346


----------



## accio sacculus

Bambieee said:


> I came across a few vintage bags and saw this one. Does it look authentic? Thanks!
> View attachment 3667887
> View attachment 3667888
> View attachment 3667889


Please read post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## Dephdeph

Hello guys, please help me to authenticate this bag . TIA

Name: petite 2 jours
Item number: 8059297930660
Seller: ggauthentic ( on instagram)


----------



## accio sacculus

Dephdeph said:


> View attachment 3669501
> View attachment 3669499
> View attachment 3669500
> View attachment 3669497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys, please help me to authenticate this bag . TIA
> 
> Name: petite 2 jours
> Item number: 8059297930660
> Seller: ggauthentic ( on instagram)


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and front and back of the RFID tag...


----------



## xsophiag

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to get some help authenticating this handbag. I attached additional pictures not listed in the posting:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322484317916?ul_noapp=true

Seller: piscopom
Item: Fendi Micro Double Baguette
Item #: 322484317916

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dephdeph

does this pictures work? thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

Dephdeph said:


> does this pictures work? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671048
> View attachment 3671049
> View attachment 3671049
> View attachment 3671050
> View attachment 3671051
> View attachment 3671052
> View attachment 3671053
> View attachment 3671054


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and front and back of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

xsophiag said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was hoping to get some help authenticating this handbag. I attached additional pictures not listed in the posting:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322484317916?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Seller: piscopom
> Item: Fendi Micro Double Baguette
> Item #: 322484317916
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The photos are too small.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back)...


----------



## TobyTse

Hi I just got the bag from reebonz and the bag seems like new version of 2jours!
I really want to authentication for it!! big thanks!!!!
it comes with a black dust bag!
https://www.reebonz.com/hk/fendi/bags/fendi-shopping-2jours-petite-tote-1328573
official page:
https://www.fendi.com/us/black-leather-shopper-bag/p-8BH2533WLF06M1


----------



## Mist1971

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


Add more photos
I am very worried, bought in a hurry, and now I do not know if I can wear it


----------



## accio sacculus

TobyTse said:


> Hi I just got the bag from reebonz and the bag seems like new version of 2jours!
> I really want to authentication for it!! big thanks!!!!
> it comes with a black dust bag!
> https://www.reebonz.com/hk/fendi/bags/fendi-shopping-2jours-petite-tote-1328573
> official page:
> https://www.fendi.com/us/black-leather-shopper-bag/p-8BH2533WLF06M1



Need to see clearer, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Mist1971 said:


> Add more photos
> I am very worried, bought in a hurry, and now I do not know if I can wear it
> View attachment 3674004
> View attachment 3674005
> View attachment 3674006



Look okay, IMO!


----------



## TobyTse

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back
















are these ok? and I can feel something inside the tag


----------



## Mist1971

accio sacculus said:


> Look okay, IMO!


Oh my God, you can not imagine how I exhaled 
Thank you very much.


----------



## Cool_whip

Hello,

Just got a Fendi By the Way bag as a gift, can you confirm it is authentic?


----------



## Cool_whip

Cool_whip said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got a Fendi By the Way bag as a gift, can you confirm it is authentic?



Item: small black by the way bag
Item #: 8056043330804


----------



## accio sacculus

TobyTse said:


> are these ok? and I can feel something inside the tag



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Cool_whip said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just got a Fendi By the Way bag as a gift, can you confirm it is authentic?



Looks good


----------



## acschjenn

Hello,
I have bought other brands from this seller before, but am not familiar with Fendi. Can someone please authenticate this for me? Please let me know if you need a picture of something else. Thank you!

Item: Large Peekaboo (2015)
Source: ******


----------



## acschjenn

A few more photos just in case.


----------



## accio sacculus

acschjenn said:


> A few more photos just in case.


Looks good


----------



## TobyTse

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much! That's the greatest news for me today!


----------



## acschjenn

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much!


----------



## hnbkelly72

Hi,  I just bought this bag.  I was in Saks at the Fendi boutique to compare and it looks perfect, but wanted to verify with you.  Thank you in advance for your time. )
http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-dotcom-satchel-cuoio-mirto-171118


----------



## hnbkelly72

hnbkelly72 said:


> Hi,  I just bought this bag.  I was in Saks at the Fendi boutique to compare and it looks perfect, but wanted to verify with you.  Thank you in advance for your time. )
> http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-dotcom-satchel-cuoio-mirto-171118


Do you need anything else from me?  I received that bag today and could take more pictures.. It originally came from a retailer in Italy called Vietti & Levorato.  Still has tags attached.


----------



## dearvicki

Hello all!

I'm purchasing this Fendi Zucca Palazzo Bucket bag from Reebonz Closet and would really like to find out if the item is authentic?

Thanks!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hi. Can you tell me if you lovely people authenticate bracelets? Thanks.


----------



## freepockets

*Any thoughts you might have on this item would be appreciated!

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi "Bags" Scarf
Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/467...fendi-pure-silk-scarf?ref=shop_home_active_69*


----------



## okakaloka

Hello there,
I've just bought this purse on the 2nd online market, but I'm 2nd bagsblind for sure. So, could anyone help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you very much

Item : Fendi Rabbit Fur Bag (seller's claims)
Serial Number : 061916357001


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Hello Authenticators:  if you find the time, I'd appreciate if this bracelet can be authenticated. Thanks in advance. 

Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI BRACELET GOLD BLACK LEATHER WRAP. W/ DUST BAG & BOX 

Seller ID: whee_ro
Item #: 292097087613

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292097087613


----------



## julescastillo

Please help Authenticate this fendi


----------



## rverba74

Hello,
I just picked this up today and would like to have it authenticated and verified. I have no clue which FENDI bag this is. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Please let me know if this is real or a fake.  Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

hnbkelly72 said:


> Do you need anything else from me?  I received that bag today and could take more pictures.. It originally came from a retailer in Italy called Vietti & Levorato.  Still has tags attached.



Need to see clear pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

dearvicki said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm purchasing this Fendi Zucca Palazzo Bucket bag from Reebonz Closet and would really like to find out if the item is authentic?
> 
> Thanks!



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. Can you tell me if you lovely people authenticate bracelets? Thanks.



You would have to post using the posting rules and format in post #1 and we can see what we can do


----------



## accio sacculus

freepockets said:


> *Any thoughts you might have on this item would be appreciated!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi "Bags" Scarf
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/467...fendi-pure-silk-scarf?ref=shop_home_active_69*



It's difficult to say with scarves since they don't have holograms or serial numbers... I don't see any red flags though...


----------



## accio sacculus

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hello Authenticators:  if you find the time, I'd appreciate if this bracelet can be authenticated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI BRACELET GOLD BLACK LEATHER WRAP. W/ DUST BAG & BOX
> 
> Seller ID: whee_ro
> Item #: 292097087613
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/292097087613



Without a serial number or RFID tag, it's really hard to tell...


----------



## accio sacculus

okakaloka said:


> Hello there,
> I've just bought this purse on the 2nd online market, but I'm 2nd bagsblind for sure. So, could anyone help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you very much
> 
> Item : Fendi Rabbit Fur Bag (seller's claims)
> Serial Number : 061916357001



Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

julescastillo said:


> Please help Authenticate this fendi



Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

rverba74 said:


> Hello,
> I just picked this up today and would like to have it authenticated and verified. I have no clue which FENDI bag this is. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Please let me know if this is real or a fake.  Thank you.



Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## okakaloka

accio sacculus said:


> Please see post #1 for posting rules and format



I did, what was the missing part? Mind if you tell me please.
Was the photos is not clear enough? Thank you very much


----------



## rverba74

accio sacculus said:


> Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format



Sorry for the inconvenience and I hope I have provided you with all the necessary information to authenticate my FENDI handbag.
*Item Name (if you know it): I don't know
Link (if available, if not, provide source): None
Attach photos* - Done*
Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory - Done
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) - No Hologram Tag 
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag - Done
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp - Done
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print - Done
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style) - Done
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head - Done
8. If available pic of authenticity card - NA
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate - NA


----------



## Johnpauliegal

accio sacculus said:


> Without a serial number or RFID tag, it's really hard to tell...


Thanks for taking the time to check it out.   
I have Fendi Seleria bracelets I bought from Saks and none of them have tags or serial numbers; just the round tin and ID cards they came with. I guess I'll just stick to buying my bracelets at designer shops. 
Thanks.


----------



## julescastillo

accio sacculus said:


> Pls see post #1 for posting rules and format


I don't have any of the information asking because this was just given to me. Please let me know what else I am missing.


----------



## accio sacculus

rverba74 said:


> Sorry for the inconvenience and I hope I have provided you with all the necessary information to authenticate my FENDI handbag.
> *Item Name (if you know it): I don't know
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): None
> Attach photos* - Done
> *Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory - Done
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) - No Hologram Tag
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag - Done
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp - Done
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print - Done
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style) - Done
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head - Done
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card - NA
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate - NA



*Link (if available, if not, provide source): None  - where did you get it/purchase it?*


----------



## accio sacculus

julescastillo said:


> I don't have any of the information asking because this was just given to me. Please let me know what else I am missing.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

okakaloka said:


> I did, what was the missing part? Mind if you tell me please.
> Was the photos is not clear enough? Thank you very much


If you purchased it online, we need a link to the listing or link to the website


----------



## rverba74

accio sacculus said:


> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): None  - where did you get it/purchase it?*


I purchased it at a local thrift store. I live in the Monterey Bay Area in California.


----------



## accio sacculus

rverba74 said:


> I purchased it at a local thrift store. I live in the Monterey Bay Area in California.


Looks okay


----------



## rverba74

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thank you! Do you happened to know the name of the bag?


----------



## okakaloka

okakaloka said:


> Hello there,
> I've just bought this purse on the 2nd online market, but I'm 2nd bagsblind for sure. So, could anyone help me to authenticate this bag please? Thank you very much
> 
> Item : Fendi Rabbit Fur Bag (seller's claims)
> Serial Number : 061916357001



Link : http://carousell.com/p/86260161


I'm so sorry before, I really forgot about shared the link. Here's the link, but maybe it don't give alot information. Thank you very much.


----------



## serenityneow

I'd greatly appreciate your help with this lovely red number.  I purchased the bag and have attached my own photos.  Thanks in advance!  

Item:  Fendi Selleria Anna hobo in rosso 

Item #:  152472822159

Seller: ocroft 

Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/152472822159


----------



## hnbkelly72

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear pics of the RFID tag front and back


Thanks...  I'm returning the bag..


----------



## sinvancal

Name of bag:  fendi peekaboo in romano green leather and python handles

Listing:  *122471688048 on eBay *
Seller: bestinrussia 

Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/122471688048
Question: why is there a leather swatch?  Odd isn't it?

A Big thank you for helping!


----------



## sinvancal

sinvancal said:


> View attachment 3685022
> View attachment 3685023
> View attachment 3685030
> View attachment 3685034
> View attachment 3685039
> View attachment 3685041
> View attachment 3685043
> View attachment 3685044
> View attachment 3685046
> View attachment 3685048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of bag:  fendi peekaboo in romano green leather and python handles
> 
> Listing:  *122471688048 on eBay *
> Seller: bestinrussia
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/122471688048
> Question: why is there a leather swatch?  Odd isn't it?
> 
> A Big thank you for helping!


----------



## sinvancal

Sorry, if I messed up with the attachments.  Truly sorry about the format.


----------



## Adrian Ho

I hope you can help me authenticate this bag for me, and I'm really appreciated so much for your help!! 

Name: Fendi mini messenger

Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/fendi/bags/mens-fendi-selleria-mini-messenger-1502037

Here are the photos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you again!!


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> I'd greatly appreciate your help with this lovely red number.  I purchased the bag and have attached my own photos.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item:  Fendi Selleria Anna hobo in rosso
> 
> Item #:  152472822159
> 
> Seller: ocroft
> 
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/152472822159
> 
> View attachment 3684769
> View attachment 3684770
> View attachment 3684772
> View attachment 3684773
> View attachment 3684774
> View attachment 3684775
> View attachment 3684776
> View attachment 3684777
> View attachment 3684778
> View attachment 3684779


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

sinvancal said:


> View attachment 3685022
> View attachment 3685023
> View attachment 3685030
> View attachment 3685034
> View attachment 3685039
> View attachment 3685041
> View attachment 3685043
> View attachment 3685044
> View attachment 3685046
> View attachment 3685048
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of bag:  fendi peekaboo in romano green leather and python handles
> 
> Listing:  *122471688048 on eBay *
> Seller: bestinrussia
> 
> Link: http://m.ebay.ca/itm/122471688048
> Question: why is there a leather swatch?  Odd isn't it?
> 
> A Big thank you for helping!


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Adrian Ho said:


> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag for me, and I'm really appreciated so much for your help!!
> 
> Name: Fendi mini messenger
> 
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/us/fendi/bags/mens-fendi-selleria-mini-messenger-1502037
> 
> Here are the photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686556
> View attachment 3686557
> View attachment 3686558
> View attachment 3686559
> View attachment 3686561
> View attachment 3686562
> 
> 
> Thank you again!!


your link doesn't work...
need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag, front and back and a hologram if it has one...


----------



## sinvancal

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Omg, it looked so real to me!  The seller also had positive reviews and I asked him upfront.  He told me it is authentic.  Thank you so so so so much for taking the time to assess and reply.  Much gratitude from Canada!


----------



## serenityneow

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



Thanks!


----------



## Adrian Ho

accio sacculus said:


> your link doesn't work...
> need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag, front and back and a hologram if it has one...



That site sometimes works sometimes doesn't... and the photos are their stock photos, so I don't think I can get those photos you are asking for.  

Thank you so much though!! 
Questions: is it possible to get the bag and have it authenticated here?


----------



## Smarties

*Item Name: Pompon bag charm
Item Number:  3943266
Seller ID: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3374713.shtml
Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...endi/fur-pompon-fendi-bag-charm-3943266.shtml*

*Hi, I really want to buy this charm but do you think it is a fake or not ? Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Mintymeng

Hi could you please authenticate this Fendi bag for me ? Many thanks

Name: fashion show pink leather cross body bag
Seller: secret sales
Link: https://secretsales.com/details/Fashion-Show-pink-leather-cross-body-2122705?col=22411
Item number: 644274//139//0//0


----------



## accio sacculus

Adrian Ho said:


> That site sometimes works sometimes doesn't... and the photos are their stock photos, so I don't think I can get those photos you are asking for.
> 
> Thank you so much though!!
> Questions: is it possible to get the bag and have it authenticated here?


Yes, just make sure it's refundable


----------



## accio sacculus

Smarties said:


> *Item Name: Pompon bag charm
> Item Number:  3943266
> Seller ID: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-3374713.shtml
> Link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...endi/fur-pompon-fendi-bag-charm-3943266.shtml*
> 
> *Hi, I really want to buy this charm but do you think it is a fake or not ? Thanks in advance!*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Mintymeng said:


> Hi could you please authenticate this Fendi bag for me ? Many thanks
> 
> Name: fashion show pink leather cross body bag
> Seller: secret sales
> Link: https://secretsales.com/details/Fashion-Show-pink-leather-cross-body-2122705?col=22411
> Item number: 644274//139//0//0


Your link doesn't work.  Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## Mintymeng

accio sacculus said:


> Your link doesn't work.  Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...




Thanks a lot for your reply.
Link: https://secretsales.com/details/Fashion-Show-pink-leather-cross-body-2122705?col=22411


----------



## Imanee 123

Kindly help me to authenticate this Fendi handbag. Thank you so much!


----------



## Abeauty22

I have, what I've been told is a vintage hat box Fendi from the 70's that were made exclusively for Neiman-Marcus. I was told that she picked it up in the purse section. I know her and I don't think she'd fib, but she is up in age so really who knows. There is no leather on it. It is made of PVC (coated canvas). Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## accio sacculus

Mintymeng said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply.
> Link: https://secretsales.com/details/Fashion-Show-pink-leather-cross-body-2122705?col=22411


That is not the RFID tag...it is a black fabric tag sewn into the interior lining of the bag that has "FENDI" embossed in yellow on it.  Need to see front and back of that tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Imanee 123 said:


> Kindly help me to authenticate this Fendi handbag. Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690012
> View attachment 3690013
> View attachment 3690016
> View attachment 3690018


Please refer to Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

Abeauty22 said:


> I have, what I've been told is a vintage hat box Fendi from the 70's that were made exclusively for Neiman-Marcus. I was told that she picked it up in the purse section. I know her and I don't think she'd fib, but she is up in age so really who knows. There is no leather on it. It is made of PVC (coated canvas). Any help would be very appreciated.
> View attachment 3690834
> View attachment 3690835
> View attachment 3690836
> View attachment 3690838
> View attachment 3690839
> View attachment 3690840
> View attachment 3690841
> View attachment 3690843
> View attachment 3690846
> View attachment 3690848


Is there a serial number embossed on the lining anywhere?


----------



## Abeauty22

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number embossed on the lining anywhere?


Nowhere on the bag is there a serial number. All the identifying markings are in the pictures I posted. Like I said, this is from the 70's and made just for Neiman-Marcus. I just can't find anything on it and I think I actually hit the end of the internet looking for it!!


----------



## Mintymeng

Thanks


----------



## juliettelgrd

what do you think about this one please ? thanks, that's the only pics i have


----------



## jacob10100

Please authentic this. I bought in vintage shop this bag and don't know if it is fake or real. Thank you
Fendi Spy bag


----------



## jacob10100

jacob10100 said:


> Please authentic this. I bought in vintage shop this bag and don't know if it is fake or real. Thank you
> Fendi Spy bag


----------



## CoachRules

*Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Baguette 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Etsy - extra photos on photobucket http://s849.photobucket.com/user/as...am Mini Baguette/Fendi Baguette?sort=3&page=1*
Concern: There is no serial number in the pocket. May be made before they added them or this is a fake. Thank you so much for your expertise!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mintymeng said:


> Thanks


I think it looks okay...


----------



## accio sacculus

juliettelgrd said:


> what do you think about this one please ? thanks, that's the only pics i have


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

CoachRules said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Baguette
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Etsy - extra photos on photobucket http://s849.photobucket.com/user/ashleygeer00/library/Fendi Zucchino Monogram Mini Baguette/Fendi Baguette?sort=3&page=1*
> Concern: There is no serial number in the pocket. May be made before they added them or this is a fake. Thank you so much for your expertise!


It's fake!


----------



## CoachRules

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!



Bummer! At least it was cheap and it will now officially be off of the market. Thank you so much!!


----------



## alisa.reber

Hallo ! 
Could you help me authenticate this wallet on chain please ?
Thank you

Item name : fendi embossed nappa leather wallet on chain
Seller id : soureni
Item number : 893778608
Iink : https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...-fendi-wallet-on-chain-wie-neu/v/an893778608/


----------



## Abeauty22

Abeauty22 said:


> Nowhere on the bag is there a serial number. All the identifying markings are in the pictures I posted. Like I said, this is from the 70's and made just for Neiman-Marcus. I just can't find anything on it and I think I actually hit the end of the internet looking for it!!


I was really hoping someone here knew something about this bag. I contacted Fendi directly and they would neither confirm nor deny that this was theirs. Any idea where I should go next?


----------



## dunwu

Name- Fendi Leather Fur Mini Backpack
seller-greatestluxuryltd
link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-LEATH...907143?hash=item41c4663647:g:7bgAAOSwuxFY352e
item number- 282467907143

A little bit background. I bought it on ebay, thought the seller is reliable because of excellent feedback. But two things raise the alert for me. 1. The seller relisted the bag, and i was told he/she has two bags. 2. the left silver eye is misaligned with the white leather as shown in pic 1 below, I don't expect luxury brand has this kind of defect, but the seller said it's normal considering it's hand made. I am eager to hear opinions from you guys, and I appreciate if you could point out the problem if it's fake. Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

alisa.reber said:


> Hallo !
> Could you help me authenticate this wallet on chain please ?
> Thank you
> 
> Item name : fendi embossed nappa leather wallet on chain
> Seller id : soureni
> Item number : 893778608
> Iink : https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...-fendi-wallet-on-chain-wie-neu/v/an893778608/


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Abeauty22 said:


> I was really hoping someone here knew something about this bag. I contacted Fendi directly and they would neither confirm nor deny that this was theirs. Any idea where I should go next?


It is most likely authentic.  I do not see any red flags...


----------



## accio sacculus

dunwu said:


> Name- Fendi Leather Fur Mini Backpack
> seller-greatestluxuryltd
> link- http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-LEATH...907143?hash=item41c4663647:g:7bgAAOSwuxFY352e
> item number- 282467907143
> 
> A little bit background. I bought it on ebay, thought the seller is reliable because of excellent feedback. But two things raise the alert for me. 1. The seller relisted the bag, and i was told he/she has two bags. 2. the left silver eye is misaligned with the white leather as shown in pic 1 below, I don't expect luxury brand has this kind of defect, but the seller said it's normal considering it's hand made. I am eager to hear opinions from you guys, and I appreciate if you could point out the problem if it's fake. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 3701842
> View attachment 3701844
> View attachment 3701845
> View attachment 3701846
> View attachment 3701847
> View attachment 3701848
> View attachment 3701849
> View attachment 3701850
> View attachment 3701851
> View attachment 3701852


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## alisa.reber

alisa.reber said:


> Hallo !
> Could you help me authenticate this wallet on chain please ?
> Thank you
> 
> Item name : fendi embossed nappa leather wallet on chain
> Seller id : soureni
> Item number : 893778608
> Iink : https://www.ricardo.ch/kaufen/kleid...-fendi-wallet-on-chain-wie-neu/v/an893778608/





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag...




Thank you  
Here is the fotos that you want


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, could someone be so kind as to authenticate either or both of these two bags please. Many thanks! 

*Item Name: AUTHENTIC MINI 'FENDI PEEKABOO' CROSS BODY HANDBAG IN SMOOTH BLACK CALF LEATHER
Item Number: 282483579704
Seller ID: lynne73
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282483579704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT*
*
Item Name: 
Fendi - Peekaboo - Mini New Napa - Beige
Item Number: 112411209299
Seller ID: sellyourbrands75
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112411209299?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


*


----------



## accio sacculus

alisa.reber said:


> Thank you
> Here is the fotos that you want


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, could someone be so kind as to authenticate either or both of these two bags please. Many thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: AUTHENTIC MINI 'FENDI PEEKABOO' CROSS BODY HANDBAG IN SMOOTH BLACK CALF LEATHER
> Item Number: 282483579704
> Seller ID: lynne73
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282483579704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> Item Name:
> Fendi - Peekaboo - Mini New Napa - Beige
> Item Number: 112411209299
> Seller ID: sellyourbrands75
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/112411209299?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> *


#1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back
#2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back if available...


----------



## julianib

Could you help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag? I tried to ask more informations, but the seller only provided these three pictures. Hopefully, by looking at these pictures, you can determine if it's real or fake. Thank you in advance!
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium in Navy
Item no: Sorry, can't find it
Seller ID: Adelisabelle
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-Roma-Peek-a-boo-Medium-in-navy-58dd6a637f0a05305e015f20


----------



## alisa.reber

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much  
You're the best !!!!!


----------



## IzzySmi

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back
> #2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back if available...


Hi, thank you for your reply! 
#1 Has uploaded the photos of the things you requested onto the listing, are these adequate photos? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282483579704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
#2 Has yet to respond to my message asking for photos of the RFID tag.

Many thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply!
> #1 Has uploaded the photos of the things you requested onto the listing, are these adequate photos? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282483579704?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> #2 Has yet to respond to my message asking for photos of the RFID tag.
> 
> Many thanks


#1 - looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

julianib said:


> Could you help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag? I tried to ask more informations, but the seller only provided these three pictures. Hopefully, by looking at these pictures, you can determine if it's real or fake. Thank you in advance!
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium in Navy
> Item no: Sorry, can't find it
> Seller ID: Adelisabelle
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-Roma-Peek-a-boo-Medium-in-navy-58dd6a637f0a05305e015f20
> View attachment 3704092
> View attachment 3704093
> View attachment 3704096


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front & back


----------



## IzzySmi

accio sacculus said:


> #1 - looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## leceline

Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi tote bag? I bought in outlet store in Prague. Thank you so much for your opinion.
*Item Name : Fendi Pequin-Striped Roll Tote Bag
Source: Outlet store*


----------



## leceline

leceline said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi tote bag? I bought in outlet store in Prague. Thank you so much for your opinion.
> *Item Name : Fendi Pequin-Striped Roll Tote Bag
> Source: Outlet store*


----------



## CeGarv

Hello!

Hoping you maybe able to help. This vintage Fendi bag belonged to a Great Aunt, I don't have any history on it or where it was bought. It looks to be the real deal, but i don't really have a clue. I couldn't see any hologram or serial number inside or out. All of the hardware is marked 'Fendi'. The gold tone zipper is also the same as the leather logo on the front. It looks like it's made out of coated canvas with leather handle.

All help greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## bcarneal

Hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag. Was purchased at a local estate sale. My understanding is that older bags do not have serial numbers. Found the similar bag on ebay, Pequin Clutch. Any help would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

leceline said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi tote bag? I bought in outlet store in Prague. Thank you so much for your opinion.
> *Item Name : Fendi Pequin-Striped Roll Tote Bag
> Source: Outlet store*


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

CeGarv said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hoping you maybe able to help. This vintage Fendi bag belonged to a Great Aunt, I don't have any history on it or where it was bought. It looks to be the real deal, but i don't really have a clue. I couldn't see any hologram or serial number inside or out. All of the hardware is marked 'Fendi'. The gold tone zipper is also the same as the leather logo on the front. It looks like it's made out of coated canvas with leather handle.
> 
> All help greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

bcarneal said:


> Hoping someone can help me authenticate this bag. Was purchased at a local estate sale. My understanding is that older bags do not have serial numbers. Found the similar bag on ebay, Pequin Clutch. Any help would be great, thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3708591
> View attachment 3708592
> View attachment 3708593
> View attachment 3708594
> View attachment 3708595
> View attachment 3708596
> View attachment 3708597
> View attachment 3708598
> 
> View attachment 3708599
> View attachment 3708600


There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the inside lining of the interior zippered pocket.


----------



## bcarneal

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the inside lining of the interior zippered pocket.


Cant believe I didnt see that! Picture below.


----------



## bellaNlawrence

Hi,
can i please have this auth? thank you so much for your time 

*item Name: 
100% Auth FENDI 2JOURS Bag RARE Baby Pink Handbag Strap- MONSTER PEEK A BOO
Item Number: 282487199667
Seller ID:  mai_gurl 
Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282487199667?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sheriloo3

My husband works for a well known non-profit organization and is the guy that drives around picks up donations for the store. He ends up at many high end homes and picks up a ton of high end items. Several times he has come home with bags and wallets of high end brands. I now have several that I'm trying to validate and hope you can help!! I have a Fendi bag and wallet, both look vintage but I can't find either online. Neither have serial numbers, holograms, etc. I will post pics of everything I can find and hopefully we can come to a conclusion. I'd like to know if I got the motherload or just have pretty knock offs!!


----------



## nwabien

Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours? I purchased it from a Winners store here in Canada - it's a marked down item with no authenticity card, dust bag, shoulder strap or front bag charm.


----------



## nwabien

nwabien said:


> Could you please help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours? I purchased it from a Winners store here in Canada - it's a marked down item with no authenticity card, dust bag, shoulder strap or front bag charm.
> View attachment 3710162
> View attachment 3710164
> View attachment 3710165
> View attachment 3710166
> View attachment 3710167
> View attachment 3710168
> View attachment 3710169
> View attachment 3710170
> View attachment 3710171
> View attachment 3710172



More photos


----------



## bcarneal

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the inside lining of the interior zippered pocket.



When you get a moment, would you mind taking a look at the picture of the serial number I added to get your thoughts on authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## AnjNubla

Hello! Kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Double Baguette [emoji1317]


----------



## Nadia95

Item: 
*FENDI Fuchsia Nappa Leather Micro Peekaboo Bag 8M0355 *
Seller: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-fuchsia-nappa-leather-micro-peekaboo-bag-8m0355-79829.html
Please help me authenticate this baby. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

bcarneal said:


> Cant believe I didnt see that! Picture below.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

bellaNlawrence said:


> Hi,
> can i please have this auth? thank you so much for your time
> 
> *item Name:
> 100% Auth FENDI 2JOURS Bag RARE Baby Pink Handbag Strap- MONSTER PEEK A BOO
> Item Number: 282487199667
> Seller ID:  mai_gurl
> Link:* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/282487199667?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3710173
> View attachment 3710174
> View attachment 3710175
> View attachment 3710176
> 
> 
> More photos


Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab


----------



## accio sacculus

AnjNubla said:


> Hello! Kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Double Baguette [emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715563
> View attachment 3715564
> View attachment 3715565
> View attachment 3715566
> View attachment 3715567
> View attachment 3715568


Please see Post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

Nadia95 said:


> Item:
> *FENDI Fuchsia Nappa Leather Micro Peekaboo Bag 8M0355 *
> Seller: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-fuchsia-nappa-leather-micro-peekaboo-bag-8m0355-79829.html
> Please help me authenticate this baby. Thanks in advance!!!


Your link doesn't work...


----------



## nadia2017

accio sacculus said:


> Your link doesn't work...


I hope this time it will take you directly to the website, I don't know why it didn't but if you click on "Continue to yoogiscloset.com" then it will take you to yoogi site. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks again!
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-fuchsia-nappa-leather-micro-peekaboo-bag-8m0355-79829.html


----------



## SamanthaNicoleBagLady

Hi! Could you help me with this Fendi Alligator Limited Edition please?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Alligator-Spy-Bag-Limited-Edition-Very-Rare-/112426648194


----------



## accio sacculus

nadia2017 said:


> I hope this time it will take you directly to the website, I don't know why it didn't but if you click on "Continue to yoogiscloset.com" then it will take you to yoogi site. I'm sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks again!
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-fuchsia-nappa-leather-micro-peekaboo-bag-8m0355-79829.html


Need to see clear, close up pics of the back of the RFID tag and serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

SamanthaNicoleBagLady said:


> Hi! Could you help me with this Fendi Alligator Limited Edition please?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Alligator-Spy-Bag-Limited-Edition-Very-Rare-/112426648194


Please see Post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## adore.123

Hi 

Can an expert pls help to authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!

Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo 
Photos taken by myself


----------



## accio sacculus

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can an expert pls help to authenticate this bag? Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini peekaboo
> Photos taken by myself
> 
> View attachment 3717770
> View attachment 3717774
> View attachment 3717776
> View attachment 3717777
> View attachment 3717778
> View attachment 3717779
> View attachment 3717780
> View attachment 3717781
> View attachment 3717782
> View attachment 3717783


Please see Post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## pusasabaso

*Item Name (if you know it): 
FENDI BLUE BY THE WAY MINI CRYSTAL-TAIL CROSSBODY

Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...i-blue-by-the-way-mini-crystal-tail-crossbody*
*
Hello, 
I am interested in getting this bag and would like to confirm its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance for your help!*


----------



## accio sacculus

pusasabaso said:


> *Item Name (if you know it):
> FENDI BLUE BY THE WAY MINI CRYSTAL-TAIL CROSSBODY
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.lovethatbag.ca/collecti...i-blue-by-the-way-mini-crystal-tail-crossbody
> 
> Hello,
> I am interested in getting this bag and would like to confirm its authenticity. Thank you very much in advance for your help!*


need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## pusasabaso

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


Apologies, I have reached out to the site to get a picture of the RFID tags. Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## MAGJES

Is this ebay item authentic?  thank you!

Item:  Fendi Petite 2 Jours
Seller:  baobei777
Item#
192194003245
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19219400324...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true


----------



## accio sacculus

MAGJES said:


> Is this ebay item authentic?  thank you!
> 
> Item:  Fendi Petite 2 Jours
> Seller:  baobei777
> Item#
> 192194003245
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/19219400324...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true



It's fake!!


----------



## MAGJES

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## darlingclementina

*Item Name: Monster Roll Black Tote Bag*
*Item Number: 112423837593*
*Seller ID: blkmgik-3*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112423837593*
*
Hi! Let me know if you need anything else.

Thank you!*


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with this bag

*Item Name (if you know it): *Green Fendi Mini Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_mini_original_1061464872


----------



## pusasabaso

accio sacculus said:


> need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...



Hello, 
Please see below pictures. Thank you very much!


----------



## june79

Hello, please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance

*Item Name:*Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Satchel Crossbody Shoulder Bag
*Item Number: *252951868752
*Seller ID: *alisifasim_0 
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...868752?hash=item3ae51b3550:g:JKQAAOSw5cRZIq78


----------



## adore.123

Hi 
Greatly appreciate an expert can help me authenticate this. I hope the pics are good enough as I couldn't seem to get clearer shots. But nevertheless please let me know if any more photos needed, will try to borrow a better camera. Thanks a lot!

Item name: Mini peekaboo
Photos taken by myself


----------



## accio sacculus

darlingclementina said:


> *Item Name: Monster Roll Black Tote Bag
> Item Number: 112423837593
> Seller ID: blkmgik-3
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/112423837593
> 
> Hi! Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Thank you!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Green Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda_obuv_aksessuary/fendi_peekaboo_mini_original_1061464872
> View attachment 3720603
> View attachment 3720605
> View attachment 3720606
> View attachment 3720607
> View attachment 3720609
> View attachment 3720610
> View attachment 3720611
> View attachment 3720612
> View attachment 3720613


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, please help to authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance
> 
> *Item Name:*Authentic Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Satchel Crossbody Shoulder Bag
> *Item Number: *252951868752
> *Seller ID: *alisifasim_0
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...868752?hash=item3ae51b3550:g:JKQAAOSw5cRZIq78


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> Greatly appreciate an expert can help me authenticate this. I hope the pics are good enough as I couldn't seem to get clearer shots. But nevertheless please let me know if any more photos needed, will try to borrow a better camera. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Mini peekaboo
> Photos taken by myself
> View attachment 3721615
> View attachment 3721620
> View attachment 3721626
> 
> View attachment 3721628
> 
> View attachment 3721629
> View attachment 3721630
> View attachment 3721636
> View attachment 3721637
> View attachment 3721638
> View attachment 3721639


We need to know where you purchased the bag...


----------



## adore.123

accio sacculus said:


> We need to know where you purchased the bag...



Hi I bought this from a seller who listed in singapore Carousell. I did not ask her for th source which maybe I should have.  Thanks a lot .


----------



## accio sacculus

adore.123 said:


> Hi
> Greatly appreciate an expert can help me authenticate this. I hope the pics are good enough as I couldn't seem to get clearer shots. But nevertheless please let me know if any more photos needed, will try to borrow a better camera. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Item name: Mini peekaboo
> Photos taken by myself
> View attachment 3721615
> View attachment 3721620
> View attachment 3721626
> 
> View attachment 3721628
> 
> View attachment 3721629
> View attachment 3721630
> View attachment 3721636
> View attachment 3721637
> View attachment 3721638
> View attachment 3721639


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

pusasabaso said:


> Hello,
> Please see below pictures. Thank you very much!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## darlingclementina

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...



Is the last photo the serial number, above the RFID tag? Sorry! Please let me know if it's something else.
FYI The listing ended but it's been relisted here:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monster-handbag-/112432428828?

Thank you!


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thanks a lot for you prompt reply


----------



## Steelz

Hello I found this item on poshmark I wanted to make an offer but very unsure if real or not I don't a see a  hologram on the tag  please help.. here's the link along with photos 
https://bnc.lt/focc/2gwG59l4MD


----------



## Steelz

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


 Helll I just posted a bag I mad an offer on can you please help me authenticate


----------



## pusasabaso

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much for your response!


----------



## accio sacculus

darlingclementina said:


> Is the last photo the serial number, above the RFID tag? Sorry! Please let me know if it's something else.
> FYI The listing ended but it's been relisted here:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monster-handbag-/112432428828?
> 
> Thank you!


No, it's on a leather strip...


----------



## accio sacculus

Steelz said:


> View attachment 3722867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I found this item on poshmark I wanted to make an offer but very unsure if real or not I don't a see a  hologram on the tag  please help.. here's the link along with photos
> https://bnc.lt/focc/2gwG59l4MD


Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab


----------



## darlingclementina

accio sacculus said:


> No, it's on a leather strip...



Thank you for helping with this, i'm a bit clueless here.  i'll reach out to the seller.


----------



## shopaholic.10

*Hello, I would really appreciate your help in helping me authenticate this bag. I am also attaching the additional pix I got from the Seller.

Item Name: NEW $ 4500.00 FENDI PYTHON MINI PEEKABOO BAG
Item Number: 302311350511
Seller ID: italiadelux09
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302311350511?ul_noapp=true*
*










*


----------



## Speedah

Still unsure about the Fendi charms. Any help appreciated! 

*Item Name: Fendi Pink Yellow Monster Fox Fur Bag Bug Keychain
Item Number: 132220898665
Seller ID: dimchikat
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pink-...ug-Keychain-/132220898665?hash=item1ec8facd69*


----------



## Speedah

This one too....thank you!!!
*Item Name: FENDI XL KARLITO PUNKITO MONSTER BUG BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN STUDDED/ LEATHER/FUR
Item Number: 332256613870
Seller ID: karenlm01
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-XL-KA...613870?hash=item4d5c0995ee:g:aUIAAOSwax5YzbXh *


----------



## BeckDirect

Please help authenticate this Fendi Pebbled Leather Selleria Pomodorino (?) bag.
I have owned this bag since purchasing it used in 2010. There is no hologram.
Thank you!
I can post more pictures with a better camera if needed.


----------



## chocoholic88

Hi, I just bought this Fendi mini peekaboo from a local reseller. Would appreciate if you could help authenticate.
Thank you much!!


----------



## Chi Hyun

FENDI SCARF REAL OR NOT???????
I think it's fake. Got it as a gift :/


----------



## accio sacculus

shopaholic.10 said:


> *Hello, I would really appreciate your help in helping me authenticate this bag. I am also attaching the additional pix I got from the Seller.
> 
> Item Name: NEW $ 4500.00 FENDI PYTHON MINI PEEKABOO BAG
> Item Number: 302311350511
> Seller ID: italiadelux09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302311350511?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 3726406
> View attachment 3726407
> View attachment 3726408
> View attachment 3726410
> View attachment 3726411
> View attachment 3726412
> View attachment 3726414
> View attachment 3726415
> View attachment 3726417
> View attachment 3726420
> *


These photos are to small for me to see the details...


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Still unsure about the Fendi charms. Any help appreciated!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Pink Yellow Monster Fox Fur Bag Bug Keychain
> Item Number: 132220898665
> Seller ID: dimchikat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pink-...ug-Keychain-/132220898665?hash=item1ec8facd69*


Need to see clearer, close up pics of the ring, and leather strap, front and back, as well as the metal Fendi tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> This one too....thank you!!!
> *Item Name: FENDI XL KARLITO PUNKITO MONSTER BUG BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN STUDDED/ LEATHER/FUR
> Item Number: 332256613870
> Seller ID: karenlm01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-XL-KA...613870?hash=item4d5c0995ee:g:aUIAAOSwax5YzbXh *


Need to see clearer, close up pics of the ring, and leather strap, front and back, as well as the metal Fendi tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

BeckDirect said:


> Please help authenticate this Fendi Pebbled Leather Selleria Pomodorino (?) bag.
> I have owned this bag since purchasing it used in 2010. There is no hologram.
> Thank you!
> I can post more pictures with a better camera if needed.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

chocoholic88 said:


> Hi, I just bought this Fendi mini peekaboo from a local reseller. Would appreciate if you could help authenticate.
> Thank you much!!
> 
> View attachment 3730752
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730754
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730755
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730757
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730758
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730759
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730765
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730766
> 
> 
> View attachment 3730767


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Chi Hyun said:


> FENDI SCARF REAL OR NOT???????
> I think it's fake. Got it as a gift :/
> View attachment 3730813
> View attachment 3730814


Sorry, it's not possible for us to authenticate these...


----------



## chocoholic88

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you!


----------



## jcorks

Hi there, I purchased what I thought to be a Fendi bag off ebay back around 2003. I was just out of college and had no clue there was even such as thing as fake bags. Anyways, I've had this bag forever now and have always suspected it wasn't authentic. Now that I've found this forum, would love a confirmation. If it is fake, at least I can free up some room in my closet for a real one!


----------



## christygreg

Hi everyone, 

I just bought this yesterday from Tradesy and the seller _seems _ok I'm starting to worry this is fake. I'll deal with it if it is. I should have posted here first!! If anyone also is knowledgeable about designers using PVC, that would be helpful too. 

Item Name: *Fendi Pequin Pattern 2way Hand Crossbody Brown PVC Tote bag*
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...m=email&utm_campaign=buyer_order_confirmation
Photos: In Link 

Thank you!


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> This one too....thank you!!!
> *Item Name: FENDI XL KARLITO PUNKITO MONSTER BUG BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN STUDDED/ LEATHER/FUR
> Item Number: 332256613870
> Seller ID: karenlm01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-XL-KA...613870?hash=item4d5c0995ee:g:aUIAAOSwax5YzbXh *





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clearer, close up pics of the ring, and leather strap, front and back, as well as the metal Fendi tag front and back



Thanks again!


----------



## accio sacculus

jcorks said:


> Hi there, I purchased what I thought to be a Fendi bag off ebay back around 2003. I was just out of college and had no clue there was even such as thing as fake bags. Anyways, I've had this bag forever now and have always suspected it wasn't authentic. Now that I've found this forum, would love a confirmation. If it is fake, at least I can free up some room in my closet for a real one!


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

christygreg said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just bought this yesterday from Tradesy and the seller _seems _ok I'm starting to worry this is fake. I'll deal with it if it is. I should have posted here first!! If anyone also is knowledgeable about designers using PVC, that would be helpful too.
> 
> Item Name: *Fendi Pequin Pattern 2way Hand Crossbody Brown PVC Tote bag*
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-prada-celine-burberry-balmain-crossbody-tote-bag-20912662/?ajs_uid=7844524&ajs_event=Email Link Clicked&ajs_prop_campaign_name=buyer_order_confirmation&utm_source=sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=buyer_order_confirmation
> Photos: In Link
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good, IMO!  It's actually not PVC, it's coated canvas with a leather lining...


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Thanks again!
> View attachment 3732832
> View attachment 3732833
> View attachment 3732834
> View attachment 3732835


Sorry, your pics are too small...


----------



## artkrue

Chi Hyun said:


> FENDI SCARF REAL OR NOT???????
> I think it's fake. Got it as a gift :/
> View attachment 3730813
> View attachment 3730814



Omg i got this same scarf at the thrift store years ago. I've assumed its always been fake but its been the best scarf ive own when used in the cold. Its a keeper! Fake or real.


----------



## christygreg

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!  It's actually not PVC, it's coated canvas with a leather lining...



Thank you!


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> Still unsure about the Fendi charms. Any help appreciated!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Pink Yellow Monster Fox Fur Bag Bug Keychain
> Item Number: 132220898665
> Seller ID: dimchikat
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pink-...ug-Keychain-/132220898665?hash=item1ec8facd69*



Additional photos- thanks for your help!


----------



## Fairilyspark

Hello,

I recently purchased this bag through lyst and hope you could help me to authenticate it as it came with looking slightly used with no cover for the hardware on the feet etc. Maybe it's just a display item.

Item name: Light blue quilted dotcom click


----------



## Vanessa Bao

Could you please authenticate this bag? Thank you! 
Item: Fendi Petite 2 Jours
Seller: Rue La La
Item ID: 8BH2533WLF03BB

So the bag looks fine to me, but some parts of authenticity card are missing, I got really worried!


----------



## Vanessa Bao

More pictures


----------



## Vanessa Bao

A close-up of the serial number: 8BH 253 3WL 169 8241


----------



## Speedah

More pics. Thanks for your help!


Speedah said:


> This one too....thank you!!!
> *Item Name: FENDI XL KARLITO PUNKITO MONSTER BUG BAG CHARM KEYCHAIN STUDDED/ LEATHER/FUR
> Item Number: 332256613870
> Seller ID: karenlm01
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-XL-KA...613870?hash=item4d5c0995ee:g:aUIAAOSwax5YzbXh *


Pic 1
Pic 2
Pic 3
Pic 4
Pic 5
Pic 6
Pic 7


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Additional photos- thanks for your help!
> View attachment 3733224
> View attachment 3733225
> View attachment 3733226


Still to small to see, sorry...


----------



## accio sacculus

Fairilyspark said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased this bag through lyst and hope you could help me to authenticate it as it came with looking slightly used with no cover for the hardware on the feet etc. Maybe it's just a display item.
> 
> Item name: Light blue quilted dotcom click


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

Vanessa Bao said:


> A close-up of the serial number: 8BH 253 3WL 169 8241
> View attachment 3735413


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> More pics. Thanks for your help!
> 
> Pic 1
> Pic 2
> Pic 3
> Pic 4
> Pic 5
> Pic 6
> Pic 7


All the pictures that I need to see are either too blurry or too dark...


----------



## Vanessa Bao

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!


----------



## zoelovescleo

Hi
Fendi gold baguette listed on Facebook HIGH END page
https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...55666528013616/?sale_post_id=1955666528013616


----------



## Fairilyspark

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back...


Hi

Thank you for replying, I hope this is what you're after


----------



## Napoleonwrasse

Item Name: Don't know it was bought  at a garage sale

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJclZWUVlQUXJDTE0
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS202ZEd3bVJPSWM
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS2xfSVF6QkpTbFk
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJRGpwaVBKZmxvTWs
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJY2N4b1Y4OHVsOU0


----------



## Bixete83

Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium
Link: not availabe 
Pictures: attached 

Hello Fendi experts, 
 I was thinking about buying this Medium Fendi Peekaboo but not sure about... I'm a little scared because it doesn't have the hologram sticker... it belongs to a friend of my cousin and she claims it didn't come with the hologram. Could you please help authenticate it? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi
> Fendi gold baguette listed on Facebook HIGH END page
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...55666528013616/?sale_post_id=1955666528013616
> View attachment 3736092
> View attachment 3736093
> View attachment 3736094
> View attachment 3736095
> View attachment 3736096
> View attachment 3736097
> View attachment 3736098


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

Fairilyspark said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for replying, I hope this is what you're after


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Napoleonwrasse said:


> Item Name: Don't know it was bought  at a garage sale
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJclZWUVlQUXJDTE0
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS202ZEd3bVJPSWM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS2xfSVF6QkpTbFk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJRGpwaVBKZmxvTWs
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJY2N4b1Y4OHVsOU0


There should be a serial number embossed in gold or silver ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...need to see a clear close up pic of that


----------



## accio sacculus

Bixete83 said:


> View attachment 3737141
> View attachment 3737135
> View attachment 3737136
> View attachment 3737134
> View attachment 3737131
> View attachment 3737132
> View attachment 3737133
> View attachment 3737137
> View attachment 3737130
> View attachment 3737129
> 
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo Medium
> Link: not availabe
> Pictures: attached
> 
> Hello Fendi experts,
> I was thinking about buying this Medium Fendi Peekaboo but not sure about... I'm a little scared because it doesn't have the hologram sticker... it belongs to a friend of my cousin and she claims it didn't come with the hologram. Could you please help authenticate it? Thank you so much in advance.


It's fake


----------



## Fairilyspark

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!!


----------



## 2jour

baglady.1 said:


> The bag is authentic Fendi



Hi all, could you please help?

I just bought a Fendi 2jours from a seller (Ebay).


----------



## 2jour

This is the bag.


----------



## Napoleonwrasse

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in gold or silver ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...need to see a clear close up pic of that



It doesn't have one. Does that mean it's fake?


----------



## 2jour

2jour said:


> This is the bag.



Hello, please HELP HELP


----------



## Samantha07

Hey, is this Fendi two jours real? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## fisha04

Hi! Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo.

The pics are from the seller. She's selling it super low. It feels too good to be true


----------



## accio sacculus

Zoe Georgopoulos said:


> Hi
> Fendi gold baguette listed on Facebook HIGH END page
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/hig...55666528013616/?sale_post_id=1955666528013616
> View attachment 3736092
> View attachment 3736093
> View attachment 3736094
> View attachment 3736095
> View attachment 3736096
> View attachment 3736097
> View attachment 3736098


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Fairilyspark said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for replying, I hope this is what you're after


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Napoleonwrasse said:


> Item Name: Don't know it was bought  at a garage sale
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJclZWUVlQUXJDTE0
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS202ZEd3bVJPSWM
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJS2xfSVF6QkpTbFk
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJRGpwaVBKZmxvTWs
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6mF9MfiZhhJY2N4b1Y4OHVsOU0


Need to see clear close up of the serial number on the interior lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

2jour said:


> This is the bag.


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

Samantha07 said:


> Hey, is this Fendi two jours real? Thanks in advance!!


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

fisha04 said:


> Hi! Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo.
> 
> The pics are from the seller. She's selling it super low. It feels too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3746425
> View attachment 3746426
> View attachment 3746427
> View attachment 3746428
> View attachment 3746429
> View attachment 3746430
> View attachment 3746431


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## fisha04

accio sacculus said:


> Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


Hi I updated the post. I tried to comply with it as much as i could. The seller didnt seem to understand what I was asking for and Ive never purchased/owned a Fendi bag so I couldnt give her any instructions. 

Please give the post another look. Thank you.


----------



## Samantha07

Ok! Part 2:

Fendi 2jours, I think it was from 2014.


----------



## Samantha07

Part 2


----------



## edera

Please authenticate this Fendi charm, I think it's called Furbet, but all the reference photo I found on the internet has long light blue "highlights" instead of hot pink. I bought this on ebay for quite a discount. It didn't come with anything, no dustbag, card, etc... The leather strap does not have "made in italy" stamped on it, and the stitchings on the strap doesn't go all the way around at the end where the loop ends, the hardware looks to be correct, it is silver-toned and the weight is substantial. I'm almost certain that this is not an authentic Fendi upon receving it.  though I've never owned a bag bug before and haven't seen a real in person yet. Please help.


----------



## accio sacculus

accio sacculus said:


> Please see post #1 for posting rules and format...


*FENDI AUTHENTICATIONS:*
Please read Post #1 for posting rules & provide clear, close-up pics of

hologram tag
serial # strip or patch
all logo hardware or impressions
RFID tag
interior & exteriors
Requests that do not use the proper format & photos will be *IGNORED*.


fisha04 said:


> Hi I updated the post. I tried to comply with it as much as i could. The seller didnt seem to understand what I was asking for and Ive never purchased/owned a Fendi bag so I couldnt give her any instructions.
> 
> Please give the post another look. Thank you.


*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*


----------



## shopaholic.10

shopaholic.10 said:


> *Hello, I would really appreciate your help in helping me authenticate this bag. I am also attaching the additional pix I got from the Seller.
> 
> Item Name: NEW $ 4500.00 FENDI PYTHON MINI PEEKABOO BAG
> Item Number: 302311350511
> Seller ID: italiadelux09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/302311350511?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 3726406
> View attachment 3726407
> View attachment 3726408
> View attachment 3726410
> View attachment 3726411
> View attachment 3726412
> View attachment 3726414
> View attachment 3726415
> View attachment 3726417
> View attachment 3726420
> *





accio sacculus said:


> These photos are to small for me to see the details...



I have received 4 additional pix from the seller, I hope this helps.
Would really appreciate your help in authenticating in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eastcoastrose

Item Name: Medium By The Way Convertible Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-classic-fashion-shoulder-bag-black-21535730/?tref=closet

My husband bought this for me for my birthday. I cannot find a hologram tag - if it is supposed to have one, can someone tell me where it would be located? Thank you in advance!

Images are below (there are 11 total if you view the whole album):
http://imgur.com/a/yxfuv


----------



## accio sacculus

eastcoastrose said:


> Item Name: Medium By The Way Convertible Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-classic-fashion-shoulder-bag-black-21535730/?tref=closet
> 
> My husband bought this for me for my birthday. I cannot find a hologram tag - if it is supposed to have one, can someone tell me where it would be located? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Images are below (there are 11 total if you view the whole album):
> http://imgur.com/a/yxfuv


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## gnetief

Hi accio sacculus,
Could you please help me to authenticate this fendi baguette please? I bought it off eBay quite a while back and haven't really used it. I'm planning to sell it hence took it out for photos but I began to have doubts about it when I look at it closely. Also the hologram feels funny, not as smooth as my other ones so thought to double check with you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rsehvn

Hi, 

I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I just purchased.  If there is anything else that is needed or I'm missing for you to authenticate, please let me know and I will get it to you.  

Thank you in advance!


----------



## lilackatz

Hi Rather than do it all wrong thought I'd ask first. Was wondering if I can get a bag authenticated that I have just received that I bought on E Bay? Do you need the E Bay listing or photos etc that I take myself? I'm bit concerned about the lining.


----------



## gnetief

lilackatz said:


> Hi Rather than do it all wrong thought I'd ask first. Was wondering if I can get a bag authenticated that I have just received that I bought on E Bay? Do you need the E Bay listing or photos etc that I take myself? I'm bit concerned about the lining.


From my experience, if the listing is still active you can do the eBay format, or you can choose to add your own photos.


----------



## accio sacculus

gnetief said:


> Hi accio sacculus,
> Could you please help me to authenticate this fendi baguette please? I bought it off eBay quite a while back and haven't really used it. I'm planning to sell it hence took it out for photos but I began to have doubts about it when I look at it closely. Also the hologram feels funny, not as smooth as my other ones so thought to double check with you. Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 3752529
> View attachment 3752530
> View attachment 3752535
> View attachment 3752538
> View attachment 3752541
> View attachment 3752546
> View attachment 3752547
> View attachment 3752548
> View attachment 3752551


Looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

Rsehvn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I just purchased.  If there is anything else that is needed or I'm missing for you to authenticate, please let me know and I will get it to you.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Please read post #1 for posting format requirement and rules...


----------



## accio sacculus

lilackatz said:


> Hi Rather than do it all wrong thought I'd ask first. Was wondering if I can get a bag authenticated that I have just received that I bought on E Bay? Do you need the E Bay listing or photos etc that I take myself? I'm bit concerned about the lining.


Please read post #1 for posting format requirement and rules...


----------



## tiffanytle

Hello! Thanks in advance for being so kind and helping everyone!

Can you please tell me if this Fendi 2jour is fake or not?


----------



## kitcat

*









Item Name:  2jours petite
Item Number: 162280
Seller ID: fashionphile
Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite*
*
Hello.  Could you please help me to authenticate this bag I purchased?  Thank you in advance for your time.
*


----------



## theclassic

Hello! I just received this peekaboo from Trendlee.com today. I know Trendlee is reputable, but the glazing on the seams is much thicker than another selleria peekaboo I purchased so I want to double check with you 

Item: Orange Regular Selleria Peekaboo
Seller: Trendlee
Trendlee sit link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-selleria-peekaboo-handbag-leather-regular1505410162

Ebay Info (same bag):
Seller: Trendlee
Item #: 112454124154
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selle...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Attached are additional pics. Thank you so much!!


----------



## theclassic

Also... I am not finding a hologram tag...


----------



## theclassic




----------



## theclassic

There is some uneven stitching by the bottom corners (as well as on strap above) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... I know it is handmade, but is this really "off"?


----------



## accio sacculus

kitcat said:


> *
> View attachment 3754783
> View attachment 3754784
> View attachment 3754785
> View attachment 3754786
> View attachment 3754787
> View attachment 3754788
> View attachment 3754789
> View attachment 3754790
> 
> Item Name:  2jours petite
> Item Number: 162280
> Seller ID: fashionphile
> Link:https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite
> 
> Hello.  Could you please help me to authenticate this bag I purchased?  Thank you in advance for your time.*


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Hello! I just received this peekaboo from Trendlee.com today. I know Trendlee is reputable, but the glazing on the seams is much thicker than another selleria peekaboo I purchased so I want to double check with you
> 
> Item: Orange Regular Selleria Peekaboo
> Seller: Trendlee
> Trendlee sit link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-selleria-peekaboo-handbag-leather-regular1505410162
> 
> Ebay Info (same bag):
> Seller: Trendlee
> Item #: 112454124154
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Peekaboo-Handbag-Leather-Regular-/112454124154?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=LIxciUeuSL0CHK6F%2Br2psmeC7X4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Attached are additional pics. Thank you so much!!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## kitcat

Thank you thank you accio sacculus!  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you thank you!!!! You're the best


----------



## Speedah

Probably too good to be true but one can hope. Thanks in advance.

*Item Name: Fendi Karlito (obviously not a Karlito)
Item Number: 253020593487
Seller ID: perfumesyoulove
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Karlito/253020593487?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Extra pics attached. *


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Just double checking - do you have no worry regarding the inconsistent stitching at the ends of the strap, and at the bottom corners (on the sides)? Every other one I have seen has had immaculate stitching... Thanks again!


----------



## Speedah

*Item Name: Auth FENDI Monster BAG BUGS Black Fox Fur ,Leather Black with yellow eyes
Item Number: 332289895871
Seller ID: julicaldwel67
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332289895871?ul_noapp=true*
*
Thank you again! *


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Probably too good to be true but one can hope. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Karlito (obviously not a Karlito)
> Item Number: 253020593487
> Seller ID: perfumesyoulove
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Karlito/253020593487?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Extra pics attached. *
> View attachment 3756793
> View attachment 3756794
> View attachment 3756795
> View attachment 3756796
> View attachment 3756797
> View attachment 3756798


Sorry, it's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> *Item Name: Auth FENDI Monster BAG BUGS Black Fox Fur ,Leather Black with yellow eyes
> Item Number: 332289895871
> Seller ID: julicaldwel67
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/332289895871?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you again! *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Just double checking - do you have no worry regarding the inconsistent stitching at the ends of the strap, and at the bottom corners (on the sides)? Every other one I have seen has had immaculate stitching... Thanks again!


It's handmade, so there are bound to be inconsistencies...it's uniquely yours


----------



## lightup12

Item Name: Fendi Fruits Charm in Light blue Fur
Item Number: 7AR577OZEF09GU
Seller ID: Vitkac.com
Link: https://www.vitkac.com/gb/p/fur-key-ring-fendi-accessories-oze-45810

I ordered this charm off Vitkac department store in Poland and when I compare it to the same charm at a Fendi store, it seems a bit off - there seems to be a lot more rabbit fur than fox fur on the one I have. I also asked Fendi if there were any authorized dealers in Poland and they said there were none! Worried this is not authentic :S Thoughts?  Thank you!!


----------



## jason.hickman

I'm currently looking at a Fendi Laptop Bag, but I don't know if it is authentic.

Name: Fendi Classic Black Leather Zucca Laptop Briefcase
Seller ID: www.jillsconsignment.com
Link: http://www.jillsconsignment.com/Fendi-Classic-Black-Leather-Zucca-Laptop-Briefcase
Item Number: 7VA373-X4U 158-0397






















Thanks for your help!


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> It's handmade, so there are bound to be inconsistencies...it's uniquely yours


Awesome! Thanks again - appreciate you so much!!


----------



## Ravvie99

Hello authenticators! Would you kindly authenticate this thrifted backpack? I've turned out all linings but can't find a serial tag or embossed # anywhere [emoji51] Thank you in advance!

Item: Zucca backpack
Source: local Salvation Army
Dimensions: roughly 12" x 8 x 6
Comments: no serial #, underside of zippers is blank


----------



## accio sacculus

Ravvie99 said:


> Hello authenticators! Would you kindly authenticate this thrifted backpack? I've turned out all linings but can't find a serial tag or embossed # anywhere [emoji51] Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Zucca backpack
> Source: local Salvation Army
> Dimensions: roughly 12" x 8 x 6
> Comments: no serial #, underside of zippers is blank
> 
> View attachment 3759671
> View attachment 3759672
> View attachment 3759673
> View attachment 3759674
> View attachment 3759675
> View attachment 3759676
> View attachment 3759677
> View attachment 3759678
> View attachment 3759679


It's fake


----------



## Ravvie99

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Oops - better stick to the brands I know! Thank you for taking the time to check it out [emoji846]


----------



## enayan

hi i received this bag from a private seller on ebay, not sure of the authenticity, it is very soft compared to my other peekaboo. please let me know what you think. thanks!!

*Item Name: *
Auth Fendi Red Lambskin Mini Peekaboo
*Item Number: 253023453844
Seller ID: giantsix
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-Red-Lambskin-Mini-Peekaboo-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Mint-As-They-come/253023453844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649











*


----------



## enayan

enayan said:


> hi i received this bag from a private seller on ebay, not sure of the authenticity, it is very soft compared to my other peekaboo. please let me know what you think. thanks!!
> 
> *Item Name: *
> Auth Fendi Red Lambskin Mini Peekaboo
> *Item Number: 253023453844
> Seller ID: giantsix
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-Red-Lambskin-Mini-Peekaboo-Handbag-Shoulder-Bag-Mint-As-They-come/253023453844?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> View attachment 3761569
> View attachment 3761570
> View attachment 3761571
> View attachment 3761572
> View attachment 3761573
> View attachment 3761574
> View attachment 3761575
> View attachment 3761576
> View attachment 3761577
> 
> *



a few more photos...
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!


----------



## accio sacculus

enayan said:


> a few more photos...
> THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!!


Need to see the other side of the RFID tag, as well as the other side of the hologram fabric tag


----------



## enayan

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see the other side of the RFID tag, as well as the other side of the hologram fabric tag



Ok here they are. Thanks!


----------



## Adrienna

Hey guys,
I ordered a Boston by the way bag online but I can't seem to find the hologram and as it was made after 2004 I think I've been done  any chance this bag doesn't come with a hologram?
Thanks!


----------



## Adrienna

Forgot to post pictures, sorry!



Adrienna said:


> Hey guys,
> I ordered a Boston by the way bag online but I can't seem to find the hologram and as it was made after 2004 I think I've been done  any chance this bag doesn't come with a hologram?
> Thanks!


----------



## kobi0279

Hi, I found this Fendi bag listed in carousell and I've been searching high and low to find the same bag online or in google but to no avail. I know the pictures posted by the seller may not be enough to verify its authenticity but atleast I want to know if such bag design or model is existing. Many many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Fendi tote bag
Seller's Name: vintage_alley
Link: Cool find: Fendi Tote Bag for S$50 http://carousell.com/p/106788844


----------



## Speedah

*Item Name: Fendi Karlito Charm
Source: Yoogi's Closet

I know Yoogi's is reputable but there seem to be so many of these fakes out there I wanted to double check. Hoping this one is finally authentic. Thank you! 





*


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Karlito Charm
> Source: Yoogi's Closet
> 
> I know Yoogi's is reputable but there seem to be so many of these fakes out there I wanted to double check. Hoping this one is finally authentic. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3763249
> View attachment 3763250
> View attachment 3763251
> View attachment 3763252
> *


Was able to find the link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-pink-and-silver-fur-mini-karlito-bag-charm-86535.html


----------



## Epfendihelp

Hello I was looking to purchase this bag but wanted to check full authenticity 
Name-fendi borsa due Mani ci tote
Seller- jdg201010
Link-http://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa-Due-Mani-Ci-Tote-/282566544581?hash=item41ca474cc5%3Ag%3AWkgAAOSwa%7EhZZAFp&_trkparms=pageci%253A5fbca9c5-6971-11e7-a070-74dbd180ed24%257Cparentrq%253A46d7c31d15d0ac8074b1455effeee577%257Ciid%253A1


----------



## Pony447

Hello, I purchased this bag on farfetch, but has some concerns over its authenticity.
Thanks so much for your help!


Item Name: Fendi Black By The Way Bag
Source: Farfetch


----------



## Pony447

Pony447 said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag on farfetch, but has some concerns over its authenticity.
> Thanks so much for your help!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Black By The Way Bag
> Source: Farfetch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766496
> View attachment 3766498
> View attachment 3766499
> View attachment 3766501
> View attachment 3766502
> View attachment 3766503
> View attachment 3766504
> View attachment 3766505



Here are more pictures
Thank you for your help!


----------



## theclassic

So... I have an addiction! I bought another - 

Item: Fendi Medium Brown Peekaboo
Item#:  201983341909
Seller: Naplesaudreys
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Notes: Attached additional pics. I don't like the look of the zipper pull and there are no logos on the zipper hardware / plate. What do you think?

Thank you so much!! ~


----------



## theclassic

More:


----------



## theclassic

...


----------



## theclassic

Last ones:


----------



## yenli

Please authenticate... thank you in advance. 

Item name: fendi peekaboo mini
Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bri...aboo-mini-black-with-gold-hardware/1154122573

Note: I have asked seller to locate hologram. However she could only find the leather and fabric tabs. She said she felt something inside the fabric tab, could the hologram be hidden inside? Has fendi moved it?


----------



## futurerichGirl!

Hello, I am interested in this peekaboo from Tradesy, I just am not sure if it comes with everything or there enough pics to feel comfortable with purchasing it. Please let me know if anything is noticed.

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...ede-fih111820-satchel-10058584/?tref=category


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> More:


Your pictures are too small.  I need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

yenli said:


> Please authenticate... thank you in advance.
> 
> Item name: fendi peekaboo mini
> Link: https://www.gumtree.com.au/s-ad/bri...aboo-mini-black-with-gold-hardware/1154122573
> 
> Note: I have asked seller to locate hologram. However she could only find the leather and fabric tabs. She said she felt something inside the fabric tab, could the hologram be hidden inside? Has fendi moved it?


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

futurerichGirl! said:


> Hello, I am interested in this peekaboo from Tradesy, I just am not sure if it comes with everything or there enough pics to feel comfortable with purchasing it. Please let me know if anything is noticed.
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-...ede-fih111820-satchel-10058584/?tref=category


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

kobi0279 said:


> Hi, I found this Fendi bag listed in carousell and I've been searching high and low to find the same bag online or in google but to no avail. I know the pictures posted by the seller may not be enough to verify its authenticity but atleast I want to know if such bag design or model is existing. Many many thanks in advance.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi tote bag
> Seller's Name: vintage_alley
> Link: Cool find: Fendi Tote Bag for S$50 http://carousell.com/p/106788844


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial strip


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Karlito Charm
> Source: Yoogi's Closet
> 
> I know Yoogi's is reputable but there seem to be so many of these fakes out there I wanted to double check. Hoping this one is finally authentic. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3763249
> View attachment 3763250
> View attachment 3763251
> View attachment 3763252
> *


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

Pony447 said:


> Here are more pictures
> Thank you for your help!
> View attachment 3766513
> View attachment 3766514


Looks good!


----------



## yenli

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you!!


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Your pictures are too small.  I need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back














So sorry! Here are larger pics:


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> View attachment 3769468
> View attachment 3769468
> View attachment 3769468
> View attachment 3769469
> View attachment 3769468
> View attachment 3769469
> View attachment 3769470
> View attachment 3769468
> View attachment 3769469
> View attachment 3769470
> 
> So sorry! Here are larger pics:


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Your pictures are too small.  I need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back



Sorry - I have no idea why some were uploaded more than once... the "FENDI" stitching is pulled up / fraying a bit on the RFID tag. What do you think? Does the serial # look right? What about the missing FFs on the flat part of the zipper on the pocket? Thanks again! ~


----------



## Sophia88

Hello guys, please help me to authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot

Item name: fendi 2 jours


----------



## Sophia88

More photos


----------



## Cecilechal




----------



## Cecilechal

Sophia88 said:


> More photos


Sorry, I replied by mistake


----------



## Sophia88

It's okay @Cecilechal


----------



## 416171205

Help please. Just bought a 3 jours mini from Reebonz (sold by Luxury by Frmoda)

*Item Name (if you know it):* 3 jours
*Link (if available):*https://www.reebonz.com/us/fendi/ba...-shopping-bag-purse-nuova-mini-3jours-1531321

*Attach photos*


----------



## Cecilechal

Hi all,
Could you help me authenticate this purse? Thank you so much!


----------



## 7silkribbons

Hello,

I just bought this bag from eBay, but what bothered me was the inside label. I have never seen the label attached to the side. All I've seen were sewn to the middle inside pocket. So I'm really concerned if I ended up purchasing a fake one. Thank you very much in advance!!!

Name. Fendi by the way small multi color, yellow, blue and grey


----------



## Pony447

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you very much!


----------



## fatcat2523

Please authenticate this strap you
Item name: strap you
Item number: 253056615388
Seller: laffsmile
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253056615388 

Thank you


----------



## Pinkie*

My friend bought one of eBay and now she is really worried about the keys. 

Item name: Fendi Tasche hell Klein sommer  item number: 
142440218943
Seller: bhulwai 
Link:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Tasche...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Pinkie*

Pinkie* said:


> My friend bought one of eBay and now she is really worried about the keys.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Tasche hell Klein sommer  item number:
> 142440218943
> Seller: bhulwai
> Link:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Tasche-Hell-Klein-Sommer-/142440218943?ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11922.m43.l3160/7?euid=966b15ff951949f3b996337247661854&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.de%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D142440218943%26ssPageName%3DADME%3AX%3ARRIRTB%3ADE%3A3160&srcrot=e11922.m43.l3160&rvr_id=0&ssPageName=ADME:X:RRIRTBE:3160&nma=true&si=vy%2FuQBQ9MN7jcwcw8DWKHDTspls%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Ladys please help. Thank you in advance


----------



## Peach08

Anyone know if this is authentic?
From a local seller
Thx in advance


----------



## Janieceevy21

Hi this is my first post! Can someone please help me determine if this bag is real??? It came with box and dustbag, but the hologram came off, which i took a picture of, the material seems really well made, im totally confused!


----------



## VIAMEY

Hi All, I purchased this bag on eBay. This bag looks good for me and but i am new to Fendi and i have not much experience about Fendi bag.. Please help authenticate this Fendi peekaboo . Thanks
http://www.ebay.com/itm/fendi-PEEKABOO-leather-handbag/122571585080?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## VIAMEY

I have uploaded some more pics hope you guys can help


----------



## Kkkball

*
Hi,I recently received this peekaboo mini from my boss as a gift. Please help to authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!











*


----------



## reseirs

dynamofeifei said:


> Thank you so so so much. I will return it to the seller tomorrow




Xxxxxxx


----------



## Richard Evans

My daughter received this Fendi purse from her grandmother and would like to know the model, year of manufacture, and any information about it if anyone can help.  Her grandmother is no longer able to remeber much at all.


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Sorry - I have no idea why some were uploaded more than once... the "FENDI" stitching is pulled up / fraying a bit on the RFID tag. What do you think? Does the serial # look right? What about the missing FFs on the flat part of the zipper on the pocket? Thanks again! ~


Is there a hologram tag?


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> View attachment 3769475



Bump please


----------



## accio sacculus

416171205 said:


> Help please. Just bought a 3 jours mini from Reebonz (sold by Luxury by Frmoda)
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):* 3 jours
> *Link (if available):*https://www.reebonz.com/us/fendi/ba...-shopping-bag-purse-nuova-mini-3jours-1531321
> 
> *Attach photos*
> View attachment 3770309
> View attachment 3770310
> View attachment 3770311
> View attachment 3770312
> View attachment 3770313
> View attachment 3770314
> View attachment 3770315
> View attachment 3770316
> View attachment 3770317



Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tag number


----------



## accio sacculus

fatcat2523 said:


> Please authenticate this strap you
> Item name: strap you
> Item number: 253056615388
> Seller: laffsmile
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/253056615388
> 
> Thank you



Need to see a serial number and RFID tag if possible, otherwise these are difficult to authenticate


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkie* said:


> My friend bought one of eBay and now she is really worried about the keys.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Tasche hell Klein sommer  item number:
> 142440218943
> Seller: bhulwai
> Link:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Tasche...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram tag to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkie* said:


> Ladys please help. Thank you in advance



Looks good!!


----------



## accio sacculus

VIAMEY said:


> I have uploaded some more pics hope you guys can help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777970
> View attachment 3777971
> View attachment 3777972
> View attachment 3777973
> View attachment 3777970
> View attachment 3777971
> View attachment 3777972
> View attachment 3777972
> View attachment 3777970
> View attachment 3777970
> View attachment 3777971
> View attachment 3777972
> View attachment 3777973
> View attachment 3777971
> View attachment 3777973



It's fake!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Kkkball said:


> *
> Hi,I recently received this peekaboo mini from my boss as a gift. Please help to authenticate this bag, thanks in advance!
> View attachment 3780329
> View attachment 3780330
> View attachment 3780331
> View attachment 3780332
> 
> 
> View attachment 3780354
> View attachment 3780346
> View attachment 3780347
> View attachment 3780348
> View attachment 3780349
> *



It's fake!!


----------



## Pinkie*

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!!


O dear Accio! So the hologram is OK? Keys are OK? Thank you so much


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Your pictures are too small.  I need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back


Good evening - I uploaded new, much larger pics. Can you please take a look? Thank you!


----------



## Molly Ammerman

https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-fendi-crayons-zip-around-wallet-in-light-pink-20663383/
Hi! Could I please get this wallet authenticated? The seller has posted a lot of pictures! (link is pasted above) Just want to make sure it'a all good before I purchase. Thanks so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

Molly Ammerman said:


> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories/fendi-fendi-crayons-zip-around-wallet-in-light-pink-20663383/
> Hi! Could I please get this wallet authenticated? The seller has posted a lot of pictures! (link is pasted above) Just want to make sure it'a all good before I purchase. Thanks so much!



Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> More:



Looks good


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


 Thank you thank you!! ~


----------



## piggypatty

Dear authenticators,
Kindly assist to authenticate this bag before I purchase. Thanks for helping. 
Model: Fendi De Jour
Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/362061533887


----------



## am68

hi. would like to ask a question... where do i find the hologram sticker on a 3jour? i recently came across a 3jour without a holo sticker (at least i couldn't find it attached on the bag).


----------



## Kkkball

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!!


Thanks for your help! I thought it was authentic as it has everything... the serial 
number and tags...


----------



## Tiggerlootoo

I would like to see if this bag I bought many, many years ago is authentic.  I have the purse too, I need to dig out.  I don't even know what it's called.  Thank you.


----------



## Sophia88

Sophia88 said:


> More photos



Hello guys please help me to authenticate this fendi 2 jours. Thank you


----------



## Sophia88

Item name: fendi petite 2 jours
Seller: on instagram 

Please authenticator help me to authenticate this bag. And i can't find the hologram


----------



## Sophia88

More pictures


----------



## spartanwoman

Just bought my first Fendi... Runaway in black regular! Looking for straps now... Can I get an authenticator to take a look at this? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-great-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Site: eBay
Seller: designerguy
Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-great-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

piggypatty said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Kindly assist to authenticate this bag before I purchase. Thanks for helping.
> Model: Fendi De Jour
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/362061533887


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

am68 said:


> hi. would like to ask a question... where do i find the hologram sticker on a 3jour? i recently came across a 3jour without a holo sticker (at least i couldn't find it attached on the bag).


Depending on what year it was produced, it may not have one...


----------



## accio sacculus

Tiggerlootoo said:


> I would like to see if this bag I bought many, many years ago is authentic.  I have the purse too, I need to dig out.  I don't even know what it's called.  Thank you.


Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

Sophia88 said:


> More pictures


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

spartanwoman said:


> Just bought my first Fendi... Runaway in black regular! Looking for straps now... Can I get an authenticator to take a look at this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-great-condition-Auth-FENDI-FLOWERLAND-Strap-you/222607187074?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Site: eBay
> Seller: designerguy
> Item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-great-condition-Auth-FENDI-FLOWERLAND-Strap-you/222607187074?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


These are very difficult to authenticate unless they have a serial number...


----------



## piggypatty

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much for your help. 
Do you happen to know if this is authentic ostrich leather or Calf leather embossed with ostrich print?


----------



## vaxtro

Authenticate this?
Name : Fendi Backpack (7vz012)
Model link : https://www.giglio.com/eng/bags-man_handbag-fendi-7vz0121ce.html
My friend bought it off someone on Grailed for near retail
Pics of mine : https://m.imgur.com/a/9R9It

Used a few times, mainly just dust marks on it, looking to authenticate it.


----------



## vaxtro

more pics of mine: http://imgur.com/a/FfyvR


----------



## accio sacculus

vaxtro said:


> more pics of mine: http://imgur.com/a/FfyvR


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## vaxtro

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


http://imgur.com/a/11sIS - these?


----------



## vaxtro

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


a few more pics here - http://imgur.com/a/rtVAj


----------



## shopaholic.10

*Hello TPF'rs, appreciating your help in authenticating this bag for me:
Item Name: FENDI PYTHON Mini PEEKABOO BAG New With Tags
Item Number: 253055280185
Seller ID: primefashion
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PYTHO...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Sophia88

@accio sacculus yeyy thanks a lot


----------



## Karentac

View attachment 3794448





	

		
			
		

		
	
    Hello! I would like to get help to authenticate this bag I bought a week ago. I'm sorry as I do not know the name and do not have the link as I bought this from a local App Store. Many thanks!


----------



## Karentac

I'm attaching more pictures following my above post for authentication many thanks!


----------



## Karentac

Name: Fendi Tote Authentic
Link: http://carousell.com/p/108653146
Seller ID: jemmss
Hello. I think I manage to get the link. So I'm reposting again in proper format with additional pictures. hope to get help to authenticate this bag. Really appreciate. Apologies for the earlier post. Btw this bag does not come with authenticity card. Many thanks!


----------



## Karentac

Hello. Follow my above post. I found the card.


----------



## lilackatz

Please could someone kindly look at this for me? I always worry when I'm told it's a present and they don't know where it's from.
TITLE: Fendi Spy Bag Well Loved But Beautiful
SELLER: honey176dog
ITEM NO: 352140220716
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-SPY...d=352140220716&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## darlingclementina

TITLE: Fendi Petite 2Jours monster bag Fall 2016
LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-21333813/

Seller is generally uncommunicative.  I can't seem to get them to post pictures of the halogram tag. But thought it was worth a shot to post the bag here just in case.


----------



## fineprint

Hi dear.

Thank you all very much for the help.  I purchased this off ebay.  I'm new to fendi and really need the help.  

 Thanks!!


----------



## Solian88

Hi!
Could I please get your opinion on this item?

*Item Name: Fendi Zucca pattern Hand Bag Brown Canvas Leather 
Item Number: 192264644306
Seller ID: kurota
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thanks!*


----------



## msbluetree

Hi,

I just purchased my first Fendi and was hoping someone could authenticate for me.  Purchased from Vestiaire Collective but want to be extra sure.

Large Fendi Peekaboo Black Leather with Pink interior


----------



## Fond of Frames

Fond of Frames said:


> Anyone?  love love this bag and would love to know its pedigree. Thanks.


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-275#post-28849115

I would appreciate a comment on this. Thank You!


----------



## Tiggerlootoo

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting rules and format...



Thank you for your response.  I  not sure what else I need to post. I have read the post #1 and included the photos required.  Please let me know what else is needed.  Many thanks.


----------



## Oleandered

Dearest ladies, would you help me with authentication of this beauty? Many thanks!
*
Item Name:  *Fendi Peekaboo Gray Selleria Leather
*Item Number: *322660038083
*Seller ID: *lalalonglegs
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Gray-Selleria-Leather/322660038083*


----------



## JessicaGirl

Hi! I have been wanting a Fendi B bag since its first time round but missed it then. Does this bag look real to you guys? 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-B-Paton-Leather-Bag-58dddcdb4225be2fe301adb2


----------



## Tinaciouslee

Hi it's my first time buying a Fendi bag and wanted to see if this bag is authentic:

Item name: Fendi By The Way mini
Item number:
Seller: LuxOnlinePH (IG)
Link: n/a



























Thank you!


----------



## ak040404

*Please authentic at your earliest convenience.  Your assistance is most appreciated.

Auction Site or Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Women's Black MINI Peekaboo Nappa-Leather Satchel~NEW
Item Number: 391865410447 (on eBay)
Seller ID: snagadealstore
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Women...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Angel1219

Hello, I just purchased and would love any professional feedback on authenticity, thank you all so much!
Site: www.trendlee.com
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large Black
Item Number: 21851/03
Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-peekaboo-handbag-leather-large15841153


----------



## accio sacculus

shopaholic.10 said:


> *Hello TPF'rs, appreciating your help in authenticating this bag for me:
> Item Name: FENDI PYTHON Mini PEEKABOO BAG New With Tags
> Item Number: 253055280185
> Seller ID: primefashion
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PYTHON-Mini-PEEKABOO-BAG-New-With-Tags/253055280185?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

lilackatz said:


> Please could someone kindly look at this for me? I always worry when I'm told it's a present and they don't know where it's from.
> TITLE: Fendi Spy Bag Well Loved But Beautiful
> SELLER: honey176dog
> ITEM NO: 352140220716
> LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-SPY-BAG-WELL-LOVED-BUT-BEAUTIFUL/352140220716?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=6911d3a81e904d4ca1d2b0e91902fb38&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=352140220716&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Interesting how they only show the backside of the hologram...need to see the front of the hologram tag and a clearer pic of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

ak040404 said:


> *Please authentic at your earliest convenience.  Your assistance is most appreciated.
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Women's Black MINI Peekaboo Nappa-Leather Satchel~NEW
> Item Number: 391865410447 (on eBay)
> Seller ID: snagadealstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Womens-Black-MINI-Peekaboo-Nappa-Leather-Satchel-NEW/391865410447?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> Hello, I just purchased and would love any professional feedback on authenticity, thank you all so much!
> Site: www.trendlee.com
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Large Black
> Item Number: 21851/03
> Link: https://www.trendlee.com/products/handbags-fendi-peekaboo-handbag-leather-large15841153


Need to see clear close up pics of both sides of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

darlingclementina said:


> TITLE: Fendi Petite 2Jours monster bag Fall 2016
> LINK: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-cross-body-bag-21333813/
> 
> Seller is generally uncommunicative.  I can't seem to get them to post pictures of the halogram tag. But thought it was worth a shot to post the bag here just in case.


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

fineprint said:


> Hi dear.
> 
> Thank you all very much for the help.  I purchased this off ebay.  I'm new to fendi and really need the help.
> 
> Thanks!!


Please see post #1 for posting rules and format


----------



## accio sacculus

Solian88 said:


> Hi!
> Could I please get your opinion on this item?
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucca pattern Hand Bag Brown Canvas Leather
> Item Number: 192264644306
> Seller ID: kurota
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-pattern-Hand-Bag-Brown-Canvas-Leather-Italy-Vintage-Authentic-2460/192264644306?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thanks!*


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

msbluetree said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just purchased my first Fendi and was hoping someone could authenticate for me.  Purchased from Vestiaire Collective but want to be extra sure.
> 
> Large Fendi Peekaboo Black Leather with Pink interior
> View attachment 3798081
> View attachment 3798082
> View attachment 3798083
> View attachment 3798084
> View attachment 3798085
> View attachment 3798086
> View attachment 3798087
> View attachment 3798088
> View attachment 3798089


Please see Post#1 for posting rules and format...


----------



## accio sacculus

Oleandered said:


> Dearest ladies, would you help me with authentication of this beauty? Many thanks!
> *
> Item Name:  *Fendi Peekaboo Gray Selleria Leather
> *Item Number: *322660038083
> *Seller ID: *lalalonglegs
> *Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Gray-Selleria-Leather/322660038083*


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

JessicaGirl said:


> Hi! I have been wanting a Fendi B bag since its first time round but missed it then. Does this bag look real to you guys?
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-B-Paton-Leather-Bag-58dddcdb4225be2fe301adb2
> View attachment 3800430
> View attachment 3800431
> View attachment 3800432
> View attachment 3800433
> View attachment 3800434
> View attachment 3800435
> View attachment 3800430
> View attachment 3800434
> View attachment 3800435
> View attachment 3800433
> View attachment 3800430
> View attachment 3800434
> View attachment 3800430
> View attachment 3800431
> View attachment 3800432
> View attachment 3800433
> View attachment 3800434
> View attachment 3800435


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...and a clearer pic of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

ak040404 said:


> *Please authentic at your earliest convenience.  Your assistance is most appreciated.
> 
> Auction Site or Source: eBay
> Item Name: Fendi Women's Black MINI Peekaboo Nappa-Leather Satchel~NEW
> Item Number: 391865410447 (on eBay)
> Seller ID: snagadealstore
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Womens-Black-MINI-Peekaboo-Nappa-Leather-Satchel-NEW/391865410447?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


It's fake


----------



## msbluetree

accio sacculus said:


> Please see Post#1 for posting rules and format...



Here are some additional pics from the original listing.  Please let me know if anything else you need is missing.


----------



## Angel1219

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of both sides of the RFID tag...



Ok I'll post a follow up photo of the other side of the RFID tag as soon as the bag arrives in my possession, along with additional close ups.  Thanks Accio.


----------



## JessicaGirl

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...and a clearer pic of the hologram






This was the biggest I could find. It is from online. The top one says AH37046. The hologram that is.
The bottom says 8BN165 00UNU FOGU3.


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi.  Just starting my bag collection and am eyeing two Fendi bags. Would like to ask your expertise. Hope you can help me. 

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi To You bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source):  Luxury seller*


----------



## JessicaGirl

Nevermind. It only ships to the States anyway. I was thinking about this B bag instead.
https://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.c...ts/fi-j1029-14-fendi-large-black-patent-b-bag










Does this look authentic to you guys?


----------



## JessicaGirl

http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-spy-black-100461
Considering this bag too. Wondering if it is real?


----------



## f1refly

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you!! I just wasn't sure if it was real because the stitching was not exactly straight on the bottom of the tag...


----------



## ongwf

Hi, 

Would appreciate help to authenticate this mini peekaboo

Style: whipstitch mini peekaboo 
Colour: blue

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ongwf

Clearer pics of the tag


----------



## ninia_guese

Hi,
Please help me check if this one is Real, i bought from online japan auction seller. ive been to Fendi Hong Kong shop and they do not carry this bag.

Fendi Kan I monster calfskin leather
http://instagram.com/jtb_bagsmania


----------



## shopaholic.10

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag to confirm...


Hey thanks for your help.
Attached are close-ups of the RFID tag.


----------



## ninia_guese

Please see attached RFID tag. Thank you so much.


----------



## ongwf

Hi,

I repost my request as I realised that I need to use the right format.

Item name: Fendi whip stitch mini peekaboo



Item source: purchased this from a private seller in carousell


----------



## ongwf

More pics.

Thanks so much


----------



## Ganna1983

Dear girls, hi from Ukraine. My friend sell her pre-owned Fendi Peecaboo limited edition large bag. It was a gift, she didn't save any tags(((
 I have some hesitations- to buy or no) can you say me- is it original? Many thanks!


----------



## lilackatz

I'm so sorry I couldn't find how to delete this I realised you needed me to include the original info ,please ignore this.


----------



## lilackatz

accio sacculus said:


> Interesting how they only show the backside of the hologram...need to see the front of the hologram tag and a clearer pic of the serial number...





lilackatz said:


> Please could someone kindly look at this for me? I always worry when I'm told it's a present and they don't know where it's from.
> TITLE: Fendi Spy Bag Well Loved But Beautiful
> SELLER: honey176dog
> ITEM NO: 352140220716
> LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-SPY-BAG-WELL-LOVED-BUT-BEAUTIFUL/352140220716?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=6911d3a81e904d4ca1d2b0e91902fb38&pid=100290&rk=1&rkt=4&sd=352140220716&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507





accio sacculus said:


> Interesting how they only show the backside of the hologram...need to see the front of the hologram tag and a clearer pic of the serial number...



Hi The seller has now relisted the bag and I asked again for the photos you said you needed. There is no hologram and the serial number isn't uch clearer.


----------



## Ganna1983

sorry, one more photo


----------



## wilhelmino

Hello,
could you please help me authenticate these two bags:

1. Seller: fanhu0

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-Fe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

2. livus-pb6klp 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/authentic-Fe...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Many thanks!


----------



## ferrero

Dear authenticators,
I've never bought fendi bag before. So, could any of you kindly help me to authenticate this fendi bag? 
Item name: fendi 2jours petite
Item number: 8BH253-V01. 149-2580
Seller name:
Link: https://www.designer-vintage.com/product/fendi-handbags-bags-78405
I really appreciate your time. Thank you in advance

Regards, ferrero


----------



## Weirdcaviar

Hi I got this bag as a hand me down gift from and elderly relative. They don't remember where it was purchased so I'd like to know its its authentic


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for an opinion
On this tote?

Item: fendi zucca tote
Seller: cashinmybag
Item #: 132990
Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/fendi-8bh198-brown-zucca-coated-canvas-tote

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## Ganna1983

Sorry, don't minde on previous posts. Here are all the photos i have!


Ganna1983 said:


> Dear girls, hi from Ukraine. My friend sell her pre-owned Fendi Peecaboo limited edition large bag. It was a gift, she didn't save any tags(((
> I have some hesitations- to buy or no) can you say me- is it original? Many thanks!


----------



## Angel1219

Angel1219 said:


> Ok I'll post a follow up photo of the other side of the RFID tag as soon as the bag arrives in my possession, along with additional close ups.  Thanks Accio.



Hi @accio sacculus , here are the additional photos.  Thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> Hi @accio sacculus , here are the additional photos.  Thank you.


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

ongwf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I repost my request as I realised that I need to use the right format.
> 
> Item name: Fendi whip stitch mini peekaboo
> 
> View attachment 3803428
> 
> Item source: purchased this from a private seller in carousell
> View attachment 3803429
> View attachment 3803431
> View attachment 3803432
> View attachment 3803434
> View attachment 3803435
> View attachment 3803436
> View attachment 3803437
> View attachment 3803438
> View attachment 3803439


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Ganna1983 said:


> Sorry, don't minde on previous posts. Here are all the photos i have!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for an opinion
> On this tote?
> 
> Item: fendi zucca tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item #: 132990
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/fendi-8bh198-brown-zucca-coated-canvas-tote
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

wilhelmino said:


> Hello,
> could you please help me authenticate these two bags:
> 
> 1. Seller: fanhu0
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Authentic-Fendi-2jours-Medium-Black-Saffiano-leather-Bag/152675176022?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> 2. livus-pb6klp
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/authentic-Fendi-2jours-medium-black-textured-leather-bag/263159732445?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Many thanks!



#1 - Looks good
#2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

lilackatz said:


> View attachment 3804730
> View attachment 3804731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi The seller has now relisted the bag and I asked again for the photos you said you needed. There is no hologram and the serial number isn't uch clearer.


It is fake


----------



## accio sacculus

ninia_guese said:


> Hi,
> Please help me check if this one is Real, i bought from online japan auction seller. ive been to Fendi Hong Kong shop and they do not carry this bag.
> 
> Fendi Kan I monster calfskin leather
> http://instagram.com/jtb_bagsmania


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

JessicaGirl said:


> Nevermind. It only ships to the States anyway. I was thinking about this B bag instead.
> https://www.annsfabulouscloseouts.c...ts/fi-j1029-14-fendi-large-black-patent-b-bag
> View attachment 3801299
> View attachment 3801300
> View attachment 3801301
> View attachment 3801302
> View attachment 3801304
> View attachment 3801305
> View attachment 3801306
> View attachment 3801310
> View attachment 3801311
> 
> Does this look authentic to you guys?


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

JessicaGirl said:


> http://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-spy-black-100461
> Considering this bag too. Wondering if it is real?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3801314
> View attachment 3801315
> View attachment 3801316
> View attachment 3801317
> View attachment 3801318
> View attachment 3801319
> View attachment 3801320


Looks good


----------



## shopaholic.10

shopaholic.10 said:


> Hey thanks for your help.
> Attached are close-ups of the RFID tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803216
> View attachment 3803217


Hey @accio sacculus just following up on this, would really appreciate if you can let me know your thoughts re authenticity as I went ahead and purchased it but would want to know your thoughts in case i need to return. Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Tdlx3

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


I am not confident at all about this item purchased on ebay  & I need help authenticating.


----------



## ferrero

Hello @accio sacculus ,
It is a pity that the link in my previous post was expired when you were back in the forum. The seller sent me a new link. Here I post again the details and the new link. Could you kindly authenticate this fendi bag for me? Many thanks before
Item name: fendi petite 2jours 
Seller: KdS
Item number: 8BH253-V01. 149-2580
Link: https://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acc.../fendi-2jours-small-authentiek-355025937.html 

Here I add the additional pictures for the hologram sticker and the tag. Is the picture clear enough? Otherwise I will ask the seller to send additional pictures. Thanks again!

Best regards,
Ferrero


----------



## yinnancy

Hello,

I'm looking to pick up an oversized peekaboo and would appreciate if somebody could kindly tell me whether or not this was real.
*
Item Name: *Fendi Romano Large Selleria Peekaboo Brown Leather Tote
*Item Number: *8BN210-Q0J-148-2516
*Seller ID: *onlybonafide
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Romano-Large-Selleria-Peekaboo-Brown-Leather-Tote-/362072673877?

Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

ferrero said:


> Hello @accio sacculus ,
> It is a pity that the link in my previous post was expired when you were back in the forum. The seller sent me a new link. Here I post again the details and the new link. Could you kindly authenticate this fendi bag for me? Many thanks before
> Item name: fendi petite 2jours
> Seller: KdS
> Item number: 8BH253-V01. 149-2580
> Link: https://www.2dehands.be/kleding-acc.../fendi-2jours-small-authentiek-355025937.html
> 
> Here I add the additional pictures for the hologram sticker and the tag. Is the picture clear enough? Otherwise I will ask the seller to send additional pictures. Thanks again!
> 
> Best regards,
> Ferrero


Need to see front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

yinnancy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to pick up an oversized peekaboo and would appreciate if somebody could kindly tell me whether or not this was real.
> *
> Item Name: *Fendi Romano Large Selleria Peekaboo Brown Leather Tote
> *Item Number: *8BN210-Q0J-148-2516
> *Seller ID: *onlybonafide
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Romano-Large-Selleria-Peekaboo-Brown-Leather-Tote-/362072673877?
> 
> Thanks!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> May I please ask for an opinion
> On this tote?
> 
> Item: fendi zucca tote
> Seller: cashinmybag
> Item #: 132990
> Link:https://www.cashinmybag.com/products/fendi-8bh198-brown-zucca-coated-canvas-tote
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.





accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram




Here are the photos requested plus a few more

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Hollyberry1213

Hello, I'm hoping you lovely experts can authenticate this (vintage?) wallet and bag that I picked up at my local Goodwill store. The wallet seems to be in better shape than the bag and the bag is missing the strap. If the items are indeed authentic, does anyone know the approximate resale value of these? Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi Authenticators. Reposting this. It must have been missed with all the posts you get. 
Hope you can authenticate it for me. 
Not sure though where i can find the leather serial tag or the serial stamp in this model. 



oceanhymn said:


> Hi.  Just starting my bag collection and am eyeing two Fendi bags. Would like to ask your expertise. Hope you can help me.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi To You bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  Luxury seller*


----------



## oceanhymn

Hi. Am also interested in this bag being sold by the same Luxury Reseller. 
Hope you can authenticate for me. 
Super thanks in advance. Really would like to own my first Fendi. 
*
Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
Link: Luxury Reseller*


----------



## Tdlx3

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


please help authenticate this fendi zucca crossbody ..no serial number found


----------



## kobi0279

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me authenticate this Fendi bag. The seller said that it's his mom's and she bought it from reebonz few years ago. The hologram sticker is not intact anymore. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Fendi Bag
Seller's Name: clearancebuddy123
Link: Cool find: HANDBAG: FENDI HANDBAG (AUTHENTIC) for S$59.90 http://carousell.com/p/122276057


----------



## kobi0279

Here is the hologram


----------



## shoyukoto

Can you please check my backpack?










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Can you please check my backpack?


----------



## trizia.santi

Hello TPF co-members! I recently received 3 vintage Fendi Baguette bags from my SO's mother whom I am helping declutter some of her designer items. Not that I am doubting the authenticity of the products I received from her, I just need to know flat out that the vintage Fendi bags we have are indeed authentic since we are selling them.

The first 2 bags are fully beaded Fendi Baguettes which I am guessing is from the 90s or late 80s. One is a Regular or a Small Baguette with circle patterns, and the other is a blue pochette style Baguette with tribal-ish designs. Small Baguette has the Fendi S.A.S. plaque inside and checks out well to me (but I could be wrong), but the pochette has no interior plaque, and what I find odd is that the Fendi engraving on the buckles are on the left side (most of the time I see them on the right). Both have no serial number anywhere inside (or maybe I just didn't look hard enough).



Blue pochette style Baguette



The Third one is not a beaded Baguette, has FENDI engraved on magnetic lock, has a plaque inside with a serial number, Fendi engraving on right buckle on both sides.




Since I can't upload more than 10 photos on a thread post, here is a link to a Google Drive folder with all the photos. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BwmQuivw9h8keHNXQ3MzZVBoQnM?usp=sharing


----------



## Kinda

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.



Help!
Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi By the Way. It doesn't have the hologram sticker inside just the RFID?

Fendi By The Way
8BL125-5QJ
	

		
			
		

		
	









https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272798238912 

Thank you,
Kinda


----------



## ferrero

Hello @accio sacculus 
Thanks for your response. Here I send you the additional pictures

Regards,
Ferrero


accio sacculus said:


> Need to see front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## linda83

Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I've linked the page to the auction and also posted my own photos of the bag. I wasn't able to find an RFID tag... Thanks in advance!

Item Name:  Mini 3Jours
Item Number: 202018091678
Seller ID: theyuppiecloset
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-FE...ther-Shopper-Coal-Palladium-2450/202018091678


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hello! Please help me authenticate this Mini Peekaboo. Thank you! 

*Item Name: Black Nappa Leather Mini Peekaboo Satchel Bag 8BN244
Item Number: 160412
Seller Name: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-black-nappa-leather-mini-peekaboo-satchel-bag-8bn244-88872.html*

Already purchased it. First pre-loved Fendi so I would appreciate any feedback on authentication.
Please let me know if anything is missing from this post. Thank you again!


----------



## Koltaiandras

Hi ,
I just bought this wool pompom fendi hat and i wpuld like to authenticate it please thanks for the help alot!


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Here are the photos requested plus a few more
> 
> Thank you for your help!!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hello, I'm hoping you lovely experts can authenticate this (vintage?) wallet and bag that I picked up at my local Goodwill store. The wallet seems to be in better shape than the bag and the bag is missing the strap. If the items are indeed authentic, does anyone know the approximate resale value of these? Thanks so much for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810722
> View attachment 3810723
> View attachment 3810724
> View attachment 3810725
> View attachment 3810726
> View attachment 3810727
> View attachment 3810728
> View attachment 3810729
> View attachment 3810730
> View attachment 3810731


Bag looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

Tdlx3 said:


> please help authenticate this fendi zucca crossbody ..no serial number found


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

kobi0279 said:


> Here is the hologram


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

trizia.santi said:


> Hello TPF co-members! I recently received 3 vintage Fendi Baguette bags from my SO's mother whom I am helping declutter some of her designer items. Not that I am doubting the authenticity of the products I received from her, I just need to know flat out that the vintage Fendi bags we have are indeed authentic since we are selling them.
> 
> The first 2 bags are fully beaded Fendi Baguettes which I am guessing is from the 90s or late 80s. One is a Regular or a Small Baguette with circle patterns, and the other is a blue pochette style Baguette with tribal-ish designs. Small Baguette has the Fendi S.A.S. plaque inside and checks out well to me (but I could be wrong), but the pochette has no interior plaque, and what I find odd is that the Fendi engraving on the buckles are on the left side (most of the time I see them on the right). Both have no serial number anywhere inside (or maybe I just didn't look hard enough).
> View attachment 3812946
> 
> 
> Blue pochette style Baguette
> View attachment 3812956
> 
> 
> The Third one is not a beaded Baguette, has FENDI engraved on magnetic lock, has a plaque inside with a serial number, Fendi engraving on right buckle on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 3812958
> 
> 
> Since I can't upload more than 10 photos on a thread post, here is a link to a Google Drive folder with all the photos. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0BwmQuivw9h8keHNXQ3MzZVBoQnM?usp=sharing


All three are fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Kinda said:


> Help!
> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi By the Way. It doesn't have the hologram sticker inside just the RFID?
> 
> Fendi By The Way
> 8BL125-5QJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813313
> View attachment 3813314
> View attachment 3813315
> View attachment 3813316
> View attachment 3813317
> View attachment 3813319
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272798238912
> 
> Thank you,
> Kinda


Looks ok


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



Phew  thank you so much accio sacculus! I'm so grateful for the help!


----------



## accio sacculus

ferrero said:


> Hello @accio sacculus
> Thanks for your response. Here I send you the additional pictures
> 
> Regards,
> Ferrero


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

linda83 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I've linked the page to the auction and also posted my own photos of the bag. I wasn't able to find an RFID tag... Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Mini 3Jours
> Item Number: 202018091678
> Seller ID: theyuppiecloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-FE...ther-Shopper-Coal-Palladium-2450/202018091678
> 
> View attachment 3815747
> View attachment 3815748
> View attachment 3815749
> View attachment 3815750
> View attachment 3815751
> View attachment 3815752


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

chanel4evernever said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this Mini Peekaboo. Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: Black Nappa Leather Mini Peekaboo Satchel Bag 8BN244
> Item Number: 160412
> Seller Name: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-black-nappa-leather-mini-peekaboo-satchel-bag-8bn244-88872.html*
> 
> Already purchased it. First pre-loved Fendi so I would appreciate any feedback on authentication.
> Please let me know if anything is missing from this post. Thank you again!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

Koltaiandras said:


> Hi ,
> I just bought this wool pompom fendi hat and i wpuld like to authenticate it please thanks for the help alot!


Please read Post #1 for posting format and rules...


----------



## kobi0279

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Wow! Thank you very much


----------



## shoyukoto

shoyukoto said:


> Can you please check my backpack?
> View attachment 3812892
> View attachment 3812893
> View attachment 3812894
> View attachment 3812895
> View attachment 3812896
> View attachment 3812897
> View attachment 3812898
> View attachment 3812899
> View attachment 3812900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please check my backpack?


Item Name: Monster Nylon Backpack (?) -- can see on the tag too


----------



## Koltaiandras

accio sacculus said:


> Please read Post #1 for posting format and rules...


Actually i did and i dont know what i did wrong could u explain


----------



## linda83

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back...



Thanks so much for taking a look, *accio sacculus*! Unfortunately, this bag doesn't have the fabric tag with RFID! There's no remnant of it on the bag. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## eternal_sunshine

Item name: fendi kan I
Seller: luxurynextseason.com

Please help me authenticate this item that I bought off a person who claims to be an authorized fendi seller. When I received the bag, the smell of it is very strong, but not of leather. The chains feel very cheaply made and extremely light. And the bag itself doesn't feel like it's real leather either.


----------



## tienqa

Could someone help me with this one? Thank you
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-By-Th...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## ferrero

Thanks a lot @accio sacculus . I really appreciate it 
Best regards,
Ferrero


accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

eternal_sunshine said:


> Item name: fendi kan I
> Seller: luxurynextseason.com
> 
> Please help me authenticate this item that I bought off a person who claims to be an authorized fendi seller. When I received the bag, the smell of it is very strong, but not of leather. The chains feel very cheaply made and extremely light. And the bag itself doesn't feel like it's real leather either.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

linda83 said:


> Thanks so much for taking a look, *accio sacculus*! Unfortunately, this bag doesn't have the fabric tag with RFID! There's no remnant of it on the bag. Is that a bad sign?


I would stay away then...


----------



## accio sacculus

Koltaiandras said:


> Actually i did and i dont know what i did wrong could u explain


*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*

*If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know it):
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos*


----------



## trizia.santi

accio sacculus said:


> All three are fake


OH NO!  May I ask how you were able to determine? I need to tell my SO's mum and explain


----------



## jayviebp

Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag 
Item name: Fendi bag
Item number: n/a
Seller: branded ukay ukay bags (facebook seller)
Link: https://www.facebook.com/Branded-ukay-ukay-bags-613215975482326/


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Hello can someone please help me authenticate this? Would really appreciate it. Thank you very much.
Item name: i think its a vintage fendi zucchino tote (not sure the exact item name sorry)
Item number: na
Seller: (private seller) djoms


----------



## worm123

Dear Authenticator,
Please help me authentic this  Fendi Mini Peekaboo bag. I was told this is an Authentic Fendi mini Peekaboo but i am not sure if it is as there are a few areas that has caused concern to me. One very obvious thing is the Hologram is half peeling off, I don't think this is normal. Please help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

jayviebp said:


> Hi. Kindly authenticate this bag
> Item name: Fendi bag
> Item number: n/a
> Seller: branded ukay ukay bags (facebook seller)
> Link: https://www.facebook.com/Branded-ukay-ukay-bags-613215975482326/
> 
> View attachment 3822415
> 
> View attachment 3822416
> 
> View attachment 3822418
> 
> View attachment 3822419
> 
> View attachment 3822423
> 
> View attachment 3822424
> 
> View attachment 3822425
> 
> View attachment 3822427
> 
> View attachment 3822428


Looks ok


----------



## jayviebp

accio sacculus said:


> Looks ok



Thank you


----------



## amstevens714

May I please ask for assistance with this spy?

Item: fendi spy bag
Seller: yoogiscloset
Item#: 161347
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-89752.html

Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.


----------



## Kikilly

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucca Chef
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:Kikilly
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called I would great. Thanks. I'm new so I don't know how exactly this works.
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors.


----------



## Kikilly

would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called I would great. I'm new here so I'm not sure how this works.


----------



## Kikilly

would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called I would great. I'm new here so I'm not sure how this works.


----------



## Kikilly

Item: Fendi Zucca chef
That's all I know. 

would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. I purchased this at a local high end consignment and want to make sure that it is authentic. Also if you know what the bag is called I would great. I'm new please help.


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag. 

*Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo Small
*Item Number: 292186272943*
*Seller ID: italiadelux09*
*Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292186272943?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> May I please ask for assistance with this spy?
> 
> Item: fendi spy bag
> Seller: yoogiscloset
> Item#: 161347
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-brown-nappa-leather-spy-bag-89752.html
> 
> Thank you so much for any help you might be able to provide.


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me to authenticate this bag.
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo Small
> *Item Number: 292186272943
> Seller ID: italiadelux09
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/292186272943?ul_noapp=true*


Looks good


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you very much for your prompt reply


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



Thank you SO much! I know I'm VERY late to the SPY game but I've always loved this bag  thank you thank you!


----------



## Tdlx3

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


authenticate this fendi:
*Item Name:Auth FENDI wide strip shoulder bag
Item Number: 112571143209
Seller ID:lourocc        
Link:https://www.ebay.com/sch/lourocc/m....s8UAAOSwYLNZwpIe&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562*


----------



## Rosalinda Sorto

hi everyone!
*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name: MONSTER PEEK A BOO MENS CROSSB0DY BAG
Item Number: 
Seller ID:
Link:*
i need help authenticating this Mens Fendi Peek A Boo Monster shoulder strap bag. My mom works part time as a housekeeper for a business similar to airbnb in NYC. this bag was left behind and she was allowed to take it home, but now I'm wondering why if its supposedly cost so much money. i don't know anything about luxury handbags. please help! i'd like to sell it cause i really need the money for tuition. thanks in advance 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/w6vxw0r1prolxbz/AAABlGq8iU5Zrb-jV_ddX4nla?dl=0


----------



## wsdowse

worm123 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> Please help me authentic this  Fendi Mini Peekaboo bag. I was told this is an Authentic Fendi mini Peekaboo but i am not sure if it is as there are a few areas that has caused concern to me. One very obvious thing is the Hologram is half peeling off, I don't think this is normal. Please help. Thanks in advance.


Good luck--I am having the same problem...


----------



## wsdowse

reseirs said:


> Xxxxxxx


So frustrating--I'm having the same problem.


----------



## wsdowse

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo!
Purchased here:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ium-checkered-pequin-peekabo-bag-w-slash-tags


----------



## Tdlx3

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> 
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





amstevens714 said:


> Thank you SO much! I know I'm VERY late to the SPY game but I've always loved this bag  thank you thank you!





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


authenticate this fendi:
Striped crossbody


----------



## mateng04

Please help me authenticate this bag.
Item: Fendi medium 2jour
Item number: N/A
Seller: Yanni Nuux at Facebook
Link:


----------



## tmleidy

I'm sorry - I don't know how to "post" to this thread, so I hit "Reply".

Hello! I am interested in a Fendi micro purse that is listed through shopgoodwill.com.  They tell me it has not been authenticated.  It is adorable, and unusual, however, my husband does not want me to take a risk since it's not been authenticated and it would be a "very major" purchase in his eyes.  I would very much appreciate your knowledge as to whether you think it is authentic. 

Item name:  Python Fendi AE65871 Purse with Orange Handles
Item number: 43695283
Seller ID: Goodwill Industries of Mid Michigan
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/43695283

I have found an almost identical purse on ebay:

Item name:  Fendi Python Messenger Bag
Item number: 263220042620
Seller: entrenousonline
Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PYTHO...042620?hash=item3d49231b7c:g:2zcAAOSw0hlZFQbs

Thank you so much!    Toni


----------



## mateng04

mateng04 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. accio sacculus
> Item: Fendi medium 2jour
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: Yanni Nuux at Facebook
> Link:


Need to put an offer quickly. I was ready to take it but then I noticed there is something weird in the card. Item seems not matching the description. would appreciate if I can get a reply soon. Thanks!


----------



## Annawakes

Hi lovely authenticators, could you please authenticate this charm and strap?  Thank you! 
1.
*Item Name: Fendi Pink Backpack Monster Eyes Fur Key Chain and Bag Charm 
Item Number: 167635
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-pink-backpack-monster-eyes-fur-key-chain-and-bag-charm-90211.html

2.
Item Name: Fendi Strap You Heart Shoulder Strap for Handbag, Red/Bordeaux/Black  
Item Number: 182788396733
Seller ID: luxurybox2014 
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Strap...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## gudstuffjd

Dear Authenticators - Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below?  I purchased it and would appreciate a second opinion.  Photos below are from the original listing and some are of my own.  Thank you in advance!

Item: Fendi Vitello Elite Medium Buggies Monster Roll Tote Yellow Black
Listing No.: 232489415063
Seller: yding1234

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-F...xJ%2B1bwN74eI3H9tQmf4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## BScott

*







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name: FENDI Iridia
Item Number: FF 0040/S 
Seller ID: findrealdealnoteasy
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/332391562436 *

Hi please help!


----------



## nikkich

hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. Thank you and kind regards

Item: Fendi bag

Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/6805989/fendi-original-prava-koza


----------



## Sora_V

Hello Authenticators, could you please help authenticate this card holder?
*Item Name: Fendi Crosshatched Leather Card Case (I googled and this style looks similar to the item)*
*Link : *https://item.rakuten.co.jp/jumblestore/2329860144463/
*Attach photos:
*


----------



## dioraddict15

Item name: genuine Fendi handbag
Item number: 232507891853
Seller ID: justclick56
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/genuine-fendi-handbag/232507891853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Hi there, please can you authenticate this Fendi baguette. If you need anymore photos, please let me know. Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Teddy.83

Hello, I purchased a fendi peekaboo pouchette in red leather on eBay and wondered if you would be so kind to tell me if it's authentic. 
Here is the eBay link  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332396255570
The eBay ad has most pics but I have uploaded more below. It looks real but I want to check as she had no receipt. Thank you


----------



## Applepharm

Hi everyone, not sure if this is the correct place to post my question but I was wondering if it's normal that the RFID tag is hard to pull out of a mini peekaboo? Like it appears the lining is stuck inside. Any input would be much appreciated


----------



## Applepharm

Hi authenticators, 
Could someone kindly please check whether this bag is authentic? Much appreciated xxx

Item name: Fendi selleria mini peekaboo
Item link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-/322783708002?txnId=0
Seller: pbp31

Please find attached additional photos that I took.


----------



## VIAMEY

Hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi 2 Jours medium bag. Many thanks


----------



## VIAMEY

Here is more pics. Please help legit. Thanks
Kind regards


----------



## diva1029

Item Name: Huge Fendi Tote
Item Number: 282665310741
Seller ID: spunkysparkling
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282665310741


----------



## diva1029




----------



## diva1029

diva1029 said:


> Item Name: Huge Fendi Tote
> Item Number: 282665310741
> Seller ID: spunkysparkling
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282665310741
> View attachment 3846866
> View attachment 3846867


----------



## mrxcluziv

Hello, 
I would appreciate help authenticating this bag. It is my wife's and I wanted to sell it for her on eBay but wanted to make sure it was 100% authentic first.


----------



## june79

Dear girls, hello, please help me with this bag

*Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Bag
*Item Number: *253197970311
*Seller ID: *alisifasim_0
*Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/253197970311?ul_noapp=true


----------



## yinnancy

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and RFID tag, front and back



Here are the additional requested photos:







Thank you!


----------



## ajs7908

"Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it): UNKNOWN
Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A
Attach photos PHOTOS ADDED

IS THIS AUTHENTIC? thank you!

Please understand that all authenticators on this forum are volunteers who donate their time our of their busy lives to provide this authentication service.  We are not required to give an opinion if the above information is not provided.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lovelouis98

*Hi fendi bag expert please help authenticate this bag. I brought it from someone and stated it was authentic. It it in use Preowned condition. Leather is very soft. I don't know anything about fendi bags. Thanks in advance. Also the hologram sticker is no longer attached.




Item Name (if you know it): fendi mini peekaboo 
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos


*


----------



## ajs7908

lovelouis98 said:


> *Hi fendi bag expert please help authenticate this bag. I brought it from someone and stated it was authentic. It it in use Preowned condition. Leather is very soft. I don't know anything about fendi bags. Thanks in advance. Also the hologram sticker is no longer attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): fendi mini peekaboo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> *


is the hologram a sticker on your finger? or is it on the bag?


----------



## AS1207

Hello, Wondering if you could help me authenticate this mens Peekaboo with metallic stitching. Thanks 
Item Name: Peekaboo in black roman leather with metallic stitching
Item Number: 7VA388 74D F0GXN
Seller ID: swanwalk123
Link:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-PEE...392201?hash=item1a36f84dc9:g:lYEAAOSwgchZcmDB


----------



## lovelouis98

ajs7908 said:


> is the hologram a sticker on your finger? or is it on the bag?


My finger


----------



## ajs7908

than no it is not authentic. that sticker does not come off. i would wait to confirm with the experts on here, but as far as I know, that should be permanent on the tag


----------



## lovelouis98

ajs7908 said:


> than no it is not authentic. that sticker does not come off. i would wait to confirm with the experts on here, but as far as I know, that should be permanent on the tag



Thank you, I thought you was one of the expert. You maybe right though. I would be very sad. I heard that some authentic bags after years of wear it would peel off. But I'm not an expert


----------



## diva1029

Gentle bump on this please Post #s 7528-7530
Thanks!


----------



## Luna_S

Dear Fendi community, 

Please authenticate this 3Jours for me, the seller says that it does not have a hologram and he no longer has the certificates or receipt. Thank you so much!


----------



## Applebelle

Hollyberry1213 said:


> Hello, I'm hoping you lovely experts can authenticate this (vintage?) wallet and bag that I picked up at my local Goodwill store. The wallet seems to be in better shape than the bag and the bag is missing the strap. If the items are indeed authentic, does anyone know the approximate resale value of these? Thanks so much for any help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3810722
> View attachment 3810723
> View attachment 3810724
> View attachment 3810725
> View attachment 3810726
> View attachment 3810727
> View attachment 3810728
> View attachment 3810729
> View attachment 3810730
> View attachment 3810731





linda83 said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this bag. I've linked the page to the auction and also posted my own photos of the bag. I wasn't able to find an RFID tag... Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name:  Mini 3Jours
> Item Number: 202018091678
> Seller ID: theyuppiecloset
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-AUTH-FE...ther-Shopper-Coal-Palladium-2450/202018091678
> 
> View attachment 3815747
> View attachment 3815748
> View attachment 3815749
> View attachment 3815750
> View attachment 3815751
> View attachment 3815752










accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the interior pocket...we need to see a pic of that...




Hello! Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag 


accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the interior pocket...we need to see a pic of that...



Hello! Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I am just new here in Purse Forum. 
*
Item Name:Fendi Zucca Canvas Leather Shoulder Bag

Item Number:
132333876094

Seller ID:Brandolls

Link:http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-FE...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

Hello, I need your help! Is this bag authentic? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi...89729&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851#viTabs_0


----------



## eb08

Hello,
I recently bought this bag from Vestiaire site, but I'm not familiar with Fendi product. There's  no hologram and authenticity card but has a leather serial number. Can someone please authenticate this for me? 
Thanks a lot!!
Item: FENDI Mini Peekaboo 
Source: Vestiaire Collective




View attachment 3856626


View attachment 3856629


----------



## eb08

Hello, 
I recently bought this bag from Vestiaire site, but I'm not familiar with Fendi product. There's  no hologram and authenticity card but has a leather serial number. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
Thanks a lot!!
Item: FENDI Mini Peekaboo
Source: Vestiaire Collective


----------



## eb08

Sorry for the repititive post and images, something went wrong. Thank you very much in advance !


----------



## accio sacculus

eb08 said:


> Hello,
> I recently bought this bag from Vestiaire site, but I'm not familiar with Fendi product. There's  no hologram and authenticity card but has a leather serial number. Can someone please authenticate this for me?
> Thanks a lot!!
> Item: FENDI Mini Peekaboo
> Source: Vestiaire Collective
> 
> View attachment 3856635
> View attachment 3856636
> View attachment 3856637
> View attachment 3856638
> View attachment 3856639
> View attachment 3856640
> View attachment 3856641
> View attachment 3856642
> View attachment 3856643
> View attachment 3856644


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Dear girls, hello, please help me with this bag
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Bag
> *Item Number: *253197970311
> *Seller ID: *alisifasim_0
> *Link: *http://www.ebay.com/itm/253197970311?ul_noapp=true


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

wsdowse said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo!
> Purchased here:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...ium-checkered-pequin-peekabo-bag-w-slash-tags
> 
> View attachment 3833717
> View attachment 3833715
> View attachment 3833714
> View attachment 3833712
> View attachment 3833711
> View attachment 3833710
> View attachment 3833709
> View attachment 3833708
> View attachment 3833707
> View attachment 3833706


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

mateng04 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag.
> Item: Fendi medium 2jour
> Item number: N/A
> Seller: Yanni Nuux at Facebook
> Link:


Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

tmleidy said:


> I'm sorry - I don't know how to "post" to this thread, so I hit "Reply".
> 
> Hello! I am interested in a Fendi micro purse that is listed through shopgoodwill.com.  They tell me it has not been authenticated.  It is adorable, and unusual, however, my husband does not want me to take a risk since it's not been authenticated and it would be a "very major" purchase in his eyes.  I would very much appreciate your knowledge as to whether you think it is authentic.
> 
> Item name:  Python Fendi AE65871 Purse with Orange Handles
> Item number: 43695283
> Seller ID: Goodwill Industries of Mid Michigan
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/43695283
> 
> I have found an almost identical purse on ebay:
> 
> Item name:  Fendi Python Messenger Bag
> Item number: 263220042620
> Seller: entrenousonline
> Link:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PYTHO...042620?hash=item3d49231b7c:g:2zcAAOSw0hlZFQbs
> 
> Thank you so much!    Toni


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

gudstuffjd said:


> Dear Authenticators - Can you please kindly authenticate the bag below?  I purchased it and would appreciate a second opinion.  Photos below are from the original listing and some are of my own.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item: Fendi Vitello Elite Medium Buggies Monster Roll Tote Yellow Black
> Listing No.: 232489415063
> Seller: yding1234
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Vitello-Elite-Medium-Buggies-Monster-Roll-Tote-Yellow-Black-/232489415063?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=3NqU7%2FaVxJ%2B1bwN74eI3H9tQmf4%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838169
> View attachment 3838172
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838173
> View attachment 3838174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3838170


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

BScott said:


> *
> View attachment 3839077
> View attachment 3839078
> View attachment 3839079
> View attachment 3839080
> View attachment 3839081
> View attachment 3839082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Iridia
> Item Number: FF 0040/S
> Seller ID: findrealdealnoteasy
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/332391562436 *
> 
> Hi please help!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

nikkich said:


> hello, could you please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. Thank you and kind regards
> 
> Item: Fendi bag
> 
> Link: http://mojekrpice.hr/items/torbe-i-novcanici/6805989/fendi-original-prava-koza


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Sora_V said:


> Hello Authenticators, could you please help authenticate this card holder?
> *Item Name: Fendi Crosshatched Leather Card Case (I googled and this style looks similar to the item)
> Link : *https://item.rakuten.co.jp/jumblestore/2329860144463/
> *Attach photos:*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

dioraddict15 said:


> Item name: genuine Fendi handbag
> Item number: 232507891853
> Seller ID: justclick56
> Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/genuine-fendi-handbag/232507891853?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> Hi there, please can you authenticate this Fendi baguette. If you need anymore photos, please let me know. Many thanks for your assistance.


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Teddy.83 said:


> Hello, I purchased a fendi peekaboo pouchette in red leather on eBay and wondered if you would be so kind to tell me if it's authentic.
> Here is the eBay link  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332396255570
> The eBay ad has most pics but I have uploaded more below. It looks real but I want to check as she had no receipt. Thank you


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Applepharm said:


> View attachment 3844583
> View attachment 3844584
> View attachment 3844585
> View attachment 3844586
> View attachment 3844587
> View attachment 3844588
> View attachment 3844590
> View attachment 3844591
> View attachment 3844592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi authenticators,
> Could someone kindly please check whether this bag is authentic? Much appreciated xxx
> 
> Item name: Fendi selleria mini peekaboo
> Item link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-/322783708002?txnId=0
> Seller: pbp31
> 
> Please find attached additional photos that I took.


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

diva1029 said:


> View attachment 3846868


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## tabwm

I got this from a friend and need to authenticate it.  It is an older bag.  Thank you for the help!  Sorry.  Just realized this is on the wrong place and I cannot see how to delete.


----------



## tabwm

Can you authenticate this Fendi purse that I received?  Do you know the name of the bag?


----------



## AudreyLayne

Hi. Looking for help on this one. Thanks!
Item name: vintage fendi tote designer classic monogram 
Item number: 232529588899
Seller ID: allthsbags
Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/232529588899


----------



## accio sacculus

AudreyLayne said:


> Hi. Looking for help on this one. Thanks!
> Item name: vintage fendi tote designer classic monogram
> Item number: 232529588899
> Seller ID: allthsbags
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/i/232529588899


Looks okay


----------



## AudreyLayne

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thank you!!!


----------



## bfrye1988

*I found this bag at a local Thrift Store and have already purchased it but it is killing me to know if this is the genuine article or not. The person selling the bag at the thrift store told me that it was a vintage piece which is why there wasn't a **hologram and there was only the serial number stamped in the bag. it seemed almost too good to be true and I spent about $20 but I could have been ripped off (because non-designer bags are only $5 at this particular thrift shop). *
*
Item Name (if you know   it): UNKNOWN
Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A*
*Attach photos*








*The above pic is the lining fabric (leather).*


----------



## shelliemay

Dear authenticator, can you please kindly help to authenticate this mini peekaboo? I paid deposit but found that the dustbag and cards are off. PLEASE HELP!

Item name : Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Seller : Preloved Branded Bag Facebook Group


----------



## tabwm

tabwm said:


> Can you authenticate this Fendi purse that I received?  Do you know the name of the bag?


Any idea on authentic or not?


----------



## GrandIsleGirl

Hi. Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours Medium: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jou...d=252282445015&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042

Thanks!


----------



## gudstuffjd

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you for responding!


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for #7566


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for #7566


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for #7566


----------



## shelliemay

Additional photos for #7566


----------



## Patia58

Dear Authenticator, Please help me auhenticate this before i place an auction.
*Item Name: FENDI PEEKABOO
Item Number:NOT PROVIDED BY SELLER
Seller ID: Pontresina8 
Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/m...kaboo-schwarz/v/an941584838/?cta=postquestion

THANK YOU







*


----------



## Fendi obsession

HI I am
New to TPF and don’t know how to do this. 
Is it okay to post a question and pics here?
Would someone help me Authenticate this be baguette 
These are the pics I have
Thanks


----------



## Teddy.83

Teddy.83 said:


> Hello, I purchased a fendi peekaboo pouchette in red leather on eBay and wondered if you would be so kind to tell me if it's authentic.
> Here is the eBay link  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/332396255570
> The eBay ad has most pics but I have uploaded more below. It looks real but I want to check as she had no receipt. Thank you


Thank you


----------



## Teddy.83

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much


----------



## Fendi obsession

AWeidler said:


> Someone please, please, please help  if this bag is fake, I have to return it today (17/June/2015).
> 
> Thank you, thank you.


Hi! Did you find out if it was authentic or not?
Purchased one similar!
Thanks 
D


----------



## GrandIsleGirl

GrandIsleGirl said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours Medium:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour-Medium-Leather-Handbag-Brown/252282445015?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=e383a5679b8845cca3dee09e71c99d16&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=252282445015&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thanks!


Sending more pictures.
Thanks.


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Hello, could someone please help authenticate this Fendi bag? I don't know too much about it only that i was told it is a vintage Fendi and that they didn't have serial numbers before the 80's. I hope you can help! That is Fendi name inside the bag.
*Item Name (Maybe Fendi Zucca):
Link (https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ows3j67tllmoh83/AAA11UapZMrAVRLEZEcyevoIa?dl=0):
Attach photos




*


----------



## Licastra

Hi there - brand new here and wanted some help autheticating this small fendi spy I bought online. The hologram sticker was a little peeled off but came off when I tried to put it back on (it is a vintage bag so not sure how good the glue on these halograms are). Also I noticed the serial number on the leather strip faces an opposite direction than normal. On my other baby spy's the serial numbers on the leather strip are backwards compared to the metal fendi logo. Everything else seems normal (logos and super bubbly) but I figure I'd check with you ladies! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sfrank

Hi everyone,
Where is the best place I can take my fendi selleria peekaboo bag to get professionally authenticated?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kim1992

ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy


Pls help, i just wanna check if this is rare fendi 2jour crocodile bag And if its authentic


----------



## Kim1992

Please help i wanna know if this is rare fendi 2jour crocodile bag And if its authentic. Thank u guys!


----------



## jencloset

Hi, I’m keen to purchase a fendi peekaboo from this seller. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag?

Seller: Anncy7
Name of the bag: Fendi Peekaboo Regular
http://carousell.com/p/98969390
http://carousell.com/p/100051626

Thank you so much!


----------



## PoisedPose

Hi, I just purchased this Fendi Monster Roll Tote. Would you be so kind as to help me authenticate my bag? Thanks in advance!

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Monster Roll Tote
Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJ Maxx


----------



## Lexdo

Hello everybody,
Could you guys please help me out in authenticating this Fendi bag? Many thanks.


----------



## jencloset

jencloset said:


> Hi, I’m keen to purchase a fendi peekaboo from this seller. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Seller: Anncy7
> Name of the bag: Fendi Peekaboo Regular
> http://carousell.com/p/98969390
> http://carousell.com/p/100051626
> 
> Thank you so much!


Hi, I have requested for some additional pics for your review. Thank you!


----------



## thatsme123

Hello could you please help me with this bag,
Item name : Fendi Nappa Mini Peekaboo
Item Number : 199586
Seller ID : FASHIONPHILE
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-black-199586


----------



## Dphil23

Hello could someone please authenticate this Fendi wallet. Thank you!  

Item Name: Fendi Selleria Turnlock Wallet
Item Number: 209820
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-pebbled-calfskin-selleria-turn-lock-wallet-mou-209820


----------



## LisaSushi

Hi can someone please tell me if this is Fake fendi? She says she got it at the Vegas fendi store. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks.

https://bnc.lt/focc/brFF7BAaSH


----------



## LisaSushi

Is this fake? The serial number is not 15-17 numbers. https://bnc.lt/focc/Gyj1Y74aSH


----------



## Junieee

Hi I’m asking for a quick authentication for this fendi zucca belt I’m to be swapping with if someone can help me out seller threw out dustbag has no receipt says he bought off his friend and I went through my legit belt buyer but he’s unsure if it’s real or fake he says fake mostly but I’d like to be 100% sure please help me ASAP I’m suppose to meet in a couple of hours


----------



## Junieee

Hi need help with this ASAP 
Item name-fendi zucca belt all white as seller says it’s authentic but my belt authenticator is iffy about it please help pics are attached suppose to meet today please help me out thank you in advance seller threw out dust bag as he says and he bought it off his friend who he says purchased in America


----------



## Junieee

7C0250-X53
128-2446 is serial number


----------



## LilMissCutie

Could you please help me with this bag charm? Ebay is selling it but now I'm kinda worried. I thought I might've seen a fake chanel boy in their store. 
Item name : Fendi Mini Karlito
Item Number : 332436492695
Seller ID : eastvalestore

Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Women-39-s-F...-Handbag-Charm-Keychain-/332436492695?txnId=0


----------



## jencloset

jencloset said:


> Hi, I have requested for some additional pics for your review. Thank you!



Hi authenticator, I’ve requested for clearer pics of the hardware and tags. Would greatly appreciate your help to authenticate this bag.


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Hi everyone im a newbiee here, i bought my first ever designer bag which is fendi kan i monster eye chain bag. (this is from japan pawnshop as stated by the seller even with receipt)                                                                 item name: fendi Kan I monster eyes chain seller name: jtbbagsmania of instagram


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Sweetiehunnybee said:


> View attachment 3877636
> View attachment 3877639
> View attachment 3877640
> View attachment 3877641
> View attachment 3877642
> View attachment 3877644
> View attachment 3877645
> View attachment 3877647
> View attachment 3877648
> View attachment 3877649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone im a newbiee here, i bought my first ever designer bag which is fendi kan i monster eye chain bag. (this is from japan pawnshop as stated by the seller even with receipt)                                                                 item name: fendi Kan I monster eyes chain seller name: jtbbagsmania of instagram


Another picture : i almost peel off the hologram as im having difficulty getting pictures of it. I want to cut it huhu. Help me authenticate this please


----------



## accio sacculus

LilMissCutie said:


> Could you please help me with this bag charm? Ebay is selling it but now I'm kinda worried. I thought I might've seen a fake chanel boy in their store.
> Item name : Fendi Mini Karlito
> Item Number : 332436492695
> Seller ID : eastvalestore
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Women-39-s-F...-Handbag-Charm-Keychain-/332436492695?txnId=0


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

bfrye1988 said:


> *I found this bag at a local Thrift Store and have already purchased it but it is killing me to know if this is the genuine article or not. The person selling the bag at the thrift store told me that it was a vintage piece which is why there wasn't a **hologram and there was only the serial number stamped in the bag. it seemed almost too good to be true and I spent about $20 but I could have been ripped off (because non-designer bags are only $5 at this particular thrift shop). *
> *
> Item Name (if you know   it): UNKNOWN
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A*
> *Attach photos*
> View attachment 3863454
> View attachment 3863456
> View attachment 3863458
> View attachment 3863459
> View attachment 3863460
> View attachment 3863461
> View attachment 3863467
> 
> *The above pic is the lining fabric (leather).*
> View attachment 3863468


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

shelliemay said:


> Dear authenticator, can you please kindly help to authenticate this mini peekaboo? I paid deposit but found that the dustbag and cards are off. PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Item name : Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Seller : Preloved Branded Bag Facebook Group


Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

GrandIsleGirl said:


> Hi. Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2Jours Medium:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jour-Medium-Leather-Handbag-Brown/252282445015?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=41375&meid=e383a5679b8845cca3dee09e71c99d16&pid=100033&rk=1&rkt=8&sd=252282445015&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> Thanks!


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

shelliemay said:


> Additional photos for #7566


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Patia58 said:


> Dear Authenticator, Please help me auhenticate this before i place an auction.
> *Item Name: FENDI PEEKABOO
> Item Number:NOT PROVIDED BY SELLER
> Seller ID: Pontresina8
> Link: https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/m...kaboo-schwarz/v/an941584838/?cta=postquestion
> 
> THANK YOU
> View attachment 3864423
> View attachment 3864424
> View attachment 3864425
> View attachment 3864426
> View attachment 3864427
> View attachment 3864428
> View attachment 3864429
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number, RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Kim1992 said:


> Please help i wanna know if this is rare fendi 2jour crocodile bag And if its authentic. Thank u guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869731


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

jencloset said:


> Hi, I’m keen to purchase a fendi peekaboo from this seller. Could you please help me to authenticate the bag?
> 
> Seller: Anncy7
> Name of the bag: Fendi Peekaboo Regular
> http://carousell.com/p/98969390
> http://carousell.com/p/100051626
> 
> Thank you so much!


Your links aren't working


----------



## accio sacculus

PoisedPose said:


> Hi, I just purchased this Fendi Monster Roll Tote. Would you be so kind as to help me authenticate my bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Monster Roll Tote
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJ Maxx
> View attachment 3871288
> View attachment 3871289
> View attachment 3871290
> View attachment 3871291
> View attachment 3871292
> View attachment 3871293
> View attachment 3871294
> View attachment 3871295


Thank you for providing the source of your purchase, however we need clear close up pics of the serial number, hologram and RFID tag, front and back to authenticiate.


----------



## accio sacculus

jencloset said:


> Hi, I have requested for some additional pics for your review. Thank you!


Need to see the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

thatsme123 said:


> Hello could you please help me with this bag,
> Item name : Fendi Nappa Mini Peekaboo
> Item Number : 199586
> Seller ID : FASHIONPHILE
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-black-199586


Thank you for using the correct format for authentication.
Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Dphil23 said:


> Hello could someone please authenticate this Fendi wallet. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Selleria Turnlock Wallet
> Item Number: 209820
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-pebbled-calfskin-selleria-turn-lock-wallet-mou-209820


Thank you for using the correct format for authentication.
Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Help me please authenticate this  item: fendi kan i monster eyes bag item store: jtbbagsmania of instagram(this is from japan secondhandshop as stated by the seller thanks) thanks in advance 


Sweetiehunnybee said:


> View attachment 3877636
> View attachment 3877639
> View attachment 3877640
> View attachment 3877641
> View attachment 3877642
> View attachment 3877644
> View attachment 3877645
> View attachment 3877647
> View attachment 3877648
> View attachment 3877649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone im a newbiee here, i bought my first ever designer bag which is fendi kan i monster eye chain bag. (this is from japan pawnshop as stated by the seller even with receipt)                                                                 item name: fendi Kan I monster eyes chain seller name: jtbbagsmania of instagram


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Additional pict


Sweetiehunnybee said:


> Help me please authenticate this  item: fendi kan i monster eyes bag item store: jtbbagsmania of instagram(this is from japan secondhandshop as stated by the seller thanks) thanks in advance


Additional pictures of serial and tag


----------



## jknicolas

Trying to see if I can score on one of these monster key charms. Please kindly authenticate this item. Thank you in advance.
*Item Name:* Fendi Bag Bug Buggie Mohawk Owl Monster Fur Charm Key Chain Pink Fuchsia Yellow
*Item Number: *41d3968926
*Seller ID: * maarygoroundb
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-...732326?hash=item41d3968926:g:I2gAAOSwPAxZ~8O3


----------



## AP919

*Hi, even though I'm generally good at authenticating things myself, and the seller provided pictures of the receipt, etc. just like I do in my listings, you never know these days, so before I pay, I'd like to make sure.  There's no picture of the serial number, and as she mentioned in the listing, she's out of town, so I can't get that, but everything else is there.  Thanks!

Item Name: 8M0357 mini pouch crossbody
Item Number: 
232551727070

Seller ID: 050787h
Link:*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mini...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


----------



## Cherryfashion

Hi,

Could you plase help me authenticate? Thank you 

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo regular
Item Number: 104660089
Seller ID: ingrid
Link: https://www.finn.no/bap/forsale/ad.html?finnkode=104660089
*


----------



## Dphil23

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for authentication.
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back





accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for authentication.
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back



Here are additional pictures. I could not find a hologram sticker though  this is everything that came with it.


----------



## Fendi obsession

ariele91 said:


> this is the photo of hologram please need your help


Hi! Dis they tell u if it is authentic?
Thanks


----------



## Fendi obsession

nygrl said:


> Oh, that's great news! Thank you so much for your help!! Been wanting a 2Jours for a while now





accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Hi. I have a fendi petite 2jours in flamingo color. The leather tag has the same serial number as yours and nygurl.
Do you think fendi uses the same serial numbers on some bags?
Thanks


----------



## LilMissCutie

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake



Thank you. I just sent a message to the seller and requested to return and get a refund at their expense. 

I'm shocked ebay valet would sell a fake.


----------



## Andrea Barberia

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Bag! 
Name- Fendi small pouch Zucca/vit/tobacco 
8M0271 00GRP F0A72


----------



## nayohhme

Hi, sorry, may I bother someone to help me authenticate this? Greatly appreciate it!!
*Item Name: *Fendi Mini Demi Jour Monster
*Item Number: *182846200522
*Seller ID:* kim2126525 
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Demi...200522?hash=item2a927b9aca:g:EyUAAOSwe51Z61zJ


----------



## orangetumbler

Hi, Im new here please help me authenticate this wallet thanks !
Item Name: Fendi Bag Bugs Wallet
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: Italist website
pics:


----------



## skylardd

Hi, I purchased this bag on eBay, could you please help me to authenticate it? If it is not authentic, I need to return it shortly. Thank you very much!!!

Item name: Fendi 2 jours tote bag
Item number: not provided
Seller ID:laurensfabfinds
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## AP919

skylardd said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag on eBay, could you please help me to authenticate it? If it is not authentic, I need to return it shortly. Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2 jours tote bag
> Item number: not provided
> Seller ID:laurensfabfinds
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-FENDI-Medium-Burgundy-2Jours-Tote-Bag-Purse-Saffiano-Vitello-Leather/122785649786?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Hi, I'm not sure why the authenticators aren't responding -- I'm waiting too -- but I can tell you that Fendi will not hotstamp a hang tag without a receipt from a Fendi store, Bloomingdale's (using that first since there is a CRL from it), Saks, Neiman, Nordstrom, Bergdorf, Barneys, etc.  They _will not_ hotstamp bags bought off of sites like Rue La La, Bluefly, Gilt, etc.  So, other than what I can see, though I am not a "certified authenticator" by any means (just have a higher than rudimentary knowledge of what to look for on some brands), it is more likely not real.


----------



## skylardd

AP919 said:


> Hi, I'm not sure why the authenticators aren't responding -- I'm waiting too -- but I can tell you that Fendi will not hotstamp a hang tag without a receipt from a Fendi store, Bloomingdale's (using that first since there is a CRL from it), Saks, Neiman, Nordstrom, Bergdorf, Barneys, etc.  They _will not_ hotstamp bags bought off of sites like Rue La La, Bluefly, Gilt, etc.  So, other than what I can see, though I am not a "certified authenticator" by any means (just have a higher than rudimentary knowledge of what to look for on some brands), it is more likely not real.



Good to know. Thank you!!


----------



## thesixthwoman

Hi.   I don't know anything about Fendi, so I'm hoping someone with knowledge of vintage Fendi bags will know if this bag is authentic.  It belonged to my mother (she's in her 90s now and she's not sure when/where she got it - could have been in the US, could have been Europe, or someone could have sold her a good fake for all I know?) . BUT I think it's legit because almost all of her stuff is.  That said, it has no serial #, no tag, nothing like that.    I hope all of these photos fit the requirements...   Thank you in advance for any help.  -Tara

No HOLOGRAM TAG
No Serial # or PATCH
NO RFID tag


----------



## Patia58

Hi Authenticator, 
I am about to place an action. Would you please kindly help me authenticate this ?
Item name: Fendi peekaboo medium 
Item number: 
Seller ID:Ifound5 
Link: not provided 
https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/m...il&utm_campaign=rtm_core&utm_content=body_cta
Thank you


----------



## PoisedPose

edit: double post


----------



## PoisedPose

PoisedPose said:


> Hi, I just purchased this Fendi Monster Roll Tote. Would you be so kind as to help me authenticate my bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Monster Roll Tote
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): TJ Maxx
> View attachment 3871288
> View attachment 3871289
> View attachment 3871290
> View attachment 3871291
> View attachment 3871292
> View attachment 3871293
> View attachment 3871294
> View attachment 3871295





accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for providing the source of your purchase, however we need clear close up pics of the serial number, hologram and RFID tag, front and back to authenticiate.



Thanks for the response! Is it possible that the Fendi monster roll tote style does not have a hologram? I could not find a hologram in my bag, but have pics of the serial number and RFID tag.


----------



## panduhbear

Would you please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo on ebay:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Iconic-Fend...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649


----------



## mijj

Hi, can you please help me to authenticate this Fendi Kan I bag? Thanks


----------



## Jennyv94

Hi, I'm new !!!
I've a question... from which period (70'/80'???) did Fendi Roma SAS uses the code with number ? 
Thank u... and sorry for my bad english


----------



## Jennyv94

Hi, this is an old bag of Fendi ... it may be from the end of 70'... but i can't find a serial number...


----------



## bree a lee a

Dear Fendi authenticators,
I've been saving up for years to buy my very first Fendi and I finally bought it online in Indonesia. Today I finally received the bag but some details make me doubt a little bit about the authenticity, the main logo is a bit off for my amateur eyes. I just want to make sure is all OK. Thank you all for your time! It's Fendi By The Way Carbone.


----------



## bree a lee a

Additional images are here....thank youu once again, your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## Victoria Zhu

Bag: Fendi 2jours petite, Medium Blue
Dear Authenticators, do you mind authenticating this fendi bag? I bought it from NM Last call. Looks like there is extra glue near the back sewing line, shown in picture 2. Inside of the dust bag does not have the Fendi tag. Not sure whether these are red flags. Thank you so much for help.


----------



## Arriana1234

Hello I need help autheticating this item 
It’s a fendi kid bag charm I believe. 
The sellers name is laurimb
And I’ll attach photos 
TIA!


----------



## Vaness23

Hi there! Need help authenticating this bag- Please.
Bag Name:  Fendi Petite 2Jours Monster Tote Bag 
It is not up for sale on any site. Also, there is no leather tag inside with a serial number nor is there a holographic sticker.  I purchased it used so now I am unsure especially when I noticed there was no serial number or leather tab. 
Thanks!!


----------



## LVjohn

*Item Name: Fendi peekaboo
Item Number: 292261633950
Seller ID: godloverpaul
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292261633950*


----------



## Virgilio

Item Name: striped fur pompom charm
Bought it from Nordstrom. Was a good deal and my only concern is the tag on the clasp is on the wrong side. My other bag charm has the tag on the same side of where Fendi is engraved on the clasp.


----------



## Zumbananc

Dear Authenticators,

Please authenticate:

Item: Fendi Bag name unknown to me
Link:  None , picked up at thrift store for my personal collection
Photos: See below


----------



## bree a lee a

Zumbananc said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Fendi Bag name unknown to me
> Link:  None , picked up at thrift store for my personal collection
> Photos: See below



Seeing the stitches details, this look suspicious to me..


----------



## jeshayz92

Could I please get this bag authenticated!

*Seller: vinguyen176
Link:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FEndi-t...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Item number: 162798361852 *

*And I have attached the necessary photos.*

Thank you so much!


----------



## jeshayz92

jeshayz92 said:


> Could I please get this bag authenticated!
> 
> *Seller: vinguyen176
> Link:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FEndi-toujours-Mini-Handbag-Black-2jours/162798361852?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Item number: 162798361852 *
> 
> *And I have attached the necessary photos.*
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911856
> View attachment 3911858
> View attachment 3911859
> View attachment 3911860
> View attachment 3911861
> View attachment 3911864
> View attachment 3911865
> View attachment 3911866


----------



## jeshayz92

Additional images


----------



## r0s3sss

*Hi everyone.

I’ve been eyeing the peekaboo and I think it will be a good push present for myself. Can I please seek assistance in authenticating this ebay listing?

Listing says micro but it looks like a mini

Thanks

Item Name: 
FENDI Peekaboo micro leather shoulder bag - Black
Item Number: **162813489954**
Seller ID: mas-uk
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162813489954*


----------



## accio sacculus

LVjohn said:


> *Item Name: Fendi peekaboo
> Item Number: 292261633950
> Seller ID: godloverpaul
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292261633950*


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

Virgilio said:


> Item Name: striped fur pompom charm
> Bought it from Nordstrom. Was a good deal and my only concern is the tag on the clasp is on the wrong side. My other bag charm has the tag on the same side of where Fendi is engraved on the clasp.
> 
> View attachment 3907340
> View attachment 3907341
> View attachment 3907342
> View attachment 3907343
> View attachment 3907344
> View attachment 3907345


Need to see clearer photos, your pics of the details are too blurry


----------



## accio sacculus

Zumbananc said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> Please authenticate:
> 
> Item: Fendi Bag name unknown to me
> Link:  None , picked up at thrift store for my personal collection
> Photos: See below


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

jeshayz92 said:


> Additional images


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> *Hi everyone.
> 
> I’ve been eyeing the peekaboo and I think it will be a good push present for myself. Can I please seek assistance in authenticating this ebay listing?
> 
> Listing says micro but it looks like a mini
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Item Name:
> FENDI Peekaboo micro leather shoulder bag - Black
> Item Number: **162813489954*
> *Seller ID: mas-uk
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/162813489954*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

skylardd said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag on eBay, could you please help me to authenticate it? If it is not authentic, I need to return it shortly. Thank you very much!!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi 2 jours tote bag
> Item number: not provided
> Seller ID:laurensfabfinds
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/STUNNING-FENDI-Medium-Burgundy-2Jours-Tote-Bag-Purse-Saffiano-Vitello-Leather/122785649786?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

jknicolas said:


> Trying to see if I can score on one of these monster key charms. Please kindly authenticate this item. Thank you in advance.
> *Item Name:* Fendi Bag Bug Buggie Mohawk Owl Monster Fur Charm Key Chain Pink Fuchsia Yellow
> *Item Number: *41d3968926
> *Seller ID: * maarygoroundb
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bag-...732326?hash=item41d3968926:g:I2gAAOSwPAxZ~8O3


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

AP919 said:


> *Hi, even though I'm generally good at authenticating things myself, and the seller provided pictures of the receipt, etc. just like I do in my listings, you never know these days, so before I pay, I'd like to make sure.  There's no picture of the serial number, and as she mentioned in the listing, she's out of town, so I can't get that, but everything else is there.  Thanks!
> 
> Item Name: 8M0357 mini pouch crossbody
> Item Number:
> 232551727070
> 
> Seller ID: 050787h
> Link:*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Mini-Crossbody-Bag-Black-Calfskin-Leather-New-in-Box-w-tags-and-receipt/232551727070?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

thesixthwoman said:


> Hi.   I don't know anything about Fendi, so I'm hoping someone with knowledge of vintage Fendi bags will know if this bag is authentic.  It belonged to my mother (she's in her 90s now and she's not sure when/where she got it - could have been in the US, could have been Europe, or someone could have sold her a good fake for all I know?) . BUT I think it's legit because almost all of her stuff is.  That said, it has no serial #, no tag, nothing like that.    I hope all of these photos fit the requirements...   Thank you in advance for any help.  -Tara
> 
> No HOLOGRAM TAG
> No Serial # or PATCH
> NO RFID tag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3884353
> View attachment 3884354
> View attachment 3884355
> View attachment 3884356
> View attachment 3884359
> View attachment 3884360


There should be a serial number imprinted on the lining of the inside zippered pocket with silver or gold ink


----------



## accio sacculus

Patia58 said:


> Hi Authenticator,
> I am about to place an action. Would you please kindly help me authenticate this ?
> Item name: Fendi peekaboo medium
> Item number:
> Seller ID:Ifound5
> Link: not provided
> https://www.fr.ricardo.ch/acheter/m...il&utm_campaign=rtm_core&utm_content=body_cta
> Thank you


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

PoisedPose said:


> Thanks for the response! Is it possible that the Fendi monster roll tote style does not have a hologram? I could not find a hologram in my bag, but have pics of the serial number and RFID tag.
> 
> View attachment 3890355
> 
> View attachment 3890356
> 
> View attachment 3890357


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Victoria Zhu said:


> Bag: Fendi 2jours petite, Medium Blue
> Dear Authenticators, do you mind authenticating this fendi bag? I bought it from NM Last call. Looks like there is extra glue near the back sewing line, shown in picture 2. Inside of the dust bag does not have the Fendi tag. Not sure whether these are red flags. Thank you so much for help.
> View attachment 3894553


Looks good


----------



## r0s3sss

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



Thanks. I will try and ask


----------



## eigam

Please Help - I am also new and could use the advice. Its a leather Monster Backpack and Bug Keychain.

Also - The Bug Keychain does not have a serial number on it. Should there be?
Additional Photos and info here -

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-leather-bug-monster-backpack-military-green-22324496/


----------



## accio sacculus

eigam said:


> Please Help - I am also new and could use the advice. Its a leather Monster Backpack and Bug Keychain.
> 
> Also - The Bug Keychain does not have a serial number on it. Should there be?
> Additional Photos and info here -
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/fendi-leather-bug-monster-backpack-military-green-22324496/


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag (front and back) to confirm.  If there is a hologram tag, will need to see that too.
For the bag bug, will need to see all hard where and leather strap, clear and up close, as well as the eyes of bug.


----------



## eigam

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag (front and back) to confirm.  If there is a hologram tag, will need to see that too.
> For the bag bug, will need to see all hard where and leather strap, clear and up close, as well as the eyes of bug.


Thank You


----------



## accio sacculus

eigam said:


> Thank You


Looks good


----------



## pearlsandparis

Hi! Hopefully someone can help me. Someone is selling this Fendi, which I assumed was vintage (but I have no idea) from their mother’s estate sale.  How can I tell if it’s real? Does anyone know the name of it? He’s looking for $200, is it worth it? Thank you!!!


----------



## Zumbananc

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake!


Thank you.


----------



## Fab099

Hi Authenticators,

I’m interested in this bag. Let me know what you think.

https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-fendi-crossbody-bag-5a45cedc3b1608c718101f2a


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

Hi please help me authenticate this bag please everyday im checking the forum but my post got skipped ( 
Please help me 

Item name: fendi mosnters eye kan i bag 
Item was bought at instagranm jtbagsmania 

Thanks in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

Sweetiehunnybee said:


> Hi please help me authenticate this bag please everyday im checking the forum but my post got skipped (
> Please help me
> 
> Item name: fendi mosnters eye kan i bag
> Item was bought at instagranm jtbagsmania
> 
> Thanks in advance


It's fake


----------



## Sweetiehunnybee

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you, so sad.


----------



## hellothere205

Hi is this one a fake? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I just bought it 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 and wanted to know. tell me if you need more photos! 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## jknicolas

thank you so much!! 


accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


----------



## Tntlisa

View attachment 3925779
View attachment 3925777
View attachment 3925778
View attachment 3925779
View attachment 3925780
View attachment 3925782
View attachment 3925777
View attachment 3925778
View attachment 3925777
View attachment 3925778
View attachment 3925777
View attachment 3925778
View attachment 3925779
View attachment 3925780
View attachment 3925786
View attachment 3925784
View attachment 3925782
View attachment 3925780
View attachment 3925788

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have bought this bag for £8 can you authenticate pls if genuine and also the name of the bag pls


----------



## Shels143

*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi, 
I received this bag as a gift from my friend, therefore it is second hand.
I am trying to sell it online but I received an email someone saying it fake. 

Please can you check to see if it’s the real deal. 

auction item: fendi spy bag *

*Item Name: fendi spy bag *
Bag code: A 497663








Any reply will be great. Many thanks guys.


----------



## Tntlisa

Pls can you identify and authenticate this Fendi, I am sorry for a recent post put on but was unable to delete it as the pictures I put on tripled on the page. I bought this bag from a charity shop in Rotherham UK for £8 it has all the relevant information inside the bag see below pics


----------



## AP919

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thanks, I did end up buying it!  I thought so, but I wanted to make sure.


----------



## Shels143

Shels143 said:


> *
> View attachment 3925990
> View attachment 3925991
> View attachment 3925992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I received this bag as a gift from my friend, therefore it is second hand.
> I am trying to sell it online but I received an email someone saying it fake.
> 
> Please can you check to see if it’s the real deal.
> 
> auction item: fendi spy bag *
> 
> *Item Name: fendi spy bag *
> Bag code: A 497663
> View attachment 3925991
> View attachment 3925993
> View attachment 3925995
> View attachment 3925994
> View attachment 3925990
> View attachment 3925991
> View attachment 3925992
> 
> Any reply will be great. Many thanks guys.


----------



## linahasayen

Hi guys,

I'd love your help on authenticating this Fendi Boho bag. I've added more photos the seller sent to me.
Thanks in advanced!! 

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Wome...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## hellothere205

Hi okay I had posted earlier, but I've just managed to take some better photos so i thought i'd put them up. I would really appreciate the help finding out if this is fake, i think i have a week more to go before the return policy is void. 

thanks so much in advance for your help! 

ebay link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-FENDI-Black-Leather-Selleria-Lei-W-Attachable-Shoulder-Strap-Bag-2700/232582080174?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Butterflyweed

Hello Dear Authenticators, I need your help authenticating this bag. TIA!


----------



## Sophieliu0307

Hello,

I sold this Fendi bag on eBay, but the buyer thought it's not genuine Fendi bag. Could experts here  please help to authenticate this bag? so I can decide if I resell it after its return. Many thanks in advance

*Item Name: Vintage Fendi quilted leather bag
Item Number:302526781075
Seller ID: sophieliu7137
Link:* 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Vi...LE6L3mfbLGNQkmJDUpDbM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## jesscali

Hi Authenticators! 
This is one of my first time posts here but I've been a long time lurker. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me authenticate my Fendi bag. I'm sorry the pictures of the inside of the bag are a little fuzzy, it was very awkward to fit my hand in there and the bag is quite small. I'm just worried because the cards that came with the bag (pictured) looks a little weird. I'm not sure if it is because it was sourced in Italy. Also, the there is only an RFID tag not a hologram and it came with a black dustbag.

*Item Name: Fendi Kan I Monster Mini Leather Shoulder bag
Item Number: Not sure where I would be able to find this? I've enclosed a picture of the tags. 
Seller ID: GIlt
Link: https://www.gilt.com/sale/women/lux...ter-mini-leather-shoulder-bag?origin=sale|nav*
*
Thank you in advance!!
*


----------



## geekygirl

please authenticate this for me. seller seems to be reliable so far on purseforum fendi authentication thread.
*Item Name: charcoal selleria peekaboo
Item Number: 152650775000
Seller ID: mel1697homer
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152650775000*


----------



## Fionalimm

Hello, I need authenticate for tis bag cause I'm not familiar to fendi bag . Thank you in advance !
*
Item Name: Fendi Kan I F Small Bag
Item Number: 8BT286 21H 
Seller ID: Reebonz 
Link:https://www.reebonz.com/my/fendi/bags/fendi-kan-i-f-small-bag-1952926*







View attachment 3931129


----------



## geekygirl

please authenticate this for me. seller seems to be reliable so far on purseforum fendi authentication thread.
*Item Name: charcoal selleria peekaboo
Item Number: 152650775000
Seller ID: mel1697homer
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152650775000*
More pictures I took of the item
	

		
			
		

		
	





View attachment 3934020




View attachment 3934026


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

May I please ask for assistance with this vintage Fendi hobo. The seller has taken down the listing but I will provide what I can. Thank you so much for any help you can provide.

Item: vintage tote/hobo
Seller: cashinmybag
Item#: n/a
Link: no longer valid


----------



## amstevens714

Final photos

Thank you again!


----------



## Sophia2

Sorry if this is not the correct thread but I’m not allowed to post yet.

I’m interested in a black petite 2jours at my Saks off 5th (in Europe), for 900 euros.

However, the thread about fakes being sold at Saks in the past scared me. And I’m just hesitant to purchase premium designers at outlets to begin with.

This 2jours I’m eyeing seems to be okay. Only the leather lining feels very smooth, almost plasticky, which gives me doubts. 

What do you experts think? Are these 2jours made for outlets perhaps? 

TIA


----------



## mandee5421

Hello! I recently purchased this bag from Fashionphile and would like a second opinion just to make sure everything looks okay! Thank you!!!

Item name: fendi dotcom whipstitch in grey calfskin
Source: fashionphile (it's been taken down from the site since I bought it)
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
 CH]


----------



## Deleted member 629947

mandee5421 said:


> Hello! I recently purchased this bag from Fashionphile and would like a second opinion just to make sure everything looks okay! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item name: fendi dotcom whipstitch in grey calfskin
> Source: fashionphile (it's been taken down from the site since I bought it)


Hi
I wouldn’t go as far as authenticating (I’m not a pro) but can give you my opinion. I own a dotcom too and can assure you that it all looks like your pictures too. I bought mine on Fendi website so it’s genuine. But if in doubt, go to Fendi store and ask them to take a look; to me that bag looks the real thing (...and so pretty too! Love dotcom design!)


----------



## Teacherlovesbags

Hi! I’m brand new both here and to Fendi- always wanted a peekaboo and just bought one on eBay from a seller with amazing reviews. It arrived today- is the number on the card supposed to match the number in the bag pocket? I thought it was.... but this doesn’t. So I’m here and frantically posting because there is only a few day long return window from this seller. I’ve posted all the pictures from eBay which are better than the ones I took and match what I have here in my hands. Thoughts? Please help and thank you all so much! Just want to make sure since this is new to me!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

geekygirl said:


> please authenticate this for me. seller seems to be reliable so far on purseforum fendi authentication thread.
> *Item Name: charcoal selleria peekaboo
> Item Number: 152650775000
> Seller ID: mel1697homer
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152650775000*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the back of the RFID


----------



## accio sacculus

Fionalimm said:


> Hello, I need authenticate for tis bag cause I'm not familiar to fendi bag . Thank you in advance !
> *
> Item Name: Fendi Kan I F Small Bag
> Item Number: 8BT286 21H
> Seller ID: Reebonz
> Link:https://www.reebonz.com/my/fendi/bags/fendi-kan-i-f-small-bag-1952926*
> 
> View attachment 3931127
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931128
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931129
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931132
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931134
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931135
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931139
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931143
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931150


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

geekygirl said:


> please authenticate this for me. seller seems to be reliable so far on purseforum fendi authentication thread.
> *Item Name: charcoal selleria peekaboo
> Item Number: 152650775000
> Seller ID: mel1697homer
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/152650775000*
> More pictures I took of the item
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934030
> View attachment 3934031
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934020
> View attachment 3934021
> View attachment 3934022
> View attachment 3934023
> View attachment 3934024
> View attachment 3934026
> View attachment 3934027
> View attachment 3934028


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Final photos
> 
> Thank you again!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

mandee5421 said:


> Hello! I recently purchased this bag from Fashionphile and would like a second opinion just to make sure everything looks okay! Thank you!!!
> 
> Item name: fendi dotcom whipstitch in grey calfskin
> Source: fashionphile (it's been taken down from the site since I bought it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935590
> 
> View attachment 3935590
> View attachment 3935591
> View attachment 3935592
> View attachment 3935591
> View attachment 3935592
> View attachment 3935593
> View attachment 3935594
> View attachment 3935598
> View attachment 3935602
> View attachment 3935603
> View attachment 3935605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935593
> View attachment 3935594
> View attachment 3935590


Looks good!


----------



## geekygirl

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thank you so much. I was a bit worried because the seller included the price tag that said $4250 but I don't remember the original price of the seller is being this low.


----------



## Sophia2

May I ask for your assistance?

I purchased this bag at a European Saks off 5th. 

I noticed the font on the two buttons of the strap are different (please see photos). On one, it is thinner. Red flag?

Thanks in advance for your time. 

Black small 2jours. 
Source; Saks off 5th in Europe. 

Serial no. on leather tag: 8BH253 3WL 169 
8465.


----------



## Sophia2

Photos of the serial no tag. 

Thanks!


----------



## Teacherlovesbags

Not sure if I did this right the first time
Hi! I’m brand new both here and to Fendi- always wanted a peekaboo and just bought one on eBayfrom a seller with amazing reviews. It arrived today- is the number on the card supposed to match the number in the bag pocket? I thought it was.... but this doesn’t. So I’m here and frantically posting because there is only a few day long return window from this seller. I’ve posted all the pictures from eBay which are better than the ones I took and match what I have here in my hands. Thoughts? Please help and thank you all so much! Just want to make sure since this is new to me!!!


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



That’s so great! Thank you so much Accio Sacculus!


----------



## amstevens714

Hello,

I forgot to post photos of my most recent acquisition from a tjmaxx. Hoping this checks out :-/. Thank you so much for any help you can provide! I apologize for the barrage of photos but I wanted to be thorough. 

Item: whipstitch baguette?
Seller: tjmaxx
Item#: n/a
Link: n/a


----------



## amstevens714

amstevens714 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I forgot to post photos of my most recent acquisition from a tjmaxx. Hoping this checks out :-/. Thank you so much for any help you can provide! I apologize for the barrage of photos but I wanted to be thorough.
> 
> Item: whipstitch baguette?
> Seller: tjmaxx
> Item#: n/a
> Link: n/a



Last of them  thank you again so much for any help!


----------



## Butterflyweed

Butterflyweed said:


> Hello Dear Authenticators, I need your help authenticating this bag. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3927582
> View attachment 3927586
> View attachment 3927587
> View attachment 3927588
> View attachment 3927589
> View attachment 3927590
> View attachment 3927591
> View attachment 3927592
> View attachment 3927593
> View attachment 3927594



Gentle Bump pls. Thanks!


----------



## jesscali

jesscali said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> This is one of my first time posts here but I've been a long time lurker. I was wondering if you guys would be able to help me authenticate my Fendi bag. I'm sorry the pictures of the inside of the bag are a little fuzzy, it was very awkward to fit my hand in there and the bag is quite small. I'm just worried because the cards that came with the bag (pictured) looks a little weird. I'm not sure if it is because it was sourced in Italy. Also, the there is only an RFID tag not a hologram and it came with a black dustbag.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I Monster Mini Leather Shoulder bag
> Item Number: Not sure where I would be able to find this? I've enclosed a picture of the tags.
> Seller ID: GIlt
> Link: https://www.gilt.com/sale/women/lux...ter-mini-leather-shoulder-bag?origin=sale|nav
> 
> Thank you in advance!!*



Hello, just a little bump . Thank you so much!


----------



## catbaby1

Hello - I ordered this Fendi cosmetic pouch from the Real Real and now that it has arrived I am 99% sure this is fake. I compared it to my authentic Fendis (which are vintage, some from US, some purchased in Rome), and the zipper pull and round logo on the front are not even close. Can anyone help me confirm? 
*Item Name: Fendi Zucca Cosmetic Pouch
Item Number: FEN64564
Seller ID: The RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/cosmetic-bags/fendi-zucca-cosmetic-pouch-7*

*Already purchased - photos attached*


----------



## accio sacculus

Sophia2 said:


> Photos of the serial no tag.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

amstevens714 said:


> Last of them  thank you again so much for any help!


Looks good!  Thank you for using the correct format


----------



## accio sacculus

catbaby1 said:


> Hello - I ordered this Fendi cosmetic pouch from the Real Real and now that it has arrived I am 99% sure this is fake. I compared it to my authentic Fendis (which are vintage, some from US, some purchased in Rome), and the zipper pull and round logo on the front are not even close. Can anyone help me confirm?
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucca Cosmetic Pouch
> Item Number: FEN64564
> Seller ID: The RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/cosmetic-bags/fendi-zucca-cosmetic-pouch-7*
> 
> *Already purchased - photos attached*
> View attachment 3940399
> View attachment 3940404
> View attachment 3940406
> View attachment 3940407
> View attachment 3940409
> View attachment 3940408


Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentications.  This looks good so far...is there a serial number imprinted on the interior lining?


----------



## amstevens714

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!  Thank you for using the correct format



Thank you so much! I’m so grateful for your help ! (And glad I got the format right  ).


----------



## Sophia2

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thanks! Very much appreciated!^^


----------



## linahasayen

Hi,
Posting this again as I think my comment was overlooked as the listing has changed. I need your help please! I hope I've included all photos required


*Item Name: *Fendi Hobo shoulder bag in 'Zucca' print 
*Item Number: *232631018456
*Seller ID: *moomoo_booboo 
*Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-W...BIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0


----------



## Nylsor

Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. It’s from a private seller on Vestiaire Collective. Unfortunately the link to the item on the website is no longer working but it was listed as a used fair condition, and did not come with any authenticity cards. There is no hologram tag on the bag, just the RFID tag and the leather serial number. The RFID tag seems real as I could feel and see that there was something inside the tag.

Item Name: Fendi 2jours Petite bag in the colour Maldives


----------



## Nylsor

Nylsor said:


> View attachment 3940962
> View attachment 3940962
> View attachment 3940963
> View attachment 3940964
> View attachment 3940965
> View attachment 3940966
> View attachment 3940967
> View attachment 3940968
> View attachment 3940969
> View attachment 3940970
> View attachment 3940971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, could you please help me authenticate this bag. It’s from a private seller on Vestiaire Collective. Unfortunately the link to the item on the website is no longer working but it was listed as a used fair condition, and did not come with any authenticity cards. There is no hologram tag on the bag, just the RFID tag and the leather serial number. The RFID tag seems real as I could feel and see that there was something inside the tag.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours Petite bag in the colour Maldives



More pictures to follow:


----------



## Nylsor

And a couple more photos - sorry if this is too much! Many thanks! 





Nylsor said:


> View attachment 3940975
> View attachment 3940976
> View attachment 3940977
> View attachment 3940979
> View attachment 3940980
> View attachment 3940981
> View attachment 3940982
> View attachment 3940983
> View attachment 3940984
> View attachment 3940985
> 
> 
> More pictures to follow:


----------



## SVix

Hi. Can you please tell me if this item on eBay is real?
*Item Name:Authentic FENDI Zucca Pattern Chain Hand Bag Gold Black Canvas Leather A34816
Item Number:
232623388966

Seller ID:brand_jfa
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/232623388966?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## catbaby1

Thank you - I have to say I'm surprised it could be real. It just feels fake to me for some reason. I had to search all over for a serial # and finally found it - pics attached. Thanks for your help!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentications.  This looks good so far...is there a serial number imprinted on the interior lining?


----------



## accio sacculus

linahasayen said:


> Hi,
> Posting this again as I think my comment was overlooked as the listing has changed. I need your help please! I hope I've included all photos required
> 
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi Hobo shoulder bag in 'Zucca' print
> *Item Number: *232631018456
> *Seller ID: *moomoo_booboo
> *Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Womens-Hobo-Shoulder-Bag-in-Zucca-F-Canvas-with-Burgundy-Leather-Strap/232631018456?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649#viTabs_0
> View attachment 3940932
> View attachment 3940933


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Nylsor said:


> View attachment 3940986
> View attachment 3940987
> View attachment 3940988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a couple more photos - sorry if this is too much! Many thanks!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

SVix said:


> Hi. Can you please tell me if this item on eBay is real?
> *Item Name:Authentic FENDI Zucca Pattern Chain Hand Bag Gold Black Canvas Leather A34816
> Item Number:
> 232623388966
> 
> Seller ID:brand_jfa
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/232623388966?ul_noapp=true*


Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

catbaby1 said:


> Thank you - I have to say I'm surprised it could be real. It just feels fake to me for some reason. I had to search all over for a serial # and finally found it - pics attached. Thanks for your help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941428
> View attachment 3941429


Looks good!


----------



## Nylsor

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much    So happy


----------



## Samira95

Hi can someone please help me authenticate this fendi mini by the way Bag? Thanks


----------



## khriseeee

Just received this mini peekaboo, got it for a good deal as the strap was no longer included.

I could not take a closer/complete photo of the serial number on the label tag. No hologram attached but I've read here in purseforum that Fendi stopped putting holograms on some bags.

Item: Mini peekaboo whipstich in nappa leather
Purchased from a private re-seller.


----------



## khriseeee

Additional photo


----------



## accio sacculus

khriseeee said:


> Additional photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943025


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## khriseeee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...



Finally got a clearer, full photo of the leather serial number after some tugging!


----------



## accio sacculus

khriseeee said:


> Finally got a clearer, full photo of the leather serial number after some tugging!
> 
> View attachment 3945320


Looks good


----------



## khriseeee

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



OMG Thank you!!!! Now I need to look a strap to go with it


----------



## louisexo

Could someone please help me authenticate this Fendi belt ? I have a strong feeling it’s fake but seller is insisting that they had bought it from the fendi store. TIA it is much appreciated.


----------



## VIAMEY

Hello! I would like to get help to authenticate this bag before purchase it.. Many thanks and kind regards
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Kan-I...ytLluAi5NdDWBDbUGfQJs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mjdm

Please Help! I want to believe this is authentic.

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Size 23cm Red Shoulder Bag
Item Number: 202196973569
Seller ID: theleepheahf7
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-Peekaboo-Size-23cm-Red-Shoulder-Bag/202196973569?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*

*Here are the photos.*


----------



## mjdm

mjdm said:


> Please Help! I want to believe this is authentic.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Size 23cm Red Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 202196973569
> Seller ID: theleepheahf7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-Peekaboo-Size-23cm-Red-Shoulder-Bag/202196973569?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
> 
> *Here are the photos.*



I think the phots sent were in low resolution. Here are screenshots:













Please help me authenticate this.


----------



## babybaby123

I have an opportunity to purchase this Fendi Spy bag and I wanted your expert opinion before I buy.


----------



## accio sacculus

mjdm said:


> Please Help! I want to believe this is authentic.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Size 23cm Red Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: 202196973569
> Seller ID: theleepheahf7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Fendi-Peekaboo-Size-23cm-Red-Shoulder-Bag/202196973569?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
> 
> *Here are the photos.*


It's fake....sorry   But thank you for using the correct format for your request


----------



## mjdm

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake....sorry   But thank you for using the correct format for your request



I really appreciate your reply.  I wasn’t really planning to purchase it without your expert opinion even at some point I was convinced that it’s authentic with all the serial nos and hologram etc. Iwas also advised that it is a high risk because the seller has no reviews.


----------



## babybaby123

babybaby123 said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase this Fendi Spy bag and I wanted your expert opinion before I buy.


I apologize for incorrect format.  I am purchasing from local store and wasn't sure how to plug in the info.  
Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
Item Number:  None
Seller:  Local consignment store
Link:  None
Hologram sticker is missing from tag.
Leather lining tag reads: 2573-8BR511RRU-058


----------



## tsuzen

*Hi there, have been searching for this Strap You - would love authentication! Thanks in advance! *

*Item Name: Fendi Strap You - Authentic Preowned
Item Number: 122943790118
Seller ID: bobo7299
Link: http://ebay.to/2nuVlsA*


----------



## bagstruck

Hi,

I bought a fendi zuccha baguette from Vestiare.  I would appreciate if I could get your thoughts on whether you think it is authentic. I noticed some threading is loose on the bit where the front double Fs attach to the bag.  Really appreciate your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

babybaby123 said:


> I apologize for incorrect format.  I am purchasing from local store and wasn't sure how to plug in the info.
> Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
> Item Number:  None
> Seller:  Local consignment store
> Link:  None
> Hologram sticker is missing from tag.
> Leather lining tag reads: 2573-8BR511RRU-058


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

tsuzen said:


> *Hi there, have been searching for this Strap You - would love authentication! Thanks in advance! *
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Strap You - Authentic Preowned
> Item Number: 122943790118
> Seller ID: bobo7299
> Link: http://ebay.to/2nuVlsA*


It is very difficult to authenticate belts, but I don't see any red flags...


----------



## mrschandra

Dear authenticators,

Greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this fendi mini peekaboo bag I've never owned any fendi bags before, so any input will help a lot. Should you need more pics, I will ask more from the seller. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chay

Hello all

I hope you can help with authenticating this:

*Item Name: Fendi Kan I Multicolor / Black Embroidered Leather
Item Number: SBT283-AI8K 188-0501 (per the picture) but seller has this 8BT283A18KF0X93
Seller ID: sebastionkona
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Kan-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mihli

Do you guys think this bag is authentic? 
Thank you so much for your help!

Item name: Fendi Peekaboo, Black regular medium, tortoise trim
Item number: 253405594154
Seller ID: maryun
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENTASTIC-...594154?hash=item3b0026822a:g:0ckAAOSwRLZaa6R4

















https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENTASTIC-...594154?hash=item3b0026822a:g:0ckAAOSwRLZaa6R4


----------



## Poloke

chay said:


> Hello all
> 
> I hope you can help with authenticating this:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I Multicolor / Black Embroidered Leather
> Item Number: SBT283-AI8K 188-0501 (per the picture) but seller has this 8BT283A18KF0X93
> Seller ID: sebastionkona
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Kan-I-Multicolor-Black-Embroidered-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/253395861238?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I just bought one like that and it looks exactly as that one!  Hope it helps


----------



## Cluu05

Hi, please help authenticate. I am concerned the hologram fell off. Hopefully I’ve attached all photos, will have to be in two posts. Thank in advance for your time.

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 
Seller ID: the RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-mini-peekaboo-bag-31*


----------



## Cluu05

2 out of 3 posts for 
Hi, please help authenticate:

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 
Seller ID: the RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-mini-peekaboo-bag-31
	

		
			
		

		
	








*


----------



## Cluu05

3 out 3 for post:
Hi, please help authenticate:

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 
Seller ID: the RealReal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-mini-peekaboo-bag-31*


----------



## Poloke

chay said:


> Hello all
> 
> I hope you can help with authenticating this:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I Multicolor / Black Embroidered Leather
> Item Number: SBT283-AI8K 188-0501 (per the picture) but seller has this 8BT283A18KF0X93
> Seller ID: sebastionkona
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Kan-I-Multicolor-Black-Embroidered-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/253395861238?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> 
> Thanks in advance!





Cluu05 said:


> 2 out of 3 posts for
> Hi, please help authenticate:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: the RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-mini-peekaboo-bag-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959581
> View attachment 3959582
> View attachment 3959583
> View attachment 3959584
> View attachment 3959585
> View attachment 3959586
> View attachment 3959587
> *


Hi!!  I think is authentic, is normal that the hologram fells off,  is just a stamp. . .   has all the Fendi logos / letters where they have to be. the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Cluu05

Poloke said:


> Hi!!  I think is authentic, is normal that the hologram fells off,  is just a stamp. . .   has all the Fendi logos / letters where they have to be. the bag is gorgeous!




I believe it’s fake. Serial number not correct u fortunately. Could authenticator confirm this for me? I’ve already contacted the company.


----------



## Kiddo B

Hi . I need your help please. Can you tell me if this Fendi bag is authentic. Thank you https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/112794380605


----------



## FrediSt

Hey, 
It would be very much appreciated if you could tell me if the Peekaboo ist authentic. Up to now i don‘t own any Fendi bags and i‘m not really sure... the seller doesn‘t have any a dustbag or a receipt, plus the Price is just too good.
best wishes from Germany


----------



## Mrs. Leung

Hello, has anyone here purchased from www.luxurynextseason.com before? I want to know if they are legitimate. There are several YouTubers who have purchased from them and done reviews which I’ve included the links below. Any information would help greatly. Also, do Fendi stores actually authenticate bags? Thank you! (I’m new here so I’m sorry if I’m not doing this correctly)

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: n/a
Seller: www.luxurynextseason.com
Video 1: *
Video 2: 
Video 3: 
Video 4:


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Could someone take a closer look at this cute mini Fendi bag
THANK YOUUUU


----------



## mrschandra

Dear authenticators,

Please ignore my previous request below, because I decided not to buy the bag. The reseller doesn’t seem to have any knowledge about the bag when I asked for more information.



mrschandra said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Greatly appreciate if you could authenticate this fendi mini peekaboo bag I've never owned any fendi bags before, so any input will help a lot. Should you need more pics, I will ask more from the seller. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3956801
> View attachment 3956802
> View attachment 3956803
> View attachment 3956804
> View attachment 3956805
> View attachment 3956806
> View attachment 3956807
> View attachment 3956808



Instead, I purchased this bag and would appreciate your time to have a look at its authenticity.
Item Name: Fendi Kan I Regular (color: English Rose)
Source: IG @authenticstoresby
Many Thanks!


----------



## Katie001

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake....sorry   But thank you for using the correct format for your request



I’m curious what alerted you to this bag being fake? I’m interested in purchasing a pre-loved peekaboo and would love to learn more about what to look for! (Sorry if this has been asked before, this is my first post!)


----------



## ISegovia459

Hello all,
I recently purchased an extra-large Peekaboo online from a "reputable" reselling website. I'm almost positive its fake, but the description did say that it had been repaired/modified so some of what I'm worried about might be due the repairs/modifications the bag underwent. Attached are the pictures. I'm little turned off by the plaque and zucca pattern too. Also, a big red card for me was NO SERIAL TAG. The reseller website never shows them, so I assumed that the bag had them, but when I went to check once I had it, they aren't there. I am 99.9% sure it's fake, but I'd like more evidence before I demand my money back. If you need more pictures I can provide them, but the ones attached are my primary concerns. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pjzitano58

CAN you authentic this b bag? Rhabk you.
https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Tan-Textured-Leather-Black-Patent-Buckle-B-Satchel-Hand-Bag-Purse/253361658793?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11010.m1951.l7534/7?euid=e5733447cda94d079516134084bb75b7&bu=43967129289&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253361658793&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11010.m1951.l7534&rvr_id=0&ul_noapp=true&epid=23009342348


----------



## chay

Cluu05 said:


> I believe it’s fake. Serial number not correct u fortunately. Could authenticator confirm this for me? I’ve already contacted the company.



Thanks for your replies. The seller eventually posted a picture of the RFID tag and other pictures of the bag. At the same time, they changed their username, which I found strange.

But it appears the bag sold so either I lost out on a good deal on a gorgeous bag, or I got lucky.


----------



## geekygirl

Please help me authenticate this bag. (It is much more gorgeous in person)
Item: fendi essential peekaboo two way


----------



## geekygirl

Part two. I couldn’t capture the serial number on the leather tag or the fendi cloth label. Both are inside the zipped pocket, and the zipped compartment is very tight. No wiggle room to take clear pictures. This particular bag is very heavy and very structured but oh so much more gorgeous in person. I was blown away when I opened the box.


----------



## geekygirl

I think the bad may be fake. I was able to pull out the pocket and take some pictures and noticed that the Hologram tag with removable


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hello,
Thank you sooo much for authenticating. Got a really good deal and hoping it’s authentic [emoji119]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Part 2


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Part 3 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Thank you again for your time! Much appreciated


----------



## accio sacculus

chay said:


> Hello all
> 
> I hope you can help with authenticating this:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I Multicolor / Black Embroidered Leather
> Item Number: SBT283-AI8K 188-0501 (per the picture) but seller has this 8BT283A18KF0X93
> Seller ID: sebastionkona
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Kan-I-Multicolor-Black-Embroidered-Leather-Shoulder-Bag/253395861238?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.

Will need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back.


----------



## accio sacculus

Mihli said:


> Do you guys think this bag is authentic?
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo, Black regular medium, tortoise trim
> Item number: 253405594154
> Seller ID: maryun
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENTASTIC-...594154?hash=item3b0026822a:g:0ckAAOSwRLZaa6R4
> 
> View attachment 3957660
> View attachment 3957661
> View attachment 3957662
> View attachment 3957660
> View attachment 3957661
> View attachment 3957662
> View attachment 3957663
> View attachment 3957664
> View attachment 3957665
> View attachment 3957666
> View attachment 3957667
> View attachment 3957668
> View attachment 3957669
> View attachment 3957660
> View attachment 3957661
> View attachment 3957662
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENTASTIC-...594154?hash=item3b0026822a:g:0ckAAOSwRLZaa6R4


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.

Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Cluu05 said:


> 2 out of 3 posts for
> Hi, please help authenticate:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: the RealReal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-mini-peekaboo-bag-31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3959581
> View attachment 3959582
> View attachment 3959583
> View attachment 3959584
> View attachment 3959585
> View attachment 3959586
> View attachment 3959587
> *


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
I am sorry to say that it is fake


----------



## accio sacculus

mrschandra said:


> Dear authenticators,
> 
> Please ignore my previous request below, because I decided not to buy the bag. The reseller doesn’t seem to have any knowledge about the bag when I asked for more information.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, I purchased this bag and would appreciate your time to have a look at its authenticity.
> Item Name: Fendi Kan I Regular (color: English Rose)
> Source: IG @authenticstoresby
> Many Thanks!
> View attachment 3961893
> View attachment 3961894
> View attachment 3961895
> View attachment 3961897
> View attachment 3961898
> View attachment 3961900
> View attachment 3961901
> View attachment 3961902
> View attachment 3961903
> View attachment 3961904


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.

Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hello,
> Thank you sooo much for authenticating. Got a really good deal and hoping it’s authentic [emoji119]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964250
> View attachment 3964251
> View attachment 3964252
> View attachment 3964253
> View attachment 3964254
> View attachment 3964255
> View attachment 3964256
> View attachment 3964257
> View attachment 3964258
> View attachment 3964259



Realized i forgot the front of the label but it’s sooo hard to photograph. Best i can do. If not good enough I’ll try a few more


----------



## Nannahk

Hello!

I am new to the Fendi-world, and would therefore ask for help to authenticate this baguette bag. 
It's on sale at VestiaireCollective.com 
It's suppossedly a limited edition model. 
On some of the pictures the serialnumber is shown as : 8BR600-Q4V-139-2808  ( I can't see if more numbers are shown). 

*Item Name: Baguette 
Item Number: 5068583
Seller ID: ALFONSINA
Link:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-baguette-fendi-clutch-bag-5068583.shtml

Many thanks! *


----------



## k9walker

Bought this at Salvation Army, want to list on ebay. Is it real?


----------



## k9walker

k9walker said:


> Bought this at Salvation Army, want to list on ebay. Is it real?


----------



## k9walker

pic


----------



## LilMissCutie

*Item Name: Fendi zip it tote
Item #: 222830708675
Seller ID: classiccottage7
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Fendi-...-Fendi-Bags-/222830708675?txnId=2037381136012*
*
Comments: thank you for your time. I know the serial # is a little blurry and can take pics once I get it.*


----------



## mrschandra

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
> 
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back



Hi,
Thank u for ur prompt response. Here is the close up RFID tag. Hopefully it is clear enough to be authenticated.


----------



## lovein

Hello, I recently purchased the Fendi Dotcom bag from eBay.  The seller said that she purchased the bag from Saks Fifth Ave online and provided the email on the order and shipment.  However, I would still like to have one of the authenticators to confirm this is the real deal.  Thank you so much for your time and expertise.

Name:  Fendi Dotcom
URL on eBay Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dotc...%2FNezlLt7y4Qso28ZfTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
Pictures I took:


----------



## Anton7272

Hello please authenticate this bag 

I'm sending all the photos 
I ain't finding any hologram in this  , I hope that's not a problem 


































Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Nannahk said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new to the Fendi-world, and would therefore ask for help to authenticate this baguette bag.
> It's on sale at VestiaireCollective.com
> It's suppossedly a limited edition model.
> On some of the pictures the serialnumber is shown as : 8BR600-Q4V-139-2808  ( I can't see if more numbers are shown).
> 
> *Item Name: Baguette
> Item Number: 5068583
> Seller ID: ALFONSINA
> Link:  https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-baguette-fendi-clutch-bag-5068583.shtml
> 
> Many thanks! *


Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentication 

Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and RFID tags front and back (if applicable)


----------



## accio sacculus

LilMissCutie said:


> *Item Name: Fendi zip it tote
> Item #: 222830708675
> Seller ID: classiccottage7
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Fendi-...-Fendi-Bags-/222830708675?txnId=2037381136012
> 
> Comments: thank you for your time. I know the serial # is a little blurry and can take pics once I get it.*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the hologram tag


----------



## accio sacculus

mrschandra said:


> Hi,
> Thank u for ur prompt response. Here is the close up RFID tag. Hopefully it is clear enough to be authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 3965423
> View attachment 3965425
> View attachment 3965432


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

lovein said:


> Hello, I recently purchased the Fendi Dotcom bag from eBay.  The seller said that she purchased the bag from Saks Fifth Ave online and provided the email on the order and shipment.  However, I would still like to have one of the authenticators to confirm this is the real deal.  Thank you so much for your time and expertise.
> 
> Name:  Fendi Dotcom
> URL on eBay Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dotcom-Bag-AUTHENTIC-Perfect-Christmas-Gift-Fendi-Peekaboo-/322985523968?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=h4Vwrsec%2FNezlLt7y4Qso28ZfTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Pictures I took:


Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentication. 

Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag


----------



## lovein

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentication.
> 
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag




Thank you for your quick reply.  I will take a picture of the underside of the RFID tag and post it later.


----------



## chanel4evernever

*Hello! Can I get your help authenticating this pre-loved large Peekaboo? Thank you so much! 

Item Name:  FENDI Vitello Large Tortoise Peekaboo Asfalto
Item Number: 206956*
*Seller ID: Fashionphile*
*Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956*https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956


----------



## accio sacculus

chanel4evernever said:


> *Hello! Can I get your help authenticating this pre-loved large Peekaboo? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:  FENDI Vitello Large Tortoise Peekaboo Asfalto
> Item Number: 206956
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back to confirm...


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> Realized i forgot the front of the label but it’s sooo hard to photograph. Best i can do. If not good enough I’ll try a few more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964381
> View attachment 3964382



Hello,
Somehow think i got skipped?  Not sure bc it’s hard to keep track if post was answered. 
Please help [emoji173]️ if answered can you pls bump it or was my post overlooked? Please help!


----------



## mrschandra

Thank u accio sacculus! I'm so glad to hear that  



accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## k9walker

Sorry about those awful pics I was overly excited.


----------



## k9walker

k9walker said:


> pic





k9walker said:


> pic


----------



## k9walker

seriak


----------



## Cluu05

Thanks for your help. I had a third party authenticate it as well for the dispute I placed with my CC. I finally heard back from RealReal and they still think it is authentic but yet allowed for a return and “waived” my shipping fee... I don’t think they would do that for me if it was really authentic IMO...




accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
> I am sorry to say that it is fake


----------



## RueMonge

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hello,
> Somehow think i got skipped?  Not sure bc it’s hard to keep track if post was answered.
> Please help [emoji173]️ if answered can you pls bump it or was my post overlooked? Please help!



Format.  Where did you get it? And make sure you read post 1 to provide all the info needed to authenticate


----------



## Sweetyqbk

RueMonge said:


> Format.  Where did you get it? And make sure you read post 1 to provide all the info needed to authenticate



Hello,
Purchased from a consignment shop. I believe i followed all the steps but it’s posted over 2 different pages bc of all the different pictures. 
Thank you!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

RueMonge said:


> Format.  Where did you get it? And make sure you read post 1 to provide all the info needed to authenticate



Hello,
Purchased from a consignment shop. The post numbers are 
7763
7764
7765
7770
I believe proper format was used but I’m noticing some of my posts are missing. For one i just replied to your question and when i look back at last comment it’s not there! 

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## Chaneltaskelove

Can someone tell me if these Fendi bags are authentic? Thank you! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-CLAS...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Bagu...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372


----------



## Karine Grigoryan

hello!! will you help me! how can i know my fendi bag original or fake?


----------



## mzedith

Karine Grigoryan said:


> hello!! will you help me! how can i know my fendi bag original or fake?


go to this post :
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/


----------



## Karine Grigoryan

*Please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Gold edition bag for me. Thank you!!!*


----------



## Zumbananc

Please authenticate this...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Vintage Fendi Zucca Baguette, possibly 1970's since no serial number found on bag. 
Puchased from local thrift shop for my own personal collection.  Strap is missing and wondering if worth replacing.  Also, lining on bag needs repair.  Matching wallet also included which ill post separately.


----------



## Zumbananc

***continued from post 7799***
Here is the wallet which is also in need of repair. Included in wallet Fendi card with some sort of serial number on back of card?  The purse and wallet looks to be well made and hardly been used but the lining interior of bag has become unstitched as well as the wallet?


----------



## lovein

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for requesting authentication.
> 
> Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag



Sorry for the delay.  I finally got a chance to take the pictures of the underside of the RFID tag.  Here they are. Hope they are clear enough for you to see.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Karine Grigoryan

*Please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Gold EDITIOn bag for me. Thank you!*


----------



## accio sacculus

lovein said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I finally got a chance to take the pictures of the underside of the RFID tag.  Here they are. Hope they are clear enough for you to see.  Thank you so much!


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## lovein

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Yay, that’s great news!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Nata1978

Hello everyone. Could you please help me authenticate Fendi Peekaboo.


----------



## OWH

Can you help me authenticate this foldable Fendi bag? I couldn't find anything similar on the web.
It doesn't have a hologram but it does have a serial number.
Please let me know if you need more picture.
Many thanks!


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

I bought this Fendi at Goodwill for $7 . It looks vintage . Can some help me authenticate it.
Name-  two-way monogam mini Boston Speedy, I think.


----------



## mayclarareny

My first time here! I hope this is correct.
*Item Name: *Fendi mini peekaboo - black with gold hardware
*Link: *no link. Bought bag from a private re-seller
*Attach photos* - photos attached


----------



## accio sacculus

mayclarareny said:


> My first time here! I hope this is correct.
> *Item Name: *Fendi mini peekaboo - black with gold hardware
> *Link: *no link. Bought bag from a private re-seller
> *Attach photos* - photos attached


Thank you for using the correct format to request an authentication.

Unfortunately, the bag is fake


----------



## Lucyinthskyy

Hi. Can someone autheticate mine or let me know what else i need to provide.


----------



## mayclarareny

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format to request an authentication.
> 
> Unfortunately, the bag is fake



Thank you so much for letting me know! What signs did you see to indicate that? So that I am also aware for next time.


----------



## mayclarareny

Thank you so much for letting me know! What signs did you see to indicate that? So that I am also aware for next time. I added 2 more pics I forgot from earlier. I don’t think it’ll help anymore...


----------



## Red&Black

*Item Name:Fendi petit 2jours
Item Number:00808762
Seller ID:lizgezh
Link:https://www.ebay.com/i/152895942300 
Just bought and received this item. It has 14 days return. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you so much! If better quality picture is needed, please let me know. 
*


----------



## Red&Black

Continue from post #7813
I found the serial number!
I attached a picture of it.
Also the leather seal glazing of the strap is coming off, it is normal?


----------



## accio sacculus

Red&Black said:


> *Item Name:Fendi petit 2jours
> Item Number:00808762
> Seller ID:lizgezh
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/i/152895942300
> Just bought and received this item. It has 14 days return. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you so much! If better quality picture is needed, please let me know. *


I'm confused...the link you provided is for a cream coloured bag, but you've attached photos of a grey bag...which one is it?


----------



## Red&Black

accio sacculus said:


> I'm confused...the link you provided is for a cream coloured bag, but you've attached photos of a grey bag...which one is it?





accio sacculus said:


> I'm confused...the link you provided is for a cream coloured bag, but you've attached photos of a grey bag...which one is it?


https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Petite...942300?hash=item23994eee9c:g:-uQAAOSw47dZ3Sx5
It's the grey bag. I attached the new link here. Thank you!


----------



## Nata1978

Nata1978 said:


> View attachment 3973403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. Could you please help me authenticate Fendi Peekaboo.



Sorry for not writing in the correct form. I found it after posting but couldn’t edit the post. there is no link - private seller and these pictures all I have.


----------



## MadisonP43

Hello everyone, 
I picked this vintage Fendi up at a second hand store. It felt like very good quality, so I took my chances as it's a lovely bag. From looking online it looks like it may be the "mamma" zucca. Here are some photos. Any help is much appreciate. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hello authenticators,
Not sure why later posts get responses meanwhile earlier ones do not. I understand you take your time out of your Day to authenticate but wouldn’t it be fair to do it in order of how people post?
Please review, or if you do not wish to review please let me know so i stop checking the page 5x daily. 
Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hello authenticators,
> Not sure why later posts get responses meanwhile earlier ones do not. I understand you take your time out of your Day to authenticate but wouldn’t it be fair to do it in order of how people post?
> Please review, or if you do not wish to review please let me know so i stop checking the page 5x daily.
> Thank you



Please read post #1 or my signature.  Requests without the proper format for requesting authentication and without the source will be ignored.  I don’t have time to tell that to every person who posts, and this is why it is in my signature. Thank you.


----------



## Red&Black

*Item Name:Fendi petit 2jours
Item Number:8BH253-D7E 139-2461
Seller ID:lizgezh
Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...942300?hash=item23994eee9c:g:-uQAAOSw47dZ3Sx5*
------
I repost this authentication request with correct format and website. Not sure if you can open these picture on the website since this item is already sold, but I attached pictures I took. I bought this item from a ebay seller. This is my first experience with Fendi. Please help me authenticate it, thank you !


----------



## accio sacculus

Red&Black said:


> *Item Name:Fendi petit 2jours
> Item Number:8BH253-D7E 139-2461
> Seller ID:lizgezh
> Link:http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-53200-19255-0/1?ff3=4&pub=5574635916&toolid=10001&campid=5335828332&customid=&mpre=https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Petite-2Jours-Gray-Leather-Shoulder-Handbag/152895942300?hash=item23994eee9c:g:-uQAAOSw47dZ3Sx5*
> ------
> I repost this authentication request with correct format and website. Not sure if you can open these picture on the website since this item is already sold, but I attached pictures I took. I bought this item from a ebay seller. This is my first experience with Fendi. Please help me authenticate it, thank you !


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Red&Black

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much accio sacculus! Appreciate your help


----------



## MadisonP43

I'm sorry about improper format. Let me try this again. 

Item name: Fendi zucca mama (I believe it is vintage)
Item link: n/a, purchased second hand 
Here are the images:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Snap 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Buckle hardware (inside)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Close up of the bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Close up of logo print 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hardware
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hardware
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Inside label 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Close up of stitching 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Serial number  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lining


----------



## OWH

Can you please have a look? hope this time the format is correct.
Item Name: Don't know
Item Number: 2454/26555/98
Seller ID: bought in a second hand shop
Link: N/A


----------



## accio sacculus

MadisonP43 said:


> I'm sorry about improper format. Let me try this again.
> 
> Item name: Fendi zucca mama (I believe it is vintage)
> Item link: n/a, purchased second hand
> Here are the images:
> View attachment 3976697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976698
> 
> Buckle hardware (inside)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976699
> 
> Close up of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of logo print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of stitching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Serial number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3976706
> 
> Lining



Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

OWH said:


> Can you please have a look? hope this time the format is correct.
> Item Name: Don't know
> Item Number: 2454/26555/98
> Seller ID: bought in a second hand shop
> Link: N/A



Looks good


----------



## OWH

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks!!


----------



## MadisonP43

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thanks very much!


----------



## chanel4evernever

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back to confirm...





chanel4evernever said:


> *Hello! Can I get your help authenticating this pre-loved large Peekaboo? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name:  FENDI Vitello Large Tortoise Peekaboo Asfalto
> Item Number: 206956
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956*



Here are the close up pics of the RFID tag. Please let me know if you need anything else. Thanks!!


----------



## Zumbananc

I am reposting from 7799 & 7800 in the proper format.  Please autheticate:

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Flap Baguette (?)
Link:  N/A bought at thrift store for myself
Attached photos....


----------



## Zumbananc

Continued from post 7831
Item:  Fendi Zucca Wallet
Link: N/A purchased at thrift store for myself
Attached photos...
(I found this Fendi business card insude the wallet)
Thank you in advance for taking the time to authenticate.


----------



## accio sacculus

Zumbananc said:


> Continued from post 7831
> Item:  Fendi Zucca Wallet
> Link: N/A purchased at thrift store for myself
> Attached photos...
> (I found this Fendi business card insude the wallet)
> Thank you in advance for taking the time to authenticate.



Both are fake


----------



## Zumbananc

accio sacculus said:


> Both are fake


 Thank you.


----------



## chanel4evernever

*Hi! Can I get your help authenticating this pre-loved large Peekaboo? 
I'm reposting with pics of tags. Thank you so much! 

Item Name: FENDI Vitello Large Tortoise Peekaboo Asfalto
Item Number: 206956
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956
*


----------



## accio sacculus

chanel4evernever said:


> *Hi! Can I get your help authenticating this pre-loved large Peekaboo?
> I'm reposting with pics of tags. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Vitello Large Tortoise Peekaboo Asfalto
> Item Number: 206956
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-large-tortoise-peekaboo-asfalto-206956
> *



Look good !!


----------



## Nata1978

Hello, let me try again
Item Name: Fendi peekaboo regular
Item Number:8BN226-Q4J-149-2516
Seller ID: private seller
Link: no link
Could you please help me authenticate it. These are all pictures I've got. Thank you in advance


----------



## .aj.

Please help me with this Fendi bag!
Item Name: Fendi zucchino
Item Number:N/A
Seller ID: private seller
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1334314348?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

accio sacculus said:


> Please read post #1 or my signature.  Requests without the proper format for requesting authentication and without the source will be ignored.  I don’t have time to tell that to every person who posts, and this is why it is in my signature. Thank you.



I understand that but the information was posted. I had multiple postings since pictures wouldn’t fit into 1. If you can please look again. Item was obtained from a consignment store. I’d appreciate your time if you can please authenticate.


----------



## Fendilover34

i need help authenticating this bag bought at a thrift shop and not sure if it’s authentic.its has no serial number  ..thank u


----------



## chanel4evernever

accio sacculus said:


> Look good !!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## LilMissCutie

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the hologram tag



Sorry about the delay. Thank you


----------



## Fendilover34

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Please help me authenticate this pouch bought it from a thrift store .its doesn’t have a serial number


----------



## Fendilover34

Hi there can u authenticate this pouch for me, I bought it at a thrift store it has no serial number ..so I’m not sure if it’s real..let me If u need more pictures


----------



## Fendilover34

I don’t know if I’m not posting correctly,but can u please authenticate this fendi pouch bought at a thrift store .it is a stamp but no serial number..thanks in advance


----------



## LilMissCutie

Fendilover34 said:


> I don’t know if I’m not posting correctly,but can u please authenticate this fendi pouch bought at a thrift store .it is a stamp but no serial number..thanks in advance



Hi. You've already posted a couple of times. I'd wait for the authenticators to respond. We are all waiting for responses but the authenticators have a life too.

Have a great week!


----------



## frenchiemgs

Please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo bag. It is a preloved bag. I need your help before buying this one. The seller said that there is a fendi logo on fabric but she just was'nt able to send me the photo. Im a bit confused on the logo on the metal. Please help me.Thank you so much


----------



## accio sacculus

LilMissCutie said:


> Sorry about the delay. Thank you


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

.aj. said:


> Please help me with this Fendi bag!
> Item Name: Fendi zucchino
> Item Number:N/A
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...ag/1334314348?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> Thank you so much!


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Nata1978 said:


> Hello, let me try again
> Item Name: Fendi peekaboo regular
> Item Number:8BN226-Q4J-149-2516
> Seller ID: private seller
> Link: no link
> Could you please help me authenticate it. These are all pictures I've got. Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 3978699
> View attachment 3978700
> View attachment 3978701
> View attachment 3978702
> View attachment 3978703
> View attachment 3978704


Need to see clear close up of the other side of the hologram and RFID tag front and back


----------



## LilMissCutie

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!



Thank you so much


----------



## greencabochon

Item Name: Vintage 80s Fendi Check Crossbody Zip Purse Bag
Item Number: 48967361
Seller ID: Goodwill
Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/48967361 

TIA!


----------



## Nata1978

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up of the other side of the hologram and RFID tag front and back


Thank you. Hope hologram is clear enough


----------



## SMarcum

*Could you please help authenticate this? There are a couple things that I’m questioning on it.

auction item:*
Authentic Fendi Jacquard Diavolo Trapezio Bag 8BR255
*Item Name: Fendi Diavolo
Item Number: 323093216372
Seller ID: frasilnic
Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...9/323093216372?_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel*


----------



## SMarcum

SMarcum said:


> *Could you please help authenticate this? There are a couple things that I’m questioning on it.
> 
> auction item:*
> Authentic Fendi Jacquard Diavolo Trapezio Bag 8BR255
> *Item Name: Fendi Diavolo
> Item Number: 323093216372
> Seller ID: frasilnic
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...9/323093216372?_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel*



I apologize for having to post again. When I click on the link I provided it keeps taking me to my eBay. I’ll just post pics here. One ouf the things that is throwing me off is the tag isn’t sewn in perfectly. However, I’ve had linings in other purses rip and had them sewn back.


SMarcum said:


> *Could you please help authenticate this? There are a couple things that I’m questioning on it.
> 
> auction item:*
> Authentic Fendi Jacquard Diavolo Trapezio Bag 8BR255
> *Item Name: Fendi Diavolo
> Item Number: 323093216372
> Seller ID: frasilnic
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...9/323093216372?_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel*


----------



## Fendilover34

Item name: fendi Zucca 
Item number: N/A
Seller name: savers thrift store 
Link: N/A
Can u please help me authenticate this pouch please, I bought it at a thrift store it doesn’t have any serial number..thank you let me know if I need additional photos


----------



## .aj.

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


THANK YOU!!


----------



## accio sacculus

greencabochon said:


> Item Name: Vintage 80s Fendi Check Crossbody Zip Purse Bag
> Item Number: 48967361
> Seller ID: Goodwill
> Link: https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/48967361
> 
> TIA!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

Nata1978 said:


> Thank you. Hope hologram is clear enough
> View attachment 3981955
> View attachment 3981956
> View attachment 3981957


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

SMarcum said:


> *Could you please help authenticate this? There are a couple things that I’m questioning on it.
> 
> auction item:*
> Authentic Fendi Jacquard Diavolo Trapezio Bag 8BR255
> *Item Name: Fendi Diavolo
> Item Number: 323093216372
> Seller ID: frasilnic
> Link:https://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FE...9/323093216372?_mwBanner=1#vi__app-cvip-panel*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Fendilover34 said:


> Item name: fendi Zucca
> Item number: N/A
> Seller name: savers thrift store
> Link: N/A
> Can u please help me authenticate this pouch please, I bought it at a thrift store it doesn’t have any serial number..thank you let me know if I need additional photos


Looks good


----------



## Nata1978

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Fendilover34

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks u for your time and response


----------



## txu1104

*Item Name: fendi mini 3jours bag
Item Number: n/a non auction 
Seller ID: n/a private deal*
Please take a look at this one, cant find the hologram sticker, thanks!


----------



## ellen aly

This is a local seller on Facebook. Can someone please help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## a.switala125

Please authenticate this bag?


----------



## accio sacculus

txu1104 said:


> *Item Name: fendi mini 3jours bag
> Item Number: n/a non auction
> Seller ID: n/a private deal*
> Please take a look at this one, cant find the hologram sticker, thanks!



Its fake


----------



## MASCULINFEMININ

Fendi Wool Zucca Baguette 
Hello!, I'm new to the site, I hope I do it in the right way 
I would like to know if this baguette is authentic 
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## SKJ1950

Please help authenticate this bag.
Thanks for your time!

Item Name: Zucca Roll Tote with purple
Item Number: 
Seller ID: Laura
https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-5885271.shtml

Link https://www.vestiairecollective.com...6gQ&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ


----------



## ellen aly

ellen aly said:


> This is a local seller on Facebook. Can someone please help me authenticate this? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986590



Inner lining photos. authentic?


----------



## txu1104

accio sacculus said:


> Its fake


Hi are you sure its fake? I purchased it on ****** , i thought they are very reputable. Thanks!


----------



## accio sacculus

txu1104 said:


> Hi are you sure its fake? I purchased it on ****** , i thought they are very reputable. Thanks!



Do you have a pic of the underside of the RFID tag as well?  And another of the serial number under the leather Fendi Tab?  I can have another look.


----------



## mel4shay

Please Authenticate this bag.
Large Fendi Peekaboo
ID: 8BN210-FZN-138-237Z
https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Large-Peekaboo-in-Grey-59fb6c09291a35cf7a002e58


----------



## mel4shay

mel4shay said:


> Please Authenticate this bag.
> Large Fendi Peekaboo
> ID: 8BN210-FZN-138-237Z
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Large-Peekaboo-in-Grey-59fb6c09291a35cf7a002e58


----------



## mdb6000

Dear Authenticator,

Could you please have a look at my bag. I would really appreciate your help.

Peekaboo Regular with bug eyes

I bought it at Vestiaire:
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5278502.shtml

I will attach the pictures I have made. Please let me know if you need additional.

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## mdb6000

More pics


mdb6000 said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> Could you please have a look at my bag. I would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Peekaboo Regular with bug eyes
> 
> I bought it at Vestiaire:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5278502.shtml
> 
> I will attach the pictures I have made. Please let me know if you need additional.
> 
> Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## mdb6000

And the last few. Thanks again for being so kind to have a look


----------



## richienickel

*Item Name: *Fendi Archy Bag Bug Monster Charm
*Item Number:* N/A
*Seller ID: *Purchased from Designer Exchange 

Please could you authenticate this Fendi Bag Bug, I purchased it from Designer Exchange a second hand seller in London. I thought it looked authentic but then I saw recently that they had a definite fake Balenciaga on their site recently so I thought it would be good to get a second opinon on this as I don't know much about authenticating the bag bugs. Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## ellen aly

Please help me authenticate this! I’m purchasing this tomm and don’t want to spend $500 on a fake. Thanks so much!! Very desperate


----------



## LWB-Enterprises

Fendi Authentication Help: Here is a Fendi /bag that I need help with. Any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can you please help authenticate Fendi Magic bag
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pyth...&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile

Thanks so much


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can anyone please help authenticate Fendi Magic bag

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pyth...&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile

Thanks so much


----------



## chingmin

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.




Hi there,

I'm not so sure if this is the right way to send a request for authentication but I need your help. Kindly assist when you have time. Thanks!

Anyway, I have recently bought a vintage Fendi bag on eBay. Kindly see details below:

item: Fendi Zucca canvas leather clutch bag shoulder bag
Seller: nakabjp2015

The link has already expired so I just made photos of the bag. It is a vintage clutch/shoulder bag with no serial number and I think there used to be a gold hardware on the four sides of the bag to protect it from scratches because you can see the markings. The interior is made made of leather. Kindly see the attached photos.

Super thanks!

Sincerely,
Ching


----------



## accio sacculus

mdb6000 said:


> And the last few. Thanks again for being so kind to have a look


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

richienickel said:


> *Item Name: *Fendi Archy Bag Bug Monster Charm
> *Item Number:* N/A
> *Seller ID: *Purchased from Designer Exchange
> 
> Please could you authenticate this Fendi Bag Bug, I purchased it from Designer Exchange a second hand seller in London. I thought it looked authentic but then I saw recently that they had a definite fake Balenciaga on their site recently so I thought it would be good to get a second opinon on this as I don't know much about authenticating the bag bugs. Thanks very much for your help.


Need to see a clear, close up of the "Fendi" tag straight on and from the side...


----------



## accio sacculus

chingmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not so sure if this is the right way to send a request for authentication but I need your help. Kindly assist when you have time. Thanks!
> 
> Anyway, I have recently bought a vintage Fendi bag on eBay. Kindly see details below:
> 
> item: Fendi Zucca canvas leather clutch bag shoulder bag
> Seller: nakabjp2015
> 
> The link has already expired so I just made photos of the bag. It is a vintage clutch/shoulder bag with no serial number and I think there used to be a gold hardware on the four sides of the bag to protect it from scratches because you can see the markings. The interior is made made of leather. Kindly see the attached photos.
> 
> Super thanks!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993520
> View attachment 3993521
> View attachment 3993522
> View attachment 3993523
> View attachment 3993524
> View attachment 3993525
> View attachment 3993526
> View attachment 3993527


Thank you for using the correct format, but we still require the link for the expired auction so that we have a source...


----------



## mdb6000

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you soooo much for your help. You are a true star for helping all of us!!!

Is it ok that the bag has no hologram? 

Best wishes


----------



## chingmin

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format, but we still require the link for the expired auction so that we have a source...



thanks for your reply. Here is the ebay link below.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/322906824246

Sincerely,
Ching Min


----------



## SKJ1950

Please help me authenticate this bag purchased from Vestiaire.
Item name: fendi brown leather (actually the zucca roll in tobacco + purple)
Link and photos: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...6gQ&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ
seller Laura
https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-5885271.shtml
Here are the detailed photos:


----------



## SKJ1950

and last set


----------



## Elisabeth G-H

Hi, I purchased this bag on eBay and I am new to Fendi. The bag looks great, but I think there is an issue with the seams (I thought they should not be so visible on the outside) and the hologram does seem different from other vintage items I have looked at. The seller claims that it is real. Please help authenticate. Thanks so much in advance! 

Name: Fendi Peekaboo
*Source: Ebay - item number 152918502330
Seller: olesinia1984*


----------



## chingmin

chingmin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not so sure if this is the right way to send a request for authentication but I need your help. Kindly assist when you have time. Thanks!
> 
> Anyway, I have recently bought a vintage Fendi bag on eBay. Kindly see details below:
> 
> item: Fendi Zucca canvas leather clutch bag shoulder bag
> Seller: nakabjp2015
> 
> The link has already expired so I just made photos of the bag. It is a vintage clutch/shoulder bag with no serial number and I think there used to be a gold hardware on the four sides of the bag to protect it from scratches because you can see the markings. The interior is made made of leather. Kindly see the attached photos.
> 
> Super thanks!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3993520
> View attachment 3993521
> View attachment 3993522
> View attachment 3993523
> View attachment 3993524
> View attachment 3993525
> View attachment 3993526
> View attachment 3993527




Hi again,

Here is the ebay link below.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Thanks again and have a nice day.

Sincerely,

Ching Min


----------



## richienickel

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the "Fendi" tag straight on and from the side...


Hey thanks for getting back to me, I have provided the extra photos you need. Hopefully this is what you mean. Thank you.


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate a coat my mother bought in a thrift store. It's a grey faux fur coat from Fendi Jeans. Also if you can tell me how much is it worth, I will really appreciate.
Here are the pics of the coat. Thank you in advance


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts can anyone please help authenticate Fendi Magic bag i just recently purchased from ebay. Thanks so much


----------



## maraclara

Hello experts heres the ebay item info also for the Fendi Magic bag.
Thanks so much in advance

Fendi Magic bag
Ebay item#323072914255
Seller: the_vault_sa
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pyth...&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


----------



## handbags 4eva

No sure what the protocol is but I would like this fendi mini peekaboo authenticated. It says it was bought from Neman Marcus a few years ago and I know they did have this colour way or similar for years.
https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-min...785769?hash=item25e6221ee9:g:zjoAAOSwCJxaGmL5


----------



## SharLoveFendi

Hi there, 
Ive just joined this site to see if anyone could help me with my bag?
My ex-mother in law gifted it to me a number of years ago.. I was just wanting to know if its real?
Its large, feel like good quality leather, has serial number etc but i would have no idea how to tell if this is a genuine Fendi bag. Im not even sure what its called.
Let me know if you need more photos (:


----------



## averagejoe

SharLoveFendi said:


> Hi there,
> Ive just joined this site to see if anyone could help me with my bag?
> My ex-mother in law gifted it to me a number of years ago.. I was just wanting to know if its real?
> Its large, feel like good quality leather, has serial number etc but i would have no idea how to tell if this is a genuine Fendi bag. Im not even sure what its called.
> Let me know if you need more photos (:


I am not normally an authenticator here, but being an owner of the men's Peekaboo, I believe the one pictured is fake.


----------



## SharLoveFendi

averagejoe said:


> I am not normally an authenticator here, but being an owner of the men's Peekaboo, I believe the one pictured is fake.


Thanks for your reply (:


----------



## mamaElyn

a local sale and trying to meet up with the lady tmr and having a hard time getting this beauty authenticated as it is a runway bag. Can someone plz take a look for me? No hologram or serial number; no engraving on zipper pull.  here are the photos. Thank you for your help!


----------



## mamaElyn

a local sale and trying to meet up with the lady


----------



## accio sacculus

chingmin said:


> thanks for your reply. Here is the ebay link below.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/322906824246
> 
> Sincerely,
> Ching Min


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

SKJ1950 said:


> and last set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994774
> View attachment 3994775
> View attachment 3994776


Need to see a clear, close up of the underside of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

Elisabeth G-H said:


> Hi, I purchased this bag on eBay and I am new to Fendi. The bag looks great, but I think there is an issue with the seams (I thought they should not be so visible on the outside) and the hologram does seem different from other vintage items I have looked at. The seller claims that it is real. Please help authenticate. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> *Source: Ebay - item number 152918502330
> Seller: olesinia1984*


The link doesn't work and the item number doesn't exist...


----------



## accio sacculus

richienickel said:


> Hey thanks for getting back to me, I have provided the extra photos you need. Hopefully this is what you mean. Thank you.


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

maraclara said:


> Hello experts heres the ebay item info also for the Fendi Magic bag.
> Thanks so much in advance
> 
> Fendi Magic bag
> Ebay item#323072914255
> Seller: the_vault_sa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Python-Canvas-Bag-Excellent-Condition-Tan-brown-Auth/323072914255?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&redirect=mobile


Looks good


----------



## maraclara

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much accio


----------



## bonelda

can you please authenticate?

item: Fendi snow globe
item: 302671093084
seller: kkeisman
link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Snowglobe-/302671093084?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=C6JSE3BTWM46sbC5NXC%2F1bEsxSU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## SKJ1950

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the underside of the RFID tag...


Thanks for your time!


----------



## SKJ1950

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the underside of the RFID tag...


Please ignore earlier post. I took the wrong photo... Here is the underside of the RFID tag. I hope it is clear enough.


----------



## accio sacculus

bonelda said:


> can you please authenticate?
> 
> item: Fendi snow globe
> item: 302671093084
> seller: kkeisman
> link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Snowglobe-/302671093084?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=C6JSE3BTWM46sbC5NXC%2F1bEsxSU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



There really is no way I can say for sure... but I’d say no, since the “Fendi” etched on the base snow globe isn’t straight... I’ve never seen something like this before.


----------



## chingmin

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much for your time


----------



## Houdhoud

Hi @accio sacculus, I would really appreciate your help to authenticate a coat I posted a few days ago. Thank you 


Houdhoud said:


> Hi everyone, I need your help to authenticate a coat my mother bought in a thrift store. It's a grey faux fur coat from Fendi Jeans. Also if you can tell me how much is it worth, I will really appreciate.
> Here are the pics of the coat. Thank you in advance


----------



## dettoids

Please help me authenticate this bag. I got it from my mom’s closet. Must be vintage (more than 15 years ago?) Cannot locate the serial number too

I also don’t know its name

Thank you


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi! I hope someone can help me out. This Fendi 2 jours seems authentic to me, but then I saw the hologram is starting to come off  
Aren’t they supposed to be part of the fabric, not a sticker, meaning they can’t come off? Ofcourse I am now worried about it’s authenticity! Please help. 

Item name: Fendi Deux Jours


----------



## bonelda

accio sacculus said:


> There really is no way I can say for sure... but I’d say no, since the “Fendi” etched on the base snow globe isn’t straight... I’ve never seen something like this before.


that is disappointing. thanks.


----------



## Annawakes

Hello, I just bought this Monster Mini Peekaboo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  Please, could you authenticate it for me? 

I hope I have all the photos you need.


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hello, I just bought this Monster Mini Peekaboo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  Please, could you authenticate it for me?
> 
> I hope I have all the photos you need.


More photos....


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hello, I just bought this Monster Mini Peekaboo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  Please, could you authenticate it for me?
> 
> I hope I have all the photos you need.


And two more....sorry....they were blurry so I deleted them.  If you need to see anything else please let me know.  Thank you so much!


----------



## bluedinosaur

Hi I'm hoping someone could help authenticate this for me? I purchased it off eBay recently. 

Thank you


----------



## bluedinosaur

I'm concerned that there is no hologram?


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hello, I just bought this Monster Mini Peekaboo from Neiman Marcus Last Call.  Please, could you authenticate it for me?.



Hello, I was able to take better photos of the ID number and interior tags.  My original request and exterior photos were in posts #7918 and #7919.  Please, could you look at them and let me know?  Thank you so so much!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everyone. I would like some help authenticating this please. Thank you in advance! I have my doubts. 

Item name: unknown.
Source: thrift store.
There is no datecode.


----------



## amychen99

Dear Authenticator:
Will you please help to authenticate this Peekaboo bag? 
*Item Name: Fendi Multicolor Python Leather Large Peekaboo Tote Bag
Item Number: 123891
Seller ID: VIP130498
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/123891/fendi-multicolor-python-leather-large-peekaboo-tote-bag*
*
Plus additional photos. 

Many thanks in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











*


----------



## amychen99

More photos.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Will you please help to authenticate this Peekaboo bag?
*Item Name: Fendi Multicolor Python Leather Large Peekaboo Tote Bag
Item Number: 123891
Seller ID: VIP130498
Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/123891/fendi-multicolor-python-leather-large-peekaboo-tote-

Many thanks in advance*


----------



## meepabeep

Hello! I purchased this on eBay. It's a Zucchino baguette (I think).
Seller: caba072014
Item #: 112831361219
Link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brow...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648

Thank you!


----------



## meepabeep

Okay...I actually have the bag now. Here are some pics. The serial # is faded, and difficult to photograph. Thank you!!


----------



## meepabeep

And more....
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 401


----------



## NJGucciLover

Hello. I am wondering about my bag's authenticity.  Can you please give me your opinion?  Thank you

Fendi Spalmati Zucca Tote


----------



## accio sacculus

dettoids said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag. I got it from my mom’s closet. Must be vintage (more than 15 years ago?) Cannot locate the serial number too
> 
> I also don’t know its name
> 
> Thank you


I think it looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

Annawakes said:


> More photos....


Please use the proper format in Post #1 or my signature for requesting authentication next time.  Since you provided the source, at least, I suppose I'll just have to pick my battles...

It looks ok.


----------



## accio sacculus

NJGucciLover said:


> Hello. I am wondering about my bag's authenticity.  Can you please give me your opinion?  Thank you
> 
> Fendi Spalmati Zucca Tote


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.

It looks good


----------



## NJGucciLover

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
> 
> It looks good


Omg thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everyone. I would like some help authenticating this please. Thank you in advance! I have my doubts.
> 
> Item name: unknown.
> Source: thrift store.
> There is no datecode.



Thank you for using the correct format and providing the source.
It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

amychen99 said:


> View attachment 4008909
> View attachment 4008911
> View attachment 4008914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008909
> View attachment 4008911
> 
> 
> Will you please help to authenticate this Peekaboo bag?
> *Item Name: Fendi Multicolor Python Leather Large Peekaboo Tote Bag
> Item Number: 123891
> Seller ID: VIP130498
> Link: https://www.hardlyeverwornit.com/item/123891/fendi-multicolor-python-leather-large-peekaboo-tote-
> 
> Many thanks in advance*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

meepabeep said:


> Hello! I purchased this on eBay. It's a Zucchino baguette (I think).
> Seller: caba072014
> Item #: 112831361219
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brown-Black-Canvas-Black-Leather-Hobo-Shoulder-Handbag/112831361219?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2648
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good 
Thank you for using the correct format for posting.


----------



## meepabeep

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good
> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.



Thank you!


----------



## SakuraSakura

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format and providing the source.
> It's fake



Thank you very much for your assistance. It was only $2.99 so there isn't much loss to be had.


----------



## handbags 4eva

accio sacculus said:


> The link doesn't work and the item number doesn't exist...


Any help with mine, I post a few post ago. It’s on ebay. 
https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-min...785769?hash=item25e6221ee9:g:zjoAAOSwCJxaGmL5


----------



## Annawakes

accio sacculus said:


> Please use the proper format in Post #1 or my signature for requesting authentication next time.  Since you provided the source, at least, I suppose I'll just have to pick my battles...
> 
> It looks ok.


Oh! @accio sacculus,  I am sorry, I should have known better!  I was too excited to check Post 1 first, which I what I should have done. Thank you for looking at my item.  

Does “ok” mean that it looks good?  Thumbs up from you?  

Thanks again for your time.  Sorry again!


----------



## dettoids

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks ok


Thank you!


----------



## Jogee

I am fairly certain this is not authentic, but I am new to all this and so would like your opinion. I haven't been able to find anything like it online, it doesn't have any tags or serial numbers and Fendi is not etched on any of the hardware.. The color also seems off to me, too. I guess it's the gold badge on the inside that's throwing me off. The writing around the circle says, "Fendi Roma Italy 1925."


----------



## Jogee

More photos. I also see now that the fabric alignment is off.


----------



## SKJ1950

SKJ1950 said:


> Please ignore earlier post. I took the wrong photo... Here is the underside of the RFID tag. I hope it is clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4002659
> View attachment 4002660


Please let me know if this image is clear enough or if you need more information. Thanks again for your time!


----------



## mzedith

Item Name:selleria DR bag
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: Private seller from FB
Link: NA
Note:  The seller says this bag doesn't have a hologram , hmmm


----------



## mzedith

more pics, I hope these will be ok:


----------



## mzedith




----------



## lcscjzc

*Hi guys, would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Leather Tote Handbag
Item Number: 123042023260
Seller ID: littlelady62
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/123042023260*
*
I have asked for supplementary photos and will attach as soon as it’s available. Many thanks in advance.*


----------



## mzedith

She found the hologram


----------



## Jogee

Jogee said:


> More photos. I also see now that the fabric alignment is off.


I purchased this bag from ValueVillage. I don't know what it's name would be, and I can't find a tag or a serial number on it. The only identifying marks are the FF zipper pulls and the gold seal on the inside that says, "Fendi SAS Roma Made in Italy" and a circle beside it that says, "Fendi Roma Italy 1925." I would like to return it to the store, if it is not authentic. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if my photos were not adequate. I really am trying to follow your guidelines, but obviously I'm missing something.


----------



## Jonesy0528

I recently purchased this bag from eBay. I would like to know if it is authentic. Thank you so much.
Item name: Authentic Fendi Canvas Zucca Baguette Classic Monogram Bag
Item number: 132547233434
Website: eBay
Seller: Orlando-seller
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Canvas-Zucca-Baguette-Classic-Monogram-Bag/132547233434?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> View attachment 4015652


This one WOULD have a hologram...so there has to be at least some evidence of the tag??


----------



## accio sacculus

mzedith said:


> She found the hologram
> View attachment 4016112
> 
> View attachment 4016113


Oops, there it is...looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

lcscjzc said:


> *Hi guys, would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Leather Tote Handbag
> Item Number: 123042023260
> Seller ID: littlelady62
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Leather-Tote-Handbag-/123042023260
> 
> I have asked for supplementary photos and will attach as soon as it’s available. Many thanks in advance.*


Looks good, IMO!    Thank you for using the correct format


----------



## accio sacculus

Jogee said:


> I purchased this bag from ValueVillage. I don't know what it's name would be, and I can't find a tag or a serial number on it. The only identifying marks are the FF zipper pulls and the gold seal on the inside that says, "Fendi SAS Roma Made in Italy" and a circle beside it that says, "Fendi Roma Italy 1925." I would like to return it to the store, if it is not authentic. Your help would be greatly appreciated. Please let me know if my photos were not adequate. I really am trying to follow your guidelines, but obviously I'm missing something.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Jonesy0528 said:


> I recently purchased this bag from eBay. I would like to know if it is authentic. Thank you so much.
> Item name: Authentic Fendi Canvas Zucca Baguette Classic Monogram Bag
> Item number: 132547233434
> Website: eBay
> Seller: Orlando-seller
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Canvas-Zucca-Baguette-Classic-Monogram-Bag/132547233434?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Need to see clear, close up pics of the interior "Made In Italy" metal tag and the interior zipper pull


----------



## mzedith

accio sacculus said:


> Oops, there it is...looks good


Yay!!!!  Thank you!!!  It's on the way to it's new home.. *moi*


----------



## TochB

Hi, I would be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought it about a couple of years ago from Bestsecret.co.uk. After a few wears the bag started fraying so I put it away as I didn’t want it to get any worse. I recently read somewhere that a bag purchased from this website turned out to be fake which has got me worried. I just want to know if the bag is fake or if the quality of this bag is just poor. Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you very much for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## lcscjzc

TochB said:


> Hi, I would be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought it about a couple of years ago from Bestsecret.co.uk. After a few wears the bag started fraying so I put it away as I didn’t want it to get any worse. I recently read somewhere that a bag purchased from this website turned out to be fake which has got me worried. I just want to know if the bag is fake or if the quality of this bag is just poor. Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you very much for your help. It is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020239
> View attachment 4020242
> View attachment 4020250
> View attachment 4020253
> View attachment 4020255
> View attachment 4020258
> View attachment 4020264
> View attachment 4020266
> View attachment 4020267
> View attachment 4020268


Is there a serial no tag?


----------



## TochB

lcscjzc said:


> Is there a serial no tag?


Thanks. Please see below.


----------



## mzedith

TochB said:


> Hi, I would be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. I bought it about a couple of years ago from Bestsecret.co.uk. After a few wears the bag started fraying so I put it away as I didn’t want it to get any worse. I recently read somewhere that a bag purchased from this website turned out to be fake which has got me worried. I just want to know if the bag is fake or if the quality of this bag is just poor. Please let me know if you need any more information. Thank you very much for your help. It is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020239
> View attachment 4020242
> View attachment 4020250
> View attachment 4020253
> View attachment 4020255
> View attachment 4020258
> View attachment 4020264
> View attachment 4020266
> View attachment 4020267
> View attachment 4020268



Flip the fendi made in tag and take a pic of the serial code


----------



## SKJ1950

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clear, close up of the underside of the RFID tag...


Hope this is clear enough this time (have to use my phone...)


----------



## TochB

mzedith said:


> Flip the fendi made in tag and take a pic of the serial code


Below. Thanks.


----------



## Erilynn25

I purchased this bag at the flea market and would like to know if it is authentic.  I am also wondering what it is called and how old it might be.  Thank you!


----------



## Wolf17

*Hi guys, would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag
Name : fendi btw bag*
Website : ebay
Seller : *: bridgetklittle23*
link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323175815599

Please help to authenticate this fendi by the way bag.


----------



## Angel1219

Hello, I would appreciate some help in authenticating this peekaboo. Thank you in advance.
Seller: Fashionphile
Item: Fendi Peekaboo Python Mini in Coral
Item #: 240695
Serial #: 8BN244-Z6H-158-010
Item URL:
https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-python-mini-peekaboo-satchel-coral-240695
Comments: Released spring summer 2015


----------



## skj206

Please help authentic

*Item Name: Fendi peekaboo 
Item Number: **323178489750*
*Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/theperfectpursesh?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/3231784897...3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true*
*
Serial number: 2579/8BN211/CV1/108


Thank you!

*


----------



## mzedith

skj206 said:


> Please help authentic
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi peekaboo
> Item Number: **323178489750*
> *Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/theperfectpursesh?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/323178489750?ul_ref=https%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F0%2Fe11051.m43.l1123%2F7%3Feuid%3D4c4fb72b1e364c4baded76d532def941%26bu%3D44143469735%26loc%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252F323178489750%26sojTags%3Dbu%3Dbu%26srcrot%3De11051.m43.l1123%26rvr_id%3D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Serial number: 2579/8BN211/CV1/108
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> *


you are going to need more pics.


----------



## amychen99

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## skj206

mzedith said:


> you are going to need more pics.


What kind of pics do you need more of? The inside, the tag, or the front of bag?


----------



## craf1947

I have a vintage pair of Fendi heels.  I need to know if they are authentic.
Also how do you tell the size on these?  There is a 40 on the sole of the shoe.


----------



## marwa_omar

Good day
thanks so much for all the continuous efforts . Appreciate your help authenticating this bag 

*Item Name:Authentic FENDI Brown Zucca Canvas And Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Purse
Item Number:#23824
Seller ID:appleproject
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi!

I think my post got skipped  
I don’t have much information except the item name, these are my pics as I already have the bag... 
Can someone please help me out or tell me what I did wrong in my original post? 

Thanks! 



Baghagkoko said:


> Hi! I hope someone can help me out. This Fendi 2 jours seems authentic to me, but then I saw the hologram is starting to come off
> Aren’t they supposed to be part of the fabric, not a sticker, meaning they can’t come off? Ofcourse I am now worried about it’s authenticity! Please help.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Deux Jours


----------



## show pony

Hi ladies, doesn't anyone know much about vintage Fendi clothes? I've seen a few pieces pop up with 'Fendi SSang' on it and googled it but no information has come up. Is this an authentic range and does anyone have any information about what era or line it is from? I just thought it was a little odd that some of the details were in English rather than Italian. Here's a picture of a SSang label. TIA.


----------



## RueMonge

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think my post got skipped
> I don’t have much information except the item name, these are my pics as I already have the bag...
> Can someone please help me out or tell me what I did wrong in my original post?
> 
> Thanks!



Read post 1 to make sure you have all the pictures and info needed, including where the bag came from.


----------



## nakedyogurt

Hi everyone - would appreciate it if any of you can help authenticate this bag!  

*Item Name: *Auth Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Medium Blue Bag
*Item Number: NA
Seller ID: ilona.babaeva-5
EBAY Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-Fe...218193?hash=item33e493b7d1:g:HisAAOSweDJaldiD*


----------



## mzedith

skj206 said:


> What kind of pics do you need more of? The inside, the tag, or the front of bag?


Inside tag and hologram


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hello! Can I please get your help authenticating this Peekaboo? 
Attached are pics of tags. Please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much! 

*Item Name: FENDI LARGE PEEKABOO TOTE
Item Number: FEN69353
Seller: TheRealReal.com
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-large-peekaboo-tote-44
*


----------



## Angel1219

Angel1219 said:


> Hello, I would appreciate some help in authenticating this peekaboo. Thank you in advance.
> Seller: Fashionphile
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo Python Mini in Coral
> Item #: 240695
> Serial #: 8BN244-Z6H-158-010
> Item URL:
> https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-python-mini-peekaboo-satchel-coral-240695
> Comments: Released spring summer 2015



Replying to my original request with additional photos just in case they were needed


----------



## Jogee

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you!


----------



## Angel1219

*Could you please assist with this, thank you. 

Item Name: 
Peekaboo Handbag Leather with Python Whipstitch Mini

Item Number:29482/01
Seller ID: Trendlee/Rebag
Link:https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ather-with-python-whipstitch-mini332064911235*


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi

CanI please find out if the peekaboo is authentic


Item name : 
*Fendi Peekaboo Bright Pink Leather Bag In Box Net A Porter*

*Item number   183164016791*

*Seller id   taylos1*

*Link   https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Bright-Pink-Leather-Bag-In-Box-Net-A-Porter-/183164016791*


----------



## OfficialTuanNgo

Item Name: Men's Fendi Black Textured Leather Top Handle Briefcase with strap
Item Number: 01108548
Seller ID: redsox821 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Brie...FJvb%2FILzCIcOrDutazQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## postyhuston

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Micro in black

Hi guys! i've been planning to get a peekaboo in micro and i came by one but am unsure of its authenticity. If you guys could help me authenticate with the pics given, it would really mean a lot. Thanks in advance! (These are the only pictures she gave)


----------



## Baghagkoko

Hi! 

Ok so my previous post got skipped and all I can think of why, is me not really using the format, which is only because I don’t have any of the info except the name  but here goes I guess:
*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi deux jours
Link (if available, if not, provide source): I have it from a lady who I met online through our shared love of bags. No auction or link etc...
Attach photos* *: please see original post below, I think all possible photo’s are there 

Thanks very much for authenticating!*


----------



## Baghagkoko

Oh, side note to my previous post: my concern is the hologram sticker being loose, which I thought was not possible. The Peekaboo I had once, had the hologram integrated in the fabric, and this bag obviously just has a sticker which is why I’m scared that it’s not authentic.
If anyone knows more about these holograms, I would love to know if they are always part of the fabric or if they can be stickers too!


----------



## Samira95

Hello please help me authenticate! Thanks so 
much  
Item: bag
Item name: mini Fendi peekaboo monster
Seller id: ohsofabfashion 
Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fe...673111?hash=item1ca71b5ed7:g:acMAAOSwR65axrpk
Pics:


----------



## OfficialTuanNgo

Baghagkoko said:


> View attachment 4027937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, side note to my previous post: my concern is the hologram sticker being loose, which I thought was not possible. The Peekaboo I had once, had the hologram integrated in the fabric, and this bag obviously just has a sticker which is why I’m scared that it’s not authentic.
> If anyone knows more about these holograms, I would love to know if they are always part of the fabric or if they can be stickers too!




Yeah, that a big major flag. I dont think is authentic at all. The part that should be peel-able is the plastic cover on top of the hologram. While the hologram is stamp or integrated into the fabric. That is basic is 1# rules. Authentic Fendi never have a hologram that just come right off like that.


----------



## postyhuston

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Micro in black
Link : carousell/ (no link given as we talked in a private conversation on the app)
Attachments are as posted below.

Hi guys! i've been planning to get a peekaboo in micro and i came by one but am unsure of its authenticity. If you guys could help me authenticate with the pics given, it would really mean a lot. Thanks in advance! (These are the only pictures she gave)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















tniastheodore said:


> Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Micro in black
> 
> Hi guys! i've been planning to get a peekaboo in micro and i came by one but am unsure of its authenticity. If you guys could help me authenticate with the pics given, it would really mean a lot. Thanks in advance! (These are the only pictures she gave)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027791
> View attachment 4027792
> View attachment 4027793
> View attachment 4027794
> View attachment 4027795


----------



## Samira95

Here’s a closer look at the hologram from my post above


----------



## Samira95

I purchased the bag but have a feeling it’s not authentic, I hope someone can help me out before it’s too late to cancel thanks


----------



## redsand03

Hello!

I bought this vintage 80s or 90s Fendi bag at the thrift store, I’m pretty sure it’s a fake but I thought I would see if you guys could confirm, I’ve seen a couple  that look really similar to this one on eBay.. they look better quality though.

Thanks!


----------



## redsand03

redsand03 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought this vintage 80s or 90s Fendi bag at the thrift store, I’m pretty sure it’s a fake but I thought I would see if you guys could confirm, I’ve seen a couple  that look really similar to this one on eBay.. they look better quality though.
> 
> Thanks!



Here’s some links to ones that look very similar:

https://www.1stdibs.com/amp/fashion...ulder-purse-small-ff-logo-print/id-v_1991383/

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/253518441702

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/382409161034

https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-vin...-canvas-and-red-leather-leathercoat/21014793/

It would be quite the bargain if it is authentic  because I paid $8 at Value Village


----------



## skj206

mzedith said:


> Inside tag and hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> *Could you please assist with this, thank you.
> 
> Item Name:
> Peekaboo Handbag Leather with Python Whipstitch Mini
> 
> Item Number:29482/01
> Seller ID: Trendlee/Rebag
> Link:https://shop.rebag.com/products/han...ather-with-python-whipstitch-mini332064911235*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi
> 
> CanI please find out if the peekaboo is authentic
> 
> 
> Item name :
> *Fendi Peekaboo Bright Pink Leather Bag In Box Net A Porter*
> 
> *Item number   183164016791*
> 
> *Seller id   taylos1*
> 
> *Link   https://m.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-Bright-Pink-Leather-Bag-In-Box-Net-A-Porter-/183164016791*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

OfficialTuanNgo said:


> Item Name: Men's Fendi Black Textured Leather Top Handle Briefcase with strap
> Item Number: 01108548
> Seller ID: redsox821
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Briefcase-black-mens-mint-condition-/123042773788?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=KMQvTbfdFJvb%2FILzCIcOrDutazQ%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4027695
> View attachment 4027696
> View attachment 4027697
> View attachment 4027698
> View attachment 4027699
> View attachment 4027700
> View attachment 4027701
> View attachment 4027702
> View attachment 4027703
> View attachment 4027704


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Baghagkoko said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ok so my previous post got skipped and all I can think of why, is me not really using the format, which is only because I don’t have any of the info except the name  but here goes I guess:
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi deux jours
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): I have it from a lady who I met online through our shared love of bags. No auction or link etc...
> Attach photos* *: please see original post below, I think all possible photo’s are there
> 
> Thanks very much for authenticating!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab...


----------



## accio sacculus

Samira95 said:


> Hello please help me authenticate! Thanks so
> much
> Item: bag
> Item name: mini Fendi peekaboo monster
> Seller id: ohsofabfashion
> Link: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fe...673111?hash=item1ca71b5ed7:g:acMAAOSwR65axrpk
> Pics:
> 
> View attachment 4027942
> View attachment 4027943
> View attachment 4027944
> View attachment 4027946
> View attachment 4027947
> View attachment 4027948
> View attachment 4027949
> View attachment 4027950
> View attachment 4027951
> View attachment 4027952


It's a fugly fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

nakedyogurt said:


> Hi everyone - would appreciate it if any of you can help authenticate this bag!
> 
> *Item Name: *Auth Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Medium Blue Bag
> *Item Number: NA
> Seller ID: ilona.babaeva-5
> EBAY Link: https://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Auth-Fe...218193?hash=item33e493b7d1:g:HisAAOSweDJaldiD*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> Replying to my original request with additional photos just in case they were needed


Looks good


----------



## Angel1219

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


thank you!


----------



## r0s3sss

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you

I almost bought it


----------



## postyhuston

Hi guys! My previous posts got skipped and maybe it was because i havent use the right format due to the lack of the seller's info but here it is again. 

Item Name : Fendi Peekaboo Micro

Link: not available but from a selling app [carousell] 

The photos below are sent by the seller. 








Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jessychen

Hi Authenticator, please help me authenticate this fendi 2jours petite black bag 

Thank you so much


----------



## Joeidk

Please authenticate this Fendi shirt


----------



## SKJ1950

SKJ1950 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag purchased from Vestiaire.
> Item name: fendi brown leather (actually the zucca roll in tobacco + purple)
> Link and photos:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/brown-leather-fendi-handbag-5101961.shtml?setLocale=6.en.USD&forceNoRedirect=1&utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=shopstyle_us&utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_content=ShopStyle+(POPSUGAR)&ranMID=40393&ranEAID=J84DHJLQkR4&ranSiteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ
> seller Laura
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-5885271.shtml
> Here are the detailed photos:
> View attachment 3994763
> View attachment 3994764
> View attachment 3994765
> View attachment 3994766
> View attachment 3994767
> View attachment 3994768
> View attachment 3994769
> View attachment 3994770
> View attachment 3994771
> View attachment 3994772



Please help - I think this got lost. Please help authenticate. Additional photos #7890 and #7911.
Thank you!


----------



## Samira95

accio sacculus said:


> It's a fugly fake!


Wow, yeah that’s what I thought. It was actually purchased from T.J. max, tags and everything. So people beware! Just because it’s from a store doesn’t mean it’s real unfortunately


----------



## chanel4evernever

chanel4evernever said:


> Hello! Can I please get your help authenticating this Peekaboo?
> Attached are pics of tags. Please let me know if you need anything else. Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI LARGE PEEKABOO TOTE
> Item Number: FEN69353
> Seller: TheRealReal.com
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-large-peekaboo-tote-44*



Hi, quoting my previous post with attached images that got lost. Could you please help authenticate this? Thanks!


----------



## marwa_omar

Good day
thanks so much for all the continuous efforts . Appreciate your help authenticating this bag 

*Item Name:Authentic FENDI Brown Zucca Canvas And Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Purse
Item Number:#23824
Seller ID:appleproject
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Brown-Zucca-Canvas-And-Leather-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Purse-23824/202270484254?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Monamonamona

Hello everyone, 
Please could you help me to authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Vintage FENDI Cross Body Bag
Item Number: 372223698652
Seller ID: luvollie
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-FEN...rentrq:af0f5a4b1620a991f74393b1fff9a32a|iid:1













Thank you in advance.


----------



## Monamonamona

Hello everyone,
Please could you help me to authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Vintage FENDI Cross Body Bag
Item Number: 372223698652
Seller ID: luvollie
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-FEN...rentrq:af0f5a4b1620a991f74393b1fff9a32a|iid:1


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Baghagkoko

Here you go! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baghagkoko

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number under the leather tab...



Here you go! Thanks in advance!


----------



## mimi12112

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and need help authentcating this Fendi B on EBay:

*Item Name: Fendi B buckle leather bag with black patent leather trim
Item Number: 253550158480
Seller ID: firstone262 
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-B-buckle-leather-bag-with-black-patent-leather-trim/253550158480?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D50980%26meid%3D4ef3141f80e44ec78d6387c326bff65d%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D253550158480%26itm%3D253550158480&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A5d23a20d-3d34-11e8-81df-74dbd180bd54%7Cparentrq%3Ab2a4e7a31620a688acf35a4cfff9762f%7Ciid%3A1 *
*
I've asked for some more pics in the meantime, but if you can already tell, do let me know! *


----------



## a.little.luxe

*Hi! Could someone please help me see if this is authentic? Thanks so much!

Item Name: *Fendi Mini Velvet Peekaboo
*Item Number: *123069045979
*Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI...045979?hash=item1ca77c9cdb:g:RtAAAOSwve1aq2B3


----------



## Angel1219

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag


I'm a little concerned. Just received the bag and there's lots of glue on the hardware and the blue protective stickers on the side are hard to remove.....


----------



## Angel1219

Angel1219 said:


> I'm a little concerned. Just received the bag and there's lots of glue on the hardware and the blue protective stickers on the side are hard to remove.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033616
> View attachment 4033617
> View attachment 4033616
> View attachment 4033617
> View attachment 4033618
> View attachment 4033619
> View attachment 4033620
> View attachment 4033624
> View attachment 4033627
> View attachment 4033629



Additionally, I'm noticing inconsistencies in several places 1. the Fendi font and the thickness of the hardware on the buckled strap, the type of yarn used for stitching, and the detail of stitching on the straps. The coral python mini that was previously verified as authentic on here. Coral also has a "made in Italy" under the Buckle, the one that's pending verification does not. With Trendlee, I only have 2 business days to return.  Hoping for a speedy reply.  I'm really confused...


----------



## goldenpond

*Hello dear authenticator. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
Item Name: Light Brown Leather Medium Peekaboo Satchel Bag
Item Number: 187367
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-light-brown-leather-medium-peekaboo-satchel-bag.html









*


----------



## skj206

Please help authentic. Interested in purchasing. 

*Item Name: Fendi peekaboo 
Item Number: **323178489750*
*Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/theperfectpursesh?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/323178489750?ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F0%252Fe11051.m43.l1123%252F7%253Feuid%253D4c4fb72b1e364c4baded76d532def941%2526bu%253D44143469735%2526loc%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fitm%25252F323178489750%2526sojTags%253Dbu%253Dbu%2526srcrot%253De11051.m43.l1123%2526rvr_id%253D0&ul_noapp=true*
*
Serial number: 2579/8BN211/CV1/108*


----------



## skj206

Sorry forgot to upload pics


----------



## vzy

Hi everyone -- interested in purchasing this pre-loved fendi. Could anyone help authenticate this? Thanks so much!


----------



## bubula

Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo bag
Item name: Fendi Beige & Light Blue Selleria Peekaboo Beige Calfskin Leather Tote Handbag
Item #:122912466692
Seller ID: smhoocubs
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Beig...466692?hash=item1c9e276704:g:6kYAAOSw3q5aWklc


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

Have my eyes on this beauty. Could you take a look at it?
1000x thanks for your amazing job!!!

Item: bag
Item name: mini Fendi


----------



## Anaisvivi

Hello, would you mind taking a look at this Fendi bag I’m about to buy? The seller sent me this pictures but I’m not sure because of the authenticity card, looks different from what I saw on my research here and there… Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Anaisvivi

Hi again, i’ve posted incorrectly on previous post. I’m sorry, didn’t read properly the rulles of correct format. Here we go:

Item Name: Mala FENDI original
Item Number: 545386619
Seller ID: Manuel
Link: https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-fendi-original-IDAUnYn.html#bb54fa3820


----------



## Anaisvivi

Attaching extra pictures I asked the seller.
I'll be very grateful if someone helps me on this one.


----------



## bubula

bubula said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo bag
> Item name: Fendi Beige & Light Blue Selleria Peekaboo Beige Calfskin Leather Tote Handbag
> Item #:122912466692
> Seller ID: smhoocubs
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Beig...466692?hash=item1c9e276704:g:6kYAAOSw3q5aWklc


----------



## bubula

Hi, 
How are you...Thanks in advance for authenticating this bag.
Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo bag
Item name: Fendi Beige & Light Blue Selleria Peekaboo Beige Calfskin Leather Tote Handbag
Item #:122912466692
Seller ID: smhoocubs
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Beige-Light-Blue-Selleria-Peekaboo-Beige-Calfskin-Leather-Tote-Handbag/122912466692?hash=item1c9e276704:g:6kYAAOSw3q5aWklc


----------



## bubula

Hi again,
Can you please authenticate this bag? Thanks. Please let me know if I posted incorrectly or if you need more pictures.
Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo bag
Item name: Fendi Beige & Light Blue Selleria Peekaboo Beige Calfskin Leather Tote Handbag
Item #:122912466692
Seller ID: smhoocubs
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Beige-Light-Blue-Selleria-Peekaboo-Beige-Calfskin-Leather-Tote-Handbag/122912466692?hash=item1c9e276704:g:6kYAAOSw3q5aWklc


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo Bright Pink Leather Bag In Box Net A Porter
Item Number: 183182868611
Seller ID: taylos1
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Mi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## marimarlo

*I can't tell if this is authentic or not, I can't find this exact model anywhere!

Thank you

Item Name (if you know   it):  I **don't know*
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.olx.pt/anuncio/mala-fendi-original-IDAUnYn.html*









*
*


----------



## Wolf17

Wolf17 said:


> Hi guys, would really appreciate if you could help me authenticate this bag
> Name : fendi btw bag
> Website : ebay
> Seller : : bridgetklittle23
> link : https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/323175815599
> 
> Please help to authenticate this fendi by the way bag.


----------



## Wolf17




----------



## Peachy22

Item: fendi Boston
Seller: n/a
Link: https://photos.app.goo.gl/pDLZpuv5Ib6BMnIl1

Please authenticate this bag. Lining is torn and inner zipper/serial number is torn off


----------



## june79

Hello, please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?

*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Peekaboo in blue
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterbur...uary/sumka_fendi_peekaboo_original_1036280849


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these 2 bags for me, thank you very much!

Item Name: Fendi mini Peekaboo Orange
Item Number: 162774785769
Seller ID: wang_shiwe
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-mi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

I asked the seller for more photographs of the hardware and for photos of the hologram tag however she said there wasn't one, is that an immediate red flag? 

Item Name: Authentic Fendi 3jours Blue Nappa Leather Bag Light Pink Lining Shoulder Strap
Item Number: 401522337141
Seller ID: yumuk55
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you again!


----------



## Joeidk

Joeidk said:


> View attachment 4030150
> View attachment 4030145
> View attachment 4030144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please authenticate this Fendi shirt


?


----------



## Vivejka

Item name: Fendi Roma 1925 messenger bag

Link: N/A

Bag has no hologram and tags in it. I guess that’s a sign it’s fake (?)☹️

Thank you for your help.[emoji4]














Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## accio sacculus

marwa_omar said:


> Good day
> thanks so much for all the continuous efforts . Appreciate your help authenticating this bag
> 
> *Item Name:Authentic FENDI Brown Zucca Canvas And Leather Shoulder Hand Bag Purse
> Item Number:#23824
> Seller ID:appleproject
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Brown-Zucca-Canvas-And-Leather-Shoulder-Hand-Bag-Purse-23824/202270484254?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*
> 
> 
> Thanks so much in advance


Looks good.    Thank you for using the correct format for posting


----------



## accio sacculus

Monamonamona said:


> Hello everyone,
> Please could you help me to authenticate this bag?
> 
> Item Name: Vintage FENDI Cross Body Bag
> Item Number: 372223698652
> Seller ID: luvollie
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/Vintage-FENDI-Cross-Body-Bag/372223698652?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=e5ccc4aa10fd46b29f2f6dee0f2159a3&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=372223698652&itm=372223698652&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:5b3e93de-3ca8-11e8-b091-74dbd180fcaf|parentrq:af0f5a4b1620a991f74393b1fff9a32a|iid:1
> 
> View attachment 4031136
> View attachment 4031133
> View attachment 4031134
> View attachment 4031135
> View attachment 4031136
> View attachment 4031137
> View attachment 4031138
> View attachment 4031139
> View attachment 4031140
> View attachment 4031141
> 
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Baghagkoko said:


> Here you go! Thanks in advance!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

mimi12112 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to this forum and need help authentcating this Fendi B on EBay:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi B buckle leather bag with black patent leather trim
> Item Number: 253550158480
> Seller ID: firstone262
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-B-buckle-leather-bag-with-black-patent-leather-trim/253550158480?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D50980%26meid%3D4ef3141f80e44ec78d6387c326bff65d%26pid%3D100675%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D253550158480%26itm%3D253550158480&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3A5d23a20d-3d34-11e8-81df-74dbd180bd54%7Cparentrq%3Ab2a4e7a31620a688acf35a4cfff9762f%7Ciid%3A1
> 
> I've asked for some more pics in the meantime, but if you can already tell, do let me know! *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and leather serial strip


----------



## accio sacculus

christined123 said:


> *Hi! Could someone please help me see if this is authentic? Thanks so much!
> 
> Item Name: *Fendi Mini Velvet Peekaboo
> *Item Number: *123069045979
> *Seller ID: *astion-brandvalue01
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI...045979?hash=item1ca77c9cdb:g:RtAAAOSwve1aq2B3



Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Angel1219 said:


> Additionally, I'm noticing inconsistencies in several places 1. the Fendi font and the thickness of the hardware on the buckled strap, the type of yarn used for stitching, and the detail of stitching on the straps. The coral python mini that was previously verified as authentic on here. Coral also has a "made in Italy" under the Buckle, the one that's pending verification does not. With Trendlee, I only have 2 business days to return.  Hoping for a speedy reply.  I'm really confused...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033944
> View attachment 4033946
> View attachment 4033948
> View attachment 4033949
> View attachment 4033951
> View attachment 4033952
> View attachment 4033953


You will need to repost both bags in full for me to have a look at, as I don't remember looking at these, nor do I have time to go back and search for them...


----------



## accio sacculus

goldenpond said:


> *Hello dear authenticator. Kindly help me authenticate this bag. Thank you in advance.
> Item Name: Light Brown Leather Medium Peekaboo Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 187367
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link:https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-light-brown-leather-medium-peekaboo-satchel-bag.html
> View attachment 4034356
> View attachment 4034357
> View attachment 4034359
> View attachment 4034360
> View attachment 4034361
> View attachment 4034362
> View attachment 4034363
> View attachment 4034364
> View attachment 4034365
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, front and back to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

skj206 said:


> Please help authentic. Interested in purchasing.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi peekaboo
> Item Number: **323178489750*
> *Seller ID:http://www.ebay.com/usr/theperfectpursesh?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/323178489750?ul_ref=https%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F0%252Fe11051.m43.l1123%252F7%253Feuid%253D4c4fb72b1e364c4baded76d532def941%2526bu%253D44143469735%2526loc%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fulk%25252Fitm%25252F323178489750%2526sojTags%253Dbu%253Dbu%2526srcrot%253De11051.m43.l1123%2526rvr_id%253D0&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Serial number: 2579/8BN211/CV1/108*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, front and back to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

skj206 said:


> Sorry forgot to upload pics


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

bubula said:


> Can you please authenticate this Fendi peekaboo bag
> Item name: Fendi Beige & Light Blue Selleria Peekaboo Beige Calfskin Leather Tote Handbag
> Item #:122912466692
> Seller ID: smhoocubs
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Beig...466692?hash=item1c9e276704:g:6kYAAOSw3q5aWklc


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Anaisvivi said:


> Attaching extra pictures I asked the seller.
> I'll be very grateful if someone helps me on this one.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

june79 said:


> Hello, please help me with this bag. Is it authentic?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Peekaboo in blue
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterbur...uary/sumka_fendi_peekaboo_original_1036280849


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these 2 bags for me, thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini Peekaboo Orange
> Item Number: 162774785769
> Seller ID: wang_shiwe
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-mini-Peekaboo-Orange/162774785769?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for more photographs of the hardware and for photos of the hologram tag however she said there wasn't one, is that an immediate red flag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi 3jours Blue Nappa Leather Bag Light Pink Lining Shoulder Strap
> Item Number: 401522337141
> Seller ID: yumuk55
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Fendi-3jours-Blue-Nappa-Leather-Bag-Light-Pink-Lining-Shoulder-Strap/401522337141?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!



Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tags, front and back of both bags


----------



## IzzySmi

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tags, front and back of both bags



Only one seller has replied with the photos, hope these are suitable! Thank you so much!


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Only one seller has replied with the photos, hope these are suitable! Thank you so much!



I’ll need to see the serial numbers again


----------



## IzzySmi

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tags, front and back of both bags





IzzySmi said:


> Only one seller has replied with the photos, hope these are suitable! Thank you so much!





accio sacculus said:


> I’ll need to see the serial numbers again





IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate these 2 bags for me, thank you very much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini Peekaboo Orange
> Item Number: 162774785769
> Seller ID: wang_shiwe
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-mini-Peekaboo-Orange/162774785769?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> I asked the seller for more photographs of the hardware and for photos of the hologram tag however she said there wasn't one, is that an immediate red flag?
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi 3jours Blue Nappa Leather Bag Light Pink Lining Shoulder Strap
> Item Number: 401522337141
> Seller ID: yumuk55
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentic-Fendi-3jours-Blue-Nappa-Leather-Bag-Light-Pink-Lining-Shoulder-Strap/401522337141?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you again!



Is this correct? Quote my original post and then the one the new photos? Here is a photo she had on her eBay listing of the serial numbers. Thank you again for all of your work!


----------



## Anaisvivi

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you!


----------



## Vivejka

Can you pls authenticate this bag?
Thank you very much for your help!

Item name:
FENDI ZUCCA BROWN CANVAS & LEATHER SHOULDER BAG

Item Number183189017909

Seller: js_modish

Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-ZUCCA-B...017909?hash=item2aa6ea9535:g:sN0AAOSw86JaTwMK

[emoji4]




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## marwa_omar

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good.    Thank you for using the correct format for posting


Thank you so much


----------



## Baghagkoko

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you! Great news


----------



## TaniaShark

Could I please get some help with this bag? I don't know much about Fendi. 


Name: Unsure
Seller: Local Seller
Item Number: 579-810430-048

Thanks in advance! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalahai

Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me.  I won it on ebay
Item Name:  Fendi Pequin Large Zip Tote Bag Tobacco Brown Cherry Magenta Pink Handbag 
Item Number:  183179354465
Seller:  swi_t
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pequ...t0s3N%2FZaKkG1iMkwOgo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Thank you


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Is this correct? Quote my original post and then the one the new photos? Here is a photo she had on her eBay listing of the serial numbers. Thank you again for all of your work!



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Vivejka said:


> Can you pls authenticate this bag?
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Item name:
> FENDI ZUCCA BROWN CANVAS & LEATHER SHOULDER BAG
> 
> Item Number183189017909
> 
> Seller: js_modish
> 
> Link: https://m.ebay.ph/itm/FENDI-ZUCCA-B...017909?hash=item2aa6ea9535:g:sN0AAOSw86JaTwMK
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looks good


----------



## Vivejka

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you for your help [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## june79

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thank you


----------



## ambregaelle

Thank you in advance. 
*Source:* found this bag at a thrift store (Value Village in Barrie Ontario)
*Item Name (if you know it): *Unknown, Zucchino black canvas/Jacquard small tote/shopper bag
photos are taken by me. if you need better photos/different lighting please let me know

*Attach photos:*
*1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory


2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)*
No hologram tag
*3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag*
No leather tag
*4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp*
serial number is stamped in gold on inner lining of inside pocket



*5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print


6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)


7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head*
*











*


----------



## Vivejka

Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you [emoji4]

Item name: Fendi Silk Scarf

Seller: luckymaria8

Item Number222931947502

Link:
https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Fendi-silk-scarf-/222931947502



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Vivejka

Just a little bump on this one.
Again, thank you very much! [emoji4]




Vivejka said:


> Item name: Fendi Roma 1925 messenger bag
> 
> Link: N/A
> 
> I took the photos.
> 
> Comments: Bag has no hologram and tags in it. I guess that’s a sign it’s fake (?)☹️
> 
> Thank you for your help.[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4043208
> View attachment 4043209
> View attachment 4043210
> View attachment 4043211
> View attachment 4043212
> View attachment 4043214
> View attachment 4043217
> View attachment 4043218
> View attachment 4043221
> View attachment 4043223
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Megshh8

Hi everyone. I bought this fendi 2jours in medium about 2 years ago but it didn’t come with any authenticity cards. I didn’t know much about bags at that time and now I’m just concerned and want to make sure it’s authentic if any of you ladies could help. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Mwb577

please help!
Dove gray petite 2jours
Serial number to me looks like 8bh235 3wl 188 0089
No hologram
Does have RFID tag


----------



## Jasmin25

Hello, I just purchased this Fendi 2Jours and need help authenticating it. It did not come with a fendi dust cover or authenticity card even though it has little to no signs of wear (usually bags that are newish have these things with them). It was also a really good deal, so I am worried that is fake  I can send it back in the next week if it is not authentic though. Please help


----------



## accio sacculus

kalahai said:


> Would someone kindly authenticate this bag for me.  I won it on ebay
> Item Name:  Fendi Pequin Large Zip Tote Bag Tobacco Brown Cherry Magenta Pink Handbag
> Item Number:  183179354465
> Seller:  swi_t
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Pequin-Large-Zip-Tote-Bag-Tobacco-Brown-Cherry-Magenta-Pink-Handbag-Purse-/183179354465?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&autorefresh=true&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=iVK%2B5Oant0s3N%2FZaKkG1iMkwOgo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Thank you


Thank you for using the correct format.  It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

ambregaelle said:


> Thank you in advance.
> *Source:* found this bag at a thrift store (Value Village in Barrie Ontario)
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Unknown, Zucchino black canvas/Jacquard small tote/shopper bag
> photos are taken by me. if you need better photos/different lighting please let me know
> 
> *Attach photos:
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> View attachment 4048552
> 
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)*
> No hologram tag
> *3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag*
> No leather tag
> *4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp*
> serial number is stamped in gold on inner lining of inside pocket
> View attachment 4048554
> 
> 
> *5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> View attachment 4048560
> 
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> View attachment 4048561
> 
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> View attachment 4048562
> 
> View attachment 4048563
> 
> View attachment 4048564
> 
> View attachment 4048565
> 
> View attachment 4048566
> 
> View attachment 4048568
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Vivejka said:


> Can you please authenticate this scarf? Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> Item name: Fendi Silk Scarf
> 
> Seller: luckymaria8
> 
> Item Number222931947502
> 
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.ph/itm/Fendi-silk-scarf-/222931947502
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


It's very difficult to authenticate clothing and scarves as they don't have the same markers as bags - that being said, I don't see any red flags on this one...


----------



## Vivejka

accio sacculus said:


> It's very difficult to authenticate clothing and scarves as they don't have the same markers as bags - that being said, I don't see any red flags on this one...



Oh i see.
Thank you so much for your reply [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## kalahai

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format.  It looks good


Thank you!


----------



## SKJ1950

Please help authenticate this bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
 .
*Item Name: Brown FENDI Canvas tote
Item Number: 5101961 
Seller ID: *Laura - https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-5885271.shtml*
Link:*
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...6gQ&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ


----------



## SKJ1950

and one more photo


----------



## accio sacculus

SKJ1950 said:


> Please help authenticate this bag I purchased from Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053338
> View attachment 4053339
> View attachment 4053340
> View attachment 4053338
> View attachment 4053339
> View attachment 4053340
> View attachment 4053341
> View attachment 4053342
> View attachment 4053343
> View attachment 4053344
> View attachment 4053345
> View attachment 4053346
> View attachment 4053347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *Item Name: Brown FENDI Canvas tote
> Item Number: 5101961
> Seller ID: *Laura - https://www.vestiairecollective.com/members/profile-5885271.shtml
> *Link:*
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/brown-leather-fendi-handbag-5101961.shtml?setLocale=6.en.USD&forceNoRedirect=1&utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=shopstyle_us&utm_source=linkshare_us&utm_medium=affiliation&utm_campaign=J84DHJLQkR4&utm_content=ShopStyle+(POPSUGAR)&ranMID=40393&ranEAID=J84DHJLQkR4&ranSiteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-34UdabUitq8wn7kgGxu6gQ


Looks okay


----------



## LaNic1977

Pls help me to authenticate this bag

Item name : FENDI" BORSA A BRACCIO,TAGLIA GRANDE, CON INSERTI IN PELLE;100% FASHION!

Item # 282946341294

Seller_id supersantpro

Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/FENDI-BORSA...41e0ea89ae:g:pTkAAOSwjIta53Ss&redirect=mobile

Tnx!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## accio sacculus

LaNic1977 said:


> Pls help me to authenticate this bag
> 
> Item name : FENDI" BORSA A BRACCIO,TAGLIA GRANDE, CON INSERTI IN PELLE;100% FASHION!
> 
> Item # 282946341294
> 
> Seller_id supersantpro
> 
> Link https://www.ebay.it/itm/FENDI-BORSA...41e0ea89ae:g:pTkAAOSwjIta53Ss&redirect=mobile
> 
> Tnx!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Need  to see a pic of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## LaNic1977

accio sacculus said:


> Need  to see a pic of the hologram to confirm...



The seller wrote me hologram was removed cause bag was washed [emoji36]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## accio sacculus

LaNic1977 said:


> The seller wrote me hologram was removed cause bag was washed [emoji36]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



It’s on the underside of the fabric tag they have shown.  I would need to see the other side of that tag.  The hologram doesn’t come off that easily.  Based on what I’ve already seen, it’s fake.


----------



## Mwb577

Mwb577 said:


> please help!
> Dove gray petite 2jours
> Serial number to me looks like 8bh235 3wl 188 0089
> No hologram
> Does have RFID tag
> 
> View attachment 4051132
> View attachment 4051122
> View attachment 4051123
> View attachment 4051124
> View attachment 4051125
> View attachment 4051126
> View attachment 4051128
> View attachment 4051129
> View attachment 4051130
> View attachment 4051131


 Updating with another attempt to photograph serial # in bag. 

Thanks!


----------



## MarronDoux

I'd be very grateful if you can help me authenticate this bag. 

Is it possible to check what year the bag was made? I am doubting because the size seems much shorter than to the current medium size and there is no card received to check

Thanks


----------



## SKJ1950

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


What a relief! Thank you!


----------



## LaNic1977

accio sacculus said:


> It’s on the underside of the fabric tag they have shown.  I would need to see the other side of that tag.  The hologram doesn’t come off that easily.  Based on what I’ve already seen, it’s fake.



Hi. I know where is the hologram, and I asked a photo to the seller to check it. He replied that hologram was damaged after bag was washed, so the seller decided to remove it (what a scandal! [emoji23])


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ambregaelle

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks so much!


----------



## Claudia Cortez

My husband found this purse at his old job and I wanted help to finding if it is authentic or fake?


----------



## Mwb577

Mwb577 said:


> Updating with another attempt to photograph serial # in bag.
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry. Forgot to add pic of card


----------



## Jasmin25

Apologies for not using the correct format before. I would greatly appreciate help authenticating this bag. 

Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): I bought this on eBay, but did not save the link. 

Attach photos 

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi: 
1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory


2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)




3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag



6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)



7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head







Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jasmin25 said:


> Apologies for not using the correct format before. I would greatly appreciate help authenticating this bag.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Medium
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): I bought this on eBay, but did not save the link.
> 
> Attach photos
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> View attachment 4057699
> 
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> View attachment 4057701
> View attachment 4057702
> 
> 
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> View attachment 4057703
> 
> 
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> View attachment 4057704
> 
> 
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> View attachment 4057705
> View attachment 4057706
> View attachment 4057707
> View attachment 4057708
> View attachment 4057709
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!



If you bought it on eBay wouldn’t the link be on your eBay profile?


----------



## Jasmin25

I didn’t even think of that! Here’s the link:

Authentic FENDI Blue  Leather 2Jours Double Handled Large Shopping Tote https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282881512486


----------



## choleholly12

HI , can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you
item name- fendi mini peekaboo
seller- morgan2101
url- https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-Selleria-Leather-5ae248cb4f50d062872e76a0


----------



## 371110

Hi, is this vintage bag authentic?


----------



## serenityneow

Hi, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this Peekaboo.

Item:  Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
Seller: 5startaste
eBay id: 163035860847
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi...rentrq:3a83a3521630abc0de74ca6dfffc0cb0|iid:1


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Many thanks!

Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo Grey
Item Number: 192532607933
Seller ID: jenshennas18
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-mi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649

Thank you!


----------



## EastDifference

I recently bought this bag on depop. https://www.depop.com/lavishbelle/lavishbelle-fendi-vintage-bucket-bag-authentic

I tried searched for this style bag but its harder to find because its an older bag. I just want to make sure if it is authentic or not. I just ordered it so it hasn't come in the mail yet.


----------



## Yuri12345

Can someone please authenticate this

New in box! Fendi Crayons Mini Textured-Leather Shoulder Bag
Color: Baby Pink


----------



## fgv425

Hey all, would really appreciate some help authenticating this Fendi bag. I bought it on Tradesy and it was shipped from Tokyo (1st red flag). Also the hardware in the photos the seller listed is gold and the stitching is light and the bag I received has silver hardware with dark stitching. It's my 1st Fendi "vintage" bag so I don't know what to do about this. I'm scared to take it to the Fendi store and be embarrassed if its a fake. 

Here's a link to the post: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zuc...u&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert

& here's what I received:


----------



## fgv425

fgv425 said:


> Hey all, would really appreciate some help authenticating this Fendi bag. I bought it on Tradesy and it was shipped from Tokyo (1st red flag). Also the hardware in the photos the seller listed is gold and the stitching is light and the bag I received has silver hardware with dark stitching. It's my 1st Fendi "vintage" bag so I don't know what to do about this. I'm scared to take it to the Fendi store and be embarrassed if its a fake.
> 
> Here's a link to the post: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucca-pattern-brown-canvas-leather-italy-vintage-shoulder-bag/18597568/?ajs_uid=7878802&ajs_event=Email Link Clicked&ajs_prop_campaign_name=message_alert_img_new&utm_source=sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=message_alert
> 
> & here's what I received:
> View attachment 4063157
> View attachment 4063158
> View attachment 4063159
> View attachment 4063162
> View attachment 4063161
> View attachment 4063160
> View attachment 4063163


Oh One more thing:
Item #: 18597568


----------



## xdearest

Hi, I bought this off Luxury Next Season and this bag supposedly is from New York fashion week. This is a runway bag so it does not come with it's item tag nor holograme sticker. Is it true?

Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?


----------



## xdearest

xdearest said:


> Hi, I bought this off Luxury Next Season and this bag supposedly is from New York fashion week. This is a runway bag so it does not come with it's item tag nor holograme sticker. Is it true?
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is authentic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063425
> View attachment 4063426
> View attachment 4063427
> View attachment 4063428
> View attachment 4063429
> View attachment 4063431
> View attachment 4063434
> View attachment 4063433
> View attachment 4063432


----------



## Qwabbles

Please can somebody authenticate this bag from ebay? Thank you!

://www.ebay.ca/itm/Auth-Fendi-Fur-Trimmed-Monster-Micro-Baguette-white-Brand-New/253578601425?hash=item3b0a7663d1:g:LesAAOSwIC1Z3Ccd


----------



## Yuri12345

Yuri12345 said:


> View attachment 4062616
> View attachment 4062616
> View attachment 4062619
> View attachment 4062616
> View attachment 4062617
> View attachment 4062620
> View attachment 4062618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please authenticate this
> 
> New in box! Fendi Crayons Mini Textured-Leather Shoulder Bag
> Color: Baby Pink



Hi, please help me thanks
This is the Ebay link.   I have trouble finding link earlier 
https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-Fendi-Crayons-Mini-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/332369458253


----------



## accio sacculus

Jasmin25 said:


> I didn’t even think of that! Here’s the link:
> 
> Authentic FENDI Blue  Leather 2Jours Double Handled Large Shopping Tote https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/282881512486


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

choleholly12 said:


> HI , can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you
> item name- fendi mini peekaboo
> seller- morgan2101
> url- https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Mini-Peekaboo-Selleria-Leather-5ae248cb4f50d062872e76a0


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

serenityneow said:


> Hi, I'd greatly appreciate your help with this Peekaboo.
> 
> Item:  Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> Seller: 5startaste
> eBay id: 163035860847
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Fendi-SELLERIA-Peekaboo-bag-Bag-in-Cerulean-BLUE-Leather-and-Silver-hw-Excl/163035860847?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=51377&meid=63f18d93eda34993a4c5bf2d5a092a73&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=163035860847&itm=163035860847&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c9a35bf0-51ef-11e8-8945-74dbd1808fc1|parentrq:3a83a3521630abc0de74ca6dfffc0cb0|iid:1


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number so all the numbers can be read...


----------



## accio sacculus

IzzySmi said:


> Hi, would someone be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me. Many thanks!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi mini peekaboo Grey
> Item Number: 192532607933
> Seller ID: jenshennas18
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-mini-peekaboo-Grey/192532607933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you!


It's fake


----------



## xdearest

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Hi Accio, could you help me authenticate my bag please?


----------



## Nix_4tay

Hello, love this bag and just looking to get a option on authenticity! Thanks so much! https://bnc.lt/focc/AVQFWrl7OM

https://bnc.lt/focc/AVQFWrl7OM


----------



## Yuri12345

HI , can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you
item name- *New in box! Fendi Crayons Mini Leather Shoulder Bag*
seller- from Ebay.   wonder535
Link
https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-F...181630ac1ec1f4fda4fff916f4#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## serenityneow

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up of the serial number so all the numbers can be read...



Thanks.  I can ask for more photos, but I can read it when I blow it up.  The numbers are 49-48-10005.  Let me know if you still want more photos.  And there should be a hologram, right?


----------



## pursue

Hello all,

I would be very grateful if you could help me authenticate this Fendi bag:

*Item Name:  Authentic Black FENDI Mama Shoulder Bag in Nylon, Leather Silver FF Logo Accents*
*Item Number: 332640956918*
*Seller ID: peramoda*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332640956918*

Attached are some additional pictures of the hardware.

Thank you so much!


----------



## amy0616

Hi...Please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo bag from Fashionphile.
I know Fashionphile has a stringent product authentication process in place, but this is first time buying a pre-loved item and will just help me sleep in peace

*As per your rules here are the details:
If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know it): *FENDI Calfskin Regular Peekaboo Dark Blue
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-regular-peekaboo-dark-blue-247485*
Designer ID: 8BN290-5AV-159-8241

*Attach photos* 



























Bottom feet




More photos coming...........


----------



## amy0616

Contnd....










Front



Back















Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## amy0616

Thanks in advance. Hope to hear from you soon


----------



## K-Rose

Hi, 
Please help to check if this bag is authentic or fake? And what’s type of fendi bag is this? I got this from my cousin in Qatar and understand that she also purchased it from reseller... 
attached are the photo... it’s a bit crumpled due to long time stored at the cabinet 
Thanks


----------



## junekitty

Good morning,
Wondering if someone could please authenticate this Fendi tote I have. It it much darker than the photos show. It's approximately 13"x11". I can not find a hologram tab/sticker anywhere in it. Thank you!


----------



## junekitty

Good morning,
Wondering if someone could please authenticate this Fendi tote I have. It it much darker than the photos show. It's approximately 13"x11". I can not find a hologram tab/sticker anywhere in it. Thank you!


----------



## junekitty

junekitty said:


> Good morning,
> Wondering if someone could please authenticate this Fendi tote I have. It it much darker than the photos show. It's approximately 13"x11". I can not find a hologram tab/sticker anywhere in it. Thank you!


Sorry it posted twice. It also says I'm a new member and I've been a member for many years. Weird. Thank you!


----------



## 8088

can you help authenticate this peekaboo?

Thanks so much!!!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/


----------



## accio sacculus

Yuri12345 said:


> HI , can you please help me authenticate this bag, thank you
> item name- *New in box! Fendi Crayons Mini Leather Shoulder Bag*
> seller- from Ebay.   wonder535
> Link
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/New-in-box-Fendi-Crayons-Mini-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-/332369458253?&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-53200-19255-0%2F1%3Fff3%3D4%26pub%3D5574635916%26toolid%3D10001%26campid%3D5335828332%26customid%3D%26mpre%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fm.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FNew-in-box-Fendi-Crayons-Mini-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-%252F332369458253%253F%26srcrot%3D711-53200-19255-0%26rvr_id%3D1526939960087%26rvr_ts%3D4e7a44181630ac1ec1f4fda4fff916f4#vi__app-cvip-panel


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

pursue said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would be very grateful if you could help me authenticate this Fendi bag:
> 
> *Item Name:  Authentic Black FENDI Mama Shoulder Bag in Nylon, Leather Silver FF Logo Accents
> Item Number: 332640956918
> Seller ID: peramoda
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/332640956918*
> 
> Attached are some additional pictures of the hardware.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Thank you for using the correct format.  Need to see clear close up pics of the seial number


----------



## accio sacculus

amy0616 said:


> Contnd....
> 
> View attachment 4067262
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067263
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067264
> 
> 
> Front
> View attachment 4067265
> 
> 
> Back
> View attachment 4067266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067268
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067269
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067270
> 
> 
> Thanks. Hope to hear from you soon.


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good, IMO!


----------



## Miu4604

Hi,

I would love to have this card holder authenticated if possible. I purchased this from a friend and want to make sure that it is authentic. 
Thanks so much.

Kate


----------



## amy0616

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good, IMO!


 yayyyy....thanks a ton


----------



## Aa.verde

Could someone authenticate this bag for me please? & what is the name of it?

Link : https://bnc.lt/focc/5UDKMm5TYM


----------



## Yuri12345

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## Aa.verde

More photos


----------



## junekitty

junekitty said:


> Sorry it posted twice. It also says I'm a new member and I've been a member for many years. Weird. Thank you!


Anyone able to authenticate this Fendi tote? Thank you!


----------



## Magatha

Hello! I am new to this forum and would appreciate your opinion on a Fendi purse I recently bought at a yard sale. The woman said it was real and it did come with a Fendi dust bag. She said it was a gift many years ago and she just didn't use it. I am suspicious of the inner label as it is a cloth like sticky label but is sewn to the seam of the bag. It does have a serial number printed on the label. It is a small crossbody with no inner pockets. Is it authentic and what is the style if it is? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lovinaisha

Hi please can someone help me authenticate this bag i bought of ebay please.

The bag camd complete with papers but the rafid tag inside looks different from what i am seeing in other bag.

*Item Name (if you know it): *FENDI Calfskin Regular Peekaboo
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173276109747*
Designer ID:8BN226 K4L F0V1Z


----------



## Lovinaisha

Additional pictures please


----------



## bachmann

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Lovinaisha

Hi, please can you authenticate this bag for me please. I bought it off ebay. As this is my first fendi bag i just want to be sure iys authentic for my peace of mind. 

I have also attached additional pictures as i already recieved thr bag. 

Thanks for your help 


*Item Name: fendi peakabo
Item Number: 173276109747
Seller ID: milaraki73
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173276109747*


----------



## Lovinaisha

Please see additional pictures


----------



## bachmann

please authentic this Fendi


Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## bachmann

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Lovinaisha

Please authenticate this Fendi. Thanks

*Item Name: fendi peakabo
Item Number: 173276109747
Seller ID: milaraki73
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/173276109747*


----------



## Lovinaisha

Additional pictures


----------



## accio sacculus

Miu4604 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would love to have this card holder authenticated if possible. I purchased this from a friend and want to make sure that it is authentic.
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Kate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069470
> View attachment 4069471
> View attachment 4069473
> View attachment 4069474
> View attachment 4069475
> View attachment 4069476


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Yuri12345 said:


> View attachment 4071914
> View attachment 4071915


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Lovinaisha said:


> Additional pictures


Looks good


----------



## Lovinaisha

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thanks you so much for your help. Much apreciated.


----------



## sunflower728

*Item Name*: Fendi Mini Dotcom Hypnoteyes
*Item Number*: 253582196105
*Seller ID*: cjz_collection (https://www.ebay.com/usr/cjz-collection?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
*Link*: Ebay listing


----------



## sunflower728

Hi! I have a few fendi bags I am interested in and want to check if you think they are authentic! Sorry to post so many but I don't want to post a million times!

*Item Name: *Micro Peekaboo (Light blue, blue, black)
*Seller ID: *Bag, borrow, or steal
*Links:*

https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/94349/3248/1425808&posRow=4&posCol=2&page=1

https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/93753/3248/1425808&posRow=5&posCol=1&page=1

https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/95720/3248/1425808&posRow=3&posCol=0&page=1
*
Item Name: *Peekaboo
*Item Number: *5696560
*Seller ID: *private seller named luisa
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5696560.shtml
*
Item Name: *Peekaboo
*Item Number: *5477838
*Seller ID: *private seller
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5477838.shtml
*
Item Name: *2jours
*Item Number: *5438189
*Seller ID: *private seller named annabelle
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5438189.shtml

*Item Name: *2jours
*Item Number: *5533998
*Seller ID: *private seller named alessandra
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5533998.shtml

*Item Name: *2jours
*Item Number: *5401891
*Seller ID: *private seller named anastasija
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...wn-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5401891.shtml

*Item Name: *Demi Jour
*Item Number: *4831740
*Seller ID: *private seller named pou
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-demi-jour-fendi-handbag-4831740.shtml

*Item Name: *mini bag (says peekaboo but it isnt!)
*Item Number: *4849030
*Seller ID: *private seller named katrin
*Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-4849030.shtml


----------



## sunflower728

One more!

*Item Name*: 3Jours
*Item Number*: 113003843269
*Seller ID*: trinka74dpd on ebay
*Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...843269?hash=item1a4f8dcec5:g:6i4AAOSws6ha6dfW


----------



## sunflower728

Last one!!!

*Item Name: *Peekaboo black satchel
*Item Number: *20293316
*Seller ID: *Ligia Oliveira on tradesy
*Link: *https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-peekaboo-black-leather-satchel/20293316/


----------



## qrin

Hi! I’ve been thinking of taking advantage of the summer sale to purchase a BTW bag, however I haven’t had luck finding one in a color way I like. I noticed an eBay posting for a burgundy BTW bag in “new without tags” condition. I would appreciate help authenticating this listing since the seller does not accept returns, plus I’ve noticed a few other listings for this particular color way.


Item Name: Fendi Large By The Way
Item Number: 153031497590
Seller ID: melovesluxury —> https://ebay.com/usr/melovesluxury
Item Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153031497590

Apologies for the ugly formatting (I’m on mobile  ) and thanks in advance!


----------



## Powerpuffpinglan

Hello guys,
Iam about to buy a Fendi peekaboo bag online but i really need some help to make sure its authentic!
Can anyone please tell me if its authentic?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## cbits

hi. just got this. please help me if this is authentic or not. thanks in advance!

item name: peekaboo with zucca lining
seller: private seller


----------



## Franklin Bruner

Hi just recently received this Fendi wallet and wanted to know if it is authentic or not! Also would like to know when this was made, what year/years and how to read the serial code inside the wallet. I want to note that on the box, the Fendi name I noticed is a sticker, whether that helps or not. Thanks!

Item name: Fendi Brown Zucca Monogram wallet
Item #: 23313927
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-brown-zucca-monogram-logo-wallet/23313927/


----------



## Franklin Bruner

More of these Fendi names inside both billfold pocket and coin pouch.


----------



## accio sacculus

sunflower728 said:


> *Item Name*: Fendi Mini Dotcom Hypnoteyes
> *Item Number*: 253582196105
> *Seller ID*: cjz_collection (https://www.ebay.com/usr/cjz-collection?_trksid=p2047675.l2559)
> *Link*: Ebay listing


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

sunflower728 said:


> Hi! I have a few fendi bags I am interested in and want to check if you think they are authentic! Sorry to post so many but I don't want to post a million times!
> 
> *Item Name: *Micro Peekaboo (Light blue, blue, black)
> *Seller ID: *Bag, borrow, or steal
> *Links:*
> 
> https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/94349/3248/1425808&posRow=4&posCol=2&page=1
> 
> https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/93753/3248/1425808&posRow=5&posCol=1&page=1
> 
> https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/ha...g/95720/3248/1425808&posRow=3&posCol=0&page=1
> *
> Item Name: *Peekaboo
> *Item Number: *5696560
> *Seller ID: *private seller named luisa
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5696560.shtml
> *
> Item Name: *Peekaboo
> *Item Number: *5477838
> *Seller ID: *private seller
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5477838.shtml
> *
> Item Name: *2jours
> *Item Number: *5438189
> *Seller ID: *private seller named annabelle
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5438189.shtml
> 
> *Item Name: *2jours
> *Item Number: *5533998
> *Seller ID: *private seller named alessandra
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ge-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5533998.shtml
> 
> *Item Name: *2jours
> *Item Number: *5401891
> *Seller ID: *private seller named anastasija
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...wn-leather-2jours-fendi-handbag-5401891.shtml
> 
> *Item Name: *Demi Jour
> *Item Number: *4831740
> *Seller ID: *private seller named pou
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-demi-jour-fendi-handbag-4831740.shtml
> 
> *Item Name: *mini bag (says peekaboo but it isnt!)
> *Item Number: *4849030
> *Seller ID: *private seller named katrin
> *Link: *https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-4849030.shtml



You will need to post these separately as it is too confusing to go back and forth.  All requests need to include photos of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back.


----------



## accio sacculus

sunflower728 said:


> One more!
> 
> *Item Name*: 3Jours
> *Item Number*: 113003843269
> *Seller ID*: trinka74dpd on ebay
> *Link*: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...843269?hash=item1a4f8dcec5:g:6i4AAOSws6ha6dfW


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

qrin said:


> Hi! I’ve been thinking of taking advantage of the summer sale to purchase a BTW bag, however I haven’t had luck finding one in a color way I like. I noticed an eBay posting for a burgundy BTW bag in “new without tags” condition. I would appreciate help authenticating this listing since the seller does not accept returns, plus I’ve noticed a few other listings for this particular color way.
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Large By The Way
> Item Number: 153031497590
> Seller ID: melovesluxury —> https://ebay.com/usr/melovesluxury
> Item Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153031497590
> 
> Apologies for the ugly formatting (I’m on mobile  ) and thanks in advance!


Need ot see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Franklin Bruner said:


> Hi just recently received this Fendi wallet and wanted to know if it is authentic or not! Also would like to know when this was made, what year/years and how to read the serial code inside the wallet. I want to note that on the box, the Fendi name I noticed is a sticker, whether that helps or not. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Brown Zucca Monogram wallet
> Item #: 23313927
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-brown-zucca-monogram-logo-wallet/23313927/


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

My apologies for being away for so long.  We had a death in the family and have been extremely busy at this difficult time.

A Friendly Reminder for ALL Fendi Authentication requests:
*PLEASE READ Post #1 FOR POSTING FORMAT, RULES & REQUIRED PHOTOS BEFORE POSTING!
Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an online item:*
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
If the item was not purchased online, the source MUST be provided.*

*Requests that do not use the proper format & source will be IGNORED.*
*
Thank you in advance,
accio sacculus *


----------



## Powerpuffpinglan

*Item Name: Fendi peekaboo m
Link (if available, if not, provide


Powerpuffpinglan said:



			Hello guys,
Iam about to buy a Fendi peekaboo bag online but i really need some help to make sure its authentic!
Can anyone please tell me if its authentic?

Thanks in advanced!
		
Click to expand...

Item Name: Fendi peekaboo monster bag
Link: Email contact, private seller*


----------



## Katestf

Hi! I want to buy pre-owned Fendi bag, but i'm not sure if this bag is authentic. Please, help me.
Hope see you soon

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Peek...619827?hash=item3b0f0d98f3:g:Jl4AAOSwC~1bDTlf

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Python Leather Bag


----------



## sunflower728

Hello,

Please help me authenticate this bag!

*Item: *Fendi Large Peekaboo in black
*Link: *https://poshmark.com/listing/fendi-peekaboo-black-leather-satchel-5aa80f9a3afbbd2e2cf5d0b6
*Seller: *private seller on poshmark
*Photos: 








*


----------



## sunflower728

sunflower728 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag!
> 
> *Item: *Fendi Large Peekaboo in black
> *Link: *https://poshmark.com/listing/fendi-peekaboo-black-leather-satchel-5aa80f9a3afbbd2e2cf5d0b6
> *Seller: *private seller on poshmark
> *Photos:
> View attachment 4090968
> View attachment 4090969
> View attachment 4090970
> View attachment 4090971
> View attachment 4090972
> View attachment 4090973
> View attachment 4090974
> View attachment 4090975
> *



more pics!

I think it is fake but want a second opinion.


----------



## ambregaelle

Hello Authenticators. here is a bag i acquired through local classified ads (Kijiji) in Montreal. I'm had requested a lot of pictures before the purchase and the seller was very helpful. I asked a friend to go pick it up for me and told her to double check everything. We are by no means experts but I've been having lots of anxiety because the seller claims she has never used it and yet the hologram sticker didn't pass the "peel off test". My friend says the she was a bit rough at trying to see if it came off but the corner did indeed lift as the pictures below show.
*Item Name (if you know it): Linda Brown Zucca Large
Link (if available, if not, provide source): I got it from a seller on Kijiji in Montreal. Her name is also Linda
Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:* 

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory


2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
BACK


FRONT



3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag


4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
NA
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print


6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)


7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head


----------



## ambregaelle

Followed (MAX 10 pictures by post)





thnx in advance


----------



## caaren2506

Hey authenticator,
Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi?

Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Handbag
Listing number: 292590201553
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/292590201553
Seller: vitalzergsrl

Thank you!


----------



## Andrea Jordan

Hello!!
First time playing here.
Desperate to have this vintage Fendi bag I just bought authenticated.
Bought it from a Depop seller who claims this is 100000% legit but I’m worried about some things I’m seeing (like the inner lining and the buckle engraving). HELP!!


----------



## accio sacculus

sunflower728 said:


> more pics!
> 
> I think it is fake but want a second opinion.
> View attachment 4092315
> View attachment 4092316
> View attachment 4092317
> View attachment 4092318


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

ambregaelle said:


> Followed (MAX 10 pictures by post)
> View attachment 4092876
> View attachment 4092877
> View attachment 4092878
> 
> 
> thnx in advance


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

caaren2506 said:


> Hey authenticator,
> Can you please help me authenticate this Fendi?
> 
> Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Handbag
> Listing number: 292590201553
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/292590201553
> Seller: vitalzergsrl
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Andrea Jordan said:


> Hello!!
> First time playing here.
> Desperate to have this vintage Fendi bag I just bought authenticated.
> Bought it from a Depop seller who claims this is 100000% legit but I’m worried about some things I’m seeing (like the inner lining and the buckle engraving). HELP!!


It's  fake


----------



## ambregaelle

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


OMG yay!!!! the damn hologram sticker had me SO ANXIOUS


----------



## Andrea Jordan

accio sacculus said:


> It's  fake


ACK I KNEW IT THE MOMENT I GOT IT.
Thanks for the reply!!


----------



## Juditharn

Hi, please someone could help me with the authentication of this bag:
Name: Auth FENDI Hand Shoulder Bag FF ZUCCA Mamma Bucket Canvas Italy 06150125600 HG
Listing number: 132650864209
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649

Seller: bestlife-japan

many thanks  for your help!


----------



## Kamrie Moulton

Hi all,
Just purchased this bag from this listing https://poshmark.com/listing/FENDI-5b0447883afbbdd46d11e8b6 and was wondering if anyone has any insight on its authentication. All help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Franklin Bruner

accio sacculus said:


> Looks okay


Thank you!


----------



## Supernova8

First time posting, please help me authenticate this Fendi monster backpack.

Thanks.

Item: 7VZ012A2FS
Bought from: https://www.b-exit.com/backpack-and-bumbags-fendi-men-f37727


----------



## accio sacculus

Juditharn said:


> Hi, please someone could help me with the authentication of this bag:
> Name: Auth FENDI Hand Shoulder Bag FF ZUCCA Mamma Bucket Canvas Italy 06150125600 HG
> Listing number: 132650864209
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Hand-Shoulder-Bag-FF-ZUCCA-Mamma-Bucket-Canvas-Italy-06150125600-HG/132650864209?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2750.l2649
> 
> Seller: bestlife-japan
> 
> many thanks  for your help!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

Supernova8 said:


> First time posting, please help me authenticate this Fendi monster backpack.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Item: 7VZ012A2FS
> Bought from: https://www.b-exit.com/backpack-and-bumbags-fendi-men-f37727
> 
> View attachment 4098650
> View attachment 4098651
> View attachment 4098652
> View attachment 4098653
> View attachment 4098654
> View attachment 4098655
> View attachment 4098656
> View attachment 4098657
> View attachment 4098658
> View attachment 4098659


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Kamrie Moulton said:


> Hi all,
> Just purchased this bag from this listing https://poshmark.com/listing/FENDI-5b0447883afbbdd46d11e8b6 and was wondering if anyone has any insight on its authentication. All help greatly appreciated!


Looks good


----------



## vintageonme

Hi all authenticator, here's my first time posting. Appreciated if anyone can I help me to authenticate this bag, 'Fendi Borsa mia hobo zucca tabacco vernice'. I bought this bag from a private seller. Thank you so much for your time and patience, appreciate so much! Thanks in advance. I enclosed some pictures here


----------



## cashlove

*Hello. I’m not too sure about this bag’s authenticity since the print seems a little too small. However, I also found this bag with the same print and I’m a little more hope fuk now... https://poshmark.com/listing/SOLD-Authentic-Fendi-Zucca-Mama-Forever-Bag-5375854a14e1a00567018693 Thank you for your help!
Item Name: Fendi Zucca Mama forever bag (not too sure since it’s listed as a “Fendi original vintage bag”).
Link: https://www.vinted.lt/moteriskos-rankines/rankines/26924296-fendi-originali-vintazine-rankine*
Photos:


----------



## cashlove

Can’t edit my post anymore, sorry... but I did more digging and found this bag: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-ff-...lap-ffjy28-black-canvas-shoulder-bag/7924777/ Maybe this is the model?


----------



## Romavival

Hi can someone please helpme the only thing i find off from this bag is the hologram everything else seems excelent
Help  me 
*Item Name : fendi 8BR633
Link : Trendier
Attach photos*


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
Original Listing: https://ebay.to/2LXvKSQ
Photos:


----------



## IntheOcean

Hello! I've never had any Fendi bags, so I'm not really familiar with them. Can you guys help me with this bag I'm currently eyeing?
Name: I don't know, neither does the seller, but I think it's called Zucca. 
I'll ask for more photos if these don't scream fake.


----------



## miemietu

This is my first Fendi bag. Could you please help me check its authenticity? My biggest concern is that I can peel off the hologram easily (it came half lifted up already). I thought it is not supposed to be removable.


----------



## Waleska

I bought this Fendi hobo bag online and want to see if it's authentic. It doesnt have a hologram tagand wasn't sure about the serial number. https://offerup.co/lgzzmEWxRN


----------



## accio sacculus

viaminorviator said:


> Item Name: Fendi Spy Bag
> Original Listing: https://ebay.to/2LXvKSQ
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4102342


looks good


----------



## HRY

Please help me in authenticating this vintage bag. 
Item: Fendi Zucca Baguette
Seller: Purchased it from a private seller
Photos:


----------



## accio sacculus

HRY said:


> View attachment 4106740
> View attachment 4106741
> View attachment 4106742
> View attachment 4106743
> View attachment 4106744
> View attachment 4106746
> View attachment 4106747
> View attachment 4106748
> View attachment 4106749
> View attachment 4106750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me in authenticating this vintage bag.
> Item: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> Seller: Purchased it from a private seller
> Photos:


It's fake


----------



## Romavival

*Item Name : don’t know its a hobo with Two big zippers
Bought from the App Trendier 
Attach photos*


----------



## HRY

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you so much for your time! I appreciate it.


----------



## thebookishbaker

Hi. 

I hope you’re all well. 

Please help me authenticate this bag. I only have 4 photos since the seller only sent me 4 photos. I hope this is ok. 

Item: FENDI Vitello Elite Mink Fur Studded Karlito Pouch Black

Seller: Private Seller.  

Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate it!


----------



## LaPaloma55

*Hi Authenticators,
Thank you so much for considering my request.  I found this purse in a box in my mom's closet when she passed.  It needs allot of work and I would like to know if it is authentic.  Once I know if it is real, I will ask the restorers and rehabbers if this bag is salvageable.



Item Name (if you know it): FENDI FF Zucca logo Crossbody - Vintage
Link (if available, if not, provide source): My mother's closet
Attach photos* 
*
*


----------



## SChuong

Hello, I’ve been meaning to get my Continental wallet authenticated. Purchased it on Bluefly.com a few years ago. Pretty sure it is authentic.. if someone could please verify, thank you


----------



## SChuong

Bought this Fendi zucca wristlet on bluefly.com as well a couple years ago.. Could someone help me authenticate for peace of mind. Chain is broken .. any idea where I can send out to get fixed?
Thank you


----------



## peanutlover10

Hello, I was wondering whether anyone could help me authenticate this Peekaboo that I just bought second hand? I will attach some pictures below. Thank you in advance!


----------



## peanutlover10

And here are the papers that came with it -


----------



## accio sacculus

LaPaloma55 said:


> *Hi Authenticators,
> Thank you so much for considering my request.  I found this purse in a box in my mom's closet when she passed.  It needs allot of work and I would like to know if it is authentic.  Once I know if it is real, I will ask the restorers and rehabbers if this bag is salvageable.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): FENDI FF Zucca logo Crossbody - Vintage
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): My mother's closet
> Attach photos
> *


Looks good


----------



## Raffie

Hi, 
Hope everyone is well. Kindly authenticate this bag. I got it from a local thrift market. Thanks much in advance for your help.


----------



## peanutlover10

Hi, here are the links and the information on the bag using the required structure. Sorry not to have been aware of it before! Hopefully this will help in addition to the photos I posted on this thread the other day. 



Item Name: Fendi Dual Tone Mini Peekaboo Handbag
Item Number: ?
Seller ID: lizzy4shum - https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lizzy4shum?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Auth...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## LaPaloma55

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much!!


----------



## chanel4evernever

Hello! Please help me authenticate this large Peekaboo.

One thing that concerns me is that the bag doesn't have the hologram sticker inside the inner pouch. Is it possible for a Peekaboo to not come with the hologram sticker? Thanks!! 

Item Name: *Light Grey Smooth Calfskin Leather Large Peekaboo Bag *
Item Number: *8BN210*
Seller ID: *Yoogi's Closet*
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-...leather-large-peekaboo-bag-8bn210-100733.html


----------



## cjswife2010

Hello. I purchased this from a pawn shop today. I hope it's not fake  can someone help me please?


----------



## cjswife2010

Found a link to a wallet that has a similar serial number, with a forward slash http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...ategory=45258&pm=1&ds=0&t=1529384549000&ver=0


----------



## EastDifference

Item Name: Not sure. Its a smaller bucket bag with a wallet attached
Item Number: Not sure
Seller ID: Bought it on depop
Link: https://www.depop.com/lavishbelle/lavishbelle-fendi-vintage-bucket-bag-authentic
Hi all, I just received this about a week ago. I just wanted to see if it is authentic. There isn't a authenticity code in the bag but i read that vintage bag from the 80's don't have them. Both sides of the zipper pull has the same engraving and all rings around the bag are engraved the same if that helps.


----------



## olalove

Dear authenticators,
Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Micro that I have just purchased from Poshmark. This is my first Fendi bag so I'm a bit nervous about its authenticity as I don't have as much experience with the brand. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance!

*Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo Black Gold
Item Number: 5b2abe52604738b57bab0a95 (Order Number from Poshmark)
Seller ID: rafashionista
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Micro-Peekaboo-Black-Gold-5b214c8b45c8b3285a7227f9*
*


*


----------



## DayaJane

Please help, I need a bag authenticated, purchased on eBay and there is no hologram sticker , seller says it’s authentic , not all bags have hologram but I don’t think that’s correct and pretty sure this is fake but need to be sure because it looks authentic


----------



## DayaJane

Need help authenticating this bag please
https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-...v3VHes7uTUI_AMb5xf0WDh3i_RP6YhYMaAjuQEALw_wcB


----------



## DayaJane

Could someone please help authenticate this bag ?
Item Name: Fendi Borsa Tuc 
Item Number: unknown
Seller ID: dlbutterly
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-baguette-5b283a284ab633617dcb5b24


----------



## DayaJane

*










	

		
			
		

		
	
 Please help , I purchased this on eBay but I believe it is fake

Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Borsa Tuc
Link (if available, if not, provide source):  purchased on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Purse-Black/183229180256?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
Attach photos*


----------



## Clairelee21

Hi ladies..
i wanted to buy a preloved Fendi that seller claim it authentic. Can you guys help me see whether this is really authentic? there is no authenticity card, but there is hollogram ( peeled) and serial number.. Can you guys help me??


----------



## Clairelee21

Hi ladies..can help me authenticate this fendi by the way bag?


----------



## Iloveitaly

Hi
Just bought this fendi camera bag from reebonz.

Pls pls help to authenticate. Thank you so much


----------



## Iloveitaly

Hi i just bought this fendi camera bag from reebonz
https://www.reebonz.com/sg/fendi/bags/fendi-camera-case-11920023
Bit it was on sale price was less than 1300 sgd. 
Pls help to authenticate this


----------



## olalove

olalove said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Micro that I have just purchased from Poshmark. This is my first Fendi bag so I'm a bit nervous about its authenticity as I don't have as much experience with the brand. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo Black Gold
> Item Number: 5b2abe52604738b57bab0a95 (Order Number from Poshmark)
> Seller ID: rafashionista
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Micro-Peekaboo-Black-Gold-5b214c8b45c8b3285a7227f9
> 
> View attachment 4114272
> View attachment 4114273
> *



Sorry, I just realized I forgot to attach this picture!


----------



## Iloveitaly

Iloveitaly said:


> Hi i just bought this fendi camera bag from reebonz
> https://www.reebonz.com/sg/fendi/bags/fendi-camera-case-11920023
> Bit it was on sale price was less than 1300 sgd.
> Pls help to authenticate this



Sorry, 1st timer. I'll upload more pictures.


----------



## Iloveitaly

Iloveitaly said:


> Sorry, 1st timer. I'll upload more pictures.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Iloveitaly

Here are some pictures. Pls help


----------



## accio sacculus

Raffie said:


> Hi,
> Hope everyone is well. Kindly authenticate this bag. I got it from a local thrift market. Thanks much in advance for your help.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

chanel4evernever said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this large Peekaboo.
> 
> One thing that concerns me is that the bag doesn't have the hologram sticker inside the inner pouch. Is it possible for a Peekaboo to not come with the hologram sticker? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: *Light Grey Smooth Calfskin Leather Large Peekaboo Bag *
> Item Number: *8BN210*
> Seller ID: *Yoogi's Closet*
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-...leather-large-peekaboo-bag-8bn210-100733.html


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

cjswife2010 said:


> Hello. I purchased this from a pawn shop today. I hope it's not fake  can someone help me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113480
> View attachment 4113482
> 
> View attachment 4113483
> 
> View attachment 4113489
> 
> View attachment 4113494
> 
> View attachment 4113495
> 
> View attachment 4113496
> 
> View attachment 4113499


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

EastDifference said:


> Item Name: Not sure. Its a smaller bucket bag with a wallet attached
> Item Number: Not sure
> Seller ID: Bought it on depop
> Link: https://www.depop.com/lavishbelle/lavishbelle-fendi-vintage-bucket-bag-authentic
> Hi all, I just received this about a week ago. I just wanted to see if it is authentic. There isn't a authenticity code in the bag but i read that vintage bag from the 80's don't have them. Both sides of the zipper pull has the same engraving and all rings around the bag are engraved the same if that helps.
> View attachment 4113944
> View attachment 4113943
> View attachment 4113942
> View attachment 4113941
> View attachment 4113940
> View attachment 4113939
> View attachment 4113937


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

olalove said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Micro that I have just purchased from Poshmark. This is my first Fendi bag so I'm a bit nervous about its authenticity as I don't have as much experience with the brand. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo Black Gold
> Item Number: 5b2abe52604738b57bab0a95 (Order Number from Poshmark)
> Seller ID: rafashionista
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Micro-Peekaboo-Black-Gold-5b214c8b45c8b3285a7227f9
> 
> View attachment 4114272
> View attachment 4114273
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back, as well as a straight on clear photo of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

DayaJane said:


> Could someone please help authenticate this bag ?
> Item Name: Fendi Borsa Tuc
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: dlbutterly
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-baguette-5b283a284ab633617dcb5b24


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

DayaJane said:


> *
> View attachment 4115759
> View attachment 4115760
> View attachment 4115761
> View attachment 4115762
> View attachment 4115763
> View attachment 4115764
> View attachment 4115765
> View attachment 4115766
> View attachment 4115767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help , I purchased this on eBay but I believe it is fake
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Borsa Tuc
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  purchased on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Purse-Black/183229180256?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> Attach photos*


It's fake


----------



## Clairelee21

Sorry after I read all the post, I realised my info is not clear enough. so pardon me to post again

*Item Name: Fendi By The Way Multicolore Gray 
Item Number: 8BL124-GZ3-149-010 
The number in RFID tag is: 01292998
Here attached the pics of the bag
Please kindly authenticate it *


----------



## godchick1

Hi,
Could you plase help me authenticate this bag? Thank you  

The seller could not provide the card and said this was bought 2013

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo regular*


----------



## Raffie

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thanks much for your response, truly appreciate it.


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? 

Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
Item number: 153075016061
Seller ID: mizdv23

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153075016061

Thanks so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## bagisabag

Dear Fendi experts,
could you please help me with the authentication of the following handbag?

Item name: Fendi Zucca Shopper tote
Item Number: 8BH173-D14 129-2384
The number in RFID tag is: 00315225

Here are some pictures:





https://drive.google.com/open?id=1au-MaU00sQDntefddOQxUgqbhX0dlieq
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rq2kwsaBI0lp90a2qS-oKQVM1eyYYxp_
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UT9pzG2rZiIF-q6mfAMU3q3j7DfqoEbo

I bought the bag at a flea market in Rome last year and would appreciate any response.


----------



## babyskyblue

Hello authenticator.  Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this item for me (I have already bought it and held in hand...).  Many thanks in advance.  

*Item Name:  Napa Leather Peekaboo Mini - Yellow
Item Number:  Unknown
Seller ID:  Fashionphile
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-yellow-254090

*


----------



## babyskyblue

Continuing with some more pictures (apologize as I am trying to include as many as possible):


----------



## babyskyblue

last 2:


----------



## BlueMaude

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> Item number: 153075016061
> Seller ID: mizdv23
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153075016061
> 
> Thanks so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Adding my own pics










No structure whatsoever


----------



## Rodrigoctno

hey guys can you please help me authenticate this bag?  Thanks























PS: I have zero knowledge when it comes to Fendi and this bag is not mine so forgive if this is a clear fake


----------



## sugarysoul

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this item? I also included more pictures. Please click on the links below. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Vintage Fendi Bag
Item Number: 511579982
Seller ID: LaurelsLocker
Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/511579982/vintage-fendi-bag-black-fendi-clutch?ref=user_profile

https://ibb.co/jXCUcJ

https://ibb.co/cvQ4Bd

https://ibb.co/kSzWrd

https://ibb.co/f4Tfjy

https://ibb.co/m2ZmPy

https://ibb.co/gS60jy

https://ibb.co/kyWBrd

https://ibb.co/hbRBrd

https://ibb.co/i3rNxJ


----------



## accio sacculus

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> Item number: 153075016061
> Seller ID: mizdv23
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153075016061
> 
> Thanks so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you for using the correct format for posting...  It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

babyskyblue said:


> Continuing with some more pictures (apologize as I am trying to include as many as possible):


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

sugarysoul said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this item? I also included more pictures. Please click on the links below. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi Bag
> Item Number: 511579982
> Seller ID: LaurelsLocker
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/511579982/vintage-fendi-bag-black-fendi-clutch?ref=user_profile
> 
> https://ibb.co/jXCUcJ
> 
> https://ibb.co/cvQ4Bd
> 
> https://ibb.co/kSzWrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/f4Tfjy
> 
> https://ibb.co/m2ZmPy
> 
> https://ibb.co/gS60jy
> 
> https://ibb.co/kyWBrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/hbRBrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/i3rNxJ


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm


----------



## Rodrigoctno

now on the right format

*Item Name: Don't Know... id love know (if it's original of course)
Item Number: 2321.2642.008
Seller ID: none since the bag has already been purchased 
Link: none since the bag has already been purchased *
*



















*


----------



## BlueMaude

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting...  It's fake


Thank you so much for the feedback. As I now need to file a dispute and request a refund, is there anything you can tell me about the details that show this handbag as fake? I would just like to have more information to help resolve this case with ebay.  Thank you, I really appreciate your time.


----------



## babyskyblue

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic


Thank you so much!


----------



## DonnaV

Fendi Zucca Baguette 
eBay item # 153075016061
eBay ID: mizdv23
I’m being told this is fake. I don’t believe it is. Appreciate any input you might have. Hope I’ve included pics correctly. 


NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*

*Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*

*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*

*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know   it):
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos* 
*

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**

*Additional notes:
If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*

*

PLEASE NOTE:*


Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.


Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.


Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.


Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.


Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.


Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted. 


Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread. 
*Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* 



*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Katie31192

Please help me authenticate this Fendi!

Item Name: Not sure
Link: No link

I have this Fendi bag and I am not sure if it is real. I tried peeling off the hologram and the bottom part is really stuck on there but the top plastic cover can peel. The canvas is textured (i.e the ‘F’ print is not raised but the material around it is). Clues where I think it may be a fake is that the numbers under the hologram are not sewn on and the lettering on the gold placard does not seem engraved. 





















Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## SeherKastanie13

I was about to post a very similar item
Item: baguette like
Item number: don't know
Seller id: BUENOYBONITO BOUTIQUE
Link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-630845932-bol.sa-fendi-100-original-vintage-_JM
The tag reads 2355 26325 018
It does not look particularly bad and the round magnetic closure worries me but the price is incredibly good to pass if it's actually real


----------



## mssdrider

Hi ladies, I would love your opinion on this one - it is a private sale.  Thanks!


----------



## Iloveitaly

*Hi pls help authenticate this fendi bag. Thank you

Item Name: Fendi Camera Bag
Item Number: 8057941219703
Link: *
*
*


----------



## hellohazelhere

Hello! Could you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? I bought this preloved Peekaboo Regular from a reputable seller. They could not provide me with the card, but they told me that this is purchased in 2015. It is calfskin and I’m a little concern as it is not as structured as the other Peekaboo bags (in calf skin) that I have seen.

Item name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo (in Black)
Hologram tag: CA1804468
Serial tag: 2373-8BN226-BKK-118

Thanks in advance


----------



## hellohazelhere

Hello, I am adding more photos for your review. Thanks!

Item name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo (in Black)
Hologram tag: CA1804468
Serial tag: 2373-8BN226-BKK-118


----------



## sugarysoul

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm



Hi, the links below show the serial number. Thank you in advance!
https://ibb.co/bSvU1d
https://ibb.co/dGUYSJ


----------



## muneed

Please kindly Authenticate this Fendi for me
Seller : 2nd hand bag from japan 
Pics from facebook page

I can’t find the serial number, is it fake?


----------



## theclassic

Item: Fendi Micro Baguette Fire Red Logo Flap Crossbody

Seller: msa2189681

Item #:  173362837784

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-F...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Notes: The bag is adorable! I am fairly confident, but wanting to double check  thank you so much for your time!


----------



## theclassic

More Images: Please let me know if the tag photos aren't clear enough, there is also an engraved plaque on the inside but I am having a hard time capturing without scratching / wrinkling the bag. Thanks again!


----------



## orangejuicer

Please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo mini clutch wallet for me. Bought it on Fashionphile but price of $380 now seems too good to be true?

Name: FENDI Pebbled Calfskin Selleria Turn Lock Wallet Gray
View attachment 4128144

View attachment 4128145
View attachment 4128146
View attachment 4128147
View attachment 4128148
View attachment 4128149
View attachment 4128150

URL: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-pebbled-calfskin-selleria-turn-lock-wallet-gray-227260


----------



## orangejuicer

Deendeen said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo mini clutch wallet for me. Bought it on Fashionphile but price of $380 now seems too good to be true?
> 
> Name: FENDI Pebbled Calfskin Selleria Turn Lock Wallet Gray
> 
> URL: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-pebbled-calfskin-selleria-turn-lock-wallet-gray-227260


----------



## orangejuicer

Deendeen said:


> View attachment 4128186
> View attachment 4128188
> View attachment 4128190
> View attachment 4128192
> View attachment 4128193
> View attachment 4128194



View attachment 4128196


----------



## forent27

*Hi Authenticator,
Could you help me authenticate this bag,
Item Name : Fendi 2Jours Petite/Mini
Link : https://sg.carousell.com/p/fendi-2jours-petite-leather-tote-176220154/
your help is deeply apreciated, Thank you very much..*


----------



## lucas nvs

Hi, girls, I'm asking you to help me, because I bought a 3-piece fendi bag for my girlfriend and now that I came across these situations with fake handbags, I'm desperate, the person I bought said she bought the bag in Paris in early 2018 , but she informed me that this model does not have a holographic seal. I am from Brazil and here I can not authenticate, I do not speak English, I am using a translator, but if you can help me, I thank you very much. All the current fendi's have this holographic seal or can there really be some models that still have not ??

Here is the website I bought and the photos of the bag, has the photo of the serial number too

https://www.enjoei.com.br/p/bolsa-fendi-3jours-28280823. As I paid her now in the afternoon, she will get to me, and I can take the necessary photos, but if someone can take a look at me, because I am agonized, sometimes with the photos that are there, someone more understanding already can tell whether it is false or not. Please help me !!


----------



## DeeLeigh

Hi! I need help authenticating following items please!
*Item Name:FENDI Logo Hand Bag Black Vinyl Processing Vintage Italy Authentic #K400 W
Item Number:192593416235
Seller: kurotoa
Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Logo-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372

Item Name:Fendi Black & Tan Monogram Canvas Single Strap Shoulder Bag -Silvertone Hardware
Item Number:253167561933
Seller: truefashionistasresale
Link:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Black...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372*


----------



## SeherKastanie13

SeherKastanie13 said:


> I was about to post a very similar item
> Item: baguette like
> Item number: don't know
> Seller id: BUENOYBONITO BOUTIQUE
> Link: https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-630845932-bol.sa-fendi-100-original-vintage-_JM
> The tag reads 2355 26325 018
> It does not look particularly bad and the round magnetic closure worries me but the price is incredibly good to pass if it's actually real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122472
> View attachment 4122473
> View attachment 4122474
> View attachment 4122475
> View attachment 4122476
> View attachment 4122477
> View attachment 4122478
> View attachment 4122479
> View attachment 4122480
> View attachment 4122481


More pics of the item
Mamma Baguette in black jersey and silver hardware


----------



## SeherKastanie13

SeherKastanie13 said:


> More pics of the item
> Mamma Baguette in black jersey and silver hardware
> View attachment 4130425
> View attachment 4130426
> View attachment 4130428
> View attachment 4130429
> View attachment 4130430
> View attachment 4130431
> View attachment 4130432
> View attachment 4130433
> View attachment 4130434
> View attachment 4130435
> View attachment 4130436


Serial number 2355 26325 018 
Also a picture of the backing of the leather tab, a little bit of the now reddening glue although it looks yellow in here and a tag attached to the outside of the bottom right of the zippered pocket.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi there,
I wondered if someone could please authenticate this for me. Apparently, it's from the late 1990s/early 2000s, bought in 'Fendi Boutique Sloane Avenue', according to the seller. I like the fact it is subtle on the branding to be honest. I was looking for a cross-body bag in red but saw this and am tempted but I know nothing about authenticating Fendi's. It seems a good price, good condition etc. Thanks so much in advance.
	

		
			
		

		
	











*Item Name: Fendi Black Embost Bag. Classic And Elegant
Item Number:263684048760
Seller: jenmar564
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Bl...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*
*
*


----------



## kianalf

*









Found it on the Depop app they don't have an online format.
The seller says this bag is from the 70s and from what I've read online it most likely doesn't have a serial number inside (?) Is this an authentic Fendi? Thanks!*


----------



## Speedah

*Item Name: FENDI Black & White Leather 3 Jours Chevron Shearling Tote Bag
Item Number: 263743537266
Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Blac...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*
*
Thank you! *


----------



## Cristina Cheong

Hello Authenticators!

I got my Fendi mini by the way bag from Farfetch & it just came it the mail yesterday.
One thing that got me worried is that the smell of the bag is unpleasant kinda dumpy or sth, for instance, it doesn’t have that natural leather smell to me. Please would you help authenticate my new bag for me.

Thank you! 

Item name: Fendi mini by the way 
Seller: Farfetch (Pozzilei Crema Italy)


----------



## annrytz

Hello. Got this Fendi bag, my first. Kindly help authenticate. I believe this is a Mia Zucca Flap Bag in Gold and Black. Thanks so much.


----------



## Lolitaloliipop

Can someone tell me if this is the authentic Fendi sunglasses? Thanks in advance


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> Item: Fendi Micro Baguette Fire Red Logo Flap Crossbody
> 
> Seller: msa2189681
> 
> Item #:  173362837784
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Fendi-Micro-Baguette-Fire-Red-Logo-Flap-Crossbody-Bag-Handbag-1100/173362837784?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Notes: The bag is adorable! I am fairly confident, but wanting to double check  thank you so much for your time!



Sending a gentle bump - thank you


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> More Images: Please let me know if the tag photos aren't clear enough, there is also an engraved plaque on the inside but I am having a hard time capturing without scratching / wrinkling the bag. Thanks again!



Bump #2 please - thank you! ~


----------



## Nazrin Agharzayeva

Hello! I'm planning to buy my first vintage luxury piece for my birthday soon and I made a choice on Fendi Zucca Monogram bag. I asked for authenticity card from one seller, but they said they don't have one, instead, they've got a serial number which is shown among the pictures (image 12). I was told to buy items with authenticity card in case if I travel to Europe and in customs, they might ask for a proof.

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Brown Zucca FF pattern shoulder bag
Serial number: 2362 26424 008
Seller ID: connectjapan 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...346104?hash=item2143dafdf8:g:-38AAOSwgN9bTpZQ

Thank you!


----------



## Nazrin Agharzayeva

Hello! I'm planning to buy my first vintage luxury piece for my birthday soon and I made a choice on Fendi Zucca Monogram bag. I asked for authenticity card from one seller, but they said they don't have one, instead, they've got a serial number which is shown among the pictures (image 12). I was told to buy items with authenticity card in case if I travel to Europe and in customs, they might ask for a proof.

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Brown Zucca FF pattern shoulder bag
Serial number: 2362 26424 008
Seller ID: connectjapan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...346104?hash=item2143dafdf8:g:-38AAOSwgN9bTpZQ

Thank you!


----------



## 33446677

Dear Authenticators, 

I just bought this bag and really appreciate your help in authenticating it. Thank you!

Item Name: Fendi By the Way
Seller: Rebag Official
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-fendi-by-the-way-satchel-calfskin-small138069938264

Here are the pictures:


----------



## clumsiest

I'd like to know if you can help me out with this item! It's for a friend but I told her that the hologram thingy was suspicious. 
(Price in USD currency would be $600, if that helps)

*Item Name (if you know it): Peekaboo Large Zucca
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-560244422-bolsa-fendi-peekaboo-zucca-large-_JM
Attach photos*  :


----------



## midnightRevere

To the forum pros:

Could someone help authentic this Fendi Baguette?


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi, would really appreciate if someone could authentic this Fendi Spy for me.

Item Name: *Authentic Fendi Brown Leather Spy Bag Used Con.*
Serial number: 232856227203
Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...227203?txnId=1589368213013#vi__app-cvip-panel

Many many thanks!


----------



## situ

please authenticate!

name> fendi mini peekaboo
link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5989760.shtml


----------



## hellohazelhere

hellohazelhere said:


> Hello! Could you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? I bought this preloved Peekaboo Regular from a reputable seller. They could not provide me with the card, but they told me that this is purchased in 2015. It is calfskin and I’m a little concern as it is not as structured as the other Peekaboo bags (in calf skin) that I have seen.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo (in Black)
> Hologram tag: CA1804468
> Serial tag: 2373-8BN226-BKK-118
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sending a gentle bump thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## DreamKVD

So, I am thinking about bidding on this Fendi backpack. The seller was helpful but went suspiciously silent when I asked for a photo of the hologram and the authenticity card was lost. 
Item Name: Serriera monster backpack
Item Number:?
Seller ID: sashsha_7
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2075528792?ul_noapp=true

If this is fake, would you mind pointing out what makes you think so? So I don't get tricked again in the future?

*
















*


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> So, I am thinking about bidding on this Fendi backpack. The seller was helpful but went suspiciously silent when I asked for a photo of the hologram and the authenticity card was lost.
> Item Name: Serriera monster backpack
> Item Number:?
> Seller ID: sashsha_7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2075528792?ul_noapp=true
> 
> If this is fake, would you mind pointing out what makes you think so? So I don't get tricked again in the future?
> 
> *
> View attachment 4142984
> View attachment 4142985
> View attachment 4142987
> View attachment 4142989
> View attachment 4142990
> View attachment 4142991
> View attachment 4142992
> View attachment 4142993
> View attachment 4142984
> View attachment 4142985
> View attachment 4142987
> View attachment 4142989
> View attachment 4142990
> View attachment 4142991
> View attachment 4142992
> View attachment 4142993
> *


I believe this bag is fake. There are several details but we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum, because we do not want to provide tips to counterfeiters.


----------



## DreamKVD

averagejoe said:


> I believe this bag is fake. There are several details but we do not disclose the reasons why we believe a bag is fake on this public forum, because we do not want to provide tips to counterfeiters.


thanks so much for your help! If I contacted you privately would you mind telling me the details? I really love these bags and would really love to obtain one, but I don't have a huge budget ( poor, poor college kid)  so I will probably run into a fake bag again during my quest.


----------



## averagejoe

DreamKVD said:


> thanks so much for your help! If I contacted you privately would you mind telling me the details? I really love these bags and would really love to obtain one, but I don't have a huge budget ( poor, poor college kid)  so I will probably run into a fake bag again during my quest.


Just have it authenticated here before buying.


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? Thanks so much! [emoji8]

Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette

Item # 153109361275

Seller:ecdumas

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...TI5RzrQsLc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc

THANK YOU!


----------



## emmeline22

*Item Name: FENDI KAN I F 3000$ New 2018 Authentic Brown Leather Logo Bag
Item Number: 113165866291
Seller ID: tatrymash-0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-KAN-I-F-3000-New-2018-Authentic-Brown-Leather-Logo-Bag/113165866291*

Hello! I´m deciding between there two bags one from ebay other from Vestiaire collective. The only problem I find that I looked at official photos and many other photos from selfridges and on every site the bag looks bit differerent, especially the monogram on the sides of the bag is position differently. I would welcome any help, I love this bags and it´s sold out on official site.

The other bag from VC is this: 
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-5962804.shtml


----------



## theclassic

theclassic said:


> More Images: Please let me know if the tag photos aren't clear enough, there is also an engraved plaque on the inside but I am having a hard time capturing without scratching / wrinkling the bag. Thanks again!



@BlueMaude or @averagejoe - can I please get your opinion on this red mini baguette if you have time? Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi
I have recently bought a peekaboo and I don’t think it has a hologram. It just has this sticker inside the tag. Is this normal?


Thanks


----------



## Burberry1992

Recently picked up a Peekaboo on the resale market. Looks pretty good from what I can tell but this is my first Fendi piece. Just wanted a double check. The five feet on bottom have the same FF as the little button on the top of the bag. Can’t upload more than ten photos. But will if you need me too.


----------



## PinkClouds

Hello, lovelies! 
I recently put a payment down on this Fendi bag via FashionPhile, but, you know me, I’d like to get extra verification. Does this look okay to you? Many thank yous! 

*Item Name: *Fendi Nappa Embossed Baguette Black 
*Item Number: *219772
*Seller: *FashionPhile
*Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-embossed-baguette-black-219772*


----------



## BlueMaude

Hello! Would appreciate your input! Thanks! 

Item name: FENDI Nappa baguette 

Item number: FEN7433

Seller: the Real Real

Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/fendi-logo-embossed-nappa-baguette-5

Thanks so much!


----------



## Speedah

Speedah said:


> *Item Name: FENDI Black & White Leather 3 Jours Chevron Shearling Tote Bag
> Item Number: 263743537266
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black-White-Leather-3-Jours-Chevron-Shearling-Tote-Bag/263743537266?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you! *


Bump.


----------



## Burberry1992

Burberry1992 said:


> Recently picked up a Peekaboo on the resale market. Looks pretty good from what I can tell but this is my first Fendi piece. Just wanted a double check. The five feet on bottom have the same FF as the little button on the top of the bag. Can’t upload more than ten photos. But will if you need me too.



Here are some more pictures. Clear serial number and hologram tag.


----------



## Pursegirl1999

*I bought this bag at a thrift store and I’m not sure whether it is authentic or not. It does not have a serial number or hologram tag but I’ve read that fendi bags before 1980’s do not come with them. I also don’t have an authenticity card. *


----------



## BindiBabe

Good Day Authenticators. 

I would appreciate your assistance in authenticating this vintage Fendi SAS bag, please. I am not very familiar with the Fendi markings and this bag - bought today - does not seem to have most of the identifications detailed in the first post. I would appreciate though an authenticator’s confirmation that this bag is fake, if indeed it is. 
Hope the photographs are satisfactory. 
Thank you in advance. 

Item name: I don’t know 
Serial number : Not available


----------



## emmeline22

Can someone please be so kind and have a look at this bag, it´s from Vestiare Collective and there has been so many negative reviews about them. I made an offer and it was accepted, I love this bag and it´s sold out everywhere. If you could give me at least an idea I would highly appreciate it. I cannot upload the photos here because they cannot be saved in big resolution. 
Thank you so much

*Item Name: Fendi Kan I F 
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-5962804.shtml*


----------



## averagejoe

theclassic said:


> @BlueMaude or @averagejoe - can I please get your opinion on this red mini baguette if you have time? Any insight would be greatly appreciated


Sorry I only authenticated a men's Fendi because I owned a few men's pieces as well and have some experience. I do not have the experience to authenticate a women's Fendi bag.


----------



## BlueMaude

BlueMaude said:


> Hello would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? Thanks so much! [emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> 
> Item # 153109361275
> 
> Seller:ecdumas
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...TI5RzrQsLc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> THANK YOU!



Adding my own pics ... THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## theclassic

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I only authenticated a men's Fendi because I owned a few men's pieces as well and have some experience. I do not have the experience to authenticate a women's Fendi bag.



I understand - thank you so much for replying!


----------



## Isaac Hampton

Hello! if anyone could please help me authenticate this, id appreciate it greatly!! 
Made an offer on it that was accepted, but now im having doubts so im hoping someone here might be able to help before i send him the money!

*Item Name: *Fendi Shoulder Bag
*Item Number: *2415/8BT053/JQ4039
*Seller ID: *


----------



## frugaldallas

*Item Name: Foldable Travel Mini Tote
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: bagborroworsteal.com
Link: https://www.bagborroworsteal.com/details?productId=97217*

*








*


----------



## situ

situ said:


> please authenticate!
> 
> name> fendi mini peekaboo
> link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-5989760.shtml


 
PLEASE HELP!!!! I went ahead and bought the bag and I really need your opinion as i think it might be a counterfeit. the material is really nice and it is a gorgeous bag. but there are misspellings on both labels and cards. I don't know if it has to do with it being a runway edition. i have seen some similar ones on youtube and they are all from the runway or bought from the runway. I am new to buying designer bags so i need help! does runway products means there are defects and misspelling?

Do you think perhaps I should bring it in to Fendi and ask to check for the RFID technology? 

here are some pictures


----------



## Jakikay

Hello is this Fendi Mama Baguette authentic? No date code though..Many thanks!!!


----------



## EastDifference

*I'd like to know the authenticity of the bag before buying. I posted the sellers pictures bellow. The only image that wont upload is the serial number in the bag, bit it is viewable in the ebay link. 
Item Name: FENDI Logos Mamma Leopard Shoulder Bag Calf Skin Fur Leather
Item Number: 2579/8B600/BRG/009
Seller ID: Boom2hanten
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...eather-02ED660-/283068100897?oid=253704063949









*


----------



## Jakikay

Hello is this vintage Fendi bag authentic?Many thanks!!


----------



## Emerald68

Hello, this is my first post so apologies if I omit anything important here. Can anyone possibly give their opinion on this Fendi wallet I recently bought from a private seller. It has a serial number embossed on the leather which I read as 2401-8M0204-NOU-066 and a hologram label attached. The zipper has the F and inverted F as expected. I have posted some photos. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Kristi2

Hello, I'm new to this amazing site so I hope I'm in the right place. I'm looking to see if anyone knows about the attached Fendi case. The beads/crystals look just like the 15th Anniversary Crystal Baguette, but I can't seem to find any information about this eye glass/sun glass case. I'm wondering if it came with a larger bag or any information you can provide. It has satin lining with the 1923? (year?) zipper pull. Thanks in advance and I'm so happy to have found this blog 

Kristi


----------



## iloveftorres

hi everyone,
It's my first time here. Sorry to bother but I need your help, can you please help authenticate this vintage fendi bag. My mom's friend got it for her from the 2nd hand market in Italy many years ago. Unfortunately I cannot find the serial number under the leather tag. So I need assistance from experts. 

Thank you in advance for your help.

L.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hello - I received this bag today and something just doesn’t feel right. The leather doesn’t feel like leather - more like reconstituted/recycled leather - and it’s very hard with no real grain or wear.  I can’t imagine Fendi would use such an overprocessed leather, if it’s indeed leather.  The lining is not soft and feels hard like mixed with nylon and has a crackling noise. 

Would you please help me authenticate?  Many thanks!

Ebay Seller:  sweethot29-us

LINK:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDBA...confidently-/163154127395?txnId=1740445566006


----------



## Kristi2

Hello, I'm new to this amazing site so I hope I'm in the right place. I'm looking to see if anyone knows about the attached Fendi case. The beads/crystals look just like the 15th Anniversary Crystal Baguette, but I can't seem to find any information about this eye glass/sun glass case. I'm wondering if it came with a larger bag or any information you can provide. It has satin lining with the 1923? (year?) zipper pull. Thanks in advance and I'm so happy to have found this blog   I've resubmitted my question, I don't think I was in the correct area.  ANY HELP would be gratefully appreciated!

Kristi


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hi - I think I’ve posted this in the wrong place!  Sorry about that - but please authenticate if you can. Thank you!

Authentic Fendi Deals or Finds - please READ POST 1 first
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...ls-or-Finds---please-READ-POST-1-first.83750/


----------



## AtlDesigner

Let me try this again!  So sorry. Please see below:


DreamKVD said:


> This backpack is 50% off at Saks fifth avenue. I wish I could buy it, but maybe someone else can benefit! Here is the link--> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...2841652&bmUID=mjmEzmQ&productID=0400090464224
> View attachment 4145288


----------



## AtlDesigner

One more time -


AtlDesigner said:


> Hello - I received this bag today and something just doesn’t feel right. The leather doesn’t feel like leather - more like reconstituted/recycled leather - and it’s very hard with no real grain or wear.  I can’t imagine Fendi would use such an overprocessed leather, if it’s indeed leather.  The lining is not soft and feels hard like mixed with nylon and has a crackling noise.
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate?  Many thanks!
> 
> Ebay Seller:  sweethot29-us
> 
> LINK:  https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDBA...confidently-/163154127395?txnId=1740445566006
> 
> View attachment 4157479
> View attachment 4157480
> View attachment 4157481
> View attachment 4157483
> View attachment 4157484
> View attachment 4157485
> View attachment 4157486
> View attachment 4157489
> View attachment 4157490
> View attachment 4157491
> View attachment 4157492
> View attachment 4157493
> View attachment 4157494


----------



## KKH75

hello! I’m contemplating buying this fendi bag but want to make sure it’s authentic as this site only offers a site credit as opposed to a refund. Thanks so much for an help you can provide!
*Item Name: Zucchino mini mama blue canvas satchel
Item Number:23106712
Seller ID: Sophia
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucchino-mini-mamma-blue-canvas-satchel/23106712/*


----------



## fashionfindercc

Hi all - I bought this Fendi Lei bag on sale and would like to get peace of mind whether it's authentic - I have 14 days to return otherwise! 

At first the stitching felt off to me but after doing some research, I understand that Selleria bags are handmade? Also the hardware feels light and is quite tough to zip (some scratches on ridges of zipper already... hoping it's because it's new?). Purchased at deep sale so hopefully it's a good deal and not a fake!

*Item Name: Fendi Lei Selleria Bag
Item Number: 8059718959348*
*Link (sold out but will include anyway): https://www.stylebop.com/en-hk/women/leather-shoulder-bag-264253.html
Pictures:*


----------



## ShazRVN

Hi lovely people! I wonder if anyone could please authenticate this bag I a man thinking of buying? Auction ends quite soon, sorry for the short notice! Thank you in advance

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-...rentrq:436c866b1650aadcb6bf6423fff99413|iid:1


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hi - how long does it usually take for authentication help on this forum? I’m asking sincerely and mean no disrespect at all. I know everyone’s a volunteer!  I just need to know soon if the bag I purchased is not real. Thank you.


----------



## pheobee

Hello. I would like to find out if this Fendi bag I have purchased from Vestaire Collective is the real thing. I have taken it to a Fendi boutique and they said it looks real to them - although they said they are not really qualified to make any claims. And I am not sure how VC actually authenticates products.

Does anyone know how to authenticate using the RFID tag inside bag?

Item Name: Kan I
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-6017477.shtml


----------



## incessantlyXchic

AtlDesigner said:


> Hi - how long does it usually take for authentication help on this forum? I’m asking sincerely and mean no disrespect at all. I know everyone’s a volunteer!  I just need to know soon if the bag I purchased is not real. Thank you.


hello! i would think you should post this question here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-master-thread.953007/


----------



## accio sacculus

Romavival said:


> *Item Name : don’t know its a hobo with Two big zippers
> Bought from the App Trendier
> Attach photos*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

thebookishbaker said:


> Hi.
> 
> I hope you’re all well.
> 
> Please help me authenticate this bag. I only have 4 photos since the seller only sent me 4 photos. I hope this is ok.
> 
> Item: FENDI Vitello Elite Mink Fur Studded Karlito Pouch Black
> 
> Seller: Private Seller.
> 
> Thank you so much for your time. I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107184
> View attachment 4107185
> View attachment 4107186
> View attachment 4107187


Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and RFID tag front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

LaPaloma55 said:


> *Hi Authenticators,
> Thank you so much for considering my request.  I found this purse in a box in my mom's closet when she passed.  It needs allot of work and I would like to know if it is authentic.  Once I know if it is real, I will ask the restorers and rehabbers if this bag is salvageable.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): FENDI FF Zucca logo Crossbody - Vintage
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): My mother's closet
> Attach photos
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

peanutlover10 said:


> Hi, here are the links and the information on the bag using the required structure. Sorry not to have been aware of it before! Hopefully this will help in addition to the photos I posted on this thread the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Dual Tone Mini Peekaboo Handbag
> Item Number: ?
> Seller ID: lizzy4shum - https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/lizzy4shum?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authentic-Fendi-Peekaboo-Small-Size/132662701178?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, RFID tag (front and back) and serial number.


----------



## accio sacculus

chanel4evernever said:


> Hello! Please help me authenticate this large Peekaboo.
> 
> One thing that concerns me is that the bag doesn't have the hologram sticker inside the inner pouch. Is it possible for a Peekaboo to not come with the hologram sticker? Thanks!!
> 
> Item Name: *Light Grey Smooth Calfskin Leather Large Peekaboo Bag *
> Item Number: *8BN210*
> Seller ID: *Yoogi's Closet*
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-...leather-large-peekaboo-bag-8bn210-100733.html


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

pheobee said:


> Hello. I would like to find out if this Fendi bag I have purchased from Vestaire Collective is the real thing. I have taken it to a Fendi boutique and they said it looks real to them - although they said they are not really qualified to make any claims. And I am not sure how VC actually authenticates products.
> 
> Does anyone know how to authenticate using the RFID tag inside bag?
> 
> Item Name: Kan I
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-6017477.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4166546
> View attachment 4166547
> View attachment 4166548
> View attachment 4166549
> View attachment 4166550
> View attachment 4166551
> View attachment 4166552
> View attachment 4166553
> View attachment 4166554
> View attachment 4166555


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

cjswife2010 said:


> Hello. I purchased this from a pawn shop today. I hope it's not fake  can someone help me please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113480
> View attachment 4113482
> 
> View attachment 4113483
> 
> View attachment 4113489
> 
> View attachment 4113494
> 
> View attachment 4113495
> 
> View attachment 4113496
> 
> View attachment 4113499


It's fake - next time please use the correct format for posting.


----------



## accio sacculus

EastDifference said:


> Item Name: Not sure. Its a smaller bucket bag with a wallet attached
> Item Number: Not sure
> Seller ID: Bought it on depop
> Link: https://www.depop.com/lavishbelle/lavishbelle-fendi-vintage-bucket-bag-authentic
> Hi all, I just received this about a week ago. I just wanted to see if it is authentic. There isn't a authenticity code in the bag but i read that vintage bag from the 80's don't have them. Both sides of the zipper pull has the same engraving and all rings around the bag are engraved the same if that helps.
> View attachment 4113944
> View attachment 4113943
> View attachment 4113942
> View attachment 4113941
> View attachment 4113940
> View attachment 4113939
> View attachment 4113937


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

olalove said:


> Dear authenticators,
> Please kindly help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo Micro that I have just purchased from Poshmark. This is my first Fendi bag so I'm a bit nervous about its authenticity as I don't have as much experience with the brand. Thank you in advance for your time and assistance!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo Black Gold
> Item Number: 5b2abe52604738b57bab0a95 (Order Number from Poshmark)
> Seller ID: rafashionista
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Micro-Peekaboo-Black-Gold-5b214c8b45c8b3285a7227f9
> 
> View attachment 4114272
> View attachment 4114273
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag (front & back) straight on


----------



## accio sacculus

DayaJane said:


> Could someone please help authenticate this bag ?
> Item Name: Fendi Borsa Tuc
> Item Number: unknown
> Seller ID: dlbutterly
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-baguette-5b283a284ab633617dcb5b24


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

DayaJane said:


> *
> View attachment 4115759
> View attachment 4115760
> View attachment 4115761
> View attachment 4115762
> View attachment 4115763
> View attachment 4115764
> View attachment 4115765
> View attachment 4115766
> View attachment 4115767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help , I purchased this on eBay but I believe it is fake
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Borsa Tuc
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  purchased on eBay https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Borsa-Tuc-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Purse-Black/183229180256?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2748.l2649
> Attach photos*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> Item number: 153075016061
> Seller ID: mizdv23
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/153075016061
> 
> Thanks so much! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

bagisabag said:


> Dear Fendi experts,
> could you please help me with the authentication of the following handbag?
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Shopper tote
> Item Number: 8BH173-D14 129-2384
> The number in RFID tag is: 00315225
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1au-MaU00sQDntefddOQxUgqbhX0dlieq
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rq2kwsaBI0lp90a2qS-oKQVM1eyYYxp_
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1UT9pzG2rZiIF-q6mfAMU3q3j7DfqoEbo
> 
> I bought the bag at a flea market in Rome last year and would appreciate any response.



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

babyskyblue said:


> Hello authenticator.  Would greatly appreciate if you can authenticate this item for me (I have already bought it and held in hand...).  Many thanks in advance.
> 
> *Item Name:  Napa Leather Peekaboo Mini - Yellow
> Item Number:  Unknown
> Seller ID:  Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-yellow-254090
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

sugarysoul said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this item? I also included more pictures. Please click on the links below. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi Bag
> Item Number: 511579982
> Seller ID: LaurelsLocker
> Link: https://www.etsy.com/listing/511579982/vintage-fendi-bag-black-fendi-clutch?ref=user_profile
> 
> https://ibb.co/jXCUcJ
> 
> https://ibb.co/cvQ4Bd
> 
> https://ibb.co/kSzWrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/f4Tfjy
> 
> https://ibb.co/m2ZmPy
> 
> https://ibb.co/gS60jy
> 
> https://ibb.co/kyWBrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/hbRBrd
> 
> https://ibb.co/i3rNxJ


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Katie31192 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi!
> 
> Item Name: Not sure
> Link: No link
> 
> I have this Fendi bag and I am not sure if it is real. I tried peeling off the hologram and the bottom part is really stuck on there but the top plastic cover can peel. The canvas is textured (i.e the ‘F’ print is not raised but the material around it is). Clues where I think it may be a fake is that the numbers under the hologram are not sewn on and the lettering on the gold placard does not seem engraved.
> 
> View attachment 4122080
> View attachment 4122081
> View attachment 4122082
> View attachment 4122083
> View attachment 4122087
> 
> View attachment 4122103
> 
> View attachment 4122088
> View attachment 4122089
> View attachment 4122090
> View attachment 4122094
> View attachment 4122095
> 
> View attachment 4122097
> View attachment 4122098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

hellohazelhere said:


> Hello, I am adding more photos for your review. Thanks!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo (in Black)
> Hologram tag: CA1804468
> Serial tag: 2373-8BN226-BKK-118


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

theclassic said:


> Item: Fendi Micro Baguette Fire Red Logo Flap Crossbody
> 
> Seller: msa2189681
> 
> Item #:  173362837784
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Auth-Fendi-Micro-Baguette-Fire-Red-Logo-Flap-Crossbody-Bag-Handbag-1100/173362837784?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Notes: The bag is adorable! I am fairly confident, but wanting to double check  thank you so much for your time!





Deendeen said:


> Please authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo mini clutch wallet for me. Bought it on Fashionphile but price of $380 now seems too good to be true?
> 
> Name: FENDI Pebbled Calfskin Selleria Turn Lock Wallet Gray
> View attachment 4128144
> 
> View attachment 4128145
> View attachment 4128146
> View attachment 4128147
> View attachment 4128148
> View attachment 4128149
> View attachment 4128150
> 
> URL: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-pebbled-calfskin-selleria-turn-lock-wallet-gray-227260





Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi there,
> I wondered if someone could please authenticate this for me. Apparently, it's from the late 1990s/early 2000s, bought in 'Fendi Boutique Sloane Avenue', according to the seller. I like the fact it is subtle on the branding to be honest. I was looking for a cross-body bag in red but saw this and am tempted but I know nothing about authenticating Fendi's. It seems a good price, good condition etc. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130749
> View attachment 4130750
> View attachment 4130751
> View attachment 4130752
> View attachment 4130753
> View attachment 4130754
> View attachment 4130755
> View attachment 4130756
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Black Embost Bag. Classic And Elegant
> Item Number:263684048760
> Seller: jenmar564
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Black-Embost-Bag-Classic-And-Elegant/263684048760?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Deendeen said:


> View attachment 4128186
> View attachment 4128188
> View attachment 4128190
> View attachment 4128192
> View attachment 4128193
> View attachment 4128194


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

forent27 said:


> *Hi Authenticator,
> Could you help me authenticate this bag,
> Item Name : Fendi 2Jours Petite/Mini
> Link : https://sg.carousell.com/p/fendi-2jours-petite-leather-tote-176220154/
> your help is deeply apreciated, Thank you very much..*


Need to see clear close up of serial number and straight on of RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

DeeLeigh said:


> Hi! I need help authenticating following items please!
> *Item Name:FENDI Logo Hand Bag Black Vinyl Processing Vintage Italy Authentic #K400 W
> Item Number:192593416235
> Seller: kurotoa
> Link:https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Logo-Hand-Bag-Black-Vinyl-Processing-Vintage-Italy-Authentic-K400-W/192593416235?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372
> 
> Item Name:Fendi Black & Tan Monogram Canvas Single Strap Shoulder Bag -Silvertone Hardware
> Item Number:253167561933
> Seller: truefashionistasresale
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Fendi-Black-Tan-Monogram-Canvas-Single-Strap-Shoulder-Bag-Silvertone-Hardware/253167561933?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l9372*


#1 - looks okay
#2 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

Kim O'Meara said:


> Hi there,
> I wondered if someone could please authenticate this for me. Apparently, it's from the late 1990s/early 2000s, bought in 'Fendi Boutique Sloane Avenue', according to the seller. I like the fact it is subtle on the branding to be honest. I was looking for a cross-body bag in red but saw this and am tempted but I know nothing about authenticating Fendi's. It seems a good price, good condition etc. Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130749
> View attachment 4130750
> View attachment 4130751
> View attachment 4130752
> View attachment 4130753
> View attachment 4130754
> View attachment 4130755
> View attachment 4130756
> 
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Black Embost Bag. Classic And Elegant
> Item Number:263684048760
> Seller: jenmar564
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Black-Embost-Bag-Classic-And-Elegant/263684048760?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649
> *


Need to see clear close up of the serial number and hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> *Item Name: FENDI Black & White Leather 3 Jours Chevron Shearling Tote Bag
> Item Number: 263743537266
> Seller ID: eastvaleluxe
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Black-White-Leather-3-Jours-Chevron-Shearling-Tote-Bag/263743537266?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Thank you! *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Cristina Cheong said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> I got my Fendi mini by the way bag from Farfetch & it just came it the mail yesterday.
> One thing that got me worried is that the smell of the bag is unpleasant kinda dumpy or sth, for instance, it doesn’t have that natural leather smell to me. Please would you help authenticate my new bag for me.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini by the way
> Seller: Farfetch (Pozzilei Crema Italy)
> 
> View attachment 4132875
> View attachment 4132877
> View attachment 4132884
> View attachment 4132878
> View attachment 4132879
> View attachment 4132880
> View attachment 4132881
> View attachment 4132882


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Nazrin Agharzayeva said:


> Hello! I'm planning to buy my first vintage luxury piece for my birthday soon and I made a choice on Fendi Zucca Monogram bag. I asked for authenticity card from one seller, but they said they don't have one, instead, they've got a serial number which is shown among the pictures (image 12). I was told to buy items with authenticity card in case if I travel to Europe and in customs, they might ask for a proof.
> 
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Brown Zucca FF pattern shoulder bag
> Serial number: 2362 26424 008
> Seller ID: connectjapan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...346104?hash=item2143dafdf8:g:-38AAOSwgN9bTpZQ
> 
> Thank you!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

33446677 said:


> Dear Authenticators,
> 
> I just bought this bag and really appreciate your help in authenticating it. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi By the Way
> Seller: Rebag Official
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-fendi-by-the-way-satchel-calfskin-small138069938264
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136646
> 
> View attachment 4136647
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136650
> 
> View attachment 4136652
> 
> View attachment 4136655
> View attachment 4136653
> 
> View attachment 4136664
> View attachment 4136667


Need to see clear close up of the hologram and RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

clumsiest said:


> I'd like to know if you can help me out with this item! It's for a friend but I told her that the hologram thingy was suspicious.
> (Price in USD currency would be $600, if that helps)
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Peekaboo Large Zucca
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-560244422-bolsa-fendi-peekaboo-zucca-large-_JM
> Attach photos*  :
> 
> View attachment 4137175
> View attachment 4137176
> View attachment 4137177
> View attachment 4137178
> View attachment 4137179
> View attachment 4137180
> View attachment 4137181
> View attachment 4137182
> View attachment 4137183
> View attachment 4137184


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

lcscjzc said:


> Hi, would really appreciate if someone could authentic this Fendi Spy for me.
> 
> Item Name: *Authentic Fendi Brown Leather Spy Bag Used Con.*
> Serial number: 232856227203
> Seller ID: daisyrockyrosie
> Link: https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic...227203?txnId=1589368213013#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> Many many thanks!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

DreamKVD said:


> So, I am thinking about bidding on this Fendi backpack. The seller was helpful but went suspiciously silent when I asked for a photo of the hologram and the authenticity card was lost.
> Item Name: Serriera monster backpack
> Item Number:?
> Seller ID: sashsha_7
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2075528792?ul_noapp=true
> 
> If this is fake, would you mind pointing out what makes you think so? So I don't get tricked again in the future?
> 
> *
> View attachment 4142984
> View attachment 4142985
> View attachment 4142987
> View attachment 4142989
> View attachment 4142990
> View attachment 4142991
> View attachment 4142992
> View attachment 4142993
> View attachment 4142984
> View attachment 4142985
> View attachment 4142987
> View attachment 4142989
> View attachment 4142990
> View attachment 4142991
> View attachment 4142992
> View attachment 4142993
> *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

BlueMaude said:


> Hello would you kindly help me in authenticating this handbag? Thanks so much! [emoji8]
> 
> Item name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> 
> Item # 153109361275
> 
> Seller:ecdumas
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Zucca-Small-Baguette-Bag-Tobacco-Brown-/153109361275?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=Zg9O0o7E4jwjqmTdoTI5RzrQsLc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc
> 
> THANK YOU!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

emmeline22 said:


> *Item Name: FENDI KAN I F 3000$ New 2018 Authentic Brown Leather Logo Bag
> Item Number: 113165866291
> Seller ID: tatrymash-0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-KAN-I-F-3000-New-2018-Authentic-Brown-Leather-Logo-Bag/113165866291*
> 
> Hello! I´m deciding between there two bags one from ebay other from Vestiaire collective. The only problem I find that I looked at official photos and many other photos from selfridges and on every site the bag looks bit differerent, especially the monogram on the sides of the bag is position differently. I would welcome any help, I love this bags and it´s sold out on official site.
> 
> The other bag from VC is this:
> https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-5962804.shtml


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

PinkClouds said:


> Hello, lovelies!
> I recently put a payment down on this Fendi bag via FashionPhile, but, you know me, I’d like to get extra verification. Does this look okay to you? Many thank yous!
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi Nappa Embossed Baguette Black
> *Item Number: *219772
> *Seller: *FashionPhile
> *Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-embossed-baguette-black-219772*


Looks good


----------



## Malu123

Hi! Can you help me find out if this peekaboo is authentic?
Thank you so much!!


----------



## accio sacculus

BlueMaude said:


> Hello! Would appreciate your input! Thanks!
> 
> Item name: FENDI Nappa baguette
> 
> Item number: FEN7433
> 
> Seller: the Real Real
> 
> Link:  https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/fendi-logo-embossed-nappa-baguette-5
> 
> Thanks so much!


I don't have access to this...


----------



## accio sacculus

Pursegirl1999 said:


> *I bought this bag at a thrift store and I’m not sure whether it is authentic or not. It does not have a serial number or hologram tag but I’ve read that fendi bags before 1980’s do not come with them. I also don’t have an authenticity card. *
> View attachment 4146790
> View attachment 4146791
> View attachment 4146792
> View attachment 4146793
> View attachment 4146794
> View attachment 4146795
> View attachment 4146796
> View attachment 4146797


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

emmeline22 said:


> Can someone please be so kind and have a look at this bag, it´s from Vestiare Collective and there has been so many negative reviews about them. I made an offer and it was accepted, I love this bag and it´s sold out everywhere. If you could give me at least an idea I would highly appreciate it. I cannot upload the photos here because they cannot be saved in big resolution.
> Thank you so much
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I F
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...own-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-5962804.shtml*
> 
> View attachment 4146942


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

situ said:


> PLEASE HELP!!!! I went ahead and bought the bag and I really need your opinion as i think it might be a counterfeit. the material is really nice and it is a gorgeous bag. but there are misspellings on both labels and cards. I don't know if it has to do with it being a runway edition. i have seen some similar ones on youtube and they are all from the runway or bought from the runway. I am new to buying designer bags so i need help! does runway products means there are defects and misspelling?
> 
> Do you think perhaps I should bring it in to Fendi and ask to check for the RFID technology?
> 
> here are some pictures
> View attachment 4152666
> View attachment 4152668
> View attachment 4152671
> View attachment 4152674
> View attachment 4152675
> View attachment 4152686
> View attachment 4152687
> View attachment 4152666
> View attachment 4152668
> View attachment 4152671
> View attachment 4152674
> View attachment 4152675
> View attachment 4152686
> View attachment 4152687


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

EastDifference said:


> *I'd like to know the authenticity of the bag before buying. I posted the sellers pictures bellow. The only image that wont upload is the serial number in the bag, bit it is viewable in the ebay link.
> Item Name: FENDI Logos Mamma Leopard Shoulder Bag Calf Skin Fur Leather
> Item Number: 2579/8B600/BRG/009
> Seller ID: Boom2hanten
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...eather-02ED660-/283068100897?oid=253704063949
> View attachment 4154215
> View attachment 4154216
> View attachment 4154217
> View attachment 4154218
> View attachment 4154220
> View attachment 4154221
> View attachment 4154222
> View attachment 4154223
> View attachment 4154224
> *


Need to see clear close up of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

KKH75 said:


> hello! I’m contemplating buying this fendi bag but want to make sure it’s authentic as this site only offers a site credit as opposed to a refund. Thanks so much for an help you can provide!
> *Item Name: Zucchino mini mama blue canvas satchel
> Item Number:23106712
> Seller ID: Sophia
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucchino-mini-mamma-blue-canvas-satchel/23106712/*


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

fashionfindercc said:


> Hi all - I bought this Fendi Lei bag on sale and would like to get peace of mind whether it's authentic - I have 14 days to return otherwise!
> 
> At first the stitching felt off to me but after doing some research, I understand that Selleria bags are handmade? Also the hardware feels light and is quite tough to zip (some scratches on ridges of zipper already... hoping it's because it's new?). Purchased at deep sale so hopefully it's a good deal and not a fake!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Lei Selleria Bag
> Item Number: 8059718959348
> Link (sold out but will include anyway): https://www.stylebop.com/en-hk/women/leather-shoulder-bag-264253.html
> Pictures:*
> View attachment 4162098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162129
> 
> View attachment 4162131
> View attachment 4162115
> View attachment 4162124
> 
> View attachment 4162127
> 
> View attachment 4162128
> View attachment 4162119
> View attachment 4162133
> View attachment 4162145


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

pheobee said:


> Hello. I would like to find out if this Fendi bag I have purchased from Vestaire Collective is the real thing. I have taken it to a Fendi boutique and they said it looks real to them - although they said they are not really qualified to make any claims. And I am not sure how VC actually authenticates products.
> 
> Does anyone know how to authenticate using the RFID tag inside bag?
> 
> Item Name: Kan I
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-6017477.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4166546
> View attachment 4166547
> View attachment 4166548
> View attachment 4166549
> View attachment 4166550
> View attachment 4166551
> View attachment 4166552
> View attachment 4166553
> View attachment 4166554
> View attachment 4166555


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

My apologies for the very late responses - I have been extremely busy with my day job and my family for the past few months...
A reminder though....

*FENDI AUTHENTICATIONS:*
*PLEASE READ Post #1 FOR POSTING FORMAT, RULES & REQUIRED PHOTOS BEFORE POSTING!
Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an online item:*
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:*
If the item was not purchased online, the source MUST be provided.*

*Requests that do not use the proper format & source will be IGNORED.*

Thank you for reading.

~ accio sacculus


----------



## inkberly

*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Vintage Pequin Crossbody (probably)
*Link: *none
*Source: *Hand me down within the family.
*Notes: *AFAIK no interior leather tag or serial number in the interior. Apologies for any colour discrepancies and difficulties in reading the hardware inscriptions, it's not cleaned yet.

Thank you!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Please help me authenticate this Kan I from Tradesy 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Xxxtentacion

Hello PF community,

I found this Fendi Side Bag on Instagram. There it is sold for $ 120, which is the equivalent of € 105. As you can see, the bag is damaged on the lower left side. Therefore, the cheap price was justified / plausible for me. I Would like to know if you think the bag is original or a fake.

Thank you in advance




Hallo liebe PF Community,

ich habe diese Fendi Side Bag auf Instagram gefunden. Dort wird sie für 120$ also umgerechnet 105€ zum Verkauf angeboten. Wie man sehen kann ist die Tasche an der linken unteren Seite beschädigt. Deßhalb war der günstigste Preis für mich gerechtfertigt/plausibel. Ich würde gerne wissen ob ihr denkt das Tasche original ist oder ein Fake.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## accio sacculus

inkberly said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Vintage Pequin Crossbody (probably)
> *Link: *none
> *Source: *Hand me down within the family.
> *Notes: *AFAIK no interior leather tag or serial number in the interior. Apologies for any colour discrepancies and difficulties in reading the hardware inscriptions, it's not cleaned yet.
> 
> Thank you!



There should be a serial number imprinted in gold ink in the lining is the zippered pocket...


----------



## pheobee

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up of the serial number...


Where can I find the serial number on this bag?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Hello - I have purchased this bag online, but something just doesn’t feel right to me.  The leather doesn’t feel like leather - more like reconstituted or recycled leather - it’s very thick, smooth and hard with no grain, wear or color variation. It doesn’t even smell like leather.  It’s difficult to imagine Fendi using such an overprocessed leather - if it is indeed leather.  The lining is not soft, but hard and “crackly,” like a cheap nylon fabric. 

Would you please help me authenticate?  Many thanks in advance!!!   Please see below:


Item Name:  FENDI HANDBAG B BAG MINT!
Item Number:  163154127395
Seller ID: sweethot29-us
Feedback Score:  99.1%
Link:  
https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDBA...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## theclassic

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!!


----------



## LaPaloma55

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you!!


----------



## megkat2009

Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. Thank you!
Item name - Fendi Zucca mama baguette
Item number - 192628491554
Seller ID - Kurotoa 
Link- https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-...Canvas-Vintage-Authentic-L997-Z-/192628491554


----------



## accio sacculus

AtlDesigner said:


> Hello - I have purchased this bag online, but something just doesn’t feel right to me.  The leather doesn’t feel like leather - more like reconstituted or recycled leather - it’s very thick, smooth and hard with no grain, wear or color variation. It doesn’t even smell like leather.  It’s difficult to imagine Fendi using such an overprocessed leather - if it is indeed leather.  The lining is not soft, but hard and “crackly,” like a cheap nylon fabric.
> 
> Would you please help me authenticate?  Many thanks in advance!!!   Please see below:
> 
> 
> Item Name:  FENDI HANDBAG B BAG MINT!
> Item Number:  163154127395
> Seller ID: sweethot29-us
> Feedback Score:  99.1%
> Link:
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-HANDBA...sid=p2349624.m43663.l10137#vi__app-cvip-panel
> 
> View attachment 4168614
> View attachment 4168615
> View attachment 4168616
> View attachment 4168617
> View attachment 4168618
> View attachment 4168620
> View attachment 4168621
> View attachment 4168622
> View attachment 4168623
> View attachment 4168624
> View attachment 4168625
> View attachment 4168626
> View attachment 4168627


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

megkat2009 said:


> Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag. Thank you!
> Item name - Fendi Zucca mama baguette
> Item number - 192628491554
> Seller ID - Kurotoa
> Link- https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-...Canvas-Vintage-Authentic-L997-Z-/192628491554


Looks good


----------



## megkat2009

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## inkberly

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number imprinted in gold ink in the lining is the zippered pocket...


I see it! I completely couldn't find it until I just turned the pocket lining inside-out. Thanks!


----------



## Pradawallet

Hi, I purchased this wallet on eBay from a seller and am not sure how to authenticate Fendi. I already paid today but have not seen it in person yet. Thank you for your time!

Item Name: P. Foglio D.C wallet? 
Item Number: 8M0035 00PUQ FORN2
Seller ID: akho9009
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223103409171


----------



## frugaldallas

Item Name: Borsa Mamma Zip Mini Zucch/Nero/Palladio
Item Number: 8BR626
Seller ID: boris905boris
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Vi...-Nylon-Monogram-Shoulder-Handbag/113188489509

The seller messaged the hologram tag picture. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

Hello Please please help me authentic this hand bag - Fendi Kan I FF. 

Thank you in advance

Fendi
Kan I Medium FF


----------



## fashionfindercc

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag


Sorry about that! Added new pics of Serial Number and RFID tag. Hope they are sufficient?
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## frugaldallas

frugaldallas said:


> Item Name: Borsa Mamma Zip Mini Zucch/Nero/Palladio
> Item Number: 8BR626
> Seller ID: boris905boris
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Vi...-Nylon-Monogram-Shoulder-Handbag/113188489509
> 
> The seller messaged the hologram tag picture. Thanks for your help!!!



Added pictures.


----------



## accio sacculus

inkberly said:


> I see it! I completely couldn't find it until I just turned the pocket lining inside-out. Thanks!



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Pradawallet said:


> Hi, I purchased this wallet on eBay from a seller and am not sure how to authenticate Fendi. I already paid today but have not seen it in person yet. Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item Name: P. Foglio D.C wallet?
> Item Number: 8M0035 00PUQ FORN2
> Seller ID: akho9009
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223103409171



Need to see clear close ups of the hologram and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

frugaldallas said:


> Item Name: Borsa Mamma Zip Mini Zucch/Nero/Palladio
> Item Number: 8BR626
> Seller ID: boris905boris
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Vi...-Nylon-Monogram-Shoulder-Handbag/113188489509
> 
> The seller messaged the hologram tag picture. Thanks for your help!!!



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

fashionfindercc said:


> Sorry about that! Added new pics of Serial Number and RFID tag. Hope they are sufficient?
> Thanks again for your help.
> View attachment 4170673
> 
> View attachment 4170670
> View attachment 4170672



Looks good


----------



## ickemat

Item Name: Unknown
Purchased this at a goodwill, I cannot locate a serial number but from researching a little I've read there is not always a serial number on bags before 80's. I assume it not real as I am not that lucky but I paid very little for it and thought it would give me a chance to learn more about Fendi vintage items. I did my post to follow the format instructions for authenticity requests, I apologize in advance if I do anything improperly. 
Hopefully these pics are clear enough, and enough of what you need to see.


----------



## boracay09

Hi Authenticators!

Would someone mind taking a look at these for me?

Item: Authentic Fendi Spy Hobo Brown Leather Shoulder Bag RARE
Listing no.: 232896310360
Seller: deeb1000
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...310360?hash=item3639b3ac58:g:xJ8AAOSw2sZbOvg7

Seems outrageous to start bidding so low if its actually genuine!

Item: Vintage grey velvet and gold evening bag by Fendi
Listing no: 302854310957
Seller: gwagon1988
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage...310957?hash=item4683860c2d:g:-KYAAOSw0EZbdBlZ

Thank you in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

ickemat said:


> Item Name: Unknown
> Purchased this at a goodwill, I cannot locate a serial number but from researching a little I've read there is not always a serial number on bags before 80's. I assume it not real as I am not that lucky but I paid very little for it and thought it would give me a chance to learn more about Fendi vintage items. I did my post to follow the format instructions for authenticity requests, I apologize in advance if I do anything improperly.
> Hopefully these pics are clear enough, and enough of what you need to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4172919
> View attachment 4172921
> View attachment 4172922
> View attachment 4172923
> View attachment 4172924
> View attachment 4172925
> View attachment 4172926
> View attachment 4172927
> View attachment 4172928
> View attachment 4172927
> View attachment 4172929
> View attachment 4172929



If there is a serial number, it should be on the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## accio sacculus

boracay09 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Would someone mind taking a look at these for me?
> 
> Item: Authentic Fendi Spy Hobo Brown Leather Shoulder Bag RARE
> Listing no.: 232896310360
> Seller: deeb1000
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...310360?hash=item3639b3ac58:g:xJ8AAOSw2sZbOvg7
> 
> Seems outrageous to start bidding so low if its actually genuine!
> 
> Item: Vintage grey velvet and gold evening bag by Fendi
> Listing no: 302854310957
> Seller: gwagon1988
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage...310957?hash=item4683860c2d:g:-KYAAOSw0EZbdBlZ
> 
> Thank you in advance



#1 - need to see clear close up pics of the hologram and serial number 

#2 - need to see clear close up of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## frugaldallas

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


THANKS!!!! Have a great day!!!!


----------



## ickemat

accio sacculus said:


> If there is a serial number, it should be on the lining of the zippered pocket


Thank you, there is not one in the zipper pocket lining, I assume that means it is a fake?


----------



## incognito1369

Hi ladies,  pls help me authenticate this bag:

https://www.vestiairecollective.com...brown-baguette-clutch-bag-fendi-3142869.shtml

View attachment 4173436


View attachment 4173437

View attachment 4173438

View attachment 4173439

View attachment 4173440

View attachment 4173441

View attachment 4173442

View attachment 4173443

View attachment 4173444


----------



## inkberly

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you!


----------



## Pradawallet

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close ups of the hologram and serial number


I recieved the wallet today and could only find the serial number.


----------



## Harmony1717

Hi, please help me to authenticate this Fendi bag, thanks in advance!

BY THE WAY TRICOLOR SMALL BAG
8BL124.5QJ
F136K SOAP+ GRIGIO PERLA + MLC+P


----------



## ProdigalDaughtr

Wondering if you all might be able to authenticate this baguette from these photos?


----------



## anasanfran

Bought this and I really should have checked first. Thank you SOOOO much!

*Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Blue Natural Leather Twins Large Tote Women's Bag 8bn203
*Item Number:* 273401706076
*Seller: *preloved-store
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## VSOP

*Can anyone help me please? 

FENDI MULTICOLORED PVC TOTE
Item Number:* FI.P0814.07
*Seller: annsfabulousfinds*
*Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ducts/fi-p0814-07-fendi-multicolored-pvc-tote*


----------



## anasanfran

Hellooo?? Anyone home????  Just bumping up...thanks so much!!




anasanfran said:


> Bought this and I really should have checked first. Thank you SOOOO much!
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Blue Natural Leather Twins Large Tote Women's Bag 8bn203
> *Item Number:* 273401706076
> *Seller: *preloved-store
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Blue-Natural-Leather-Twins-Large-Tote-Womens-Bag-8BN203/273401706076?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## accio sacculus

anasanfran said:


> Bought this and I really should have checked first. Thank you SOOOO much!
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Blue Natural Leather Twins Large Tote Women's Bag 8bn203
> *Item Number:* 273401706076
> *Seller: *preloved-store
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649



Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

VSOP said:


> *Can anyone help me please?
> 
> FENDI MULTICOLORED PVC TOTE
> Item Number:* FI.P0814.07
> *Seller: annsfabulousfinds*
> *Link: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c...ducts/fi-p0814-07-fendi-multicolored-pvc-tote*



Need to see clear close up of the serial number


----------



## kimberlyou

Hi, may someone please help authenticate this mini peekaboo for me? I got it from a private seller off ebay and just received it in the mail today. I'm skeptical so please see the pictures attached. The thing that caught my attention the most is the hologram sticker. It comes off.


----------



## Poppy_3255

Hi,

Can you help authenticate. The leather looks and feels real, but there is no serial number. Possible it wore off as inside is pretty banged up, or was removed. Thank you!!

Item name: Vintage Fendi Zucca Crossboyd
Seller: therealreal
Link:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...fendi-vintage-zucca-crossbody-bag-XYWNBXVurCc


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Hi, can one if you ladies please take a look at this spy bag sold on Vestiaire. It’s listed in their store and I don’t want to purchase a fake again like I did last year off of tradesy . Thanks kindly in advance

Item: Fendi Spy Bag
Seller: Vestiaire collection


----------



## niickblase

Hi all,

Picked up this bag recently and am unsure of the authenticity. If it's real, it's an older one.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

anasanfran said:


> Bought this and I really should have checked first. Thank you SOOOO much!
> 
> *Item Name:* Authentic Fendi Blue Natural Leather Twins Large Tote Women's Bag 8bn203
> *Item Number:* 273401706076
> *Seller: *preloved-store
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Blue-Natural-Leather-Twins-Large-Tote-Womens-Bag-8BN203/273401706076?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Hellokittyluver said:


> Hi, can one if you ladies please take a look at this spy bag sold on Vestiaire. It’s listed in their store and I don’t want to purchase a fake again like I did last year off of tradesy . Thanks kindly in advance
> 
> Item: Fendi Spy Bag
> Seller: Vestiaire collection
> 
> View attachment 4184800
> View attachment 4184801
> View attachment 4184800
> View attachment 4184801
> View attachment 4184800
> View attachment 4184801
> View attachment 4184802
> View attachment 4184803
> View attachment 4184804
> View attachment 4184805
> View attachment 4184806
> View attachment 4184807
> View attachment 4184808
> View attachment 4184809


Looks good


----------



## Hellokittyluver

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you Now to hope since they can’t take any more pictures as it’s ready to ship that the condition is really as described . Vestiaire scares me a little due to reviews and I actually planned on paying it in payments . Thanks again & enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Hi , I decided against the other bag since I noticed in the description that the hardware was broken. Can you please take a look at this one? I’d truly appreciate it. I’m trying to buy a decent one for the money .
Item:Fendi Spy bag
Seller: Vestiaire Collective: Rin Concierge
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## a.little.luxe

Hi, I just bought this bag from Vestiaire Collective and I was wondering if someone could help me see if it's authentic? The pictures in the listing weren't super clear so I attached some more. I have a feeling it's fake so I'm a bit worried ): It didn't come with any care cards or dust bag. Thanks so much!

*Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Micro Double Baguette
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *Vestiaire Collective (https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ndi/black-leather-fendi-handbag-4935155.shtml)


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi there,

I just bought these two vintage Fendis and I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate them?

Thank you in advance!

The white one:
Item link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-camera-white-leather-shoulder-bag/21446376/
Photos:


----------



## kerstinmaria

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just bought these two vintage Fendis and I was wondering if someone could help me authenticate them?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> The white one:
> Item link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-camera-white-leather-shoulder-bag/21446376/
> Photos:



The green one:
Item link: https://leprix.com/shop/fendi/totesbriefcases/vintage-fendi-green-leather-crossbody-bag
Photos:

The serial code is quite faded, so you can't see it very well in the photo, but it reads:
111 809800 039


----------



## Vivienne1987

please help me, it this a authentic vintage fendi ? I have no details like model name or anything bought it in a thrift shop...
	

		
			
		

		
	













	

		
			
		

		
	
 thank you vivi


----------



## Vivienne1987

hi, below more pics on my above request, hope you can help me and maybe also tell me Model name and production year. thank you so much in advance Vivi


----------



## cdclay28

Please help me Authenticate his bag
I am not that familiar with it 
Thank you in advance 

Item name: FENDI Zucca Pattern Shoulder Bag Brown Canvas Leather Vintage Authentic #N315 W

Item # 323438199531

Seller Kurotoa 

Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323438199531


----------



## cdclay28

And one more please and thank you

Item : Fendi Selleria crossbody 

Item number: 173514402508

Seller rakuichi-japan

Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/173514402508


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi

Hope no one minds me posting . I have just bought a Fendi bag from a second hand store and spent two days trying to Authenticate it...I would really appreciate any help

Thank you in advance .Amanda

The serial code is...2688 8BR51 1 RRU 058

However, there is no hologram on the label


----------



## Amandinexxx

Forgot to put pictures of the label ,,,,,I bought the bag at a second hand shop...


----------



## Demi13

Hi, 
Need help authenticating this item listed on Kijiji (Canadian site like ebay) thank you!:
Item Name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...te/1373493037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi Ladies

I have just found out it is a Fendi b bag...the reason that  makes me question it is, most of the b bags I have seen have leather attached to the chain handles where it comes out of the rings but mine hasn’t..it’s just chain...I’m getting headache now searching for it...I’ve just finished a 24 hour shift and still searching

Thanks...x


----------



## accio sacculus

christined123 said:


> Hi, I just bought this bag from Vestiaire Collective and I was wondering if someone could help me see if it's authentic? The pictures in the listing weren't super clear so I attached some more. I have a feeling it's fake so I'm a bit worried ): It didn't come with any care cards or dust bag. Thanks so much!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): *Fendi Micro Double Baguette
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source): *Vestiaire Collective (https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ndi/black-leather-fendi-handbag-4935155.shtml)


IT's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

kerstinmaria said:


> The green one:
> Item link: https://leprix.com/shop/fendi/totesbriefcases/vintage-fendi-green-leather-crossbody-bag
> Photos:
> 
> The serial code is quite faded, so you can't see it very well in the photo, but it reads:
> 111 809800 039


Both look good


----------



## accio sacculus

cdclay28 said:


> Please help me Authenticate his bag
> I am not that familiar with it
> Thank you in advance
> 
> Item name: FENDI Zucca Pattern Shoulder Bag Brown Canvas Leather Vintage Authentic #N315 W
> 
> Item # 323438199531
> 
> Seller Kurotoa
> 
> Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323438199531
> 
> View attachment 4191537
> View attachment 4191538
> View attachment 4191539
> View attachment 4191540
> View attachment 4191541
> View attachment 4191542


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

cdclay28 said:


> And one more please and thank you
> 
> Item : Fendi Selleria crossbody
> 
> Item number: 173514402508
> 
> Seller rakuichi-japan
> 
> Link https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/173514402508
> 
> View attachment 4192144
> View attachment 4192145
> View attachment 4192146
> View attachment 4192147
> View attachment 4192148
> View attachment 4192149
> View attachment 4192150
> View attachment 4192151


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Demi13 said:


> Hi,
> Need help authenticating this item listed on Kijiji (Canadian site like ebay) thank you!:
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Baguette
> Link: https://www.kijiji.ca/v-women-bags-...te/1373493037?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> View attachment 4192486
> View attachment 4192487
> View attachment 4192488
> View attachment 4192489
> View attachment 4192490
> View attachment 4192491
> View attachment 4192492


Looks good


----------



## Demi13

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you!


----------



## kerstinmaria

accio sacculus said:


> Both look good



Thank you so much!


----------



## cdclay28

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!!


----------



## a.little.luxe

accio sacculus said:


> IT's fake



Thank you!! After I took a closer look at the bag and compared it to other authentic ones, I realized there were some super obvious signs of it being fake  I'm so surprised it still managed to pass Vestiaire's quality check!


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi Accio. Sorry to bother you...just wanted to ask, did I do my pictures in the correct format ? They are now on the previous page.....hope you can help me.


----------



## Vivienne1987

Hi Accio, can you please leave a comment why you did not check my bag ? did I choose wrong format ? I sadly have no more details as I bought it in a second hand shop (Shop: PVD Lörrach, Germany) .
http://www.pvd-agj.de/index.php/secondhandkaufhaeuser/das-magazin-loerrach
seller said I could come back if I found it is not authentic as he did not know either. so I really could need help in this decision if I should keep it or not. hope you can answer me so i can update the request as required ?? thank you. vivienne


----------



## Samira95

Please help authenticate thanks so much
1. *Item Name : mini Fendi Peekaboo calfskin 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Mini-P...eff2dcc1650ad4ffbb386affff52f80&ul_noapp=true*
Pics: 















*
*


----------



## Vivienne1987

hope format is correct now???
please someone help me authenticate this bag,

Name: I don’t know (vintage)
Source: PVD Second Hand shop Lörrach Germany

shop information: http://www.pvd-agj.de/index.php/secondhandkaufhaeuser/das-magazin-loerrach

Reason: if I found out bag is not authentic seller promised me I can come back to return as he could not say if this bag is authentic or not 

if possible I would love to know the bags name? if someone knows ?



pictures :


----------



## ginaki

Hello! Can you help me with this bag? Thank you!

Item name: NEW* FENDI Spy Handbag Satchel, Gray-Brown Grained Leather
Item number: 253867212985
Seller: dolcevita*777

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-...212985?hash=item3b1baa40b9:g:XfwAAOSwBcNa2TzM


----------



## Poppy_3255

Hi, just wanted to bump this up. Thanks! 



Poppy_3255 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you help authenticate. The leather looks and feels real, but there is no serial number. Possible it wore off as inside is pretty banged up, or was removed. Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Vintage Fendi Zucca Crossboyd
> Seller: therealreal
> Link:
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...fendi-vintage-zucca-crossbody-bag-XYWNBXVurCc


----------



## accio sacculus

Samira95 said:


> Please help authenticate thanks so much
> 1. *Item Name : mini Fendi Peekaboo calfskin
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://m.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Mini-Peekaboo-Small-Leather-Satchel-Taupe/113217670824?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=252ccdbd3c8248729734d6fc92777c59&bu=44345975506&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113217670824&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=deff2dcc1650ad4ffbb386affff52f80&ul_noapp=true*
> Pics:
> View attachment 4193802
> View attachment 4193804
> View attachment 4193806
> View attachment 4193807
> View attachment 4193808
> View attachment 4193809
> View attachment 4193810
> View attachment 4193811
> View attachment 4193813
> View attachment 4193802
> View attachment 4193804
> View attachment 4193806


I have never seen anything like this before....will need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back....


----------



## accio sacculus

Vivienne1987 said:


> hope format is correct now???
> please someone help me authenticate this bag,
> 
> Name: I don’t know (vintage)
> Source: PVD Second Hand shop Lörrach Germany
> 
> shop information: http://www.pvd-agj.de/index.php/secondhandkaufhaeuser/das-magazin-loerrach
> 
> Reason: if I found out bag is not authentic seller promised me I can come back to return as he could not say if this bag is authentic or not
> 
> if possible I would love to know the bags name? if someone knows ?
> 
> View attachment 4196807
> 
> pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196811
> View attachment 4196807
> View attachment 4196802
> View attachment 4196803
> View attachment 4196804
> View attachment 4196805
> View attachment 4196806
> View attachment 4196808
> View attachment 4196809
> View attachment 4196810


It looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello! Can you help me with this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: NEW* FENDI Spy Handbag Satchel, Gray-Brown Grained Leather
> Item number: 253867212985
> Seller: dolcevita*777
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-...212985?hash=item3b1baa40b9:g:XfwAAOSwBcNa2TzM


Need to see clear close up of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Poppy_3255 said:


> Hi, just wanted to bump this up. Thanks!


I am unable to see the photos


----------



## Poppy_3255

accio sacculus said:


> I am unable to see the photos



So sorry, here you go!


----------



## daffyduck

Hi, can any of you Fendi expert kindly help me authenticate this gold baguette with crystal? 
website: https://www.lxrco.com/en-US/fendi/shoulder-bags/baguette-gold-leather
Item: Fendi Baguette Gold Leather with Crystal
Seller: LXR and Co
Please click the link for pictures. I'm picking up the purse tomorrow. Your confirmation of its authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## LaPaloma55

Hi there Authenticators, I was given this small Fendi pouch and was told it was authentic.  The exterior is in very good shape but the interior material is pulverizing  ...literally.  please let me know what you think.
Item: Small makeup pouch


----------



## LaPaloma55

LaPaloma55 said:


> Hi there Authenticators, I was given this small Fendi pouch and was told it was authentic.  The exterior is in very good shape but the interior material is pulverizing  ...literally.  please let me know what you think.
> Item: Small makeup pouch


----------



## LaPaloma55

Sorry, forgot to upload what appears to be the id number


----------



## Vivienne1987

accio sacculus said:


> It looks okay


thank you so much ☺️☺️
do you maybe also know the model name of this bag ?? would be so grateful if you know ☺️


----------



## ginaki

Hello thank for your help. The seller of the previous spy does not respond. Can you help me with this?
Item name: Fendi Spy Bag Originale Vera Pelle Morbidissima Colore Cuoio
Item number: 183434412026
Seller: valeaiu84 

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183434412026?ul_noapp=true

Additional photos - does the serial number on the hologram tag seems ok? I have seen others with letter and numbers. Thank you!


----------



## ginaki

And this one please? Thank you so much!

Item name: Fendi Spy Bag in brown lambs leather 
Item number: 273467255899
Seller: pagey1234.80

Link

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Sp...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## ginaki

ginaki said:


> Hello thank for your help. The seller of the previous spy does not respond. Can you help me with this?
> Item name: Fendi Spy Bag Originale Vera Pelle Morbidissima Colore Cuoio
> Item number: 183434412026
> Seller: valeaiu84
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183434412026?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Additional photos - does the serial number on the hologram tag seems ok? I have seen others with letter and numbers. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4198472
> View attachment 4198473



This one has been sold.


----------



## kmb308

[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi, I am purchasing this from some one on an app similar to craigslist in a few hours. She said it is authentic but wanted your opinions as well.

Item name: Unknown but looks like a Fendi Zucca Small Shoulder bag.

Thank you!


----------



## Jen85

I just purchased this fendi bag from posh. But the hologram sticker comes right off. The leather looks cheap. Someone please help.


----------



## Amandinexxx

Hi

Is there a reason no one answered my question about my bag? Have i done something wrong ?did I post in the wrong format ? It’s very frustrating to be ignored.


----------



## Kyndra Wilson

Hello! I found this bag at a consignment shop and although it has tags and seems to pass the preliminary tests of being real, it doesn't have a serial code on any inside tag. I wonder if that's because it's old? Can anyone help me a) authenticate it and b) figure out when it was made? I called Fendi and they flatly refused to run a serial code--said they "don't keep track of that." Thanks! I'm attaching photos to show the details.


----------



## KimchiLaLa

Hi all 
Just bought this and now realised the strap looks thinner than other fendi's I've seen. Can anyone assist? Is it fake?


----------



## katev

I stopped in at a resale shop today and saw a Fendi bag that looked very much like the bag on the ebay auction at the link below. I should have taken a picture of it - but I'm pretty sure that it was the same bag, or very similar.

I don't know much about Fendi bags but it caught my eye immediately. It seemed unusual and the condition was good. They were asking $195 and I didn't know if that was a good price or not, and I didn't know if this bag has been faked a lot so I left, although it seemed genuine, it was very substantial and intricately detailed.

I keep thinking about that bag and have been considering going back on Monday to see if it is still there. Can anyone tell me anything about this bag? How old is it and is it considered rare, and is $195 is a reasonable price for this bag in good condition? There are asking $550 for this one on ebay but I don't know enough to judge if that is the going price or if there is something special about this example.

Thank you!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Oyst...853595?hash=item236c3def1b:g:ULIAAOSwjVVV2fEa


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello! Can you help me with this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item name: NEW* FENDI Spy Handbag Satchel, Gray-Brown Grained Leather
> Item number: 253867212985
> Seller: dolcevita*777
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-FENDI-...212985?hash=item3b1baa40b9:g:XfwAAOSwBcNa2TzM


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Poppy_3255 said:


> So sorry, here you go!


Need to see clear, close ups of the serial number embossed in gold ink on the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## accio sacculus

daffyduck said:


> Hi, can any of you Fendi expert kindly help me authenticate this gold baguette with crystal?
> website: https://www.lxrco.com/en-US/fendi/shoulder-bags/baguette-gold-leather
> Item: Fendi Baguette Gold Leather with Crystal
> Seller: LXR and Co
> Please click the link for pictures. I'm picking up the purse tomorrow. Your confirmation of its authenticity would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


Thank you for using the correct format.  This looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello thank for your help. The seller of the previous spy does not respond. Can you help me with this?
> Item name: Fendi Spy Bag Originale Vera Pelle Morbidissima Colore Cuoio
> Item number: 183434412026
> Seller: valeaiu84
> 
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183434412026?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Additional photos - does the serial number on the hologram tag seems ok? I have seen others with letter and numbers. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4198472
> View attachment 4198473


Thank you for using the correct format and especially for providing the source.  This looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> And this one please? Thank you so much!
> 
> Item name: Fendi Spy Bag in brown lambs leather
> Item number: 273467255899
> Seller: pagey1234.80
> 
> Link
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Spy-Bag-in-brown-lambs-leather/273467255899?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Looks good


----------



## Houdhoud

*Hi, i need you help to authenticate this bag. It's a monogram fabric bag. Thank you in advance 
Item Name: Monogram red Fendi bag 
Item Number: 183442704310
Seller ID: sochicclermont
Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-...FENDI-NO-CHANEL-NO-VUITTON-FENDI/183442704310*


----------



## ginaki

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number to confirm...





accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format and especially for providing the source.  This looks okay





accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!


----------



## Julie Pedraza

Hello, 
I will really appreciate it if one of our Fendi experts on here can authenticate this bag on ebay for me. I am new to Fendi and really like the look of it, but have been told that Fendi only uses flat-head screws. 

*Item Name: FENDI ZUCCA BROWN LEATHER CANVAS MINI HOBO SHOUDLER BAG MADE IN ITALY
Item Number: 273434722110
Seller ID: gala11luba
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-ZUCC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Jen85

Hi, can you please let me know if I need to add anything else to my post above.  No one has responded. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jen85

Jen85 said:


> View attachment 4199501
> View attachment 4199502
> View attachment 4199481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this fendi bag from posh. But the hologram sticker comes right off. The leather looks cheap. Someone please help.





Jen85 said:


> View attachment 4199501
> View attachment 4199502
> View attachment 4199481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this fendi bag from posh. But the hologram sticker comes right off. The leather looks cheap. Someone please help.


here is he link:

https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Zucca-print-Mama-Bag-in-black-58d85805eaf030bec40d1a44


----------



## egan275

*






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Item Name (if you know it): fendi mini peekaboo
*
Hi.. this is my first fendi purchase and i have a little knowledge in this. Would appreciate experience member to advise me on the authenticity of this bag. 
 Only comes with the bag itself. No card whatsoever


----------



## june79

Hello, please authenticate this bag. 

*Item Name: *3Baguette Fendi Bag
*Item Number: *263960733157
*Seller ID: i-o-2008 *
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/263960733157


----------



## lcscjzc

Hi guys, I would really appreciate if you could authenticate this Fendi Spy for me.
I've also included additional photos below. Thanks!

*Item Name: *Authentic Fendi Brown Leather Spy Bag Used Con.
*Item Number: *232854952861
*Seller ID: *daisyrockyrosie
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232854952861?ul_noapp=true


----------



## lcscjzc

Please also authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo 
*Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo bag Authentic Beige Calf Large
I*tem Number: *273479402116
*Seller ID: *owenlux
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-Peekaboo-bag-Authentic-Beige-Calf-Large/273479402116?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
*
Thanks in advance!*


----------



## accio sacculus

Houdhoud said:


> *Hi, i need you help to authenticate this bag. It's a monogram fabric bag. Thank you in advance
> Item Name: Monogram red Fendi bag
> Item Number: 183442704310
> Seller ID: sochicclermont
> Link: https://www.ebay.fr/itm/SAC-A-MAIN-...FENDI-NO-CHANEL-NO-VUITTON-FENDI/183442704310*



It’s fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Julie Pedraza said:


> Hello,
> I will really appreciate it if one of our Fendi experts on here can authenticate this bag on ebay for me. I am new to Fendi and really like the look of it, but have been told that Fendi only uses flat-head screws.
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI ZUCCA BROWN LEATHER CANVAS MINI HOBO SHOUDLER BAG MADE IN ITALY
> Item Number: 273434722110
> Seller ID: gala11luba
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-ZUCC...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*



It’s fake


----------



## halloweenprince

Hello. Can you please authenticate this Monster Eyes Peekaboo Bag? Please let me know if you need any other photos since it limits max 10 photos. Thank you so much!


----------



## Houdhoud

accio sacculus said:


> It’s fake


Thank you so much


----------



## billy2013

*Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite bag
Item Number: 173550997624
Seller ID: shopaholic0201 
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-A...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137*

*Hi guys, please help! i have stupidly purchased 3 items on eBay this weekend (my first time buying anything designer from there) and one of them is questionable as it was originally from ******* (not this item).
I have since been told to be careful of anyone re-selling items from ******* and now i am very worried after reading some threads on here. All items are still enroute to me but was hoping you
 could please help me verify before i order an authentication? Thank you!
*


----------



## ginaki

Hello lovely authenticators, I would appreciate your help with this, the seller accepted my offer and would like to see if that's ok before I pay. Thank you!

Item name: FENDI SPY BAG SHOULDER BAG ZUCCA SCHULTERTASCHE LEDERTASCHE TASCHE HOBO RARE 2
Item number: 372307782469
Seller: 1st-vintage

Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649


----------



## Brittnienb

Hi, has anyone ever seen a Vintage Fendi bag with and interior leather tag? I was told it was from the 80’s and there is no serial number. Is this authentic?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-BE...891604?txnId=1780981432005#vi__app-cvip-panel


----------



## armoniamaru

https://bnc.lt/focc/fgVFtOkXGQ Please help authenticate this fendi clutch


----------



## benzodiziapina

Hi, can anyone help me to authenticate this Fendi bag?
https://www.depop.com/raffaven/raffaven-bellissima-e-perfetta-borsa-fendi


----------



## accio sacculus

billy2013 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite bag
> Item Number: 173550997624
> Seller ID: shopaholic0201
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-A...vip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m43663.l10137*
> 
> *Hi guys, please help! i have stupidly purchased 3 items on eBay this weekend (my first time buying anything designer from there) and one of them is questionable as it was originally from ******* (not this item).
> I have since been told to be careful of anyone re-selling items from ******* and now i am very worried after reading some threads on here. All items are still enroute to me but was hoping you
> could please help me verify before i order an authentication? Thank you!
> *
> View attachment 4209135
> View attachment 4209137
> View attachment 4209138
> View attachment 4209139
> View attachment 4209140


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello lovely authenticators, I would appreciate your help with this, the seller accepted my offer and would like to see if that's ok before I pay. Thank you!
> 
> Item name: FENDI SPY BAG SHOULDER BAG ZUCCA SCHULTERTASCHE LEDERTASCHE TASCHE HOBO RARE 2
> Item number: 372307782469
> Seller: 1st-vintage
> 
> Link : https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-SPY-BAG-SHOULDER-BAG-ZUCCA-SCHULTERTASCHE-LEDERTASCHE-TASCHE-HOBO-RARE-2/372307782469?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2750.l2649


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number - can't see from this pics...


----------



## ginaki

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number - can't see from this pics...



Hello the seller sent me those, thank you!

Listing https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/372307782469?ul_noapp=true


----------



## billy2013

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back


Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I just got the bag yesterday - will these do? I’m freaking out because I’ve almost ripped the bag apart and can’t find the hologram (legit I heard ripping of the interior from the wall) Thanks again!


----------



## billy2013

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, serial number and RFID tag, front and back



Just found out I can pull out the lining. Here are some much clearer pics. Thanks again!


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello experts,

Please help me in identifying this Fendi selleria wallet.

*Item Name: Fendi Selleria Long Wallet
Item Number: 223168805354
Seller ID: feen_96
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223168805354*

*Thank you in advance for your help.

these are the available pictures*


----------



## VivCatGirl

Dear experts, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Fendi KAN I logo embossed black leather medium bag
Item Number: 323473773187
Seller ID: hot_couture1
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## prinzwit

*Dear lovely authenticators, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much!

Item Name: Back to School Mini Backpack
Link: https://www.reebonz.com/id/fendi/bags/fendi-back-to-school-mini-backpack-12425737
Pictures:*


----------



## Prettypolishd

Dear experts, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much! 

Item: Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authent...aly/322543040931?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
Seller: Nakabjp2015
Pictures:


----------



## jo1122

*Dear authenticators I would love your feedback on this bag.  I’m pretty sure it is genuine Fendi but would like a second opinion thank you so much! I think this style is called dotcom click small bag?? Xx  

Item Name: Fendi Ladies Navy Handbag
Item Number: 283178017012
Seller ID: a13dgy
Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283178017012*


----------



## Nittha Charoenkit

Help me my fendi this Fake or Real 
Fendi  zucca shoulder bag 
but in the back zip not have F stamp 
and I can not find the seral no. it may be. thank you so much


----------



## RueMonge

Nittha Charoenkit said:


> Help me my fendi this Fake or Real
> Fendi  zucca shoulder bag
> but in the back zip not have F stamp
> and I can not find the seral no. it may be. thank you so much


Welcome to the Purse Forum. Please tell the authenticator where you got the bag also.


----------



## r0s3sss

Hi everyone,

Can I please have this item looked at if authentic?

*Item Name: *Authentic FENDI FF logo Zucchino Mamma Forever Baguette Shoulder Bag Italy
Item Number: **173562100221**
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...660ac894b8bb475ffed3ef8|iid:1&redirect=mobile*


----------



## Nittha Charoenkit

RueMonge said:


> Welcome to the Purse Forum. Please tell the authenticator where you got the bag also.


I bought this bag from the website. www.mercari.com Now this bag is in my house in Thailand.
Thank alot


----------



## Msellitto

Hello and thank you in advance for any time you give to help me authenticate this purse.

I bought this purse at a local thrift store, I was drawn to it by the quality of leather and I bought it brand unknown due to the buttery soft leather. Got it home and was examining closer when I realized the branding. I did as much research as I could on my own but need collaboration on authenticity. I believe this is a vintage Selleria bag, possibly even a custom Selleria bag. It only has metal plate inside with serial number, the purse with no other branding identity, no RFID tag, fabric tag or numbers stamped in leather. Please see images I am uploading, let me know if additional images are needed.

Thank you!


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi, 

My sister brought this from a store in Japan awhile ago and she give this to me. I just wanna check if this is authentic and what model/collection/year is this? 

I believe it’s Zucca mama, must be limited edition or something I can’t find it anywhere. 

TIA !!!


----------



## shortstuff3804

Please authenticate this vintage FENDI zucca baguette! I bought it from eBay seller located in USA.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dean3411

Hello! 

I would really appreciate your time and effort to help me authenticate this bag below.  Thank you in advance!

Item Name: PEEKABOO LEATHER DOCUMENT BAG
Photos:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Hello,
Can you please assist. Item is in my possession from a consignment shop. Want to make sure it’s authentic while i can still claim it as such. 
Thanks so much for all your help. Eagerly awaiting your reply [emoji4]


----------



## Nittha Charoenkit

help me pleases 


Nittha Charoenkit said:


> Help me my fendi this Fake or Real
> Fendi  zucca shoulder bag
> but in the back zip not have F stamp
> and I can not find the seral no. it may be. thank you so much


----------



## Ivankun

Hi can anyone please help me authenticate this fendi? This is A Bug’s leather clutch in black/yellow


----------



## ReaD

Hi everyone, i am wondering if i can get some help erifying the authenticity of this bag. I havemt purchased it yet but my gut feeling is telling me its fake.
supergrateful for any help.


----------



## User45767

*Item Name: NWT authentic FENDI unisex Beanie Hat . NO RESERVE!
Item Number: 
223178913867
Seller ID:  
firstligue
Link:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-authentic-FENDI-unisex-Beanie-Hat-NO-RESERVE/223178913867*


----------



## amy_86

Dear all, kindly help to authenticate this bag

*Name : FENDI Zucca Mama
Link : Unable due to recommended by a seller from carousell malaysia
*











*
*


----------



## amy_86

amy_86 said:


> Dear all, kindly help to authenticate this bag
> 
> *Name : FENDI Zucca Mama
> Link : Unable due to recommended by a seller from carousell malaysia
> *
> View attachment 4224719
> View attachment 4224720
> View attachment 4224721
> View attachment 4224722
> View attachment 4224723
> View attachment 4224724
> View attachment 4224725
> View attachment 4224727
> View attachment 4224728
> View attachment 4224730


 
Part 2 pictures












Thank you in advance


----------



## kstoops

Hello! I'm new to this site and I'm looking for a new Fendi bag. I absolutely adore the mini zucca with the chef flap and I came across this one on Ebay.

Would you anyone be to authenticate this for me?

Name: Authentic Fendi Boria Mini Chef Cal Zucca Handbag
Seller ID: dante01green - 100% positive feedback
Item Number: 273508724475
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Boria-Mini-Chef-Cal-Zucca-Handbag-MSRP-890/273508724475

I'm asking for more pictures of the inside, label, serial number, etc. as well.

What do we think so far? Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

ginaki said:


> Hello the seller sent me those, thank you!
> 
> Listing https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/372307782469?ul_noapp=true
> 
> View attachment 4212442
> View attachment 4212443


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

billy2013 said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to reply. I just got the bag yesterday - will these do? I’m freaking out because I’ve almost ripped the bag apart and can’t find the hologram (legit I heard ripping of the interior from the wall) Thanks again!


Need a clear, straight on pic of the RFID tag on the back...


----------



## accio sacculus

billy2013 said:


> Just found out I can pull out the lining. Here are some much clearer pics. Thanks again!
> 
> View attachment 4212669
> View attachment 4212670
> View attachment 4212671
> View attachment 4212672
> View attachment 4212673
> View attachment 4212674
> View attachment 4212675
> View attachment 4212676
> View attachment 4212677
> View attachment 4212678


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

mhdluqman said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> Please help me in identifying this Fendi selleria wallet.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Selleria Long Wallet
> Item Number: 223168805354
> Seller ID: feen_96
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223168805354*
> 
> *Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> these are the available pictures*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

VivCatGirl said:


> Dear experts, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi KAN I logo embossed black leather medium bag
> Item Number: 323473773187
> Seller ID: hot_couture1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Fendi-KAN-I-logo-embossed-black-leather-medium-bag-Rtl-2590/323473773187?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tag front and back...


----------



## accio sacculus

prinzwit said:


> *Dear lovely authenticators, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item Name: Back to School Mini Backpack
> Link: https://www.reebonz.com/id/fendi/bags/fendi-back-to-school-mini-backpack-12425737
> Pictures:*
> View attachment 4213586
> 
> View attachment 4213587
> 
> View attachment 4213588
> 
> View attachment 4213585
> 
> View attachment 4213590


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Prettypolishd said:


> Dear experts, please help me authenticate this item. Thank you so much!
> 
> Item: Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/100-Authent...aly/322543040931?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144
> Seller: Nakabjp2015
> Pictures:


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

jo1122 said:


> *Dear authenticators I would love your feedback on this bag.  I’m pretty sure it is genuine Fendi but would like a second opinion thank you so much! I think this style is called dotcom click small bag?? Xx
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Ladies Navy Handbag
> Item Number: 283178017012
> Seller ID: a13dgy
> Link:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/283178017012*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

r0s3sss said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can I please have this item looked at if authentic?
> 
> *Item Name: *Authentic FENDI FF logo Zucchino Mamma Forever Baguette Shoulder Bag Italy
> Item Number: **173562100221*
> *Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-FENDI-FF-logo-Zucchino-Mamma-Forever-Baguette-Shoulder-Bag-Italy/173562100221?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=13e25bc8efbd4153bff1483997e55ccf&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=173562100221&itm=173562100221&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:25eacf7c-cbfd-11e8-9b8d-74dbd180e212|parentrq:5a653b861660ac894b8bb475ffed3ef8|iid:1&redirect=mobile*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Nittha Charoenkit said:


> Help me my fendi this Fake or Real
> Fendi  zucca shoulder bag
> but in the back zip not have F stamp
> and I can not find the seral no. it may be. thank you so much


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Msellitto said:


> Hello and thank you in advance for any time you give to help me authenticate this purse.
> 
> I bought this purse at a local thrift store, I was drawn to it by the quality of leather and I bought it brand unknown due to the buttery soft leather. Got it home and was examining closer when I realized the branding. I did as much research as I could on my own but need collaboration on authenticity. I believe this is a vintage Selleria bag, possibly even a custom Selleria bag. It only has metal plate inside with serial number, the purse with no other branding identity, no RFID tag, fabric tag or numbers stamped in leather. Please see images I am uploading, let me know if additional images are needed.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217952
> View attachment 4217953
> View attachment 4217954
> View attachment 4217955
> View attachment 4217956
> View attachment 4217957
> View attachment 4217958
> View attachment 4217959
> View attachment 4217960
> View attachment 4217962


Need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number, it should be sewn into the lining, or imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

Pradawattana said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sister brought this from a store in Japan awhile ago and she give this to me. I just wanna check if this is authentic and what model/collection/year is this?
> 
> I believe it’s Zucca mama, must be limited edition or something I can’t find it anywhere.
> 
> TIA !!!
> 
> View attachment 4218839
> View attachment 4218840
> View attachment 4218841
> 
> View attachment 4218844
> View attachment 4218845
> View attachment 4218846


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

kstoops said:


> Hello! I'm new to this site and I'm looking for a new Fendi bag. I absolutely adore the mini zucca with the chef flap and I came across this one on Ebay.
> 
> Would you anyone be to authenticate this for me?
> 
> Name: Authentic Fendi Boria Mini Chef Cal Zucca Handbag
> Seller ID: dante01green - 100% positive feedback
> Item Number: 273508724475
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Boria-Mini-Chef-Cal-Zucca-Handbag-MSRP-890/273508724475
> 
> I'm asking for more pictures of the inside, label, serial number, etc. as well.
> 
> What do we think so far? Thank you!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

Sweetyqbk said:


> Hello,
> Can you please assist. Item is in my possession from a consignment shop. Want to make sure it’s authentic while i can still claim it as such.
> Thanks so much for all your help. Eagerly awaiting your reply [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222460
> View attachment 4222461
> View attachment 4222462
> View attachment 4222463
> View attachment 4222464
> View attachment 4222465
> View attachment 4222466
> View attachment 4222467
> View attachment 4222469
> View attachment 4222470
> View attachment 4222472
> View attachment 4222473
> View attachment 4222474
> View attachment 4222475
> View attachment 4222476
> View attachment 4222477
> View attachment 4222478


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

josh mannila said:


> *Item Name: NWT authentic FENDI unisex Beanie Hat . NO RESERVE!
> Item Number:
> 223178913867
> Seller ID:
> firstligue
> Link:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-authentic-FENDI-unisex-Beanie-Hat-NO-RESERVE/223178913867*


These are really difficult to authenticate since they don't have serial numbers, holograms or RFID tags...however, I don't see any red flags on this one....


----------



## kstoops

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good!



There is some more details I just got. Let me know if it still looks good, please!

Thank you so so much!


----------



## amy_86

amy_86 said:


> Dear all, kindly help to authenticate this bag
> 
> *Name : FENDI Zucca Mama
> Link : Unable due to recommended by a seller from carousell malaysia*





amy_86 said:


> Part 2 pictures
> 
> Thank you in advance



Dear authentication team,

My request was ignored.
Let me know if the pictures were rejected due to not being clear. I will ask the seller to resend.
Thank you


----------



## Dean3411

Dean3411 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would really appreciate your time and effort to help me authenticate this bag below.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: PEEKABOO LEATHER DOCUMENT BAG
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4221795
> View attachment 4221796
> View attachment 4221797
> View attachment 4221798
> View attachment 4221799
> View attachment 4221800
> View attachment 4221801
> View attachment 4221802
> View attachment 4221803
> View attachment 4221804




Dear authentication team,

My request was ignored too. Please let me know if the pictures were rejected due to not being clear. I will resend more clear pictures.

Thank you


----------



## Avrilazer

Dear authenticators,
Would you please take some time to review this bag?

*Item Name: Fendi Zukka shoulder bag
Serial number: 2348 26426-098
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...c2c-4ce0-91e5-5197a9ff9be5#vi__app-cvip-panel*

Thank you so much!


----------



## ginaki

accio sacculus said:


> Looks ok


Thank you!


----------



## shortstuff3804

shortstuff3804 said:


> Please authenticate this vintage FENDI zucca baguette! I bought it from eBay seller located in USA.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 4220487
> 
> View attachment 4220492
> View attachment 4220494
> View attachment 4220495
> View attachment 4220497
> View attachment 4220505
> 
> View attachment 4220506
> View attachment 4220510
> View attachment 4220511
> View attachment 4220512



My request was skipped. Please let me know if there is an issue with the format of my post or with photos. Thank you!


----------



## ReaD

ReaD said:


> Hi everyone, i am wondering if i can get some help erifying the authenticity of this bag. I havemt purchased it yet but my gut feeling is telling me its fake.
> supergrateful for any help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224596
> View attachment 4224597
> View attachment 4224598




My request was ignored, please let me know if i need to upload more information.

I have received more pictures from the seller.


----------



## r0s3sss

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much


----------



## HazelLovesBags

Please authenticate this bag. Similar color is being sold @ Fashionphile & Poshmark
Item Name: Fendi Colorblock Mini Peekaboo Pink Fluo Oxigen Slate
Item Number: 8BN245-68H-168-0501
Seller ID: mercarci_orenge thru Mercari app.


----------



## HazelLovesBags

More pictures


----------



## HazelLovesBags

More photos of the strap


----------



## bluecooper

I would appreciate any help to authenticate this vintage Fendi bag.  Was purchased at an estate sale where lots of of pre-1980s/80's bags/clothing were being sold.  This bag does not have a serial number, but could it be from the pre-1980's before Fendi started using serial numbers?


----------



## bluecooper

More photos of vintage Fendi bag - again, cannot find a serial number but wondering if this bag is 80's/pre-80's before Fendi started using serial numbers.
*
*


----------



## bluecooper

Last two pics of vintage Fendi bag


----------



## prinzwit

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!


----------



## Nittha Charoenkit

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


oh Thank you so much.


----------



## lcscjzc

I just committed to buying this Peekaboo but really would appreciate if someone could take a look at it for me before making the payment. Thank you in advance!

Item name: Fendi peekaboo Milktea color
Item number: 163326705451
Seller ID: yuanyvonne29
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fendi-peekaboo-Milktea-color-/163326705451?txnId=1772197998006

Thank you soo much!!


----------



## VERGNAUD

Hello !
I'm sorry for my english... I don't speak very well english...
So, could you please authentificate this bag :
Item Name : B-Bag Fendi
Item number : 2579-8BN165 UC3.069
Merci pour votre aide ! 
Bonne journée !


----------



## haze02LV




----------



## haze02LV

Please authenticate this Fendi Pequin I bought from a Japanese consignment shop via EBay.
There's a loose thread in the handle so that's the only thing that bugs me about it.


----------



## haze02LV

haze02LV said:


> View attachment 4233038
> View attachment 4233039
> View attachment 4233040
> View attachment 4233041
> View attachment 4233042
> View attachment 4233043
> View attachment 4233044
> View attachment 4233045
> View attachment 4233046
> View attachment 4233047


Please authenticate this Fendi Pequin I bought from a Japanese consignment shop via ebay. There's a loose thread in one of the top handles and that's the only thing that bugs me about it.


----------



## Molly Wang

Hi, Please can you tell me if this bag is authentic. I have purchased it for eBay. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## lovingdel

*Item Name: BAGUETTE CLOTH MINI BAG
Item Number: 6436535
Seller ID: ? 
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ey-cloth-baguette-fendi-handbag-6436535.shtml *

Bought this a couple of days ago (really jumped the gun, I wanted a beaded baguette since forever..) Would appreciate an authentication for peace of mind. 
Please let me know if something in this format of posting is wrong. Thank you in advance.


----------



## fakepink

Item number: 123384292731
Seller ID: designerlabelsforyou
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...Canvas-Leather-Monogram-Backpack/123384292731


----------



## Dean3411

Dean3411 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would really appreciate your time and effort to help me authenticate this bag below.  Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: PEEKABOO LEATHER DOCUMENT BAG
> Photos:
> 
> View attachment 4221795
> View attachment 4221796
> View attachment 4221797
> View attachment 4221798
> View attachment 4221799
> View attachment 4221800
> View attachment 4221801
> View attachment 4221802
> View attachment 4221803
> View attachment 4221804




Dear authentication team,

My request was ignored. Would you please let me know if the pictures were rejected due to not being clear. I will resend more clear pictures if needed.

Thank you.


----------



## Sandragr

Hey, please can you tell me if this bag is authentic. 
I bought them at the vintage store
Trank you


----------



## roxsand

Can someone please help authenticate this fendi momma denim baguette. The seller is selling as an authentic vintage denim baguette from the 90’s.


----------



## Andy1612

Hi! Could someone please help me autenticate this fendi bag that I just bought? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Valentinoz

Hello could someone please authenticate this bag for me? I would really appreciate it❤️  It’s a fendi  dusty pink po here bag.Thank you very much


----------



## mhdluqman

Hello Accio Sacculus,

Thank you for the assurance. I was already afraid it was a fake but I needed an expert second opinion


----------



## Julia Ferranti

Hi guys! I bought this fendi bag for my etsy store but I am not questioning its authenticity. I need to be sure obviously if I am going to be selling it. I was told by the previous seller that it is definitely authentic and that it is most likely from the 1970's. None of the hardware has the fendi name of logo on it which is making me question the authenticity. Please help! 

ITEM: FENDI 

Thanks! - Julia












ITEM NAME: Fendi


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Please help me authenticate this. 

Item name: vintage peekaboo medium
Seller: private seller

Only these are the provided photos of the seller. I asked for the serial no. but she said none because its a vintage piece. Thank you


----------



## iwasborn2shop

Also this please help me authenticate this. These are only the photos that the seller provided. Thank you very much❤️

Item name: peekaboo
Seller: private seller
Listing: na


----------



## AnnieAAN

Hello,

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? What do you think about the serial number being so short? Could it be because it’s older?

Here is the bag:
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113351368972

Thanks for the help!

Kind regards, Annie


----------



## zakeya

hellooo can you Kindly authenticate this bag for me

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi snakeskin bag
Link (if available): none
Seller: Mercari
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: pre-owned
Comments: was not able to find a serial no


----------



## zakeya

hello 
can you Kindly check this for me 

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi lizard skin bag
Link (if available): none
Seller: Anad Noor, mercari
Who took the pictures: me
History of the bag: pre owned
Comments: thanks


----------



## heyvictoria

Please help authenticate:

*Item Name: 100% Authentic Fendi Monster Bag

Item Number: 132836818181

Seller ID: willmart-cfkx0la

Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Monster-Backpack/132836818181*


----------



## AnnieAAN

AnnieAAN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? What do you think about the serial number being so short? Could it be because it’s older?
> 
> Here is the bag:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113351368972
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Kind regards, Annie





AnnieAAN said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? What do you think about the serial number being so short? Could it be because it’s older?
> 
> Here is the bag:
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113351368972
> 
> Thanks for the help!
> 
> Kind regards, Annie


Sorry, I missed how I am suppose to format the request.

*auction item: Fendi bag*

*Item Name: FENDI POCHETTE MULTILOGO VINTAGE COME NUOVA LIKE NEW NEVER USED
Item Number: 113351368972
Seller ID: *m-altieri

*Link: 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113351368972

Thanks for the help!

Kind regards, Annie*


----------



## Purple_tigger

Hi there, please could you validate this Fendi spy bag?
Bought from this site https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/authentic-preloved-bags


----------



## Shoppingrd

*Can you help me, please?*
*Name: Fendi 'Forever-Techno' Zuccino Pouchette Bag*


----------



## GucciSparkles

roxsand said:


> Can someone please help authenticate this fendi momma denim baguette. The seller is selling as an authentic vintage denim baguette from the 90’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237470
> View attachment 4237471
> View attachment 4237472
> View attachment 4237474
> View attachment 4237475
> View attachment 4237476
> View attachment 4237477


Did anyone reply? I have the same bag and am curious as well.


----------



## dolphin0518

Hello could someone help me identify these two fendi bags? If they are all authentic, which one is a better overall option to purchase? Thank you sooooo much!
*
1.
Item Name: FENDI Zucca Shoulder Hand Bag Canvas Leather Brown*
*Item Number: 237026325008*
*Seller ID: next-innovation*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
*
2. 
Item Name: FENDI Zucca Shoulder Bag Canvas Leather Brown
Item Number: 2321****
Seller ID: next-innovation
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## Babypooh777

Hi,
Can you pleasee help to authenticate this bag? I just purchased it from MatchesFashion while it was on sale. Please note that all the hardware protectors are still on as I will return it if it deemed not authentic. Thank you very much!!!

Item name: Fendi Kan I Small - Grey Calf Leather
Link: https://www.matchesfashion.com/au/p...PWzNW-99wcVtRqBcFJ4aAoAaEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Diva_k3000

I was just gifted this Fendi (?). I don’t really don’t know much about Fendi.


----------



## Ayss42

Please help authenticate


----------



## Ayss42

Ayss42 said:


> Please help authenticate



Item name: Fendi Zucchino Baguette


----------



## Gengen08

Can someone pls authenticate this vintage zucca bag for me? Before buying it from a friend. Thank you very much. Appreciate it.


----------



## kupciuszek

Hi, my name is Anna, I'm from Poland. I would like to buy a Fendi purse but I don't know if it's an original or a fake.  Please help me authentication this bag. (sorry for my english)
Here are the pictures from the auction:






Here is a photo of the serial number of this purse: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you and I'm waiting for reply


----------



## Amartin10

Hello, please help authenticate this Fendi bag I purchased from a thrift shop years ago. See detailed images attached, including serial number. Thanks so much for your help! 

Any info such as potential year and make would be helpful as well!


----------



## Amartin10

Hi, I also found this LV at the same thrift shop. Wondering if it’s too good to be true... thanks for your help!!


----------



## solomonster

Hello there,
Please kindly help to authenticate this baguette bag. it has serial number, but doesn't have hologram.
thank you for your kind help!
https://54.img.avito.st/1280x960/5004588654.jpg
https://49.img.avito.st/1280x960/5004588749.jpg
https://27.img.avito.st/1280x960/5004588727.jpg
https://68.img.avito.st/1280x960/5004588768.jpg
https://11.img.avito.st/1280x960/5004588811.jpg


----------



## Kay P

Could someone please authenticate this? It’s something I can’t seem to tell if it’s real. Many thanks 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/113402393036


----------



## Pumpkineggnog

Hello! I was wondering if someone could authenticate this bag, I haven’t been able to find many like it on the internet and that has left me questioning if it’s even real 
Pics below


----------



## Purple_tigger

Kay P said:


> Matches sell authentic and are a legit site! I have purchased from them many times
> 
> tche


Hi, sorry to bother you, could I ask your advice as to why my request wasn't replied to? What do I need to do? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## RueMonge

Purple_tigger said:


> Hi, sorry to bother you, could I ask your advice as to why my request wasn't replied to? What do I need to do? Many thanks in advance!



Read through the thread and you will see that the authenticator has not been on since you posted

Be patient and read post 1 carefully and make sure you have included all the information that is asked for.


----------



## epeLV

I know nothing about Fendi bags. Vintage or vintage fake? Need to know if it’s worth dealing with the sticky lining. TIA!


----------



## epeLV

Amartin10 said:


> View attachment 4263162
> View attachment 4263163
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I also found this LV at the same thrift shop. Wondering if it’s too good to be true... thanks for your help!!


I’m not an authenticator but that LV is definitely fake. Doesn’t look like real vachetta and the monogram pattern is off.


----------



## Everydayisanewyou

Hey I’m looking at trading for a fendi bag on poshmark and I’m not sure if it’s authenticity the person who has it for trade got it on a trade to me it looks like a vintage bag but the only similar one I could find on eBay has slight differences and no hologram it has an embossed leather tag. This bag has a hologram, didn’t they start doing them in 2004? If so this bag is not authentic then? Thanks in advance 
Bag I’m trading for first link second link is the closest authentic bag on eBay 
https://bnc.lt/focc/CVXAXTTFwS

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...2?pageci=24dbc289-52a6-4b1d-901f-9181f33c6925


----------



## monipod

epeLV said:


> I’m not an authenticator but that LV is definitely fake. Doesn’t look like real vachetta and the monogram pattern is off.


Hi. I'm new to the Forum but def not new to LV. The bags are fakes sorry. The monogram is totally wrong and LV don't come with 'Real Leather' swing tags.


----------



## moneybelle

Hi, may I please get help authenticating my thrift find? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fendigod

Item name : Fendi scarf

Guys i need help with legit check. Seller said its legit but i have bad thoughts.


----------



## ly_0610

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.



Hi,

I recently purchased this bag and would like to know if it’s real. No authenticity card. I very much appreciate the help.


----------



## ly_0610

Hi,

I recently purchased this bag and would like to know if it’s real. No authenticity card. I very much appreciate the help. ☺️


----------



## hellaella

*Please Help...
Is this Fendi authentic? I want to buy 

Item Name: Fendi peekaboo grande -ginger 
Item Number:8BN210-3ZM-168-8262
Seller ID:
Link:https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/fendi-peekaboo-large-1017543894/
*


----------



## Anaisvivi

Dear authenticators
I just received this bag from vestiaire collective. It was my very first time with them and also my first Fendi, but this finishing is so unperfect and different from the pictures. And also no serial number anywhere...  So I´ll put the link from vestiaire collective and the pictures I took myself. Please help me. Thank you a lot.

Item name: FENDI cloth handbag
Item number: 
Seller: Vestiaire collective (from the seller ivana)
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...fendi/brown-cloth-fendi-handbag-6644171.shtml


----------



## Pharaohess

Hi, I need some help with my two...I can take more pics if need be...No serial number cuz I believe vintage...And I do believe that they are real, I just believe the friend who they had belonged to, and getting them pre '80 would actually make sense. I would just like to know their worth...Thanks...


----------



## Pharaohess

Second one...


----------



## Pharaohess

Edit:...I have found the serial numbers of both (just assumed they'd be on that patch like a Coach, and the big one was even more difficult to find as it is in the pocket. So, not "vintage", but certainly real, as I knew...So now still, how much do you think they are worth?

Pics are mini first, then beaded shoulder...


----------



## RueMonge

Pharaohess said:


> Edit:...I have found the serial numbers of both (just assumed they'd be on that patch like a Coach, and the big one was even more difficult to find as it is in the pocket. So, not "vintage", but certainly real, as I knew...So now still, how much do you think they are worth?
> 
> Pics are mini first, then beaded shoulder...



Just FYI, the authenticator will usually not assess the value of a bag. It's value to you is hard to judge and its value for sale is whatever someone is willing to pay. You could search ebay for completed sales of similar bags to figure their worth.


----------



## accio sacculus

hellaella said:


> *Please Help...
> Is this Fendi authentic? I want to buy
> 
> Item Name: Fendi peekaboo grande -ginger
> Item Number:8BN210-3ZM-168-8262
> Seller ID:
> Link:https://www.ricardo.ch/de/a/fendi-peekaboo-large-1017543894/*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back.  Thank you for using the correct format for posting.


----------



## accio sacculus

Anaisvivi said:


> Dear authenticators
> I just received this bag from vestiaire collective. It was my very first time with them and also my first Fendi, but this finishing is so unperfect and different from the pictures. And also no serial number anywhere...  So I´ll put the link from vestiaire collective and the pictures I took myself. Please help me. Thank you a lot.
> 
> Item name: FENDI cloth handbag
> Item number:
> Seller: Vestiaire collective (from the seller ivana)
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...fendi/brown-cloth-fendi-handbag-6644171.shtml


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and hologram - but I'm leaning toward fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Pharaohess said:


> Edit:...I have found the serial numbers of both (just assumed they'd be on that patch like a Coach, and the big one was even more difficult to find as it is in the pocket. So, not "vintage", but certainly real, as I knew...So now still, how much do you think they are worth?
> 
> Pics are mini first, then beaded shoulder...


Could you please repost with a link of your original post?


----------



## accio sacculus

Dear Fendi Lovers,

Please accept my profound apologies for not being here to guide you in your Fendi Quests.  As you know, we authenticators volunteer our time here - we have full time lives that sometimes take us away from the internet for long periods of time.  I, for one, have had several very unfortunate and unavoidable events happening simulatneously in my life; hence, I have not been able to be here.  I am also the only Fendi authenticator at this time.  Again, my apologies for being MIA.  

I anticipate still being extremely busy in the coming new year for other reasons, but I will try my best to make time to be here whenever I can.  

That being said, please allow me to bring your attention to the information on my signature:
*PLEASE READ Post #1 FOR POSTING FORMAT, RULES & REQUIRED PHOTOS BEFORE POSTING!
Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an online item:
Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:
If the item was not purchased online, the source MUST be provided.

Requests that do not use the proper format & source will be IGNORED.
** PLEASE DO NOT PM ME FOR AUTHENTICATIONS ** *

Please follow this format as I have very little time when I am able to login to check authentication requests.  I do not have time to respond to those who do not use the format, and this is why I will skip over those who do not use it.  If you are posting additional pictures at a later date in response to my request for them, please link your original post, as I will not have time to go back to find it.

Thank you so much for your patience, co-operation and understanding. 

Wishing you all a very happy holiday season and all the very best to your and yours in the coming new year!  May all your Fendi Dreams come true in 2019 

~ accio sacculus


----------



## MrsBookGuy

Dear authenticators,
I am hoping that someone can help me authenticate and identify the following estate sale find. It is currently in my possession. It seems to be a vintage Fendi, although I have never seen anything else like it.

Measurements: 11" H x 11.5" W
Leather animal print exterior with sherpa lining.








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks!


----------



## Sukywong

Hello, can anyone help to check if this is an authenticate Fendi 2jours petite, thanks a lot!


----------



## Roona

Hello, would you please help me with authentication of this one? Many thanks!!! Your response is highly appreciated


----------



## Roona

Roona said:


> Hello, would you please help me with authentication of this one? Many thanks!!! Your response is highly appreciated


I got it at the flea market, so I cannot say the name of the model


----------



## Top_shelf

Hi, could you please help authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo on Fashionphile?

*Item Name: *
*FENDI Calfskin Regular Peekaboo Beige*
*Link: *https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-regular-peekaboo-beige-276838
Designer ID: 8BN290 3ZN 168 8040

Thank you for your assistance!!
K




accio sacculus said:


> Dear Fendi Lovers,
> 
> Please accept my profound apologies for not being here to guide you in your Fendi Quests.  As you know, we authenticators volunteer our time here - we have full time lives that sometimes take us away from the internet for long periods of time.  I, for one, have had several very unfortunate and unavoidable events happening simulatneously in my life; hence, I have not been able to be here.  I am also the only Fendi authenticator at this time.  Again, my apologies for being MIA.
> 
> I anticipate still being extremely busy in the coming new year for other reasons, but I will try my best to make time to be here whenever I can.
> 
> That being said, please allow me to bring your attention to the information on my signature:
> *PLEASE READ Post #1 FOR POSTING FORMAT, RULES & REQUIRED PHOTOS BEFORE POSTING!
> Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an online item:
> Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:
> If the item was not purchased online, the source MUST be provided.
> 
> Requests that do not use the proper format & source will be IGNORED.
> ** PLEASE DO NOT PM ME FOR AUTHENTICATIONS ** *
> 
> Please follow this format as I have very little time when I am able to login to check authentication requests.  I do not have time to respond to those who do not use the format, and this is why I will skip over those who do not use it.  If you are posting additional pictures at a later date in response to my request for them, please link your original post, as I will not have time to go back to find it.
> 
> Thank you so much for your patience, co-operation and understanding.
> 
> Wishing you all a very happy holiday season and all the very best to your and yours in the coming new year!  May all your Fendi Dreams come true in 2019
> 
> ~ accio sacculus


----------



## accio sacculus

Top_shelf said:


> Hi, could you please help authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo on Fashionphile?
> 
> *Item Name: *
> *FENDI Calfskin Regular Peekaboo Beige*
> *Link: *https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-regular-peekaboo-beige-276838
> Designer ID: 8BN290 3ZN 168 8040
> 
> Thank you for your assistance!!
> K



Will need to see front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## Livelarge11

Rosyposycozy said:


> Hello, I purchased this bag on eBay and I am new to Fendi. The wallet looks good but the bag looks poorly made because some of the stitches are loose or crooked and the tag with the serial number looks really cheap. Please help


----------



## Livelarge11

Hi, is this a real of fake Fendi?  Pretty sure it’s a fake but I k ow nothing about the Fendi line.  Got it for 2.00 bucks at a re-sell so thought it would be worth finding out if it’s real or not.  Thank you for your expertise and any assistance  is appreciated.
Lisa


----------



## Victoriama9

Hello I would really appreciate it if you could help me authenticate this fendi bag that I bought yesterday! I’m unsure if it is a real fendi!
As it may be an 80s bag I’m not sure what the bags name is but from what I have read i think the collection is called Pequin!
Thanks!!


----------



## Sukywong

Hello, can anyone help to check if this is an authenticate Fendi 2jours petite, thanks a lot!
More information as below, photos as in previous message.
*Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Elite
Item Number: 8BH253 D7E F0A00*


----------



## ly930324

Please help to authenticate this bag! Appreciate it! 
https://bnc.lt/focc/oz0RMrnM6S


----------



## spicyuvie

Hi hellow, 
Im new with fendi by the way , can you help me authenticate is it good fake or authentic since it comes with black dust bag .


----------



## The.eso

Hello,

This Fendi by the way mini bag is on sale on Depop and was wondering if it’s authentic because the seller is saying she received it as a present?

Thanks


----------



## Sukywong

Dear Authenticator
Please kindly help to check the Fendi 2jours bag, details as below, thank you.
*
Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite
Item Number: 8BH253 D7E F0A00
Seller ID: From Carousell - sajei
Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/187390712/*


----------



## bigkiriya

Hey,
I know nothing about Fendi, and I found this small bag for sale. I am almost sure its fake, but it would be great if you could take a look at it anyways. There is no serial number or holotag, but I was told that may be because it is old / potentially vintage.

Thank you so much!


----------



## helplady

Hi please I got this scarf from a seller on Craigslist. She claims it was given to her husband as a gift at his office. Is this fake or real?

*Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Scarf
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Craigslist Seller, no Link
Attach photos*


----------



## Baglover657

Please Help!

I am trying to authenticate my bag. I have tried to study all i could about possible fakes, but I believe that this is real and would love for an expert to help me confirm that. Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## accio sacculus

Sukywong said:


> Dear Authenticator
> Please kindly help to check the Fendi 2jours bag, details as below, thank you.
> *
> Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Petite
> Item Number: 8BH253 D7E F0A00
> Seller ID: From Carousell - sajei
> Link:https://hk.carousell.com/p/187390712/*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

helplady said:


> Hi please I got this scarf from a seller on Craigslist. She claims it was given to her husband as a gift at his office. Is this fake or real?
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Scarf
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Craigslist Seller, no Link
> Attach photos*
> View attachment 4299613


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  These are very difficult to authenticate because they do no have holograms, serial numbers or RFID tags - however, I do not see any red flags.


----------



## bigkiriya

Hey,
I know nothing about Fendi, and I found this small bag for sale. I am almost sure its fake, but it would be great if you could take a look at it anyways. There is no serial number or holotag, but I was told that may be because it is old / potentially vintage.

Thank you so much!

*Item Name: not sure
Item Number: not listed
Seller ID: An old consignment store, not a chain
Link: (bought in person)

*


----------



## Baglover657

Baglover657 said:


> Please Help!
> 
> I am trying to authenticate my bag. I have tried to study all i could about possible fakes, but I believe that this is real and would love for an expert to help me confirm that. Let me know if you need more pictures.


*
Item Name: not sure
Item Number: not visible from what I can see, but the bag is vintage so maybe they didn't have serial numbers that long ago?*


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm assuming because the hologram is peeling off the tag easily, that this is fake and I just wanted to confirm.
In addition the studs on the back of the hang tag do not read fendi. 



Beep beep beep beep beeeeeeep!!!!!!


----------



## accio sacculus

bigkiriya said:


> View attachment 4300399
> View attachment 4300400
> View attachment 4300401
> View attachment 4300402
> View attachment 4300403
> View attachment 4300404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> I know nothing about Fendi, and I found this small bag for sale. I am almost sure its fake, but it would be great if you could take a look at it anyways. There is no serial number or holotag, but I was told that may be because it is old / potentially vintage.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: not sure
> Item Number: not listed
> Seller ID: An old consignment store, not a chain
> Link: (bought in person)
> 
> *



It’s fake


----------



## helplady

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  These are very difficult to authenticate because they do no have holograms, serial numbers or RFID tags - however, I do not see any red flags.



Thank you! I feel much better now


----------



## Annawakes

Hello, could you please authenticate this peekaboo?

*Item Name: FENDI Nappa Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo Satchel Red
Item Number: 322809
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-whipstitch-mini-peekaboo-satchel-red-322809*

I've attached additional photos, here and in next post.  Please let me know if you need further information.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this peekaboo?
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI Nappa Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo Satchel Red
> Item Number: 322809
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-whipstitch-mini-peekaboo-satchel-red-322809*
> 
> I've attached additional photos, here and in next post.  Please let me know if you need further information.  Thank you so much!


Here are additional photos.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Annawakes

Annawakes said:


> Hello, could you please authenticate this peekaboo?
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI Nappa Whipstitch Mini Peekaboo Satchel Red
> Item Number: 322809
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-whipstitch-mini-peekaboo-satchel-red-322809*
> 
> I've attached additional photos, here and in next post.  Please let me know if you need further information.  Thank you so much!


And finally, a few more.  Thank you!


----------



## Lisa_vaneeckhout

*Dear authenticartors,
Source: This bag is on sale on a belgian second hand platform. Can you guys take a look at it pls?
Thank you s much!!
The bag has no tag nor a code inside

Item Name: I don't think I've seen this one before, so no name
Item Number: /
Seller ID: Vicotine (www.2dehands.be)
*


----------



## accio sacculus

Annawakes said:


> And finally, a few more.  Thank you!



Thank you for using the correct format for posting.   It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> *Dear authenticartors,
> Source: This bag is on sale on a belgian second hand platform. Can you guys take a look at it pls?
> Thank you s much!!
> The bag has no tag nor a code inside
> 
> Item Name: I don't think I've seen this one before, so no name
> Item Number: /
> Seller ID: Vicotine (www.2dehands.be)
> *



It’s fake


----------



## accio sacculus

bigkiriya said:


> View attachment 4300399
> View attachment 4300400
> View attachment 4300401
> View attachment 4300402
> View attachment 4300403
> View attachment 4300404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> I know nothing about Fendi, and I found this small bag for sale. I am almost sure its fake, but it would be great if you could take a look at it anyways. There is no serial number or holotag, but I was told that may be because it is old / potentially vintage.
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> *Item Name: not sure
> Item Number: not listed
> Seller ID: An old consignment store, not a chain
> Link: (bought in person)
> 
> *



It’s fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Baglover657 said:


> *
> Item Name: not sure
> Item Number: not visible from what I can see, but the bag is vintage so maybe they didn't have serial numbers that long ago?*



The serial number should be imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket in silver ink, or on a fabric tag sewn into the lining


----------



## Annawakes

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.   It looks good


Thank you so much!  I’m over the moon that I got this red peekaboo!  I was **thisclose** to buying it at full retail price last year.  My heart practically stopped when I saw it on Fashionphile.  

Thank you!!!!


----------



## IntheOcean

accio sacculus,
Could you please take a look at this wallet?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-wall...h=item3b26de3294:g:EbUAAOSw~BRcMZMk:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## Sukywong

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.
> It looks good


Thank you so much


----------



## kimmygrl0

hi, does anyone know if this fendi spy zucca handbag is real? it has everything accept a hologram sticker,thanks


----------



## shortstuff3804

*Item Name: Fendi baguette
Item Number: 132810156364
Seller ID: mnjbvnascar
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAGU...8-strap-drop-/132810156364#vi__app-cvip-panel

Got it on eBay months ago so link/item number may not be helpful. Here are photos. Thanks in advance.










*


----------



## accio sacculus

Lisa_vaneeckhout said:


> *Dear authenticartors,
> Source: This bag is on sale on a belgian second hand platform. Can you guys take a look at it pls?
> Thank you s much!!
> The bag has no tag nor a code inside
> 
> Item Name: I don't think I've seen this one before, so no name
> Item Number: /
> Seller ID: Vicotine (www.2dehands.be)
> *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

shortstuff3804 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi baguette*
> *Item Number: 132810156364*
> *Seller ID: mnjbvnascar*
> *Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-BAGU...8-strap-drop-/132810156364#vi__app-cvip-panel*
> 
> *Got it on eBay months ago so link/item number may not be helpful. Here are photos. Thanks in advance.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4305920
> View attachment 4305921
> View attachment 4305922
> View attachment 4305924
> View attachment 4305925
> View attachment 4305926
> View attachment 4305927
> View attachment 4305928
> View attachment 4305929
> *


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's fake


----------



## Anne13

*Hello I'd like to know if this purse is not  a fake. Thank you 

Item Name: Fendi Blue Nappa Leather micro peekaboo bag 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): the luxury closet *


----------



## MadisonxDx

Hi guys.
I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I received for Christmas. After using it twice one of the screws holding the strap in place has fallen out and the stitching is awful. The leather also feels of poor quality. Please help! 

*Item Name: Fendi Zucca shoulder bag
Item Number: 
Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...8ca-49c3-9dd9-1bd1f63947aa#vi__app-cvip-panel*


----------



## SSCS

Hello, I got this bag from my cousin, she used it for few years, and I have no idea where she got it. Please help me authenticate it. Thank you!

Item name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo?


----------



## AEGIS

accio sacculus said:


> The serial number should be imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket in silver ink, or on a fabric tag sewn into the lining



Hello,

I have been looking for a vintage fendi guide that was recommended here by FendiBagLady but I have not found it. Do you know where I might find it?


----------



## karenw00

Hi, I own two Fendi 2jours bag in different colors (I'm a bit obsessed), both have been bought from different resellers on eBay and Poshmark. I felt pretty good about the authenticity of the bags when I bought them (seemingly reputable sellers, hardware/leather quality, etc.)

However,  recently I wanted to buy the Fendi Peekaboo bag and started reading about authenticating Fendi bags. I saw one website (https://monalisalikes.com/authentic...al-fendi-handbag-from-fake-authenticity-guide) explicitly say that because Fendi transitioned from using holograms to RFID tags, if a Fendi bag has BOTH a hologram and RFID tag, it's definitely FAKE.

This got me really scared because actually both of my bags have BOTH holograms and RFID tags. They are sewn on opposite sides of the bag (so not next to each other). They also both have the same serial number (!) 8BH250-D7E 139-2516. One of the bags had its RFID tag cut off, as in the pouch is open and the RFID chip is taken out for some reason. The other one's RFID tag remains in tack and when I press on it I can feel that there is a chip inside.

I would really, really appreciate getting your view on this. If you need pictures I'm happy to add them but mostly I'm just bothered by the fact that they have hologram and RFID. I'm really afraid that I somehow got two fakes made from the same source or something, even though they were bought from different sellers at different times...


----------



## karenw00

I just posted the question above about Fendi 2jours having both hologram and RFID. I thought it's probably not enough info to go on to make a call on authenticity, so please see below for pictures. I really really appreciate your help.
*
Fendi 2Jours Bag 1 (RFID in tact)
Item Name: Fendi 2jours
Item Number: 223262801009
Seller ID: midcenturyoutlet
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*


----------



## karenw00

And here is the second Fendi 2jours with RFID cut out but also has hologram.
*
Fendi 2Jours Bag 2 (RFID cut out)
Item Name: Fendi 2jours
Site: Poshmark

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*


----------



## mateng04

*Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium bordeaux*
*Item Number: N/A*
*Seller ID: olliebbear*
*Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-MEDIU...AFFIANO-VITELLO-LEATHER-1500-New/273665820775

Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2jours. I offered to buy it at ebay. Seller has no proof of authenticity but he has good ratings in ebay but hasn't sold any luxury items. *


----------



## mateng04

*Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium bordeaux
Item Number: N/A*
*Seller ID: olliebbear*
*Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-MEDIUM-BURGUNDY-2JOURS-TOTE-BAG-SAFFIANO-VITELLO-LEATHER-1500-New/273665820775

Here is the serial number. *


----------



## prislee47

Hello, I found a good price on a Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria but wasn’t completely sure about authenticity. I would greatly appreciate if everyone can give me their opinion. The seller said it was purchased last year. Thank you!

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria in burgundy

Pictures of item are attached.

Thank you so much!


----------



## prislee47

prislee47 said:


> Hello, I found a good price on a Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria but wasn’t completely sure about authenticity. I would greatly appreciate if everyone can give me their opinion. The seller said it was purchased last year. Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria in burgundy
> 
> Pictures of item are attached.
> 
> Thank you so much!



Sorry, forgot to mention the source.

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria in Burgundy
Seller Name on Mercari: Brenda
Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m49186904844/?ref=search_results


----------



## mateng04

mateng04 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium bordeaux
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: olliebbear
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-MEDIU...AFFIANO-VITELLO-LEATHER-1500-New/273665820775
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2jours. I offered to buy it at ebay. Seller has no proof of authenticity but he has good ratings in ebay but hasn't sold any luxury items. *



More pictures


----------



## accio sacculus

MadisonxDx said:


> Hi guys.
> I hope you can help me authenticate this bag that I received for Christmas. After using it twice one of the screws holding the strap in place has fallen out and the stitching is awful. The leather also feels of poor quality. Please help!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucca shoulder bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: rakuichi-japan
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...8ca-49c3-9dd9-1bd1f63947aa#vi__app-cvip-panel*


It's authentic.  Sorry the screw fell out - you may just need to take it to a leatherman or cobbler to have them replace it


----------



## accio sacculus

karenw00 said:


> I just posted the question above about Fendi 2jours having both hologram and RFID. I thought it's probably not enough info to go on to make a call on authenticity, so please see below for pictures. I really really appreciate your help.
> *
> Fendi 2Jours Bag 1 (RFID in tact)
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours
> Item Number: 223262801009
> Seller ID: midcenturyoutlet
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-2Jours-Bag/223262801009?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> View attachment 4319776
> View attachment 4319777
> View attachment 4319778
> View attachment 4319779
> View attachment 4319780
> View attachment 4319781
> View attachment 4319782
> View attachment 4319783
> View attachment 4319784
> View attachment 4319788


It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

karenw00 said:


> And here is the second Fendi 2jours with RFID cut out but also has hologram.
> *
> Fendi 2Jours Bag 2 (RFID cut out)
> Item Name: Fendi 2jours
> Site: Poshmark
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> View attachment 4319791
> View attachment 4319792
> View attachment 4319793
> View attachment 4319794
> View attachment 4319795
> View attachment 4319796
> View attachment 4319797
> View attachment 4319798
> View attachment 4319799
> View attachment 4319800


Please include the link to the Poshmark listing next time.  It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

mateng04 said:


> *Item Name: Fendi 2jours Medium bordeaux
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller ID: olliebbear
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-MEDIU...AFFIANO-VITELLO-LEATHER-1500-New/273665820775
> 
> Please help me authenticate this Fendi 2jours. I offered to buy it at ebay. Seller has no proof of authenticity but he has good ratings in ebay but hasn't sold any luxury items. *


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good so far...just need to see the other side of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

prislee47 said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention the source.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini Selleria in Burgundy
> Seller Name on Mercari: Brenda
> Link: https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m49186904844/?ref=search_results


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see a clear, close up, straight on pic of the serial number and the Selleria metal tag


----------



## nhp5023

*Item Name: Fendi Scarf
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: hajrak
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-scarf-5c3dee0dc2e9fe01d8395cda*

Hi, would you help me in seeing if this listing is authentic? It's a Fendi scarf. I'm asking the seller for a clearer picture of the hologram. Hopefully the seller will upload it soon.


----------



## mateng04

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good so far...just need to see the other side of the RFID tag to confirm...



Sorry not sure what you're looking for. Can you give me an example


----------



## mateng04

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good so far...just need to see the other side of the RFID tag to confirm...



Is it this one? Just so I can ask the seller. Thanks.


----------



## mateng04

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good so far...just need to see the other side of the RFID tag to confirm...




Sorry to bug you again. Is this the other side of this picture? Thanks


----------



## accio sacculus

mateng04 said:


> Sorry to bug you again. Is this the other side of this picture? Thanks


Yes, the underside of this RFID tag.  Thank you


----------



## mateng04

accio sacculus said:


> Yes, the underside of this RFID tag.  Thank you



Thank you. I will ask the seller hopefully he respond right away so I can have a peace of mind and pay for it.


----------



## nhp5023

*Item Name: Fendi Scarf
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: hajrak
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-authentic-scarf-5c3d5c992e1478a27eb2c2e7*
*https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-large-blanket-scarf-5c4559c504e33da9696d17e2

Hi, this seller has 2 more listing for Fendi scarfs that I really like to get for my wife, but I'm also not sure about its authenticity. Would you take a look? Thanks a lot.*


----------



## nhp5023

Sorry for all the posts, I actually have another two of the FENDI scarfs that I'm looking to buy. Hoping that you can provide some input on its authenticity. It's so hard to know when it comes to scarfs...
*
Item Name: Fendi scarf zucca| Unisex classic | 100% wool
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: ghelena13
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-scarf-zucca-Unisex-classic-100-wool-5b5d21a42beb79b185f6940a*

*Item Name: NWOT Fendi Grey Logo Scarf
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: treasuretr0V
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/NWOT-Fendi-Grey-Logo-Scarf-5ae614cd8df4703f0d3111cc*


----------



## karenw00

accio sacculus said:


> It looks good


Thank you so much!!! I really appreciate what you are doing here—it’s amazing


----------



## mateng04

accio sacculus said:


> Yes, the underside of this RFID tag.  Thank you



Here you go.


----------



## Jazz3507

Hi,
During a lawsuit, an ex friend of my daughters was ordered to have her Fendi Bag professionally restored. We have been provided with the receipts of the reputable restoration company that was used. However, I believe we have been swindelled, as the bag looks different to the bag that was damaged.
My daughter is unwell at the moment, so I don’t really want to bring this up to her but I’ve attached some pictures for reference.
The bag was a gift from her aunt and this is the said “bag” now.
Thanks for helping!


----------



## lucab

hi, i really need help autenticate this fendi wallet, i dont' know the model and anything else, it looks a bit fake to me


----------



## Clarissa4

*Item Name: *Fendi Kan I bag
*Item number: 8059974322368
Seller: *Reebonz

Hi, I just wanted to make sure what I received is authenticate. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Korky

Hi 
I just wondered if it’s possible for you to look at this bag and tell me if it’s authentic
I purchased the bag so there is no link but I will add the photographs 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Korky

Korky said:


> Hi
> I just wondered if it’s possible for you to look at this bag and tell me if it’s authentic
> I purchased the bag so there is no link but I will add the photographs
> Thanks in advance


Extra photographs


----------



## Korky

Final pics sorry for so many


----------



## IrishMae

Item name: FENDI 2JOURS in beige Patent Item code: 8BH253 M5Q Hi! I got this bag from a friend just want to make sure I got a good deal.   Also, this bag has both RFID and hologram. Is this possible?


----------



## icedamericano

*hi everyone, first time posting so i hope im doing this right. it's my first time purchasing any designer bag, so im wondering if this fendi is real or not. thanks so much! 

name: vintage fendi zucca baguette
link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323672453479












the ff logo on the zipper seems too thin, the leather in the lining looks a little too dark? and im not sure if real vintage baguettes have 'fendi' inscribed on the metal closure?

once again thanks for the help!!*


----------



## luk4s

Hi guys,

I recently bought this Karlito Backpack and I would really appreciate it if somebody could prove the authenticity.

Item Name: Fendi 'Karlito' Backpack
Link: https://www.fendi.com/hk-en/man/bags/backpacks/p-7VZ0169Q4F05FW


----------



## IrishMae

Hi again! Can you please help me authenicate this beaute. Got it from a friend, just making sure I had a great deal. 

Item name: FENDI 2 JOURS small/petite in Patent Yellow
Item code: 8BH253 M5Q

Also, would it be possible to have both RFID and hologram sticker?


----------



## sandpalast

Hello, thanks in advance for help authenticating this bag.
Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular


----------



## sandpalast

And a few more photos.
Thank you very much!


----------



## mwinkelm3

Hello,
I purchased this from a consignment shop.  I'm pretty sure it is vintage but have no idea of the age.  I found a similar bag on an on-line auction (see below) but other then that I am having trouble locating any other information for it.  Also, can someone please authenticate it?  My bag is in pristine condition with the plastic still on the inside plate.  
*Item Name: ?  mini baguette? not really sure of name
Item Number: 24088BR133029
Link:  This is not my bag but looks exactly like what I have. https://www.ebth.com/items/9431965-fendi-zucca-red-and-black-canvas-and-leather-mini-baguette*


----------



## Marilla

Please could you authenticate this Fendi Zucca baguette I bought in a thrift shop. Thank you.


----------



## capuccinooverlatte

Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag:

*Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Handbag Leather Large
Item Number: 37316/210
Seller ID: NA (Rebag)
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-fendi-2jours-handbag-leather-large3948938542

TIA!*


----------



## VERGNAUD

Bonjour, 
Je need  help to authentificate this B-Bag... cause I’m not sure ... Thank you for your help if you can...


----------



## MM1565

Hi Authenticators!

Seeking your input on this FASHIONPHILE listing.

Item Name: Calfskin Small By The Way Satchel Black
Item #:  317154
Seller Name:  Fashionphile 
Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-small-by-the-way-satchel-black-317154

Thank you for your time!!

Mary


----------



## Speedah

Item name: Fendi Saffiano Zippered Wallet
Seller Name: My Sister's Closet (Consignment Store)
(No link, in person)

This looks good to me but would love a second opinion on this. Thank you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi, I'm looking into buying my first baguette. What do you think of this one?
*Item Name: Fendi Baguette 
Item Number: 8BR000 00NY1 F0QA1 (I think?)
Seller ID: jpl1315 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blac...a:g:O4gAAOSwzExcV5rl:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

No pics of the hologram, and the authenticity card looks too modern... Otherwise looks good.

thanks!*


----------



## MM1565

MM1565 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Seeking your input on this FASHIONPHILE listing.
> 
> Item Name: Calfskin Small By The Way Satchel Black
> Item #:  317154
> Seller Name:  Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-small-by-the-way-satchel-black-317154
> 
> Thank you for your time!!
> 
> Mary


Never mind...item sold


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

susanagonzc said:


> Hi, I'm looking into buying my first baguette. What do you think of this one?
> *Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Item Number: 8BR000 00NY1 F0QA1 (I think?)
> Seller ID: jpl1315
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blac...a:g:O4gAAOSwzExcV5rl:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> No pics of the hologram, and the authenticity card looks too modern... Otherwise looks good.
> 
> thanks!*



These are some of the pictures from the listing. I've requested the serial number and the magnetic closure from the inside. What puts me off is that it seems in excellent condition and very cheap. The authenticity card doesn't say "baguette", but I don't know if that's normal.

Thanks again. It would be my first designer bag so I'm just making sure it is real.


----------



## Ara fortaleza

Please help, i'm planning to buy a fendi purse from tradesy, help me autheticate please
*FendiZucchino Mama Baguette Black Canvas*
* Shoulder Bag*
*Item #: 24819865*
*Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucchino-mama-baguette-black-canvas-shoulder-bag/24819865/*


----------



## Mobee100

Looking to get this Fendi bag authenticated. Found it while cleaning my grandmother's house and she has no idea where she bought it from. It doesn't have a serial number or a holographic label.


----------



## Afreen19

Hi, is this authentic? Any help is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## kerstinmaria

Hi!

I was wondering if someone could please take a look at this Fendi card holder?

Thank you in advance!

*Item Name: Colorblock Leather Card Holder
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/fendi-colorblock-leather-card-holder-BdpXvb0auCg
Attach photos:*


----------



## Rachflowerchild

Recently bought this bag and can’t tell based on what I’m seeing online if it authentic or not.


----------



## Rachflowerchild

.


----------



## Emilyc3133

Can someone please authenticate this bag for me?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi,

I bought a baguette on ebay, but I don’T know if it’s authentic. The hardware says Fendi on both sides but one says it facing the front of the bag and the other facing it backwards, so I don’t really know if that’s a good sign or not... also, the flap looks a bit wider on one side giving it a crease on top (see pics of both things).
I have 20 days to return it and I’m really unsure.


----------



## iv4eto_k

Hi, all. I am interested in a Fendi Baguette but not sure if it's real. Please assist me. I know the pictures in the post are not great but i hope they are enough.

Fendi Baguette in denim
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Baguette-53c060503ddfd4227a02b8ed


----------



## Tijana

Hello I woul like someone to authenticace this beautiful mink Fendi.


----------



## tundera

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I please need help to authenticate this bag I've just bought in a second hand shop
*Item Name: Unknown
Item Number: 2288-26488-98
Seller ID: none
Link: none*
It's a Fendi Roma nylon bag ..
Thank you to anyone that will help!


----------



## CalKoli12

Hello 

I need help authenticating a Fendi sunglasses I want to purchase at Tradesy.

Thank you.


----------



## melsig

Hi,

I need to authenticate this Peekaboo.  I purchased this from a major department store in 2017 and never questioned its authenticity, but a consignment store said they could not verify its authenticity.  I'm looking for a second opinion.  Thank you!  

Fendi Whipstitch Regular Peekaboo.  I believe this was FW16.


----------



## melsig

I couldn't fit all of the images on the first post:







Thanks.


----------



## kmb308

Hello! Would love someone’s opinion on this purse.

Item name: Zucca Mini Chef Bag
Buying from someone locally.


----------



## melsig

Re-posting with correct format (sorry):

Item Name:  Fendi Regular Whipstitch Peekaboo
Link: Not available, purchased from local store
Photos attached


----------



## RueMonge

melsig said:


> Re-posting with correct format (sorry):
> 
> Item Name:  Fendi Regular Whipstitch Peekaboo
> Link: Not available, purchased from local store
> Photos attached
> View attachment 4348553
> View attachment 4348554
> View attachment 4348555
> View attachment 4348556
> View attachment 4348557
> View attachment 4348558
> View attachment 4348560
> View attachment 4348561
> View attachment 4348563
> View attachment 4348564



I'm not the authenticator, but it may matter what store you purchased from. I would add that, and be patient, she pops in when she can.


----------



## .aj.

Hi there would love some help on authenticating this bag:

Fendi Monster Tote
Seller: private











Thank you!


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can I ask for help with the authentication of this  bag?

Item name: Fendi Mini Peekboo
Color:Orange


----------



## rednailed

Hi, Thank you for sharing your expertise! what do you think about this Fendi Zucchino? Serial number being crooked is making me question the authenticity. Purchased from poshmark, I also question the dust bag it came in. Having said that I do think this is a more vintage bag if it is authentic. Attaching photos and the original posting link. Thank you for your time! https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-zucca-beigebrown-canvas-shoulder-bag-5ba7fca7194dad08fc7894e5


----------



## Cover Girl

Hey guys!

I think this will be an obvious one, but please, please put my mind at rest. It’s the lining, specifically the crap in the pocket...
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## melsig

RueMonge said:


> I'm not the authenticator, but it may matter what store you purchased from. I would add that, and be patient, she pops in when she can.



Thank you so much!  

To reply to you and to the Authenticator - I ended up hiring an authenticator to look at the bag, so I no longer need it authenticated on this forum.  Thank you!


----------



## Kalinansa

I really just have a quick question My bag has a silver serial number stamped in the interior of the pocket however it only has 12 digits. I’ve seen elsewhere that authentic Fendi bags have 15 to 17 digits. Could mine be a fake? Thank you in advance for your help. I apologize for posting this twice. I’m new to the forum and has no idea what I was doing!


----------



## Teresahilt122

Is this authentic? Thank you


----------



## SashaStorm

*
Hello! I recently purchased this Fendi bag on eBay from a Japanese seller. I know the laws in Japan are very strict with seller preloved items. Just to be on the safe side (my first purchase) I wanted to be sure that this is authentic. Let me know if I should post more pictures! Thanks 





*


----------



## frances30

Hi,  could you please authentic and name this bag for me please.

I have had it for over 20 years.

Thank you


----------



## jfmbh200

Hello, could you kindly help me to authentic this Fendi bag. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tundera

up


----------



## Fanco

Hello guys ! Does anyone know If This vintage fendi baguette is authentic ?? I can not go all the way to Fendi to ask them . It will save me a lot of time if someone knows. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Fanco

here are picture of the bag i bought? really need your help


----------



## Nehaas

Good evening,
I bought these shoes and I want to make sure that they are authentic.
*Item Name: fendi mania sneakers
Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223413595602*
*
*


----------



## Scyall

Hi!
Can you please help me authenticate this bag?


----------



## accio sacculus

icedamericano said:


> *hi everyone, first time posting so i hope im doing this right. it's my first time purchasing any designer bag, so im wondering if this fendi is real or not. thanks so much!
> 
> name: vintage fendi zucca baguette
> link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.ca/ulk/itm/323672453479
> View attachment 4325487
> View attachment 4325488
> View attachment 4325489
> View attachment 4325490
> View attachment 4325491
> View attachment 4325492
> View attachment 4325493
> View attachment 4325494
> View attachment 4325495
> View attachment 4325496
> 
> 
> the ff logo on the zipper seems too thin, the leather in the lining looks a little too dark? and im not sure if real vintage baguettes have 'fendi' inscribed on the metal closure?
> 
> once again thanks for the help!!*


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

luk4s said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently bought this Karlito Backpack and I would really appreciate it if somebody could prove the authenticity.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 'Karlito' Backpack
> Link: https://www.fendi.com/hk-en/man/bags/backpacks/p-7VZ0169Q4F05FW
> View attachment 4325643
> View attachment 4325644
> View attachment 4325646
> View attachment 4325647
> View attachment 4325648
> View attachment 4325649
> View attachment 4325650
> View attachment 4325654
> View attachment 4325655
> View attachment 4325656


It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

IrishMae said:


> Hi again! Can you please help me authenicate this beaute. Got it from a friend, just making sure I had a great deal.
> 
> Item name: FENDI 2 JOURS small/petite in Patent Yellow
> Item code: 8BH253 M5Q
> 
> Also, would it be possible to have both RFID and hologram sticker?
> View attachment 4325676
> 
> View attachment 4325677
> View attachment 4325678
> View attachment 4325679
> View attachment 4325680
> View attachment 4325681
> View attachment 4325682
> View attachment 4325683
> View attachment 4325684
> View attachment 4325687


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

mwinkelm3 said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this from a consignment shop.  I'm pretty sure it is vintage but have no idea of the age.  I found a similar bag on an on-line auction (see below) but other then that I am having trouble locating any other information for it.  Also, can someone please authenticate it?  My bag is in pristine condition with the plastic still on the inside plate.
> *Item Name: ?  mini baguette? not really sure of name
> Item Number: 24088BR133029
> Link:  This is not my bag but looks exactly like what I have. https://www.ebth.com/items/9431965-fendi-zucca-red-and-black-canvas-and-leather-mini-baguette*


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

capuccinooverlatte said:


> Hi, can you please help me authenticate this bag:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi 2Jours Handbag Leather Large
> Item Number: 37316/210
> Seller ID: NA (Rebag)
> Link: https://shop.rebag.com/collections/...-fendi-2jours-handbag-leather-large3948938542
> 
> TIA!*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front & back of the RFID tag to confirm.


----------



## accio sacculus

Nehaas said:


> Good evening,
> I bought these shoes and I want to make sure that they are authentic.
> *Item Name: fendi mania sneakers
> Link:https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/223413595602
> *


Is there a serial number inside the shoe?  Without something more, it's really hard to tell with shoes, unless there is a heat stamp


----------



## accio sacculus

MM1565 said:


> Hi Authenticators!
> 
> Seeking your input on this FASHIONPHILE listing.
> 
> Item Name: Calfskin Small By The Way Satchel Black
> Item #:  317154
> Seller Name:  Fashionphile
> Link:  https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-small-by-the-way-satchel-black-317154
> 
> Thank you for your time!!
> 
> Mary



Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Speedah said:


> Item name: Fendi Saffiano Zippered Wallet
> Seller Name: My Sister's Closet (Consignment Store)
> (No link, in person)
> 
> This looks good to me but would love a second opinion on this. Thank you!
> View attachment 4331248
> View attachment 4331249
> View attachment 4331250
> View attachment 4331251
> View attachment 4331252


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

susanagonzc said:


> Hi, I'm looking into buying my first baguette. What do you think of this one?
> *Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Item Number: 8BR000 00NY1 F0QA1 (I think?)
> Seller ID: jpl1315
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blac...a:g:O4gAAOSwzExcV5rl:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> No pics of the hologram, and the authenticity card looks too modern... Otherwise looks good.
> 
> thanks!*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number printed in silver ink on the interior lining to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

Ara fortaleza said:


> Please help, i'm planning to buy a fendi purse from tradesy, help me autheticate please
> *FendiZucchino Mama Baguette Black Canvas*
> * Shoulder Bag*
> *Item #: 24819865*
> *Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucchino-mama-baguette-black-canvas-shoulder-bag/24819865/*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Mobee100 said:


> Looking to get this Fendi bag authenticated. Found it while cleaning my grandmother's house and she has no idea where she bought it from. It doesn't have a serial number or a holographic label.


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

kerstinmaria said:


> Hi!
> 
> I was wondering if someone could please take a look at this Fendi card holder?
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Colorblock Leather Card Holder
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/fendi-colorblock-leather-card-holder-BdpXvb0auCg
> Attach photos:*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

tundera said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum and I please need help to authenticate this bag I've just bought in a second hand shop
> *Item Name: Unknown
> Item Number: 2288-26488-98
> Seller ID: none
> Link: none*
> It's a Fendi Roma nylon bag ..
> Thank you to anyone that will help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347281
> View attachment 4347281
> View attachment 4347281


Thank you for using the correct format to post a request.  It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

melsig said:


> I couldn't fit all of the images on the first post:
> 
> View attachment 4348363
> View attachment 4348365
> View attachment 4348366
> View attachment 4348368
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Which department store did you purchase this from?


----------



## accio sacculus

kmb308 said:


> Hello! Would love someone’s opinion on this purse.
> 
> Item name: Zucca Mini Chef Bag
> Buying from someone locally.
> 
> View attachment 4348479
> View attachment 4348480
> View attachment 4348481
> View attachment 4348482


It's fake!


----------



## frances30

*If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*

*Item Name (if you know it):    NOT KNOWN
Link (if available, if not, provide source):    N/A
Attach photos*  - PLEASE SEE ATTACHED

I didn't use the above format in my previous post, apologies.

My bag is not for sale on an auction site.  I've had it for around 20 years, it was a gift.

I'd be very grateful if it could be authenticated.   Thank you.


----------



## melsig

accio sacculus said:


> Which department store did you purchase this from?



Thank you so much for this - I really appreciate it.  This issue is pending, and I don't wish to post publicly about it yet.  When I originally decided to submit these pics to the Authenticate Fendi thread, I was really just looking for reassurance from you that the bag is authentic.  I know better now.  I will follow-up once I can.  Let's just say for the moment that I currently have a serious headache.


----------



## SilverFlame

Hi, I would like to ask for your kind help to authenticate this small Fendi 2Jours bag. 

Item name: small Fendi 2Jours
Item number: N/A
Source: bought from a private seller
Link: N/A

Please see attached pics for further details


----------



## Aardvark73

Hello! I was looking at this bag....the listing seems to have all of the requirements needed for authentication. Would someone please confirm whether or not this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance!....and happy Sunday! 


Item Name: Selleria Buckle Hobo
Item Number: HA02363
Seller ID: Modaselle, Vancouver, BC Canada
Link: 
https://www.modaselle.com/fendi-selleria-buckle-hobo-ha02363/


----------



## Nehaas

accio sacculus said:


> Is there a serial number inside the shoe?  Without something more, it's really hard to tell with shoes, unless there is a heat stamp


Where can I find the serial number?and the heat stamp


----------



## kerstinmaria

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!


----------



## Aardvark73

Ok....so shortly after I posted this, I broke down and bought it....LOL Wish me luck! 



Aardvark73 said:


> Hello! I was looking at this bag....the listing seems to have all of the requirements needed for authentication. Would someone please confirm whether or not this bag is authentic? Thanks in advance!....and happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> Item Name: Selleria Buckle Hobo
> Item Number: HA02363
> Seller ID: Modaselle, Vancouver, BC Canada
> Link:
> https://www.modaselle.com/fendi-selleria-buckle-hobo-ha02363/


----------



## pepay24

Hi! Newbie here... Please help me authenticate my fendi backpack & may i know the name of this bag? This is gift to me from USA. thank you in advance☺
Item Name: Not known
Link:N/A
Attach Photos: Please see attached


----------



## Aardvark73

Update! I received my bag today!!!! In my original post, I attached a link to the listing, The listing had photos that could be magnified so I did not attach those separately because the magnification feature would be lost (which I thought may be helpful). Anyway, as an adjunct to those photos, I found the leather tab with serial numbers inside the zippered pocket  on the opposite side of the pocket (where the holographic tab.is....which indeed does not peel off). I have attached a photo of this tab. I have not yet removed the security tag from the bag as I am awaiting a reply from the experts here. 



Aardvark73 said:


> Ok....so shortly after I posted this, I broke down and bought it....LOL Wish me luck!


----------



## jfmbh200

Sorry for using the wrong format before. I just corrected it, and please kindly help me
authenticate it. Thank you in advance.
The serial stamp number in the bag is:2308-26424-099
*
Item Name (if you know it): N/A
Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A
Attach photos*


----------



## sj1208

Hello everyone,

If possible I would love to have this wallet authenticated. It was purchased at a thrift store and want to make sure if it is authentic or not, given that I have never seen that logo (down right corner) before.

Thank you very much,
Sophie
*Item Name: *N/A
*Item Number: *2804-8M0000-WTH-079
*Seller ID: *N/A
*Link: *N/A


----------



## RueMonge

jfmbh200 said:


> Sorry for using the wrong format before. I just corrected it, and please kindly help me
> authenticate it. Thank you in advance.
> The serial stamp number in the bag is:2308-26424-099
> *
> Item Name (if you know it): N/A
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A
> Attach photos*
> View attachment 4362884
> View attachment 4362885
> View attachment 4362886
> View attachment 4362887
> View attachment 4362888
> View attachment 4362889
> View attachment 4362890
> View attachment 4362891
> View attachment 4362892



I'm not the authenticator, but when she pops in she will want to know the source of the bag. Where did you get it. Believe it or not, this can help.


----------



## Vkol

Can anyone help authenticate this chashmere baguette bag! It was authenticated by an online site but I’m still a bit unsure about it! I bought it off eBay and want to ensure it’s not fake.


----------



## Czarinaolivia

Hello fellow fashion lovers! I got these Fendi boots as a hand me down and I was just wondering if anyone could help me authenticate it? Thank you very much and have a nice day! 

No receipt, dust bag or authentication card provided


----------



## MM1565

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic


Thank you!!

Appreciate you taking the time to look.

Mary


----------



## kittypong

Hello,
I have owned this Fendi for a long time.  I was under the assumption it was real, but now I am wondering if it is a fake?

Please help if you can.

Thank you


----------



## Prislena

Hello dears! PLEASE help to indicate my Fendi Magic Bag. 
All logos are readable, serial number is on, but Hologram is missing (maybe pilled off, cause I bought it preloved).Black label inside of pocket without number. Only text with yellow FENDI logo.
Please help to authentificate!


----------



## Simora

*Hello, thank you in advance for any help. 

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Regular
Item Number: 392257983081
Seller ID: dabab-21
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Peekaboo-Regular-Calf-Leather-Greige-Handbag-Authentic/392257983081*
*
I messaged the seller for pics of the rfid/hologram/serial no., but they never got back to me.*


----------



## tally2ball

Item Name: Fendi Nappa Regular Peekaboo Dove Grey
Item #: 294769
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-regular-peekaboo-dove-294769












My concerns are that the RFID had already been cut off before I received the bag and the number on the authentication card does not match the serial number on the leather strip.  I hope I am being paranoid! 

Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## tally2ball

tally2ball said:


> Item Name: Fendi Nappa Regular Peekaboo Dove Grey
> Item #: 294769
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-regular-peekaboo-dove-294769
> View attachment 4374556
> View attachment 4374557
> View attachment 4374558
> View attachment 4374559
> View attachment 4374561
> View attachment 4374562
> View attachment 4374564
> View attachment 4374565
> View attachment 4374567
> View attachment 4374568
> 
> 
> My concerns are that the RFID has been cut off when I received the bag and the number on the authentication card does not match the serial number on the leather strip.  I hope I am being paranoid!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## tally2ball

Here are the rest of the pictures:


----------



## Cutiebag

Hey guys! I'm just really curious; how often do you see replica bags on Tradesy or Rue La La, or Ebay selling Fendi?


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello!
I am a new avid Fendi, Moschino, and Burberry fan. But I saw something on ebay that is selling this Feni Kan I bag. Can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks for your help! Seller says that she bought this from Tradsey and is 100% authentic, but I just want to make sure!


----------



## BagLover2334

Hello!

Here are more pictures of the serial tag. Seller says that Kan I bags do not have the hologram tabs! Not sure but thank you for the help!


----------



## Lovemango

Hi, new to the purseblog. I bought the fendi mon treasor from Mercari. Seller has great review and collection. Overall the bag look good, My biggest concern is the ff logo engraved on the hardware on the thin leather strap. They are not smoothed and one of it the ff logo touch each other... 
Name: Fendi mon Treasor
Link: 
https://item.mercari.com/gl/m73601167831/


----------



## Lovemango

Lovemango said:


> Hi, new to the purseblog. I bought the fendi mon treasor from Mercari. Seller has great review and collection. Overall the bag look good, My biggest concern is the ff logo engraved on the hardware on the thin leather strap. They are not smoothed and one of it the ff logo touch each other...
> Name: Fendi mon Treasor
> Link:
> https://item.mercari.com/gl/m73601167831/



A few more pictures. Thanks a lot for your help!!


----------



## jane.doe

*I need help in authenticating this bag, would really appreciate your help. 

Item Name : Fendi Roma  Bucket Bag & Wallet
Link (if available, if not, provide source): carousell Ph
Attach photos*


----------



## Magarilova

Hello! Help me please to authenticate this bag. 
*Item Name: Fendi Kan I F
Item Number: 8BT284-2IH-198-0501
Seller ID: Italian instagram page
Link: none*
Thank you sooo much for help!


----------



## sunshineandlollipops

Hi there, Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Got it from a seller on LetGo last week. The seams on the inside were ripped but I want to only get it fixed if its authentic but not too sure because of the buckles.

Item Name: Fendi Vintage Zucca Bag (not sure exact name but if anyone knows please do share!)
Serial Number: None inside only on the buckle but not sure if that counts, no RFID, no holo 
Purchased: From Letgo, random seller, listing is taken out 

See attached pictures. If you need more pictures please let me know! Thanks!!


----------



## summerstorm

I bought a roman leather peekaboo from ebay seller id is finn0983, but I am not sure if this is authentic..help me to verify this bag


----------



## tundera

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format to post a request.  It looks good


thank you!


----------



## Fanco

Hi everyone,

I would love to have this fendi baguette authenticated. It was purchased on a second hand website (in France, it's called vinted) the seller told me it is authentic but she has no proof, so I want to make sure she's not lying to me. I bought it and I have a short delay to validate the transaction and to have the possibility to send it back (and get my money back) if there's a problem with the bag. I will really appreciate your help

Thank you very much,
Melanie 

*Item Name: *N/A
*Item Number: N/A ... no item number. no serial numbers or holograms inside*
*Seller ID: *N/A
*Link: *N/A


----------



## Lisakdy

Hi! I’m having a hard time trying to find an exact match to authenticate this bag. I’m hoping the experts on this forum can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Juliawgal

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Juliawgal

Hello all,

I am a noob here and trying to figure out how to post pix to authenticate a bag.. actually I am trying to figure out even how to make any post using my iPhone. So excuse me if I am doing this wrong. Thanks!

I would like to see if anyone can authenticate a Fendi bag for me. It was given to me to sell from soMeone consigning it, but she herself got it from a resale shop. 

I am not sure what kind of Fendi bag it is, assuming it is real, but I think it’s a “Zucca”? It is cloth with leather trim. I will try to post the pics now, but I don’t have the bag anymore because I sold it to someone who is saying it isn’t real. 

If I am posting in the wrong place or in the wrong way, would someone please let me know? Thanks! - Julia


----------



## danieladb

Hello experts, 
can you please help me authenticate this peekaboo. 
Thank you. 
*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo 
Seller ID: isabste88
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pe...017157?hash=item4b613e4185:g:5ckAAOSwklxch9LE*
*Thank you. *


----------



## kellycat2

Can someone please help me authenticate this I’m a big noob


----------



## ColetteGoet

Lovemango said:


> A few more pictures. Thanks a lot for your help!!


Hi, i just uploaded a logo fendi Bag myself. Your serial Number on the one tag looks different then my pictures. Also with me the tag is glued and I can feel the RFID inside... but to be honest I’m not sure if its a real


----------



## gOTHIC86

Hello experts,
I purchased this bag 2 months ago from a seller in shopee. I bought a dior bag from her years ago and it was authentic so I kinda trusted her. I recently found out that got scammed and was sold with fake shoes (thanks to this website) that i bought from another seller. I need your help again to authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.
Item name: Fendi Peekaboo mini
Link: the seller deleted the listing
I bought the bag without strap.


----------



## ColetteGoet

*fake or real? Please help me out! 
I bought it on a second-hand app but don’t know if it’s a real one. The RFID label is not open on the sides. 
Item Name: Fendi Kan I logo Bag*


----------



## snickabar

*Item Name:
AUTHENTIC RARE FENDI XXL METALLIC SHOPPER SATCHEL BROWN TOTE CARRYALL BAG
Item Number:153419761242
Seller ID: abawinful
Link:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PER-SATCHEL-BROWN-TOTE-CARRYALL-BAG-/15341976 1242&ved=2ahUKEwjRvtvSl6rhAhWCl-AKHcqzBf0QFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0fUL9bGa0bmNRWBjQulRDJ*


----------



## snickabar

snickabar said:


> *Item Name:
> AUTHENTIC RARE FENDI XXL METALLIC SHOPPER SATCHEL BROWN TOTE CARRYALL BAG
> Item Number:153419761242
> Seller ID: abawinful
> Link:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PER-SATCHEL-BROWN-TOTE-CARRYALL-BAG-/15341976 1242&ved=2ahUKEwjRvtvSl6rhAhWCl-AKHcqzBf0QFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0fUL9bGa0bmNRWBjQulRDJ*





snickabar said:


> *Item Name:
> AUTHENTIC RARE FENDI XXL METALLIC SHOPPER SATCHEL BROWN TOTE CARRYALL BAG
> Item Number:153419761242
> Seller ID: abawinful
> Link:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PER-SATCHEL-BROWN-TOTE-CARRYALL-BAG-/15341976 1242&ved=2ahUKEwjRvtvSl6rhAhWCl-AKHcqzBf0QFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0fUL9bGa0bmNRWBjQulRDJ*





snickabar said:


> *Item Name:
> AUTHENTIC RARE FENDI XXL METALLIC SHOPPER SATCHEL BROWN TOTE CARRYALL BAG
> Item Number:153419761242
> Seller ID: abawinful
> Link:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PER-SATCHEL-BROWN-TOTE-CARRYALL-BAG-/15341976 1242&ved=2ahUKEwjRvtvSl6rhAhWCl-AKHcqzBf0QFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0fUL9bGa0bmNRWBjQulRDJ
> 
> Hello all! I'm new to this which is likely painfully clear m looking for authentication assistance with this auction purchase. Seller offering me an authentication from Caroldiva but I decided to shoot my shot with yall! Thanks in advance  *


----------



## snickabar

ColetteGoet said:


> *fake or real? Please help me out!
> I bought it on a second-hand app but don’t know if it’s a real one. The RFID label is not open on the sides.
> Item Name: Fendi Kan I logo Bag*


That bag is gorgeous! I hope it's authentic!! Good luck!


----------



## Juliawgal

Hello all!

I'm a total noob, and I have read the guidelines, and I am so, so sorry, but still don't understand how to post right into the Authenticate this Fendi thread.  When I click into the Fendi thread, I see no button or icon that says "Post."  So I am posting here, but if this is not correct, can someone please let me know exactly how to post a post directly into the correct place in the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread?   Please just don't delete my post without telling me how to post in the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread, I beg you!  Thanks so much!  - Juliawgal

I need this cloth and leather Fendi bag authenticated. 
*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
*Item Name (if you know   it):   A Fendi bag, I think it's a Zucca.

Link (if available, if not, provide source): n/a
Attach photos*   (Please see attached). There is no authenticity card. I got it from someone who got it from a resale shop. Thanks!!

Photos attached.
*----------------------------------------------------------

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**

*Additional notes:
If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*

*

PLEASE NOTE:*


Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.


Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.


Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.


Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.


Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.


Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted. 


Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread. 
*Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.* 



*Disclaimer*

All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.

For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ColetteGoet

snickabar said:


> That bag is gorgeous! I hope it's authentic!! Good luck!


Thank you! I really hope its authentic to it gives me a lot of stress


----------



## RueMonge

Juliawgal said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm a total noob, and I have read the guidelines, and I am so, so sorry, but still don't understand how to post right into the Authenticate this Fendi thread.  When I click into the Fendi thread, I see no button or icon that says "Post."  So I am posting here, but if this is not correct, can someone please let me know exactly how to post a post directly into the correct place in the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread?   Please just don't delete my post without telling me how to post in the "Authenticate this Fendi" thread, I beg you!  Thanks so much!  - Juliawgal
> 
> I need this cloth and leather Fendi bag authenticated.
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> *Item Name (if you know   it):   A Fendi bag, I think it's a Zucca.
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): n/a
> Attach photos*   (Please see attached). There is no authenticity card. I got it from someone who got it from a resale shop. Thanks!!
> 
> Photos attached.
> *----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


[/QUOTE]
You are in the right place. If you'll read the thread, you see that the authenticator pops in when she can. Be patient


----------



## Indi666

Hi can someone authenticate my messenger bag please. I have no idea if i have to put it in this thread or make my own one. Just let me know.

Name : fendi messenger zucca bag

Hope someone can help me with this, mind the dirt in the bag.


----------



## XXYY

Hello, can you pleas help me authenticate this Fendi bug. Thanks!


----------



## Sharxo

Hi can you please help authenticate this?


----------



## Lukadadada

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.[


----------



## Lukadadada

Hello i need help
I just found a vintage fendi baguette? That is 15 years old can someone legit check it  i dont know anything about this piece i might sell it


----------



## Juliawgal

You are in the right place. If you'll read the thread, you see that the authenticator pops in when she can. Be patient[/QUOTE]

Thank you, RueMonge!! Will do. I really appreciate your reply.
Thx again,
Julia


----------



## fefe1970

Got this bag from an aunt a couple years ago Fendi Spy. It has been in my closet since. I do have several bags and looking to sell a few and wondering if someone can tell me if this bag is real or not. It looks like alligator, but not sure. I included pictures

Thanks


----------



## fefe1970

fefe1970 said:


> Got this bag from an aunt a couple years ago Fendi Spy. It has been in my closet since. I do have several bags and looking to sell a few and wondering if someone can tell me if this bag is real or not. It looks like alligator, but not sure. I included pictures
> 
> Thanks


Here a few more pictures


----------



## elen203

hello! can you please help me with this bag. is it authentic?


----------



## Alphaghetti

I believe this may be a FENDI Zucca Pattern Bifold Long Wallet 
We got it in a storage locker with other high end items. Sadly there is no card or receipt for a few items, this one included.


----------



## XXYY

Hello, can you please
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 help me authenticate this Fendi bug. Thanks!


----------



## Bagshaven

Item Name: Fendi Zucchino Mama Mimi Bag

Hi there, I need some help to determine on authenticity. The seller informed she is unable to find any serial code imprinted in silver, leather tag label or in hologram tag in the Fendi Zucchino Mini (she bought it about 15 years ago). Is it possible that the silver serial code imprinted be rubbed off over the time? Appreciate your thoughts on this. Thanks.


----------



## Kimmytherat

Hello, please help me authenticate this Fendi backpack.

Item name: Fendi Black Leather Backpack
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-backpack-black-331435
Photos:


----------



## Patty_PT

Hi, Can someone help authenticate this bag as I've planned to buy it from eBay?
Item Name: FENDI Zucca Mamma Baguette Shoulder Bag Brown Black Canvas Leather 
Item Number: 2454/26325/008
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auth-FE...wn-Black-Canvas-Leather-NR13009/382890394776?


----------



## XXYY

Hello, can you help me authenticate this Fendi wallet. Thank you!


----------



## Angelbby

Hi! I want to purchase this vintage fendi. I don’t know the name or anything. I’ve search the web.  Here is the link; https://www.kijiji.ca/v-femme-sac-a...p_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=ios_social


----------



## kathrynleigh

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this mini peekaboo selling on Depop? The seller says she can’t confirm authenticity because she bought it secondhand.. 

http://depop.com/nirvanadianne/nirvanadianne-fendi-peekaboo-mini-i
http://depop.com/nirvanadianne/nirvanadianne-fendi-peekaboo-mini-i-3
http://depop.com/nirvanadianne/nirvanadianne-photos-of-both-sides-of


----------



## midorirocks

Hello, I was wondering if this vintage Fendi briefcase is authentic?  It was given to me as a gift.   There are no other markings or numbers inside the bag or hardware other than what is shown in the photos.


----------



## Kimmytherat

Kimmytherat said:


> Hello, please help me authenticate this Fendi backpack.
> 
> Item name: Fendi Black Leather Backpack
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-backpack-black-331435
> Photos:



No need to have this authenticated, I decided to return it. Thank you.


----------



## Smc2013!

Hi! I purchased this Fendi 3Jours Bag last year on eBay. I no longer have the link, so I am uploading pics.
I never carried it, so I was going to re-list when I noticed that the spelling of RFID was “REID”. I contacted the seller and they said that it was an irregular outlet bag. I should note that they have 100% positive feedback and hundreds of sales. I’m new to the Fendi brand, so I just wanted to check with experts before selling. Thank you, in advance!

Fendi 3Jours
Seller: PeaceOfMind (eBay)
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/7wsjk4ri8amy93b/AAD2Fiukh8ygVPcE32VQuPOIa


----------



## Smc2013!

Here are a few more pics. I hope this helps. If you need more, please, let me know. I’m new to this site. Again, thank you! 
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/p6y4hehxtdd39ds/AAAB4NY4WADChCrnAO3A065Ua


----------



## jemmari

can someone authenticate this bag? thank you


----------



## Inana

My parents gave on 1998 there is no serial number. But this bag still good condition till know. The leather is great. But i dont know this fake or authen


----------



## Inana

Please anybody knows? If my fendi fake or no .my aunty bought this on 98th
There is no serial number or holo. But this bag still im good condition until now. Which is 20years left this bag still on my closet. I ask my niece she said it was fake n she want to buy this bag 80usd.im confused


----------



## Ka$h

Is the FENDI Bag Real or Fake? Authentication Please‼️


----------



## Majuska

Hello everyone,
I am new to this site and would appreciate if I can get your opinion on this FENDI Peekaboo bag


----------



## Danilela

Hi 

I Just bought a Fendi Bag at a Designer Second hand Store but i'm Not Sure If The Bag is real because The serial Number Looks a little bit weird and i have literally no knowledge with fendi bags. It would be great If you Guys Take a Look at it. The owner told me that The bag was 100% real and that they authenticate every item before sale - but i dont know If i should Trust him  The stitches looks legit and the Material feels very good smooth and heavy. So i hope you can Help me!

Thanks!
Daniela


----------



## BaguetteLove

*Item Name : Fendi baguette*
Found this amazing baguette, hopefully mine soon.
Would be so happy if you could take a look


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello! I apologize if I used the wrong format before; I’m correcting that and trying again to reach out for much-needed help. I purchased this bag last year and desperately want to know if it is authentic. The seller, who has 100% positive feedback and hundreds of luxury sales, tells me that it is authentic and that it was originally purchased at an outlet store because of a few irregularities.

*Item Name: Fendi 3Jours Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): eBay seller PeaceOfMind [House Of Brand]
Attach photos:*


----------



## accio sacculus

jfmbh200 said:


> Sorry for using the wrong format before. I just corrected it, and please kindly help me
> authenticate it. Thank you in advance.
> The serial stamp number in the bag is:2308-26424-099
> *
> Item Name (if you know it): N/A
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A
> Attach photos*
> View attachment 4362884
> View attachment 4362885
> View attachment 4362886
> View attachment 4362887
> View attachment 4362888
> View attachment 4362889
> View attachment 4362890
> View attachment 4362891
> View attachment 4362892


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

sj1208 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> If possible I would love to have this wallet authenticated. It was purchased at a thrift store and want to make sure if it is authentic or not, given that I have never seen that logo (down right corner) before.
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Sophie
> *Item Name: *N/A
> *Item Number: *2804-8M0000-WTH-079
> *Seller ID: *N/A
> *Link: *N/A
> View attachment 4362927
> View attachment 4362928
> View attachment 4362929
> View attachment 4362930
> View attachment 4362931
> View attachment 4362932


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

tally2ball said:


> Item Name: Fendi Nappa Regular Peekaboo Dove Grey
> Item #: 294769
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-regular-peekaboo-dove-294769
> View attachment 4374556
> View attachment 4374557
> View attachment 4374558
> View attachment 4374559
> View attachment 4374561
> View attachment 4374562
> View attachment 4374564
> View attachment 4374565
> View attachment 4374567
> View attachment 4374568
> 
> 
> My concerns are that the RFID had already been cut off before I received the bag and the number on the authentication card does not match the serial number on the leather strip.  I hope I am being paranoid!
> 
> Thank you so much for your time!


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

Lovemango said:


> A few more pictures. Thanks a lot for your help!!


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

jane.doe said:


> *I need help in authenticating this bag, would really appreciate your help.
> 
> Item Name : Fendi Roma  Bucket Bag & Wallet
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): carousell Ph
> Attach photos*
> View attachment 4376021
> View attachment 4376021
> View attachment 4376022
> View attachment 4376023
> View attachment 4376024
> View attachment 4376025
> View attachment 4376026
> View attachment 4376027
> View attachment 4376021
> View attachment 4376022
> View attachment 4376023
> View attachment 4376024
> View attachment 4376025
> View attachment 4376026
> View attachment 4376027


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial numbers...


----------



## accio sacculus

Magarilova said:


> Hello! Help me please to authenticate this bag.
> *Item Name: Fendi Kan I F
> Item Number: 8BT284-2IH-198-0501
> Seller ID: Italian instagram page
> Link: none*
> Thank you sooo much for help!


Looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

sunshineandlollipops said:


> Hi there, Could you please help me authenticate this bag? Got it from a seller on LetGo last week. The seams on the inside were ripped but I want to only get it fixed if its authentic but not too sure because of the buckles.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Vintage Zucca Bag (not sure exact name but if anyone knows please do share!)
> Serial Number: None inside only on the buckle but not sure if that counts, no RFID, no holo
> Purchased: From Letgo, random seller, listing is taken out
> 
> See attached pictures. If you need more pictures please let me know! Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4376642
> View attachment 4376643
> View attachment 4376644
> View attachment 4376645
> View attachment 4376646
> View attachment 4376648
> View attachment 4376649
> View attachment 4376650
> View attachment 4376651


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Fanco said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would love to have this fendi baguette authenticated. It was purchased on a second hand website (in France, it's called vinted) the seller told me it is authentic but she has no proof, so I want to make sure she's not lying to me. I bought it and I have a short delay to validate the transaction and to have the possibility to send it back (and get my money back) if there's a problem with the bag. I will really appreciate your help
> 
> Thank you very much,
> Melanie
> 
> *Item Name: *N/A
> *Item Number: N/A ... no item number. no serial numbers or holograms inside
> Seller ID: *N/A
> *Link: *N/A


Need to see the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

danieladb said:


> Hello experts,
> can you please help me authenticate this peekaboo.
> Thank you.
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo
> Seller ID: isabste88
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Pe...017157?hash=item4b613e4185:g:5ckAAOSwklxch9LE
> Thank you. *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, RFID tag and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

gOTHIC86 said:


> Hello experts,
> I purchased this bag 2 months ago from a seller in shopee. I bought a dior bag from her years ago and it was authentic so I kinda trusted her. I recently found out that got scammed and was sold with fake shoes (thanks to this website) that i bought from another seller. I need your help again to authenticate this bag. I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much.
> Item name: Fendi Peekaboo mini
> Link: the seller deleted the listing
> I bought the bag without strap.


IT's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

snickabar said:


> *Item Name:
> AUTHENTIC RARE FENDI XXL METALLIC SHOPPER SATCHEL BROWN TOTE CARRYALL BAG
> Item Number:153419761242
> Seller ID: abawinful
> Link:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...PER-SATCHEL-BROWN-TOTE-CARRYALL-BAG-/15341976 1242&ved=2ahUKEwjRvtvSl6rhAhWCl-AKHcqzBf0QFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw0fUL9bGa0bmNRWBjQulRDJ*


Need to see clear close up pics of the hologram, serial number


----------



## windywu1010

*Item Name (if you know it):
Fendi White Shoulder Strap Studs Rainbow Collection and Beige 8av077
Link (if available, if not, provide source):Tradesy

I just bought a Fendi strap from Tradesy, the authenticity card they gave me miss a part, please help to see if this strap is real or fake, thanks.*


----------



## pecknnibble

Item Name: Micro Peekaboo
Listing: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-micro-peekaboo-iris-360438
Other: I’ve already purchased this from Fashionphile and have attached additional pictures. There was no authenticity card. Thank you!!! [emoji847]


----------



## pecknnibble

pecknnibble said:


> Item Name: Micro Peekaboo
> Listing: https://outlet.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-micro-peekaboo-iris-360438
> Other: I’ve already purchased this from Fashionphile and have attached additional pictures. Thank you!!! [emoji847]
> 
> View attachment 4416262
> View attachment 4416263
> View attachment 4416264
> View attachment 4416265
> View attachment 4416266
> View attachment 4416267
> View attachment 4416268
> View attachment 4416269
> View attachment 4416271
> View attachment 4416272



Additional photos...







Sorry, it was really difficult to get the Fendi tag and serial number but the Fashionphile link has a clearer picture. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Edennordal

Hello can you authentic this for me?
*Item Name: FENDI Zucca pattern shoulder bag.
Item Number: 254188030379
Seller ID: Boom2hanten
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/254188030379 *


----------



## Edennordal

Can you please authenticate this!?
ITEM NAME- FENDI Zucca baguette 
ITEM NUMBER - 333173235639
Seller id - sandrafp7
Link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333173235639


----------



## Edennordal

Can you please authenticate this!?
ITEM NAME- FENDI Zucca baguette 
ITEM NUMBER - 333173235639
Seller id - sandrafp7
Link - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333173235639


----------



## Edennordal

Hello can you please authenticate this 
Item name - FENDI Zucca Pattern Hand Bag Brown
Item number - 333134429313
SKU number - NR11731c (20)
Seller ID- brand_jfa
Link- https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/333134429313


----------



## Hazellovesbags101

ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy


Thank


----------



## Jakikay

Hello! Can you kindly authenticate this Micro Fendi Peekabo please? Thank you!


----------



## Hazellovesbags101

How do I post a bag to be authenticated? I’m new and can’t see where to add post??? Thank you


----------



## RueMonge

Hazellovesbags101 said:


> How do I post a bag to be authenticated? I’m new and can’t see where to add post??? Thank you


Right here in this thread. Include all the info asked for in post one and be patient. The authenticator will pop in when she can.


----------



## Hazellovesbags101

Can anyone authenticate this spy bag I bought on EBay? Everything looks good except no hologram or authenticity cards.... has the 7 knots and lining, tags, serial number look good and the lipstick wand but I’m not 100% sure


----------



## Snqanq

Item name : Fendi Vintage Zucca handbag

Item number : 223498724597
Seller : moonfest

Direct link: 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Vi...y-Bag-strap-/223498724597?txnId=2240266998012


----------



## Snqanq

ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy



            ~~~~~

Can anyone authentic this fendi item pls

Item name: Fendi Vintage bag
Item number: 223498724597
Seller : moonfest

Direct link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Vi...y-Bag-strap-/223498724597?txnId=2240266998012

  ~~~~~~





ldantiques07 said:


> PLEASE HELP
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):* BLACK WOOL BAGUETTE
> *Link (if available):*http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/3828811880.html
> *Attach photos*
> *SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER ITS VINTAGE?
> *
> http://s1130.photobucket.com/user/ldantiques07/slideshow/italy


----------



## casteddu91

Hi is this Fendi bag real? https://aste.catawiki.it/kavels/26327199-fendi-spalmati-borsa-a-mano 
Thanks!


----------



## casteddu91

Will you please help to authenticate this Peekaboo bag?
*Item Name: Fendi SPALMATI 
Item Number: 2305/8BL098/YG1/099
Seller ID: GM-Market
Link:  https://aste.catawiki.it/kavels/26327199-fendi-spalmati-borsa-a-mano 

Thanks*


----------



## arivera0817

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Link (if available, if not, provide source): purchased from instagram user who said she purchased from luxurynextseason.com*
*

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*


----------



## shannonlee226

Hello~!  
can you take a look at this fendi bag and see if it's real please? I am not seeing not even one bag that looks like this.  Did this bag even exist?? Thank you much!!


----------



## arivera0817

arivera0817 said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): purchased from instagram user who said she purchased from luxurynextseason.com
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> View attachment 4421823
> View attachment 4421824
> View attachment 4421825
> View attachment 4421826
> View attachment 4421827
> View attachment 4421828
> View attachment 4421829
> View attachment 4421830
> View attachment 4421831
> View attachment 4421832


 More pics: thanks!!


----------



## arivera0817

arivera0817 said:


> More pics: thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 4421844
> View attachment 4421845
> View attachment 4421846
> View attachment 4421847
> View attachment 4421848
> View attachment 4421849
> View attachment 4421850
> View attachment 4421851
> View attachment 4421852



Sorry forgot to add this one, also is there supposed to be a sticket inside the RFID tag? I dont have any.


----------



## blumster

Good morning,
Can you please tell me if this bag is real?  Thank you!
Item name- Fendi large Baguette
Item number- 163660171748
Seller- Shevivia
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Fendi-Baguette-Black-Lambskin-Leather-Bag/163660171748


----------



## sziel

*Item Name (if you know   it): Fendi Zucca Baguette
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.depop.com/products/jess5555-original-fendi-baguette-from-the/*


----------



## jazminyvette

Hi 
I am thinking of purchasing this bag however i Have some worries about the inner hardware logo plate. Im not sure about the stitching count on it. Seems a bit less than the normal peekaboo however Everything else seems to check out. 

ITEM NAME- FENDI Peekaboo Coral
ITEM NUMBER - 345750
Seller : Fashionphile
Link - https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-coral-pink-345750


----------



## racheldiane

*Hi, I am new to Fendi but have been thinking about getting a By the Way bag for years.  Can someone authenticate this one?
Thanks!

Item Name: FENDI By The Way “Medium” Satchel
Item Number: 352651215828
Seller ID: laber_6560
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-By-The-Way-Medium-Satchel/352651215828

Thank you so much!!*


----------



## readytrendygo

Hey bag lovers, 

I just bought a Fendi Kan I from Ebay and everything looks perfect, I just wanted to check your views on the colour of the suede inside? I have checked the website and it looks a lot browner compared to mine which is dark green (particularly in the first pic). Given the fact that everything else looks perfect, do you think this is down to the bag being originally purchased in 2017 and Fendi might have changed the colour on the interior in the meantime?


----------



## Palimez

i know this is a thread exclusively about bags but id like to know if anyone could tell me the cost of a dress (and/or if its authentic), Is a Fendi Mare Spaghetti Straps Mini Dress Size 42, 
note: the dress its a little faded and worn/washed.
also... if anyone could re-direct me to a forum where i can ask about it ... ill be grateful (: 
thank you in advance!!


----------



## babyskyblue

Hello Authenticator,

Would greatly appreciate your assistance.  Thank you.  I have the bag in person already.

*Item Name:  Fendi Small By The Way
Link (if available, if not, provide source):  From ****** Online (no link)
Photos attached:*


----------



## babyskyblue

*Fendi Small By The Way - *Cont'd


----------



## knockknocker

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## annievintage

Hi all, 

I am going to post a few pictures of an older set of suitcases which has been found during a house dissolution. They wear the Fendi Zucca logo all over but it nowhere says Fendi, so I think it’s fake. The only thing which gives a lead to origin are the combination locks. They say “amiet” so I focused on that. 
http://www.amiet.com/index.php/about-us
“Since 1945 Amiet has been developing and producing locks and accessories for the leather goods industry. Amiet stand for superior quality, long experience and leading technology. All Amiet models are patented worldwide...” So that seems to match to a luxury brand somehow. 
Googling Amiet + suitcase I found several suitcases which have the exact shape as the FF one and many with the same locks but are for example Louis Vuitton or MCM branded. The last two pictures are references to that which I found online and which are stated to be authentic. This confuses me a bit. 
Has anyone ever seen these kind of suitcases and knows something about them? The build quality isn’t what I would expect from a Luxury suitcase nowadays, but maybe times have changed and once this was acceptable. Thanks for any hints. 

Best regards Annie

https://shop.kusera.de/epages/62607625.sf/en_GB/?ViewObjectPath=/Shops/62607625/Products/xda-0091
https://ludwigsbrueder.de/products/lb00145


----------



## babyskyblue

babyskyblue said:


> Hello Authenticator,
> 
> Would greatly appreciate your assistance.  Thank you.  I have the bag in person already.
> 
> *Item Name:  Fendi Small By The Way
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):  From ****** Online (no link)
> Photos attached:*




I know I am missing a couple of pictures of the date code (my apology for missing such in my original post), and here is it:


----------



## Roper1

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.





Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Roper1

Hi,

Would be really grateful if someone would be able to offer advice on a bag which I have recently sold and the buyer has told me that she believes it to be a fake.  It is a Zucca Mama Baguette and was purchased from Off Saks Fifth Avenue in Orlando in 2004.  The buyer commented that it was the strap which initially started her concerns.  It isn't a soft luxurious leather but quite a hard, almost shiny looking strap, the colour of plain chocolate.  Is anyone au fait with this bag who would instantly recognise that feature as being a red flag?  Because of where I purchased it from, I am really shocked to hear that it may be a fake but having researched the matter on Purse Forum, I read a thread about fake Fendi being allegedly sold at Off Saks in the early 2000's.  Any help would be fantastic.  Thank you.


----------



## Lizinos

Item name: Small Zucca Chef Hobo Bag
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-chain-shoulder-bag-5cdb15f0d1aa257d3f27f231

Hello! Please help me authenticate this vintage fendi purse. I bought it from Poshmark. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Saniano

Hi,

I’m hoping someone can help me ☺️. I’ve recently received a vintage Fendi Zucca bag from Etsy.. generally it looks good but I’m just concerned about the authenticity as there’s no stitching on the strap. Please could you kindly advise if this is real or a fake-I’ve included photos of the hardware etc below. Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## Saniano

Here’s a few more of the strap etc x


----------



## Roper1

Hi,
I’m sorry if I haven’t followed the correct format for displaying this item for authenticity purposes.  If you let me know what I have done wrong I will rectify it.  I would be so grateful for your expertise in this matter as I really do not know where else to go for such advice


----------



## Saniano

Just so I’m following the correct format:

Item name: Fendi Zucca Mama Bag
Link: https://www.etsy.com/transaction/16...oEh5xBXkV1&eaid=19100648620&x_eaid=71137431f7

This was the original listing on Etsy.

Photos: Please see photos from my post above.

If you could help authenticate, I would really appreciate it. Thank you so much in advance


----------



## RueMonge

Roper1 said:


> Hi,
> I’m sorry if I haven’t followed the correct format for displaying this item for authenticity purposes.  If you let me know what I have done wrong I will rectify it.  I would be so grateful for your expertise in this matter as I really do not know where else to go for such advice



If you look through this thread, you will see that the authenticator pops in when she can, but is quite busy in her real life. I would suggest your find a paid authentication service to handle this for you.
I believe that authenticate4u is a respected service.  You can google them


----------



## xmaedayx

Please help!


Item: Vintage Fendi Kelly Bag


----------



## Inesdelacamara

I looking to buy a Fendi authentic bag, so I’ll be posting here the multiple bags I’ve found so far on the same site! I hope at least one of them is real. The site is basically the equivalent of a Mexican EBay but with no auctions. It’s hard to guide the sellers to take better quality pictures of the details! If there’s any more pictures you guys need to verify the bags, just let me know. 

1.
*Item Name: Fendi Zucca jacquard baguette 

Link:
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-682209683-bolsa-fendi-vintage-autentica-_JM*

The seller told me the bag doesn’t have the hologram tag, since the bag was purchased before 2004. She says the code on the bag reads: 2262-8BR042-028


----------



## caryn1158

xdearest said:


> View attachment 4063435


Hi was this bag authenticated for you??


----------



## Sharxo

Hi can someone please tell me if this is authentic? This is the serial number that was provided to me AH43509. I found this on Kijiji. Thanks


----------



## huske

Hello authenticator, I just recently purchased this peekaboo from a local store that sells pre-loved handbags. The shop said they only sells authentic goods. I would like to have your professional opinion on my purchased. Thank you so much. Mean a lot to me!

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular
Source: From a local second hand item shop]










*


----------



## huske

huske said:


> Hello authenticator, I just recently purchased this peekaboo from a local store that sells pre-loved handbags. The shop said they only sells authentic goods. I would like to have your professional opinion on my purchased. Thank you so much. Mean a lot to me!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular
> Source: From a local second hand item shop]
> View attachment 4447659
> View attachment 4447660
> View attachment 4447662
> View attachment 4447663
> View attachment 4447667
> View attachment 4447669
> View attachment 4447672
> View attachment 4447673
> View attachment 4447674
> View attachment 4447679
> *



Just a few more detail pics, thank you.


----------



## StyleMile

Hi, Apologies in advance if this is a mistake...is this how I post to this forum--Authenticate This FENDI? I don't see any 'create thread' or 'post thread' button. Only a reply box at the bottom of page 1 of the Authenticate This FENDI forum. And my intention isn't a reply, but a new post with photos. thanks! In more general forums (Fendi--not subforums) there was a post generation button on top...


----------



## RueMonge

StyleMile said:


> Hi, Apologies in advance if this is a mistake...is this how I post to this forum--Authenticate This FENDI? I don't see any 'create thread' or 'post thread' button. Only a reply box at the bottom of page 1 of the Authenticate This FENDI forum. And my intention isn't a reply, but a new post with photos. thanks! In more general forums (Fendi--not subforums) there was a post generation button on top...



Yes, this is where you post. If you read through the thread a little, you'll see the authenticator pops in when she can. Post all the information needed here and be patient.


----------



## StyleMile

RueMonge said:


> Yes, this is where you post. If you read through the thread a little, you'll see the authenticator pops in when she can. Post all the information needed here and be patient.


Thank you!


----------



## StyleMile

*Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Purse
- appears to be a vintage bag-- 1980s or so. *
-no serial #, no serial tag, no card, etc. (was a second hand gift to me). It's in used condition. 
-It's a very "thin" bag with a magnetic flap closure and a very thin strap. There are no logo markings on any of the zippers
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Can't tell if it's real leather or not (doesn't say).


----------



## enza991

Hi,can somone can help me to authenticate this Fendi sac plat?Has no hologram,but has the serial number.Thanks in advance


----------



## kirgo

Hello all, 
I received this Fendi as a gift 14/15 years ago and only used it a couple days. Unsure where it was bought. I do have a black Fendi dust bag that came with it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tchanavia




----------



## Hazellovesbags101

Hazellovesbags101 said:


> Can anyone authenticate this spy bag I bought on EBay? Everything looks good except no hologram or authenticity cards.... has the 7 knots and lining, tags, serial number look good and the lipstick wand but I’m not 100% sure




Can anyone authenticate? Thank you


----------



## franiqueblack

Please help authenticate this Fendi Zucca tote bag.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## mschillizz

I purchased this bag online listed as authentic and vintage. Please tell me the name of this bag or if it’s real. Thank you!


----------



## franiqueblack

Hi, authenticator. Here are more pictures for your reference. 








franiqueblack said:


> View attachment 4464907
> View attachment 4464908
> View attachment 4464909
> 
> 
> 
> Please help authenticate this Fendi Zucca tote bag.
> Thank you in advance.


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I was wondering if you could please authenticate. Purchased at consignment store
Fendi 3 jour
Seller: consignment store


----------



## gabby1987

More pics


----------



## caryn1158

xdearest said:


> Hi Accio, could you help me authenticate my bag please?


Hi xdearest...  I purchased the same bag was this authenticated for you? Was it real or fake? I get so confused reading through all the panels! Any assistance you can provide I would appreciate.


----------



## Carrot79

*Hello!

I recently picked up this beautiful jacket and am wondering if it’s authentic.

Item Name: Not Sure*
*Photos: Attached, including the hologram.*


----------



## simpurseforum

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
*
Item Name: Fendi Zucca Monogram Mama Baguette*
*Item Number: Poshmark*
*Seller ID: some_4_all*
*Link: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Mama-Baguette-5d0a9d22689ebc840206d038*
*Additional Photos: https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-pics-for-Fendi-Mama-Baguette-bag-5d0fb90626219fd2a875d919*


The seller has stated that the serial number has faded due to age.


----------



## *sweet*

Hi Girls! I'd Like to buy this bag but I have a question: is that normal for this style to have The logo printed in The front instead on the metal parts? https://ibb.co/YT2k73y


----------



## accio sacculus

frances30 said:


> *If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it):    NOT KNOWN
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):    N/A
> Attach photos*  - PLEASE SEE ATTACHED
> 
> I didn't use the above format in my previous post, apologies.
> 
> My bag is not for sale on an auction site.  I've had it for around 20 years, it was a gift.
> 
> I'd be very grateful if it could be authenticated.   Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359684
> View attachment 4359685


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

SilverFlame said:


> Hi, I would like to ask for your kind help to authenticate this small Fendi 2Jours bag.
> 
> Item name: small Fendi 2Jours
> Item number: N/A
> Source: bought from a private seller
> Link: N/A
> 
> Please see attached pics for further details
> View attachment 4359920
> View attachment 4359921
> View attachment 4359923
> View attachment 4359924
> View attachment 4359925
> View attachment 4359926
> 
> View attachment 4359927
> View attachment 4359928
> View attachment 4359929


Looks good


----------



## Lavanda2104

Hello All,
I am new to this forum and seems that this forum is very helpful. I am planning to purchase fendi mini peekaboo (attached pic) and would appreciate if any expert can help to authenticate this bag, thks a lot in advance!

Vanda


----------



## accio sacculus

gabby1987 said:


> Hi! I was wondering if you could please authenticate. Purchased at consignment store
> Fendi 3 jour
> Seller: consignment store





gabby1987 said:


> More pics


looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Carrot79 said:


> *Hello!
> 
> I recently picked up this beautiful jacket and am wondering if it’s authentic.
> 
> Item Name: Not Sure
> Photos: Attached, including the hologram.*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

simpurseforum said:


> Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> *
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Monogram Mama Baguette
> Item Number: Poshmark
> Seller ID: some_4_all
> Link: **https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Mama-Baguette-5d0a9d22689ebc840206d038*
> *Additional Photos: https://poshmark.com/listing/Additional-pics-for-Fendi-Mama-Baguette-bag-5d0fb90626219fd2a875d919*
> 
> 
> The seller has stated that the serial number has faded due to age.


Need to see the faded serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

Lavanda2104 said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this forum and seems that this forum is very helpful. I am planning to purchase fendi mini peekaboo (attached pic) and would appreciate if any expert can help to authenticate this bag, thks a lot in advance!
> 
> Vanda


Hello, Welcome to tPF!  Please read post #1 and use the correct format for posting.  Thank you! ☺️


----------



## accio sacculus

huske said:


> Hello authenticator, I just recently purchased this peekaboo from a local store that sells pre-loved handbags. The shop said they only sells authentic goods. I would like to have your professional opinion on my purchased. Thank you so much. Mean a lot to me!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Selleria Regular
> Source: From a local second hand item shop]
> View attachment 4447659
> View attachment 4447660
> View attachment 4447662
> View attachment 4447663
> View attachment 4447667
> View attachment 4447669
> View attachment 4447672
> View attachment 4447673
> View attachment 4447674
> View attachment 4447679
> *


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

StyleMile said:


> *Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Purse
> - appears to be a vintage bag-- 1980s or so. *
> -no serial #, no serial tag, no card, etc. (was a second hand gift to me). It's in used condition.
> -It's a very "thin" bag with a magnetic flap closure and a very thin strap. There are no logo markings on any of the zippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454043
> View attachment 4454043
> View attachment 4454044
> View attachment 4454045
> View attachment 4454046
> View attachment 4454047
> View attachment 4454049
> View attachment 4454053
> View attachment 4454055
> View attachment 4454064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't tell if it's real leather or not (doesn't say).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4454040


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

My apologies for being away for such a long time, Fendi Lovers! I have been unwell for several months and unable to login.  For those of you who have posted without the correct format, please read Post #1 and repost with the correct format.  Thank you for your patience. 
~ accio sacculus


----------



## Lavanda2104

*
Dearest Authenticator,
I am planning to purchase a bag with details below and would very much appreciate if you can help to authenticate the bag.

Item Name (if you know it): fendi mini peekaboo
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Fendi Peekaboo - Micro for HK$13,000 https://hk.carousell.com/p/232626528

Attach photos* 

Much thanks in advance and sorry for posting with wrong format earlier

Vanda


----------



## accio sacculus

Lavanda2104 said:


> *Dearest Authenticator,
> I am planning to purchase a bag with details below and would very much appreciate if you can help to authenticate the bag.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): fendi mini peekaboo
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Fendi Peekaboo - Micro for HK$13,000 https://hk.carousell.com/p/232626528
> 
> Attach photos*
> 
> Much thanks in advance and sorry for posting with wrong format earlier
> 
> Vanda


Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and both sides of the RFID tag


----------



## Lavanda2104

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and both sides of the RFID tag



Hi Accio,
Thks a lot for your quick response, appreciate it! I will get the infos from the seller and share it here again next Tuesday. Thank you

Vanda


----------



## RueMonge

accio sacculus said:


> My apologies for being away for such a long time, Fendi Lovers! I have been unwell for several months and unable to login.  For those of you who have posted without the correct format, please read Post #1 and repost with the correct format.  Thank you for your patience.
> ~ accio sacculus



I hope you have a restful recovery.


----------



## huske

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you soooooo much, you don’t know how much your reply eases my heart. Thanks a million


----------



## huske

Dear Authenticator, 

I am eyeing on this fendi 2jours in turkey blue, could you kindly authenticate this for me? Much thanks and love.

*Item Name: Fendi 2Jours
Source: Local boutique*


----------



## manpursefan

*Hi, I'm purchasing a Lei Selleria bag from a local personal shopper/consignor. Can you guys help me confirm its authenticity? Thanks!

Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Lei Selleria in Gray Roman leather
Link (if available, if not, provide source): *
Photos attached


----------



## kirgo

*Item Name (if you know it): zucca baguette (I think?)
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Unknown, it was a gift many years ago
*
I received this Fendi as a gift 14/15 years ago and only used it a couple days. Unsure where it was bought. I do have a black Fendi dust bag that came with it. Thanks in advance!

View attachment 4455562
View attachment 4455565
View attachment 4455567
View attachment 4455568
View attachment 4455569
View attachment 4455571

View attachment 4455573
View attachment 4455574
View attachment 4455578
View attachment 4455580


----------



## distopiamater

Hello Authenticators and thank you for your knowledge and generosity!
I have the Fendi bag pictured below and am wondering about it's authenticity.  It feels like quality inside and out as does the hardware.


----------



## luxuryloverrr

Hi! 

I’ve just bought a bag on eBay and I’m worried it may be a fake. It looked real to me until I bought it and now I’m paranoid it may be a fake  

I’d like to know as soon as so I can cancel the sale before it goes through 

I’ve attached some pictures


----------



## Sissy_HB

Having laid my eyes on a Fendi Spy Bag like this one in one of the second hand selling places: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/fendi-sequin-embellished-spy-bag However, I have rarely seen any reference to that bag online … and the Spy Sequin bag looks a little different on all the online pictures (sequins in various Colours) … I also read somewhere that TheRealReal sold some fakes …. 

Can anybody tell me whether a Spy Bag like this one even exists? It has the Zucca print inside, and I read that the sequin Spy always comes with a green interior … Thank you for your insights!


----------



## Tony007

Is this Fendi authentic ?


----------



## sirichanel

Hello dear authenticator,
I have found this bag on Depop and was wondering whether it was authentic. These are the only pictures the seller has provided me with. I have requested a picture of the serial code but the seller hasn't gotten back to me yet, however they said the code is 0908831826. I will request more pictures if needed. Thank you in advance xx


----------



## accio sacculus

huske said:


> Dear Authenticator,
> 
> I am eyeing on this fendi 2jours in turkey blue, could you kindly authenticate this for me? Much thanks and love.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi 2Jours
> Source: Local boutique*


Looks good, IMO!!


----------



## accio sacculus

manpursefan said:


> *Hi, I'm purchasing a Lei Selleria bag from a local personal shopper/consignor. Can you guys help me confirm its authenticity? Thanks!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi Lei Selleria in Gray Roman leather
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): *
> Photos attached



Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front/back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

kirgo said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): zucca baguette (I think?)
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): Unknown, it was a gift many years ago
> *
> I received this Fendi as a gift 14/15 years ago and only used it a couple days. Unsure where it was bought. I do have a black Fendi dust bag that came with it. Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 4455562
> View attachment 4455565
> View attachment 4455567
> View attachment 4455568
> View attachment 4455569
> View attachment 4455571
> 
> View attachment 4455573
> View attachment 4455574
> View attachment 4455578
> View attachment 4455580


Looks good


----------



## huske

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!!


Million thanks to you Accio!


----------



## manpursefan

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Hi accio. Im not sure where to find the rfid tag, but i went to the store and checked the selleria plate. Here's the pic:


----------



## VaQum

How about that bag? 

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-umhaengetasche-aus-stoff/1151327143-156-9664


----------



## Tony007

Tony007 said:


> Is this Fendi authentic ?


Why no one authenticating my item :^(


----------



## RueMonge

Tony007 said:


> Why no one authenticating my item :^(


There are a couple of possible reasons. Go back and read post one and include all pictures requested AND the source (was it a gift, did you buy at a consignment store, ebay, and include the link if you bought it online, and the sellers name)


----------



## babyskyblue

Hello Authenticator,

Would greatly appreciate your assistance. Thank you. I have the bag in person already.

*Item Name: Fendi Small By The Way
Link (if available, if not, provide source): From ****** Online (no link)
Photos attached:*


----------



## babyskyblue

*Item Name: Fendi Small By The Way (Cont'd)*


----------



## Cherie08

Item Name: Not Sure
Link: Not Available

Hi! I just got this old small Fendi bag from my cousin and I would like to know if this is authentic since the hologram of the bag is peeling off already. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.


----------



## Cherie08

Cherie08 said:


> Item Name: Not Sure
> Link: Not Available
> 
> Hi! I just got this old small Fendi bag from my cousin and I would like to know if this is authentic since the hologram of the bag is peeling off already. Please help me authenticate this bag. Thank you.



I apologize  for posting another one, I can't seem to edit or delete my original post. I forgot to post the back of the hologram tag, so, I am attaching it here. By the way, if the picture of the leather serial tag is not clear enough, it's 2305/8BT106/JQ5/059. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sissy_HB

Dear Authenticators, can you please let me know whether my red Zucchino bag is authentic? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Fillintheblanks

Hello..,
I just bought this Fendi at local consignment store yesterday. Seller claims Fendi sas doesn't have serial number. But I just noticed many things are off about this bag, so I want to make sure.

Please help me authenticate. TIA.

*Item Named: fendi mama forever zucchino
Link: local consigment store
Attach photos
	

		
			
		

		
	












*


----------



## manpursefan

manpursefan said:


> Hi accio. Im not sure where to find the rfid tag, but i went to the store and checked the selleria plate. Here's the pic:



I quoted the wrong thread. My message above was a response to this post @accio sacculus
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/page-594#post-33209132


----------



## Arletty

Hello all! Recently acquired two fendi zuccas but now that i have both to compare i am startled with the gold tag and zipper, ill post both items. 1 mama baguette 2 small baguette


----------



## Arletty

Really sorry, new member here
Continueing from previous post about 2 fendi bags
I’ll post photos of both bags, in order
1st 6 pictures are of Mama baguette 
The rest are mini baguette
Not sure about the inner gold tags and code
Please help
Thank you!

 found them at consignment store

No link


----------



## Sissy_HB

Am wanting to buy a Fendi Spy and found a very nice and extraordinary one online. Seller sent me some pictures but I would want to check in advance obviously, whether the bag is authentic. Dear authenticators, thank you so much for the work you are doing here, can you please give me your estimation on the attached pictures? Thanks so much!


----------



## lesAdrets

manpursefan said:


> Hi accio. Im not sure where to find the rfid tag, but i went to the store and checked the selleria plate. Here's the pic:



The RFID tag and the serial number are in the bag’s zippered interior pocket. The serial number is embossed on a leather strip and the RFID tag is on the opposite side—both are sewn in along the side seams. You’ll need clear, closeup pictures of the leather strip with serial number and both sides of the RFID tag in order for accio sacculus to authenticate. (You might have to sort of pull the lining of this pocket out a little bit in order to get good pictures.) Good luck


----------



## Karinayvettestyle

Hi everyone! 
I need some help! I got dooped into buying a fake “vintage” Fendi on Poshmark (ya, I should have known) but found ones I’m interested in on eBay. I have had good and bad experiences on eBay so just being cautious. 
This one below, seller says it’s 100% guaranteed money back. His wife bought in the Houston Fendi store. & even recommends me taking it into a store for price of mind
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/273691047429

Second one is Vintage so I don’t see a date code? 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/163614961786
Haven’t seen this style before with the hardware in a peekaboo fashion. 
Please help!! Thank you all so much!! Xoxo


----------



## christinamike

I purchased this bag at a thrift store in 2015.  I'd very much appreciate your opinion on authenticity.  Can't find any serial number and the Fendi gold imprint on the black leather lining is the only identifying mark I can find.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Fels

Hi everyone,

I need your thoughts about this Fendi Zucca vintage bag.
*
SELLER SAID THERE WAS NO HOLOGRAM OR NUMBER because it was vintage coming from 70's. 

Anyone can help me? 
Thank you*


----------



## BaguetteLove

*Item Name: mini peekaboo 
Link; https://www.vinted.be/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/254760106-sac-bandouliere-fendi

Hi! I found the cutest mini bag, hope you could take a look at it
Thank you so much *


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

Hello! I just bought this bag from a seller on Ig and this is my first fendi. It’s vintage and I can’t find serial number. I hope these pics are enough (all taken by me). Please help authenticate it. Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

babyskyblue said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Small By The Way (Cont'd)*


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Cherie08 said:


> I apologize  for posting another one, I can't seem to edit or delete my original post. I forgot to post the back of the hologram tag, so, I am attaching it here. By the way, if the picture of the leather serial tag is not clear enough, it's 2305/8BT106/JQ5/059. Thank you so much.


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Fillintheblanks said:


> Hello..,
> I just bought this Fendi at local consignment store yesterday. Seller claims Fendi sas doesn't have serial number. But I just noticed many things are off about this bag, so I want to make sure.
> 
> Please help me authenticate. TIA.
> 
> *Item Named: fendi mama forever zucchino
> Link: local consigment store
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4485757
> View attachment 4485759
> View attachment 4485760
> View attachment 4485764
> View attachment 4485769
> View attachment 4485771
> View attachment 4485772
> View attachment 4485773
> View attachment 4485774
> View attachment 4485775
> View attachment 4485779
> *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

BaguetteLove said:


> *Item Name: mini peekaboo
> Link; https://www.vinted.be/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/254760106-sac-bandouliere-fendi
> 
> Hi! I found the cutest mini bag, hope you could take a look at it
> Thank you so much *


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Arletty said:


> Really sorry, new member here
> Continueing from previous post about 2 fendi bags
> I’ll post photos of both bags, in order
> 1st 6 pictures are of Mama baguette
> The rest are mini baguette
> Not sure about the inner gold tags and code
> Please help
> Thank you!
> 
> found them at consignment store
> 
> No link


It's fake


----------



## babyskyblue

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you so much!!  Hope you are recovering well.


----------



## Fels

Hello.

I'm coming with another vintage fendi from seller on instagram. Its Fendi Marsmellow vintage with hologram n serial number.

Could anyone help me this bag are authentic or no?
I really need ur answer to decide wheter take it or leave it.

Thank you.


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
Link: https://shopee.ph/product/13150430/1902850239/

Good day!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. The seller said it's preloved from Japan.
Thank you!


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-fendi-shoulder-bag-151083545/

Good day!
I kindly request for a second authentication of attached Baguette. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette and Baguette
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-ladies-handbag-158640723/

Good day!
I kindly request for a third authentication of attached Mama Baguette and Baguette. The seller says she bought them from Abu Dhabi. The zipper of the smaller Baguette broke off and the Mama Baguette has no serial number.
Thank you very much!


----------



## VaQum

Item Name: 
*Brown Fendi Zucchino Messenger Bag*

Hello, would like to now if this bag is real. Thanks!


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear tPF expert,

Please kindly help to verify if this is real:

Item name: Fendi Baguette
Sold on Carousell
Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/239789885

Thanks a lot


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear tPF expert,

Please kindly help to verify if this is real:

Item name: Fendi Vintage Monogram Tote
Sold on Carousell
Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/233122472

Thanks a lot


----------



## Fels

Hello.

I'm current obsessed with fendi zucca vintage but haven't find the good one. So i still searching here and everywhere. Just found out this little hand bag. I wondering Is it fake or no?

Seller said its 100% money back guaranteed. 

Item name: fendi sas zucca hand bag
Serial numbrr: already faded

Thank youuu


----------



## Fillintheblanks

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Erggghh.. figured. I should've known better. Thanks for your speedy reply. I hope you have a great day


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette - Brown
Link: 

Good day!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Larsens

Hello! I just bought this on an auction on eBay from a seller who has sold Authentic bags on this site before. However, now that I’m looking more closely on the bag i get more hesitated.. 

*Item Name: Auth FENDI Zucca Pattern Logos Fabric Shoulder Bag 9E280290m
Item Number: 905280290m
Seller ID: yotao85
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202725375701*


----------



## Larsens

Just received picture of rests of the serial number which has faded alot!
Also got this picture!


----------



## christinamike

christinamike said:


> I purchased this bag at a thrift store in 2015.  I'd very much appreciate your opinion on authenticity.  Can't find any serial number and the Fendi gold imprint on the black leather lining is the only identifying mark I can find.  Thank you very much!



Bumping this from a week ago as I'm afraid it slipped through the cracks.  Hoping for a thumbs up or down.  Thank you!


----------



## SparkleShark

I could use help authenticating a couple of Fendi bags I’m interested in on Poshmark and Depop. Are these real, or do I need to keep looking? 
https://posh.mk/0TvgyL5bsY

https://depop.app.link/YKzf7tgNpY


----------



## accio sacculus

BaguetteLove said:


> *Item Name: mini peekaboo
> Link; https://www.vinted.be/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/254760106-sac-bandouliere-fendi
> 
> Hi! I found the cutest mini bag, hope you could take a look at it
> Thank you so much *


It’s fake   thank you for using the correct format for posting though


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
> Link: https://shopee.ph/product/13150430/1902850239/
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. The seller said it's preloved from Japan.
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4489485
> View attachment 4489486
> View attachment 4489487
> View attachment 4489488
> View attachment 4489489
> View attachment 4489490
> View attachment 4489491


Thank you for using the correct format.  Bag looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/authentic-fendi-shoulder-bag-151083545/
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for a second authentication of attached Baguette.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4489514
> View attachment 4489515
> View attachment 4489516
> View attachment 4489517
> View attachment 4489518
> View attachment 4489519


Thank you for using the correct format for your request.  It’s fake though


----------



## ejr97

Item Name: Fendi Mini Mama
Item Number: 303226454130
Seller ID: abelwoodhouse
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-Mini-Mama-Baguette-Bag-in-Brown-GENUINE/303226454130

Hello! Looking to purchase my first preloved designer bag. Could I kindly request an authentication of this product (if possible) so I can know before I buy?
I am unfortunately limited for photos but I hope it is still possible to tell. The seller claims it was bought in 2002 from high-end department store.
Many thanks!

More pictures on the actual auction page if you follow the link.


----------



## ejr97

Item Name: Fendi Tobacco Zucchino Baguette
Item Number: 309725
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-tobacco-zucchino-coated-canvas-forever-baguette-bag-8bk005.html

Thank you!
More pictures on the link


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Hello Authenticators and thank you in advance for your time. I recently purchased this baby Fendi Spy pre-loved and would appreciate your verification:


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Hobo Baguette 
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-succa-hobo-now-for-3-500-only-236316807/

Good day Accio!
Thank you for authenticating my first two bags, I am so relieved and grateful for your help! I bought another Baguette in hobo style, I kindly request for your authentication once again. 
Thank you and more power to you!


----------



## accio sacculus

ejr97 said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mini Mama
> Item Number: 303226454130
> Seller ID: abelwoodhouse
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-Mini-Mama-Baguette-Bag-in-Brown-GENUINE/303226454130
> 
> Hello! Looking to purchase my first preloved designer bag. Could I kindly request an authentication of this product (if possible) so I can know before I buy?
> I am unfortunately limited for photos but I hope it is still possible to tell. The seller claims it was bought in 2002 from high-end department store.
> Many thanks!
> 
> More pictures on the actual auction page if you follow the link.
> 
> View attachment 4494257
> View attachment 4494258
> View attachment 4494259
> View attachment 4494260
> View attachment 4494261


Thank you for using the correct format for tour request.  Need a clear close up of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Hobo Baguette
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-succa-hobo-now-for-3-500-only-236316807/
> 
> Good day Accio!
> Thank you for authenticating my first two bags, I am so relieved and grateful for your help! I bought another Baguette in hobo style, I kindly request for your authentication once again.
> Thank you and more power to you!
> 
> View attachment 4494382
> View attachment 4494383
> View attachment 4494384
> View attachment 4494385
> View attachment 4494386
> View attachment 4494387
> View attachment 4494388
> View attachment 4494389
> View attachment 4494390
> View attachment 4494391
> View attachment 4494392
> View attachment 4494393


Need to see a clearer pic of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

ElisabethHedge said:


> Dear tPF expert,
> 
> Please kindly help to verify if this is real:
> 
> Item name: Fendi Baguette
> Sold on Carousell
> Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/239789885
> 
> Thanks a lot


Looks good


----------



## Jeiflyn

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette and Baguette
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-ladies-handbag-158640723/
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for a third authentication of attached Mama Baguette and Baguette. The seller says she bought them from Abu Dhabi. The zipper of the smaller Baguette broke off and the Mama Baguette has no serial number.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4489524
> View attachment 4489525
> View attachment 4489526
> View attachment 4489527
> View attachment 4489528
> View attachment 4489529
> View attachment 4489530
> View attachment 4489531
> View attachment 4489532
> View attachment 4489533



Good day Accio,
I'm sorry to repost this but I just wanted to catch you while you were online. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeiflyn

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see a clearer pic of the serial number



Dear Accio,
The serial number is 2579-8BR020-C28. 
Thank you!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette - Brown
> Link:
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4490808
> View attachment 4490809
> View attachment 4490810
> View attachment 4490812
> View attachment 4490813
> View attachment 4490814
> View attachment 4490815
> View attachment 4490816





Larsens said:


> Hello! I just bought this on an auction on eBay from a seller who has sold Authentic bags on this site before. However, now that I’m looking more closely on the bag i get more hesitated..
> 
> *Item Name: Auth FENDI Zucca Pattern Logos Fabric Shoulder Bag 9E280290m
> Item Number: 905280290m
> Seller ID: yotao85
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/202725375701*


looks good


----------



## ejr97

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for tour request.  Need a clear close up of the hologram



Hi, thank you for getting back to me so quickly!

I don’t think there is a hologram as the bag apparently predates when Fendi began using holograms.


----------



## accio sacculus

ejr97 said:


> Hi, thank you for getting back to me so quickly!
> 
> I don’t think there is a hologram as the bag apparently predates when Fendi began using holograms.


It doesn't pre-date when Fendi began using holograms as they started using them in 2003 and this bag is a 2003.  That being said, there were a few bags made in early 2003 that didn't have the holograms, but it is much harder to tell with those because there have been "super fakes" made during that year.  I don't see any red flags, so the choice is yours if you want to take the risk.


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Dear Accio,
> The serial number is 2579-8BR020-C28.
> Thank you!


No, it's not.  When I say I need to "see" it, it means I need to see it clearly to confirm.


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette - Brown
> Link:
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette.
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4490808
> View attachment 4490809
> View attachment 4490810
> View attachment 4490812
> View attachment 4490813
> View attachment 4490814
> View attachment 4490815
> View attachment 4490816



Thanks for using the correct format for your request.  Bag looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

ElisabethHedge said:


> Dear tPF expert,
> 
> Please kindly help to verify if this is real:
> 
> Item name: Fendi Vintage Monogram Tote
> Sold on Carousell
> Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/233122472
> 
> Thanks a lot


Thank you for using the correct format for your request.  Need to see a clear, close up pic of the underside of the RFID tag...


----------



## tanpopotanpopo

Item name: *FENDI Zucca Brown Jacquard Cosmetic Hand Carry Bag*
Really need your help to authenticate this bag All photos taken by me. Thank you so much


----------



## SparkleShark

SparkleShark said:


> I could use help authenticating a couple of Fendi bags I’m interested in on Poshmark and Depop. Are these real, or do I need to keep looking?
> https://posh.mk/0TvgyL5bsY
> 
> https://depop.app.link/YKzf7tgNpY





SparkleShark said:


> I could use help authenticating a couple of Fendi bags I’m interested in on Poshmark and Depop. Are these real, or do I need to keep looking?
> https://posh.mk/0TvgyL5bsY
> 
> https://depop.app.link/YKzf7tgNpY


Moving this one up just in case it got overlooked.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Can you please advise me of what additional information I have left out?  Since the item has already been purchased and is in my possession, do you need a screenshot of me logged in? I will go ahead and post that.
	

		
			
		

		
	






gettinpurseonal said:


> Hello Authenticators and thank you in advance for your time. I recently purchased this baby Fendi Spy pre-loved and would appreciate your verification:
> View attachment 4494316
> View attachment 4494317
> View attachment 4494318
> View attachment 4494319
> View attachment 4494320
> View attachment 4494329
> View attachment 4494330
> View attachment 4494331
> View attachment 4494332
> View attachment 4494336
> View attachment 4494337
> View attachment 4494338


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette Zucchino
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/pre-owned-fendi-bag-209432288

Good day!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jtbear

Could you please authenticate for me?
Name: Fendi denim baguette
Source: purchased at thrift store
No visible serial #


----------



## Inesdelacamara

Found this bag but I'm not super sure it's real. Want to see if it is or not. Thanks!

*Item Name: Fendi Zucca 
Iteam #: 437 8ba044 538
Link:*
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.m...baguette-_JM?quantity=1&variation=40473667638


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Baguette Zucchino
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-ladies-handbag-158640723/

Good day!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Baguette. The zipper broke off. 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-shoulder-bag-210650733/

Good day!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Zucca. The seller said it came from a pawnshop in Japan. Apologies for my many requests as I have turned into a crazy lady buying all these Baguettes. Should I immediately reject bags without a serial number (that are not vintage)?
Thank you very much!


----------



## Annawakes

Hello, would you please take a look and authenticate this Lei bag please?  Thank you!  I have more photos in the next post.

*Item Name: Taupe Roman Selleria Leather Lei Boston Bag 8BL137
Item Number: 307680
Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-taupe-roman-selleria-leather-lei-boston-bag-8bl137-116564.html*


----------



## Annawakes

Here are the additional photos for my request above.  Thank you so much!



Annawakes said:


> Hello, would you please take a look and authenticate this Lei bag please?  Thank you!  I have more photos in the next post.
> 
> *Item Name: Taupe Roman Selleria Leather Lei Boston Bag 8BL137
> Item Number: 307680
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-taupe-roman-selleria-leather-lei-boston-bag-8bl137-116564.html*


----------



## SparkleShark

I could use help authenticating this bag as well. 
https://etsy.me/2y6lTW4


----------



## melsig

accio sacculus said:


> Which department store did you purchase this from?



I am sorry for taking so long to get back to you on this issue.  Thank you for looking at the Peekaboo for me.  The bag was purchased from Neiman Marcus.  I have started a thread about my experiences here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/fake-fendi-peekaboo-sold-by-neiman-marcus.1014705/


----------



## Inesdelacamara

For some reason I can’t edit my post, but I found out the appropriate name after digging a bit. 

*Items Name: Fendi Zucca Handle Bag*

Also, I found the same model on TRR and it has the same leather inside. Wish they would post more pictures to compare the code and logo plaque. 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/mini-bags/fendi-zucca-handle-bag-5kyk5



Inesdelacamara said:


> Found this bag but I'm not super sure it's real. Want to see if it is or not. Thanks!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucca
> Iteam #: 437 8ba044 538
> Link:*
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.m...baguette-_JM?quantity=1&variation=40473667638


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Shoulder Bag
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-shoulder-bag-210650733/
> 
> Good day!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached Zucca. The seller said it came from a pawnshop in Japan. Apologies for my many requests as I have turned into a crazy lady buying all these Baguettes. Should I immediately reject bags without a serial number (that are not vintage)?
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4496761
> View attachment 4496762
> View attachment 4496763
> View attachment 4496764
> View attachment 4496765
> View attachment 4496766
> View attachment 4496767
> View attachment 4496768
> View attachment 4496769
> View attachment 4496770
> View attachment 4496771
> View attachment 4496772


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks ok


----------



## accio sacculus

Annawakes said:


> Here are the additional photos for my request above.  Thank you so much!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing all the appropriate pictures.  It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Good Evening, *Fellow Fendi Fans* 

This is just a friendly reminder that all Authenticators on tPF are volunteers who have full time jobs, families, lives, etc IRL.  We volunteer what little time we have to spare to provide this free service.  

Please help us help you by abiding by our rules for posting requests for authentications by reading *Post #1* of this thread for the posting format, rules and required photos _before_ posting your request.

Please use the format below when requesting authentication for an online item:
*Item Name:
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link:

Please note:  If the item was not purchased online, the source MUST be provided.   *

Please understand that requests that do not use the proper format, provide the source of the item in question, and/or sent through PM will not be considered.  

Thank you for your cooperation and understanding.

~ accio sacculus


----------



## Annawakes

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing all the appropriate pictures.  It looks good


Thank you!!!!!!  Your time and expertise are very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## Jtbear

If you would be so kind to authenticate this for me,

Fendi Denim Baguette
Purchased at Salvation Army Thrift Store

Thank you


----------



## Jeiflyn

accio sacculus said:


> No, it's not.  When I say I need to "see" it, it means I need to see it clearly to confirm.



Good day Accio,
Kindly see attached serial number. 
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

Jtbear said:


> If you would be so kind to authenticate this for me,
> 
> Fendi Denim Baguette
> Purchased at Salvation Army Thrift Store
> 
> Thank you


It’s it’s fake


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Hello lovely authenticators. If you can kindly please verify the authenticity of this beautiful Fendi bag.
Item name: Fendi baguette nappa leather pink
Source: Club Luxe Australia FB Group (link to listing not available)


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Good day Accio,
> Kindly see attached serial number.
> Thank you for all your help!
> 
> View attachment 4500256
> View attachment 4500257
> View attachment 4500258
> View attachment 4500259


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

PurseOnFleek said:


> Hello lovely authenticators. If you can kindly please verify the authenticity of this beautiful Fendi bag.
> Item name: Fendi baguette nappa leather pink
> Source: Club Luxe Australia FB Group (link to listing not available)
> View attachment 4500493


Looks good


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Zucchino shoulder bag
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-handbag-shoulder-bag-241507625/

Good day Accio!
I bought another Fendi bag - I hope this one gets a thumbs up from you! 
Thank you very much!


----------



## Yulie0712

Hi, please help to authenticate this bag
I got it from a private seller in Indonesia

Fendi By The Way Tricolor


----------



## Bens26

Hi everyone! If anyone can authentificate this fendi please because want to buy


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Zucchino shoulder bag
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-handbag-shoulder-bag-241507625/
> 
> Good day Accio!
> I bought another Fendi bag - I hope this one gets a thumbs up from you!
> Thank you very much!
> 
> View attachment 4500925
> View attachment 4500926
> View attachment 4500913
> View attachment 4500914
> View attachment 4500916
> View attachment 4500917
> View attachment 4500918
> View attachment 4500919
> View attachment 4500920
> View attachment 4500921
> View attachment 4500922


Looks good


----------



## AEGIS

Hello Accio,


for the new Fendi shoppers can the serial number have numbers only or is it numbers& letters?

thanks!


----------



## typeonecloset

Hi,
I'm a newbie! But I recently found an adorable vintage (?) Fendi crossbody at the Goodwill Outlet. I was in shock. It's a little rough (I'll save that Q for another thread I suppose) but I thought it looked legit. Like I said, I'm a newbie though, so any help authenticating/dating this piece I would very much appreciate!! 
*Item Name (if you know it): (Unknown precise name) Fendi Crossbody, probably vintage 
Attach photos: I will attach my own photos *
*
Photos:*
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211743 1_zpsiqmgkyqk.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211717_zps7mufs4fr.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211654_zpsp0btsume.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211459_zps7gljzh4l.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211348_zpsidh9oy3g.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211625_zpsvzb0ad2e.jpg
https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211555_zpsepwe5igi.jpg


----------



## typeonecloset

typeonecloset said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie! But I recently found an adorable vintage (?) Fendi crossbody at the Goodwill Outlet. I was in shock. It's a little rough (I'll save that Q for another thread I suppose) but I thought it looked legit. Like I said, I'm a newbie though, so any help authenticating/dating this piece I would very much appreciate!!
> *Item Name (if you know it): (Unknown precise name) Fendi Crossbody, probably vintage
> Attach photos: I will attach my own photos
> 
> Photos:*
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211743 1_zpsiqmgkyqk.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211717_zps7mufs4fr.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211654_zpsp0btsume.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211459_zps7gljzh4l.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211348_zpsidh9oy3g.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211625_zpsvzb0ad2e.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211555_zpsepwe5igi.jpg



In case you can't read the pic, the serial number inside is 6-453-11857. You will notice that the outside is really tacky/sticky/peeling. Interestingly enough the inside is in GREAT shape...


----------



## accio sacculus

typeonecloset said:


> Hi,
> I'm a newbie! But I recently found an adorable vintage (?) Fendi crossbody at the Goodwill Outlet. I was in shock. It's a little rough (I'll save that Q for another thread I suppose) but I thought it looked legit. Like I said, I'm a newbie though, so any help authenticating/dating this piece I would very much appreciate!!
> *Item Name (if you know it): (Unknown precise name) Fendi Crossbody, probably vintage
> Attach photos: I will attach my own photos
> 
> Photos:*
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211743 1_zpsiqmgkyqk.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211717_zps7mufs4fr.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211654_zpsp0btsume.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211459_zps7gljzh4l.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211348_zpsidh9oy3g.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211625_zpsvzb0ad2e.jpg
> https://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p498/typeonecloset/20190728_211555_zpsepwe5igi.jpg


Looks good


----------



## typeonecloset

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you for your quick response! Any chance you have a guess at the year or name? 

Thank you!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you. Here is the link to the website where purchased:
https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-zucca-nappa-baby-spy-bag-tobacco-387263



gettinpurseonal said:


> Hello Authenticators and thank you in advance for your time. I recently purchased this baby Fendi Spy pre-loved and would appreciate your verification:
> View attachment 4494316
> View attachment 4494317
> View attachment 4494318
> View attachment 4494319
> View attachment 4494320
> View attachment 4494329
> View attachment 4494330
> View attachment 4494331
> View attachment 4494332
> View attachment 4494336
> View attachment 4494337
> View attachment 4494338


----------



## AEGIS

ITEM NAME: New Original Fendi Shopper Bag Black Leather

LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Origin...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

*Item Number: 
254285992224


Seller ID:*
*
marin_mv 


Additional Photos















*


----------



## Miami meme

Hi there can you help me with the authenticity of my handbag  Thank you so much


----------



## accio sacculus

AEGIS said:


> ITEM NAME: New Original Fendi Shopper Bag Black Leather
> 
> LINK: https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Original-Fendi-Shopper-Bag-Black-Leather-/254285992224?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=VksvyUg%2BBg8qzs7dzsnxKOAZkII%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> *Item Number:
> 254285992224
> 
> 
> Seller ID:
> 
> marin_mv
> 
> 
> Additional Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It’s fake


----------



## Fels

Dear all,
I help my friend to ask of this forum about fendi zucca bag that she has been eyeing for a week, but she doesn't know how to post.

So here it is,
She said she had a good deal price to buy this bag, everything looks fine but no serial number. Seller said it coming from 1999 and vintage. Is it correct? 

Please take a look and i need your thoughts about this bag. Many thanks.


----------



## AEGIS

accio sacculus said:


> It’s fake




Thank you. I suspected as much.


----------



## Miami meme

Miami meme said:


> Hi there can you help me with the authenticity of my handbag  Thank you so much


----------



## Miami meme

Hi, please help me authenticators. Trying to find out if this item is genuine  THANK YOU soooo much. Sincerely I think you can help. 
Look at this on eBay
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/264409346937


----------



## tialicious

Hi guys can u help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo tricolor of light pink , orange and yellow i believe this is from
2015 collection, i bought it preloved , i think its authentic coz of the buttery feel of the lambskin leather and smell leather also i just want to make sure that its authentic thanks in advance mwahhh!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tialicious

Heres more pics of the bag for authentication thanks much dears!❤️


----------



## Yulie0712

Good day Accio!
I am a newbie and hoping you could help me to authenticate this bag.
Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Tricolor
Purchased from seller: Kenfel's closet
Here are the pictures:


----------



## Yulie0712

Here are some additional pictures 















Yulie0712 said:


> Good day Accio!
> I am a newbie and hoping you could help me to authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Tricolor
> Purchased from seller: Kenfel's closet
> Here are the pictures:
> View attachment 4504483
> View attachment 4504484
> View attachment 4504485
> View attachment 4504486
> View attachment 4504487
> View attachment 4504488
> View attachment 4504489
> View attachment 4504490
> View attachment 4504491
> View attachment 4504492


----------



## accio sacculus

Yulie0712 said:


> Good day Accio!
> I am a newbie and hoping you could help me to authenticate this bag.
> Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small Tricolor
> Purchased from seller: Kenfel's closet
> Here are the pictures:
> View attachment 4504483
> View attachment 4504484
> View attachment 4504485
> View attachment 4504486
> View attachment 4504487
> View attachment 4504488
> View attachment 4504489
> View attachment 4504490
> View attachment 4504491
> View attachment 4504492


Is there a link to the listing?


----------



## Yulie0712

Hi Accio, unfortunately there’s no link available since she is not selling online. 
How ever the bag is with me now and i really appreciate your time to authenticate this bag. Thank you for your time 



accio sacculus said:


> Is there a link to the listing?


----------



## Annawakes

Hi accio sacculus, I love my toffee lei so much I picked up a white one from Fashionphile too.  Could you please authenticate this?  Thank you so much!  I have more photos in the next post.

*Item Name:  FENDI Calfskin Selleria Whipstitch Lei Boston Tote White
Item Number: 373970
Seller ID: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-selleria-whipstitch-lei-boston-tote-white-373970*


----------



## Annawakes

Here are additional photos for the serial number and RFID tag.  My original request is quoted below.

The serial number is almost illegible on the leather tab - it's also printed askew and part of it is sewn into the lining.  But I've squinted and it does seem to say "8BL137 8AV 189 8762", which is what is in Fashionphile's listing.  Thank you so much!



Annawakes said:


> Hi accio sacculus, I love my toffee lei so much I picked up a white one from Fashionphile too.  Could you please authenticate this?  Thank you so much!  I have more photos in the next post.
> 
> *Item Name:  FENDI Calfskin Selleria Whipstitch Lei Boston Tote White
> Item Number: 373970
> Seller ID: Fashionphile
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-calfskin-selleria-whipstitch-lei-boston-tote-white-373970*


----------



## accio sacculus

Annawakes said:


> Here are additional photos for the serial number and RFID tag.  My original request is quoted below.
> 
> The serial number is almost illegible on the leather tab - it's also printed askew and part of it is sewn into the lining.  But I've squinted and it does seem to say "8BL137 8AV 189 8762", which is what is in Fashionphile's listing.  Thank you so much!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Yulie0712 said:


> Here are some additional pictures
> 
> View attachment 4504493
> View attachment 4504494
> View attachment 4504495
> View attachment 4504496
> View attachment 4504497
> View attachment 4504498
> View attachment 4504499
> View attachment 4504500


Looks good


----------



## Yulie0712

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Thank you... Really appreciate your expertise and time


----------



## Annawakes

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you!!!!


----------



## manpursefan

Hi Accio! 

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Lei Selleria in Gray
Link (if available, if not, provide source): BagRBrand, a local luxury brand reseller with a physical store and decent online following. Here's their page: https://www.instagram.com/bagrbrand/

The actual post was already archived

Photos:*


----------



## accio sacculus

manpursefan said:


> Hi Accio!
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Lei Selleria in Gray
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): BagRBrand, a local luxury brand reseller with a physical store and decent online following. Here's their page: https://www.instagram.com/bagrbrand/
> 
> The actual post was already archived
> 
> Photos:*
> View attachment 4506501
> View attachment 4506502
> View attachment 4506508
> View attachment 4506509
> View attachment 4506510
> View attachment 4506511
> View attachment 4506512
> View attachment 4506513
> View attachment 4506514
> View attachment 4506515


Looks good


----------



## amyincolorado

Hello!! Real or not?! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## amyincolorado

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


----------



## amyincolorado

amyincolorado said:


> Hello!! Real or not?! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## StyleMile

Hi,
Sorry to bother...my bag was never authenticated. Its been about 2 months. Any advice? Thanks.
Its on page 591.... #8858

Thanks


----------



## Glazkova

Please authenticate this. Thank you 

*Item Name (if you know it): peekaboo Selleria regular. 
Link (if available, if not, provide) :
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing
*


----------



## accio sacculus

Glazkova said:


> Please authenticate this. Thank you
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): peekaboo Selleria regular.
> Link (if available, if not, provide) :
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing*


It's fake


----------



## manpursefan

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Perfect thank you!! I bought the bag hehe


----------



## sleekeasy

Good evening, please have a look:

*Item Name: *Fendi mania white calfskin leather mon Tresor 
*Item Number: *123831528710
*Seller ID:* xavie-hanna
*Link*


----------



## Glazkova

Please help to authenticate this Fendi peekaboo Selleria 

Link: 
Посмотри объявление "Fendi peekaboo оригинал" на Авито:  

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Tote
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-zucca-tote-239129122/

Good day Accio!
I kindly request for authentication of attached tote. 
Thank you as always!


----------



## sacrebleu00

*Item Name (if you know it):Authentic Vintage Fendi Handbag
Link (if available, if not, provide source):https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Fendi-Handbag-5d3df5302f82765519650828
Attach photos* 
*

*


----------



## Glazkova

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you so much. But it has hologram ? She sent me extra


----------



## Glazkova

Please help to authenticate this one

Peekaboo 

Посмотри объявление "Fendi peekaboo Сумка" на Авито:  

Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## accio sacculus

sleekeasy said:


> Good evening, please have a look:
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi mania white calfskin leather mon Tresor
> *Item Number: *123831528710
> *Seller ID:* xavie-hanna
> *Link*


Need to see clear close up pics of the RFID tab, front and back.


----------



## accio sacculus

Glazkova said:


> Please help to authenticate this Fendi peekaboo Selleria
> 
> Link:
> Посмотри объявление "Fendi peekaboo оригинал" на Авито:
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Tote
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-zucca-tote-239129122/
> 
> Good day Accio!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached tote.
> Thank you as always!
> 
> View attachment 4509955
> View attachment 4509956
> View attachment 4509957
> View attachment 4509958
> View attachment 4509959
> View attachment 4509960
> View attachment 4509961
> View attachment 4509962
> View attachment 4509963
> View attachment 4509964


I think it looks okay


----------



## Glazkova

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you so much. Helped a lot.


----------



## accio sacculus

sacrebleu00 said:


> *Item Name (if you know it):Authentic Vintage Fendi Handbag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Vintage-Fendi-Handbag-5d3df5302f82765519650828
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> *


Need to see clear, close up of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket


----------



## accio sacculus

Glazkova said:


> Thank you so much. But it has hologram ? She sent me extra


Still fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Glazkova said:


> Please help to authenticate this one
> 
> Peekaboo
> 
> Посмотри объявление "Fendi peekaboo Сумка" на Авито:
> 
> Link: https://www.avito.ru/moskva/odezhda...m_medium=item_page_ios&utm_source=soc_sharing


Looks good


----------



## Glazkova

accio sacculus said:


> Still fake


Thank u so much! Helped a lot


----------



## sacrebleu00

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the zippered pocket



According to the seller & I quote "From the 60's to early 70's Fendi S.A.S. did NOT have a serial number, most had a metal tag. "  Therefore this bag does not have a serial number tag inside the zippered lining.  Is there another way to view the pictures and tell if it's authentic?


----------



## accio sacculus

sacrebleu00 said:


> According to the seller & I quote "From the 60's to early 70's Fendi S.A.S. did NOT have a serial number, most had a metal tag. "  Therefore this bag does not have a serial number tag inside the zippered lining.  Is there another way to view the pictures and tell if it's authentic?


This bag isn’t that old.  If the seller pulls out the lining of the interior zippered pocket there should be a serial number.  That being said, I don’t see any red flags so far, so the risk is yours to take.


----------



## sacrebleu00

accio sacculus said:


> This bag isn’t that old.  If the seller pulls out the lining of the interior zippered pocket there should be a serial number.  That being said, I don’t see any red flags so far, so the risk is yours to take.



Thank You for your helpful advice.  It appears from the interior fendi name plate of "Fendi SAS Roma made in Italy" Fendi began using these internal logos circa 1970.  The interior of this bag is leather.  The lining in the interior isn't gonna come out, unfortunately.


----------



## accio sacculus

sacrebleu00 said:


> Thank You for your helpful advice.  It appears from the interior fendi name plate of "Fendi SAS Roma made in Italy" Fendi began using these internal logos circa 1970.  The interior of this bag is leather.  The lining in the interior isn't gonna come out, unfortunately.


Lol... well I guess you really didn’t need me.  This is my own Fendi from the ‘80’s. The interior pocket turns inside out.


----------



## SparkleShark

I could use help authenticating these bags please. 
https://etsy.me/2y6lTW4

https://posh.mk/CauxwujYZY


----------



## tialicious

Hi good day accio! Guys can u help me authenticate this fendi 3 baguette in smooth calfskin grey , i bought it prelove i think its authentic just want to be 100 % sure thanks in advance for ur help! ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## aehrah

Hi there, Accio.

Long-time lurker but first time poster on this thread!  I was wondering you could help authenticate this item? The owner said she inherited this bag and it's from the 70's/80's.

Thank you, kindly.
*
Item Name:* Vintage Peekaboo Fendi Leather Handbag
*Source: *https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-7564927.shtml
*Photos:*


----------



## accio sacculus

aehrah said:


> Hi there, Accio.
> 
> Long-time lurker but first time poster on this thread!  I was wondering you could help authenticate this item? The owner said she inherited this bag and it's from the 70's/80's.
> 
> Thank you, kindly.
> *
> Item Name:* Vintage Peekaboo Fendi Leather Handbag
> *Source: *https://www.vestiairecollective.com...-leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-7564927.shtml
> *Photos:*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Is there a serial number imprinted  on the lining of the interior zippered pocket?  Need to see that.


----------



## aehrah

Oddly, the seller said it has already sold, and yet her post is still up. I don't know if that's a red flag then?
Thanks for your help anyway  I admire both your skill and willingness to help out!



accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Is there a serial number imprinted  on the lining of the interior zippered pocket?  Need to see that.


----------



## tialicious

Hi accio good day!
sorry im new here but i hope u can help me authenticate this fendi bag i bought this preloved from a friend and she said its authentic this bag is from 2014 or 2015 collection i believe
Thank u in advance ❤️

Bag name : fendi 3baguette calfskin leather bag

Source  : bought it from a friend


----------



## accio sacculus

tialicious said:


> Hi accio good day!
> sorry im new here but i hope u can help me authenticate this fendi bag i bought this preloved from a friend and she said its authentic this bag is from 2014 or 2015 collection i believe
> Thank u in advance ❤️
> 
> Bag name : fendi 3baguette calfskin leather bag
> 
> Source  : bought it from a friend


Need to see both sides of the RFID tag


----------



## tialicious

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see both sides of the RFID tag


Ok accio will send pic now thanks much


----------



## tialicious

Hi


accio sacculus said:


> Need to see both sides of the RFID tag


hi goodday accio
Heres the pics of both sides of the rfid i think theres a chip inside the rfid tag i can feel it from touching it


----------



## accio sacculus

tialicious said:


> Hi
> 
> hi goodday accio
> Heres the pics of both sides of the rfid i think theres a chip inside the rfid tag i can feel it from touching it


Looks good


----------



## tialicious

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Yeheyyy!! Thanks so much accio for your help ! ❤️❤️❤️ More power to purseblog


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/‼️-sale-‼️authentic-vintage-fendi-mama-zuchinno-244426236/

Good day Accio!
I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. I'm hoping for another thumbs up! 
Thank you for everything!


----------



## Shalewa13

tialicious said:


> Yeheyyy!! Thanks so much accio for your help ! ❤️❤️❤️ More power to purseblog


Hello Accio!kindly help authenticate this as I got it as a gift but don’t know if fendi had headbands like this,thank you.


----------



## accio sacculus

Jeiflyn said:


> Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/‼️-sale-‼️authentic-vintage-fendi-mama-zuchinno-244426236/
> 
> Good day Accio!
> I kindly request for authentication of attached Mama Baguette. I'm hoping for another thumbs up!
> Thank you for everything!
> 
> View attachment 4513426
> View attachment 4513427
> View attachment 4513428
> View attachment 4513429
> View attachment 4513430
> View attachment 4513431
> View attachment 4513432
> View attachment 4513433


Looks ok


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Dear tPF expert,

Please kindly help to verify if this is real:

Item name: Fendi Roma Vintage Tote
Sold on Carousell
Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/228406247

But after close inspection, the hardware look highly dubious. Kindly see attached photos. 

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Pradawattana

Hi All,

Please kindly help me authenticate this backpack, I brought it from local 2nd hand shop .

Thank you in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

ElisabethHedge said:


> Dear tPF expert,
> 
> Please kindly help to verify if this is real:
> 
> Item name: Fendi Roma Vintage Tote
> Sold on Carousell
> Item link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/228406247
> 
> But after close inspection, the hardware look highly dubious. Kindly see attached photos.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4515622
> View attachment 4515623
> View attachment 4515624
> View attachment 4515625
> View attachment 4515626
> View attachment 4515627
> View attachment 4515628
> View attachment 4515629
> View attachment 4515630


It’s fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Pradawattana said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please kindly help me authenticate this backpack, I brought it from local 2nd hand shop .
> 
> Thank you in advance


It’s fake


----------



## Pradawattana

accio sacculus said:


> It’s fake


Thanks, I thought so too


----------



## nic_blue

Hello ladies

Can you please help me authenticate the following item 
Thank you very much


Item:254325908264
Seller: saugraben


----------



## aehrah

Good afternoon, Accio.

Purchased this late last night from my phone, paid for it today... May I know what your verdict is on the authenticity of the below item please? I haven't received the item yet as it's awaiting dispatch.

Many thanks for your help!

*Item Name: *Fendi Peekaboo Selleria
*Item Number:* 153585750655
*Seller ID:* https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Bag-Peekaboo-Handbag-Leather-with-Python-Whipstitch-Princess-Blue/153585750655?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2763.l2649&autorefresh=true

*Photos:
*


----------



## sunflower728

*Please help! The authenticity card serial number only partially matches the serial on the bag. Is that a red flag?? 

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Logo Camera Bag Calfskin Leather Crossbody Handbag*
*Item Number: 123874853588*
*Seller ID: jd1093_1*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authen...bd9-433f-b8f0-2c35b1c6aac3#vi__app-cvip-panel*


----------



## sunflower728

sunflower728 said:


> *Please help! The authenticity card serial number only partially matches the serial on the bag. Is that a red flag??
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca Logo Camera Bag Calfskin Leather Crossbody Handbag
> Item Number: 123874853588
> Seller ID: jd1093_1
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Fendi-Zucca-Logo-Camera-Bag-Calfskin-Leather-Crossbody-Handbag/123874853588?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F123874853588&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=9e0a3a9516c0aa146837a13bffff031e&ul_noapp=true&pageci=47dccce4-dbd9-433f-b8f0-2c35b1c6aac3#vi__app-cvip-panel*
> 
> View attachment 4517995
> 
> View attachment 4517995
> View attachment 4517997
> View attachment 4517998
> View attachment 4517999
> View attachment 4518000
> View attachment 4518001
> View attachment 4518002
> View attachment 4518003
> View attachment 4518004



More photos


----------



## Lhaha

Please Authenticate This Bag

It was my Aunts (RIP) and not sure how long she had it or when she bought it but it maybe 20 or 30 years old ATLEAST. My Mom says she mentioned that she might have gotten it at an Estate Sale but she’s not sure if it’s this bag.


----------



## KKT_18

HI EVERYONE! I am hoping you could help me authenticate this bag I will be purchasing.
*Item Name: FENDI ZUCCHINO FLAP
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-vi...ype=search_results&t-referrer_sort_by=popular*


Hope you guys could help a sister out!


----------



## ElisabethHedge

Thank you. Could have guessed so. 



accio sacculus said:


> It’s fake


----------



## KKT_18

Hello Accio,

If you could help me authenticate this fendi bag please.
I would highly appreciate it.

Thank you in advance

*Item Name: FENDI ZUCCA BAGUETTE
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-sling-bag-246847625/*
Here are more detailed photos the seller sent me


----------



## KKT_18

KKT_18 said:


> Hello Accio,
> 
> If you could help me authenticate this fendi bag please.
> I would highly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI ZUCCA BAGUETTE
> Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original-fendi-sling-bag-246847625/*
> Here are more detailed photos the seller sent me
> View attachment 4521040
> View attachment 4521041
> View attachment 4521042


 
*ALSO THE SLING STRAP ON THE AD ISN'T PART OF THE BAG. SHE MISTAKENLY THOUGHT IT WAS, THEN SHE INFORMED ME IT WAS NOT AND IT WAS FROM A LONGCHAMP BAG SHE WAS SELLING AS WELL.

PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE IT! THANK YOU VERY MUCH*


----------



## accio sacculus

KKT_18 said:


> *ALSO THE SLING STRAP ON THE AD ISN'T PART OF THE BAG. SHE MISTAKENLY THOUGHT IT WAS, THEN SHE INFORMED ME IT WAS NOT AND IT WAS FROM A LONGCHAMP BAG SHE WAS SELLING AS WELL.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE HELP ME AUTHENTICATE IT! THANK YOU VERY MUCH*


Please provide photos of the underside of the zipperhead and any hardware


----------



## Jeffreybirkin

Name of item : unknown
Thanks for help in this fendi
Appreciate any info and authenticity


----------



## KKT_18

accio sacculus said:


> Please provide photos of the underside of the zipperhead and any hardware


here you go!
Thank you for your help, I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## KKT_18

KKT_18 said:


> View attachment 4522660
> View attachment 4522661
> View attachment 4522662
> View attachment 4522663
> View attachment 4522664
> View attachment 4522665
> 
> here you go!
> Thank you for your help, I appreciate it a lot!


Also i have a question on the creases/folds of the leather part of the bag. Is this normal? Or does it seem off to you? The seller insists it’s authentic.


----------



## quadmama

xdearest said:


> Hi Accio, could you help me authenticate my bag please?



Dear authenticators:
I know this bag has been looked at in May of 2018. I, too, own one and I desperately need an authenticator's written document for this Fendi Peekaboo. Please direct me to a trust worthy authentication company. Thank you very much for your time. 

To recap, here are all the proper information:
Item name: Fendi mini Peekaboo
Item number: no idea
Seller ID: Luxury next season
Link: https://www.luxurynextseason.com/search?q=Fendi+mini+peekaboo (unfortunately this item is no loner on the site)


----------



## EastDifference

*Item Name: Fendi Corduroy Baguette *
*Seller ID: linda*s***stuff*
*Link: Bought it a year ago so the link is no longer available *


----------



## BridgettO

Wondering if anyone can tell me if this purse is real or fake? Has a lot of the common product details. I don’t find a hologram or leather serial tag though. Thanks in advance


----------



## accio sacculus

KKT_18 said:


> Also i have a question on the creases/folds of the leather part of the bag. Is this normal? Or does it seem off to you? The seller insists it’s authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4522774


Yes it’s normal.  It looks good to me


----------



## accio sacculus

EastDifference said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Corduroy Baguette
> Seller ID: linda*s***stuff
> Link: Bought it a year ago so the link is no longer available *
> View attachment 4523367
> View attachment 4523368
> View attachment 4523369
> View attachment 4523370
> View attachment 4523371
> View attachment 4523372
> View attachment 4523373
> View attachment 4523374
> View attachment 4523375
> View attachment 4523382
> View attachment 4523383


Looks good


----------



## KKT_18

accio sacculus said:


> Yes it’s normal.  It looks good to me


Whew! Thought I got duped! I just bought the bag! Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## RLP615

Hello! 
Looking for assistance on this bag I received, curious if it's authentic, what year it might be from and any additional information about its origins. 

*Item Name: *Fendi Baguette (? to the best of my knowledge) 
*Bag Source: *Passed down to me from someone who had many designer bags, unsure where she purchased it.
*Photos:* Please see photos attached  Please let me know if you would like additional photos! 
*Additional Info:  *To the best of my knowledge there is no stamped or tagged serial number, not sure of the bags age and how that might factor into identifying marks such as those...

Thanks for any and all of your help!


----------



## melissacaratti

Hello Accio , I would like to have this bag authenticated.

Item name: Fendi Zucca baguette


----------



## vampiraa

Hi there, 
I purchased this bag on Depop and I am pretty new to Fendi. The bag looks good to me but I would love to get a second opinion. There is a bit of fading on the hologram tag but I put this down to it being a second hand bag. Please help authenticate. I took some pics, thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Avalpalmer

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## vampiraa

what does this mean addy?


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello dears! Can anyone, please, help me authenticate this bag?
*Item Name: Mini Fendi 3 Jours
Item Number: HMJ1
Seller ID: Etiqueta Unica
Link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/com-alcas/bolsa-fendi-mini-3-jours-bege-hmj1-919082*


----------



## tally2ball

accio sacculus said:


> Looks ok


Thank you so much for your time and expertise!


----------



## carebear929

Hi,

Can someone help authenticate this Large By The Way? Really appreciate it and thanks in advance! 

*Item Name: Fendi By The Way Large
Link: (FEN) Reetzy Community & Marketplace from Facebook













*


----------



## spcc

Hi!

I'm new here and was hoping that someone would be so kind to help me authentica this Fendi messenger bag. I'm having doubts about the serial code on the leather tag, because of the alignment. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

*Item Name: Fendi Zucca Flap Messenger Bag
Item Number: 7VA215/U7D and CA1566889
Seller ID: N/A
Link: N/A*


----------



## adilka

hello, 
woild love tio hear about this bag:
Item name: *FENDI Zucca Pattern Shoulder Bag*
Item Number: *00117* or *254332032307*
Seller: *boom2hanten *
Link: 
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Zucca-Pattern-Shoulder-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Brown-Italy-81E300/254332032307*
Thank You so much!


----------



## Yvette.

Hi all,
what you think about this one?
Item Name: Fendi Kan I
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-8138742.shtml

What´s strange in my opinion - a silver hardware (with a black bag I´ve seen only a gold chain so far ...) and a beige interior (at official Fendi website is seen a black interior with a black bag)
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## wiki112

Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag? It looks good to me, just doesn’t have a holographic sticker or the serial number  thanks! 

Item name: Fendi 
Item number: -
Seller ID: michalkulisiewic
Link: https://allegro.pl/oferta/fendi-torebka-zamszowa-vintage-8382532350


----------



## wiki112

Please help me out


----------



## thundercloud

Hi. Would love your opinion on this bag. Thank you in advance for your time!

Bag: Mini Peekaboo
Source: Rebag
See attached pics.


----------



## kristendawn

Hello! Please authenticate.  
*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 00286489
Seller ID: ileananicoletasava on depop
Link: https://www.depop.com/products/ileananicoletasava-mini-fendi-black-bag-only/*


----------



## trishaglitzy

*Hi, kindly requesting for your expertise in authenticating this Peekaboo Essentially. It is pre-loved and I'm having doubts because of the leather. Will be posting rest of the pics in the next post.

Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Essentially Large
Seller: From private seller, bag is already with me. Hopefully I can still return if its found to be inauthentic. 

Thanks in advance!!













*


----------



## trishaglitzy

trishaglitzy said:


> *Hi, kindly requesting for your expertise in authenticating this Peekaboo Essentially. It is pre-loved and I'm having doubts because of the leather. Will be posting rest of the pics in the next post.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Essentially Large
> Seller: From private seller, bag is already with me. Hopefully I can still return if its found to be inauthentic.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> View attachment 4541226
> View attachment 4541227
> View attachment 4541228
> View attachment 4541229
> View attachment 4541230
> View attachment 4541231
> View attachment 4541232
> View attachment 4541233
> View attachment 4541234
> View attachment 4541235
> View attachment 4541236
> View attachment 4541237
> *



Here are the rest of the pictures. I'm attaching multiple images of certain parts (serial code/fendi plate) since they were hard to capture. Hoping for a response! Thank you


----------



## Limeapple512

Can you all help determine if they are authentic. I believe they are but y’alls opinions would help but my mind at ease


----------



## Deleted member 687298

Can anyone help me authenticate this bag?

https://www.kleiderkreisel.de/damen/handtaschen/199236393-fendi-tasche-vintage

I have interest to buy this bag and would be happy to be sure it‘s original
Thank you in advance


----------



## midorirocks

Can anyone tell me if this vintage Fendi bag is authentic?


----------



## Mikay_777

Please help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark. Thank you! Appreciate this greatly. 

Name: “new fendi zucchino bag” 
Seller: Poshmark 
Link:
https://poshmark.ca/listing/NEW-Fendi-Zucchino-Bag-5d2a770dde696ab549b1fa62


----------



## daniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Is this bag real or fake?


----------



## SharonBruder

I have a FENDI clutch that I purchased second hand.  I just need to verify it’s authenticity.   The numbers on the inside of the zipper pocket are:  12580•985.    Thank you in advance.  


Sharon


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello, Authenticators! I am looking at this Fendi 3Jours Bag being sold on Poshmark right now. It is definitely something that I would love to have, but I’ve been sold a fake before, so I was hoping that you could verify that this is authentic for me. I’m posting the link to the original listing and then the additional pics that I had the seller send. Thank you so much, in advance! 
Link: https://posh.mk/i22bm1n3d0


----------



## Smc2013!

Hello, Authenticators! I apologize for not using the correct format before and I would like to re-submit my request.

Item Name: Fendi 3Jours Bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller: khanlolgist101 / Poshmark 
Link: https://posh.mk/i22bm1n3d0

I have included additional photos that I requested from the seller. I would really love to purchase this bag and I am afraid that someone will buy it first. I just try to be extra careful because I have had a bad experience in the past. I truly appreciate this thread and all of your help!


----------



## aritziababe

Dear Authenticator, 
I made an impulse purchase of a pre loved fendi peekaboo mini from yoogis closet last night. Now I don’t know if the bag is authentic coz when I refer back to the posting , I don’t see any hologram stickers. Is this something I should worry? I hope someone here can point out if this bag is authentic or fake. I know I shouldn’t worry about the authenticity when I make a purchase from yoogis as they are reputable reseller but I just want to have a peace of mind to make sure it wasn’t a counterfeit that I just bought. Thank you so much! 

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-beige-leather-mini-peekaboo-satchel-bag-8bn244.html


----------



## Romanese

Hi there, Accio.

I was wondering if you could help authenticate this item? I bought this from a Romanian website and the link is no longer available. 
What makes me uncertain of its authenticity is the serial number. 
Also, could you please identify the name of the bag? 

Thank you, kindly.

P.S: the second zipper picture is from the inside pocket 
*
Item Name:* Fendi suede Hobo Bag (?)

*Source: second hand item 

Photos:























*


----------



## plush_skin

Hello there.
I am new in this forum, and was wondering if someone would be so kind as to help me authenticate this vintage Fendi monogram bag I came across on enjoei.com.br (something like a Brazilian eBay). The seller says she got the bag in Japan many years ago, and that it does not come with its dustbag.
I do not own any designer bag, so I want to make sure I get the right thing when the time comes. This specific bag is being sold for about 150 usd. 
Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## Fashionxhags

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):fendi Zucca mama baguette vintage
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Fashionxhags

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> I usually know vintage fendi but I know the years with the hologram tags were the most replicated. Usually it’s a fake sign to have the hologram fall off- seller has good reputation & swears it’s due to age now being 2019 maybe min 10 years old. But it feels lighter canvas than my older vintage ones with printed serial numbers rather than heat stamped & hologram. I need to know to return with proof it’s fake or if it’s authentic just thinner canvas & a faulty hologram. Ty for any advice. It does have the FF engraved zip back


----------



## Laila Domingo

Dear authenticators can you please authenticate this bag on ebay UK for me please. 
Item name: Vintage Authentic Fendi Boston type bag
Item no. 223686062187
Seller ID: lorre31679
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...062187?hash=item3414ba706b:g:W8YAAOSw14Zdh4gy

Thank you very much


----------



## jfmbh200

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Baguette
Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A 
Attach photos* - PLEASE SEE ATTACHED

Hello, please Kindly help me authentic this fend bag. I cannot locate the serial number inside the bag. The only numbers I could find in this bag is on the magnetic buckle, which reads "UK.D973682 and PAT 1519246".

Thank you in advance.


----------



## accio sacculus

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello dears! Can anyone, please, help me authenticate this bag?
> *Item Name: Mini Fendi 3 Jours
> Item Number: HMJ1
> Seller ID: Etiqueta Unica
> Link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/com-alcas/bolsa-fendi-mini-3-jours-bege-hmj1-919082*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

carebear929 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help authenticate this Large By The Way? Really appreciate it and thanks in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi By The Way Large
> Link: (FEN) Reetzy Community & Marketplace from Facebook
> 
> View attachment 4536029
> View attachment 4536030
> View attachment 4536031
> View attachment 4536032
> View attachment 4536033
> View attachment 4536035
> View attachment 4536036
> View attachment 4536037
> View attachment 4536038
> View attachment 4536039
> View attachment 4536040
> View attachment 4536041
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

adilka said:


> hello,
> woild love tio hear about this bag:
> Item name: *FENDI Zucca Pattern Shoulder Bag*
> Item Number: *00117* or *254332032307*
> Seller: *boom2hanten *
> Link:
> *https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Zucca-Pattern-Shoulder-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Brown-Italy-81E300/254332032307*
> Thank You so much!


Looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

Yvette. said:


> Hi all,
> what you think about this one?
> Item Name: Fendi Kan I
> Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ack-leather-kan-i-fendi-handbag-8138742.shtml
> 
> What´s strange in my opinion - a silver hardware (with a black bag I´ve seen only a gold chain so far ...) and a beige interior (at official Fendi website is seen a black interior with a black bag)
> Thank you very much for your help.


Need to see serial number, RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

wiki112 said:


> View attachment 4537521
> View attachment 4537522
> View attachment 4537523
> View attachment 4537524
> View attachment 4537525
> View attachment 4537527
> View attachment 4537528
> View attachment 4537529
> View attachment 4537530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag? It looks good to me, just doesn’t have a holographic sticker or the serial number  thanks!
> 
> Item name: Fendi
> Item number: -
> Seller ID: michalkulisiewic
> Link: https://allegro.pl/oferta/fendi-torebka-zamszowa-vintage-8382532350


There should be a serial number printed in ink on the iining of the interior zippered pocket.  Need to see that and the underside of the zipper head.


----------



## accio sacculus

thundercloud said:


> Hi. Would love your opinion on this bag. Thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> Bag: Mini Peekaboo
> Source: Rebag
> See attached pics.


Next time, please provide me with the link to the sale page.  Looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

kristendawn said:


> Hello! Please authenticate.
> *Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
> Item Number: 00286489
> Seller ID: ileananicoletasava on depop
> Link: https://www.depop.com/products/ileananicoletasava-mini-fendi-black-bag-only/*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

trishaglitzy said:


> Here are the rest of the pictures. I'm attaching multiple images of certain parts (serial code/fendi plate) since they were hard to capture. Hoping for a response! Thank you
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541238
> View attachment 4541239
> View attachment 4541240
> View attachment 4541241
> View attachment 4541242
> View attachment 4541243
> View attachment 4541244
> View attachment 4541245
> View attachment 4541246


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Laila Domingo said:


> Dear authenticators can you please authenticate this bag on ebay UK for me please.
> Item name: Vintage Authentic Fendi Boston type bag
> Item no. 223686062187
> Seller ID: lorre31679
> Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-...062187?hash=item3414ba706b:g:W8YAAOSw14Zdh4gy
> 
> Thank you very much


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mikay_777 said:


> Please help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark. Thank you! Appreciate this greatly.
> 
> Name: “new fendi zucchino bag”
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link:
> https://poshmark.ca/listing/NEW-Fendi-Zucchino-Bag-5d2a770dde696ab549b1fa62


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Smc2013! said:


> Hello, Authenticators! I apologize for not using the correct format before and I would like to re-submit my request.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi 3Jours Bag
> Item Number: n/a
> Seller: khanlolgist101 / Poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/i22bm1n3d0
> 
> I have included additional photos that I requested from the seller. I would really love to purchase this bag and I am afraid that someone will buy it first. I just try to be extra careful because I have had a bad experience in the past. I truly appreciate this thread and all of your help!


Looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

Romanese said:


> Hi there, Accio.
> 
> I was wondering if you could help authenticate this item? I bought this from a Romanian website and the link is no longer available.
> What makes me uncertain of its authenticity is the serial number.
> Also, could you please identify the name of the bag?
> 
> Thank you, kindly.
> 
> P.S: the second zipper picture is from the inside pocket
> *
> Item Name:* Fendi suede Hobo Bag (?)
> 
> *Source: second hand item
> 
> Photos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4550486
> 
> View attachment 4550487
> 
> View attachment 4550488
> 
> View attachment 4550489
> 
> View attachment 4550490
> 
> View attachment 4550491
> 
> View attachment 4550492
> View attachment 4550493
> 
> View attachment 4550494
> View attachment 4550495
> View attachment 4550496
> View attachment 4550497
> 
> *


Looks good, IMO


----------



## thundercloud

accio sacculus said:


> Next time, please provide me with the link to the sale page.  Looks good, IMO


Thank you so much!


----------



## aritziababe

Dear authenticator, I’ve reformatted my question. I really hope you can authenticate this bag for me . 
Item Name: fendi mini peekaboo beige color
Seller: Yoogi’s Closet
Date code: 8BN244-K4P-139-101
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-beige-leather-mini-peekaboo-satchel-bag-8bn244.html


----------



## Smc2013!

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Romanese

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO



Thank you so much! So happy


----------



## Romanese

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO



Can you please tell me what is this style called? I searched online and I think it looks similar to Fendi Hobo bag, but i’m not sure about it.
Thank you kindly!


----------



## lee_dya

Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag, TIA!!

Item name: Fendi Whipstich Mini Peekaboo
Item number: 8BN244 7GI 189 8007
Seller id: Fashionphile
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-whipstich-mini-peekaboo-satchel-black-426167


----------



## lee_dya

.


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Wool Shoulder Bag
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/fendi-wool-mama-baguette-232332500/

Good day Accio!

I kindly request for authentication of attached. The seller looked everywhere but the serial number is nowhere to be found. It seems to have been rubbed off?

Thank you!


----------



## Trisha A

Hi, Please help authenticating this fendi purse.  Not sure if all her photos will work 


*Item Name: Vintage Fendi Red Signature Jacquard Shoulder Bag
Item Number: Doesn't say
Seller ID: 
redmickey73 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Fendi-Red-Signature-Jacquard-Shoulder-Bag/174049083469*


----------



## georgiebird

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this handbag? Thank you so much in advance  

*Item Name: FENDI Zucca Canvas Manma Bucket Hand Bag Black Auth 6627
Item Number: 2228-8BR001-J05.039
Seller ID: brandstreet.tokyo
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/303204860124?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## BlasianDoll

Hi, I'd appreciate it if someone can help authenticate this bag. I have my suspicions due to some research but just want other opinions. 

Seller says in listing she made a small repair along one of the seams, which is seen in one of the photos. There is no holographic sticker anywhere on the inside, btw. Thanks so much in advance!

Source: eBay
Item Name: Fendi Large Black Leather Spy Sachel Handbag Purse
Item Number: 123893070740
Seller ID: ranchoboomerang
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Large-Black-Leather-Spy-Sachel-Handbag-Purse-/123893070740?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=r%2B634a2aTTc4lw3pvCTuwmNjdDo%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc


----------



## pauliney

*Hi, please help me authenticate this scarf! TIA!  

Item Name: Fendi Monogram scarf
Item Number: 123927926801
Seller ID: megy62622016
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Monogran-Wool-Scarf-12-x-66-Aauthentic/123927926801*


----------



## betsy123

Hello,
I am considering buying this bag and I would love to have the bag authenticated if possible. I think the bag is called "Fendi Mama Forever".
Thanks so much.


----------



## chocolatechippy

Can someone tell me if this Vintage Fendi Cosmetic Case is authentic? Thank you!
*Item Name: 
Vintage FENDI cosmetic bag


Seller ID: 
Coco chanel
@ allaboutchanel   

Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-FENDI-cosmetic-bag-5cf03e189ed36d7403a2c553*


----------



## Scyall

Hi there,

I was wondering if you could help me authenticate this bag from Poshmark?
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-vintage-Fendi-mama-baguette-5d9a61a310f00fd58d963280


----------



## sushistar09

Hi! Can someone help me find out the authenticity of this bag?
*Item Name: Looks like the zucca canvas bag, not sure 
Link: https://depop.app.link/PXQYFFQrz0*
User ID: carlieelise on depop


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Drawstring Baguette
Link: https://shopee.ph/Fendi-Authentic-Bag-Sale-i.30318034.3901316862

Good day Accio,

I kindly request for authentication of attached purple shoulder bag. 

Thank you as always!


----------



## Mikay_777

Hi there, please authenticate this fendi
Please and thank you! 

eBay seller
NWOT Zucca canvas shoulder bag 

She claims it’s real and that it is from her mothers collection but cannot authenticate. I’m not sure if I’m sold on the stitching. Please help; thank you!


----------



## bag_addict43

Hi there experts! Can you let me know what you think about this item. Thank you so much in advance!

Item: Fendi Vitello Bi-Color Small Runaway Satchel Black White
Item Number: 331115
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-bi-color-small-runaway-satchel-black-white-331115


----------



## Jeiflyn

Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
Link: https://www.carousell.ph/p/original...ag-black-157291204?t-id=6313639_1571124656624

Good day Accio,

I kindly request authentication of another one without serial number. 

Thank you very much!


----------



## pn223344

Hi there experts! Can you let me know what you think about this item. Thank you so much in advance!

This item is not available on Fendi website so I am not sure if/when Fendi released this style? Thank you,

Item: *FENDI Vitello Grace Baguette*
Item Number: 427808
Seller: Fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-grace-baguette-427808


----------



## twignigg

Hi, if I can get this authenticated I would highly appreciate it!

*Item Name: Fendi Nappa mini Peekaboo Satchel Black 
Item Number: 8BN244 K4P 139 010
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-black-419739*


----------



## bee0532

Sorry if this is in an incorrect format. I’m looking into purchasing a vintage back and would like to make sure this is the real thing. 

I have no idea of the name but the link will be *here*.


----------



## bee0532

Another bag I’m looking to purchase. no specific name other than vintage handbag. Thank you for the help!
Link *here*


----------



## yenny

Hi Accio

Can you please authenticate this Mini by the way for me please

TIA

Item name : Fendi By The Way Mini Khaki Beige Leather Bag Handbag Crossbody Messenger

Link : private seller

PicS


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!!

Item: *FENDI Grey Leather Mini Peekaboo Bag 8BN291*
Item Number: 326625
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/fendi-grey-leather-mini-peekaboo-bag-8bn291.html


----------



## Sandraacmenj

Helloexperts! 

Can you please tell me know if this bag is authentic? 

Fendi Mini Peekaboo in Brown 




























Thank you!


----------



## Sukywong

Hi expert, can you kindly advise if the bag is authentic, thank you.
Model: Fendi 2jours petite
8BH 253 D7E F0JTZ
10PRD/2015
Link: Fendi Petite 2jours对HK$2,400https://hk.carousell.com/p/251354695


----------



## ls3009

Hi authenticators!! 

I would really appreciate if you could authenticate my first vintage purchase.

model: Fendi Mama Baguette
Link: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/729...IpICQqci15QIVBOWaCh3wxwg1EAQYBSABEgJO1PD_BwE#

thanks so much!!


----------



## ls3009

Sorry - didn’t add the photos.


----------



## Sukywong

*Dear expert, please kindly advise if the Fendi bag is authentic, thank you.

Item Name: Fendi Petite 2Jours
Item Number: 8BH253 D7E F0JTZ
Seller ID: ngng5
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/251354695
*


----------



## Scyall

Hello,

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag?

Purchased on TheRealReal
Fendi Mini Leather-Trimmed Zucca Bag


----------



## valgal3x

Good day Fendi Family.. I am hoping I can add this bag to my collection. Can you please advise if this bag I bought at a thrift store is authentic [emoji5]

I have no idea the name of this bag
It was bought at Goodwill
Please see photos for your review 






















I feel like this is way tooooo many photos [emoji30]


----------



## valgal3x

valgal3x said:


> Good day Fendi Family.. I am hoping I can add this bag to my collection. Can you please advise if this bag I bought at a thrift store is authentic [emoji5]
> 
> I have no idea the name of this bag
> It was bought at Goodwill
> Please see photos for your review
> 
> View attachment 4574369
> View attachment 4574370
> View attachment 4574371
> View attachment 4574376
> View attachment 4574378
> View attachment 4574379
> View attachment 4574380
> View attachment 4574382
> View attachment 4574383
> View attachment 4574384
> View attachment 4574386
> View attachment 4574387
> View attachment 4574388
> View attachment 4574389
> View attachment 4574391
> View attachment 4574392
> View attachment 4574394
> View attachment 4574395
> View attachment 4574396
> 
> 
> I feel like this is way tooooo many photos [emoji30]


----------



## valgal3x

Missing top zipper [emoji30]


----------



## Zoe_B

Dear Accio,
Could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic? Thank you for your time!

*Item Name: Fendi Forever Bauletto
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/119394666*


----------



## Zoe_B

Zoe_B said:


> View attachment 4575720
> View attachment 4575721
> View attachment 4575722
> View attachment 4575723
> View attachment 4575724
> View attachment 4575725
> View attachment 4575726
> View attachment 4575727
> View attachment 4575729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Accio,
> Could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic? Thank you for your time!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Forever Bauletto
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/119394666*




Please find additional photos


----------



## Virginie96

Hello is this Fendi authentic? Big thanks!!


----------



## kimberlyou

Hi, may someone please help me authenticate this vintage Fendi? I bought it off eBay from boom2hanten 2 years ago so I don’t have the link anymore. Thank you!


----------



## charlachlan

Hi there,

Looking for help authenticating this Fendi (impulse bought it before doing proper research =S ). Would greatly appreciate thank you!!

Item Name: Canvas Zucchino Cross Body Bag (not sure if official name)

Link: Bought vintage from "Ensemble" in Harajuku, Tokyo. However, I believe it is identical to this one on TheRealReal:

(https://www.therealreal.com/product...ndi-fendi-zucchino-canvas-crossbody-bag-5qner)

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## *sweet*

Hi girls! So today I got my peekaboo from vestiaire collective, and it came with metal plate on the inside MISSING. I don't think it's fake (i'll upload some pictures soon, maybe with the daylight) but I'm wondering how this is possible, the bag is new and unused, and the leather part where the plate is supposed to be looks like nothing have been there, never. Maybe a gift from the brand to their employes? Also the dustbag is black with the logo in white, is that normal? I know that fendi usually give white dustbags. Thanks in advance


----------



## dr3amimxage

Hi!  Can you please help me authenticate.  Let me know if you need more pictures.  Thanks so much in advance.

*Item Name: Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Item Number: 322989
Seller ID: yoogiscloset
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-grey-leather-mini-peekaboo-bag-8bn290.html*


----------



## Virginie96

Virginie96 said:


> Hello is this Fendi authentic? Big thanks!!


Hello, can someone help me authenticate this? big thanks!


----------



## Lover Girl

HI!
So my husband just bought this bag for me...(he knows I LOVE purple and obsessed with mini bags) as a surprise he bought this Fendi micro baguette off fashionphile. I typically trust them, BUT from all the mini double baguette bags the F hardware is only on the textured side of the bag (even the purple colors) this particular bag has the "F" hardware on both the textured side and smooth side (all the bags I've seen have only the Fendi silver stamp on the smooth side). 
Here is the link:

https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-micro-double-baguette-purple-401371

Can someone clarify?


----------



## Jacynthe

Dear authenticators, request to authenticate please. Thank you!
Item Name (if you know it): Mamma zucca ?
Link (if available, if not, provide source): thrift store
Hello, I am new to this forum but not to tpf. I found this at a thrift shop while visiting New York. (BTW, awesome thrift shops!) I hope I have provided enough information for you to be able to let me know if this real or fake. The number on the leather strip is difficult to photo. It is 2444 8BR001 JQ5 039. If not, please let me know what further information is needed. Thank you!!!!


----------



## RueMonge

Virginie96 said:


> Hello, can someone help me authenticate this? big thanks!



The authenticator will pop in when she is able, be patient. You will have the best luck if you make sure you have all the photos requested in post one and all the info requested, including where you got the bag.


----------



## Jacynthe

RueMonge said:


> The authenticator will pop in when she is able, be patient. You will have the best luck if you make sure you have all the photos requested in post one and all the info requested, including where you got the bag.


Hello RueMonge,
I am new to Fendi. I have had many interactions on another thread but I am new to this Fendi thread. If you have a moment, would you please let me know if I am missing anything in my authentication request post? Thank you very much!


----------



## RueMonge

Jacynthe said:


> Hello RueMonge,
> I am new to Fendi. I have had many interactions on another thread but I am new to this Fendi thread. If you have a moment, would you please let me know if I am missing anything in my authentication request post? Thank you very much!


I can't speak for the authenticator, but can just advise you to read post one carefully for what is needed and be patient


----------



## Jacynthe

RueMonge said:


> I can't speak for the authenticator, but can just advise you to read post one carefully for what is needed and be patient



Hello RueMonge, thank you for your advice!


----------



## Plantlady

Hello! I recently got a vintage Fendi bag from a local thrift shop where the seller told me it was hers originally but she doesn’t use handbags much. I am hoping someone can help me authenticate it. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you


----------



## Plantlady

Plantlady said:


> Hello! I recently got a vintage Fendi bag from a local thrift shop where the seller told me it was hers originally but she doesn’t use handbags much. I am hoping someone can help me authenticate it. Any help would be appreciated! Thank you


 sorry one extra pic!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *FENDI Grey Leather Mini Peekaboo Bag 8BN291*
> Item Number: 326625
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/fendi-grey-leather-mini-peekaboo-bag-8bn291.html



Hello, I’ve taken my own pictures in case you need them. Thank you!!


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I’ve taken my own pictures in case you need them. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4583410
> 
> View attachment 4583411
> 
> View attachment 4583412
> 
> View attachment 4583413
> 
> View attachment 4583414
> 
> View attachment 4583415
> 
> View attachment 4583416
> 
> View attachment 4583417
> 
> View attachment 4583418
> 
> View attachment 4583419
> 
> View attachment 4583420
> 
> View attachment 4583421



More...


----------



## tabolove26

Hello Fendi experts,

Good evening.  How are you today?
Would you kindly help to authenticate this bag?  Thank you in advance.
name:    FENDI PEEKABOO HANDBAG.NWT.100% Auth.Best Price Ever !!! Retail Price - 5500$
Item #:  303346276166
seller:     nicebags
Link:      https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PEEK...est-Price-Ever-Retail-Price-5500/303346276166
Thank you for looking into the bag.


----------



## dontletmebuyit

Please authenticate this vintage pre-owned fendi. Seller claimed it was authentic 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## IzzySmi

Hi, would you be so kind as to authenticate this bag for me? Many thanks

Item Name: Authentic Fendi Mini Peekaboo 2WAY Bag Pink Leather With Gold Hardware
Item Number: 163928833699
Seller ID: bag-store19
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authenti...-Pink-Leather-With-Gold-Hardware/163928833699

Thank you again


----------



## Carpla

Hi all! I purchased this vintage bag at second hand market and I would like to know if it is authentic. The bag appears to be good quality but has no hologram and serial number. If someone could give me an idea of the name I would appreciated it. Thanks so much


----------



## Syuki

Please help authenticate this bag if possible!

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo regular 
Link: https://shop.rebag.com/products/handbags-fendi-selleria-peekaboo-handbag-leather-regular928361298778*

*Here are pictures of my bag. Sorry for the quality in some of them. Any response would be appreciated! Thank you!

*


----------



## alex salvador

View attachment 4589476


Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589478
> 
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


PLS HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS FENDI FOREVER MAMA ZUCCA BAG


----------



## Vettechrach

Hi guys, 
I need some help with this.  Everything looks legit except Im questioning the interior color.  Any ideas?  Thanks!


----------



## Vettechrach

Hi guy, I really need help authenticating an item.  I purchased this and didnt do my proper research.  I do not have the bag yet but these were the pics from the listing.  It looked legit to me; however the interior color seems wrong and Im worried.  Thank you!


----------



## nadialishi

Please help me with authenticating this crocodile Fendi peekaboo. Thank you!


----------



## Malinche

Was handed down this scarf but is missing tag.


----------



## Malinche

Hi I was handed down this Fendi Scarf with no tag and need help authenticating it, Thank you for your time. 
Item Name: I have no idea (please identify)
Link: None, I own scarf


----------



## pink_cupcakes

Requesting your help on this Mini Peekaboo. Appreciate it


----------



## christinehs

Hi all bag/purse enthusiasts.

Can you help advise me on this bag, that I am thinking about buying: FENDI Zucca Mama Baguette Brown Canvas Leather Shoulder Bag Italy Dust Bag.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/153695998805?ul_noapp=true

It's on ebay, and I asked the buyer for a photo showing the serial number. It's faded, hut here it is. 
What do you think? To me it looks real enough - but I would like your opinion


----------



## Sukywong

*Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag, thank you in advance!

Item Name: Fendi Petite 2Jours
Item Number: 8BH253 A3AW F13DN
Seller ID: gloriousparadise
Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/252367129*


----------



## Mebisam

Hi,

Could you pleaae help me to authenticate this vintage Fendi bag. I already bought it and here is the link 
https://bluespinach.com.au/collecti...s/fendi-yellow-zucchino-canvas-small-hobo-bag

Thank you very much!


----------



## Loveflowers1010

Hi I’m looking at a vintage Fendi bag on Poshmark and I’m not sure if it’s authentic.

Link: https://posh.mk/rM1zg3AvR1
Photos:


----------



## tammylynng

*Item Name: Fendi Tortoise Spy Bag Zucca Canvas and Leather 
Item Number: 77186
Seller ID: diamondjewel99
Link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/*


----------



## 1990AngelCakes

Hello!

I am looking to purchase a Fendi mini peekaboo in blue crocodile leather. My main concern is the presence of both the hologram tag and the RFID tag - the bag was purchased (supposedly) in 2015. Does this mean the bag is a fake? Or are there cases where you can have a hologram tag and a RFID tag at the same time? The rest of the bag appears genuine. 

Please advise, and thank you for your help!


----------



## KateLyra

Hello! It's my first time ever in a forum, so I'm sorry in advance in case I do something wrong 
My mom has a Zucca bag (I don't the exact model name) and she told me she bought several years ago in Italy. Since it doesn't have the holographic tag, I just want to make sure this is an original item. Could you help me? Thanks!


----------



## Sey

Hello, are the scarfs original? Is from the collaction 2018/2019.


----------



## Sophierosegray

Would anyone be able to authenticate this fendi mama baguette? The seller said he purchased it from a London vintage store for £300 but unsure.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!

Item; *FENDI Brown/Black Zucca Print Coated Canvas Peekaboo Defender Cover*
Item #: 326255
Seller: Yoogis Closet
Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...nt-coated-canvas-peekaboo-defender-cover.html


----------



## yaylolhahaha

Hi, can I get this authenticated?

Item: Fendi Peekaboo small
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-rosa-plaster-352189


----------



## sunshinealways

Hi.
I need your expert opinion on my vintage snakeskin fendi banquette..
Please kindly help me to authenticate.. Thanks soo very much...


----------



## sunshinealways

sunshinealways said:


> Hi.
> I need your expert opinion on my vintage snakeskin fendi banquette..
> Please kindly help me to authenticate.. Thanks soo very much...


----------



## sunshinealways

[QUOTE="sunshinealways,


----------



## Whatnext

Hello, I've spent hours trying to make sure I'm doing this correctly but have never posted on a forum, so apologize in advance if this is a mess.  My neighbor is trying to raise money for medical bills.  This scarf was given to her after the elderly owner passed away a few months ago.  I do not want to list it as a Fendi scarf if it is a fake.  I deeply appreciate this site and any help you can offer.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Bsue91

Please help me authenticate this Fendi! It feels real to me, my only concern is that it has a serial number, hologram AND RFID tag - are they all necessary?? Thank you 

Name of bag: Fendi Selleria Baguette


----------



## Jill55555

Please help.

Bought this approx 15 years ago from reputable store. Does not have hologram inside bag.

Do not know name of bag. Serial number inside only 13 digits.

Card inside has no details. Pics attached.

Can someone with knowledge of vintage please authenticate and tell me name of bag.

Bag never used.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## abril_gza

Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
Item : Fendi Baguette Zucca Canvas
Listing: Bolsa Fendi Baguette Zucca Original Canvas Y Piel 
https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.m...ndi-baguette-zucca-original-canvas-y-piel-_JM


----------



## Nycawfee

I made a thread but no responses yet. I got this bag as a Christmas gift but I have my suspicions. I did a google image search and this looks like Fendi’s runaway bag. Some of the features that I see must Fendi bags have this doesn’t have I know not every model will have the same specs but...


----------



## wchuarsa

Dear authenticators, Would really appreciate your help to authenticate this fendi bag.
Name: Fendi By The Way Mini
Thank you so much!


----------



## fendifact

Name : Fendi Leather-Trimmed Canvas Zucca Weekender
Seller : Therealreal 
Link : https://www.therealreal.com/product...-leather-trimmed-canvas-zucca-weekender-5yme0

Item : fendi 19 16458 1 002

My own pics : 

Purchased for around $450 after tax and shipping


----------



## seller456

Please can I have this fendi bag authenticated? Thanks!


----------



## mywmy

*Dear authenticators,

I would really appreciate it if you could verify whether this bag is authentic.

Item Name: 
Fendi 2019 Large FF Monogram Baguette
Item Number: 336674
Seller ID: Luxury Garage Sale 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2019...078295?hash=item5473ebae57:g:yAMAAOSw7ApdTYp6*


----------



## bubula

Dears,

Could you authenticate this bag?
Item Name: FENDI BAG PEEKABOO X-LITE MEDIUM Fendi Roma Amor leather bag (30sm)  #352918732025
Item #:352918732025
Seller ID: ekaterinryzhu0
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352918732025?ul_noapp=true
More pics sent:


----------



## serenityneow

Dear Authenticators, I’d greatly appreciate your help with this bag.  I bought it from TheRealReal and am worried.  Unlike my other Fendi Selleria bag, there is no hologram and not all of the interior is suede.  The inside of the zip pocket is canvas.  There also isn’t any writing on the leather tag.  

Thanks in advance!

item:  2018 Fendi Lei Selleria in navy
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-2018-roman-selleria-lei-boston-bag-67185?position=7


----------



## Minie26

Hi all
Is Fendi serial code/number stamped inside the bag is unique? Because the code inside my bag (brown) is the same as another bag in the same style but different color (blue). Is this possible?

first photo is my bag:



Second photo i found online. As you can see they are in the same style but different color. Should i be worried?


----------



## accio sacculus

Sukywong said:


> *Dear Authenticators, please help me authenticate this bag, thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Petite 2Jours
> Item Number: 8BH253 A3AW F13DN
> Seller ID: gloriousparadise
> Link: https://hk.carousell.com/p/252367129*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting, but I will need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram (if applicable), front and back of the RFID tag and front and back of the serial number tag.


----------



## accio sacculus

Loveflowers1010 said:


> Hi I’m looking at a vintage Fendi bag on Poshmark and I’m not sure if it’s authentic.
> 
> Link: https://posh.mk/rM1zg3AvR1
> Photos:
> View attachment 4598495
> 
> View attachment 4598496
> 
> View attachment 4598497
> 
> View attachment 4598498
> 
> View attachment 4598499
> 
> View attachment 4598500
> 
> View attachment 4598501
> 
> View attachment 4598502


Need to see clear close up of the serial number imprinted on the interior zippered pocket


----------



## accio sacculus

tammylynng said:


> *Item Name: Fendi Tortoise Spy Bag Zucca Canvas and Leather
> Item Number: 77186
> Seller ID: diamondjewel99
> Link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-fendi.820058/*
> 
> View attachment 4600016
> View attachment 4600018
> View attachment 4600019
> View attachment 4600019
> View attachment 4600018
> View attachment 4600019
> View attachment 4600020
> View attachment 4600021
> View attachment 4600022
> View attachment 4600023
> View attachment 4600024
> View attachment 4600025
> View attachment 4600026
> View attachment 4600027


Need to see clear close up of the leather serial tag


----------



## accio sacculus

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this item authenticated? Thank you!!
> 
> Item; *FENDI Brown/Black Zucca Print Coated Canvas Peekaboo Defender Cover*
> Item #: 326255
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/design...nt-coated-canvas-peekaboo-defender-cover.html


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

yaylolhahaha said:


> Hi, can I get this authenticated?
> 
> Item: Fendi Peekaboo small
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-nappa-mini-peekaboo-satchel-rosa-plaster-352189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610459
> View attachment 4610459
> View attachment 4610460
> View attachment 4610461
> View attachment 4610462
> View attachment 4610463
> View attachment 4610464
> View attachment 4610465
> View attachment 4610466
> View attachment 4610467


Need to see clear, close up of the hologram


----------



## accio sacculus

Minie26 said:


> Hi all
> Is Fendi serial code/number stamped inside the bag is unique? Because the code inside my bag (brown) is the same as another bag in the same style but different color (blue). Is this possible?
> 
> first photo is my bag:
> View attachment 4634961
> 
> 
> Second photo i found online. As you can see they are in the same style but different color. Should i be worried?
> View attachment 4634960


Looks good IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

abril_gza said:


> Hi, can someone please help me authenticate this bag?
> Item : Fendi Baguette Zucca Canvas
> Listing: Bolsa Fendi Baguette Zucca Original Canvas Y Piel
> https://articulo.mercadolibre.com.m...ndi-baguette-zucca-original-canvas-y-piel-_JM


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

fendifact said:


> Name : Fendi Leather-Trimmed Canvas Zucca Weekender
> Seller : Therealreal
> Link : https://www.therealreal.com/product...-leather-trimmed-canvas-zucca-weekender-5yme0
> 
> Item : fendi 19 16458 1 002
> 
> My own pics :
> 
> Purchased for around $450 after tax and shipping



The link doesnt work.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, front and back of the RFID tag and serial number tag


----------



## accio sacculus

mywmy said:


> *Dear authenticators,
> 
> I would really appreciate it if you could verify whether this bag is authentic.
> 
> Item Name:
> Fendi 2019 Large FF Monogram Baguette
> Item Number: 336674
> Seller ID: Luxury Garage Sale
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2019...078295?hash=item5473ebae57:g:yAMAAOSw7ApdTYp6*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the underside of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

bubula said:


> Dears,
> 
> Could you authenticate this bag?
> Item Name: FENDI BAG PEEKABOO X-LITE MEDIUM Fendi Roma Amor leather bag (30sm)  #352918732025
> Item #:352918732025
> Seller ID: ekaterinryzhu0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/352918732025?ul_noapp=true
> More pics sent:


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back and a straight on pic of the Selliara tag


----------



## Narnanz

Good to see you back @accio sacculus. I hope you are well.


----------



## bubula

Hello Dear Authenticators. 
Can you please authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance.
Item Name: FENDI BAG PEEKABOO X-LITE MEDIUMFendi Roma Amor leather bag (30sm) 
Item Number:52927894758
Seller ID:ekaterinryzhu0
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/352927894758?ViewItem=&item=352927894758
Extra Pictures:


----------



## Minie26

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good IMO


Hi
Is it normal for fendi bags to have the same code inside the bag although they are in different color?


----------



## karrey

Hallo guys,
Would guys please authenticate my bag. I bought it in a German website.


----------



## karrey

One more picture of the tag behind the hologram


----------



## jooon

Hi guys! Hope someone can help me to authenticate a fur charm I just bought second hand! It only came in a box. No cards, tags or receipts. My first charm so am excited but not sure what to look out for. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k5ml3k

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good



Thank you so much!! [emoji847]


----------



## k5ml3k

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, could I please get this bag authenticated? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Item: *FENDI Grey Leather Mini Peekaboo Bag 8BN291*
> Item Number: 326625
> Seller: Yoogis Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/fendi-grey-leather-mini-peekaboo-bag-8bn291.html




Hello, I’ve taken my own pictures in case you need them. Thank you!! 

View attachment 4583410

View attachment 4583411

View attachment 4583412

View attachment 4583413

View attachment 4583414

View attachment 4583415

View attachment 4583416

View attachment 4583417

View attachment 4583418

View attachment 4583419

View attachment 4583420

View attachment 4583421


----------



## bubula

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag front and back and a straight on pic of the Selliara tag


Hi Dear Authenticator.

Here are more pictures. I hope this helps. Thanks so much for everything.


----------



## Kmora

Hello,

I would love to get your opinion on my recently bought Peekaboo. This might be the hardest bag to photograph details of. I have done my best, please tell me if I need to add more photos.

Bag: Peekaboo mini black nappa (with braided multicolour handle)


----------



## accio sacculus

k5ml3k said:


> Hello, I’ve taken my own pictures in case you need them. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 4583410
> 
> View attachment 4583411
> 
> View attachment 4583412
> 
> View attachment 4583413
> 
> View attachment 4583414
> 
> View attachment 4583415
> 
> View attachment 4583416
> 
> View attachment 4583417
> 
> View attachment 4583418
> 
> View attachment 4583419
> 
> View attachment 4583420
> 
> View attachment 4583421


Looks good IMO!


----------



## k5ml3k

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good IMO!



Awesome, thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## karrey

karrey said:


> One more picture of the tag behind the hologram


Please someone tell me if my bag is authentic an if i need to take some more pictures.


----------



## Kmora

Kmora said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to get your opinion on my recently bought Peekaboo. This might be the hardest bag to photograph details of. I have done my best, please tell me if I need to add more photos.
> 
> Bag: Peekaboo mini black nappa (with braided multicolour handle)
> 
> View attachment 4642248
> View attachment 4642250
> View attachment 4642251
> View attachment 4642255
> View attachment 4642280
> View attachment 4642281
> View attachment 4642282
> View attachment 4642283
> View attachment 4642284
> View attachment 4642285
> View attachment 4642290
> View attachment 4642293



Forgot to mention that I purchased the bag through Designer Exchange (www.designerexchange.com). 

And strap is missing (but I got the raincover even though the note says no).


----------



## nathart

Hi, I'm hoping to find out if this bag is authenticate or not. These are the available pictures from the seller:
	

		
			
		

		
	









Thank you in advance!


----------



## valgal3x

Hello authenticators your advice would be appreciated thank you in advance 


If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it): not sure guessing it’s a: Zucchino Oyster Bag















Link (if available, if not, provide source): no link bought at my local goodwill

Attach photos : please see photos 


1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory... done

2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) .... no hologram tag found

3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag .. ..  done

4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp... done

5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print.... done


6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)... done


7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head... done

8. If available pic of authenticity card..... no card

9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate... not sure but I did post a silver plate inside of bag


----------



## valgal3x

valgal3x said:


> Hello authenticators your advice would be appreciated thank you in advance
> 
> 
> If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): not sure guessing it’s a: Zucchino Oyster Bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645441
> View attachment 4645442
> View attachment 4645443
> View attachment 4645446
> View attachment 4645447
> View attachment 4645448
> View attachment 4645449
> View attachment 4645450
> View attachment 4645452
> View attachment 4645453
> View attachment 4645454
> 
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): no link bought at my local goodwill
> 
> Attach photos : please see photos
> 
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory... done
> 
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) .... no hologram tag found
> 
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag .. ..  done
> 
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp... done
> 
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print.... done
> 
> 
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)... done
> 
> 
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head... done
> 
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card..... no card
> 
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate... not sure but I did post a silver plate inside of bag



More pictures of tag


----------



## Vicky2007

I have pre-order this bag from a seller but I'm not sure whether it's authentic or not. The smell of the bag, lining, leather looks good. Can anyone help?






















Thank you very much


----------



## bagobsessed305

Hello

I purchased this bag off of the resale site Tradesy, it seems to have a good reputation and they state their authentication is rigorous and 99.7% accurate. However since it’s my first time I’m paranoid and wanted to get it checked out, I’m pretty familiar with bags and this one definitely feels real, smells real etc. the chains are sturdy on the straps which is always a good indicator of a fake, they tend to go cheap on chains I’ve noticed.

The bag is the Fendi Mini Zucca Backpack

I can’t find the link because I already purchased it but it was on tradesy and the seller has over 200 completed sales which also gives me confidence in my purchase. Here are the pics. (Never done this so if more pics are needed please let me know)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Elienmich

Hi,

I purchased this Fendi bag on Ebay. The seller seemed to be thrustworthy and with a lot experience, but I just wonder if this Fendi Baguette is authentic, since the interior and the strap are different than what I am used to for Baguettes. Can someone please help me? Thanks!


----------



## natbrock1

Is this a fake?


----------



## shoppingmidory

Hi there!! Long time follower first time poster! 
I recently purchased this bag on poshmark and the girls swears it is authentic please help! I hope i posted these images correctly!


----------



## shoppingmidory

Wow! I think i did it all wrong! So so sorry! Let me try again. I purchased this zucca fendi off of poshmark and it came in the mail. I would love some help identifying if the bag is real. Thanks so much


----------



## shopalicious82

Hi can I get help to authenticate this vintage fendi?
I can’t find much info on the internet.
Thanks


----------



## Glamnatic

*Item Name (if you know it): Dont know the name 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): i bought from an instagram account called heybitchvintage2
*


----------



## Virginie96

Hello I bought a Fendi zucca mamma baguette bag on Depop.
Seller: DesignerPick
Serial number: not found

Can you tell whether it is authentic? They are a verified seller on Depop, and the ensured that the bag is authebtic although the lack of serial number...


----------



## applebrynn

Found this at a thrift store. It feels like nice quality but I don't know much about Fendi. What was throwing me off is the lack of any sort of identification on the inside. The only identifying tag is the one on the front.
The only similar bag I could find was this one, and they say that theirs is authentic, but their tag looks different from mine: https://poshmark.com/listing/FENDI-Vintage-Leather-Purse-1978-5d2b7d0c6a044e55da225668


----------



## Mrsfloridagq1

Hi, I'm looking at this Spy on Goodwill.com,  states it's been authenticated & shows certificate. However, I can't find any other in this color & the inside plate doesn't say "Fendi" but looks to be FFNDI ? That can't be right? If anyone has an opinion on the authenticity of this could you help? Thanks so much! * I did search to see if anyone has asked about this one, found nothing but if I missed it, I'm sorry


----------



## cloudsofviolet

Was the fendi zucca monogram ever done in a slanted way? Like not at a 90 deg. angle? 

I found a possibly authentic but possibly fake monogram zucca at a thrift, brought it home and am now trying to figure out. Also some other things I noticed is that only the zipper pulls are embossed / engraved in the characteristic fendi way. will try to post pics tomorrow / today later on.


----------



## balenciagailove

*Hi!*
Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this vintage Fendi bag for me!
*
Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Print Mini Baguette in black with oxidised silver hardware
Item Number:  153821979641
Seller ID: shailmoodle_0
Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...979641?hash=item23d08123f9:g:EwYAAOSw7gpeOlmh*
*
Thank you so much!*


----------



## lvh93

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> Hello Could you help me authenticating this fendi please Thank you in advance!
> Item Name: Fendi Mini Mama
> Since its not ebay I dont have an Item Number or Seller Id But here´s the link of the Bag
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-mini-mama-5e0aa3669d3b784f94779589
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## PetraLo

Hello fellow Fendilovers! Looking for a pretty friend for my Peekaboo and found this Ebay listing - however I'm not at all convinced that it's authenticate because the starting price is so low and nobody is bidding on it. It LOOKS fine to me, but if an Authenticator could take a look I can rest in peace So greatful for any input!

Item: Fendi Petite 2yours black leather handbag
Number: 164068724645
Seller: shoppingjennifer 4706 (179)
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PETI...724645?hash=item2633420fa5:g:o1MAAOSwncJeOxsv

Comments: "Unused 100 % authentic ... cards and dustbag"
I know you are all very busy ladies and gentlemen but if you could sneak a peak I'd be thrilled!


----------



## daliringpam

Hello ladies!
I need your help to authenticate this FENDI BOSTON bag 40cm (vintage?) my friend is selling it on a website but she will give me a discount if I will purchase it, so I really need your help..
Thank you!


----------



## vmpull

Hello
I would greatly appreciate you authenticating the bag below posted on ebay. Thank you in advance for your help

Item: Men's Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
Condition:New without tags
Ebay item number: 264634872825
Seller: localcelebrityca (58 ) 91.7% Positive feedback
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-FENDI...872825?hash=item3d9d77b3f9:g:Sk4AAOSw3OhcqWKT


----------



## sensoryo

Hi all!
I've looked far and wide but wasn't able to confirm myself 100%. Can you help out with authentication of this Peekaboo? Seller states that it was bought in vintage store in Mediolan.


----------



## CarmenP

Hey all,

Just a question does FINDI make use of riri zippers??


----------



## julesbags

*Hi, if anyone could help me authenticate! I'm new to buying pre loved
Item Name: *Fendi Cloth Baguette
*Item Number: *8640422
*Seller ID:*  Elena
*Link: *https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...ano-fendi-baguette-marrone-tela-8640422.shtml 

Thank you, thank you!


----------



## rito511

Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag for me:

*Item Name: *FENDI x Fila Belt Bag Zucca Pattern Yellow Logo Mania
*Item Number: *283681619946
*Seller ID:* jessebugg90
*Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-x-Fi...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jeet

Hello,
Please help me authenticate this Fendi mini peekaboo I purchased it from tradesy. Let me know if additional photog are needed.

thank you in advance


----------



## Rienapriharthini

Hi, you please authenticate my fendi peekaboo bag. Thank you.


----------



## tomcg

Hello everyone. 

I’d really appreciate some help authenticating this (vintage?) Fendi bag. I’ve never seen the model before but have fallen in love with it. 

I’d really appreciate any advice on its authenticity and hopefully this will turn into an unboxing thread too. Fingers crossed and thanks so much. 

*Item Name: FENDI waist bag black gray wool shoulder belt monogram fanny pack purse small
Item Number: 254482619797
Seller ID: originalstyles 
Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254482619797*


----------



## Wildflour

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## Wildflour

I hope I am doing this right to authenticate. 

item is a Black and Tan stripe coated canvas.
purchased from a thrift store.
no serial numbers. pictures attached. Thank you so much for looking at this bag and helping me determine if it is authentic and maybe the age?


----------



## Nycawfee

I wrote in this forum back in December and haven’t gotten a response. This “Fendi” purse was gifted to me for Christmas but after doing a reverse image search to find out if it was real I had doubts that it was authentic. Reading so many different opinions gave me mixed reviews so I called in a few Fendi stores and the reps were kind enough to allow me to send pictures to their personal phones to help me verify authenticity. The reps said it was real but then a few places I called that I didn’t send pictures to said Fendi bags have hologram on tags on number or leather tag and neither applied to this bag. The only set of number this purse has are the ones that are on a tag inside the bag pictured below. Please HELPPPPP!


----------



## megan_jock

Hi, 

Appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag

Item: Fendi 3jours Dark Green/Pink Interior Vitello Leather Satchel 
Seller: *Private seller from Facebook
Pictures:

Big thanks!


----------



## juulia

Hi! I’ve bought this old and very much worn Fendi Baguette in maybe 2004(?) from Ebay and being young and naive I just believed it was authentic. I didn’t have any reason to think otherwise.. I thought I didn’t have this anymore but recently found this. Could this be authentic? Thank you so much if someone has the time to help me.


----------



## jzchou

Hi, could somebody please authenticate this bag? I already have a feeling it's not real, but I'm not an expert on Fendi. From what I've researched online the serial number should be 16 or 17 characters & this has only 15? 

Also, this same exact item is listed by two different sellers. I contacted them & they informed me they both work for the same boss so they share items to list (??). Pictures are different, but show the same bag & serial numbers. TIA!

Item Name: Fendi By The Way Small
Item Number: 26613222 & 26613280
Seller ID: Coco-Luxury or Luxtradesy
Link:  https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-by-the-way-small-black-calfskin-leather-satchel/26613222/ & https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-by-the-way-small-shoulder-black-calfskin-leather-satchel/26613280/


----------



## shyatz

Rienapriharthini said:


> Hi, you please authenticate my fendi peekaboo bag. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673841
> View attachment 4673842
> View attachment 4673845
> View attachment 4673846
> View attachment 4673847
> View attachment 4673848
> View attachment 4673849
> View attachment 4673850
> View attachment 4673851
> View attachment 4673852




Did you receive any message whether it’s authentic or not?


----------



## jzchou

shyatz said:


> Did you receive any message whether it’s authentic or not?



No, not yet


----------



## SakuraSakura

Hi everybody! When you have a moment may you please help me authenticate this item? Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thank you. 
Item Name: Fendi Bag Bug.


----------



## gellee_cup

*Item Name (if you know it): I think it’s something along the lines of:* FENDI * the forever black neoprene baguette 
Link:*https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Mamma-Baguette-Hand-Bag-Canvas-Black-90026/333505411854?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649#viTabs_0
*Seller ID (eBay): *next-innovation-au
Serial Number: 2321_26566.018













Everything seems good to me, the only thing that I am concerned about is the Fendi engraving on the side of the front buckle. I have compared other photos of the same bag from other listings and everything seems to match except for this...The last line of the " e “ is barely visible and is a lot thinner compared to the other lines. Is it perhaps just a defect or a sign that it is unauthentic?
More context of the bag:
 I got it from a Japanese seller on eBay and they had many great reviews and provided a lot of photos and details about the bag except for this.. The bag has an overall nice weight to it (weighs about 400g/0.9 pounds) and the material does feel nice. Also the bag came sticky from age presumably. 

There isn’t much information about this bag so if anyone knows anything please let me know.

Thank you so much in advance for your help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wormz07

Please help! 
Fendi Iconic Mini Peekaboo
Seller provided screenshot of purchase history via fendi online. However just want to confirm as store receipt was not given.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Wildflour said:


> I hope I am doing this right to authenticate.
> 
> item is a Black and Tan stripe coated canvas.
> purchased from a thrift store.
> no serial numbers. pictures attached. Thank you so much for looking at this bag and helping me determine if it is authentic and maybe the age?



I am not an authenticator; however, seeing as how none have responded I will try to assist you to the best of my abilities. I personally do not feel as if this authentic. The stitching is questionable along with the hardware. If it were authentic, this would probably be from the late 1970s - 1980s.


----------



## valgal3x

Just inquiring the last authentication was in January.. I’m hoping we that didn’t purchase from a site aren’t posting incorrectly. And I don’t want to keep posting just Incase I’ve done it correctly.


----------



## Jandrews01

Please can someone authenticate this* 

*


----------



## Jandrews01

Please someone help!


Jandrews01 said:


> Please can someone authenticate this*
> *


----------



## AnnaHalina

Hello everyone 

first of all massive thanks to the authenticators who donate their time to help us - your work is massively appreciated it 

I have just won this auction, a fendi peekaboo mini 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164145987617


However I have just clocked onto the fact that the bag has BOTH a hologram and a REID tag which makes me suspicious it is a fake. Could someone have a look and let me know what they think please ? 
Best wishes 
Anna


----------



## AnnaHalina

jzchou said:


> No, not yet


I’ve just bought a bag just like yours but worried as it has both the hologram and the RFID  code and I have found  informacion that this could mean it’s a fake


----------



## terite

Is this a perfume bag or free with purchase or just a fake? Thank you for your help?
t


----------



## zjohnsonadb

Hello! Could anyone help me authenticate this Baguette? I know it's in rough condition... but the stitching looks off to me as well as the fact that there is no serial # inside. Although, the seller said this is because the bag is from the early 80's. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Sihkunt

*Can someone help me authenticate this fendi vintage jacket. 
Looking at the jeans stitching are all connected and the spelling of "fabbrique" is wrong.
*
Some people are saying vintage fendi were made that way. 
Just wanted to double check from an expert. Thank you! 

*
Item Name: vintage fendi jacket
Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/13466793-fendi-vintage-rare-fendi-jacket-w-packable-hood*


----------



## Marjmaliwanag

Hi everyone!

Can anyone help me authenticate this Fendi bag, the seller said the code has been rubbed off and it didn’t come with a dust bag or any cards. 
Thank you.


----------



## dgcmatias

Can anyone help me authenticate this Fendi tote? I cannot seem to find the bag on Google based on it’s serial code and, RFID tag seems shallow like it’s just a tag and no chip inside.(Is the chip a real chip or like a barcode?)  I’m starting to think that it’s a red flag. Seller said it’s authentic.


----------



## ArianDagbay

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag *Item Name (if you know it): Black Jacquard Animal Print Oyster Bag 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): It’s mine 
Attach photos*


----------



## cloudsofviolet

Authentic? Only things I could find . . . the 'F' is angled and no fendi embossed on exterior hardware.


----------



## bella_sage

Hi! Do all fendi serial codes use dashes (-) every few numbers? Mine uses a slash  Does that mean it is faked?


----------



## accio sacculus

Glamnatic said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Dont know the name
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): i bought from an instagram account called heybitchvintage2*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Virginie96 said:


> Hello I bought a Fendi zucca mamma baguette bag on Depop.
> Seller: DesignerPick
> Serial number: not found
> 
> Can you tell whether it is authentic? They are a verified seller on Depop, and the ensured that the bag is authebtic although the lack of serial number...


Please provide a link for the listing, as per instructions in Post #1 -  as well as a clear, close up photo of serial number imprinted in the interior zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

applebrynn said:


> Found this at a thrift store. It feels like nice quality but I don't know much about Fendi. What was throwing me off is the lack of any sort of identification on the inside. The only identifying tag is the one on the front.
> The only similar bag I could find was this one, and they say that theirs is authentic, but their tag looks different from mine: https://poshmark.com/listing/FENDI-Vintage-Leather-Purse-1978-5d2b7d0c6a044e55da225668
> View attachment 4655112
> View attachment 4655113
> View attachment 4655114
> View attachment 4655115
> View attachment 4655116
> View attachment 4655117
> View attachment 4655118
> View attachment 4655119
> View attachment 4655120


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

balenciagailove said:


> *Hi!*
> Would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this vintage Fendi bag for me!
> *
> Item Name: Authentic Fendi Zucca Print Mini Baguette in black with oxidised silver hardware
> Item Number:  153821979641
> Seller ID: shailmoodle_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authent...979641?hash=item23d08123f9:g:EwYAAOSw7gpeOlmh
> 
> Thank you so much!*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting!   Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the interior zippered pocket, as well as the metal plate.


----------



## accio sacculus

PetraLo said:


> Hello fellow Fendilovers! Looking for a pretty friend for my Peekaboo and found this Ebay listing - however I'm not at all convinced that it's authenticate because the starting price is so low and nobody is bidding on it. It LOOKS fine to me, but if an Authenticator could take a look I can rest in peace So greatful for any input!
> 
> Item: Fendi Petite 2yours black leather handbag
> Number: 164068724645
> Seller: shoppingjennifer 4706 (179)
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-PETI...724645?hash=item2633420fa5:g:o1MAAOSwncJeOxsv
> 
> Comments: "Unused 100 % authentic ... cards and dustbag"
> I know you are all very busy ladies and gentlemen but if you could sneak a peak I'd be thrilled!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting!    Will need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram, RFID tag (front and back) and the leather serial tab.


----------



## accio sacculus

vmpull said:


> Hello
> I would greatly appreciate you authenticating the bag below posted on ebay. Thank you in advance for your help
> 
> Item: Men's Fendi Selleria Peekaboo
> Condition:New without tags
> Ebay item number: 264634872825
> Seller: localcelebrityca (58 ) 91.7% Positive feedback
> link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-FENDI...872825?hash=item3d9d77b3f9:g:Sk4AAOSw3OhcqWKT


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.   Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and otherside of the RFID tag.


----------



## accio sacculus

julesbags said:


> *Hi, if anyone could help me authenticate! I'm new to buying pre loved
> Item Name: *Fendi Cloth Baguette
> *Item Number: *8640422
> *Seller ID:*  Elena
> *Link: *https://it.vestiairecollective.com/...ano-fendi-baguette-marrone-tela-8640422.shtml
> 
> Thank you, thank you!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number tag to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

rito511 said:


> Hello, can you please help authenticate this bag for me:
> 
> *Item Name: *FENDI x Fila Belt Bag Zucca Pattern Yellow Logo Mania
> *Item Number: *283681619946
> *Seller ID:* jessebugg90
> *Link: *https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-x-Fila-Belt-Bag-Zucca-Pattern-Yellow-Logo-Mania-NewCondition100-Authentic/283681619946?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag (front and back)


----------



## accio sacculus

tomcg said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I’d really appreciate some help authenticating this (vintage?) Fendi bag. I’ve never seen the model before but have fallen in love with it.
> 
> I’d really appreciate any advice on its authenticity and hopefully this will turn into an unboxing thread too. Fingers crossed and thanks so much.
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI waist bag black gray wool shoulder belt monogram fanny pack purse small
> Item Number: 254482619797
> Seller ID: originalstyles
> Link: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/254482619797*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

megan_jock said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Fendi 3jours Dark Green/Pink Interior Vitello Leather Satchel
> Seller: *Private seller from Facebook
> Pictures:
> 
> Big thanks!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Will need to see a clear photo of the RFID tag (front and back) in its entirety.


----------



## accio sacculus

juulia said:


> View attachment 4677273
> View attachment 4677274
> View attachment 4677275
> View attachment 4677276
> View attachment 4677277
> View attachment 4677278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I’ve bought this old and very much worn Fendi Baguette in maybe 2004(?) from Ebay and being young and naive I just believed it was authentic. I didn’t have any reason to think otherwise.. I thought I didn’t have this anymore but recently found this. Could this be authentic? Thank you so much if someone has the time to help me.


Looks good, IMO!    Next time please use the correct format for posting.  I made an exception since you provided me with the source.  Normally we would require the link to the listing too, but it's probably no longer available.


----------



## accio sacculus

gellee_cup said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): I think it’s something along the lines of:* FENDI * the forever black neoprene baguette
> Link:*https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Mamma-Baguette-Hand-Bag-Canvas-Black-90026/333505411854?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649#viTabs_0
> *Seller ID (eBay): *next-innovation-au
> Serial Number: 2321_26566.018
> View attachment 4690590
> View attachment 4690591
> View attachment 4690593
> View attachment 4690596
> View attachment 4690597
> View attachment 4690598
> View attachment 4690599
> View attachment 4690600
> View attachment 4690601
> View attachment 4690602
> View attachment 4690604
> View attachment 4690605
> 
> Everything seems good to me, the only thing that I am concerned about is the Fendi engraving on the side of the front buckle. I have compared other photos of the same bag from other listings and everything seems to match except for this...The last line of the " e “ is barely visible and is a lot thinner compared to the other lines. Is it perhaps just a defect or a sign that it is unauthentic?
> More context of the bag:
> I got it from a Japanese seller on eBay and they had many great reviews and provided a lot of photos and details about the bag except for this.. The bag has an overall nice weight to it (weighs about 400g/0.9 pounds) and the material does feel nice. Also the bag came sticky from age presumably.
> 
> There isn’t much information about this bag so if anyone knows anything please let me know.
> 
> Thank you so much in advance for your help, it is greatly appreciated.


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  The bag is fake


----------



## accio sacculus

AnnaHalina said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> first of all massive thanks to the authenticators who donate their time to help us - your work is massively appreciated it
> 
> I have just won this auction, a fendi peekaboo mini
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164145987617
> 
> 
> However I have just clocked onto the fact that the bag has BOTH a hologram and a REID tag which makes me suspicious it is a fake. Could someone have a look and let me know what they think please ?
> Best wishes
> Anna



It's fake   In the future, please use the correct format for posting by reading Post #1.  I made an exception for you in this case since your provided the source and link for the listing.


----------



## accio sacculus

Sihkunt said:


> *Can someone help me authenticate this fendi vintage jacket.
> Looking at the jeans stitching are all connected and the spelling of "fabbrique" is wrong.
> *
> Some people are saying vintage fendi were made that way.
> Just wanted to double check from an expert. Thank you!
> 
> *
> Item Name: vintage fendi jacket
> Link: https://www.grailed.com/listings/13466793-fendi-vintage-rare-fendi-jacket-w-packable-hood*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's fake


----------



## justhello69

Hi,
Appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag

Item: Febdi peekaboo 33, Roman leather, inside partly calf leather and partly velvet I believe it is also a leather, silver hardware.
Seller: Vestiaire collective 
Note; all look fine but the shoulder strap look different from the one I tried in shop and the turn look is bit st
Pictures:


----------



## justhello69

Extra photos. Btw is is my first Fendi bag and I already bought it.


----------



## accio sacculus

justhello69 said:


> Hi,
> Appreciate if someone can help me authenticate this bag
> 
> Item: Febdi peekaboo 33, Roman leather, inside partly calf leather and partly velvet I believe it is also a leather, silver hardware.
> Seller: Vestiaire collective
> Note; all look fine but the shoulder strap look different from the one I tried in shop and the turn look is bit st
> Pictures:





justhello69 said:


> Extra photos. Btw is is my first Fendi bag and I already bought it.


Looks good, IMO!    In the future, please provide the link to the listing.


----------



## bryony2308

Hi there! I’m a little unsure of this due to the metal plaque looking a little dodgy on this. 
Item: peekaboo (small?23cm) Python
Seller:@annafam on Depop https://www.depop.com/annafam/
Pictures:


----------



## justhello69

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!    In the future, please provide the link to the listing.


Thanks so much will do
So ))


----------



## accio sacculus

bryony2308 said:


> Hi there! I’m a little unsure of this due to the metal plaque looking a little dodgy on this.
> Item: peekaboo (small?23cm) Python
> Seller:@annafam on Depop https://www.depop.com/annafam/
> Pictures:


It's fake


----------



## bryony2308

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bryony2308

Jandrews01 said:


> Please someone help!


Hiya, I just posted this exact same bag!! Sadly it turns out it was fake- if you want to check it’s on page 621.


----------



## ArianDagbay

Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag *Item Name (if you know it): Black Jacquard Animal Print Oyster Bag 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): It’s mine 
Attach photos*


----------



## terite

Item Name: Messenger Bag
Item Number: No number - thrift sale find
Seller ID: Thrift Sale
Link: no link -


----------



## accio sacculus

ArianDagbay said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag *Item Name (if you know it): Black Jacquard Animal Print Oyster Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): It’s mine
> Attach photos*


Where did you purchase it?  That is what we mean by “source”


----------



## accio sacculus

terite said:


> Item Name: Messenger Bag
> Item Number: No number - thrift sale find
> Seller ID: Thrift Sale
> Link: no link -


This looks like it may be a promotional item.  Is there anything printed under the zipperhead or on the lining?


----------



## Stocac62

Have you seen this logo inside a fendi baguette before? I was assured it’s authentic, but have not seen this metal logo before. Definitely a vintage bag, no serial #. 



Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> *
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## ArianDagbay

accio sacculus said:


> Where did you purchase it?  That is what we mean by “source”


Bought it on ebay from a seller named ellefrankie44. https://www.ebay.ca/itm/274317668314


----------



## accio sacculus

ArianDagbay said:


> Hi can someone help me authenticate this bag *Item Name (if you know it): Black Jacquard Animal Print Oyster Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): It’s mine
> Attach photos*


Need to see clear, close ups of the serial number imprinted on the lining or interior of the interior pocket


----------



## ArianDagbay

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close ups of the serial number imprinted on the lining or interior of the interior pocket


----------



## bella_sage

*Thank you so much for your time! Am following the format. 
Item Name: FENDI Zucca Small Shoulder Bag 
Photos:*

What worries me is the slashes instead od the dashes in the serial number but


----------



## emmas21

Can someone please authenticate this for me. 
Fendi Spy Bag
Black leather
https://www.vestiairecollective.com...lack-leather-spy-fendi-handbag-10026275.shtml
Thanks


----------



## littleNinj

nil


----------



## littleNinj

*Hi guys!
*
I need your opinion/help about this bag from a japanese ebay reseller kurotoa if it is real. This will be my first time buying a vintage bag from ebay.

Thanks in advance 

*Item Name (if you know it): FENDI Zucca Mamma Bucket Shoulder Bag Navy Nylon Canvas Vintage

Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

Attach photos
Front
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Back
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Lining/Serial Code
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
*hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## wormz07

Hi. Please help!!!
Purchased a mini peekaboo from friend of friend. No receipt provided but proof of purchase on online account was provided. Please let me know if photos are incorrect. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





2018 iconic peekaboo mini in amazzonia purchased at Sydney boutique in Australia.


----------



## lydia_93

Hello everyone! Purchased this Fendi baguette on ebay recently based on a reccomendation and am now doubting the authenticity! Can you help? Thank you,

*Item Name: *Fendi Mamma Baguette
*Item Number: *#233351928644
*Seller ID:  *brand_jfa
*Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/233351928644?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6004&_trkparms=gh1g=I233351928644.N41.S2.typeITEM_SHIPPED.R2.TR2*


----------



## vintagehipster

Can anyone help me authenticate this fendi zucca bag purchased from japanese ebay seller kurotoa?


----------



## Fashionxhags

Help authentication Fendi Zucca with leather serial# Tag but no second hologram tag? I’ve only seen single serial numbers when they’re older/directly printed inside pocket not like this on the leather tag because those always came alongside a hologram also. But everything else seams to check out otherwise. Thanks for advice or I have to return today to seller.


----------



## Fashionxhags

Hi I purchased this fendi zucca (not traditional baguette shape it’s the longer wider mama like style) Last wk however after I realized it has only the leather embossed serial tag but not the usual accompanying hologram tag. I’ve only seen serials by themself in vintage that are direct printed inside pockets, but not with the leather tag only- have you? I have until today to return it if it’s not AUTH. thanks for your help.

FENDI ZUCCA BAG


----------



## accio sacculus

littleNinj said:


> *Hi guys!
> *
> I need your opinion/help about this bag from a japanese ebay reseller kurotoa if it is real. This will be my first time buying a vintage bag from ebay.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): FENDI Zucca Mamma Bucket Shoulder Bag Navy Nylon Canvas Vintage
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> Attach photos
> Front
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Back
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> Lining/Serial Code
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> *hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head*
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Zucca-Mamma-Bucket-Shoulder-Bag-Navy-Nylon-Canvas-Vintage-Auth-EE810-Y/193351633229?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

wormz07 said:


> Hi. Please help!!!
> Purchased a mini peekaboo from friend of friend. No receipt provided but proof of purchase on online account was provided. Please let me know if photos are incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718930
> View attachment 4718933
> 
> 
> 2018 iconic peekaboo mini in amazzonia purchased at Sydney boutique in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718930
> View attachment 4718933
> View attachment 4718930
> View attachment 4718933


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

lydia_93 said:


> Hello everyone! Purchased this Fendi baguette on ebay recently based on a reccomendation and am now doubting the authenticity! Can you help? Thank you,
> 
> *Item Name: *Fendi Mamma Baguette
> *Item Number: *#233351928644
> *Seller ID:  *brand_jfa
> *Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/233351928644?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l6004&_trkparms=gh1g=I233351928644.N41.S2.typeITEM_SHIPPED.R2.TR2*
> 
> View attachment 4719184
> View attachment 4719185
> View attachment 4719186
> View attachment 4719187
> View attachment 4719188
> View attachment 4719189
> View attachment 4719190
> View attachment 4719191
> View attachment 4719192
> View attachment 4719193
> View attachment 4719194
> View attachment 4719195


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

vintagehipster said:


> Can anyone help me authenticate this fendi zucca bag purchased from japanese ebay seller kurotoa?


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## Kmora

Hello,

I would love to get your opinion on my mini Peekaboo. I have done my best to get clear photos, please tell me if I need to add more photos.

Bought from: Designer Exchange (https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/bags/fendi/peekaboo/SHANFEN128900) 
Bag: Peekaboo mini black nappa (with braided multicolour handle)


----------



## Stocac62

Stocac62 said:


> Have you seen this logo inside a fendi baguette before? I was assured it’s authentic, but have not seen this metal logo before. Definitely a vintage bag, no serial #.



Someone please help here! Below are more photos. I purchased this on eBay


----------



## Fashionxhags

Fashionxhags said:


> Hi I purchased this fendi zucca (not traditional baguette shape it’s the longer wider mama like style) Last wk however after I realized it has only the leather embossed serial tag but not the usual accompanying hologram tag. I’ve only seen serials by themself in vintage that are direct printed inside pockets, but not with the leather tag only- have you? I have until today to return it if it’s not AUTH. thanks for your help.
> 
> FENDI ZUCCA BAG
> View attachment 4719699
> View attachment 4719700
> View attachment 4719701
> View attachment 4719702
> View attachment 4719703
> View attachment 4719704
> View attachment 4719705
> View attachment 4719706
> View attachment 4719707


I feel really bad taking up room x2 but I can’t find any where to edit or delete posts. I forgot the source I guess for the bag which was MERCARI but seller deleted it which is odd the link doesn’t show it. But I can redo post agian with screen shot of the purchase/sale & sellers info. 
https://www.mercari.com/us/item/m95834672185/?iv_code=XFPNBH&object_id=m95834672185&object_type=item


----------



## midniteluna

Hi there, just want a peace of mind if this is authentic? I bought from a reputable reseller but have yet to receive. Doesn’t come with auth card (not sure if this model already comes with one). Any idea which year this is produced and the color? Hope the pictures provided are ok. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sherilynesabel

Hi, could someone please help authenticate this bag? Thank you so much in advance! 

https://www.ebay.com.my/itm/192871190423


----------



## Loislee_

Hi please help authenticate this bag? Thank you!

Item Name: Fendi Leather Crossbody Bag
Item Number: 10104890
Seller ID: @roza1044119
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...di/black-leather-fendi-handbag-10104890.shtml


----------



## Emgie

Hi,

Could you help me authenticate this bag?

Item Name: Fendi Mama Forever Neoprene (?)
No seller/item number/link since the bag is already in my possession

Thank you in advance!


----------



## AnneK0815

Hi I was wondering if someone could offer some help or assistance?    My mother went to Italy approx 1989-1992 (after my oldest was born but thinking before my youngest was born) and brought back a Fendi bag for each of my sisters and myself.   I have never used it, it's been in the yellow dust bag since I received it.   Only questionable "damage" is she wrote on the dust bag the initial of who was getting each one (mine has a small A on it) and there is a small dirt spot on the dust bag.   It has a foiled serial number (pictured below).   I'm looking to find out what material it's made of, if the style has a name and if there is a site I can go to to find the value of it, if that's something that can be shared here.   

Thank you in advance for looking and possible future assistance!

Item Name (if you know it):  unknown 
Link (if available, if not, provide source):    cant find another one online so far -- source was a gift from my mother
Attach photos

Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) ------- (I dont see any holograms on this bag just pull tags which I pictured)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag  ------------- (this bag doesn't have one)


----------



## soko

*Hello, I purchased a vintage Fendi bag with janus symbol on the front side. I am not sure about the authenticity, it looks old but good for me. If so, could you also help me with further information as year, ...?

Thanks in advance

Item Name: Fendi Vintage Handtasche 
Item Number: 383495318265
Seller ID: sonnenschein2602
Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Vinta...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


----------



## accio sacculus

Loislee_ said:


> Hi please help authenticate this bag? Thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Leather Crossbody Bag
> Item Number: 10104890
> Seller ID: @roza1044119
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...di/black-leather-fendi-handbag-10104890.shtml


Need to see clear, close up pics of the front and back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

AnneK0815 said:


> Hi I was wondering if someone could offer some help or assistance?    My mother went to Italy approx 1989-1992 (after my oldest was born but thinking before my youngest was born) and brought back a Fendi bag for each of my sisters and myself.   I have never used it, it's been in the yellow dust bag since I received it.   Only questionable "damage" is she wrote on the dust bag the initial of who was getting each one (mine has a small A on it) and there is a small dirt spot on the dust bag.   It has a foiled serial number (pictured below).   I'm looking to find out what material it's made of, if the style has a name and if there is a site I can go to to find the value of it, if that's something that can be shared here.
> 
> Thank you in advance for looking and possible future assistance!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it):  unknown
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):    cant find another one online so far -- source was a gift from my mother
> Attach photos
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back) ------- (I dont see any holograms on this bag just pull tags which I pictured)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag  ------------- (this bag doesn't have one)
> 
> View attachment 4721502
> View attachment 4721503
> View attachment 4721504
> View attachment 4721505
> View attachment 4721507
> View attachment 4721508
> View attachment 4721509
> View attachment 4721510
> View attachment 4721512
> View attachment 4721516
> View attachment 4721517
> View attachment 4721518


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

soko said:


> *Hello, I purchased a vintage Fendi bag with janus symbol on the front side. I am not sure about the authenticity, it looks old but good for me. If so, could you also help me with further information as year, ...?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Vintage Handtasche
> Item Number: 383495318265
> Seller ID: sonnenschein2602
> Link: https://www.ebay.de/itm/Fendi-Vintage-Handtasche/383495318265?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


Looks good


----------



## AnneK0815

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


So it's definitely a Fendi, that I figured already (didn't think Mom would give us fakes from Italy) but do you recognize it as having a name?    Know the material it's made of?  (kind of smells like a plastic canvas type material that still smells brand new today 30 yrs later)


----------



## AnneK0815

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good



Do you know if the serial number helps date the piece?


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you


----------



## Muppet18

Good morning!
I found this bag on ebay and I am wondering if it is an authentic Peekaboo.
The plate inside is what confuses me...'Selleria'? Really?
Thank you for any help!!!

Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Iconic Selleria Tasche Handtasche Medium                      Leder Original!!
Item Nr.:     392678078680
Seller:        pumucklsfreundin
Link:           https://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-Peekaboo-Iconic-Selleria-       Tasche-Handtasche-Medium-Leder-Original/392678078680


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

mrs.hasbrook said:


> Could someone please help me authenticate this bag? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722506
> View attachment 4722507
> View attachment 4722508
> View attachment 4722509
> View attachment 4722510
> View attachment 4722511
> View attachment 4722512
> View attachment 4722513
> View attachment 4722514
> View attachment 4722515
> View attachment 4722516
> View attachment 4722517



Peekaboo iconic mini- not buying, already own, if you need more pics I can post them but I was just waiting to see if anyone was going to respond before putting more up. I would like to know if it is authentic, thank you so much


----------



## midniteluna

midniteluna said:


> Hi there, just want a peace of mind if this is authentic? I bought from a reputable reseller but have yet to receive. Doesn’t come with auth card (not sure if this model already comes with one). Any idea which year this is produced and the color? Hope the pictures provided are ok. Thanks in advance!



This is already in my hands, details as below:

*Item Name : Fendi Spy
Link : Reseller from Instagram - Luxury Vintage*


----------



## apagui1618

Hi. Please help me authenticate this:
Name: according to the seller it's the Fendi Monogram Zucca Forever Boston pouch
Seller: n/a individual

If someone also know the name of the bag and year it's made, that would be great. 
Thanks so much


----------



## accio sacculus

Muppet18 said:


> Good morning!
> I found this bag on ebay and I am wondering if it is an authentic Peekaboo.
> The plate inside is what confuses me...'Selleria'? Really?
> Thank you for any help!!!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Peekaboo Iconic Selleria Tasche Handtasche Medium                      Leder Original!!
> Item Nr.:     392678078680
> Seller:        pumucklsfreundin
> Link:           https://www.ebay.de/itm/FENDI-Peekaboo-Iconic-Selleria-       Tasche-Handtasche-Medium-Leder-Original/392678078680


Thank you for using the correct format for posting!    It's fake!


----------



## accio sacculus

midniteluna said:


> This is already in my hands, details as below:
> 
> *Item Name : Fendi Spy
> Link : Reseller from Instagram - Luxury Vintage*


Thank you for providing the source from where it was purchased.  It's authentic


----------



## Muppet18

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting!    It's fake!



That's what I thought!
Thank you!


----------



## priyankadi

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this bag? I have 2 days left to send it back if it's fake.

*Item Name: *Vintage Fendi Zucca small bag
*Item Number:
Seller ID: *Poshmark
*Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Vintage-Fendi-Zucca-small-bag-5e67ba9e16105d1d5c4a1152*


----------



## Esnjay

Hi, would very appreciate if you could authenticate this item. Thanks in advance.

*auction item: 
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-M...930762?hash=item1a97bd894a:g:MlgAAOSwYNpesssS*

*Item Name:
FENDI MEDIUM BAGUETTE BLACK LEATHER BAG With Receipt 
Item Number:
114214930762
Seller ID: 
perfect-performer*

Besides the photos on the listing the seller also sent me some others which I’ve attached.

Thank you!


----------



## Kmora

Hello @accio sacculus!

It is nice to see you active here again and I hope that you are okay.

I would love to get your opinion on my mini Peekaboo. I have done my best to get clear photos, please tell me if I need to add more photos.

Bought from: Designer Exchange (https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/bags/fendi/peekaboo/SHANFEN128900)
Bag: Peekaboo mini black nappa (with braided multicolour handle)


----------



## sfoz65

Hi, experts,
I'm interested in buying either one of these two Petite 2Jours:

1. The first one is appealing, but the serial number is only 15 digits, not 16 digits. That worries me.
Item Name: Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Exstasy
Item Number: 8BH253 D7E 148 010
Seller ID: fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite-2jours-tote-pink-exstasy-478065

2.
Item Name: Vitello Elite Flamingo Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Ecstasy
Item Number: 8BH253 DZE 158 5177
Seller ID: fashionphile.com
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-flamingo-petite-2jours-tote-pink-ecstasy-482342

Can someone please tell me if they are genuine or not?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Danilela

hi guys.

i'd like to know if this fendi baguette is real.
the buckle and the screws look a little off for me.

item: fendi baguette

thanks!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

*Item Name (if you know it) Peekaboo iconic mini-Black Nappa Handbag*

*Product Code:*8BN244K4PF0KUR
*Link (if available, if not, provide source):https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244k4pf0kur*
*Attach photos

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
*


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hi everyone ! 
I hope everyone is good !
Can someone authenticate this bag for me please ? I just bought it and don't know if it is authentic.

NAME :  I am not sure but I think its called FENDI ZUKKA PATTERN MAMA BAGUETTE 
SELLER : N/A individual

Thank you very much !


----------



## Monika134

Help me real fendi?


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

I haven’t gotten any response yet on my post(#9355), is this group still active for authenticating?


*Item Name (if you know it) Peekaboo iconic mini-Black Nappa Handbag*

*Product Code:*8BN244K4PF0KUR
*Link (if available, if not, provide source):https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244k4pf0kur*


----------



## szwena

Hi there,
I was wondering if anybody could confirm the authenticity of this vintage bag. I have no idea of the style or history..


----------



## szwena

Sorry about the repeated pictures in the last post, i think i was trying to add this one. Many thanks in advance


----------



## megan_jock

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Will need to see a clear photo of the RFID tag (front and back) in its entirety.



THANK YOU  please see attached!


----------



## accio sacculus

megan_jock said:


> THANK YOU  please see attached!


Looks good IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Esnjay said:


> Hi, would very appreciate if you could authenticate this item. Thanks in advance.
> 
> *auction item:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FENDI-M...930762?hash=item1a97bd894a:g:MlgAAOSwYNpesssS*
> 
> *Item Name:
> FENDI MEDIUM BAGUETTE BLACK LEATHER BAG With Receipt
> Item Number:
> 114214930762
> Seller ID:
> perfect-performer*
> 
> Besides the photos on the listing the seller also sent me some others which I’ve attached.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 4725630


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Kmora said:


> Hello @accio sacculus!
> 
> It is nice to see you active here again and I hope that you are okay.
> 
> I would love to get your opinion on my mini Peekaboo. I have done my best to get clear photos, please tell me if I need to add more photos.
> 
> Bought from: Designer Exchange (https://uk.designerexchange.com/product-detail/bags/fendi/peekaboo/SHANFEN128900)
> Bag: Peekaboo mini black nappa (with braided multicolour handle)
> View attachment 4726158
> View attachment 4726159
> View attachment 4726160
> View attachment 4726161
> View attachment 4726162
> View attachment 4726163
> View attachment 4726164
> View attachment 4726165
> View attachment 4726166
> View attachment 4726167
> View attachment 4726168
> View attachment 4726169


Looks good IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

sfoz65 said:


> Hi, experts,
> I'm interested in buying either one of these two Petite 2Jours:
> 
> 1. The first one is appealing, but the serial number is only 15 digits, not 16 digits. That worries me.
> Item Name: Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Exstasy
> Item Number: 8BH253 D7E 148 010
> Seller ID: fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite-2jours-tote-pink-exstasy-478065
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Vitello Elite Flamingo Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Ecstasy
> Item Number: 8BH253 DZE 158 5177
> Seller ID: fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-flamingo-petite-2jours-tote-pink-ecstasy-482342
> 
> Can someone please tell me if they are genuine or not?
> 
> Thanks a lot!





sfoz65 said:


> Hi, experts,
> I'm interested in buying either one of these two Petite 2Jours:
> 
> 1. The first one is appealing, but the serial number is only 15 digits, not 16 digits. That worries me.
> Item Name: Vitello Elite Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Exstasy
> Item Number: 8BH253 D7E 148 010
> Seller ID: fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-petite-2jours-tote-pink-exstasy-478065
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Vitello Elite Flamingo Petite 2Jours Tote Pink Ecstasy
> Item Number: 8BH253 DZE 158 5177
> Seller ID: fashionphile.com
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-elite-flamingo-petite-2jours-tote-pink-ecstasy-482342
> 
> Can someone please tell me if they are genuine or not?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Need to see clear close ups of the RFID tags, front and back for both


----------



## megan_jock

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good IMO!


Thank you and stay safe!


----------



## justpeaachy

Hello  I was wondering if I could get this bag I impulse bought off ebay yesterday authenticated. It's not in my hands yet so the the photos I can provide are limited to those in the listing. The seller has quite positive reviews but you can never be too sure right? Thanks in advance!! 

*Item Name: *Canvas Fendi Mamma Bag
*Item Number: *2308-26325-008
*Seller ID: *boom2hanten
*Link: *I don't think the link works anymore because I already bought it


----------



## Kmora

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good IMO



Thank you for taking a look at it - means a lot to me!


----------



## Bollion

Hello Fendi experts! 

I have one quick question about the tag on Fendi Peekaboo.
I am considering buying one used Peekaboo and the seller guarantees that it is 100% authentic Fendi product. 

As far as I know, Fendi bags came with hologram tags from 2004 - 2010 before changing to Hologram tag in around 2010.
Is it possible for a Fendi Peekaboo to come with both tags?

Some blogs said they’re fake but I saw many second hand Peekaboo bags on the internet have both tags.

thanks so much for the clarification!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

mrs.hasbrook said:


> *Item Name (if you know it) Peekaboo iconic mini-Black Nappa Handbag*
> 
> *Product Code:*8BN244K4PF0KUR
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):https://www.fendi.com/us/bags-woman/peekaboo-iconic-mini-8bn244k4pf0kur*
> *Attach photos
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4727754
> View attachment 4727754
> View attachment 4727755
> View attachment 4727756
> View attachment 4727757
> View attachment 4727758
> View attachment 4727759
> View attachment 4727760
> View attachment 4727761
> View attachment 4727762
> View attachment 4727763
> View attachment 4727764
> View attachment 4727765




Just to be clear there are no photos of a serial number because I can’t find one, though in good condition I’m pretty sure it’s over 20 yrs old no zz on sipper backs, if more photos are needed please say something cause it’s pretty frustrating to see everyone’s posts being answered but I have posted multiple over the past two weeks and nothing. I’m more than happy to supply more or better photos etc...


----------



## RueMonge

I am not the authenticator, but it’s possible you have not provided all the information requested. I understand you already own the bag, but where you got it originally can be important. I would re-post with all your information and photos in one post. Including where you originally got the bag, even if it’s your grandmother’s closet, or purchased from a friend, eBay, second hand store, or wherever.

Sorry, meant to quote Mrs. Hasbrook.


----------



## Caliyoung87

Hello! I recently purchased this bag however now have my doubts. 
Item: fendi mama baguette - black
Seller: Poshmark 
Link: https://posh.mk/YGiiJzcHB6 
The imperfections on the lining and authenticity card are throwing me off. I’ve submitted this for authentication but would love to have the opinion of these awesome authenticators on this site!! Thank you in advance! 

I also could not locate a hologram sticker anywhere in this bag. 
The outside stitching looks good. It’s the inside lining that seems odd. The inside lining feels sort of plasticy (not a soft fabric)


----------



## Caliyoung87

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4734081
> View attachment 4734085
> View attachment 4734086
> View attachment 4734088
> View attachment 4734089
> View attachment 4734090
> View attachment 4734091
> View attachment 4734092
> View attachment 4734096
> View attachment 4734097
> View attachment 4734098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I recently purchased this bag however now have my doubts.
> Item: fendi mama baguette - black
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/YGiiJzcHB6
> The imperfections on the lining and authenticity card are throwing me off. I’ve submitted this for authentication but would love to have the opinion of these awesome authenticators on this site!! Thank you in advance!
> 
> I also could not locate a hologram sticker anywhere in this bag.
> The outside stitching looks good. It’s the inside lining that seems odd. The inside lining feels sort of plasticy (not a soft fabric)



here are some more photos! Thank you


----------



## Damemike

Hello experts!
I just bought this bag and am not so sure about the inner Fendi tag stamp and date code. Can someone help me authenticate It? Thank you so much!

NAME : Fendi Nylon Bag Bugs Backpack 
SELLER : A Preloved Consignment Store


----------



## MrsJE

Please can you authenticate this bag?
Fendi B bag
Given to me years ago as a hand me down from a relative who I know had numerous genuine bags. I do remember this bag having a hologram however it must have come off at some point as now only the glue patch remains.






Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos
> 
> 
> Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.*
> 
> *
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


----------



## MrsJE

Please can you help authenticate this Fendi B Bag? It was given to me as a hand me down years ago from a relative who I know had many genuine bags. It did have a hologram label which is now missing and only the glue patch remains.


----------



## Jannet1218

Please can you help authenticate this Fendi belt bag Bag? Thanks


----------



## benjinito

Hi! Thank you so much for your time and effort!

*Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Source: Poshmark*
This has been authenticated by Poshmark, but I’m a little skeptical. The part that threw me off the most is that it has both a RFID and a hologram sticker, which I read would never happen on a real bag.


----------



## benjinito

More photos

*Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Source: Poshmark*


----------



## lillian_lang99

*Item Name:*
VINTAGE FENDI LEATHER CLUTCH ENVELOPE BAG HANDBAG CROSSBODY RARE ZUCCA SCALLOPED
*Item Number:
333597445188
Source: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FENDI-LEATHER-CLUTCH-ENVELOPE-BAG-HANDBAG-CROSSBODY-RARE-ZUCCA-SCALLOPED-/333597445188?nma=true&si=LtUpfSdp1YiVm9mYKsLkAYT7HUc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#rpdCntId
Seller ID:*
omnyvintage

I wish I had joined this forum before taking a chance on this one but oh well. Seller said it's from the 80s but after some long googling, I've only seen this patten on bags from the 1970s. After many searches, I've only seen 3 other bags w/ this scalloped embossed pattern. Please authenticate this bag for me and teach me a valuable lesson? All pics are in the link w/ the zoom in feature. Thank you.


----------



## sfoz65

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close ups of the RFID tags, front and back for both


Thank you for your help. I am still waiting for the shipment. Will try to post more photos after I receive it.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

RueMonge said:


> I am not the authenticator, but it’s possible you have not provided all the information requested. I understand you already own the bag, but where you got it originally can be important. I would re-post with all your information and photos in one post. Including where you originally got the bag, even if it’s your grandmother’s closet, or purchased from a friend, eBay, second hand store, or wherever.
> 
> Sorry, meant to quote Mrs. Hasbrook.



it just seems usually if the authenticators need something more they ask, unfortunately they have literally ignored my existence instead... I bought it from this lady who didn’t know what the brand was and I got a couple other real bags from her too, not sure where she got them but she had some nice stuff but spoke almost no English. I love the bag, and everything looks good but it’s old like vintage and has no rfid or serial tag, but I think if they were old enough they wouldn’t... but Boone here wants to help me out, it’s kind of a real bummer watching everyone else (even the ones that butcher asking on their posts) get helped before me after weeks have gone by.


----------



## Addy

mrs.hasbrook said:


> it just seems usually if the authenticators need something more they ask, unfortunately they have literally ignored my existence instead... I bought it from this lady who didn’t know what the brand was and I got a couple other real bags from her too, not sure where she got them but she had some nice stuff but spoke almost no English. I love the bag, and everything looks good but it’s old like vintage and has no rfid or serial tag, but I think if they were old enough they wouldn’t... but Boone here wants to help me out, it’s kind of a real bummer watching everyone else (even the ones that butcher asking on their posts) get helped before me after weeks have gone by.



Hi, as per post 1, "Authenticators are not required to answer every request". it is possible that our volunteers are not available to respond or chose not to if an item is unable to be assessed. If you do not receive a reply, I suggest you try using a paid service to assist you.

I know in the LV sub-forum, some authenticators have chosen to assist members who contribute to the forum rather than those who only post authentication requests.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## mrs.hasbrook

Addy said:


> Hi, as per post 1, "Authenticators are not required to answer every request". it is possible that our volunteers are not available to respond or chose not to if an item is unable to be assessed. If you do not receive a reply, I suggest you try using a paid service to assist you.
> 
> I know in the LV sub-forum, some authenticators have chosen to assist members who contribute to the forum rather than those who only post authentication requests.
> 
> Best of luck to you!



I guess so…Funny but if I knew how to authenticate and could “contribute“ more I probably would not be needing your help, right? Not that there was much of that here in the first place though. I guess you get what you pay for, because this “free service” wasn’t worth ****.


----------



## benjinito

mrs.hasbrook said:


> I guess so…Funny but if I knew how to authenticate and could “contribute“ more I probably would not be needing your help, right? Not that there was much of that here in the first place though. I guess you get what you pay for, because this “free service” wasn’t worth ****.



Coming from somebody who also posted above and did not get a response (yet) - If you really need to know and have a deadline, paid services are under $10 and they respond within 24-48 hours. The time and effort that you put into posting, bumping your post, arguing with people here for not responding already exceeded that $10  Just save yourself the stress and pay someone to do it 
This thread offers FREE advice. Nobody here owes you a response, or any kind of explanation for their lack of response. Even I know that, and I'm a noob who got 0 response myself


----------



## accio sacculus

Caliyoung87 said:


> View attachment 4734081
> View attachment 4734085
> View attachment 4734086
> View attachment 4734088
> View attachment 4734089
> View attachment 4734090
> View attachment 4734091
> View attachment 4734092
> View attachment 4734096
> View attachment 4734097
> View attachment 4734098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! I recently purchased this bag however now have my doubts.
> Item: fendi mama baguette - black
> Seller: Poshmark
> Link: https://posh.mk/YGiiJzcHB6
> The imperfections on the lining and authenticity card are throwing me off. I’ve submitted this for authentication but would love to have the opinion of these awesome authenticators on this site!! Thank you in advance!
> 
> I also could not locate a hologram sticker anywhere in this bag.
> The outside stitching looks good. It’s the inside lining that seems odd. The inside lining feels sort of plasticy (not a soft fabric)


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing the source from where it was purchased.  This saves me a lot of time; however, I’m sorry to say it’s fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Damemike said:


> Hello experts!
> I just bought this bag and am not so sure about the inner Fendi tag stamp and date code. Can someone help me authenticate It? Thank you so much!
> 
> NAME : Fendi Nylon Bag Bugs Backpack
> SELLER : A Preloved Consignment Store
> 
> View attachment 4734114
> View attachment 4734115
> View attachment 4734116
> View attachment 4734117
> View attachment 4734118
> View attachment 4734119
> View attachment 4734120
> View attachment 4734121
> View attachment 4734122
> View attachment 4734123
> View attachment 4734124
> View attachment 4734125


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

MrsJE said:


> Please can you help authenticate this Fendi B Bag? It was given to me as a hand me down years ago from a relative who I know had many genuine bags. It did have a hologram label which is now missing and only the glue patch remains.


Thank you for providing the source, but please use the correct format for posting, as per Post #1 in the future.  This is fake


----------



## accio sacculus

benjinito said:


> More photos
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Source: Poshmark*


Please provide the link next time.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

lillian_lang99 said:


> *Item Name:*
> VINTAGE FENDI LEATHER CLUTCH ENVELOPE BAG HANDBAG CROSSBODY RARE ZUCCA SCALLOPED
> *Item Number:
> 333597445188
> Source:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FENDI-LEATHER-CLUTCH-ENVELOPE-BAG-HANDBAG-CROSSBODY-RARE-ZUCCA-SCALLOPED-/333597445188?nma=true&si=LtUpfSdp1YiVm9mYKsLkAYT7HUc%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#rpdCntId
> Seller ID:*
> omnyvintage
> 
> I wish I had joined this forum before taking a chance on this one but oh well. Seller said it's from the 80s but after some long googling, I've only seen this patten on bags from the 1970s. After many searches, I've only seen 3 other bags w/ this scalloped embossed pattern. Please authenticate this bag for me and teach me a valuable lesson? All pics are in the link w/ the zoom in feature. Thank you.


Thank you for using the correct format for posting as per Post #1 and providing it's source.  It's authentic


----------



## benjinito

accio sacculus said:


> Please provide the link next time.  It's authentic



Thank you so much for your assistance! I will definitely include a link next time!


----------



## Damemike

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you so much for your help! 

Sorry to keep bothering you about this bag, but I got additional pictures of the hardware, is it normal for Fendi strap fastener metal to turn green like this ? Attached are some extra pics of eye stitching, zipper pull and authentication tag.


----------



## accio sacculus

Damemike said:


> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> Sorry to keep bothering you about this bag, but I got additional pictures of the hardware, is it normal for Fendi strap fastener metal to turn green like this ? Attached are some extra pics of eye stitching, zipper pull and authentication tag.
> 
> View attachment 4738369
> View attachment 4738370
> View attachment 4738371
> View attachment 4738372
> View attachment 4738373
> View attachment 4738374


You should have posted this photos earlier.  The first set of pics looked very convincing.  But this set confirms the bag is fake.  These are pics of the same bag???


----------



## ItzLolliBe

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A*

Hello everyone. Purchased this bag for my sister from Rue La La but wanted to confirm authenticity. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## lillian_lang99

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting as per Post #1 and providing it's source.  It's authentic


OH MY GOD!!! REALLY?! THANK YOU SO MUCH, YOU MADE MY DAY It's my first designer bag purchase! By chance, do you know what decade it might be?


----------



## accio sacculus

ItzLolliBe said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi By The Way
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): N/A*
> Hello everyone. Purchased this bag for my sister from Rue La La but wanted to confirm authenticity. Thank you in advance for your help.


Please provide the link for the listing as well as clear close ups of the serial number and RFID tag straight on.


----------



## benjinito

accio sacculus said:


> Please provide the link next time.  It's authentic



Hi! I have a follow up question if you don't mind  If it's not the right forum etiquette to ask further questions about the same bag, please let me know.

I just noticed the serial number on the leather tag inside the bag (sorry for not posting this picture before, I didn't realize the tag was there). Some parts of it match the number on the authenticity card, but not all. Is that something to be concerned about?

Adding relevant info since I missed the link last time (sorry again!) 

*Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Source: Poshmark
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Baguette-Trac-Estr-Vitello-Latte-Tabac-5c8431b18ad2f9f68eae95a9*


----------



## midniteluna

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for providing the source from where it was purchased.  It's authentic


 Thank you


----------



## ches.

Hi! I am fairly new in TPF, and would like to seek your help in authenticating this Fendi tote bag that I intend to buy at Tradesy. What I only have are the photos uploaded by the seller on the site. I am not sure if what I have is enough to allow people to authenticate, but would appreciate any help I could get. 

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Vitello Confetti Monster tote
Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-vitello-confetti-monster-navy-nylion-tote/25067201/


----------



## Damemike

accio sacculus said:


> You should have posted this photos earlier.  The first set of pics looked very convincing.  But this set confirms the bag is fake.  These are pics of the same bag???



I just received the bag, so just got to chance to look at the details. The first sets of picture was sent to me by the seller, these additional pictures I took myself. And yes, all of it are pictures of the same bag, just some defect are not shown by the seller.

It does look like a very convincing replica if not for the eye stitching and greening of strap hardware, even I checked there is an RFID tag inside( the fabric tag was slit so I am able to see and check the inside) although it looks smaller compare to typical Fendi rfid tags I see online.

I got in touch with the seller and she accept to return and refund after i showed her your verification. Thank you so much for your help Accio!


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone !
I hope you are good and safe.
Could you please help me authenticate this fendi bag? I do not have lot of pictures.

Name : i think it is vintage fendi baguette square shape
Seller : n/a individual

Thank you very much !


----------



## Rodrigoctno

*Hey Guys! I'm in love with this bag! This website is very reputable in Brazil but I wanted to make sure  
I'm aware that the pics are not all required but this seller doesnt accept any request for more pics  If any of you think there are no red flags based on these pics I can purchase and take the rest of the pics when it arrives. 
Thanks in advance 
Item Name:  Fendi Lei Selleria

Link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-fendi-lei-selleria-cinza-ed221-955137




























*


----------



## accio sacculus

benjinito said:


> Hi! I have a follow up question if you don't mind  If it's not the right forum etiquette to ask further questions about the same bag, please let me know.
> 
> I just noticed the serial number on the leather tag inside the bag (sorry for not posting this picture before, I didn't realize the tag was there). Some parts of it match the number on the authenticity card, but not all. Is that something to be concerned about?
> 
> Adding relevant info since I missed the link last time (sorry again!)
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Baguette
> Source: Poshmark
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Baguette-Trac-Estr-Vitello-Latte-Tabac-5c8431b18ad2f9f68eae95a9*


It's fine


----------



## accio sacculus

ches. said:


> Hi! I am fairly new in TPF, and would like to seek your help in authenticating this Fendi tote bag that I intend to buy at Tradesy. What I only have are the photos uploaded by the seller on the site. I am not sure if what I have is enough to allow people to authenticate, but would appreciate any help I could get.
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Vitello Confetti Monster tote*
> *Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-vitello-confetti-monster-navy-nylion-tote/25067201/
> 
> View attachment 4738916
> View attachment 4738917
> View attachment 4738918
> View attachment 4738919
> View attachment 4738920
> View attachment 4738921


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## ches.

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back



I don't have better pics unfortunately. Decided not to get it at all. Thanks a lot!


----------



## accio sacculus

Rodrigoctno said:


> *Hey Guys! I'm in love with this bag! This website is very reputable in Brazil but I wanted to make sure
> I'm aware that the pics are not all required but this seller doesnt accept any request for more pics  If any of you think there are no red flags based on these pics I can purchase and take the rest of the pics when it arrives.
> Thanks in advance
> Item Name:  Fendi Lei Selleria
> 
> Link: https://www.etiquetaunica.com.br/bolsas/bolsa-fendi-lei-selleria-cinza-ed221-955137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial tag in full, and the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## benjinito

accio sacculus said:


> It's fine



Thank you!!


----------



## j3nnifer_

Hi All,

A newbie to Fendi here! Just wondering if someone could help me authenticate this vintage fendi mama baguette 

*Item Name: ' *Vintage Fendi Bag*' *
*Item Number: 153947406680*
*Seller ID: chirpkh0*
*Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-Fendi-bag/153947406680*

I have requested for images of any serial number inside the bag, however the seller has responded saying she cannot find this, only the RFID tag which are the pictures I directly received and have attached to my post.

Thank you!


----------



## NoviAlta

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi by the way
Link (if available):
Seller: Instagram @bagladies_
Who took the pictures: Me
History of the bag: -
Comments: Is this authentic from Fendi?


----------



## FrederikevomMeer

Hi everyone,

just got betrayed really bad online when buying a "authentic" Fendi bag. The girl also sent me a purse wich she insists is absolutely original. I am not sure and really dont think so. Do you agree with me or could this really be an original? 
Thanks a lot in advance!

Kind regards


----------



## FrederikevomMeer

Sorry more pics..


----------



## blumster

Hello authenticators- can you please have a look at this bag for me?  Thank you so much in advance:
Item Name: Fendi Black Mini Peekaboo Bag with soft lambskin and Gokld Hardwares Retail $3390
Item Number: 
eBay item number:
312957087367369
Seller ID: flzh_0 
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blac...087369?hash=item48ddb22e89:g:zPgAAOSwAHFeJkG6


----------



## rayk1999

Hi ! My daughter just purchased this bag via depop. It hasn't arrived yet but I'm pretty sure its fake. I have attached the photos could you have a look

Apparently the seller cannot find the serial number!

Im not sure its genuine but I would love some help as she got quite upset after I told her that

Thank you in advance !


----------



## renants

Hello everyone! I'm new here and this is actually my first post 

I was looking at my mom's vintage baguette bags and since she doesn't quite remember the exact year she bought each one of them, I wondered: is it possible to know the year in which the bag was made based on its serial number?

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## MrsSLC

I’d like some help authenticating a Fendi bag

Fendi Monogram FF Forever Boston 228031

I love this! #tradesy
http://trsy.co/23376849






Thank you!


----------



## Puteri Nur

Hello,

I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
*Item Name (provided by seller): Fendi Vintage Zucca Mamma
Link : https://carousell.com.my/p/280642720*


----------



## Tania 2410

I love the bag and it is pre-loved, but I would like to know if this bag is fake or real, I would really appreciate your answer.


----------



## Tania 2410

*Hello, I would really like your help in this bag, I think is real but I want to do it a double check.
Item Name (if you know   it): Special edition mini mama bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): 

Attach photos. *


----------



## letter_e

Hi,
Hope everyone is well and safe! I was hoping someone can help me authenticate a fendi bag:

Item: *Fendi Zucca Chef Black Handbag Shoulder Bag EUC
Item number: 183868806779
Seller ID: calalily486
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucc...806779?hash=item2acf6f567b:g:bd8AAOSw7fVdG7ra*

Thank you!


----------



## pemra

deleted


----------



## Itsallgood

Has anyone seen this label on jeans? Is it authentic if the jeans have this label? I haven't seen too many Fendi jeans with this and I'm looking to buy a pair that has it. Thanks


----------



## liselendkamp123

Hey I guess I need some of your help to check if this is a real fendi bag..
*Item Name (if you know it): *
Fendi Baguette (I guess)
*Attach photos⬆️⬆️*


----------



## idonothave1

Hello authenticators,

I am hoping to buy my first vintage bag, and I love this vintage fendi bag. I was hoping you could authenticate it. I believe all the necessary pictures are in the listing for vintage bags, but I am sorry if I made any rookie mistakes. I appreciate your help, and thanks in advance!

Item Name: FENDI Logos 2way Mini Hand Bag Purse Black Leather Vintage Italy Auth AK39558
Item ID: 333379841310 (eBay item #)
Seller Name: brand_jfa
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Logo...ather-Vintage-Italy-Auth-AK39558/333379841310


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi everybody! When you have a moment may you please help me authenticate this item? Please let me know if more pictures are needed. Thank you.
> Item Name: Fendi Bag Bug.



I think my request was buried. Again, if any additional information is required I would be happy to provide it. Thank you authenticators.


----------



## RueMonge

SakuraSakura said:


> I think my request was buried. Again, if any additional information is required I would be happy to provide it. Thank you authenticators.


I am not the authenticator, but it looks like you did not include the source. You might read post one again to see if there’s anything else overlooked.


----------



## janbeee

Hi! Hope you can help me authenticate this Fendi baguette pouchette. Attaching all the photos from seller. Not super sure as the zipper on the bag is not the usual Fendi rectangular metal, plus the back of zipper is not the usual FF, YKK, or RiRi zip (back of zip is IPI)... Hope you can help me. Thank you!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Brightcastle

Hi there 
I would really appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of this Fendi tote bag. Many thanks in advance!
Name: Fendi metallic Selleria tote 
Seller: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/fendi-metallic-selleria-leather-roll-shopper-tote-p280626


----------



## NoviAlta

Hi,

Would you mind to authenticate this Fendi for me?
Item Name: Fendi by the way in Pink Bourbon with FF Logo
Link: https://instagram.com/bagladies_?igshid=1bg16amiv70yz
Seller: Instagram @bagladies_
Who took the pictures: I did
History of the bag: I bought it IDR 16.500.000 and the seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
Comments: Can you authentic this?

Regards,
Novi


----------



## lou123

Hi! Please could someone authenticate my Fendi baguette? I brought off eBay afew months ago but feel like it’s wearing really quickly which I’ve never had before!
Thank you


----------



## lou123

Forgot to add close up pic of print!


----------



## accio sacculus

j3nnifer_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> A newbie to Fendi here! Just wondering if someone could help me authenticate this vintage fendi mama baguette
> 
> *Item Name: ' *Vintage Fendi Bag*'
> Item Number: 153947406680
> Seller ID: chirpkh0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Vintage-Fendi-bag/153947406680*
> 
> I have requested for images of any serial number inside the bag, however the seller has responded saying she cannot find this, only the RFID tag which are the pictures I directly received and have attached to my post.
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  I'm sorry to say that this is fake


----------



## accio sacculus

NoviAlta said:


> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi by the way
> Link (if available):
> Seller: Instagram @bagladies_
> Who took the pictures: Me
> History of the bag: -
> Comments: Is this authentic from Fendi?


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

blumster said:


> Hello authenticators- can you please have a look at this bag for me?  Thank you so much in advance:
> Item Name: Fendi Black Mini Peekaboo Bag with soft lambskin and Gokld Hardwares Retail $3390
> Item Number:
> eBay item number:
> 312957087367369
> Seller ID: flzh_0
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Blac...087369?hash=item48ddb22e89:g:zPgAAOSwAHFeJkG6


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

rayk1999 said:


> Hi ! My daughter just purchased this bag via depop. It hasn't arrived yet but I'm pretty sure its fake. I have attached the photos could you have a look
> 
> Apparently the seller cannot find the serial number!
> 
> Im not sure its genuine but I would love some help as she got quite upset after I told her that
> 
> Thank you in advance !


The serial number should be imprinted in silver or gold ink on the lining of the interior zippered pocket.  I need to see a clear, close up pic of it to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

MrsSLC said:


> I’d like some help authenticating a Fendi bag
> 
> Fendi Monogram FF Forever Boston 228031
> 
> I love this! #tradesy
> http://trsy.co/23376849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746190
> View attachment 4746191
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746190
> View attachment 4746191
> View attachment 4746192
> View attachment 4746193
> View attachment 4746194
> View attachment 4746195
> View attachment 4746196
> View attachment 4746197


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, hologram and RFID tag (if available), front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Puteri Nur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would love to have this bag authenticated if possible. Also if you know what the bag is called I would greatly appreciate it.
> *Item Name (provided by seller): Fendi Vintage Zucca Mamma
> Link : https://carousell.com.my/p/280642720*


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Tania 2410 said:


> *Hello, I would really like your help in this bag, I think is real but I want to do it a double check.
> Item Name (if you know   it): Special edition mini mama bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> 
> Attach photos. *



Need to see clear, close up pics of the hardware, interior metal plate, as well as the white cloth tag at the bottom of the bag...I've never seen that before....


----------



## accio sacculus

Chachilove said:


> Hi,
> Hope everyone is well and safe! I was hoping someone can help me authenticate a fendi bag:
> 
> Item: *Fendi Zucca Chef Black Handbag Shoulder Bag EUC
> Item number: 183868806779
> Seller ID: calalily486
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Zucc...806779?hash=item2acf6f567b:g:bd8AAOSw7fVdG7ra*
> 
> Thank you!


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

idonothave1 said:


> Hello authenticators,
> 
> I am hoping to buy my first vintage bag, and I love this vintage fendi bag. I was hoping you could authenticate it. I believe all the necessary pictures are in the listing for vintage bags, but I am sorry if I made any rookie mistakes. I appreciate your help, and thanks in advance!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Logos 2way Mini Hand Bag Purse Black Leather Vintage Italy Auth AK39558
> Item ID: 333379841310 (eBay item #)
> Seller Name: brand_jfa
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/FENDI-Logo...ather-Vintage-Italy-Auth-AK39558/333379841310


Thank you for using the correct format for posting!  Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Brightcastle said:


> Hi there
> I would really appreciate your opinion on the authenticity of this Fendi tote bag. Many thanks in advance!
> Name: Fendi metallic Selleria tote
> Seller: https://theluxurycloset.com/women/fendi-metallic-selleria-leather-roll-shopper-tote-p280626


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

NoviAlta said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you mind to authenticate this Fendi for me?
> Item Name: Fendi by the way in Pink Bourbon with FF Logo
> Link: https://instagram.com/bagladies_?igshid=1bg16amiv70yz
> Seller: Instagram @bagladies_
> Who took the pictures: I did
> History of the bag: I bought it IDR 16.500.000 and the seller said that they bought it in multibrand store in Europe.
> Comments: Can you authentic this?
> 
> Regards,
> Novi


Need to see clear, close up pics of the RFID tag, front and back


----------



## HAYleyhhhe

ITem name: unknown
Link (n/a, already bought it) 

I found this bag at a vintage market and can’t figure out if it’s authentic. There’s no hologram tag as it seems to be from before they started using them, and I could couldn’t find a serial stamp/ don’t know where to look for it. Particularly interested in name/ era they were made if it is authentic!  Tia!!!


----------



## Brightcastle

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram to confirm...


Thank you for your reply. Up close pics of the hologram and some others just in case! Thanks again, much appreciated


----------



## accio sacculus

HAYleyhhhe said:


> ITem name: unknown
> Link (n/a, already bought it)
> 
> I found this bag at a vintage market and can’t figure out if it’s authentic. There’s no hologram tag as it seems to be from before they started using them, and I could couldn’t find a serial stamp/ don’t know where to look for it. Particularly interested in name/ era they were made if it is authentic!  Tia!!!
> View attachment 4761192
> View attachment 4761194
> View attachment 4761195
> View attachment 4761196
> View attachment 4761198
> View attachment 4761199
> View attachment 4761200
> View attachment 4761201


The serial number would be printed in ink on the longing of the interior zippered pocket


----------



## accio sacculus

Brightcastle said:


> Thank you for your reply. Up close pics of the hologram and some others just in case! Thanks again, much appreciated


Looks good, IMO


----------



## Brightcastle

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO


Thank you so much for taking the time to review it   
I’m thrilled it’s authentic!


----------



## Sejong

Hello! As for the purse’s name, I’m not positive but I’m assuming it’s a Fendi Baguette? But please correct me if I’m wrong! Also, there are no hologram/serial tags inside, I’m not sure if that’s a bad sign? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Sejong

^^ Also I just wanted to clarify the source of the bag. It was a gift so I don’t have a link or know the exact name or anything, but I can provide more pictures if needed! Thank you!


----------



## Sejong

Sejong said:


> Hello! As for the purse’s name, I’m not positive but I’m assuming it’s a Fendi Baguette? But please correct me if I’m wrong! Also, there are no hologram/serial tags inside, I’m not sure if that’s a bad sign? Thank you in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764327
> View attachment 4764328
> View attachment 4764329
> View attachment 4764330
> View attachment 4764331
> View attachment 4764332
> View attachment 4764334
> View attachment 4764333
> View attachment 4764335
> View attachment 4764336


I just realized one of my pictures somehow didn’t get included! So sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Jandrews01

Hi! I’d really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this vintage fendi. I bought it in a vintage store, think it looks good but want a second opinion. Thank you!


----------



## *guccissima*

Hi there! I would love to get some help authenticating this bag  Much appreciated!

Item Name: Fendi Mon Tresor
Item Number:-
Seller ID:-
Link: It's no longer on the site since its sold out, but I bought it from jomashop.com 

Added some pics below. Thanks!!


----------



## Jarahsaydesigner

Hi everyone hope you are well 

I bought this bag on eBay and now it’s arrived I’m unsure of the authenticity.

it’s a dark green suede leather with an acrylic plaque on the frontwith multi coloured letters.

style number AO69966

attaching pictures for reference any advice would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Thequeenfibi

Please help! This is an orange canvas Fendi bag i purchased and need help seeing if it is authentic. I can’t see the inside very well


----------



## lou123

Hi! Please could you have a look at this purchase for me!
Item: Fendi mini baguette
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402279695182
Item number: 402279695182
Seller: shadesofsummeruk

Thank you!


----------



## sublimekitty

Hello!

Fendi Spy crispe 
Black patent leather 
Purchased from poshmark


----------



## BaguetteLove

As my name suggest, my crazyness for baguette bags is real 
The vintage styles are the most beautiful but I'm less familier with this one, I guess for the 80s. The beading is done beautiful but there isn't an inside tag.
Bought it on vestiaire Collective


Thank you so much for giving this a look

*Item Name: fendi beaded bag
Link: vestiaire Collective
Attach photos*


----------



## brusaholic

hello i would like to ask for your help to authenticicate this item.

Item Name: Fendi Medium Peekaboo Satchel
Item ID: N/
Seller Name: Therealreal
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-medium-peekaboo-satchel-7gacq
Comment: the quality of the leather is very nice and the bag seems high quality itself imo, but i saw some info online that authentic bags should not have both holographic tag and rfid tag, so I panicked and cut the rfid tag open just to find there is something in there and not hollowed, now I'm torn.


----------



## accio sacculus

Jandrews01 said:


> Hi! I’d really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this vintage fendi. I bought it in a vintage store, think it looks good but want a second opinion. Thank you!


Looks good, IMO


----------



## accio sacculus

brusaholic said:


> hello i would like to ask for your help to authenticicate this item.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Medium Peekaboo Satchel
> Item ID: N/
> Seller Name: Therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-medium-peekaboo-satchel-7gacq
> Comment: the quality of the leather is very nice and the bag seems high quality itself imo, but i saw some info online that authentic bags should not have both holographic tag and rfid tag, so I panicked and cut the rfid tag open just to find there is something in there and not hollowed, now I'm torn.
> 
> View attachment 4768984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768994


Looks good


----------



## Snowpipi

Please help me authenticate this Fendi bag.

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Silk Orange swirl baguette
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos    see attached photos*


----------



## lou123

Hi! Not sure if my post got buried!!

Please could you have a look at this eBay purchase for me!
Item: Fendi mini baguette
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402279695182
Item number: 402279695182
Seller: shadesofsummeruk

Thank you so much!!


----------



## sublimekitty

sublimekitty said:


> Hello!
> 
> Fendi Spy crispe
> Black patent leather
> Purchased from poshmark


Confused how this process works... bump for anyone looking???? thanks


----------



## sublimekitty

Also I understand this forum is different from when I joined in 2007 (first account) don't want to waste anyones time or annoy anyone.. is there a trusted authenticator I can pay? I only have 3 days from purchase and as I just beat cancer this is a gift to myself and I just want to be sure it's not a high end dupe.. thanks so much!!!


----------



## jrl29

Hello, this is my first time posting so hopefully Im doing this correctly!  A little while ago I purchased a Fendi Zucchino Pochette from The RealReal, and since joining this site im interested in having it authenticated since I know sometimes the experts over there can get it wrong.
The link to the bag I purchased : https://www.therealreal.com/product...fendi-leather-trimmed-zucchino-pochette-5oied

Pictures that i took also attached below. Thank you!


----------



## eadam13

Hi! Please authenticate this item:
I purchased it from Bluefly about 10 years ago, but never had it authenticated. 
Name: Baguette 
The leather serial tag is hard to read, it looks like 2308-8BB600-YME-089
Thanks!


----------



## eadam13

I also have another one I purchased from Rebag. 
Name: envelope bag

Thanks!


----------



## Pinkdolphinz

Hey guys I have this vintage fendi bag and wanted to see if you guys can help me authenticate it seems to be from the 70s from my research but I’m not too sure honestly. I would love some help please and thank you. Also I’m not too sure which way the bag is supposed to go so I took pictures inside and out


----------



## lou123

lou123 said:


> Hi! Please could someone authenticate my Fendi baguette? I brought off eBay afew months ago but feel like it’s wearing really quickly which I’ve never had before!
> Thank you




Please could someone have a look at this x


----------



## lou123

Sorry images didn’t copy!


----------



## melemelly

Hello! I've already purchased this bag and believe it to be authentic but another pair of eyes is always helpful! xo
Item Name: Fendi zucca small hobo (?)
Style number: not entirely sure but maybe 743897
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Zucca-Small-Hobo-5eee623ba4de41ff6a5d7da9


----------



## Jandrews01

Hi! I purchased this fendi baguette bag from a vintage store and would really appreciate it if someone could authenticate. Pretty sure it’s authentic but want to be certain. Thanks!


----------



## Baglover82

Hi guys,

Want to buy this Baguette from Ebay. Could someone tell me if it is genuine?









						AUTH FENDI ZUCCA BAGUETTE BAG RARE WOOL CASHMERE  | eBay
					

Sized 5”x10”1.5” Perfectly spotless, strap leather like new!



					www.ebay.com
				




Thanks


----------



## naj267

Hello ! I recently purchased this bag from a consignment shop, Greene Street. Could you please tell me whether or not it is authentic? These are the photos they sent me. I have not received the bag yet. Many thanks !

Item name: unknown
Link: Greene Street consignment


----------



## Amerycooper

Hello! Does anyone know the name of this bag or if it's even real? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Baglover100xx

*PLEASE AUTHENTICATE- Fendi Zucchino Bag - 1st Time Vintage Buyer *


Hi Everyone,

Happy Weekend! 

I’ve seen This bag on an consignment Site which I’m highly interested in however having a hard time gauging whether it’s genuine Due to it being vintage. Is This model genuine? Does anyone have one personally that can compare vs? Anyone able to provide any expertise/opinions on whether the features look genuine on this vintage Fendi?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Cumulus2000

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Vintage Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): bought from Vestiaire (seller @ilenia9591023)*
Dear Authenticators,
Would be most grateful to have your opinions on this bag that I bought from Vestiaire. The brand name spells as FFNDI (!) on the metal brand tag inside the bag but Vestiaire insists it is authentic and that some parts of the letter "E" just got worn away (??). I'm quite doubtful about this. Common sense tells me the if it's metal engraving, the engraved letters don't wear off like this strangely. Even the "made in italy" line appears to be very badly engraved to me. 
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## macdoneb

Hi there, I was hoping to get some help authenticating this bag, thank you in advance for your time!
Item Name: Fendi Mama bag 
Source: Purchased a few years ago from  very well know eBay consigner, no hologram tag


----------



## nacizus

Can anyone please authenticate the fendi bag
name Fendi baguette pouch (mens ss-20)
Product id  7M0295A0ZlF0L3T
I am not familiar with new fendi serial number stamp.
I would appropriated in advance if anyone could authenticate is one.
Thank you very much.


----------



## msgnoob

Hi - Saw this really great price on a mini peekaboo. Can anyone help authenticate? Thank you!


----------



## trendsoldier

Please help me check if the bag I got is authentic or if it is fake. I just got this online on Carousell as a trade for another bag. Hoping to hear from anyone. Thank you in advance!

*Item Name*: Fendi Kelly (based on the seller listing, but I am not sure. I hope someone can clarify this for me).
*Link*: https://carousell.app.link/wan3A5KQY7 
Attached are the photos


----------



## ser253

Fendi Mamma/Mama Baguette Vintage Brown Zucca








						SOLD AUTH FENDI ZUCCA MAMA BAGUETTE BAG EUC
					

Shop theluxrewind's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Certified Authentic!  FENDI ZUCCA MAMA BAGUETTE BAG EUC LIKE NEW! wDust Bag  Very Clean! Amazing condition! RARE TOBACCO Brown Zucca wTan Leather  Silver engraved Hardware...




					poshmark.com
				



Luxrewind

I'm concerned about fabric (F's are black not brown) and serial number. 

Please let me know if I didn't post this correctly.
Thank you!


----------



## ser253

Sorry here is the serial number!
I'm also attaching a photo comparing canvas of this bag to the inside of my authentic Peekaboo Fendi.


----------



## Dummychann

peekaboo bag

I bought this from japan second hand store.please check this is and old version peekaboo or a fake one,thank you so much.


----------



## letter_e

Hello,

Hope everyone is well and safe!

Please help with authenticating this fendi:

Item name: Fendi zucca brown zip shoulder bag (pochette)
Seller: Luxuryclosets
Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucca-handbag-brown-canvas-leather-shoulder-bag/27616235/

Thank you!


----------



## spirit_tsunami

Hello! I bought a bag in second hand,(Fendi Peekaboo Monster) I can not determine the authenticity. I took pictures of all the numbers. Thank you very much, if someone answers, I will be very grateful


----------



## Pursehunter11

Item Name: FENDI Shopper Model Roll Bag Pumpkin/Green
Item Number: 303179027945
Seller ID: daszstore
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/303179027945


----------



## Fashionxhags

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  Will need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front and back of the RFID tag to confirm...


Authentic fendi baguette
Seller: love Aloha
Link: https://merc.li/FRGkyycqb
Thank you for helping me confirm if authentic or not so I know to pass or


----------



## Fashionxhags

Fendi zuccino mini mama baguette
Seller:lesley1005
Link: https://merc.li/C3Jfyk4Yb
I purchased this & she didn’t include all tags inside the bag in the photos used for RA authentication which is why I believe they passed the item, because it is all correct until I got it & saw there is 3 tags inside: RFID, Serial, & hologram & everything I’ve read says that is Fake they never have hologram & rfid together but if that’s the case the hardware & stitch are impecible, & I’ve never seen a fake w this perfect of a hologram & embroidered number not printed & the rfid tag feels to actually have something or 1 inside it. did they ever for a short time use all 3 or should I continue with returning this? I’ve attached the pics: thank you


----------



## didipi

Annawakes said:


> Hi lovely authenticators, could you please authenticate this charm and strap?  Thank you!
> 1.
> *Item Name: Fendi Pink Backpack Monster Eyes Fur Key Chain and Bag Charm
> Item Number: 167635
> Seller ID: Yoogi's Closet
> Link: https://www.yoogiscloset.com/fendi-pink-backpack-monster-eyes-fur-key-chain-and-bag-charm-90211.html
> 
> 2.
> Item Name: Fendi Strap You Heart Shoulder Strap for Handbag, Red/Bordeaux/Black
> Item Number: 182788396733
> Seller ID: luxurybox2014
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Strap-You-Heart-Shoulder-Strap-for-Handbag-Red-Bordeaux-Black/182788396733?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649*




_Did you get any response? I am looking at this seller you posted here (luxurybox2014) on ebay. I am very interested in a bag but I still have doubts, not sure is authentic.

Thank you!_


----------



## Mgeezy

Hi, 

I just purchased his fendi mama bag and I need help authenticating.  Its black with gold hardware. The gold hardware is fading to silver and the hologram sticker is peeling off.  
Thanks


----------



## Jarahsaydesigner

Hi handbag lovers 

Item Name: *Name unknown* bottle green suede handbag with suede coloured letters and acrylic front
Style code : AO69966
Colour : Dark green
Link : EBay purchase link no longer available

Apologies I posted the below on late June but posted in the wrong format (sorry I'm a newbie!) Amended below. I would be so grateful if anyone would have a moment to advise their thoughts on this thanks so much!

I've had a look on pre loved sites and searched for the style number but I can't seem to find anything online, any assistance would be appreciated thank you!


----------



## loveluxurythings

Hi! PLEASE HELP ME! HUHU I bought this online, I am bothered by the fact that the print is not straight in the flap as you can see in the thumbnail picture, the whole
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 picture of the bag

Item Name: Fendi Vintage Baguette Zucca


----------



## loveluxurythings

loveluxurythings said:


> Hi! PLEASE HELP ME! HUHU I bought this online, I am bothered by the fact that the print is not straight in the flap as you can see in the thumbnail picture, the whole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picture of the bag
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Vintage Baguette Zucca
> 
> View attachment 4795888
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795889
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795892
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795893
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795895
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795897
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795898
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795900
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795901
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795902



ADDITIONAL PICTURES. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE EVERYONE


----------



## Bkdl

Please help me authenticate this Fendi Baguette. I bought from a danish resell site as authentic but after I have received it I’m in doubt.
I hope some of you lovely experts can help me out.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## nickai98

HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS FENDI VINTAGE MAMA SELLERIA BAGUETTE  
ABOUT TO PURCHASE ON EBAY AND NEED HELP!
item name:  *Fendi Selleria Baguette Brown Leather Flap FF Bag
seller ID: 0632lovemybaby
link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Baguette-Brown-Leather-Flap-FF-Bag/164303885451 *


----------



## nickai98

can anyone tell me which of these is real? I'm shopping for vintage Fendi baguette and have noticed that metal plates differ in length of serial number... which is correct? the longer serial number or shorter? or are they both real and it just depends on when they were made


----------



## mchampane

Hi - could you please help me authenticate? 

Fendi Kan I Logo Bag Small 
Serial No. 8BT286 2IH 179-8242
RFID No. 00803801

Pictures attached. Thank you!


----------



## Nurjannah141619

Hi guys, I'd like to ask some help to check if this FENDI bag is REAL. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zoe_B

Dear Accio,
Could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic? Thank you for your time!

Item Name: Fendi Forever Bauletto
Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/119394666


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hi ladies I have purchased 2 bags from sellers and would like to confirm they are authentic.

Thank you very much

*item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucchino Mamma Baguette
Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

*item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucca Handbag Canvas
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


----------



## Magenta's Goodies

Hey guys! Greeting from Brazil!

could someone help me with the Authentication of this bag? I really dont know what to look since the zipers aint got Fs under them and the bag has no code... I’m a little lost.... Thank you so much for yout time and for sharing


----------



## MrsBish

BLACK FENDI LOGO TIGHTS

Please help me to find out if they are authentic! No tags attached to actual tights!


----------



## ellena.

Item Name: I don’t know what name it’s meant to be but eBay name- designer inspired bag FF bag
Item Number:373139684759 
Seller ID: yuxinyli0
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373139684759


----------



## SarahElizabeth33

Can someone please authenticate these bags for me! I am not sure if it had been checked before on here but I didn’t know how to look up the sellers.









						RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



https://etsy.me/3inNOpc

this would be great help because I love these bags and want to know they are authentic before buying. To clarify, the tan and pink bag on eBay only has the hologram authenticator and the Red one on Etsy is a bag from 1970-early 1980 which means it doesn’t have a serial number. That is what the seller told me. Please let me know if they are real. All the photos are in the links I sent along with the names. Both are Mama bags. Thanks


----------



## SarahElizabeth33

SarahElizabeth33 said:


> Can someone please authenticate these bags for me! I am not sure if it had been checked before on here but I didn’t know how to look up the sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://etsy.me/3inNOpc
> 
> this would be great help because I love these bags and want to know they are authentic before buying. To clarify, the tan and pink bag on eBay only has the hologram authenticator and the Red one on Etsy is a bag from 1970-early 1980 which means it doesn’t have a serial number. That is what the seller told me. Please let me know if they are real. All the photos are in the links I sent along with the names. Both are Mama bags. Thanks



Also to correct some formatting the 1st one:

Seller: Andreamichelle02 on eBay
Item Number: 274450994840
Title: RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/274450994840

Second one:
Seller: Heidi Vintage Shop on Etsy 
Item Number: unknown 
Title: Vintage Red Mama Zucca Canvas Leather Trimmed baguette bag/ Authentic Late 70’s to early 80’s Fendi Designer Fabric Fendi Bag 
Link:
https://etsy.me/3inNOpc


----------



## bambistyle

Hello there! I am new to the world of Fendi and looking for a monster peekaboo!
Interested in these Monster Peekaboos -- thank you for all your help 

Seller:zoegold 
Item Number:174252068633
Title: FENDI PEEKABOO LIMITED EDITION BLACK CALF LEATHER CROCODILE MONSTER BUG EYES BAG
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-PEEKA...068633?hash=item28923b8f19:g:qasAAOSwZcJel1uL

Seller: alexandriachandler
Item Number: 264821541831
Title: FENDI Black Calfskin Python Crocodile Monster Eyes Peekaboo Satchel Bag
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Black...541831?hash=item3da8980bc7:g:dJgAAOSwVQxfBP~r

Seller:pigggybank
Item Number: 153999555252
Title:FENDI PEEKABOO Purse SPECIAL EDITION CALF LEATHER MONSTER EYES Python Crocodile
Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-PEEKA...555252?hash=item23db16bab4:g:OKEAAOSwC5NfBeVm


----------



## ElleManila

Hello! Please help authenticate this Fendi!
Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Iconic Mini
Source: Carousell (I bought it already)


----------



## ElleManila

More pictures: bag strap and authenticity card (is that it?) + the extra strap 
Thanks a lot!!!
P.S. I think this Peekaboo is quite old, judging by a price tag stamped with our local resellers name. ~3k USD in Asia - I don’t think this is its current price.


----------



## Isabella3434

Hello! I recently bought the off of the RealReal website. I have tried to talk to Fendi themselves about helping me but no one helps! This is my first luxury purchase and I am stressing out if i wasted my money :/ Thanks in advance for your help 

*Item Name: Fendi Zucchino Mama Forever Bag
Item Number: 
Seller ID: SKU: FEN140559
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bags/fendi-zucchino-mama-forever-bag-7pzhh*



* 








*


----------



## Sopkie

Hi All,

Can you please help authentic this bag? about to buy it. Thanks in advance  

*Item Name: FENDI Zucca shoulder bag 
Item Number:
Seller ID: tatiana
Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...endi/brown-cloth-fendi-handbag-11120505.shtml



*


----------



## Annapurse23

Hi please help me to authenticate this fendi bag, want to buy but hesitant as the seller can’t provide the documents
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Moonshinemary

Hello all! First post, here goes... I basically stole this bag it was so dirt cheap at a resale/thrift shop I was browsing so I either got an insanely good deal or at the very least my feelings aren’t going to be hurt over it. There is no serial anywhere on or in the bag, but honestly someone has worn this bag for YEARS, so it could be that the ink has worn off the inside fabric or it is too old to have one altogether... or it is fake ‍♀️ Any help would be much appreciated. If the bag is real, it needs repairs I’m happy to pay for but if it is not then I don’t want to waste my time and money with it.  I’ve included pictures of the two zipper pulls, the metal tag, the metal tags “tabs” in back that hold it the the leather (not glued)  the embroidered FENDI on the jaquaird fabric and the entire lining pulled out and photographed. If anything else is required please let me know. Straps appear to be one solid strap of leather with no piping or plastic added.  Again there is no printed serial or leather swatch with the serial embossed anywhere on this bag- I’ve searched it _endlessly. TYVM!_


----------



## Moonshinemary

Hello all! First post, here goes... I basically stole this bag it was so dirt cheap at a resale/thrift shop I was browsing so I either got an insanely good deal or at the very least my feelings aren’t going to be hurt over it. There is no serial anywhere on or in the bag, but honestly someone has worn this bag for YEARS, so it could be that the ink has worn off the inside fabric or it is too old to have one altogether... or it is fake ‍♀️ Any help would be much appreciated. If the bag is real, it needs repairs I’m happy to pay for but if it is not then I don’t want to waste my time and money with it.  I’ve included pictures of the two zipper pulls, the metal tag, the metal tags “tabs” in back that hold it the the leather (not glued)  the embroidered FENDI on the jaquaird fabric and the entire lining pulled out and photographed. If anything else is required please let me know. Straps appear to be one solid strap of leather with no piping or plastic added.  Again there is no printed serial or leather swatch with the serial embossed anywhere on this bag- I’ve searched it _endlessly. TYVM!_


----------



## bagluvvr

Hello all 

hope you can help me authentic this kan u bag 

a friend of a friend is selling that’s why no listing details etc

thank you for your help


----------



## Stephrecto

Hii I’m trying to purchase this purse! Please help! 


Item Name: Vintage Fendi baguette
Link: https://posh.mk/7tFDsQX438
Photos below: 






	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks !


----------



## Stephrecto

Hi, trying to purchase this purse. Please help!

Name: Vintage Fendi Baguette
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-bag-5c149004bb7615b78959ecd9
Photos:


----------



## lmte246

Good eve all. Can you please authenticate this thrift store find. It measures 6.25" width x 4" H
Thanks in advance 
Stay Safe!


----------



## eetuhaimakainen

Legit check on this fendi bag


----------



## Koal

Hi guys, I’m new here.
I wondered if I could get help to find out if this fendi chef ombra bag is real. I have added photos and it’s from a seller called Mmli on Vestiaire collective. 
thank you so much in advance.
 Kind regards


----------



## Koal

Hi guys, I’m new here.
I wondered if I could get help to find out if this fendi chef ombra bag is real. I have added photos and it’s from a seller called Mmli on Vestiaire collective. 
thank you so much in advance.
Kind regards


----------



## tf125

Hi everyone, I'd appreciate some assistance in authenticating this Fendi Baguette. Bit unsure about the serial number tag... what do you guys think? 
Thanks!


----------



## Foreverbags

Hi,
I purchased this Fendi spy bag on Vestiaire,  I think it is authentic but I recently saw the similar bag with different labels inside.
I have attached the link and a few more photos. You might need an account to view the item. It is free to sign up , just email and password. 



			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/brown-leather-spy-fendi-handbag-11049636.shtml
		


Please let me know if you need more photos.

Many thanks xxx


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Dear Fendi Experts,

Can you please authenticate this bag? The eBay seller just made me an offer and I think I am about to accept, but I thought I'd give this a try anyway. I know nothing about Fendi, but this is an interesting bag to me. Here are the details:

*Item Name: Fendi Small Spy Bag Zucca + Lamb + Calf 10D105
Item Number: 133416111265
Seller ID: jbduncn (181 )
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133416111265?ul_noapp=true

Thank you!*


----------



## LangdonMom

Hello Ladies and Gentleman - I was hoping if someone can please authenticate this vintage 1980?? piece for me. I purchased through Poshmark and the price was amazing and the seller has a wonderful track record. However, the zipper replacement was not and some of the stitching on the inside of the handles near the brackets looks a little sloppy. I do not have a full serial number. She bought it elsewhere in the same state.
Name: Speedy Handbag
Material: Inside soft leather and vinyl and leather on


























	

		
			
		

		
	
the outside
Serial #...923?
Fendi zippers inside and on the putter metal brackets.
I included some of her posting pictures with mine as well. Thank you so much!! It would mean so very much!!


----------



## LangdonMom

Hi Again - I apologize my phone is giving me issues. I hope the photos and information helps. Let me know if you need any more pictures. Thank you so much!!


----------



## lmte246

Good Day Authenticators
I was wondering if perhaps there is an issue with the site or my post (#9517) was incorrectly submitted. Can you please update and advise if I need to resubmit? I cannot even find the thread on "watched threads" i searched back through my posts. Thanks in advance for your time.
Much appreciated!
Regards LTE246


----------



## RueMonge

lmte246 said:


> Good Day Authenticators
> I was wondering if perhaps there is an issue with the site or my post (#9517) was incorrectly submitted. Can you please update and advise if I need to resubmit? I cannot even find the thread on "watched threads" i searched back through my posts. Thanks in advance for your time.
> Much appreciated!
> Regards LTE246


If you look through the thread, you’ll see the authenticator pops in once in a while when she can. Hopefully she will be back soon and comment on your post.


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this nova check bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 








						Fendi mini baguette Denim Fabric  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Fendi mini baguette Denim Fabric. Condition is Pre-owned excellent. Used a few times only.  Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.<br> No duster bag. But i will make sure to pack it professionally.<br> The bag is about 11 inches wide, 6 inches tall and 1.5 inches deep ( can be expanded to...



					www.ebay.com


----------



## lmte246

Dear RueMonge
Truly appreciate your reply. Now that I know the post was OK I will exercise that wondrous but challenging virtue of 'Patience'  
Thank You Again
lmte246


----------



## accio sacculus

Sejong said:


> I just realized one of my pictures somehow didn’t get included! So sorry for the inconvenience!
> View attachment 4764413


My sincerest apologies for the late reply.  It's been very hectic for me.  

It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Jandrews01 said:


> Hi! I’d really appreciate it if someone could authenticate this vintage fendi. I bought it in a vintage store, think it looks good but want a second opinion. Thank you!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

*guccissima* said:


> Hi there! I would love to get some help authenticating this bag  Much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mon Tresor
> Item Number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link: It's no longer on the site since its sold out, but I bought it from jomashop.com
> 
> Added some pics below. Thanks!!


Need to see the underside of the


*guccissima* said:


> Hi there! I would love to get some help authenticating this bag  Much appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Mon Tresor
> Item Number:-
> Seller ID:-
> Link: It's no longer on the site since its sold out, but I bought it from jomashop.com
> 
> Added some pics below. Thanks!!


Need to see the underside of the leather tab for the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

lou123 said:


> Hi! Please could you have a look at this purchase for me!
> Item: Fendi mini baguette
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402279695182
> Item number: 402279695182
> Seller: shadesofsummeruk
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  I apologize for the late reply.

It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

brusaholic said:


> hello i would like to ask for your help to authenticicate this item.
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Medium Peekaboo Satchel
> Item ID: N/
> Seller Name: Therealreal
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/fendi-medium-peekaboo-satchel-7gacq
> Comment: the quality of the leather is very nice and the bag seems high quality itself imo, but i saw some info online that authentic bags should not have both holographic tag and rfid tag, so I panicked and cut the rfid tag open just to find there is something in there and not hollowed, now I'm torn.
> 
> View attachment 4768984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768989
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768993
> 
> 
> View attachment 4768994



Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  

It's authentic 

I do apologize for the late reply - it's been very hectic on my end.


----------



## accio sacculus

jrl29 said:


> Hello, this is my first time posting so hopefully Im doing this correctly!  A little while ago I purchased a Fendi Zucchino Pochette from The RealReal, and since joining this site im interested in having it authenticated since I know sometimes the experts over there can get it wrong.
> The link to the bag I purchased : https://www.therealreal.com/product...fendi-leather-trimmed-zucchino-pochette-5oied
> 
> Pictures that i took also attached below. Thank you!
> [/QU
> 
> 
> jrl29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, this is my first time posting so hopefully Im doing this correctly!  A little while ago I purchased a Fendi Zucchino Pochette from The RealReal, and since joining this site im interested in having it authenticated since I know sometimes the experts over there can get it wrong.
> The link to the bag I purchased : https://www.therealreal.com/product...fendi-leather-trimmed-zucchino-pochette-5oied
> 
> Pictures that i took also attached below. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I require the correct posting format before I respond, but since you provided the source, I'll make an exception:
> 
> It's fake
Click to expand...


----------



## accio sacculus

eadam13 said:


> Hi! Please authenticate this item:
> I purchased it from Bluefly about 10 years ago, but never had it authenticated.
> Name: Baguette
> The leather serial tag is hard to read, it looks like 2308-8BB600-YME-089
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4774161
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774162
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774165
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774166
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774167
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774168
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774169
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774170



Please use the correct format for posting in the future.  Since you provided the source, I will make an exception:

It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

melemelly said:


> Hello! I've already purchased this bag and believe it to be authentic but another pair of eyes is always helpful! xo
> Item Name: Fendi zucca small hobo (?)
> Style number: not entirely sure but maybe 743897
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Zucca-Small-Hobo-5eee623ba4de41ff6a5d7da9
> 
> View attachment 4775607
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775609
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775610
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775621
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775624
> 
> 
> View attachment 4775626


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source:

It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

naj267 said:


> Hello ! I recently purchased this bag from a consignment shop, Greene Street. Could you please tell me whether or not it is authentic? These are the photos they sent me. I have not received the bag yet. Many thanks !
> 
> Item name: unknown
> Link: Greene Street consignment
> 
> View attachment 4776972
> View attachment 4776973
> View attachment 4776974
> View attachment 4776976
> View attachment 4776977


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing the source.  Will need to see clear close up pics of the zipper pull, underside of the zipperhead and hardware on the handles.


----------



## accio sacculus

Cumulus2000 said:


> *Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Vintage Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): bought from Vestiaire (seller @ilenia9591023)*
> Dear Authenticators,
> Would be most grateful to have your opinions on this bag that I bought from Vestiaire. The brand name spells as FFNDI (!) on the metal brand tag inside the bag but Vestiaire insists it is authentic and that some parts of the letter "E" just got worn away (??). I'm quite doubtful about this. Common sense tells me the if it's metal engraving, the engraved letters don't wear off like this strangely. Even the "made in italy" line appears to be very badly engraved to me.
> Thanks so much in advance.
> 
> View attachment 4778886
> View attachment 4778887
> View attachment 4778888
> View attachment 4778889
> View attachment 4778892
> View attachment 4778895
> View attachment 4778896
> View attachment 4778897
> View attachment 4778898
> View attachment 4778899
> View attachment 4778900
> View attachment 4778901


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing the source.  I'm sorry to say that I'm no convinced this bag is authentic.  The "E" does not look worn away and the fact that the "FE-" font are both larger than "-NDI" makes it very unlikely.


----------



## accio sacculus

trendsoldier said:


> Please help me check if the bag I got is authentic or if it is fake. I just got this online on Carousell as a trade for another bag. Hoping to hear from anyone. Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name*: Fendi Kelly (based on the seller listing, but I am not sure. I hope someone can clarify this for me).
> *Link*: https://carousell.app.link/wan3A5KQY7
> Attached are the photos
> 
> View attachment 4782717
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782718
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782722
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782724
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782725
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782726
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782727
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782728


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and provide a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

letter_e said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hope everyone is well and safe!
> 
> Please help with authenticating this fendi:
> 
> Item name: Fendi zucca brown zip shoulder bag (pochette)
> Seller: Luxuryclosets
> Link: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-zucca-handbag-brown-canvas-leather-shoulder-bag/27616235/
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  Need to see a clear close up pic of the serial number imprinted on the lining in silver/white ink to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

Pursehunter11 said:


> Item Name: FENDI Shopper Model Roll Bag Pumpkin/Green
> Item Number: 303179027945
> Seller ID: daszstore
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/303179027945


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Fashionxhags said:


> Authentic fendi baguette
> Seller: love Aloha
> Link: https://merc.li/FRGkyycqb
> Thank you for helping me confirm if authentic or not so I know to pass or
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789246
> View attachment 4789247
> View attachment 4789248
> View attachment 4789249
> View attachment 4789250
> View attachment 4789251
> View attachment 4789252
> View attachment 4789253
> View attachment 4789254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789246
> View attachment 4789246
> View attachment 4789248
> View attachment 4789249
> View attachment 4789250
> View attachment 4789251
> View attachment 4789252
> View attachment 4789253
> View attachment 4789258
> View attachment 4789259


I am so sorry for the late reply.  Things have been very hectic on my end 

It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Fashionxhags said:


> Fendi zuccino mini mama baguette
> Seller:lesley1005
> Link: https://merc.li/C3Jfyk4Yb
> I purchased this & she didn’t include all tags inside the bag in the photos used for RA authentication which is why I believe they passed the item, because it is all correct until I got it & saw there is 3 tags inside: RFID, Serial, & hologram & everything I’ve read says that is Fake they never have hologram & rfid together but if that’s the case the hardware & stitch are impecible, & I’ve never seen a fake w this perfect of a hologram & embroidered number not printed & the rfid tag feels to actually have something or 1 inside it. did they ever for a short time use all 3 or should I continue with returning this? I’ve attached the pics: thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789265
> View attachment 4789268
> View attachment 4789270
> View attachment 4789271
> View attachment 4789272
> View attachment 4789273
> View attachment 4789274
> View attachment 4789275
> View attachment 4789276
> View attachment 4789277
> View attachment 4789281


THank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Jarahsaydesigner said:


> Hi handbag lovers
> 
> Item Name: *Name unknown* bottle green suede handbag with suede coloured letters and acrylic front
> Style code : AO69966
> Colour : Dark green
> Link : EBay purchase link no longer available
> 
> Apologies I posted the below on late June but posted in the wrong format (sorry I'm a newbie!) Amended below. I would be so grateful if anyone would have a moment to advise their thoughts on this thanks so much!
> 
> I've had a look on pre loved sites and searched for the style number but I can't seem to find anything online, any assistance would be appreciated thank you!
> View attachment 4792759
> View attachment 4792760
> View attachment 4792761
> View attachment 4792762
> View attachment 4792764
> View attachment 4792766


Thank you for using the correct format - the link to the source is important so that we can keep track of sellers who sell authentic / fake bags.  Ebay does not usually delete links unless the purchase is from several years ago.  Please post a clear, close up pic of the serial number straight on.


----------



## accio sacculus

nickai98 said:


> HELP ME AUTHENTICATE THIS FENDI VINTAGE MAMA SELLERIA BAGUETTE
> ABOUT TO PURCHASE ON EBAY AND NEED HELP!
> item name:  *Fendi Selleria Baguette Brown Leather Flap FF Bag
> seller ID: 0632lovemybaby
> link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Selleria-Baguette-Brown-Leather-Flap-FF-Bag/164303885451 *


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  Need to see a clear, close up pic of both the leather serial strip and hologram to confirm


----------



## accio sacculus

Zoe_B said:


> Dear Accio,
> Could you please help me to check if this bag is authentic? Thank you for your time!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Forever Bauletto
> Link: https://my.carousell.com/p/119394666
> View attachment 4804600
> View attachment 4804601
> View attachment 4804602
> View attachment 4804603
> View attachment 4804604
> View attachment 4804605
> View attachment 4804606
> View attachment 4804607
> View attachment 4804608
> View attachment 4804609
> View attachment 4804610
> View attachment 4804611



Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

brandchaser1992 said:


> Hi ladies I have purchased 2 bags from sellers and would like to confirm they are authentic.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> *item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucchino Mamma Baguette
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-Zucchino-Mamma-Baguette-Shoulder-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Black-97194/124196017339?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> *item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucca Handbag Canvas
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Zucca-Hand-Bag-Canvas-Leather-Brown-99494/143648632643?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing links to the sources.  Both are authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

ellena. said:


> Item Name: I don’t know what name it’s meant to be but eBay name- designer inspired bag FF bag
> Item Number:373139684759
> Seller ID: yuxinyli0
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373139684759
> 
> View attachment 4812657
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812662
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812663
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812664
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812665
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812666



Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  

It's fake   FYI - for future reference - when a seller says it's "designer inspired" - it's fake.


----------



## accio sacculus

SarahElizabeth33 said:


> Also to correct some formatting the 1st one:
> 
> Seller: Andreamichelle02 on eBay
> Item Number: 274450994840
> Title: RARE*** Authentic FENDI mama bag pink Zucca silver hardware EUC
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/274450994840
> 
> Second one:
> Seller: Heidi Vintage Shop on Etsy
> Item Number: unknown
> Title: Vintage Red Mama Zucca Canvas Leather Trimmed baguette bag/ Authentic Late 70’s to early 80’s Fendi Designer Fabric Fendi Bag
> Link:
> https://etsy.me/3inNOpc



Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing links to the sources:

#1 - need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number

#2 - need to see clear, close up pic of the serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

bambistyle said:


> Hello there! I am new to the world of Fendi and looking for a monster peekaboo!
> Interested in these Monster Peekaboos -- thank you for all your help
> 
> Seller:zoegold
> Item Number:174252068633
> Title: FENDI PEEKABOO LIMITED EDITION BLACK CALF LEATHER CROCODILE MONSTER BUG EYES BAG
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-PEEKA...068633?hash=item28923b8f19:g:qasAAOSwZcJel1uL
> 
> Seller: alexandriachandler
> Item Number: 264821541831
> Title: FENDI Black Calfskin Python Crocodile Monster Eyes Peekaboo Satchel Bag
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-Black...541831?hash=item3da8980bc7:g:dJgAAOSwVQxfBP~r
> 
> Seller:pigggybank
> Item Number: 153999555252
> Title:FENDI PEEKABOO Purse SPECIAL EDITION CALF LEATHER MONSTER EYES Python Crocodile
> Link: https://www.ebay.ca/itm/FENDI-PEEKA...555252?hash=item23db16bab4:g:OKEAAOSwC5NfBeVm


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing links to the sources:

#1 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back) and hologram tag, if applicable

#2 - this link is for a By the Way Bag...

#3 - need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, RFID tag (front and back) and hologram tag, if applicable


----------



## accio sacculus

ElleManila said:


> Hello! Please help authenticate this Fendi!
> Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Iconic Mini
> Source: Carousell (I bought it already)
> 
> View attachment 4814688
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814691
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814692
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814693
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814695
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814699



Thank you for using the correct format for posting; however, we do need the link to the source for a reason.

Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, hologram (if applicable), and RFID tag, front and back.


----------



## accio sacculus

Isabella3434 said:


> Hello! I recently bought the off of the RealReal website. I have tried to talk to Fendi themselves about helping me but no one helps! This is my first luxury purchase and I am stressing out if i wasted my money :/ Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Zucchino Mama Forever Bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: SKU: FEN140559
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-bags/fendi-zucchino-mama-forever-bag-7pzhh*
> 
> View attachment 4815415
> View attachment 4815422
> *
> 
> View attachment 4815408
> View attachment 4815409
> View attachment 4815410
> View attachment 4815411
> View attachment 4815412
> View attachment 4815413
> View attachment 4815414
> *


Thank you for using the correct formate for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Sopkie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help authentic this bag? about to buy it. Thanks in advance
> 
> *Item Name: FENDI Zucca shoulder bag
> Item Number:
> Seller ID: tatiana
> Link: https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...endi/brown-cloth-fendi-handbag-11120505.shtml
> 
> View attachment 4815560
> View attachment 4815565
> *
> 
> View attachment 4815561
> View attachment 4815564
> 
> View attachment 4815562
> View attachment 4815563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815566
> View attachment 4815567
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815568
> View attachment 4815569


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

Stephrecto said:


> Hi, trying to purchase this purse. Please help!
> 
> Name: Vintage Fendi Baguette
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-bag-5c149004bb7615b78959ecd9
> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823019
> View attachment 4823020
> View attachment 4823021
> View attachment 4823022
> View attachment 4823023


Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


----------



## accio sacculus

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Dear Fendi Experts,
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? The eBay seller just made me an offer and I think I am about to accept, but I thought I'd give this a try anyway. I know nothing about Fendi, but this is an interesting bag to me. Here are the details:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Small Spy Bag Zucca + Lamb + Calf 10D105
> Item Number: 133416111265
> Seller ID: jbduncn (181 )
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/133416111265?ul_noapp=true
> 
> Thank you!*



Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  Please do not accept the offer.  It's fake


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  Please do not accept the offer.  It's fake


Thanks, I am glad to get confirmation. I actually did accept the offer and received the bag this morning. I knew it was fake the minute I laid eyes on it. Every clearance Target bag is better quality than this.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  Please do not accept the offer.  It's fake


Before I send it back or burn it or whatever eBay wants me to do, would you like pictures of it?  I've now got good examples about what a bad Fendi fake looks like. 

Let me know and I will happily oblige.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Sorry @accio sacculus , I tried to email you directly, but it wouldn't work. 

I'm not sure what to do with this situation, but the person who I bought the fake Fendi from, if she is being honest with me in our discussions, she is selling off her father's dead wife's closet. She told me she has sold about $40,000 worth of goods already. It is possible she (either wittingly or unwittingly) has passed off a lot of counterfeits (also possible this was the only one).

She sold other brands along the way and still has many items for sale.

Should I make tPF folks aware? Alert people to verify their purchases if they bought from this seller within the last couple of months?

What should I do? 

Thanks.


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello can someone kindly help me authenticate this bag before I buy it thank you. 


			https://posh.mk/K51cEhscm9


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 
Item name: Black Fendi Pochette
seller: jihyunkim00
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/final-SALEauthentic-FENDI-bag-like-new-5c26cfc7d6dc522c151b9ff2?utm_campaign=referral_code=VVENDY&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.010&post_roll=&rfuid=ext1:dc368781-01a0-455a-8d46-10f567553736&ext_trk=branch&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=827368588048191277
item number: n/a


----------



## brandchaser1992

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing links to the sources.  Both are authentic


Thank you so much. I can enjoy both bags in peace. Have a great weekend!


----------



## accio sacculus

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you
> Item name: Black Fendi Pochette
> seller: jihyunkim00
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/final-SALEauthentic-FENDI-bag-like-new-5c26cfc7d6dc522c151b9ff2?utm_campaign=referral_code=VVENDY&utm_content=feature=sh_li_ss_ios&campaign=share_content_other_user_post.default.010&post_roll=&rfuid=ext1:dc368781-01a0-455a-8d46-10f567553736&ext_trk=branch&br_t=true&_branch_match_id=827368588048191277
> item number: n/a


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and metal tag


----------



## coconuthoney4

Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you 
Item name: Fendi Monogram baguette 
seller: angie1114
link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-small-Fendi-handbag-5194276a4b666529fb0063c1
item number: n/a


----------



## brandchaser1992

Sorry @accio sacculus to trouble you to help to authenticate this bag that I have purchased. I panicked when I read one of bag you authenticated from them is fake. I can reject when I received bag.   Thank you so much for your time

*Item Name: Fendi Top Handle Zucca Print Cosmetic Bag
Item Number: FEN141131
Seller ID: Real Real
Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ndi-top-handle-zucca-print-cosmetic-bag-7rh54*


----------



## ser253

__





						CLOSED Authenticate This FENDI
					

peekaboo bag  I bought this from japan second hand store.please check this is and old version peekaboo or a fake one,thank you so much.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Hello,
Can this be authenticated? Thanks so much!


----------



## ser253

__





						CLOSED Authenticate This FENDI
					

peekaboo bag  I bought this from japan second hand store.please check this is and old version peekaboo or a fake one,thank you so much.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Hello,
These are extra pictures for the bag above that I requested to be authenticated.
Thank you!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Good Day Kind Authenticators!

Can you please authenticate this bag? I believe it is a fake. 

Thank you!

*Item Name: Fendi Spy Zucca Monogram Handbag Shoulder Bag Leather Authentic Tote Canvas
Item Number: *193631959292*
Seller ID: vintageshop98
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-...959292?hash=item2d155d38fc:g:PMIAAOSwyL9fP2Cg*


----------



## Hmart017

Hiiii! I want to know if this is authentic! Thank you!


----------



## Sopkie

Accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting and providing a link to the source.  It's authentic


Thanks for your help fellow Harry potter fan


----------



## Hmart017

Hi wanted to know if this is authentic. Thank you!

Name: Fendi vintage bag 
Seller: style_to_a_t
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Authentic-Vintage-Zucca-FF-Crossbody-Bag-5f3c2dfdce1e87f6e46a920e

Name: Fendi black baguette bag
Seller: alexacal77
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-black-baguette-bag-gently-used-5f473fc5bb593711cf9c0339


----------



## Hmart017

Name:


Hmart017 said:


> Hi wanted to know if this is authentic. Thank you!
> 
> Name: Fendi vintage bag
> Seller: style_to_a_t
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Authentic-Vintage-Zucca-FF-Crossbody-Bag-5f3c2dfdce1e87f6e46a920e
> 
> Name: Fendi black baguette bag
> Seller: alexacal77
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Fendi-black-baguette-bag-gently-used-5f473fc5bb593711cf9c0339


 
Name: vintage Fendi
Seller: adrianacook
Link: 
Fendi Bags | Authentic Vintage Fendi Crossbody | Poshmark








						Authentic Vintage Fendi crossbody
					

Shop adrianacook's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Super cute vintage fendi. Great condition. $450 or best offer! I will be flexible on price :)




					poshmark.com


----------



## JB Fletcher

Hello Awesome Fendi Authenticator Team, 

Could you please tell me whether this Fendi Fur Monster Bag Charm is authentic? 

Item Name: Fendi Fur Monster Bag Charm
Item Number: 164302114883
Seller ID: carobvba (3,041 )
Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...rentrq:5a9315b21740a4cec6084b6cffffead2|iid:1

She was so kind to provide additional photos when I requested and I’ve included those below to help. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## accio sacculus

coconuthoney4 said:


> Hello, can someone kindly authenticate this bag for me! I appreciate your help in advance, i just wanted to make sure before i purchase it from this seller. The seller posted many clear photos, thank you
> Item name: Fendi Monogram baguette
> seller: angie1114
> link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-small-Fendi-handbag-5194276a4b666529fb0063c1
> item number: n/a


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

brandchaser1992 said:


> Sorry @accio sacculus to trouble you to help to authenticate this bag that I have purchased. I panicked when I read one of bag you authenticated from them is fake. I can reject when I received bag.   Thank you so much for your time
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Top Handle Zucca Print Cosmetic Bag
> Item Number: FEN141131
> Seller ID: Real Real
> Link: https://www.therealreal.com/product...ndi-top-handle-zucca-print-cosmetic-bag-7rh54*
> 
> View attachment 4832880
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832881
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832882


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Good Day Kind Authenticators!
> 
> Can you please authenticate this bag? I believe it is a fake.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Spy Zucca Monogram Handbag Shoulder Bag Leather Authentic Tote Canvas
> Item Number: *193631959292
> *Seller ID: vintageshop98
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Spy-...959292?hash=item2d155d38fc:g:PMIAAOSwyL9fP2Cg*


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

Hmart017 said:


> Name:
> 
> 
> Name: vintage Fendi
> Seller: adrianacook
> Link:
> Fendi Bags | Authentic Vintage Fendi Crossbody | Poshmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Vintage Fendi crossbody
> 
> 
> Shop adrianacook's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Super cute vintage fendi. Great condition. $450 or best offer! I will be flexible on price :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Need to see clear close up pics of the metal tag on the interior, as well as all hardware.  Will need to see a clearer, brighter pic of the serial number tag as well.


----------



## accio sacculus

JB Fletcher said:


> Hello Awesome Fendi Authenticator Team,
> 
> Could you please tell me whether this Fendi Fur Monster Bag Charm is authentic?
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Fur Monster Bag Charm
> Item Number: 164302114883
> Seller ID: carobvba (3,041 )
> Link:https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-fendi-fur-monster-bag-charm-keychain/164302114883?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=225117&meid=433626ea884b437188ac09d83d921536&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=164302114883&itm=164302114883&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Fendi&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:250797e3-eee4-11ea-bad4-74dbd18088de|parentrq:5a9315b21740a4cec6084b6cffffead2|iid:1
> 
> She was so kind to provide additional photos when I requested and I’ve included those below to help. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> View attachment 4838459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838461


Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic, IMO!


----------



## JB Fletcher

accio sacculus said:


> Thank you for using the correct format for posting.  It's authentic, IMO!



You are welcome. Awesome news!!!! I just purchased it.  Thank you for your help!!!


----------



## Annapurse23

Hi! Want to buy this fendi baguette but not sure of authenticity , please help to realize if is authentic or not !
Thank you
Name: Fendi Zucca Baguette cream white monogram canvas  bag


----------



## MrsBubbaRogowski

I'm thinking of buying this Fendi crossbody, but I'm not sure. What do you all think?








						Fendi crossbody
					

Utropspris: 2500 kr. Typ: Auktion. Slutar: 2020-09-10 16:29:49. Frakt: DB Schenker 67 kr. Betalning: Swish/Kort/PayPal. Säljare: juls (5)




					www.tradera.com


----------



## ser253

Hello,
Can you please authenticate?









						SOLD AUTH FENDI ZUCCA MAMA BAGUETTE BAG EUC
					

Shop theluxrewind's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Certified Authentic!  FENDI ZUCCA MAMA BAGUETTE BAG EUC LIKE NEW! wDust Bag  Very Clean! Amazing condition! RARE TOBACCO Brown Zucca wTan Leather  Silver engraved Hardware...




					poshmark.com
				



Seller removed listing from page.


----------



## dang03

Can you please help me authenticate this bag.
Item Name:Fendi brown /black Striped Zucca canvass flap bag
Item Number: 8BN232-FKD 118-2112
Seller ID:TIMELESS FASHION TRENDS
Link:


----------



## BagLover79

Can you please help me authenticate this bag.
Item Name:Fendi Rare Ltd. Edition Alligator Runway Large Spy Hobo Bag Authentic Orig $20K
Item Number:  173007064995
Seller ID: irinpodze









						FENDI Rare Ltd. Edition Alligator Runway Large Spy Hobo Bag Authentic Orig $20K  | eBay
					

Interior is signature FF lining. Style/Collection: Authentic FENDI RARE Limited Edition Alligator Runway Large Spy Bag. Fabric: Alligator. 12" Height. 18" Length.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## trishaglitzy

Hi can anyone help me authenticate this Peekaboo? I purchased it Pre-Loved and everything seems to check out (including serial code and RFID tag), but I am bothered by the leather. It doesnt seem like the same calfskin used on the Peekaboo that I have from the store. Not sure if its just because the leather is older so it has more crinkles (?) or if its just a really good fake. Kindly enlighten me thank you!

Item Name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo Royal Blue Calfskin
Serial Number: 8BN290-3ZM-168-8040


----------



## trishaglitzy

trishaglitzy said:


> Hi can anyone help me authenticate this Peekaboo? I purchased it Pre-Loved and everything seems to check out (including serial code and RFID tag), but I am bothered by the leather. It doesnt seem like the same calfskin used on the Peekaboo that I have from the store. Not sure if its just because the leather is older so it has more crinkles (?) or if its just a really good fake. Kindly enlighten me thank you!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Regular Peekaboo Royal Blue Calfskin
> Serial Number: 8BN290-3ZM-168-8040
> 
> View attachment 4843447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843454
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843455
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843457



Attaching more reference pics


----------



## Sopkie

Hi,

I just purchased this bag second hand, please let me know if it is authentic!

Thanks so much  

*Item Name:  MAMMA BAGUETTE CLOTH HANDBAG  
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...h-mamma-baguette-fendi-handbag-11366092.shtml 



*


----------



## lmte246

Hi
I purchased this at a thrift store. can yo please advise if it is authentic.
Thank You


----------



## victoria427

Hi! Can you please authenticate  Thank you!

item: Fendi 2Jours black medium tote
item # 292268847969
seller: afitchgirl92
link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-2Jou...847969?hash=item440c94b361:g:8oIAAOSw-QZZyHFF


----------



## gabrielledrmrn

Hello!

Recently bought a vintage box-type Fendi Zucchino from Carousell (PH) - I'm based in the Philippines.

Thought it was beautiful and wanted to clean her up! Hope someone can help authenticate!

Item Name: Fendi Zucchino *Vinyl Coated* Canvas Bag

Reference/Source: https://www.tradesy.com/i/fendi-bue-zucchino-blue-canvas-shoulder-bag/24003072/

Please see photos of actual item and let me know!

Thanks x


----------



## Wella A

Hi! Bought this from a site today. I asked the seller if the bag has code and she said she can’t find. I’m not good or know anything about Fendi. I will appreciate if you could give me some input. The seller haven’t shipped yet and I will have 3 days to rate the seller.
Item Name: Fendi Tote 
Item Number:
Seller ID:Mellisa K
Link:
https://merc.li/eRTxCr5hb


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hi I have purchased bag and attached additional photos taken by me. Please help me to authenticate this vintage bag. Thanks so much

*Item Name: Fendi Zucca sling bag
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: effiedots


Link:* https://sg.carousell.com/p/💯authentic-fendi-vintage-sling-bag-69642090/


----------



## Speedah

Would love to get a second opinion on this. Thought it was a great deal and it arrived today and I strongly suspect it's not authentic. I've added additional photos. The hologram tag is next to impossible to get a better pic of so hopefully these are decent enough. Thank you in advance! 

*Item Name: * Studded Fendi Bugs Eyes Monster Black Leather Pouch Clutch Bag Unisex 
*Item Number: * 233701426438 *
Seller ID: *karer-93*
Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Studded-Fe...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Rousse

Hi, would it be possible to get this FENDI Anna bag authenticated please? I’m hoping it’s all ok as it’s from a Japanese seller, but I guess there’s always a chance a fake could slip through! I think this has all the pictures re

Item name: FENDI Anna Shoulder Bag, but listed as FENDI FF Logo 2Way Cross Body Shoulder Bag 

Item number: 254270909165

Seller ID: boom2hanten

Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254270909165

Thank you so much!


----------



## leoloveslouis

Hello Fendi Lovers! I am hoping to hear some insight regarding the authenticity of this Fendi bag. I found it on a listing on my local OfferUp app. I am not very familiar with Fendi, but something looks off to me about this baguette. Please let me know your thoughts based on the photos provided (not mine.)


----------



## yv7812

*Please use the below format when requesting authentication for an auction item:

Item Name:  no auction, ebay
Item Number:
Seller ID:
Link: 

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi selleria pomodorino cuio romano
Link (if available, if not, provide source): purchased from eBay, a cording to the reviews from what seems to be a high rated seller. Don't know.
Attach photos*


----------



## Happy Luppy

Hi ladies, could someone please authenticate this *Fendi Kan I* bag? TIA!

*Item Name: *Fendi Kan I Bag
*Item Number: *174189684638
*Seller ID: *








						o999v on eBay
					

o999v has been an eBay member since Jul-18-11 and has 100% positive feedback. Check out o999v's full profile.



					www.ebay.com
				



*
Link:* https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Kan-I-Bag/174189684638?hash=item288e83a79e:g:go4AAOSwLABeRJ4E


----------



## Xxmayxx

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi baguette
Link (if available, if not, provide source): thrift store

Hello! My friend and I went to a yard sale over the weekend and found this purse! The owner said her aunt gifted this to her. I tried doing research on the year it was made to see if it the details checked out, but couldn't come up with anything. Can someone please tell me if this looks authentic? Thank you so much!


----------



## yv7812

Please help authenticate this bag..

Item Name (if you know it):  Fendi selleria Pomodorino

Link (if available, if not, provide source): ebay seller

Attach photos


----------



## Elenazas

Hi everyone! I want to purchase this beautiful bag but I’m not sure if it is authentic. Can someone help me? I would appreciate it so much! Thanks❤️
Elena


----------



## Tham wanyi

Hi experts, please authenticate this item
Name: Fendi Peekaboo iconic bag
Item no: unknown 
Seller : ubtradingservices
Link: Cool find: Fendi Handbag for RM700 https://carousell.app.link/dHqYWkPr89


----------



## geml21

hi all - please help me authenticate this fendi peekaboo - https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...-handtasche-medium-leder/1519274126-156-17396
thank you


----------



## Iloveplants

Hi!! Planning to buy this vintage fendi. I wanted to confirm authenticity. 

Not sure of the exact name. I know it comes in a pastel colorway as well. 

Thanks!!


----------



## mayhayok

Hi! 

Is anyone here able to authenticate this bag? These are the only images I have available (from a resale website). I've fallen in love with it but can't find ANYTHING similar anywhere. I'm so in love with it! Also, can anyone tell what year/season this possibly could be?

Thanks so much!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hi @accio sacculus

Please help to authenticate this Fendi pouch. Thank you so much
*Item Name: FENDI POUCH
Item Number:  083103 
Seller ID: vintagebrandsjapan
Link:* https://vintagebrandsjapan.com/items/5f4cefbeafaa9d31de1be03e


----------



## Katiewhit

Hi there 
This blog has been super helpful- please could you assist and authenticate this.
Fendi Giant baguette
2258-8BT136-YWG-080

thanks so much
Kate


----------



## Annawakes

Hi, I recently bought this beautiful Lei bag.  Would you please authenticate?  I attached more of my own photos in this post and in the next post.  Thank you!
*Item Name:  2018 Roman Selleria Lei Boston Bag 
Item Number:  FEN143806 
Seller ID: The Real Real
Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...endi-2018-roman-selleria-lei-boston-bag-7y0ti

Comments:  The serial number is hard to read, but I think it says: 8BL137-NDU-188-0501.  I'm not sure about the last 4 digits, it could be 0301.  Also, the "Made In Italy" stamp is not deeply imprinted - only "Made In..." appears to be visible, no "Italy".

Thank you for your time!


----------



## Annawakes

Here are additional photos of the interior and serial number tags.  My original request is quoted below.  Thanks again!



Annawakes said:


> Hi, I recently bought this beautiful Lei bag.  Would you please authenticate?  I attached more of my own photos in this post and in the next post.  Thank you!
> *Item Name:  2018 Roman Selleria Lei Boston Bag
> Item Number:  FEN143806
> Seller ID: The Real Real
> Link:* https://www.therealreal.com/product...endi-2018-roman-selleria-lei-boston-bag-7y0ti
> 
> Comments:  The serial number is hard to read, but I think it says: 8BL137-NDU-188-0501.  I'm not sure about the last 4 digits, it could be 0301.  Also, the "Made In Italy" stamp is not deeply imprinted - only "Made In..." appears to be visible, no "Italy".
> 
> Thank you for your time!


----------



## Sofiko2

Hello dear team of experts,
Please help me authenticate the bag below 
Seller is claiming:
SELLERIA LAVORAZIONE A MANO (HAND MADE) LIMITED EDITION.
MADE IN ITALY

Ivory leather FENDI Tote - CODE IS 49-24-16894
THE METAL PLATE INSIDE THE BAG IS STERLING SILVER!
STAMPED STERLING SILVER 925, ROMA ITALIA, LAVORAZIONE A MANO (HANDMADE)
SERI NUMERATA (LIMITED EDITION) 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## brandchaser1992

Hi I would like to purchase this bag, can you help to authenticate this Tote bag? Thanks so much

*Item Name:  Fendi Tote bag
Item Number: NA
Seller ID: remsbranded
Link:https://sg.carousell.com/p/fendi-to...likes/&t-referrer_request_id=jGTbGnZI5K46vBRv *


----------



## aluu

Hi! If someone can please authenticate this bag, please! The listing was digitally authenticated but when I received it, I really wanted to see if I can find the name or something online but no luck .... at this point I am a little suspicous - please help!


Angela


----------



## sensoryo

Hi Guys and @accio sacculus ! I need your help and expertise with authenticating this Spy Bag. I am currently in dispute with seller and have limited time to return it to get my money back. I think it's fake mainly because of the lack of hologram, code that is barerly visible anymore and crooked inside hardware. But maybe I am wrong? Please help! 

Item Name (if you know it): Spy Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): vinted
Attach photos:


----------



## ongwf

Dear Fendi authenticator,

would need help to authenticate this Fendi peekaboo.


item name : Fendi mini peekaboo
Link : -

Thanks so much


----------



## ongwf

More pics loaded


----------



## carmen666

hello pls help !!! i have read so many many pages on how to know if it's real and because the bag is vintage and i don't know the name it's been hard to figure out.

Item name: Red zucca canvas tote bag?
Number: No number
Source: Bought it at a second hand


----------



## Ana Lua

Hello, everyone! I'm new here Just bought a Fendi bag online and it arrived but now that I could see the details I Don't know anymore!!!! PLEASE HELP, if its fake I have 7 days to return it!! Thank you in advance!!!

Item Name (if you know it): can't find it (would like to know)

Link (if available, if not, provide source): enjoei pro


----------



## bradlee

hello, all! i hope everyone is doing well and staying safe in the chaos that has been this year, haha. 

i was wanting to get some opinions on this bag. the deal was too good to pass up, so i went ahead and grabbed it. let’s just say, the price was so good that even if unauthentic, i won’t be out anything. 

judging by these photos, i have a pretty good feeling about it. everything seems to be right from what i can see. these are all that were provided with the listing, though. i’m having a rough time identifying it, if it does happen to be authentic. 

the listing called it “mini,” but judging by the size of the zucca i’d say it’s probably around 11” long?

any help or opinions would be great! thanks!


----------



## bradlee

Ana Lua said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new here Just bought a Fendi bag online and it arrived but now that I could see the details I Don't know anymore!!!! PLEASE HELP, if its fake I have 7 days to return it!! Thank you in advance!!!
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): can't find it (would like to know)
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): enjoei pro
> 
> View attachment 4878097
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878098
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878102
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878132
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878135



*not a professional authenticator, just throwing this out there!*

look on the underside of the zippers, like the actual bottom like  this photo: https://img1.wsimg.com/isteam/ip/a6...ed46/09bab458-3f8f-40e7-ae5a-6b40571610d0.jpg

that is one key factor to authenticating. everything looks good to me though! again, i’m not a professional, but i am a bag lover.


----------



## Clarisaputri

Hello, another great authenticator! I want to buy my first fendi bag please help


----------



## prembar1

Hi.  I am new here.  I am trying to authenticate this Fendi S.A.S. Roma bag.









						Vintage Fendi Jacquard Zucca Speedy Tote Purse AND Wallet  | eBay
					

Condition is "Pre-owned".



					www.ebay.com
				




I also was able to get a few more pics for it.

Thank-you for your time.


----------



## Ysabella1003

Item name: Fendi tobacco canvass large pequin stripe claudia shoulder bag. 
Item owned by me
Please authenticate my bag. Thank you.


----------



## lydia_93

Hi, 
I want to authenticate this Fendi baguette.
Thanks,

*Item Name : *Fendi baguette
*Link : *https://www.thredup.com/product/fendi-shoulder-bag/77607718 *














*


----------



## gabby1987

So I was out thrifting and I bought a fendi bag. I was going to fix it and wear it but I did some research and now I think it’s fake  could someone please confirm? I am 1,000 again fakes and would rather loose the money then be caught wearing one.


----------



## gabby1987

gabby1987 said:


> So I was out thrifting and I bought a fendi bag. I was going to fix it and wear it but I did some research and now I think it’s fake  could someone please confirm? I am 1,000 again fakes and would rather loose the money then be caught wearing one.
> 
> View attachment 4895372
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895379
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895380
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895433
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895435


----------



## Tomsmom

Item Name (if you know it):I found this bag at a thrift shop.
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

Addy said:


> Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this  thread.
> 
> NOTE: *The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT thread. The moderators reserve the right to remove authentications that do not meet these requirements.*
> 
> *Please use the below format when   requesting authentication for an auction item:*
> 
> *Item Name:
> Item Number:
> Seller ID:
> Link:*
> 
> *If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:*
> 
> *Item Name (if you know   it):
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> Attach photos*
> 
> 
> *Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*
> 
> 1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
> 2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
> 3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
> 4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
> 5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
> 6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
> 7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
> 8. If available pic of authenticity card
> 9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate
> 
> **Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**
> 
> *Additional notes:
> If the bag is from a listing, always Include the listing link using the  proper format.  If the seller does not have the needed pics in the  listing, please request PRIOR to posting your inquiry to avoid delays in  getting an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE:*
> 
> 
> Do a search in this thread (type seller's name in "Search   this thread" located on the top right corner) and check if the item has   been reviewed by one of the authenticators BEFORE posting a request.
> 
> 
> Should one of your items be questioned in   this thread, you are welcome to provide additional pictures or materials   supporting its authenticity. Please note that while it's fine to _defend_   your own auction if its authenticity is questioned (someone says, "I   think it's fake b/c..., etc"), please do not _authenticate_   your own bag.
> 
> 
> Do not handle your disputes with other members in this thread but take   your differences to Private Messages. Failure to do so can result in   banning.
> 
> 
> Utilize the "Quote" feature when responding directly to another   post.
> 
> 
> Post the link to the   original query when requesting a second opinion or in a follow-up post.
> 
> 
> Please note that comments on price and condition   are NOT permitted.
> 
> 
> Do NOT PM an authenticator or Mod to   request authentications. Any and all such requests must be posted in   this thread.
> *Authenticators   are not required to answer every request, and it is their right to   ignore a request that is not in the proper format.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Disclaimer*
> 
> All _Authenticate This_ threads on tPF are meant to provide   assistance to shoppers who are uncertain about the legitimacy and   authenticity of designer goods. The evaluations posted by tPF's members   are only opinions that stem from personal experiences as shoppers and   collectors. They are not legally binding or professional authentications   and are not to be treated as such.
> 
> For questions or suggestions, please do not hesitate to contact the   forum administration via the forum's contact form.


Hello, Would you please authenticate this vintage Fendi bag? From seller Maryclark120 . Thankyou.





						CLOSED Authenticate This FENDI
					

This thread is closed. Please use a paid service.    Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this thread.  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JuneCleaverSemperFi

CLOSED Authenticate This FENDI
					

This thread is closed. Please use a paid service.    Please post authenticity questions related to Fendi in this thread.  NOTE: The PurseForum requests that only members with an extensive knowledge of the brand and authenticating who have over 500 posts participate as authenticators in this AT...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## wizz23

Hello there, can you please authenticate this bag? 
Item: fendi Sellerin Vintage Spy Zucca bag
Item number: 164523927799
Seller: lylymor09 (ebay)
Link:








						Fendi Sellerin vintage spy zucca shoulder suede bag  | eBay
					

<p dir="ltr">Authentic Fendi Sellerin vintage small spy Zucca shoulder hand bag. Condition is used. Dispatch with royal mail service delivery. International delivery available. </p> <p dir="ltr">Interior intact,  exterior intact,  zip intact,  free from smoke and free from pet,  no odour...



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## lilise

Hello i want to know is this fendi bag real or fake?


----------



## Pmien

Hi everyone, 

I just bought my first Fendi from a reseller. From my research it looks authentic and the reseller has a great reputation but I was wondering of you could help me authenticate it.


----------



## 33446677

Item Name: Fendi By The Way
Item Number: 12579045
Seller ID: monique
Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-by-the-way-fendi-handbag-12579045.shtml

I tried to google what season this color way is from but could not find anything. 

Thank you!


----------



## Denise85

Hello. Can someone have this Fendi baguette authenticated? I recently had a bad experience and i bought a fake fendi baguette. I want to make sure that this time it is legit.
Thanks in advance

Item Name: Vintage Fendi Baguette 
Item Number: N/A
Seller: Freya Collective

Link:https://www.freya-collective.com/products/vintage-zucca-baguette-3?variant=32545851768881


----------



## Curlx

Hi lovely authenticators, 
could you please help me out on this bag.

Item Name: FENDI Zucchino Mamma Baguette Canvas Leather (Name according to sellers page)
Link (if available, if not, provide source): 








						FENDI Zucchino Mamma Baguette Canvas Leather Shoulder Bag 26424
					

FENDI-Zucchino-Mamma-Baguette-Canvas-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-26424




					dct-ep-vintageluxurystore.com
				



Seller: DCT-EP-Vintage Luxury
Attach photos  

Item shows up as sold, as it is on hold for me. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## themonogramgirl

Hello, 

I bought this small fendi bag on ebay off a seller claiming to have bought it 15 years ago from a charity shop and has no serial or authenticity card. Could someone please help me find out wether its real or fake pls?


----------



## giorgiam12

Hello authenticators, I just bought this Fendi baguette bag from a bag shop in my hometown and I just wanted to make sure my bag is legit, would you please help me??

Name: Fendi black baguette
The link is not available I bought it personally at the store

Here are some pics
Thank you in advance!


----------



## madelinemadison

Hi,

Would someone mind authenticating this Fendi Mesh tote bag? I've been on the hunt for one and this looks perfect but I'm not sure how to spot a fake when it comes to Fendi. 

Thank you in advance!

*Item Name: Fendi Mesh Tote Shoulder Bag
Item Number: I'm not sure
Seller ID: lisahoo197
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Mesh-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-Black/333833049422*


----------



## jianecho

Could someone help me authentic this Fendi peekaboo iconic essential? I don’t have many Fendi item and there is no local  Fendi store in Denver anymore  many many thanks


----------



## ca8r87

Hello everyone!

I'd like some help trying to authenticate this purse an acquaintance is selling to me. She told me it's a vintage snakeskin bag. Apparently the model included a black leather strap as well but she told me it's missing. 

Thank you very much in advance 


 bag


----------



## babi3azngirl

Hi,

Can someone please help me authenticate this vintage fendi?
I wish there were more photos but this is all I have.


----------



## accio sacculus

33446677 said:


> Item Name: Fendi By The Way
> Item Number: 12579045
> Seller ID: monique
> Link:https://www.vestiairecollective.com...ather-by-the-way-fendi-handbag-12579045.shtml
> 
> I tried to google what season this color way is from but could not find anything.
> 
> Thank you!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and front & back of the RFID tag


----------



## accio sacculus

Denise85 said:


> Hello. Can someone have this Fendi baguette authenticated? I recently had a bad experience and i bought a fake fendi baguette. I want to make sure that this time it is legit.
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi Baguette
> Item Number: N/A
> Seller: Freya Collective
> 
> Link:https://www.freya-collective.com/products/vintage-zucca-baguette-3?variant=32545851768881
> 
> View attachment 4930696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930699
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930700
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930702


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the interior lining of the zippered pocket.


----------



## accio sacculus

Curlx said:


> Hi lovely authenticators,
> could you please help me out on this bag.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Zucchino Mamma Baguette Canvas Leather (Name according to sellers page)
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FENDI Zucchino Mamma Baguette Canvas Leather Shoulder Bag 26424
> 
> 
> FENDI-Zucchino-Mamma-Baguette-Canvas-Leather-Shoulder-Bag-26424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dct-ep-vintageluxurystore.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller: DCT-EP-Vintage Luxury
> Attach photos
> 
> Item shows up as sold, as it is on hold for me.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

giorgiam12 said:


> Hello authenticators, I just bought this Fendi baguette bag from a bag shop in my hometown and I just wanted to make sure my bag is legit, would you please help me??
> 
> Name: Fendi black baguette
> The link is not available I bought it personally at the store
> 
> Here are some pics
> Thank you in advance!


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

madelinemadison said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would someone mind authenticating this Fendi Mesh tote bag? I've been on the hunt for one and this looks perfect but I'm not sure how to spot a fake when it comes to Fendi.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Mesh Tote Shoulder Bag
> Item Number: I'm not sure
> Seller ID: lisahoo197
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-FENDI-Mesh-Tote-Shoulder-Bag-Black/333833049422*


Need to see a clearer, close up of the serial tag


----------



## jianecho

Could you also authentic the peekaboo bag for me please?


----------



## Curlx

Thanks for your help! I do appreciate it very much. 



accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


----------



## beachbabe90

Hello lovely authenticators,

I am fairly new to Fendi so I could definitely use some help authenticating this item:

item name: I’m not sure, though the claim is that it is vintage
link: https://www.vinted.com/women/other-bags/11306963-attention-vintage-fendi-lovers
Photos: I can ask the seller for more if needed. Thank you for your efforts!


----------



## JenFenD

Would you please authenticate this bag which I believe is called the Croissant or Crescent? The model number is in a picture.  Since I was limited to 12 pics, I tried to depict 4 things in the last photo: 1) the logo tag  2) the lining  3) the stitching on the zipper pull  4) the 2 lines of stitching where the canvas curves above the zipper and a little to the right.  I purchased it at a consignment store called Past & Present in Closter, NJ.  If possible, I would also like to know approximately when this bag was made. Thank you.


----------



## Janelalorenzo31

Hi admins/authenticators,

Pls help me authenticate this bag
Someone i know got this bag from a seller in Japan and asked me to help her authenticate it. Thank you 



*Item Name: im not sure 
Item Number: I dont know*


----------



## treeoflife

Hello can someone please authenticate this fendi bag on pre loved  website. She said she got it from london in Selfridges.


----------



## giorgiam12

accio sacculus said:


> It's fake


Thank you for your reply, could you please say why?


----------



## brianateagle

Hi,

I purchased this vintage Fendi Cross Body bag from another seller. Can someone please help me and tell me if it is real?

Item name: not sure
Item number: not sure


----------



## brianateagle

Hi,

I purchased this vintage Fendi Cross Body bag from another seller. Can someone please help me and tell me if it is real?

Item name: not sure
Item number: not sure


----------



## Lovethatjourney

Please help with this B bag. I remember wanting it when I was a college girl in the 2000s. Happy to see it again! 

Item Name: FENDI Black Grained Leather Patent Trim B BUCKLE Flap Satchel Bag
Item Number: 363237910105
Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd 
Link: Ebay

Thanks!


----------



## Leehelen88

Hello! I am hoping someone can assist with authenticating this Fendi Micro Peekaboo I purchased recently. There is a tag attached so I feel pretty confident but can never be too sure.
Item Name: Fendi Micro Peekaboo
Item Number:
number on back of tag - 01944417
Number embossed on leather card holder slot - 8m0355-k47-168-0501


----------



## baggirlek

lovein said:


> Hello, I recently purchased the Fendi Dotcom bag from eBay.  The seller said that she purchased the bag from Saks Fifth Ave online and provided the email on the order and shipment.  However, I would still like to have one of the authenticators to confirm this is the real deal.  Thank you so much for your time and expertise.
> 
> Name:  Fendi Dotcom
> URL on eBay Listing: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Dotcom-Bag-AUTHENTIC-Perfect-Christmas-Gift-Fendi-Peekaboo-/322985523968?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=h4Vwrsec%2FNezlLt7y4Qso28ZfTo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> Pictures I took:



I just bought a bag online like that too - did you ever get it authenticated? Also when you pull up on the interior to get a better look at its tag and code does it sound like Velcro? Mine does.


----------



## EriKari

Hello! Can someone please help me authenticate this Fendi Zucca Baguette. I brought it at a second hand store. I’ve never owned a Fendi handbag before. The quality feels good and it’s doesn’t smell like chemicals. I think it’s vintage. Thank you!


----------



## Pinkie*

Item Name: FENDI Ladies Bag Beige Leather Peekaboo Top Condition Bag Backpack
Item Number: 284157173997
Seller ID: chickhabit2011
Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Da...rentrq:341cfcbb1770a0f11990a454ffc6abbb|iid:1


----------



## lilmissmaureen

Hi and good morning! I hope you are well.  I wanted to ask if you can please help me authenticate this bag.  I don't have the bag in my possession but it has been put on hold (layaway) so I can only provide what is available from seller's website at the moment.  

Item Name: FENDI camera bag
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-century-camera-case-black-630258


----------



## Franz69

I just ordered my new Mini Baguette from Jomashop and I'd like it authenticated. Thank you again! 
Item Name: Fendi Mini Baguette
Seller: Jomashop


----------



## Misocricket

Hi, all! Here are the info:

*Item Name: Fendi Navy Zucca Pochette Shoulder Bag. Authentic
Item Number: 164638371251
Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/valuisy1031?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Navy...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*

Hi, ladies. This is my first Fendi bag, would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this!
Seems like not a common vintage piece. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## ggenevieve

Hello, please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I bought. Don't know its name. If I read the code right it says 2211 8BR173 029. Thank you so much!


----------



## Fefeinc10

Hello. I would like assistance with authenticating the following Fendi. Thank you in advance for your help.

*Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini - Beige
Item Number: 10161680
Seller ID: giulia
Link: **https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/beige-leather-peekaboo-mini-pocket-fendi-handbag-10161680.shtml*


----------



## ashcat300

Hello, I was interested in purchasing this bag from a friend of friend. These are the pictures I took on my own If they aren't enough I can see i am able obtain more. I am new to Fendi. Please help authenticate. Thanks so much in advance

Name: Fendi Calfskin Pixel Embroidered Peekaboo Satchel







https://imgur.com/1CNrWfP

https://imgur.com/cDktY53

https://imgur.com/5MNnAOu

https://imgur.com/5MNnAOu

https://imgur.com/N8JRMqR


----------



## BaguetteLove

Hi! Would love an opinion on this Zucca Chef bag
Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Chef bat
Link (if available, if not, provide source): no link
Attach photos


----------



## bagl0v4R

Can someone please help me authenticate this bag? Fendi Zucca Mamma bag


----------



## babi3azngirl

Hi authenticators!

Would someone mind helping me look at this bag and seeing if it’s an authentic fendi bag?

I’m not sure about the code under the hologram or the serial number.

thank you in advance!


----------



## JOODLZ

Could someone please have a look at this tote?
Don't know name, if there is one.
I purchased it at a local thrift...these are my photos.
Approx. 16”w x 10.5”h x 3.5”d. Straps drop 13” to top of bag.
I'd appreciate any info like name, age, etc.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mel4c

Hi Everyone,
Would like some help with this:

Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucca Mamma Handbag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://amorevintagejapan.com/collections/fendi/products/ao33775










Would appreciate some help thanks!


----------



## Hettie933

Can anyone help me with this weird bag? Seems to have bakelite handles. Unmarked hardware, plain brown interior. Inside pocket has greenish fabric w/ FENDI print. I know nothing about bags or Fendi. Thank you for any help.


----------



## Narnanz

May I have this vintage Fendi handbag looked at please.
Item Vintage Fendi Handbag,  style not know.
Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1005987/handbag-with-two-arm-straps
Seller Rachel O via Designer Wardrobe 
Comments..hope you are doing well and are ok @accio sacculus


----------



## accio sacculus

beachbabe90 said:


> Hello lovely authenticators,
> 
> I am fairly new to Fendi so I could definitely use some help authenticating this item:
> 
> item name: I’m not sure, though the claim is that it is vintage
> link: https://www.vinted.com/women/other-bags/11306963-attention-vintage-fendi-lovers
> Photos: I can ask the seller for more if needed. Thank you for your efforts!
> 
> View attachment 4944482
> View attachment 4944483
> View attachment 4944484
> View attachment 4944485


Looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

Lovethatjourney said:


> Please help with this B bag. I remember wanting it when I was a college girl in the 2000s. Happy to see it again!
> 
> Item Name: FENDI Black Grained Leather Patent Trim B BUCKLE Flap Satchel Bag
> Item Number: 363237910105
> Seller ID: wardrobe-ltd
> Link: Ebay
> 
> Thanks!


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Pinkie* said:


> Item Name: FENDI Ladies Bag Beige Leather Peekaboo Top Condition Bag Backpack
> Item Number: 284157173997
> Seller ID: chickhabit2011
> Link:https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fendi-Damen-Tasche-Beige-Leder-Peekaboo-Top-Zustand-Bag-Rucksack/284157173997?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=7933bcf253054edf8c0dafce6e70304f&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&mehot=none&sd=284157173997&itm=284157173997&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=Fendi&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:bfd902c6-5e35-11eb-9a78-f6ad3695ce1f|parentrq:341cfcbb1770a0f11990a454ffc6abbb|iid:1


Need to see clear, close up of the underside of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

lilmissmaureen said:


> Hi and good morning! I hope you are well.  I wanted to ask if you can please help me authenticate this bag.  I don't have the bag in my possession but it has been put on hold (layaway) so I can only provide what is available from seller's website at the moment.
> 
> Item Name: FENDI camera bag
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/fendi-vitello-century-camera-case-black-630258


Need to see clear close up pics of the serial number and RFID tag, front and back


----------



## accio sacculus

Franz69 said:


> I just ordered my new Mini Baguette from Jomashop and I'd like it authenticated. Thank you again!
> Item Name: Fendi Mini Baguette
> Seller: Jomashop
> View attachment 4970731
> View attachment 4970733
> View attachment 4970734
> View attachment 4970735
> View attachment 4970736
> View attachment 4970737
> View attachment 4970738
> View attachment 4970739
> View attachment 4970740
> View attachment 4970741
> View attachment 4970743
> View attachment 4970755


Need to see clear close up pic of the RFID tag on the back


----------



## accio sacculus

Misocricket said:


> Hi, all! Here are the info:
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Navy Zucca Pochette Shoulder Bag. Authentic
> Item Number: 164638371251
> Seller ID: https://www.ebay.com/usr/valuisy1031?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Navy-Zucca-Pochette-Shoulder-Bag-Authentic/164638371251?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649*
> 
> Hi, ladies. This is my first Fendi bag, would really appreciate if you can help me authenticate this!
> Seems like not a common vintage piece.
> Thank you in advance!


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## accio sacculus

Fefeinc10 said:


> Hello. I would like assistance with authenticating the following Fendi. Thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> *Item Name: Fendi Peekaboo Mini - Beige
> Item Number: 10161680
> Seller ID: giulia
> Link: **https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/beige-leather-peekaboo-mini-pocket-fendi-handbag-10161680.shtml*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number, hologram (if applicable), and front and back of the RFID tag...


----------



## accio sacculus

JOODLZ said:


> Could someone please have a look at this tote?
> Don't know name, if there is one.
> I purchased it at a local thrift...these are my photos.
> Approx. 16”w x 10.5”h x 3.5”d. Straps drop 13” to top of bag.
> I'd appreciate any info like name, age, etc.
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987336
> View attachment 4987337
> View attachment 4987338
> View attachment 4987339
> View attachment 4987340
> View attachment 4987341
> View attachment 4987342
> View attachment 4987343
> View attachment 4987344
> View attachment 4987345
> View attachment 4987346
> View attachment 4987347


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

Mel4c said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Would like some help with this:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Zucca Mamma Handbag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://amorevintagejapan.com/collections/fendi/products/ao33775
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988938
> View attachment 4988939
> View attachment 4988940
> View attachment 4988941
> View attachment 4988942
> View attachment 4988943
> 
> Would appreciate some help thanks!


Looks good!


----------



## accio sacculus

Narnanz said:


> May I have this vintage Fendi handbag looked at please.
> Item Vintage Fendi Handbag,  style not know.
> Link https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1005987/handbag-with-two-arm-straps
> Seller Rachel O via Designer Wardrobe
> Comments..hope you are doing well and are ok @accio sacculus


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram and serial number...


----------



## monkyjib

Hello, could you please have a look at this Strap You on fashionphile for me? TIA 

Item Name : FENDI Calfskin Strap You Black Black Dust Grey
Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fend...-KiZAWXhp1bXluiq6i8TNkjgrcqZOUOKx24-rnELxF4Jw


----------



## JOODLZ

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


THANKS so much for your time and expertise


----------



## accio sacculus

monkyjib said:


> Hello, could you please have a look at this Strap You on fashionphile for me? TIA
> 
> Item Name : FENDI Calfskin Strap You Black Black Dust Grey
> Link : https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fend...-KiZAWXhp1bXluiq6i8TNkjgrcqZOUOKx24-rnELxF4Jw
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998347
> View attachment 4998348
> View attachment 4998349
> View attachment 4998350


No red flags...


----------



## monkyjib

accio sacculus said:


> No red flags...


Thank you!


----------



## BaguetteLove

BaguetteLove said:


> Hi! Would love an opinion on this Zucca Chef bag
> Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Chef bat
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): no link
> Attach photos


sweet bump


----------



## stonefishes

Hello, I have recently received this FENDI bag from my mum, who received it from my grandmother back in the late 1970s to the early 1980s. I would like assistance with authenticating and identifying my FENDI bag as I have sourced it online but to no avail. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## tikafest

hi i found this vintage fendi bag from the thrift store, I have sourced it online but to not available as now confused. I also would like assistance with authenticating and identifying this fendi bag. Thank you in advance


----------



## essy79

Hi please forgive me if I’m in wrong section. I have a fendi wallet I’d like to make sure it’s legit after purchasing at yard sale thanks in advance for your time


----------



## Stylingsecret

I have been looking at spy bags for some years now and just came across these two, the weird thing is that they both look fake to me, and am I right that both bags seems to be having the same serial number of A 497 663? The leather is not pebbly and the weaving of the leather on the lipstick holder is odd, also on each side of a handle seems only six knots in stead of seven.






						Tweedehands zwart lakleer Fendi handtassen | The Next Closet
					

Prachtige Spy bag large van Fendi in zwart lakleer. Gouden hardware - Model: Spybag - Handvat met vlechtwerk - Binnenvak met kliksluiting - Fendi logo b...




					thenextcloset.com
				









						Tweedehands zwart leer Fendi handtassen | The Next Closet
					

Fendi Prachtige zwarte leren Spy Bag van het designerlabel Fendi. De tas heeft gevlochten handwerk bij de handvaten, gouden accenten en het leer is nog ...




					thenextcloset.com
				




would I have been so unlucky? Thank you for looking!


----------



## breakfast@marys

Dear accio sacculus (love the name btw),

i was wondering about two offers on vestiaire collective and would appreciate your help very much! 
thanks in advance!

1. 
*Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Baguette cloth mini bag  - Brown
*Item Number:  *14747510 *
Seller ID:  *lauracarinci3396948 *
Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...n-cloth-baguette-fendi-handbag-14747510.shtml


2.
*Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Baguette mini bag
*Item Number:  *13835425 *
Seller ID:  * fabio7846487 *
Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...plastic-baguette-fendi-handbag-13835425.shtml


----------



## breakfast@marys

and also this one on thenextcloset
*Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Schoudertassen
*Item Number:  * 522787*
Seller ID:  *Sandramaris Oboh*
Link:* https://thenextcloset.com/schoudertassen/fendi/522787

Thank you so much


----------



## jlp830

Hello Authenticators!

Would you kindly lend your opinion on this Fendi Mini Baguette that I purchased on eBay? When I opened it, the material didn't smell like leather, and was also not as heavy as I expected. Please and thank you!

Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI MINI BAGUETTE BLACK LEATHER BAG
Item Number: 154355582392
Seller ID: angelamarie701
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


----------



## MaryThorpe

Good evening authenticators,  can I kindly request your help authenticating this bag please,  thank you for  your help 
ID # 351989
Seller: evamir
Model : unknown 
Link :https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Fendi-leather-bag-5f255c82c936af1542b9fdef


----------



## accio sacculus

breakfast@marys said:


> Dear accio sacculus (love the name btw),
> 
> i was wondering about two offers on vestiaire collective and would appreciate your help very much!
> thanks in advance!
> 
> 1.
> *Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Baguette cloth mini bag  - Brown
> *Item Number:  *14747510
> *Seller ID:  *lauracarinci3396948
> *Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...n-cloth-baguette-fendi-handbag-14747510.shtml
> 
> 
> 2.
> *Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Baguette mini bag
> *Item Number:  *13835425
> *Seller ID:  * fabio7846487
> *Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...plastic-baguette-fendi-handbag-13835425.shtml


both look good


----------



## accio sacculus

breakfast@marys said:


> and also this one on thenextcloset
> *Item Name: *(listed as) Fendi Schoudertassen
> *Item Number:  * 522787
> *Seller ID:  *Sandramaris Oboh
> *Link:* https://thenextcloset.com/schoudertassen/fendi/522787
> 
> Thank you so much


Need to see clear, close up pics of the Fendi SAS plate and serial number


----------



## accio sacculus

jlp830 said:


> Hello Authenticators!
> 
> Would you kindly lend your opinion on this Fendi Mini Baguette that I purchased on eBay? When I opened it, the material didn't smell like leather, and was also not as heavy as I expected. Please and thank you!
> 
> Item Name: AUTHENTIC FENDI MINI BAGUETTE BLACK LEATHER BAG
> Item Number: 154355582392
> Seller ID: angelamarie701
> Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-FENDI-MINI-BAGUETTE-BLACK-LEATHER-BAG/154355582392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

MaryThorpe said:


> Good evening authenticators,  can I kindly request your help authenticating this bag please,  thank you for  your help
> ID # 351989
> Seller: evamir
> Model : unknown
> Link :https://poshmark.ca/listing/Authentic-Fendi-leather-bag-5f255c82c936af1542b9fdef


Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number.


----------



## missjennirae

Hi there
Would you be willing to authenticate this bag for me 
Item Name: Vintage Fendi mini Boston 
Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Pequin-Mini-Boston-2way-Bag-603f497b88cce3b00834ccc2

Really appreciate your help!!


----------



## accio sacculus

missjennirae said:


> Hi there
> Would you be willing to authenticate this bag for me
> Item Name: Vintage Fendi mini Boston
> Link: https://poshmark.com/listing/Fendi-Pequin-Mini-Boston-2way-Bag-603f497b88cce3b00834ccc2
> 
> Really appreciate your help!!


Looks good


----------



## breakfast@marys

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the Fendi SAS plate and serial number




Thank you so much for your help.
I'm sorry to bother you again, I did some research myself and just wanted to know if you could tell me if the strap in itself is already a red flag?
I looked for a lot of fendi baguette bags to compare it and have not found one, where the end of the strap is round like that (all of them are "edged"). and also the buckle seems to miss its "hole"/"notch"?
I attached a photo so you can see what i mean.

Would really appreciate it  thanks again already for your help.


----------



## Vivi_79w

Hi, 
Please authenticate this fendi 
Vintage baguette cloth 
Brown 
I only have the pics for reference 
Thank you


----------



## MaryThorpe

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number.


Thank you   I found these photos from the listing


----------



## masterofsimplicity

Hi, this is going to be my first post here but I really found a good deal and would appreciate it if you can tell this bag is real or not.


----------



## bchoung

Hi, would you authenticate this bag for me?








						PEEKABOO ISEEU MEDIUM
					

Shop kateto6464's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. PEEKABOO ISEEU MEDIUM ombre Gently used  Bended leather  No box Dust bag only 32*26*12cm




					poshmark.com
				



Item name PEEKABOO ISEEU medium
Seller name kateto6464


----------



## accio sacculus

bchoung said:


> Hi, would you authenticate this bag for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEEKABOO ISEEU MEDIUM
> 
> 
> Shop kateto6464's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. PEEKABOO ISEEU MEDIUM ombre Gently used  Bended leather  No box Dust bag only 32*26*12cm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Item name PEEKABOO ISEEU medium
> Seller name kateto6464


It's fake


----------



## missjennirae

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good





accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you!!!!


----------



## emmylou30

General question (hope this is okay - I’m a noob here) - would a vintage Fendi ever NOT have any kind of plate/metal or leather tag inside? I’m looking at a cute bag that has Selleria-ish stitching and the name stamped on hardware (obviously faked a lot), but no tags inside. So I’m a little wary. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Stylingsecret

I have been posting my request wrong my apologies, please help me authenticate this Fendi Spy bag. I have been looking at spy bags for some years now and just came across this one. The leather is not pebbly and the weaving of the leather on the lipstick holder is odd, also on each side of a handle seems only six knots in stead of seven.

Item Name: (listed as) Fendi Handtassen
Item Number:  359138
Seller ID:  Aline van den Vorstenbosch
Link: https://thenextcloset.com/handtassen/fendi/359138


----------



## Shedika

I found this in my grandma's closet. She said a friend of hers gave it to her years ago. I wanted to know if it is real?


----------



## mmbags

Hello Authenticators, I just received a bag from Jomashop and worried the bag may not be authentic because it doesn’t have the “made in Italy” engraved under the FF hardware.  Would appreciate and be so grateful for your expert opinion.  Thank you!!

Item name: Fendi mini baguette
Link- none (it was the last one on jomashop so no link)


----------



## accio sacculus

Stylingsecret said:


> I have been posting my request wrong my apologies, please help me authenticate this Fendi Spy bag. I have been looking at spy bags for some years now and just came across this one. The leather is not pebbly and the weaving of the leather on the lipstick holder is odd, also on each side of a handle seems only six knots in stead of seven.
> 
> Item Name: (listed as) Fendi Handtassen
> Item Number:  359138
> Seller ID:  Aline van den Vorstenbosch
> Link: https://thenextcloset.com/handtassen/fendi/359138


It's fake


----------



## accio sacculus

mmbags said:


> Hello Authenticators, I just received a bag from Jomashop and worried the bag may not be authentic because it doesn’t have the “made in Italy” engraved under the FF hardware.  Would appreciate and be so grateful for your expert opinion.  Thank you!!
> 
> Item name: Fendi mini baguette
> Link- none (it was the last one on jomashop so no link)


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## mmbags

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good, IMO!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MaryThorpe

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number.


Hi! I think I put on the incorrect photo Las time trying again,  using took a better screeching of the plate with the serial number and the inside tags...thank you


----------



## MaryThorpe

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear close up pic of the serial number.


My apologies I finally received the inside serial bummer tag


----------



## vee_chili

Hi
Pelase help me authenticate this 
Fendi by the way 
Thank you


----------



## vee_chili

Sorry this is the serial number


----------



## shedreamsinstyle

Hello! Can someone please help authenticate this Fendi shoulder bag for me please.


----------



## naiveshopper135

Dear team

Hope you are well. I'd be really grateful if you could please help me authenticate this Fendi bag that I've purchased from ebay.
Please do let me know if any more images are required

Item Name:  Large Vintage Fendi Vitello Tortuga Bag 
Item Number:  254847878632 
Seller ID:  ms.a.2013
Link: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Vi...878632?hash=item3b561e05e8:g:g4MAAOSwa3BgEoWv


----------



## KinVA

Please authenticate this Fendi. Appears to be in new condition even though listing says preloved and is an older design.
Many thanks!

Item Name: Fendi Zucchino mini bag
Seller: Farfetch via Amore Japan
Link:https://www.farfetch.com/sg/shopping/women/fendi-pre-owned-zucchino-mini-bag-item-16328721.aspx
_*click image in link for more details_


----------



## miumiu666

Hello! 
I don’t think i’ve seen this listing on here before and I’ve just made an offer for this bag and they’ve messaged me saying this is authentic but doesn’t have a serial number. I do have another baguette and upon looking at it closer some fonts do like slightly different but i’m not too familiar with Fendi to know for sure. Can anyone tell based on these photos if this is authentic or not?


----------



## miumiu666

miumiu666 said:


> Hello!
> I don’t think i’ve seen this listing on here before and I’ve just made an offer for this bag and they’ve messaged me saying this is authentic but doesn’t have a serial number. I do have another baguette and upon looking at it closer some fonts do like slightly different but i’m not too familiar with Fendi to know for sure. Can anyone tell based on these photos if this is authentic or not?


Someone help  I’ve paid the seller as I don’t want a bad review on ebay but i’m nervous it is fake


----------



## mapassion

accio sacculus said:


> There should be a serial number embossed in ink on the lining of the interior pocket...we need to see a pic of that...


Hi! Jumping in here! Is there any rule for the serial number for a baguette zucca? The bag I am interested in is printed on the fabric and has 5 digits then 5 digits then 3 digits. Would love to know what you think! Many thanks


----------



## KinVA

miumiu666 said:


> Someone help  I’ve paid the seller as I don’t want a bad review on ebay but i’m nervous it is fake


I am not an authenticator so I cannot assist, but see page 1 of this thread to ensure you have posted your request in the proper format and provided all photos listed on that page, else your request may not be answered.


----------



## miumiu666

These are all the photos the seller provided to me and claimed they had shipped before they could take more. I was mainly asking about the fonts, as I was wondering if a font like that was ever used on authentic baguettes, as it is not the same as the authentic baguette I own.
My apologies if i’ve done something wrong or have not included the right information.


----------



## terite

Hello - What do you think of this so far? Worth sending more photos?
Thank you
t


----------



## fashion_girl

So please don’t judge me. I bought this wallet like 20 years ago when I was a teen, 16, I am now 36. I think I had bought it at overstock- that alone is a red flag now I think about it. I got my first job and wanted to treat myself. Now that I am streamlining and going over my closet I think about how this wallet could be fake?
So please if anyone has the time, and want a laugh- if it does turn out fake, can you please check if this is authentic.
There was a hologram sticker but it came when I was getting money out.
I appreciate it so much!  Thank you!


----------



## zarkos

*Hello =,*
It's possible to hemp me authenticate this  *PEEKABOO X-TOTE *in order to feel sure that this is an authentic one ?
I already checked a zoom photos on the Fendi website and seems to be the same and the quality is amazing just like the finishing of the bag but there is one little problem - can't find this model ( the color ). 
Got this bag from somebody that works for Fendi - no packaging just the bag. I like it! 
just want your advise if this is an authentic fendi.


----------



## alysslynch

Hi! I am new to this forum! Wow how nice!! Thank you to all for the help. I want to get this bag but want to make sure it is real before I buy it. Can anyone help? 









						Auth FENDI Runaway Shopper 8BH353 A7S0 White Clear Cream Tote Bag  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth FENDI Runaway Shopper 8BH353 A7S0 White Clear Cream Tote Bag at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## zarkos

This Forum is very good but slow to reply may be they don't have so many experts in fendi bags?


----------



## zarkos

Or may be we put the product to the wrong place ?


----------



## Narnanz

zarkos said:


> This Forum is very good but slow to reply may be they don't have so many experts in fendi bags?





zarkos said:


> Or may be we put the product to the wrong place ?


The wonderful Authenticators on all the threads do this in their own time and are not paid. They have lives outside this forum and are sometimes not able to be here all the time.
If you have a bag you need to have authenticated urgently,  there are paid services the only cost under the US $10 mark.
Please have patience...there is only one authenticator on this thread.


----------



## zarkos

I'am really sorry ...will be patient


----------



## Stylingsecret

i am a bit afraid also that if you don’t post the authenticate question in the format as requested at the beginning there will be no reply. At least that what it says, if you don’t post it as requested that it will remained unanswered....

I finally posted it right since I did not see these rules and got an answer at the end... so check the forum rules and you will be served  good luck fellow bag fans


----------



## bter

Hi! Can you please help me authenticate? Thanks!

Item Name: Fendi Baguette
Item Number: begins by 22
Link: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs-a-bandouliere/1066447323-borsa-fendi-molto-usata


----------



## seller456

Hello,
I have this fendi oyster bag with dust bag, however I cannot find a serial number inside. I’m wondering whether it has rubbed off. Is it authentic?


----------



## miumiu666

miumiu666 said:


> Hello!
> I don’t think i’ve seen this listing on here before and I’ve just made an offer for this bag and they’ve messaged me saying this is authentic but doesn’t have a serial number. I do have another baguette and upon looking at it closer some fonts do like slightly different but i’m not too familiar with Fendi to know for sure. Can anyone tell based on these photos if this is authentic or not?


I’ve finally received the bag and I’ve had it authenticated three times, two of them saying it is authentic and one saying it is counterfeit. I’ve attached all photos below, there seems to be no serial number but it’s possible it has entirely faded. My main area of concerns were the font on the metal plate, no branding on the back of the zipper, and the lining on the interior is more of a jersey like material instead of satin. I’ve seen this exact metal plate and interior lining on TRR on another baguette (white ostrich), but I would love to know for sure. Please let me know if any more photos are needed, also if this bag is authentic when is this from? I’ve seen very very few baguettes with this font and interior lining combo, authenticators i’ve used previously have told me that this bag came before fendi used the thinner font? Is this correct? The lamb fur seems to be of high quality, and the feel of the bag does feel  luxurious when using it. Let me know what you think. 
Thank you everyone and have a lovely day!!!


----------



## mas_

Hi Authenticators,

I am hoping that you can provide me confirmation of authentication for the following item:


Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Mon Trésor Mini Bucket Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): http://trsy.co/28981680
Attach photos

Thank you in advance,


----------



## BasmaZee

Hi beautiful Fendi lovers,
I am looking to purchase this pretty Fendi Peekaboo Mini from Vestiaire Collection and need help letting me know if its authentic. 
Link here https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...aboo-mini-pocket-fendi-handbag-10161680.shtml 

I also attach some photos


----------



## VSUVUS

Dear Authenticators + members, I had thrifted this bag a while back and am curious if this style was ever made by Fendi. Any info is greatly appreciated. 

I recently found out the style is actually called Trinity Cage Bag by Cartier. Since I couldn't find a Cartier bag thread I thought I'd try here. Also posted on the Indentify This Fendi thread a while back but no luck 

I'm not expecting the bag to be authentic or authenticated atm but it really has piqued my curiosity whether this Fendi x Cartier "collab" was ever done. Hope this is the right thread for this. Tyty 

*Item Name (if you know it): *_Trinity Cage Bag by Cartier but Fendi?_
*Link (if available, if not, provide source): *_n/a thrifted locally



_


----------



## shawnt

Hi I am looking to authenticate this handbag. It says it’s a Fendi BRS mamma forever zucchin.pu 
I am new to this site and may have posted this incorrectly. 
I greatly appreciate any input.
Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi

Can you please authenticite this:

Item Name: Fendi 2jours
Seller ID: Fatehahsalleh-bags
Link:https://www.carousell.com.my/p/auth...query=Fendi 2jours&t-referrer_sort_by=popular


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Pinkbeetlebug

Hi 

I was also wandering if you could authenticate this for me as well please.

Item Name: Fendi 2jours
Seller ID: Hourbags
Link: https://www.carousell.com.my/p/-aut...query=Fendi 2jours&t-referrer_sort_by=popular

Thank You so much for your time


----------



## Isblp0822

Hi I wanna ask is this Vintage Fendi Bag authentic? Thanks


----------



## petiteshopper03

Hi Everyone! I am thinking of purchasing this Fendi Peekaboo (Regular Size)  that is unworn but wanted help authenticating it. I don't own and have never owned a Fendi Peekaboo so I don't have a way to compare it to my own.  I am attaching pictures. Thank you allin advance. I have been wanting a Fendi Peekaboo for a while so hope this one is authentic


----------



## Bagnetic

Hello, will you please help authenticate this Fendi Zucca Chef bag as soon as possible? Pics are attached.

On some online websites it says (most) authentic bags won’t have both a hologram tag and a RFID tag. However, it seems some styles (maybe those produced around the time that Fendi was transitioning from hologram to RFID authentication tags) may have both. How can you determine what year the bag was produced? When did Fendi stop including hologram tags?

I’ve seen very few bags being sold on resale sites that have both types of tags (hologram with RFID) and I’m not sure if they are authentic. And, in these few bags I’ve seen with both tags (which have been different styles) they don’t have a number on the hologram tag, unlike the one I’m inquiring about, which has a number beneath the hologram.

Will you share your knowledge of this medium size Chef bag and Fendi tags to help authenticate this bag?

For clarity, this bag has a leather tag with Fendi embossed in gold inside and both a hologram tag and RFID tag inside the inner pocket. Thank you in advance!


----------



## hbui

Please help authenticate this bag please ! bought from poshmark for $499


----------



## hbui

Hi NEED HELP !!!! Please help me authentic this bag please !!!

fendi mama baguette 
serial number in the pic 
bought from Poshmark $499


			https://posh.mk/0wxdk1yGcgb


----------



## hbui

Hi I am new here and trying to figure how to navigate this site I just bought this bag from Poshmark and I am scared it is fake PLEASE PLEASE could someone kindly help me authentic this bag.

fendi mama baguette 
$499 Poshmark 


			https://posh.mk/0wxdk1yGcgb


----------



## hbui

loveluxurythings said:


> ADDITIONAL PICTURES. THANK YOU IN ADVANCE EVERYONE
> 
> View attachment 4795903
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795904
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795905
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795906
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795907
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795908


Hi I am new here and trying to see if anyone will authentic my bag have you heard from anyone since your posting ? Beautiful bag btw !


----------



## hbui

Hi i am new here can someone please please kindly help me authentic this bag I got from Poshmark for $499 

fendi mama baguette zucca


			https://posh.mk/FM20liIHcgb


----------



## RueMonge

hbui said:


> Hi i am new here can someone please please kindly help me authentic this bag I got from Poshmark for $499
> 
> fendi mama baguette zucca
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/FM20liIHcgb


Be patient. If you look back through the thread you’ll see the authenticator pops in when she can but not every day. 
While you wait, you might check post one of this thread and make sure you have all the pictures and information that she will need to authenticate the bag.


----------



## Bagnetic

hbui said:


> Hi I am new here and trying to figure how to navigate this site I just bought this bag from Poshmark and I am scared it is fake PLEASE PLEASE could someone kindly help me authentic this bag.
> 
> fendi mama baguette
> $499 Poshmark
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/0wxdk1yGcgb
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081686


Hi hbui. I am new too. Did anyone ever reply to your authentication requests? If so, I'm curious what you did to get a response. I posted an authentication request a few of days ago and still haven't heard anything. I also reached out in another area for help, but didn't receive a response there either.


----------



## winter_knight

hbui said:


> Hi i am new here can someone please please kindly help me authentic this bag I got from Poshmark for $499
> 
> fendi mama baguette zucca
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/FM20liIHcgb


You should probably pay and get that authenticated fast instead of waiting for a response. Selling for that price kinda seems like the seller was avoiding the free authentication service Poshmark offers. I hope it's not a fake.


----------



## terite

winter_knight said:


> You should probably pay and get that authenticated fast instead of waiting for a response. Selling for that price kinda seems like the seller was avoiding the free authentication service Poshmark offers. I hope it's not a fake.



Yes I agree - try that Authenticate4U or one of those.

I know Burberry - and I have seen some genuine and some fake ones on Poshmark, and I would always recommend an authentication when buying from them.

I have tried for authentications here three times in five years - never had a response.

But I keep trying in case an authenticator comes on. Or in case I am not posting the way they want?
t


----------



## baghag00

Very confused....even if it hasn’t been sold since 2019, why can’t I find ANY other source that once had the purse below? Wouldn’t I at least find some old cached page on Google search?



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fendi-calfskin-ff-1974-embossed-small-kan-u-shoulder-bag-balena-black-509469
		


I know people say fashionphile is legit, but I imagine it’s still possible for fakes to get by


----------



## terite

baghag00 said:


> Very confused....even if it hasn’t been sold since 2019, why can’t I find ANY other source that once had the purse below? Wouldn’t I at least find some old cached page on Google search?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fendi-calfskin-ff-1974-embossed-small-kan-u-shoulder-bag-balena-black-509469
> 
> 
> 
> I know people say fashionphile is legit, but I imagine it’s still possible for fakes to get by


Did you buy it? It says sold out. I like your choice - hope it works out for you


----------



## leonardlouie

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this one if it's legit? Thank you!


----------



## banananarrr

Hello,
I'd greatly appreciate if you could help authenticate this bag. Thanks a lot!!

Item Name: Fendi zucca bag (I'm not entirely sure)
Link: https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/t809505096


----------



## baghag00

terite said:


> Did you buy it? It says sold out. I like your choice - hope it works out for you



I did! I figured I’d return it if it’s fake but I have no idea how to figure that out


----------



## terite

baghag00 said:


> I did! I figured I’d return it if it’s fake but I have no idea how to figure that out


I'm sure there are services online that you can pay for - eg. Authenticate4U or others.


----------



## ROSEEROSA

Hello everyone ! 
Can someone help me to authenticate thid fendi that I got from a friend please ? Thank you so much for your help!

Item Name: Fendi baguette 
Item Number: N/A
Seller ID: N/A


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Hi PFers! Is this Fendi authentic? Thanks!



			https://posh.mk/y3ADExJTLgb


----------



## gemmalacay

Bought this Fendi Kan I embossed logo small bag at Vestiaire Collective direct shipping. Please help authenticate


----------



## Coco DiNutt

I bought this on a super whim. I'm really not familiar with this bag. Can I please have this authenticated?


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Coco DiNutt said:


> I bought this on a super whim. I'm really not familiar with this bag. Can I please have this authenticated?


And the card it came with


----------



## Coco DiNutt

Coco DiNutt said:


> I bought this on a super whim. I'm really not familiar with this bag. Can I please have this authenticated?


Here a few more pics


----------



## Kitana0808

Hi can I have this fendi red crossbody authenticated please. I purchased it at a thrift store on a hunch it may be authentic but I have no experience with fendi. I dont know style name either.  Seems to be a coated canvas. 

Would appreciate if you can direct me to a rehab thread if its real.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## beachdebbie

Can someone help me with these vintage? Fendi 5219 sunglasses please? They appear to be authentic to me after looking around on-line, but there isn't any writing on the arms and I just want to make sure before listing. Thank so very much in advance for any and all help. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## Baseball_Jen

I have a question that I've been totally unable to find the answer to online. I've seen some Fendi Baguette bags for sale (diff styles like Mamma etc) but some show the code stamped inside and it's all numbers. I was under the impression that they were all made up of both numbers & letters. Does this signify a fake or - kinda like LV - did the codes change over time??

This has been bugging me for quite some time & I have searched & searched by never found anything clear about it! 

Anyone know the answer?! Thanks in advance!


----------



## miumiu666

jenniferhalligan21@gmail said:


> I have a question that I've been totally unable to find the answer to online. I've seen some Fendi Baguette bags for sale (diff styles like Mamma etc) but some show the code stamped inside and it's all numbers. I was under the impression that they were all made up of both numbers & letters. Does this signify a fake or - kinda like LV - did the codes change over time??
> 
> This has been bugging me for quite some time & I have searched & searched by never found anything clear about it!
> 
> Anyone know the answer?! Thanks in advance!



I’m not an authenticator by any means especially with fendi but the authenticators seem to not come to this thread much. From my experience with buying fendi baguettes (i get them authenticated) they’ve all had only number serial codes, and they’re usually separated by dashes but some other styles have just numbers. Not sure if this only fits a certain time period or what or if they ever introduced letters in serial codes but i don’t think it’s a sign of a fake because all my baguettes have that and I’ve had them authenticated and buy from reputable sellers.


----------



## Baseball_Jen

miumiu666 said:


> I’m not an authenticator by any means especially with fendi but the authenticators seem to not come to this thread much. From my experience with buying fendi baguettes (i get them authenticated) they’ve all had only number serial codes, and they’re usually separated by dashes but some other styles have just numbers. Not sure if this only fits a certain time period or what or if they ever introduced letters in serial codes but i don’t think it’s a sign of a fake because all my baguettes have that and I’ve had them authenticated and buy from reputable sellers.


Thank you so much! That definitely helps!


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Hello everyone. Just wondering if my Fendi Mini Peekaboo I bought on eBay was authentic.
Fendi Mini Peekaboo









						Fendi Peekaboo Satchel Shoulder Handbag Brown Calfskin Leather 8BN244  | eBay
					

Model No.8BN244. Peekaboo Satchel Shoulder Handbag. Shoulder strap:100-133cm(39.3"-52.3"). MaterialCalfskin Leather. Excellent, Unused. New, Not used. About Authenticity. Looks very used, but still usable.



					www.ebay.com
				




I can only attach 12 photos so please let me know if anything else is needed or needs to be retaken. It's a bit hard to get some of the pics because the bag is quite small but I could ask another person to help. Thank you.


----------



## jesssicaaa08

Also wanted to add these


----------



## Mila Kulaga

Please help me to authenticate Fendi bag
Item Name: FENDI Calfskin Mini 3jours tote black
Item Number: 8BH333 5C3 168 8762 
Seller ID: milakulaga 
Link: https://poshmark.ca/closet/milakulaga


----------



## Carrie1986

Hi 
Please Can I have This Fendi Baguette authenticate 
Thank you


----------



## EHepburn

Hello! Could someone please help me authenticate this Fendi Peekaboo mini? Thanks!


----------



## tabathita

Hello.  Is this authentic? Pls help.  thank you.


----------



## Jteach7

Hi! Can someone kindly authenticate this Fendi zucca tote bag for me. I purchased the bag but haven’t received it yet. Hopefully the pics from the listing will be enough for you to decide. Thanks in advance! I have to post the pictures separately because it won’t let me copy the listing. Sorry for not following the correct format. 
Seller: Mercari


----------



## naenaepie

Item name: Unknown
Link: None 

I purchased this secondhand because I just liked the bag and wanted to give it some love and new life, not so much because it says it's Fendi. It wasn't very expensive and needs some repairs, but I am genuinely curious! 

No serial number, but the style of the tags I think is consistent with some bags pre-serial numbers. The exterior zipper seems extremely suspect - if anything, it may have been replaced at some point. The other thing that gives me "off" vibes is the lining. But curious to the opinions of those who know more than me! And to see if anyone knows what style this is trying to replicate? It's not something I recognize... 

Thanks for your time and help!


----------



## naenaepie

naenaepie said:


> Item name: Unknown
> Link: None
> 
> I purchased this secondhand because I just liked the bag and wanted to give it some love and new life, not so much because it says it's Fendi. It wasn't very expensive and needs some repairs, but I am genuinely curious!
> 
> No serial number, but the style of the tags I think is consistent with some bags pre-serial numbers. The exterior zipper seems extremely suspect - if anything, it may have been replaced at some point. The other thing that gives me "off" vibes is the lining. But curious to the opinions of those who know more than me! And to see if anyone knows what style this is trying to replicate? It's not something I recognize...
> 
> Thanks for your time and help!



Sorry! Just realized that the tag photo is overexposed. Adding some additional here


----------



## Baseball_Jen

winter_knight said:


> You should probably pay and get that authenticated fast instead of waiting for a response. Selling for that price kinda seems like the seller was avoiding the free authentication service Poshmark offers. I hope it's not a fake.



I was thinking the same thing. Honestly Idk how great Poshmark authentication is to begin with but the LV Speedy 25 I purchased was deemed authentic by PM and again separately outside of PM. The $499 price is highly suspicious!


----------



## kobi0279

Good day everyone, please help me authenticate this bag. Many thanks in advance.

Item Name: Fendi Shoulder Bag
Seller’s Name: 4mummy
Link: Cool find: Fendi Sling Bag for S$88 https://carousell.app.link/8yRDWLUkVhb


----------



## DiorOrDie

Hello and good day, I was looking at this Baguette, is this an authentic?
Name: Fendi Baguette Cloth Handbag - Brown
Seller name: Edhar
Link: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...n-cloth-baguette-fendi-handbag-16832343.shtml

Would love to know! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Narnia1313

Hello to everyone! Please help me authenticate this Mama Baguette. I have serious concerns because of the shopping tag (don't know if Fendi used to put shopping tags bound with plastic strings on their bags. The seller sustains it's never been used and that's why it still has the shopping tag attached). She also had another another identical bag for sale in the same exact condition (with same shopping tag and same serial number although she sustains it's a different bag than the one llisted now). I also have concerns about the lining (the fendi logo does not seem to appear anywhere on the lining). The serial number and the logo hot stamp on the leather doesn't look to me either.  Any thoughts? I would appreciate any help.

*Item Name: Fendi Mama Baguette
Item Number:
Seller ID: 
Link:* https://www.vestiairecollective.com...h-mamma-baguette-fendi-handbag-17305190.shtml


----------



## LeLeLena51

Hi, everyone! I would like to ask your help to authenticate this camera case bag. Thank you in advance!

*Item Name:  Vitello Century F is Fendi Camera Case Bag 
Item Number: 203545829271
Seller ID:  downlowmusic 
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/203545829271?hash=item2f6446df97:g:M9EAAOSwxqlg-z3H *


----------



## Carolpinkdreamer

Hello, Newbie here,  I've had this Fendi Spy Bag for a few years.  Would anyone be able to authenticate it please from the following pics? Thanks in Advance. (The final pic is to show the 'questionable'
	

		
			
		

		
	



































	

		
			
		

		
	
 uneven length of pins holding the lipstick holder in place)


----------



## Carolpinkdreamer

Carolpinkdreamer said:


> Hello, Newbie here,  I've had this Fendi Spy Bag for a few years.  Would anyone be able to authenticate it please from the following pics? Thanks in Advance. (The final pic is to show the 'questionable'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5156319
> View attachment 5156320
> View attachment 5156321
> View attachment 5156322
> View attachment 5156319
> View attachment 5156320
> View attachment 5156321
> View attachment 5156322
> View attachment 5156323
> View attachment 5156325
> View attachment 5156319
> View attachment 5156320
> View attachment 5156321
> View attachment 5156322
> View attachment 5156323
> View attachment 5156319
> View attachment 5156320
> View attachment 5156321
> View attachment 5156322
> View attachment 5156323
> View attachment 5156325
> View attachment 5156326
> View attachment 5156327
> View attachment 5156319
> View attachment 5156320
> View attachment 5156321
> View attachment 5156322
> View attachment 5156323
> View attachment 5156325
> View attachment 5156326
> View attachment 5156327
> View attachment 5156325
> View attachment 5156326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uneven length of pins holding the lipstick holder in place)


Apologies for terrible formatting x


----------



## Dmac7

Cab you authenticate this Fendi zucchino baguette for me please?


----------



## Sapphirequeen

Hi there!
Could you please authenticate this Fendi baguette if possible?
Thanks!


----------



## sego-irm

Hi all,
Recently go this Fendi on a resale site for a VERY good price. Everything looks good except for this one, possible, spelling mistake on the card. It says “messanger” instead what I’m assuming should say “messenger”. That being said the stitching, hardware, logos, and all that stuff look pretty good. I have a few other Fendi bags (and one fake ) and it looks real to me. Let me know what y’all think.


----------



## noplace

Hi There, 
I think the contrasting stitching on the handle means this is definitely a fake, but I'd appreciate confirmation! This is from a listing on Poshmark Canada (where I prematurely pressed purchase , so it's on it's way regardless...:/). 

Thank you!  

*Item Name: By the Way
Link (if available): https://poshmark.ca/listing/FENDI-by-the-way-medium-bag-in-Dove-gray-color-61003d112e8e44aedc12c8ac*


----------



## Newbie2510

hi, can help me authenticate this vintage fendi pls?


----------



## sabellina

Hello Fendi Experts!
I need your help please. I bought a Fendi Bag that has been authenticated by Vestiarie Collective. Everything looks fine to me, but I do not find any Serialnumber, even though I checked everything including the inside pocket. I read that they started to use serial numbers in the 80s and I assume my bag has been produced later. May I kindly ask you to check my pictures? Thank you very much in advance!

Item: Fendi Mamma Baguette Zucchino

Pictures:


----------



## Aly145

Hello!

I am brand new here so please let me know if I am using the incorrect thread or if I need to do anything differently. Much Appreciated!

Item Name: Fendi Purse (Sorry, I do not know the name of this item or what style of purse it is.)
Link: As far as I have been able to see, this purse is not currently for sale online anywhere.
Photos Attached

Please help authenticate this vintage Fendi purse/bag. I sincerely know very little about Fendi bags and appreciate any help I can get! 

I picked up this Fendi purse at a garage sale recently; the woman selling it was older and said her mother had given her this purse as a gift a long time ago (I only mention the age because I am guessing if this purse is authentic it is quite vintage and/or old.) She really did not know much about it except that she loved the purse but it has been sitting in a closet for several years now.

As I mentioned, I do not know much about Fendi purses or items yet... what I have read online is that Fendi did not start adding serial numbers to their purses until after 1980 (True?). With what I have been able to find (or lack of info I have been able to find) through research I am guessing this purse was made prior to 1980, and it does not have a serial number of any type anywhere. There also is no hologram anywhere which I am assuming was used after this purse was made as well. Everything on it looks authentic, and it is in fantastic shape for something possibly quite old, so it leads me to believe it is authentic but I am just not sure.

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide in letting me know if this purse is in fact an authentic Fendi purse and/or any information you can provide on when it could have been made or what it is called!

Sincerely,
Aly


----------



## RueMonge

Aly145 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am brand new here so please let me know if I am using the incorrect thread or if I need to do anything differently. Much Appreciated!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Purse (Sorry, I do not know the name of this item or what style of purse it is.)
> Link: As far as I have been able to see, this purse is not currently for sale online anywhere.
> Photos Attached
> 
> Please help authenticate this vintage Fendi purse/bag. I sincerely know very little about Fendi bags and appreciate any help I can get!
> 
> I picked up this Fendi purse at a garage sale recently; the woman selling it was older and said her mother had given her this purse as a gift a long time ago (I only mention the age because I am guessing if this purse is authentic it is quite vintage and/or old.) She really did not know much about it except that she loved the purse but it has been sitting in a closet for several years now.
> 
> As I mentioned, I do not know much about Fendi purses or items yet... what I have read online is that Fendi did not start adding serial numbers to their purses until after 1980 (True?). With what I have been able to find (or lack of info I have been able to find) through research I am guessing this purse was made prior to 1980, and it does not have a serial number of any type anywhere. There also is no hologram anywhere which I am assuming was used after this purse was made as well. Everything on it looks authentic, and it is in fantastic shape for something possibly quite old, so it leads me to believe it is authentic but I am just not sure.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide in letting me know if this purse is in fact an authentic Fendi purse and/or any information you can provide on when it could have been made or what it is called!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Aly


welcome!
I am not an authenticator, but she comes to the thread when she is able. It wouldn’t hurt to add a picture of the inside of the pocket if you could get one. And it may take a while for her to review your post, but be patient.


----------



## Aly145

RueMonge said:


> welcome!
> I am not an authenticator, but she comes to the thread when she is able. It wouldn’t hurt to add a picture of the inside of the pocket if you could get one. And it may take a while for her to review your post, but be patient.



Thank you for the info and suggestion!
Here are a few pictures of the inside of the pockets (as best as I could get)... there is nothing printed, stamped, or attached as far as a serial number in the pockets of the purse. 

Thanks again for any help on this!
Aly


----------



## elaineluca

Hello I purchased a vintage Fendi mama baguette on Vestiaire collective. And I think mine is fake but I’m not sure. I saw some videos online and it says that it should have a metal clasp at the back of the buckle and mine doesn’t. Plus I feel like the stitching isn’t very neat. Anyways I’ll link the seller’s page down below. Thanks. Ps. The bag isn’t with me yet. Just ordered it. It’s on the way.the seller told me this is from the 2000’s and it does exist ones that without the clasps. But I don’t know if he is telling the truth. Please help. 


			https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/grey-cloth-mamma-baguette-fendi-handbag-17461672.shtml


----------



## kitcat

Hello!  Hoping someone can help me to authenticate this cosmetic bag please.  Purchased but wanted to make sure everything checks out. Thank you in advance!

Item Name: Fendi Zucca nylon pouch
Item No.: 255076947099
seller name: Coronado-beach
Link:








						Authentic FENDI  FF  Zucca Nylon Pouch  | eBay
					

Gently used and very clean throughout. Wrinkles present on canvas material but steam wrinkle remover should be able remove fairly easily. ( A picture is worth a thousand words ).



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Pixie Dust

Item Name: Fendi Wool Baguette 
Item No.: private 
seller name: private 

TIA


----------



## Pixie Dust

One more


----------



## cmnm1682

Please help- just bought this vintage fendi fold over tote/clutch on poshmark. I have another vintage fendi but this new one seems “shinier” than my other one. It’s in great condition so I am worried about it being a fake since I got it for such a great deal.
Name: Fendi Fold over tote? 
no serial number found on bag and no hardwareon bag. Thank you!


----------



## 3gramsofsugar

Hello! Does anyone know if ALL Fendi handbags have a visible serial number? I just purchased (and received) a Vintage Mamma Forever Baguette from Amore Vintage Japan through FarFetch. I’ve heard great things about both retailers in regards to authentic vintage bags, but this bag doesn’t seem to have a few of the specific telltale items associated with a real Fendi bag. I’ve sent pictures to ***************** to double check, but I figured asking here could also give me some peace of mind while I wait. I included the pictures I sent them.

I appreciate any input you can give me


----------



## sa8677

I am considering purchasing a Fendi Strap You online.   I noticed the ones I am looking at say Fendi Roma, but not all say Made in Italy on the back.   Do the authentic straps always say Made in Italy.   Please advise!


----------



## anneofyork

Hi everyone. I’ve recently bought a Fendi Peekaboo pre-loved from a friend, and everything looks good apart from the lack of a serial number  on a leather tag, or a hologram sticker. Is this a sign that it is fake? I’ve checked up all the other elements of the bag and it all seems good according to the authenticity guides, apart from the suspicious lack of an inside tag/number. Does anyone have any insight into whether some Peekaboos were made without them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashleylmania

Hoping someone can authenticate .. cannot find a fendi bag anywhere that looks like this online and it was inherited. Leather is really nice and seems to have all the marking from websites I looked up but I really have no idea.

*If the bag in question is not   on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know   it): no idea it was inherited
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos* 


*Pics needed to authenticate Fendi:*

1. Clear pic of entire bag / accessory
2. Clear close up pic of hologram tag (front and back)
3. Clear close up pic of leather serial tag
4. For older vintage items - need a clear pic of serial stamp
5. If bag / accessory is constructed of Fendi Logo Jacquard Fabric - need a large area close up pic of the logo print
6. Clear pic showing a nice large swatch of inside lining (lining does vary by style)
7. Any hardware logos, rivets, underside of zipper head
8. If available pic of authenticity card
9. for Selleria bags, need to see a clear close up pic of the silver Selleria plate

**Close  up shots can be tough, best way to capture: camera needs to be  set on  super macro (little flower icon), tons of light, no flash and a very steady hand,  press down  very lightly on the shutter to focus and take the pic.  You  might have  to take more than one, sometimes at different angles to get  the perfect  pic**


----------



## mandee5421

Hello! I would love your help in confirming that my new to me bag is legit  should the opposite side of the serial number have made in Italy embossed onto it? The leather also has creases and veining, but not sure if that's just normal wear and tear!

Bag name: Fendi Selleria Grey Medium PEEKABOO 
Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fend...-peekaboo-iconic-satchel-asfalto-latte-809471


----------



## katrinlenath

Hi, I found a vintage Fendi bag online but it doesn't come with anything to prove its authenticity, I hope someone here can help me!

I've found some similar ones online but they are all second hand and I cannot tell a difference...

*Item Name (if you know it): I don't know
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://trendsales.dk/c/19689154*

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## accio sacculus

Aly145 said:


> Thank you for the info and suggestion!
> Here are a few pictures of the inside of the pockets (as best as I could get)... there is nothing printed, stamped, or attached as far as a serial number in the pockets of the purse.
> 
> Thanks again for any help on this!
> Aly


I think it looks okay


----------



## accio sacculus

elaineluca said:


> Hello I purchased a vintage Fendi mama baguette on Vestiaire collective. And I think mine is fake but I’m not sure. I saw some videos online and it says that it should have a metal clasp at the back of the buckle and mine doesn’t. Plus I feel like the stitching isn’t very neat. Anyways I’ll link the seller’s page down below. Thanks. Ps. The bag isn’t with me yet. Just ordered it. It’s on the way.the seller told me this is from the 2000’s and it does exist ones that without the clasps. But I don’t know if he is telling the truth. Please help.
> 
> 
> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/grey-cloth-mamma-baguette-fendi-handbag-17461672.shtml



Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

kitcat said:


> Hello!  Hoping someone can help me to authenticate this cosmetic bag please.  Purchased but wanted to make sure everything checks out. Thank you in advance!
> 
> Item Name: Fendi Zucca nylon pouch
> Item No.: 255076947099
> seller name: Coronado-beach
> Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic FENDI  FF  Zucca Nylon Pouch  | eBay
> 
> 
> Gently used and very clean throughout. Wrinkles present on canvas material but steam wrinkle remover should be able remove fairly easily. ( A picture is worth a thousand words ).
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

Pixie Dust said:


> Item Name: Fendi Wool Baguette
> Item No.: private
> seller name: private
> 
> TIA


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number and other side of the RFID tag to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

3gramsofsugar said:


> Hello! Does anyone know if ALL Fendi handbags have a visible serial number? I just purchased (and received) a Vintage Mamma Forever Baguette from Amore Vintage Japan through FarFetch. I’ve heard great things about both retailers in regards to authentic vintage bags, but this bag doesn’t seem to have a few of the specific telltale items associated with a real Fendi bag. I’ve sent pictures to ***************** to double check, but I figured asking here could also give me some peace of mind while I wait. I included the pictures I sent them.
> 
> I appreciate any input you can give me
> View attachment 5196256
> View attachment 5196257
> View attachment 5196258
> View attachment 5196259
> View attachment 5196260
> View attachment 5196261
> View attachment 5196262


The serial number should be imprinted in gold ink on the interior lining of the zippered pocket.  Need to see a pic of that to confirm...


----------



## accio sacculus

mandee5421 said:


> Hello! I would love your help in confirming that my new to me bag is legit  should the opposite side of the serial number have made in Italy embossed onto it? The leather also has creases and veining, but not sure if that's just normal wear and tear!
> 
> Bag name: Fendi Selleria Grey Medium PEEKABOO
> Link: https://www.fashionphile.com/p/fend...-peekaboo-iconic-satchel-asfalto-latte-809471


Looks good


----------



## accio sacculus

katrinlenath said:


> Hi, I found a vintage Fendi bag online but it doesn't come with anything to prove its authenticity, I hope someone here can help me!
> 
> I've found some similar ones online but they are all second hand and I cannot tell a difference...
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): I don't know
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://trendsales.dk/c/19689154*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Looks good


----------



## Aly145

accio sacculus said:


> I think it looks okay


THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!
Aly


----------



## kitcat

accio sacculus said:


> Looks good


Thank you accio sacculus!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Romanese

Hello! 

Can anyone please help me authenticate this Fendi Backpack? It is listed on a Romanian national resale website and I believe it is not legit (since the seller says there is no serial number available) but I’ll give it a try. Please take into consideration that the price is not always reflecting the authenticity, I bought a Fendi bag before from the same site, for 10$ and with your help I got it authenticated and it was legit.

Item Name (if you know it): don’t know the official name - Fendi Backpack

Link (if available, if not, provide source):
https://www.olx.ro/d/oferta/rucsace...l-functional-inscriptionat-fendi-IDfe0yx.html

Thank you in advance for your help! It is much appreciated


----------



## KalinaY

Could someone please help to authenticate this for me?


			http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-bags/handbags/fendi/beige-cloth-fendi-handbag-17234196.shtml
		


Thank you!!


----------



## shanbam00

Hi, this is my first post, so I'm sorry if I formatted anything wrong. Thank you very much!

1. Not sure of the original name
2. next-innovation (Ebay)
3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/1442207572...=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## RueMonge

shanbam00 said:


> Hi, this is my first post, so I'm sorry if I formatted anything wrong. Thank you very much!
> 
> 1. Not sure of the original name
> 2. next-innovation (Ebay)
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/144220757220?nma=true&si=xWk2I5e6%2FbW%2BG4AvVm3L7CAhTWE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Welcome! That’s a cute bag. Now you just need to be patient as the authenticator pops by this thread when she can.


----------



## emmylou30

Hi folks! Hoping you can help me authenticate this. It’s supposed to be the Fendi 1997 Vertigo baguette, but the price made me wonder…


----------



## yenli

Item Name:Fendi Zucca Pattern Mini Handbag Canvas Blk Total
Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313691193171?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2bc023b8fb504aa28a1d2458d044bcfc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=313691193171&itm=313691193171&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=NOBRAND&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c19f8d5b-2959-11ec-9bed-9aaf647b2601|parentrq:676a726317c0a45f0d2b366efffba121|iid:1
Attach photos: Additional images of tag given below. Seller advised that part if serial number has faded off over time.


----------



## morphy

Hi,

Can I please have this item authenticated please?

Item:FENDI GRAINED CALFSKIN MEDIUM PEEKABOO TOTE BAG DARK GREY SHW









						Fendi Grained Calfskin Medium Peekaboo Tote Bag Dark Grey SHW
					

Condition: 9.5/10  Gently Used (This item is in very good condition with slight scratches on hardware, and structure a bit softened.) Colour: Dark Grey Hardware Colour: Silver Tone Measurement:   Width: 34.5 cm Height: 21 cm Depth: 13 cm (Strap Drop: ~46 cm, Handle Drop: 12cm) Material: Grained...




					emier.com.au


----------



## morphy

morphy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please have this item authenticated please?
> 
> Item:FENDI GRAINED CALFSKIN MEDIUM PEEKABOO TOTE BAG DARK GREY SHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Grained Calfskin Medium Peekaboo Tote Bag Dark Grey SHW
> 
> 
> Condition: 9.5/10  Gently Used (This item is in very good condition with slight scratches on hardware, and structure a bit softened.) Colour: Dark Grey Hardware Colour: Silver Tone Measurement:   Width: 34.5 cm Height: 21 cm Depth: 13 cm (Strap Drop: ~46 cm, Handle Drop: 12cm) Material: Grained...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emier.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219709
> View attachment 5219710
> View attachment 5219711
> View attachment 5219712
> View attachment 5219713
> View attachment 5219714
> View attachment 5219715
> View attachment 5219716
> View attachment 5219717
> View attachment 5219718
> View attachment 5219719
> View attachment 5219718


More photos


----------



## adrianite

Hi guys! Looking to authenticate this.
I've watched videos and so farit all checkes out except for the screws and maybe the sticthing?

Name: Fendi Zucca baguette bag.


----------



## skhann

Hi,

I'd really appreciate any help in authenticating this Fendi Peekabo bag please.


*Item Name: Peekaboo Leather Bag - Brown
Item Number:  18336341 
Seller ID: Zuzana
Link:* https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...leather-peekaboo-fendi-handbag-18336341.shtml

Thank you!!


----------



## majorfin

> Hi, I found a vintage Fendi bag online but it the yellowness of the hardware is making me wonder if it's truly authentic, I hope someone here can help me!
> 
> I've found some similar ones online but they are all second hand and I cannot tell a difference...
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Mama Baguette Black Neoprene Leather Handbag (i dont think the siloutte is the mama)
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.grailed.com/listings/24...-mama-baguette-black-neoprene-leather-handbag*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## majorfin

*Item Name (if you know it): vintage fendi baguette 
Link (if available, if not, provide source): private seller 
Attach photos*
The seller sent me Fendi authentication videos and everything seems to check out but wanted a second opinion, thank you!


----------



## jamycj

Hi everyone,

Can someone help me?
I found this private seller that wants to sell me this Fendi bag, but is it authentic?
It's vintage and I don't know the name of the model..can't find it either when I search for it.
Ive never saw a Fendi bag with that stitching in the middle.. like two pieces of fabric sewn together...

Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## majorfin

Hi, I found a vintage Fendi bag online but it the yellowness of the hardware is making me wonder if it's truly authentic, I hope someone here can help me!

I've found some similar ones online but they are all second hand and I cannot tell a difference...

*Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Mama Baguette Black Neoprene Leather Handbag (i dont think the siloutte is the mama)
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.grailed.com/listings/24...-mama-baguette-black-neoprene-leather-handbag*

Thanks in advance for your help! I ended purchasing it but would still like the input


----------



## kur0shiro

Hiii! Was looking at this vintage (?) Fendi bag and was hoping someone could help me check if it's all good as it comes with no other inclusions.

*If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:

Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Multicolor Canvass Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.carousell.ph/p/rush-sale-❗️-vintage-fendi-multicolor-canvass-bag-1115733014/*


----------



## accio sacculus

Romanese said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can anyone please help me authenticate this Fendi Backpack? It is listed on a Romanian national resale website and I believe it is not legit (since the seller says there is no serial number available) but I’ll give it a try. Please take into consideration that the price is not always reflecting the authenticity, I bought a Fendi bag before from the same site, for 10$ and with your help I got it authenticated and it was legit.
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): don’t know the official name - Fendi Backpack
> 
> Link (if available, if not, provide source):
> https://www.olx.ro/d/oferta/rucsace...l-functional-inscriptionat-fendi-IDfe0yx.html
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help! It is much appreciated


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number imprinted on the lining of the interior zippered pocket...


----------



## accio sacculus

shanbam00 said:


> Hi, this is my first post, so I'm sorry if I formatted anything wrong. Thank you very much!
> 
> 1. Not sure of the original name
> 2. next-innovation (Ebay)
> 3. https://www.ebay.com/itm/144220757220?nma=true&si=xWk2I5e6%2FbW%2BG4AvVm3L7CAhTWE%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Need to see clear, close up pic of the hologram...


----------



## accio sacculus

yenli said:


> Item Name:Fendi Zucca Pattern Mini Handbag Canvas Blk Total
> Link:https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/313691193171?_trkparms=amclksrc=ITM&aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=2bc023b8fb504aa28a1d2458d044bcfc&pid=100675&rk=1&rkt=15&sd=313691193171&itm=313691193171&pmt=1&noa=1&pg=2380057&brand=NOBRAND&_trksid=p2380057.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:c19f8d5b-2959-11ec-9bed-9aaf647b2601|parentrq:676a726317c0a45f0d2b366efffba121|iid:1
> Attach photos: Additional images of tag given below. Seller advised that part if serial number has faded off over time.
> 
> View attachment 5218843
> View attachment 5218844
> 
> View attachment 5218845
> View attachment 5218846
> 
> View attachment 5218840
> View attachment 5218841
> View attachment 5218842
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218849
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218850


Need to see clear, close up pics of the serial number so that it is legible, the underside of the zipper head, and the sides of the strap buckle...


----------



## accio sacculus

morphy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please have this item authenticated please?
> 
> Item:FENDI GRAINED CALFSKIN MEDIUM PEEKABOO TOTE BAG DARK GREY SHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi Grained Calfskin Medium Peekaboo Tote Bag Dark Grey SHW
> 
> 
> Condition: 9.5/10  Gently Used (This item is in very good condition with slight scratches on hardware, and structure a bit softened.) Colour: Dark Grey Hardware Colour: Silver Tone Measurement:   Width: 34.5 cm Height: 21 cm Depth: 13 cm (Strap Drop: ~46 cm, Handle Drop: 12cm) Material: Grained...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emier.com.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219709
> View attachment 5219710
> View attachment 5219711
> View attachment 5219712
> View attachment 5219713
> View attachment 5219714
> View attachment 5219715
> View attachment 5219716
> View attachment 5219717
> View attachment 5219718
> View attachment 5219719
> View attachment 5219718


Looks good, IMO!


----------



## accio sacculus

majorfin said:


> Hi, I found a vintage Fendi bag online but it the yellowness of the hardware is making me wonder if it's truly authentic, I hope someone here can help me!
> 
> I've found some similar ones online but they are all second hand and I cannot tell a difference...
> 
> *Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Mama Baguette Black Neoprene Leather Handbag (i dont think the siloutte is the mama)
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.grailed.com/listings/24...-mama-baguette-black-neoprene-leather-handbag*
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! I ended purchasing it but would still like the input


If you can return it, I would - there are way too many red flags on this...


----------



## accio sacculus

kur0shiro said:


> Hiii! Was looking at this vintage (?) Fendi bag and was hoping someone could help me check if it's all good as it comes with no other inclusions.
> 
> *If the bag in question is not on an auction site, please use the following:
> 
> Item Name (if you know it): Vintage Fendi Multicolor Canvass Bag
> Link (if available, if not, provide source): https://www.carousell.ph/p/rush-sale-❗️-vintage-fendi-multicolor-canvass-bag-1115733014/*


Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


----------



## majorfin

accio sacculus said:


> If you can return it, I would - there are way too many red flags on this...


thank you! I'm in the process of trying to get this returned!


----------



## majorfin

hopefully, i can find better luck..

Item Name: *Authentic FENDI Charcoal Gray Jersey Mama Baguette Handbag*
Seller ID:ReadyMadeGlam
Link:https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/107...charcoal-gray-jersey?ref=lp_recently_viewed-1


----------



## kur0shiro

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram



Hello! Just got a reply from the seller that there's no holo for the bag? She also mentioned that the bag is pretty old already...


----------



## thelala

Hello there,
could you please help me to authenticate this vintage (Fendi) bag? The lady from who I bought it told me, that it’s super vintage and that it was bought in France. Fendi Vintage bags like this obviously don’t have a code… I’m worried cause the wholes on the buckles are missing and also on the clasp there is no Fendi sign… I would really appreciate your help.
Thank you and kind regards!


----------



## Great_Iskander

Dear authenticators,

Would you be so kind as to share with me your opinion on the following item, please? 

*Item Name*: Sac à dos monster FENDI*
Item Number*: 1407019195-sac-a-dos-monster-fendi*
 Seller ID*: leana-93*
Link*: https://www.vinted.fr/femmes/sacs/sacs-a-dos/1407019195-sac-a-dos-monster-fendi

Thank you for your help.


----------



## majorfin

accio sacculus said:


> Need to see clear, close up pics of the hologram


would you be able to point out the red flags because the site I bought it from told me "the bag is authentic based on the photos and information provided in the listing"?


----------



## majorfin

accio sacculus said:


> If you can return it, I would - there are way too many red flags on this...


sorry I replied to the wrong post, would you be able to point out the red flags because the site I bought it from told me "the bag is authentic based on the photos and information provided in the listing"?


----------



## whatsthatnow?

Please help authenticate this Fendi snakeskin beaded baguette. 
Inherited the bag and don't know any of the history. I'm guessing it's vintage?
Thank you

Pictures of most of the details I could find:


----------



## whatsthatnow?

whatsthatnow? said:


> Please help authenticate this Fendi snakeskin beaded baguette.
> Inherited the bag and don't know any of the history. I'm guessing it's vintage?
> Thank you
> 
> Pictures of most of the details I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242489
> View attachment 5242512
> View attachment 5242513
> View attachment 5242514
> View attachment 5242515
> View attachment 5242516
> View attachment 5242519
> View attachment 5242520
> View attachment 5242521
> View attachment 5242528
> View attachment 5242530
> View attachment 5242535


Yes, No, Maybe?


----------



## streisanne

Hey! This is my first post so hopefully I’m providing enough photos!! Trying to Authenticate this vintage fendi bag!! Thanks so much in advance for your help


----------



## RueMonge

streisanne said:


> Hey! This is my first post so hopefully I’m providing enough photos!! Trying to Authenticate this vintage fendi bag!! Thanks so much in advance for your help


Welcome! The authenticator will want to know where you got the bag, and will need all the photos and information listed in the first post. And then be patient, she will pop in here when she can.


----------



## streisanne

Thank you! I’m potentially buying from a seller on Depop. She says the bag is from the 70s and therefore doesn’t have  a serial number/tag. She says these are all the photos of all the hardware/logos etc. Thanks again!


----------



## jamycj

Hi everyone,

Can someone check out my previous post and help me authenticate?
I found this private seller that wants to sell me this Fendi bag, but is it authentic?
It's vintage and I don't know the name of the model.

Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Multicoloured Girl

Hello,
I had a silly moment and purchased a FENDI B BIS bag from ebay and after looking at it am now thinking it’s a fake.
I did ask the seller for any paperwork like authentication but she says she hasn’t any but listed it as genuine… maybe am too trusting 
So got this bag as Christmas present for my daughter and now am thinking I either need to get it checked out or sent back ???
Thanks


----------



## jamycj

Dear authenticators,

Can you help me with this vintage find? Is this bag authentic?

Item Name: FENDI OYSTER CLOTH HANDBAG
Link: https://www.vinted.nl/dames/tassen/schoudertassen/1388374269-borsa-nera-fendi-tessuto-e-pelle

Thanks in advance


----------



## gkfendinew

Hi everyone! I’m new to the vintage designer world so would love to get your opinion on the authenticity of the following Fendi bag. The hologram sticker has peeled off, I asked the seller about it because I read on this forum that it’s not supposed to peel like a sticker. The seller told me that the hologram sticker has peeled off of most vintage Fendi bags due to continues use. Other than that the bag looks legit to me, but would love to hear your opinion!


https://thenextcloset.com/schoudertassen/fendi/636781






						FENDI ZUCCA BAGUETTE BLACK – Christel Aldenhoven
					






					christelaldenhoven.nl


----------



## lysslest

Hello all! I am wondering if anyone could authenticate this bag for me? It’s an older Baguette for sale on Poshmark.

Link:


			https://posh.mk/T5VydQyzllb


----------



## naima2020

I would really appreciate it if someone authenticated this bag

Fendi Shoulder Bag  Grey Canvas
154696422242
keepupwithit7








						Fendi Shoulder Bag  Grey Canvas 2413255  | eBay
					

Material :Canvas. Color : Grey. #3 If the item has both a handle and a shoulder strap, the length of the shoulder strap is listed. (Shoulder) Rubs and scratches partially. (Bottom) Rubs on the edge of the bottom.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				



Thank you


----------



## LaneyLeft

Hi everyone! I've tried searching here for anything related to this topic and couldn't find anything, so was directed to post here.

I just bought a canvas Fendi Peekabo and was trying to find the best way to get it authenticated. In my search, I found this article stating you can contact Fendi to check a serial number: https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-check-a-fendi-serial-number/. I'm pasting the section I'm referring to below.

"Contact Fendi at 212-759-4646 or 310-276-8888 and follow the prompts to speak with a representative. Inform the representative of your intent to check a Fendi serial number for authenticity."

Has anyone tried this? I couldn't find much in terms of the best paid authentication service for Fendi, but I am still searching. If anyone has any suggestions, much appreciated!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## LaneyLeft

LaneyLeft said:


> Hi everyone! I've tried searching here for anything related to this topic and couldn't find anything, so was directed to post here.
> 
> I just bought a canvas Fendi Peekabo and was trying to find the best way to get it authenticated. In my search, I found this article stating you can contact Fendi to check a serial number: https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-check-a-fendi-serial-number/. I'm pasting the section I'm referring to below.
> 
> "Contact Fendi at 212-759-4646 or 310-276-8888 and follow the prompts to speak with a representative. Inform the representative of your intent to check a Fendi serial number for authenticity."
> 
> Has anyone tried this? I couldn't find much in terms of the best paid authentication service for Fendi, but I am still searching. If anyone has any suggestions, much appreciated!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


My apologies. I misunderstood the member directing me here. I'm not trying to authenticate the bag. I was just wondering if anyone had tried calling in. Please disregard as I know this doesn't follow the rules in the first post. Thank you!!!


----------



## gabby1987

Hi! I just bought this at a thrift store. Could someone please help me authenticate it? I checked everything I could think of checking but I don’t want to wear a fake I had to take the serial number photo in two pieces because my flash kept getting in the way! Lol
Name: fendi dot bag (I think!)
Serial number I think lol! My eyes aren’t that great 
8bn293-sfn-178-8241
Thank you so much!


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

Hi, wondering if anyone can help me please, or recommend a good fendi authenticator? 

*Item Name: peekaboo essentially in black calfskin

Thanks in advance!












*


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

More pictures


----------



## whatisthemeaningoflife

Final ones, thanks again!


----------



## Angieb1969

Hi, is this fake can anyone help thanks


----------



## Angieb1969

Can anyone please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RueMonge

Angieb1969 said:


> Can anyone please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


Hi and welcome. There is one authenticator and she pops in when she can. Review post one and make sure you have all the necessary pictures as well as where you got the bag ( even if it was you moms closet) and the link to the sale if there was one. And then be patient.


----------



## gabby1987

gabby1987 said:


> Hi! I just bought this at a thrift store. Could someone please help me authenticate it? I checked everything I could think of checking but I don’t want to wear a fake I had to take the serial number photo in two pieces because my flash kept getting in the way! Lol
> Name: fendi dot bag (I think!)
> Serial number I think lol! My eyes aren’t that great
> 8bn293-sfn-178-8241
> Thank you so much!


I forgot this one


----------



## J16

Hi,

would like to ask if you could please help me authenticate this fendi bag. Sorry I don’t know the model, got this from a friend.

I don’t see any hologram inside the purse.

thank you so much for you time.


----------



## actualfendi

***Edit, I realized that I contacted you in 09 to look at this bag. Sorry to waste your time. Baglady.1 had commented on it saying it was authentic but no other info. If permitted, I would like some advice on selling a bag like this. I want to move it along to someone who will appreciate it. Thanks. 

Hello. I was directed here by a YouTuber named Poupée Girl to authenticate a Fendi bag. It has a very interesting story.

There was a model living in Miami in 2005 or 2006. I think it was 2006. She had an industry friend that she was helping attend Miami Fashion Week. She was in need of help from locals who know everyone etc. As a payment/gift she was allowed to pick any of the bags that were featured that week (unless they were spoken for/sold etc.)

She picked this one. Not because she liked it so much as because it was the most expensive one of her choices.

Fast forward a few months and the aforementioned model was traveling all around and was not all that into paying her rent and bills for a shared apartment that she didn't spend much time in.

This went on for a few months and the owner of the bag paid her rent with it. At the time it was an even exchange. What are you going to do? Everyone moves on.
I am a third party. I knew both previous owners and lived the story as it was unfolding. The second owner of this bag is a friend of mine. She gave me this bag in 2006 partly to settle a debt that we had. We are still very good friends and she asks me about this from time to time.

More on the bag. I was told that it is a "One Off". That it was made specifically for that show only and this bag was featured on the runway that year. It has never been "worn" or seen out in public since.

I would be interested to hear any info on this bag. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## actualfendi

actualfendi said:


> Hello. I was directed here by a YouTuber named Poupée Girl to authenticate a Fendi bag. It has a very interesting story.
> 
> There was a model living in Miami in 2005 or 2006. I think it was 2006. She had an industry friend that she was helping attend Miami Fashion Week. She was in need of help from locals who know everyone etc. As a payment/gift she was allowed to pick any of the bags that were featured that week (unless they were spoken for/sold etc.)
> 
> She picked this one. Not because she liked it so much as because it was the most expensive one of her choices.
> 
> Fast forward a few months and the aforementioned model was traveling all around and was not all that into paying her rent and bills for a shared apartment that she didn't spend much time in.
> 
> This went on for a few months and the owner of the bag paid her rent with it. At the time it was an even exchange. What are you going to do? Everyone moves on.
> I am a third party. I knew both previous owners and lived the story as it was unfolding. The second owner of this bag is a friend of mine. She gave me this bag in 2006 partly to settle a debt that we had. We are still very good friends and she asks me about this from time to time.
> 
> More on the bag. I was told that it is a "One Off". That it was made specifically for that show only and this bag was featured on the runway that year. It has never been "worn" or seen out in public since.
> 
> I would be interested to hear any info on this bag. Thank you for taking the time.


----------



## ayene20

hello hope you are all good.. woukd like to ask for help for authenticating this..
item: Fendi classic canvas monogram bag
poshmark listing https://posh.mk/szoa5GPotmb
and to verify on the style
thanks so much and God bless


----------



## pretty_ninabrandon

Hi, I've recently bought a preloved vintage Fendi Zucca Mama Baguette and I was just wondering if this serial number is authentic 2348-26325-009. Would mean a lot to me. Thanks.

Item Name: Fendi Zucca Mama Baguette Tobacco
Source: The Luxury Flavor 
Link: https://www.theluxuryflavor.com/product/fendi-zucca-mama-baguette-tobacco/
Attach photos: (see attached more photos)


----------



## pretty_ninabrandon

LaneyLeft said:


> My apologies. I misunderstood the member directing me here. I'm not trying to authenticate the bag. I was just wondering if anyone had tried calling in. Please disregard as I know this doesn't follow the rules in the first post. Thank you!!!


Hi, not sure about the numbers - you can check their official website if those contact numbers are really from Fendi. Be careful with scammers. However, I would like to share with you that I sent Fendi an inquiry through their website to ask if they can verify the serial number of the bag I have. Their Customer Care replied the next day and said that they do not offer product authentication and appraisal services.  Hope this clarifies.


----------



## Iloveplants

Fendi baguette bag
Poshmark seller: @gnschul
Link: https://posh.mk/UzLPy1PCLmb

lmk if you think this can be authentic. Thanks so much.


----------



## Caitnug

zjohnsonadb said:


> Hello! Could anyone help me authenticate this Baguette? I know it's in rough condition... but the stitching looks off to me as well as the fact that there is no serial # inside. Although, the seller said this is because the bag is from the early 80's. Any help would be much appreciated! Thanks
> View attachment 4709260
> View attachment 4709261
> View attachment 4709262
> View attachment 4709263
> View attachment 4709265


Hi did you get a response on this? I have a similar one I am wanting to buy! But same issues with proving authenticity. Thanks!


----------



## Caitnug

Hi lovely people - is this baguette authentic? Apparently it’s from the 70s and 80s but it looks a little off to me. No serial code. My dream bag, hoping it’s authentic  
Thanks!


----------



## RueMonge

Caitnug said:


> Hi lovely people - is this baguette authentic? Apparently it’s from the 70s and 80s but it looks a little off to me. No serial code. My dream bag, hoping it’s authentic
> Thanks!


Welcome! I am not the authenticator, she pops into this thread when she can, so be patient. You should re-post your request making sure to include all the photos asked for in post one of this thread and the source where are you got or hope to get this bag.


----------



## Ro8yn

I am wondering if someone can help me with indicators bag. It was purchased secondhand around 2000. I don’t see a serial number but I do see all the other indicators that it should have like Fendi on the hardware and in small print inside the bag. The only thing I don’t see is a serial number. Would a bag this old an a one?


----------



## Ro8yn

Caitnug said:


> Hi lovely people - is this baguette authentic? Apparently it’s from the 70s and 80s but it looks a little off to me. No serial code. My dream bag, hoping it’s authentic
> Thanks!



Did bags at this time have serial numbers?


----------



## elibags

Hi 

If you could help me authenticate this before I purchase:

*Item Name: *Auth FENDI By The Way Zucca Medium 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black F0110
*Item Number: *125088432998*
Seller ID: *next-innovation*
Link: *








						Auth FENDI By The Way Zucca Medium 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black F0110  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Auth FENDI By The Way Zucca Medium 2Way Shoulder Hand Bag Leather Black F0110 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.ca
				




Thank you!


----------



## bwf2021

Hi all! Could someone help me authenticate this fendi PLEASE! Any advice welcome! Xx


----------



## Sasha Vasilieva

Hello everyone!
I'm considering to buy Fendi vintage bag from reseller, but not sure is it authentic. I'm a bit confused of skin on the front (it's glossy)
Please, can you help me to understand is it fake or authetic bag?


----------



## justmealicemarie

How can I authenticate a vintage Fendi handbag?


----------



## justmealicemarie

How can I authenticate a vintage Fendi handbag?


----------



## ROMzombi

pretty_ninabrandon said:


> Hi, not sure about the numbers - you can check their official website if those contact numbers are really from Fendi. Be careful with scammers. However, I would like to share with you that I sent Fendi an inquiry through their website to ask if they can verify the serial number of the bag I have. Their Customer Care replied the next day and said that they do not offer product authentication and appraisal services.  Hope this clarifies.


They said the same to me as well and also invited me to visit one of their Boutiques where their personnel will be delighted to assist me and provide me the needed support. There are no Boutiques in Portland Oregon.


----------



## Viviglam

*Item Name: *
FENDI MIA Chain Handbag Leather Champagne Gold Lame 8BR615 #RC590
*Item Number:*144355254857
*Seller ID*:shu590218nona
*Link: *








						FENDI MIA Chain Handbag Leather Champagne Gold Lame 8BR615 #RC590  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for FENDI MIA Chain Handbag Leather Champagne Gold Lame 8BR615 #RC590 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Neeti

Dear Authenticator,

Could you please help me authenticate my first Fendi purchase. 
Though the feel of the bag is overall good and sturdy, what is driving me anxious here is that the leather tag is not really sewn straight and the dustbag i received said 100% polyester. Is this normal? Please find attached the pictures for your analysis.

*Item Name (if you know it): Fendi Magic Bag
Link (if available, if not, provide source): Preloved bag from an offline local seller
Attach photos: Please find pictures attached.
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


Many thanks to you in advance.


----------



## labaglady

J16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> would like to ask if you could please help me authenticate this fendi bag. Sorry I don’t know the model, got this from a friend.
> 
> I don’t see any hologram inside the purse.
> 
> thank you so much for you time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268307
> View attachment 5268308
> View attachment 5268309
> View attachment 5268310
> View attachment 5268311
> View attachment 5268312
> View attachment 5268313
> View attachment 5268314


----------



## Atuttle

I am hoping to find out if this Fendi bag is authentic or a fake. Any l guy help would be much appreciated!


----------



## hansol joo

.


----------



## minniemax

Please authenticate this mini baguette at a consignment shop near me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello, hoping I could get this authenticated. Please let me know if you need additional pictures. Thank you!


----------



## Atuttle

Can someone tell me if this Fendi bag is authentic or a fake??? Any information would be much appreciated!


----------



## lhandbag fan

Please help identify if real or fake


----------



## lhandbag fan

Hi it’s me again handbag fan I hope I’m not to much of an annoyance but really interested in knowing if this is a real FENDI it appears real but are the serial numbers real or is this a fake…Thank you so very much for your expert advice I hope someday I will have some of the knowledge


----------



## fashion16

Add bookmark
#1,306
Can someone please authenticate this from eBay? She says it doesn’t have the RFID which makes me very leery.








Look at this on eBay
Fendi Mini Peekaboo
Seller: pawpaw5467
item number: 403504413822
Mini peekaboo


----------



## Angieb1969

Angieb1969 said:


> Hi, is this fake can anyone help thanks


Can anyone help please????


----------



## Angieb1969

RueMonge said:


> Hi and welcome. There is one authenticator and she pops in when she can. Review post one and make sure you have all the necessary pictures as well as where you got the bag ( even if it was you moms closet) and the link to the sale if there was one. And then be patient.


Still no help given!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minniemax

Angieb1969 said:


> Still no help given!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



hi, the Authenticator does this on her free time. Please be patient or explore other methods of authentication that require payment. These methods are searchable.


----------



## scali1101

Hi is this fendi bag authentic?


----------



## Anotherbagaddict

Hello! Would greatly appreciate your help authenticating this bag. Thank you!!

Item Name: Fendi Bag
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: pancitstyle
Link: https://posh.mk/46QFF4nrtob


----------



## ben_jamminn

DEAR AUTHENTICATOR

new member here! 
I recently purchased a bag off vesitiare and received it, I also paid for it to be verified as authentic and they said it was! But I’ve received the bag which I love but there is no serial number to be seen?
If someone could help me that would be great!

thank you ben.


----------



## skislope15

Hello,
 Picked these up at a consignment shop, I attempted to authenticate them with Legit Grails but they said due to the high risk nature they were unable to authenticate. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RBond

Has anyone seen a Fendi shopper like this one? It is from the 1970s, I don't anything about it. Was wondering if authentic. I welcome any advice from the group.


----------



## Debbie1983

Hi can anyone check for this
I bought a fendi spy denim at thrift store.
It has the leather serial # but the zipper has nothing printed on it..like ff which is the indicator of fendi.
Pls help
Thank you


----------



## SwannySonG

Hi! I'm happy to receive any advise on the authenticity of this Fendi bag. Even better, I'd be grateful to learn the name and production date. Is it mink? Purchased at a small thrift store on Vancouver Island for $3


----------



## SwannySonG

One more for good measure... the leather is a near match for my new Fluevogs. This photo picks up the colour of the fur a little better.


----------



## dalenas

Hi Authenticators!
I am looking at 3 different Fendi bags to get authenticated is possible. Thank you so much!

*Item Name:* FENDI Peekaboo Python Trimmed Medium Monster Eyes Leather Bag* 
Item Number: *255491331928* 
Seller ID:  *malordak1*
Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/255491331928?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Item Name:*  Authentic Fendi First bag 
*Item Number: * 294930853267 *
Seller ID:  * berrimahjj *
Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/294930853267?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

*Item Name:* Authentic FENDI SPY Bag brown 
*Item Number: *165437195644 *
Seller ID:  *cocojam20 *
Link:* https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/165437195644?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## bente310

Hii,
I bought this second hand at a trade show and we were wondering if it is real.
can anyone help?
I hope these pictures provide enough clarity.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alice1212

Can someone authenticate this bag?
I know the link says purchased, i was the one who bought it.

Item Name: Fendi handbag white nylon
Item Number: n/a
Seller ID: https://ebay.com/usr/keepupwithit7
Link: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fendi-Hand...p2349624.m46890.l6249&mkrid=711-127632-2357-0


----------



## cynthia983

Hello, can you please help me check whether this Fendi Zucca Baguette bag is authentic? It looks like in great condition but I saw some post saying the it should have a hole on the metal beside the Fendi logo and I didn’t see that kind of hole on this bag.


			https://posh.mk/0ewR6mtyzpb
		

This is the original link, thank you so much!!


----------



## erikacohen

Hi i bought fendi belt in japan second hand shop but when i checked it has no serial number. They said its vintage so it has none. How true?thank you for your responses


----------



## Pursepigg

Please authenticate this zucca mia shoulder flap.


----------



## bbs2405

*Please help in authentication of this 
Item Name (if you know   it): brown and black 
Link (if available, if not, provide source):
Attach photos*


----------



## skiibum724

Can someone please help authenticate?

Item name: Eye Belt Bag
Item link: https://www.tradesy.com/p/fendi-belt-bag-bag/7055844/


----------



## KreedK

Looking to authenticate this Fendi bucket bag and wondering if anyone has an idea of the year it was made and/or details. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blindedbythelights

Good afternoon,
Hoping to authenticate this bag

fendi baguette selleria (sold as mink but I’l not sure)

i have posted the Vestiaire link below and I have also attached a few of my own photos. Thank you so much in advance. 






						Baguette mink handbag Fendi Gold in Mink - 23012860
					

Buy your baguette mink handbag Fendi on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Baguette mink handbag Fendi Gold in Mink available. 23012860




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## scolangelo

Authenticate this fendi bag! I don’t know the name of it, I’m new to fendi. I got this at an estate sale for a great deal! I can’t read the serial number very well but everything else looks good to me,  but I’m not an expert! Please let me know if it’s authentic and what the model is! Thank you!


----------



## noelliella

Is this bag real Fendi? 

This blue sueded Fendi mama baguette found at a garage sale.

More pictures in link with serial etc!!


----------



## Shaseia

Hi there, could anyone please help with this one?

Item name: Fendi Baguette


----------



## cnr67

Would really appreciate if someone could help me authenticate this Fendi Round Pequin vintage purse….not entirely sure of the name. This would be through a private seller that previously purchased from a Covet by Christos network instagram show, but she doesn’t have any paperwork. Any help would be extremely appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## Hojpodge

Hi! Can someone help me authenticate this Fendi zucca mamma baguette?
The serial number and etching on hardware has me really questioning authenticity.
LegitGrails said it was authentic but I am very doubtful.


----------



## idyho

Help identifying this vintage bag please. Not looking for authentication really, she said she bought directly from a Fendi store.  However, because it doesn't have anything on the outside identifying it as Fendi, I was hoping to learn more. Wondering about any information or style on it. She said maybe 93 or 94. Seriel search only peekaboo style comes up (this doesn't match) but shape looks more like a vintage Kelly to me (see last picture).  It is 11.5 at the base and 10" at top.


----------



## katxth

Hey guys
I have already bought this bag but it has not arrived yet. I should have informed myself before... now I am a little worried that the bag could be fake. I only have the photos that are posted online and the link to it.






						Leather handbag Fendi Black in Leather - 23599206
					

Buy your leather handbag Fendi on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Leather handbag Fendi Black in Leather available. 23599206




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




I would be very happy about your help! Thanks


----------

